# Hajime no Ippo



## Caso (Feb 2, 2005)

Discuss the manga "Hajime no ippo"


----------



## Zhongda (Feb 2, 2005)

Happy B-day m8!

well i didn't read the Manga... but i saw the anime...
so far only 2 volumes are out! ...it ends when Ippo has to fight that failure of a boxer...


----------



## Caso (Feb 2, 2005)

thnx 

ahh nice =), well of what i remember the anime was about up to epi 71 or something like that.. (or maybe its the manga that is up to vol 71 haha), now im really confused....


----------



## mpthread (Feb 2, 2005)

There where about 76 episodes, a movie and an oav.  The anime series ends around vol 35 for the manga. Snoopycool has translated up to vol 40 and there the only ones I know who do it.  Currently there are about 69 volumes out


----------



## blind51de (Feb 2, 2005)

Takamura = God


----------



## Codde (Feb 2, 2005)

Hajime no Ippo manga is awesome. I've read up to volume 40 scanslated and looked at(not understanding much) Volumes 70 and 71. Things are really getting interesting in the latest volumes. It seems that a Miyata and Ippo rematch is coming up. Ippo gave up his Japanese title to go up to OPBF(I think that's what it's called) where Miyata is currently the champion of. So we might be seeing a rematch soon Ippo vs Miyata though Miyata had to get pissed and break his hands beating up a guy during a match...

Miyata owns.... Hopefully he owns Ippo when they fight again.


----------



## mow (Feb 2, 2005)

blind51de said:
			
		

> Takamura = God



Wiser words havent been said

and a Miyata vs, Ippo rematch man this is just too good


----------



## mpthread (Feb 2, 2005)

what volume does the above spoiler happen in?


----------



## Codde (Feb 2, 2005)

mpthread said:
			
		

> what volume does the above spoiler happen in?


It hasn't happened yet but it should happen soon due to current circumstances.


----------



## Famme (Feb 3, 2005)

Man.. That manga really owns!


----------



## Caso (Feb 3, 2005)

so any one who knows where i can get vol 41+ translated (if they exisest that is)...
and a link to the untranslated ones would also do good thank you...



> That manga really owns!



amen, but really evil...


----------



## RockLee425 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am shocked to see that Ippo fans exist on this forum.  I am wondering if anyone knows if there are plans to release anymore of the anime in Japan?  Thanks.


----------



## Caso (Feb 6, 2005)

> I am shocked to see that Ippo fans exist on this forum.



man dont say that, the ippo series is really nice....i could read it forever hehe..
its just to bad that the other volums (41+) arent realsed yet  :sad


----------



## Codde (Feb 9, 2005)

Well snoopycool just released 10 volumes... about 90 chapters now...

Link removed


----------



## mpthread (Feb 10, 2005)

hurray for snoopycool, cant wait to see what happens


----------



## Caso (Feb 13, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Well snoopycool just released 10 volumes... about 90 chapters now...
> 
> Link removed



OMG, downloding it right now, 50000000000kb/s

EDIT: any one who knows why i cant enter irc.highway.net, my mirc sems not able to connect to the server..


----------



## Cinnabon (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah I read it, you should just quit after the first fight because the rest of the manga is basicly a repeat of that 500 times.


----------



## Caso (Feb 13, 2005)

any one who knows why i cant enter irc.highway.net, my mirc sems not able to connect to the server..


----------



## Codde (Feb 13, 2005)

Cinnabon said:
			
		

> Yeah I read it, you should just quit after the first fight because the rest of the manga is basicly a repeat of that 500 times.


huh?

So I assume you haven't read everything. As Ippo doesn't always win(though I wish he would lose more) though he gets his ass owned in a few spars...

And the fact that other characters are covered. Takamura has his own little arc,  so does Miyata, so does Itagaki, so does Kimura, so does Aoki. Wel... No use even trying to say anything to someone who made a comment like that...

To the poster above. It's irc.irchighway.net(or .com i forget...)


----------



## Nonexistinghero (Feb 13, 2005)

I need to get volume 32 to 39...

I can't find 'm...


----------



## Caso (Feb 14, 2005)

Nonexistinghero said:
			
		

> I need to get volume 32 to 39...
> 
> I can't find 'm...



mangarain has them...


----------



## Caso (Feb 17, 2005)

man, i just finishd reading vol 41-51, that was the best reading ever, i cant have enough of it, its like a drug... go read it damnit


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 13, 2005)

This manga in my opinion is the greatest ever.

It's about a little guy being picked on for almost all his life and found by a weird big guy what is BOXING.

..So yeah...basicaly this is a BOXING manga. Having boxing myself i enjoyed it VERY MUCH. It's awesome, funny and yeah..kinda violent lol. 

This manga has 51 volumes out and the half of volume 52 out(I THINK, so if anybody know where i can find the other volumes if there are any, i would appreciate it VERY MUCH). ...so calcutating each volume have 9 or 10 chapters...its about 500 chapters.

...and yeah...i read them all in almost a week and a half. You could call me a geek...or everything you want i really don't care hehe i just LOVE boxing and this manga actually game ve the urge to boxing again so this winter i'm going back to boxing  and everybody here that like Boxe, i'm sur they'll have a urge to begin boxe too. 

Anyway just wanted to know if anybody read it before me on this forum.

I'm really sorry if there some sentences that doesn't make any sense lol.


----------



## spaztik (Aug 13, 2005)

Im in the process of reading it atm and i like it although my only complaint is that the girls arent drawn all to well imho thats about all i can complain about in all honesty. Its great!!


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 13, 2005)

Lol that's a bit understandable when your reading Ichigo 100% lol...that ain't a ecchi manga you know lol, it's about a amazing and couragous sport.


----------



## spaztik (Aug 13, 2005)

i wouldnt call it courageous boxing isnt scary but yea also i was gunan leave this to my friend but he hasnt psoted so i will suggest if u havent read it, the manga katsu its another boxing manga, it isnt as focused on the matches as Hajime but its still a good read for boxing and non-boxing fans alike


----------



## Codde (Aug 13, 2005)

Hajime no Ippo is definitely one of my favorite mangas. I've read all the scanslated volumes out and even looked quite a few raw volumes simply to see what happens.


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 13, 2005)

Yééé i'm not the only one.

Who's your best character ? ...I like Aoki, Mashiba (even tho we don't see him alot) and Ippo alot but there's a special place for Takamura ..he's just too damn funny lol.


----------



## Codde (Aug 13, 2005)

My favorite character would definitely have to be Miyata. Sendoh and Vorg are quite cool also, so is Mashiba.


----------



## CABLE (Aug 13, 2005)

Ya Ippo is great. Is it licensed in the US even? One of my favorite sports mangas next to Slam Dunk! and Mr. Fullswing(damn those limited scanslations)


----------



## Diaketh (Aug 13, 2005)

Easily one of my favorites. I started watching the anime and when it was finished, I picked up the manga. And I was definetly pleased  

Favorite characters is Volg, I just love his character


----------



## pakku (Aug 16, 2005)

Ah, choosing favorites among such a great cast is hard... luckily I've forgotten nearly every character that more or less disappeared after his 15 minutes were up, so I have to go with Sendoh, Ippo and Takamura. Maybe I'll add in Vorg later, depending on what becomes of his character (great things, I expect).

So... anybody else thinking the Sawamura match is going to kick waaaaay more ass than the Shimabukuro match? Sawamura certainly seems like he'll make a good villain.


----------



## Midus (Aug 16, 2005)

Should be a great match. Its kind of funny that I got into Hajime no Ippo after playing the game Victorius Boxing. Sawamura was the boxer that I used all the time ^^.


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 17, 2005)

Midus said:
			
		

> Should be a great match. Its kind of funny that I got into Hajime no Ippo after playing the game Victorius Boxing. Sawamura was the boxer that I used all the time ^^.




HUH? WHAT?? ...There's a Hajime No Ippo game??? what the hell...Where did you rent/bought it??? Is it a great game ,awesome?, bad? tell more about it plz.


----------



## Codde (Aug 17, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> HUH? WHAT?? ...There's a Hajime No Ippo game??? what the hell...Where did you rent/bought it??? Is it a great game ,awesome?, bad? tell more about it plz.


There are a couple Hajime no Ippo games out in Japan (most recent is Ippo All Stars for the PS2 I believe or else the GBA one.) Though the only one that I recall out in North America is Victorious Boxers, Ippos' Road to Glory. I just bought it off E-bay for about $10. Definitely worth it and then some. Very good game IMO, though graphics aren't that great, it's quite fun and challenging.


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice, thanks for the info.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 18, 2005)

Hni is one of the greatest sports manga ever, inspired by the greater classic ashita no joe. The victorious boxer serious is the best boxing game series of all time. it's so good though it make me mad because I am despertly waiting for the rest of v 51 to be translated. 

..I didn't realize ichigo 100% was a boxing manga I thought it was just an ecchi.
Rokkushi blues is another good boxing manga


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 19, 2005)

what suck is that i don't know where to find it...Nowhere in my rental video shop near me...It's not in my shops near me at all...i'm so disapointed  ..


----------



## pakku (Aug 19, 2005)

shika shika boo said:
			
		

> ..I didn't realize ichigo 100% was a boxing manga I thought it was just an ecchi.



No, you were right, there's no boxing in it. I guess the Ichigo disucssion that was strangely mixed in an HnI topic is a bit confusing.

As for the Ippo game, I had no idea there was an English release. Good to know. Does it include characters/techniques up to or beyond the part of the manga SC is at?


----------



## Shikamaru-sama (Aug 19, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> No, you were right, there's no boxing in it. I guess the Ichigo disucssion that was strangely mixed in an HnI topic is a bit confusing.
> 
> As for the Ippo game, I had no idea there was an English release. Good to know. Does it include characters/techniques up to or beyond the part of the manga SC is at?


Yup, you have Sawamura and there is even a slight spoiler in the fact that his Special is called Ballet and is repeated quick jabs with his right hand.

Possibly how he will counter the dempsey.

edit
there is no Martinez though, or the Australian Miyata vsd for the OPBF title


----------



## Gamakireta (Aug 20, 2005)

Yeah...Boxing manga I read after Ashita no Joe...Monaco no Sora e...Ippo so Good.I like the story where he Goes from zero to Hero...that's sounds cool...and after all he got one K'o that's make sense..since no one is perfect right...


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 23, 2005)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I WANNA DIE !! ...i wanna read hajime no ippo men, i wanna have a relaxing moment of reading this amazing manga just before i start school next week.


What suck is that we dont know when the next chapter/volume is going out!! DAMNIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pakku (Aug 23, 2005)

Soon, my son. Observe: A post by Snoopy himself, in the Hajime no Ippo topic at Animesuki's forums. However, according to this he thought the releases would start almost two weeks ago, although all we've had recently was a chapter of Air Gear and some Rocket Princess or something. I still have faith that this is a sign that soon we will get some HnI, or at least some Yakitate. Possibly both.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 25, 2005)

So what did you all think about the Mashiba/Sawamura match? I'm kinda dissapointed with the ending, and what happend to Sawamura afterwards...but it was still an awesome fight IMO.


----------



## Codde (Aug 25, 2005)

Well I personally liked the ending. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Though I wanted Mashiba to win the match, but kicking his ass and getting DQed is good enough. That is if he still decides to go up to the world level. Otherwise well that'd suck if he quits or simply stays in Japan. Sawamura may still be alive after that little crash thing... though I don't know Japanese so it's possible they may have said wheter he is or not. But I doubt he could box anymore anyways. Especially after hitting his head against the floor when Mashiba knocked him out the ring.


----------



## Bergelmir (Aug 25, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yea, Sawamura is still alive, although he won't be coming back to the ring or going back to being a psycho-killer-street-person-thing. At the end of the chapter, Sendoh tells Ippo that its the end of the boxer Sawamura Ryuuhei, Owari no Ryuu. *sigh* Too bad.

Although I looooved the fight. High class boxing->Cheating->Beating the crap out of each other. If only that happened in real life boxing.




On another note, after Ippo and Miyata's match, what world ranker do you think he'll go up against. I'm thinking that he'll take on a 7-9 ranked person. No fun if he reaches the Champion too soon, ne?


----------



## Sasuto (Aug 25, 2005)

At what volume are you guys??? Im at the volume 52 chapter 5..but you guys looks ahead of me no?? ...or maybe i'm smoking to much and i totally forgot about sawamura and mashiba fight :| lol. Could you tell me please where i can find other chapters if im behind? thx !!!!

EDit: shit, shit, SHIT!! i read all your spoilers what a moron i am lolll daaaamnn...now i wanna see it even moreeee.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 28, 2005)

/me closes his eyes so he doesnt get spoiled

Just saw that snoopy has released a couple chapters, i wont be able to sleep tonight


----------



## euglee15 (Sep 6, 2005)

o man that made my day i'm so happy there is a manga.  i watched the anime and it was awesome but it didn't seem like it finished kind of like berserk which is another one of my favorites.  thanks for the links


----------



## pakku (Sep 6, 2005)

In other news, Ippos fans, prepare to orgasm and take a look at  .

Plus, I feel like it's worth mentioning once again: the Sawamura fight is gonna kick all kinds of ass.


----------



## Crowe (Sep 7, 2005)

Read the raw's til Takamura's big fight, seriously i can't control myself HnI is so freaking awesome that instead of going to school, i should be learning japanese at home -_-


----------



## Caso (Sep 7, 2005)

aww man when will they realase v 52-72 :S


----------



## Bergelmir (Oct 4, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What the seven shite smoking monkeys??? Sendoh is too good! Granted he went up against the world 23rd boxer, he still took him out in one freaking punch... and he only got hit because he wasn't used to the timing of a mexican boxer... Imagine how good Ippo will be when he goes up against the world boxers.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Oct 5, 2005)

Man, you read the Raws Pek? (er Tasmo?) man, im still waiting around for the Souhaku releases...


----------



## Gamakireta (Oct 7, 2005)

err...you mean SnoopyCool release right...? ;D yeah can't wait it too....i wanna know what kind of dempsey roll this time....


----------



## blind51de (Oct 7, 2005)

Is Snoopycool still dead? Last I checked the site was still down but I think the IRC was up. Don't knooooooow,


----------



## Codde (Oct 7, 2005)

Well the group is still going and scanslating. Their forums are still up. Though looking at their irc channel topic, they're hiring editors/scanslators/translators, so they might need more staff I guess.


----------



## Caso (Oct 8, 2005)

nothing to do more then being patiant


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 8, 2005)

Hni is awesome. But Im missing raws 701-706..anyone know where to find them. 707 was cool but Im totally lost besides warefumetsu's comment on who he was fighting.


----------



## Codde (Oct 8, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> Hni is awesome. But Im missing raws 701-706..anyone know where to find them. 707 was cool but Im totally lost besides warefumetsu's comment on who he was fighting.


Well 706 is the latest isn't it? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Sendoh fight? and little discussion with Ippo and Itagaki?




You can ge tthose chapters from here.
This


----------



## Gutsu (Oct 11, 2005)

I'm up to vol 41 right now. The manga is really good the characters are also fleshed out very well. There's also many emotional moments like when:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura had the fight agaisn't Mashiba he really wanted the championship belt he came close but the fight was stop because he was already uncounsions.I wonder if Kishimoto was inspired by that fight you know when Lee fight agaisn't Gaara was stop due to him being uncousions. Well anyways damn had some tears because he came so close to winning but just stood there ready to fight. BTW I'm talking about the Kimura/Mashiba fight not Lee's fight.



Sad Indeed.





Hajime No Ippo has so many funny moments just look at this pics:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 11, 2005)

^^ lol my bad meant to say 706 and not 707. Thx for the link. *reps*..actually are u looking for neg reps? Ill hold off till u say.


----------



## Codde (Oct 11, 2005)

*Spoiler*: _Not really a spoiler but just in case someone isn't caught up[/spoiler_ 



The Kimura vs. Mashiba fight was deifinitely one of my favorite fights in the manga so far. While I wanted Kimura to win, I wasn't so upset about the conclusion as I felt it was nicely done. Especially since Kimura was so close to winning and he showed his determination by continiuing to fight even while unconcious.(Not that determination is extremely uncommon in the HnI fights.)






			
				DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> ^^ lol my bad meant to say 706 and not 707. Thx for the link. *reps*..actually are u looking for neg reps? Ill hold off till u say.


Well don't really want neg reps if it's for something not negative...

Chapter 707 is out now though.


----------



## Sasuto (Oct 31, 2005)

they are sooooooo slow to make new ones :'( ..and it sucks that Victorious boxer 2 all stars is only in japanese on the ps2!!! 

Is vol 52 all out now?? or its at chapters 8 like 2 months ago lol?


----------



## pakku (Oct 31, 2005)

I heard that SC is waiting for Christmas or so to release 21 volumes.

Best. Christmas. Ever.


----------



## Gyroscope (Oct 31, 2005)

Longest.Wait.Ever


----------



## Sasuto (Oct 31, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> I heard that SC is waiting for Christmas or so to release 21 volumes.
> 
> Best. Christmas. Ever.




Oh crap if thats true then i'll read all 21 volumes in one shot!! thats totaly gargasmic(can i say that in english? lol)  awesome!! i can't wait to see if it's true.


----------



## Viciousness (Oct 31, 2005)

good to know, i hope its true and they hold to it. I almost feel like the manga might be finishing soon in Japan. Or maybe in the next couple of years. Tho I kinda want to see it make it to chapter 1000, or even 1111.


----------



## Codde (Oct 31, 2005)

DrunkenYoshimaster said:
			
		

> good to know, i hope its true and they hold to it. I almost feel like the manga might be finishing soon in Japan. Or maybe in the next couple of years. Tho I kinda want to see it make it to chapter 1000, or even 1111.


Finishing soon?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well there's another Miyata and Ippo match up coming up. But that's only for the Oriental Champsion title which Miyata now holds (and has been for a while.) I don't think that will be for another few volumes. I'm sure the manga will end at the World level, probably for the title. That'd be in well... a long while to get to the top. Though they are world-class already, I doubt they'd be able to beat a high-ranker. And well Ricardo Martinez is just still... far out of reach.  And doesn't Takamura still need to conquer 3 more weight classes? There's still a lot to accomplish.



So I won't be surprised if it goes past volume 100... though that might be stretching it a bit, but you never know.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 1, 2005)

ARG!! I'm starting to watch those raw volumes but what i see is only the fights even tho they are freakin nice i just don't know what they are thinking when boxing or saying i know it's about the punch or whatever the block the jab, the hook, or things like that but i don't know what they are truly saying  ain't there somewhere where i can find a translation??


----------



## Codde (Nov 1, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> ARG!! I'm starting to watch those raw volumes but what i see is only the fights even tho they are freakin nice i just don't know what they are thinking when boxing or saying i know it's about the punch or whatever the block the jab, the hook, or things like that but i don't know what they are truly saying  ain't there somewhere where i can find a translation??


here.

Well you can find summaries of some things in some threads on there to better understand it and sometimes text translations of the latest chapters.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 2, 2005)

Thx code !!


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 4, 2005)

I've only seen the anime and the movies.  Does the manga go way beyond it?


----------



## Codde (Nov 4, 2005)

chamchamhomothugger said:
			
		

> I've only seen the anime and the movies.  Does the manga go way beyond it?


Yes... way beyond. Manga is on chapter 710 and going weekly. The anime stopped not only did the anime end over 2 years ago, I think it only went up to around volume 35 or so (out of 73+).


----------



## hadou (Nov 4, 2005)

i do know that snoopycooly confirmed they will be releasing 20 volumes for Christmas


----------



## blind51de (Nov 4, 2005)

OH SNAP!

*puts on Santa hat*

WHEE HEE HEE!


----------



## Hybrid (Nov 5, 2005)

hadou said:
			
		

> i do know that snoopycooly confirmed they will be releasing 20 volumes for Christmas


HALLELUJAH


----------



## Christen (Nov 7, 2005)

Yes! I'd really love to see what happens next. ^^

EDIT: Code, I'd really like to rep you but what kind of rep do you actually want?? ^^;


----------



## Codde (Nov 8, 2005)

Christen said:
			
		

> Yes! I'd really love to see what happens next. ^^
> 
> EDIT: Code, I'd really like to rep you but what kind of rep do you actually want?? ^^;


Don't mind being repped either way.

A new chapter out by the same group.

Hajime no Ippo 472: 
2nd JoeWise - 106/180 |59% (F+)

EDIT:
Snoopy Cool released those chapters.
fellow


----------



## Christen (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks again! ^^ I'm really waiting for these chapters for a while now. ^^


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 13, 2005)

i'm currently catching up on the manga, and i must say. it is awesome and addicting.  the drawings are very good plus the the way the artist shows how the hits connects looks very realistic.  but why did the anime stop at volume 35 (i'm at 41).  Was it b/c it got unpopular or catching up too much to the manga?


----------



## Codde (Nov 13, 2005)

... I don't think it was catching up to the manga...  But there are a lot of cases where popular anime end before the manga. I'm sure thats the case the majority of the time, at least with long series (and well Ippo is very long...) but I'm assuming possibly due to ratings as I often hear was the case.


----------



## Christen (Nov 14, 2005)

Or budgets. I just wish they continued it. Maybe they were catching up to the manga. They might still make OVAs.


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 19, 2005)

i just caught up to the scnalated releases..and wow..this manga is GOOD. and i love how each character has their own saga or w/e. but the one that really got me was the coach's flashback. wow. so freaking sad. esp with the girl and how she really loved the coach but went with the dani dude.wow. so emotional and sad. i cant wait till snoopy cool is caught up to around volume 70. then we can see the long awaited rematch!!!!


----------



## Codde (Nov 19, 2005)

Ignition-One released volumes 52-54.
here ver. 1.5

Not sure of the quality though.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 19, 2005)

Thanks Code.

Quality is ok, Hajime no Ippo raw's are almost always very HQ.


----------



## Codde (Nov 20, 2005)

Well it seems they won't release volumes at a time. 

Volume 55 Chapter 1:
here

Volume 55 Chapter 2:
here

EDIT: Added chapter 2, no need to make a new post since there wasn't much time between the releases...


----------



## Crowe (Nov 21, 2005)

I could do it whenever your comp is back up 0:


----------



## SaiST (Nov 21, 2005)

Forgot this forum even had an active HnI thread. Glad to see there are a few fans here.


----------



## CABLE (Nov 21, 2005)

This is weird how Ignition-One is suddenly doing HnI, perhaps this means there site will be back up.  And you know what else this means...........MR. FULLSWING!


----------



## pakku (Nov 21, 2005)

omg sweet Jesus yes <3


----------



## Christen (Nov 21, 2005)

Oh, peK, can you upload it to the public ftp instead? I mean vol 53 and 54 if it's ok with you?


----------



## Codde (Nov 22, 2005)

Well chapter 495 (Volume 55 Chapter 3) is out by Ignition-One.
Nintendo


----------



## neostar8710 (Nov 22, 2005)

what happened to chp2 of volume 3?


----------



## Codde (Nov 22, 2005)

Volume 3 or the latest volume scanslated 55? If it's 55 then it's in my previous post, since there wasn't that much time between the releases just decided to edit it instead of spamming the thread with release posts.


----------



## Christen (Nov 22, 2005)

Fast. >_< I'm reading vol 55 even though I haven't read 53 and 54 yet. Urgh, this makes me wonder what the Dempsey counter looks like.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 23, 2005)

Why not just download 53 & 54 ?


----------



## Codde (Nov 23, 2005)

A new chapter out by Ignition-One.
Volume 55 Chapter 496: Link removed
Link removed


----------



## SaiST (Nov 23, 2005)

Damn, I-O's pumpin' these scanslations out really fast.


----------



## Christen (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what happens when you're bored:

Sidoro


----------



## Diaketh (Nov 24, 2005)

Christen said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you're bored:
> 
> Sidoro



Holy fucking christ. That's simply to awesome to describe.

How long did it take to create?


----------



## Crowe (Nov 24, 2005)

Holy fuck. Thats awesome.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 24, 2005)

497:

Naruto 285 Raw


----------



## Dj^1337 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanx..  


nice chapter


----------



## Codde (Nov 24, 2005)

Christen said:
			
		

> This is what happens when you're bored:
> 
> Sidoro


Seems like the bandwidth is exceeded right now. 

Here's like to the chapter (someone else already uploaded it.)
Hajime no Ippo Volume 55 Chapter 497:
Naruto 285 Raw


----------



## pakku (Nov 24, 2005)

IO + Ippo = daily releases? ...does not compute...

Anyway, Sawamura's a retarded bitch. Not even the cool kind like Brian Hawk, the lame kind, that is only entertaining when getting a colossal multi-page smackdown.


----------



## Codde (Nov 25, 2005)

Another quick releases from Ignition-One...

Hajime no Ippo Volume 55 Chapter 498:

[link]


----------



## Crowe (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice nice Code.
Chapter 499 from volume 55, released by Ignition One:
do


----------



## pakku (Nov 26, 2005)

Ah, it's too bad I overestimated the epicness/importance of this fight. Oh well, watching Sawamura get Ippwned is fun nevertheless.


----------



## Xenophobia (Nov 26, 2005)

hey guys, thanks for sharing the links... really appreciated it


----------



## Codde (Nov 28, 2005)

Volume 55 Chapter 501:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Christen (Nov 28, 2005)

Damn, IO is fast!


----------



## pakku (Nov 28, 2005)

I wonder how long they can keep this speed up. It's truly a beautiful thing.

On another note, I just found Victorious Boxers for 10$ Canadian. Eat it, noobs.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 28, 2005)

..who cares when it sucks compared to victorious boxers all star...noob


----------



## Codde (Nov 28, 2005)

Well I haven't played All Stars. But Victorious Boxers is definitely worth the money. Great game.


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 28, 2005)

actually i didn't play either but seeing the commentary of some people that have the first,second and third game..I'm actually gonna buy the third one for christmas!

hey code, do you know where i can find a flip top for my ps2?? no the flip tops for the ps2 slim please.


----------



## Codde (Nov 28, 2005)

Sasuto said:
			
		

> actually i didn't play either but seeing the commentary of some people that have the first,second and third game..I'm actually gonna buy the third one for christmas!
> 
> hey code, do you know where i can find a flip top for my ps2?? no the flip tops for the ps2 slim please.


You can get one from . Wasn't much trouble as opposed to when I ordered from a different site in which it took a few months to get the Fliptop...


----------



## Sasuto (Nov 28, 2005)

nice thx, do you knwo how many days/weeks/months it will take if i order it in a week maybe?


----------



## Codde (Nov 28, 2005)

Well it took me a few days to recieve it.


----------



## Codde (Nov 29, 2005)

Hajime no Ippo Volume 55 Chapter 502: 
DA
DA

EDIT: Oops sorry... 502 not 503.


----------



## Christen (Nov 29, 2005)

It's chapter 502 right? I thought 502 was skipped. ^^; Thanks again. ^^


----------



## Codde (Nov 30, 2005)

Chapter 502... accidentally put 503 before.

Well anyways, chapter 503 is out and the start of a new volume.

Volume 56 Chapter 503:
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Christen (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks again. IO is really fast and I hope they keep up this speed.

Maybe they're on Ippo high. ^^


----------



## Ize19 (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks, but that link doesn't work for me.  Can someone create a working link for 500 and 504?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 1, 2005)

I've left off somewhere around volume 42, and I want to catch up without missing anything. If possible, please PM me a link or some info on where I can go to get more Ippo!

Spectrumnexus keeps rotating, but I never see anything I haven't already read :sad


----------



## Crowe (Dec 1, 2005)

jkingler; Here
Noobz0r. No PM, be active in this thread ffs. 0:


----------



## jkingler (Dec 1, 2005)

I LOVE YOU, PEK!!!

*DLs and reads like mad*


----------



## Christen (Dec 1, 2005)

T_T Argh, can anyone provide a direct link to 504? I really have no access to BT.


----------



## Christen (Dec 1, 2005)

Really a savior. ^^ Thanks!


----------



## jkingler (Dec 1, 2005)

I am on volume 52 now. Man, Takamura is such an ass. XD 

He has to be the cockiest character ever, but at least he can back it up.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks like 505 is out,


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 2, 2005)

I got each chapter invidually from the links provided


----------



## jkingler (Dec 2, 2005)

Ah, now I have, too. I am glad those links were still alive. XD


----------



## Crowe (Dec 2, 2005)

Volume 56, chapter 505; 

Volume 55;


----------



## neostar8710 (Dec 2, 2005)

is it me, or is chp 505 a bit shorter than usual? or maybe all the chapters have been that long...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 2, 2005)

Ohhhhh man! 502-504 had me squalling like all the best parts of FMA and Naruto combined!


*Spoiler*: _Naruto anime and FMA spoilers_ 



Zabusa and Haku's deaths + Hughes' Funeral = 502-504. Poor Ippo


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah 502-504 was really awesome it makes me a Ippo fan even more than i were.

edit: i though ippo's past was in 502-504 :|


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 2, 2005)

505 is cool... Shows stuff about his past


----------



## Codde (Dec 3, 2005)

Volume 56 Chapter 506:
here
here


----------



## Crowe (Dec 3, 2005)

Sweet, sweeet. Sweeeeet. Hope we get Christmas special to 0:


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 4, 2005)

I never thought I would see the day we got a HnI chapter every night...with this level of quality at that.

Things are going to start getting interesting in the next few chapters. It's back to boxing stuff. These last few focused on character development.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2005)

Up to 509? Where? Where?!


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 4, 2005)

My bad way too late at night.

I saw 507 and the 7 looked like a 9.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 4, 2005)

Ah, no worries. 507 will work, too.


----------



## Codde (Dec 4, 2005)

Volume 56 Chapter 507: 
AnimeYume
AnimeYume


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 4, 2005)

thanks code.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 5, 2005)

That last chapter sent chills down my spine


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 5, 2005)

508 is out - Here


----------



## pakku (Dec 5, 2005)

Ooooh, the Itagakis... I'm liking where this is going, I'm sure Morikawa has great things planned for Manabu, so this seems like a pretty interesting place to put him (and his cute sister as an added bonus). Plus, Ippo taking the next step... mmmm, excellent, excellent.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 5, 2005)

I haven't had any luck finding 508 in that link. Either I missed it or it wasn't there. :sad

But Ippo ch 714 is already out in Japan? That is a lot! :S Has any other manga ever gone on so long?


----------



## jkingler (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for that link! *DLs and will read soon*


----------



## pakku (Dec 5, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> But Ippo ch 714 is already out in Japan? That is a lot! :S Has any other manga ever gone on so long?



Yup, there are some 100+ volume manga over there. Exactly which... eh, I'm not sure enough about any to name offhand.


----------



## Christen (Dec 5, 2005)

^^; *Waits for a direct 508 link...


----------



## SaiST (Dec 5, 2005)

Christen said:
			
		

> ^^; *Waits for a direct 508 link...


Sai <3s u.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 5, 2005)

I think that right now HnI is the highest serialized manga still being published. I think the other one might be JOJO's Bizzare Adventures, but that may have ended.

Itagaki is becoming more and more like Nekota. Fighting on his instincts with his natural abilities.


----------



## Christen (Dec 5, 2005)

Thank thanks! ^^


----------



## SaiST (Dec 6, 2005)

Round 509 is out.

Ippo's gay for Miyata.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 6, 2005)

Another excellent chapter.

I love this series.

Today's Raw chapter was very cool as well.

I am hoping that all the people who watched the anime pick up the manga where it left off. The manga is so much better.

I wish they would do OAV's of the Miyata-Arnie, Date-Martinez, Takamura-Hawk and Ippo-Sawamura fights though.


----------



## pakku (Dec 6, 2005)

With a Takamura vs. Hawk OVA, I would be in a state of homoerotic arousal for weeks. I'm confident it will happen eventually, as I'm sure that match must be just as popular with fans in Japan, too. A Kamogawa/Nekota flashback OVA is almost equally necessary.

Anyway, this chapter is proof Ippo wants Miyata inside him.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> With a Takamura vs. Hawk OVA, I would be in a state of homoerotic arousal for weeks. I'm confident it will happen eventually, as I'm sure that match must be just as popular with fans in Japan, too. .


Omg...This is weird. I randomly read that 'arc' just a little while ago and now you are mentioning it 0:

Anyway, now after that fight, i can easily say that it was one of the top 3 matches in HnI. Not just from a strenght perspective, the fight was very emotional especially when Takamaru goes berserk after saying "Who did that to you coach?", or something. Freaking sweet.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2005)

True Love sig
I recommend that you start from the beginning since reading manga and watching anime gives 2 completly different atmosphere of the story, but if you really dont want it, i guess i can help out. How much have you watched, just the 1-77 or w/e it is? Seen the ova/movies?


----------



## Woozie (Dec 6, 2005)

Thanks, I have seen episodes up till 76 + Champion road and Kimura vs. Mashiba movies/OVAs. Do you have any idea which volume I should start off to continue with the story?


----------



## Crowe (Dec 6, 2005)

Ippo vs Sendo fight 2 ends at volume 31 
Volume 31, Preperations for Kimura vs Mashiba, Fight starts later on on the volume
Volume 32, Continueing on the previous fight.
*Volume 33, Fight ends, and next 'fight starts out'.*


----------



## Woozie (Dec 6, 2005)

So volume 33 it is. Damn that Takamura is a one mean bastard


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 6, 2005)

Woozie said:
			
		

> Thanks, I have seen episodes up till 76 + Champion road and Kimura vs. Mashiba movies/OVAs. Do you have any idea which volume I should start off to continue with the story?



#lurk

I would start with Volume 31.

They left out a bunch of stuff making what should have been an arcs into a tv special and OAV.


----------



## Christen (Dec 6, 2005)

Obito, you've just posted the best spoiler in my HnI career. XD (your sig)


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 6, 2005)

That's just a tease.

It's not true. Kamogawa and Yagi were daydreaming about the two fighting in the pro ring and I put the WBA and WBC stuff in the bubbles.


----------



## Christen (Dec 6, 2005)

And you got me XD XD damn


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 6, 2005)

haha yeah I took it out so more people wouldn't think that.

Ippo Vs Miyata III has yet to happen in the manga. A few things have to be settled before that...but we are getting close. 

SPOILER
The guy whose dad broke Miyata Sr's jaw showed up and Miyata is probably going to fight him.
END SPOILER

Here is the image for everyone else.


----------



## Christen (Dec 6, 2005)

I think Ippo and Miyata III should be the last fight if Morikawa-sensei should end the series. ^^;


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 6, 2005)

I think the last fight will have to be against Martinez for Ippo. 

It depends, it could happen like Miyata becomes WBC Featherweight champ and Ippo somehow beats Martinez for the WBA and they fight like that.


----------



## Ize19 (Dec 6, 2005)

Could someone please post 508 and 509 in zip format, I can't read them as they are.  Thanks.:


----------



## Codde (Dec 6, 2005)

Sai said:
			
		

> Round 509 is out.
> 
> Ippo's gay for Miyata.


Ippo isn't good enough for Miyata...

I didn't like Itagaki's comment. About what will Ippo chase after fighitng Miyata... like Ippo will ever beat Miyata again...

Well ... assuming Ricardo Martinez doesn't retire. I'm thinking that Ippo would have to be the one to beat him since he sparred with him before and well he also beat Date who was the only one to beat Ippo so far in an offical match so it would be fitting. That is if he does have to beat him and him and Miyata will probably fight for the title. Since it doesn't seem like Ippo will try to take another route to avoid facing him.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 7, 2005)

Ippo is ready to fight Miyata now, but Kamogawa just won't let him. Miyata got too good during his period in the OPBF and it shows now that he is the Champion.

Currently in the RAWS, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Miyata is ranked 5th in the WBA rankings, Ippo is ranked 12th. Miyata is higher since he is champion of the Orient and the Pacific, while Ippo is a national champion.




Ippo would probably be ok not fighting Miyata since he thinks of him as his friend now, but Miyata wants to fight Ippo in a bad way. I think the reason Ippo wants to fight Miyata is just because Miyata wants to fight him. Either way if the match happens, it's going to be a draw or a double KO. 

I wouldn't mind seeing Ippo beating Martinez with that perfect punch to get the WBA and Miyata rising up through the WBC. Then having a unification bout though.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Some people are in their way though. Ippo might have to fight a guy named Hoshi next while Miyata may have to deal with a guy named Randy Boy Jr, who is the son of the guy who broke his dads jaw.




So we might have a year or so before Miyata Vs Ippo III


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 7, 2005)

Round 510 - #lurk


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2005)

510 was hilarious! XD I love this manga--there aren't any other manga that actually have me laughing out loud :rofl

Takamura sure did show them, eh? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I am excited about that last page, though. I wonder who he's up against.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 7, 2005)

jkingler said:
			
		

> 510 was hilarious! XD I love this manga--there aren't any other manga that actually have me laughing out loud :rofl
> 
> Takamura sure did show them, eh?
> 
> ...



Takamura fights.....


*Spoiler*: __ 



He is up against the WBC Middleweight Champion David Eage. Yes another bird vs bird fight. He's not a bad guy though, was a US Olympic Representative. He's very technical though.




Yes this chapter is what makes Ippo great. While the boxing is awesome, it is also the drama and comedy that I like. Kamogawa and Takamura really made me bust a gut.

Yagi = 
*Spoiler*: __ 



The El Diablo of Fishing


----------



## Woozie (Dec 7, 2005)

Miyata has a grudge against Ippo? Because he lost to him? I thought they were friends. Well I guess I should read the story forward.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 7, 2005)

> Yes this chapter is what makes Ippo great. While the boxing is awesome, it is also the drama and comedy that I like. Kamogawa and Takamura really made me bust a gut.


Exaaaaclty XD

When they got all excited, and then when we see what they got...:X'D


----------



## XxShinzouxX (Dec 7, 2005)

I personally watched the anime and it was one of the best anime that I have ever watched. I love Ippo and his dramatic comebacks when hes fighting, and my favorite fight was both of his first title matches, when he fought the current champion, and then had that rematch to grab the title, woops, spoilers, but yeah, its an anime that I rate 5/5


----------



## pakku (Dec 7, 2005)

I hear Takamura's next match isn't as good as the infamous "Battle of Hawk" match, but I can't help but that doesn't mean it won't kick a considerable amount of ass. Just look at him on that last page of 510... damn, I'm looking forward to this.

For those who read the raws, is there an Ippo fight in the near future you would consider great? Shimabukuro and Sawamura just didn't cut it for me.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 7, 2005)

Spoiler-tag it, if you are going to answer ^


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 7, 2005)

pakku said:
			
		

> For those who read the raws, is there an Ippo fight in the near future you would consider great? Shimabukuro and Sawamura just didn't cut it for me.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really. Ippo fights a guy who is faster than Saeki and has trained his stomach with the help of Sanada. Kamogawa finds out about this and he teaches Ippo, Tekken. A super strong liver blow that he used in the past to destroy Ralph Anderson. Then after that Ippo fights a guy named Take, who is Date's age and has never been knocked down or out in his career. He was supposed to fight Date when he was younger, but his kid got sick and he had to cancel the fight. Now the kid is older and he wants to see his dad become the champ.


----------



## Christen (Dec 7, 2005)

*Request for a direct link*

^^; Sorry guys, I really have just no access to bt (office and home pc busted)


----------



## Christen (Dec 7, 2005)

Next time I'm signing up for that board. ^^ I've just paid a visit and it's a nice forum for HnI people. ^^ Thanks for the link. ^^


----------



## Codde (Dec 7, 2005)

> Ippo would probably be ok not fighting Miyata since he thinks of him as his friend now, but Miyata wants to fight Ippo in a bad way. I think the reason Ippo wants to fight Miyata is just because Miyata wants to fight him. Either way if the match happens, it's going to be a draw or a double KO.


I personally don't think that it's really a one-sided thing. I'd say both wants to fight each other. Ippo obviously respects Miyata as Miyata does Ippo. And as Ippo respects Martinez, he made it clear that he won't try to purposely avoid fighting him. I doubt Ippo would pass down a chance to fight against a boxer he respects as he respects them for boxing and well Ippo simply loves boxing. Miyata wants to fight Ippo in a "bad" way? Bad? 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Some people are in their way though. Ippo might have to fight a guy named Hoshi next while Miyata may have to deal with a guy named Randy Boy Jr, who is the son of the guy who broke his dads jaw.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless Itagaki manages to beat Hoshi... he's not exactly getting owend and he already got a down on him early in the match. So I don't see Hoshi being a major obsticale for Ippo.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 7, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but Hoshi isn't staying down. He was too hyped to go down that easy, although that was one hell of a counter. Itagaki has great instincts.




Bad way means, "a lot". Like if you look at the XBOX 360 and say, "I want that in a bad way" I would never say that, since the PS3 is going to be able to play imports I hear...


----------



## Codde (Dec 7, 2005)

Uchiha Obito said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Regardless. I don't really see him as being really a big contender against Ippo. Though it'll take a while, I'm really looking forward to Miyata vs. Ippo. And hopefully Ippo doesn't win. Either Miyata should win or a draw at best since Ippo won their last match.




Oh thought you meant bad as in a negative way (like you would use if you looked at the XBOX 360... joking of course... ... ).


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah if it is a draw then it will be like Kamogawa and Nekota. I wouldn't mind that, but it would too predictable though. I can go either way since I like them both. Morikawa said that pound for pound Miyata was like #3 in the Hajime no Ippo world now. Takamura is #1 and Martinez is #2..he said Ippo is around #6, but always growing stronger. Rumor has it, Sendo wants to challenge Martinez and is going to practice fighting Mexican boxers to prepare...I don't think he has what it takes. It should be a good match for Ippo to watch and learn from though.

Ippo is ranked 12th though in the world, and Miyata is ranked 5th. If he beat Miyata, he would be ranked 5th and could bypass the OPBF and go right to the WBA title. Although if he beat Miyata, then he would become the OPBF champ. Maybe that's what will happen, just like Date did. Got the OPBF, defended it, then went to fight Martinez./spoiler]


----------



## Codde (Dec 8, 2005)

Uchiha Obito said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah if it is a draw then it will be like Kamogawa and Nekota. I wouldn't mind that, but it would too predictable though. I can go either way since I like them both. Morikawa said that pound for pound Miyata was like #3 in the Hajime no Ippo world now. Takamura is #1 and Martinez is #2..he said Ippo is around #6, but always growing stronger. Rumor has it, Sendo wants to challenge Martinez and is going to practice fighting Mexican boxers to prepare...I don't think he has what it takes. It should be a good match for Ippo to watch and learn from though.


Ippo was #6? I thought he said Ippo still has a ways to go and didn't list him his rank? (Though not neccessarily sure since I barely remember it though I do remember teh #1-3 as you stated.) 



> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



If he beat Miyata, it would be too predictable for the main character to win. Too dissapointing as he already won their last bout. And it'd stuck for Miyata fans. Along with removing one of Ippo's biggest goals in life.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 8, 2005)

Code's right. Morikawa just listed Takamura, Martinez, and Miyata(in that order) then said that Ippo still has a long way to go.

And I'd say that Sendou's rivalry with Ippo mirrors Kamogawa and Nekota's relationship more than Miyata's rivalry with Ippo. Sendou's instinctive boxing is even similar to Nekota's.


----------



## tuggumkee (Dec 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo has to beat Miyata though, because his ultimate match is against the wba Champ. It will probably be that Ippo uses a new techinque, or thinks of it during the Miyata fight, and uses it to beat Miyata. This new technique will then put him on par to fight the World Champ


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

My bad on the rank, it's not 6th it's around 8th, he was real careful not to quantify him. Check it from SC -



Also in regards to technique -


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that Ippo will be able to use that perfect punch again with Miyata and Martinez. You know the one he almost broke Kamogawa's hand with, and the one he downed Shimabakura with? Takamura says he has thrown a handful of them himself, but they are impossible to duplicate at will. Maybe Ippo's will surface during either the Miyata or Martinez fight once again.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

Round 511 - Tsunade vs. 3rd Hokage


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2005)

I've been waiting all night for this one! O_O

*downloads immediately*


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah and I totally forgot that this stuff was coming up too. Some funny stuff is ahead.


----------



## tuggumkee (Dec 8, 2005)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I think that Ippo will use the perfect punch in more fights, but i dont think its going to be a technique or anything. For when he fights miyata and the World Champ(I can't remember his name for my life -_-) he is going to develope some sort of support technique. Maybe it will have somthing to do with a Cross counter, or something to do with switching his instep shot to his right hand. That would really mix things up + cause Miyata to have problems with countering


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

Yeah, plus something like that you shouldn't have to depend on. I mean the worst thing you can do it be waiting on something to happen. Its best to just go and get it yourself. I like your ideas though tuggumkee. As seen in the last fight we know he has the lower body for stuff like that.


----------



## hadou (Dec 8, 2005)

could anyone please post the link for ddl of chapter 511?


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 8, 2005)

Does anyone knows if the manga has been lincesed?


----------



## Codde (Dec 8, 2005)

I don't think it's been liscensed yet.


----------



## pakku (Dec 8, 2005)

It's not licensed, the giant number of volumes scares everybody away.


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 8, 2005)

I see thanks guys.

I hope it does, as i'm looking forward to it.

If the anime is already lincense, the manga can really be that afr behind.

One other question, is the anime any good?

Is it faithfull to the manga?


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 8, 2005)

shoot, Hajime no ippo is so great that one chapter by day is almost teasing us haha. It's great that hey are so fast but they can't full my hunger for Ippo, there should be at least 5 chapters by day in my opinion !


i never saw a epsiode of hajime no ippo, but i saw some animation one time and when ippo did the gazell punch it looked like dragonball whit all this aura thing lol so i didin't liked that.

anyone heard that VICTORIOUS BOXER 2 FIGHTING SPIRIT (better known as victorious boxer 2 ALL STARS) is coming in january here?? in us and canada too i guess.

i'm so freakin excited this game looks totaly amazing. I saw a video, that i don,t even know where to find it again..of Mashiba doing his flicker jab and it was exactly like in the manga   ..it's gonna be AWESOME


----------



## pakku (Dec 8, 2005)

Copinator said:
			
		

> One other question, is the anime any good?



It's great, definitely worth a watch.



			
				Copinator said:
			
		

> Is it faithfull to the manga?



As I remember it, there's a little bit left out here and there, but not really enough to worry about.

511's lookin' good. I'm overflowing with love for I-O from these daily releases.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2005)

IMO the manga is better than the anime. The anime has to leave out certain stuff to keep the flow going. They also leave out stuff during the TV Special and OAV.

Yeah someone said that on one of the Fighting Spirit DVD's, their was an ad for VB2: Fighting Spirit (which is really Hajime no Ippo: All-Stars) is coming to the US. I haven't seen anything about it though in video game magazines or websites though.


----------



## Christen (Dec 8, 2005)

The good thing about the anime is you get to see the fights animated. And believe me, most of the fights are well animated. ^^

But manga is way better =9


----------



## Last of the Uchihas (Dec 8, 2005)

Thanks, Pakku for the info


----------



## Codde (Dec 9, 2005)

Volume 56 Chapter 512:
http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten 
http://search.deviantart.com/searchcraft/?cmd=1&offset=0&search=neji+and+tenten


----------



## Gyroscope (Dec 9, 2005)

Sweet finally get to see Miyata fight.
After a long time


----------



## pakku (Dec 10, 2005)

Oh man, this whole Yagi the fishing god thing is awesome. Gotta love how hard Takamura's taking it.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 11, 2005)

Cool, I won't link to it on my site though or it will get torn up.


----------



## Christen (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks for the chapters. ^^ Man that's 3 volumes for my weekend break. XD


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 11, 2005)

Look three links above you.


----------



## Sasuto (Dec 11, 2005)

oh sorry thx


----------



## Codde (Dec 14, 2005)

Volume 57 Chapter 516:
Link removed
Link removed

Volume 57 Chapter 517:
Link removed
Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice to see Takamura really helping Miyata out as opposed to merely trying to give Ippo the upperhand merely because Miyata left the gym.




Ignition-One also released another version of 514 and 515 with fixed typos. 
Link removed
Link removed


----------



## Sirius (Dec 14, 2005)

Does anybody know where i can get volumes 54+


----------



## Codde (Dec 15, 2005)

this thread

Or you can look a few posts above.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 15, 2005)

Round 518 is out.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm so scared!


----------



## pakku (Dec 16, 2005)

gizmobear99 said:
			
		

> I'm so scared!



You know, I'm kind of ashamed to admit it, but I am too.

hold me


----------



## tuggumkee (Dec 16, 2005)

What does everyone think about the Dempsy Roll? Do you think it'll change again after the evolved one? Or will he just add it in to his list of "Things i can own you with", like Gazelle punch, etc.?


*Spoiler*: __ 



I'd truely love to see Ippo up the Dempsy Roll one more time, so that in the case someone does do the backstep, Ippo would have the legs to do a Pivot/instep followup punch right as they begin going back. That might use more muscle power than the evolved Dempsy Roll though.

However I am pretty sure Ippo's going to learn other things right now instead of upping the Dempsy Roll *again*.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2005)

ARTBAD!!!
^519 is out, ^^


----------



## SaiST (Dec 16, 2005)

Yeah, Dempsey Roll is taking a backseat to more... _Basic_ stuff. Ippo's got plenty of finishers ATM, he needs to build his foundation even more so that he'll be able to rock his opponents without 'em-- like Takamura. All of Taka's punches are finishers. 

Ippo was told not to rely on the Dempsey Roll after his fight with Sawamura, and so far, he hasn't used it since then... Well, actually:


*Spoiler*: __ 



He did use it in his fight with... Raa, forgot his name. But he used it then, as a _feint_ for his new finisher, the Tekken(which is basically just a single, very strong body blow).




I'm glad Ippo's putting it on the backburner though, as the more he became reliant on it the more boring his fights became. S'like... Beatdown, beat down, clinging on for dear life, _DEMPSEY ROOOOOLL!!_

Repeat, repeat, repeat.

[EDIT] - DDL for Round 519


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 16, 2005)

Actually my imagination brought up an idea about a Reverse dempsey roll. This is just what i'm predicting, but instead of a dempsey roll with weaving and hooking, what if he weaves and does a figure 8 the opposite direction and throws uppercuts instead? That seems like it could break a guard pretty well.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2005)

> That seems like it could break a guard pretty well.


Could break his back, too. XD

Also: he wouldn't even be moving in and out of blind spots. He'd be going from in front of a guy to...well, RIGHT in front of a guy.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 18, 2005)

Haha thats so true... But then he could use that against people who counter right? since they try to step back... He steps forward even more!

No new release today? its a sad sad day...


----------



## jkingler (Dec 18, 2005)

I know. I've been waiting for 520 since yesterday, with bated breath. 

Wheeeeeeeen? T_T


----------



## Christen (Dec 18, 2005)

Wha!? I've been out for a few days but there hasn't been 520 yet? T_T

Oh, and thanks for those DDLs. ^^


----------



## SaiST (Dec 19, 2005)

Aww. Now my mirrors are useless.


----------



## Codde (Dec 19, 2005)

Volume 57 Chapter 520:
Ichirin no Hana 2
Ichirin no Hana 2


----------



## jkingler (Dec 19, 2005)

Cooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooode!!!!

Thanks for posting that! <3


----------



## Christen (Dec 20, 2005)

Wah! Thanks for the 520!

And Sai, your mirrors were not useless. ^^


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 21, 2005)

For those who want new Hajime no Ippo material may I suggest these gameplay videos by ParaParaJMo?

main website

I think you guys will like them being Ippo fans.


----------



## pakku (Dec 21, 2005)

Gather 'round, children. Ippo time.

521'd!


----------



## SaiST (Dec 21, 2005)

Mirror, rawr.


----------



## darklinnah (Dec 23, 2005)

I thought Hajime no Ippo already ended because the anime is finished.
I didn't know the manga is still going on until I found this thread.
Thanks.


----------



## pakku (Dec 23, 2005)

Chapter 522- Golden Eagle

Seems like the inverse of Hawk.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh fucking awesome 0:

Thank you


----------



## pakku (Dec 25, 2005)

!!

...my... my heart...


----------



## Codde (Dec 25, 2005)

Wow... ...


----------



## Chi (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh GOD... That scene after Takamura's match, when they all are in his bedroom is killing me 

OG.. Aoki's haircut.. OMG!


----------



## Chi (Dec 25, 2005)

I just ended my 12 volumes marathon..

That was something... Hope I-O will take chapters from volume 65...
And there will new chapter of Ippo coming tommorow (RAW from japan)...
I couldn't be happyier...


----------



## Xenophobia (Dec 25, 2005)

what a great present from Snoopycool


----------



## Yagami Raito (Dec 25, 2005)

I just read volumes 30 to 51 in three days, this is so good. Almost the same feeling I had when watching the anime. And the art really is awesome, it can however get a little tiring to read dialogue when they're fighting, but I suppose that's only because i've been reading such a big lump in one go.

Damn good.


----------



## Codde (Dec 26, 2005)

Ignition-One also did a big release, volumes 58-61.
Link removed


----------



## Yagami Raito (Dec 26, 2005)

Code said:
			
		

> Ignition-One also did a big release, volumes 58-61.
> Link removed



Thanks alot, I wouldn't have seen this if you hadn't said anything!


----------



## pakku (Dec 26, 2005)

So, I guess we'll be waiting for I-O to catch up, right? That's a shame, because I know I won't be able to pace myself. Luckily, I-O is awesome, so it won't take _that_ long.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 26, 2005)

I really hope I-O continues on where Snoopycool left off now, and it would be awesome if they could work together instead of being competitors.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 27, 2005)

Does anyone know when Hajime no ippo 2 Comes out on PS2 in North america? I'm DYING to own it after i played a few matches on my friends Japanese PS2


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 28, 2005)

Man I really need to catch up with this manga.  I seriously thought the anime was the complete version of the series, until about a month ago when you told me otherwise.  I've been enjoying the extending chapters, but I have to read them faster to catch up now.  I never thought a boxing manga could be so great.  And to think that I once thought that Baki was on par with this series.


----------



## Codde (Jan 1, 2006)

Well another big release by SnoopyCool
Volumes 66-67:
Link removed


----------



## swaggaz (Jan 1, 2006)

Snoopy cool is on fire right now with this amount of releases, but i would rather them do weekly or monthly volume releases instead of huge batches randomly, and also take care of Yakitate

but for the whole Snoopy vs IO thing, its stupid, people hating on snoopy should realize that, without snoopycool, they wouldent have volumes 51 and below, they started the whole thing, they cant just hate on them now since IO came, IO is good and I did catch up with their stuff durring SCs break, hopefully they catch up and start doing once a day again


----------



## SaiST (Jan 1, 2006)

Mirrors:

*Volume 66*
*Volume 67*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 1, 2006)

OK...So there are volumes 58-61 (which I have now read) and 66-67. 

So where are 62-65? :sweat


----------



## SaiST (Jan 1, 2006)

Did you miss SC's 12 volume release, jkingler? 

*Volume 62*
*Volume 63*
*Volume 64*
*Volume 65*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, yes I did. 

I am glad that you didn't, too XD Thanks for the links, Sai. They are much appreciated. *Excited*

@swaggaz: I really don't have a preference. I love whoever puts manga on my HD that day, and I like whoever has done it for me in the past. IO, SC...I couldn't care less, so long as I get my manga.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 1, 2006)

I am now caught up, and I must say, I am really excited about Ippo's upcoming matches (and Itagaki's should be interesting, too). 

Man, when the reality of what is happening dawns on Ippo, he is going to be SOOOOOOOOOO fired up! 

/super excited


----------



## gizmobear99 (Jan 2, 2006)

So its finally time hmm? That last page of volume 67 excited me so much...


----------



## pakku (Jan 2, 2006)

EEEEEEEEEEEE! *squeals girlishly*

I just read 65, 66 and 67... Damn, they were really top notch. Now I've finally accepted Itagaki as a real part of the team, that was a pretty solid fight. And, of course, "that" time has finally come.... I think I'm more excited than Ippo is. I mean after his performance against Karasawa and who knowswhat kind ofsuper pwnageboxerhe'llfightnextandthatgoesforMiyata'snextmatchtooandOHGODYESTHANKYOUKAMOGAWAFORALLOWINGITTOFINALLYHAPPEN


*Spoiler*: __ 



God bless Aoki, he almost got Itagaki KOed simply by appearing in his thoughts.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 2, 2006)

but i dont think the fight will happen for about another 80 or so chapters which is long. hopefully releases will be quick enough to catch up.


----------



## hayate-kun (Jan 2, 2006)

hey pek...the avvy is from the newest translated volume right?...ippo looks so mature in that...its almost hard to tell its him...and the uppercut he did as a cover page for chapter 623...so cool that i put it as a desktop...getting closer to miyata vs ippo...even though im looking forward to that so much...i still think about having ippo fight martinez...but that'll take a while...


----------



## Christen (Jan 2, 2006)

Waii! Thanks for the mirrors Sai. ^^ Oh, would you mind if you hosted volumes 58-61 too? ^^;


----------



## SaiST (Jan 3, 2006)

58-61 are there.

*All* of SC's scanslations are uploaded, guys.


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 3, 2006)

where are the raws to??? i mean is the fight between miyata and Ippo done??


----------



## SaiST (Jan 3, 2006)

It hasn't happened yet.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jan 3, 2006)

Ippo vs Miyata III is still a good bit a way in the RAWS even.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In his OPBF Defense, Miyata beats the hell out of the challenger, but he injures both of his hands. Also, after the fight Mr. Sakaguchi's latest boxer, Randy Boy Jr, from the Philippines challenges Miyata for the OPBF title. Randy Boy Sr. is most likely the man who broke Miyata'd dad's jaw during his OPBF title match all those years ago. Randy Boy tells Miyata it is their destiny to fight and when Miyata sees him during the match, he thinks back to his dads OPBF title fight.

Ippo might have to fight a guy named Hoshi, but right now Itagaki is making him look like a joke.




So not quite yet...


----------



## jkingler (Jan 3, 2006)

Gah! I am still on a high from Itagaki's fight. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



That kicked so much ass when he decided to get a peek at what infighting is like. "So this is what senpai sees!"  I look forward to Itagaki's next bout, for sure. 




Also, I am glad that the Ippo/Miyata fight won't come for a while. It often times is much more satisfying when the money shot doesn't come right away. XD


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I look forward to Itagaki's next bout, for sure. [/spoiler]


 

*Spoiler*: __ 




I sure you'll like it 
It's still going on though.. So nobody knows the outcome..




Ippo's next opponent is going to be a troublesome one.. I looking forward for translated version


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 3, 2006)

i thought in the raws, ippo was fighting miyata now? like i keep seeing this one picture of them standing off.


----------



## Chi (Jan 3, 2006)

neostar8710 said:
			
		

> i thought in the raws, ippo was fighting miyata now? like i keep seeing this one picture of them standing off.


 
No.. This picture is fake.. It was meant as a joke 

Edit: I assume that's what you are talking about:



*Spoiler*: __ 



In RAWs Ippo didn't eve relinquished his JBC title. He's ranked 1st in OPBF though..


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm so bad....

I made that pic on the Dynamite Glove Forum and used it briefly here as my sig pic until it started confusing people here (since you guys don't seem to read the RAWS which is fine).

That is a thought in Kamogawa and Yagi's head in Volume 70 or 71 I believe. I just whited out the bubbles and put those in there...since sometime in the future it would be awesome if that is how it all turned out.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 3, 2006)

WOW. oh man. i am disappointed. i thought the fight was finally happening. oh wow.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Jan 3, 2006)

... So much for the fight... Oh well! Sounds like it will be a good fight, and it might be coming soon


----------



## Christen (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks! ^^ I really couldn't find the link so I tweaked the urls instead ^^;


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jan 4, 2006)

For anyone that wants to lend a hand to a VB2 Fighting Spirit letter writing campaign:

I'm not sure what good this will do, but I started one up. Basically you just politely ask when they are going to release details about the US Release of VB2. Such as when is a more specific ship date (right now it is rumored to be First Quarter of 06) and what features will be in the game. 

Here are two UK emails (the US site isn't up yet).

cssales@empire.co.uk

sales@empire.co.uk 

Remember be polite and professional.


----------



## hadou (Jan 5, 2006)

could someone please put links to donwload from volume 62 up until volume 68. the links that were given by someone before don't work


----------



## SaiST (Jan 5, 2006)

'ey Puar. You're everywhere. 



			
				hadou said:
			
		

> could someone please put links to donwload from volume 62 up until volume 68. the links that were given by someone before don't work


It's only been scanslated up to volume 6*7*, and they all seem to be working fine for me...

*Volume 62*
*Volume 63*
*Volume 64*
*Volume 65*
*Volume 66*
*Volume 67*


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 7, 2006)

Pek I feel exactly as you feel. I don't understand the dispute, nor do I particualrly care. I am grateful to both parties, and hope both will spur the other into continual ippo releases. Competion/ secondary party is good for the blood. 

And insults thrown around, are done so by jackasses. Co-existance is the key to to happiness. :amazed 

-And, I suggest doing err, say the Anj Manga  I know para doing it already and another group but, with yall it would speed the process up even more.


----------



## Codde (Jan 7, 2006)

Itagaki, I'd put him among one of the characters I prefer (the fight against Imai only made me realize his skills more, but the whole Manabu family dinner thing really made me like his family and also him more...). I care more of his fights than Ippo, but that's merely because Ippo is... "average" to me at best, he's only above that during humorous moments. When he's serious, especially if it's regarding Kumi, he actually annoys me sometimes.... I also actually find his training while neccessary to some extent to show, just boring. But of course I don't hate him. 

Really a matter of preference ... (as I would prefer it, if Miyata, who happens to be my favorite character, were to be shown more...). Which is one of the reasons why I prefer the latter part of Ippo, characters other than Ippo are showcased more. There's more of a variety. 

Though there are still some Ippo fights that I would rank among my favorites.


----------



## damnhot (Jan 8, 2006)

I cant join snoopycools  irc  you need to be regestired how do I do that?

                             IM NEWB


----------



## Chi (Jan 8, 2006)

damnhot said:
			
		

> I cant join snoopycools irc you need to be regestired how do I do that?
> 
> IM NEWB


 
Chose unregistered nickname ( write /nick *newnickname* ). It'll write if it's registered (then you can chose other nickname using the same command).

Then uou need to write command /ns register *password email*
Then chek your e-mail. There will be further instructions.

To identify yourself, chose your nickname (/nick *yourregisterednickname*).
And then write command /ns identify *password*

You can join snoopycool channel after identify..

P.S. You must write your parameters where i set bold..
I.E.

/nick Soujirou111
/ns register Password123 soujirou@mail.com
--Then go to check e-mail--


----------



## Manetheren (Jan 9, 2006)

I just recently read through 67 volumes of this in a few days.

damn, I wish I had read this one sooner.  this is easily one of the best I have read.

...now to go find the anime


----------



## Reging (Jan 9, 2006)

aye, can't wait for vol 68, keep up the good work boys o>


----------



## Sasuto (Jan 12, 2006)

Where can i find the anime of HNI?? I never saw one episode of it and i really wanna try it out!

to which chapter does it end? ( can i say that in english? lol, does it sound right? )


----------



## SaiST (Jan 12, 2006)

Check your PM box, Sasuto.

The anime ends at around v35-ish. More towards the end, iirc.


----------



## Ghokun (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow, i just today started this manga and it gives me the same excitement like when reading One Piece. I ve read 10 volumes , hope it gets more interesting
*goes back to reading*


----------



## SaiST (Jan 12, 2006)

*Volume 68*

*Volume 61 Interview*

Also re-uploaded *v17*(the upload failed the last time, and I didn't notice it somehow), *v61*(added the interview), and *v67*(fixed the names for the folders).


----------



## jkingler (Jan 12, 2006)

Baton pass?!? 

This manga is going to kick so much ass so damn soon...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jan 12, 2006)

Yeah it'll be fine.

I bought this Volume two summers ago when I was in Japan. The next two chapters are the start of the fight and are a super cliffhanger.

I can see why they stopped where they did..but at the same time they created another cliffhanger..

Just trust me though, what would be coming is worse.

Not to mention the ultimate cliffhanger of Miyata vs Ippo III that has yet to even happen.


----------



## Chi (Jan 13, 2006)

Yay!! Volume 68 

Can't wait to see the whole fight.. I saw it in the raws already though..

And it seems that Itagaki is the next featherweigth champion.. He must be after he got baton from Ippo..


----------



## TDM (Jan 14, 2006)

Phew, I just started reading yesterday, and I absolutely love the series


----------



## SaiST (Jan 14, 2006)

Good, good. Share your love with others, HnI needs more discussion.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 14, 2006)

where can you dl the subbed anime? (sry if this has already been asked).


----------



## jkingler (Jan 15, 2006)

Sadly, I kind of doubt there will ever be any more anime. Maybe an occasional OAV episode or a yearly special, like Hikaru no Go does, but that is just wishful thinking. :-/

At least we still have an awesome manga to read, and at least it wasn't abruptly ended with many things left unresolved...*Curses HnG *


----------



## jkingler (Jan 15, 2006)

Episode 10 BT 

^You'll find all the Ippo anime there, as well as the Ippo movie and OAV. ^^


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah but judging by it saying "japanese",. its not subbed?


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

No, it is definitely in English. Anime-Keep and Infusion are English fansubbers. Trust me on this, those are the very episodes I watched a few years back.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2006)

alright. ill try it. thanks a lot .


----------



## SaiST (Jan 16, 2006)

Current RAW spoilers:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoshi got _roooocked!_ Itagaki's crazy good now.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

Question: does Jason Ozuma (the really nice black boxer) ever come back? I think that guy might have been my favorite non-main character from the anime. He was so awesome.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 16, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Current RAW spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 haha at least Sendoh can fell secure of still being the #1 in his gym;p


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2006)

theres like no1 seeding the link with all the episdoes on it...T__T


----------



## jkingler (Jan 16, 2006)

What do you mean? My tracker says there are 47 seeders and like 250 leechers...h


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 16, 2006)

i'm using bittornado and like nothing is loading..still at 0%
Edit: yeah i keep getting an error. T__T


----------



## Christen (Jan 16, 2006)

Use BitComet >_<

And check your firewall settings. o_O


----------



## Bergelmir (Jan 16, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Current RAW spoilers:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: _0.0_ 



In the words of Chris Tucker from Friday, "You got knocked the fuck out!!"

But daaaamn, I wonder if Itagaki is going to pull a Miyata and leave Kamogawa to fight Ippo. That fight would be nuts. Although I'm guessing that in his fight against Ippo, Miyata is going to be somewhat like Itagaki.


----------



## Codde (Jan 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fight was certainly a lot shorter than I expected... Hoshi was also a lot weaker than I expected... I guess Sendoh wasn't being sarcastic when he said "He's nothing special."


----------



## SaiST (Jan 16, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hoshi was overhyped, but I don't think he was weak. I mean, Itagaki got 5 counter-punches in 'fore he could finish that 2-1.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jan 17, 2006)

can bit comet only open on the c drive? b/xc i am like out of spaceo n my c drive. and i dont think i can compeltely transfer bitcomet onto my d-drive. so can sum comp genius or w/e help me out with this b/c i REALLY wanna dl hajime no ippo anime. like give me an im.


----------



## Cobracore (Jan 22, 2006)

i'm dying for 69. i wanna see what the veteran pulls. blahjhh


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Is it true that Sendo is going for the world?...If so than Naniwa tiger has gone nuts;p


----------



## Puar (Jan 25, 2006)

Long story short, yes, it's true, Raz. (;


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 25, 2006)

Awesome...this guy doesn't fear anythingXD


----------



## gizmobear99 (Jan 28, 2006)

Oh man! Has there been no subs for ippo recently? I want to read it sooo bad right now :S


----------



## SaiST (Jan 28, 2006)

Nothing new. I-O is still pumpin' out a few chapters a week, and steadily catchin' up with SC. 60 more Rounds to go 'til we get any new scanslations.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2006)

^Damn. Well, I guess I will read other manga and watch other anime, for the time being.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 28, 2006)

Well, that's just if we wait on I-O. SC could pick up the pace and release another batch in the next few months.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2006)

Just started this manga, recently finished Volume Eight. I love it, I can't remember the last one to make me laugh out loud. Despite the fact that the fight results seem predictable for the story, they can have some serious tension and truely great moments.

I knew from the things said when I first heard about it that it would be great, but it's only now I've gotten round to seeing it. I'll probably have to fork out on the DVD's for the anime when they're available here.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Jan 28, 2006)

Yeah the humour is great especially when it involves Aoki and Takamura XD


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 1, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Just started this manga, recently finished Volume Eight. I love it, I can't remember the last one to make me laugh out loud. Despite the fact that the fight results seem predictable for the story, they can have some serious tension and truely great moments.
> 
> I knew from the things said when I first heard about it that it would be great, but it's only now I've gotten round to seeing it. I'll probably have to fork out on the DVD's for the anime when they're available here.



If you are in the states, over half of the anime has already come out on DVD.

being that I have seen all of the anime now, I am probably gonna wait to see if they put out a box set, cause with like 15 DVDs, at Geneon prices, It's gonna be  tough to afford all of them.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 1, 2006)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> If you are in the states, over half of the anime has already come out on DVD.
> 
> being that I have seen all of the anime now, I am probably gonna wait to see if they put out a box set, cause with like 15 DVDs, at Geneon prices, It's gonna be  tough to afford all of them.



I'm in the UK, but used to importing DVD's. I think the Box Set wait is wise too. As a temporary plan I might look for one of the HK rip sets on eBay. It seems worth supporting the series soon afterwards (when it's officially all released, ideally in the UK too) though. The manga's been excellent so far.


----------



## hoekage (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm also a big Ippo Fan. Caught up recently with the latest manga. The series is simply da bomb. I can't wait for Ippo vs. Miyata III and i hope Takamura gets the chance to get the next belt
I hope his next opponent will be more of a badass than David "The Pussy" Eagle. I'm also eager to see what Itagaki is going to do! He seems to have the potential to get a belt soon. But only if Ippo gives up his title and goes for the world


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 3, 2006)

HnI is next on my reading list.  I've got 1-75 of the anime queued up and have easy access to the manga.  Anything I should know before diving in, as regards what to see/read first, etc.?


----------



## hoekage (Feb 3, 2006)

i'll recommend starting with the anime. I'm quite sure you'll be hooked after a few eps. Afterwards just continue with vol. 33 (i'm not quite sure) or just read the whole manga cause its a masterpiece.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 3, 2006)

^What he said. I watched the anime and picked the manga up at Vol. 33, and that worked out great for me.

Seeing the anime first makes it easier to imagine how the fights would be animated, which makes the action more kickass. Also, the seiyuu are all fantastic, so that way you have great voices in place in your mind, too.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 3, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _719_ 



Aoki ate shit-ramen...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 3, 2006)

^ poor Aoki


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Feb 7, 2006)

I wonder how Ippo will beat Miyata this time.  I know he isnt gonna use the Dempsey Roll, maybe hell use the gazelle punch.  He hasnt used that in a while.


----------



## Codde (Feb 7, 2006)

I doubt Ippo will beat Miyata.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Feb 7, 2006)

What are you talking about? The fight's 50/50... The coach wouldn't send ippo into the fight not knowing he doesn't have a chance at winning... Is there any reason you doubt that Ippo would beat Miyata?


----------



## SaiST (Feb 7, 2006)

Plot-related reasons, likely. If Ippo beats Miyata, there may not be much more incentive for him to keep on boxing professionally.

Me, I think Morikawa's going to pull some bullshit and not have them fight for the OPBF title, delaying their match yet *again* and allowing them to move on to the world and fight on a bigger stage--if Morikawa wills it.

Seems to be leading up to something like that.


----------



## Codde (Feb 7, 2006)

He already won last time. (There's also the fact that I much prefer Miyata as a character...) Either way, for Miyata to lose twice in a row... unless we learn that Miyata slacks off on his training, I'll only attribute it to Ippo being the main character. Ippo has virtually no loses with the exception of the match against Date, of course it could always be blamed on the fact that Miyata is fighting below his natural weight class. Regardless, I think Ippo needs to lose and there's no one better to give him a defeat than Miyata. 

And as said above, one of the reasons he's motivated (or rather the main reason it seems to me at least) is Miyata.


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 8, 2006)

I wouldnt be surprised to actually see the OBPF fight get cancelled for some reason.

I already expect these fights to occur during the World's...

rematch against Sendo
rematch against Vorg (this one you can almost be guarenteed of seeing)

And quite possibly we might not see the Miyata fight until Ippo has become the World champion.

Seeing them both as World Champion of the two divisions, fighting to become the undisputed champion would be the ultimate way to end the series.  It really would.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 8, 2006)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> rematch against Vorg (this one you can almost be guarenteed of seeing)


Vorg has moved up a weight class, and amongst all of Ippo's rivals, his relationship with Vorg is the most friendly.

I don't see them fighting in the future.

And *eventually*, I think Sendou's going to have to give up on Ippo and permanently move on up to Junior Light as well.


----------



## Nybarius (Feb 8, 2006)

I just started watching the anime this morning, and I'm on the 4th episode already.  I really should be studying, but now I want to work on grabbing leaves falling from trees, or putting fingers up my anus to relax myself :0


----------



## jkingler (Feb 8, 2006)

> I just started watching the anime this morning, and I'm on the 4th episode already. I really should be studying, but now I want to work on grabbing leaves falling from trees, or putting fingers up my anus to relax myself :0


Yep, it has begun...one of the most fulfilling addictions in anime is takin hold of you. Congrats.


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 8, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Vorg has moved up a weight class, and amongst all of Ippo's rivals, his relationship with Vorg is the most friendly.
> 
> I don't see them fighting in the future.
> 
> And *eventually*, I think Sendou's going to have to give up on Ippo and permanently move on up to Junior Light as well.



huh... didnt know that Vorg moved up to Jr. Light.  Did they say that in the stuff that was already translated or was that something recent?

and if that is the case... yeah I wouldnt be surprised to see Sendou move to the Jr. Lights as well.

Sendou always did want to finish that fight with Vorg, just like he did with the Ippo match.

That reminds me though... wasnt Mashiba planning to go for the worlds too?

god the Jr. Lights are gonna be full of nasty fights if all 3 of them end up going for the world.


----------



## Chi (Feb 8, 2006)

If I remember correctly, Miyata's natural weigth is Jr. Light also (or simmply light). he has troubles with his weigth managments, so I expect him to move up into Jr.Light division also.

Poor Kimura  
He probably won't stand any chance against big shots like them..
But.. He's kinda lucky they all almost left the Japanese boxing and moved to the world..


----------



## SaiST (Feb 8, 2006)

Manetheren said:
			
		

> huh... didnt know that Vorg moved up to Jr. Light.  Did they say that in the stuff that was already translated or was that something recent?


It was pointed out in one of SC's recent scanslations. I can't recall the volume or chapter, but Ippo and Itagaki were watching a video of one of Vorg's recent matches. They announcer said that it was a JL weightclass match.



> _That reminds me though... wasnt Mashiba planning to go for the worlds too?_


That's always been his plan, and the opportunity recently presented itself to him in the later volumes... But:


*Spoiler*: _Big spoiler ahead_ 



Mashiba had one last title defense 'fore he could get his shot at the world rankings. The challenger was Sawamura, the sadistic counter-puncher that gave Ippo such a rough time.

While Mashiba *did* "beat" Sawamura, he was disqualified for his actions, and suspended for a set period of time after the match. He lost his shot at the world 'cause of this.

The match was badass though. Look foward to it.






> _god the Jr. Lights are gonna be full of nasty fights if all 3 of them end up going for the world._


Yeah. In the end, Ippo'll be the only one left in the Featherweights, s'kinda sad.

Kimura will have no choice but to retire.  That, or move on up to Lightweight with Aoki.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Feb 8, 2006)

What chap was that Mashiba fight with Sowamura?


----------



## Codde (Feb 8, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure the exact chapter, but starts towards the end of volume 72.


----------



## hoekage (Feb 9, 2006)

The latest chapter came out a few days ago


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like in the last chapter ippo is willing to finish his boxing career after the miyata match. Seems like he is willing to take over the fishing business from his overworked mum. In the last page you can see miyata with injured hands. I hope the series won't end soon. Someone still has to whoop martinez' ass
If you want the raw: The Cigar Boss


----------



## Codde (Feb 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Just looked at 721 raw... So... appearantly Miyata can't fight Ippo anymore... if it is in fact permanent... then well... really what will Ippo do now? I'm sure Miyata's hand wasn't injured bad enough to give up his goal, he seemed to want to fight Ippo as much as Ippo wanted to fight him... 

Hopefully it's just another reason to prolong their inevitable fight.


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 13, 2006)

Code said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




HAH!  If that is the case then my prediction was right!  hahahaha.




EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Just read a script of it.

Apparently Miyata says that it seems they wont be able to keep their promise and fight after all, and apologizes.

Ippo says that he can wait, but Miyata says to give up wanting to fight him... that they just weren't destined to fight.

So it could still be up in the air as to whether Miyata is permanently injured...

Maybe he has given up on it and intends to head up to the Jr. Lights like his father has wanted him to...


----------



## SaiST (Feb 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, their match has been delayed--inevitably, possibly, due to all the talk about them not being "fated" to meet in the ring.

I'm wondering what road Ippo's going to take. Regardless of who would have won or lost, they were eachother's stepping stone to the world-ranking fights. With Ippo contemplating quitting boxing altogether to take over the family business, and no more big rivals left to motivate him(save Sendou, but like I was saying before: He'll eventually move on up a weightclass. That, and he's already a two-time loser, I don't think anybody's all that excited about another match between those two at the moment... And honestly, Ippo has refined his skills a lot since taking the belt, I don't see how Sendou could beat him now), I'm having a hard time seeing how Ippo will continue boxing from this point on.

... He *will*, of course. Morikawa's just got me interested is all.


----------



## Codde (Feb 13, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




I doubt if he's still capable of boxing he'd just move up to the Jr. Lightweight before facing Ippo. The only reason where that'd be the case that I can see is probably if he can no longer fight in Featherweight at a capable enough level for whatever reason, so he doesn't want to fight Ippo half-assed. Though I don't think something like that could just pop up after a few years of boxing. (He Should've also stopped growing sometime ago...)


----------



## Manetheren (Feb 26, 2006)

So with the forums down, noone discussed the newest raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 




So Miyata's injury isnt permanent.  He has for some reason that isnt explained, decided not to fight Ippo, and focus on another fight.

and because of this, Kamogawa decides to cut all ties with the Miyata family.

I am REALLY curious to find out the real reason behind the decision to stop this fight from happening.  But Takamura's comments at the end really did lean towards changing Ippo's focus from Miyata to the World.


----------



## Codde (Feb 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still wondering why Miyata will suddenly just decide not to fight Ippo if the injury isn't permanent, though right now I'm still sure regardless of what happens, in the end they will fight. Maybe just when they both move up to one of the world leagues.


----------



## Lord Of Reapers (Feb 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well as long as Ichigo progresses it ok


----------



## Chi (Feb 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Isn't Miyata obligated to fight Ippo? I mean.. Ippo is the 1st seed.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 3, 2006)

Where do you guys get the new manga chapters?? All the sites i've been to only have up to volume 68 when Ippo is about to fight that veteran guy. If somebody can give me a link would be very thankful >.<


----------



## SaiST (Mar 3, 2006)

Raw scans can all be found in this thread at Dynamite Glove Forums.

If you're talking about scanslated chapters beyond what SC has done so far, there are none(save 699 & 700, done by some of the DG crew), you'll have to look at the raw scans and review the translations/summaries in that thread until SC or IO catch up with their scanslations.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 3, 2006)

Thanks alot ^^


----------



## gizmobear99 (Mar 4, 2006)

Where can i get those summaries/translations? haha


----------



## SaiST (Mar 4, 2006)

... In the thread I linked to. They're usually posted by ParaParaJMo right after the raw scans are posted. Just dig through the thread.


----------



## Chi (Mar 4, 2006)

EEmm.. So what happened to *SnoopyCool*?
Are they even intended on releasing Ippo in future?
How can anyone "stole" project from them if they don't even working on it (means that it's not their project)..


----------



## SaiST (Mar 4, 2006)

They release large batches of chapters every year around Christmas now. Their last two big releases were (*individually*)enough to make up for a year's worth of weekly scanslations.

You have to wait for a while, but they give you plenty of Ippo during the holidays.

If you're not cool with that, just wait until I-O catches up in a few months.


----------



## Puar (Mar 11, 2006)

Sorry, haven't been lurking here as often as I would like to, what with two of my grandfathers passing away recently amongst other things, but two things real quick.  First off, about Kimura moving up to the Lightweight Division, that's actually where he should be, but he chose to go down to a lower weight class than Aoki so the two wouldn't have to compete against one another or have any of the animosity that might come from being in the same weight class.

Secondly, regarding the question of whether or not a champion is obligated to fight the first seed, barring special events, like say the JBC Champion Carnival, I do believe the Champion still reserves the right to select his challenger.  If the Champion has not defended his title, has not set a match to defend his title for some time, or repeatedly selects inadequate/inappropriate/low ranking challengers, then the governing body may step in and force a match against the first seed.  Don't quote me on all that, but I think that's how it works. (;

And, finally, regarding the Vorg-talk I missed out on, here's a little something from today's Ignition-One release:

_A slight note on Vorg?s re-entry into boxing in America as an IBF boxer...  The JBC only recognizes the WBA and WBC as legitimate international governing bodies. Japanese boxers, who are licensed by the JBC, are only permitted to fight in the WBC (like takamura has been doing) or the WBA (like Date did). In other words, it's unlikely we?ll be seeing Vorg back in action in a larger capacity than this in the series unless he moves into either one of those organizations. 

Also, regarding Ippo being ranked 12th in the WBC in relation to where Miyata stands at this point, champions of the OPBF are automatically ranked in the top 10 of the WBC rankings._


----------



## jkingler (Mar 13, 2006)

^We (we being myself and some Ippotards) have actually discussed possibly doing an HnI Pimping Project. Not because you can't get Ippo elsewhere and more easily. But because it would spread the word about Ippo that much more. 

If anyone is interested, just say so. Everyone who would be in on it posts in here anyways.


----------



## Manetheren (Mar 13, 2006)

New chapter is up RAW.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Operation World Domination!

Takamura vs. Mouse in a Title defense
Aoki vs. Padawan Yoda (hahahah)
Kimura vs. someone i dont remember
Itagaki vs. someone

damn that is gonna be one long string of matches.

And Ippo gets told once again that his fists have become light.  Looks like we may be seeing Date soon.  The comments last chapter about the Baton pass, and this chapter about the light fists is not-so-subtly hinting at it.


----------



## Codde (Mar 14, 2006)

SnoopyCool just released a few more Ippo chapters.

International Shadow of the Colossus website
International Shadow of the Colossus website
International Shadow of the Colossus website
International Shadow of the Colossus website
International Shadow of the Colossus website


----------



## SaiST (Mar 14, 2006)

*Round 636*
*Round 637*
*Round 638*
*Round 639*
*Round 640*

When did SC release these? Just today? Nothin' on the site... Must've been through IRC.


----------



## Manetheren (Mar 14, 2006)

oh for gods sake.

they said that the last volume ended on a cliffhanger, so they didnt release the first 2 chapters of the fight...

and then they leave us on a WORSE cliffhanger.

GAAAHHH.


----------



## Sirius (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks for the easy to use downloads Sai ^^


----------



## stomponfrogs (Mar 16, 2006)

Does anyone know how often new scans are released?


----------



## SaiST (Mar 16, 2006)

SC releases a few Rounds every few months, then releases like 10 volumes around the holidays.

I-O pumps out about 3 Rounds a week. They'll be caught up with SC in a few months.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Mar 18, 2006)

I miss the daily chapters 

I guess i can't complain as we did get a huge batch all at once. But once its gone i feel like i need more, its like crack! Or... or sugar crisp. Whichever works out.

I always end up reading up on the raws and things but i still refuse to ACTUALLY read it, because i'd rather wait for the translations and the actual releases hehe. Too bad i kind of know what happens for a few of the fights seeing as i creep this forum once in a while.

But the video game! Champions Road 2 has been pushed back to Q3/4 (october-ish) i think... When it was suppose to be released in March sometime. Anyone have any opinions on this? I've been waiting for the video game to be released in North America for the LONGEST time, and it just seems to keep being pushed back further and further. I mean the game hasn't even been rated yet!


----------



## ValentineTheory (Mar 23, 2006)

cool man , thanks


----------



## azuken (Mar 25, 2006)

I have always been interested in reading this manga, but not no damn 40+ volumes. Thats a lot!


----------



## BlitzRonin (Mar 25, 2006)

Ippo's next opponent has been announced...

He's on the last page here - Anime	[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_24​_HQ​_[A8585AE0].avi


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo decides that he still wants to box, even though he can't Miyata. His next opponent is the Thai Featherweight Champion, "Scratch J", formerly known as Jimmy Shisfa (Sisfer whatever). 




Azuken - It might seem like a lot, but it so worth it. Although I am kind of biased since I'm the guy that made a site about it 

If you wanted the anime, oav and tv special you could start on the last chapter of Volume 35.


----------



## SaiST (Mar 25, 2006)

azuken said:
			
		

> I have always been interested in reading this manga, but not no damn 40+ volumes. Thats a lot!


It's a long-running manga, but it will definitely keep you occupied. There's a lot more to the manga than just the matches, the characters are developed quite well, and the comedy is top-notch.

Just *dive right on in!* You'll be reading through it for a few days(and there are still a good 10 volumes that need to be scanslated at the moment. ), but you'll love every minute of it. 


*Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_ 



*Oh shit!* Sisfer's back! Very interesting development, never would have thought that Sisfer would make a return, and look like *that!*

Glad that Ippo's back to his old self, and that Morikawa didn't have him all depressed for too long. Now that Ippo's hitting the world scene, I guess it's safe to say that the manga is beginning that very long stretch towards the end.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Mar 25, 2006)

Onimaru did a trans for the current chapter, he was really excited. It's good quality, he is one of the trans for Ignition-One.

Anime	[SS]​_Mai-Otome​_-​_24​_HQ​_[A8585AE0].avi

I think you are right though Sai...


*Spoiler*: __ 



From the script, Kamogawa is improvising here.. If the OPBF champ (Miyata) won't fight Ippo, then he'll become the Unofficial Champ of the OPBF by fighting all the different Featherweight champions of each nation.. The first up is Jimmy Sisfa from Thailand. 

The other major countries in the OPBF are Korea, Australia and the Philippines..

Here is my predictions as to who are the current champs there -

Korea - Yi Yonsu
Australia - Arnie Gregory
Philippines - Randy Boy Jr. (after he loses to Miyata of course)


----------



## Mr. Vash (Mar 25, 2006)

Is the Ippo manga still ongoing in Japan or is it complete?


----------



## Codde (Mar 25, 2006)

Still going on and weekly. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well it seems that Ippo's path is clear enough. I was surprised at Jimmy Sisfer's return, I'm looking forward to see how good he is now.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Mar 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



He is going to be tough as nails. I mean all the Thai fighters we have seen have been very durable and strong...and he's the national champ. He's probably going to be tough for Ippo to beat.

I hope they put this match and Miyata Vs Randy Boy Jr. on the same card.

What do you think of these pages I made?

[SS-Doremi]​_Juliet's​_Conspiracy​_Mai-Otome​_DVD​_Special​_3​_[AFF4AF17].avi

[SS-Doremi]​_Juliet's​_Conspiracy​_Mai-Otome​_DVD​_Special​_3​_[AFF4AF17].avi

Link removed


----------



## Caso (Mar 29, 2006)

yo it was a long time ago 

obito where do i get chapter 636+


----------



## SaiST (Mar 29, 2006)

Caso said:
			
		

> obito where do i get chapter 636+




*dive right on in!*

You should update your first post with these links, Caso.

Nice work, Obito.


----------



## Caso (Mar 29, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> *dive right on in!*
> 
> You should update your first post with these links, Caso.
> 
> Nice work, Obito.



done!!!


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Mar 29, 2006)

2 new chapters are out  !!!
*Giggles*
*Giggles*


----------



## SaiST (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks, Ichigo_101.

[EDIT] - Nevermind:

*Round 643*
*Round 644*


----------



## Ichigo_101 (Mar 29, 2006)

so the challenger is just faking right? but Takamura said that if this keeps going Ippo gonna lose. But by the look of it, the challenger is half dead now.....


----------



## mow (Mar 29, 2006)

Fantastic site mate. Awesome job ^.^

@ Ichigo_101: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



"You can blow anything away with enough strenght". The challenger is blowing through Ippo's punches by using all his strenght and boxing knowldges to minimize the impact of the punchs till he gets a chance to use his KO punch.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks,

As for Ippo Vs Take


*Spoiler*: __ 



Let's just say it's a good thing Ippo took this match. He learns a ton about infighting, which he couldn't have learned from anyone other than Take.

Also, you know Hidebou? If the manga keeps going and maybe does a time jump after a while, I look for him to fight Date Yuji, Date's son.


----------



## Crowe (Apr 1, 2006)

^ Edited first post with it. 

Damn, I'm going to start reading raw's. It seems we are only getting cliffhangers after each release. >.>


----------



## chauronity (Apr 1, 2006)

A scary thread, so many spoilers @-@ 

But yesh, the HNI indeed is my favourite manga at the moment, totally fell in love into it, read like 600+ chapters in 1 week, nonstop almost  ... to v65. 
Laughed my ass off for Aoki and his title fight .. simply, too funny to be put on words LMAO. 
And looks like that i'm the only one waiting the rematch with Sendou more than Ippo vs Miyata, but ... i dont mind  

And if there's still some random browser who hasnt read the manga, go and get it now, it's totally worth it. Best sports manga ever IMO, and worth of checking even if you dont like  boxing at all.


----------



## pakku (Apr 1, 2006)

So, looks like IO is done with Ippo. You will always be remembered as the heroes that were there for us when Snoopy us to rot.

Kings among men.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 1, 2006)

Lies!... >


----------



## chauronity (Apr 3, 2006)

Thanks for that, and awesome job with it mate ^^ 

*reps*


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 7, 2006)

I knew you guys were just playing!

NICE


----------



## pakku (Apr 7, 2006)

You dirty bastards, I could swear that when I read that you guys were giving up it was friday. :/ Is nothing sacred? This goes against the holy code of April Fools!


----------



## SaiST (Apr 7, 2006)

Like I said:



			
				Sai said:
			
		

> *Lies!*... >



Thanks, Puar. I-O's contributions are very much appreciated. 

*Round 645 Mirror*​


----------



## Chi (Apr 7, 2006)

Hell YEAH!
That just made my day!!

Thank you so much!!


----------



## Crowe (Apr 7, 2006)

Welcome to the cult Chauron. You now have to treat HnI as if it is as important as your live.


----------



## pakku (Apr 7, 2006)

Dammit. I just want to make myself look like less of an idiot, since I, like any other normal internet geek, make it a goal of mine not to believe anything on April 1st. The reasons this was got me is:
a) Mangajouhou was listing their "last chapter" as a friday release with "(Project dropped)" next to it.
and,
b) They said something about doing it on friday.Of course, the date on all the posts says otherwise, but I took their word for it... which I guess you don't do on April 1st. ...but still...

_"You know, we're living in a society! We're supposed to act in a civilized way!"_


----------



## Crowe (Apr 10, 2006)

Great release, really needed. Will take a look on it later when I have the time. 

Damn, I love your avatar Puar. ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 11, 2006)

Fantastic work, thank you very much.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2006)

Puar = this thread's rockstar. 

You rule, dude. No shit.


----------



## Nyquist (Apr 11, 2006)

Im getting very tired of this guy, loose or win I DONT CARE ANYMORE just end this fight my god.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2006)

I kinda like him.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 11, 2006)

The Raw for 728 is out...

Looks like the fight is going to start in 729. Morikawa is taking a week off to prep though, so it will be out in two weeks.

As always you can get the raws at Killer rabbit mpeg

Ignition-One does rule...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 14, 2006)

Yeah the same thing happened during Imai Vs Itagaki..they said they hated that fight and it caught on.

I don't personally think there is a bad fight in Hajime no Ippo...sure some are a little off, but most of them are very good. I can't wait for the next fight in the RAW, but that is two weeks away since Morikawa is prepping and trying to get a bit ahead I guess.

IO putout 656 btw -

656 - Link removed


----------



## Phatshady912 (Apr 14, 2006)

Anyone else get hyped up and want to box after reading this? I started reading it like 4 days ago and now I want to box so badly. I've been in alot of fights, and even boxed in the street with no ring/mouthpieces for fun. I consider myself strong.

It's funny how I see the similarities beetween me and aoki/kimura...lol I really have nothing to do.. I'm gonna go look for a boxing gym in the next few days. I don't really know why I'm just so fuckin hyped up now 

This is one of my favorite mangas now, and I am less then 1/2 way through it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 16, 2006)

PUAR!
Seriously you and Ignition one own. 

I only finished reading, what you guys released, after your ressurection/ april fools joke. 

AND NOW HIS.

This is to wicked. 
You guys have awesome speed.
It is disturbing, seriously. 

THX FOR THE RELEASE 
THX FOR THE LINKS
AND Seriously, the speed you guys are operating at is wicked.

Also HAPPY EASTER! 
Don't eat to much chocolate.:amazed


----------



## Chi (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh boy.. We are nearing the current raws!
Thanks *Puar* and *I-O*


----------



## Chi (Apr 17, 2006)

I'm sooo looking forward for the next (major) fight!!
Too bad it's another week wait for the nex Ippo raw...
But something tells me this wait will toootaly worth it


----------



## SaiST (Apr 19, 2006)

*Round 659*
*Round 660*
*Round 661*
*Round 662*
*Round 663*
*Round 664*

Check Voiea, DG, and I-O's site often.


----------



## stomponfrogs (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks! I had previously only known of the second two.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 20, 2006)

Incase not everyone's aware, Ignition One have released Round 668.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Apr 21, 2006)

Ok I have been reading this now for a while and am currently on volume 63.  I really loved the first 40 but more and more the focus is being taken off ippo and I am beginning to lose interest.  The focus seems to be switching to Takamura. There have been some really funny moments in that last 20ish chapters but for me the bread and butter was watching ippo improve but it seems like the series is just stagnanting is this department.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 21, 2006)

I think the attention is still quite heavily on Ippo, but you probably feel that way because Ippo has just been in defending matches lately. Takamura on the other hand is on a World Champion tour.

When Ippo moves past the Japanese championship, you'll probably find the focus feels more on him again.

Thanks for the resources Puar, is there a lone link to Round 669?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 21, 2006)

Most appreciated, thank you. Kimura'll be alright, he's using his noggin again.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Apr 21, 2006)

I just I am almost to chapter 70 now and feel pretty good about the series again.  Though his love life is going no where.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 21, 2006)

Yeah, don't expect too much from Ippo on that front. We probably won't see a confession from him or Kumi until like... 2 chapters before Ippo fights Ricardo Martinez or somethin'. They're annoying.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 22, 2006)

Round 729 is out in MQ...

You can get it at Link removed


----------



## Chi (Apr 23, 2006)

Uchiha Obito said:
			
		

> Round 729 is out in MQ...
> 
> You can get it at #lurk


 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Ok.. So he is just running with a high speed directly to his opponent..
I don't know what's happening there exactly, but it really looks like "Please counter me without much effort since I run on the straight line" punch..
Someone like Miyata can just step a little aside and extend his arm. And in the next second Jimmy's face will meet Miyata's fist..


----------



## BlitzRonin (Apr 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, but Ippo seems very surprised...

There is a script up now too - 

I think that he is indeed ripe for a counter...and we all know that Ippo throws a mean counter. I mean look what he did to Karasawa...

I think that either Ippo will take it and stand up or he'll drop Jimmy with a counter.

I hope this fight goes on for at least a few rounds...





Oh and I don't think we'll have a new chapter Friday-Monday, since it is Golden Week. If we do then we won't have one for two weeks...

We'll have to see.

Also Puar had some computer problems and his pretty much got wiped...

Don't panic they are working on getting things back in order though.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 29, 2006)

Aiya. Sorry about your PC. >_<

And thanks for the scanslations! You will all love this fight, it's one of the best in HnI so far.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 29, 2006)

After reading what happened Puar I was honestly expecting a long wait for the next chapter (some groups would've probably given up there and then), very impressed with your persistence and very appreciative of the release!


----------



## Chi (Apr 29, 2006)

Wow.. Got home from work and there is such a good surprise!

BIIG thanks


----------



## damnhot (Apr 30, 2006)

puar  what episode was that on your avatar  I remember that was funny but  what episode?


----------



## Niabingi (May 1, 2006)

Its episode 45.. when they are doing the karaoke


----------



## BlitzRonin (May 2, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Hey thanks just what I needed really I just finished the anime series and intend to watch the ova and film and then move straight on to the manga as I have heard so many good things about the manga..




NP,

That is a popular route that people take. I can't say that I blame them because the artwork in those early manga chapters was a very rough and inexperienced Morikawa finding his style. There are a few minor things you miss out on though if you don't read the manga. 

You want to start reading at Volume 35 Round 315 if you have seen all the anime. It's Miyata's turn next...


----------



## Sasuto (May 8, 2006)

men, the fight 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mashiba Vs Sawamura is freakin crazy, it's not even boxing, it's pretty much brawling..the thing is that i don't undersatnd why there's no one stoping the fight, thats where you know it's a manga lol


----------



## BlitzRonin (May 8, 2006)

I-O did a big release today. They are now up the first chapter in Volume 74, 692.


----------



## Sasuto (May 8, 2006)

awesome! thank you I-O and thank you for the guys working for I-O.


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2006)

Holy shiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiit! Awesome release. 

I love you guys. Seriously.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 8, 2006)

The big release was a great surprise. I won't predict the end of this fight as I accidently stumbled across the result. With Ignition One's pace I can't see it being long before the manga is caught up to.

It's very impressive that you do all the editing Puar, thanks for your consistently high efforts.


----------



## jkingler (May 8, 2006)

I've already consented to having Puar's babies via rep. It's important that we pass on his bloodline.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 13, 2006)

Since it's not up on the Dynamite Glove Site or Forums,  here's the link.


*Spoiler*: __ 



How on Earth can Jimmy get away with those ridiculous swings earlier? Even if Ippo's not a counter specialist, a giant straight line attack like that is an invitation for anyone. Otherwise this issue was a bit more interesting.




Thanks as again to Ignition One (particularly Puar) for the consistently fast, quality releases!


----------



## Jink (May 13, 2006)

I've always heard great thing sabout this manga and I love boxing, I guess Ill check it out today  but damn 700+ chapters? will take me a while to catch up


----------



## Chi (May 13, 2006)

Don't be in a hurry to catch up.. Just take it in your own pace and enjoy every piece of it 

And today's RAW is quite a shocker. I had many scenarios in my head, but  the real last picture is just...

I wonder how will things will go now..


----------



## BlitzRonin (May 13, 2006)

Well....


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo got hit with this -

Ippo's own power X  2 + Jimmy's initial power...

He shouldn't be able to get up...however, he could be saved by the bell.


----------



## Chi (May 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Naahh.. He will get up.. I just know it..
Jimmy isn't "important" enough to KO Ippo and give him his second lose..

He will probably get up (barely) and will make a comeback in later rounds..

Have to admit, that Jimmy is far from an underdog like I thought about him earlier. Well.. He's national champion, so I guess you can expect something cool from him. 

And it seems, that Jimmy's dashing speed is too fast for Ippo to react and counter..


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2006)

It's deceptive!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can see him getting up too. Can the bell even save you if you're down?

When the shot collides Jimmy's fist doesn't appear to be at the right angle for Ippo's face (which is clouded), and his arm's motion is entirely like to have clotheslined him into a spin.

Also you'll note that there's no blood flying on the punch.


----------



## Mori` (May 14, 2006)

at the risk of being brutally spoiled I've cunningly crept in to say I've read upto vol 53 in the last week and I'm really enjoying it, the series is great and the characters are all fantastic and nicely developed 

*runs before he clicks tags*


----------



## Chi (May 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 




It looks like Jimmy hit Ippo in the left shoulder, or in the left part of the chest (heart) to me..


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems likely, Ippo'll be hurt and shocked, but he won't be KO'ed. The follow through on the punch is still brutal for any part of the body though. I reckon it was closer to the shoulder than the heart, just because that would be one hell of a heartbreak shot otherwise.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 15, 2006)

Ignition One have them hosted here:

Direct Downloads

Edit: Yep ^



			
				Puar said:
			
		

> Hahahha...  Thanks for the thought.  Hopefully, you're a really, really, really hot girl and not just an old man pretending to be one.  Tomorrow, I'll show you my Bloodline Limit!



Best to step back and keep the dream alive Puar =D


----------



## Manetheren (May 15, 2006)

Sad end to the Mashiba/Sawamura fight in 699.


----------



## jkingler (May 15, 2006)

Yeah. Just got done reading it. That was just...


----------



## mow (May 15, 2006)

dagfadmklbgn wl;b 123;pBdsgms gmk.b asgrgh!!!!

.___.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 15, 2006)

I really didn't expect that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder how this will affect Mashiba, including the views to him. The actual accident shouldn't because even though he did the damage, it wasn't his responsibility to keep him off a motorbike right after the fight.

It's amazing how the series can draw out sympathy from even the 'villains'. There's always some humanity there.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (May 15, 2006)

This one is a long one.  I'll probably start it over the summer seeing I'lll have more time to read it and be able to do other things in my life aswell, instead of reading it now and conquering my life. 

I expect some good things, coming from a non-boxer fan.


----------



## Mori` (May 15, 2006)

phew, 700 chapters in a week

699 was sad though I'd kind of seen it coming


*Spoiler*: _699 & 700 spoilers_ 



If either one of them were still in action Kimura really wouldn't have a chance at the title. I'd kind of expected Mashiba to win and go to the worlds whilst Sawamura was paralysed or something but from 
*Spoiler*: _700_ 



 I guess that Mashiba's suspension will last long enough to give Kimura a shot. 

Ah well the prospect of a baseball match should be amusing


----------



## jkingler (May 15, 2006)

@Moe: Since there are DDL links now, you don't still need someone to UL those volumes, do you? 

If not, what did you think of those volumes? If so, say so and I will.


----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2006)

many loves to you guys Puar  you do an awesome job

*downloads*


----------



## Crowe (May 16, 2006)

Thanks a lot Puar, awesome. Your work is really appreciated and I hope you continue this. 

Nice to get a few chapters of retardness XD


----------



## mow (May 16, 2006)

Puar, you da man. Thanks for all the insanily awesome hard work =]

adn I 123 pekster XD


----------



## SaiST (May 16, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> In all seriousness though, Onimaru is open to any suggestions about which series we might should take on next, IF we take on another series after this.


*Round 700(DG)*!!!

Though I'm sure the prospect of editing something like Air Gear scares the crap outta you, Puar. 

Thanks for the 7-round release!


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 16, 2006)

Thanks Puar, fantastic speed and quality as always. Your hard work is very much appreciated.


----------



## Shampoo (May 16, 2006)

All you guys rock for loving ippo


----------



## mow (May 18, 2006)

@ Mori 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he's right. With that new boxer seemingly stalking Miyata, I doubt an encounter between ippo and Miyata will occur on the OPBF level. They will meet when ipoo beats ricardo and duck it out for the WBC title

ippo vs ricardo
ippo vs ricardo
ippo vs ricaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaardo~
[/fanboy]


----------



## Mori` (May 18, 2006)

lol moemoe


*Spoiler*: _recent stuff i guess_ 





how would you feel if ippo moved through the world rankings without facing miyata, miyata tried to follow and was beaten by Sendo. I think that'd make for an interesting twist as well as being interesting to see how Ippo would react. 

I can't really see things running straightforwadly to a match between Ippo and Miyata anymore, what with Miyata breaking his fist/wrist. If they were going to fight now I don;t think we;d be getting these extra complications and it might also seem a bit anti-climatic, I mean it really has been Ippo's goal.


----------



## Niabingi (May 18, 2006)

@Mori & Moe


*Spoiler*: __ 



 I have to agree that Ippo and Miyata wont meet again at this level (rather sadly as I wanted to see Miyata serve Ippo his second loss), I dont think that any of the boxers from their generation will meet at the oriental level again. However, I dont think that Ippo will be the first person to reach Martinez though....


----------



## Vegeta (May 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Stuffage_ 



I really do think that Ricardo will be beat by Ippo, it makes sense when you take in the batton pass.


----------



## SaiST (May 18, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ippo 707_
> 
> 
> 
> Sendo's said some interesting stuff this chapter, namely the idea that Ippo and Miyata might be destined not to fight whereas he and Ippo are and that they'll meet at the top of the world.



*Spoiler*: __ 



There's a bit of continuity there. If you recall Ippo and Sendou's second match, Fuji mentions that he would've liked to see them fight on a much bigger stage towards the end of the fight.


----------



## Niabingi (May 18, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Stuffage_
> 
> 
> 
> I really do think that Ricardo will be beat by Ippo, it makes sense when you take in the batton pass.



Hmmmmmmm but


*Spoiler*: __ 



If we are taking into consideration the baton pass then that would mean that it's gonna be Itagaki who will fight Ricardo as Ippo has already handed the baton on to him....

Also nice spotting Sai that would be a good bit of continuity for sendo and ippo to fight on a higher stage... I do hope it happens but I just dont think I would like to see Sendo lose to Ippo for the third time the first two fights were great but there are only so many times you can do the it was a noble battle and im okay about the fact that I lost thing with the same opponent.


----------



## mow (May 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Vorg will meet Sendo or Miyata. He's going to defeat either one. And he will be the first one to reach Ricardo.

I dont think Sendo and Ippo will not meet, because Ippo handing Sendo another 3rd lose in his career is just too far out there and I cant see it being pulled off smoothly. And I doubt Ippo will lose to anyone except Ricardo. Im with Nia on this one.

@ God/Ronin; Ippo will win against ricardo, cause Date will help coach him! DONT RUIN MY FANBOY HOPES!!! 

Plus, Miyata has always been Ippo's goal, they will meet on the most largest scale, a fight between the most perfect outboxer Vs the most perfect infighter. It only makes sense for it to be the last bout.


----------



## Niabingi (May 18, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 But since Sendo and Miyata are Japanese boxers they are only open to the WBA path or the WBC and Vorg fights in the IBF. Well maybe Vorg will change to one of the other pathways who knows.
I think that Sendo will be the first to reach the top as Ippo will be to caught up in fighting Miyata and Miyata will be busy with that weird boxer guy who says they are fated to meet. Sendo will lose to Ricardo as Ippo will be the one to beat Ricardo and only after this has been done will him and Miyata get to have their fated encounter or something like that.....


----------



## Mori` (May 18, 2006)

omg 2 chapters in a day, another treat ^^

<3 Puar and I-O


----------



## neostar8710 (May 18, 2006)

all this talk about fate is getting pretty annoying....


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 18, 2006)

Well it's only just been two chapters.

I've never really found Vorg all that interesting, he seems like a fairly bland character. For all round strength he's got a very good chance of getting a World Title shot though. There'll probably be at least one overly powerful character near the top of the Jr. Light though, otherwise it's like the 'Ippo's rejects' division!

Thanks Puar!


----------



## mow (May 18, 2006)

I totally forgot about the different weight classes :s

Thank you oogles much Puar <3



			
				neostar8710 said:
			
		

> all this talk about fate is getting pretty annoying....



Hey, at least it's better than all the "you dont have a penis" and " you lack..hatred" in naruto XD


----------



## Chi (May 18, 2006)

I think, by now, there are no one in Japan who can beat Ippo for the JBC title.. I really want him to move on the next level (OPBF), or right to the world.

Vorg is veery strong now.. I think Kamogawa said something about him being stronger than Date now because he was fighting "showy" matches in Japan to attract audience, but his real strength isn't in it..
So I think even if Vorg had a chance to fight against Sendo (again), or Mashiba he'd win...


----------



## SaiST (May 18, 2006)

Chi said:
			
		

> Vorg is veery strong now.. I think Kamogawa said something about him being stronger than Date now


Just to clarify, Kamogawa said that Vorg could have beaten the Date that beat Ippo, with his post-retirement style.

Nothin' about being stronger than World Title Fight Date.


----------



## mow (May 18, 2006)

The guy who says penis all the time XD said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, Kamogawa said that Vorg could have beaten the Date that beat Ippo, with his post-retirement style.
> 
> Nothin' about being stronger than World Title Fight Date.



but he did say that th trainer takign Vorg under his wings would have the most boring of time, becuase Vorg's style is (almost?) perfect.

Need to re read that bit. I might be off.


----------



## Niabingi (May 19, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> Well, and kind of a big spoiler, so don't click if you don't want to know...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a prediction or a factuality?



> ent:[/b] Volume 75 (Chapters 709)



hey thanks for all the hard and excellent work..


----------



## Mori` (May 19, 2006)

thanks again 

709 was a pretty interesting chapter for me ^^


----------



## Chi (May 19, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> Well, and kind of a big spoiler, so don't click if you don't want to know...
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Well.. Itagaki is certainly great, but Ippo's no pushover either..
Ippo fought a lot of speedy guys in the past. He has big experience against out-boxers, and Itagaki barely won his match with Imai by decision and I consider Imai level below Ippo.
They are also from the same gym, so they can't fight each other


----------



## Puar (May 19, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> Is that a prediction or a factuality?



Well...  
*Spoiler*: __ 



In a few chapters here, Kamogawa's going to forbid Itagaki from sparring with Ippo because fighting against something that he can't hit would only serve to depress him...  seriously.






			
				Niabingi said:
			
		

> hey thanks for all the hard and excellent work..



No problemo, amigo.  Viva la Ippo!


----------



## Vegeta (May 19, 2006)

Thanks for the chapters.


----------



## bmac1632 (May 19, 2006)

I have to say that I-O scans are really well done and if any of the I-O team reads this congrats on such a great job

Ippo is by far one of my favorite manga of all time though this current arc with Itagaki's upcoming fight is not something im looking forward too..i just dont like Itagaki as a character..he really does not fit into the group that well


----------



## neostar8710 (May 19, 2006)

yet again..more chapters talking about fate..my goodness..this is getting annoying...it was ok the 1st 2 times..but its getting repetitive...


----------



## Vegeta (May 20, 2006)

Thats kinda like... been the point of like the manga... the fate between Ichiro and Ippo...


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 20, 2006)

I think that's Ricardo's still the big boss of the series though. I'm not sure that Ippo vs Miyata should be the climax, just because Ippo beating Ricardo would be simply more of an achievement and solid victory (with Miyata it's more bittersweet).


----------



## Vegeta (May 20, 2006)

Rather not spoil myself.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 21, 2006)

Ignition One have released up to Round 711 (not far from catching up!):

*Mai Otome v02 ch14 [Taruby] v1.0*

Thanks Puar and co!


*Spoiler*: _Up to Round 711 spoilers_ 



Seems fairly clear that Ippo's not going to get his match with Miyata anytime soon.

I really would've been disappointed if he'd had Miyata as the end of the career, just because there's still Martinez waiting. Date would want Ippo to go all the way too.

I'm also in the camp that reckons we probably won't see Ippo vs Martinez until Takamura's last World Title.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 21, 2006)

Right here:

*Mai Otome v02 ch14 [Taruby] v1.0*

You won't regret it.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 21, 2006)

I rezip them with a cbz extension and use CDisplay.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> I rezip them with a cbz extension and use CDisplay.



I am sorry to say...

.. but the download failed and it's not possible to show anything.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 21, 2006)

Which download? Have you tried it again?


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 21, 2006)

You're aware you have to unzip the file first right?


----------



## Crowe (May 21, 2006)

Rightclick & choose "Save link as" ? 

I prefer ACDsee over CDisplay, pretty annoying with the re-ziping of files.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> You're aware you have to unzip the file first right?



No, I mean that when the file is FINALLY downloaded, it pops up this error message. It isn't even saved.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 21, 2006)

peK said:
			
		

> Rightclick & choose "Save link as" ?
> 
> I prefer ACDsee over CDisplay, pretty annoying with the re-ziping of files.



Sorry for the double post, but your suggestion doesn't work either.

This IS pissin' me off. >_>


----------



## Crowe (May 21, 2006)

Can you take a screenshot on the error message that pops up?

Press your 'Print Screen' / 'Prtscrn' when the error pops up and past eit in mspaint.


----------



## Puar (May 22, 2006)

Site works fine for me...  *shrug*  And, so far as I know, the only type of conventional compressed file that CDisplay has a problem with is ZIP files made on MACs for some reason.


----------



## Mori` (May 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _712 stuff_ 




nooooo shinoda can't resign! Itagaki you better win your fight damn you. Is it just me or do Aoki and Kimura seem pretty down in general of late. I'd have thought with Itagaki hard on their heels they'd have been trying their hardest like they did when Ippo was but now they seem to complain more >.<


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 22, 2006)

Sorry guys... I found another place! =D ONLINE READING FOR THE WIN!

Yay!

And Hajime no Ippo rocks! <3


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _713_ 



It's an odd feeling running to this event. By all indications you'd figure Itagaki will lose quite easily, but it just doesn't seem like it'll go that way.


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2006)

thank you as usual puar


*Spoiler*: _713_ 



w00t all set for the match to start off, I really want to see whats going to go on with this one XD


----------



## Vegeta (May 23, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _713_ 



Honestly, I think Itagaki will lose, I mean with Ichiro most likely going to have to fight Mr. Sakaguchi's fighter, [THEORY] who I think is the son of the dude who took out Miyata Snr. But I'd need to see the flashback of when Ichiro was remembering it, was during the Jimmy fight I think.[/THEORY]


----------



## Puar (May 23, 2006)

Damn, through all the madness, I forgot to comment on the recent chapters...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Shinoda leaving the Kamogawa Gym. It'd be great, in a way, because that'd open up, say... Itagaki leaving as well, following him to a different gym, and thus setting up a Makunouchi vs. Itagaki title match.


----------



## kraven (May 23, 2006)

*i have a question!*

i watched the anime and the oav i'm just wandering what chapter is it after the anime has ended? i want to read the manga and i don't know what chapter i'm going to start. soory if this is not the right place to ask this question but please can you tell me? thank you in advance!


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2006)

volume 30 was the end of the anime

volume 32 was the end of the oav

and volume 34 was the end of the tv special

I guess you'll want to be starting with 33 If you saw till the end of the oav


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

Link removed

That's where you can online read Hajime no Ippo up to vol. 9 so far.

It's amazing! One perfect manga, really great fighting scenes!


----------



## Mori` (May 23, 2006)

glad your enjoying it xd ^^


*Spoiler*: _ronin theory_ 






> [THEORY] who I think is the son of the dude who took out Miyata Snr. But I'd need to see the flashback of when Ichiro was remembering it, was during the Jimmy fight I think.[/THEORY]



thats my take on things I think, Miyata's seen something familiar about him and randy boy was talking about there meeting being fate.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

Er, screw the link and just search for "Hajime no Ippo" on Google.

Something related with "Caligonisity" is what you should check. ^^

And hell yeah, the manga is great. I am currently reading: "Round 9: Rematch Gong", where Ippo is gonna fight Miyata. SECOND TIME.


----------



## Puar (May 23, 2006)

Moridin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _ronin theory_
> 
> 
> 
> thats my take on things I think, Miyata's seen something familiar about him and randy boy was talking about there meeting being fate.



I really can't see how anyone could think that Randy Boy Jr. is anything but the son of the man who took out Miyata's father.  The only thing that could surprise us at this point is if it wasn't.



			
				Leaf Hurricane said:
			
		

> It's amazing! One perfect manga, really great fighting scenes!



Wait until some of the later volumes when the artwork improves, the action's much more vivid and clearer.  Mashiba's Flicker Jabs immediately come to mind...  but you don't know who Mashiba is yet. (;



			
				kraven said:
			
		

> i watched the anime and the oav i'm just wandering what chapter is it after the anime has ended? i want to read the manga and i don't know what chapter i'm going to start. soory if this is not the right place to ask this question but please can you tell me? thank you in advance!



Volume 31, Chapter 1, Round 269 is the day right after Ippo defeats Sendo for the Belt.

Afterwards, a TV Movie (Champion Road) was produced with Ippo's first title defense against Kazuki Sanada followed by an OVA (Extra Round) featuring Mashiba vs. Kimura fighting for the JBC Jr. Lightweight Title.  In the Manga, Ippo's fight takes place after Mashiba vs. Kimura. However, the Anime's Movie/OVA has Mashiba vs. Kimura taking place afterwards instead, most likely to have the first full-length feature showcase an Ippo fight.

Manga = Sendo vs. Ippo ~> Mashiba vs. Kimura ~> Ippo vs. Sanada
Anime = Sendo vs. Ippo ~> Ippo vs. Sanada ~> Mashiba vs. Kimura 

If you end up watching the Movie and the Mashiba vs. Kimura OVA, then you will want to pick up in Volume 35, Chapter 9, Round 315. Here, the story shifts to Miyata's OBPF Title match and he comments on the Ippo fight as it has just finished in the Manga.

Ippo vs. Sanada takes place from Volume 33, Chapter 3, Round 290 through Volume 35, Chapter 8, Round 314.

Mashiba vs. Kimura takes place from Volume 31, Chapter 2, Round 270 through Volume 33, Chapter 2, Round 289.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (May 23, 2006)

I see.

And right now where I'm reading, Ippo managed to get in quite a packed up punch. =/ BTW, that sig of yours, Puar.. it's awesome, got more similar?


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (May 25, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Shinoda leaving the Kamogawa Gym. It'd be great, in a way, because that'd open up, say... Itagaki leaving as well, following him to a different gym, and thus setting up a Makunouchi vs. Itagaki title match.



*Spoiler*: __ 



i can't see a Itagaki vs Makunouchi happen since Itagaki and his generation was build up to form the japanese boxing form after Ippos generation has moved on (ippo gave a baton to itagaki and he is obsessed with the idea to take back the belt to kamogawa gym) 

i see the last mashiba fight as well as sendos fight to push ippos generation out of japan so that the new youngsters can take over.

and Itagaki vs Makunouchi... it would take too long... with a lose now he will still have no rank ippo must defend his title against hoshi and the time between itagaki rising again ippo would end up defening at least one more time... no i can't see ippo anymore in japan.


----------



## Niabingi (May 27, 2006)

So it looks like ignition-one are not gonna do week to week releases of Ippo! How sad I dont want to spoil myslef by reading the raws but still I miss having new chapters to read.

Regardless ignition-one have done a fantastic job of catching up so quick and I really enjoy there releases so Im just gonna be patient and wait on them.

I think its kinda unfair to Itagaki if Ippo holds onto the belt for much longer as he really has a great shot at becoming the next champion.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 27, 2006)

I heard about that, the vacation too. They've certainly earnt it anyway 


*Spoiler*: _Raw Chapters_ 



Well I decided to read on with the Summaries on Dynamite Glove. Something happened as expected, somewhat more unnatural than normal but there you go. The fast turn around in this Volume has been very addictive reading though, it's amazing how this series keeps you consistently gripped!


----------



## BlitzRonin (May 28, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> So it looks like ignition-one are not gonna do week to week releases of Ippo! How sad I dont want to spoil myslef by reading the raws but still I miss having new chapters to read.



Hmmm...where did you hear that they won't be doing weekly releases anymore?

I don't recall ever hearing that...just that they are going to take a break and wait for Volume 76 to come out next month...

I could easily see them doing the weekly chapters, as we get pretty HQ versions of them by the end of the week.

So I think that they will probably start with the weekly ones at 725, the first chapter that comes after Volume 76.

I can't say so for a fact, as I am not with I-O.


----------



## Niabingi (May 28, 2006)

Uchiha Obito said:
			
		

> Hmmm...where did you hear that they won't be doing weekly releases anymore?
> 
> I don't recall ever hearing that...just that they are going to take a break and wait for Volume 76 to come out next month...
> 
> ...



I was just saying that it still looks up in the air is all..


----------



## Puar (May 30, 2006)

Leaf Hurricane said:
			
		

> BTW, that sig of yours, Puar.. it's awesome, got more similar?



I was waiting for Obito to promo his website, but guess I'll have to toot his horn for him.  There's a plethora over at Dynamite Glove, though I didn't make any of them, they're in the same vein.



			
				Xan_Aloufin said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i can't see a Itagaki vs Makunouchi happen since Itagaki and his generation was build up to form the japanese boxing form after Ippos generation has moved on.  with a lose now he will still have no rank ippo must defend his title against hoshi and the time between itagaki rising again ippo would end up defening at least one more time... no i can't see ippo anymore in japan.



Well, Ippo's generation was built up to form the post-Date JBC and with that we wound up with...  I get what you mean though, but regarding some of your concerns...


*Spoiler*: _Mega Spoilerz_ 



Itagaki wins against Hoshi, so he's got a solid JBC Ranking now and Ippo is going to be hanging on to the JBC Title for the foreseeable future as Japan's representative on a mission to take down all the OPBF National Champions to ascend to the top of the world.






			
				Niabingi said:
			
		

> So it looks like ignition-one are not gonna do week to week releases of Ippo!



Wait, who ever said that?  My plane just landed and I'm home checking queued messages and such.  Nonetheless, my response to this will be the same as before...  Wait and see.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 30, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: _Mega Spoilerz_
> 
> 
> 
> Itagaki wins against Hoshi, so he's got a solid JBC Ranking now and Ippo is going to be hanging on to the JBC Title for the foreseeable future as Japan's representative on a mission to take down all the OPBF National Champions to ascend to the top of the world.




*Spoiler*: _Raw spoilers_ 



It certainly seems plausible, as Itagaki will probably find himself looking at the Champion's Carnival and wondering what he should do.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 4, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That sort of pressure can't be good for Scratch Jr's fist.

Anyway I think Ippo's not doing too badly, I would've liked to know what he said (as usual) as he seemed quite fired up. At this rate though, if he truely gets his act together he could put an end to Scratch Jr quite convincingly. He's got fairly good at countering hooks way back against Ozma.


----------



## Sasuto (Jun 4, 2006)

hey guys where can i find 714 and up scanslated please? ..Maybe i'm too fast and it aint out yet lol :S


----------



## Mori` (Jun 7, 2006)

omg Puar <3

those 4 chapters are just awesome! what a great release


----------



## Sirius (Jun 8, 2006)

Thanks puar, those 4 chapters were simply amazing!


----------



## Crowe (Jun 8, 2006)

Man that was awesome, oh god. <3 Itagaki.


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 9, 2006)

Well Im waaaaaay behind you all but I just thought I would drop by and say that I started reading the Hajime no Ippo manga the other day and Im already on Volume 11 and Im loving it!! Awesome manga, cant wait to read more. It just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Phatshady912 (Jun 9, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyone else think that Itagaki's skills look DBZ like? From the speed that he sees Hoshi's movements it seems like he would make short work of Martinez...... let alone Ippo.


----------



## mow (Jun 9, 2006)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Not really. Powerful as Hoshi may be, he's still a one punch guy. He rushes in with his entire body (stupidly I must add) with a forceful straight right.
Anyone with cool nerves, guts and speed could totally lock it. Hosi's right is equally as easy to counter as Ippo's Dempesy roll pre-Sawamura.

But I doubt it would make short work of martinez. Give him a hassle yes, but I'm pretty sure that Martinez met at least one genius like Itagaki in his 62 bout record. Martinez's experince with the added bonus of near perfect offence/defense is nothing short of demonic.

Itagaki...fuck yeah! this was so awesome. awesome awesome awesome.
 <333 @ Puar


----------



## Puar (Jun 9, 2006)

Pretty sure that the way Itagaki sees Hoshi would be somewhat similiar to how Martinez would see Itagaki.  ...The man's a monster!


----------



## Chi (Jun 9, 2006)

Though Itagaki's newfound strength is good, I doubt he is a match for Ippo yet, let alone Martinez.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 9, 2006)

yeh, Martinez is some kind of demon.


*Spoiler*: _latest batch_ 



It was really nice to see everyones reactions through the Itagaki fight; Sendo, Ippo, Aokimura, takamura, the coach and so on. They all have slightly different opinions and points of view on it.

I also thought it was a nice touch to have Itagaki over do his celebrations and for Hoshi to then challenge him and pretty much establish a new rivalry between the two


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 11, 2006)

Don't worry, I'm sure that Itagaki is going to come in contact with someone else who has Slow Battle in the near future...

Heck in the games the following people have it -

Miyata, Takamura, Kimura (I think), Sendo and Date.


----------



## Puar (Jun 11, 2006)

Kimura has a really, reeeeallly shitty Slow Battle.  It doesn't last for long and doesn't slow things down by all that much.  Sendo only has Slow Battle in the UK version of VB:AS.  Of the remaining major characters (i.e.: ones that we would give half a shit about), I think the ones that also have Slow Battle are Vorg v2.0 (the one who spars against Ippo before Sawamura), Sawamura, Eagle, Hawk, and Nekota.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 12, 2006)

Nekota makes sense...as he and Itagaki seem to be on the same level of dodging and whatnot.

(Ie Kamogawa forbidding sparring between them because of his experience here 0- [darkside-raws]Rockman​_EXE​_Beast+​_10​_(640x480​_WMV9).[39998A8C].avi )

Sawamura too since he is a counter master, Eagle and Hawk I guess too.

Man, I need to get All-Stars...


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 13, 2006)

I just read the part where the doctor-san told Ippo his right was okay, and it is a confession I hafta make.. Hajime no Ippo is the best manga. Evar.

>_>

I'm reading volume 13 ATM, wanting Miyata to make a comeback~!


----------



## mow (Jun 13, 2006)

^ Another one has seen the light! <3


----------



## Lord Yu (Jun 13, 2006)

I dled 75 volumes of this series. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 14, 2006)

Jeez man, htye've been talking about a fight between Miyata and Ippo for like 60 volumes.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 14, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> ^ Another one has seen the light! <3




I have.

And I'm like crazy, reading the volumes online at ... ATM they've got 36 volumes I think, every 2nd week they update with 5-8 new..

Does Mashiba ever return? Or Osma-san?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 14, 2006)

Mashiba does. No Osma.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 16, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> Mashiba does. No Osma.



Damn. Well, right now I'm on vol. 16.. Miyata vs. Jimmy was entertaining, and Gero-kun advanced to the pro's... I wonder when Ippo vs. Eji will be...

My goal for this weekend: VOLUME 20.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 17, 2006)

shyea, I take the one with Ippo


----------



## Sasuto (Jun 17, 2006)

Damn, i don't know how to put a image in my sig but hey who do you think boxe more like Arturo gatti?? ..It seems that everyones thinks that i boxe like him and he has one hell of a heart and i love how he boxe he got a really nice technique.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 17, 2006)

I like this one the best, it portrays the devilishness of Mashiba in the finals..


(ATM, Geromichi-kun just left... Takamura and Aoki-san joking about the belt that Aoki really wanted to have.. the Japan Finals belt, LAWL)


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 17, 2006)

I'd like to point out to everyone, that if you click Uchiha Obito's sig, that'll do it for you... guide to Ippo, everything you need...

... a quite underrated site, that can't be found often by searching google.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 17, 2006)

Thanks for the raw Uchiha Obito!


*Spoiler*: _New Raw_ 



So Ippo has managed to get his form to match the power, that'll be interesting. This is likely to be the beginning of another big upgrade in his talents.

It looked almost like Takamura had poked out Aoki's eyes there.

I really want to see some translations for this one (per usual)!


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 17, 2006)

Right now where I am in the manga, Ippo is mimicking Aoki and Kimura's new opponents in the new tournament (volume 18).... and it's great!

Ippo's at its best so far - but there are over 75 volumes, and will it maintain its amazing status all the way? Please give your opinions...


----------



## Sasuto (Jun 17, 2006)

Where can i get 718 and up?? and by any chance not on IRC please cuz my IRC is dead.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2006)

Haven't been scanslated yet.

HQ Volume 76 raw scans came out earlier today.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 17, 2006)

Here y'go:

*Round 713*


----------



## Scorpio3.14 (Jun 18, 2006)

What, no Vorg civil war banners???  

On that note, I finally finished the Ippo manga!!! (Well atleast up to 717 lol) Gotta say its a truely awesome manga and I cant wait for more. Is the Ippo vs Miyata fight ever going to come?!?!?!? XD


----------



## Puar (Jun 19, 2006)

Fine, fine, fine...


cover gallery

As for Miyata vs. Ippo (III), you'll get your answer this volume in a few short chapters!


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 19, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> EDIT: Who's with Itagaki?
> 
> 
> cover gallery



ME ME ME!!

Im so curious about the whole Ippo vs Miyata thing


*Spoiler*: _raw readers only_ 



 I understand that Miyata has had a change of priority and all I just dont understand why he said that him and Ippo could never face each other in the ring.


----------



## mow (Jun 19, 2006)

Niabingi said:
			
		

> ME ME ME!!
> 
> Im so curious about the whole Ippo vs Miyata thing
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 Maybe Miyata is going to change his weight category? That would suck though. I always imagined the that Ippo and Miyata will battle forthe WBA/WBC unification title match


----------



## Niabingi (Jun 19, 2006)

moe said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe Miyata is going to change his weight category? That would suck though. I always imagined the that Ippo and Miyata will battle forthe WBA/WBC unification title match




*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldnt mine Miyata changing his weight category, I would be happy to see him in a weight class that takes advantage of his full power instead of being in a weakened state every fight. As long as he still manages to fight Ippo somehow at some point.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 19, 2006)

The match between Vorg-san and Ippo was sure great.

Now, the Date Eji vs. Makunochi Ippo match is soon to come, I'm reading vol. 21 ATM, and my goal until this week is end.. is to read up to 26.


----------



## tictactoc (Jun 20, 2006)

Damn !!! Itagaki is really a beast now (yeah I just read 714-717)


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jun 20, 2006)

Sorry for being a noob...but could anyone please telll me what volume the anime stops at, cause i have an impression that the anime stopped whilst the manga was still going. I really want to continue where i left off, so if you have the slightest idea please do help.


----------



## Puar (Jun 21, 2006)

Volume 31, Chapter 1, Round 269 is the day right after Ippo defeats Sendo for the Belt.

Afterwards, a TV Movie (Champion Road) was produced with Ippo's first title defense against Kazuki Sanada followed by an OVA (Extra Round) featuring Mashiba vs. Kimura fighting for the JBC Jr. Lightweight Title. In the Manga, Ippo's fight takes place after Mashiba vs. Kimura. However, the Anime's Movie/OVA has Mashiba vs. Kimura taking place afterwards instead, most likely to have the first full-length feature showcase an Ippo fight.

Manga = Sendo vs. Ippo ~> Mashiba vs. Kimura ~> Ippo vs. Sanada
Anime = Sendo vs. Ippo ~> Ippo vs. Sanada ~> Mashiba vs. Kimura

If you end up watching the Movie and the Mashiba vs. Kimura OVA, then you will want to pick up in Volume 35, Chapter 9, Round 315. Here, the story shifts to Miyata's OBPF Title match and he comments on the Ippo fight as it has just finished in the Manga.

Ippo vs. Sanada takes place from Volume 33, Chapter 3, Round 290 through Volume 35, Chapter 8, Round 314.

Mashiba vs. Kimura takes place from Volume 31, Chapter 2, Round 270 through Volume 33, Chapter 2, Round 289.


----------



## Tenderfoot (Jun 21, 2006)

Thank You


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 24, 2006)

I am currently reading volume 22 (fallen behind abit XD) where Ippo is, yeah, fighting Date Eji.. Ippo vs. Eji is awesome, Date gaining the upperhand.

He'll win. (please no spoilers for this fight)


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 24, 2006)

Thanks for the raw links UO. This is actually a really fun fight.


----------



## SunOfAlubarna (Jun 25, 2006)

Could someone please help me knowing who this upcoming "clown"-alike dude is?


----------



## Sasuto (Jun 27, 2006)

not to be a ass...but today i just received my Hajime no ippo game ALL STAR  !!!!!!! i didn't try it yet cuz my friend have my playstation 2 and he is working ...so i'll tell you guys how it is when i get back from my friend this night...if im not playing..and if i comeback hehe.


----------



## Puar (Jun 28, 2006)

Did you get the Japanese or English version?  If the latter, where did you get it from and is it the UK version?  Happy gaming to you, my friend. (;


----------



## Sasuto (Jun 28, 2006)

Nah i have the japanese version lol...you can get the UK version at play-asia i think..but it's like 30$ more than the jap version.

oh and btw the game is AWESOME!! ...i played alllll night whit my friends...we finished the 2nd act ..( it ends whit ippo fighting sendo for the belt!!) and we played exhibition mdoe like crazy lol...DATE rules...miyata too


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 28, 2006)

If you buy it straight from the UK it's pretty reasonable. As I'm in the UK at the moment, I didn't have to pay shipping, but the game itself was £12.99 to me.

It is a lot of fun, and not too bad for balancing.


*Spoiler*: _Kumi and Itagaki_ 



It really does look like Itagaki's going to make a move on Kumi in the future. He's coming up as a potential rival to Ippo, is friends with Mashiba (the only one infact), is very much attracted to her and actually has the stones to do something about it.

Whether he gets somewhere with it is debatable (I'd doubt it), but it does seem to be being set up, or at least heavily suggested.


----------



## Sasuto (Jun 28, 2006)

You read in my mind what i think about Itagaki and kumi!!!

I'm sur there's gonna be something that'll make itagaki go to another gym.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Jun 29, 2006)

Is Ippo Victiorious Boxers 2 going to be good? It comes out on the July 16th


----------



## Colossus (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks for the raw link


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 1, 2006)

Many thanks Obito. Seemed like a short chapter this week (13 pages). Hard to tell much from the images, seems to just be ongoing without developments (I'm sure the text will give up more information though).


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 1, 2006)

Onimaru's Summary from the Dynamite Glove Forums
-http://westbound.proboards34.com/index.cgi?board=HnI&action=display&thread=1111886145&page=132
as its spoilers for the raw i've tagged it >.< ~ mori


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Summary of the chapter: To beat Jimmy (who is acting more like his old self because of Ippo's magical happyplace fists) Ippo has to change his rhythm. Right now him and Jimmy are both working side to side with monstrous hooks, but if Ippo can go vertical and start chucking uppercuts as well, that will allow him to break the stalemate. This is what Kamogawa was talking about before the Sawamura match, the thing that might shorten Ippo's career because of the stress that making a sudden shift in direction would cause (...I have a hard time imagining it's worse than the Neo Dempsey Roll though) on his legs, but Ippo has more muscles since then so y'know maybe he do it
> 
> Meanwhile, Back-to-relatively-normal Jimmy talks about how he hasn't given up on the world title yet, and how he's going to bust Ippo up and go to the world in his honor (meaning I guess he has a secret weapon)


----------



## Death (Jul 6, 2006)

I just got into this manga a few days ago and I can't stop reading it.  This by far the best one I have read in awhile.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 14, 2006)

All hail king Puar.

Thanks for the raw too Obito.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I felt a minor chill the first time I read it, thinking that Ippo was developing brain damage. Hopefully it's nothing that serious (or permanent) and just a sign of his conscious blurring out.


----------



## Chi (Jul 15, 2006)

HOLY F*****G SHIEEET!


*Spoiler*: __ 




I thought match against Jimmy will go for a while, but Ippo managed to finish it with ONLY ONE FREAKING BLOW after getting himself almost downed.
So it's true.. The new Dempsey roll is not only hooks now but uppers as well. And it's SOOO POWERFUL.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 15, 2006)

I love this manga, that chapter was something else.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo'll be eating bears for breakfast at this rate.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 16, 2006)

739! w00t! *is finally caught up again, and very moved by recent events. *

EDIT: Ohhhh, 739 _isn't _what comes after volume 76. 

/slightly less excited


----------



## WeAllEatFood (Jul 17, 2006)

Finally the fight is over. IMO it was complete trash of a fight. I was completely bored throughout. Hey look at me I threw a super powerful punhc, wooh here's another, oh he can stand, oohh heres another punch, oh i can stand and that continued for a while till he brought a super power punch to end it.


----------



## Sasuto (Jul 18, 2006)

hey guys, could you tell me where i can find 724 and up translated and scanslated please? thx.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 18, 2006)

You can't as yet. Dynamite Glove has some summaries:

[Yoroshiku] School Rumble Second Semester 00 Promo [12F8A907].avi


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 19, 2006)

Take his desperation as a compliment. Thanks for the new chapter Puar.

I was just thinking that it seems like out of all of Ippo's opponents, the Thai ones seem to be made a big example of with the Dempsey Roll. Moreso than domestic fighters, they don't fair too well at all.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 19, 2006)

Thank you for the release Puar 

made my morning that did


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 21, 2006)

Puar and the rest of Ignition One have been continuing to release the MQ scans (up to 726 at the moment):

Link removed

Is it just a two man operation in IO Puar?


----------



## Mori` (Jul 21, 2006)

ooh 726 is out 

ippo's next fight looks hellova interesting XD


----------



## jkingler (Jul 21, 2006)

Man, 725 brought tears to my eyes. 

I love this manga. I honestly wish nothing but the best for George Morikawa and everyone involved in the scanslation effort. I'm not religious at all, so don't take this the wrong way, but this manga really is a blessing. I love it. 

EDIT: It will be an assload of work to maintain it, and I've been avoiding doing this for forever and a day, but I've been thinking: 

@Puar and everyone else who scanslates and distributes Ippo: I know that you guys are already distributing Ippo, and doing it very well, but the number of people who have not yet read the Ippo manga really does frustrate me, since I know it could be lessened a bit with a concerted effort to get the word out on NF. Dynamite Glove is hugely successful, IMO, but I think you could get even more readership if you put the word out a bit more here. I was wondering, would you like to do something along the lines of a Pimping Project here? (If you don't know what that is, click the Berserk for Vagabond Banner in my sig.)

If you'd like to do something like that, let me know what I can do to be of assistance. If you don't want to do it, would you mind if I or some other Ippotard were to do something along those lines? I'd really prefer to have you guys spearhead such a project, since I don't want to take any credit for the awesome work you guys are doing, but I just really feel like there are a lot of prospective readers who are active posters or lurkers here on NF. 

It could be as easy as making a thread, having some people distribute for you, and having them send out the DDL links you guys UL to leechers. Or we could UL packets of Ippo to MU and RS and YSI, like I've done in the past with Berserk and Vagabond.

I don't know. I leave it up to you guys, since as I've said, I want nothing but to increase the readership--the less attention I get for this, the better. XD I just figure that the more readers there are, the better, since it just spreads an amazing title to manga fans and it hopefully brings some extra revenue and adoration George Murakawa's way. <3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 22, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I think I just might, in that case.
> 
> Anyone else in here interested in helping out? Shrooms? Code? Anyone? Bueller...?



Sure.

Thanks for the new chapter Puar!


----------



## Mori` (Jul 22, 2006)

/me goes to dl new chapter, thankies Puar XD

Kingler I'd be up for helping out pimping Ippo to the masses <3

edit after reading: Waaah Sisfa's changed a lot! he looks quite mad and sounds pretty brutal now, this should pan out interestingly...I hope ^____^


----------



## Hiruma (Jul 22, 2006)

New chapter ftw.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 22, 2006)

jkingler - A Ippo manga pimping project is a great idea. I think that once people get up the courage to tackle a series with 740+ chapters, they will find that it is one of the best comics going...

If you need my help let me know.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Jul 22, 2006)

I caught up from 1 to 739 in like a month (I took like a 2 week break so it took longer) and it's easily one of the best manga I've ever read

*runs to get 740*


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _740_ 



Has Ippo beaten the brain damage out of Scratch Jr?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 22, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yep...Here is a summary from ParaParaJMO



> Jimmy comes to realize that the God he saw when Miyata knocked him out and when Ippo knocked him out was really the God of death. It seems that Ippo cured Jimmy's brain damage .




I guess that makes sense since Ippo has "healing fists"...but tell that to guys he put into retirment.

Ok...now time to move on hopefully.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 22, 2006)

@Shrooms, Moridin, and Uchiha Obito: Yeah, I can definitely use your help! 

I just want to hear back from Puar before I start divvying up tasks. You know, since doing the same thing twice isn't the most efficient way to go. 

Very soon we'll either wind up ULing things or else pimping the hell out of this manga, should everything already be ULed for us.

One thing that would be really helpful (and fun besides) is if you guys would help me find the most kickass Ippo pages you can. Ideally we should get excellent color pages for eye-catches in the first post of the Ippo PP thread. If we could get one happy one that shows all or several of the characters, one really funny page that you don't need to know Ippo to laugh at, and another page showing off the action scenes, I think that would probably work quite nicely.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 22, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> would be the man to ask about that.


No. 

If the pimping project catches on as fast as I think it will, the bandwidth'll be killed quite fast, me thinks.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 22, 2006)

yeah, you guys maxxed out voiea last month neh?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 22, 2006)

^My thoughts exactly. Which is why I plan to either UL them (with a little help from my friends?) or, if it's as easy for Puar to UL and give us links as he says it is, wait for Puar to do it for me.


----------



## Chi (Jul 22, 2006)

Well.. I have all ippo manga up to date, so you can count me in to upload some volumes somewhere


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 22, 2006)

While it might seem lazy, considering the length wouldn't it be simpler to just send the link to the page with all the volumes. Then if someone enjoys the first they don't have to keep coming back for the next one.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 22, 2006)

> While it might seem lazy, considering the length wouldn't it be simpler to just send the link to the page with all the volumes. Then if someone enjoys the first they don't have to keep coming back for the next one.


I would say we should just post those links on the first page, since making a pimping project to provide a link would be a total flop, if you ask me. 

The purpose of having people post their requests is to ensure that the thread gets bumped a lot. The new posts page is the best thing that could ever happen to a project like this, since, if all goes well, it will continually be there and people will eventually take notice. Some people take longer to lure than others, so this is the way it works best, in my experience. There's no accounting for lurking (at least not with _my_ tech skills), and I've not done any research, so I can't really say whether or not having readily available links will result in more Ippo readership than how I do things. I just know that the way I do it works rather well so I am going to stick with that. :sweat

Also, nice sig. 

I am going to see if I can't get Chauron to make another pair of awesome Ippo banners so I can add them to my repetoire of pretty lures. XD


----------



## Mori` (Jul 22, 2006)

I am going to agree with kingler that the pm system is what keeps a pimping project ticking over, if people don't need to post it'll die and the energy is drained from the project.

I can have a go at throwing together a banner or two if you need j


----------



## jkingler (Jul 22, 2006)

Oh, that would be awesome, then. 

Could you make them with the same dimensions Chau used? Conformirty of banners is good, since otherwise sigs can get ugly. /totally shallow and unashamedly so XD

Also, it would be awesome if one of the banners had Ippo throwing a jab.  I just think it would compliment the shape of the banner.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 22, 2006)

hokay, I assume you mean the smaller size ones yeh? which i also assume were originally 4 images and not 2?


----------



## jkingler (Jul 22, 2006)

Yes, the smaller banners.  They were four images originally. I just thought they looked pretty and drew the eye more when stacked.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 22, 2006)

it does ^^ I was just checking it wasn't an interesting conglamaration you wanted ^__^

e-dit

something like this what you wanted?

​
will do some more tomorrow


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 23, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> I would say we should just post those links on the first page, since making a pimping project to provide a link would be a total flop, if you ask me.
> 
> The purpose of having people post their requests is to ensure that the thread gets bumped a lot. The new posts page is the best thing that could ever happen to a project like this, since, if all goes well, it will continually be there and people will eventually take notice. Some people take longer to lure than others, so this is the way it works best, in my experience. There's no accounting for lurking (at least not with _my_ tech skills), and I've not done any research, so I can't really say whether or not having readily available links will result in more Ippo readership than how I do things. I just know that the way I do it works rather well so I am going to stick with that. :sweat
> 
> ...



Your method of hard work terrifies and allures me.

Thanks 'bout the sig. I don't really have much else I need to keep in there, so I kept it big. Plus it's not really difficult prepartion for manga cutouts


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 23, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> Only concern I have with that is whether things are updated with the v2's and such.



I made sure all the links matched up with yours on your thread on DG...

I don't think SnoopyCool had any V2's so that should all be good.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the release Puar.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 23, 2006)

OK. DLing, sorting, etc. has commenced (since like 6 hours ago). It is just about as much work as I expected it to be, if not more. But it's a labor of love, so I can manage. XD

@New release: sweet! I will have to read it once I have up to v30 sorted.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2006)

^ win again 

thanks so much guys, seriously XD

damn kingler, did you want any help with uploading stuff o____O

edit post read

hoooo what kind of punch is that, looks more like he's just going to clatter him


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> Don't know if anyone on your end noticed, but since someone threw Mad Bull up there, I went ahead and stuck on the latest chapter and will continue to do so for you whenever Vinny throws me a new one to spare you the trouble, if that's okay...


Yeah, I'd appreciate it. Many thanks. 

[EDIT] - Can't believe we're only 11 chapters away from being caught up.


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2006)

> ^ win again
> 
> thanks so much guys, seriously XD


Yeah, seriously, you guys do amazing work and at blazing speeds. You're awesome. <3


> damn kingler, did you want any help with uploading stuff o____O


Yes, I do. 

Once I have everything ULed to RS links, I will distribute the links for everyone else to DL them and then UL them to MU. 

/finally finished everything but ULing v37-72


----------



## Mori` (Jul 24, 2006)

> Once I have everything ULed to RS links, I will distribute the links for everyone else to DL them and then UL them to MU.



oh man rs hates me =p

if you can give me a list of how you are grouping the batches I can group volumes accordingly and upload to mu though


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2006)

OK. I'll tell you all about my (painful) process on MSN. XD


----------



## Messor (Jul 24, 2006)

I really love this series! Thanks very much to Ignition One for the very fast updates!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2006)

OK fellas. I am going to assume that if you love Ippo you are willing to help pimp it. So I have the Ippotards added to my list of pimps--hope you don't mind. There will be a PM coming with the links, your instructions, and various other things. 

Please, help out as much as you can. I ULed a whole lot and I would pimp now, too, but I am going to be out of town for about 2 weeks starting tomorrow morning. 

Spread the love! Viva Ippo!


----------



## jkingler (Jul 25, 2006)

OK, fellas. The Pimping Project has been made:

Regarding the going Merry thread 

If you have any changed that you'd like to be made (e.g. links to add, pretty pictures, etc.) feel free to say so. I am very open to criticism, and if I agree that a suggested change will be an improvement, I am always happy to make it. ^^

PMs dispatched. Pimp on, Ippotards. <3


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 25, 2006)

Sweet, great job jk.

I like how you put multiple volumes in the packs.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 26, 2006)

as its not been posted here

Round 730 LQ

Round 731 LQ

thanks to Puar and co as usual 

and after reading them the expression on my face is like this

O______________________________________________________O


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 26, 2006)

Someone at the Dynamite Glove Forums mentioned using an elbow blow on Jimmy. While I'm sure the fist would be definitely be badly damaged, there's a good chance the arm attached to that elbow would fly up and knock the defender out anyway.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 27, 2006)

again the guys at I-O are epic win

Round 732 LQ

edit post read

wow that was one hell of a clothes line =p

pretty good refereeing as well, first time in a while that the referee's noticed something =p usually we see fouls and such let slide so its quite a nice change for him to catch it.


----------



## mow (Jul 27, 2006)

You guys are divine entities. Im certain of it. Thank you so much <333


----------



## Crowe (Jul 27, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _732_ 



OMG. What a twist, damn was sure he was down!!


----------



## tictactoc (Jul 27, 2006)

wow, thanks Ignition one, for the quick and good release


----------



## Mori` (Jul 28, 2006)

more from puar and co 

Round 733 LQ


*Spoiler*: _733_ 



damn it Ippo took a pummeling, Sisfa can do that sort of thing repeatedly O___o, thats insane


----------



## Mori` (Jul 29, 2006)

thank you puar and co again <333


*Spoiler*: _734_ 



wow ippo stayed up again! I don't think he's taken a down since his fight with Sanada? He's fighting pretty well and I bet the coach has something planned to combat Jimmy's bizarre style


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 29, 2006)

No new raw yet....

I won't be around tomorrow morning to do my usual thing...so check this site often -


----------



## Death (Jul 29, 2006)

I somewhat like this match.  Just like all the other matches that Ippo has, he seems to evolve in to a better fighter.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 30, 2006)

don't see it mentioned in the thread although the title is updated to it o_O

but I-O released 735

Round 735 LQ


*Spoiler*: _735_ 



So Ippo can match Scratch in power afterall, Takamura's Janken analogy was a combination of decent and amusing and yagi's re-use of his pun has me laughing


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 31, 2006)

Round 736 has surfaced as well. 

This fight is so much better now that I understand what all the audience members are saying...

A fight just isn't right when you don't hear Kamogawa and Takamura's expert opinions....and Itagakimuraoki's comments.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 2, 2006)

i love boxing and Hajime no ippo is one of my favorite mangas, is truly awesome! My favorite characters are the badasses Mashiba Ryo and Takamura, im eager to see Takamuras next world match, and once and for all the fight between Ippo and Miyata. The Only bad thing of the manga is Itagaki, he bores me to death. I hope he left the kamogawa gym soon , so Ippo can beat the crap out of him.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys are going to be in for a real treat these next few days....

Round 738 is out....and I'm sure the others are not far behind.


----------



## Crowe (Aug 2, 2006)

Daily releases...Long time since we had it. Your work is really appreciated, thanks Puar & Co


----------



## SaiST (Aug 2, 2006)

I-O is seven different shades of awesome. 

Many thanks, Puar.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 2, 2006)

Yeah, first we'll probably be seeing the rest of the crew's fights though..

Probably each of their fights will take 2-3 chapters...

I'm curious to see if Itagaki's opponent has Slow Battle as well...

And if Takamura's opponent is any good.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 3, 2006)

wow, quite the explosive ending to that match!

I am so looking forward to seeing how everyone elses fight goes, and the Miyata vs randy boy fight should be quite the spectacal


----------



## Death (Aug 3, 2006)

Takamura's fight will most likely be a chapter long.  Just like all of his other matches, he wins them pretty easily once he takes the belt.

Itagaki's fight could be 2-3 chapters long and that would suit his character just fine too.

The Miyata vs Randy boy jr. fight will most likely be a volume in 1/2 and that would just be awsome.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 3, 2006)

Miyata Vs Randy Boy is going to be the next MAJOR fight...

The first one we have had since Ippo Vs Take. I could see this going for 3 Volumes or so...

This is Miyata's nemesis, defeating him, means that Miyata gets revenge for his dad. It also proves that his fighting style is in fact capable of going on to the world level, etc..

This will be the first tough opponent Miyata has had since Arnie... I see him being a supremely balanced southpaw, with more power than Miyata.

He looks to be based on Manny Pac and Randy Suico.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 5, 2006)

^ Well, Mr Takamonoguchi did sat he found Miyata's weakness. 
I highly doubt he was referring to the power either. 
I think Miyata is the type of fighter who would have trouble against an opponent who fights with instinct and only instinct. Similar to the way Ricardo was fighting when he got serious against Date. I personally see Randy boy as a southpaw like you said, but one who relies mostly on instinct and has a very street like fighting style mixed in with his boxing. He! Kind of like pac...

I also think that under Randy boys Instinctual style lies a knack for counter puching. However, counter punching which is not simple counter punching but something with extra ump, that is deadly.

I definetly think Miyata is going to have his jolt broken and is going to need to perfect it in this fight. Miyata will need to go both beyond what seemed to be the ideals of his dad's boxing, and find out how he can use his own boxing.

It's going to be a sweet ass fight. I think it my very well be able to come close to the utter Godlyness that was Hawk Vs Takamura. 

-The ippo vS Jimmy fight was fun fucking fantastic. Ippo's final blow was distrubing. I also think the fight had a great pace, and Jimmy's thoughts througout were great, as was seeing Ippo evovle his boxing just that much more. Now he has truly mastered the dempsey roll. Imagine all the possibilites that he can use with it now. It's crazy. Ricardo, you're next!

Lastly, Puar, Ignition-One, you guys are fucking awesome. The quality and sheer speed of releases, over this catch up period, has been amazing, if not the best I've ever seen. You guys are what have made this pleasurable reading possible. Well, off course Morikawa helped to.  Seriously though, thanks guys. Never abadon Ippo. EVER.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 5, 2006)

I like how Onimaru said : 'Ippo use atomic bomb! It beats rock!' and at the end of the fight the announcer says 'the Japanese champion has detonated a nuclear explosion!'


----------



## Puar (Aug 5, 2006)

SpoonyBard said:
			
		

> I like how Onimaru said : 'Ippo use atomic bomb! It beats rock!' and at the end of the fight the announcer says 'the Japanese champion has detonated a nuclear explosion!'



Serendipity, baby.



			
				Shika shika boo said:
			
		

> You guys are what have made this pleasurable reading possible. Well, off course Morikawa helped to.  Seriously though, thanks guys. Never abadon Ippo. EVER.



Mad props to Morikawa and a pleasure to be of service.  Hopefully, we'll get the new RAW tomorrow and we can keep the party going.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _741_ 



What's Kamogawa yellin' at Ippo for? :/


----------



## Mori` (Aug 5, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _741_ 



dunno really, he seems happy at the end of the chapter. It could be his typical 'can't let him get a big head' sort of thing, that or something to do with Ippo doing something that could heart his body like that. But that'd kinda contradict his thoughts about Ippo needing to throw that punch :/


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 6, 2006)

Hamstar did a great summary for the new raw over on the Dynamite Glove boards:

click here


----------



## Mori` (Aug 6, 2006)

awesome, ty for the heads up on that ^__^

clears up a bunch of stuff, Takamura's opinion was as insightful as ever.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 6, 2006)

Great chapter this week. 

Kamogawa is a smart man. Planning everything from the beginning just to get this far. He did look a bit sadistic though but I would too if it ended up the way I wanted it to.


----------



## Colossus (Aug 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that thing that takamura said that those vertical punches will shorten ippo's carrier , do you think if ippo will continue to strengthen his leg muscles he wont get any permanent damage? i dont want to see ippo's carrier shorten


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 6, 2006)

I reckon it would be very downbeat for Ippo to end up with some nasty permanent injury. The series isn't quite as gritty as something like Ashita no Joe. Not to say it couldn't happen to another boxer, but I reckon Ippo'll stay healthy for the most part.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 10, 2006)

*Volume 77 Cover*




*Spoiler*: __ 





Features Never Before Seen Characters and a Surprise






Speculation - The guy on top is the Philippines Feather Champ, the guy on the right is the Korean Feather Champ.

Alternate Theory - The guy on top is Arnie with cool new hair.

Also, looks like our boy is back wearing Blue an White


----------



## Mori` (Aug 10, 2006)

oooh awesome cover ^___^

decent speculation as to who they are as well


----------



## SaiST (Aug 10, 2006)

Release date?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 10, 2006)

Release date you say?

How about....next week!

August 17, 2006




> oooh awesome cover ^___^
> 
> decent speculation as to who they are as well




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah I figure, Morikawa drew this cover, so that when we look back, we will see that he outlined Ippo's path to the world.

I don't see him fighting ALL the OPBF National Champs, but just the ones from the major countries featured in the manga. In this case, Thailand, Phillipines, Korea, Australia, etc..

Who knows maybe he'll only fight these three in ascending order? The guy at the top looks really cool. I hope he's like Saeki and super fast.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 11, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:
			
		

> Release date you say?
> 
> How about....next week!
> 
> August 17, 2006


HQ scanslations sooooon~ 

Question about Mashiba:


*Spoiler*: __ 



How does this suspension effect Mashiba's rank? When he comes back, will he be the #1 contender for the National Title be default? Or will he have to come on back up from the lower ranks?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, Fuji said that Mashiba told him he was just going to take his time off to focus on training for the world.

So he's not going to worry about the JBC Title anymore.

His rank shouldn't have dropped that much in the World or OPBF, because he lost by DQ, not by KO or decision.

Up until that point he dominated his opponents (save Kimura who he toyed with), so I think he is still pretty high in the OPBF and World Rankings.

We never got his actual world rank like we did with Ippo, Miyata, Vorg and Sendo. We saw Ippo and Miyata in the magazine and Vorg and Sendo beat named rank people, so..we can guess that there ranks are around what those people were.


----------



## Segan (Aug 13, 2006)

Hey, one question:

The only reason why Miyata stayed in Ippo's weight class was because of the promised match between the both. But now that they aren't going to fight each other, then Miyata has no reason to stay in featherweight class and can move to a higher weight class and use full power of his natural weight, right?

Or maybe there's still something Miyata has to settle with that ominous dark man, I believe he's a high ranked OPBF boxer, (forgot his name)...?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 13, 2006)

Well yes, it's speculated that the man, Randy Boy Jr, is the son of the man who ended Miyata's father's career.


----------



## TheGenius (Aug 13, 2006)

I think Hajime No Ippo was made into one of the best animes out there 
and the manga is just as good!!


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 15, 2006)

From the new volume cover, it looks like the skeleton looking characther seems like the Korean fighter and the top one looks like maybe the Chinese champion? No idea.

The next fights should take us to at least the 780's with the Randy/Miyata fight.


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 15, 2006)

YO
i love that manga
its about a boxer but with girls and fun too(a lot penis jokes...)

i'm actually at volume 8
will ippo get a girlfriend ?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 15, 2006)

^ Ippo is still in the same shaky relationship state where he really should be going out with Kumi but isn't.

hopefully this thread will be getting a bit more active as the pimping projects picked up a bit more steam


----------



## Shiraishi (Aug 15, 2006)

Ippo is around 24 now, and he still hasn't kissed a girl...hasn't even hugged one, right? I mean, that is sad. Also, his relationship with Kumi SEEMS to getting better; Mashiba is getting more and more less hard on Ippo and letting them stay closer together.

Still, Itagaki's sister and the reporter are still after Ippo as well. Sadly, Ippo is at the age of a pre-teen when it comes to girls, so we may NEVER see Ippo with a girl.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2006)

I thought Ippo was around 22, not 24...? It was said in the pimping thread.


----------



## Puar (Aug 15, 2006)

Ippo is indeed 22 at the moment...  His birthday is November 23, 1973 and it's August 1, 1996 in the Manga right now.


----------



## Kurosaki-Kun (Aug 15, 2006)

What is the volume when Takamura defeats uh.. the hawk dude.. The bad one not the good one lol.. Spikey hair.. street fighting style?

*edit* ahh his name is bryan hawk. the good one I was thinking of was david eagle.


----------



## Puar (Aug 15, 2006)

Takamura's title actual fight against Brian Hawk begins at the start of Volume 43 and ends in Volume 44 taking up the entirety of Both Volumes.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 16, 2006)

I do wish they had gotten to that fight in the anime. It's definitely one of my favorites


----------



## BossofBosses (Aug 16, 2006)

Thank you for this, I just started reading that manga recently.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 16, 2006)

Judge your latest sig totally reminds me of some of the takamura fight posters


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 17, 2006)

Oi, doesnt takamura have the most wicked fucking promo's though? :amazed

I should go back through it and compile all of the posters for everyone's fights, that'd be a nice litte flip-through project as soon as I finish Preacher. That's a damn lot of flipping though >_<


----------



## Akatsuki Bozz (Aug 18, 2006)

...
20+ and no girlfriend ...


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2006)

Yeah, it seems that Ippo only matures inside the ring, but outside he practically has been the same in six years...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 20, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _742_ 



Seems like Takamura's trying to think of a new finishing blow named after an animal, like his Kouhai.

... And it didn't work out.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2006)

You mean Takamura wants a name like the Frog Punch or something similar?


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2006)

Shouldn't you make a new thread for this? ^^


----------



## SaiST (Aug 20, 2006)

... What for?


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I didn't see the changed topic. I just thought for every new chapter a new thread would be made.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2006)

nah, all topics in the library floor 2 contain just a series, not a single chapter. 

anyways chapter seems interesting, looking forward to finding out what Ippo and Kumi are saying as well as Takamura at the end of the chapter. If he really wants to name a punch after an animal I think something mythological would probably suit him more than anything.


----------



## Hiruma (Aug 20, 2006)

Phoenix Punch would totally own tbh. Or Hawk Punch or something.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 20, 2006)

I like how Kumi is looking, dressing, etc. a bit like Yuki did. Although they were having a picnic I guess.

I'm not sure what kind of punch Takamura could use....as almost every punch he throws is a special move.

If it's not named after a hawk, he'll do something to pay homage to that Bear he beat.


----------



## Kisame. (Aug 20, 2006)

takamura will utilize the frog punch.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2006)

Or something like Bear claws?


----------



## Kisame. (Aug 20, 2006)

nah he will never have a serious punch.

I mean he tried to use the lookaway in a title match.

Whatever he comes up with will be silly.


----------



## Midus (Aug 21, 2006)

Perverted dog...


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2006)

might as well up the hi-res 77 cover


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2006)

I can't recognize two of the three faces in the background. One is Jimmy "Scratch J" Sisfa, right? Who are the two others?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 21, 2006)

speculation is that they are national champions of other countries champs in the Oriental region. One being the Korean champ and possibly the top one being Arnie from Australia.


----------



## Segan (Aug 21, 2006)

The Korean champ didn't appear before, right? But wasn't Arnie the one Miyata fought against a while ago? That Croco-Man or so...


----------



## Manetheren (Aug 21, 2006)

yeah, he was the one Miyata beat to win the OPBF title if I am not mistaken.

So it is likely that he may have retaken the Australian championship after that loss.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 22, 2006)

Mm, I-O's lq 742 scan is out.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 22, 2006)

oooh awesome ^___^

and woah, takamura did actually think up something o_O

is it going to be something absolutely stupid again or do you think he'll have actually worked out something that'll work?


----------



## Manetheren (Aug 22, 2006)

on one hand, it would be very "takamura" to come up with something idiotic to use (ala stealing Aoki's look away)...  but on the other... It IS about time Takamura had some sort of special move.

I guess that once he figured out what it was Kamogawa was doing with Ippo to perfect the Dempsey, he finally realized that he has never had a signature move.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2006)

Well, at least his words in the last panels were very promising...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 22, 2006)

Maybe the king of the jungle? Ippo commented that Takamura resembled one before, so it would have some grounding. Although it could just be Takamura as the animal himself or a bear themed one. Naturally the attacks aren't so much about the animal as one of their characteristics, but with Takamura who knows.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 22, 2006)

Personally, I don't think Takamura is capable of being serious...


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats the editor or translator making a joke.


----------



## delirium (Aug 23, 2006)

What happened to the Bear Slaying punch? At any rate.. King... King Cobra maybe? I don't know how that would fit in with his style of boxing though.

But on a more serious note.. When is Ippo going to bum Kumi?! Gettin all stressed out over Miyata like that. Dude needs that Marvin Gaye healing.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 23, 2006)

Maybe now Miyata's left that hole in his heart he'll finally take the pain of rejection in his stride and act on Kumi.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 23, 2006)

Lol @ Shroomsday.

I get the feeling that HnI can only get better from here. I really want to see more of Recardo, I mean he is so awesome.


----------



## Death (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree with that HnI can only get better.  As Ippo and everyone else moves up in the ranks, the fights will get better and the characters will start to evolve more.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 23, 2006)

I just wanna see Kimura and Aoki capture the Japanese titles.

Itagaki vs Miyata  :brainhaemorrhage


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 24, 2006)

I want to know just how good that bishi fucker is. I mean, they're already wondering about how him and ippo would go, and he's had just the rookie king tourney matches at this point, and at the end, he was an untouchable beast. Kind of scary.

I want aokimura to cap the japanese titles too. It was heartbreaking at first, and now it's back to being a comedy sideshow >_<

I also wonder how many rounds it will be until the "unbeatable" infinity dempsey roll will be beaten xD Since, they're not gonna let him just walk through the rest of the manga untouched, and all.


----------



## NinjaKai (Aug 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Maybe now Miyata's left that hole in his heart he'll finally take the pain of rejection in his stride and act on Kumi.


You make it sound like they were a couple. Perhaps therapy would help them both. XD


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> I also wonder how many rounds it will be until the "unbeatable" infinity dempsey roll will be beaten xD Since, they're not gonna let him just walk through the rest of the manga untouched, and all.



But you do know that the Dempsey Roll is evolving? I get the feeling that Ippo will be only able to use the infinite Dempsey at the very end, when he fights Miyata or Ricardo Martinez...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2006)

The new Dempsey Roll still puts too much strain on Ippo's legs. Pretty sure he'll be sealing it away for a long while again.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 24, 2006)

I reckon that'll be the biggest hinderance on the roll for a long time, but just having something in reserve like that will give Ippo more confidence.

We really do need to see Itagaki in a fight again, if it was against a strong character we've seen fight before, that would be a bonus (although with Ippo's fights, they seem to either retire or leave the weight class). But considering how hyped up Hoshi was, the talk about how high Itagaki could go isn't all that surprising.

Plus whether the dempsey is unbeatable or not is still uncertain. Regardless of its new form, if it isn't notably faster then Martinez could just do what he did the first time and jab the crap out of Ippo while he's getting started. I'd assume that it has gone up a notch, otherwise I don't think it would be completely uncounterable.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2006)

> Regardless of its new form, if it isn't notably faster then Martinez could just do what he did the first time and jab the crap out of Ippo while he's getting started.



I think that Ippo will probably still have to rely on using a combo before getting into the dempsey, he needs a solid punch or two (liver -> gazelle) to knock the opponent about and give him time to hit top speed before they can recover to try and counter it.

Once he's into full flow he should be pretty damn hard to stop, its just getting there that might be the problem.

I agree as well that his lower body still isn't strong enough for this to be used regularly but he does now have it as a last minute ditch throw of the dice.

I am really interested in seeing itagaki fight again, its hard to know what sort of rank he will fight though. I mean having absolutely destroyed Hoshi I would think a lot of higher ranked opponents would be quite worried about him.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Plus whether the dempsey is unbeatable or not is still uncertain. Regardless of its new form, if it isn't notably faster then Martinez could just do what he did the first time and jab the crap out of Ippo while he's getting started.


He went through training before the fight with Shimabukuro to increase both the speed and power of the roll. Then he started hitting logs into the Earth to strengthen his side twisting motions. It's still improving...

I don't think Martinez will have a very easy time hitting Ippo during the Dempsey Roll now. >_>


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2006)

NinjaKai said:
			
		

> You make it sound like they were a couple. Perhaps therapy would help them both. XD



Hell yeah they were a couple. See how the usually level headed Miyata kowtowed to Ippo on the riverbank? Agreed on the Dempsey being sealed off again for a while. He needs more fights like the one against Karasawa.


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2006)

Maybe Ippo should begin to wear weights and to try to keep his training in the same pace as before...that would increase his basic speed and power even faster.
Then he should be able to handle the infinite Dempsey more than just once in a day...


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 24, 2006)

It would be a good thing for him to follow Sendou and do weighted training. Ippo probably would try any type of training to get stronger, thats whats so great about the little genius.

I hope one there will be a Itagaki vs. Ippo, it'd be awesome. AWESOME!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Aug 24, 2006)

Well, I know it's strained his lower body when he used it, and like everything, it can be improved in pure power and speed, but I meant form-wise. Do you think they'll let him stroll through the rest of the manga with it's new "complete" "evolved" form, and that's that? I have a hard time believing that to be the case. Too many fights left for him.

Itagaki is a wild card. It kind of scares me how he could fuck up the dynamics I've got laid out in my head xD

Will a mashiba vs. vorg happen in the future? 

And what of sendou? Now we've got itagaki coming into the picture. 
Too. Many. People


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2006)

The world of boxing is supposed to have many strong and skilled people...

Anyway, I reread the latest chapters and after Kamogawa's lecture on Ippo (after beating Jimmy Sisfa), I remembered that the old man wasn't any better in fighting style. In fact, Kamogawa's fighting style in his younger days is practically the same as Ippo's nowadays...
So, in a way, the old man is lecturing himself, isn't he?


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 24, 2006)

I just think seeing Itagaki vs. Anyone would be fun. The way he destroyed Hoshi was amazing. I wanna see Miyata vs Itagaki >=D


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 24, 2006)

It would certainly be a good match to clarify the extent of Itagaki's abilities. Though it's pretty damned unlikely to ever happen.


----------



## delirium (Aug 24, 2006)

Unless, since he can't go after the Japanese title just yet, he goes straight after the OPBF. But, that's kind of unlikely too since, the way it's set up, he'll probably battle it out with Hoshi again for the Japanese title once it's relinquished.




			
				Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> Well, I know it's strained his lower body when he used it, and like everything, it can be improved in pure power and speed, but I meant form-wise. Do you think they'll let him stroll through the rest of the manga with it's new "complete" "evolved" form, and that's that? I have a hard time believing that to be the case. Too many fights left for him.
> 
> Itagaki is a wild card. It kind of scares me how he could fuck up the dynamics I've got laid out in my head xD
> 
> ...



I think Taira got into it about putting in the set up for the Dempsey (liver to Gazelle). He has to get that set up in or else even the infinite would be useless. So it's not exactly undefeatable, just at a certain point. Because if you don't recieve that Gazelle, you can always just push forward and stop the rotation before he gains momentum.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 25, 2006)

The problem with Itagaki going OPBF is that there's the area where Ippo's fighting at the moment (even though it's more a way to raise his ranking in the World). I'm still somewhat hoping Itagaki'll break away and take a shot at the Japanese Title along with Kumi. It'll force out some major development all round (particularly between Ippo and Kumi).

I wonder when we'll see Imai return to the scene. He might actually manage to get a rematch with Itagaki if Itagaki doesn't challenge Ippo.



			
				Del Earium said:
			
		

> I think Taira got into it about putting in the set up for the Dempsey (liver to Gazelle). He has to get that set up in or else even the infinite would be useless. So it's not exactly undefeatable, just at a certain point. Because if you don't recieve that Gazelle, you can always just push forward and stop the rotation before he gains momentum.



Did anyone else notice that the dempsey didn't really require much build up to get started this time? One dodge to the side and then the new version from the next weave. Ippo seems to be able to get the neccessary momentum without much of any build up.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 25, 2006)

Build up? You forgetting when he destroyed that dude in the first round before Takamura's title match with Hawk?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2006)

> Build up? You forgetting when he destroyed that dude in the first round before Takamura's title match with Hawk?



the dempsey was still a surprise then, the guy wasnt the best boxer in the world and didn't see it coming, nor did he know how to stop it like Martinez would.



> Did anyone else notice that the dempsey didn't really require much build up to get started this time?



they were punching from side to side for quite a considerable while in that match and nothing was stopping ippo from accelerating, but that said I guess he did kick it up a notch pretty quickly at the finish


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2006)

Ippo won't relinquish the Japanese Title...or did I misunderstand what Kamogawa said to Ippo after Ippo decided to continue boxing?
Itagaki won't be able to chase after the Japanese Title unless Ippo relinquishes it or Itagaki leaves the Kamogawa Gym...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 25, 2006)

That's correct. The inevitable A-Class tournament and Champion's Carnival will probably decide what'll happen with Itagaki.



			
				Taira said:
			
		

> the dempsey was still a surprise then, the guy wasnt the best boxer in the world and didn't see it coming, nor did he know how to stop it like Martinez would.



Actually the fighter would've countered if he hadn't been clipped on the chin just beforehand (and subsequently stumbled on his punch).


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2006)

If it was just the title, it wouldn't be that much of a problem. Ippo could just face one or two more oppenents on national level and then relinquish the belt and fighting on international level from there on.
But I get the feeling that Itagaki won't be after the title, but after Ippo himself, once he finds himself capable of challenging his senpai. In other words, Itagaki has to leave Kamogawa Gym when he ever wants to fight Ippo...


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 25, 2006)

I do think that Itagaki will eventually leave the gym, I mean Ippo is the perfect target for someone like himself. He's completely ambious and sees in Ippo a great rival. Just like every single other featherweight in the series...


----------



## bangli (Aug 25, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> I do think that Itagaki will eventually leave the gym, I mean Ippo is the perfect target for someone like himself. He's completely ambious and sees in Ippo a great rival. Just like every single other featherweight in the series...




well, ippo and itagaki have a promise that itagaki will take the belt back to kamogawa gym after ippo reluingish his title... so i think they're not going to fight each other..


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 25, 2006)

Still it'd be real awesome if they fought.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 25, 2006)

The perfect setting would be this -

Ippo is probably going to fight two more National Champs...

He beats the last one and relinquishes the title.

This should time up right with the Class A Boxer Tournament Semi-Finals...

Then whoever wins the tournament is the new champ.

I think that the following people will be in the Semi's - Karasawa, Itagaki, Hoshi and Imai.

Probably will be Imai Vs Hoshi and Itagaki Vs Karasawa..

leading to Imai Vs Itagaki II for the title (so in a way we get to see a Miyata - Ippo title fight...but don't again)


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 26, 2006)

That would be perfect.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 26, 2006)

A God among men BlitzRonin, thank you very much!

Right the new chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura's punch was somewhat predictably not as predicted. His example on Aoki was superb though.

Itagaki's KO seemed to further enforce the god mode thing. Even Miyata's not as renowned for cleaning up that fast in an easy fight.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 26, 2006)

Itagaki = beastly.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 26, 2006)

Itagaki is my God. -bows to Lord Itagaki-


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alex Harker seemed like a hard puncher too... I mean Itagaki purposely dodged by a hair and that missed blow made his hair fly.

Yeah this kid is getting good... real good.

Here are the updated records for the trio -


Aoki - 11-6-3, 7 KO's 

Kimura - 14-4-3, 9 KO's 

Itagaki - 9-1, 7 KO's

Aoki started out losing a lot of his matches before he strated to do unorthodox stuff (as we learned from tidbits in the Imae fight) so that's why his record looks so bad.

Kimura....he doesn't look too bad. A journeyman's record for sure, but a semi-respectable one given that he lost to a national champ and tied with another one twice. 

Itagaki = ownage...his debut lost being his only ghost which he has put to bed.


----------



## Segan (Aug 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, he didn't seem to have won faster than Kimura...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 26, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Well, he didn't seem to have won faster than Kimura...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Itagaki = 1 Round KO. 

Kimura = 5 Round KO. 

Aoki = ... 9 Round KO.

Morikawa should just have Aoki retire already, and let Kimura move on up to Lightweight. >_>


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 26, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Well if you remember correctly even Aoki's debut match was a mud match that he managed to win. He's always been the one with the least amount of talent in the ring. Kimura won his first fight pretty easily, but he's pretty talented. 

I don't like how it is progressing though -

Itagaki 1 R

Kimura 5 R

Aoki 9 R

What's next? Takamura 12 R haha?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 26, 2006)

Takamura'll probably uppercut the guy in half. But I guess he could ask Itagaki to use his new powers to reverse time before it happened (because no one enjoys murder in the ring).

It could actually be a decent challenger, since I don't remember the press conference and there's a new move to show off. I don't reckon Takamura'll have any real problems though.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope he doesn't, after all I want to see him go after the WBC Super Middleweight title next..

Some people on the DG Forums think his punch might be a charging uppercut, but who knows.

You can't hit below the belt in boxing, so this punch won't be legal.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 26, 2006)

Could be just an Upper with a larger swing, meaning he'd need to build up into it. WEE I'm exicted!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 27, 2006)

if Takamura's new move is related to the name then maybe it could be him ruuning at you like a cat, but instead just have his body hunched over forward and then lunge upwards with both fist, but combining then so one is a feint and used to block his face, and then hit with a secondary punch after the first.

-Whatever it is hopely he will combine his Takamura Lookaway...  XD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 27, 2006)

Well a supercharged uppercut might be a little similar to the new Dempsey's development. We'll probably be as in the dark as we were last week with our guesses.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 27, 2006)

According to Para, the end of the chapter says that Ippo won't be out next week... : (

So we'll have some time to think this over.


----------



## Vegeta (Aug 27, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:
			
		

> According to Para, the end of the chapter says that Ippo won't be out next week... : (
> 
> So we'll have some time to think this over.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 28, 2006)

Whatever it is, you know it will kick ass. Also, if what Puar suggested at the bottom of the last page of 742 were actually to happen, I think I would die from OD'ing on pure joy.


----------



## Puar (Aug 29, 2006)

743 is available @ here's a link. and, apparently, our server got mega-raped because we host(ed) waaaaaaaay too much Manga and you guys love us that much.  On a somewhat related note, just put up Google Ads as an alternate way for people to help contribute to our Ippo Cause @ *Mirror 04* for all those who complained to me before about not being able to donate because of a lack of CC/PayPal/Funds/Sugar Daddy/Etc... But, yeah, I figure if, like, everyone who reads Ippo went and clicked on all the ads on that page each time they went to DL a chapter, that'd be swank. (;


----------



## Kisame. (Aug 29, 2006)

X2q said:
			
		

> nah he will never have a serious punch.
> 
> I mean he tried to use the lookaway in a title match.
> 
> Whatever he comes up with will be silly.




gj your precog abilities pwns

Question: was itagaki introduced when the author said the three best boxers were 

Takamura, ricardo, and Miyata?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 30, 2006)

I am not sure if Itagaki was around yet for that.

Also, I think that Vorg could have surpassed Miyata between then and now (since Vorg was retired at that point).

Morikawa needs to put together a little omake that has some JBC, OPBF, WBC, WBA and IBF rankings... so we know where all our guys stand in terms of the world and whatnot.

I was hoping something like that would be in Index 02, but it never came out that I know of.


----------



## mortsleam (Aug 30, 2006)

my FAVORITE manga, it should be more known its great i love it.


----------



## Kisame. (Aug 30, 2006)

it pwns all other mangas simple as that gotta fix my stuff up to look  like ronins


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2006)

Coppelia is gone...that's sad


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2006)

"until the 7th"


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> "until the 7th"


But it looks like it's possible that the site will be shut down forever...


----------



## SaiST (Aug 31, 2006)

_* Sai rubs his temple._

The 7th, dude.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 31, 2006)

do not doubt the sai


----------



## Segan (Aug 31, 2006)

Sai said:
			
		

> _* Sai rubs his temple._
> 
> The 7th, dude.



Fine, fine. The 7th then...


----------



## SaiST (Sep 2, 2006)

Takamura is lame. :I


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

I actually had to laugh...Takamura is funny ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 2, 2006)

That was a pleasant surprise. These world contenders aren't all that much it seems.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, he just needed one damn punch to knock him out...

But man, what if that huge ass upper had connect? The teeth probably would have been hammered into the brain...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Moreso that it seemed more of an accident. But was hopefully instinctive, otherwise it's like the guy stepped into Takamura's fist.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 2, 2006)

That fight sucked.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 2, 2006)

...
Takumura really is the king.


----------



## Hiruma (Sep 2, 2006)

Lol at Takamura.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 2, 2006)

now thats done with we can get back to the star of the manga. Miyata <3


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

Since when is Miyata the star of the manga? It was, is and always will be Ippo...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 2, 2006)

okay okay.

Co-stars.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 2, 2006)

That was kind of a waste of a chapter....

I agree on the Miyata thing. Miyata Vs Randy will be Miyata's equivelant of Ippo Vs Sendo II and Ippo Vs Sawamura.

It's gonna be big.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 2, 2006)

please dont lose miyata 

I dont think I can stand him losing again.


----------



## Ikari Shinji (Sep 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did Takamura even get to USE his new move? If not, it's just being saved for a bigger fight......hopefully


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 2, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That actually wouldn't be a bad move.... right straight to stun, then left uppercut to finish. Maybe he'll drop this Beetle non sense and just use that... I mean, I think it was Morikawa making it easier on himself by copying and pasting that pose over and over...

Oh well, hopefully next week Takamura relinquishes the Middle title and announces that he is going to Super Middle.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:
			
		

> That was kind of a waste of a chapter....
> 
> I agree on the Miyata thing. Miyata Vs Randy will be Miyata's equivelant of Ippo Vs Sendo II and Ippo Vs Sawamura.
> 
> It's gonna be big.



I wonder why Miyata does even bother to fight over the featherweight OPBF belt when he's not going to fight Ippo, meaning staying in featherweight would be meaningless...

Well, there must be something about Randy...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 2, 2006)

duh...randy boy jr,,,,

thats teh son of the man that beat his father -_-

its obvious.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 2, 2006)

That's not been confirmed yet....but hints are being dropped like crazy...

Just what is more important to Miyata than his promise to Ippo?

Revenge for his dad....that's pretty much it.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 2, 2006)

> That's not been confirmed yet



Thats supposed to be a theory? Anyone who reads Ippo should see it.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 2, 2006)

Hopefully it is...but there are some holes -

1. Miyata Sr doesn't seem to know that it is him... or at least he is acting like he doesn't know.

2. Miyata Sr didn't tell Kamogawa and Yagi about it. I am sure they would find it a viable excuse..

3. Miyata Sr didn't comment on him when he first saw him in the audience or in the hallway.

It probably is...but it isn't a 100% sure thing. Nothing is in Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Sep 2, 2006)

Wich chapter did Kobashi beat Hayami?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 2, 2006)

Volume 33 Round 290

I am really surprised they didn't put it in the Champion Road OAV...

They could have taken out Sendo Vs Ippo II and saved some room for this.

Seeing as how we all saw Sendo Vs Ippo II already in the series.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 2, 2006)

I really want to download all of the HnI anime, but that'd take time and HDD space on a computer that isn't mine ='[


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 2, 2006)

hajime the fighting game for the gba has me in its grasp.

Miyata is the hardest first level ever <3


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 2, 2006)

X2q said:
			
		

> hajime the fighting game for the gba has me in its grasp.
> 
> Miyata is the hardest first level ever <3



Miyata isn't that hard, it starts getting really tough at Okita. For some reason he was the first wall I hit.

Oh and please, put those Miyata pics in your sig on your own image account (especially the animated gif one) instead of direct linking to them, thanks.


----------



## Puar (Sep 3, 2006)

Man, I love that GBA game.  If it ever got an update with ALL the characters in it, that'd give me a reason to get a DS (or at least that's what I'd assume it'd come out on).  If you take a Jolt from Miyata when he's the last character you have to fight in the GBA game, you're pretty much screwed. (;

Nice colored sig of Miyata X2q!  The colors are wrong, but it's very well done.  Did you do that yourself?

Oh and regarding re-watching/downloading the Anime, isn't it all on YouTube by now?


----------



## Segan (Sep 3, 2006)

But now even Ippo can use Jolt. Even if Miyata is going to fight him one day, he won't be the only one who can pull off full-body-weight punches...


----------



## SaiST (Sep 3, 2006)

Miyata uses the Jolt as a right-cross counter. Ippo has always used full-body-weight punches, pre-Dempsey Seal. As Kamogawa said during the fight with Scratch J, punching in that manner is closer to his true fighting style.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 3, 2006)

> But now even Ippo can use Jolt. Even if Miyata is going to fight him one day, he won't be the only one who can pull off full-body-weight punches...



Theres a difference. Miyata is going full force into someone elses momentum.
Does alot more damage.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 3, 2006)

X2q said:
			
		

> Theres a difference. Miyata is going full force into someone elses momentum.
> Does alot more damage.


And Ippo has a lot more punching power to begin with, so it kinda evens out.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 3, 2006)

Conversely though the Jolt wouldn't work against Miyata unless the user was as high a level in counters as he is. Imagine the damage if someone Jolt countered a Jolt counter.


----------



## Segan (Sep 3, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Conversely though the Jolt wouldn't work against Miyata unless the user was as high a level in counters as he is. Imagine the damage if someone Jolt countered a Jolt counter.



That's what I was speaking about. Ippo isn't as fast and agile as Miyata, but his speed is still acceptable, and he has got good insight in fighting against outboxers. Theoretically Ippo could counter the Jolt counter with his own Jolt.

But Ippo probably could only use Jolt against opponents with speed similar to his...


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 3, 2006)

Damn, this guy ashamed all the blacks in the world


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 3, 2006)

BRYAN HAWK got plotcked-out.

He won that fight. Several times <.<


----------



## jkingler (Sep 3, 2006)

All the assholes in all the manga ever couldn't do that to black people in Ippo. Jason Ozuma is the nicest person ever. He could be averaged with Satan, if he were black, and black folks would still be pretty nice, overall.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

i finally caught up! what a great manga! thanks to all you hni pimpers out there

744. lamest. fight. ever.

funny but lame


----------



## Mori` (Sep 3, 2006)

congrats molekage ^___^

glad you enjoyed it as well XD spread the word!


----------



## Molekage (Sep 3, 2006)

yeah, i'm going to make an ippo theme next methinks 

i recommended it in the OP section a couple times. PEOPLE NEED TO KNOW ABOUT IPPO


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 3, 2006)

wtf is ippo?  The manga is Called  Miyata's Pwnage.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 3, 2006)

The manga is actually called Saved By The Bell (but the pilot was called Good Morning, Mr. Kamogawa ).


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 4, 2006)

I hope Randy will wtfpwn Miyata in the beginning. Because, yeah it's cool to see a fight where he counters like he could predict his opponent's attack, but it's cooler to see a berserk Miyata hitting the shit out of someone, until his fists break


----------



## Segan (Sep 4, 2006)

I was kind of sad after I realized that Miyata's anger just led to dropping the match with Ippo...

I mean, I really wonder how well he will be able to handle with outboxers at the level of Miyata or Itagaki. But it doesn't seem that there's such a boxer type in the OPBF region...


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 4, 2006)

You guys think we could populate a Hajime no Ippo sub-forum here in the Library Level 2?


----------



## Segan (Sep 4, 2006)

That would be great! But please without a battledome...


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 4, 2006)

Lol, the section most likely would be filled with that kind of thing though. And it will sit just under the Comics one here in this section.


----------



## Segan (Sep 4, 2006)

Ronin said:
			
		

> Lol, the section most likely would be filled with that kind of thing though. And it will sit just under the Comics one here in this section.


Well, that's probably right...

Anyway, do we have a list who fought who through the manga?


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 4, 2006)

I don't know if we could populate or not, but I'd probably hang around and post, which is more than I can say for any of the other manga sections on this forum.

It'd probably be prone to a little extra interest from outsiders in its own section, which would be nice.

And it couldn't possibly get less love than the poor comic section does =/



That fight was exactly what I expected from Takamura 

Was he doing a reverse Bryan Hawk dodge style there for a second? When he was using the successive left upper and the opponent went to hit him and he leaned back to avoid, but he was angled so that he was actually leaning toward the opponent. Then we saw him rotate his waste and swing up to connect with the right straight from above, which is also very reminiscent of a reverse-Bryan Hawk, if I recall.

If it was intentional, he could be evolving a fucking wicked style. Or he could just be being an ass, like he tends to do xD


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 5, 2006)

It just shows that he is beyond special moves, as all of his punches are special moves.

He's the perfect boxer.


----------



## Segan (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe, but I really would like to see Takamura lose just once...sometimes his attitude just pisses me off.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 5, 2006)

Takamura can't lose until the time is right. It will temporarily crush the gym, and at this stage, Takamura losing on the world stage would seriously mess with Ippo's head. He isn't sure he is good enough for the world, so if Taka loses, it would seriously dishearten him and, as I've said, seriously lower the gym's morale. ;_;


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 5, 2006)

Maybe thats a good thing.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 5, 2006)

BRYAN HAWK SHOULD HAVE WONNNNNNNH

He doesnt have to lose in a pro match. It can be a loss against Itagaki or Aoki.

Just something so that he finally loses.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 5, 2006)

Too Ippo would be more appropriate than to Aoki and Itagaki.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> Maybe, but I really would like to see Takamura lose just once...sometimes his attitude just pisses me off.


i agree. i kinda wanted eagle to beat him, because eagle was such a good guy


----------



## jkingler (Sep 5, 2006)

Hah, I know that Taka losing will be a huge moment. So I want Morikawa to use it at the best possible time, to maximize the impact and make the most of it. If he thinks that time is now, then so be it. I just don't want something that important to the current and future story to be wasted.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 5, 2006)

> agree. i kinda wanted eagle to beat him, because eagle was such a good guy


 
he reminded me of ippo with his love for a fair fight.

Dam Takamura, aiming for someones weakspot.


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

perhaps if he loses the same day ippo takes the worlds? that would be interesting... but i guess somewhat predictable


----------



## Segan (Sep 5, 2006)

I wonder how the ranking system in boxing works? I can't really believe that Ippo would get ranked first in the world (WBC of course) by defeating the national champs of OPBF...


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

its probably a panel of analysts or something like that, coupled with match records.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2006)

thank you ^_________^

Quite funny that all the suspense and worry i felt after 743 wondering if Takamura might be in for some kind of serious upset now feels so unneccesary XD


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 5, 2006)

Ricky....mouse?


-_- that explains the messed up fro -_-

sigh


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 5, 2006)

Molekage said:
			
		

> i agree. i kinda wanted eagle to beat him, because eagle was such a good guy


Thing is... He didn't have to be so "kind". I mean, yes it's cool to be fair play, but like Takamura said, a boxer is on a ring to win, not to have a fair fight where you don't take advantage of the injuries of your opponent.  Eagle was acting like a pussy during this fight, and he realized this when he began to fight like Takamura. When Takamura was giving his maximum to win, Eagle was giving his maximum "just" to have a good fight. That's _not_ the boxer's way (Naruto FTW XD)


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 5, 2006)

No the boxer way is not to do anything to win.

-_-

Look at sawamura and mashiba. They definitely dont represent the boxers way.

Ippo and Volg ftw


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 5, 2006)

I liked takamura's take on the eagle fight actually. He had a right to be pissed that eagle thought he could win against him without taking every legal advantage available to him. Fuck that, takamura's way too volatile to stand still while someone insults his pride by taking it easy on him.

Mashiba vs. Sawamura isn't a good example because they weren't using acceptable and legal tactics.

Not that I'm all against the ippo view on wanting to see who the better boxer is, but takamura's right, if you have a chance at all to put someone like him down, you had better well fucking do so, else he'll bury you. He proved as much.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 5, 2006)

Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> I liked takamura's take on the eagle fight actually. He had a right to be pissed that eagle thought he could win against him without taking every legal advantage available to him. Fuck that, takamura's way too volatile to stand still while someone insults his pride by taking it easy on him.
> 
> Mashiba vs. Sawamura isn't a good example because they weren't using acceptable and legal tactics.
> 
> Not that I'm all against the ippo view on wanting to see who the better boxer is, but takamura's right, if you have a chance at all to put someone like him down, you had better well fucking do so, else he'll bury you. He proved as much.



For the win.


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 5, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> No the boxer way is not to do anything to win.
> 
> -_-
> 
> ...


I said "giving his maximum" not "heabutting his opponent to win" 
Eagle was not "in" the match, fighting without taking advantage of Takamura's blind spot, was not fair,  was stupid :/.
They're not samurai, they're boxer, so if they succeed, I don't see why they shouldn't take advantage of that


----------



## jkingler (Sep 5, 2006)

> For the win.


Indeed. When brevity is needed, I sum ItO up. When a fuller explanation is called for, I leave it to his manic and awesome posting habits to take care of that need. It's a beautiful system, really, since we usually agree and there aren't as many posts this way (aside from this case...and a lot of others).


----------



## Molekage (Sep 5, 2006)

n00b question! 

when does ippo generally come out?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 5, 2006)

The RAW comes out normally between Friday Night @ Midnight and Saturday morning around Noon...

So yeah in those 12 hours usually.

Shonen Magazine doesn't actually hit the newstands in Japan until the following Wednesday, so we get it early because of subscriptions and whatnot.


----------



## Puar (Sep 6, 2006)

And on the Scanslation side, Onimaru and I usually get it LAAAAATE Saturday Night/Early Sunday Morning and, since we both work on Sundays, we usually wrap that bad boy up LAAAAATE Sunday Night/Early Monday Morning...  I think.



			
				Judge∙I┼☼ said:
			
		

> I liked takamura's take on the eagle fight actually. He had a right to be pissed that eagle thought he could win against him without taking every legal advantage available to him. Fuck that, takamura's way too volatile to stand still while someone insults his pride by taking it easy on him.



And contradictingly enough, when Take fights against Ippo, Takamura praises the Old Man for being a Real Mana nd not going for the cut that opens above Ippo's eye, if I recall correctly.  Screwing Takamura and his Double Standards. (;


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 6, 2006)

True to an extent, but Date was going to do a sneaky foul move to open the cut, whereas Takamura was talking about Eagle avoiding punching him in the face (let alone his eye). It's not as if Date then went all for body blows.

But Takamura in the ring and outside the ring can be very different much like any boxers it seems =D

I hope that's the last World Title Defense that we see ever as such a joke. It sort of cheapens the title when he KO's with a punch he didn't even mean to throw (even if the opponent walked into it as a counter).


----------



## Segan (Sep 6, 2006)

Hell, it's not like it's impossible for Morikawa to screw up the character's view just a little bit....

Such contradictions happen a lot in long-running series...


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 6, 2006)

> And contradictingly enough, when Take fights against Ippo, Takamura praises the Old Man for being a Real Mana nd not going for the cut that opens above Ippo's eye, if I recall correctly. Screwing Takamura and his Double Standards. (;


That'd make sense if Ippo was the same sort of animal as Takamura. You put a wild beast down as soon as you see an opening, and eagle should have realized that, which was why takamura got pissed in the first place. Ippo's not a crazed monster though, he's just a willful lad with great training. Winning by a blood call against Ippo means you're smart, and it also means that you weren't willing to fight him. Choosing not to go for it against Takamura means you severely underestimate the danger you're in just by standing in the ring with him.

Takamura will rip your heart out if you give him a chance, Ippo's like as not just going to win by standing there longer than you can.


----------



## Segan (Sep 6, 2006)

Is there a video or a clip online that shows a Dempsey Roll in motion? Since Ippo's Dempsey Roll does really exist, I would like to know what it looks like...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 6, 2006)

> Is there a video or a clip online that shows a Dempsey Roll in motion? Since Ippo's Dempsey Roll does really exist, I would like to know what it looks like...


Link removed the first one is at about 41 secs


----------



## Segan (Sep 6, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> the first one is at about 41 secs



Not really impressive...but man, Dempsey just beat the crap out of his opponent...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 6, 2006)

of course its not going to look impressive compared to anime.


----------



## Segan (Sep 6, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> of course its not going to look impressive compared to anime.



Well, I just expected that he would move in a more visible eight-figure pattern...

Anyway, the outcome of it is really impressive.


----------



## mortsleam (Sep 6, 2006)

best manga by far


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 6, 2006)

^ What  I have been saying. 


IT needs more advertisement. Because I heard it about it long ago and Probaly still wouldnt have read it except for my boredom and a server with all the chapters.


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 7, 2006)

He beat his arse...


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2006)

strange, there are so many threads upped or created, that this one fell to the second site...

Coppelia is still off the net...


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 8, 2006)

that means october 7th muahha


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 9, 2006)

Why is that funny exactly?


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 9, 2006)

because it was really sept 7


----------



## jkingler (Sep 10, 2006)

I am going to start ULing the Hajime no Ippo anime, since not everyone can use bittorrent and limewire, etc (colleges are being asses lately). Anyone want to help? ^^


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 10, 2006)

every episode is on youtube 

but if you want to upload them feel free.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 10, 2006)

I want to and I will. 

Youtube = shit video quality. And the subs that Infusion are superb quality video. So I must.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, who are you willing to off for me, Mori?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2006)

my usual rate is

regular members for 3 episodes
advisors for 5 episodes
mods for 10 episodes
s-mods for 20 episodes
admins for 40 episodes

so it depends what you can afford >.>


----------



## jkingler (Sep 11, 2006)

Well, when I am done, I will be one episode short of being able to afford one of each.  SO...I guess we'll see when the time comes.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2006)

hehe

/me has himself a training montage to make sure he's ready


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 12, 2006)

Fuck that, the OVA's counts as at least two jingles, you can cover the whole lot of 'em.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 12, 2006)

Yeah, but that would require ULing the OAVs. No thank you. XD


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2006)

DOOOOOOO ITTTTT

>.>

<.<

^_____^


----------



## Oskar von Reuental (Sep 12, 2006)

`moridin said:
			
		

> my usual rate is
> 
> regular members for 3 episodes
> advisors for 5 episodes
> ...



Is this true?! 

Anyone?


*Spoiler*: _*whispers*_ 



`moridin

A Jaime will not unsay that name.


goddammit, I haven't DLed anything yet. >.<


----------



## Puar (Sep 12, 2006)

All I know is Ignition-One needs to hurry up with that 745 Scanslation...  Slackers.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2006)

/me frowns at puar teasing T__T

lol jaime XD


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2006)

jkingler said:
			
		

> Yeah, but that would require ULing the OAVs. No thank you. XD



That's just selfish.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Sep 12, 2006)

> `moridin
> 
> A Jaime will not unsay that name.



A weasel got a good 50 points in my tally book for that move.



I'll probably end up ul'ing the ova's in a couple of days to add them to your pp, so count them anyways.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 12, 2006)

you shall be glorified to the god of many faces if you do ^^


----------



## delirium (Sep 12, 2006)

Allsome. Reps for you my friend.

EDIT: No Kumi... . Dude needs to get laid, for real. When do we get to that?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 12, 2006)

I think that we might get to see some of that play out since


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Nekota is coming to Tokyo...and if he sees Kumi hanging around Itagaki and Ippo training...there are sure to be some comparisons made to his youth with Kamogawa and Yuki..

I can see Nekota coaching Itagaki into trying to get Kumi, with Kamogawa giving Ippo his own advice in a off hand kind of way.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 12, 2006)

so the raw is just getting out?

Wow we need some better raw people.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah I'm not sure what is up with this weeks release. Maybe the person who usually scanned it was on vacation or something.

It took forever...but at least now we got a really good HQ one...

Also, if things are back to normal, we'll have the RAW for 746 this Saturday...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:
			
		

> I think that we might get to see some of that play out since
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the raw BR.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I doubt Nekota would be that much of a dick to Ippo as to push forward a rival for Kumi. I'm sure Itagaki could manage that himself if he decided to, he's not bad with women. But there are quite a few themes of history repeating itself (albeilt with different conclusions).

It would be interesting if Nekota came down to give Itagaki some training, but I'm not sure Shinoda would be too happy about it. Have to see what the translation reveals.


----------



## delirium (Sep 13, 2006)

Shroomsday said:
			
		

> Thanks for the raw BR.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing is, Kumi seems to be oblivious to Itagaki's feelings and only has Ippo on the mind like Ippo had Miyata on the mind. But then again, he if tried to make a pass, she might just give up on Ippo for having waited so long and choose Itagaki instead. There was also that feeling I got that they wouldn't end up together where she told Ippo that she'd never like boxing.

Shinoda holds his own though. I'm glad he stayed.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 13, 2006)

I've always had the inkling that Itagaki would force the relationship along with Kumi and Ippo, along with his prospective shot at the Ippo in the boxing world (I know it's a case of history repeating itself, but as I said earlier that's not unusual in the series).


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just don't believe that Nekota would try and help Itagaki get Ippo's girl.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 13, 2006)

Yeah he isn't coming to Tokyo... he just sent those flowers.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 14, 2006)

hmm, interesting with the suspense being left over aoki and kimura's ranks this chapter. With them wondering why they'd not gone up and then finding out they'll be shown next month. 

Possible chance of them having jumped a chunk there?


----------



## jkingler (Sep 14, 2006)

1-15 of the Ippo anime are currently ULed. And 49-76 are ULed, too. We're just closing the gap.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 15, 2006)

True but talk about a short chapter. Ten pages including two 'non pages' of Miyata.

I'm a bit surprised he's fighting some nobody first.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 15, 2006)

Ah, I knew someone was going to complain about the length... I just didn't expect it to be you.

You disappoint me ; )


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 15, 2006)

Ah you think it's rubbish too really. At least we saw an imaginary pissed off Ippo in the other corner to Miyata. I've got an odd sense that this fight might not go smoothly (I know that happened last time but it's just the vibe). It'll probably be another single chapter fight though.

Oh and thanks for the raw of course :)


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 15, 2006)

Morikawa must be taking a vacation. Since this one is short and the next issue of Shonen Mag after this won't have an Ippo chapter in it.

The next issue is 43, but it says at the end of this (which is in 42) is to be continued in #44..


----------



## tictactoc (Sep 15, 2006)

Hum, why he couldn't criticize the lenght ? I mean, it's 10 pages long, that's pretty weak :/


----------



## Mori` (Sep 16, 2006)

we've had short chapters before, feels a little rushed but nevermind

any ippo is good ^__^

wasn't expecting to reach a miyata fight so quickly, and wasn't expecting it not to be RBJ. I do see this match going pretty smoothly for him, his last wasn't smooth and I don't expect RBJ to be either.

I'm more interested in the chance of RBJ showing up at this fight and any exchanges he and miyata could have afterwards than I am in the actual fight itself.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 17, 2006)

Just saw Puar post this coloured image from the manga on DG:



Out of context it almost looks like someone reminiscing about all their best handjobs. There really needs to be a boxing glove or something in there.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2006)

thou should not taketh things out of context sir shroomsington T__T


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 18, 2006)

Morikawa also did a page in honor of Koichi's Annivesary, even though Shonen Jump and Shonen Magazine are rivals.



Ippo: I can't beat him, he has too much stamina!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 18, 2006)

awesome blitz, thanks for the heads up on that one ^___^


----------



## jkingler (Sep 19, 2006)

ANIME ULs = COMPLETED  

*points to thread*


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 19, 2006)

points to what thread.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 19, 2006)

The one in my sig. That says Get Ippo.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 20, 2006)

oh i thought that was the manga.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 20, 2006)

It was.  Now it's the anime AND the manga.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 21, 2006)

thank you for the scans puar!!


----------



## Segan (Sep 26, 2006)

I wonder what destiny Miyata was thinking about right before the bell rang...


----------



## Mori` (Sep 26, 2006)

I'd assume its Miyata having cottoned on to who ranboy boy jr is and their connection, like most of the readers have. He see's it as his destiny to fight him and to presumably correct/pay back what he believes shouldn;t have happened in the past.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 26, 2006)

The funny thing is that, most of us are assuming that is who Randy Boy Jr. is... but the guy who would notice first, Miyata Sr. didn't make the connection at all when he saw Randy Boy Jr. in the hallway.

Still, even if he isn't the son of the guy who KTFO of Miyata Sr, he has some connection to the Kamogawa Crew. As both Yagi and Kamogawa comment on his name... but then again they don't recognize him either.

Miyata seems to be the only one that recognizes him... his eyes more than anything I believe.


----------



## ZE (Sep 27, 2006)

I always thought that the guy who KTFO Miyata Sr was Ippo´s father. 

And other thing I don’t get is why are people saying Itagaki likes kumi, as far as I seen he doesn’t love her nor does he want to take her away from Ippo. There was just one time where his face went red when he was with her.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 27, 2006)

The god of thunder eh....I like that title.


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2006)

Another topic:

I always wondered how much difference in power there is between Ippo and Ricardo Martinez, if any. There's no doubt that the mexican is much more skilled, but he shouldn't be much stronger.
As far as I know, besides the world champ, Sendou Takeshi and Makunoichi Ippo are the most powerful fighters in the featherweights, followed closely by Imai.

Back then, when Eiji fought Ricardo the second time, Ricardo was thinking that Eiji must've come across another fighter whose punches were at least as powerful as his.

What do you think? Does Ippo already surpass the world champ by strength? If yes, then the same would go for Sendou, since they are practically equally strong.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 29, 2006)

Yes Ricardo is WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY stronger than Ippo

Pound for Pound Ippo is like 8th or 9th in the world skill wise and ricardo is second  only to Takamura.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 29, 2006)

He meant (brute, physical) strength. Not skill, fighting ability, harcore-ness, etc.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 29, 2006)

oh

erm <.<  Then yeah ippo should be close in power. But so should sendo and that ol fisherman


----------



## Segan (Sep 29, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> oh
> 
> erm <.<  Then yeah ippo should be close in power. But so should sendo and that ol fisherman



I believe, it's more than just close. Morikawa has hinted that with Ricardo thinking that Eiji has fought another guy with punches at least as strong as Ricardo's, and there's no doubt that Ippo was meant.


----------



## ZE (Sep 29, 2006)

Ricardo is skinny, I don’t think is strength comes from how strong are his punches, is main strength is the fact that he is perfect in everything, he is like eagle (The one who fought Takamura), good with counters (What started to make the difference between him and Date was one counter to Date´s body) and good trapping your enemies in the ropes. 

To win against Ricardo, Ippo has to have much more strength in his punches when they fight, so I think right now Ippo is already stronger than Ricardo and will be much stronger with time.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 30, 2006)

IMO Sendo is stronger than everyone in the Featherweight class at the moment....

Jimmy was a bit stronger than Sendo I think, but he's retired now.

I'd say it goes 

1. Sendo
2. Ippo & Ricardo

(It's tough to tell if one is stronger than the other, as Ricardo could have improved like Ippo has, etc.. What matters is.... that Ippo couldn't even touch him last time, so he has to work on that)

Basically it's the rule of specialization. Sendo is all about strength and his ability to shift his weight back and forth, etc.. It's a different style than Ippo uses, since Ippo is a better well rounded fighter than Sendo.

Dont' forget...Sendo's only two losses were to Ippo...and his only non-KO win was against Vorg... So he's pushed the main character further than anyone else has + he gave one of the most talented boxers in the manga a real run for his money (Vorg).

For this reason, I think that if/when Sendo fights Ricardo, he'll be the first person to knock Martinez down... but then he'll ultimately get beat because Ricardo is more well rounded than Sendo.

Also, keep in mind that Sendo should probably be fighting at Junior Light or Light given his size... so his punches are coming from a few classes up...

Ricardo is tall as well.. but as others have mentioned he has thin muscle, where Sendo and Ippo are more muscular (but not ogreish).


----------



## Vegeta (Sep 30, 2006)

I saw you posting BlitzRonin and though we had a new RAW. =[

But you raise a good point. I'd love to see Ricardo vs. Sendo, but I would have also liked to have seen Sendo fight Date. Might have been the same result you predict for Ricardo vs. Sendo.


----------



## ZE (Sep 30, 2006)

Its simple to see which one has more pure strength. When Ippo fought Date his punches were stronger than Date?s, that was the only reason Ippo didn?t lost in the earliest rounds, while Dante was superior in many aspects Ippo had more strength in his punches. So Ippo>Dante in strength. 

In the Ricardo Vs Dante fight there was no difference in strength between both contenders, Date?s punches were as strong as Ricardo punches. Date=Ricardo in strength. 

And about the fact that Sendo might fight for the world championship belt, I think we shouldn?t forget Vorg and his popularity, he might fight Ricardo first, or maybe Sendo will have to fight Vorg again to decide who will face Ricardo in the future, a rematch and the perfect chance for Vorg to revenge his defeat by decision in their previous fight. 

And now that Vorg is fighting with the style he is better at (he had to change his style to get more KO?s in Japan) he might be much harder to beat, he even has that old man as a coach.
Vorg>Sendo any day of the week.


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for the raw.

And Vorg is now Jr. Lightweight, so he's never gonna fight anyone in featherweight anymore.

I think Sendo is actually stronger at his natural weight, but he can't tap into his fullest because featherweight isn't his best weight class, so in this sense Sendo in featherweight at the best is just as strong as Ippo, but in no way stronger.
And I doubt that Sendo right now would be even able to touch Ricardo, since his style is easy to counter. He could only knock out the Mexican Ramirez because that fool was rushing it. But Ricardo never rushes his fight...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 30, 2006)

Sendo would be able to get to him.... he would go at him like he has nothing to lose and go for the big punches and eventually he would land one.

Remember what Dankichi and Kamogawa said, when Nekota fought against Anderson? Wildness is the best way to beat a well oiled machine, and in the World Featherweight Division, I doubt anyone is wilder than the Naniwa Tiger. 

Since he's so strong, he is probably better suited for taking Ricardo's punches than anyone. I can see him going down to Ricardo for sure, but he's gonna go down fighting and take a piece of Ricardo with him.


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 30, 2006)

damn that was an ass kicking his brain stem snapped


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2006)

Well, Sendo sure is tough and could probably take a lot of hits from Ricardo. It's just that I can't imagine him beat up the world champ, who's said to have nearly perfected his offensive and defensive abilities?

Sendo's guard is worse off than Ippo after all. But Sendo will probably develop a particular style for fighting Ricardo after having matches with few mexican world rankers...


Edit: A propos brain, I didn't understand, what it was about in the new chapter...


----------



## Half Empty (Sep 30, 2006)

yes the new chap 

hi i am a bit new to ippo but i have been reading up


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2006)

Sum Gai said:
			
		

> yes the new chap
> 
> hi i am a bit new to ippo but i have been reading up


Then you do know what was particularly going on? It seems that Miyata used a style that was know to cut off the brain stem of his opponent at a counter or something like that?


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2006)

dear god miyata

O_____________________________________________________O

RBJ vs Miyata...is quite mouth watering now =p


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

too bad hajime no ippo is going to be cancelled now


----------



## mab (Sep 30, 2006)

miyata
what hnj will be cancel (the manga u mean) if so why


----------



## Codde (Sep 30, 2006)

Miyata said:
			
		

> too bad hajime no ippo is going to be cancelled now


What do you mean by that?

It was nice for Miyata to display his skills, he's hardly rusty even after not fighting for quite a bit. Had his opponent been Ippo, it wouldn't be much different.


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

morikawa died in a tree related incident. Oh the irony.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 30, 2006)

^TitsProof or GTFO.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2006)

anyone else think miyata's hair looks a bit longer now?


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

*



			^Tits[/]Proof or GTFO.


Click to expand...

*
*徳田毅代表談話】重い税制が高齢者の肩に*(2006/9/28)

　平成16年度の税制改正で、65歳以上の老年者控除の48万円が全廃。その上、所得１０００万以下の公的年金控除額が１４０万円から１２０万円に縮小されました。計68万円の控除引き下げとなり、平成17年の年金所得が２０５万３０００円以上の年金受給者には、最高で５万６０００円の増税となりました。

　たとえば八王子在住の77歳の男性の場合、去年４０００円だった住民税が10倍の４万１７００円になったのです。このような増税に対して、各自治体には「間違いでは!?」、「これでは生活できない」、「とても払えない」と相談や問い合わせが相次いでいます。さらに、国民健康保険料や介護保険料も連動して値上げされます。

　今、国と地方自治体の長期債務残高は７月末時点で１０７６兆円、国民１人当たり８６１万円の負担に相当します。加えて、急激な老人医療費の伸び、止まらない少子化や団塊世代の退職があります。

　社会保障制度の維持のためには、高齢者の負担を増やすしかないという理屈もわからないではありません。しかし、戦後の焼け野原から、今の豊かな国を築き上げてきたお年寄りが、ゆとりある生活を送れないことに大きな矛盾を感じます。


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2006)

come on miyata, at least grab an obituary or something to try and fool people with


----------



## Kisame. (Sep 30, 2006)

lol they wouldnt know the difference anyway.


----------



## jkingler (Sep 30, 2006)

Your story was bogus. Also:


^Wrong George Morikawa.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Sep 30, 2006)

I don't think that Miyata broke off the guy's brain from his stem, cause that woud outright kill him... but I do think he shook it all to hell with that counter at the end.


----------



## ZE (Sep 30, 2006)

I need another Takamura fight, I can’t believe the manga will focus on Miyata now.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 3, 2006)

Thank you Puar and IO. Seems Miyata is still pretty good.


----------



## Kisame. (Oct 3, 2006)

too bad the anime stopped. All Miyatas best moments happen right after -_-;

ryuuhei vs Ippo would have been nice as well.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 3, 2006)

More like Sawamura vs. Mashiba...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 3, 2006)

yeah, I'd have to concur that seeing that fight animated would have been monstrously cool.

thanks puar for the scan


----------



## hoekage (Oct 3, 2006)

The link doesn't work.
Can someone post a mirror? I need my HNI-fix


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 3, 2006)

Kisaru Always ready for download.


----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2006)

@Ronin: Which manga is the pic in your sig from?

Don't you think that Morikawa showed a new form of drawing running speed? When I saw that I just thought Miyata got a hell of a lot faster, but that't not likely...considering his long break due to his broken fists...


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 4, 2006)

Tough. You can download it at #lurk


----------



## SaiST (Oct 5, 2006)

Segan said:
			
		

> Don't you think that Morikawa showed a new form of drawing running speed? When I saw that I just thought Miyata got a hell of a lot faster, but that't not likely...considering his long break due to his broken fists...


Broken fists wouldn't stop you from running/leg development exercises.

That said, it's probably just artistic choice. No difference in speed was mentioned.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 5, 2006)

Miyata never really used his legs in matches we saw except a little bit during his OPBF Title match, and all the matches after that. 

In the East Japan Rookie King Tourney and his match with Jimmy he did his infighting thing and didn't really use his legs to get behind people and such.

Morikawa is just doing this to show that Miyata is still the best outboxer in the manga, and is just as fast as Itagaki.

IMO there speed is =, but Miyata's technique > Itagaki, however Itagaki's twist body > Miyata.. so I would like to see them at least spar sometime.


----------



## delirium (Oct 5, 2006)

I always thought Itagaki was faster than Miyata but Miyata's technique (+ fight experience etc.) is what still put him over. I mean, dude had time to tap his opponents glove and still run around him. Itagaki is one fast cat. Agreed, it would still be nice to see them in a match though. At least a spar.

I hope the fall through with the Miyata vs. Ippo fight means they never fight again. They keep dangling it in front of us but frankly, I could care less if they fought again. As far as I'm concerned, Ippo caught him on the chin, we know who's better. But if they're going to fight, let them fight. If not, let Ippo take on the world because I really wanna see him get Ricardo back for making look like an ass. He had his trunks on and everything during that spar. Had the Depsey nuetralized and was knocked down what, 6 times? He needs to knock that fool out.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 5, 2006)

Ricardo is a real monster. I don't know if Ippo is even up to that kind of thing.


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2006)

Ippo can turn into a monster, too...but since he's fighting OPBF rankers for a while, Ricardo will probably face another monster before Ippo: Sendou 


We've got a lot of power punchers in the featherweight now: Ippo, Sendou, Imai, Hoshi and Ricardo (Jimmy has retired, so he's out here). Right now I'm wondering what would happen, if Imai and Hoshi were to fight each other...could turn into a death match.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



looks like we are going to be seeing one more big thing from this fight then.

Donnie managing to stay up and mount an attack was surprising, I thought he'd be down and it'd be over. Doesn't look like its going to make much difference though. Need a trans for the last few pages.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think that the Cross Counter's effects are starting to hit Donnie.... maybe he'll fall over on the next page.. You know like a delayed reaction?


----------



## Mori` (Oct 6, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I guess thats also a possibility, I'd been hoping for something more interesting than that. Something new from Miyata


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I just think its going to be another counter.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Have to wonder, why that Philippine wasn't knocked down after that right counter. Unless Miyata did not put his full body weight behind it, Donnie should have fallen by now.
Must've got a rusty blade after that long downtime...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



according to parapara on the dg forums its speculated he held back, i'd guess we'll know with a full trans


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 12, 2006)

So many spoilers... anyway, thx for the scans Blitz/Puar, 747 was awesome. I especially liked when Itagaki mentioned that now no fist would be able to knock Ippo down. Talk about foreshadowing! That statement was truly badass and Ippo is trully fearless. Actually, those lines, make me think that Ricardo is going to get taken out by Sendo or something. Sendo will return! Just watch! Seriously, the world's best left felt as if it was getting indirectly challenged with this dialogue. (And what's that left gonna do? It gonna do nothing> it's gonna die!) Honestly, it sounded like Itagaki was being omnious and foreshadowing a supposed perfect weapon being rendered useless. (Only perfect weapon is Aoki Gumi afterall...) Then again, given that he's fucking El Diablo Martinez, I'm quite sure I'm just talking out of my ass and being a Sendo fanboy. 

-Ps: Has anyone else pretty much given up on Miyata and Ippo ever fighting? I have. Miyata should just move up and take on Vorg...


----------



## Puar (Oct 12, 2006)

Man, where's that IO Scanslation yet?  Just to keep you folks in the loop, Onimaru thought this was a cop-out chapter and so rather than having all you schmucks feel gipped by Morikawa stopping Miyata's new Counter in media res, he'd just wait out and we'd do a double-up after the next chapter hits for some Instant Gratification Goodness...  Peace.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 13, 2006)

Puar said:
			
		

> Man, where's that IO Scanslation yet?  Just to keep you folks in the loop, Onimaru thought this was a cop-out chapter and so rather than having all you schmucks feel gipped by Morikawa stopping Miyata's new Counter in media res, he'd just wait out and we'd do a double-up after the next chapter hits for some Instant Gratification Goodness...  Peace.



We'll live through it somehow...


----------



## Segan (Oct 14, 2006)

I noticed something interesting. In round 110 there's a poster that announces a non-title match between Takamura and a Thai boxer named Ponchai Chuwatana. And this is the same name of the boxer Ippo fought against in his comeback fight after his loss to Date.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 14, 2006)

That was a typical SnoopyCool name mistake. Back then they didn't have the video games for the official spellings of them.

The middleweight is actually Bonchai Chuwatana. He's in Victorious Road and All-Stars.

I am expecting the RAW any minute...but something just doesn't feel right here... I hope we don't have to wait till Wednesday like we sometimes do.


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 15, 2006)

Danke, BlitzRonin.

-devours-


*Spoiler*: __ 



Whoever predicted that delayed reaction was spot on. That dude looked loco


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2006)

Ronin said:


> Danke, BlitzRonin.
> 
> -devours-
> 
> ...



You speak german?


----------



## Vegeta (Oct 15, 2006)

No, but I went to the Oktoberfest in Munich!


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2006)

Are the previous raws ever going to be translated? Anyway, thanks for the raw.
edit:

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was surprising, that Sakaguchi was going to meet Ippo...gotta wonder what he's planning to do.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2006)

oh oh oh interesting chapter!!! 

lots of things discussed there ^_^


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 21, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wonder who Sakaguchi is there to talk too...

Itagaki or Ippo?

He might want Itagaki to be a sparring partner for RBJr... or he might want RBJr to have a fight with Ippo before he fights Miyata....

Who knows what this old bastard is planning.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



pretty much whatever he is planning its bound to be interesting from a storyline point of view ^^

I have a feeling the panel of randy boy looking sinister on 244 is just that, Randy Boy not Randy boy Jr. Think we get Miyata sr's thoughts about things and possibly reminiscing about his past opponent


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Having RBj fighting Ippo before Miyata wouldn't be a good idea...not to say, it's a very bad idea, even tough RBj may be a Southpaw. But I think that the match between Miyata and RBj is set anyway, so Sakaguchi must be planning something else.

Did it even came to your mind that Miyata will move up a weight class after that anticipated fight against RBj? Miyata senior already hinted right before the Itagaki vs. Hoshi fight that Miyata won't be able to stay in featherweight much longer.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 21, 2006)

@IO: They're probably busy. It's midterm season.  No rush, guys. (But sooner, assuming that the quality will be high either way, is better. )


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2006)

Midterm season?

At least one chapter could be translated when we have three raws in one month...

Not like I have any rights to complain ^^


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 21, 2006)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




Miyata Sr. has been making that comment about his son's weight management for a while now. Miyata just keeps defying the limit.

I think that ultimately he'll be fighting for the WBC Feather title within the next few years real time.

Either that or fighting Mashiba for the WBC Super Feather in a few years...

Yeah Sakaguchi is probably writing Miyata off and telling Ippo that he can have a title shot against RBjr after he beats Miyata... but I would still love to see Ippo Vs Randy...

On the other hand, Miyata never gets any of the good opponents, so he might be owed one here.




Just remember Morikawa likes to do unexpected things... The Date Vs Ippo II match that we all figured would happen way down the line...was put to an end by El Diablo... Not to mention Ippo and Miyata's Rookie King fight...

Someone needs to translate this ASAP...

Here is a highlight real of Manny Pacquiao...who appears to be the base for Randy Boy Jr. Randy Suico might also be a boxer who inspired him, but from that southpaw stance I think Pac is the main base.

Link removed

To say that he is awesome is an understatement.


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, Mashiba losing to Sawamura by DQ was also unexpected. I didn't think that Sawamura would be owned like this, even if it was through fouling.

On a sidenote: did Miyata ever fight a southpaw?

@Pacquiao: Wouldn't have thought that there's a base for RBj. But Pacman seems to be fairly strong and currently has got a match in November for the WBC International Super Featherweight Title. Seems to be different from the WBC title itself...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 21, 2006)

Onimaru gave a summary over @ DG <3333333


*Spoiler*: __ 





> anyway basically this chapter consists of Miyata being glad about getting to fight Jr., Itagaki yelling at Ippo about how Ippo apparently fully expected to lose to Miyata, and Sakaguchi wanting to talk to Ippo about some "delicious business"
> 
> This chapter is a good example of why I like Itagaki. He breaks it down for Ippo real simple: "WHY WERE YOU EVEN GOING TO FIGHT HIM IF YOU DIDN'T THINK YOU COULD WIN!?" And I tell you, my Ippo VS Itagaki-Foreshadowing-Sense was blaring so loud I got a headache. "I look up to you like you look up to Miyata-san!" OH SNAP "Even though I don't get a chance for the title match I never used to think it was unfair!" DOUBLE SNAP
> 
> ...


----------



## Segan (Oct 22, 2006)

`moridin said:


> Onimaru gave a summary over @ DG <3333333



Thanks for summary. But I wonder what Miyata senior was thinking about Randy?


----------



## vanh (Oct 23, 2006)

I know it's noobish , but in which day of the week is new chapter released  or we don't have a new chapter regularly ? I have just finished vol78, and really want to know what will happen in a Miyata match >.>


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 23, 2006)

The Raw usually comes out Early Saturday morning USA Eastern Standard Time.

It's the RAW that will be in the Shonen Magazine issue that first hits the streets on Wednesday in Japan... so we get the RAW before it even gets officially published.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 24, 2006)

thank you puar <333


----------



## Puar (Oct 24, 2006)

Not sure why everyone's having problems viewing Page 4 in 747, but here is the exact same page showing off Miyata's funky stance that's included in that ZIP uploaded on to Imageshack (evidently) without any faults...


----------



## Segan (Oct 25, 2006)

That new counter punch Ippo spoke about...wasn't that just something like a full body weight counter? He just sticked his left to his chest, like he did in the training camp with Takamura.


----------



## SaiST (Oct 25, 2006)

Segan said:


> That new counter punch Ippo spoke about...wasn't that just something like a full body weight counter? He just sticked his left to his chest, like he did in the training camp with Takamura.


Same punch. It's just where he _aimed_ it that made the difference.



BlitzRonin said:


> Side by side comparison...Morikawa is ever evolving.


Looks like an old man now.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 25, 2006)

Yuss! Thanks, Puar!



Ippo fix = awesome, as always. <3


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 26, 2006)

Well here is my final prediction for what Sakaguchi wants...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I think he wants Ippo to fight on the undercard of Randy Vs Miyata.... against one of the National Champs on the cover to Volume 77.

He probably figures if Ippo destroys that guy before Miyata fights Randy... more psychological pressure will be put on Miyata...


----------



## Segan (Oct 27, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> Well here is my final prediction for what Sakaguchi wants...
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, I've to wonder whether Sakaguchi even knows about that rivalry of both Ippo's and Miyata's.
But I tend more to think that he wants Ippo to fight Randy in case Miyata is defeated by that Philippine.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 27, 2006)

I reckon Sakaguchi's done a bit of homework with Ippo, the amount of attention he was paying to Miyata after all. Plus by now Ippo's certainly very well known for anyone looking into Japanese boxers.


----------



## Segan (Oct 27, 2006)

But Sakaguchi seemed pretty confident that Randy would defeat Miyata. In that case why would he bother to put any mental pressure, if instead he could set up a match that would bring him a lot of money in case of victory, especially in Japan? He's a businessman after all...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 28, 2006)

This might be part of the reason why he believes he'll win. It may just be a way to push more pressure on Miyata. Hopefully the raw will turn up today so we'll be less in the dark.


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2006)

It didn't turn up today, did it...? ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 28, 2006)

No sign of it so far unfortunately yeah...


----------



## Segan (Oct 28, 2006)

I guess we can expect some interesting dialogues...what does Sakaguchi plan and how will Ippo react?

I'm looking forward to this one...


----------



## Mori` (Oct 28, 2006)

good god, a fairytale raw finally came out again o___O

its from 2 weeks ago though so not necessarily proof they are scanning the current one. Just that they finally got ahold of that raw.

Of course I'm sure there are scans being done somewhere, is only a matter of time :3


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 28, 2006)

I think that it was a chinese scanslation of FT 10 on top of that...

But I dunno. Shonen Magazine gets very little respect in the scanning community it seems..

Yet everyone and there brother will race to scan Jump.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: _Summary_ 





			
				hamstar of Dynamite Glove Forums said:
			
		

> summary:
> 
> mr sakaguchi offers ippo a chance to fight the world champion. All he has to do is fight randy boy jr. and WIN. At first ippo and itagaki think he is crazy. Mr sakaguchi almost get ippo to sign a contract..... ALMOST. Sakaguchi tells ippo that he is offering the shortcut to fighting the world champ. He says that the reality is that getting a rank of 1 will take virtually forever and that the winner of ippo/randy gets to fight the world champ and sakaguchi will promote the fight that's all.
> 
> ...



Now that sounds very interesting, I'm not sure whether it was WBC or WBA (I'd assume the former since it's the OPBF title involved first) but that could give some good acceleration. The deal's not gone for Ippo so who knows, however Miyata losing to this guy (assuming he's the son of 'ol daddio that knocked out Miyata Sr, although you figure that would've come up by now for definite) would be a massive blow to the character.

I'm really looking forward to this uncounterable boxing style. Maybe it's based in speed or no tells in movement. Or maybe it's something to do with that and keeping Miyata's counters out of reach (possibly linked into the southpaw stance).


----------



## Mori` (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



quite excited about this turn of events and about whats coming up

whats the betting we won't see rbj's boxing, just ippo and miyata's dads reactions =p

Sakugachi' deal is quite an interesting one really and now Morikawa has a few more options with where to take things.


----------



## sasukecopyninja (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



tis a promising chapter, cant wait for the next one, cause i wanna know what this boxin style is that makes miyatas completly useless.  and i agree its gotta be to do with the southpaw style, though maybe it has to deal with get into your opponnet so close that counters are inifective... though we'll see.  I still think miyatas new counter will come a surpise though we'll see.  next chapter i bet daddy will lend us some inisight


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm pretty sure we'll see it, if only to give some tension to it all. But it might be with one of Miyata's previous opponents. Seeing as things are starting to get even more bent out of reality, this could really be something unusual. 

He probably has a good punch strength if his family line broke Miyata Sr's jaw, maybe something like that and above Itagaki in speed.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 29, 2006)

Sakaguchi...is a smart cat...


*Spoiler*: __ 



He knows that Randy will have the WBC 5th ranking after he beats Miyata... then offers Ippo up as the OPBF #1 contender... and then whoever wins will go after the WBC belt...

As for who Randy is fighting.. yeah I bet it is the Thai who was ranked 3rd in the OPBF... It would make sense to watch his most recent match.


----------



## Segan (Oct 29, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really an interesting chapter. My guessing was right then, but the way Sakaguchi offered it was surprising for me.

By the way, isn't Miyata ranked 9th in the WBC?

And about the Southpaw style: Miyata used it against Mashiba to seal off the Flicker. So basically he should be able to counter if he switches to the said style...just for the case the Southpaw would be the reason for making counters useless.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 29, 2006)

Miyata was 5th in WBC if I remember right, I don't know if he's gotten any higher or lower.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 29, 2006)

Miyata is ranked 5th in the WBC.

----Randy is ranked somewhere in here I think as the Interim OPBF Champ----

Ippo is ranked 12th in the WBC.

Sendo is ranked 23rd in the WBC.

Last time the rankings were in the magazine anyway. Sendo beat the 23rd ranked fighter, so he would get that ranking off of him I guess.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 30, 2006)

so with ippo sitting in a room with miyata sr watching what could 'jolt' miyata sr's memories about RB(J) what do you think are the possible chances of us getting a proper flashback from miyata sr.

I'd pay to read that


----------



## Segan (Oct 30, 2006)

Where in the manga was it stated that Miyata was ranked 5th?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 30, 2006)

You got to pay attention to the rankings when they are mentioned, because they are mostly mentioned real quick and if you are reading to catch up you may miss them. Miyata's last known WBC ranking was mentioned -

Volume 70 Round 658 Page 173

This was when he was heading to the ring to fight Che...

Miyata has had 5 OPBF Title Defenses since he was champ.. so yeah he would move up higher than #10 in the WBC...

I think that all his defenses were won by KO..but I'm not sure of his defense prior to fighting Medngern Dachboy.


----------



## mab (Oct 31, 2006)

idea idea
why there are no one translate ippo manga weekly and post it and maybe someone willl do it

i am for one when i see the translation i will do it right a way

so what u think of the idea


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 31, 2006)

If you want to do a script nobody is stopping you... no need for a full blown scanslation since I-O's is usually out in timely fashion. It would be nice to have a finished script earlier though.

Also, word has gotten around that a HnI game for the Wii is in development. Hajime no Ippo: Revolution.

 for the full blurb.

I am betting this pertains to the Wii add on the first page of 751.


----------



## delirium (Oct 31, 2006)

mab said:


> idea idea
> why there are no one translate ippo manga weekly and post it and maybe someone willl do it
> 
> i am for one when i see the translation i will do it right a way
> ...



If you can translate it for people here, that would be great. You'd have reps commin outta your bum. And if you did Beck you'd be able to store for next winter. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought Sakaguchi was going to talk to Itakagi and have him spar with RBJ. But I guess that wouldn't make sense since Miyata already said counters won't work on him.

Cats keep saying that it was RBJ's dad that did Miyata's in, but maybe it wasn't his dad. Maybe RBJ has the same trainer or has learned the style that took pops out. That is Miyata's whole reason for fighting. He wants to prove his dad's style of boxing. It doesn't really matter the person. But if a certain style of boxing is what took out Miata's dad and not just power, then it really would be destiny for them to fight each other.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Oct 31, 2006)

Good points Delerium, the only problem with that is why name him a Jr?

And Kamogawa and Yagi both said something was familiar about the name...Randy Boy.

Given how long they've been in the boxing business and all the fighters they have come in contact with, I'm not surprised their memories are bad. But then again he's the guy who KTFO of Miyata Sr... so.

I just hope -

1. We learn Miyata Sr.'s first name!

2. We get confirmation of Randy's lineage.

3. This might not happen, but I would love to see a flashback scene of Miyata Vs Randy Sr


----------



## jkingler (Oct 31, 2006)

I concur. 

Myata no oto-san gaiden!


----------



## Death (Oct 31, 2006)

I say Miyata is going to end Randy Boy Jr's career like his father did to Miyata's father.  Well thats what I'm hoping for.


----------



## Segan (Nov 1, 2006)

DeathStrike85 said:


> I say Miyata is going to end Randy Boy Jr's career like his father did to Miyata's father.  Well thats what I'm hoping for.



That would be too simple. I would like something to happen that would have an impact to Ippo, such as Miyata losing to Randy Boy Jr. Then Sakaguchi would come back with the same offer as before and then Ippo will definitely agree. In that case the world championship wouldn't be far away anymore


----------



## Death (Nov 1, 2006)

I need someone to translate.  But it does look like I will be great.


----------



## delirium (Nov 1, 2006)

Segan said:


> That would be too simple. I would like something to happen that would have an impact to Ippo, such as Miyata losing to Randy Boy Jr. Then Sakaguchi would come back with the same offer as before and then Ippo will definitely agree. In that case the world championship wouldn't be far away anymore



Is he ready for it though? Didn't he just get the Infinite Dempsey? I doubt we'll see a repeat of that spar, but if he's gonna go after it I want him to win.

EDIT: I just clicked on the link. Damn that looks nice. I'm prolly not gonna get a Wii though. Oh well.


----------



## SaiST (Nov 3, 2006)

mab said:


> i know there are a group who work on it and i am a big fan of I-O and i thank them form the heart but i will just help


Have you tried offering your services to Puar 'n' co?


----------



## Raptor (Nov 3, 2006)

Never heard about a translater either 

Anyway I read the manga.   Wow.   I'm in love with it.  from the beggining to the end.   It's extremely long but it never gets boring.


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2006)

Yay! Thanks for the raw.

Edit: That's a lot of dialogue. And Randy's performance was awesome...it seems that Randy doesn't necessarily have to be immune against counters in general, but right cross counters are extremely dangerous to use against him...


----------



## Mori` (Nov 4, 2006)

ohhoohohohohohohohooh 

me wants trans!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 4, 2006)

Well nothing too unusual, but it seems that we've gotten a confirmation of who Randy Boy Jr is. And it seems that perhaps Ippo is happy that he wasn't passed over meaninglessly.

Edit: Woah, a translation (editing as it comes at the mo). Hamstar of Dynamite Glove in early once again =D



			
				hamstar from Dynamite Glove Forums said:
			
		

> my translation (it's 90% correct):
> 
> page 1
> ippo: for us....
> ...


----------



## Mori` (Nov 4, 2006)

so he switches between stances huh, pretty tricky.

looks like miyata's dad remembers something like this ;3


----------



## Puar (Nov 4, 2006)

Dynamite Glove for the win, as always! ;D


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 4, 2006)

Wow this is going to be an awesome fight...

I can't wait to see the look on Kamogawa's face when he finds out who this guy is.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Time for Ippo to spar with Miyata to get him ready...

Ippo isn't ambidexterous, but his left is as strong as most people's rights and he has superb weight shifting ability, so he could probably scissor from right to left pretty easily.


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2006)

Yeah, Ippo will probably tell Kamogawa about this.

Now, I wonder, is it even possible that Morikawa will make Miyata lose against RBjr.? I would love to see what Ippo would do after Miyata loses and Sakaguchi comes back with his offer...


----------



## Puar (Nov 5, 2006)

No way in hell do I either expect or believe that Morikawa will make Miyata will lose this fight, but I still think it's going to be a good one!

So Point Blank is down and so is Tokyo Tosho, but you know what's up?  That's right, Ignition-One.com with Chapters 751-752, bitches!  Clicky, clicky on some Google Ad Linkies!


----------



## Segan (Nov 5, 2006)

Couldn't find andy Google Ads to click on...but I'll download the latest scans anyway ^^


----------



## Puar (Nov 5, 2006)

Hmmm...  Follow the Link on my Sig? (;  Anyhow, napping before work now.  Enjoy the Ipponess, Kiddies!


----------



## Mori` (Nov 5, 2006)

should be 12 clicks for you there puar, thanks guys for the chapters as usual :3


----------



## Segan (Nov 5, 2006)

Alright, 12 clicks...

So we can expect Miyata to win. But with his counter focused boxing style, how does he want to fight someone who can switch his stance as he pleases and so mess up the counter timing at any time?


----------



## delirium (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm kinda disappointed that pops Miyata didn't realize sooner who RBjr was. Since we now have a confirmation, I think he should have realized who it was when Miyata gave up his chance to fight Ippo. The fact that he was confused about his decision akes it seem like he doesn't know what his son is fighting for.

It's w/e I guess. I can't wait to see what their plan is to stop an abidextreious fighter. It'd be a heartbreaker if Miyata loses and Ippo accepts Sakaguchi's offer and comes out on top. I sitll think it's too early though to get a shot at the world title. I wanna see Sendoh get his chance first before Ippo.

If he does lose though, I hope he goes up a class. He'd get to fight Mashiba again. Pay him back for the rookie tournament. We might even get a chance at Vorg vs. Miyata.


----------



## Death (Nov 5, 2006)

I say let Miyata win this fight.  Then after Ippo has unoffically destroyed the OPBF, he will be ready to take on the world.  That or Miyata will try to give Ippo one last shot at destiny and fight each other before Miyata has to move up a class.


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2006)

Miyata could theoretically also switch his right cross to a left cross in the instant RBjr. switches from Southpaw to orthodox. With his reflexes it should be possible...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 7, 2006)

Well it would't have to be a headshot counter...

When Randy winds up for that huge right Miyata could duck and nail him with a body blow.

The just go to town on him.

I'd like to see Miyata use the ropes for more mometum then just knock his head off.. but I dunno at this point.

Man we'll have to wait until Nov 17 or 18th at least  to see what happens. As Ippo isn't in the next issue of Shonen Mag, due to the Tank being released next Wednesday.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 7, 2006)

I dunno about you guys, but Miyata pisses me off...just like all the other dark, emo, perfectly skilled pretty boy types these days (sasuke anyone?)



> When Randy winds up for that huge right Miyata could duck and nail him with a body blow.


I don't think Miyata is well known for his body punches though...



> Miyata could theoretically also switch his right cross to a left cross in the instant RBjr. switches from Southpaw to orthodox. With his reflexes it should be possible...


unless Miyata can read RBjr's mind, his reflexes and speed wont be fast enough to react, especially since its a *counter*, it'd be very difficult to counter a counter counter, while in mid-counter, don't you think?
Also RBjr is ambidextrous, Miyata is not, Miyata southpaw < RBjr southpaw

I actually hope Randy Boy Kicks(err...punches?) Miyata's ass flat and humbles him.  
[startrant]
Me being around real boxers all the time, Ive never met a boxer whos dark and emo like miyata is....the kind of attitude miyata has is quite unfit for boxing imo.  [/endrant]


agagad final edit>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
From personal experience, it's quite difficult to tell what stance a fighter is in once that bell rings unless you are purposely focusing on it, especially if they switch often.  Often times (3 times in fact) Ive fought opponents who were south paw and didn't notice till after the fight was over.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2006)

It didn't seem to me that Miyata was some kind of emo...more like a very reserved person. If anyone was an emo, then it's definitely Ippo 

Miyata would have to focus on RBjr.'s stance if he ever wants to land a counter on him, so I don't think it will be that difficult for him. Just let's say that Miyata expects Randy to switch to orthodox in the moment he throws a right cross counter for southpaw and then he stopps it and throws his left cross when Randy's right comes.
If Randy makes it all reversed (switching from orthodox to southpaw in the moment the right cross counter comes), then Miyata would also need to do his countermeasures in reversed mode.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 7, 2006)

Valentine Theory - Miyata is known for precise pinpoint counter punches... imagine if he delivered a JOLT! Counter to Randy's liver, right on the button...

That would really take the life out of him. Think how Hopkins put down De La Hoya, but with HnI style flavor.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2006)

Don't know about Hopkins and De La Hoya. What exactly happened?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 7, 2006)

Segan said:


> Don't know about Hopkins and De La Hoya. What exactly happened?



I think it was a 4 round knockout wasn't it?  Hopkins just got him with a very good liver shot.  
If you don't know already the liver is the organ which has the greatest storage and flow of blood (yah, even more than the heart) as a large network of veins and arteries pass through it.  The liver also has a large "bundle" of nerves centralized there.....and since its a generally large target (covers the the greater half of your right side torso), its easy to hit with only minor muscles groups protecting it.  A strong blow to that area would literally shock your senses, and since oyu can't train your organs to recieve blows, even a champion could be downed with that shot.



> Miyata is known for precise pinpoint counter punches... imagine if he delivered a JOLT! Counter to Randy's liver, right on the button...


well, technically, a jolt counter isn't meant for the body...as its a close range forward momentum _straight_ punch.  Delivery a straight punch as a counter to the liver _after_ RBjr has switched stances to orthodox(with his liver being farther away as a target) is non-sensible.  Also what makes the Jolt counter truly effective is the impact fromyour opponents forward movement....this comes from the 'lean' in from their punch, which mostly only involves the head, not the body, thus the effect of the jolt is reduced sigficantly against the body....makint it nothing but a normal body shot....from an unoptimal angle (liver shot from right straight?  Location wise, the liver looking at your opponent is located to the left. If it did land, you can imagine how from that angle the punch would only be a glancing blow.  If it's Sawamura type straight left, it would turn into a normal body jab...I could explain further if needed)

EDIT>>>>>>>>>>>>>


> Just let's say that Miyata expects Randy to switch to orthodox in the moment he throws a right cross *counter* for southpaw and then he *stopps* it and throws his left cross *when Randy's right comes*.





> his reflexes and speed wont be fast enough to react, especially since its a counter, it'd be very difficult to counter a counter counter, while in mid-counter, don't you think?



Miyata is a boxer, not superman, nor does he live in the matrix.  Case in point, If anything, at most Miyata could dodge it, but not react with his own counter counter counter.  If he does, I quit reading HnI.


----------



## Puar (Nov 7, 2006)

ValentineTheory said:


> Miyata is a boxer, not superman, nor does he live in the matrix.  Case in point, If anything, at most Miyata could dodge it, but not react with his own counter counter counter.  If he does, I quit reading HnI.



And yet you kept reading after Itagaki entered Bullet Time while fighting Hoshi...? (;


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 7, 2006)

VT - Please.. paragraphs dude.

As for Miyata not getting to Randy's liver...... last time I checked it was vulerable on the right side of a person's body. 



See that little bit of red exposed under the right rib cage? Miyata buries his right or left fist in there when Randy throws his right, he's dead.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 7, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> VT - Please.. paragraphs dude.
> 
> As for Miyata not getting to Randy's liver... last time I checked it was vulerable on the right side of a person's body.
> 
> ...



*Location wise, the liver looking at your opponent is located to the left.*
read again and think about it

I know, duh...I mean from a persepective of looking AT the person, not on which side of the body it was.  Right fist..to his lower right side is NOT a good punch to throw.  Think about it.  Right hand punches are not meant for the left side of the lower ribcage.  What punch are you gonna "bury" your fist into his ribcage with?  The only punch is the right straight, and as I stated earlier, because of location and stance, this would make it only a glacing blow if they are both in an orthodox stance.

Trust me, Im a BOXING COACH, I know my boxing physics and biology better than anybody on this damn forum.

as for that "little red bit exposed", is called a solar plexus shot techinically, not a liver punch.

last edit (hopefully)>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
the disadvantages of the delivery of a body shot.  
1)Musculature:  the body is protected by a coat of muscles, unlike the head or face
2)you must drop you guard significantly to throw a body shot
3) you give up distance, since the opponents body doesn't lean forward like the torso and head does, you must close the distance to throw it, while lowering your own guard and leaning your own body forward.  
4)most of the time body shots are accumulation of damage, not 1 punch knock outs.

with this said, and with Miyata's history of wins and his fathers legacy, I doubt Miyata will try to win the fight on a body shot.......he'll try to find some way to knock him out with a counter to the head.

here's an interesting video on youtube of a liver shot with de la hoya vs hopkins
here's
notice he used a left hook.  from close range. not a straight (as what a jolt counter is supposed to be)


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 8, 2006)

I say he hits that little bit sticking out of the ribcage on the right side.. but that's just me.

And if Miyata goes for a JOLT! to the head he's gonna get owned unless he does a Triple Cross Counter, which is too ANJ. 

Here is the cover to Volume 78, only mini for now. As expected it's Kumi and Ippo.



EDIT -

Think on this one... Miyata counters with a body blow, while Randy is turning hinto that massive right of his?

Like maybe do what Ippo did to...shit I forget who he did it too, but he stepped in close with the Gazelle and made it a body blow. Maybe Miyata will do the same thing and *whoos Randy's fist goes above him and Miyata JOLT! into the stomach or liver region?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 8, 2006)

In that case either one would have to be in an opposing stance.  Either RBjr being still southpaw while throwing his "counter killer" or Miyata has to trick him somehow and switch his stance to southpaw to do that.

also remember Ippo is an agressive in fighter, and Miyata is mostly an outfighter.  Miyata can't really copy Ippo's power techniques, the same way Ippo can't become a counter master.

If Miyata really wanted a good counter to copy it would be Kimura's "Dragon fish blow" in my opinion since it's basically the same except the timing and Kimura and Miyata have similar body types and both are outfighters.


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2006)

And there's also the size difference between Ippo and Miyata...

@ValentineTheory: But alright, since you are a boxing coach and know more about boxing physics and techniques than anyone in this forum, then can you come up with a possibility to counter RBjr.'s switching stances, which would suit Miyata the most, regarding his style?

Miyata is bound to plan to knock out Randy Boy with a counter to prove his father's style is not weak.


----------



## Puar (Nov 8, 2006)

ValentineTheory said:


> notice he used a left hook.  from close range. not a straight (as what a jolt counter is supposed to be)



Uhmmm...  No, a Jolt Counter is just an All-or-Nothing Counter with your Full Body Weight behind it, nothing really dictates that it has to be down as a Right or a Straight.



ValentineTheory said:


> also remember Ippo is an agressive in fighter, and Miyata is mostly an outfighter.  Miyata can't really copy Ippo's power techniques, the same way Ippo can't become a counter master.
> 
> If Miyata really wanted a good counter to copy it would be Kimura's "Dragon fish blow" in my opinion since it's basically the same except the timing and Kimura and Miyata have similar body types and both are outfighters.



It's been noted several times in the series that Miyata actually prefers to be on the offensive rather than sitting around and waiting for a chance to Counter.  Kimura's Dragon Fish Blow isn't a Counter at all, it's actually really retarded once you think about it...  The entire premise behind the punch is, "I will do something stupid an insanely idiotic amount of times so that my opponent will drop his guard and, when I switch to something else, they'll never see what I change over to coming!"


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 8, 2006)

First off, this is getting too complicated theory wise.  Lets simplify shall we?

WARNING ITS LONG AS HELL

1)outfighting doesn't mean passive or counter waiting.  I know that already and it seems assumptions were formed prematurely. Outfighting  Just means your prefer to fight at a slightly greater distance.  Power and punch count aren't a factor here.  Manny Pacqiuao i.e. is a Feather weight whose an outfighter, but is a very agressive  with a higher than average punch count.  So lets disregard that as a miscommunication.  

Styles make fights.  Something that works well for our friend Ippo, doesn't mean its success will trasfer directly to Miyata.  As I recall, Miyata didn't do so well the one time he did trade blows with someone on the inside.  

as for the Dragon Fish Blow, I meant the simple punch combo itself, not the entire strategy...
Im talkin angles here.  A simple cross counter (errr tho, in the manga they make it seem so much more complex...anyways..).  I guess I could post pics, but Ill explain first.  (and also to answer Segan on a Battle plan)
This is long. Youve been warned. 

Right Counter in 2 forms.
1) Much the way a Southpaw uses their straight left as a prime weapon against Orthodox fighters, the reverse also applies.  Since a small step to the right and a lead (or in a countering case) left straight will usually split the guard and land "in the pipes" or "down the center".  That is why Southpaws are taught to circle Right in an offensive standpoint.  

Since Right handers are taught to circle to their left most of the time, they can't do the reverse of this unless they've had good practice against Southpaws and get used to the movement.  In fact Orthodox fighters who circle to the left against a Southpaw will constantly be under attack of that straight left because they are essentially being "followed" by the complimenting right circle movement of the left hander.  Lefthanders have no problem because the majority of fighters they fight are right handed, and is a daily thing.  

To contrast this, An orthodox fighter could learn to circle right as well and thus making the circling "neutral" defensively and offensively, allowing a right hander to perform the same "center line" right straight through the guard.

Overhand Right
2)These punches are essentially "bad form" in strict boxing basics,  and the physics of this punch stress the joints and muscles.  But since it comes from an angle that isn't usually guarded (from the top), its effective at passing the guard.  

A variation of this is to sway the torso down with the punch, adding to the power and giving some evasive side effects by moving your head out of the way of head level punches.  

Though the problem with this is that it is a slower and telegraphed punch and can be  guarded easily of the intentions are clear or too obvious (as Kimura saw, and Takamura accidentally found).  
But since Miyata is the counter and timing Genius he is (or anybody with practice), misleading the opponent with another punch to pull off a over hand right isn't necessary.  Like with previous opponents against Ippo, you just need to figure out the timing and tendencies of the opponent.  
Since Neither Takamura or Kimura are experts at this, (well, takamura doesn't count cuz his knock out was a fluke), they chose to use the technique with a misleading strategy.  

Its the same formula regardless of the strategy in any case.  Wait for the right cross, dodge with a following overhand right as a counter.  
the plus to this is that the technique is that it works on both left and right handers.  

If this isn't good enough, can't we all just agree to disagree?


EDIT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
 I thought I might add this...But personally my favorite counter is a retreating right uppercut (with a small bob to the right).

Uppercuts in general are excellent guard splitters and counters, but most fighters never use them (I have no clue why though).  They also come from a blind spot, becuase of the angle, it can't be seen unless you are lookin at it, and in that case, you'll just get hit in the face.  

So you could add a ducking uppercut (a duck to the right side), as another favorable counter in this situation.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 8, 2006)

Here's a link of a video deomonstrating my first explanation.  Though its about feint, you can see examples of the left straight passing Morales's Guard.  (and that it doesn't take "_insanely idiotic amount of times_" to fool your opponent.)
This is what happens when the old Wassup commercial merge with The Superfriends

Here's a video of the over hand right:
This is what happens when the old Wassup commercial merge with The Superfriends
I know its old and hard to see....
Also if you ever get a chance,watch Verno Phillips, he has one of the most devastating over hand rights (and much more apparent than in the above video).


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 8, 2006)

Pac is the man!

Can't wait to see him fight on the 18th. (not actually going there PPV)

I like how Pac, Barrerra and Morales are kind of like the Hearns-Leonard-Hagler of today rivarly wise.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 8, 2006)

Yah Me neither, Im rootin for him all the way this Nov 18.  Alot of the the boxers I know are Mexican and hate me cuz I take all their money in bets from Mexican vs Pacqiuao fights lol.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 9, 2006)

I'm going to say that Morals gets his nose broken within the first four rounds this time. That thing is way too long.

Man this is going to be a rough weekend without Ippo... then again I think 753 is going to be worth it. What's with the mangaka and all the reveals lately? I mean first Oda, now Morikawa. Not complaining, but it's great to see the two best mangaka's working now give their stories some extra progression.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 9, 2006)

hehe, exciting huh =p

its amusing, you usually think of the time between major arcs/fights as downtime but in both op and ippo they're as entertaining and eagerly anticipated as the big fights.

a week without ippo is always hard T__T luckily fma should be out this weekend i think which will tie me over


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2006)

There's something I never fully understood: Why would a boxer fight in a weight class two or more levels below his ideal class? I mean, shedding off five kilograms from a trained boxer isn't a joke and you lose strength and stamina.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 10, 2006)

> There's something I never fully understood: Why would a boxer fight in a weight class two or more levels below his ideal class? I mean, shedding off five kilograms from a trained boxer isn't a joke and you lose strength and stamina.


Not sure if "ideal" is the best word...Many boxers fight below their "Natural" weight, but ideal weight could very well be 1 or 2 weight classes lower....like lower fat percentage for example.  But I know what you mean....Explanation below.



> Increases his sensivity and reaction which is vital for counters/dodging.



Umm....actually Miyata specifically wanted to stay in Ippos weight class in his case Im pretty sure....

*for those not wanting to read my long ass post, read just the bolded lines*  Sorry in Advance for my long ass posts.

As far as shedding ALOT of weight , it has nothing to do with reaction time or counters.  
From personal experience and common sense:

1))It's better to be at the *top*of your weight class than at the bottom. For example, In the Amatuer division Welter weight is from 142 lbs. to 151 lbs. I believe (they sometimes change the weight classes every year during the USA Boxing association meetings where officials cast vots on it....Ive been and it's boring as hell).  Its better to be a 151 pounder than a 142 pounder because you're more likely to have more power than your opponent, a 10 lb difference wont matter speed wise.  * If you weigh 152 in the Middle weight class, it's easier to lose 1 pound and be 151 at the top of the next lowest weight class (welter) than to be the lightest of the Middle weight Class (152-163 I think...).  *


2))If you are Naturally a 151 (top of Welter weight class) pounds (think Takamura for this one ok?) but drop your weight to 135 (top of Light weight class.....the difference being a 2 weight classes..) You're _actually_ a Welter weight fighting in the light weight division.  There's 2 sides to this.  

(2a)the after weigh-in weight.  *After the Boxer's weigh in for the fight, they're allowed to gain some weight back....alot of this is water weight* (as we've seen in Ippo).  You may gain up to 10 pounds back in a single night.  In some cases there are fighters who've lost and gained 35 pounds in water weight before(I don't reccomend it). *Meaning that you're not actually 135 lbs. SO..If you're fighting someone who IS naturally 135 lbs, you have the weight and power advantage.  *  You did not lose muscles mass, or strength potential, but just water from the system.  So you still have the power (in essence) of a welter, fighting in the Lightweight category.

(2b)Even without signifcan't weight gain like described above....*you're body (if your naturally a welter weight) is still "built" more heavily than a lightweight of the same exact weight.*  Im sure you've seen it before, 2 men who weight the same, but one is immensely stronger than the other....it's quite common even if these 2 men are not athletes.  It's about Muscles strength and efficieny..not weight necessarily, since weight is a bad measurement of strength.

Here's an interesting fact:  You are born with all the muscles fibers you will ever have. Some have more.  Other's are born with less.  Muscles can increase in size....but DO NOT 'grow' more muscles.  So you can have to equal sized men with different numbers of muscle fibers....BUT the man with less muscles can train his muscles to be bigger to make up for it....BUT ALSO will never have the pure POTENTIAL of the man who has 'more' muscle.  

3))*Some boxers rely on skill rather than power, or alternatively don't want to face the power of others in their class.  Many prefer being lighter and faster and the more techinical aspect of boxing than the pure power aspect.  In a heavier class it's easier to get knocked out and injured and requires less skill to do so.*  Even a technically superior boxer who would usually outclass someone in a heavy class, he will eventually be hit and it could very likely be that Luck shot that knocks you out.  Fights have the tables turned like that all the time.  

*[Related Theory]*
*Being heavier also causes the boxer to tire faster.  Larger muscles means more weight for your body to carry + the energy needed to support and use those muscles.  Thats why you see boxers in the Heavyweight class have lower punch counts than boxers in lighter classes....they must conserve their energy or they'll tire faster. *

[Unrelated Theory....but interesting nonetheless]
If you think about it..a punch is a punch...weight makes no difference as far as knockouts go when getting hit.  A punch between lightweights that knocks out another lightweight, in the same circumstances, will knockout a heavy weight.  
What makes the difference in weight classes, is the Probability that one of the those punches occur....Heavyweights naturally have more power, so the chances of knockouts are much greater.  For example....a gun.  A 9mm CZ 75 (light weight)to the head will probably kill you....a .50 AE Desert Eagle (heavy weight) to the head will also kill you.  Either way you're dead.  Just because te smaller gun packs less power doesn't mean it can't still kill a big man.  Though, there are still variable with this theory....Some people are born with a good "chin" and others aren't.  There are also ways to help strengthen the body to reduce chances of knockouts, but only slightly.  So it's not really about the weight, but the individual.  It'll vary from person to person regardless of weight.  



>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
There are still Drawbacks of this type of weight management. As mentioned, you lose your stamina and you lack a good percentage of you're regular strength...it's unhealthy and very stressful on the mind and body.  So Weight loss in boxing doesn't always mean you'll be the healthier and stronger fighter....Especially since a natural in the weight class is more accustomed to the weight and doesn't have to manage weight at all (like Ippo or Itagaki) and will feel better and in top condition.


But I digress...

hope that helps.......holy crap I wrote alot......No ones gonna want to ask boxing related question ever again after my last couple of posts....


----------



## Hiruma (Nov 10, 2006)

Well that's the explanation in Ippo >_>


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2006)

@VT: Interesting...but in that case, wouldn't Takamura be better suited for Cruiserweight? Since he's seemingly at the bottom of the heavyweight...about 90 kg.
But then again, Takamura's natural weight's power is probably well at the top of heavyweight...

And your comparison with different weapons and bullet sizes was good, too. I normally would disagree with the saying, that a Lightweight could knock out a Heavyweight. But with refined definitions such as same circumstances and different probability rates due to weight-included power potential it makes sense... (heck, did I really write that nonsensical phrase?)


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 10, 2006)

I really don't know about Takamura...BUT

[Heavyweight theory]
the heavier you go...the less weight really matters.  the power difference between a 100 pounder and a 125 pounder is large.  But the power difference between a 210 pounder and a 235 pounder is nearly non-existent.  
so a i more relative terms than extreme terms, a 100 pounder vs a 125 has a less chance of winning than a say a 145 vs 170 and so on.  The power gap begins to close....

EDIT>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>
But the inverse of this is the speed.  The speed gap between a 100 and 125 pounder is almost non existent, but between a 145 vs 170 the speed is  slightly apparent and 210 vs 235 is obviously apparent.  

(hehe ive always wanted to say this) If my theory is correct, then Takamura's best weight is probably light heavyweight if he's naturally heavy.  Especially since he wants to win all of the weight classes with Heavy being the last.  (its not good to be at the top of the heavyweight class @_@, power and speed begin to plateau out around 225....)

See how he took advantage of the weight classes with the evidence I proposed? Extreme Power advantage in lower weight classes with only moderate lack of speed. Power equality with great advatage in speed at heavy weight classes.  Though this is merely speculation.


and also Takamura is psychotic, he does whatever he wants regardless of whats best....as we've seen hilariously.  Aw shit, this post was only 1 paragraph long.....now I made it long again....


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2006)

So the power gap between Nikolay Valuev and Monte Barret was nearly non-existent? ^^

I wonder if the height difference plays a role in power matters?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 10, 2006)

well it is a theory, and i have no idea who those two are...Ill keep this short.
as stated in my above post...some people are born with rock hard chins, others with a glass jaw, and some in between.  So this a variable that only applies to specific fights, not an entire weight class.  and also this equation (not theory but fact), speed x work (strength if you will) = Power.  

So unless we got 2 fighters to hit a "punch-o-meter" to find their individual power to similar punches, we cant really know for sure.  Especially if their punch power doesn't match up...like 1 fighter having a stronger jab, but another having a stronger hook, etc....

But essentially, power dominance is less of an issue with heavier men because you only need a "9mm" to kill a man....so 1 armed with a .357 magnum and another with a .500 magnum  wouldn't even make that much of a difference.  In this case, it's all down to skill with the weapon.


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2006)

Nikolay Valuev is reigning heavyweight champ in one of those boxing organizations, don't know which...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Nov 10, 2006)

I just looked up Nikolay, and realized I do know him.. He won against the much smaller John Ruiz, but only by a split decision.  Not by knock out, and from what I see it was a close fight.  Id say that's a pretty small gap...

If you're Into Pride fighting (although completely different forces are at work here), you ever see Genki Sudo totally make a fool out of Butterbean?  Genki isn't even a heavy weight i think, and Butterbean has gotta be at least 300 lbs.


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2006)

What's Pride fighting?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Nov 10, 2006)

Another Mixed Martial Arts organization. The MMA federation that is most popular in the US is UFC. Pride is more popular in Japan.


----------



## Vegeta (Nov 10, 2006)

ValentineTheory said:


> If you're Into Pride fighting (although completely different forces are at work here), you ever see Genki Sudo totally make a fool out of Butterbean?  Genki isn't even a heavy weight i think, and Butterbean has gotta be at least 300 lbs.



Butterbean is a one-hit wonder. So Genki Sudo vs Butterbean, is Itagaki vs Hoshi =\


----------



## ZE (Nov 14, 2006)

Don’t know why but in this manga I prefer to wait a few weeks and read 3 or 4 chapters in a row than to read one chapter per week.


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2006)

There's really a lot of dialogue in the last few chapters...


----------



## Mori` (Nov 18, 2006)

man i thought i'd die going waiting a fortnight for a release T__T

look forward to seeing a trans/scan ^_^


----------



## cl0ud_ (Nov 19, 2006)

does anyone happen to know what chapter the anime ends on?


----------



## delirium (Nov 19, 2006)

Damn that's messed up. Pops won't even sit in his corner.


----------



## Segan (Nov 22, 2006)

Well, I'm sure revenge IS part of the reason Miyata wants to fight RBj. So we can assume that his father actually won't be there as his second.


----------



## Mori` (Nov 22, 2006)

cheers Puar and good luck with ya exam


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 22, 2006)

Best of luck Puar and thanks for the chapters.

Well Ippo could always second for Miyata, then it would turn into a wrestling match if Miyata was downed. He'd jump in and punch through Randy Boy's skull.


----------



## delirium (Nov 22, 2006)

It would make for some dramatic scenes.. Like if RBjr. got on the move and started poundin Miyat's face in.. could Ippo throw the towel in?


----------



## Segan (Nov 23, 2006)

Nah, Ippo isn't too experienced as a second...and I doubt he even has the guts to offer him his help besides simply cheering on him.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 23, 2006)

Obviously not but it would be interesting to see.


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

True.. On some Nekota/Kamogawa type stuff.


----------



## Segan (Nov 23, 2006)

Assuming his father won't assist Miyata, who would do the job then? Or would he do it alone?


----------



## delirium (Nov 23, 2006)

Kamogawa? Assuming he'd forgive Miyata for his selfishness.


----------



## Segan (Nov 25, 2006)

Thanks for the raw.

This is going to be another big event fight à la two full volumes or more.


----------



## Crowe (Nov 30, 2006)

^ Thanks a lot for the chapter.

Can't see any ads though :I


----------



## Mori` (Dec 1, 2006)

ooh awesome, look forward to this one then ^_^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks for putting it up for everyone BR, as always =D

This chapter... really needs translation.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 2, 2006)

And ParaParaJmo comes to the rescue for that -

Script translated by Para - blizzplanet.com - Zerg


----------



## Mori` (Dec 2, 2006)

lol team aoki >___<

ending is naturally an interesting event =p


----------



## Hagen (Dec 3, 2006)

I have read Hajime no ippo for a long time.

It's great in any gd level.
The fights, the humour, the plot, and specially the characters..Takamura, Ippo, Aoki, Mashiba, Sendou ..i luv them all.

There's only a black mark.
Only one thing that prevents this manga to become perfect..

That black mark has a name...

Itagaki Manabu.

The only worthless character in Ippo, he lacks all... personality, style, brain, and he's not even funny. I like Kimura or Aoki 1000 times more, eventhough they aren't good at boxing. 
The way Itagaki is trying to copy everything Ippo does, even his interest in Kumi and his lack of goals, pisses me off, more if we consider that the guy is a ?genius?. the only good thing about him is his sister.
I cry a little inside with every chapter with Itagaki as the main character .(sorry if im bothering you ppl, but i couldn't hold it anymore, i just cant stand that guy!)

Everything else is perfect  . Ippo is the best sports manga i have ever read.
Im eager to see Takamura fighting again in a REAL match, he rules.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't like Itagaki either.... to me he's like Hayami, Nekota and Miyata half assed thrown together. I didn't like him from his first appearance, and then I really hated him when he was a wuss during his pro debut. I also didn't like how he was in on all of the Takamura stuff during the Hawk fight... I mean he just joined the gym.

Just feel better that someday he may just join the Toho Gym and Ippo can beat the crap out of him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 3, 2006)

Those are heavy words...

I sure like Itagaki more than you do... ^^, and he made me laugh in the most recent chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2006)

I actually quite enjoy Itagaki and his family. The only thing I don't really like is the constant way his sister gets in the way of ippo and kumi


----------



## SaiST (Dec 3, 2006)

You guys're harsh; Manabu's good people.

... That's what I think of 'im *now*, anyways. Opinion was quite different when he first joined Kamogawa Gym.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah he's better now... but I'm not gonna jump on the Itagaki bandwagon....

His Slow Battle is cool...but I just don't like his personality.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 3, 2006)

> I actually quite enjoy Itagaki and his family. The only thing I don't really like is the constant way his sister gets in the way of ippo and kumi


I agree with this post. 

I love his family and their horribly awesome puns. I think his father should get more time in the manga. I hate how his sister prevents the Kumippo love angle from developing. And I think Itagaki's character development is also progressing quite nicely. I think he needs to be hardened some more, and maybe turn on/decide to be one-sided rivals with Ippo, but I'm sure he'll get there in time.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Dec 4, 2006)

Wow, I guess im the only one who didn't like chapter 755...I hate the Aoki Gumi...

At first i really hated Itagaki...he didn't really fit in with the original gang that well....and besides we already have a dashing pretty boy  in the manga and that's Miyata.  But he has started to grow on me a little, though I can't see where his future is goin at all....and he hasn't really "struggled dramatically" in the way that really grabs an interest in story.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> his spars and his intercourse with Mashiba



WTF? He had intercourse with Mashiba?! I knew it! I knew he was gay!  Sparring AND Intercourse?  He's a Masochistic Sadist too! 0_0;;


----------



## Mori` (Dec 4, 2006)

should we put bets on whether thats actually a Yakuza or if Shinoda's come up with a new training plan >_>


----------



## Hagen (Dec 8, 2006)

It was stated a long time ago that boxers trained by Kamogawa are made of win, while boxers trained by Shinoda are destined to be only ¨mud fighters¨


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2006)

Locard said:


> It was stated a long time ago that boxers trained by Kamogawa are made of win, while boxers trained by Shinoda are destined to be only ?mud fighters?



In that case, Itagaki is the exception of the rule, huh?


----------



## delirium (Dec 8, 2006)

No.. 'Cause Itagaki will eventually leave Kamogawa Gym to fight Ippo.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah and there is no way Itagaki has a shot against Ippo... I mean he struggled with Imai, the watered down version of Ippo, so he has no chance against the best infighter in the series (that we know of).

Itagaki tries to charge and infight - he eats the Liver Blow, Gazelle Punch and Dempsey Combo.

He tries to counter he eats the Dempsey 2.0 or Dempsey 360.

If he tries to just straight up box him man to man....well you saw what happened to Karasawa when Ippo sealed the Dempsey Roll..


----------



## Hagen (Dec 8, 2006)

Segan said:


> In that case, Itagaki is the exception of the rule, huh?


Itagaki is also a mud boxer, it's just that he doesn't realize yet.
Infact , he won the rookie kings by _decission_, the way of the mud boxers. 


BlitzRonin said:


> Yeah and there is no way Itagaki has a shot against Ippo... I mean he struggled with Imai, the watered down version of Ippo, so he has no chance against the best infighter in the series (that we know of).
> 
> Itagaki tries to charge and infight - he eats the Liver Blow, Gazelle Punch and Dempsey Combo.
> 
> ...


Nor to mention that Itagaki is one of the pussiest punchers ever and Ippo one of the toughest guys around.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 8, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> Yeah and there is no way Itagaki has a shot against Ippo... I mean he struggled with Imai, the watered down version of Ippo, so he has no chance against the best infighter in the series (that we know of).
> 
> Itagaki tries to charge and infight - he eats the Liver Blow, Gazelle Punch and Dempsey Combo.
> 
> ...



Well yeah, pre-Hoshi fight Itagaki maybe. But he didn't even get remotely serious versus someone Sendo hadn't yet managed to knock down and KO'ed him with ease.

It would be a pretty close fight in likelihood, though I'd expect Ippo to come through in the end. It's got good potential for a bit of drama.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2006)

Shroomsday said:


> Well yeah, pre-Hoshi fight Itagaki maybe. But he didn't even get remotely serious versus someone Sendo hadn't yet managed to knock down and KO'ed him with ease.
> 
> It would be a pretty close fight in likelihood, though I'd expect Ippo to come through in the end. It's got good potential for a bit of drama.



Agree.

If Imai would be fighting Itagaki now, he would be beaten quite easily.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 9, 2006)

good chapter, seems like he's trying to trick Ippo into signing something?

does that mean he's maybe Sakugachi's man?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 9, 2006)

Always interesting to see Ippo getting angry. Just hope this isn't another embarrassing spar (well glove hitting in this case but the meaning's there), like what happened with Imai.

When I read it at first I actually though Ippo was getting ready to spar with him rather than hit the mitts.


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2006)

Is there a script?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, on Dynamite Glove:

Subscription Features

For a while now one's swiftly posted up after the raw's released, so it's worthwhile checking the DG Forums:

Subscription Features


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2006)

I see...thanks for the link.

Gotta wonder whether or not Baron actually dropped by the gym because of Kamogawa's request...
I mean, promising the coach to look after his boxers, while trying to steal one of his best horses....not someone I would ask to take care of someone I hold dear.


----------



## HXHFMP (Dec 11, 2006)

i Just finished watching Hajime ippo and  i wanted to continue it to the manga, however i don't know in what chapter in the manga, the anime stopped. Could someone please tell me, i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Hagen (Dec 12, 2006)

Damn, it really sucks that the Takamura vs Hawk match was never animated T T


----------



## Segan (Dec 12, 2006)

Anime is only for suckers... 

No, seriously, I never watch the animes, so it's not bothering me...


----------



## delirium (Dec 12, 2006)

I watched some of the anime.. And it was actually pretty good. It was smooth. A lotta of reused frames though. I wouldn't have minded seeing a Takamura vs. Hawk fight animated. Or the Mashiba vs. Sawamura fight. Those would have been crazy animated.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 17, 2006)

This last chapter has me excited.  It is rare to see ippo angry and he seems angry.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 18, 2006)

Ya, I can't wait for the next chapter. Ippo angry is awesome, I hope he amazes/owns that trainer. Definitly excited about next chapter.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Dec 21, 2006)

Is it just me or does it seem like that "free-lance" trainer is just some guy trying to make them all fatigued, and steal ippo away from Kamogawa?


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (Dec 21, 2006)

700+ you mean it has that many chapters :amazed 
can you point me to a site where i can dl thoose i just love aoki


----------



## Sirius (Dec 21, 2006)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> 700+ you mean it has that many chapters :amazed
> can you point me to a site where i can dl thoose i just love aoki



Ino x Anyone FC check the OP


----------



## cl0ud_ (Dec 21, 2006)

what chapter does the anime end on?


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Dec 21, 2006)

^The same question was answered a few posts ago...



> Volume 31, Chapter 1, Round 269 is the day right after Ippo defeats Sendo for the Belt.
> 
> Afterwards, a TV Movie (Champion Road) was produced with Ippo's first title defense against Kazuki Sanada followed by an OVA (Extra Round) featuring Mashiba vs. Kimura fighting for the JBC Jr. Lightweight Title. In the Manga, Ippo's fight takes place after Mashiba vs. Kimura. However, the Anime's Movie/OVA has Mashiba vs. Kimura taking place afterwards instead, most likely to have the first full-length feature showcase an Ippo fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## cl0ud_ (Dec 21, 2006)

thnx for the info bro


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 21, 2006)

So randy boy is the son of the boxer who ended miyata's father career.

 who could have seen that coming /end sarcasm


----------



## SaiST (Dec 22, 2006)

... Just catching up, Kisame?


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 22, 2006)

i love ippo to much to read one chapter at one time so i wait for 8 weeks or so to read a big glob.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Dec 22, 2006)

gizmobear99 said:


> Is it just me or does it seem like that "free-lance" trainer is just some guy trying to make them all fatigued, and steal ippo away from Kamogawa?



Yeah seems like it. Baron just seems suspicious  just appering from thin air...


----------



## Sirius (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it just me or does 257 seem to be taking longer than usual to be released..? Anybody know if the the writer is taking a break this week?


----------



## SaiST (Dec 22, 2006)

Ippo rocked that cat.

_* Sai begins pokin' Blitz for a translation._


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 22, 2006)

Sorry, none of the DG regular translators are up yet it seems.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 22, 2006)

Well Para dropped by. He said that Baron Kurita was a former Junior Middleweight at the Kamogawa Gym who ditched after Takamura showed up.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 22, 2006)

one of the mods change the thread title to 757 raw.

Though Hajime no ippo should have its own forum


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 23, 2006)

Well always good to see Ippo do well in the sparring ring, it's normally where he loses face when he really shouldn't.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 23, 2006)

xD, yay for Ippo handing down a beating =p


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 23, 2006)

well glancing over the chapter ippo really surprised me. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing him angry is pretty intense.  I am not sure what is being said but a picture is worth 1000 words and seeing the guy get thrown out of the ring was priceless.


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 23, 2006)

> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing him angry is pretty intense. I am not sure what is being said but a picture is worth 1000 words and seeing the guy get thrown out of the ring was priceless.


 
Pretty sure it was "dont ever talk about my moma Miyata-kun again.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 24, 2006)

I put that in the spoiler tags so people who havn't looked at the chapter would not have it spoiled for them.


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2006)

That's right, it should be in the spoilers, Kisame 


*Spoiler*: __ 



But damn, to throw a Junior Middleweight, which is 15 kilos heavier than Ippo's class, out of the ring just by hitting the mitts, that's just awesome.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 24, 2006)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I have been wondering about this for a while now.  I know this is just a comic but ippo has not had to go on the diets in order to keep his weight down,   Atleast not like the others. Now the muscle mass of ippo has increased by a large ammount, you would think his weight would go up significantly as well.  Ippo punching Randy boy out of the ring is proof of that.


----------



## Sirius (Dec 25, 2006)

Thanks Puar! Merry Christmas.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 25, 2006)

awesome chapter. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Seeing ippo say he is gonna take on the world was pretty intense.  It has been a while since I have been this excited about this manga.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 25, 2006)

cheers puar, merry christmas to you guys at I-O!

much love for that chapter, Ippo's line was great xD


----------



## donston (Dec 26, 2006)

wow that was intense....seeing ippo thinking bigger than japan.....


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2006)

Awesome. Thanks, Ronin.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like the last picture is gonna be Ippo's next opponent. Damn, I need a translation!


----------



## Harlita (Dec 29, 2006)

You are awesome BlitzRonin!!


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 29, 2006)

have no fear kisame is here.

waits for translations


----------



## BlitzRonin (Dec 29, 2006)

Well that guy appeared on the cover of Volume 77 with Jimmy and (maybe) Arnie..


*Spoiler*: __ 



His name is Malcom Gedo, he's the Featherweight Champion of the Philippines. 22-6-4, 15 KO's

Not sure why Kamogawa beat up that other old guy... probably was gathering info on Gedo.. Yep Kamo was in jail..


----------



## Mori` (Dec 29, 2006)

awesome, the magician eh.


*Spoiler*: __ 



and it seems like at least one of his losses has come from him throwing the fight, possibly he's only lost when he's thrown them?

looking forward to this one!!


----------



## Segan (Dec 30, 2006)

BlitzRonin said:


> Well that guy appeared on the cover of Volume 77 with Jimmy and (maybe) Arnie..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought, Randy Boy Jr. was the Philippine Champ? Or did that Malcolm just take the empty place after Randy became Interim OPBF champ?


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 30, 2006)

some one pm me when Miyata avenges his father im going on my non ippo reading break again


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 30, 2006)

havent read the manga yet, but was wondering... 

I read somewhere about a doctor who boxes, and flicker jabs sister (forgot her name) falls for him or something

does Ippo get dumped? (and does he take revenge on her with a liver shot or two?)


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 30, 2006)

Kisame said:


> some one pm me when Miyata avenges his father im going on my non ippo reading break again



I think Miyata is going to lose and ippo is going to have to fight him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2006)

ansoncarter said:


> havent read the manga yet, but was wondering...
> 
> I read somewhere about a doctor who boxes, and flicker jabs sister (forgot her name) falls for him or something
> 
> does Ippo get dumped? (and does he take revenge on her with a liver shot or two?)



Bullshit. Kumi would never dump Ippo. Even though they aren't exactly what people would call a love pair...


----------



## Kisame. (Dec 31, 2006)

> I think Miyata is going to lose and ippo is going to have to fight him.


 
Been there done that. No way Miyata is ever losing to any one not named Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2006)

Morikawa already let Ippo fight the man Miyata lost to once. There's no point in repeating the same event that led to a never-happening meeting between those two in the ring, since they won't fight for a very long period of time anyway.


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 31, 2006)

*DELETE, DOUBLE POST MADE. SNAP, DIDN'T KNOW I DID. 0_O*


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 31, 2006)

Shit, I'm lousy and I'm re-reading, I'm just past the part where old man defeated Ippo.

*Screw!*


----------



## NiknudStunod (Dec 31, 2006)

Kisame said:


> Been there done that. No way Miyata is ever losing to any one not named Ippo.



I don't know that it wont happen again.  I just have the feeling they wont face each other until its a world title match, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



and it will be miyata challenging ippo since he was the one to withdraw from there match.  Ippo is going to need to fight the winner of miyata's match in order to advance on the world.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2006)

I wonder how Malcolm will fight against Ippo. Assuming he got the tapes of Ippo's fights, he must be realizing his own clear power disadvantage. Maybe he will go for points, since we can say that his skills must be higher than Ippo's and that he could fool him all the time.


----------



## donston (Jan 1, 2007)

gunna be an interesting fight....probably see something we havn't seen yet ^_^....can't wiat can't wait


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 1, 2007)

Segan said:


> I wonder how Malcolm will fight against Ippo. Assuming he got the tapes of Ippo's fights, he must be realizing his own clear power disadvantage. Maybe he will go for points, since we can say that his skills must be higher than Ippo's and that he could fool him all the time.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Most likely the guys an out fighter seeing that he has some draws. So I think that you are right Malcolm will probably try and get points to win.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 8, 2007)

Hello, everyone. Noob questions. I just finished watching the anime, and also watched the movie and the ova. At which manga volume does that leave me, and am I missing something if I just start reading from there?


----------



## SaiST (Jan 8, 2007)

That question's been answered quite a few times already. :x



			
				Puar said:
			
		

> Volume 31, Chapter 1, Round 269 is the day right after Ippo defeats Sendo for the Belt.
> 
> Afterwards, a TV Movie (Champion Road) was produced with Ippo's first title defense against Kazuki Sanada followed by an OVA (Extra Round) featuring Mashiba vs. Kimura fighting for the JBC Jr. Lightweight Title. In the Manga, Ippo's fight takes place after Mashiba vs. Kimura. However, the Anime's Movie/OVA has Mashiba vs. Kimura taking place afterwards instead, most likely to have the first full-length feature showcase an Ippo fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 8, 2007)

Sorry. I imagined you get this question a lot, but since it's not on the first post, I figured you don't mind it being asked again. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 8, 2007)

Perfect Moron said:


> Sorry. I imagined you get this question a lot, but since it's not on the first post, I figured you don't mind it being asked again. Thanks for the info!



it is now, you've just stitched up people to ask that in future...now they'll have no excuse xD


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 8, 2007)

And I think I'll spoiler tag that =D


----------



## Mori` (Jan 8, 2007)

Touché good sir


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2007)

New topic:

I was thinking about which characters I would like to see fight against each other.

The most interesting and exciting match-up was definitely Sawamura vs. Mashiba. Two guys with the worst attitudes ever in this story, this only means pure pawnage as we've seen it ^^.

What match-ups would you like to have to look forward to like you would to Sawamura vs. Mashiba?

For example Sendou vs. Miyata Ichiro. Most would probably most people would give no chance for Sendou against Miyata, but I think, it could become a death match.

Or Hoshi against Imai. Even though they both are rather small fries, the match itself would be probably more thrilling than any of Itagaki's fights.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Jan 9, 2007)

ippo vs vorg

I would want vorg to fight in his natural way instead of just infighting like at the champion carnavel.


----------



## Segan (Jan 9, 2007)

NiknudStunod said:


> ippo vs vorg
> 
> I would want vorg to fight in his natural way instead of just infighting like at the champion carnavel.



They never fought at the champ carneval...it was in the A-class tournament. And this match-up doesn't make sense anymore, since they are in different weight classes...


----------



## Jotun (Jan 9, 2007)

I wanna see Ippo go up some weight classes and challenge Takamura


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 9, 2007)

So he can lose?  I really don't see Takamura losing.  He downed a bear!  While not at 100%.  I really think the author just put him in as a constant if he ever decided to change his mind and have Ippo lose.  Just to keep the gym a winner.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2007)

It would make more sense to put match-ups in the same weight class.

How about Vorg vs. Mashiba? That would be a real highlight.


----------



## HXHFMP (Jan 11, 2007)

I wouldn't want this match-up, i really like those guys and i'd hate if one of them loses a match, especially Vorg considering that he is doing this all alone and Mashiba has her sister besides her. 

However What i would most want to see happening is actually seeing Ippo losing another match. I'm a ippo hater, if takamura and the others weren't in the story i would have turned down this manga a long time ago.


----------



## NiknudStunod (Jan 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> They never fought at the champ carneval...it was in the A-class tournament. And this match-up doesn't make sense anymore, since they are in different weight classes...



Sorry I meant the fight leading up to the champions carnival


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 12, 2007)

HXHFMP said:


> I wouldn't want this match-up, i really like those guys and i'd hate if one of them loses a match, especially Vorg considering that he is doing this all alone and Mashiba has her sister besides her.
> 
> However What i would most want to see happening is actually seeing Ippo losing another match. I'm a ippo hater, if takamura and the others weren't in the story i would have turned down this manga a long time ago.



Nooooo. Ippo's great, he's the main reason I keep reading the manga. Its so good to see him grow into a better boxer. Become more confident and everything.


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2007)

Awesome! Thx for the raw.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

translation by hamstar can be found @


Bakumatsu Kikansetsu Irohanihoheto
Episode 15 RAW

as well


----------



## Segan (Jan 20, 2007)

Whoopass! You are awesome ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 20, 2007)

He is in a pretty angry mood admittedly, but his last panel indicates there's more behind this. He might be trying to inspire the fighter who wanted to retire to keep going.

Pretty good chapter.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 20, 2007)

> He is in a pretty angry mood admittedly, but his last panel indicates there's more behind this. He might be trying to inspire the fighter who wanted to retire to keep going.



I sort of got that vibe a little, but I mean he really didn't hold back on the insulting of the guys coach .

from coach we can pretty tediously link to couch and Kamogawa lifting it xD I laughed outloud at that page


----------



## Hagen (Jan 20, 2007)

Segan said:


> New topic:
> 
> I was thinking about which characters I would like to see fight against each other.
> 
> The most interesting and exciting match-up was definitely Sawamura vs. Mashiba. Two guys with the worst attitudes ever in this story, this only means pure pawnage as we've seen it ^^.


I really enjoyed that match.
Sawamura was great! why do he hafta end like that?. a lot of potential wasted there. I hate you Morikawa. 




> For example Sendou vs. Miyata Ichiro. Most would probably most people would give no chance for Sendou against Miyata, but I think, it could become a death match.


Sendou vs Mashiba would be more interesting. Personally, Miyata's matches bores me a lot.


> Or Hoshi against Imai. Even though they both are rather small fries, the match itself would be probably more thrilling than any of Itagaki's fights.


any match would be more thrilling than Itagaki's fights. 
Itagaki is like the definition of ?unthrilling? and ?uninteresting? both inside and outside of the ring, imo.



Jotun said:


> I wanna see Ippo go up some weight classes and challenge Takamura


He would need to grow up a lot, or he would end up looking like that boxing fisherman ~_~ (Uwakara?)


----------



## Jotun (Jan 20, 2007)

Locard said:


> I really enjoyed that match.
> Sawamura was great! why do he hafta end like that?. a lot of potential wasted there. I hate you Morikawa.
> 
> 
> ...



Lol ya, but hey a non sactioned fight would be good too 

Nice comeback chapter, I am glad Ippo was able to pwn someone pretty fast.

I am prolly gonna hate the match up against the magician, cuz I really don't feel like seeing mind games play out >_>


----------



## Segan (Jan 21, 2007)

I bet, Ippo would have kicked his ass in under a minute, if he was prepared for this match like a real title match.


Anyone thinks, that Sendou vs. Ippo III will happen some day?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

> Anyone thinks, that Sendou vs. Ippo III will happen some day?



in a word, yes =p



> I am prolly gonna hate the match up against the magician, cuz I really don't feel like seeing mind games play out >_>



I reckon it'll be good, the magician is obviously a good boxer as well so things will be interesting.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't think that the 7th ranker sucked that bad... It was a green horn ranker going up against a seasoned champ... The same as when Ippo sparred against Date... he got owned too... That guy could still keep growing.

If you think about it, Kamogawa could be conditioning Ippo for the Magician fight right now...

By going all out and blitzing Malcom like that, it will end the fight quick before he can do any of his tricks.

The only way Ippo will get in trouble is if he's thinking, "Is this guy serious or is he faking... should I go in or is he just baiting me, etc.."

Although his experience with Take should have prepared him a lot for this fight.

I bet we'll see this fight, then Miyata Vs Randy, then Ippo Vs Mystery Man and then maybe Takamura Vs Super Middle Champ...

We still need to find out what Itagakimuraoki's rankings are after their fights a few months back.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 21, 2007)

Ippo's spar isn't that surprising when you remember back to how he handled that five fight trip to fight higher weight class rankers before the second Sendo match. But then the featherweight class is easily the strongest in Japan with Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm so behind on Ippo that it's a shame. :/


Anyway, is it a general discussion thread for Ippo?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

yeah, this is general discussion for the manga



> Ippo's spar isn't that surprising when you remember back to how he handled that five fight trip to fight higher weight class rankers before the second Sendo match.



thats true, but he really does have a bad habit of underperforming, does this mean he's got over that thing miyata talked about where he only ever seems to bring out what his opponents cause him to, the whole bell analogy...or was the guy actually quite good and brought out some good stuff from ippo ><


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 21, 2007)

I think Ippo's biggest weakness is just adapting to things he's not used to. But he didn't get out cleanly considering he was notably bruised in this case. Prepared and in an actual match, someone like Imai probably wouldn't give him anywhere as much trouble as the spars.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 21, 2007)

I guess thats also true, he does need to get his head in shape somewhat for things. I'm wondering where we'll go next with things, I wouldn't be surprised to see a jump to close on the start of miyata's fight come the end of this volume.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2007)

thanks puar ^_^


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks alot for the release! An ippo release day is always a good day.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2007)

quite dialogue intensive, looks interesting though. Possibly more info about malcom then and Ippo looks like he's ready to fight.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 27, 2007)

I loved th anime and am on volumne 32 (Just started).
Truelfully I always wanted to read the manga but it was the 60+ volumes that made me walk the other way, so far I' pleased with the manga.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2007)

glad your enjoying bishop, it really is worth it


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2007)

thx for the raw *downloading*


----------



## Chi (Jan 27, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Script by hamstar from DG Forums_ 




round 760 : ring magic

page 1

yagi: coach, it's cold out here, just come inside.

kamogawa: what did you think of the spare earlier?

yagi: It was a 1 round KO just like you wanted. .....But if it was a real match I dont think it would of gone so smoothly. 

kamogawa: hmm...


page 2

yagi: I could already tell he's a orthodox boxer with strong fundementals in footwork. But instead of using it he stopped his feet and fought ippo blow for blow. It was almost like he was trying to imprint his own body with the champion's fists.

kamogawa: He knew it was suicide to go blow for blow with that hard punching kid...

yagi: he just wanted satisfaction, especially after that incident. I just hope he uses this experience to move forward instead of quitting. I'm sure that's why you played the villian with him. Isn't that right?

kamogawa: Actually I was thinking of something else....



page 3

kamogawa: Even if Fukui used his legs it would be possible to KO him. However doing that means going all out without holding anything back. He has the skills of a Japanese ranker...To be able to go easy on him the entire match and taking it to a decision like that is very difficult. Controlling the entire match, not to mention fooling the entire crowd like that....Malcolm Gedo is a fearsome opponent.


page 4

ippo: fukui-san! Ah. You finally stopped. Since you're unfamiliar with Tokyo I'll walk you to the train station. Um.......Please say something.

page 5

fukui: The jaw you punched hurts so bad, It's hard to talk. As time passes by the pain just gets worse. 

ippo: im sorry

fukui: dont be. Im grateful


page 6

fukui: The pain in my jaw is from the left upper....I think I broke my collar bone too? The right hook here really hurt too. What was the last punch exactly? I cant remember.


ippo: it was a right straight.

fukui: right huh, I see. Champions are amazing, everything they do on a completely different level. 

page 7

Fukui: I'm satisfied with everything, I have no regrets.

ippo: Um it's just my opinion but... I noticed while fighting that you are a fighter that stylishly uses his footwork. If you actually faught me with that style we would of seen a different result.

fukui: It's alright! That was some good brawling. It was what i wanted. 

ippo: No...

page 8

Ippo: There's no way you can feel good about that. Boxing against an opponent like that.....you'll leave regret behind. Please challenge me again some other time with your own style. What I'm trying to say is that....I really felt your strength, you can still go higher and higher. It's a waste for you to stop here.

Fukui: You got a really straight personality. You've probably had many bouts where you've given everything so you dont really know....

page 9

Fukui: How it feels like when you want to puke when you're named the winner after a pathetic match. No matter how many times I striked, I could never get a clean hit. By the 3rd round I realized he was much better than me, but even then I chased after him trying to satisfy the cheers of the home crowd. I wanted to show them my best....but

page 10

Fukui: Nothing happened. There were a lot of times I thought i was really in trouble...but nothing happened. To the observer it looked like I was the aggressor and gaining points. All part of his script..

ippo: malcolm gedo...

fukui: and just like he wrote in his script, the match ended and my arm was raised as the winner.


page 11

Fukui: It's clear as day to me that he went easy on me. He let me win. 

ippo: But it still counts as a win and you can simply try harder for next time.

Fukui: I already thought about that! But I cant stand that ovation! I cant stand the cheering of the crowd or the people from my hometown giving me props. My win is a total lie and it's all fake!! All of it!!

page 12

Fukui: I felt miserable. I was the victor but I ran away home. I can't stand to feel like that again. Never again...

Ippo: ....The video coach watched had the match and the interview in it... He must of figured it out and that's what caused the assault incident. He knew this would ruin Fukui as a boxer...


page 12

Fukui: I'm sorry I got all excited.

Ippo: No really..

Fukui: You mentioned Malcolm's name...

Ippo: well I'm schedule to fight him next.

Fukui: I see....I know this is an opinion of an inferior boxer but I'd like you to listen. I dont know what the explanation is but....he uses some form of magic.

ippo: magic!?

page 13

Fukui: in the small 6-meter ring...I lost my sense of distance with him. I tried using my left to judge the distance with him but even then I couldn't tell whether I was too close or too far. 

Ippo: Couldnt judge distance!?

fukui: He's a con-artist of a boxer but his alias as the magician hold very true. Please be careful. 

page 14

fukui: Between the man who KO'ed me in 1 round and the man who played me for 10 rounds...I don't know who will win. However I wish that you wouldn't forgive him. Please win!!

ippo: ah... ill take you to the train station.

fukui: it's alright I'll simply follow the path from which i came. Thank you makunouchi-san. 

ippo: Fukui san~~really~~~

page 15

ippo: are you really going to quit boxing!?

Fukui: you are the best champion. It feels great to fight or even talk to you. I have nothing to regret and now im going home----That's what I was planning to do but something is really bothering me. You're the greatest, but your coach is scum. 

page 16

Fukui: he called my coach a wussy and now that ive been beaten so badly he probably thinks he is right. 

ippo: i guess he did say that....but kamogawa coach is not scum...

fukui: I can't stop here! I'll one day pay him back!! Let's meet again, if possible on the ring.

page 17

Ippo: Yes! I knew it, kamogawa coach is the greatest! 

ippo: magician.....malcolm gedo....




It really reminds of IppovsSawamura.
I see magician also playing with Ippo at the beginning.
And Ippo proving what real boxing is..


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jan 27, 2007)

760 Script by Hamstar - The Shivering Isles Expansion Pack

Kamogawa is the man or is he just an ass?...


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

I see now...Ippo only won by one round KO because Fukui decided on slugging it out with him instead of using his footwork.

Looks like Fukui actually was a capable boxer, but Malcolm must possess godly skills if he could mess up the opponent's distance sense and lose on purpose without getting hurt.

And now it's clear, Ippo's not on a level that high, that he could knock out a Japanese ranker in the first round with ease. I bet, he will struggle like hell before Malcolm gets his ass kicked.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

It does set things up that way, but if it didn't become a slugging match it's possible Ippo might've been more conservative with his own damage.

This chapter does set Malcolm up as even stronger than before but suggesting that Fukui didn't fight to his strengths with Ippo. It's not like Ippo came out unscratched.

I'm going to agree with you, Ippo'll have a tough time but it'll be all part and parcel of learning some new skills.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

Maybe he learns some skills to deal with boxers of the general type of Miyata. Those pinpoint counters are just way too dangerous for someone like Ippo, as he is now.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

You guys are cheating, you started reading Ippo ages ago. 


I started reading in August, but I took a 4-month, 5-month break and now I am off again reading. I'm currently in at Mashiba *VS* Kimura which is pwn. Ownage!!


.. I have a Q; in which Round/Vol. does Ippo lose his title again? (I'm at vol 32)


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> .. I have a Q; in which Round/Vol. does Ippo lose his title again? (I'm at vol 32)



He never loses the title belt. He defended his title all the way until today.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you really want to know about Ippo's future fight record from that Volume? Might as well read it and find out as you go.

Edit: I was a bit late =D


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> He never loses the title belt. He defended his title all the way until today.




That's just awesome. But does he refight Miyata some time?


No problem Shroomsday. Your avatar is ownage, BTW.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> That's just awesome. But does he refight Miyata some time?



Nope. Looks like Morikawa is saving that for the end of the series, or at least for much later.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Nope. Looks like Morikawa is saving that for the end of the series, or at least for much later.




When we're swapping into the subject of "the end of the series" - discuss that yeah? Personally I *don't* think it'll end before Ippo is World Champ in his weight class.


Has Ippo moved on onto challenging the world as of the latest manga??


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

Yes, but it's currently a bit gradual. I reckon we'll see it speed up however. He's not off the radar in the rankings by any means.


*Spoiler*: _End of series_ 



I also feel that the end of the series rests with Martinez. He just seems like the last obstacle to overcome, since effectively every area of his fighting strength is probably at the peak possible with his weight class.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> Has Ippo moved on onto challenging the world as of the latest manga??



Yup. But first he's going to defeat the national champs in the Asian league one after another. After that, Ippo will probably fight opponents beyond Asia or, if he's already the number one contender, he will challenge for the world title (WBC!).

It's just a guess, but I think, it will really go that way in general.


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the information both of you. Wise me didn't open Shroom's spoiler. :/


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 28, 2007)

Open it once you've stepped into the forties. There's something big coming up in the thirties.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Tagged because it spoils the outcome of an upcoming fight_ 



There's nothing big in his spoilers...it just says, that the current world champ in featherweight class is like the ultimate boxer. The strongest in featherweight ever.


----------



## Puar (Jan 28, 2007)

So, like, the new chappie's been sitting up on the I-O site and stuff...  Off to work now, Hookers!


----------



## Bishop (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm on vol 52 now. I thought that by the time I get to 60 he would of relinquied his belt and went fot the world.


----------



## donston (Jan 28, 2007)

i'm going to guess.....that ippo will win the world title belt against martinez and then defend it against miyata............just a guess ^_^.....i just want ippo to have a rematch against the world champ and pwn his arse!!


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

yep puar mentioned it earlier in the thread ^_^

interesting chapter, sets a few things up and glad to see kamogawa wasn't being a heartless ass after all


----------



## Mindfuck (Jan 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: _Tagged because it spoils the outcome of an upcoming fight_
> 
> 
> 
> There's nothing big in his spoilers...it just says, that the current world champ in featherweight class is like the ultimate boxer. The strongest in featherweight ever.




From what I've read, it's Ricardo Martinez right? The one that butchered Date Eji?


----------



## bangli (Jan 29, 2007)

can anyone tell me what chapter is the end of vol 79?

well, i assume we're in vol 80 right now..


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

I believe, there's not even a volume 79, there are only chapters since 78. You can just guess, at which chapter vol 79 ends.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the end of vol 79 was probably Malcolm being revealed as Ippo's next opponent but thats a half guess.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

I thought, I could post some pictures of Ippo to show, how the drawing style has changed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



His debut as pro boxer


Around vol 20, when he's fighting Date Eiji


His title match against Sendou


His first title defense. He almost screwed up...


His third and fastest title defense


His fourth title defense where he proved to be the best infighter of Japan


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Fifth and probably the second most difficult title defense


Sixth title defense. Perfect match, most awesome KO scene ever


Seventh and definitely the most difficult title defense for Ippo


Most recent match, fighting a KO-moster from Thailand


----------



## Bishop (Jan 29, 2007)

Wel I'm on the the defense where he just evolutionized the dempsy rool and beat the ultimate counter puncher. Don't know what tittle defense it was though.

His head looks fat then sharp at times from the pics.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

You mean Sawamura Ryuhei. It was his fifth defense. It's not exactly an evolution but more like a variation of the Dempsey.

The real evolution (the one Kamogawa was thinking of) takes place in his most recent fight against that Thai KO monster...


----------



## Bishop (Jan 29, 2007)

You're making me want to rush the chapters. I wonder will he keep getting in to fights where he gets hit alot. He'll end up with brain damage or with hurt limbs. I like the WBC champ the most, smooth boxer that slapped Ippo around without sweating.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2007)

Nah, I doubt Ippo will get any permanent damages. It has been stated throughout the whole series that he has got a very sturdy body.

He broke a fist and almost tore his leg muscles two times.

And by the way, the name of the WBC champ is unknown


----------



## Bishop (Jan 29, 2007)

Ricardo Matrtinez is the champ of one belt( not programmed in my memory yet.)

Since I love boxing anyway and used to box this manga does it.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

nice pic, I don't think the art style actually changes all that much but rather its a good representation of how Ippo has been aged throughout the manga. It does span several years after all


----------



## Bishop (Jan 29, 2007)

^ IDK, his head changed back and forth but yes  it is getting more developed iver the years.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 29, 2007)

The seventh defense definitely wasn't the hardest.


----------



## Bishop (Jan 29, 2007)

Did Takamura get blind? I'm on vol57 and it seems he may be blind for life..Is the solution solved or is it still a factor?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2007)

keep reading, it'll be mostly answered fairly soon, its something we've never quite had clarified though >_>


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 29, 2007)

nah i dont think he was blind at all.

And i caught back up. wee if only the magician was black and from america i could have someone to play in the ippo games

hawk sucks <.<


----------



## Bishop (Jan 29, 2007)

moridin said:


> keep reading, it'll be mostly answered fairly soon, its something we've never quite had clarified though >_>



In the fight with Goldan Eagle it is stated that he could of been joking.


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> The seventh defense definitely wasn't the hardest.



Maybe not the hardest, but the most difficult. Ippo was the superior fighter in all areas except for the tactical one. And thanks to Kamogawa, exactly this area was almost his downfall. That's why I consider this fight the most difficult one for Ippo...


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 30, 2007)

.... hardest = most difficult    at least in my language


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2007)

Well, if you mean a fight that had the most critical consequences on his body, then it was the fight against Sawamura.

But there Ippo at least had some kind of backup strategy. Against Take, Ippo didn't realize why it happened that he was about to lose and when he did, he would still have lost if it wasn't for the (almost too) late advice of Kamogawa...


----------



## Bishop (Jan 30, 2007)

I thought the easiest fight was the match against Sanada's friend.(6th defense)


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2007)

yeah, that one was fairly uneventful and ippo completely dominated proceedings


----------



## SaiST (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd say Ippo's easiest defense had to be the match he had prior to Takamura's World Title Match. He made a stupid move, but still... It was a quick 1-Round KO.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Jan 30, 2007)

Yeah that was the only first round KO. But in his sixth title defence Ippo totally dominated and his oponent never stood a chance.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 30, 2007)

Link
Shinsen


----------



## Bishop (Jan 30, 2007)

Hey man my source is the first one and like I said it only has 76 of them.
Thanks for second one though, was hoping I could dl them all in Volumes.


----------



## SaiST (Jan 30, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Hey man my source is the first one and like I said it only has 76 of them.


_* Sai glances at the 30+ Chapters below v76 on voiea._

...  



> _was hoping I could dl them all in Volumes._


Ah. I see.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 31, 2007)

I'd hazard a guess the pimping project has them bundled?


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 2, 2007)

Sons, don't you online read Hajime no Ippo on thespectrum.net? <3 loading times.


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2007)

I just found something that seems to be a contradiction, at least to me.

Before Ippo's first title defense against Sanada, I got the impression that it was Kamogawa who broke Hama Dankichi's jaw. But later it was showed that it was an American soldier who did that.
But I'm still a bit confused when I look over that little conversation between Kamogawa and Hama. They are acting like it was Kamogawa who broke Hama's jaw, even though none of them confirmed it explicitly.

What do you think?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 2, 2007)

I think Kamo broke it permently to the state that he had to give up boxing. After the American Hama still fought while he retired after Kamo broke it.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 3, 2007)

nice, fairly dialogue intensive


----------



## Jotun (Feb 3, 2007)

Ya, I think they noticed part of his trick or something. Can't wait to see this guy get pwned tho


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 3, 2007)

Nice. I expect more than just a *touch *of trouble for Ippo-san against this guy.


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 3, 2007)

magician is no match for ippo as ippo has to fight miyata thus if he lets such a wimp trouble him miyata beating him will mean nothing


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2007)

I think you are downgrading Malcolm quite a lot, Kisame...


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 3, 2007)

pfft no one can stop ippo but 

Ricardo
Miyata
Takamura


Ippo is a beast. I never quite realized all the options he had til I started playing Hajime no ippo games. He's the epitome of broken. Some person from the phillipines will confuse him at first then ippo will get up and dempsey roll him into the stands.


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2007)

So what? It's not like every option availabe for Ippo would have to work against Malcolm...


----------



## Mori` (Feb 4, 2007)

there's a translation over @ 

Black Parade forum

as usual :3


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

But the translation isn't even finished... :/


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

How long does it take an average reader to get through all of the currently released chapters?

I've got holidays now.


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

Zaru said:


> How long does it take an average reader to get through all of the currently released chapters?
> 
> I've got holidays now.



There are 78 volumes + 30 chapters...I think, you would need a few days nonstop-reading to get through it...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Well I read Berserk in two days, and Ippo has loads of Fighting scenes that can be quickly read through (no text -> fast reading)

But well I guess I'm gonna read it soon.


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Well I read Berserk in two days, and Ippo has loads of Fighting scenes that can be quickly read through (no text -> fast reading)
> 
> But well I guess I'm gonna read it soon.



You would be surprised how long you would have to take to read through the fights. There's often a lot of text within the fight sequences...


----------



## Zaru (Feb 4, 2007)

Seriously? 

Then, does it take long to understand what is going on in a fight? I hate it when people are punching and whatnot with dozens of speedlines but I get no idea what the fuck is happening...


----------



## Kisame. (Feb 4, 2007)

the fights are very detailed so you will see what happening


----------



## Bishop (Feb 4, 2007)

Zaru said:


> Seriously?
> 
> Then, does it take long to understand what is going on in a fight? I hate it when people are punching and whatnot with dozens of speedlines but I get no idea what the fuck is happening...



No dude it's like this

There's, of course, the fight which is very interesting. In the fight each opponent has an ability that challenges Ippo or the other Boxers so it turns into a struggle to win and nice punches with specialities.

You also have, during the fight, commentary from the other main/sub characters who let you know what the heck is going on. Also the fights last volumes (Normally 1.5).  What is also amazing is the extreme training the guys go through, and it also has a little cheap romance in it.

You should look at the anime first so you can then leave off on the chapters (50 episodes take up 30 vol)


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't like the anime...manga is so much cooler.


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Feb 4, 2007)

I would say so in all aspects but soundtrack, even though I've usually got my own kickin' spin on while I read, especially in large volume.

Still, when Sendo calmly walked out like a cold-blooded murderer to face a shocked and frightened ippo to the first time you hear that doom train music in their all japan rookie championship match, I almost suffocated and had a heart attack at the same time, like everything between my stomach and my eyes just froze over all at once. It's easily one of the most badass fight intro's in all of anime, I'd say.


----------



## Segan (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm hard of hearing and have got absolutely no taste for music, so soundtracks doesn't work on me anyway...


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2007)

Then wait for someone to upload a zip or rar file...

@Puar: thx


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2007)

Your ad link lacks a character in the beginning ^^ (ttp instead of http...)

Edit:Arm extending? Reminds me of Rorounin Kenshin, there was a guy who had extra long arms, but the opponents depth perception was all confused because he had black-white stripes on his forearms.
Malcolm doesn't have stripes, but maybe he really can extend his arms a little bit?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks Puar.

Maybe the magic is something to do with his eyes.


----------



## Segan (Feb 6, 2007)

You mean some sort of hypnotism? That would be original, a boxer who hypnotizes his opponents... ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 6, 2007)

Perhaps, but the eyes are always a big focus point in matches anyway. Just seems that it's not beyond the realms of possibility, but it could as likely be a physical trick.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 7, 2007)

Segan said:


> You mean some sort of hypnotism? That would be original, a boxer who hypnotizes his opponents... ^^



Sounds like Aoki's phychological attack.


----------



## donston (Feb 8, 2007)

maybe he uses drugs...to screw his enemies depth perception......^_^...probably not thu...

put some sort of ether on his gloves and when he punches someone on the face....the opponent gets drugged up on ether....


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 9, 2007)

^ I seriously doubt that. But if thats the case then the magic would be how he got the drugs go unnotice.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2007)

Would it be plausible if Malcolm switches his stances regularly to distort his opponents' depth perception?
From orthodox to southpaw every few seconds...


----------



## Mori` (Feb 9, 2007)

possible, but that sounds quite a bit like randy boys switch hitting, as well as something they'd have noticed when watching the video. They've got a vid of the fight so if it was as clear as switching stances I'm sure they'd have picked it up.


----------



## Air Grady (Feb 10, 2007)

It's too bad Vorg is ranked in the IBF...the JBC (Japan Boxing) doesn't recognize the IBF, meaning Vorg's matches probably won't be in the manga too much.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 10, 2007)

lol @ the bastards winding up ippo xD


----------



## Puar (Feb 11, 2007)

762's up in the usual places, my friends...  Have at it.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 11, 2007)

As in translated also? I just got 261


----------



## Mori` (Feb 11, 2007)

thanks puar

off to download :3


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 11, 2007)

It is up to volume 70 and it still isn't close to being completed, it is a great read.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 11, 2007)

having read the chapter its quite interesting, I wonder just what Ippo grasped at the end about Gedo's style. Especially as he grasped something without having it pointed out to him by the coach. 

I can actually see a scenario now where Gedo is trying to use the tactics he used against Fukui and Ippo is completely dominating him and reading it, then we get some ominous line about the real Malcolm Gedo and the magician properly lets loose.

I'm looking forward to the fight


----------



## Bishop (Feb 11, 2007)

We all are


----------



## Segan (Feb 12, 2007)

Despite his age Ippo is still kinda like a child, naive and easy to scare. Some women would call him sweet because of that ^^


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 12, 2007)

moridin said:


> having read the chapter its quite interesting, I wonder just what Ippo grasped at the end about Gedo's style. Especially as he grasped something without having it pointed out to him by the coach.
> 
> I can actually see a scenario now where Gedo is trying to use the tactics he used against Fukui and Ippo is completely dominating him and reading it, then we get some ominous line about the real Malcolm Gedo and the magician properly lets loose.
> 
> I'm looking forward to the fight



That's pretty similar to how things went with Sawamura. But then it's about as ominous too.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 14, 2007)

I speculate that the mangaka took ideas from real boxing matches....like how sometimes a shorter fighter will have a longer reach than his opponent despite his height.  Most notably Manny Pacquiao has this same peculiarity (not to mention he is also the new Featherweight Champ and Filipino to boot.....).  

So to sum up, I bet Gedo, despite his height, has a deceivingly long arm reach.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2007)

How can Gedo deceive with his arm reach if he didn't even touch Fukui? At least it seemed that way for me.
And shouldn't someone like Fukui notice that his opponent's reach was the cause of his troubled depth perception?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 15, 2007)

hmm....I think another cause for Fukui's surprise could be the same technique that Date used against Ippo in their fight that's supposedly a Filipino technique.  Im refferring to Date's "head turn" moves, where he essentially rolls with the punch and simultaneously turns his head in the direction of the punch to reduce damage.  

I believe when Fukui hit Gedo in the video he didn't feel the "reverb" like Ippo did and disturbed him.  
But on the same note there was no mention of that either.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2007)

Well, Malcolm is a Filipino....

But turning the head shouldn't have any effect on depth perception...


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 15, 2007)

Im just hoping it ISN'T something idiotic....like hypnotism, drugs, "magic", or a hidden cane in his sleeve.  As long as it makes sense....


----------



## Mindfuck (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm currently on the Ippo vs Hammer Nao/Geromichi fight and it's kicking rad now!


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2007)

Italian Stallion said:


> I'm currently on the Ippo vs Hammer Nao/Geromichi fight and it's kicking rad now!



Yeah, in the first round Ippo totally dominated his kouhai.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 15, 2007)

ValentineTheory said:


> Im just hoping it ISN'T something idiotic....like hypnotism, drugs, "magic", or a *hidden cane in his sleeve*.  As long as it makes sense....



Don't think they would let him box with a shirt on 

Yeah, He may do soemthing like throw powder in Ippo's eyes in the latter round to get him.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Feb 15, 2007)

Of course Im referring to Takamura and his "Cane-in-Sleeve" attack on Aoki.  It's obviously not a possibility.  

I But in ring myth, supposedly in Liston VS Ali for the heavyweight titles, Liston's corner had smeared a blinding agent on Liston's gloves, so when he punched Ali, the substance got in his eyes.  Though still unproven, his trainer swears it's the truth (having rubbed Ali's eyes with his finger, then put it in his own eye...and said that it burned).

Although something like that is fairly obvious....you can't really "trick" someone with such a blatant cheating technique.


----------



## Segan (Feb 16, 2007)

Let's just hope Malcolm's magic is something awesome and not some cheap trick...


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 16, 2007)

Ippo seems to figured it out, something about a straight punch...


----------



## Mori` (Feb 17, 2007)

definately an interesting chapter, I'm always worried when ippo seems confident =p

have to wait and see what a translation says about the yagi/kamogawa talk.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Shit...


...SHIT!

Ippo gonna spar with Mashiba?


THAT'S FREAKIN' AWESOME!


----------



## Mori` (Feb 17, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hell yes it is xDDD

next week seems so far away T_T


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2007)

Damn, I wan't a translation...

*Spoiler*: __ 




I've never seen Mashiba wearing a head gear. Wouldn't be surprised if if was actually the first time for him tu use it in a spar. From what I've seen so far, he was always the superior sparring partner, so he wouldn't have needed it until now...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Feb 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo Vs Mashiba II is going to be sweet.. even if it's a sparring match, this could sell out Korakuen Hall...

I also see the words OPBF in those pages a few times... I'm wondering if Mashiba is going to go after the OPBF belt and then challenge the WBC champ...

Also, depending on what happens in this fight, it could progress the IppoxKumi storyline some more.




From what Para and Oni said on DG -


*Spoiler*: __ 



Malcom's camp said they are ready to fight tomorrow, they haven't heard of Ippo and all they care about is money. This pisses Kamogawa off big time.

Mashiba tells Ippo that he's going to wear headgear... I guess he doesn't want to get hit with Ippo's monster punches THAT much.. I think they'll both end up wearing it though.

It doesn't seem like Ippo has really figured out Malcolm's punch.


----------



## Mori` (Feb 17, 2007)

there's a translation over at DG now

caramel apple sundaes


*Spoiler*: __ 




wow certainly was an interesting chapter, so mashiba's first day back in the ring will be an OBPF title fight with a guy who's similar to ippo. Damn I'd be pissed like Kamogawa was if I was in his place too, thats pretty ridiculous that they'd not heard of Ippo. Interesting little note about Itagaki having been showing up lately, wonder what he's upto.

all in all a great chapter


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 17, 2007)

I feel so tempted to read the last 5 chapters I missed, but I really like reading Hni in bulk. In fact, I kind of want to read the entire Miyata Vs Randy Boy Junior fight in one straight go.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Feb 18, 2007)

-Afro Samurai- said:


> I feel so tempted to read the last 5 chapters I missed, but I really like reading Hni in bulk. In fact, I kind of want to read the entire Miyata Vs Randy Boy Junior fight in one straight go.




My cousin finished reading up until Miyata's comeback (the 10 Round one against that shitty guy). I told him to hold off on reading until I give him the ok... which will probably be after Ippo's next fight... then he'll probably wait until Miyata Vs Randy.

Ippo does read better in big chunks, but I think that's only because we were all so used to reading it like that back in the day.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Feb 18, 2007)

Agmaster said:


> Why would you NOT want Miyata in teh game?  Hell, how can you even think he won't be there?  He's way too popular in Ippo's mind.  Like seriously, Ippo is still a little too gay for Miyata.



Look at Puar's sig....and his site....

He's not talking about Miyata. He's talking about Oda.

Puar is probably the biggest Miyata-kun fan*boy* there is....(well I dunno, Para may give him a run for his money)


----------



## Mori` (Feb 19, 2007)

yeah I think I'd hand it to Para...although sometimes Code gives him a run for his money actually =p



> I finally caught up to the latest chapter. I haven't been this much into a manga ever since... well probably never



thats good to hear xD


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn it, I always get excited every time I reread the current chapter. I wanna see them fight now...


NOW!


Damn it...


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 20, 2007)

79 volumes out and ippo still hasn't goptten a world title shot.

Ippo vs Mashiba sounds real juicy to me.

~morimerged


----------



## Segan (Feb 20, 2007)

Next time edit your post, ok?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Feb 20, 2007)

Typical Ippo just letting go in finding out what the magic is. Well I should have expected it. The next one should be good, Mashiba and Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2007)

No new chapter yet...?


----------



## Bishop (Feb 23, 2007)

They come out on sundays lately..last 3 have


----------



## Mori` (Feb 23, 2007)

They've all come out around mid-day saturday for me =p (gmt)


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

Didn't you find it a bit strange, that Mashiba is always advancing one step ahead and Ippo follows up a little bit later...?

When Mashiba became Japanese Champion, Ippo followed up one year later. And now he gets his OPBF title match even though Ippo was the first one to go up to the OPBF league.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Similar to Sendo and Vorg. Ippo has just progressed somewhat slowly since he became the JBC. Then again Ippo would've had his OPBF title match already if Randy Boy hadn't stepped in the picture.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> Similar to Sendo and Vorg. Ippo has just progressed somewhat slowly since he became the JBC. Then again Ippo would've had his OPBF title match already if Randy Boy hadn't stepped in the picture.



And he would have lost...

But I wonder, if Ippo can get the OPBF title once Miyata's fight with Randy is over. If Miyata doesn't intend to fight with Ippo anymore, then he will either relinquish the title (always assuming he wins his next match) and go for the world or move up to higher weight classes.

What do you think, what are the odds of Ippo getting an OPBF title match after Malcolm Gedo? Because I believe, once Miyata defeats Randy, he's got no reason to stick to the OPBF anymore...plus Ippo's ranked first, which gives him the privilege to a title match.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Well there's the possibility Ippo will skip past the OPBF title to the world. And I also reckon Miyata will defeat Randy and move on. Not sure about the weight class jump, but that would make a Miyata vs Ippo fight probably more likely. If Ippo takes a world title and Miyata in a higher class, Miyata could offer Ippo a match. While he may not need the extra weight limit, Ippo would almost definitely accept. And then we have Miyata on his very best form.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

But that would mean that Miyata has to go down his weight class. Ippo can't go higher, because Featherweight is already his natural weight.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 24, 2007)

That was awesome. 

Mashiba throwin' in the uppercuts now. Guess that's their strategy for the JL OPBF Champ.


----------



## BossofBosses (Feb 24, 2007)

Thank you so much for the 764 budd I was waiting for it.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, explosive awesomeness...

I love the new improved style Morikawa draws in that chapter. It looks like both their punches are ripping them each other apart.

And it looks like both Mashiba and Ippo backed off in the same moment both of them were about to punch...


----------



## Kenshi (Feb 24, 2007)

What an amazing chapter... can't wait for the next one...

If only naruto manga was like this


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 24, 2007)

Ippo's weaving seems to have a more of the new 360 style integrated. Hard to know exactly what happened at the end there. Doesn't look like they really hit too hard, since with this new style a hit is pretty clear.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 25, 2007)

The uppercut Mashiba landed was just brutal - seems like that's replaced his 'chopping right' as a method for dealing with in-fighter types such as Ippo. Awesome weaving from Ippo, too.


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, that uppercut was a brutal one. But if Ippo had 8 ounce gloves, his liver blow punch might have not just bent Mashibas body, but knocked back into air even through his block.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 25, 2007)

awesome chapter! I really like the improved style, though I thought the ripping-through-the-opponent-effects where a bit over used. I mean, he used similar effects for quite some time now and he wanted to show how much mashiba and ippo have improved, but I hope future matches won't just be two guys ripping each other apart.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, it would be cool if Morikawa keeps up the style for the future matches...I just love it.

But it would be natural for two guys who are gunning for the world title to rip each other apart. After all, Mashiba and Ippo are two of the five trump cards of Japan in the world rankings (next to Takamura, Sendou and Miyata).


----------



## roujinziro (Feb 26, 2007)

This chapter has become one of my favorites in all of HNI. The last time they fought was years ago in vol 10, and it's good to see how they've improved. Maybe Mashiba will ok Ippo X Kumi dating after this.


----------



## Bishop (Feb 26, 2007)

^ Ippo hasn't neither the balls nor brains of how to handle a relationship or ask Kumi out. I do like the chapter so far, can't wait for the next 2 to come out(figure it will end in the chapter after the next)


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2007)

I just noticed a little unlogical thing:

Back then in volume 74, where Sawamura had his accident and was forced to retire, you can see the helmet he wore lying down the road, like it flew off.
But it's not possible for a motorcycle helmet to fly off unless the head is being taken with...


----------



## Bishop (Feb 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> I just noticed a little unlogical thing:
> 
> Back then in volume 74, where Sawamura had his accident and was forced to retire, you can see the helmet he wore lying down the road, like it flew off.
> But it's not possible for a motorcycle helmet to fly off unless the head is being taken with...



well that actually depends on some factors.

If he had infact had a cheap helmat(looked like one)
If the helmate he had was not tied or strapped to his head.
He is infact an alien.


----------



## donston (Mar 3, 2007)

i wonder if mashiba will counter the dempsy role with a step back caounter(even thu i don't think he is good at counters, but i'm sure he knows the dempsy roles weakness...n' wouldn't want to get hit by it)......then i wonder if ippo will counter the counter......gunna be exciting ^_^


----------



## Segan (Mar 4, 2007)

The raw isn't out yet, is it?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 4, 2007)

Segan said:


> The raw isn't out yet, is it?



its not, no


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 4, 2007)

It's not coming this week. Puar mentioned on DG yesterday.


----------



## Segan (Mar 4, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> It's not coming this week. Puar mentioned on DG yesterday.



Damn it. I should read DG more often...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 4, 2007)

DAMN!

filler text


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 5, 2007)

I can just read this to find out if it is coming this week, thanks guys.


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2007)

I will post pics from throughout the whole series for a bit nostalgic feel


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo smacking Miyata in their second spar 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo vs Oda Yuuske, KO by right Jabs




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo vs. Jason Ozuma




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo knocking Kobayashi out in the last minute




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo trying to counter Hayami's uppercut against infighters and getting a trade-off instead




*Spoiler*: __ 



Mashiba knocking Miyata out


----------



## Bishop (Mar 9, 2007)

I noticed in the th spoiler that Ippo is a victim of premature baldness.


----------



## Diaketh (Mar 10, 2007)

Raws out:

Lacy


*Spoiler*: __ 



Am I the only one completely in love with Mashiba's killer upper? Seems like they're pretty even, though I'm curious what they are talking about at the end


----------



## Chi (Mar 10, 2007)

Seems like Mashiba isn't very satisfied by his performance at the end..


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 10, 2007)

I'm not sure he geniunely reckons he did badly, but was probably frustrated by how much damage he took. Really though it seemed pretty even, but it's pretty good that Ippo seemed to neglate the flicker so quickly,


----------



## Segan (Mar 11, 2007)

What awesome spar.

Guess Mashiba felt he was gonna get hit too if he tried to finish Ippo off. Either way, if he's able to close in this fast against Mashiba, then Malcolm definitely won't be able to take his distance so easily.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 11, 2007)

Can I get a link to the scans, my site isn't working


----------



## donston (Mar 11, 2007)

^_^........WHOAAA!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 12, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Can I get a link to the scans, my site isn't working



here

Make sure to click on their ads at least once.


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2007)

So, more old pics:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo beating Mashiba up




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo vs. Sendou I




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo hitting Saeki from his blind spot




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo knocking Saeki out




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo receiving Vorg's White Fang




*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg getting hit by a body Gazelle Punch. It's especially bad because he's running low in stamina


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 12, 2007)

When will this be on anime source?


----------



## Bishop (Mar 12, 2007)

deleted it.....


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 14, 2007)

Bishop said:


> deleted it.....



What do you mean?


----------



## Sylar (Mar 15, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo is a great manga, but it takes soooooooooooooooooo long to read.


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 15, 2007)

Damn it. Chapter 765 is so short. Mashiba has really grown.


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2007)

Next series of older pictures:


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg getting KO'ed by the Gazelle Punch




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo suddenly collapsed after pummeling Date




*Spoiler*: __ 



The final dramatic and somewhat tragic scene of Ippo's first loss




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo's explosive return


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo's explosive return




*Spoiler*: __ 



The Dempsey Roll makes a spectacular entrance in the series




*Spoiler*: __ 



"He who rules with the left rules the world"...Takamura actually won only using his left (1 Round KO)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sondou with his new-found dashing power





*Spoiler*: __ 



Early 1st round knockdown caused by a sudden Dempsey Roll




*Spoiler*: __ 



"His punches are..."




*Spoiler*: __ 



After 7 rounds of continuos hitting, three devastating Liver Blows that break his ribs, a full Gazelle Punch and 7 full hits in a row with the Dempsey Roll, Sendou Takeshi is finally knocked down (the first and last one to fall in this fight)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sendou collapses as he tries to stand up (at the count of...)




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo wearing the belt


----------



## Bishop (Mar 15, 2007)

WE WANT MORE!!!


----------



## Lucero del Alba (Mar 16, 2007)

I cried like a baby when sendo lost the belt xD

I thought I'd mention it, since just seeing it in summarized slideshow form just now made me tear up


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh yes, Ippo vs. Sendou II is definitely one of the most moving fights.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura's Dragonfish Blow that downed Mashiba




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura losing in an exchange




*Spoiler*: __ 



Faces of shock and surprise




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura's the Rock Lee of Hajime no Ippo - unconscious but still taking a fighting pose




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo trying out the Dempsey Roll on Sanada




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sanada stopping the Dempsey Roll




*Spoiler*: __ 



After being dominated the whole time, Ippo's finally starting to fight back




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo gets his first clean hit in the 3rd round, and it's a devastating one




*Spoiler*: __ 



Sanada getting down


----------



## ValentineTheory (Mar 16, 2007)

I just hate how gradually over time the art style has become less and less original, and beginning to take on a more generic look.  Looking at these older scans of his fights really shows how the mangaka's style has changed.....

although it HAS been roughly 17 years since he started this story, so it is to be expected.....


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2007)

And this comes from someone, who has a picture with a very generic-looking face of an anime character in his sig...?


----------



## ValentineTheory (Mar 16, 2007)

Yes you could take that as a free shot to be a complete smartass.

Not that generic is a negative, but only proves how over time tastes in artistic style has changed, and the mangaka has adapted to the market.  

I hope your ad hominem comment sufficiently supplemented your ego.


----------



## Chi (Mar 16, 2007)

Oh, come on.
I'll recognize a page from HnI from thousands of others.
Even if it got some "generic" elements, Morikawa's style is still easily recognizable. And how he draws bodies and fights is really unique.
And it's not just changed. It's really improved.

Anyway. I'm not a fan of an old drawing style. I don't like it even. But, come on. It's HnI. I enjoyed first volumes as much as I enjoy the last ones, since it's story, characters and comedy are really great.


----------



## ValentineTheory (Mar 16, 2007)

As I said, He adapted to the new tastes in the market. Of course my comment has nothing to do with the actual enjoyability of the story or characters.  Im an avid fan of Mitsuru Adachi's work, which is some of the most plain drawings I've seen, but amoung my favorites. 

You could also argue that in his earlier works, the characters took on a more child like look, and now they look more mature.  For continuity sake you could say they simply "grew older".  Ippo in particular does look far more mature than when the manga first started not to mention far mor muscular.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2007)

Supplement my ego...?

I don't know what you mean, but anyway, I don't think there's a single long-running manga series, that doesn't change over the course of time. In fact, you always tend to draw the same character more straightforward and more mature-looking than in the beginning after a considerable amount of practice.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2007)

Let's keep this thread happy and civil.

The artwork has become sharper, much like most authors tend to move to as a series progresses. I feel that it still has its character, but there's a much better sense of kinetics particularly.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2007)

Well, it has got some "cineastic" effects in the last few chapters. I love them, really...

Does anyone think, there's a possibility of Sawamura getting back to ring? I still feel Morikawa should have let him continue boxing instead of making him retire.

By the way, Sawamura would have clearly won by KO against Mashiba, if he hadn't retardedly kicked him. That gave Mashiba the reason to pay it back in the same manner, and it turned all against Sawamura...


----------



## Chi (Mar 18, 2007)

Sawamura was a hax character.
He was clearly superior to Mashiba, and with some proper training and a little more seriousness he could beat Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2007)

Yes, as his teacher said: "Ryuhei, you've got a fearsome level of talent..."

More old pics


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Sanada totally collapsing after lasting through the Dempsey Roll and trying to finish Ippo who used up every last bit of his strength




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo totally exhausted after beating Sanada




*Spoiler*: __ 



Miyata Ichiro's KO punch: the Jolt right cross-counter




*Spoiler*: __ 



Date vs. Martinez: Heartbreak shot that breaks his own right instead of his opponent's heart...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Date's second attempt to hit with his Heartbreak Shot, this time with his broken right...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Martinez whitstanding (big deal, Date's right was broken...) and dodging a left that's supposed to knock him out...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Instead, Date's being knocked the shit outta him by the champ's devastating right




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo dominating his former kouhai...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Bye, bye Geromichi...you lost by KO.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2007)

Next is Takamura vs. Bryan Hawk...the first opponent to cause Takamura a major struggle.


*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura's supersonic left




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawk's unpredictable style catches him by surprise..




*Spoiler*: __ 



Hawk overpowering Takamura...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura getting downed...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura fighting back...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura losing again...




*Spoiler*: __ 



"If my soul vanishes, I will crawl out of my coffin..."




*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura downing Hawk




*Spoiler*: __ 



The final beating...




*Spoiler*: __ 



The number that announces a newborn world champion...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 18, 2007)

Has the round 766 scan came out yet?


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 18, 2007)

you mean 276 don't you?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 18, 2007)

You mean 766 don't you?

And no.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 18, 2007)

I mean 766.....


----------



## Taleran (Mar 18, 2007)

here



YA for the previews about the game only being half true


Ippo + Wii Boxing is on BABY YEAH!


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 19, 2007)

Did 766 come out?


----------



## Segan (Mar 20, 2007)

Raw is here: Here's a quick explaination of RHPS, and an informative tutorial on how to do it(click the sillouette of the only bunny moving at the end) XD


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2007)

yosh finally :3

winner takes all xD, well thats one way to make malcolm take it seriously xD

pretty smart from kamogawa I think


----------



## Chi (Mar 20, 2007)

Is it only me, but does Malcolm looks like a bald Aoki?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2007)

Chi said:


> Is it only me, but does Malcolm looks like a bald Aoki?



DDDDDD:

you just devalued his character xD


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2007)

Why is the raw just coming out today? This last week has been devistating.


----------



## Segan (Mar 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> Why is the raw just coming out today? This last week has been devistating.



So what? The people we get the raws from are all volunteers. It's not like it's their duty to provide us with raws on time every week...

Just be glad it's here. Anything else is just inappropriate...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 20, 2007)

They volunteer to make raws? I though the author made it and people hosted them on sites?


----------



## Mori` (Mar 20, 2007)

well the mangaka (and their assistants) draw it and its published in whatever magazine it goes out in (shounen/weekly magazine for ippo).

Then people illegally scan them and host them...its not something they have to do, nor something they probably get all that much thanks for and certainly not something they get money for.

given things like this happening

this

its not really unsurprising people might not be all that willing to scan the chapters


----------



## Segan (Mar 20, 2007)

Bishop said:


> They volunteer to make raws? I though the author made it and people hosted them on sites?



Hmm...I will just pretend you are being sarcastic.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 22, 2007)

....Me too >.>


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 22, 2007)

Sweet thanks for the lq puar.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 22, 2007)

thank you sir puar ^_^


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 23, 2007)

Why doesn't anime source have these anymore?


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Mar 24, 2007)

Hey does anyone know how much the 2 million yen they are talking about in US dollars. It doesn't sound very big.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2007)

metal_uzumaki said:


> Hey does anyone know how much the 2 million yen they are talking about in US dollars. It doesn't sound very big.



about $18,000 (pre-tax)


----------



## Bishop (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for the chpt


----------



## Mori` (Mar 24, 2007)

nice chapter :3

really liked the last page, that was sweet. Damn this fight seems to be arriving very quickly. I'm excited!


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 25, 2007)

Cheers, Blitz.

Things are getting good.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 25, 2007)

Malcom's character design seemed to turn far more evil in this chapter. Reminds me of Sawamura's initial appearance and final turn out (and Randy Boy Jr too for that matter).


----------



## BlitzRonin (Mar 25, 2007)

I'm thinking that Round 768 will have the weigh-in and some stuff is going to do down there.... Then in Round 769 Ippo is going to talk to Itagaki, Mashiba or Kumi before the fight... Then in Round 770 the fight is going to start...

I'm a bit nervous about this one... I don't think he's going to lose, but it's not going to be a quick fight like Jimmy Sisfa was either..

I didn't like the way Malcolm picked Ippo up off the ground... he's got some strength in that wiry body... and he has the reach advantage on Ippo.. He looks to be a very well rounded boxer.


----------



## Shiraishi (Mar 26, 2007)

Ah, I must post in here.

Ippo is such a wonderfully awesome series which has gone through over 750 chapters and really hasn't even DUG into the REAL juicy stuff. We still have a lot more to cover.

And reading all 767 isn't really a job more than an awesome comedic and action packed trip.

And Malcom seems like a fun character. Hopefully, and I am guessing, Ippo knocks him out in Round One and makes a real step towards the World.

And after this we still have another one or two OPBF regional champs to face Ippo, the HUGE OPBF Randy vs. Miyata, and then you have so many characters that need to rank up and fight.

Ippo can seriously, in all honesty, and probably will go another 500 to 700 chapters.


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 26, 2007)

What I want to know is what that darn "magic" is.


----------



## Segan (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder why they on dynamiteglove expect Ippo to beat Malcolm in the first rounds. Just because you know he CAN'T lose, doesn't mean he won't struggle. And I bet it will turn out that Malcolm Gedo is worth far, far more than his actual rank or status can say about how capable a boxer he is...

Expect Ippo to struggle quite a bit before he sends Malcolm to hospital à la Sawamura...


----------



## Bishop (Mar 27, 2007)

I agree with you on that one Segan; Ippo isn't ht efastest learner in the ring, so it will take some rounds to find the "magic" and a round or two to alter and beat the "magic"

I think the magic is a cocaine powder thrown at one's fast >.>


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 27, 2007)

Well, it looks like the match will start in a couple of chapters. I can't wait to see it.

Wonder what this 'magic' is all about.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Mar 28, 2007)

2 Million yen is only 17000 dollars? The number makes it seem far larger than it actually is. haha Thats still a lot of money for a non-title match though. I'm excited!


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, the lower weight classes aren't as popular as higher weight classes are (especially heavyweight!). While in heavyweight you could make millions of dollars, the lower classes don't get as much attention, so they earn much less money...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 28, 2007)

If Malcom ends up getting KO'ed without a fight it'll look bad on Ippo (that he was fighting someone much weaker, like the stats suggest). It won't be that short I reckon.


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, Malcolm can't take a dive to lose purposefully, because he would get no money, which is the sole reason he's boxing (at least it seems so...).


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

Well considering Ippo has only easily beat some one once I don't think an easy KO will happen here. Normally, no matter how weak the opponent may be, Ippo struggles, gets his ass beat, then comes back an wins.


----------



## Segan (Mar 28, 2007)

May I remind you of Karasawa? Ippo didn't struggle one bit there...

But then again, Karasawa did stick to basics and that was his downfall. But international opponents aren't going to be basic fighters anymore, much less the national champs.


----------



## Bishop (Mar 28, 2007)

One person, like I said. Otherwise, he has always had a mental or physical struggle in a boxing bout.


----------



## theshad (Mar 28, 2007)

I think it was Yi Yonsu who was recently taken out in the first round by Ippo, a lot of his early matches were first round KOs also. If it isn't somebody hyped up Ippo never has trouble with them, I am sure Malcolm will put up a fight though.


----------



## BossofBosses (Mar 29, 2007)

We always see an epic battle and than you see the fight only lasted 4 or 5 rounds, that's how it goes. I think it will last a while and ippo will level up somehow.


----------



## Segan (Apr 1, 2007)

768 Raw: Queen Dolls

Translation: Link removed


----------



## Bishop (Apr 1, 2007)

Thank you Paur. Ignition-One has been having some problems lately.


----------



## donston (Apr 1, 2007)

malcom will probably realize that ippo is the real thing.....but it be to late ....he'd be facing the roof by then.....tehehe


----------



## Segan (Apr 2, 2007)

The ceiling you mean...

Well, we can be sure that Ippo is gonna get his ass kicked first before Malcolm gets torn apart.

The second part should compensate for the first one


----------



## BossofBosses (Apr 3, 2007)

Something tells me this match will somehow give malcom a change of heart, and he will box for the passion of winning not for the money. Just like ippo did to sawamura.


----------



## Chi (Apr 3, 2007)

Something tells me Ippo and coach Kamogawa will continue their training on the streets, because of the lack of money


----------



## ValentineTheory (Apr 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, the lower weight classes aren't as popular as higher weight classes are (especially heavyweight!). While in heavyweight you could make millions of dollars, the lower classes don't get as much attention, so they earn much less money...




Well, in most of boxing history's past that's true, but in recent boxing, lower weight classes have been having much success in the popularity department.  Heavy weights have been slowly losing favor, as many current top ranker in the heavy weight division aren't stylistically interesting to watch and champions haven't been able to hold on to the title very long.  

If you look at the "fight of the year" picks from the past twenty years, the majority are not Heavy weights, nor are they cruiser weights.  Many are Welter and below.  (Gatti-Ward, Ward-Burton, Morales-Barrera, Carbajal-Gonzales, Leonard-Hagler etc).  The purses for recent championship for lower weight classes also break the Million dollar barrier (and even non championship fights, depending on the fighters, like Mayweather-Gatti).

In my opinion after the bad rap from the Ali and Tyson era's, there was a shift towards lighter classes.  There's hasn't been too many exciting heavyweights since Tyson.


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2007)

Ah, well, I'm not up to date when it comes to international boxing. But I find it good that people are slowly paying more attention to lower weight classes. Just because they are not as heavy as higher classes, doesn't mean, they have got nothing worth to show.


----------



## donston (Apr 6, 2007)

i like watchin' the lower weights.....super fast, mad punches thrown, very exciting.....


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2007)

donston said:


> i like watchin' the lower weights.....super fast, mad punches thrown, very exciting.....



The thing is most of the time they are young kids who are weak. You can catch it every tuesday and friday on ESPN though


----------



## Bishop (Apr 7, 2007)

PRAISE THEE!!!


----------



## Segan (Apr 7, 2007)

What a fool...

And I actually believed, that he could afford to pay 500 000 yen. Now he's in debt to his gymmates...


----------



## crazymtf (Apr 11, 2007)

Just wondering where does the anime stop and the manga keep going? Also any news if there going to keep making eps of the manga? I really liked the anime.


----------



## gizmobear99 (Apr 11, 2007)

Oh my! KARMA! =) Thanks guys, you're the greatest. <3


----------



## ValentineTheory (Apr 12, 2007)

Bishop said:


> The thing is most of the time they are young kids who are weak. You can catch it every tuesday and friday on ESPN though



What?  And this is coming from a guy who reads a manga about a featherweight boxer with nothing but knockouts on his record?  I think more than anything that statement is just your personal archetype of lighter category boxers.  I mean, Barrera, Morales, Pacquiao, Sugar Ray Leonard, Oscar De La Hoya, Gatti, Ward, Floyd Mayweather etc, all are far from being "kids" and no, they aren't weak.  I could go on all day on "knock out artists" of lighter fighters.  There's tons.

Even lesser known names like Louis Castillo, Antonio Margarito, Kermit Cintron, Kid Diamond, and Humberto Soto are all welter weights or lighter and are known for either having heavy hands or great knockout ratios.  

Sure they are less powerful than a heavy weights, but they are by no means "weak" and considering their profession of knocking out other full grown men for entertainment, they are by no means children.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 12, 2007)

ValentineTheory said:


> What?  And this is coming from a guy who reads a manga about a featherweight boxer with nothing but knockouts on his record?  I think more than anything that statement is just your personal archetype of lighter category boxers.  I mean, Barrera, Morales, Pacquiao, Sugar Ray Leonard, Oscar De La Hoya, Gatti, Ward, Floyd Mayweather etc, all are far from being "kids" and no, they aren't weak.  I could go on all day on "knock out artists" of lighter fighters.  There's tons.
> 
> Even lesser known names like Louis Castillo, Antonio Margarito, Kermit Cintron, Kid Diamond, and Humberto Soto are all welter weights or lighter and are known for either having heavy hands or great knockout ratios.
> 
> Sure they are less powerful than a heavy weights, but they are by no means "weak" and considering their profession of knocking out other full grown men for entertainment, they are by no means children.



I was tallking about feather, super light and batim weight 

Sadly Mayweather said he will retire after the De La Hoya bout be4cause he broke his hand .

...Gatti!? Please...


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 14, 2007)

Are there any candidates willing to continue the HnI pimping project?

It just seems that the current pimpers don't give a darn about it and many request haven't been fulfilled (including my own).....


----------



## Vegeta (Apr 14, 2007)

Link removed

Join the IRC revolution and pimp yo'self.


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 14, 2007)

*sigh*

Ok, I'll try it by using the tutorial that Zaru made...


----------



## Segan (Apr 20, 2007)

Some pics from the World War 2 arc. Reading through it made me realize, how godly Kamogawa actually was in his prime. I bet, Martinez would be dead meat, if they were to fight.
The only one I could see him lose to, are Nekota and Takamura. Nekota for obvious reasons, and Takamura because his reach would kill Kamogawa before he could get close enough for his Tekken to connect.

*Spoiler*: __ 





*Spoiler*: __ 



Prime Kamogawa's deadly Tekken




*Spoiler*: __ 



Right-handed Tekken. Even Takamura would be dead meat if he took it.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamogawa downing the World's 5th Welterweight Seed, Anderson






I wonder what weight class Kamogawa was (I know, I know, back then, there were no such classes in Japan). I think I read it was Bantamweight or somewhere around it.


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2007)

Awesome. Thanks moridin.

By the way, is the guy in your avatar wrapping bandages around his hand with a sword's grip?
I can't help but feel blatantly reminded of Guts...

Edit: Awesome, man. Looks like his legs weren't supporting him after that one punch.
Though, I'm now sure, this figth will follow a pattern ? la Take Keiichi. Both had relatively lot of losses, both don't have any real outstanding abilities. And both were knocked down early in the first round. And both are giving off the feeling of sneaky bastards.
After that shock, I bet Malcolm will pull off something that will give Ippo a run for his money.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 21, 2007)

In fairness to the series there's still that sense of unease about this fight. We know Ippo will win but it really doesn't come across that'll it'll be easy.

I wonder if he'll start using a few more jabs in this match.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Malcolm was probably about to avoid, but succeeded only to a half, because he still took a punch to the head (which became only a push as Malcolm lessened the impact by trying to avoid), which caused him to lose balance.

Need to wait for a translation, though.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

Ah, the fight's off awesomely. IPPO IS PUMPED; Malcom and Ippo meet in the ring and Malcom says that Ippo can look good once more in front of his people and Ippo basically shrugs him off with a face of crazy.

And then Ippo basically rushes out and uses straight power to overwhelm Malcom. It weren't even punches, God damn, Ippo was just pushing skinny man around the ring.

Malcom will show his magic, but I see 2nd Round KO in the corner.

Ippo's going to ass rape him to hell.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

Now, now, don't exaggerate. Only a single out of dozens of punches connected on Malcolm, and even then Malcolm must have lessened the impact of Ippo's punch by backing away his head and was still thrown off balance.


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

> Holy shit Ippo is pumped. At the gorilla position he clashes his fists 3 times and Malcolm's camp are amazed how popular he is.
> 
> Malcolm and Ippo meet up face to face. I was hoping they'd do something that Marvin Eastman and Quinton Jackson did in their rematch. Malcolm is amazed at how much the people lvoe him and the referee tells him there should be no private conversations. He gives Ippo one last chance to make him "look good" in front of his people and Ippo is like "FUCK YOU BITCH I'M GONNA KNOCK YOU THE FUCK OUT AND YOU'RE GONNA REMEMBER MY NAME NONE OF THIS 10% LUCK, 20% SKILL, 15% CONCENTRATED POWER OF WILL, 5% PLEASURE, 50% NAME CRAP!" Just I'm gonna KTFO you like a little bitch. Well, Ippo didn't say that but the expression on his face does and Kamogawa comes in and says you shut the fuck up.
> 
> ...



From ParaParaJMo at the Ippo forums.

Ippo's going to kill a bitch.

Malcom now knows that the ring isn't safe and he's in there with Ippo.

This goes for another eight chapters...we'll get a SMALL...SMALL turn of events with Malcom winning with the 'magic' and then Ippo will show that Malcom is his bitch.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

No doubt, Ippo is the most awesome when he's that pumped, maybe with exception of Miyata (Jounbong, anyone?) and Takamura snapping.

But no matter how awesome he's right now, you just KNOW Ippo is going to struggle badly before he pounds into Malcolm's skull till he has no face anymore...


----------



## Shiraishi (Apr 22, 2007)

Segan said:


> No doubt, Ippo is the most awesome when he's that pumped, maybe with exception of Miyata (Jounbong, anyone?) and Takamura snapping.
> 
> But no matter how awesome he's right now, you just KNOW Ippo is going to struggle badly before he pounds into Malcolm's skull till he has no face anymore...



Nah, Ippo won't struggle. I think his Australia champion fight will be the longest. Malcom seems like a killin' point.

He will struggle slightly, but he will overcome.


----------



## Segan (Apr 22, 2007)

If Kamogawa says Malcolm's skills are FIRST CLASS RATE and he calls him a fearsome opponent, then this is a hint big enough, that Malcolm is gonna be a tough opponent.

So you better don't claim it will be an easy win and Ippo be like confused for one round and then smash him in the next. If this doesn't happen, then I will laugh at your face. 

(just kidding, ok?)


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks, Puar.

Looks like it wasn't a clean hit, but a graze to the temple, and Gedo wanted to take the distance as he realized that being that close to Ippo was too dangerous. But then as he wanted to step back he lost his balance because it went right into his legs.

Conclusion: Malcolm is bad at taking punches.

That was an awesome start. Now let's see what Gedo has got. His defensive skills are definitely A-class.


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2007)

Next series of old pics. This time it's Ippo vs. Shimabukuro, the Stamina Monster, the fourth title defense.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Face to face before the fight
First display of power from the Ryuku Warrior
The beginning of the slugfest
Ippo proves that his infighting skills are superior
Ippo getting pounded after running out of stamina
Ippo, after his Dempsey Roll has been defeated
Shimabukuro pushing Ippo
Another display of destructive power from the Ryuku Warrior
Ippo betting it all on the Dempsey Roll again
One of the most brutal dual exchances in the whole series


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Finally, Ippo knocks Shimabukuro down
Ippo's win after a dramatic count-out
Ippo after being announced the winner


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 3, 2007)

New raw's out:

medical wrist bindings


----------



## Mori` (May 3, 2007)

wooo early

off to read!


*Spoiler*: __ 



and so the magic appears


----------



## BossofBosses (May 3, 2007)

thanks for the new raw budd.


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2007)

Moridin, what manga is your avatar from?

Besides, thanks for the raw


----------



## Mori` (May 4, 2007)

its a particularly good fanart of gintoki from gintama...even if it does go against just about everything his character is in the story >_>


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2007)

Ah, I see...

Anyway, I expect Malcolm to turn the tables from now on for a little while...


----------



## Kami-Sama (May 4, 2007)

Hi, i just finished the pimping project, pack 28 chp 256...

is there a place where i can get the following chps? since i can't find any


----------



## Sirius (May 7, 2007)

Looks like gedo is finally taking Ippo seriously, he could become a pretty cool character.


----------



## Pasty (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Mori` (May 16, 2007)

Thanks Puar <3


----------



## Caso (May 22, 2007)

yo it was a long time ago, i ended on vol 76, any tips where i can get the rest  appreciate it


----------



## SigbinPuti™ (May 25, 2007)

what volume does the anime stop


----------



## BossofBosses (May 27, 2007)

TinapayBreadStyx said:


> what volume does the anime stop






I think 24 or something like that the movies incorporate a volume or 2. Is 773 out this week?


----------



## Segan (May 27, 2007)

Doesn't the anime stop at the point where Ippo beats Sendou for the second time and becomes the Japanese Champion? In that case, that would be the end of vol. 30.

And no, there's no 773 yet. Check out dynamiteglove.com for news...


----------



## BossofBosses (May 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Doesn't the anime stop at the point where Ippo beats Sendou for the second time and becomes the Japanese Champion? In that case, that would be the end of vol. 30.
> 
> And no, there's no 773 yet. Check out dynamiteglove.com for news...




They said they went on vacation for that week, so even they wouldn't know.


----------



## Mori` (May 28, 2007)

i'd imagine he meant check the forums.

there's been no 773 raw yet, its past the time 774 would normally have been upped as well. Seems like the arrests in Japan have scared people somewhat, or possibly even the SM scanner doing it was actually the one arrested


*Spoiler*: _773 spoilers_ 





			
				para @ dg said:
			
		

> round 1 has ended, kamogawa told Ippo to watch Gedo's footwork and is now catching on with the strategy and managed to hit him with a body blow. Malcolm is also confident he can also finish it.


----------



## Chi (May 28, 2007)

At least spoilers are in 

It seems, both are desperate to finish this. I predict a soon end with Ippo being a winner 
If Malcolm doesn't have any hidden weapons, then it'll be round 2.


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2007)

Malcolm has been built up as a fearsome opponent way too much to lose in two rounds already.

After all, you don't become the Filipino Champ by throwing fights. I'm pretty sure, he only throws fights outside of title matches...or if he gets more money by losing.


----------



## Segan (Jun 2, 2007)

Thank you.

At long last, Gedo is showing off his true worth...it's spelling trouble for Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Jun 3, 2007)

Thank you, Puar, the almighty God of all that is HnI. I appreciate your and DG's work and I will provide some clicks on your google ads.

Edit: What does Ippo think in that last panel?


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2007)

The scans are out:

Go For Broke


*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, I'm beginning to like Gedo now. He felt that body blow, but he totally knew what Ippo was thinking. And then he nailed Ippo with a counter as Ippo wasn't even in the firing range he thought he memorized just a moment ago.

And as a result, Ippo is beginning to believe, Gedo's arm actually extended. In short, he's even more confused than before.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 4, 2007)

Ricardo Martinez is a god

Does sendo stand a chance?


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> Ricardo Martinez is a god
> 
> Does sendo stand a chance?



Unless Martinez gets a direct hit to the head from Sendou's right-handed Smash...no.


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2007)

Sorry for double-posting, but I just have to :]

According to wikipedia.org, Sendou's Smash is the same as Donovan Ruddock's "three-quarters uppercut", that has been shown to be really devastating.
And according to Mike Tyson, Ruddock was the hardest puncher he ever met. Despite the fact, that Ruddock initially was a feared heavyweight boxer, in his four most noticed fights, which were all against big names like Tyson and Lewis, he lost them all.
If you read the wikipedia article

*Spoiler*: __ 






			
				wikipedia.org said:
			
		

> Donovan Ruddock (born December 21, 1963 in St. Catherine, Jamaica), also known as Razor Ruddock, was a Canadian heavyweight boxer. *He was a promising Heavyweight of the early 1990s, who was known for a powerful left hook, which he called "The Smash".* One of the best exhibitions of his left hook power, was his brutal 1990 knockout of former Heavyweight champion Michael Dokes.
> 
> Ruddock fought as a professional boxer from 1982 until 2001, winning the Canandian heavyweight championship as well as other minor title belts. *Although Ruddock is seen as an underachiever, at one time he was a feared heavyweight, and both Evander Holyfield and George Foreman refused to fight him.* Ruddock also owned a win over Lennox Lewis in the amateurs.[1]
> 
> ...





you'll probably get the impression, that Morikawa used this real boxer as a basis for Sendou's character and role.

He's strong and basically on par with any other top tier boxer (Ippo, Mashiba, Miyata), but in the end he still loses.

Edit:Here is the youtube clip with good examples of his Smash.
Watching it in slow motion makes you realize how devastating it was.


----------



## BossofBosses (Jun 5, 2007)

Segan said:


> Sorry for double-posting, but I just have to :]
> 
> According to wikipedia.org, Sendou's Smash is the same as Donovan Ruddock's "three-quarters uppercut", that has been shown to be really devastating.
> And according to Mike Tyson, Ruddock was the hardest puncher he ever met. Despite the fact, that Ruddock initially was a feared heavyweight boxer, in his four most noticed fights, which were all against big names like Tyson and Lewis, he lost them all.
> ...




Wow thanks so much for that info, just goes to show how much research that the ippo writers have gone through when developing their characters.


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2007)

I just found a clip with Fuji Takeshi, who also used the Dempsey Roll. And it looks spectacular:
Part III

Maybe some of you remember that the boxing magazine reporter Fuji (I'm sure that's his name) mentioned that boxer when referring to the Dempsey Roll (vol. 24, after Ippo wasted that Thai).


----------



## Puar (Jun 6, 2007)

Regarding inspirations for Hajime no Ippo characters goes, there've been several  discussions at Dynamite Glove covering this topic, like this one and this one, but so far as Sendo goes, like he says in the Manga/Anime himself, he's modeled after World Heavyweight Champion Rocky Marciano, 49-0-0 (43 KO's), and Hidekazu Akai, who was also called Naniwa's Rocky, as stated by Morikawa in an interview.  Akai went 19-2-0 (16 KO's) and challenged unsuccessfully for the WBC Light Welter Title.  He suffered a brain hemmorhage from his final fight and underwent a brain operation.  Sounds a little like Sendo vs. Ippo I, doesn't it?  According to Para, "(Akai) retired and became a successful actor. Kind of like a Japanese Tony Danza in a way."


----------



## Segan (Jun 6, 2007)

Wait, did Morikawa actually say, he modeled Sendou after Hidekazu Akai, or did he just say, there was a Hidekazu Akai who once was called Naniwa's Rocky?


----------



## Chi (Jun 7, 2007)

Wow. Nice chap 

Gedou looks like a skull 


*Spoiler*: __ 




So, does ippo figured gedou's "magic", or did he just decided to use Gedou's hand to judge the distance?
I think, when Gedou's hand touches Ippo's face, Ippo knows his hand is about the same lenght, so he must be also be able to reach Gedou (maybe with a little push). So he takes damage and goes for the blow.
So, it's like, he's gonna exchange blows until one of them won't be able to continue..


----------



## ~E~ (Jun 8, 2007)

I have a quick question.  I just finish watching all eppys and ova now where does the manga ch pick up after this?


----------



## SaiST (Jun 8, 2007)

The movie too?

Last chapter of Volume 35.


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2007)

Unbelievable how they are bitching about Ippo at dynamiteglove.com

It's like they believe Gedo is worth absolutely nothing as a boxer, just because he threw fights in the past. And therefore anything Gedo pulls out has to be seen through by Ippo and be countered immediately.

They forget, that Ippo was never all that a self-confident guy and that his mental state was always easy to shatter. And as basic as Gedo's tricks may be and as experienced Ippo may be, with this simple character of his no one should be surprised that Ippo would struggle against tricks of any sort.

Ah well, I guess, Ippo's gonna land a second body blow and then Gedo will deliver another trick to screw up Ippo.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks puar, malcom is a scary opponent, I'm sure he has more than this in his bad of tricks as well.


----------



## Chi (Jun 11, 2007)

Can Gedo's magic be, that he just, like, bends a little, so his feet are on his previous place, but the upper body is closer to Ippo?
I'm not a boxing person, so it might sound bizzare 
Just a wild guess..


----------



## Segan (Jun 11, 2007)

Maybe it's just that Ippo is the only one who thinks there's something wrong with Gedo's reach?
As Kamogawa said, it just looks like Ippo is struggling for no apparent reason.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 11, 2007)

Chi said:


> Can Gedo's magic be, that he just, like, bends a little, so his feet are on his previous place, but the upper body is closer to Ippo?
> I'm not a boxing person, so it might sound bizzare
> Just a wild guess..



well there's no movement from the shoulder so I'm assuming Ippo would notice torse movement if there was any.

Its either what Segan said and the trick isn't with the reach, just with what ippo thinks is going on or that the bullet wounds he had have enabled him to do something a little odd. Someone on DG posted a medical condition that might fit.

Oh I suppose there's also the option that when Ippo was trying to measure Gedo's range Gedo realised what he was doing and so wasn't fully extending his jabs to make Ippo measure incorrectly.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 12, 2007)

Gedo's a pretty strange opponent alright.
Wonder what other tricks he has up his sleeve.

Well once Ippo finds out all his tricks, the guy should be a cakewalk.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2007)

Krag said:


> Gedo's a pretty strange opponent alright.
> Wonder what other tricks he has up his sleeve.
> 
> Well once Ippo finds out all his tricks, the guy should be a cakewalk.



There could well be a lot of tricks though xD That and malcoms been fighting for his life since he was young, he aint going down easily.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

What's the usual strategy against someone who attempts a dual exchange?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2007)

hit them harder, or anticipate the dual exchange and get away faster?

not really sure, we've normally seen a dual exchange as ippo's way of getting back into fights.

other exchanges just end to occur till one fighter gets the upper hand either through faster hand speed or higher power.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

Doesn't Gedo have like 38 fights or so?

I doubt he's gonna go down in the third round. Wouldn't be surprised if Morikawa actually placed Ippo in the danger of having to go the whole distance...


----------



## Puar (Jun 13, 2007)

Gedo has 32 fights under his belt with his record standing at 22-6-4 with 15 KO's.

At any rate, after reading this chapter, I believe the mystery to the magic behind the punch is two-fold: 1) How is Gedo able to reach Ippo from that range and 2) how is the Punch, a stationary Jab with probably no rotation, able to affect Ippo so greatly.

EDIT: Hey, what happened to the Ippo Pimping Thread?


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2007)

Because Ippo's not prepared to take hits at a range he thinks it's not possible to get hit. Under such circumstances even a normal jab would cause him a lot of trouble...


----------



## Mori` (Jun 13, 2007)

Puar said:


> Gedo has 32 fights under his belt with his record standing at 22-6-4 with 15 KO's.



and out of those I'm reckoning on his losses all being because of thrown fights >_>


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2007)

moridin said:


> and out of those I'm reckoning on his losses all being because of thrown fights >_>



I'd guess, that at least none of his title fights were thrown, otherwise he wouldn't be the Filipino champ.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 14, 2007)

hrm certainly, I think its likely though that we'll get a "shocker" when malcom, or his team will say that he's never lost unless he wanted to. Something like that.

Would be interesting if malcom and RBJ have any past, they are both phillipino rght?


----------



## donston (Jun 15, 2007)

maybe gedo has a similar trick as the world champ ippo sparred against (forgot his name)....the motionless jab to screw with ippo's depth perception....


----------



## Segan (Jun 16, 2007)

donston said:


> maybe gedo has a similar trick as the world champ ippo sparred against (forgot his name)....the motionless jab to screw with ippo's depth perception....



...

You forgot the name of the WORLD CHAMP? 0_o

Anyway, seems like you are m?staking something. Ricardo Martinez' motionlessness is only related to his lacking shoulder movement, which Ippo usually needs to see when predicting someone's jab.

Has nothing to do with screwing up depth perception. So far, the only one who actually tried to screw up someone's depth perception up to now, was only Gedo.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 20, 2007)

Gedo is just doing what Foreman did against Moorer.. He's holding his jab's range back and then extending it when Ippo tries to get close...

Ippo should be wary of this dual exchange though...

Hoshi vs Itagaki had a similar situation.. where Hoshi tried for it, but Itagaki hit him with the Hedgehog and knocked him out.. since Itagaki hit him with more punches.. and pin point ones at that..

Ippo better hope he doesn't fall into the same trap...

I mean.. shit.. just use the same strat as he did against Karasawa... circle him, corner him and then body shots all day long.


----------



## Segan (Jun 20, 2007)

Is that a definite about the jab range (is that explicitly showed/explained ?) or is that your analysis of the match?

By the way, how is it going with the raws?


----------



## Mori` (Jun 20, 2007)

well there was no ippo last week, so we should be looking for 776 from today as it was release day.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 21, 2007)

The raw situation... is chaos...

I don't know why people scan stuff like Negima BEFORE Ippo now... hell Negima has been out for days.

A few weeks back with 775 we got it off a french person who scanned it on Friday-Saturday...

Hopefully he comes through again... one way or another someone will scan it though. Usually someone steps up after a while.

As for Gedo's jab.. yeah that's just my analysis.


----------



## Segan (Jun 21, 2007)

How popular is HnI in Japan? I would think that with over 80 volumes this series would be popular enough to be scanned...?


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 21, 2007)

You would think so... but ever since those arrests they made last month... that's not been the case. It's safe to say that the guys who got nabbed were probably the ones scanning Ippo early...

We used to get the chapter the Saturday BEFORE it came out on the newstands... now we don't even get it the day it goes out to the newstands (Wednesday).


----------



## Mori` (Jun 21, 2007)

yeah D: its not like ippo doesn't have fans >___<

I'm just dreading the possibility of weekly scans drying up all together and having to wait on tank releases, that'd be brutal though it shouldn't come to that.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

Maaaany, many, many thanks!

Edit: Goddamn it, that was a brutal one Gedo delivered...he does have a short range weapon at close range à la Mashiba. This is gonna be tougher than Jimmy Sisfa.


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you, Puar. Now even Takamura is impressed by Gedo.


----------



## Puar (Jun 22, 2007)

Yup, everybody but a few very vocal people down at Dynamite Glove are impressed by him, it seems... (;


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

Yeah, I noticed that a lot of people at DG don't like Gedo and are downplaying him...


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2007)

Its ok, we'll set up a Gedo fanbase here =p

he's awesome xD


----------



## Angelus (Jun 22, 2007)

damn, this gedo really has a lot of aces up his sleeve. so far this fight is totally unpredictable (though chances are pretty much 0% that ippo will lose)


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2007)

I don't like Gedo because he sucks, Ippo is making the guy look far far better than he actually is, or the mangaka. The people Ippo has fought up untill now he should smack this guy down.


----------



## Mori` (Jun 22, 2007)

why? Gedo's had an answer to everything Ippo's done so far bar that one time when he was stupid, what makes you think he won't have an answer to other tactics Ippo has? Since he's realised Ippo's danger he hasn't set a foot wrong.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 22, 2007)

Jio said:


> I don't like Gedo because he sucks, Ippo is making the guy look far far better than he actually is, or the mangaka. The people Ippo has fought up untill now he should smack this guy down.



I don't think Gedo sucks, but I know what you mean. It makes me wonder too why Ippo freaks out every time Gedo uses one of his "special moves". By now he should be experienced enough to handle though situations like in this fight, without Coach Kamogawa telling him to calm down and focus every time.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the link, Puar!

Must see Ippo own Gedo NOW!


----------



## Segan (Jun 22, 2007)

Jio said:


> I don't like Gedo because he sucks, Ippo is making the guy look far far better than he actually is, or the mangaka. *The people Ippo has fought up untill now he should smack this guy down.*



Just remember, Ippo struggled aganst almost every boxer in his career.

Yuuske Oda, Jason Ozuma, Kobayashi Kenta, Hayami Ryuichi, Mashiba Ryo, Sendou Takeshi, Okita Keigo, Saeki Takuma, Vorg Zangief, Date Eiji, Sanada Kazuki, Shimabukuro Iwao, Sawamura Ryuhei, Take Keichi and Jimmy Sisfa.

Out of the 20 people he has fought, 15 of them gave him a run for the money. Just because he beat them all, doesn't mean, he will beat any next opponent with ease.

And Gedo was already a tough opponent to begin with. Something you like to overlook.

And also, Ippo was always, and I say, ALWAYS bad with something he never encountered in a real match.

Look at Take Keichi as an example: Ippo fought a southpaw in a sparring earlier, and theoretically he knew how to approach this back then. But he couldn't apply this experience into the ring, because he didn't practice for it.

Ippo's the kind of boxer who can only apply something into the ring if he practiced for it. An one-time experience doesn't help him much here...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 22, 2007)

Well... Gedo's true record must be pretty damn good... He's in the same country as Randy Boy Jr... so maybe that would be his only loss (or even tie)...

He must really like money.. because with the skills he has now he probably would have given anyone a run for the OPBF title...

 I mean he has 32 fights under his belt.. while Ippo only has 21.. he really has the edge in experience..

We'll just have to hope that Ippo's ridiculous power will even things out... but anyone who can surprise Kamogawa and Takamura like this... is a very dangerous man.

Ippo was going for a body blow... maybe now that he knows Gedo has this weapon.. he will be able to head slip it like he did with Sendo's smash.. then do the Liver - > Gazelle - > Dempsey combo

Seriously.. Ippo should try to break out the Dempsey and play some head games of his own..

I mean if Gedo steps back and goes for the counter, he'll eat the Dempsey Counter Counter.. if he tries to blow in he'll get hit with the Liver Blow to Gazelle Punch to Dempsey Roll combo.. Then there is always the Dempsey 360 that he can get from below...

I know they said Gedo's height might be an issue.. but he isn't THAT much taller than Ippo... especially if Ippo sets it up with a body blow to bring his chin down...


----------



## Ishin Shishi (Jun 22, 2007)

Gedo is a dick, but he seems to be a great boxer. Anyone who impresses Takmura has to be really good. 

Can't expect too much from Ippo. He has immense physical potential, but he doesn't have the natural genius of Takamura, Nekota, or Miyata. A thinking boxer like Gedo is probably his worst foe. Anyway, Ippo will eventually overcome the situation with grit and determination.


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2007)

Ippo most likely will use the Dempsey Roll to approach Gedo.

And unlike Mashiba, Gedo isn't that tall, so if Ippo hits, it will leave an effect on Gedo, which probably won't be able to use the right upper again.

But if Gedo can come up with a countermeasure against the Dempsey Roll, even though he's never seen Ippo fight before, then he's going to be a fucking scary opponent...


----------



## donston (Jun 24, 2007)

awsome....i really thought ippo had gedo there.......tehehehe totally fell to gedo's game there........respect respect..............but.......ippo got this in the bag..don't mind don't mind


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 24, 2007)

So does anyone know anyone who has got and played Revolution?

I'm curious to see what the fan reaction is...

Maybe I'll check out the Ippo boards on 2ch and see if I can make out anything.. 

I really hope they bring this game over...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 25, 2007)

It was kinda tricky to get a Wii in the first place, I didn't think too much about getting a Japanese one. Sounds like it could be a fun game though, even the sports version is good for a laugh if nothing else.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jun 27, 2007)

Denial posted a couple Youtube Videos of the game.

Ippo Vs Mashiba CPU Vs CPU - Six Million Peso Man

Intro with Ippo watching Mike Tyson tapes - Six Million Peso Man


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

Hmm, somethings been bugging me about the manga before Gedo's fight with Ippo.

Well I remember reading a volume which ending with Mashiba and Ippo about to spar to prepare for Gedo's fight but the chapter I read right after that, the fight between Ippo and Gedo is starting.
Did I miss something?


----------



## Puar (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like the last chapter you read was 763 and the current scanslations run up to 776.  Head here to read over what you missed:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

So is Ch. 763 the one with Ippo about to spar with Mashiba?

I'm up to date with the Ippo vs. Gedo match but I'm not sure about the pre-match.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 3, 2007)

Taichi said:


> So is Ch. 763 the one with Ippo about to spar with Mashiba?


That's the one.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 3, 2007)

Killua said:


> That's the one.



Thanks! 

*Off to read the couple chapters I missed*


----------



## SaiST (Jul 3, 2007)

Segan said:


> By the way, did you undergo a name change?


Yeah, quite a while ago.


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2007)

Killua said:


> Yeah, quite a while ago.



And, uhm, what was your name before?

And @topic:

*Oh my God!*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Gedo is actually dragging Ippo over the distance and calmly beats him up.
And Kamogawa is totally useless here...spirit, spirit and spirit again. Does he know nothing else? He has almost 50 years boxing experience on his back.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 3, 2007)

I was Sai...



_"*Come on*...!"_​


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2007)

Oh, right, my first big reputator. How could I forget that...


----------



## Mori` (Jul 3, 2007)

Sai <3


*Spoiler*: _777_ 



Gedo is the man, that is all


----------



## Angelus (Jul 3, 2007)

I just say this: the more ippo will be beaten up by Gedo the more glorious his DRKOV (Dempsey-Roll-KO-Victory) will be.


----------



## Segan (Jul 3, 2007)

Suddenly you are not thinking it's entirely impossible for Ippo to lose by default.

But I still think Ippo will win by KO. But Morikawa might drag it for long enough that Ippo beats Gedo by KO in the last second.

Round 10, 2:59 min.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 3, 2007)

right now i wouldn't be surprised if gedo stopped even the new form of the dempsey =p


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2007)

I don't think, there will be a KO in the next issue.

But maybe a turnaround.

Edit: Geez, look how the guys from DG are complaining. It's like they think, Ippo's fighting another Take, so therefore he should blitz-KO Gedo since Ippo gained experience from that fight.

They just forget, that Gedo has been built up as an extremely, and I say, extremely skilled fighter. Take wasn't a particularly skilled fighter. And that Kamogawa & Co. didn't bother to look at more tapes of Gedo's fights since they didn't know hom many fights he actually threw. In other words, they didn't know anything about Gedo's true fighting style.

His usual bobbing and weaving didn't work on Gedo because of range issues, and someone in DG actually says, Ippo should sway like he has done before.

As if Ippo ever swayed...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 4, 2007)

True but putting the range issues he had with Mashiba, he could close the distance with some dempsey movement and tighten his guard. Then block that right uppercut if he knows it'll come. I'm not saying that's match over but it would get him out of the problem he's in.


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2007)

The problem is, that Ippo was capable of gauging the range of Mashiba and stick to it.

Which is not possible for Ippo at the moment for obvious reasons. And besides, Ippo was never able to block Mashiba's right uppercut. Why should he suddenly be able to against Gedo? It came out suddenly, and Ippo was never the type to come up with resolutions on the fly against unexpected, but only when he practiced it.

Like the Dempsey Roll counter Vorg pulled off. If Ippo had not developed a new method of the Dempsey, Sawamura would have really eaten him alive. And it doesn't even matter that he knew the counter beforehand.

Now we have the exact same situation, except that it's now a right uppercut and not a Dempsey counter. And worse yet, Ippo didn't expect that and didn't train for that scenario.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 4, 2007)

More ouch.

So much for the special lucky 7 stuff, eh? Wonder if the chapter numbering will eventually be fixed in SM, or in the tankobons.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

This Ippo Revolution game for the Wii looks awesome, a pimped out version of Wii Boxing. lol

I might get it. Though I wished it would come out stateside.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

Yay, 2 chapters! What a lucky day.


----------



## Segan (Jul 4, 2007)

@Puar: Possible, but I can't tell that from looking. But if Gedo actually does that, then shouldn't Kamogawa see that?

But you know, the way Ippo thinks, it seems that either Gedo actually varies his firing range to confuse his opponent or it's just a side-effect of what Gedo did to accomplish "mission distace-distortion".

And do you guys know, what the most awesome aspect is? We don't actually know what the fuck Gedo is doing. As you can see, most people would just ask what the hell Ippo is doing, not the other way around.
As Gedo said, people who keep on staring at smoke and mirrors from the front row are the easiest to be fooled.

And just about everyone, who says, Ippo sucks, is being fooled by Gedo all along.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 4, 2007)

The comeback KO for this fight is going to be pretty good... but getting there kind of sucked...

I hope it's over with by Round 780... then we can move onto Miyata Vs Randy..


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 4, 2007)

Is Martinez still chilling in with his championship title?


----------



## Segan (Jul 6, 2007)

Chapter 778 online: Naruto Shippuuden 19 RAW

Though, at this moment, it seems like half the pages are not available yet.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 6, 2007)

thanks puar ^^

sorry to hear about the computer though D:


----------



## Segan (Jul 7, 2007)

And the bitching at DG continues...the same crap of how easily Ippo should own Gedo and so on.

I was thinking, Morikawa did a perfect job of introducing a real asshole that just about everyone hates. Looking closely, he's not really an asshole like Sawamura did, but just money-greedy.
And I realize, being greedy will turn people against you more than being the type who hits girls with closed fists and cheats all the time in the ring.

And Gedo fucking didn't cheat once!

What a sad world.


----------



## donston (Jul 7, 2007)

maybe gedo is reading ippo's every move before they happen.......that ippo will have to do the opposite of what he was told by the coach..to stop pushing forward....n' just wait for gedo to come to him like what ippo did to Saiki (that fast guy he fought before Vorg)..n' that other guy he bet in 2 rounds (forgot who he was)..but i dunno....total guess ^_^

i can't wait till they tell us what the hell gedo is doing...bah i hate waitin' for the next chapter

GO PHILIPPINES THU!!


----------



## Puar (Jul 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> And the bitching at DG continues...the same crap of how easily Ippo should own Gedo and so on.



Pretty decent back and forth going on now starting with Page 5 of http://westbound.proboards34.com/index.cgi?board=raw&action=display&thread=1183482765&page=5]this thread about this issue if you wanted to check it out (if you haven't already), but, yeah, it's pretty much the same 2 people who can't fathom why the Magic Man is so rawk.



donston said:


> i can't wait till they tell us what the hell gedo is doing...bah i hate waitin' for the next chapter - GO PHILIPPINES THU!!



Man, nothing would make me happier than for Ippo to lose, but we all know that ain't happening.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 8, 2007)

xD I said my bit @ DG and am leaving it at that, Gedo gets far to underated D:


----------



## Gunners (Jul 8, 2007)

If Ippo fought with sense and Gedo owned him I would understand but the guy isn't thinking. He is taking needless damage. He charges in he realised that he will get a battering it would be better to keep his defence up and anylse things more. 

Ippo fights to clean at times too. He can punch hard at close range, rather than punch him he should grab him and fuck his ribs up.

Gedo is a good boxer but Ippo is making him look too pretty.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 8, 2007)

The problem that I have with this is that Ippo shouldn't be stupid enough to charge in there each time like he is doing time after time...

We are talking about ring time ROUNDS worth of charging in there with nothing to show for it..

Back off.. and for hells sake.. circle and then corner him like Karasawa... He just keeps charging forward like a rookie... use different angles for the charges, etc.. This is embarassing.

While Gedo may be good.. he isn't THIS good. Ippo just makes everyone he fights look better than they really are..

If he wants to move onto the World stage... he has to be more Takamura as far as strategy goes.. Make up his own things on the spot more and then consult with the coach in the corner if he wants too.. but he depends on the coach way too much for this kind of stuff.. 

The Coach can only do so much... he's at ringside after all.. Ippo is right in there.. he should have a better view and handle at what's going on than the coach..

Grow a brain Ippo!


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks a bunch.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Aoki figured out the trick and Itagaki told it Kamogawa. And he's totally on fire now.




By the way, what did Kamogawa say in the last panel?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 12, 2007)

He's probably expressing surprise that the ring just ignited.


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

Shroomsday said:


> He's probably expressing surprise that the ring just ignited.



Good one. 

I think, it's no wonder that it was Aoki who figured out the trick. After all, he's the one who relies on sneaky and deceiving tactics.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 12, 2007)

as the coach turns he says hmmph, and then the last panel he says makasero, which is to entrust something to someone else I think.


----------



## Segan (Jul 12, 2007)

Is there a summary with some details already?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmmm, I have a question that deals with some past chapters but I'll go ahead and ask it. How come Miyata didn't want to battle Ippo?

And I heard there were going to be OVAs for the anime sometime last year. Did it ever come?


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2007)

Taichi said:


> Hmmm, I have a question that deals with some past chapters but I'll go ahead and ask it. How come Miyata didn't want to battle Ippo?
> 
> And I heard there were going to be OVAs for the anime sometime last year. Did it ever come?



Because a "ghost" from the past appeared in front of Miyata and reminded him of an old promise that he made way before he even met Ippo. He's much more determined to fullfill the old promise rather than the promise he made to Ippo.

And after he fullfilled this promise, he will probably go ahead and conquer the world. So he put Ippo aside.

You should pick up the series from vol. 76 in order to understand the Miyata situation.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Was it the ghost of that little kid? I think it was Miyata's kid ghost, can't remember.

I started around Vol. 60 I think. I read summaries and played the games too.


----------



## Segan (Jul 13, 2007)

Nah, I totally forgot Kid Miyata... XD

No, "ghost" was a metaphor. Miyata promised to himself that he would prove to him, to his father and to the whole world, that his father's boxing style wasn't weak and to become the world champion with this style.
And then, out of nowhere, the son of the man who beat Miyata's father and made his counterboxing useless, came to challenge Miyata, and this was the opportunity for him to revenge his father and to prove that his style was good enough for the world.

Imagine, the sons of the men who once fought each other are going to fight each other.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 13, 2007)

*RANGE SWELL SHAKE*

Looks like Ippo is going to turn the match around next round *hopefully*, hoping that he's not too light-headed to know what to do.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 13, 2007)

cool... i can't wait for next week... but i really can't get the trick... ...


----------



## Segan (Jul 14, 2007)

Of course you don't get the trick. It hasn't been explained, just the keywords were present.

But now that Kamogawa got it explained, he will figure out a way to overcome it.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 14, 2007)

War Kamogawa, he's burning with a righteous passion


----------



## BlitzRonin (Jul 20, 2007)

Like I said, Gedo was overrated... hell if that's why he's doing so good.. then he flat out sucks... If he won the Philippines Title with that trick and has been using it his whole career.. the refs need to keep their eyes open.


----------



## TrueAlchemist (Jul 20, 2007)

well we all know Ippo will kick ass at the end, but 
that Gedo guy is annoying. 

Ippo should break him and send him to ER.


----------



## TheRealmofInsanity (Jul 25, 2007)

Okay I finally caught up.

Fights been amazing when you read it in one go. I cant remember ippo looking like this since Date. 

He might even lose this fight O.o

Sigh he better get back in shape he cant lose until he faces Miyata


----------



## Segan (Jul 26, 2007)

I got a spoiler from the DG forums. It's just a summary and not translated from a japanese script.



			
				wave said:
			
		

> View Post
> 
> Well, here I am to spoil for you all
> 
> ...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 27, 2007)

ignition-one site is down... it has to do with no scan yet? DX...


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2007)

As far as I'm aware of, the ignition website has always been up and down, and last time I checked, it was even down for a long time.

You should try out Link removed. This is where I get usually the HnI chapters.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 27, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> ignition-one site is down... it has to do with no scan yet? DX...



puar has been really busy with arious things lately, he said they'll probably release 780 and 781 together.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 30, 2007)

Anybody got 781?


----------



## Segan (Jul 31, 2007)

At DG Forums, there's a thread "Mashiba vs. Takamura".

Sometimes I'm thinking: What's up with these people there? Mashiba as Jr. Middleweight vs. Takamura Jr. Middleweight? Even if we are talking about Mashiba's natural weight, it can hardly be more than Lightweight or Super Lightweight. Mashiba buffing up to Jr. Middleweight would be total nonsense, he wouldn't be able to maintain any good form.
Takamura would punch Mashiba out of the ring with a single blow under ten seconds...


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2007)

US RELEASE MOTHERFUCKERS!!!!

I don't think there missing any characters either

oh and you get to pick the BGM for each fight when you start


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

Grr!! Your a couple weeks late. xD

This was announced at E3.


----------



## Taleran (Aug 2, 2007)

the us release wasn't.....I know the game was released a while ago


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 2, 2007)

Uhh. Yeah it was... XSEED announced it at E3 with hands on Demo.


----------



## Segan (Aug 6, 2007)

This time, I'm hoping for Ippo to pull off a real ring-out victory with Gedo's jaw being shattered. I was fine with Gedo pushing Ippo to show how good a boxer he was.

But Gedo didn't push Ippo because of his ability but because of loosening his glove. Basically, he was just cheating...

To think that I actually liked Gedo back then...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 6, 2007)

since i read the last chapter there's only one phrase on my head...

"HE'S GONNA KILL HIM!" ...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 7, 2007)

I did an interview with XSEED's Ken Berry about Victorious Boxers: Revolution

Link removed

Sounds like they really put a lot of work into this port.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 8, 2007)

IF SOMEONE SPOILS I'LL DEMPSEY ROLL HIM TO HELL...


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 8, 2007)

Thanks for the raw. 

*waits for the scan*


----------



## Mori` (Aug 8, 2007)

awesome


*Spoiler*: __ 



ippo's is finally into it then though Gedo's defence is good, Ippo's not sure where to hit at the end of the chapter


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 8, 2007)

Thought we weren't getting a new chapter for a while, this was a good surprise.


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is a bit more like it, but it still doesn't excuse the range crap earlier on. Ippo couldn't judge Mashiba's range either (hell it was the entire ring when he was in the middle), but he ploughed through the shots just fine then. This should really be more like the start of the fight.

Anyway the end should be a bit more action packed. And every manga has a few dud points.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 8, 2007)

Gedo Lame is now done for!


----------



## Segan (Aug 9, 2007)

I had to smile after I saw what title they gave the chapter at DG.

Ippo's Bizarre Adventures. 

Nice one.

Edit: @BlitzRonin: I think, Ippo didn't hit him with the Liver Blow, but Gedo dodged it by a hair's width.


----------



## Angelus (Aug 9, 2007)

lol, Gedo thinks his elbow will protect him against Ippos Liver Blow? Pitiful is all I have to say.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> I had to smile after I saw what title they gave the chapter at DG.
> 
> Ippo's Bizarre Adventures.
> 
> ...



Heh yeah, I have Round 781 the title of Star Kamogawa as well. I don't speak or read Japanese, so I have to come up with titles of my own for the chapters when I put them on the site.

Yeah it looks to me that you are right... That little after image seems to only appear when Ippo misses his mark.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Puar.


----------



## Segan (Aug 11, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So I was right. Ippo's Liver Blow didn't connect.

I'm expecting some more struggling next chapter before Ippo gets a real clean shot.

But to think that Ippo didn't manage to get a clean punch the whole time...now you know what can happen if you go in the ring without a plan.


----------



## DocTerror (Aug 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Gedo's gut and head are covered the only punch open to him is a heart shot.


----------



## Segan (Aug 12, 2007)

DocTerror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Gedo's gut and head are covered the only punch open to him is a heart shot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo's in the middle of throwing a left hook. He's not in the position to throw a punch at the heart. He would need a right straight anyway.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 13, 2007)

DocTerror said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Gedo's gut and head are covered the only punch open to him is a heart shot.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought about that also at first, but as Segan stated, he's in the middle of throwing his left, so it's too late. It looks like he'll throw that left, but it will be ineffective. I wonder what he'll do...


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 19, 2007)

Ken @ XSEED released the final cover art for VB Revolution + The Flip Cover.

Head over to Link removed to check them out.

I think that they look pretty cool. The front cover is a big step up from the mockup and I like the gloves on it.


----------



## jbondsr1 (Aug 22, 2007)

Raw for chapter 783 is up.

Link removed

Check out dyamiteglove for chapter discussion and translations.


----------



## delirium (Aug 22, 2007)

^^Thanks for that.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I knew he was going the go for the heart. You could see it in the way Gedo was guarding that it was the only open spot to land a punch. The whole "stop time" mantra that Kamogawa kept spouting should have tipped me off sooner, though. It is a "magic punch" so to speak.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2007)

Thank you for the raw.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*FUCK GOD DAMNED SHIT!*

I said, he was not in the position to throw a heartbreak shot, and I was proven totally wrong.
But that was awesome, totally awesome. Gedo doesn't even realize that he's intimidated now.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 22, 2007)

BlitzRonin said:


> Ken @ XSEED released the final cover art for VB Revolution + The Flip Cover.
> 
> Head over to Imageshack. to check them out.
> 
> I think that they look pretty cool. The front cover is a big step up from the mockup and I like the gloves on it.



I never heard of a flip cover before, what is it? Is it what's put on the back or on the manual?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Time to say goodbye to Mr Gedo.

That left-handed heartbreak shot followed by a straight right to the head = major ouch. That's the start of the traditional KO comeback, surely.

'Bout time, Ippo.


----------



## BlitzRonin (Aug 24, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> I never heard of a flip cover before, what is it? Is it what's put on the back or on the manual?


\

It means the front cover will have two sides. The one with the gloves and the original Japanese cover image. You can flip it over to display what cover you want.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 24, 2007)

Ah, so that's it. Has this ever been done with a game before? I never saw or heard of one yet.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 28, 2007)

Thanks to fujitak over at Dynamite Glove, Round 784 (783 now):

Seasonal Rankings


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Kamogawa has charged up his powers to freeze the ring, messing up Gedo's agility. Pretty crafty!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 28, 2007)

Awesome, time to downloads some Ippo Smash.


----------



## Segan (Aug 29, 2007)

I knew it...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo is not in the safety zone yet. He got hit way too much and is eyes are swollen up to the extent that he's almost blind now.


----------



## Puar (Aug 30, 2007)

Following a back injury that I suffered very recently and in lieu of a looking GMAT Exam date, I have decided that there will be no "proper" chapter releases until my GMAT Exam is done and over with and I will spend the extra time recuperating and studying for my test!  Luckily for you bastards, my GMAT exam is scheduled on September 11, so that will only affect this current chapter and next week's really.  

However, this doesn't mean there won't be chapters to read, there just won't be any finished products produced.  In the meantime, you'll still be able to enjoy unfinished, but fully readable renditions of our work and they'll be available at, you guessed it, the  (or Ignition-One Ippo Online Viewer for those who don't like my acronym)!  Just use the Navigation Pane to get to the Current Chapter.  Peace!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 30, 2007)

take care, heal well and best of luck puar.


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2007)

@Puar: Don't overdo yourself. Take care.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 30, 2007)

Look after yourself and good luck with the exam Puar.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 30, 2007)

Hope you're back in action soon, Puar -- take it easy, and rest up.


----------



## Puar (Aug 31, 2007)

And he won't stop...  'Cause he can't stop...

*Round 784 (In Craptastico-Vision!):* 

EDIT: Man, that last panel totally looks like something that came out of JJBA...  Morikawa must be a total JJBA Mark!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Aug 31, 2007)

so they're out and the thread title wasn't still changed? ...



...


Edit:


OMBG... the fear!.. the power... the tension!...

I love this manga! ...


----------



## GrimaH (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, this manga trumps even One Piece in the chapter quantity department.
I can't read that much in one sitting


----------



## Puar (Sep 5, 2007)

Hey, they finally fixed the mis-numbered chapters in this latest one.  And now...  Another Work in Progress Release!

Gedo to Ippo: U Can't Touch This!  Stop...  Magic Time!!

*Round 785 (El Shitto Vision!):* 

EDIT: Forgot to mention...  Onimaru wanted me to point out to everyone that this is Ippo's longest running match ever...  Sendo, Shimabukuro, and Sawamura all went into the 7th, but this is the first fight to push Ippo this far!


----------



## Mori` (Sep 5, 2007)

^ the best.

I'm the goddam magician <3


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Puar


----------



## Segan (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you so much, Puar.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I bet, we will have at least three or four chapter until the fight is essentially over.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Puar!...

god.. i can't wait... the excitement is too much...


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Sep 6, 2007)

Cheers Puar.

Damn thats some magic ice-healing by Kamogawa. Ippo actually managed to fully open one eye, which was practically closed. That'll be good to go for a couple more chapters I think.


----------



## Angelus (Sep 7, 2007)

Rasengan_2007 said:


> Cheers Puar.
> 
> *Damn thats some magic ice-healing by Kamogawa.* Ippo actually managed to fully open one eye, which was practically closed. That'll be good to go for a couple more chapters I think.



it's Kamogawa who's the *real* goddamn magician here


----------



## delirium (Sep 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> Thank you so much, Puar.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, probably. Especially since Gedo's announced that he still has one more trick up his sleeve.

I wanna see Gedo broken in two again, though.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2007)

I think Gedo's last trick will get steamrolled by Ippo


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 8, 2007)

I hope Gedo stays instead of dissappearing like a bunch of other of Ippo's opponents.

He reminds me so much of the Joker(Batman).


----------



## maximilyan (Sep 10, 2007)

i havnt read it.. you should have put a poll.. so i could see the general consensus of what people think.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 10, 2007)

well the general consensus of most people active in this thread is that its awesome...


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 10, 2007)

@mori: don't mind him. He spammed almost all of the threads on the 1st page with comments like "This manga is good lol" just to get his precious 2k post 


*Spoiler*: _proof lulz_ 








And to answer your question: You should have read through the thread and figure it out yourself, instead of trying to raise your post count. 

On topic: I really wonder what trick will Gedo use and how Ippo will take it, the fight won't last for much longer though.

And I agree, Kamogawa is the goddamn magician.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 10, 2007)

Hajime no Ippo is the best sports manga you'll find. It just doesn't get much better than this.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 11, 2007)

round 786 is out at the usual places


----------



## ZE (Sep 11, 2007)

I can’t believe the fight hasn’t ended yet. I stopped reading before the start of the fight because I prefer to read the big fights in one go, but I was hoping they ended the fight by now, and considering this fight is not that important for the story, I fear the Miyata vs the jaw broker will be even longer than this one. by longer I’m predicting 4 volumes. And when will takamura have another match?


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2007)

ZE said:


> I can?t believe the fight hasn?t ended yet. I stopped reading before the start of the fight because I prefer to read the big fights in one go, but I was hoping they ended the fight by now, and considering this fight is not that important for the story, I fear the Miyata vs the jaw broker will be even longer than this one. by longer I?m predicting 4 volumes. And when will takamura have another match?



It's extremely important for Ippo's growth as a boxer. He has potential, but he can't take on the world quite yet. And he will have to realize that in order to improve further.
And Miyata vs. Randy won't last longer than two volumes. It can't be bigger than Takamura vs. Hawk which lasted for two volumes.


----------



## Puar (Sep 16, 2007)

(Insert Usual Witty Randomness Here)

*Round 786 (My God, My Eyes!!):*


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks Puar. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Gedo's idea was to switch to heavy punches....But they were easier for Ippo to dodge and at the end Gedo took a heavy body blow. It's over for Gedo now. 

Luckily Kamogawa managed to catch that towel.....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks a bunch Puar!


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 16, 2007)

Thankee, Puar.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That was actually pretty damned tense -- for a second I really did think the match was over, when they threw the towel. That body blow at the end of the chapter was so satisfying, just seeing Gedo crumple almost in half. Was such a _'yes!'_ moment.


----------



## Puar (Sep 19, 2007)

No New Chapter Next Week!!

*Round 787 (Jimmy Rigged Version):*


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2007)

Sweet! Thanks puar.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally Ippo's able to hit him real good. Gedo's final downfall isn't far away anymore.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Sep 19, 2007)

Awesome thanks Puar.

Great chapter, can't wait for the next one in 2 weeks.


----------



## Lazlow (Sep 19, 2007)

Thanks Puar.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Gedo finally fell, there's no way he'll get up after getting that strong liver blow


----------



## Blind Weasel (Sep 19, 2007)

thanks Puar!...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally went down ...


----------



## Segan (Sep 19, 2007)

The fight isn't over yet, but this down looks more serious than anything we have seen in this fight.

Gotta wonder if Gedo can manage to get up within the count. Usually, when a boxer goes down *because* of a liver blow, they lose.


----------



## Segan (Sep 21, 2007)

Puar, I think you mistyped the online-link...


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 3, 2007)

Ippo Is soooo damn goood. Thanks Puar


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 3, 2007)

This manga never ends.  Now it's time for a Gedo flashback.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 4, 2007)

Catching up now. I am on 785 and loving how intense this fight is.


----------



## Segan (Oct 4, 2007)

jkingler said:


> Catching up now. I am on 785 and loving how intense this fight is.


Sounds somewhat sarcastic...

But the newest chapter finally gives Ippo what he needed. A real boxing fight. And Ippo only loses to Date when it comes to real boxing.


----------



## jkingler (Oct 4, 2007)

Haha, I wasn't being sarcastic, but I see how it may have come off that way. 

I am up to date now, and yes, the last few chapters were sweet. I hope we get more of Gedo(ghetto, lol)'s back story, though.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Puar.

To be honest, this match is underrated -- it's actually far better than that Scratch J mess. I'm heavily anticipating Miyata and Randy Boy Jr now.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks again Puar...


oh man... things are getting... more serious?...


----------



## doomtrain6 (Oct 9, 2007)

sadly, this raw is incomplete...only 11 pages


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, it really is incomplete, only 11 pages. But...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Goddamn, haven't seen Ippo beating someone like that ever since that fight with Sawamura. That right uppercut literally blew Gedo off the mat.


----------



## Chi (Oct 10, 2007)

Sorry to disappoint you guys, but that's a full chapter.
It's really short this week


----------



## Segan (Oct 10, 2007)

Thought so. A peek in the DG forum confirmed that. But still, it's awesome. Once more Ippo proves that he cannot be beaten in a slugfest match.


----------



## mow (Oct 11, 2007)

hey all, im re reading ippo again and i want to catch up. which volume was it when ippo fought the thai boxer? it was 70-something i think. also, the ryu vs mashiba fight, which volume was that again?


----------



## Segan (Oct 12, 2007)

Vol 76/77.

And I seriously would change your ava/sig. Nudity outside the BH is not allowed and can result in ban.


----------



## Terg (Oct 13, 2007)

Yay, thanks.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like this fight is finally coming to an end! Sorry, I just don't like this fight too much. It's like the longest fight ever and it just didn't interest me. I hated how Gedo would use his trick for like 2 chapters, then Ippo finally counters. Then Gedo has another trick for like 2 more chapters. Then Ippo counters, then another trick for like 2 more chapters, etc. >.>


----------



## angelkenta (Oct 13, 2007)

I have a question, what manga volume does the anime ends?



edited

already sees it on 1st page 

yey!!


----------



## Puar (Oct 13, 2007)

If you go to  you'll find a guide with every possible Anime to Manga scenario so you can pick up where you left off!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 13, 2007)

gedo's gotta have brain damage now


----------



## Segan (Oct 13, 2007)

Everyone who got hit to the head automatically receives brain damage. But the severity varies, of course, depending on how hard the hit was.


----------



## Perverse (Oct 15, 2007)

The ending to the Sendou match is like, the best climax to any media I've read/seen/heard of in a long time. Of course, I've only read up to and including the match against Date's protege, whose name escapes me, so I can't make the most informed decision.


----------



## Segan (Oct 15, 2007)

No, the climax end of Ippo vs. Shimabukuro was better. No kidding.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2007)

does it concern anyone else that gedo was bleeding out of his eyes for the last 20-30 punches?

I think he is dead


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> does it concern anyone else that gedo was bleeding out of his eyes for the last 20-30 punches?
> 
> I think he is dead


He really is bleeding from the eye. Didn't notice that.

But if he was dead, he wouldn't have landed on the feet after that uppercut. Besides, it would destroy Ippo's whole career.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 16, 2007)

Segan said:


> He really is bleeding from the eye. Didn't notice that.
> 
> But if he was dead, he wouldn't have landed on the feet after that uppercut. Besides, it would destroy Ippo's whole career.



Could be luck he landed on his feet. You know weight distribution.

It would destroy ippos career but it would deffinently destroy ippo. we might see a whole 80 chapters of greiving and him trying to get his nerve back while wacthing his friends leave him behind


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 17, 2007)

Whoa... injuring Geddo could leave heavy consequences  on Ippo...  even a fear of his own power...




in other news soon i'll get the game for the Wii...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 17, 2007)

hmm... They havent told ippo that 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 gedo is dead


 I wonder how he will take it


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Gecko4lif said:


> hmm... They havent told ippo that
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Quit it with the dead thing... -_-


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 18, 2007)

Lol.

Can't wait to see who Ippo's next opponent will be.


----------



## Chi (Oct 18, 2007)

Shiro Amada said:


> Lol.
> 
> Can't wait to see who Ippo's next opponent will be.


 
You can see him here:
 (At the very top. People speculate, that it's the australian champion, who lost OPBF title to Miyata)

It probably will be Ippo's last national champ before we will see Miyata vs Randy, and possibly Ippo challenging any of the two and taking the OPBFC title. Then Itagaki fight for japanese title 

*sweet dreams*


----------



## Segan (Oct 18, 2007)

Chi said:


> You can see him here:
> (At the very top. People speculate, that it's the australian champion, who lost OPBF title to Miyata)
> 
> It probably will be Ippo's last national champ before we will see Miyata vs Randy, and possibly Ippo challenging any of the two and taking the OPBFC title. Then Itagaki fight for japanese title
> ...


Sure, why not? I could actually see Ippo facing a third national champ before Miyata vs. Randy.

But I wonder how many months passed between Miyata's comback fight and Ippo vs. Gedo. I doubt that more than three or four months would pass since the comeback fight before Miyata would face Randy.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 18, 2007)

finally the match ended... FINALLY...


----------



## Violence Fight (Oct 19, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> Whoa... injuring Geddo could leave heavy consequences  on Ippo...  even a fear of his own power...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wii game is sick. You can find CrazyMTFs review of it in the official Wii Discussion in the gaming department(also find me and him going back and forth about the game and story mode...which follows the story pretty accurately)


----------



## Puar (Oct 20, 2007)

As they say on the Interweb: "zomg link plz"


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Chapter 791 raw available from Dynamite Glove:

Issues/Princeples

Thanks to Jbondsr for the scan.


----------



## Segan (Oct 24, 2007)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Chapter 791 raw available from Dynamite Glove:
> 
> Issues/Princeples
> 
> Thanks to Jbondsr for the scan.


Link doesn't work.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Oct 31, 2007)

CH 792 raw by Jbondsr at Dynamite glove:

Link removed

There is a chapter next week.


----------



## Segan (Oct 31, 2007)

~Mamoru~ said:


> CH 792 raw by Jbondsr at Dynamite glove:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a chapter next week.


Is it just me or are the HnI chapters going to be more regularly released over the I-nets? After the always late releases in the few past months, this comes as an unexpected surprise.

But I guess, jbondsr did his fair share. Good for us. =)

Anyway, thanks for the raw.


----------



## Segan (Nov 1, 2007)

Actually, I think, Ippo's loss to Date was quite significant to his character development, and there's no need to make it happen again. Especially not when Morikawa builds up a huge momentum for Ippo's future career on the world level.

Honestly, I don't want it to happen. When I saw Ippo defeated it was kind of a shock and I felt really sorry for him. He works his ass off, standing up early at 4.00 am, doing roadwork, helping out mom's fishing business with those heavy loads, and sweating his ass off in his training seasons, dealing with Kamogawa's strict reign (Ippo does it gladly, though).
And you want to see all this immense work go waste with a loss? I don't. He lost once already. And that was enough.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 1, 2007)

Funny chapter.

Hope Miyata's fight is soon. It's gonna be great.


----------



## Neji (Nov 1, 2007)

I'm on vol 11


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 1, 2007)

lol Neji... you need to be faster... *wink*


----------



## Puar (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2007)

Cool pics. But why is there no chart for power?


----------



## Perverse (Nov 3, 2007)

I've finished Volume 40. Goddamn, Ippo is way too addictive.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 3, 2007)

Just finished 792. You've got to love Team Aoki. XDDDDD

Their boxer graphs were super accurate and awesome. XP


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 3, 2007)

Aoki is godly in those charts.

While Kimura sucks completely.


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2007)

Yeah, talk about bias. Couldn't believe Team Aoki ranked experience and techniques that low with Ippo. Think about it, Ippo has a lot of moves, and as an infighter, he's quite skilled.

On top of that, his over 20 fights make him a veteran.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 7, 2007)

Chapter 793 raw from jbondsr at Dynamite glove:

None Shall Pass

Apprently, there's no chapter next week.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks for the raw. It looked like a fun chapter. Hope, there will be a translation soon.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 7, 2007)

Heh, I swear, Ippo is one of the few manga that come to mind where the side-stuff is as enjoyable as the build-ups and the climactic portion. The "daily life" bits from most series I've encountered are unimportant, uninteresting, and something I'd gladly gloss over if I knew when to resume my reading. Not so with Ippo, and I love Johji for it. <3


----------



## delirium (Nov 7, 2007)

^^This is true. Though I never read the manga. Prince of Tennis was pretty good with filler stuff as well.

I love how balanced a fighter Kimura is.


----------



## jkingler (Nov 7, 2007)

> ^^This is true. Though I never read the manga. Prince of Tennis was pretty good with filler stuff as well.


Heh. I am sure the manga would have to be better. Though I've never read it either. The filler portions of PoT, though...I definitely glossed over those. Skimmed the eps, to be precise. Same with Hitman. I am sure if I had more time on my hands and less in the way of awesome alternate series to get to, I'd actually sit through it all, but I don't and I probably never will, at this rate. XP


> I love how balanced a fighter Kimura is.


I like Aoki's fish. It matches him well. XP


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Puar!...


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Nov 8, 2007)

How long do you think will HnI last? 
When I reached Volume 80 I thought: "Holy shit, he barely leaves Japan and we're at Volume 80 already! Damn, this is gonna be like over 150!".
But I didn't know that Ippo would be ranked 10 in the world when he's OPBF Champion...

Well, what do you think?


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2007)

Not ranked 10th, ranked in top ten! Miyata is ranked fifth, and he's OBPF champ.

And HnI could very well go over 100 volumes, presuming Morikawa can hold his staying power in drawing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 8, 2007)

Cheers Puar.



Kalam Mekhar said:


> Heh, I swear, Ippo is one of the few manga that come to mind where the side-stuff is as enjoyable as the build-ups and the climactic portion. The "daily life" bits from most series I've encountered are unimportant, uninteresting, and something I'd gladly gloss over if I knew when to resume my reading. Not so with Ippo, and I love Johji for it. <3



Gotta agree 100%. It's also one of the few series' that can actually make me laugh -- the antics of the guys in the gym (especially Takamura) are always entertaining, such as in this chapter right here. Reminds me a lot of the atmosphere at this martial arts school I used to go to and the friends I made there, and I think the series really captures that whole comrade type feel where they all screw with one another but you can tell that it's always meant in jest.

I also like how Itagaki doesn’t just feel like a tacked on addition to the crew -- he’s really starting to settle in and form a distinct character of his own.


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Heh, I swear, Ippo is one of the few manga that come to mind where the side-stuff is as enjoyable as the build-ups and the climactic portion. The "daily life" bits from most series I've encountered are unimportant, uninteresting, and something I'd gladly gloss over if I knew when to resume my reading. Not so with Ippo, and I love Johji for it. <3


Agreed. I enjoy fights that don't involve Ippo just as much, or even more than Ippo's fights. Kimura vs. Mashiba is my favourite bout thus far.


Delirium said:


> ^^This is true. Though I never read the manga. Prince of Tennis was pretty good with filler stuff as well.
> 
> I love how balanced a fighter Kimura is.


Kimura is fucking win. And he's hilarious. Aoki is just - Aoki. Worth a laugh, but I can't take him seriously. Kimura's fight against Mashiba was fucking epic/poignant.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 16, 2007)

Finally decided to catch-up. I was hoping for Miyata Vs Randy-boy Junior though. In any case, the Ippo fight wasn't too bad. Admiteddly however, I really couldn't get into like many of the other fights in the manga. So while I get this one was still a needed learning experience or something, I wasn't feeling it. In any case, in light of recent events and information on Randy-boy Junior I now firmly believe Miyata is actually going to lose. Randy-boy Junior is a beast and seems to be the one too finally put an end to Miyata's success. 

--


----------



## Segan (Nov 16, 2007)

Mocktrust-Ignis said:


> Finally decided to catch-up. I was hoping for Miyata Vs Randy-boy Junior though. In any case, the Ippo fight wasn't too bad. Admiteddly however, I really couldn't get into like many of the other fights in the manga. So while I get this one was still a needed learning experience or something, I wasn't feeling it. In any case, in light of recent events and information on Randy-boy Junior I now firmly believe Miyata is actually going to lose. Randy-boy Junior is a beast and seems to be the one too finally put an end to Miyata's success.
> 
> --


You don't seem to know Shounen law, hm? 

Nah, no matter what the odds are, at the very end of the fight, Miyata will stand as the winner. Probably out of commission for a year or something, but he will still win.

Believe me. Ippo and Miyata both had their losses. Any more is pointless. Morikawa had plenty of chances to let Ippo lose once again in a climatic and devastating way (Sawamura and Take, anyone?). He didn't and he won't.

But Takamura should lose at least once, though. But he's like Ricardo Martinez, he's never lost and probably never will.


----------



## delirium (Nov 16, 2007)

Martinez will lose.


To Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2007)

There's a possibility. But it's also possible that Morikawa will pull off the same stunt with Martinez, like he did with Date.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 20, 2007)

Ch 794 from Jbondsr at Dynamite glove:

Kakuzu Katon

Apparently, the magazine got the issue number wrong for some reason, but this is 794.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know about downloading it, but you can view them all online here:

blenderpedia


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 21, 2007)

Good chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I never thought that I'd see Saeki/Karasawa back playing important roles once more. This is going to be interesting, because Itagaki's speed has been built up so much (to an epic level) that I really do want to see how it stacks up against the 'speed star' and Kara.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you Puar!...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 lol... Team Itagaki...


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Nov 21, 2007)

Batte for the WORLDS FASTEST!


----------



## Mori` (Nov 29, 2007)

thank you sir


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 29, 2007)

Sweet, thanks Puar.



Delirium said:


> At this point. I'd actually much rather see that fight then Miyata vs. Ippo. I'd like to see this raw though.



I kind of know what you mean...I mean, I used to be pretty hyped over Miyata and Ippo meeting in the professional ring, but it's been brought up and then shot down so many times that I've lost a bit of interest. As for Itagaki, I can't decide if he actually will end up fighting Ippo or if Morikawa is screwing with us...it would be a great fight, but I think Ippo would eventually catch up to him and break him with that devestating power. The problem with Itagaki is that he doesn't have a tool that can KO Ippo, like Miyata's Jolt or Sendo's Smash -- and he would need to KO him to win, because there's no way he could run from the relentless Ippo while hitting him for all 12 rounds.


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2007)

While it's true Ita has nothing to combat Ippo NOW he has a lot of fights ahead of him before he can even challenge Ippo. Especially with the type of fighters that are going to be fighting in this tournament, this is a huge chance for Ita to come out with something new. It's just as it's set up, what's he going to do against fighters who are just as fast ( or possibly faster) than he is?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 29, 2007)

Well you can say Itagaki has no weapons to do that, but his last two fights have been KO's with ease. Even against Hoshi, who Sendo had never knocked down.


----------



## delirium (Nov 29, 2007)

That's true. 

You could look at it though.. that speed played a huge factor in that. In that fight Ita's speed was bumped to Godwin status and Hoshi was a sitting duck for Ita to punch at. You don't need massive amounts of power if the person's jaw is unguarded (and you can hit it about 5 different times before the person puts his guard up lol). Sendou on the other hand would have to work to get into position and lay his smash into him being a lot slower.

But.. either way, Ita is coming out with something new from this tournament considering he feels he's being tested and if he really is going to fight Ippo one day, then Morikawa might make it towards something he can use against Ippo.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 29, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Especially with the type of fighters that are going to be fighting in this tournament, this is a huge chance for Ita to come out with something new. It's just as it's set up, what's he going to do against fighters who are just as fast ( or possibly faster) than he is?



Really good point there, I missed that completely. It's like the perfect setup for him to up his game now that he can't rely entirely on speed...interesting. I especially want to see how he does against Saeki.



> You could look at it though.. that speed played a huge factor in that. In that fight Ita's speed was bumped to Godwin status and Hoshi was a sitting duck for Ita to punch at. You don't need massive amounts of power if the person's jaw is unguarded



Pretty much. It brings to mind the old saying, 'the hardest punch is the one that you don't see coming'.



> Well you can say Itagaki has no weapons to do that, but his last two fights have been KO's with ease. Even against Hoshi, who Sendo had never knocked down.



A real match is completely different to sparring though -- I'm pretty sure that in a real fight Sendo would knock Hoshi's head off before 12 rounds were up, even if he had to get up from the canvas to do so. Even regardless of that, Ippo's ability to take punishment is simply off the friggin' scale. Itagaki could most likely knock him down more than once due to speedy counters and great technique (such as the ones he showed in the Hoshi fight), but I highly doubt that he could ever completely KO Ippo. His only option to win at this point would be a safety-first outboxing approach for a points win over 12 rounds, and like I said, I'd guess that Ippo would catch him sooner or later, most likely in the later rounds, and destroy him. It wouldn't be easy, but he'd do it. He’s known as the ‘anti-outboxer specialist’ for a reason.

But like Del said, this tournie is very promising, it looks like the perfect device to 'upgrade' Itagaki...and if that happens, I'd definitely need to reassess my opinion on how he'd do against Ippo, because he definitely has the potential to beat him due to his immense natural talent. He just needs experience and a new weapon, really. Those two things (on top of what he already has) would make him a very tough opponent for Ippo.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 1, 2007)

is this licensed in the US? and if so is the trans any good and how many volumes are out?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 2, 2007)

I´m currently in volume 13.

I cant wait to see Ippo vs Date.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2007)

Finally somebody bumped this.

I was searching for this thread but nothing came up.

Im still on volume 15 though 

EDIT: haha im ahead of you Tostitos


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 2, 2007)

Awesome sigs/avatars, guys.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2007)

Admiral Akainu said:


> is this licensed in the US? and if so is the trans any good and how many volumes are out?



I think 81 lol.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 2, 2007)

wait an american company actually got 81 volumes translated relatively quickly?


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 2, 2007)

Oh nevermind I misunderstood the question:

They probably have half of that.

I thought you meant the number of volumes Japan got.


----------



## Totitos (Dec 2, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Finally somebody bumped this.
> 
> I was searching for this thread but nothing came up.
> 
> ...



Ken I saw you with a Mashiba set, he is my fav. boxer.

I?m gonna continue reading tomorrow, way too tired right now.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2007)

Are you still on volume 13?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 3, 2007)

yup I stopped reading yesterday because I was too tired.

I´m gonna read right now...

good set


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2007)

Im on volumne 22 now.

This manga is really motivating.Thats what makes it addicting.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 4, 2007)

glad to see more people enjoying the Ippo experience.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 4, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Oh nevermind I misunderstood the question:
> 
> They probably have half of that.
> 
> I thought you meant the number of volumes Japan got.



ok according to an ad in american Shonen Jump for the Ippo Wii game, only the anime is out in the US not the manga


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 4, 2007)

Kenpachi said:


> Im on volumne 22 now.
> 
> This manga is really motivating.Thats what makes it addicting.



100%. I try to motivate myself so that I'll push myself to the limit when I go to Taekwondo practice.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow. Chills ran down my spine. Ippo always gets trounced in spars though. 

Finally get to see RBJ in action though. The next couple chapters will definitely be nice.

So much going on at one time, too. Mashiba is coming back. We've got Ippo vs. RBJ in a spar. Class A tournament. 

Damn.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I thought it was Itagaki who is sparring RBJ? At least, it looks that way...I won't be complaining if it's Ippo, though. Hell, that'll be even more awesome.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



My bad. Yeah. Ita is sparring. I thought I saw Ippo with the headgear on.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't be surprised if Ippo _does_ step in at some point, y'know...I mean, if Itagaki is trashed within one round (which, considering all the hype RBJ has gotten, isn't too unlikely) then I can imagine Ippo asking to get in the ring to give it a go, he looked pretty intense in this latest chapter, as if he was thinking about it...I dunno until the translation is done, though. Either way, this should be interesting.


----------



## delirium (Dec 4, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, that's part of what confused me. Not reading it and just looking at the pictures.. Ippo looks real intense like he's about to get into the ring. And why not? RBJ made Gedo quit at shooting for a world title, who has Ippo's respect. His next match is with Miyata, who has not only Ippo's respect but his left nut. I'm sure he's itching to get into the ring with him too.

It'd be a helluva twist though if Ita gets a knock down.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 4, 2007)

Y'all taking about 796? I thought its still only the raw.

I've finally caught up, thank Jeebus.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The Featherweight Class A Prize Tournament will be interesting. I'm pretty happy to see the Speed Star Saeki back. He was one of my favourite fighters from way back when Ippo was still a newbie. Miyata's fight with RBJ promises to be interesting too.

Oh, and Ace of A's was sooo cheesy.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> 100%. I try to motivate myself so that I'll push myself to the limit when I go to Taekwondo practice.



Lol, you take Taekwondo too? What belt are you?


----------



## Neji (Dec 4, 2007)

I'm mere volume 76 level. Almost there.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 4, 2007)

VOLUME 25!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _796_ 





> It'd be a helluva twist though if Ita gets a knock down.



xD, I was thinking about this last night. Imagine if Itagaki demolished RBJ lol, it'd add a lot of new angles to his relationship with Ippo, and his involvement with Ippo and Miyata in general. Not that I really think its going to happen. I think we're going to see RBJ shows us that Miyata's speed won't be enough

--

just read that apparently on the way to the spar Itagaki said 
that "he'd sparred with Mashiba, and he couldn't imagine RBJ being any more frightening than that." 

that doesn't bode well imo xD


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If Itagaki managed to put the smackdown on RBJ it would be nuts -- there are already hordes of people hating on him because of his new 'bullet time', and so if he does any kind of damage to RBJ they will want _blood_, haha. Personally I quite like Itagaki, I don't see why people find him so annoying.


----------



## Segan (Dec 6, 2007)

I think, I can totally see Ippo stepping into the fight when RBJ gets overboard. Itagaki SHOULDN'T be standing up to him as far as their levels go. Plus, Itagaki has his important A-Tourney, so he can't afford to get injured.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 6, 2007)

Pretty much Itagaki foreshadowed what is going to come.

Ippo going in to face RBJ is needed.


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2007)

_"If the unthinkable happens..."_?

Yeah.. seems like Ippos is going to have to step in the next or chapter after.


----------



## Segan (Dec 6, 2007)

Morikawa is doing an excellent job at building up RBJ's reputation. Just to make us all believe that Miyata MIGHT be losing this one.

He won't, though.


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2007)

You don't even know. I'd love for Miyata to get rocked by RBJ.


----------



## Segan (Dec 6, 2007)

Me, too. But we know it just ain't gonna happen.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 6, 2007)

Yahiko said:


> Lol, you take Taekwondo too? What belt are you?



I'm red-black right now. Gonna try black next year.

Back On-topic:



Segan said:


> Me, too. But we know it just ain't gonna happen.



Yeah, that's one of the few things about Ippo which are kinda bad. Usually you just KNOW who's gonna win. Except for Kimura-Mashiba or something like that. But I never once doubted Ippo wouldn't defeat Gedo. I wanna see Ippo/Miyata lose. It's gonna be good for their motivation. THEY'RE GONNA EXPLODE!! ..And go Ultimate Punch.


----------



## delirium (Dec 6, 2007)

Yeah.. Kimura vs. Mashiba left me guessing all the way to the end. I was pulling for Kimura though. How crazy would that be? Kamagowa Gym with more than two belts.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 6, 2007)

Delirium said:


> Yeah.. Kimura vs. Mashiba left me guessing all the way to the end. I was pulling for Kimura though. How crazy would that be? Kamagowa Gym with more than two belts.



Well, that's what makes the A-class tournament so interesting. Is Kamogawa really going to pull that off?


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2007)

I may sound dumb saying this, but (aside from Kimura vs Mashiba) I also had no clue that Ippo would be knocked out by Date. I never predicted the end to Mashiba vs Sawamura either, and I didn't think Mashiba would beat Miyata, so the series isn't always predictable for me.


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2007)

That's right. The series isn't always predictable. For example, I never expected sparrings with Mashiba and RBJ.

But most fights ARE predictable. But you can be sure that I would like to lose my bet of Miyata winning against RBJ, because I want to see Ippo fighting RBJ.


----------



## delirium (Dec 7, 2007)

Even if it can be predictable at times.. it's still edge of your seat good. Minus the Gedo fight. I kind of wanted that one to end a few chapters earlier. xD

That'd be so heartbreaking for Miyata. He fails to prove his father's style. Then Ippo steps in and knocks RBJ out. I love it.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 7, 2007)

it be funny if miyata gets defeated by RBJ i wonder if he'd quit if he loses against him .


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 7, 2007)

Now that I think about it, I'll bet on Miyata. He's probably going to prove his father's style and then he's going to ask the same "Why should I fight now?"-thing like Ippo and become even stronger. Or he won't, since he always wanted to be World's Best.


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2007)

I wouldn't be surprised, if RBJ's destructive power is quite close to Ippo's, the way he was presented in the latest chapter. I should have thought of that when I saw him knocking the second OBPF champ candidate off the feet and out into oblivion.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 7, 2007)

Do you think Ippo will step into the spar if & when Itagaki gets pounded?


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 7, 2007)

I'd love to see that happen but I now doubt it. I guess it all depends on if Randy is being set up as a major villain or not, one who'll beat Miyata and thus set up a match with Ippo. If that's indeed the case, then I don't think Ippo will spar him, because I'd imagine that it would take some of the tension out of the bout if the two had fought before the real match. If RBJ is going to lose to Miyata and then fade into the sunset, however, then I can imagine Ippo getting a chance to hop in and spar. I'd guess that he would be dominated to hype RBJ up even more.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd love to see Miyata lose, and then Ippo knock RBJ the fuck out in the next bout.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 8, 2007)

Ooh...796 was some nice build-up. Got the chills.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2007)

great chapter, this is what I love about Ippo, the moments of not knowing what exactly is going to happen next. Wednesday can't come fast enough D:


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks, Puar.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Since RBJ doesn't seem to go easy on his sparring partners, I think Itagaki is going to have problems sooner or later, and when it happens, Ippo will have to step in in order to prevent possible injuries for Itagaki.

Then he might ask for a sparring opportunity with RBJ by himself.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 8, 2007)

I have like 56 more volumes until im fully caught up.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Then you are around the upcoming (or happening) fight Ippo vs. Sendou II?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Volume 21 

Ippo vs Date


----------



## Leraine (Dec 8, 2007)

Is there any way to get caught up on Ippo without forcing too much coffee inside yourself? The prospect of reading another 700 chapters seriously scares and at the same time thrills me D= subscribing


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2007)

You don't need coffee. Everything that'll keep you awake is already inside the story; Morikawa is a genius mangaka. 

You could also watch the anime, which is incredibly good.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm on Volume 42 as of now.  I predict that I'll be fully caught up by December 30th.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Volume 21
> 
> Ippo vs Date


Wait a moment. Your  avatar is a picture from the color pages which are like from somewhere after 50 volumes, and you are just up to vol. 21?


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 8, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Future Spoiler_ 



I've finished reading the part where Itagaku got jerked in his pro debut, and the gang finds out about Takamura's family.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Future Spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> I've finished reading the part where Itagaku got jerked in his pro debut, and the gang finds out about Takamura's family.


That's not a spoiler... -_-


----------



## Leraine (Dec 8, 2007)

He was just being considerate. To me it is a major spoiler I cannot make sense of. =/


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> Wait a moment. Your  avatar is a picture from the color pages which are like from somewhere after 50 volumes, and you are just up to vol. 21?



I got spoiled .


*Spoiler*: __ 



yes the one in my avy is Sawamura 
he is my fav boxer


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

It would be kinda annoying to put spoilers when we got 80+ volumes of the series to talk about. It's enough if you do it with the latest chapters.

Edit: @Totitos: Hmm? You're saying that you are a spoiled brat...?


----------



## Totitos (Dec 8, 2007)

Volume 22.

I need a break, my eyes feel sleepy. -_-

Segan which is your favorite fight so far?


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Totitos said:


> Volume 22.
> 
> I need a break, my eyes feel sleepy. -_-
> 
> Segan which is your favorite fight so far?


Oh, there are a few. If I were to call my absolute favorites, it would be those with the most impact on the reader.

Candidates are:

Ippo vs. Date
Ippo vs. Sawamura
Sawamura vs. Mashiba _(Without dirty play, Sawamura would have KO'ed Mashiba. This is even more bitter as Sawamura was forced to retreat from boxing after an accident)
_
Ippo vs. Sendou II
Ippo vs. Shimabukuro

Since Ippo is my favorite fighter (right before Sawamura), you won't find Takamura and Miyata in my favorites, even though they probably deserve it.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 8, 2007)

Awww I can't wait for the next chapter. I wanna see how well Itagaki does with his bullet-time thingy (thoug I think he will be destroyed by Randy Boy Jr.)


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2007)

whats brought on this resurgence in new Ippo readers o-o

seems like quite a few at the moment.

--

much love for Jesus Date xD


----------



## Yak (Dec 8, 2007)

Buaha. I'll catch up with that manga, slowly, bit by bit. :3

Hitting volume 16 now, Ippo's preparing for his battle against Saeki (Saeki, whoo! XD)

This is such a great manga, it actually got me into trying Boxing.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 8, 2007)

this manga outshines almost any other manga there is.


----------



## Crowe (Dec 8, 2007)

Hahah, Date do look like Jesus D:


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Yak said:


> Buaha. I'll catch up with that manga, slowly, bit by bit. :3
> 
> Hitting volume 16 now, Ippo's preparing for his battle against Saeki (Saeki, whoo! XD)
> 
> This is such a great manga, it actually got me into trying Boxing.


May I ask who that freak-lookin' boxer in your sig and ava is?


----------



## Yak (Dec 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> May I ask who that freak-lookin' boxer in your sig and ava is?



That's the newest version of a live action movie of the manga "Shamo". The guy is supposed to be the main character, Ryo Narushima. Try reading that manga, it's awesome beyond belief.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2007)

Yak said:


> That's the newest version of a live action movie of the manga "Shamo". The guy is supposed to be the main character, Ryo Narushima. Try reading that manga, it's awesome beyond belief.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 8, 2007)

I'd say Ryo's only ever really improved, he killed his parents as a kid, went to a detention center at which he started learning martial arts. Ended up fighting for his life pretty much from there on out.


----------



## Yak (Dec 8, 2007)

Segan said:


> Ah, Shamo...
> 
> Had only read bits then and there. Wasn't that guy supposed to deteriorate in combat skills after a while and joined a dojo for that reason? What's the current status of Ryo?



Current status? Well, after he finally worked his path up to the Millenium Fight and managed to fight Sugawara (where he barely lost), he met up with his nemesis in private, engaged in a street fight and knocked him into coma. Then fled the country. Earned money as a callboy and in unfair bare-knuckle circus fights. 

Then took a short stop at some old geezer's dojo where he learned a new technique and battled the former student of that school. Not going too much into detail about that, it was a whack intermezzo that didn't fit in well with the storyline imo.

After that he got back to the circus fights. Small change in the story, it focuses on a dancer now who became obsessed with Ryo's case and tried to find him after he fled the country.

Said dancer than trains martial arts himself to eventually lure Ryo out and challenge him; a large tournament is set up. New characters are introduced, Ryo needs money and eventually trains for the tournament which is currently still ongoing (after being at a real low during the circus fights because he only battles amateurs there, during the tournament training he becomes a quite fearsome fighter again, builts muscles again and gets some very nasty grappling moves and MMA skills). But the manga is at halt at the moment, right before Ryo fights against said dancer named Toma.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 8, 2007)

Well, shit. Where did my post go?...

It went somewhat like this:

What kind of guy is Takamura's next opponent gonna be like?


And Shamo's cool.


----------



## Chi (Dec 8, 2007)

OMG. A Shamo live action.
That's just like a dream come true


----------



## Yak (Dec 9, 2007)

Chi said:


> OMG. A Shamo live action.
> That's just like a dream come true



I only hope they don't mess it up. Capturing the manga's atmosphere and storyline properly isn't easy. And I have somewhat high expectations, too. ^^;


A live-action Ippo movie would be godly, too. But probably even far more difficult to do. XD


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> Oh, there are a few. If I were to call my absolute favorites, it would be those with the most impact on the reader.
> 
> Candidates are:
> 
> ...



No Date vs Martinez? Fail.


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> No Date vs Martinez? Fail.


I'm sure you noticed my last sentence of the post you quoted. 

Seriously, it wasn't exactly the best fight of the series. The ending was one of the tragedic ones, but the whole fight was nothing but a demonstration of how fucking monstrous a boxer Martinez was. His face didn't show a single trace of the fight he went through....


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

No way, man.

Date vs. Martinez was great BECAUSE of that tragedic ending and that buildup.

Personally I'd say:

-Takamura vs. Hawk
-Ippo vs. Sendou II
-Date vs. Martinez
-Ippo vs. Sawamura( lol, touch my girl-friend and you're gonna see the next hospital )
-..hmm... Mashiba vs. Kimura?

There's probably more but that's what I can think of right now.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> I'm sure you noticed my last sentence of the post you quoted.
> 
> Seriously, it wasn't exactly the best fight of the series. The ending was one of the tragedic ones, but the whole fight was nothing but a demonstration of how fucking monstrous a boxer Martinez was. His face didn't show a single trace of the fight he went through....



I almost cried while reading it, tbh.

Just the whole buildup for that match, Date's memories of his previous match with Martinez, his confidence, determination to beat him, he was in top form for that match, he owned Miyata in sparring, his words to Ippo ("I'll be waiting for you... at the top of the world."), he kept saying that he'll beat him, even after 9 rounds, with his jaw and hand broken, he even hit Martinez with his heart screw blow, that if it'd have more power in it, he'd win...


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

That's what makes HnI one of the very best mangas out there, huh?


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, I enjoy reading it more than any other manga out there.


----------



## Segan (Dec 9, 2007)

Yeah, Date used his Corkscrew too soon. At his second try the right was already broken and had no power in there.

The ending was really sad.

But the point is, that Date never ever managed to truly push Martinez. All Date could hope for was for his one-in-a-million chance to hit with the Corkscrew. And it failed.

Emotionally it was one of the finest constructed fights. But in terms of techniques and suspense, it wasn't that great. It was more of an one-sided massacre rather than an equal battle of titans.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 9, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, Date used his Corkscrew too soon. At his second try the right was already broken and had no power in there.
> 
> The ending was really sad.
> 
> ...



Yeah, well. Fights aren't always about Boomboom and Clash of Titans-stuff.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 9, 2007)

I loved Date/Martinez. That may have been the most emotionally impacting fight in the manga, for me.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, Date used his Corkscrew too soon. At his second try the right was already broken and had no power in there.
> 
> The ending was really sad.
> 
> ...



It might seem like it was too soon, but the only reason Date landed it on the second attempt was because Martinez knew his hand was broken. Even then I get the impression that the following left wouldn't have been enough.


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2007)

Martinez isn't that almighty that he would know in advance when he needed to react and when not. That he knew that Date's right was broken didn't matter at all. Even if the right was fine, Martinez would still have been hit if the exact same scene had occurred under these circumstances.

Most likely Martinez would have been down for the count, then. Even he admitted it himself.


----------



## Yak (Dec 10, 2007)

So, I am at chapter 210 now. Can anyone tell me against whom Mashiba is going to have his next fight and around what chapter?

Just a side info, I was doing my pathetic little roadwork today and went to look for the place I'm gonna try starting boxing (the 'try' is in there because I can't even be sure they will accept me). I ran there and it's really not that far from my home. Maybe something like 3 and a half kilometer? Not sure, hard to determine. From the outside it looks like a rather old, wasted and simply building and from the inside it's no difference. 

Other clubs share the same house so the door was open but I couldn't really see anyone from the boxing gym nor did I actively look for anyone or for the training room or something. Only saw a guy who appeared to be rather well-built walking into the changing room, maybe he was one of the boxers there. It kind of got me all excited, can't wait for next year to start. :3


----------



## Parallax (Dec 10, 2007)

After Pluto and Slam Dunk, I will be reading this series.  Should keep me busy well into the new year.


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2007)

@Yak: You really are going to try and box now? =>

About Mashiba, let's see. Chapter 210 should be around, hmm...somewhere after Ippo vs. Date, but before Ippo vs. Sendou II. In other words, the next bout with Mashiba you're going to see will be after Ippo's first title defense, which would be around the middle of the thirties volumes.

And his opponent will be *(ATTENTION! HUGE SPOILERS!! AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!)*
*Spoiler*: __ 



Kimura


----------



## Yak (Dec 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> @Yak: You really are going to try and box now? =>
> 
> About Mashiba, let's see. Chapter 210 should be around, hmm...somewhere after Ippo vs. Date, but before Ippo vs. Sendou II. In other words, the next bout with Mashiba you're going to see will be after Ippo's first title defense, which would be around the middle of the thirties volumes.
> 
> ...



@Spoiler: Thanks for telling. I'm looking forward to it.

And yeah, I'm seriously trying to get started on it. I'm not joking about it and whether you believe it or not, during the time I was desperate to try out something new after quitting at my last martial arts club, I was introduced to the Ippo manga. It helped me manifest my lost motivation again. True story.


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2007)

Yak said:


> @Spoiler: Thanks for telling. I'm looking forward to it.
> 
> And yeah, I'm seriously trying to get started on it. I'm not joking about it and whether you believe it or not, during the time I was desperate to try out something new after quitting at my last martial arts club, I was introduced to the Ippo manga. It helped me manifest my lost motivation again. True story.



Ah, I hope we will see some pictures of you knocking down Mike Tyson someday. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Nee, im Ernst, ich bin beeindruckt. Ich hoffe, wir bekommen einen Experten, der f?r uns die fiktiven Boxk?mpfe analysiert. Hat schon seit ValentineTheory ja kein "Experte" mehr gemacht.


----------



## Yak (Dec 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> Ah, I hope we will see some pictures of you knocking down Mike Tyson someday.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Haha, I never intended to do boxing in a professional way, unless my possible future coach would advice me. But with 22, almost 23 years I am probably too old anyway. Then again, I might be a quick learner... I have 16 years of experience with Martial Arts. Maybe I'll beat Mike Tyson one day. When he's in his 60's or 70's... *cough*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Danke. Experte, keine Ahnung, das könnte ne Weile dauern da ich ja ein kompletter Anfänger bin. Oder auch nicht, direkter Kampfsport-Laie bin ich ja nicht, hab 14 Jahre Karate gemacht, 2 Jahre ATK (Anti-Terror-Kampf, ne Art Self-Defense System). Und jetzt versuch ich halt Boxen. Beim ATK hab ich deshalb aufgehört, weil einige der Übungen trotz des tollen Stil-Namens nicht wirklich so effektiv und im echten Leben praktikabel sind, wie man vermutet. 

Außerdem bin ich noch nie der Typ für viele Griff- und Hebeltechniken gewesen. Ich bin einfach unglücklich wenn ich nicht punchen oder kicken kann. XD Mal sehen was bei rauskommt. :3


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Du wirst aber sicher von nun an die Boxkämpfe und Sparrings mit anderen Augen (kritischer?) betrachten, da würden mich Kommentare interessieren.

Aber ich wünsch dir erst mal viel Spass. Darum sollte es ja in erster Linie gehen. :>




I can't wait for the spar to begin. I'm just as excited as I was, when Mashiba and Ippo were sparring. *yay*

Edit: And I seriously doubt that Tyson is going to get that old...maybe, if he's lucky.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 10, 2007)

Lol, germans, huh?


*Spoiler*: __ 




Ich hab mal versucht mir die K?mpfe mit kritischeren Augen und aus einer realen Sichtweise anzusehen... Gibt es wirklich soviele K?rpertreffer? Wenn ich mir Videos bei Youtube anschaue, dann treffen die dort kaum den K?rper. Der Boxtrainer, bei dem ich mal war, hat mir auch empfohlen nur ins Gesicht zu schlagen!^^




Do you believe that there are just as many bodyblows in reality as they're used in HnI?


----------



## Yak (Dec 10, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Da ist was dran, das wird auf jeden Fall so werden. Eigentlich mach ich das auch jetzt schon so ziemlich, auch wenn ich von den Feinheiten im Boxen keine Ahnung hab, mein Blick ist zumindest schon mal soweit geschult, dass ich schon Kampfsportler daran erkannt habe, wie sie sich im Alltag bewegen, ohne sie zu kennen. Das was ich an Erfahrung schon hab kann mir sicher nur nützen, ich denke ich werde viel Spaß haben, hehehe...




Wut, Mashiba and Ippo were sparring? Like, with each other? Or separately? XD I gotta see that  (Mashiba's my favourite boxer)

@Edit: Yeah. If he's lucky becomes that old. But not if he runs into me first. 

---
EDIT: @Yamato-takeru: Nah, in regards to Ippo, due to it being a sports-shonen manga and for drama effect, everything is slightly exaggerated there. Stamina, amount of hits dealt and taken, all of this has only been withstood in a similar fashion by very fex boxers in real life. The power and movements are somewhat over the top, too. 

Of course there are real-life boxers who have incredible punching and reaction speed, but movement speed like for example Saeki's I have yet to see out there. He was literally vanishing from Ippo's eyes there in one incident and I doubt anyone facing an opponent while still being relatively fresh would see his opponent disappearing completely in real life.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 10, 2007)

Mh, Saeki being way too fast is kinda obvious, but I wasn't sure about the body-blows.


----------



## Yak (Dec 10, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Mh, Saeki being way too fast is kinda obvious, but I wasn't sure about the body-blows.



I'm not that knowledgeable when it comes to broadcasted boxing matches so I don't know. But sure, some boxers in each class can take a whole lot of 'em.


----------



## Segan (Dec 10, 2007)

@Yak: whoops, didn't realize just then that I was spoilering you. The spar happened after 80+ vol.

Short, but awesome. I expect the RBJ spar with Itagaki to go in the same manner.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 10, 2007)

> Do you believe that there are just as many bodyblows in reality as they're used in HnI?



A lot of real boxers rely heavily on body blows. Julio Cesar Chavez was perhaps the best known for this, as he would literally go to the body like Ippo at times and leave the other guys gasping for air or on the floor. Another recent fighter who has devestating body shots is Ricky Hatton -- he hit Castillo so hard that he actually broke some of his ribs and ended the fight with that one shot. The current best boxer in the world (Floyd Mayweather Jr) often goes to the body just as much as the head, such as in the Corrales/Gatti/Hatton fight.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> A lot of real boxers rely heavily on body blows. Julio Cesar Chavez was perhaps the best known for this, as he would literally go to the body like Ippo at times and leave the other guys gasping for air or on the floor. Another recent fighter who has devestating body shots is Ricky Hatton -- he hit Castillo so hard that he actually broke some of his ribs and ended the fight with that one shot. The current best boxer in the world (Floyd Mayweather Jr) often goes to the body just as much as the head, such as in the Corrales/Gatti/Hatton fight.



You're quite knowlegdeable.  So Floyd Mayweather Jr. is the current best?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2007)

he's considered the best pound for pound fighter in the world right now yeah


----------



## Yak (Dec 11, 2007)

What does pound for pound actually mean?  (lol, boxing noob)


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

Pound-for-pound is the term used in boxing, mixed martial arts and other combat sports to describe a fighter's value in relation to fighters of different weight classes.


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2007)

For example, a WBA fifth ranked welterweight boxer can be a better boxer than the current WBC heavyweight world champ pound-for-pound wise. This would also mean, that the WBA has (relatively) stronger and better people in their weight class than WBC in heavyweight.

Just simplification.


----------



## Yak (Dec 11, 2007)

Aaah, now I see. Thanks Segan, that explanation was a lot more easy to understand. Muh, I feel kinda stupid now. ^^;


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2007)

Yak said:


> Aaah, now I see. Thanks Segan, that explanation was a lot more easy to understand. Muh, I feel kinda stupid now. ^^;


Well, it's all relative. It wouldn't mean that said welterweight boxer would beat the heavyweight champ =)


----------



## Yak (Dec 11, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, it's all relative. It wouldn't mean that said welterweight boxer would beat the heavyweight champ =)



No, of course. I pretty much understood how you meant it.


----------



## Segan (Dec 11, 2007)

Yeah, I just felt the need to express this. If you have followed the Bruce Lee vs. Muhammad Ali discussion, you would know what I mean. Some people acted like the weight difference meant nothing for Lee and that he hit as hard or harder than heavyweight boxers like Tyson.

On that sidenote, how strong do you think RBJ's punches are? It would seem as though RBJ is quite accustomed to full body weight punches.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 11, 2007)

Hard to gauge how strong they are going to be, hard enough to lay waste to that sparring partner who was out at the start of the chapter I guess. His movement looks good from the brief bit of shadowing we saw him doing in the ring, actually they were some of my favourite panels I've seen in a while.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 11, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> You're quite knowlegdeable.  So Floyd Mayweather Jr. is the current best?



Thanks. You should check out some footage of Mayweather's fights, it's definitely worth it -- his most recent one (only days ago) involved him knocking down Hatton with a left hook counter that could easily have been taken straight out of a Miyata match. Beautiful combination of timing, speed and agility, and Hatton didn't even see it coming.



> On that sidenote, how strong do you think RBJ's punches are? It would seem as though RBJ is quite accustomed to full body weight punches.



After all the hype around him, I'm expecting something pretty damn scary. I agree with Mori on his shadow boxing looking very sharp, seems highly dangerous.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 11, 2007)

mori the villain said:


> Hard to gauge how strong they are going to be, hard enough to lay waste to that sparring partner who was out at the start of the chapter I guess. His movement looks good from the brief bit of shadowing we saw him doing in the ring, actually they were some of my favourite panels I've seen in a while.



I agree. The way punches are drawn changed through the series and lately(or at least in the Mashiba-Ippo spar, dunno) they've been drawn like they're grinding the opponent. That's kinda a let-down, since I liked the style around tankobon ~40 the most. They were hard and clear.

About his strength... His probably the predator-type like Sendou or Volg.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 11, 2007)

The Miyata-esque counter I was talking about before:


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 11, 2007)

RBJ's punches look deadly. Probably could kill someone with the power and speed with his punches.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Dec 12, 2007)

CH 797 from Jbondsr at Dynamiteglove:

[Raw-Manga] Mahou Sensei Negima 198

Also here's the PSP game promo pic:




*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like Itagaki is dodging quite nicely for now and showing good speed as usual. Things are heating up really nicely here. I wonder if we'll get some pre-fight training sparring with Miyata as well.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2007)

many a mirror

Tervaskanto


*Spoiler*: _797_ 



hoooo Itagaki is one fast mutha. Unfortunately I expect RBJ to destroy him next round and show what he's packing that'll be a big threat to Miyata


----------



## delirium (Dec 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _797_ 



Why is Morikawa getting my hopes up like that? Ita's getting bodied in the end


----------



## Yak (Dec 12, 2007)

So I'm finally in the Ippo-Sendo rematch in volume 29. Awesome battle so far. I like the excessive use of Sakki with the feints, its adding up some nice edge to the boxing. Is it still used somewhat later in the volumes?


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 12, 2007)

Pretty much. But it isn't that important later on... I think.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm wondering if RBJ is gonna go all out in the next chapter


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 12, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Randy is going to lay the smackdown. The only question is how he goes about doing it, really. Itagaki's speed is, as always, sweet.


----------



## Segan (Dec 12, 2007)

Allow me to quote myself:


Segan said:


> *Since RBJ doesn't seem to go easy on his sparring partners, I think Itagaki is going to have problems sooner or later,* and when it happens, Ippo will have to step in in order to prevent possible injuries for Itagaki.
> 
> Then he might ask for a sparring opportunity with RBJ by himself.



There's going to be a reckoning *evil laugh*

Though, Itagaki's performance is awesome. Can't wait to see how RBJ is going to deal with him.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 12, 2007)

> Awesome battle so far. I like the excessive use of Sakki with the feints, its adding up some nice edge to the boxing. Is it still used somewhat later in the volumes?



Its not really expressely stated to be used, I think we're supposed to assume that as a boxer passes a certain level that kind of thing becomes common place.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 12, 2007)

mori the villain said:


> Its not really expressely stated to be used, I think we're supposed to assume that as a boxer passes a certain level that kind of thing becomes common place.



...Put into words, what I couldn't.


----------



## Yak (Dec 12, 2007)

mori the villain said:


> Its not really expressely stated to be used, I think we're supposed to assume that as a boxer passes a certain level that kind of thing becomes common place.



Ah well, I wasn't expecting it to play a dominant part anyway, as long as they don't forget about it completely it's fine. I just found it good because I have experienced that kind of stuff myself and thougth it was awesome. It looks a bit like fiction but with a certain level of degree it's really possible. My former senpai was extremely good with feints and luring me into taking blocks where never anything came but I was damn sure I saw an attack coming right there.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 12, 2007)

omg Itagaki is amazing (but I still think RBJ will destory him). Itagaki has Sharingan


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 12, 2007)

I didn't read this chapter yet, but I'm sure Itagaki is in for some real beating, since RBJ is getting hyped.

Itagaki resembles Miyata in his boxing-style so it will be a demonstration how Miyata is going to get beaten in the real bout.

It probably goes like this:

*Itagaki landes a few punches/dodges well*
*next chapter*
*RBJ changes to south-paw/gets serious*
*BAMBAMBAM*
... and then everyone goes "OMG! He's so strong! Miyata's got no chance!"

Or something like that. At least, that's how I'd do it.


----------



## Yak (Dec 12, 2007)

Quick question, is there a Hajime no Ippo OST out somewhere or does anyone know where to download it?


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 12, 2007)

Yak said:


> Quick question, is there a Hajime no Ippo OST out somewhere or does anyone know where to download it?





Or register here.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 12, 2007)

Randy can't let Itagaki show him up like this. Randy is supposed to be straight up god if Gedo praises him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2007)

It's official now: Itagaki is faster than Miyata Ichirou. It seems that Morikawa is setting Itagaki up for something bigger (at least Japanese Championsship). Possibly a replacement for Miyata to fight Ippo?


----------



## Franklin Stein (Dec 13, 2007)

is it commin out in anime any time soon??


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2007)

I heard, anime only goes till Ippo vs. Sendo II and there's an OVA with the Kimura vs. Mashiba bout.

But nothing else.


----------



## Yak (Dec 13, 2007)

Its a shame they never continued with the anime. It indeed ends after Ippo-Sendo II, safe for the OVA with the Kimura-Mashiba fight and the movie-thing where Ippo fights against the Hien-dude (gah, I can't remember his name ^^).


----------



## Segan (Dec 13, 2007)

Yak said:


> Its a shame they never continued with the anime. It indeed ends after Ippo-Sendo II, safe for the OVA with the Kimura-Mashiba fight and the movie-thing where Ippo fights against the Hien-dude (gah, I can't remember his name ^^).


Sanada Kazuki is it.

Or something like that.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 13, 2007)

^ yup. And there's no plans to carry on the anime.


----------



## Yak (Dec 13, 2007)

If you were a boxer, what kind of title theme would you chose for your march-in?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 13, 2007)

Hey guys, I just finished watching the Hajime No Ippo anime series and had some questions, but unfortunately the search function is still telling me that every search I do has no matching results. So after sifting through eleven pages on the anime page, I figured it would be easier if i could ask one of you if you happened to have a link to the anime forum discussion.  Thanks


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 13, 2007)

here's the link to the thread but I think you can ask your questions in this thread aswell.

Itachi = Weakest in Akatsuki


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 13, 2007)

Yak said:


> If you were a boxer, what kind of title theme would you chose for your march-in?



Inner Light(Ippo OST)  
or
Headstrong by Trapt... is it ok to choose anything?


----------



## Yak (Dec 13, 2007)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Inner Light(Ippo OST)
> or
> Headstrong by Trapt... is it ok to choose anything?



Sure. Take whatever you want. You're the boxer. You choose your theme. You gotta be comfortable with it while marching in.


I'd probably take something that'd seriously fire me up before a fight. Something like Mot?rhead with 'Sacrifice'.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 13, 2007)

i would pick Juggernaut by killer mike


----------



## Neji (Dec 13, 2007)

mori the villain said:


> ^ yup. And there's no plans to carry on the anime.


That's not what Kisame says


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 13, 2007)

Yak said:


> If you were a boxer, what kind of title theme would you chose for your march-in?



Damn, that's hard. Maybe _Hysteria_ by Muse, or _When the Levee Breaks_ by Led Zeppelin.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 13, 2007)

Neji said:


> That's not what Kisame says



last I heard the studio would have liked to but there wasn't enough demand so they weren't.

--

I have no idea what I'd walk into a ring to


----------



## Segan (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry for your girlfriend's Great Aunt. Hopefully things turn out nice for the both of you in some time.

And also thanks for the scans!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 14, 2007)

thanks for the scan Puar, sorry to hear about the gf's great aunt passing.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Dec 14, 2007)

Sorry for your girlfriends great aunt, Puar. =/


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 14, 2007)

Very sorry to hear about that, Puar. Cheers for the scan.


----------



## Yak (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm sorry, to hear that, Puar. 


On topic: Does anyone here understand some Spanish? If not, no big deal, you should still get the general idea of those vids, which I happen to find absolutely godly. Maybe some of you know them already but they are definitely worthy a repost.


----------



## Segan (Dec 14, 2007)

No way, Yak, did you spoilered yourself? ^^

But I can already thell you that the first vid is presenting the best fight of all three you posted. Or rather, the dirtiest match ever in the series.


----------



## neostar8710 (Dec 15, 2007)

i've been rereading ippo..and something has been bothering me..dankichi(sanadas coach and kamagoawa's rival in the old days) said his last match was against kamagowa who broke his jaw...correct?...so then..after takamura's title match..in the flashback with kamagoawa,nekota,and dankichi..why does it show dankicki fighting the american?? because i dont think kamagoawa fought anymore after the american..right? and during the bryan hawk fight..shouldnt kamagowa have recognized hawk's coach from when kamagoaw fought the american??? just how old is hawk's coach? hahah...


----------



## Kenshi (Dec 15, 2007)

Segan said:


> No way, Yak, did you spoilered yourself? ^^
> 
> But I can already thell you that the first vid is presenting the best fight of all three you posted. Or rather, the dirtiest match ever in the series.




Nah dude....

The best fight is the Battle of the Hawks! The best damn fight in manga history!!!


----------



## Segan (Dec 15, 2007)

neostar8710 said:


> i've been rereading ippo..and something has been bothering me..dankichi(sanadas coach and kamagoawa's rival in the old days) said his last match was against kamagowa who broke his jaw...correct?...so then..after takamura's title match..in the flashback with kamagoawa,nekota,and dankichi..why does it show dankicki fighting the american?? because i dont think kamagoawa fought anymore after the american..right? and during the bryan hawk fight..shouldnt kamagowa have recognized hawk's coach from when kamagoaw fought the american??? just how old is hawk's coach? hahah...


It was never stated that Kamogawa did break Dankicki's jaw. It was the American soldier Anderson.

And it doesn't matter whether or not Kamogawa recognized Miguel, Hawk's coach. I suppose he did recognize him but didn't feel the need to express it to others.



Kenshi said:


> Nah dude....
> 
> The best fight is the Battle of the Hawks! The best damn fight in manga history!!!


Not really...too much willpower and "resurrection". Ippo vs. Sawamura was better.


----------



## Puar (Dec 15, 2007)

Regarding the Dankichi Glass Jaw thing, I think the misunderstanding neostar has comes from a Snoopycool manga mistranslation which does read "In his last match..."  My understanding of it is that, although he wasn't the one who ended Dankichi's career, Kamogawa was responsible for initially jacking up Dankichi's jaw which led to the end of his boxing days, much like Ippo is ultimately responsible for wrecking Hayami and his jaw.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 15, 2007)

Hey would anyone happen to have a DDL for volume 58?


----------



## Puar (Dec 16, 2007)

You could always read it online at  too. (;


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Dec 16, 2007)

i could...but I kinda would prefer the volume, ha thanks though


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 17, 2007)

I could offer you pack 20 from the Hajime no Ippo pimping project which also contains volume 59.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 17, 2007)

Manabu is a beast


----------



## Yak (Dec 17, 2007)

Okay, I'm in round 2 of the Takamura VS Hawk fight now, this is fucking incredible. I have no idea who'd actually be the stronger fighter... I'm not talking about the outcome of the battle, but what would be the case if Hawk weren't such a lazy ass and actually got more into shape. o_O


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah, I also wondered how much stronger Hawk would be if he'd have taken boxing seriously.


----------



## Yak (Dec 17, 2007)

Speaking somwhat from experience and fighting style habits I have myself, I don't think it would've been a good idea to teach someone like Hawk boxing at all. He is a street fighter of such a high level, all he needs is greater strengths, speed, stamina and flexibility. The rest is pretty much coming from alone since he is one hella creative fighter who has extremely keen senses and animal-like instincts.

If your body is in better shape, it realizes its possibilities on its own if you only have a mind creative enough of the necessary intuitition. Hawk could be a freaking monster. 

I for myself used to fight against opponents way out of my weight class during training sessions. Of course, never serious fights so I can't exactly compare them to a ring-encounter in a real boxing match or to actual street fights. But since I was often outclassed in power, speed, weight, height and range, I had to come up with stuff on the fly. And without wanting to boast, I was good with it. 

One key point of traditional as well as modern Ninjutsu was "do the unexpected". Even if it doesn't work out, it can be enough to mess up the opponents pace even if he's experienced, or it can cause him to make a wrong decision, hesitate or be confused for the fraction of a second. My senpei used to say, by the time you can force your game and fighting style on the opponent, you dictate the rules and can shape the fight for your liking. Someone who isn't bound to traditional rules and fixed paterns or style settings is far better capable of shifting between paces and battle tactics. Hawk would be perfect for it if he wasn't such a lazy ass and actually polish his skills more. But since he lacks the necessary spirit for it, he is also not cut out for the pro-boxing ring, because talent and skill alone doesn't make you a good boxer or lasting fighter in general.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 17, 2007)

Hawk = Prince Naseem

Loved his fight with Takamura.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 17, 2007)

One of the best AMV I have ever seen


----------



## Yak (Dec 17, 2007)

Great vid, Lazlow (although I don't like the music that much).


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 17, 2007)

Very cool vid, Laz. Timing is excellent, and I like how they actually showed the history/conflict behind each fighter rather than just pure action.


----------



## Perverse (Dec 17, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



How the fuck does Manabu do that?!


----------



## Segan (Dec 18, 2007)

Nub Fresh said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck does Manabu do that?!


What do you mean? His bullet-time movements? It's exaggerated. And besides, it's confirmed now, that he's faster than Miyata, when it comes to speed alone.


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Little gift for Jesus Date_ 









What do you think, people? I hope you (and especially Jesus Date - you can use it for your sig!) all like it. Comments appreciated. :3


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 18, 2007)

that looks fucking great, well done!


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks, glad you like it! Avatar is under construction currently, will probably follow after Christmas holidays, if you can wait that long. ^^


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 18, 2007)

I feel sorry for the beating Itagaki is going to get......


----------



## Segan (Dec 18, 2007)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: _Little gift for Jesus Date_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jesus Date's face and colouring look great, but I don't like the reddish colour in the right. Could've been more creative...

<----------- can only brag anyway...


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback, Segan. To be frank, I have always been kinda bad with backgrounds... plus, I didn't put much effort into it either. Additionally, in small panels you can quickly run the risk of a very detailed and fancy background stealing the atmosphere of the actual picture away. But still, you are right, it could've been made better. Maybe with one of the next ones.

I'll try doing me a Mashiba or a Saeki sig for myself in the future. :3


----------



## Segan (Dec 18, 2007)

But no Ippo signature? =>


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Segan said:


> But no Ippo signature? =>



For myself? Nah. Even though I like Ippo as a character a lot, he isn't my favourite type of character and not my favoured boxer as well. My top three probably are Mashiba, Vorg and Saeki (the latter mainly because I just love speedsters, used to be a speed-fighter myself).


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 18, 2007)

Yak said:


> Thanks, glad you like it! Avatar is under construction currently, will probably follow after Christmas holidays, if you can wait that long. ^^



could you color my current avatar or is it to small? I could send you the panel from the original page.


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

If you could send me the panel, it would be appreciated. I don't remember the actual chapter myself, and before I look for it, you might as well upload and sent it to me. I'll try colouring it, we'll see if it's too small or not.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 18, 2007)

Article 7(2)(e)

here, would be cool, if it isnt' too much work. though it kinda sucks that I'm no senior member, 125x125 pixels is quite low.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 18, 2007)

I can never bring myself to like Date.

I know Ippo would be boring if he found a way to win every fight,but that fight was the saddest thing I have ever seen and a rematch isn't coming


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Jesus Date said:


> Article 7(2)(e)
> 
> here, would be cool, if it isnt' too much work. though it kinda sucks that I'm no senior member, 125x125 pixels is quite low.



Yes, it kinda sucks. Only way you have it so post more 

I think I can get that avy done by tommorrow before lunch.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Dec 18, 2007)

yak who the hell is that in your sig and ava


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Darkseid said:


> yak who the hell is that in your sig and ava



Don't ask me for the name of the actor, but he's playing the role of Ryo Narushima in the newest life-action movie for the manga Shamo.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 18, 2007)

Shamo a science fiction type of Manga?


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Shamo a science fiction type of Manga?



No, a martial arts/society drama seinen manga.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 18, 2007)

Yak said:


> My top three probably are Mashiba, Vorg and Saeki (the latter mainly because I just love speedsters, used to be a speed-fighter myself).



No love for Itagaki or Miyata? Aww. And if your style used to be a speed based one before, what's it like now?



> I can never bring myself to like Date.
> 
> I know Ippo would be boring if he found a way to win every fight,but that fight was the saddest thing I have ever seen and a rematch isn't coming



I found Date/Martinez way more emotionally impacting, personally. Especially the way he was in the hospital at the conclusion, looking like he'd just been hit by a car.


----------



## Yak (Dec 18, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> No love for Itagaki or Miyata? Aww. And if your style used to be a speed based one before, what's it like now?



Seeing how I haven't trained my ass off in literally three years (I was at my absolute prime when I was around 17, lol, probably a hormone boost or something but I was on par with the dojo's sensei and highest senpai in fighting ability, I can't believe that) I have gained way more weight, lost muscles, flexibilty, stamina, etc. 

Currently I weigh around 87 Kgs at 178 cm body height. A big part of my speed and stamina is lost, I would at best make it for a good middle-distance fighter. My reaction time still is kinda fine, but it need some polishing. I still would go for mostly outfighting because I'm naturally good at moving on my feet, just not as speedy and explosive anymore. Infighting would probably do as well since I simply have enough mass to stand relatively grounded and my legs are built strongly but I totally lack technique and I'm not a particularly hard hitter, I think. 

I used to be somewhat good with counters as well, my sempai summed my strengths up as being quick on the feet (but sadly not 'with' them, as he described it, meaning, I tended to miss my timing with my kicks and hitting openings properly) and my insane reaction speed. I was the only guy in the dojo who would deal out a good hit the instance he was hit himself or avoid it, even on the retreat. 

But alas, we never seriously trained a full-contact martial arts, so I don't know how well I would fare in a real good hitting match where I don't need to stop my punches (or kicks for that matter).





> I found Date/Martinez way more emotionally impacting, personally. Especially the way he was in the hospital at the conclusion, looking like he'd just been hit by a car.



Ippo definitely has plenty of drama and 'sports-romance', so to speak. Lots of battles are absolutely glorious and eye-watering, Date/Martinez is no exception. It was epic and very touching and left me in awe. Considering the whole background to Eiji with is career end, his lost child and the problems with his social life and his wife, it was very sad to see him lose twice as the final conclusion. The fact that I had "Eye of the Tiger" running while reading it and listening to it's text built up to it, additonally.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 18, 2007)

Yeah, I've kind of slacked off on my training too, although I still do it from time to time. I keep telling myself that I'm going to completely get back into it but something always seems to come up or distract me. Another problem is that instead of needing to lose weight, I need to _gain_ more damn weight -- I'm around 57 kg (9 stone), and I'm 5'7 in height. I've got speed and good footwork, but more mass would definitely be great. Just too tough for me to put it on, though, as my metabolism seems to be freakin' Itagaki level speed. 

I sometimes listen to music while reading Ippo too, although in my case it's the soundtrack to the anime, really improves it at times.


----------



## Biolink (Dec 18, 2007)

Been a minute since I have read up on that,but Date had social problems?

I only recall his wife having a miscarriage and him losing their first kid,but other than that everything seemed fine


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2007)

Biolink said:


> Been a minute since I have read up on that,but Date had social problems?
> 
> I only recall his wife having a miscarriage and him losing their first kid,but other than that everything seemed fine



With social problems I meant that he forced himself into a business career but actually being completely unhappy with it. He wasn't himself, he was supressing his true nature which led to his anger and unforgiveness about what happened in Mexico back when he lost to Marquez the first time. His mind was stuck there and didn't return home with him, he became a completely different man.


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

Yak said:


> [...]
> when he lost to *Marquez* the first time.
> [...]



Who's that?


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> Who's that?



LOL. Why in the world did I type that. Martinez would've been the right answer! I deduct 100 points! Aww!


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

By the way, where are you now in the series?


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> By the way, where are you now in the series?



Somewhere in the 430's. Right after the 'Battle of Men of the Sea'. 


EDIT:

Alright, here's the avy Jesus Date requested. Or better, the whole panel. I'm sure you can cut out the avy by yourself. Hope you like it.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 19, 2007)

Looks great, thank you I'll rep you once I can rep you again.


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

Heh, Shimabukuro was one hell of an opponent. Had that "perfect" punch not ocurred, Ippo would've lost. That count-out was quite dramatic...


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2007)

In essence, despite Ippo's strength and talent for a heavy hitting infighter, all of his bigger matches take a huge toll on his body and he never wins them easily. Sometimes he really doesn't seem like a champion considering that the defense matches for his title could've turned the other way out by only making a tiny mistake. I guess the approach of the challenger will always be more in Ippo's nature than anything else. ^^;


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

Yeah, the champion's attitude doesn't fit Ippo at all, so he's quite bad, if he tries to fight as a champion (spiritually). But when he gets tense, I tend to get impressed by that kind of attitude.

Especially when he glared at a shadowing RBJ. Such moments makes me realize, how scary Ippo would be, if he lost "it". Imagine him as a street fighter à la Sawamura. =)


----------



## Yak (Dec 19, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, the champion's attitude doesn't fit Ippo at all, so he's quite bad, if he tries to fight as a champion (spiritually). But when he gets tense, I tend to get impressed by that kind of attitude.
> 
> Especially when he glared at a shadowing RBJ. Such moments makes me realize, how scary Ippo would be, if he lost "it". Imagine him as a street fighter ? la Sawamura. =)



Haha, indeed, that would be quite scary. But I don't think Ippo has this killer instinct you develop in the street. He has incredible determination to chase after his dream and he takes boxing as a sport very seriously. But unlike Takamura, Ippo's main goal doesn't seem to be the world champion title (unless that has changed in the chapters I have yet to read). He only wanted to experience what true strength means. In a way, this is a far more difficult goal to reach than the world title, which is something definitive. However, you can become the world's greatest champion and still feel like you have not found true strength in yourself yet.

Ippo's destiny might be to become the ultimate boxing lover, hence why the challenger attitude is so strong with him. Even if he had achieved everything, he would simply go on and chase and fight other guys, just because he loves boxing strong opponents so much. I hope he never loses his kind, yet strong-willed and pure nature.


----------



## Segan (Dec 19, 2007)

He hasn't even lost it now....but the scale of his goal has changed considerably (ALERT! ALERT! SPOILER! ALERT!)


----------



## Sirius (Dec 23, 2007)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 23, 2007)

Nope, a double issue will be out next week apparently.


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2007)

I thought, last week was a double issue? Double issue generally means, that there would be only one issue in two weeks, so next week should be just the regular schedule.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 23, 2007)

it went

double

nothing (wednesday past)

double (coming wednesday)

nothing

normal schedule


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2007)

In other words, this week there will be an issue, but next week there will be no issue and in two weeks the normal schedule takes place again?


----------



## Mori` (Dec 23, 2007)

yes         .


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2007)

ITAGAKIMASU!!! 

Hai guys, so I went past Takamura's 2nd weight class title conquest. Was a great fight again althought I don't think it had me thrilled as much as his battle with Bryan Hawk. Still, lots of greatness in Ippo recently.

Man, I really like Manabu a lot now. I also couldn't help but spoilering myself a bit with the current chapters.  Looks like Manabu will grow to become a fucking beast in the future through this A-class tournament full of speedsters. Regardless of him winning or not, he will gain shitloads of experience from fighting people who are like him. Can't wait till I have caught up with the recent events.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 24, 2007)

told you Itagaki was win 

glad you are enjoying your read ^_^

you are making good progress!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 24, 2007)

Yeah the second fight with Eagle was a bit less dramatic. Hawk was just a real villain. I really disliked how the cut eye thing played out with Takamura initially, it just removed tension that Eagle wasn't going for the easy win where available. The end was good though.

Itagaki's rise was a bit warped by how easily he beat Hoshi. Wouldn't have mattered but it was just when Sendo had never knocked him down, it felt a bit odd. I know there are different match ups, but anyone in the A-Class speedsters from the past would be dead almost instantly from Sendo (recalling his first defense). Makes me seriously wonder who could be FASTER than Itagaki from what he said.


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2007)

Thanks, Tommer. (If only I would make as much training progress as reading progress >_> )

I really think a lot of the Ippo-characters will become very strong in the future, including the 'old' ones we haven't seen for a while. Even if they lost, most of them got back to hard training again, I wouldn`t count out the likes of Saeki and so on just yet. I had actually laid out a plan for future training predictions in my head but I kinda forgot it again. >_<

I can't wait to see Sendo making progress again or seeing the 'Big M' in the ring again. Yay! X3


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2007)

I think, we're going to see Sendou when he fights Martinez. Might be after Itagaki becomes the Japanese Champ after fighting Imai, who will have fought a vastly improved Hoshi.


----------



## rockstar sin (Dec 24, 2007)

Ippo defeated Sendou twice, and now Sendou is aiming for Martinez, who made Date retire from injuries?  Martinez is going to kill him.


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2007)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Ippo defeated Sendou twice, and now Sendou is aiming for Martinez, who made Date retire from injuries?  Martinez is going to kill him.



I second that. At least, I hope so. Anything other than a rapestomp in Martinez' favor would point at serious power inflation which would kinda spoil the manga for me. So far it has been mostly nice and consistend with its earth-bound power levels, Itakagi's recent Godspeed feats being one of the few exceptions. I hope it won't dwell there for too long.


----------



## Segan (Dec 24, 2007)

It seems you forget, that strength-wise Sendou is one of the strongest in featherweight. He just lacks skill, but I would imagine, that Sendou is much better at taking damage than Date.

Much better. Mark my words.

And his right-handed Smash would definitely knock Martinez down if it connects without a guard up (yeah, I know, not likely to happen...)


----------



## Yak (Dec 24, 2007)

Anyway, we will see what's coming up.

Merry X-mas to all you Ippo-readers, by the way.


----------



## Castiel (Dec 27, 2007)

Happy _Boxing_ Day


----------



## Mori` (Dec 27, 2007)

xD

new chapter sometime soon with any luck ^_^


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 27, 2007)

I really hope so. 

Nice set, btw.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Don't you guys somehow miss the old drawing style of hammer-punches like Sendou and Ippo showed back then in the thirties?


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Don't you guys somehow miss the old drawing style of hammer-punches like Sendou and Ippo showed back then in the thirties?



I dunno. I don't mind the new style although it makes the punches look more like grinding steel or something. Also, when someone is hit, this whole "rotting away" of body parts still feels kinda odd to me when I look at the newer chapters but it might just be a matter of time till I'm used to it. So far I don't mind it too much.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't mind either, but I still miss that particular style. It was like I could almost feel the impact behind punches drawn like this...


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> I don't mind either, but I still miss that particular style. It was like I could almost feel the impact behind punches drawn like this...



Since I'm not really up to date with the current events and all and don't want to be spoiled too much, in what scenes did this particular new style occur? Have there actually been any punches that ought to have this 'impact' feeling to it or were they rather pushing, grinding punches, like for example Mashiba's flicker? Maybe it's only something temporary and when we see a really lasting, hammered body blow again it goes back to this 'dust explosion' style or no?


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yak said:


> Since I'm not really up to date with the current events and all and don't want to be spoiled too much, in what scenes did this particular new style occur? Have there actually been any punches that ought to have this 'impact' feeling to it or were they rather pushing, grinding punches, like for example Mashiba's flicker? Maybe it's only something temporary and when we see a really lasting, hammered body blow again it goes back to this 'dust explosion' style or no?


Ippo's rematch against Sendou and the first title defense against Sanada Kazuki were such examples. Don't remember them appearing after those fights...which means, Morikawa changed his style again.

Oh, and Ippo against that Thai guy, Ponchai Chuwatana, when he used the Dempsey Roll for the first time (vol. 24)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I might try out the Hajime no Ippo game for PSP afer I fnish Bleach HTS4. For the sake of using Randy, it'll be worth it.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Huhuhuuu... finally... Sawamura VS Mashiba... the fight I've longed for all this time... I'll so fucking enjoy this... it'll be olympic...


----------



## Mori` (Dec 27, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> I really hope so.
> 
> Nice set, btw.



thanks laz ^___^



Segan said:


> Don't you guys somehow miss the old drawing style of hammer-punches like Sendou and Ippo showed back then in the thirties?



I dig the current style to be honest, Mashiba/Ippo spar when it looked like their punches were rippling past clothing and stuff was sick. RBJ's shadowing lately has looked awesome as well.



Yak said:


> Huhuhuuu... finally... Sawamura VS Mashiba... the fight I've longed for all this time... I'll so fucking enjoy this... it'll be olympic...



haha you are going to absolutely love it =p


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yak said:


> Huhuhuuu... finally... Sawamura VS Mashiba... the fight I've longed for all this time... I'll so fucking enjoy this... it'll be olympic...


Well, I wouldn't call it olympic. I think, Fukui even had a word for that match before the fight started:
*Spoiler*: __ 



Chaos


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, I wouldn't call it olympic. I think, Fukui even had a word for that match before the fight started:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. But that's only if you keep your focus on the impending bloodshed that's yet to come going by the chapters I'm in. Right now this is just an extremely astonishing, breathtaking battle of high boxing skills with both fighters being absolutely equal. It's just godly to read this. And since Ryo is my favourite boxer in HnI, I just can't fucking contain myself.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yak said:


> Yeah. But that's only if you keep your focus on the impending bloodshed that's yet to come going by the chapters I'm in. Right now this is just an extremely astonishing, breathtaking battle of high boxing skills with both fighters being absolutely equal. It's just godly to read this. And since Ryo is my favourite boxer in HnI, I just can't fucking contain myself.


Yeah, those two are monsters.

*ATTENTION! SPOILERS! HUGE SPOILERS!*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*I'M WARNING YOU AGAIN! CONTENT CONTAINS HUGE SPOILERS!*
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm still of the opinion that Sawamura would have won by KO had he not started fouling. But since he did, it became anyone's game from there on.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Yeah, those two are monsters.
> 
> *ATTENTION! SPOILERS! HUGE SPOILERS!*
> 
> ...



I dunno where you see that coming from, they actually were even until Sawamura did what he did. And then he had the bad luck to duke it out with an opponent who was more than evenly matched with him even in brawling and he got beat in his own game. Too bad.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yak said:


> I dunno where you see that coming from


Sooner or later Sawamura would have been able to pull off a counter to turn the tides. Mashiba just made it easier for him with getting agry, but even without that, Sawamura would have done it.

Not to mention, that in a straight fight, Sawamura had the harder fists and was winning. Even when he was countered, he was still able to minimize the damage.

Believe me, without all the fouls, Sawamura would have KO'ed Mashiba sooner or later. He was just that good.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Sooner or later Sawamura would have been able to pull off a counter to turn the tides. Mashiba just made it easier for him with getting agry, but even without that, Sawamura would have done it.
> 
> Not to mention, that in a straight fight, Sawamura had the harder fists and was winning. Even when he was countered, he was still able to minimize the damage.
> 
> Believe me, without all the fouls, Sawamura would have KO'ed Mashiba sooner or later. He was just that good.



That's actually arguable. Sawamura is without a doubt incredibly strong, fast, talented and all, but even if he can adapt quickly, he needs a certain time span to watch and study the movements and the timing of his opponent.

Had he not commenced commiting fouls, Ryo would have, since he already openly declared that he couldn't get Sawamura with boxing alone to his coach, so both at the same time had made their mind up about taking a change to their textbook battle.

Had Ryuuhei not taken the innitiative this could've arguably even turned out far worse for him [Sawamura]. You have to keep in mind the mindset of both boxers here. Ryuuhei came to dwell in his bloodlust and battlerage for fun. Mashiba came with a fixed goal burned up by lethal determination. Letting Ryo take initiative with fouls even could've broken Sawamura's neck fairly quickly because at this brutal pushing pace, Ryo would've surely leveled himself into a bloodshed rage for his sister which I doubt Sawamura could've adapted to right in time. He would've been broken before he found an effective counter measure.

It's been said countless of times in the manga, what makes Mashiba scary is his desperation for victory which most likely far exceeds even Sawamura's. The reason behind this desperation is irrelevant, being it the world stage or - like in this fight - actually going so far and abandoning his dream to put priority in taking revenge for his sister. It all shows how incredibly determined Mashiba is.

Sawamura might've been the better technician. More skilled, more talented, maybe even slightly stronger (since in speed they seem to be about equal) but he doesn't beat Mashiba in damage taking and will power. And we all know how much willpower is favoured in this manga; even with a leading hand Sawamura might've broken mentally on a man like Mashiba who becomes scarier the more he's beat upon.

In the end it's all just speculation and nothing for sure. Only fact is that Sawamura challenged him and in a fair fight they were equal and in a street fight he lost to Ryo, period. So it's 1 to 0 in Ryo's favor and that pretty much also shows in the outcome of this battle with Sawamura being punch drunk and getting in a car accident. He picked the wrong person for his nasty games.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2007)

Still waiting for the divine man or woman who usually scans the raw to get it up on the 'net...I just hope Itagaki doesn't get _too_ busted up in this spar. Even though he seems to be the most hated character at the moment, I dig him.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Heh, Yak, you are aware, that Sawamura wasn't thinking about fouling anymore, before Mashiba got him with that headbutt to the eye?

Sawamura stopped that "streetfight" mode and Mashiba "rebooted" it, that why Sawamura got the worse stick on his end. Sawamura was superior in the streetfight as long as he was into it.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

What's with all the Itagaki-hate from people? D: He's awesome. X3

@Segan: Haha, well, then that just sucks for him. Do you really think you can just start playing shit with someone like Mashiba and then in the middle of the game draw back from it, apologize and think it's done with? He should've pulled through and maybe then he could've won but again, this is only more speculation and you really have no proof for your claims, just as much as I don't. Sawamura was only superior in that streetfight mode because from the beginning he had taken the initiative in it. It could've been vice versa just as much. 

And even though he *had* the leading hand in it, right after Mashiba was out cold after that strike and knee combo, even Nekota said that Mashiba had received more damage than Sawamura already and he still managed to keep up well enough to to be beaten. That Sawamura pulled out of the street fight in the end kinda shows his lacking backbone and determination to duke something out to the end whereas Ryo was willing to sacrifice everything he had obtained in all those years just for the sake of his sister. Even though both played dirtily, Mashiba is at least the more spirited and durable man of the both, whereas Sawamura picks cheap fights for fun and when it seems it does him good to gain an advantage and then in the middle he chickens out which is rather pathetic. You can't really switch back and forth between a fair and a street fight, its either the one or the other; try doing that on the street, you're dead before you can say I'm sorry.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2007)

Yak said:


> What's with all the Itagaki-hate from people? D: He's awesome. X3



Dunno, most likely because of his cocky attitude. A lot of people disliked Itagaki even when he was first introduced (calling him a Miyata clone) but the hate level REALLY went up after he gained his 'bullet time'. This is seen as, apparently, unfair. What people don't understand, though, is that Itagaki was painted as a genius/prodigy from the very start -- even before he gained his 'bullet time' skill, Mashiba the infamous Grinch called him 'more talented than Miyata'. That pretty much says it all, right there.

He didn't just become a God out of nowhere -- he's always had that potential, and he just needed a prod down the right slope.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Dunno, most likely because of his cocky attitude. A lot of people disliked Itagaki even when he was first introduced (calling him a Miyata clone) but the hate level REALLY went up after he gained his 'bullet time'. This is seen as, apparently, unfair. What people don't understand, though, is that Itagaki was painted as a genius/prodigy from the very start -- even before he gained his 'bullet time' skill, Mashiba the infamous Grinch called him 'more talented than Miyata'. That pretty much says it all, right there.
> 
> He didn't just become a God out of nowhere -- he's always had that potential, and he just needed a prod down the right slope.



Well, agreed, to some extend at least. I'm not quite up to date with his recent developments but he never seemed like a Miyata clone to me. I think of Miyata (even though I don't like his type of character) still as the more brave, more daring man, kinda like a darker version of Itagaki, yet still different. He puts more on the line, Itagaki still seemed less secure and confident to me than Miyata ever did, plus he lacks in experimence and doesn't have that kind of spirited punch Miyata has.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

@Yak: Well, that's true, even though I wouldn't exactly agree on the choice of words, but whatever...
The fight would probably have turned out differently if Sawamura knew the extent of Mashiba's motivation. But again, it's as you said, it's all speculation.

And about Itagaki: He wasn't too popular mainly because there were people who didn't like that the "wannabe" came into the fixed party around Ippo's gymmates and had been a fixed part of that party ever since then. And he was also a bit too cocky for being a rookie, too.

And I also saw people complaining in this very thread, that he's just a boring fighter. His fight with Imai didn't change much of it (as expected, since people don't praise point victories too much). At least until he fought Hoshi. Since then his popularity was rocketing into the sky, and his most recent spar will do so even more.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 27, 2007)

Rocketing popularity? I thought it was more of a plummet! Seems like dislike grew into outright hate. That may just be at Dynamite Glove, though, as I don't think I even checked this thread/was active on NF at all during the time Itagaki fought Hoshi.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

In Itagaki's defence though, he has not the experience as the other guys, the so-called 'fixed group' around Ippo. As for him quickly becoming a member with them, I think that's better than trying to slug it out and slowly trying to fit him in. Rather have the mangaka stick him right in there and then that's it. People will grow accustommed to him anyway in some way, and those who can't bear him at all will stop readiny anyway. Moreover, this is the normal go in real life, too. You go to a club and then if you can you join. The fact that Itagaki started out haning around with the crew so quickly is simply due to the welcoming atmosphere of the Kamogawa-gym and his cheerful, open nature 

I don't think his fighting style is boring but it's still rough and despite his prodigy-like skills and intense speed it is - just like he is - inexperienced and in some way clumsy and not very smart. It's not well-tailored enough yet but the upcoming A-class tourney full of speedsters ought to give Manabu a real boost in skill and experience because he will be fighting more experienced opponents and all of them are of his very own type so he naturally loses his advantage and he will have to come up with something by squeezing the grey sponge in his head he calls his brain.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, popularity in this thread, at least. Those who didn't like Itagaki before, liked his bullet-time mode much less, and I guess, they don't like seeing him being built up as the next Japanese featherweight big shot.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

You'll always have this with all kinds of characters in manga, especially with only 'recently' introduced ones. Bad example, Naruto had this and is still having it with Sai. 

But even from the old group, I can't really stand Aoki's and Kimura's matches most of the time, sure, goofballs are needed but it hurts me to see them getting on this rollercoaster all the time, up and down and their skill is so inconsitent; this especially hurt me when seeing Kimura in his high against Mashiba, which was a really great battle and after that he was debunked to the level of a sluggish moron again but it later was rather turned around that way that Mashiba was only having his 'softy' period in their fight, otherwise he might've slaughtered him. That kinda took away the last bit of credibility and dignity from Kimura, imo, so I only consider him fodder now until changes surface in the manga. If they ever do. And let's not talk about Aoki at all.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Hmph, had Mashiba used his right along with his flicker from the beginning, Kimura would have lost in the earlier round in a gruesome way. But to his luck, Mashiba had two handicaps: he overestimated his left and underestimated Kimura.


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

Segan said:


> Hmph, had Mashiba used his right along with his flicker from the beginning, Kimura would have lost in the earlier round in a gruesome way. But to his luck, Mashiba had two handicaps: he overestimated his left and underestimated Kimura.



Yeah, he wanted to pull a Takamura and prove himself worthy of the world stage by only defeating his opponent with lefts.


----------



## Segan (Dec 27, 2007)

Speaking of Takamura, his third weight class conquering shouldn't be too far off...gotta wonder what his opponent is like.

Not to mention, who the heck will be the Heavyweight champ in the series Takamura will have to fight?


----------



## Yak (Dec 27, 2007)

I have no idea. We don't even know if Takamura will ever make it there, that's the good thing about Ippo, you never really know what course the events will eventually take; the fight between Miyata and Ippo has been postponed or cancelled countless times either. 

But if Takamura fights the Heavy Weight champ I hope it's someone who will finally make him crumble under his pressure and let the feeling of fear seep deep into his skin. That would be justice.  
Don't get me wrong, I like Takamura, but he's just too godly. He ought to find someone who's equal to him. At first, I thought Bryan Hawk could've been that man but he has overcome him in the end.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 27, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> Still waiting for the divine man or woman who usually scans the raw to get it up on the 'net...I just hope Itagaki doesn't get _too_ busted up in this spar. Even though he seems to be the most hated character at the moment, I dig him.



I think here is Itagaki sanctuary, where as DG the opinion seems to be the opposite xD



Segan said:


> Speaking of Takamura, his third weight class conquering shouldn't be too far off...gotta wonder what his opponent is like.
> 
> Not to mention, who the heck will be the Heavyweight champ in the series Takamura will have to fight?



no idea, but its going to be good =p can't wait for his next fight.

==

I'm wondering who Mashiba's return fight will be against, I'm fairly sure he'll fight Vorg sometime.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

@DreamBrother: There's a reliable guy at DG who's delivering the latest HnI chapters scanned every week it comes out (jbondsr).

@moridin: Well, I would definitely want to see that match-up. And honestly, I see no way of Mashiba winning against Vorg. Not only is Vorg a natural world-class boxer who also works hard, he's got a world-class maniac trainer to boot. It's gonna be a good fight, but Vorg shouldn't lose that fight, if it was ever gonna happen.


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

If Vorg vs Ryo happens I'll tear my soul up inside.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 28, 2007)

Vorg vs. Ryo would indeed kill me, either way. They are both so awesome.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Meh, Sawamura beats them all. Even Ippo is only my second all-time favorite HnI character because of him.

But since he's out of the picture, Ippo remains at the top.


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Meh, Sawamura beats them all. Even Ippo is only my second all-time favorite HnI character because of him.
> 
> But since he's out of the picture, Ippo remains at the top.



Am I onto something when I say Sawamura is your favourite character? 

Speaking of him, does anyone think we will ever see him again? Could it be that right after he obtained the belt, something truly changed inside him or did the author actually intend to set him up as an example and let divine punishment rain upon him to make it clear that people who have skill, power and talent but totally lack the attitude for a sportsman and champion will never succeed in the world of boxing?

If we'd see him again, I hope that he really would change. I hated Sawamura as a character but he also had a very deep and interesting side to him. Plus, his character simply wasn't changed so easily. Ippo's victory over him left an impact but it also showed that you can't get rid off years of bad attitude and the traces of a bad childhood and that people don't change that easily like it's usually shown in shonen manga. I could imagine Sawamura still clinging to the world of boxing however act as a substitute coach or a coach apprentice of whatever else of that sort. But I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Niabingi (Dec 28, 2007)

Ippo is no place even close to the top when it comes to my fave characters or boxing style.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Yak said:


> Am I onto something when I say Sawamura is your favourite character?


Like you wouldn't know by now... 



> Speaking of him, does anyone think we will ever see him again? Could it be that right after he obtained the belt, something truly changed inside him or did the author actually intend to set him up as an example and let divine punishment rain upon him to make it clear that people who have skill, power and talent but totally lack the attitude for a sportsman and champion will never succeed in the world of boxing?
> 
> If we'd see him again, I hope that he really would change. I hated Sawamura as a character but he also had a very deep and interesting side to him. Plus, his character simply wasn't changed so easily. Ippo's victory over him left an impact but it also showed that you can't get rid off years of bad attitude and the traces of a bad childhood and that people don't change that easily like it's usually shown in shonen manga. I could imagine Sawamura still clinging to the world of boxing however act as a substitute coach or a coach apprentice of whatever else of that sort. But I doubt it will happen.


Sawamura, as much as I hate to say it, most likely isn't going to return to the boxing stage.

Crashing on cars with a motorcycle at full speed isn't a joke. And when Sendou said, that the recovery would take a long time and that the Owari Dragon made its last appearance in the ring the day before, it's fairly obvious that Morikawa literally drove him out of the picture.

I really wish for his return, but I don't believe this to happen.


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

As a boxer he surely won't return. But it would kinda feel nice to just see his face again or give him some sort of role, even if its an absolutely minor one. I usually hate it when characters are completely written out of a story like this. He kinda went out with a bang, a pretty bitter one, though. 

When he obtained that belt and rushed out of the room without it, being his bold asshole-self as usual I thought nothing had changed about that bastard, but then he stopped, faced the door of the dressing room and bowed down. It kinda touched my heart because it showed that even though he is wrong in so many ways, Sawamura is a human and still has a heart.


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Well, Sawamura did change, but it's more like you managed to "un"-twist a completely twisted piece of steel by a few degrees.

Well, there's a possibility that Morikawa will have Sawamura show up for once like he did with Kobayashi (remember that guy?)


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Well, Sawamura did change, but it's more like you managed to "un"-twist a completely twisted piece of steel by a few degrees.
> 
> Well, there's a possibility that Morikawa will have Sawamura show up for once like he did with Kobayashi (remember that guy?)



Yeah, he became a coach. Or wanted to. Well, maybe something similar could await Ryuuhei. I don't see him becoming a coach, he simply isn't the type of guy for that task, but imagine him in that dorm place or where he spent his youth again, helping kids there finding a better path through a difficult life by telling him about the world of boxing. That'd be kinda cool. XD


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

A mad dog like Ryuhei becoming coach? Telling other people of the "difficulties" of his life? *cough cough*

But truth be told, I think that Morikawa regretted designing a character like Sawamura. But he couldn't just dispose of him, he made a big impact on Ippo's development, so Morikawa probably thought, that departing with a big bang would make for a credible end (it kinda was).

Then it happened. End of story. *wanna cry*


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

And on top of that Ryuuhei got beat by my favourite HnI-boxer!


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Screw Mashiba...

Someone who had to break the rules to get into the Rookie Finals isn't worthy of praise


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 28, 2007)

Mashiba is badass -- although yeah, back when I saw that scene I was annoyed at the foot-stomp-foul. 

And Sawamura was just too Godly in the ring, so he had to be 'erased', in a sense. Pity, because his style rocked.


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

Segan said:


> Screw Mashiba...
> 
> Someone who had to break the rules to get into the Rookie Finals isn't worthy of praise



Lol, you'd rather have that spoiled Uchiha-esque brat Miyata won the finals? 

Edit: Btw, whatcha thinking of my new avy/sig combo?


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2007)

Exactly what's so spoiled about Miyata?

And Mashiba was cheap, no matter how you look at it. He should've lost, period.

Your ava is cheap, but your sig is awesome.


----------



## Yak (Dec 28, 2007)

I just don't like him. He's conceted and comes off as arrogant. Plus, he broke his promise to Ippo, no matter how you turn THAT, it was still a fucking mean move of his. And it was selfish. 

And thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Yak said:


> I just don't like him. He's conceted and comes off as arrogant.


I guess, we all have character that we just don't like, huh? 


> *Plus, he broke his promise to Ippo, no matter how you turn THAT, it was still a fucking mean move of his. And it was selfish. *


How far are you into the series? If you found out the whole (and I mean, the whole) story behind his decision, I don't believe you would think like that.



> And thanks for the feedback.


Always to your service


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> I guess, we all have character that we just don't like, huh?  How far are you into the series? If you found out the whole (and I mean, the whole) story behind his decision, I don't believe you would think like that.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not there yet but I guess it has to do with Randy Boy Jr. and that his father was the one who beat Miyata's dad, wasn't that the case? Even if so, then that doesn't change my opinion about his behavior at all.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not there yet but I guess it has to do with Randy Boy Jr. and that his father was the one who beat Miyata's dad, wasn't that the case? Even if so, then that doesn't change my opinion about his behavior at all.


Even when it's related to a promise he made long, long before he met Ippo? Something similar to a first birth's right?

It was the reason why Miyata started boxing in the first place.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Even when it's related to a promise he made long, long before he met Ippo? Something similar to a first birth's right?
> 
> It was the reason why Miyata started boxing in the first place.



Well, imo he could've waited for RBJ since he was the one so adamant about their meeting being 'destiny' and all. Plus, the promise with Ippo was made later than that with RBJ but until 'recently' so to speak Miyata didn't even know who RBJ was and it was in some way coincidence that brought Ichiro's attention to him. RBJ surely would've still come after Miyata even if he had taken the fight with Ippo as priority, but vice-versa this might not be the case. Additionally, RBJ is the enemy here, so to speak, Ippo was considered a rival but he was also a friend to Miyata in some way. 

Miyata chose to walk down that annoying and lame path of the 'avenger' rather than fulfilling the promise to a friend first, regardless of the fact of it coming later and it not being the reason why he started boxing. That all kind of makes him so Sasuke-ish in my eyes and I think it's just fucking lame, stupid and boring. I don't like it. Moreover, RBJ might be the reason Miyata started boxing. But for all those years, Miyata's growth and ambition only came to fruitation because of Ippo and for the sake of fighting and beating him, not because of RBJ. That only came into perspective more recently. In a way, Miyata is what he is now because of Ippo. And he thoroughly betrayed that.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

It's not like you know about Miyata's future plans. Maybe he planned to go up a weight class after fighting with Ippo, but not any longer than that. And now that RBJ butted in, he might have had to set priorities, 'cause he didn't want to stay in featherweights for too long?

And it doesn't really matter if the first promise came into play just recently. Fact is, for him personally, it was much heavier that his promise with Ippo. It's rubbish to say he SHOULD do this, not that first etc. It's like judging one's personal desires like some saint and so...


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> It's not like you know about Miyata's future plans. Maybe he planned to go up a weight class after fighting with Ippo, but not any longer than that. And now that RBJ butted in, he might have had to set priorities, 'cause he didn't want to stay in featherweights for too long?
> 
> And it doesn't really matter if the first promise came into play just recently. Fact is, for him personally, it was much heavier that his promise with Ippo. It's rubbish to say he SHOULD do this, not that first etc. It's like judging one's personal desires like some saint and so...



Well, way to go. If it's just about personal desires, same goes for my opinion about Miyata. And I think what he did was wrong. Who are you to constantly antagonizing me whenever I make a point about any Ippo character? Do you really like doing that or what is your problem with me, hm? I called Miyata a conceited, Uchiha-esque brat which brought you to break down this whole discussion about him and his goals and how cheap Mashiba is for stepping on his foot and so on. That's really fine, but if I just told you I didn't like him period, what would you've done? Oh, and no, I don't intended to act 'holier-than-thou' at all. I just expressed my honest opinion and my definition of certain values.

Seriously, I get the feeling you have a need to constantly antagonize me with everything I do or say in this thread. If you don't like me or have other personal issues with me or my attitude or you mean to have trouble with me, then please don't hesitate to tell me to my face. Or otherwise I'm starting to question my posting style, maybe there's something with it that naturally ticks people off without me noticing.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Yak said:


> Well, way to go. If it's just about personal desires, same goes for my opinion about Miyata. And I think what he did was wrong. Who are you to constantly antagonizing me whenever I make a point about any Ippo character? Do you really like doing that or what is your problem with me, hm? I called Miyata a conceited, Uchiha-esque brat which brought you to break down this whole discussion about him and his goals and how cheap Mashiba is for stepping on his foot and so on. That's really fine, but if I just told you I didn't like him period, what would you've done? Oh, and no, I don't intended to act 'holier-than-thou' at all. I just expressed my honest opinion and my definition of certain values.
> 
> Seriously, I get the feeling you have a need to constantly antagonize me with everything I do or say in this thread. If you don't like me or have other personal issues with me or my attitude or you mean to have trouble with me, then please don't hesitate to tell me to my face. Or otherwise I'm starting to question my posting style, maybe there's something with it that naturally ticks people off without me noticing.


Huh? I thought, it was good debating with you... 

It's not like I've any hard feelings. Maybe I'm actually an asshole without noticing it? :amazed



Dream Brother said:


> Mashiba is badass -- although yeah, back when I saw that scene I was annoyed at the foot-stomp-foul.
> *
> And Sawamura was just too Godly in the ring, so he had to be 'erased', in a sense.* Pity, because his style rocked.


That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Huh? I thought, it was good debating with you...
> 
> It's not like I've any hard feelings. Maybe I'm actually an asshole without noticing it? :amazed



Hm, I dunno. Maybe I'm just not in the mood for serious debating in this thread right now. Debating is for the OBD or the Caf? section.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Okay, I replace "debate" with "discussion".

Still not in the mood?


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Okay, I replace "debate" with "discussion".
> 
> Still not in the mood?



Hmm, I think I have already said everything there was to say about Miyata from my point of view. I have nothing else to add, the rest is just open for us to agree to disagree, I guess. ^^;

But it certainly will be interesting to see whether or not Ippo and Miyata will meet each other in the future and what will become of Miyata personality wise. If he beats RBJ then it could all point towards a happy ending but maybe it won't be that simply. Excuse my constant parallels to Sasuke in Naruto but I can't help but feel that if Miyata lost to RBJ it would have a similar impact on him like Sasuke's first defeat from Itachi had. 

He might change, start doubting his boxing style and dwell deeper into a bitter attitude which could end up to see Ippo as an enemy rather than a friend and rival if they ever met in the ring. Interesting twist for the story that would be, but also a rather sad one.


----------



## Segan (Dec 29, 2007)

Had Morikawa let Sawamura continue as the featherweight JBC, I might believe that he would make a twist out of Miyata losing to RBJ and viewing Ippo as an enemy rather than a rival.

But I will bet with anyone anyday, that it's not gonna happen. But if it does happen, then...

Well, I would cry out of joy. 

Because it would be almost 100% certain that Ippo's gonna fight RBJ.


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2007)

Segan said:


> Had Morikawa let Sawamura continue as the featherweight JBC, I might believe that he would make a twist out of Miyata losing to RBJ and viewing Ippo as an enemy rather than a rival.
> 
> But I will bet with anyone anyday, that it's not gonna happen. But if it does happen, then...
> 
> ...



He couldn't resist Randy Boy's sex beam* though.


*(courtesy of moridin)


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 30, 2007)

Where's my dose of Hni this week?


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 30, 2007)

The raw still isn't out I guess, because I can't find it anywhere.

Sucks, because this is one of the worst places possible for there to be a delay -- right in the middle of this awesome match.


----------



## Yak (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey guys, I have a coloured Sawamura-avatar left (Segan requested a new one). Does anyone want it? I don't like hours of my work going to waste.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 30, 2007)

Dream Brother said:


> The raw still isn't out I guess, because I can't find it anywhere.
> 
> Sucks, because this is one of the worst places possible for there to be a delay -- right in the middle of this awesome match.



I checked on Dynamite Glove forums... Seems like the RAW provider is on a vacation or something like that. 

@Yak: Nice work, but I'd rather keep my avy.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 30, 2007)

I ordered shounen magazine, so on the offchance the raws still not out by the time I get it, I'll try scan it for all.


----------



## Yak (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks, Tom.


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 30, 2007)

Thanks for the great effort, mori


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

What do you think, who wins in a boxing match for Ippo's heart? Kumi or Nanako?


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> Hey guys, I have a coloured Sawamura-avatar left (Segan requested a new one). Does anyone want it? I don't like hours of my work going to waste.


Don't worry, I'm using it. Just not as an avatar, but as a part of my signature. It will have an eternal place there. 

And Ippo will either have Kumi as the "winner" or decide to stay out of that kind of stuff. You know, neutrality and such... 

Edit @Yak: Oh, and if you got some free time next year, could you also colour the Ippo picture in my sig? If you got time, tell me, so that I can give you the full size picture.


----------



## Vegeta (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> What do you think, who wins in a boxing match for Ippo's heart? Kumi or Nanako?



Kumi will win.

WHAR IS MY CHAPTER!!??


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> What do you think, who wins in a boxing match for Ippo's heart? Kumi or Nanako?


 
Kumi is probaly going to win, but I like Nanako better.

Though they might make things screwy with Manabu possibly having a cruh on Kumi to.


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Kumi has the flicker but Nanako uses godspeed+porcupine... hm...


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> Kumi has the flicker but Nanako uses godspeed+porcupine... hm...




It's a pity that there's no european PS2 or PS3 version of the HnI PSP game, otherwise I would buy it.


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Segan, your avi is wip.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> Segan, your avi is wip.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Eigenlob stinkt, weisst du?


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Eigenlob stinkt, weisst du?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Naja, eigentlich heisst 'wip' ja 'work in progress'...


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, eigentlich heisst 'wip' ja 'work in progress'...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh, scheisse, ich hab "whip" statt "wip" gelesen *schl?gt mit dem Kopf gegen die Wand*


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Alright, the attempt at a really devilish avy featuring a Sawamura from hell looks like this:



This one is the full-sized panel:



Tell me first if this is alright before I start with the sig.

And by the way, if you like it, a little reward or some credit would be nice, I seriously almost broke my brain on figuring out how to make this as devilish as possible. >_<


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> Alright, the attempt at a really devilish avy featuring a Sawamura from hell looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...I guess, rep wouldn't be enough. You've earned a place in my sig.

Definitely.

Thank you. It's awesome!


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Alright, thank you very much for both the rep and the feedback. 

I'll get to work on the signature now. ^_^


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> Alright, thank you very much for both the rep and the feedback.
> 
> I'll get to work on the signature now. ^_^


YAY!


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 31, 2007)

Those are some great avys, Yak.


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> Those are some great avys, Yak.



I've got leet colouring skillz.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> Those are some great avys, Yak.


Indeed. You're going to rep him, right?


----------



## Lazlow (Dec 31, 2007)

Segan said:


> Indeed. You're going to rep him, right?



24 hour limit.


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Lazlow said:


> 24 hour limit.



The countdown runs. 

EDIT: 


@Segan: For the sig, how do you want it? Bordered and with coloured background or transparent like mine with only Ryuuhei's body?


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 31, 2007)

Damnit, seeing all the nice HnI sets you guys have makes me want to make my own. *starts*


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2007)

Yak said:


> The countdown runs.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...


Can you see the floating "debris" on the background for dramatic effects? I would like either to have a transparent background with the debris or a coloured background that fits Sawamura's design.

Though, the latter is a bit more difficult since my taste is most likely different from what you might think I like. If you're confident, make a coloured background (maybe hellish fires? That would be a good idea, since I like that design). If not, then a transparent background is just fine.

And I would like to keep the skin colour you gave the Sawamura avatar for the signature, too. It's really cool.

Edit: forget about the skin, you already included that. How very rubbish of me...


----------



## Puar (Dec 31, 2007)

moridin said:


> I ordered shounen magazine, so on the offchance the raws still not out by the time I get it, I'll try scan it for all.



Thanks for stepping up, as always, Mori.



Segan said:


> It's a pity that there's no european PS2 or PS3 version of the HnI PSP game, otherwise I would buy it.



PSP's are region free so far as games are concerned, so you could still buy it and play it on a US PSP just fine.



Yak said:


> I've got leet colouring skillz.



That you surely do.  Still working (albeit ever so slowly) on I-O HQ releases, let me know if you want to color anything that's in Volume 73 or above and I'll stick 'em in. (;


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Sig test, 1,2,3,4... 



EDIT: Good, seems to work fine now.

I settled for the transparent background after trying out some self-coloured one and some editted flame pics and they all didn't work well with the pic and it looked shitty. I editted out the original debris because I had some trouble with the transparency looking good first, so I drew in my own. If it's too massive, tell me, I can delete some of it.

Other than that, I for my part, am rather happy with the outcome, imo it looks pretty good.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 31, 2007)

Are you going to do one for young Nekota ? That would be really awesome. 

I'll give you reps......


----------



## Yak (Dec 31, 2007)

Sorry, I'm not going to take any further requests for now, I'll tell you once I'm in the mood for another colouring but the last couple of days kinda took a lot of concentration out of me and I'm somewhat fed up with it for now.

That said, don't mind me being completely drunk right now, I wish all the Ippo-fans a happy new year!


----------



## Yak (Jan 1, 2008)

Alright, your requests (includin Lazlow's) are noted. I'll go at it soon, just need a few days off for now.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 2, 2008)

Puar said:


> Thanks for stepping up, as always, Mori.



np bud, had hoped it would arrive today but it hasn't D:

maybe tomorrow >_<


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Jan 2, 2008)

Gotta say Yak that Berserk picture in your sig is really awsome it made my day ^^

When does the next chapter come out ive read up to chapter 797 please tell if thers a newr one somewhere


----------



## Mori` (Jan 2, 2008)

798 will be out as soon as someone scans it, I believe someone on DG has said they might do it tomorrow and I have the magazine ordered but not sure how soon it'll be delivered


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2008)

Yak said:


> Sig test, 1,2,3,4...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish, I could rep you now, but looks like it needs quite some more rep to be spread around before I can give it to you again. So you got nothing more but a place in my sig. Sorry for that.

But if you are willing sometime in the future, I might be requesting you to color the Ippo picture in my sig.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2008)

nuu chapter didnt arrive again D:


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2008)

moridin said:


> nuu chapter didnt arrive again D:



WAT! 
Tom, we need to have a word with you, you liar.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 3, 2008)

moridin said:


> nuu chapter didnt arrive again D:



Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 3, 2008)

*SPOILER PIC!!!!*

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf twisted neck?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That must have been one hell of a shot, to spin his head around like that. Shots like that have 'KO' written all over them, mean intentions.

But yeah, the spar went pretty much as everyone thought it would -- Itagaki getting trashed and the point being made that speed isn't everything. The real question now is, of course...will Ippo step in?


----------



## Mori` (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



awesome xDDD

saw that coming but it was good to not know exactly what RBJ did to floor Itagaki the first time (well maybe the dialogue will tell :/). I hope Ippo doesn't get in the ring.

can't wait for next week


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't want Itagaki just so that RBJ gets hyped.


----------



## Segan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank godness you put your comments into spoilers. *downloading*

Edit: FUCK YEAH!
*Spoiler*: __ 



Just a few shots and Itagaki got downed twice in the first round.
If Itagaki's faster than Miyata and gets wrecked that easily, then Miyata got a hell of opponent to deal with.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll still place my bet on Miyata. 

I can't see him having an interesting development if he looses.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 3, 2008)

Awesome chapter, it was worth the wait. Can't wait for scan.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 3, 2008)

fuck that shit don't count. Itagaki getting sacrifice so that Miyata can look good.


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _What RBJ did_ 




I'm only guessing but I might actually be close. Randyboy probably waited most of the time to figure out Itagaki's rythm. That's the key point of why he was able to strike back in this chapter. In terms of movement speed he might be slower than Manabu but his reaction speed is really good. 

After getting hit and watching Manabu move around him for a while, he got the pace and rythm of his opponent down and went in to counter attack. Manabu, while stepping back, deals punches after RBJ. The exact moment to strike in terms of timing and distance is possibly symbolized by those two spirals we see in the chapter. The moment RBJ steps into one, he enters Manabu's reach and Itagaki then strikes.

Now comes RBJ's nasty counter technique paired with his reaction speed. He was waiting for that reaction and with a swift side-step he not only evades Itagaki's punch, but also moves into Manabu's blind spot and by twisting in his hip he can throw a devastating close-range cross counter.

Well, at least that's my theory from looking only at the pics. 

--
EDIT: Okay, it's not really a cross-counter like punch, more like some kind of hook, I'm not too familiar with the exact boxing terminology for this techique. But it also seems as if he was using his leading hand to kind of judge the distance and determine the timing when to strike Manabu.

EDIT 2: Seems like Randyboy also switched stances and now has the right leg leading.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 3, 2008)

still if this was a match Itagaki would win...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So Randy isn't only a counter killer -- he's a speed killer. Add that to killer intent (he looks like a demon as he punches Itagaki) and reflexes, along with power...

The perfect man to beat Miyata in virtually every respect.

This is going to be an interesting fight.


----------



## Yak (Jan 3, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Him being able to fight as a switch hitter probably also enables him to do that annyoing side-step equally good to both sides and from there attacking equally well with both hands. He could strike from almost any angle possible, plus he has speed, awesome reaction and power. Miyata is in for one hell of an opponent.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Jan 3, 2008)

Oooh cant wait until the next chapter. 

man i started reading this manga thought it would kill time since i had never heard of it before. luckily Hajime No Ippo turned out to be a huge found and now currently one my favorite mangas ever


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 3, 2008)

Yak said:


> Miyata is in for one hell of an opponent.



Definitely, easily the hardest test of his entire career. Mashiba, Sisfa, Arnie, etc...none of them were built up to this massive a degree and for so long a time, none of them seem to have a style that acts as a perfect counter to Miyata's, and Miyata has never been this much of an underdog before.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, Miyata always had great power-level and if Miyata's an underdog now, then RBJ must have like over 9000!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 3, 2008)

^rofl

Randy's punches are deadly.


----------



## Sylar (Jan 3, 2008)

They'd better not have Ippo get trashed by RBJ. Cause that would suck...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 3, 2008)

Is it just me or did RBJ just break Itagaki's neck with that huge hook...his head turned almost 180 degrees!!!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 3, 2008)

That can happen in RL, too. A lot of boxers twist their head away as they get hit -- sort of like a natural defense mechanism -- and so when they get hit with punches it sometimes looks worse than it actually is, as the effect of the blow looks far more dramatic.

I don't think Itagaki even had time to twist away in this case, though -- just got hit by a Godly shot from outside his vision and had his head snapped around. Ow.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 4, 2008)

Puar, you and your team's speed would put Itagaki himself to shame. Cheers.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 4, 2008)

Cheers Puar.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Puar, you and your team's speed would put Itagaki himself to shame. Cheers.


I'm inclined to agree.

Thanks, Puar.


----------



## Yak (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Puar! ^_^


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 4, 2008)

Awesome Puar, thanks!

Good chapter, with Itagaki still looking quite good but getting beaten. I suspect that RBJ was just measuring him out in the first round, but still recieved some hits and I wonder if Ippo's going to get involved. I kinda doubt that RBJ and his mangaer would want to stretch themselves to having another spar against a completely different type of fighter and also since Itagaki nearly managed to go 2 full rounds against him, I think that RBJ's sparring session is over. I'm not sure whether Ippo himself wants to fight, given Itagaki's possible damage and whether he wanted to in the first place. I think it is more that the other spectators would want to watch that fight more than anything and that could still sway it into happening. They may expect it more if Itagaki is not that damaged, but I don't think the chances are that good tbh, even though I would like to see it.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2008)

I love you guys Puar xD

really awesome chapter, I had a hunch Itagaki was getting screwed because he was unable to tell at what point in time RBJ switched stance and I guess that came true. All hells going to break loose with Miyata, I'm so excited. I mean we saw just how much his switching can mess up a fighters rhythm and to throw a counter Miyata's rhythm has to be great.

Ippo better not get in the ring, because he can't really beat on RBJ now, it'd drop the hype on RBJ after he showed everyone what he's got and I have no desire to see Ippo get beaten on in a spar again ><


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 4, 2008)

wow that was incredibly fast Puar, thank you!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Puar! I was waiting for this chapter more then I have been another other for awhile. I'm glad I didn't have to wait long...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Puar...


and OH SHI-... poor Itagaki...


----------



## delirium (Jan 4, 2008)

moridin said:


> I love you guys Puar xD
> 
> really awesome chapter, I had a hunch Itagaki was getting screwed because he was unable to tell at what point in time RBJ switched stance and I guess that came true. All hells going to break loose with Miyata, I'm so excited. I mean we saw just how much his switching can mess up a fighters rhythm and to throw a counter Miyata's rhythm has to be great.
> 
> Ippo better not get in the ring, because he can't really beat on RBJ now, it'd drop the hype on RBJ after he showed everyone what he's got and I have no desire to see Ippo get beaten on in a spar again ><



Assuming Miyata is gong to win this fight... It'd probably become irrelevant for Ippo to even step into the ring with RBJ by then. Of course, if Miyata loses..


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2008)

If Miyata loses he is officially no longer a genius and is at Kimura level.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 4, 2008)

Miyata losing would be surprising. I see him as a big underdog for this one (and really, who could actually make him the favourite, here?) but I see him as a _live_ underdog that will most likely get the crap beaten out of him for the majority of the match (ala the Sisfa fight) only to come back and crush RBJ with some sort of desperate effort in the late rounds.

Miyata losing _would_ perfectly set up Ippo/RBJ -- I doubt it'll happen though, as we already had this Miyata-loses-Ippo-steps-in plot with Mashiba, and there would have to be a damned good reason to use it again.


----------



## Yak (Jan 4, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Miyata losing would be surprising. I see him as a big underdog for this one (and really, who could actually make him the favourite, here?) but I see him as a _live_ underdog that will most likely get the crap beaten out of him for the majority of the match (ala the Sisfa fight) only to come back and crush RBJ with some sort of desperate effort in the late rounds.
> 
> Miyata losing _would_ perfectly set up Ippo/RBJ -- I doubt it'll happen though, as we already had this Miyata-loses-Ippo-steps-in plot with Mashiba, and there would have to be a damned good reason to use it again.



Hm, the only good reason for him to lose again and have Ippo clear the path in the end would be some sort of twisted 'divine punishment' for breaking his promise with Ippo and drawing back from their fight even though he was originally the challenger and thus kind of obliged to fight. But as already said, it's probably unlikely he will lose.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 4, 2008)

If RBJ defeats Miyata and Ippo fights RBJ and win by K.O., I don't want to see another Miyata vs. Ippo comparison argument ever again.


----------



## Parallax (Jan 4, 2008)

I finally started reading this series and am on vol.6.  So far it's incredible and definitely worth reading.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 4, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> If RBJ defeats Miyata and Ippo fights RBJ and win by K.O., I don't want to see another Miyata vs. Ippo comparison argument ever again.



To be fair, it's a much better style matchup for Ippo than it is for Miyata -- I'm not saying he would beat RBJ, but right now I _would_ give him more of a chance than Miyata, mainly because RBJ seems to be the anti-Miyata in every way possible, designed to neutralise all of Miyata’s greatest assets and turn them into critical flaws with his specific style.


----------



## Yak (Jan 4, 2008)

Lol. It's just that Miyata is fragile


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 4, 2008)

Remember when Takamura described boxing as janken?

Ippo - rock
Miyata - paper
RBJ - scissors


...or did I remember wrong?


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 4, 2008)

Thugnificent said:


> I finally started reading this series and am on vol.6.  So far it's incredible and definitely worth reading.


keep on it! ...

you won't regret it ...


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 4, 2008)

Off topic but Yak, your coloring is really good.  I always find myself staring at them.  I always try to think which Ippo pic you can color for me, but I always forget.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2008)

Delirium said:


> Assuming Miyata is gong to win this fight... It'd probably become irrelevant for Ippo to even step into the ring with RBJ by then. Of course, if Miyata loses..



Just can't see him losing xD



Dream Brother said:


> Miyata losing would be surprising. I see him as a big underdog for this one (and really, who could actually make him the favourite, here?) but I see him as a _live_ underdog that will most likely get the crap beaten out of him for the majority of the match (ala the Sisfa fight) only to come back and crush RBJ with some sort of desperate effort in the late rounds.



Thats pretty much how I see it panning out, if Miyata were to lose not only is his belief that his fathers boxing can compete at the world stage rendered wrong but he'd also then have to be built back up to a contest with Ippo later in which he is unlikely to come out of the victor.

Proving his fathers boxing is too big a part of his story for Miyata to fail at.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Maybe Miyata can come up with something that surpasses the Jolt.


----------



## Puar (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind compliments!  The  is up and online. I'll double check everything later, but if anyone gives it a gander, let me know if you find any kinks.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 4, 2008)

Is there a way to access the old one? I thought the old one easier to manuerver since all you needed to use was te arows to change pages insead of going to a new page completely.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 4, 2008)

pretty nice puar, I preferred the old ones ease of use I think, moving pages around and just hitting left or right to skip forwards and backwards.

The chapter selection is much easier now though with the drop down menu.


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 4, 2008)

i was searching for a manga of Ippo since i love boxing and just about anything that has to do with it...

he is actually a *"stylistic nightmare"* for both Ippo and Miyata...he can kill speed(Miyata) and also is a very good counter puncher with insane power(Ippo)...now if he has a good chin (can take damage pretty good) then REALISTICALLY speaking Miyata only has a PUNCHERS chance (which he obviously doesnt have)....but since this is a manga i guess a desperate counter would suffice ...same w/ Ippo's come forward style...basing on the last chapter, he is percieved to have the same power as Ippo and if thats true then i can see Miyata lasting longer than Ippo against Junior...

...aside from being a switch hitter...he is actually under the category of what boxing pugilists would call as a "boxer-puncher"


----------



## Shiraishi (Jan 4, 2008)

Last chapter was quite awesome.

Itagaki showed he's probably the best behind Ippo in Japan and can somewhat keep up with the OPBF champ.

Itagaki will turn into a demon and crush through the Class A.


----------



## Puar (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright, pretty positive feedback so far on the NEW , but I added a link to a Classic View option for you guys who liked the old style better.  Thanks for checking it out!  And (hopefully) less than a week until the next chapter hits.  By the by, Mori, where did you order your Shonen Mag from?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 5, 2008)

Im curious how fast Itagaki is compared to people like Saeki and such.


----------



## Yak (Jan 5, 2008)

Zabuza's Sword said:


> Im curious how fast Itagaki is compared to people like Saeki and such.



Same here. I can't imagine them staying at the level they were when Ippo defeated them so they shouldn't really be fodder. Plus, they have more experience than Itagaki, it surely won't be easy for him. 

Go go, Saeki!!


----------



## Parallax (Jan 5, 2008)

On Vol.11 already.  I know I'm really behind, but I plan to catch up asap.


----------



## Yak (Jan 5, 2008)

Hello humans of the Ippo thread.

To those who wish to get an Ippo-set colouring from me, I wanted to tell you that by monday of the coming week I'll start working on requests again. So, preferably use this weekend to pick up some stocks you want me to colour for your avys and/or sigs.

Also, if you have something specific in mind please do not hesitate to tell me, for example Segan requested his set to be particularly dark, badass and demonic, much with red and all. Additionally, if you request a sig, please add information about whether it should be one with borders and coloured/shopped background or with transparent bg.

Please send me everything, including the stock pics via PM. Thanks in advance. :3


----------



## Segan (Jan 5, 2008)

Yak said:


> Hello humans of the Ippo thread.
> 
> To those who wish to get an Ippo-set colouring from me, I wanted to tell you that by monday of the coming week I'll start working on requests again. So, preferably use this weekend to pick up some stocks you want me to colour for your avys and/or sigs.
> 
> ...


Cool!

I just happen to have another request. Look for a soon-to-come PM


----------



## Mori` (Jan 5, 2008)

> By the by, Mori, where did you order your Shonen Mag from?



there's a place called the japan centre in london, they stock weekly mags. Would be much easier if I lived there to pick it up...but I don't >_>


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 5, 2008)

Ah, thank you Puar. *goes off to read some random Ippo chapters*


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 5, 2008)

Check Hook said:


> i was searching for a manga of Ippo since i love boxing and just about anything that has to do with it...
> 
> he is actually a *"stylistic nightmare"* for both Ippo and Miyata...he can kill speed(Miyata) and also is a very good counter puncher with insane power(Ippo)...now if he has a good chin (can take damage pretty good) then REALISTICALLY speaking Miyata only has a PUNCHERS chance (which he obviously doesnt have)....but since this is a manga i guess a desperate counter would suffice ...same w/ Ippo's come forward style...basing on the last chapter, he is percieved to have the same power as Ippo and if thats true then i can see Miyata lasting longer than Ippo against Junior...
> 
> ...aside from being a switch hitter...he is actually under the category of what boxing pugilists would call as a "boxer-puncher"



Was Mayweather's KO shot in his last fight the inspiration for your screen name? Was a beautiful check hook.

And it's true that RBJ would be a nightmare for both Ippo and Miyata, but I still think that Ippo would be less of an underdog going into the bout, as he really _would_ have a puncher's chance, and he doesn't depend on counters or speed.


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 6, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Was Mayweather's KO shot in his last fight the inspiration for your screen name? Was a beautiful check hook.
> 
> And it's true that RBJ would be a nightmare for both Ippo and Miyata, but I still think that Ippo would be less of an underdog going into the bout, as he really _would_ have a puncher's chance, and he doesn't depend on counters or speed.



YES...its actually a pretty basic punch but when executed correctly...BAM!! Ya know what i mean 

Ippo has a better chin no doubt about that and also has the puncher's chance but the big problem is he's going to come forward...even w/ his peek-a-boo defence i dont think that it would be hard for RBJ to break it and also Ippo seems to have problems adapting to lateral movements (i.e. RBJ sides steps as Ippo rushes in and them BAM ...Check Hook )...of course he's still the hero so who knows what the writer is thinkin.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 6, 2008)

Will Takamura conquer the other 4 weight classes? 

And if not, for what reason?(loses a match, accident happens, etc)


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2008)

Yay! I got HnI for PSP. ^.^ Pretty fun game, graphics are pretty good too.

I'm still getting used to the controls. I recommend whoever has a PSP should try it out too.

Randy Boy Jr. ftw


----------



## Totitos (Jan 6, 2008)

after reading Arnie vs Miyata, it turned me into a Miyata fan.



Knuckle said:


> Yay! I got HnI for PSP. ^.^ Pretty fun game, graphics are pretty good too.
> 
> I'm still getting used to the controls. I recommend whoever has a PSP should try it out too.
> 
> Randy Boy Jr. ftw



does Eagle appears?

I got it for Wii, Ricardo is a monster just like in the manga.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 6, 2008)

Yeah, Eagle is in it.

Ricardo is still a beast as always.

One thing is for sure, Miyata just sucks. I don't know if it's just me but he just plain sucks. >.<

Gedo is pretty good, fast on his toes.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

Miyata is a God, and he's gonna prove it in the RBJ match.

That being said, Itagaki is neat too, and not just in terms of personality. For a domestic level rookie to last nearly three rounds against RBJ...


----------



## Segan (Jan 6, 2008)

It was nearly two rounds, not three. Anyway, Miyata is no God. If he's actually thinking about becoming the featherweight world champ, he will have to fight either Ippo sooner or later or get crushed by Martinez.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

Segan said:


> It was nearly two rounds, not three.



I meant that he nearly made it to the third round, just bad wording on my part.


----------



## Segan (Jan 6, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> *Spoiler*: __


Erm...what about them?

Edit: Oh, I see...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2008)

Edited after I saw my mistake, you're too quick for me, aiee.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey I've been looking for this thread!  Thanks to Dream Brother for helping me find it.

I finished all of the anime episodes (not the OVA or TV Special) and now I think I want to start reading the manga.  Is it better than the anime?


----------



## Segan (Jan 7, 2008)

Don't know, I've only watched the first episode. There are some flashy moments, but I generally prefer the manga. They are at least equal.


----------



## Puar (Jan 7, 2008)

MueTai said:


> Hey I've been looking for this thread!  Thanks to Dream Brother for helping me find it.
> 
> I finished all of the anime episodes (not the OVA or TV Special) and now I think I want to start reading the manga.  Is it better than the anime?



I think he means is what transpires after the Anime ends just as good and, let me tell you, IT'S BETTER!  All of the World Level fights take place in the Manga, starting with Miyata's OPBF title match and Date's re-match with Martinez for the WBA Belt with an Ippo title defense inbetween!  Give those a shot and see if they don't sell you on reading the rest!  

I'd still recommend watching the OVA and TV Special though as it's always more fun to watch than to read.  If you don't, you'll want to Start Here.  If you do end up watching them, your adventure will Start Here instead.


----------



## MueTai (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks a ton Puar, and nice avatar lol.  They can box but they can't sing, reminds me of me.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 8, 2008)

Looking back on the spar between RBJ and Itagaki, I'm quite impressed with the strategies RBJ came up with and how he adapted to the situation which really kept Itagaki on his toes. 

He started of with the left jab, then used the one-two to prevent Itagaki coming in to counter his single left, then added the hook afterwards when the one-two's weren't really working, which Ippo thought was a good strategy before switching stances. Even after the first down he managed to adapt enough to be able to read ahead of Itagaki's movements in his original stance and pressurise him before finishing him with the switch hit. Though, judging by how long the spar took and the fact that Raccoon Boy finished Miyata snr in the last round I think this fight could go into the later rounds.

I think his ability to adapt like this as well as his switch hit make him very dangerous, though I'm not sure how much was said by his manager. I think Ippo could really take some good hints from RBJ in this spar and the match itself, like the one-two and the one-two with the hook as well as the ways in which he could use his presence to pressurise his opponents to make his style even more efficient.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 8, 2008)

Itagaki choose not to get up after being knockdown again, given enough rounds I'm sure he can counter. Miyata will find a way, that was what Itagaki getting owned was for, paving a way for Miyata plan. I think Miyata will infight RBJ.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Miyata would get murdered if he wants to infight RBJ.

And we yet have to see if Itagaki can't stand up or chooses not to.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Miyata would get murdered if he wants to infight RBJ.



It does seem insane, yes -- which is exactly why it could work, as RBJ wouldn't be expecting it at all. Mind you, there's nothing to say that this tactic would 100% let him win, but then again, there's nothing to say that _anything_ Miyata can do will work, because he seems to be screwed from every direction, which is why the latest version of him will most likely have some new skills/tactics up his sleeve if he wants to even survive, let alone win.

I'm going to hold off on final judgement for now though, because I want to see if we're going to get even snippets of Miyata's training camp for RBJ after the spar.


----------



## Segan (Jan 8, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> It does seem insane, yes -- which is exactly why it could work, as RBJ wouldn't be expecting it at all. Mind you, there's nothing to say that this tactic would work, but then again, there's nothing to say that _anything_ Miyata can do will work, because he seems to be screwed from every direction, which is why the latest version of him will most likely have some new skills/tactics up his sleeve if he wants to even survive, let alone win.
> 
> I'm going to hold off on final judgement for now though, because I want to see if we're going to get even snippets of Miyata's training camp for RBJ after the spar.


Even with the new skillset Miyata may or may not come up with for the fight, infighting is no option at all for him. Maybe getting close and land a few punches and then getting out, that's viable.

RBJ is no rookie like Imai whom Itagaki could jump around with his feet.

My speculation will be that Miyata might be trying to become a southpaw outboxer himself, who will circle right instead of left and will be paying close attention to when RBJ is going to switch so that he can utilize that new move.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 8, 2008)

Anybody else think RBJ will either put miyata into a grave or emergency room (and possibly end his boxing career sawamura style)

Then ippo wil go out for revenge.... AND LOSE.... then either vorg or sendo come back into the picture and murder him....


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 8, 2008)

^Yeah.... No... That's kind of random. xD


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 10, 2008)

No problem, Yak.


----------



## Yak (Jan 10, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> No problem, Yak.



Of course... <_< ... since yours is already done... >_>

But I feel crappy for the other guys looking forward to theirs and I'd really really like to work on it asap but the project simply has priority since it's always been a personal dream to me. I'll see what I can do, I need to talk everything through with our remaining staff first anyway.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 10, 2008)

Yak said:


> Of course... <_< ... since yours is already done... >_>
> 
> But I feel crappy for the other guys looking forward to theirs and I'd really really like to work on it asap but the project simply has priority since it's always been a personal dream to me. I'll see what I can do, I need to talk everything through with our remaining staff first anyway.



Lol yeah, I was joking. 

But I personally wouldn't mind even if I had to wait months for mine, as long as you guys would release a new Bastard!! chapter/volume in the meantime.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 10, 2008)

Your set is sick Lazlow, and Yak, it's all good.  Good luck with your project.


----------



## Segan (Jan 10, 2008)

No problem Yak. It's not like we are complete assholes that expect other people to do stuff for us, no matter what. Other than that, is the raw this week out?


----------



## Yak (Jan 10, 2008)

Segan said:


> No problem Yak. It's not like we are complete assholes that expect other people to do stuff for us, no matter what. Other than that, is the raw this week out?



This is all I could find in regards of the chapter:

here


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 10, 2008)

Knuckle said:


> ^Yeah.... No... That's kind of random. xD



Better then boring ass regular character development


----------



## Puar (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, sure thing, yak.  Let me PM you my e-mail address and good luck to you in your scanslation adventures!


----------



## Vegeta (Jan 11, 2008)

OH FUCK YEAH YOU ROCK IO

Wow, what a chapter.


----------



## ricc (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh shit, Ippo stepping up. X3


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 11, 2008)

I guess there's still the rock, paper, scissors comparison going on (scissors does seem to suit Randy fairly well). Could be that Ippo'll corner him and then intentionally miss him to hit his cornerman.


----------



## Chi (Jan 11, 2008)

OMG.
A chapter full of badass Ippo. God I hope Morikawa won't make hm look like a fodder 
If Ippo will manage good in this spar, I think it might give Miyata some drive in his fight.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

Great....thank you, Puar. I didn't expect any good way to make Ippo stepping up, but Morikawa did a good job again. I bet, it's going to be similar like the Mashiba vs. Ippo spar. High-level and awesome boxing.

Though, it's a sign for me, that Ippo isn't going to fight RBJ in an official match, meaning, Miyata is going to win, no matter how difficult it is. So far, Ippo never sparred against his future opponents (well, Date is an exception, but that was so damn long ago...). But it would set up for a dramatic plot twist, if it actually happened.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 11, 2008)

Marina's comment about ippo's boyfriend...


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2008)

Hm, let's see if Ippo can make Candy Boy Jr. go serious and prove the claims of his manager that he has what it takes to push Martinez from the throne.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 11, 2008)

Segan said:


> Great....thank you, Puar. I didn't expect any good way to make Ippo stepping up, but Morikawa did a good job again. I bet, it's going to be similar like the Mashiba vs. Ippo spar. High-level and awesome boxing.
> 
> Though, it's a sign for me, that Ippo isn't going to fight RBJ in an official match, meaning, Miyata is going to win, no matter how difficult it is. So far, Ippo never sparred against his future opponents (well, Date is an exception, but that was so damn long ago...). But it would set up for a dramatic plot twist, if it actually happened.



I agree that I think it'll be a high-level spar similar to Mashiba vs Ippo, but I reckon that since it is only one round I think it is mainly used to set up a possible fight between the two in the future or add further hype to RBJ. I don't expect Ippo to majorly damage RBJ, since it could affect the upcoming Miyata vs RBJ fight, particularly his hype - unless that is Morikawa's intention. I think it'll end with them about to throw some serious finishing blows with the bell stopping them and that the two will leave with a feeling that things aren't finished, probably wondering what would've happened if their opponents attacks hit. Also it would give the reporters something to think about if RBJ would use that move against Miyata and it's possible effect.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 11, 2008)

WAARRRR IIPPPPPPPPPOOOOOOO


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 11, 2008)

Ippo has become GAR.


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2008)

Yeah, he's gar for Miyata.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 11, 2008)

Great, just got home from school and look at what I got here 

Edit: 
*Spoiler*: _My thoughts on the chapter_


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 11, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Great, just got home from school and look at what I got here



Same here, actually. 

Btw, will there be chapter 800 next week?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 11, 2008)

lol I hope so. 

It'll be an epic chapter, I can't wait for it.


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2008)

I thougth it said at the end of 799 that there won't be a chap next week.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

Yak said:


> I thougth it said at the end of 799 that there won't be a chap next week.


That's right.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 11, 2008)

Holy shit, Ippo ftw!

Damn though, no chapter next week makes me sad. ;_; Wonder what they're going to do for the 800th chapter. Maybe a spread or poster.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 11, 2008)

Damn, that got my blood boiling! 

But lol @ Ippo defending Ms. Miyata's honor.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 11, 2008)

The 800 chapter milestone will be great...

also... people new to the series will freak out more to the amount of chapters ...

but we can convince them ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 11, 2008)

That chapter defined badass.

WAR IPPO!


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

So Ippo didn't get mad when his student got his ass handed to him, but as soon as they downplay Miyata, here comes serious Ippo.  I'm starting see why he never asked out Kumi.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 11, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> So Ippo didn't get mad when his student got his ass handed to him, but as soon as they downplay Miyata, here comes serious Ippo.  I'm starting see why he never asked out Kumi.



hmm you wouldn't let your rookie student spar with an interm champion if your going to get pissed when his rookie ass gets handed to him....


----------



## Pein (Jan 11, 2008)

what chapter does the anime end at?


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 11, 2008)

If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime AND BOTH the TV Movie (Champion Road) and OVA:
You will want to continue with Volume 35 - Round 315. Here, the story shifts to Miyata's OBPF Title match and he comments on the Ippo vs. Sanada fight because it has just finished in the Manga. 

If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime:
You will want to continue with Volume 31 - Round 269, the day right after Lallapalooza ends.


- Stolen from


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> So Ippo didn't get mad when his student got his ass handed to him, but as soon as they downplay Miyata, here comes serious Ippo.  I'm starting see why he never asked out Kumi.


Doesn't really have to do anything with it.

I mean, it's not like Ippo didn't know that this could happen. It's boxing. Itagaki agreed to fight and RBJ beat him fair and square. Why would Ippo get angry over this?

It's different from "badmouthing" - that's what Sakaguchi basically did, even without any offending language.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

I know all of that already and the true reason why Ippo wants to spar.  It's just that I'm tired of this big Miyata admiration that Ippo has.  Even the reporter said Ippo lost his cool because of Sakaguchi dissing his boyfriend.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

It was one of his defining features back in the days of the Rookie Tournament. It helped Ippo to become the boxer he is today.

No reason he would lose his admiration of Miyata.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 11, 2008)

You read from Chapter 1 to Chapter 799, so you know how Ippo acts towards Miyata.  Takamura is the reason why Ippo, Aoki, and Kimura started boxing, and they doesn't get glossy eyed every time he's around either.  They make fun of him every time he acts that way too.


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2008)

Actually, Takamura isn't the reason, why Ippo started boxing, he was more like a signpost to the world of boxing. And the reason why Ippo got to box is another entirely different topic.

Miyata, however, was the first one to have interacted with Ippo in the ring. And Ippo was simply impressed by him from the first moment and he kept that till today. He even explained that to Itagaki, who didn't understand why Ippo wasn't mad over Miyata for breaking the promise.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 11, 2008)

Thoughts on the upcoming spar, now that the 'pumped-up-hell-yeah' feeling has gone down enough for me to think it over properly:

Ippo generally sucks at spars. He was completely matched by the rookie Imai not just once, but _twice_, and arguably even beaten in the latter one. Floored over and over again by Date, not even able to land a single punch on Martinez and beaten with just a left hand  (although this one is of course understandable, as Martinez is Satan in the ring) and completely suckered/outboxed by Shigeta's southpaw stance and jabs. He has, however, done well in sparring one or two times in the past, and I think Miyata hit it right on the nail when he said that it’s all to do with the ‘tone’ of how he’s hit. From the IO scan:



Randy, fortunately here, is obviously really strong. He’s not on a demon level (Martinez) but he’s also not weak enough for Ippo to get beat on, ala Imai. Combine this with the fact that Ippo is now looking determined and intense as hell -- they insulted his hero Miyata, after all -- and I highly doubt that RBJ will destroy him. I think it should be fairly even, maybe with RBJ having the edge but not utterly outclassing Ippo. Should be good.

I agree with Segan that this casts doubts on a possible real match between Ippo/RBJ, though, and thus elevates Miyata’s chances of winning the fight. Then again, since the spar is only for one round it could be just a big teaser, with very little being landed or ending in something like a draw, which wouldn’t make a future match between the two of them too unlikely. All sorts of possibilities right now, and the fact that it’s now been revealed that RBJ is shooting for Martinez may also be very significant in that it hints at a long term player arriving on the scene, not simply a guy who will fight once against Miyata and then disappear after losing. Gonna be interesting, whatever happens.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 11, 2008)

Anybody know what chapter the Ippo-Imai spar was in? And im thinking this spar is going to be somewhat similiar to the first 1-2 minutes of the Ippo/Mashiba spar, fairly even with no real big blows being dealt. This creates a standard showing that Ippo and Miyata are still at the same level, when Miyata beats RBJ .


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 11, 2008)

you took the scan I was going to use for an example on dynamite glove about ippo and this fight.


----------



## Puar (Jan 12, 2008)

Sirius said:


> Anybody know what chapter the Ippo-Imai spar was in? And im thinking this spar is going to be somewhat similiar to the first 1-2 minutes of the Ippo/Mashiba spar, fairly even with no real big blows being dealt. This creates a standard showing that Ippo and Miyata are still at the same level, when Miyata beats RBJ .



That'd be right here.

At any rate, as much as I want Ippo to wail on Candy Boy, what I expect to happen is probably for Ippo to do well in the beginning since he's all in Orochi Ippo mode, but for him to inevitably fall to RBJ in his heated up BURNING mode since traditionally speaking, Ippo only does well when 1) he's had a bunch of time to prepare for his opponent and knows what to gun for or 2) has someone in his corner to give him sehr gut advice and he has neither.  But who knows, maybe he'll prove me wrong and that would be awesome.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2008)

It's not like RBJ knows anything about Ippo's style and skills. And at this point, Ippo has the advantage because he knows RBJ's style, and I would imagine that Ippo had been thinking about how he would fight if he had to fight him.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 12, 2008)

Segan said:


> It's not like RBJ knows anything about Ippo's style and skills. And at this point, Ippo has the advantage because he knows RBJ's style, and I would imagine that Ippo had been thinking about how he would fight if he had to fight him.



Ippo's bad at fighting things, which he didn't train for. And RBJ's boxing resolves around switching stances and surprising. 

Conclusion? I wanna see c800.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 12, 2008)

> All sorts of possibilities right now, and the fact that it’s now been revealed that RBJ is shooting for Martinez may also be very significant in that *it hints at a long term player arriving on the scene, not simply a guy who will fight once against Miyata and then disappear after losing.* Gonna be interesting, whatever happens.



I really hope for that. RBJ has become one of my favorite boxers.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 12, 2008)

To be honest, im kinda disappointed that Ippo got into the ring to spar. Im sick of him being a punching bag in order to hype opponents up, RBJ already has enough hype. Only way this is going to end well is if its an even match.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 12, 2008)

With that look on his face and determination, there ain't a chance he's gonna be a punching bag.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 12, 2008)

To be honest, RBJ has already been hyped up to an amazing degree. Ippo doesn't need to get beaten up in order to reinforce the point, but I guess I wouldn't be surprised if it does happen.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it'll be a draw, or Ippo will be about to make a devastating hit when the bell goes.

But having been told Ippo is the one who best matches upto RBJ in style, I think it'll then be re-iterated that Miyata's style is one of the worst match ups against Randy. 

So we'll be left guessing as to who's currently better, an Ippo who's style matched up better who was able to keep up with RBJ without sustaining a bad hit whilst looking like landing one himself, or Miyata who ends up winning the fight but taking a lot of punishment along the way.


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 13, 2008)

nah I think we are in for a 1 round Ippo decimation, but its later revealed rbj had something else but he didnt want to have to use it in a spar.


----------



## Yak (Jan 13, 2008)

WAR IPPO YAK!!!

Click me!

I'm the new Ali.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 14, 2008)

How old is Ippo right now?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 14, 2008)

He should be around 23 or so.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, then it's time to do something about Kumi.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 14, 2008)

Indeed.


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2008)

That's just wishful thinking. Ippo isn't supposed to spice up his love life, since that would just away his concentration in boxing. And he needs even more of that concentration if he wishes to remain standing on the world stage.


----------



## Yak (Jan 14, 2008)

Ippo doesn't really have much chances with Kumi anyway. Of course, they both share feelings for each other, but who is Ryo's bestestest friend now? Ippo? No! It's Manabu!


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 14, 2008)

anyone who doesnt Support Miyata x Ippo is racist


----------



## Yak (Jan 14, 2008)

Miyata X Randy!!!


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> Ippo doesn't really have much chances with Kumi anyway. Of course, they both share feelings for each other, but who is Ryo's bestestest friend now? Ippo? No! It's Manabu!


Heh, if Ippo confessed to Kumi (awake, of course), Kumi will slap Mashiba to hell (metaphorically) if he opposed, since she would know Ippo's feelings by then and not hesitate to stand for her own desires.


----------



## Yak (Jan 14, 2008)

Gladly that will never happen because both Ippo and Kumi are complete cowards! 

Manabu X Kumi!
Nanako X Ippo!


----------



## Segan (Jan 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> Gladly that will never happen because both Ippo and Kumi are complete cowards!


Yeah, but it's fine that way. I don't want to see a love story, I want Ippo shredding flesh and breaking bones in the ring.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 14, 2008)

I highly doubt that Ippo would do much with Kumi anyway even after he tells her his feelings. The relationship probably wouldn't change much and Ippo seems very comfortable with just spending time with her and talking to her - even if it is just about boxing and Miyata. The only way I could see Ippo wanting to really progress things is by being pushed or forced into it by Takamura, Aoki and Kimura like what happened earlier in the series.

Anyway, I quite like the Mashiba Ryo X Itagaki relationship. I like their interaction. Itagaki's a very brave guy!


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 14, 2008)

kumi would reduce ippo's stamina if they would move on


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2008)

Kisame said:


> anyone who doesnt Support Miyata x Ippo is racist


Call me a racist then 



Yak said:


> Gladly that will never happen because both Ippo and Kumi are complete cowards!
> 
> Manabu X Kumi!
> Nanako X Ippo!


This is relevent to my interests.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> kumi would reduce ippo's stamina if they would move on



Kumi should tell Ippo that sex with her is special training


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 14, 2008)

ippo and kumi will consumate their love after Miyata beats ippo for the world title


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 14, 2008)

Kisame said:


> anyone who doesnt Support Miyata x Ippo is racist



Then I'm neo-nazi racist then.....


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 14, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Then I'm neo-nazi racist then.....



yeah, same here


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 14, 2008)

you guys have no heart for true love


----------



## Yak (Jan 14, 2008)

I do, it's just that I think Miyata only deserves someone in his relationship who's able to stand his man and not be a completely devotional wimp. Candyboy Jr. is the man of his dreams!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 14, 2008)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Anyway, I quite like the Mashiba Ryo X Itagaki relationship. I like their interaction. Itagaki's a very brave guy!



I agree, it's pretty cool. In the way that it is at present, of course.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 14, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> yeah, same here



Same here!


But really, IppoXKumi has had 800 chapters of build-up. Compared to other mangas, that's a LONG time... 
...hell, sometimes it goes like:

-Hi, I'm the hero. 
-Hi, I'm a cute girl.
-k, wanna love me?
-kk, sure.
-kthxbye

So, please, god! Let it happen!


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> I do, it's just that I think Miyata only deserves someone in his relationship who's able to stand his man and not be a completely devotional wimp. Candyboy Jr. is the man of his dreams!



i see, so this was the real reason why he cancelled his fight with ippo 
So who's Takamura's love partner then? Aokimura?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 14, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> i see, so this was the real reason why he cancelled his fight with ippo
> So who's Takamura's love partner then? Aokimura?


No one is good enough for Takamura


----------



## Puar (Jan 15, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> How old is Ippo right now?



Funny you should ask, I just did this for someone with the same question...


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 15, 2008)

where is miyata senior i see miyata twice


----------



## Sylar (Jan 15, 2008)

LULZ the bear.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

What...Sawamura is younger than Ippo? Where do these numbers come from?


----------



## Puar (Jan 16, 2008)

We have no idea how old Miyata Sr. is, just that he was OPBF Champion sometime before 1984.  Hell, we still don't even know what his name is!


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 16, 2008)

Puar said:


> Funny you should ask, I just did this for someone with the same question...



Didn't expect Kamogawa to be THAT old.


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 16, 2008)

its manga they can be as old and as strong as they like.


----------



## Segan (Jan 16, 2008)

It was already mentioned in the very first volume that Kamogawa was in the seventies, and it's about 7 years that passed since Ippo entered the gym.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 16, 2008)

How old is Itagaki's little sister?


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 16, 2008)

how long lol? she is 16


----------



## Sasori (Jan 16, 2008)

SINcredible said:


> How long is Itagaki's little sister?


lol 

You make her sound like a dickgirl xD


----------



## Kisame. (Jan 16, 2008)

wtf sasori get out of here and go read the first chapter.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 16, 2008)

Sasori said:


> lol
> 
> You make her sound like a dickgirl xD



Terrible, terrible typo.  

Btw, gtfo and read the first chapter.


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 17, 2008)

HAH... Ippo getting in the ring w/ someone he doesnt have any clue on how to fight... you guys should remember on how the writer developed Ippo's char...he is not a THINKING FIGHTER... he is more of a Blood and Guts Warrior

anyway...Ippo is gonna get his ass handed to him like the usual...but REALISTICALLY speaking...dont you think Ippo should be dead or at least be comatosed with all the beatings he took to his head...the manga world is really amazing isnt it?...i heard you wont even get Aids by fu#$@ all the wh#$# in #$@$%% (ok im drunk....of to bed now)


----------



## ricc (Jan 17, 2008)

Just too good, have to post the pic.


----------



## Puar (Jan 18, 2008)

You know, if Ippo wrecked RBJ so bad that he couldn't fight Miyata, then Ippo vs. Miyata III could come to pass...  but it'd never happen that way. (;


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 22, 2008)

Here's a sneak peak of the magazine cover for this chapter. Maybe we'll get something in the next few days. It's taken from the Shonen magazine website. Thanks to dfdubya on Dynamite Glove for finding it.

Seems like a good cover, that follows on with the badass Ippo from last week's chapter - it's like he ripped of his training top in the same way as he took of his shirt ala Superman. I think Ippo may do better in this spar than I had initially thought.



I hope we get a chapter soon.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey, is it just me, or does Ippo start to act "manlier" as of lately? I love that cover!


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jan 22, 2008)

Ippo's da man. 

Naw, seriously, you're right. Well, he had 800 chapters do develop GAR-DNA.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 22, 2008)

Ippo is looking mighty pissed.

Can't wait for the upcoming chapter. What a cliffhanger to leave us on, ugh.


----------



## Puar (Jan 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hey, is it just me, or does Ippo start to act "manlier" as of lately? I love that cover!



A man will do many a desperate and surprising thing when his lover is whisked away from him. (;


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

When does chapter 800 come out?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 23, 2008)

Today, hopefully.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 23, 2008)

Normally I get the raw, but I'm going to wait for the translation on this one. Been waiting ages, I can wait a little longer.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 23, 2008)

title of chapter 800 seems to be "This man is number one Makunouchi Ippo". got that from the dynamite glove forums from fujitak.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 23, 2008)

I'm itching to see what goes down this week xD


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, Ippo's at least going to feel RBJ's punches, that's for sure. Speedwise, RBJ should be better than Ippo anyway.

But Ippo is king at slugging it out with his opponents


----------



## Yak (Jan 23, 2008)

CBJ's face already hinted that he's not going to take this last round too lightly, seeing how Ippo's a heavy hitter. Speedwise I'd also hand it to Candy Boy but he doesn't outclass Ippo. Each of them are going to get some hits in, but I rather see CBJ trying to avoid criticals from those cannon arms while he himself will place some nice counters which Ippo in turn will simply suck up and swallow. Dude's like a brickwall when it comes to taking hits.


----------



## Segan (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah, Ippo's a tank. Which others would qualify for the title "tank"? Sendou, Shimabukuro and Date certainly do.


----------



## Yak (Jan 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> Yeah, Ippo's a tank. Which others would qualify for the title "tank"? Sendou, Shimabukuro and Date certainly do.



Date, hm. He's different. I doubt he's as much as a tank as the others you mentioned. But Date has or at least had absolutely crazy, world-stage level willpower which far surpassed his physique. 

Hm, Kamogawa himself was the tank type himself and he actually had the absolutely hardest punch in the entire Ippo verse.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 23, 2008)

Yak said:


> Date, hm. He's different. I doubt he's as much as a tank as the others you mentioned. But Date has or at least had absolutely crazy, world-stage level willpower which far surpassed his physique.
> 
> Hm, Kamogawa himself was the tank type himself and he actually had the absolutely hardest punch in the entire Ippo verse.



Would mashiba qualify as a tank? Even ippo stated that he can take a hell of a beating.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> Would mashiba qualify as a tank? Even ippo stated that he can take a hell of a beating.


Nah, he would be like Date and Miyata. Their willpower exceeds their physique to an extent.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 24, 2008)

round 800 = ultimate let down

I mean, come on, it's chapter 800, let Ippo waste RBJ!!!

My vote goes to WAR IPPO!


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Rock_Lee said:


> round 800 = ultimate let down
> 
> I mean, come on, it's chapter 800, let Ippo waste RBJ!!!
> 
> My vote goes to WAR IPPO!


It would be a let down if Ippo actually dominates RBJ in any way or shape.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 24, 2008)

From Dynamite Glove, Round 800:
What We Must


*Spoiler*: __ 



Uh huh....


----------



## Yak (Jan 24, 2008)

Thanks, Shrooms.

@chapter: Argl....


----------



## delirium (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _800_ 



Anti-climactic.. and yet



An official Ippo vs. RBJ still open?


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 24, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



damn that was anticlimatic. Morikawa raped our minds. at least the page with volg, sendou etc. looks cool.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 24, 2008)

gaaah

>___<


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Can somebody upload the chapter on mediafire? Pleaase!


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah man, we all got pwned by this chapter!

It looks like Imai may have sparred with Miyata and is returning back to the gym. I wonder what he'll say to Ippo if they bump into each other and also what Sakaguchi says to Ippo is the most interesting thing about this chapter.

I didn't expect too much from a single round spar between pretty high-level boxers, but I was expecting to be left with a clearer view on what kind of match up there will be between Ippo and RBJ.

Edit: Okay try this:


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Stop ignoring me, damn it


----------



## Angelus (Jan 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> It would be a let down if Ippo actually dominates RBJ in any way or shape.



maybe, but morikawa could have shown us at least one or two chapters of Ippo vs. RBJ awesomnes, even though it probably would have been just a draw.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Thank you, Jesus (that I would call comeone Jesus... >.<).


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Thank you, Jesus (that I would call comeone Jesus... >.<).



that was the whole purpose of my name change >


----------



## Yak (Jan 24, 2008)

You could always call him 'Jay Dee'


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 24, 2008)

Fuck yeah, my internet is finally working properly now. 

*downloads*

edit: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI FUCK YOU SAKAGUCHI 

2 weeks of wait and it came down to this. 

 I'm interested about what RBJ told him outside the gym


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

I'm pretty sure, he's called Sakaguchi, and not Sagakuchi.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh, you're right. Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 24, 2008)

Morikawa, you teasing bastard.


----------



## Segan (Jan 24, 2008)

Now I'm really hoping for Miyata to lose. I freakin' want Ippo vs. RBJ.


----------



## rockstar sin (Jan 24, 2008)

As I read this from the beginning to the end, I just feel like this was a prequel to the chapter.  Where the hell is the epic 800 we were waiting for?  War Ippo vs.  CBJ should of been better than this.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Now I'm really hoping for Miyata to lose. I freakin' want Ippo vs. RBJ.



Likewise. Got the makings of a classic fight -- in a way I'm kind of glad that they didn't spar I guess, because that would have made it seem more likely that Miyata would go on to defeat RBJ, and then RBJ would leave the scene completely. This way is more interesting because it could be argued that it sets him up as a long term and much more significant character that will, like Mashiba, most likely go on to fight both Miyata and Ippo. Unlike Mashiba, though, he won't need to cheat to beat Miyata. I'm interested in seeing how Morikawa handles this.

And yes, another part of me is still deflating from the lack of Ippo/RBJ spar. Soooo close...


----------



## Chi (Jan 24, 2008)

Oh come on. All my hopes and dreams... 
Can anyone at least give some summary of the chapter?
Sagakuchi and RBJ better be talking about something big to, at least, decrease the damage made by disappointment.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks Puar!

after reading the chapter I got the feeling, that Miyata might actually lose against RBJ and that Ippo will fight him after that, to avenge his dear ex-boyfriend.

then again, this would pretty much destroy any chance Miyata has, to take on the world...


----------



## Segan (Jan 25, 2008)

Not necessarily. I would imagine Miyata moving on a higher weight class after the fight.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 25, 2008)

but if Miyata would loose against RBJ, he would also loose his purpose to box: to prove that his fathers way of boxing DOES work. I don't think he'd be able to just move on...


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Puar.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 25, 2008)

I honestly don't think Miyata would give up that easily. He lost to Ippo, and has been wanting to avenge that loss ever since. 

I imagine if he lost to RBJ, he'd have a hell of a lot of motivation to come back and kick his ass: he'd still be trying to prove his father's style, avenge his father's loss to RBJ Sr., AND he'd want revenge for his own loss. XD


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Puar!

I wonder what rank Ippo is, since he's in the top 9? I reckon he might be the 9th rank and I guess it doesn't mean that if RBJ beats Miyata that he'll take his rank by the sounds of it. Instead it looks like it'll improve his credentials and his from what it is currently. Beating Ippo probably helps rack up more points and increase his rank further, enough to be able to earn himself a title shot against Martinez.

I guess the next chapter might have a return of Imai and some info on where he's been. Presumably, he's been sparring with Miyata and judging by his look he might provide some hype for Miyata before this fight. Has it been said how long there is left till the fight starts in the Ippo-timeline. It can't be too long - perhaps a week or so?

It would be interesting for Ippo to travel to the Phillipines to fight RBJ if it does happen and I like the way that Morikawa's made the outcome of this fight more ambiguous over the last few weeks. Though I still think that Miyata will win, I do think he'll be pretty damaged to set up a fight with Ippo right away, which might give Ippo the time to fight the Australian champion. Though it'll be tough on Miyata to keep up with this weight management if he's injured.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2008)

way to break ones hopes on something special about chapter 800 ...


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 25, 2008)

I just noticed a TTGL reference when rereading the ippo/sisfa fight....
Link removed


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 25, 2008)

oh...

I see...


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 25, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I just noticed a TTGL reference when rereading the ippo/sisfa fight....
> Link removed



Nice observation.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 26, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> oh...
> 
> I see...



no you don't, you little silly 

does anyone else think Miyata will go up a weight class after the RBJ fight?


----------



## Segan (Jan 26, 2008)

Possible, but Miyata has proven to be very stubborn. If Miyata loses without any major (and permanent drawbacks) I would assume that Miyat will stick around featherweight to get another shot at RBJ.


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 26, 2008)

im pissed...they couldve at LEAST thrown one punch...sH!T!!

but any way RBJ still beats both the japanese and then the mexican then moves up and gets beaten to a pulp by the russian


----------



## Segan (Jan 26, 2008)

I take it, you're talking about Vorg? He's in junior lightweight, so him beating Martinez is categorically out of question.

If Martinez wanted to move up a class, he could've done so a loooong time ago.


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 26, 2008)

Segan said:


> I take it, you're talking about Vorg? He's in junior lightweight, so him beating Martinez is categorically out of question.
> 
> If Martinez wanted to move up a class, he could've done so a loooong time ago.



thats why i said AFTER RBJ dismantles the 2 japanese and BEATS the mexican in the toughest fight of his career...then thinks his ALL THAT and moves up but gets his shit handed to him by the RUSSIAN ....that would really be AWESOME, dont ya think so??


----------



## Segan (Jan 26, 2008)

Not really. RBJ will stopped by Ippo anyway.


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (Jan 26, 2008)

a 2 weeks wait completly pumped up.. checking the sites every second to get a glimpse of the new chapter and then when it finally came.... THIS IS IT? 

i was so excited to read this? 

maybe its a important to build up a Ippo vs RJB for later but morikawa could have done it without fooling all readers and turn all their expatations to shit after that kick ass chapter 2 weeks ago... 

*sighs*....

reading ippo from week to week isn't satisfieing you should wait a half year and then read a couple of chapters.. without annoying cliffhangers ^^


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn, dissapointing 800th chapter.

But now maybe a possible RBJ vs. Ippo in the future.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 26, 2008)

hope miyata loses then ippo v.s RBJ in my homeland.


----------



## Puar (Jan 27, 2008)

What's TTGL and how is that a reference?


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 27, 2008)

toppa tengen gurren lagann a very popular anime and the reference is "The Final Punch was an Uppercut that pierced the heavens", something similar was said in the anime.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 27, 2008)

though I'm pretty sure that chapter was out before TTGL even aired and thus TTGL made reference to the awesomeness that is Ippo ¬__¬


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2008)

Probably, it was out at least a year ago, while TTGL was only around for a few months.


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 27, 2008)

Puar said:


> What's TTGL and how is that a reference?



Tachikoma_Pilot

Watch it all and you'll find out. 

Links in the second post.


----------



## Puar (Jan 27, 2008)

If only I could add more to my plate...  But with Grad School gearing up, keeping things going with the Girlfriend, and failing to maintain some semblance of a social life, pretty much all of my Free Time is used up Scanslating Weekly Ippo. (;

At any rate, it's a common phrase, so I'd just chalk it up to Coinky-dinky!


----------



## Yak (Jan 27, 2008)

It's probably nothing but I wondered why on the double page spread with all our top boxers Sawamura still appears. Sure, the title is about the meaning of strength but essentially Sawamura was supposed to be out of the game since he retired. Or does that mean he will later return? Hint, hint? 


But I'm probably just imagining things. 

Btw, can anyone tell me where Vorg's last appearance in the manga was? I forgot the chapter number.


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2008)

It was after the Sawamura fight for sure. I believe, Vorg's last appearance was when an IBF fight was aired in Japan and Ippo watched it.


----------



## Puar (Jan 28, 2008)

That would be Chapter 593 that you are seeking.  The match they watch after the Sawamura fight is one of Martinez.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, so that was before the Imai vs. Itagaki match.


----------



## Yak (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone. 

Hopefully we see some more Vorg action again after the whole deal with Candyboy is over. D: Not that I'm not looking forward to it as well, I actually do. xD


----------



## Mori` (Jan 28, 2008)

vorg vs mashiba on the world stage will be a match to shake the foundations of the highest heavens.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Mashiba would lose anyway. Vorg is essentially still a superior fighter, and with having a world class trainer like Dankichi backing him up, Mashiba ain't gonna win against Vorg.


----------



## Yak (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Mashiba would lose anyway. Vorg is essentially still a superior fighter, and with having a world class trainer like Dankichi backing him up, Mashiba ain't gonna win against Vorg.



I think you're underestimating Mashiba a bit here. He's quite strong and he can endure quite some punishment. Additonally, although he's not a technique genius, he still has improved his trademark style all the time and even added new techniques. The upper he shaped up is a force to be reckoned with, even Ippo had to acknowledge that in their spar. It's difficult to determine how the fight would go.

Then again, on the other side, I wonder what will become of Vorg. Would be cool if Dankichi could teach him the Hien :3


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't think I'm underestimating Mashiba. He may be world-class level, but Vorg was that a long time ago, and he's undoubtedly improving. Plus, he took a right-handed Smash from freakin' Sendou. Even if Vorg gets hit by that right uppercut from Mashiba, he will take it anyway. And a second time won't work on him.

No, Mashiba might give Vorg a run for the money, but I just don't see him winning. He never had what it took to beat true prodigies in a pure boxing match. Unlike a certain main character.


----------



## Yak (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> I don't think I'm underestimating Mashiba. He may be world-class level, but Vorg was that a long time ago, and he's undoubtedly improving. Plus, he took a right-handed Smash from freakin' Sendou. Even if Vorg gets hit by that right uppercut from Mashiba, he will take it anyway. And a second time won't work on him.
> 
> No, Mashiba might give Vorg a run for the money, but I just don't see him winning. He never had what it took to beat true prodigies in a pure boxing match. Unlike a certain main character.



Lol, Ippo is only that good because his body equals YARDS OF STEEL, BITCHES! (if you know what I mean ). He isn't that great a technician or that much a smart boxer either, the fact that he almost all the time looks as bad as his opponents is testament to that fact. If it weren't for his enduring body, Ippo would've lost so many matches it wouldn't be funny anymore. The built-up for his body is both part of his worklife way before his boxing carreer and due to genetics, as simple as that. 

By the way, we are bound to see soon enough how Mashiba will fare on the world stage. All of the main boxers who still stick around in that manga are bound to make it to the world stage somehow and more or less will manage there. I doubt there is a single one who outranks all the others in this generation. Maybe Vorg could beat Mashiba. Maybe not. That doesn't mean anyone else would do just as good as Vorg and Mashiba might actually win against someone who's less skilled. I mean, back then in the Vorg VS Sendo match we saw how it almost could've costed Sendo the victory. He might've been the more powerful hitter, more ferocious fighter but it didn't do him as good against an alrounder like Vorg.

Edit: *punches Segan in the face*


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

*shrugs off Yak's sissy punch* 

The good thing about Ippo isn't only his gifted body strength, but also the fact that he's still an incomplete fighter, which means, there's still plenty of room for him to evolve, even more so because he works all day for it.

Mashiba's probably going to win his OPBF title match relatively easy. As far as I can see, Japan didn't have much contest in the junior lightweight division countryside, so - relatively speaking - the world itself will not have all that many strong boxers as the featherweight has/will have.


----------



## Yak (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> *shrugs off Yak's sissy punch*
> 
> The good thing about Ippo isn't only his gifted body strength, but also the fact that he's still an incomplete fighter, which means, there's still plenty of room for him to evolve, even more so because he works all day for it.
> 
> Mashiba's probably going to win his OPBF title match relatively easy. As far as I can see, Japan didn't have much contest in the junior lightweight division countryside, so - relatively speaking - the world itself will not have all that many strong boxers as the featherweight has/will have.



Hm, could be, could be. I would lol if it turned out to be the other way round and Mashiba found himself in a new pond full of sharks that are out to kill him.  If he goes through with it he would undoubtly become much stronger though. Ah, whatever, all is good, I just wanna see the other boxers in action again. Screw Ippo and Miyata, I want serious Mashiba, Vorg and Sendo action.

The group spread in chapter 800 really is awesome but a bitch to clean D: Sendo looks exceptionally sexy on it. 

Edit: I don't have a sissy punch!


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Screw Mashiba and Miyata. Sendou, I will want to see him in action, though. And damn, why is Morikawa teasing me with Sawamura in the background?

I wanna him back in the ring.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 28, 2008)

I guess we'll get a Sendou/Vorg update after the RBJ/Miyata fight. I really want to see how Sendou improved since he was pretty confident about martinez.


----------



## Yak (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> Screw Mashiba and Miyata. Sendou, I will want to see him in action, though. And damn, why is Morikawa teasing me with Sawamura in the background?
> 
> I wanna him back in the ring.



He's a cripple, get over it. 

But yes, I second the Sendou action. 

By the way, you might want to look what I did thar: 



'Hi, my name is Alexander Vorg Zangief, I'm a cute and strapping young, Russian lad who happens to be a pro-boxer! '


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Yak said:


> He's a cripple, get over it.


I can't... *cry*


> By the way, you might want to look what I did thar:
> 
> 
> 
> 'Hi, my name is Alexander Vorg Zangief, I'm a cute and strapping young, Russian lad who happens to be a pro-boxer! '


Not bad. But I think, there are more appropriate pics of Vorg to colour.


----------



## Yak (Jan 28, 2008)

Segan said:


> I can't... *cry*
> Not bad. But I think, there are more appropriate pics of Vorg to colour.



Yes, but I wanted a good shot of him in the latest drawing style. Too bad the scan of chapter 800 was so utterly crappy in quality.


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

It's interesting how Morikawa manages to maintain his style throughout 80+ volumes, so that it looks the same and yet devastatingly different.

Just what you would expect from one of my favorite series.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 28, 2008)

How come there is Sawamura on that awesome page but no Date? 
Is it his age? Is he too old for all these pretty boys with their oild bodies?


----------



## Segan (Jan 28, 2008)

Because he's out*date*d, that's why he's not in it.


----------



## Puar (Jan 28, 2008)

Because he already won the Facial Hair race and retired as the undisputed champion.  At the moment, judging by the current status of the other contenders in that splash page, Martinez is well in the lead.  That's probably why everyone's gunning for him!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 28, 2008)

I remember seeing someone with a Takumura vs Hawk sig in here. I don't know who was wearing it. Could you (whoever you are) please send me the sig (.gif of Taka hitting Hawk). Thanks in advance.


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 29, 2008)

Yak said:


> Lol, Ippo is only that good because his body equals YARDS OF STEEL, BITCHES! (if you know what I mean ). He isn't that great a technician or that much a smart boxer either, the fact that he almost all the time looks as bad as his opponents is testament to that fact. If it weren't for his enduring body, Ippo would've lost so many matches it wouldn't be funny anymore. The built-up for his body is both part of his worklife way before his boxing carreer and due to genetics, as simple as that.
> 
> By the way, we are bound to see soon enough how Mashiba will fare on the world stage. All of the main boxers who still stick around in that manga are bound to make it to the world stage somehow and more or less will manage there. I doubt there is a single one who outranks all the others in this generation. Maybe Vorg could beat Mashiba. Maybe not. That doesn't mean anyone else would do just as good as Vorg and Mashiba might actually win against someone who's less skilled. I mean, back then in the Vorg VS Sendo match we saw how it almost could've costed Sendo the victory. He might've been the more powerful hitter, more ferocious fighter but it didn't do him as good against an alrounder like Vorg.
> 
> Edit: *punches Segan in the face*



and i think you BOTH are forgetting what the OLD MAN and TAKAMURA said about VORG when they were watching him on TV...

VORG didnt use his STYLE when he fought in JAPAN and BOTH of them said that there wouldve been no way for Ippo nor Sendo to even touch him if he was using his real STYLE (not really verbatim but its something to that effect)...they werent even sure if Tate could beat Vorg around that time...

if you think about it... its ILLOGICAL(i guess LOGIC and MANGA dont bode well together) for someone who only had less than 20 fights to beat someone who had 300+ fight at the world stage while sharing almost the same attributes(POWER,CHIN,SPEED except STAMINA but still it couldve been over in round 2 if Vorg wasnt a PUSSY)...i guess you could say he underestimated how much damage Ippo could take but IF he USED his TRUE ABILITIES....DAMN!!!


----------



## Yak (Jan 29, 2008)

Check Hook said:


> and i think you BOTH are forgetting what the OLD MAN and TAKAMURA said about VORG when they were watching him on TV...
> 
> VORG didnt use his STYLE when he fought in JAPAN and BOTH of them said that there wouldve been no way for Ippo nor Sendo to even touch him if he was using his real STYLE (not really verbatim but its something to that effect)...they werent even sure if Tate could beat Vorg around that time...
> 
> if you think about it... its ILLOGICAL(i guess LOGIC and MANGA dont bode well together) for someone who only had less than 20 fights to beat someone who had 300+ fight at the world stage while sharing almost the same attributes(POWER,CHIN,SPEED except STAMINA but still it couldve been over in round 2 if Vorg wasnt a PUSSY)...i guess you could say he underestimated how much damage Ippo could take but IF he USED his TRUE ABILITIES....DAMN!!!




Holy shit, Vorg is super talented! A genius! He must be an Uchiha!


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Check Hook said:


> and i think you BOTH are forgetting what the OLD MAN and TAKAMURA said about VORG when they were watching him on TV...
> 
> VORG didnt use his STYLE when he fought in JAPAN and BOTH of them said that there wouldve been no way for Ippo nor Sendo to even touch him if he was using his real STYLE (not really verbatim but its something to that effect)...they werent even sure if Tate could beat Vorg around that time...
> 
> if you think about it... its ILLOGICAL(i guess LOGIC and MANGA dont bode well together) for someone who only had less than 20 fights to beat someone who had 300+ fight at the world stage while sharing almost the same attributes(POWER,CHIN,SPEED except STAMINA but still it couldve been over in round 2 if Vorg wasnt a PUSSY)...i guess you could say he underestimated how much damage Ippo could take but IF he USED his TRUE ABILITIES....DAMN!!!


We already knew that...


----------



## Check Hook (Jan 29, 2008)

Yak said:


> Holy shit, Vorg is super talented! A genius! He must be an Uchiha!



Yeah I KNOW!!! (when in reality..I DONT )


...but the fact still remains that he's a PUSSY...his opponent was trying to decapitate his head and all he could do is pull back his punches ( a real waste of talent if you ask me )


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2008)

Vorg certainly didn't pull punches. That would be just retarded against opponents like Ippo and Sendou. It's just that he's not a pure infighter like these two. And trying to duke it out with someone in a field you are not as familiar with as opposed to your opponent can lead to...well, you know the story.


----------



## Puar (Jan 29, 2008)

Yak said:


> Holy shit, Vorg is super talented! A genius! He must be an Uchiha!



Sorry, I couldn't help it...



Watch out Ippo!  He's coming after you!!  So that's why he came back from Russia...



Segan said:


> Vorg certainly didn't pull punches. That would be just retarded against opponents like Ippo and Sendou. It's just that he's not a pure infighter like these two. And trying to duke it out with someone in a field you are not as familiar with as opposed to your opponent can lead to...well, you know the story.



While Vorg may not have been intentionally pulling his punches, he was definitely holding back against Ippo and that certainly would have led to him unconsciously pull unches.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 29, 2008)

Puar = God

that is all


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 29, 2008)

Mangekyou Roll...

OH SHI-...


----------



## Puar (Jan 29, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> I remember seeing someone with a Takumura vs Hawk sig in here. I don't know who was wearing it. Could you (whoever you are) please send me the sig (.gif of Taka hitting Hawk). Thanks in advance.



Erm...  Don't know if it's the one you're looking for, but here's one I made for Onimaru awhile back:


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 29, 2008)

Not exactly (the one I was looking for didn't have color), but that one looks awesome as well.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 30, 2008)

interesting. looks like miyata was sparring with a southpaw and an orthodox at the same time for prep.


----------



## Segan (Jan 30, 2008)

Really? Now, that's some unorthodox idea...if true, then Miyata just earned a few high reputation points in my book.


----------



## Yak (Jan 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Really? Now, that's some unorthodox idea...if true, then Miyata just earned a few high reputation points in my book.



Wow, sparring with two against one... sure brings back memories.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 30, 2008)

i just finished anime... 76 episodes

where does the manga carry on from?


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 30, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> i just finished anime... 76 episodes
> 
> where does the manga carry on from?



Check the first post.


----------



## Yak (Jan 30, 2008)

Moar Russian 



I like this one much better, served well for my new avy. It's amazing what the difference is when you have better scan quality.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 30, 2008)

Neat chapter. Miyata sparing with two people at once without getting hit, Ippo gets a panel where he looks like he creams himself, and he is appretly going to "do something".

I like how Aoki is alays the first choice to punch your frustions on.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 31, 2008)

Mr. pointy-nose and Shinoda offering Aoki as a ragdoll made this chapter awesome


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> Mr. pointy-nose and Shinoda offering Aoki as a ragdoll made this chapter awesome



One day I see Aoki breaking and running amok with a rifle, I swear. The poor guy is always at the butt-end of the bad jokes.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 31, 2008)

Was cool to see Morikawa making another parallel between Ippo/Miyata and Itagaki/Imai with the blatant mirroring of their poses against the wall, and how at the time (after Ippo sparred Martinez and Miyata sparred Date) Ippo and Miyata were also thinking of how much further they still had to go in regards to the world level. Good touch.

Can?t wait for the RBJ/Miyata fight. After this much hype, it _has_ to be epic.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Fuck's sake, Ippo is so gay.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 1, 2008)

I wonder who's going to be the first one to use the Pointy Nose avatar ...


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 3, 2008)

Neat chapter, and the parallel is nice. Hopefully we can get an Itagaki/Imai rematch sooner rather than later, though. I really like their relationship.

But right now the focus is all on Miyata vs Randy Boy Jr, and even beyond that there's Ippo vs the 3rd champion, Mashiba's OPBF title match, the Class A tournament, and Takamura's Super Middleweight challenge. So Imai and all others will have to wait for awhile.


----------



## Jotun (Feb 4, 2008)

Thank god I took a break at the start of the Magician fight, I don't think I could have handled waiting for each chapter lol

I did not enjoy the cock tease, Ippo should have ran over and drop kicked that midget manager


----------



## Puar (Feb 4, 2008)

Blind Itachi said:


> I wonder who's going to be the first one to use the Pointy Nose avatar ...



Not me, that's for damn sure, but if anybody did want to, this somehow came to be as I was putting off studying for my exams today...


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2008)

So I've been to the boxing club tonight. I'll just say this, even though you probably all can figure - Ippo is going through hell. Literally.

I wish I had the dude's stamina and power. I got owned completely and my coach was a girl. Humilation at its finest.

And before you think I was actually boxing, no, no, no. It was solely technique and cardio, some coordination and muscle training. Which I'm all not used to anymore. I am beat to death right now and look forward to next week.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> So I've been to the boxing club tonight. I'll just say this, even though you probably all can figure - Ippo is going through hell. Literally.
> 
> I wish I had the dude's stamina and power. I got owned completely and my coach was a girl. Humilation at its finest.
> 
> And before you think I was actually boxing, no, no, no. It was solely technique and cardio, some coordination and muscle training. Which I'm all not used to anymore. I am beat to death right now and look forward to next week.


Maybe it's good that your coach is a girl, it might motivate you even more than an old geezer (just kidding). Though, I suspect, it's a full-fledged woman and you're trying to belittle her, right? 

Say, are you gonna try the so-called "Dempsey Roll" for once? Would like to see that. ^___^

Though, a crosscounter is more suitable for you, I think.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Maybe it's good that your coach is a girl, it might motivate you even more than an old geezer (just kidding). Though, I suspect, it's a full-fledged woman and you're trying to belittle her, right?
> 
> Say, are you gonna try the so-called "Dempsey Roll" for once? Would like to see that. ^___^
> 
> Though, a crosscounter is more suitable for you, I think.



Lol, at my current point it would still take years before I could even successfully try those techniques properly without messing them up. Really, I've been used to a completely different fighting system for more than 10 years, it's much much more difficult to learn the boxing technique and stance than for someone who hasn't had any martial arts experience at all and is basically a white sheet of paper.

As for the female coach (I estimate her to be in her mid-20s or beginning 30 at worst), I wouldn't underestimate her, she is really fit. Tough and agile girl. I could probably get something in with my fighting style but if I were to apply a boxing technique I would get schooled by her like a little bitch.

Anyway, I'm just looking forward to how I will survive the next week.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, you did survive today, didn't ya?


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, you did survive today, didn't ya?



Yeah, but I got spared on jogging beforehand. I don't know how I would've done if I had been out doing that on top of things. Plus, it was already thursday this week so there isn't another session this week. Training times are from 18:00 to 20:00 on tuesdays and thursdays, so next week is gonna be fucking tough on me.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Yak said:


> Yeah, but I got spared on jogging beforehand. I don't know how I would've done if I had been out doing that on top of things. Plus, it was already thursday this week so there isn't another session this week. Training times are from 18:00 to 20:00 on tuesdays and thursdays, so next week is gonna be fucking tough on me.


Just imagine what Ippo is going through training all day with weights, running with tires and helping out at fishing with all the heavy iceboxes and preparations early mornings.

Then you will feel like you are in Garden Eden


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2008)

Segan said:


> Just imagine what Ippo is going through training all day with weights, running with tires and helping out at fishing with all the heavy iceboxes and preparations early mornings.
> 
> Then you will feel like you are in Garden Eden



I already KNOW that. Hence why I said earlier I wish I had the dudes power and stamina. He's used to it since his childhood days, I'm not. D:

But I'll manage, just you wait. My willpower exceeds that of my body by far. The problem is, my muscles just refused to do anything several times today. That's something you can't deal with no matter how much willpower you have. 

But those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) won't bring me down. I swear, I'll rise up and crush everything in my way... *makes a Mashiba face*


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2008)

Well, Ippo's strength and stamina is already out of the world. That dude is freakin' featherweight. Do the featherweight boxers of today break opponents' bones? 

Oh whatever, keep us informed, will ya?


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2008)

Sure thing, don't worry. =)

I'd rather be 'informed' with a new Ippo chapter soon.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2008)

802 raw he raw for chapter 802 is out, thanks to Mamath at ritual


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2008)

Yak said:


> Sure thing, don't worry. =)
> 
> I'd rather be 'informed' with a new Ippo chapter soon.





Haohmaru said:


> 802 raw he raw for chapter 802 is out, thanks to Mamath at ritual



Speaking of the devil...

Thanks.


----------



## Jicksy (Feb 8, 2008)

ive read up to chap 322 of the manga with miyata vs the australian champ... i'd like some awesome spoilers as whats to come in the next 500 or so chaps as a slap in the face lol... cos im getting bored *sigh*
anything to entice me to conintue reading this awesome manga


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2008)

gixa786 said:


> ive read up to chap 322 of the manga with miyata vs the australian champ... i'd like some awesome spoilers as whats to come in the next 500 or so chaps as a slap in the face lol... cos im getting bored *sigh*


Why don't you just go ahead and keep reading? Then the spoilers will become obsolete...

Well, someone will continue fighting with a shattered jaw. But I won't tell who.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks for the links guys.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2008)

Jolt! and Ignition-One are both down.


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for the scans. And Imai is definitely too confident for my taste.

Edit: Hey, hey, wait a moment...what's with that last comment in the last panel? Where are Yak's pictures?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 10, 2008)

They are there. 

Anyway, thanks Puar.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice, Puar. Thanks for the scan links. That online viewer is a godsend. 

P.S. I always love Itagaki's family. And Imai's 'infighting' wasn't too bad, even if he is undertrained and outclassed at the moment. XD


----------



## Yak (Feb 12, 2008)

*Boxing Yaks - Session 2*

"Bun Bun Bun, my punch is dynamite..."

STOP!

Guess what time it is? 

It's Yak-is-reviewing-his-boxing-week-tiem! 

I bet you totally didn't see that coming.


Anyway, today was my second boxing session. Starts out with me getting there, doing some rope-jumping and after a few hops we all go out. ROADWORK! 

Starts out with a relatively fast pace, of course, the guys are all way more trained than I am but one of the other boxers stays behind with me to talk for a while whereas the rest of the group advances further and is soon out of sight (mind you, it's already dark at 18:00). 

Well, we run and run and talk some more and I slowly notice the fatigue eating away on me, so I askt he guy how far they usually run (it's been my first time today). He replies that they usually run to some ferry place nearby. I know that place very well and immediatelly think 

"WTF 'nearby' my ass!"

It's roughly another 2 miles but knowing this it feels more like some dude accidently added 3 zeroes to the end of it. I don't know why I talked so much with that dude instead of saving my breath when I don't even know how fucking long I have to run!

Yak thinks he's fucked. "Whatcha gonna do when there's still about 2 miles to go to the turning point and then you have the whole track to run back?! You gonna do nothing, you gonna die!!"

Upon reaching the turning point, dude wishes me a good walk and explains that he should go and kick some more dust. He raises his pace and is gone very quickly. I am alone. It's cold. It's dark. And I'm out of breath.

I still managed to get home. I ran the whole track which is roughly about 5 Kilometers and some more without break. I'm slow as a pile of shit drifting in space but it doesn't matter. I got back to the gym in one piece.

I just have about the time to go upstairs to the locker room and drink a little bit, after that I'll go down again and we do some coordination/stretching training while walking in a circle. Just to calm down a bit, I assume. Of course the group before me is almost done with it because I'm so late but anyway, shortly after I continue with tech training.

Placed in front of a mirror I spent about 45 minutes just doing left straights. Nothing special here, sounds pretty boring but it was really good and I slowly get into it, even one of the coaches commented on it. Towards the end of the session I get to try punching straights with gloves on. 10 ounce gloves, no bandages (not needed since I'm not hammering the bags). After a while those things tend to get heavy as fuck on the shoulders. 

Then, time's over, we do some final group stretching and cooling down, then I go up, change clothes and ride my bike homewards. I'm quite happy and look forward to thursday where I will most likely punch some cominations then.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm already on ch.425.  Man Hawk V Takamura was intense.  The best fight in the series to date and the buildup was perfect.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 12, 2008)

I miss boxing.

I had a amateur record of 12-0-1 11 knockouts

Then school got in the way and I gained 25 pounds 

I keep thinking about going back but im too lazy now


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

@Yak: I saw that coming. After all, I did tell you to report, didn't I? 

I bet, you've got more and more respect for boxers, huh?


----------



## Parallax (Feb 13, 2008)

After the intensity and heart of Takamura V Hawk, the author gives us a sad and inspiring backstory to the trainers, man this just became my 2nd favorite shonen ever.


----------



## Yak (Feb 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> @Yak: I saw that coming. After all, I did tell you to report, didn't I?
> 
> I bet, you've got more and more respect for boxers, huh?



Indeed. Nothing more to add here.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2008)

Soon you will struggle with pulling tires tied to your waist.

Anyway, I find it hard to believe that RBJ is actually going to defeat Miyata. I so badly wish it would happen, but I can't bring myself to believe that.

Let's just pray, o Mantis...


----------



## Yak (Feb 14, 2008)

*Boxing Yaks - Session 3*

Okay, third training session today. The young coach this time was a complete prick and an asshole but he was a fair asshole. In his definition, this means, he treats everyone equally bad. XD

But I'm not a moper and I don't chicken out because of the harsh boxer language which isn't just a myth apparently, this sport seems to attract a lot of grumpy people as well. Anyway, I was a few minutes late and I couldn't keep up with the group while doing roadwork again (remember, it's only my second time today) so I had to do thirty extra pushups at the end of the session. I talked to the coach about his way of talking and appologized for the inconvenients I'm going to cause in the upcoming time due to my lack of training. He snorted and accepted my apology, also made clear that he doesn't have a personal problem with any of the boxers in the gym. It just happens to be his way of coaching.

And it's true. The guy may be an ass as a trainer but he's a freaking steam machine. Full power all the time. Due to this, thursday-session turned out to be a real martyrdom, first the 5 Kilometers roadwork, then immediatelly cardio-/strength-training consisting of several sets of ropejumping and shadowing with dumb-bells (only low weight but that's enough to make your shoulders and back hurt like a bitch). Each set probably lasted for 3 minutes in total and due to me being late from running I only had to do like 4 of them. 

't was enough, I assure you. After this we went to the room with the equipment and the bags, the other boxers did some bag hitting, I did technique training again. Today was punching with my backhand (which is the right one) and doing some combinations with the lead hand. Nothing more. We did that for about half an hour, again in sets going by the new rules for the actual amateur boxing roundings. 3 times 3 minutes, then either half a minute or a full minute break in between, depending on our performance and if the coach was satisfied or not.

After this we did some last workout, pushups, situps and the final stretching. That's been it, I came home completely beat again but very happy. Such a refreshing sport. 

EDIT:

Oh, something funny I forgot. In the locker room before the training I was asked by one of the boxers why I'm here today and if I didn't have a girlfriend. I went all "?" and he said, "It's Valentines Day, right?"
I chuckled and replied I would be here even if I had a GF and that I don't give a darn about Valentines Day. He said he doesn't like it either and that it is all commerce and money making and shit and I nodded. Then he continued and said "however, the girls will always get angry if you don't buy them a present or think of them."

I laughed and said "Yeah, but girls ALWAYS can find a reason to be angry." He agreed with a laugh: "I see the two of us think alike." Was pretty funny. XD


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like a certain someone we all know 

But...umm...why backhand? Isn't it forbidden to use backhand in boxing?


----------



## Yak (Feb 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Sounds like a certain someone we all know
> 
> But...umm...why backhand? Isn't it forbidden to use backhand in boxing?



No... I mean.... gah, I forgot the term. You know, when you are a normal righthanded person, your lead hand is usually the left one, the one you put more in front and hold higher than the right hand. This is why I called the right hand "backhand". I don't remember what the correct term for it is. 

Anyway, I didn't punch with the back of my hand. I merely trained punching with the right and doing left-right combinations. One-Two's, so to speak. :3


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2008)

You could just have said the "right". I suppose, the term you were looking for was "right straights".

According to my extremely limited and academical knowledge of boxing, that's what it's called for your dominant arm punching while the left hand and foot are in the lead, so that one can put as much weight as possible into the punch.


----------



## Yak (Feb 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> You could just have said the "right". I suppose, the term you were looking for was "right straights".
> 
> According to my extremely limited and academical knowledge of boxing, that's what it's called for your dominant arm punching while the left hand and foot are in the lead, so that one can put as much weight as possible into the punch.



 Thanks for reminding me. Me = noob.


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> Thanks for reminding me. Me = noob.


Nah, that's not it. I used to reread the Ippo volumes all the way from 1-70+ plus the chapters that weren't summarized in tankobons. And certain arcs I also used to read over and over.

That's why I remember the names of basic movements


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 14, 2008)

Sounds awesome, Yak. 

For how long does your training usually last?

I'm thinking about starting during summer.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 14, 2008)

Parallax said:


> After the intensity and heart of Takamura V Hawk, the author gives us a sad and inspiring backstory to the trainers, man this just became my 2nd favorite shonen ever.



The first being?

Great to hear that your training is going well, Yak.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2008)

Yak what is your weight class?

Maybe after I get back into shape we can have a match


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 14, 2008)

Hi everyone! I'm new to the forum but an ippo fan since a long time back, the anime and manga are both great sources of inspiration for me! Compliments to Yak on your artwork with sawamura amongst others, and it really seems your boxing training is just like in hajime no ippo = D! I've been into training, massage and similar for over 10 years, martial arts 5 years or so and boxing 2 years roughly. If you have any questions I'd be more than happy to answer! other than that, thanks for the weekly scans and translations of the ippo-chapters. Don't know what I'd do without them! = )


----------



## Yak (Feb 15, 2008)

Training sessions usually last two hours and officially two times a week (tuesday/thursday). The gym is open all of the week though, just no coaches there on the other days so it's kinda pointless for me to go yet.

My weight class... hm. The one guy choaching me recently asked me about my weight and as it would be now I'd already be in heavy weight. But I'm way too small for heavy weight. I'd have to lose about 10 Kilos of weight to go down to middle-weight class in order to fight properly in amateur matches. Well, IF that ever was my goal.


----------



## tantan (Feb 15, 2008)

a question.. what chapters does the the anime actually covers?


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

How are you too small for Heavyweight? Are there actually height requirements for weight classes?


----------



## Yak (Feb 15, 2008)

Segan said:


> How are you too small for Heavyweight? Are there actually height requirements for weight classes?



No, its probably more that I am too small for the weight I have. In order to compete with other guys in that weight class, who usually are much taller. I don't know if there are height requirements, I doubt it though. It's just a matter of effective fighting, I guess. I don't really know.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

How big are you? 175?


----------



## Yak (Feb 15, 2008)

178 cm    .


----------



## Puar (Feb 15, 2008)

tantan said:


> a question.. what chapters does the the anime actually covers?



From the ...

HELP, I JUST FINISHED THE IPPO ANIME AND DON'T KNOW WHERE TO PICK UP FROM IN THE MANGA!!

After the Anime TV Series finished airing, a TV Movie (Champion Road) centering around Ippo in a fight against Kazuki Sanada was produced followed by an OVA (Extra Round) which is currently available in Japan only featuring Kimura fighting against Mashiba. In the Manga, Ippo's fight with Sanada takes place after Mashiba vs. Kimura. However, the Anime's TV Movie and OVA has Mashiba vs. Kimura taking place afterwards instead, most likely to have the first full-length feature showcase an Ippo fight. In case that was a little confusing for any of you out there, here's a little visual aid to help sense it all out:

Manga = Sendo vs. Ippo ~> Mashiba vs. Kimura ~> Ippo vs. Sanada

Anime = Sendo vs. Ippo ~> Ippo vs. Sanada ~> Mashiba vs. Kimura

If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime AND BOTH the TV Movie (Champion Road) and OVA:
You will want to continue with Volume 35 - Round 315. Here, the story shifts to Miyata's OBPF Title match and he comments on the Ippo vs. Sanada fight because it has just finished in the Manga.

If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime:
You will want to continue with Volume 31 - Round 269, the day right after Lallapalooza ends.

If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime AND ONLY the TV Movie (Champion Road):
If you choose not to or are unable to watch the OVA, you will want to continue with the Mashiba vs. Kimura fight which spans from Volume 31 - Round 270 through Volume 33 - Round 289 and then, after reading that, you will want to skip to Volume 35 - Round 315. Here, the story shifts to Miyata's OBPF Title match and he comments on the Ippo vs. Sanada fight because it has just finished in the Manga.

If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime AND ONLY the OVA (Mashiba vs. Kimura):
If you choose not to or are unable to watch the TV Movie, you will want to continue with the Ippo vs. Sanada fight which takes place from Volume 33 - Round 290 through Volume 35 - Round 314.


----------



## Segan (Feb 15, 2008)

Then you are just 4 cm shorter than Tyson, who was also pretty small for heavyweight.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 15, 2008)

Damn metric

Why cant everybody convert yo the Us scale of measurment 

6ft 1
235 lbs


----------



## Yak (Feb 15, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Damn metric
> 
> Why cant everybody convert yo the Us scale of measurment
> 
> ...



We'll do it when you start using the Euro.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 15, 2008)

I would qualify as a Middleweight. 

72kg (158.7 pounds) and 181cm (5.93ft).



> Why cant everybody convert yo the Us scale of measurment



Why it can't be the other way around?


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 15, 2008)

Yak said:


> No, its probably more that I am too small for the weight I have. In order to compete with other guys in that weight class, who usually are much taller. I don't know if there are height requirements, I doubt it though. It's just a matter of effective fighting, I guess. I don't really know.



Actually the opinion regarding these things differ.there have been heavyweights such as tyson who are short but still manage. The general opinion however is that you should weigh as little as possible regarding your height without getting sickly thin of course = ). My trainer recommends me to compete in the 64-69kg class if not even lower and I'm 182cm. Only competed in the 69-74 class until now though and remain undefeated


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 15, 2008)

Featherweight here, damn all you big people.


----------



## Puar (Feb 16, 2008)

189 cm and 140 lbs. here. (;


----------



## Segan (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm totally out of shape with 175 cm and approximately 75 kg. My original weight would be somewhere between 65 and 70 kg.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Damn metric
> 
> Why cant everybody convert yo the Us scale of measurment
> 
> ...


It's call 'Imperial' and it's British, not American. Metric is still superior.


Dream Brother said:


> Featherweight here, damn all you big people.


Feather? Thought you were bigger than that. 


And I'm surprised to see you here, Puar. I usually only see you when I'm stalking Westbound for the next chapter.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 16, 2008)

Yak said:


> We'll do it when you start using the Euro.


Touche 



Lazlow said:


> Why it can't be the other way around?


Because we have more nukes then anybody else  





(except russia)


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> And I'm surprised to see you here, Puar. I usually only see you when I'm stalking Westbound for the next chapter.


Puar has always been here...


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, but at 182 posts since '04, he hasn't exactly been active, now has he?


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2008)

Well, he only makes 1 or 2 posts per week. Mostly to feed us with the newest chapters.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2008)

Mhmm. Can't say I check this thread regularly. Usually quicker to check the online reader or Westbound.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 18, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Feather? Thought you were bigger than that.



That's what she sai-

Wait, why do self-demeaning bad jokes come naturally to me? This must be fixed.

On the topic of HnI: Neeeeed Randy vs Miyata fix. I can?t remember the last time a fight was built up to this much of an epic level for Miyata. Talk about hype.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2008)

Maybe because it's an easy target?


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 18, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> That's what she sai-
> 
> Wait, why do self-demeaning bad jokes come naturally to me? This must be fixed.
> 
> On the topic of HnI: Neeeeed Randy vs Miyata fix. I can?t remember the last time a fight was built up to this much of an epic level for Miyata. Talk about hype.



exactly, the fight needs to start already, we've had enough hype for both of 'em.


----------



## Segan (Feb 18, 2008)

I hope Miyata has a gameplan, that has a chance of working out. Because training one's self to right and left handed boxing through two different sparring partners at the same time isn't going to cut it.

Switching to southpaw in certain scenarios wouldn't be a bad idea. If Miyata switches as well, it's going to become more balanced, as Randy would have to deal with the same problems. Well, at least in theory.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 18, 2008)

thanks puar.

Looks like Itagaki is finally realizing the difference between his dream and that of a champion! That's what happens when you're to gifted and start to settle. On this point, I expect a brutual loss for Itagaki in the future. Frankly, I cannot see Itagaki walking the same path as Miyata. Rather, I envison Itagaki struggling to hold onto his dream, and having to overcome the worst possible disadvantage for his type. That is to say, he will suffer from a shatter jaw, and or something like Hayami. IMO, it would be the most appropriate injury for him and make what are horribly one-sided and likely to be boring matches for him really interesting. The psychlogical drama would be marvelous!

As for Miyata, I think his match could go either way. Skill, power, and all that stuff aside, I simply can't guess whose going to win. Honestly, I simply cannot see Randy boy losing this fight. His backstory is too long and his build-up is too much. He simply can't fade into the distance at this point. It wouldn't to him justice. On the other hand, what point would there be in Miyata losing now ? If he loses it is over for him. Hmph, while I wouldn't necessarily mind that this manga is way more 'light-hearted' then Ashita Noe Joe.

Ps: Did anyone else start boxing after having originally watched a couple eps ?


----------



## Segan (Feb 19, 2008)

@Redux: Oh, another one who dislikes Itagaki for what he is and does? Tsk, tsk...

That being said, I highly doubt Itagaki is going to lose. Most likely he will win the A-tournament - with a lot of problems of course, considering the kind of boxers that are participating - and fights whoever is number 2 for the JBC title. This, of course, is only if we assume that Ippo relinquishes the belt by that time. Which is very likely at this point.


----------



## Yak (Feb 21, 2008)

*Boxing Yaks - Session 4*

Okay, time for boxing review.


Usual schedule, just slightly variated. Roadwork, but this time with small dumbbells (probably only around 500g each but over 5 Kilometers they become heavy as fuck). Once again I'm glad that I just made it, I think I'll be the last one to return forever. T_T

Right after that, with the dumbbells, 10 short sprints up a ramp. Then, going inside, doing some walking to calm down and stretching, then coordination+speed training for the punches and steps.

After that, into the boxing room. Tonight was the first time they gave me bandages and gloves and allowed me to actually box agains the boxing bag. Incredibly cool. We worked in sets, 30 seconds fast light punches, 30 seconds slower pace but only hard punches. Rinse and repeate to, like, forever. Don't know for how long we did it. 

Gotta say, the coach today said my punch was pretty good and fast, technique and distance were alright to. So yeah, I kinda got complimented for it over some of the senior boxers actually. XD
And yes, he was pushing us to the limits again, which was tough but great as well. I almost laughed when he stood next to me and said stuff like "Yeah, good, give it to him! Punch! Punch, punch, punch, you bitch! Harder, faster! Just like in Karate! Yeah, yeah, kill him! "

Right after I died several times on the boxing bag from exhaustion and got revived in the short breaks for repeated times, we did two minutes situps only and then a final stretching. That's been it for this week. I think I'll improve slowly, but I'm still annoyed that I don't have the necessary stamina yet to keep up with running.


----------



## Segan (Feb 21, 2008)

Well, stamina is something that can only be attained through regular and extended exercise over time.

When are you getting to spar?


----------



## Yak (Feb 21, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, stamina is something that can only be attained through regular and extended exercise over time.
> 
> When are you getting to spar?



I have no idea. XD I'm glad I get to work on the sand bag for now.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 21, 2008)

Good to hear that your training is on track.

Stamina has always been my biggest flaw -- I've just always been too lazy to jog every day or regularly get some skipping done, and so I've always suffered for it in sparring or tournament matches. Silly of me, as stamina is absolutely essential for _any_ fighter -- you can have all the skills of Pernell Whitaker, the speed of Muhammad Ali, the power of Tyson, the head movement of Frazier, the 'boxing brain' of Sugar Ray Leonard, and yet if you have abysmal stamina then you won't even be able to last a single round against any decent opponent.

And to think that the old fights used to be _fifteen_ rounds...amazing. Wonder how previous Ippo fights would have been affected if they had gone fifteen instead of twelve rounds.


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, Sendo probably would have been knocked out by Vorg if the fight had lasted 15 rounds instead of 10 rounds.

Other than that, I can't think of a fight that might have turned out differently with the 15 rounds rule.


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 22, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Stamina has always been my biggest flaw -- I've just always been too lazy to jog every day or regularly get some skipping done, and so I've always suffered for it in sparring or tournament matches. Silly of me, as stamina is absolutely essential for _any_ fighter.



I've got a really good tip for you if you feel like that about running and skipping rope. It's called fartlek. Used to be really bored with running but when I found this method it quickly got more fun and in addition, it's not as time consuming and even more effective than regular running (it's actually very suitable for boxing as well).

What you do is this: You get your ass off the chair that you're sitting in reading this , then you head out running. BUT when you run you switch paces (the name fartlek is from swedish and means speedplay). Basically you play with the speed. 50% of the run you should have a basic jogging pace. But every now and then (for example every uphill) you go into an all out sprint. Every now and then you also do a very slow jog NOT WALKING (for example every downhill). In all you should do all out dashes 25% of the run and slow jogs 25%, and as mentioned above a fairly good jogging pace 50% of the run.

Now comes the good part!!! Why fartlek is so damn good for ya !!! It works like this. When you do intervals with active rest (you don't stop working only work at a slower pace) and you combine it with full out sessions (the dashes in fartlek) you trick the body. Your body will think that you're going all out all the time and thus develop muscle, stamina, strength and burn fat as it would if you actually went all out the entire run. Another good thing is that 15 min. runs are enough although 20-25 min. are preferrable!

Had a great training (boxing of course) yesterday. Have really worked up a style of my own and got to try it out against the best boxer in the club. And I actualy think that I might have "won" the sparring session if it would have been an actual fight (I only do amateur boxing yet) since I got more clean hits of off him! Gonna keep working hard over here so you guys do the same and again, feel free to ask about training, boxing or whatever and if I can I'll help you out and give you tips as much as you please  !

-and please give me another chapter soon or I'm gonna get reaaaal desperate


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 22, 2008)

Yak said:


> Okay, time for boxing review.
> 
> 
> Usual schedule, just slightly variated. Roadwork, but this time with small dumbbells (probably only around 500g each but over 5 Kilometers they become heavy as fuck). Once again I'm glad that I just made it, I think I'll be the last one to return forever. T_T
> ...



You have no idea how jealous I am of that you get to do roadwork with your gym.... I have to do it all on my own and I have no training partner who'll keep up with me except one guy who's injured and can't run 

Sry for the double post


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2008)

Murrelino said:


> You have no idea how jealous I am of that you get to do roadwork with your gym.... I have to do it all on my own and I have no training partner who'll keep up with me except one guy who's injured and can't run
> 
> Sry for the double post



 

I'm running with my gym, yes, but I'm still doing the roadwork alone basically. I'm so slow that I always end up last and on my own, so it doesn't really matter with how many people I start off around me.


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 22, 2008)

Yak said:


> I'm running with my gym, yes, but I'm still doing the roadwork alone basically. I'm so slow that I always end up last and on my own, so it doesn't really matter with how many people I start off around me.



Yeah but I still envy you. Running with other people makes you try even harder and push yourself further than you would on your own. I've developed discipline for ten years or so but I can still notice the difference.

If you keep working you will defenitely catch up Yak , try the fartlek I described in my post above once or twice a week and you'll get that extra stamina you need in no time. But be prepared, switching paces like that is much more demanding than keeping the same pace even though your average speed is the same. No pain, no gain, work hard and maybe we'll meet in the ring on an international level someday, that would be awesome


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2008)

Murrelino said:


> Yeah but I still envy you. Running with other people makes you try even harder and push yourself further than you would on your own. I've developed discipline for ten years or so but I can still notice the difference.
> 
> If you keep working you will defenitely catch up Yak , try the fartlek I described in my post above once or twice a week and you'll get that extra stamina you need in no time. But be prepared, switching paces like that is much more demanding than keeping the same pace even though your average speed is the same. No pain, no gain, work hard and maybe we'll meet in the ring on an international level someday, that would be awesome



Thanks for the advice and the encouragment but I am not planning on becoming a professional boxer. Soon I'll have a job that comes with odd working times anyway so I don't know how things will work out by then anyway.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> And to think that the old fights used to be _fifteen_ rounds...amazing. Wonder how previous Ippo fights would have been affected if they had gone fifteen instead of twelve rounds.



Actually, fights used to last into the 70 rounds, back when they were bare-knuckle boxing.


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2008)

Pretty sure, Dream Brother referred to post WW2 boxing.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 22, 2008)

Cheers for the advice, Murr. I may try that later today, actually.



> Pretty sure, Dream Brother referred to post WW2 boxing.



Aye.

I don't really know too much about the bare knuckle period, but 70 rounds sounds utterly brutal.


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, as far as I know, the earlier stages of boxing actually were barehanded knuckle fights, and that was in the 19th century, somewhere in the later half. I should look it up, but I'm too lazy.

Wikipedia should have some useful informations about that.


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2008)

I guess only the old Greek were even more brutal with their Pankration (looking solely on it's boxing-part). I've read in some books that sometimes they were not only bare-knuckle fighting but also with bandages that have iron plates underneath. Often until incapacitation or even death.


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 22, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Cheers for the advice, Murr. I may try that later today, actually.



Please tell me how it went!

Oh and Yak I wasn't totally serious with what I said but I did get the impression that you were fairly serious with boxing and it's fully possible to do it while working or such. I'm currently studying law full-time but I still manage to work out everyday and train boxing 3 times (5 hours) a week. And it would be awesome to meet on the international level amateur or pro even though it's highly unlikely 

Bring me the next chapter!!! I'm gettin withdrawal symptoms


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, the thing with my job is, I'm going to be a mortitian. I do have fixed working hours but I also have to work whenever a death case occurs, too. Which is totally random since the grim reaper hardly has a fixed working day and he doesn't take breaks either. 

I'm wonder how that will influence my training when I get a call in the middle of it and have to head off to work.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 22, 2008)

I see no problem there Yak, use the the dead body as a sand bag. this way you can do your job and train by the way.


*Spoiler*: __ 



j/k


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 23, 2008)

I think Puar said that the raw should be up in a few hours.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 23, 2008)

thank you Puar.


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

What a hilarious chapter. And it looks like we will have at least 2 volumes full of Miyata vs. Randy, before Takamura finishes his defense in like...2 chapters.

And, is it just me, or did Morikawa drew Randy somewhat similar to Martinez in that chapter?


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 23, 2008)

crap i knew it..... Takamura is definitely going to end up with a detached retina. This is like the ump-teenth time its been foreshadowed.


----------



## Segan (Feb 23, 2008)

What does the retina have to do with it, when he gets hit from *behind*?


----------



## donkee (Feb 23, 2008)

Im thinking Takamura wants to hurry up with all the titles before the coach gets too old.

I can already see it ;(


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 23, 2008)

Segan said:


> What does the retina have to do with it, when he gets hit from *behind*?



Are you serious?

..sigh* the foreshadowing had nothing to do with the spar.

It had to do with mentioning that Takamura seems to be rushing things. This has been brought up several times already and if you actually pay attention to the manga when reading new chapters you will see that Ippo's left eye is completely shaded out when he says "Rush?!".


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

^Yeah. Let's hope it's not the case, but I imagine it will be. :S

Anyways, awesome chapter. I am super stoked.


*Spoiler*: __ 



RBJ/Miyata AND Taka/Sum1lol?! Too much. That's going to be a fuckawesome stretch of chapters.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 23, 2008)

man ippo's face on page 16 is priceless. as if he saw a dead Miyata.

btw, tonight fights Wladimir Klitschko against Sultan Ibragimov


----------



## Angelus (Feb 23, 2008)

so takamura is going to fight Ronald Duck, huh?




xD


----------



## jkingler (Feb 23, 2008)

The name is...*sigh*

I still have high hopes. XD


----------



## Angelus (Feb 23, 2008)

I don't think he will do any better against Takamura than Ricky Mouse did ^^

I also wonder how this Ronald Duck will look like xD


----------



## theshad (Feb 23, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> crap i knew it..... Takamura is definitely going to end up with a detached retina. This is like the ump-teenth time its been foreshadowed.



Yep, I really hope he achieves his goal before it happens at least.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2008)

And Ibragimov lost in a decision.

Well, with a name like Ronald Duck, the fight is bound to be a comic relief.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2008)

Already seen that, you guys?

here
here

Pretty sure you know where this one came from.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2008)

Link removed
Link removed

That, too. XD

Though it's not as explicitly borrowed.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2008)

theshad said:


> Yep, I really hope he achieves his goal before it happens at least.



It's not like it can't be treated.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Feb 24, 2008)

Ronald *Duck*?
Richard *Fox*?
Rally *Bernard*?
Ricky *Mouse*?
David *Eagle*?
Bryan *Hawk*?

God, I hope I'm not the only one who has noticed this trend with takamura's opponents. Along with defeating the bear, they might as well change his ring name to "The Hunter".


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2008)

The RSPCA are going to get involved, soon enough.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 25, 2008)

Is it wrong that I really wanted David Eagle to win over Takamura in their match?


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2008)

Not necessarily. But I think, he shouldn't lose until he's in his original weight class. Otherwise there would be the excuse of him not being at his best due to the weight he had to cut.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 25, 2008)

Eagle was one of those highly likable but not very interesting characters. Just a very classy and nice guy, but didn’t have the sheer charisma of someone like Takamura or Hawk. The fight that the latter two men were in was the one that really entertained me, although the drama over Takamura’s eye in the Eagle buildup and actual fight was a good way of making things that much more interesting.


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2008)

Eagle is the Gary Stue of Hajime no Ippo. ^^;


----------



## Sirius (Feb 26, 2008)

What was takamarua's original weight class again??


----------



## manifest one piece (Feb 26, 2008)

does anybody know of any plans to bring the manga over to the US or continuation of the anime


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

Sirius said:


> What was takamarua's original weight class again??


Heavyweight. His original weight is bit over 90 kg, if I recall correctly.


----------



## SaiST (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, would be better to say that his ideal weight class is Heavweight. He's never fought in the ring as a Heavyweight, with the possible exception of spars at the gym.

He entered as a Middleweight, temporarily went down to a Junior Middleweight for his fight with Hawk, then moved back up to Middleweight for Eagle.

... Right? D:

Anyways, I haven't been posting in this thread much at all lately. Hay gaiz. :B


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

People, I'm pursuing a plan.





It might be a bit ridiculous to talk about that at my current stage in boxing training but I believe I have a good base for what I want to try. Being used in training my four limbs almost equally from Karate, and since I'm still studying the basics anyway, I decided I might as well go for switch-hitting.

I'm doing this in secret for now, haven't done it in the gym yet as I don't know how the reactions of the trainers would be, but I'm practicing steadily at home to get used to it better. Being able to use both hands equally good in each striking position could turn out to be a plus.


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2008)

Well, unless you are really ambidexterous, you're better off with having orthodox (or southpaw) style as your primary stance. Switching could be an optional tactic to be used if you're in a pinch.

At least that's what I think. Which hand do you use most often?


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, unless you are really ambidexterous, you're better off with having orthodox (or southpaw) style as your primary stance. Switching could be an optional tactic to be used if you're in a pinch.
> 
> At least that's what I think. Which hand do you use most often?



I'm not ambidexterous, I'm actually righthanded. Thus, I usually do fight with the left in front. And yeah, it's not to be my primary style as a switch hitter, I would have to have some serious talent and natural gift for that, but I wanna be trained well-rounded enough to switch if I'm in a pinch and thus possibly cause some distraction or confusion for a few seconds to get an opening. Working on the footwork will be essential, too. 

For now it's just a plan anyway, I'll see how far I can go with it.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Feb 27, 2008)

Killua said:


> He entered as a Middleweight, temporarily went down to a Junior Middleweight for his fight with Hawk, then moved back up to Middleweight for Eagle.
> 
> ... Right? D:



Well, to be more precise he had to drop to Junior Middleweight to even get a shot at the World, due to the fact that as a Japanese boxer, he wasn't really taken seriously. And the fight with Hawk came as a result of that.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Feb 27, 2008)

ive been to a couple of boxing training sessions and my body hurts every time. i actually got pushed back by a guy thtas 3 years younger than me (well after that i found out that he was the national champion for his class, still that made me feel weak as hell  and im not very strong but i aint exactly weak either, brawling is more of my game )


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 27, 2008)

Strict outboxer here, orthodox stance most of the time. One thing I love to do is make people miss -- kind of a Saeki style mentality where I get kicks out of ducking/slipping/twisting away from punches, countering with a few of my own, and then sliding away again before another attack can come. Dancing around someone and peppering them with attacks is just downright fun, even if that strategy doesn’t always work (I’ve been beat on a few times and even decked when I was younger, good learning experiences).

Although when I fight martial arts style, with kicks becoming involved, I switch to southpaw, despite being a natural right-hander. I find it infinitely useful to 'check' people with a lead sidekick as they come in, which works beautifully when I have to fight people who are both larger and stronger than I am.

Switch-hitting can definitely be useful, but as others have pointed out, it can backfire horribly. Mostly depends on the guy you're fighting and the context of the situation.

Reminds me, I need to get back into training…all my boxing equipment is in the garage, though, and braving my infested garage is like braving Mount Doom.

P.S:

Look at this knockout, wow. I think this is what most of Ippo's KO's would look like in RL. The guy looks like he's been hit by a bazooka.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Feb 27, 2008)

Yak said:


> I'm not ambidexterous, I'm actually righthanded. Thus, I usually do fight with the left in front. And yeah, it's not to be my primary style as a switch hitter, I would have to have some serious talent and natural gift for that, but I wanna be trained well-rounded enough to switch if I'm in a pinch and thus possibly cause some distraction or confusion for a few seconds to get an opening. Working on the footwork will be essential, too.
> 
> For now it's just a plan anyway, I'll see how far I can go with it.



I would find myself more comfortable as a southpaw as opposed to orthodox,  despite being right handed normally, my left as far as I've seen, is stronger than my right. 
As for the switch hitting, having done karate and tae kwon do (currently) myself, I can see what basis you'd have.  I find myself constantly switching during spars. But its pretty much natural in martial arts, even as a dodge method when stepping back.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 27, 2008)

I can imagine switching during an in-fight would be effective, especially if you then move to the outside. It kind of camouflages it all, giving some good mind-game tactics. Of course, this is all just in the chaotically theoretical space that is my mind and might have no basis in real life.

Like, switching your stance after through a right-hook could very well cover up the fact that you switched even if the opponent blocks.


----------



## Segan (Feb 28, 2008)

@Dream Brother: It looks like that guy got countered with a right hook, which is pretty brutal. I've seen boxers go down from a counter like that pretty easily.


----------



## Yak (Feb 28, 2008)

*Boxing Yaks - Session 5*

Today was...


SERIOUS BIZNASS!



Haven't been in the gym on tuesday due to some knee problems and haven't been doing roadwork today either, only some cycling on the cardio bike. After this, ropejumping till... FOREVER, I don't really know, but my calves still fucking hurt like a bitch, it's all sore.

Hm, after we were done we gotta fetch 'dem bandages and gloves and - dun dun dunnn - first sparring. Easy, mind you. No one really went hard on me, some of my opponents were still rather new as well anyway.

But boy, did I get schooled today. Mind you, I have never really done full contact martial arts anyway, it's been ages since I reall fought, boxing style and with those huge gloves is way different anyway and without glasses and all... yeah, I know, sounds like excuses but it's true. I really need to get the feel for this first and really work hard on my technique. I know where my mistakes lie, lack of guarding, getting the feel for rythm and distance and most importantly, fight the motherfucking reflex to squint whenever I get hit in the face. God dammit. 

Anyway, I got beat on pretty hard today. Kinda like "Yak-rubs-his-face-on-enemy's gloves-till-it-bleeds-hard". We've been going only for three rounds, each at 3 minutes, but I was really totally out of steam at the end. Got a long way to go. 

But, hehe, at least I got a very few hits in on some of the better guys as well. And one of them complimented me on my high speed, which I'm glad about because it confirms I still got my greatest weapon down. It's rusty but there's much room for improvement and I'll sharpen it up with the other skills and technique. Gonna be the Speed Star again.


----------



## Segan (Feb 29, 2008)

Seems like you're pulling a Narushima Ryo.


----------



## Murrelino (Feb 29, 2008)

Yak said:


> Today was...
> 
> 
> SERIOUS BIZNASS!
> ...



Hehe the jump rope is a reeeaaaaallyyy great excercise but it hurts like hell . I've got a speed rope (it's basically a normal plastic rope but with a metal wire in the core do make it go faster). Jumped for about 10 min straight at perhaps 150 turns per minute mixing running in place, "boxing jump", jumping on one foot, criss crossing and double jumps (startin to get a hang of criss cross double jumps but they're a real pain and the thing with the speed rope is getting hit by it feels like a leather whip whooping your ass ).

I'f you're a speed boxer yak you should probably have a fairly loose and flexible guard and try to catch and/or slip your opponents straight punches while keeping at a distance. A great one for you would be to catch the opponents left jab with your right hand and counterpunch with your own jab. There are many more and you can learn alot of this with good visualization and shadow boxing. Check this site out for more info or just ask me    GARlock Simon


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 1, 2008)

I was once jumping rope on concrete while it was raining and freezing (smart, I know) and the rope literally broke into two pieces, one in each hand. Eesh.

/edit

Whitaker is badass. Someone made a gif out of his fight with DLH, it's great stuff.


----------



## Murrelino (Mar 3, 2008)

no chapter this week? need my fix O_O


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2008)

Ive reached the buildup to Sawamura Vs Mashiba.  I absolutely can't wait to see this fight in action.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 3, 2008)

Parallax said:


> Ive reached the buildup to Sawamura Vs Mashiba.  I absolutely can't wait to see this fight in action.



Sawamura vs Mashiba was definitely one of my favorite fights in the whole series to date. So much tension, action, and intensity, and a really surprising conclusion.


----------



## Segan (Mar 3, 2008)

KuwabaraTheMan said:


> and a really *surprising conclusion.*


And one of the gravest in the whole series ever since Date's fall.


----------



## Yak (Mar 4, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I was once jumping rope on concrete while it was raining and freezing (smart, I know) and the rope literally broke into two pieces, one in each hand. Eesh.
> 
> /edit
> 
> Whitaker is badass. Someone made a gif out of his fight with DLH, it's great stuff.



Hahaha, holy shit! That guy's just like Itagaki. XD


I wish I was this fast. D:


----------



## Murrelino (Mar 4, 2008)

Yak said:


> Hahaha, holy shit! That guy's just like Itagaki. XD
> 
> 
> I wish I was this fast. D:



You could be ya know = D. He's not seeing all the punches and dodging them though contrary to what many believe. What he's doing is recognizing his opponents rythm and moving his body (primarily his head) to the side, back, forward and so on to become a difficult target. Gotta keep in mind though that Whitaker is (where ir) one of the best at this

Me want ippo 804...


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 4, 2008)

Murrelino said:


> You could be ya know = D. He's not seeing all the punches and dodging them though contrary to what many believe. What he's doing is recognizing his opponents rythm and moving his body (primarily his head) to the side, back, forward and so on to become a difficult target. Gotta keep in mind though that Whitaker is (where ir) one of the best at this



Yeah, great intuition by him. 

This dodging by Ali is also pretty impressive.


----------



## Segan (Mar 4, 2008)

Yeah, but Ali's opponent also seemed to have a fairly simple rhythm.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 4, 2008)

The previously announced one-shot by Morikawa will actually be a Hajime no Ippo spinoff.

Pretty cool news. Can't wait to see who it is focused on.


----------



## Murrelino (Mar 5, 2008)

No intention of being impatient but I'm starting wo wonder how the release schedule for ippo 804+ is looking? I really hope this "only one chapter in every two weeks trend" isn't gonna stick around


----------



## Parallax (Mar 7, 2008)

Finally caught up and loving this series even more.


----------



## Puar (Mar 9, 2008)

And now, the wait for the next Ippo Chapter will be decidedly less long than the wait for the last Planetary issue, that's for sure!


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 9, 2008)

double chapter ftw 

did ya hear the news from westbound? Morikawa's one shot will be about Sendo.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 9, 2008)

That's awesome. More Sendou-smash!


Will probably not start boxing for sometime, now. Just got a new guitar. Need a new amp. Costs a lot. >.O


----------



## Parallax (Mar 10, 2008)

Puar said:


> And now, the wait for the next Ippo Chapter will be decidedly less long than the wait for the last Planetary issue, that's for sure!



Ouch man, that hurts


----------



## Dark Evangel (Mar 11, 2008)

Are they going to continue the anime?


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

Probably not. It's a shame, one of few manga series that I wish they'd continue transferring into anime and not ending up with a massive amount of suck.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 11, 2008)

Yeah, I was a big fan of the anime. Figures that utter crap like _Naruto Shippuden_ and _Bleach_ continue to get animated but great material like _Hajime no Ippo_ gets thrown out in the trash and doesn't even get to hit its 'prime' in animated form. Just imagining the Mashiba/Sawamura, Ippo/Sawamura, Date/Martinez and Takamura/Hawk fights in anime (with the music and great voice acting and all) is just...damn. Ah well.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 11, 2008)

To be honest, I really want another series from Watanabe Shinichiro, especially one that's music-based. I can foresee a medieval series with metal as it's base. Awesome shit.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 13, 2008)

dynamite glove said:
			
		

> Fujitak posted this advertisement for Shonen Rival. The one-shot seems to be about Sendo and will be roughly 48 pages long and be called Naniwa no Tora.



Fucking awesome


----------



## delirium (Mar 13, 2008)

Why does it feel like forever since I read a new Ippo chapter?


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 13, 2008)

Yeah, but we'll get a double release this week, so it's all good.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 13, 2008)

because its been like a month D:


----------



## Parallax (Mar 13, 2008)

2 new chapters this week?!  I can't wait.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 13, 2008)

at this rate maybe we'll end up waiting on 3 chapters at the same time ><


----------



## Yak (Mar 13, 2008)

*Boxing Yaks - Session 6*

D: that would both rock and suck at the same time.
------

Anyway, boxing review. Not much today, I'm beat, pretty much gone to my limits.

Was mainly cardio/technique/stamina, speed and power training. Obligatory roadwork at the beginning, I'm slowly beginning to notice the effects of my private stamina training, pretty much kept up with the solid middlefield today, I wasn't dead last :3

After that, lots of shadowing, technique training, jumping jacks with dumbbells and so on.


----------



## Segan (Mar 13, 2008)

Maybe you should start with weighed roadwork à la Sendou.


----------



## Yak (Mar 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Maybe you should start with weighed roadwork à la Sendou.



No. I'm having knee problems from time to time with normal running anyway, I'm surely not putting more strain on my joints by adding weight. Besides, weights on the feet isn't exactly the smartest training option because, as I said, it adds strain to the joints. We already do roadwork with weights, we use small dumbbells (did so today, too)


----------



## Segan (Mar 13, 2008)

Were you used to stand on knees on the ground a lot? Knee problems don't just come out of nowhere, it must have a background.


----------



## Yak (Mar 13, 2008)

Segan said:


> Were you used to stand on knees on the ground a lot? Knee problems don't just come out of nowhere, it must have a background.



Well... it's a genetic thing. I am actually a freak. I have 4 kneecaps.

Yes, you heard that right. I'm not kidding. I have some small... kneecap-like... bone extensions on the sides of the normal knee caps. They aren't exactly a hindrance unless I do really strongly stress my knees and leg muscles (which happened when I was partially working at a moving company). Surgery would be possible but puts unneccessary risk to injure my healthy knee caps. 

Anyway, that's not really the problems for the knee problems, it may or may not just add to it. The real reason is a muscular thing. The front muscles on the thighs which straighten the legs (don't ask me what they are called now) are kind of overtrained, while the back side which bends the leg, is undertrained. 

Thus, the musles on the front are shortened (lack of stretching over several years, sigh) which causes my kneecaps to be kind of pulled up a notch, causing them to kind of rub on this slimy cushion inside of the knee which prevents the bones from grinding on each other (blargh, shitty explanation). The cushion thingy in turn is kinda injured and wound which causes a stinging pain whenever you move your leg.

Long story short, to compensate for this, I can pretty much only rest my legs in regular periods so that the injury on the cushion can heal and build up the back side of my leg with weights, which I am doing on a regular basis. It has already become better but it's still a long process you can't handle in only a couple of months. It could actually take years.

Even then there's no guarantee if my legs will be fully alright forever then. I know that my father used to have these kind of problems as well during all of his lifetime, so it might also be some inherited, irrepairable weakness of the whole bone structure. Who knows.


----------



## Yak (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome, Puar! Thanks so much!


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 13, 2008)

Hell yeah. 

Cheers.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn this is awesome, can't wait to get more.


----------



## Traveller~ (Mar 14, 2008)

wahay Ippo!

though unfortunately not a lot of progression D:


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 14, 2008)

Great, thanks a lot Puar!


----------



## Yak (Mar 14, 2008)

Is it just me or did the picture of that "Ashura"-god look a lot like Sawamura?


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 14, 2008)

omg thank you Puar!



> Is it just me or did the picture of that "Ashura"-god look a lot like Sawamura?



this can't be coincidence


----------



## Parallax (Mar 14, 2008)

thats a really nice coloring, I especially like the coloring you did on the background


----------



## Segan (Mar 14, 2008)

Background looks cool, but I can't say that I like the way the face was coloured.


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 20, 2008)

806 spoilers from triring at westbound forums


*Spoiler*: __ 



806 title Can't be, You're kidding(まさか、まさか)

== Spoiler Start ==
As if snow is going to stick, Miyata is out running trying to squeeze a drop an ounce of sweat preparing for the fight.
While at Kawahara gym Miyata Sr. and staff are busy viewing RBJ's video desperately searching for a weak spot with no prevail. RBJ's stance is a complete open stance facing straight forward toward the opponent so he can respond from left and/or right without stepping his axis foot making it possible for a swift counteroffensive.
The other two utters words understanding why the two in one spar was necessary but Miyata Sr. tells the two that he is going to end the spar and head for the next step telling them that Miyata needs to train on a third blow to widen variation to his combination.
Outside the room Imai eavesdrops on the conversation.
One of the trainer responds telling both that he will get right on it asking for a sparring partner who specialize in upper cuts asking for names. Miyata Sr. blurps out, Makunouchi Ippo knowing they can't possibly ask for his help.
With only one month left Miyata Sr. left with a heavy burden shows determination that he will do it no matter what.
Imai leaves the corridor listening to the whole account.
Scene changes where Ippo and Itagaki are plowing the snow out of the boat while they exchange small talk. Itagaki tells Ippo that Imai got fired for the spar with Miyata and goes on telling the detail that they have moved on.
Ippo asks Itagaki if he knows what the next step where he finds out that they want a spar with Ippo, surprised Ippo screams with joy that he will do it but Itagaki holds him back telling him that Kamogawa will never allow it and if he finds out that Ippo had gone without permission then no telling what trouble he will get into.
Still not able to accept the obvious Ippo mutters to himself, while Itagaki barks at Ippo that they are looking for an Upper cut specialist.
Itagaki thinks to himself who else are good at upper cuts and comes with a name.
A familiar face(surprise ) tells everyone he will be heading out.


----------



## Segan (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, long story, short conclusion:

Ippo's gonna be sparring Miyata and Takamura is heading out?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The following people come to mind
-Mashiba 
-Sendo (well, isn't the smash part uppercut?)


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Poor Ippo. Because of Imai's misconceptions, Ippo's being given false hope.

Oh well, let's see how Sendou deals with Miyata. He sparred with Sawamura on a regular basis before his comeback after all...


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



awesome, I can't wait to see Sendou and Miyata spar. Maybe Sendou will also show us something new he learned.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Mar 21, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



YES! A Sendo vs. Miyata spar foreshadowed!


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2008)

We got quite a bit of high profile spars lately...not that it's a bad thing at all. I just can't help but notice it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 21, 2008)

Sendo!

Hell yes. Welcome back, Rocky.

Cheers, as usual, to the IO staff for the scans.


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 21, 2008)

JOLT SMASH!

I called it first.


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 21, 2008)

I gotta say the chapter cover looks awesome


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



theres something fishy about Sawamura being on the colorings. Morikawa gives us hints that Sawamura will return to the ring.


----------



## Yak (Mar 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> We got quite a bit of high profile spars lately...not that it's a bad thing at all. I just can't help but notice it.



It's to be expected. The Ippo-generation boxers are pretty much all at international level now. 

@chapter: So, Miyata vs Sendou, eh? Looks promising. I was certain it wouldn't be Mashiba since he already sparred Ippo and all and I couldn't think of anyone else but Sendou for a good uppercut-specialist since Ippo was out of the question. Looks like things are shaping up. The chapter provided a couple of nice Randy-shots too, good for colouring (if I find the time).


----------



## Blizzard chain (Mar 22, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> theres something fishy about Sawamura being on the colorings. Morikawa gives us hints that Sawamura will return to the ring.




*Spoiler*: __ 



In the special olympics?


----------



## Puar (Mar 23, 2008)

Things that are Awesome...  This:


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 23, 2008)

Puar said:


> Things that are Awesome...  This:  This



I'm sooo gonna play that...


----------



## Nuzzie (Mar 23, 2008)

Puar said:


> Things that are Awesome...  This: Link removed



I must play this.


----------



## jkingler (Mar 23, 2008)

That looks badass! 

/wants


----------



## Jesus Date (Mar 24, 2008)

I want this NAO


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 25, 2008)

I usually don't give a flying fucking about Mugen, but that one looks fucking orsum.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 28, 2008)

Damn, no chapter this week. T_____T


----------



## Puar (Mar 31, 2008)

Round 2: what I imagine pek sounds like


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 1, 2008)

That game looks awesome. 

On another note, I clicked on one of the vids that showed up under the 'related' section, and damn. Sweet _Rocky IV_ parody using HnI:


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 2, 2008)

Ch 807 raw thanks to the returning Jbondsr:

Link removed


----------



## Yak (Apr 2, 2008)

WAR SENDOU! WAR MIYATA!!


*Spoiler*: __ 



WAR SAWAMURAAAA!!!!


----------



## Segan (Apr 2, 2008)

HOOOOOLYYY SHIIIIT!

He hasn't forgotten him. :WOW


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 2, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



the motorcycle part was the best this chapter imo.


----------



## Segan (Apr 2, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the motorcycle part was the best this chapter imo.


Yeah, I actually laughed there for real.


----------



## Roy (Apr 2, 2008)

I used to read the HnI manga but I stopped ..I know I'm made of fail because of that but I feel like catching up so I was wondering I left off when Igataki was training to fight his rival and in the volume ippo goes to his house and everything and I was wondering what volume that is?


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 3, 2008)

the fight against his rival (Imai) is volume 39


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> the fight against his rival (Imai) is volume 39


You probably meant 69 or so...


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 3, 2008)

we were both wrong though your guess was better than mine, I looked it up again, the fight starts at volume 65


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 3, 2008)

That game looks better than any other Ippo game I've seen.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's the One-shot raw Hajime no Ippo - Gaiden - Naniwa no Tora. It's about 50 pages and is scanned courtesy of Jbondsr again.

*Fairy Tail 81 by Binktopia*

*Fairy Tail 81 by Binktopia*

EDIT:

I've put both parts together in one file. It's about 25mb. Enjoy:

Mediafire


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2008)

Holy cow, that's how he learned the Smash?


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> wohooo sendou has(had?) a chick aswell




*Spoiler*: __ 



Nah, that was just her teacher. Though, she does seems to have taken a special liking to Sendou


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol his teacher? man Sendou is the man. I like the Tiger pics. Compared to him Ippo looks like a puppy.


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, and the puppy defeated the tiger twice 

But I agree, Sendou is the man.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well yes, those two fights proved us never to judge a book by it's cover . Just awesome how Sendou smashed that guy. Can't wait to read the trans.


----------



## Yak (Apr 3, 2008)

Sendou knocking out like 35 guys? Lmao, yeah sure. XD What are those Japanese students, tin foil? XD


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2008)

Yak said:


> Sendou knocking out like 35 guys? Lmao, yeah sure. XD What are those Japanese students, tin foil? XD


Hey, that's Sendou you're talking about...


----------



## Yak (Apr 3, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hey, that's Sendou you're talking about...



Sure, just saying that the realism went a bit over board again. XD


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 3, 2008)

Take yer time, Puar. The awesomeness of Sendou can take it's sweet time, as long as we get it.

*ED!*t: Just tried reading on the online reader, but it seems all the files are corrupt. Is it me, or?


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 3, 2008)

SENDO SMASHES PLANETS. 1000% proven. One Sendo smash to superman primes chin = KO!!!


----------



## Phoenix Wright (Apr 3, 2008)

LOL at the Motorcycle scene. Sawamura + Sendou = Gold.

EDIT: Someone make a gif of Page 9, please!


----------



## jkingler (Apr 3, 2008)

Sawamura + Sendo >>>>>>>> Deidara + Tobi for supporting cast tandem lolz. XD

I hope they hang out more. Also, I hope that Frankenstein Sawamura gets a speed decrease and a power upgrade to correspond with his new look.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Sawamura + Sendo >>>>>>>> Deidara + Tobi for supporting cast tandem lolz. XD
> 
> I hope they hang out more. Also, I hope that Frankenstein Sawamura gets a speed decrease and a power upgrade to correspond with his new look.



Sendomaru is the new Aokimura. Mark my words.


----------



## Segan (Apr 4, 2008)

You mean Sendoumura...?


----------



## jkingler (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah, that's what he meant. Don't mind him. His Sendou-spazzing is overwhelming his L2 thinking. 

/he's a Dutchie


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 4, 2008)

Sendo solos the hulk.....


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 4, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Yeah, that's what he meant. Don't mind him. His Sendou-spazzing is overwhelming his L2 thinking.
> 
> /he's a Dutchie



HULKSENDOU SMASH!


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Apr 9, 2008)

hahaha cant wait to watch this Sendou goes on a rampage across japan xD


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 10, 2008)

I was rereading some of the fights, and I fogot how awesome the Hamiya one was. Its a shame he ended up as fodder


----------



## Parallax (Apr 10, 2008)

awesome thanks


----------



## Yak (Apr 10, 2008)

Thanks for the raw :3


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 11, 2008)

There is a preview scan on the online viewer. I'm sure Puar will come by to post their proper version, but I think they are just waiting for it to be quality checked. Anyway here's the link:




*Spoiler*: __ 



Anyway a fun chapter again and Sendo has his own song, lol! Takamura humiliates Sendo who has already humiliated Aokimura. I think we'll see him spar both Mashiba and Miyata in the same visit since Itagaki is fighting in the same card as Mashiba and I don't think there is much of a time gap between the two cards.

Miyata vs Sendo should be pretty good, with Sendo likely to show some improvements. I wonder how Miyata's weight management is going to affect his sparring performance. It's definately going to hinder him as it has done in the past even against Imai. Since we and Miyata have to learn about the importance of the uppercut in adding to Miyata's style I think Sendo will look quite good here, perhaps even winning the spar in order to make Miyata look even less of an underdog in this fight.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2008)

Now that was fucking awesome. XD


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 11, 2008)

awesome chapter, and hilarious like the last one. Let's see if Sendo can beat up this japanese cat


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 11, 2008)

> WITH HIS BAD ASS KNUCKLES AT HIS SIDES
> HE'LL BEAT YOU DOWN
> AND HE'LL SMACK YOU AROUND!
> BOTEKURI KAMASU
> AND HIS NAME IS THE NANIWA TIGER, TIGER, TIIIIGERRR!



              .


----------



## jkingler (Apr 11, 2008)

Sendo and Takamura...Every time I see them, I'm reminded of why I like them so much. XD


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a feeling that Miyata is getting a fist full of reality next week.

What Sendo said was just ominous.


----------



## jkingler (Apr 12, 2008)

Shin Linkey

Legendary post.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 12, 2008)

Kalam Mekhar said:


> Shin Linkey
> 
> Legendary post.


Seriously.

Holy shit, Puar. That's just about perfect.


----------



## Kenshi (Apr 12, 2008)

lol Here's something to enjoy while we wait for the next chapter!!!!


----------



## Sirius (Apr 12, 2008)

Just wondering if there was a translated copy of the special with sendo out yet. I only have the raw .


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 16, 2008)

Ch 809 Raw thanks to Jbondsr at DynamiteGlove:

Link removed
42.195

The spar begins!!


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2008)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Ch 809 Raw thanks to Jbondsr at DynamiteGlove:
> 
> Link removed
> 42.195
> ...


Thanks


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy freakin' shit. It's like Miyata is on a completely different level. Sendou got his goddamned Smash countered. With a goddamned RIGHT!

Though, I reckon, Sendou isn't going to leave it at this.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Apr 17, 2008)

yea whatever happened to the Sendo one shot?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers Puar.


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks Puar. And nice to see you again, Dream. Haven't seen you here for a while.

And for some reason, lots of people around me end up being mods 0_o *peeks at Dream's nick*


----------



## Puar (Apr 18, 2008)

Call this a sign of good faith?


----------



## Yak (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for the chap, Puar, and nice colouring there :3


On the actual chapter - I wondered what Miyata-senior was implying when he thought about Itagaki being there in Sendou's corner so conveniently. We all know Manabu is a bit of a sneaky, clever guy. And he is close with Mashiba. Could he possibly use this spar for some personal input in his own opening card for Mashiba's fight and spying for Ryo as well since Sendou plans on fighting with him next?


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

I doubt Itagaki has anything particular in his mind. I mean, originally Ippo wanted to come along, but Itagaki ended up tagging along instead without planning to do so.

Most likely Miyata Sr. is worried because he has absolutely no clue why Itagaki would be with Sendou.


----------



## Yak (Apr 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> I doubt Itagaki has anything particular in his mind. I mean, originally Ippo wanted to come along, but Itagaki ended up tagging along instead without planning to do so.
> 
> Most likely Miyata Sr. is worried because he has absolutely no clue why Itagaki would be with Sendou.



Hm, yeah, maybe I'm just thinking into deep again. 


But if it happens and Itagaki goes off telling Ryo then I am the winnar xD

Anyway, can't wait for the next chapter, I haven't been so excited about the recent events in quite some time. I just hope Sendou doesn't get utterly schooled here and soon goes into Rocky-mode and just start tanking those punches like in a real match.


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

Why wouldn't Itagaki go off telling Mashiba?


----------



## Yak (Apr 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Why wouldn't Itagaki go off telling Mashiba?



I never said he wouldn't. You kinda lost me there. 
Or do you mean he would tell him anyway about what he saw in the sparring between Sendou and Miyata?


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

You implied that Itagaki was being somewhat sneaky and so, and that he would tell Mashiba about the spar, as if it was something special. Kind of a warning, before Sendou would arrive.

Which brought me to the question, why Itagaki wouldn't tell Mashiba anyway? I doubt he will really bother, but it also is only natural, if he actually does. And it's not like either Sendou or Itagaki would see it as something sneaky.

Oh well, I wonder how Sendou will react to this counter. I mean, having your own uppercut countered can be pretty brutal.


----------



## Yak (Apr 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> You implied that Itagaki was being somewhat sneaky and so, and that he would tell Mashiba about the spar, as if it was something special. Kind of a warning, before Sendou would arrive.
> 
> Which brought me to the question, why Itagaki wouldn't tell Mashiba anyway? I doubt he will really bother, but it also is only natural, if he actually does. And it's not like either Sendou or Itagaki would see it as something sneaky.
> 
> Oh well, I wonder how Sendou will react to this counter. I mean, having your own uppercut countered can be pretty brutal.



Well, it was mainly because I wasn't under the impression that Manabu and Ryo were close friends or anything. So far it seemed like a benefitial relationship which was mainly established through them sparring together so I didn't really feel like Manabu would tell Mashiba anything because he isn't obliged to. Unless, of course, he's getting something out of it, which is what I meant by him being a bit sneaky.


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 18, 2008)

tenten-2-20 said:


> yea whatever happened to the Sendo one shot?



Miyata countered it.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 18, 2008)

Segan said:


> Thanks Puar. And nice to see you again, Dream. Haven't seen you here for a while.
> 
> And for some reason, lots of people around me end up being mods 0_o *peeks at Dream's nick*



Aye, feeling is mutual -- very cool to see that you and the usual crew are still here, kicking back and chatting. As for becoming a mod, well, that's what some nifty back-alley roughing up time with Admins can accompish, I suppose...

On the topic of the chapter:

Pretty much how I expected it to go at first -- Miyata looking sharp and utterly effective, Sendo starting to look frustrated and getting his notoriously weak defense exploited. I didn't expect his smash to get countered though, damn. That was pretty nasty. I'm sure he'll make a comeback in the next chapter or the one after that, though -- most likely that it'll follow a similar flow to the Itagaki/RBJ spar, although Miyata won't get utterly destroyed like Itagaki was, of course. I just really want to see Sendo land one solid, flush shot, just to see Miyata's reaction...that's the excitement of seeing Sendo or Ippo fight, that amazing power that can explode at any second and completely change the flow of a fight. 



> I doubt Itagaki has anything particular in his mind



Agreed.

I did find old Miyata's thoughts about Itagaki very strange, though. If he actually _is_ correct in assuming that there's something to be worried about, despite how unlikely it sounds, it could certainly set up some interesting things in future chapters.


----------



## Segan (Apr 18, 2008)

Well, Sendou's going to feel the counter, that's for sure. Due to the nature of the Smash, it has a lot of weight in the punch.

But with his crazy toughness that rivals Ippo's own toughness, he's gonna shrug it off. And get some other nasty hits pounded into him. ^___^

And who's that cool beauty in your sig, Dream?


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2008)

Ippo is gay.  I mean.....seriously.  I just KNOW there are doujins of those two out and while ippo wants him so bad, you know he's going to be the reciever.  SO gay I just kind of read when he thinks about Miyata and envy that kind of emotion for a person.  I assume his girlfriend does too, probably.  

*making out*
Whatshername; *stops* Oh my you're so excited.  What's on _your _ mind?
Ippo; *thought bubbles*  (She's a really nice girl and this is nice.....you know, I'd really like to be doing this with Miyata-san.  mmm....miyata-san)  *blinks*  Uhm...

Chapter was cool, btw.  It's funny to see just how much these guys are young men.  No real animosity, but when you're top dog and another canine comes barking around you gotta bite back.  The smiles after the hits made this chapter.

As for Sendou tanking, that really is what Miyata needs.  He needs a hit for people who will just rush you down.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 18, 2008)

Normally i might be kinda worried that Miyata will completley school Sendou, but after seeing this page



I think Miyata is going to be feeling some pain in the next couple chapters


----------



## tictactoc (Apr 18, 2008)

I swear Ippo can be so faggy . Poor guy almost sounded like pretimeskip Sakura .
Looks like the spar will be good.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 18, 2008)

Why must Ippo chapters always be so god damn short?!


----------



## Puar (Apr 19, 2008)

Damn it, this is what I was afraid would happen if I uploaded Low Quality, Unfinished Previews...  That some asshat would just save all the files, put them in a ZIP file, and now THAT is what's floating around the Internet instead of the Actual, Finished and Complete Version.  Grrr...  

EDIT: Yeah, I just did a quick Google Search and the WIP Version is what's EVERYWHERE.  It doesn't help that I'm in an extremely bad mood at that moment, but either way, I guess what that means is no more WIP Previews.  At least not until I'm able to make some type of Watermarking Batch Command, like I originally wanted to do to prevent this from happening.  I only wish I could get on to irchighway and connect to #lurk to see what they copy they have on there.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Apr 21, 2008)

holy shit

I think miyata just dropped sendo


----------



## Yak (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you, Jesus! 

 and of course thanks to jbondsr too!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Meh, this is BS. Sendo can dodge Miyata's punches, but Miyata can't dodge Sendo's? Fast punches and good dodging are supposed to be among Miyata's greatest strengths, for fuck's sake.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 23, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, this is BS. Sendo can dodge Miyata's punches, but Miyata can't dodge Sendo's? Fast punches and good dodging are supposed to be among Miyata's greatest strengths, for fuck's sake.



so because Miyata is a fast boxer he is supposed to be able to dodge *everything*? We have seen several times that speed alone won't do you any good against a fairly good boxer.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Apr 23, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> so because Miyata is a fast boxer he is supposed to be able to dodge *everything*? We have seen several times that speed alone won't do you any good against a fairly good boxer.





*Spoiler*: __ 



He should be able to dodge and land some punches, at least. I mean, the guy can dodge hits from two boxers at once, but once Sendo changes his style a bit he's forced to block everything? Puh-leez.


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



well he did that in round 1, in the 2nd round Sendou stepped his game up and it seems that Miyata's style ain't flawless against Sendou's change(?)


----------



## Segan (Apr 23, 2008)

You guys do realize that Miyata most likely couldn't dodge anymore after that body blow?


----------



## Jesus Date (Apr 23, 2008)

yes, I did


----------



## Yak (Apr 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> You guys do realize that Miyata most likely couldn't dodge anymore after that body blow?



I don't think that's solely it. He DID dodge a couple of Sendou's punches after all(man, is this the level of Sendou's jabs now? There's hardly a difference from another man's fully blown straights, Sendou is scary).

I believe this also has to do with the way Sendou strikes and how Miyata dodges. Sendou seems to take a rather static and centered stance and he avoids being hit with small sways of his head/neck only; Ichiro sways more with the whole torso. Also, since Takeshi trained for fighting Mexican boxers who are known to put all of their shoulder and back movement in their punches, I believe Sendou has aquired the same technique. He already explained that a couple of chapters earlier, it creates the illusion that the punch has not as much reach as it actually does. I believe Miyata might be a bit tricked and thus pushed here because he can't estimate Sendou's speed and reach properly.


On a side note, damn, Sendou's last blow in the chapter is a damn chopping right, eh? Takeshi prepared himself well to take on the Western Japan boxers, I wonder how Mashiba would fare against the Naniwa Tiger now.


----------



## Segan (Apr 24, 2008)

Sendou would get screwed by Mashiba for at least the whole first round, that's obvious. But afterwards, Sendou's instincts should kick off and he will drill some pain into Mashiba.

As for the mexican shoulderpush, I didn't think of that. But I don't see Sendou pushing his shoulders forth at all...or I must be blind.


----------



## Yak (Apr 24, 2008)

The motion is not really drawn out but meh, I was just making suggestions anyway. A translation would help clarifying.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 24, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, this is BS. Sendo can dodge Miyata's punches, but Miyata can't dodge Sendo's? Fast punches and good dodging are supposed to be among Miyata's greatest strengths, for fuck's sake.





PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> He should be able to dodge and land some punches, at least. I mean, the guy can dodge hits from two boxers at once, but once Sendo changes his style a bit he's forced to block everything? Puh-leez.



Miyata only got hit once to the body and that was when Sendo totally faked him out. Miyata thought Sendo was going to throw his left and actually would've dodged it pretty well, but that was into the area where Sendo's right was coming from. In the first round Sendo didn't really throw too much, but did more in the 2nd round. Even though most hit gloves, shoulders and air the force of the punches pushed him back to the corner. 

Also Sendo's been sparring with Saeki the speedstar if I'm right, so he probably knows a thing or two about dealing with fast opponents. Speed can easily be defeated with good timing and a good reading of the opponents tactics, even if I did think that his dodging seemed a little incredible. He just upped the ante in the 2nd round after gathering info on his opponent in the first. He may not have even thrown his normal full bodied punches in the early rounds where it is likely that he'll miss. It's a common thing in boxing. Also it looks like Sendo's learned how to control the ring and cut off an outboxers escape routes, like Ippo did to Karasawa. Miyata was shown to be prone to this when he got beaten by Takamura.

Also remember the lesson that Miyata needs to learn here is to stop being so much of a headhunter. It's easier to dodge your head, than tot dodge body blows because the area is much smaller. Miyata was dodging quite fine just before he got pinned in the corner.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Apr 24, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, this is BS. Sendo can dodge Miyata's punches, but Miyata can't dodge Sendo's? Fast punches and good dodging are supposed to be among Miyata's greatest strengths, for fuck's sake.




*Spoiler*: __ 



As miyata sr. said, miyata's a headhunter. As shown in several situations such as hammer nao vs. ippo, avoiding hits to the head is easier than moving your whole body away from a punch. The only real clean hit sendo got in was his body blow (compared to those aimed at the head), whose landing could also be due in part to miyata himself at sendo avoiding all his punches. The reverse is true for sendo dodging miyata's punches: the head is easier to slip/duck/avoid punches with than the whole body.


----------



## Puar (Apr 25, 2008)

Another Update of Sorts...

I stopped home early to pick up my Computer Case so I could work on some Ippo Chapters over the weekend and, after re-assembling it and adding in a Wireless Network Card and DVD-RW DL, what I believe happened is a loose screw caused a short inside My Case.  What I know for a fact is that a large spark burst and then the room was filled with smoke and a burnt electronics smell...  

I am fairly certain that my Motherboard is shot and, while testing parts of My Computer in a Backup, Test Computer, I have found that my Video Card and Wireless Network Card have gone bad as well.  I believe my RAM is also dead as, when I tested it in my Backup Computer, the Backup Computer's Motherboard ceased functioning as well.  The status of my CPU, 500 GB SATA Boot Drive, and 1.2 TB RAID5 Array are currently unknown and I've run out of Backup Computers to test them out on at the moment.

Presently, the worst case scenario, across both computers is likely...

2 Dead Motherboards
2 Dead CPUs
3 GB of RAM
2 Dead PCI Video Cards
1 Dead PCI Wireless Network Card
1 Dead 500GB SATA HD
2 Dead DVD-RW DL Drives
1 Dead DVD-RW Drive
1 Dead PCI RAID Card
 - 4 Dead 400GB IDE HDs from that RAID5 Array
4 Dead IDE HDs that I really don't give a shit about in light of everything else

Throw in a PCI Express Video Card that died on me about a month ago and that's probably at least two thousand dollars worth of Computer Parts down the drain.  To add insult to injury, the warranty on most of these items expired just last week.

Given that I'm presently in the process of moving to another city, finding a place to live, and finding a new job...  Yeeeeeeah, I have no idea what I'm going to do about this especially since Money is a BIG factor in my present condition.  Needless to say, I have no idea when I'm going to be able to work on Ippo again.

Before this happened, the current status of Ippo Projects were:

Sendo Gaiden
 - Translated 
 - Completely Typeset
 - Preliminary Editing Done
 - In the Process of being Mopped/Cleaned

Round 810
 - Translated 

Should the data on my HDs not be recoverable, the bulk of what would need to be re-done on Sendo Gaiden is that it would need to be re-typeset, some parts of the Script that Onimaru and I changed during the editing process will probably need to be re-done again or pulled from his AIM logs, and the color splash page will need to be done over as I believe Sorwah still has the Preliminary Edited RAWs and is still in the process of Cleaning them up.  Also, I had just spent the better part of last week re-calibrating My Computer for optimal results from LQ editing and that will need to be re-done all over again.

I feel like something more should be said, but after staying up all night trying to fix this somehow, but I don't feel like I have the energy to do that especially since I have a pile of jobs that I need to apply to with using good cover letters that I have yet to write and I have no idea how I'm going to muster up the gusto and enthusiasm to do that...


----------



## Segan (Apr 25, 2008)

@Puar: Holy shit...are you cursed or what? 

My deepest apologies.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Apr 25, 2008)

Damn.....that's tragic. I was wondering what was happening since the IO viewer hasn't been working for me pretty much all day, maybe it's related.


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2008)

So, Onimaru is essentially pissed off?

Anyway, thanks for the rough scan. I hope, all goes well for you.

I didn't know that Sendou was a motionless puncher. I must've missed that. Even Ippo said, he remembered that one.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 1, 2008)

holy shit I knew sendo was my fav for a reason

Link removed

Anybody else hear sendo's theme song one this page?


----------



## Parallax (May 1, 2008)

New chapter was great, can't wait for the next one as always.


----------



## Puar (May 1, 2008)

Segan said:


> So, Onimaru is essentially pissed off?



He definitely wasn't happy and I don't blame him.  Hell, it irked me as well.  But we're not holding a grudge and it's nothing we lingered on, we just think it was a punk move to make.  Here's the cut and paste conversation we had...

_Me: Since we're sort of out of comission, I posted the draft of the script that we worked out for the DG people.
Me: Another Scanslation group took it and did a Scanslation of it using that.
Onimaru: that's fucked up
Me: Seriously.
Me: But no sweat unless they keep trying to pull some shit.
Onimaru: don't post the scrips no more >
Me: Holy shit, did you read New Av?
Onimaru: yup
Me: Spider-Woman is a Quadruple Agent!
Onimaru: how many fucking sides is that bitch on
Onimaru: dang_

Oh, yeah, by the way...  Secret Invasion spoilers in that excerpt, though no one here cares. ;D



Segan said:


> Anyway, thanks for the rough scan. I hope, all goes well for you.
> 
> I didn't know that Sendou was a motionless puncher. I must've missed that. Even Ippo said, he remembered that one.



Regarding Sendo's motionless punches, that was a sticky point for me as well and something I wanted to go back in and clarify with Onimaru before doing the proper Scanslation. Things like this were why I stressed that this was just a draft...  I was asking if it was something he learned from fighting Mexicans and then my computer blew up, so we stopped talking about that and I went into OMGWTFBBQ mode.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2008)

Puar said:


> Oh, yeah, by the way...  Secret Invasion spoilers in that excerpt, though no one here cares. ;D


I definitely don't care 



> Regarding Sendo's motionless punches, that was a sticky point for me as well and something I wanted to go back in and clarify with Onimaru before doing the proper Scanslation. Things like this were why I stressed that this was just a draft...  I was asking if it was something he learned from fighting Mexicans and then my computer blew up, so we stopped talking about that and I went into OMGWTFBBQ mode.


Maybe the author meant that Sendou was capable of throwing punches without setting his body into motion beforehand.

Though, I don't feel like looking up Sendou's earlier fights to confirm that one.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 2, 2008)

Didnt Ippo say that he can punch without taking any stance or motion before actually punching?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 2, 2008)

To clear up the 'motionless punches' confusion:





Full credit goes to 'mtzylplyk' from Dynamite Glove for taking the time to dig these up and clarify the situation. On a differing note, it's amazing to see how much Morikawa's art has evolved over time, from looking at those scans and comparing them to the modern ones. 

Oh, and the gal in the siggie is P.J Harvey, Segan. Sorry for the ridiculously late reply -- I really do need to check this thread more.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2008)

Whoa, I totally forgot the first fight.

Morikawa's got one hell of a memory, if he brings back minor details from ages ago.

She looks incredibly sexy, by the way.


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2008)

Why are there two links of the same filesharer?


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 4, 2008)

Any idea on when the translated one comes out?


----------



## Mori` (May 4, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ippo 811 stuff_ 



Sendo misses his punch on purpose and throws miyatas cocky attitude back in his face telling him its only a spar.

miyata realises sendo would be a good sparring partner but sendo turns him down

sendo tells miyata he's too orthodox and that most good boxers will be able to read him easy


----------



## PhlegmMaster (May 4, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> *Spoiler*: _ippo 811 stuff_
> 
> 
> 
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



This is such bullshit. Complete, utter bullshit. As if Miyata hasn't fought plenty of  "good boxers" already. Yeah yeah, I know this is all a setup for Miyata's burst of growth right before (or perhaps during) the fight against Randy, but it's still BS. Miyata has been portrayed as one of the best boxers in the Ippoverse, and now there's this big revelation that he's easy to read? Come on, as if such a high level boxer wouldn't have realized that ages ago, if it were true. Well, whatever. All pretense of coherence has left this manga long ago anyway.


----------



## Yak (May 4, 2008)

PhlegmMaster said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This is such bullshit. Complete, utter bullshit. As if Miyata hasn't fought plenty of  "good boxers" already. Yeah yeah, I know this is all a setup for Miyata's burst of growth right before (or perhaps during) the fight against Randy, but it's still BS. Miyata has been portrayed as one of the best boxers in the Ippoverse, and now there's this big revelation that he's easy to read? Come on, as if such a high level boxer wouldn't have realized that ages ago, if it were true. Well, whatever. All pretense of coherence has left this manga long ago anyway.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe 'easy to read' for boxers with superior instincts. Someone like Sendou has a knack for it and I'd reckon Randy is the type of guy who does, too.


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2008)

If anything, Miyata would be easy to read in the sense, that he's a straight puncher. In other words, you KNOW, that for the most part his punches are coming from a straightforward angle.

And speaking of which, I don't remember seein him punch hooks or uppers all that much...maybe that's what Sendou and Miyata were talking about. High level on its own, but still predictable.


----------



## Mori` (May 4, 2008)

yeah don't take that as a literal translation lol!

Segan has the jist of it I think, the point is basically that for boxers on the world level Miyatas fighting style is often kinda straightforward and so they can read him.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 4, 2008)

Segan said:


> If anything, Miyata would be easy to read in the sense, that he's a straight puncher. In other words, you KNOW, that for the most part his punches are coming from a straightforward angle.
> 
> And speaking of which, I don't remember seein him punch hooks or uppers all that much...maybe that's what Sendou and Miyata were talking about. High level on its own, but still predictable.



The world rankers and champions were also said to be more all around boxer types, so I think the comment is given a bit more believability in that sense. More to the point, given that levels same knack for boxers with speed and "good instinct", one could say it carries some weight. Really, if you look at all of Miyata's last fight, there is evidence of everyone being able to gather how he's going to go after them. The thing that is saving him however, is his superior speed, concentration, and skills/exp. 

That being said, the fact Sendo wouuld be able to catch Miyata so easily is, quite frankly, silly. Now, even though everythign was tailor made to allow it, it in no way shows Miyata level or should undermine his beastlyness. In retrospect, Miyata would casually destroy Sendo. I don't care if it was said Sendo was especially dangerous, blood thristy, and that his instincts were crazy. Miyata is still way to fast for Sendo and could counter him into obvlion. So even under the pretense of Miyata imaginin some diffrent match, he should be able to deal with Sendo. 

Also, Sendo's motionless punches and Miyata being unable to counter is meh. Give me a break. Freakign Sendo?!!!?! Sidenote: Ippo needs to move to the GODAMN WORLD. ENOUGH. MOVE TO THE WORLD!


----------



## Segan (May 4, 2008)

Now you are clearly underestimating Sendou. After all, why would Morikawa set him up for the world stage, if he would get casually defeated by Miyata in a serious match?

Just because we haven't seen Sendou fighting matches lately, it doesn't mean he's inferior to boxers whose development we have followed until now.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 5, 2008)

i agree with segan there  (by the way segan thats one helluva cool avy and sig!!! )


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (May 5, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> Hajime no Ippo chapter 811 RAW from *gigantor21*



LOL that's me! XD

And as badass as the spar was, it just makes me more pissed that Ippo isn't showing the same growth/skill as these guys. When will Mori give him a legit opponent?

Also, I LOLed at seeing Puar post in here. I didn't even know he was a member.


----------



## SaiST (May 5, 2008)

Ippo's grown plenty, I think Morikawa's emphasized that enough in his recent matches. He just has a tough time adapting to things he hasn't experienced, or trained specifically for beforehand, which has always been the case.


----------



## Agmaster (May 5, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> The world rankers and champions were also said to be more all around boxer types, so I think the comment is given a bit more believability in that sense. More to the point, given that levels same knack for boxers with speed and "good instinct", one could say it carries some weight. Really, if you look at all of Miyata's last fight, there is evidence of everyone being able to gather how he's going to go after them. The thing that is saving him however, is his superior speed, concentration, and skills/exp.
> 
> That being said, the fact Sendo wouuld be able to catch Miyata so easily is, quite frankly, silly. Now, even though everythign was tailor made to allow it, it in no way shows Miyata level or should undermine his beastlyness. In retrospect, Miyata would casually destroy Sendo. I don't care if it was said Sendo was especially dangerous, blood thristy, and that his instincts were crazy. Miyata is still way to fast for Sendo and could counter him into obvlion. So even under the pretense of Miyata imaginin some diffrent match, he should be able to deal with Sendo.
> 
> Also, Sendo's motionless punches and Miyata being unable to counter is meh. Give me a break. Freakign Sendo?!!!?! Sidenote: Ippo needs to move to the GODAMN WORLD. ENOUGH. MOVE TO THE WORLD!



goes from sane to crazy in 3 paragraphs.


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (May 5, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Ippo's grown plenty, I think Morikawa's emphasized that enough in his recent matches. He just has a tough time adapting to things he hasn't experienced, or trained specifically for beforehand, which has always been the case.



But that's just it. He has grown, but hasn't been plugging up holes in his style and becoming well rounded. That's what we started to see against Karasawa--where that lack of instinct was compensated with talent--but Mori's idea of keeping things tense was throwing in completely random opponents.

I mean, come on. Take was okay, since he was going off of experience, but Scratch J was demon spawn and Malcolm was a cheater. How did those two showcase Ippo's ability to fight on the world stage? How did they show he was more capable of taking on Martinez before fighting them? Kubo was doing a WAY better job of that with Ippo's earlier opponents IMO.


----------



## Segan (May 6, 2008)

GradeSchoolNinja said:


> But that's just it. He has grown, but hasn't been plugging up holes in his style and becoming well rounded. That's what we started to see against Karasawa--where that lack of instinct was compensated with talent--but Mori's idea of keeping things tense was throwing in completely random opponents.
> 
> I mean, come on. Take was okay, since he was going off of experience, but Scratch J was demon spawn and Malcolm was a cheater. How did those two showcase Ippo's ability to fight on the world stage? How did they show he was more capable of taking on Martinez before fighting them? *Kubo was doing a WAY better job of that with Ippo's earlier opponents IMO*.


Who?

And it seems, you have not actually understood Ippo's characteristic. It's impossible for Ippo to be well-rounded (and Kamogawa explicitly stated this during the training before the Shimabukuro match), because of his short range and his lack of good footwork. He's bad at matching up a timing (meaning, counters are a no-no) and he's bad at coming up with strategies on the fly, which means, he needs a crapload of experience to be able to fully utilize his fighting abilities. He can do nothing but infighting.

In other words, what you call holes in his style, are simply his inevitable shortcomings due to his physical build which he needs to compensate for with power and experience. And that's what fighters like Scratch and Gedo were here for.

Ippo doesn't need to showcase his ability to keep up with high-level opponents. He has shown that already. What he needs to learn, is to increase his infighting level (Scratch) and get experience with opponents that are a bad match-up for him (Gedo).


----------



## FireEel (May 23, 2008)

Oh dear...the Ignition-One website seems to be down again 

Looks like they will have to find a new server soon.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 23, 2008)

someone got smashed.....


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 24, 2008)

I really want a new chapter soon


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

Don't go whining. Didn't you read Puar's post?


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (May 24, 2008)

i did but i almost cant wait until the next scan ^^


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (May 24, 2008)

Segan said:


> Who?



LOL sorry. Stupid mistake. 



Segan said:


> Ippo doesn't need to showcase his ability to keep up with high-level opponents. He has shown that already. What he needs to learn, is to increase his infighting level (Scratch) and get experience with opponents that are a bad match-up for him (Gedo).



Ah, but that's the thing. I fully agree with you. My problem is with the opponents themselves.

Seeing as he's already an great infighter with solid anti-outboxer technique, I figured we'd start seeing more fighters like Vorg and Martinez--high level all rounders and solid technicians. Instead, we got Gedo, who would've been crushed with tight gloves, and Scratch J, who had to be an Arrancar with that iron skin of his. Again, if Martinez is Ippo's final goal, then beating comic book villains the way he did shows he hasn't gotten much closer. 

El Diablo won't use their stupid tricks and doesn't need them.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

My point was that if Ippo can't deal with fighters of Gedo's and Scratch's level he cannot hope to compete with someone like Martinez.


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2008)

Thanks.

Lotsa text. And it doesn't look like Puar will work on it too soon.


----------



## Aruarian (May 28, 2008)

Has Puar received the PC from the DG member and settled in?


----------



## the_symbol_of_rebirth (May 31, 2008)

Hi everybody I got a question. Its a long time ago that I read Hajime no Ippo and I just want to see Takamura fight. Ive read his 2 World Title matches wich he both won. Does Takamura have a fight after he got his second World Title?

And if yes, do you know what chapter?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Segan (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks, Jesus.

And LOL @Takamura. Lotsa text. And we have to wait for the tranlation for quite a while... :/


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't like the pacing at the moment. The RBJ fight has to happen already.


----------



## Ero_Sennin (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm new to this thread and all and am wondering if Puar is I-O's only translator or is he a one-man translation group or something (cure my ignorance if you please).  I read the part about his system crapping out on him and all and I can most-assuredly wait for the guy to regain his footing again, but I would just like to know what's up is all, .


----------



## Segan (Jun 5, 2008)

Puar is no translator, as far as I know. He's simply the guy to organzie things and coordinate resources.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 5, 2008)

It's funny how the pendulum has shifted.  The holy shounen trinity have all been ramping up in teh past few weeks while series known for the quality (Gantz and Ippo and AG) as semi-sleeper hits have been slowing up.


----------



## FireEel (Jun 10, 2008)

Sendo was a fucking beast in 811.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 10, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> It's funny how the pendulum has shifted.  The holy shounen trinity have all been ramping up in teh past few weeks while series known for the quality (Gantz and Ippo and AG) as semi-sleeper hits have been slowing up.



the shounen trinity belongs to tier 3 manga _shounen_

and besides Gantz last 5 chapters are worse then the entire part 2 of naruto combined.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jun 12, 2008)

I wonder what weird counter Miyata will come up with, perhaps he'll copy Sendo's smash and change it into a "smash counter" or something.


----------



## Segan (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks for the raw.

Miyata's got it tough, man. The Rookie tournament was probably the last time he could fight under ideal conditions.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 13, 2008)

I really miss reading my weekly HnI fix. I hope Ignition-One fixes their problems soon. Thanks to endless-abyss for continuing it though.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 18, 2008)

thanks Yak.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Wohooo, the fight is finally coming. But Miyata didn't look good at the weight in. I know that he has trouble with weight managament but this time it looked disgusting.


----------



## Segan (Jun 18, 2008)

Why did you spoil it for me, Mamoru?


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 18, 2008)

~Mamoru~ said:


> Yeah, I-O are joining up with Endless Abyss on scans from here on out. It shouldn't affect the I-O viewer, but from what Puar says on the Dynamiteglove forums there should a *batch release* pretty soon - he hopes within a week, including this chapter 816. Also he says that it should be of better quality and might make things easier if they continue to scan the HQ's from tankabon releases.
> 
> Also lol at DeLaHoya and Mayweather appearing in the manga and Takamura literally going Hulk.



yeah baby 
that's something i've waited for. thanks to all translater and clean and and and for their work


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 18, 2008)

^QFT. Can't wait!


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 25, 2008)

shit i thought ippo was still on break

im like 8 chps behind


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 9, 2008)

Mamoru I like your sig, testiment to the greatness of Hajime No Ippo, each panel is so well done you can put them in order and it's as if you watching animated boxing.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jul 9, 2008)

Wuzzman said:


> Mamoru I like your sig, testiment to the greatness of Hajime No Ippo, each panel is so well done you can put them in order and it's as if you watching animated boxing.



Yeah, that's what I liked about it too. I think I nabbed it from someone at DynamiteGlove without really thinking about using as a sig, not sure who had it though. Then I was thinking of changing my set a bit, since Mamoru was named after Takamura but I couldn't find an avy of him that I really liked, so I used this as a sig instead.

Hopefully, the guy I nabbed it from doesn't mind, but this way it should give the series more exposure on this forum.


----------



## Segan (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol @Aoki...


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 11, 2008)

wow I totally forgot about this manga and there are like 300 chapters I havent read lol

I lost interest when ippo lost to date

not because he lost, but the way he lost. He lost to an old date. And not because of experience, which was the painfully obvious correct way to have him lose, since that way he keeps the potential to make up for it

but he lost to an old date out of his prime, because of toughness and talent. Thats just a flatout mistake imo. It means no matter what happens Ippo will never be special. He'll always be 2nd best. Can't really get into a character who can only aspire to be 2nd best


----------



## Segan (Jul 11, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> wow I totally forgot about this manga and there are like 300 chapters I havent read lol
> 
> I lost interest when ippo lost to date
> 
> ...


Now that's what I call bullshit.

Ippo lost because he was scared and received way too much damage because of this.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Jul 11, 2008)

ansoncarter said:


> wow I totally forgot about this manga and there are like 300 chapters I havent read lol
> 
> I lost interest when ippo lost to date
> 
> ...



Well, if you continued reading beyond that you'll find out that Date was not  out of his prime at all and that he was a very strong fighter who had a World title shot. The champ even admitted that Date was the toughest challenger he's faced.

Ippo needed to lose at some point to break the monotony of winning and for him to grow up a bit after his loss, but I can kinda agree that Ippo gives off the air of someone who doesn't really aspire to be the greatest, though the coach will continue to train him like hell and Ippo's need to feel well prepared for a fight will lend itself to becoming the best. 

Since losing Ippo doesn't want to feel that way again, he doesn't really need to have an aspiration for greatness or be the best, just a desire to not be beaten ever and a continuous vague goal of understanding what it means to be strong. Wanting to be a great is out of Ippo's character imo and that's quite refreshing in Shounen manga dominated by loud-mouthed, stupid kids who says that they want to be great and then have huge natural advantages to allow that to happen.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 19, 2008)

One hell of a birthday present for me.

Much love to Puar and the rest of the IO team.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 19, 2008)

YAY HnI     !!


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 19, 2008)

FUCK YEA SON!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jul 19, 2008)

That was a nice read ...


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 20, 2008)

*orgasms* 

Thanks a bunch Puar and the rest of IO.


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2008)

Thank you so much @Puar and the rest!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 20, 2008)

THANK YOU SO MUCH! can't believe it, you are the best 
nice chapters and some good information about ichiros past


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 20, 2008)

It's much more enjoyable when reading chapters one after another in a pack like that, I must say. 

I also went back and read the RBJ/Itagaki spar again, just to refresh my memory on RBJ's style for the upcoming fight -- such an awesome scene.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jul 20, 2008)

Just got done reading this. I can't wait for the fights to start, especially the Miyata vs Randy Boy Jr.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks Puar, loved the gaiden.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 23, 2008)

I love you guys Puar!!
takeshi is my fav character so it was the best i`ve seen in a long time, so fucking awesome when he defeated the last guy!
naniwa tiger = pure badassness


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 23, 2008)

thanks puar, good to see you back in action


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks a bunch Puar, haven't read HJI in so long I forgot how awesome it was.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Jul 23, 2008)

man that kid is a monster xD taking down about thirty guys. loved the gaiden by the way


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Jul 23, 2008)

I think Sendo is a pretty cool guy. He beats up whole high school classes and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 24, 2008)

[DB]​_Bleach​_181​_[1B407721].avi

is there more to say about takeshi? 
he will fuck the world until #1 or ippo stops him


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 24, 2008)

Sendo was more manly in 8th grade then entirety of many shounen universes....


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> European Society for Human Reproduction and Embryology
> 
> is there more to say about takeshi?


That looks like a slightly chibified tiger.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks like Wanpo with stripes. 

Morikawa's never been all that good with animals, I remember chuckling at a couple of his drawings of wolves too.


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks kinda like a Lynx or something. 

Sendou Gaiden was way too short. D:


----------



## jkingler (Jul 24, 2008)

Too short, yes, and it covered too little. Still, what was there kicked about 35 of my asses.


----------



## Segan (Jul 25, 2008)

What do you mean, it covered too little? He pretty much spent his entire school career with brawling.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jul 25, 2008)

I wish I kicked that much ass when I was in eight grade....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 28, 2008)

Cant wait till 817 and 818 are scan'd


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 31, 2008)

Great stuff, I'll add it to the first post.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 31, 2008)

War Miyata! 

*Cheerleading*

I've decided that the chapters covering the Itagaki/RBJ spar are some of my favourite out of the whole series, right up there with the other classic moments. If all goes well, this fight should be right up there too. After all this build-up, it's 'bout time.


----------



## Biolink (Aug 1, 2008)

I was waiting for Takeshi, the teacher, and the Grandma to get it on for the entire Gaiden.


Then I remembered I wasn't reading Secret Plot, and cried.


----------



## SaiST (Aug 1, 2008)

Biolink said:


> ...and the Grandma


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 1, 2008)

JOLT SMASH

JOLT SMASH

I wanna see it.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, Puar. 

Also, my set >>> all of yours.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 2, 2008)

The Naniwa Pussy.


----------



## Yak (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks, Lazlow.

Also, the second link says 829 instead of 820


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 3, 2008)

thanks Lazlow.
wow now I can't wait to see the next chapters


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome thanks Lazlow!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2008)

randy BOY!!!


----------



## Segan (Aug 3, 2008)

Whaaaat? Itagaki, Ippo, Sendou and Sawamura in one panel? Sitting in a row no less?

I wanna know what they're talking about!


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 3, 2008)

too...much.....WIN!!!!!!


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

What a fucking waste of two chapters.  And seriously, Kimura lost on THAT bullshit?  This writer's (i forgot his name sue me) is getting too repetitive.  Sigh, I don't want to say it...but Miyata's losing.  Because the writer (aside from ippo and he justifies it there with his lifestyle/mindset/training) doesn't like to have people who are fallible (read not Takamura) win important fights.  Miyata kept his belt against some Filipino guy? Pop n fresh fucking dough, I can't even recall the loser's name.

It's whatever.  I'll just wait for another month and see that round 2 is beginning with RBJ and Miyata having effectively felt each other out.

And no, I am not in the least bit hating on IO, Puar, fans of the series, or even the series itself.  It's just old now.  Much like Gantz, the writer realizes how slow he really can go and does so.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Series is dragging.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 4, 2008)

time for an Ippo break for you, did you just mention gantz and hajime no ippo in the same post? I think a year off should do find. Try reading one piece, I hear there high tier characters have faster than light reflexes now......


----------



## Mori` (Aug 4, 2008)

817 was a nice little chapter, I'd assume Aoki will now lose too since they rarely get different results. I think this'll be their last loss now though and from here on they will push to the top one last time and reach their respective belts. Aoki should lose quick, Taka should win quick and then we'll kick off in a couple of chapters I guess :3

can't waittt


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Series is dragging.


That's one way of putting it after 800+ chapters. Makes me wonder why you even bother reading it?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Because Itagaki is cool, Aoki is funny, and I want to see Kimura win.
Not to mention I came in somewhere around...2003 or 4?  Er go, it didn't really drag for me until I caught up.  

You really wanna use NF's fave manga complaint counterpoint?  Really?  I can't be displeased with a manga w/o suddenly ignoring his works?  If I like I have to love it and say only nice things?


----------



## Segan (Aug 4, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Because Itagaki is cool, Aoki is funny, and I want to see Kimura win.
> Not to mention I came in somewhere around...2003 or 4?  Er go, it didn't really drag for me until I caught up.


Understandable. That happens in like every running manga series.



> You really wanna use NF's fave manga complaint counterpoint?  Really?  I can't be displeased with a manga w/o suddenly ignoring his works?  If I like I have to love it and say only nice things?


I don't understand the first line, but I'm just thinking that your complaint is somewhat redundant.

Besides, the pacing in the last few dozen chapters has been terrific, so I'm having a hard time understanding your criticism.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 4, 2008)

i think the pace was a bit slow but still ok! sure the anticipation is nearly unbearable by now but we will get a great fight (i hope so )


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Aug 4, 2008)

That's just the pacing of this manga, really. And every arc usually should be longer than the previous, so after 800 it's bound to seem "dragging". Just wait till it's finished und you can read it as a whole. It's going to be so fucking amazing, you'll forget to breathe.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2008)

That's what I'm doing. I'm going to read it up to where the fight starts (820). After that I'm gonna wait a couple of months and try to avoid any type of spoiler. I want to read the whole fight in one go. I hate reading 1 chapter at a time when it comes to fights.


----------



## Codde (Aug 4, 2008)

I've felt the pace as always been a bit slow at times. Particularly with Ippo's fights.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 4, 2008)

The last time I felt the pace genuinely drag was during Ippo's last fight, actually. We were rewarded for our patience after that with _plenty_ of gems, though. I'm pretty sure we'll be rewarded yet again for this (much less drastic) drop in pace too. The calm before the storm, if you like.



> That's what I'm doing. I'm going to read it up to where the fight starts (820). After that I'm gonna wait a couple of months and try to avoid any type of spoiler. I want to read the whole fight in one go. I hate reading 1 chapter at a time when it comes to fights.



I really like reading it in big chunks too, and I would do the same thing as you...but I doubt that I have the willpower to wait for months.


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Aug 4, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> That's what I'm doing. I'm going to read it up to where the fight starts (820). After that I'm gonna wait a couple of months and try to avoid any type of spoiler. I want to read the whole fight in one go. I hate reading 1 chapter at a time when it comes to fights.



Yeah, it really improves the experience a lot, doesn't it? 

It's the same with Gantz, it too doesn't have a 'week-to-week-pacing' but better climaxes and emotional build-up.


----------



## Haohmaru (Aug 4, 2008)

^I don't read Gantz. Stopped reading it a while back, cause I was too busy with school. Haven't started reading it again, but I get what you mean.


> I really like reading it in big chunks too, and I would do the same thing as you...but I doubt that I have the willpower to wait for months.


No pain, no game xD.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2008)

What they should _really_ do is pick up the Ippo anime again. I mean, Brian Hawk? Sawamura? Sawamura vs. Mashiba? Fuck yea, son.


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 4, 2008)

Fuck sake Kimura always gets the short end of the stick


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 4, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> What they should _really_ do is pick up the Ippo anime again. I mean, Brian Hawk? Sawamura? Sawamura vs. Mashiba? Fuck yea, son.



Man, I agree 100%. 

I would go absolutely crazy with happiness if they ever picked up the anime series again -- it was my introduction to HnI, and I still utterly adore every part of it. I think they did a brilliant job with voice actors, music selection (_Stand Proud, Yuuzora no Kamihikouki, Big Bang Baby_ and Sendo's theme in particular) careful handling of scenes, etc. Imagining Hawk and Sawamura fighting in animation...

Yum, yum, yum.

They have _so_ much material now to work with, too. It's a massive shame.


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> Yeah, it really improves the experience a lot, doesn't it?
> 
> *It's the same with Gantz, it too doesn't have a 'week-to-week-pacing' but better climaxes and emotional build-up*.


Like hell.

This may have been true while Kurono was still alive. But right now? Meh...


----------



## Yamato-takeru (Aug 5, 2008)

Segan said:


> Like hell.
> 
> This may have been true while Kurono was still alive. But right now? Meh...



I stopped reading after the first part and didn't pick it up again yet. It's that bad?


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 5, 2008)

Nuzzie said:


> Fuck sake Kimura always gets the short end of the stick



^ This.  Char Lim


----------



## Segan (Aug 5, 2008)

Yamato-takeru said:


> I stopped reading after the first part and didn't pick it up again yet. It's that bad?


If you followed the first part, then the second one will plain suck.

It just showed how important and iconic Kurono was for this series.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 5, 2008)

Ippo vs Magic Boy felt draggy, this is like typical pacing since I don't know, Ippo started boxing?

Gantz jumped the shark...


----------



## Perfect Moron (Aug 5, 2008)

Aoki is screwed now. If Rosencrantz lost, there's no way Guildenstern will get to win.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Aug 13, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> Aoki is screwed now. If Rosencrantz lost, there's no way Guildenstern will get to win.




*Spoiler*: __ 



He does lose 
Though I hope this match won't drag on for TOO long. It promises to be epic and definitely somewhat long at least given the gravity it has, but I don't want it to stretch out too much.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

Perfect Moron said:


> Aoki is screwed now. If Rosencrantz lost, there's no way Guildenstern will get to win.



I agree completely, they never win or lose without each other which is a bit of a problem xD

I'm waiting for them to hopefully turn it around after this fight to push for the belt again.

And I eagerly await more IO releases <3


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

No, Aokimura will never win the championship belt.

Mark my words. What you personally hope for is completely meaningless


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

they will both win damn it =p

I refuse to believe that Morikawa is so cruel that he'll keep the trying for their goal the whole manga and failing to achieve it ;_;

though it'd add a touch of realism I'd be DDD:


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> they will both win damn it =p
> 
> I refuse to believe that Morikawa is so cruel that he'll keep the trying for their goal the whole manga and failing to achieve it ;_;
> 
> though it'd add a touch of realism I'd be DDD:


They fuckin' didn't improve ever since Ippo joined Kamogawa Gym, save for Kimura, who quickly fell back and never managed to climb up to the level that got him this close to defeat Mashiba again.

And how many years has it been since Ippo joined? Seven years.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

they'll pick it up after this shock defeat, mark my words!

they'll step it up and get back above their bests to claim a title. Kimura definately deserves one, not many people can take Mashiba that far.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> they'll pick it up after this shock defeat, mark my words!
> 
> they'll step it up and get back above their bests to claim a title. Kimura definately deserves one, *not many people can take Mashiba that far*.


Dude, Mashiba didn't take Kimura serious until he got downed. xD 

If it was the Mashiba that fought against Sawamura, Kimura would've been frickin' murdered.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

wait a second how did a puar post squeeze in right before mine

I almost missed the fact they'd released a chapter


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Yeah Tom, its like Segan said. The only reason Kimura ever became something like a threat to Ryo was because in his weightclass he was pretty much the only one of his level until Sawamura arrived in the manga. With no real competition you start slacking at some point, regardless of your personal training. If you have no opponent to grow with you will learn nothing new from weaker opponents, obviously. Plus, Mashiba really didn't take Kimura seriously until it was too late. Mashiba himself said so that during that period he was at his worst in terms of condition and that this would never happen again.

I encourage your sentiment that Kimura and Aoki will manage to win their titles eventually but I don't see it happening before all the other good boxers went up to the world stage before them. Which could still take a very long time for the readers. I wouldn't even get my hopes up for that normally because at the moment nothing really points at them ever making it. Morikawa might intend to leave them as the pathetic comedic relief characters that they are.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

regardless of mashiba not being serious he was trying to knock kimura out and finish it, he still wanted to win and win impressively, kimura went in with a gameplan, played on mashibas expectations and almost ended up taking him out. 

I didn't want to debate what happened in that fight, he put up a better one than apparently any one else in his weightclass and faced down the monster, he's a boxer who would be worthy of a title.

new IO release was good, as expected Guildenstern went down, and given the comments about how it was his worst match ever I become even more convinced that they are about to start turning the corner.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> regardless of mashiba not being serious he was trying to knock kimura out and finish it, he still wanted to win and win impressively, kimura went in with a gameplan, played on mashibas expectations and almost ended up taking him out.
> 
> I didn't want to debate what happened in that fight, he put up a better one than apparently any one else in his weightclass and faced down the monster, he's a boxer who would be worthy of a title.


Oooh, I see a counter-attack opportunity! 

[counter]
Regardless of Kimura being the only one getting close to defeat Mashiba, he still fell back on the level he was before. Not to mention, he had luck with Mashiba getting too soft, just as Yak pointed out.
[/counter]


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

he might have fallen back from the level he was at when he challenged Mashiba, but he knows what it takes to reach that level and what it feels like to be at it. If he strives for it I'm sure he can re-reach that level and then step on.

we shall see xD

I just want to get started on this miyata fight right now so we can find out how it's all going to go lol


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Kimura strives for the title all the time and he still doesn't improve xD


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

stop your kiruma hate segan >__<

he's clearly not been as up for things as he was at the time of his title shot, htye need a good kick and they'll step it up again for real.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

So, if I don't support Kimura, I'm a Kimura hater xD

Gotta wonder if Miyata has any specific gameplans against Randy Boy Jr.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

yes, yes you are =p

I don't really expect Miyata to have a particular game plan really I think, I expect him to start out with his own boxing out of stubbornness and then we'll see what happens .__.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 14, 2008)

I'm just stoked all the fights have started.  They really have been building this one up for awhile.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

yeah the build up was something serious, i liked how quickly we suddenly jumped to the actual fight night though :3


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> So, if I don't support Kimura, I'm a Kimura hater xD
> 
> Gotta wonder if Miyata has any specific gameplans against Randy Boy Jr.



Of course he has. Miyata will use confusing tactics to bring Rand Boy down. Randy Boy most likely expects that Miyata has come up with a counter plan to his own style and will use something else than his straight book-boxing.

Naturally, being the genius that Miyata is, he anticipated Randy thinking that! He therefore will do absolutely NOTHING and use straight book-boxing which will confuse the flying bajeezus out of Randy and in the end he will lose thanks to that. Miyata is a genius right. There is absolutely NO WAY it could possibly backfire on him!


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> Of course he has. Miyata will use confusing tactics to bring Rand Boy down. Randy Boy most likely expects that Miyata has come up with a counter plan to his own style and will use something else than his straight book-boxing.
> 
> Naturally, being the genius that Miyata is, he anticipated Randy thinking that! He therefore will do absolutely NOTHING and use straight book-boxing which will confuse the flying bajeezus out of Randy and in the end he will lose thanks to that. Miyata is a genius right. There is absolutely NO WAY it could possibly backfire on him!


What if RBJ is the smarter genius and outwits Miyata somehow? 

On a more serious note, I hope that Miyata loses this fight, then we can see him fighting with Ippo. It would be an epic fight. Just screw Miyata, if he ain't gonna fight with Ippo anyway. Heck, at this point, even a match with Itagaki seems much more likely.


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> What if RBJ is the smarter genius and outwits Miyata somehow?
> 
> On a more serious note, I hope that Miyata loses this fight, then we can see him fighting with Ippo. It would be an epic fight. Just screw Miyata, if he ain't gonna fight with Ippo anyway. Heck, at this point, even a match with Itagaki seems much more likely.



Just wait till RBJ runs circles around Ichirou and decks him with flickers 

Yeah, I'm with you there. I would hope that Miyata loses so the Ippo match can happen. I dunno, of course its possible that Miyata wins against RBJ and it would be earned in the honest and just course of proving his father's boxing worthy but it just doesn't feel right to me. 

I think Miyata needs to learn a lesson. He is currently at a turning point, never before has 'his' boxing, his identity been challenged and questioned as much as in this fight against this opponent. I would love to see Miyata lose - and ultimately be reborn as a new man who has accepted that 'his' boxing was indeed just copying the moves of his father but never his own, real boxing style. Which he would then go into developing, shaping and perfecting, making him a new, better and much stronger Ichirou. I know its a stretch but I would love seeing that.

After that Morikawa better focus on Mashiba, he hasn't been in the spotlight for too long


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

miyata is starting normally, it's a given.

i don't think he'll swallow his pride and evolve his style untill later in the fight when it's evident he'll take a pounding if he doesn't.

Itagaki will knock them both out faster than anyone in the arena can see in the 6th round.


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> miyata is starting normally, it's a given.
> 
> i don't think he'll swallow his pride and evolve his style untill later in the fight when it's evident he'll take a pounding if he doesn't.
> 
> Itagaki will knock them both out faster than anyone in the arena can see in the 6th round.



 Itagaki-fans rejoice


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Itagaki is bound to be a real monster. Moreso than Miyata.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 14, 2008)

JOLT Smash! It's comin'!


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

I might go re-read some Itagaki chapters now =p

god speed Itagaki is a serious threat to be reckoned with.

--

jolt smash...it won't work.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> JOLT Smash! It's comin'!


Both techniques already use the full body weight. You can't go beyond that


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> JOLT Smash! It's comin'!



A Jolt-Smash isn't even possible physically because it requires to lay all your body weight into the strike.

The Smash-technique is a vertical upward motion which requires a massive push from legs, shoulders and the sharp turning of the hip. Its not even possible to lay your entire bodyweight into the Smash from that position because the body's center is at a low base from the beginning.

You would have to alter the motion of the technique entirely in order to pull a Jolt and then it wouldn't be the Smash anymore.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Yak said:


> A Jolt-Smash isn't even possible physically because it requires to lay all your body weight into the strike.
> 
> The Smash-technique is a vertical upward motion which requires a massive push from legs, shoulders and the sharp turning of the hip. *Its not even possible to lay your entire bodyweight into the Smash from that position because the body's center is at a low base from the beginning.*
> 
> You would have to alter the motion of the technique entirely in order to pull a Jolt and then it wouldn't be the Smash anymore.


What? But I always thought that this was a full body punch 

Regardless, the Smash is just as destructive because of the angle it comes from.


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> What? But I always thought that this was a full body punch
> 
> Regardless, the Smash is just as destructive because of the angle it comes from.



Its not really. Try performing that the way Sendou does and you will notice its not the same like for example a Jolt-counter which is a straight forward strike with your full body weight put on the front leg at the end of the motion.

The Smash does put body weight behind it at the end of the motion too but that comes mostly from the turning the hip and shoulders forward at the end of the motion, its still way different from a Jolt-strike. Its simply not possible to do a Jolt-move from that position without altering the move since it follows more of an upward motion rather than a forward one like Miyata's counter or a side-to-side one like Ippo's Dempsey Roll (the normal Dempsey Roll, not sure about the improved version, I haven't really tried doing that at home. .... ... Yeah, I actually tried to copy the motion of she Smash at home, so what, sue me )

EDIT:

Its difficult without graphics but I try to explain anyway why the Smash wouldn't work with the Jolt motion.

The Smash is like a weird fusion of a vertical upward straight and a hook. At the end of the motion the body weight is put in via turning in the hip and shoulder sharply but that's also where it ends, in a straight upward motion without a downfall. 

Vorg's 'White Fang', which is a two-handed combination of an upward and downward hook offers for something like  a Jolt variant thanks to the downward chop of the second strike, it allows for a forward falling motion in which the bodyweight can actually be put onto the front leg for maximum damage (the fact that you leave yourself open and basically stumble into the opponent makes it impractical and dangerous but for the sake of the analysis lets ignore that).

Kimura's jumping fish hook thingy is similar because he two strikes in a half-circled angle which ends at a downward falling motion where he can put all his weight on the front foot. In a sense that's similar to a Jolt-attack too.

Ippo to some extend with his Dempsey Roll although I'm not really sure about it, also falls in that category thanks to the circling figure-8 motion which - seeing it from the side - also describes a slight forward-backward weaving, so he can put in his bodyweight when he circles from side to side while also weaving forward and back.

The Smash overall is too static for all that because its an explosive sling-shot like punch from a low base to the top. If you were to put all your body weight in, you'd have to heavily kick the ground beneath you  - which eventually would result in a Gazelle-punch more than a Jolt-Smash. XD


I bet no one really understood my explanation.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

No one understands your explanation because you make it so complicated 

The mechanics of the Smash have been explained in the series already. I believe, it was described as a 3/4 hook (or upper). It's neither a hook nor an upper, because the angle lies between those two punches.

It's beyond obvious that Jolt doesn't work with Smash together.

And now, tell me why the Smash is so dangerous. Without all that complicated stuff


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> And now, tell me why the Smash is so dangerous. Without all that complicated stuff



Don't tempt me, ass. 

But okay.  Imagine a contracted spring being released straight in your face and you get a rough idea why its so dangerous  That's not the best analogy since that more describes the Gazelle punch rather than the Smash but its the best I can come up with without sounding too complicated 

Also, since the staring motion is from a low base, you offer minimum target surface for your opponent and it also allows you either punching under the guard or breaking it; for someone like Sendou who has incredible punching and leg strength its a very dangerous strike.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2008)

Didn't a boxer with an impressive KO record use the smash punch, I think his name was Ruddock.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Well, my interpretation was that, while the Smash isn't exactly a simple uppercut, it's still a punch that comes from below. If it connects, it almost always is gonna be the jaw or the whole face.

Has Ippo even been hit by the Smash directly in his rematch against Sendou?


----------



## Yak (Aug 14, 2008)

Segan said:


> Well, my interpretation was that, while the Smash isn't exactly a simple uppercut, it's still a punch that comes from below. If it connects, it almost always is gonna be the jaw or the whole face.
> 
> Has Ippo even been hit by the Smash directly in his rematch against Sendou?



I can't really remember, its been a while since I read that. Maybe like once or so?  I'm pretty sure though that when he guarded against it, his guard got knocked off.


----------



## Puar (Aug 14, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> regardless of mashiba not being serious he was trying to knock kimura out and finish it, he still wanted to win and win impressively, kimura went in with a gameplan, played on mashibas expectations and almost ended up taking him out.
> 
> I didn't want to debate what happened in that fight, he put up a better one than apparently any one else in his weightclass and faced down the monster, he's a boxer who would be worthy of a title.



That's both true and not true in the context you present it.  While Mashiba did want to win impressively, he also wanted to win showcasing the strength of his Flicker Jab, because it was his signature and maybe even because of the whole "he who rules with his left" methodology.  No matter which way you slice it, a Mashiba who goes, what was it, 8 Rounds(?) without throwing a right is nowhere near as effective of scary as the Mashiba we're used to seeing.



> new IO release was good, as expected Guildenstern went down, and given the comments about how it was his worst match ever I become even more convinced that they are about to start turning the corner.



The only notable time I can think of where one won without the other is, early on in the series during the First Class A Tournament, Aoki moves on while Kimura gets the shaft, as he usually does.  But I agree with everyone who thinks Aokimura will never get a belt.  If they ever did, it'd have to be in some Flash Forward segment at the end of the series and not something we actually see develop.  But Aokimura can't or shouldn't get a belt...  It goes against their whole schtick, they're good at everything EXCEPT boxing.


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

Puar said:


> That's both true and not true in the context you present it.  While Mashiba did want to win impressively, he also wanted to win showcasing the strength of his Flicker Jab, because it was his signature and maybe even because of the whole "he who rules with his left" methodology.  No matter which way you slice it, a Mashiba who goes, what was it, 8 Rounds(?) without throwing a right is nowhere near as effective of scary as the Mashiba we're used to seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> The only notable time I can think of where one won without the other is, early on in the series during the First Class A Tournament, Aoki moves on while Kimura gets the shaft, as he usually does.  But I agree with everyone who thinks Aokimura will never get a belt.  If they ever did, it'd have to be in some Flash Forward segment at the end of the series and not something we actually see develop.  But Aokimura can't or shouldn't get a belt...  *It goes against their whole schtick, they're good at everything EXCEPT boxing*.


That's it. You just won the argument.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 14, 2008)

Aoki lost?  No way!  I ...I'm shocked.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

RBJ time, been waiting for this forever now.


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 14, 2008)

aoki lost, it's all over now 
time for miyata to lose


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

Takamura is up first


----------



## Segan (Aug 14, 2008)

The Drunken Monkey said:


> RBJ time, been waiting for this forever now.


Hey, you're lurking around here, too? 

Only saw you in the game department.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Aug 14, 2008)

^I've been here for awhile now, I think. O_o Started reading Ippo a year ago. I just never post here. =/ But RBJ vs. Miyata is going to epic.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 14, 2008)

Jio said:


> Didn't a boxer with an impressive KO record use the smash punch, I think his name was Ruddock.



Razor Ruddock, yep. He's probably best known for fighting Tyson. 

Here he is showing (and explaining) the smash itself:

[YOUTUBE]rNo8nXD3xoc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Mori` (Aug 14, 2008)

haha damn that was a pretty epic video, the effects part made me lol xD


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 14, 2008)

damn, smash used in a real fight , i nearly came ^^
sendo approves


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 14, 2008)

Well sure that was good but I was really more blown away by the trash compactor.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 14, 2008)

I think that the best example (in context to a manga comparison) is from 1:09 to 1:12. The other guy even gets blown completely backwards into the ropes, just like Ippo did when he fought Sendo and got hit by the smash.



> Well sure that was good but I was really more blown away by the trash compactor.



Haha, that bit at the end really had me raising my eyebrow.


----------



## Segan (Aug 15, 2008)

Saw that a long time ago. But it's nice to rewatch that sequence.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 19, 2008)

Itagaki has a man crush

edit: thanks for the chapter


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Fuck yes, Ippo's starting to step up more often. You don't see him making a declaration of war all that often.

Thank you for the scans, Puar.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

great chapter, WAR IPPO.

joy, we saw sawamura, static eh, bad news for counter punchers...well I think we already knew that much.


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Puar. 

Also, guys:

Pein: a Video Game Boss

You know what to do.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

already included it in my votes!


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Voted for HnI as well.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

can't wait for the next few chapters, seeing how the fight starts out and all, I hope it's explosive :3


----------



## MIHAWK. (Aug 19, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Razor Ruddock, yep. He's probably best known for fighting Tyson.
> 
> Here he is showing (and explaining) the smash itself:


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 19, 2008)

Finally, the fight arrives.

The only question left is if it can possibly live up to the staggering hype and development...

Quite an audience for this 'un. Sawamura, Sendo, Ippo and Itagaki together? Sweet. Should provide for some interesting exchanges.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Aug 19, 2008)

Good chapter. Liked the RBJ, Miyata split page. 

Has HnI ever won manga of the month?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

yeah, it's always nice to get the commentary from the spectators on things and we've got an all star line up to do so for us hehe.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

All star lineup?

That would be Ricardo Martinez, Takamura, Brian Hawk and David Eagle sitting in a row.


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> All star lineup?
> 
> That would be Ricardo Martinez, Takamura, Brian Hawk and David Eagle sitting in a row.



No Date Eiji for great justice?


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Yak said:


> No Date Eiji for great justice?


Too much of a difference compared to the top four. Date had to work hard to get his Jesus powers.

The four I mentioned pretty much were superhumans from the get-go.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> All star lineup?
> 
> That would be Ricardo Martinez, Takamura, Brian Hawk and David Eagle sitting in a row.



oh you know it was just a usage of a phrase 

I don't think I'd include Hawk for commentry on someones fighting though xD


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> oh you know it was just a usage of a phrase
> 
> I don't think I'd include Hawk for commentry on someones fighting though xD



Don't let it get to you, Tom, Segan is famous for being a notorious smartass.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Yak said:


> Don't let it get to you, Tom, Segan is famous for being a notorious smartass.


Indeed.

But I'm sure, he knew that already.


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2008)

Segan said:


> Indeed.
> 
> But I'm sure, he knew that already.



You did it AGAIN!


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2008)

Yak said:


> You did it AGAIN!


And I will do it again.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 19, 2008)

it's alright yak, segan is my pet summon, he comes when i call ^^

so are we almost back up with the raws again now? that's cool ;3


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> it's alright yak, segan is my pet summon, he comes when i call ^^


Hush, hush, I summoned myself here regularly, when you weren't around here.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

Oh that's what you think =p

you know...I think I might just give in and read the raw >_>


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> Oh that's what you think =p
> 
> you know...I think I might just give in and read the raw >_>


Not much happening. All we see are flashy entrances then both get into the ring.

And then...cliffhanger! xD


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

ah I might as well read it then in that case xD


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

What the hell are you doing? Go vote already 

Pag 17


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _220_ 



So it seems rbjs father died shortly after contesting for the world title and as a result of accumulated damage. Randy doesn't really care about that nor about the fact that their fathers fought before, he just wants a world title (probably because his father failed) it's only Sakaguchi who keeps pushing that angle. Miyata's entrance was flashy lol, looks like he's going to stick to his fathers strategy to start


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

Mori, why haven't you voted yet?


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

I voted xD

actually I thought we were still in the nominations period heh.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

I voted, too. 

Realize: I was torn between 20CB, Vagabond, and Ippo. I pimped at least two of them (I forget if I was involved in the 20CB project...XD), so it was a tough choice, especially seeing as I deeply love all three.

However, Ippo has the most mass appeal, the most available content, the most consistent releases and fanscanners, and the best chance of beating that Daa thing (that I guess I should look into, since I like romantic comedies just fine XD). I get the feeling that people might campaign behind that one, so Ippo it is, no doubt.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

ah I remember the good old days of the ippo pimp project, that was a great effort :3


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

Mori, do something about the poll 

Mobilize the entire staff or something.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

yeah hehe

man I was reminiscing about those days when IO were on the big catch up drive as well and we were getting a chapter each day, that was beautiful

the staff? fuck the staff.


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

It's really not worth any inhuman(e) expenditure of effort. If there's blenderference or the like, do what you can, but don't be too distraught if they simply care more than you do, are willing to waste more time than you, and get more people to vote for that Daa thing as a result. 

It's not like Ippo would be ineligible for re-nomination or anything, right?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 20, 2008)

> the staff? fuck the staff.



Ow...



> It's not like Ippo would be ineligible for re-nomination or anything, right?



Aye, even if this strange Daa thing wins then I'll just be preaching Ippo even more powerfully next time. I've never read Daa, so it may even be worthy of all the praise those guys are heaping upon it.

(Doubtful, but...always possible.)


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

not you aamir <3

or most of the staff really xD


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

But the momentum might be gone by the time the next month comes


----------



## jkingler (Aug 20, 2008)

By all means, rally votes. Just don't get too attached to the idea of the more [insert positive adjective here] option being the more popular one - that almost never ends well.


----------



## Segan (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm trying.

Got a neg so far. Looks like there are some bigger assholes outside the OBD


----------



## Mori` (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm just trying to work out whether the other one is trolling or not xD

seriously don't worry about it, give it another month and we'll be full swing in the miyata/randy fight, not a big deal and maybe even better.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 22, 2008)

I've always wondered (and I'm sure it's been brought up)...why hasn't Martinez moved UP a weight class...21 title defenses is ridicioulous, lol...maybe he likes being a big fish in a small pond.


----------



## Segan (Aug 22, 2008)

IronFist Alchemist said:


> I've always wondered (and I'm sure it's been brought up)...why hasn't Martinez moved UP a weight class...21 title defenses is ridicioulous, lol...maybe he likes *being a big fish in a small pond*.


In Ippo, Featherweight is one of the bigger ponds, if anything.

And if Jr. Lightweight and Lightweight in Japan are any indication of the relative world level, Martinez probably would have had a much harder time to find opponents than in Featherweight.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 22, 2008)

Segan said:


> In Ippo, Featherweight is one of the bigger ponds, if anything.
> 
> And if Jr. Lightweight and Lightweight in Japan are any indication of the relative world level, Martinez probably would have had a much harder time to find opponents than in Featherweight.



Well yeah, that's true...the FW division is tremendously deep...but he's ruled it with an iron fist for the past decade...but whatever, he won't be going anywhere until Ippo beats him (_eventually_)


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

I've always wondered if Martinez is based upon the real boxer named Ricardo Lopez -- he had 51 wins and 0 losses. He actually successfully defended his title even _more_ times than Martinez by hitting the 22 mark.

Anyway...

I can never imagine Ippo beating Martinez, but he has a long while to improve and gain experience yet, and Martinez is only getting older. Personally, I'm not actually even that interested in the matchup -- not at the moment, anyway. I loved the Date/Martinez match because of the emotional investment I had in it, skilfully conjured through the fleshing out that Morikawa gave to Date's character and the intense struggle we see him go through.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Aug 22, 2008)

That may be how Ippo will beat him...Ippo will be hitting his prime and Martinez will be on the decline...then in like the last second of the last round, beats him with like a Dempsey Smash or something, lol...we'll see when it gets there.


----------



## Puar (Aug 24, 2008)

> Found these on another forum. Both are cam raws
> Link removed
> Link removed



The 821 Link is for a chapter that says it is Round 822, but is actually 823.
The 822 Link is for a chapter that says it is Round 821, but is actually 822.

Thanks to Doc Terror for the find!


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2008)

Puar said:


> The 821 Link is for a chapter that says it is Round 822, but is actually 823.
> The 822 Link is for a chapter that says it is Round 821, but is actually 822.
> 
> Thanks to Doc Terror for the find!


Thank you.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit. I didn't expect Miyata to dominate him like this. Did Morikawa pull off a fake build-up?


----------



## SaiST (Aug 24, 2008)

Online viewing?... Summary?... Please?

Can't view 'em.


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2008)

SaiST said:


> Online viewing?... Summary?... Please?
> 
> Can't view 'em.


Chapter 821 is missing, so we have only the raws for 822 + 823.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Miyata basically dominates RBJ and is wailing on him. In the next round, RBJ is starting to chatch up and even keeps up with Miyata's speed and finally manages to corner him. Then he's starting to pound on him, but Miyata actually avoids all the punches while being stuck in the friggin' corner. And on the last page he successfully counters RBJ.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 24, 2008)

Miyata will probably burn himself out in the later rounds, cutting his weight like that should lower his stamina, like what happened to Takamura in his fight with Hawk.

He will more than likely get caught with a big blow that fucks up his foot work too.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2008)

pretty much a classic miyata start then


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 24, 2008)

I'd also like everyone to recall how well Date started against Martinez, contrary to virtually all expectations.

...

And then what happened afterwards.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 24, 2008)

yeah yeah =p

--

anyway, so the approx order seems to be randy reeling from some punches, the ref gets between them and they jump into action again, flashback possibly to the start and how they started so fast then too, randy sticks with miyatas speed and traps him in the corner. He unleashes a barrage of punches all of which Miyata dodges before Miyata catches him with a counter. Randy is reeling.

chapters starts with randy having been punched from the corner, miyata circles him and gets out, randy unleashes a load of punches all of which miyata is dodging. Miyata gets inside his guard and hits and then gets back out of range, again he dodges and then lands a counter. By the end of the chapter he's landing several and picking randy off and we get a shocked randy and a confident Miyata


----------



## MIHAWK. (Aug 25, 2008)

why isnt there the 821 chapter?

EDIT:

btw the smash was invented by ruddock or rocky marciano? didnt HnI state it was made by marciano?


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Guys, the thread title with the information about the chapters is misleading as it currently is.

Whoever zipped those two new cam-raws (thanks by the way) messed up the chapters.

There IS a raw for 821 and the other release is for 822. Go and check the chapter covers, you can see the numbers imprinted there. While the zipped folders might lie, the chapter covers don't. We do in fact have chapters 821 and 822 already.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yak said:


> Guys, the thread title with the information about the chapters is misleading as it currently is.
> 
> Whoever zipped those two new cam-raws (thanks by the way) messed up the chapters.
> 
> There IS a raw for 821 and the other release is for 822. Go and check the chapter covers, you can see the numbers imprinted there. While the zipped folders might lie, the chapter covers don't. We do in fact have chapters 821 and 822 already.


No way.

We still have one chapter missing the first round entry fight. The raws we have already show them in the middle of the fight.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

Shroomsday said:


> The chapter numbering on the magazine has been messed up for a while. It's been one behind since they used the same chapter number twice and never corrected it.


Just what I wanted to say.

Yaks are stupid


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Shroomsday said:


> The chapter numbering on the magazine has been messed up for a while. It's been one behind since they used the same chapter number twice and never corrected it.



I see, so that's where the problem is coming from. That makes it entirely complicated now. D:

Fuck you Segan. Fuck yourself right up the ass.


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yak said:


> I see, so that's where the problem is coming from. That makes it entirely complicated now. D:


Only if you do the thinking.

Not, if you leave the numbering to Puar. 



> Fuck you Segan. Fuck yourself right up the ass.


Butthurt already? 

Ï always wanted to say that at least once


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> Only if you do the thinking.
> 
> Not, if you leave the numbering to Puar.
> 
> ...



Excuse me that I utterly LACKED the vital information that the magazine publishers themselves were responsible for the screw-ups, I took it that it could simply have been an error made by I-O which isn't entirely unlikely, you character-cunt 


YOU will be the one who's mighty butthurt once I'm done raping your little rectum with a telephone pole, fucker


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2008)

nownow kids xD

I can't wait to see Randy land his first good hit on Miyata hehe


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

Should've hopped onto the HnI train sooner, you horny bovine


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> nownow kids xD
> 
> I can't wait to see Randy land his first good hit on Miyata hehe



It'll never happen, Tom. 



@Segan: Elitist prick


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yak said:


> It'll never happen, Tom.


Yes, it will. Remember Gedo? It took a long time for Ippo to land his first blow, but he did it nonetheless.

Randy's gonna beat Miyata to a bloody pulp 



> @Segan: Elitist prick


Sorry, here's a cookie for you.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2008)

Randy will definately give him a beating for at least a round or two, you can guarentee it's not going to be an entirely one sided fight lol.


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Segan said:


> Yes, it will. Remember Gedo? It took a long time for Ippo to land his first blow, but he did it nonetheless.
> 
> Randy's gonna beat Miyata to a bloody pulp
> 
> Sorry, here's a cookie for you.



Nah, it won't. Ichiro is the new Sasuke 

But seriously, yeah, I would hope that Randy murderstomps the crap out of Miyata 



With chocolate filling?


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

Yak said:


> Nah, it won't. Ichiro is the new Sasuke
> 
> But seriously, yeah, I would hope that Randy murderstomps the crap out of Miyata


Sooner or later, it will happen.



> With chocolate filling?


You like chocolate, too? I got a bag full of these 

Take as much as you want.


----------



## Mori` (Aug 25, 2008)

you two make such a good couple >_>

--

I still don't see Miyata losing the fight but he'll definately take a pounding whilst getting to the finish line.


----------



## Yak (Aug 25, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> you two make such a good couple >_>
> 
> --
> 
> I still don't see Miyata losing the fight but he'll definately take a pounding whilst getting to the finish line.



Not you, TOO! 


Nah, Miyata MUST lose. It must be an example that he picked the wrong path and Ippo needs to show him how its done.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2008)

Sweet siggie, Yak. Really sucks that Itagaki was never animated.

I would love for Miyata to lose, but I want Morikawa to put some kind of interesting twist on it.


----------



## ~Mamoru~ (Aug 25, 2008)

It looks like Daa Daa Daa is catching up with HnI. 

Surely, there can't be more to discuss about a 40 ch series than a 820+ series in it's own sub-forum.


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 25, 2008)

~Mamoru~ said:


> It looks like Daa Daa Daa is catching up with HnI.
> 
> Surely, there can't be more to discuss about a 40 ch series than a 820+ series in it's own sub-forum.



'the fuck is Daa Daa Daa, and why has it 62 votes? 

anyway, awesome fight so far but I expect RBJ to get serious in the next rounds.


----------



## Eloking (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm a kinda silent follower of HnI, but I wanted to tell you that you just got my vote 

Elok


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2008)

I think, RBJ is going to realize sooner or later, that he's going to lose if he keeps trying to keep up Miyata's pace.

That's when he will go back to the stance he used in his spar against Itagaki.

Although, that ass of manager isn't helping him there.



Eloking said:


> I'm a kinda silent follower of HnI, but I wanted to tell you that you just got my vote
> 
> Elok


That's great. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 25, 2008)

Jesus Date said:


> 'the fuck is Daa Daa Daa, and why has it 62 votes?



Gag votes.

For the most part, anyway...


----------



## bugrit (Aug 26, 2008)

i guess to be clear. its when his dad moves the mitts about. remember when he kept moving the mitts up and miyata was getting annoyed, then his dad got pissed for his son talking back during miyatas weight training bit.

 i think its obvious that its a rematch of the dads with sons for subsitutes. RBJ will use his dads style. and the one knows whats lacking the most will be miyatas dad. thats y i reckon miyata will win.


----------



## TalikX (Aug 28, 2008)

ive finally caught up with the manga, it took me awhile but i got it done. anyways after that i have a few opinions...

#1 I think theres too much talking before fights, its always the same old "oh hes good at this and this but im good at this" and "im gonna win etc" kinda bores me out a bit.
#2 i like takamura and all but him never losing is annoying,its not very realistic at all for a japanese fighter to conquer 6 weight classes, i mean come on... his ego is so giant but i guess thats what makes him but still i want him to lose a few more times
#3 well my favourite character of the series is (no surprise) ippo so ive kinda getting tired of waiting and i want him to either perfect the dempsey roll or take a faster route to ricardo martinez, i mean the guy is like 30, and even though he is still a god hes getting old.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 28, 2008)

/edit

Mistake, oops.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 28, 2008)

I think Ippo is 22 or 24.


----------



## Segan (Aug 29, 2008)

He was stated to be 23 at some point in the series, so if anything, he's gotta be 24 by now or close to that age.


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2008)

Great as always, Puar. Thank you.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 30, 2008)

thx Puar


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 30, 2008)

1) Cheers to the IO team.

2) Miyata is a complete badass.


----------



## Yak (Aug 30, 2008)

Hm, awesome chapters, thanks Puar.

Can't wait for the equilibrium to break here so that the tides turn in favour of Randy. So far he got his ass beat the entire time.


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> 1) Cheers to the IO team.
> 
> 2) Miyata is a complete badass.


Hmph...RBJ will step up soon enough 

Though, both of them have a father-complex, don't they?


----------



## Yak (Aug 30, 2008)

Its actually cool to have Sawamura giving comments from the audience, gives us some more insight in the typical tactics of a counter boxer. So far we pretty much had every major boxer in Ippo have some sort of say from the audience, right? Save for Vorg, maybe.


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2008)

Yak said:


> Its actually cool to have Sawamura giving comments from the audience, gives us some more insight in the typical tactics of a counter boxer. So far we pretty much had every major boxer in Ippo have some sort of say from the audience, right? Save for Vorg, maybe.


You're forgetting Martinez, Hawk and Eagle


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Hmph...RBJ will step up soon enough
> 
> Though, both of them have a father-complex, don't they?



Haha, both true. When the former happens I'll be especially interested to see how Miyata copes.

One thing I really liked about the latest chapter is the concept of the counter-without-throwing-a-counter; the way Miyata used _intelligence_ as the opening jab instead of an actual punch. Sawamura's commentary is already interesting me.


----------



## Majeh (Aug 30, 2008)

just rad up to 821. I was a little disappointed that 821 was only 14 pages..=\


----------



## Segan (Aug 30, 2008)

Majeh said:


> just rad up to 821. I was a little disappointed that 821 was only 14 pages..=\


By far not the first time this happened...


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 30, 2008)

That's the problem with Ippo. At first you're intimidated by the sheer number of chapters that keeps getting higher by the week. But once you catch up, you'd wish that you were several volumes behind.


----------



## Jicksy (Aug 30, 2008)

^ qft, was the same for me. 

on another note, about rbj's father being beaten somewhat badly in the match against big ichiro albeit still winning... gives miyata some chance, no?


----------



## Puar (Aug 30, 2008)

Majeh said:


> just rad up to 821. I was a little disappointed that 821 was only 14 pages..=\



The numerous spreads puts the page count up there at 18...


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Aug 30, 2008)

Can someone post a link to the 823 raw, please?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah 821 was lame lol, who's going to punch first blah blah blah tons of pages later bam, chapter over.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 1, 2008)

you thought it was lame? hrm I really enjoyed it as an opening to things


----------



## jkingler (Sep 1, 2008)

Judging by his theme, attention span might not be his strong point. 

I thought it was awesome, too. 

P.S. This is a Miyata fight. This is Ippo. You're going to get a lot of meta-fighting and explanation. If that's not to your liking, I'm amazed you've read this far.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 1, 2008)

i really hope this fight is a complete destruction of miyata. to be honest i really want this fight to be over and done with. doesn't really matter who wins but if miyata losses hooray.


----------



## bugrit (Sep 6, 2008)

hmmm lookin from a purely fight perspective. rbj should beat miyata, simply because of the sytles maychup.

if you think about it from the storyline. if miyata wins wats stopping him from fighting ippo. and if he does, what happen to the future story arc and all the floating fears of " never destined"

even though id like to say miyata wins because i bet morikwa wants to emphasize the value of having the experience of your dad at your back. miyata will lose so ippo will get a shot at RBJ. 8]

rbj vs ippo will be good stuff. gogo liver blow


----------



## Yak (Sep 8, 2008)

Puar = God.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2008)

Fuck yea, thanks.

By the way, the pages 7 and 8 are in wrong order.


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 8, 2008)

Excellent chapter.  Just when Miyata started getting comfortable with the blitzing, Randy Boy goes up a gear or two.  After Randy has Miyata back against the wall, Miyata goes up another gear.  Beautiful defense by Miyata.  Hit and don't get hit back, Whitaker style.


----------



## Puar (Sep 8, 2008)

Segan said:


> Fuck yea, thanks.
> 
> By the way, the pages 7 and 8 are in wrong order.



Erm...  No they're not?


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2008)

Puar said:


> Erm...  No they're not?


Then why is there a panel of Miyata's mouth bleeding before he got an on-panel hit one page later?


----------



## Puar (Sep 8, 2008)

You'd have to ask Morikawa on that one, but our Scanner scanned them in the exact order it was printed in...  That's for sure!  My best answer is that blood was drawn, no pun intended, on that very panel.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, well, no big deal. I just thought it was a little odd.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 8, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Whitaker style.



That's what came to my mind too -- the way he dodged all those shots while in the corner, amazing.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 9, 2008)

Chapter was def. really Good.  Expect Randy Boy though to step it up again.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2008)

NEW SEASON OF HNI THIS JANUARY YAY

Probaly late though


----------



## jkingler (Sep 15, 2008)

Are you serious?!?! LINK!


----------



## jkingler (Sep 15, 2008)

FUCK! FOUND IT! FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 15, 2008)

I KNOW ITS AWESOME

90 EPISODES OF WIN


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 15, 2008)

awesome news  and 90 eps is just


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 15, 2008)

FUCKING YEAH!!!!!11111

FUCK YES!!

... calm down, calm down...
WOW! this is the best news i heard for a long time


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 15, 2008)

DFGKJNFDGKJSLGMLKMDLSFGKSFGNSDLKGJNDFGN


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Sep 16, 2008)

FUUUUUUUUUUCKKKKKK YESSS YESSS YESSSSSSSSSS

ahhh wooooooooooo that's too awesome!!! what do i do what do i dooo


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 16, 2008)

wow!  thats crazy.  best news ever

Takamura = instawin


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 16, 2008)

i hope we'll see some itagaki fights and takamura vs. hawk of course


----------



## acritarch (Sep 17, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i really hope this fight is a complete destruction of miyata. to be honest i really want this fight to be over and done with. doesn't really matter who wins but if miyata losses hooray.



I agree with you for some odd reason. I just kinda want Miyata to lose, and I want it to happen fast... Miyata needs to learn a lesson or two (well, maybe he already learned and will break it out in this fight but who knows..).


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 20, 2008)

Hell yeah. Thanks IO.

That last page really looks like some sort of funky advert for a new Gillette shaving blade...I half expected Miyata to follow that line with: "The best a man can get."

(Expect Randy to learn from this round by going to his corner, shaving his moustache off, and then immediately levelling up.)

To be serious, though:

Awesome round. Arguably the most impressive round that we've ever seen Miyata give in his entire pro career, considering both the level of his opponent and the sheer domination. Beautiful boxing.

Of course, you just know that it's not gonna stay that way. I'm very interested to see how Randy turns the tables here.


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm starting to get the feeling that if Miyata is going to lose it will not be because of Randy's ability as a boxer, but his own stubborness to prove himself instead of focusing on winning in the best possible way.

You saw what happened with Itagaki when he tried the same shit with Imai. He almost lost.

Sooner or later Miyata's going to get hit if he's sticks to infighting.


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 20, 2008)

Miyata fanboy turning I? 

awesome first round.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 20, 2008)

damn it 3 chapters in and rbj keeps on looking more and more like a punching bag. i don't care how but i just hope miyata loses.


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2008)

Holy shit, I just saw the 825 raw.

*Spoiler*: __ 



Miyata used the same punch that won him the comeback fight. The result was just devastating.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 20, 2008)

Segan said:


> Holy shit, I just saw the 825 raw.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



things he's doing to rbj making him look like fodder


----------



## Segan (Sep 20, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> things he's doing to rbj making him look like fodder


Yea.

Ippo wouldn't stand a damn chance if he fought Miyata now.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

lol with the ippo subforum it seems all the discussion still happens in here >_>


----------



## Gary (Sep 20, 2008)

lol, this thread should be packed with poeple.
 ;


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 20, 2008)

the way i see it miyata either gonna win uncontested or suffer defeat thru unexpected circumstance. i was hoping rbj to dominate miyata i don't want some random occurrence to defeat him.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 20, 2008)

RBJ is gunna switch hit in the next few chapters and I think it'll be Ippo-like in that one punch manages to turn the tide of the match all the way around (for a while)


----------



## Jicksy (Sep 20, 2008)

yosha! new chaps  much appreciated


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2008)

wow it looks like miyata will totally win (as of 823). thats surprising, i figured with so much hype for like 200 chapters straight, randy boy jr would have been miuch scarier in the 1st round.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Sep 20, 2008)

RBJ is being a let down. =/

Miyata is epic win right now.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Sep 20, 2008)

I can't find 824 raw


----------



## Tracespeck (Sep 20, 2008)

RBJ is going to land a mega-counter off a switch hit that breaks Miyata's jaw, just like what happened to his father.  That's my prediction at least, this fight is a mirror of his father's with the same ending because Miyata is still trying to be his father rather then surpass him.  Miyata winning this so easy is just too much of a let down from all the build up to be possible.


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Sep 20, 2008)

yeah but RBJ can take hits and miyata can't. so it makes sense for most of the damage being done to RBJ for it to be a more equal match overall


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

new raw :3


----------



## Segan (Sep 22, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> new raw :3



*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit, a connected Jolt counter and RBJ is still standing? He sure can take damage.


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ok I think thats it for Randy. Miyata is completely dominating him.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nah the tables are about to turn, Randy is still standing after what Miyata hit him with, I still think he's going to end up being similar to Ippo in that he's going to be able to take damage and deal a lot with a single punch


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 23, 2008)

Miyata is fucking rediculous man


----------



## Mori` (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks puar, much appreciated


----------



## Segan (Sep 25, 2008)

Thank you Puar.

Perfect punch, huh? I think we know about that already.


----------



## ampotaness (Sep 25, 2008)

the most awesome news yet has come!

*Spoiler*: __ 




Looking at this page




thanks Puar and IO team..


----------



## MechaTC (Sep 25, 2008)

ampotaness said:


> the most awesome news yet has come!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



fuck yeah!  I'm so excited.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I loved the first anime.  hopefully they keep the same production quality...or it gets even better! : D


----------



## Yak (Sep 30, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Randy is at the point of cashing out. I hope he pulls through somehow, Miyata also looked worried somehow.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2008)

no mentions on the new raw?

was a curious little chapter, hard to tell what happened from the action alone given there actully wasn't really a lot of action >_>

I saw a couple of people on the DG boards suggesting the leg clash was something that was going to damage Miyata later in the fight injurywise but I think it might actually be meant to serve as a warning that Miyata didn't heed that Randy had switched stance and that he could have been at risk right there (insert your own punctuation).

-mori, waiting for morikawa to switch hit


----------



## Yak (Sep 30, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> no mentions on the new raw?
> 
> was a curious little chapter, hard to tell what happened from the action alone given there actully wasn't really a lot of action >_>
> 
> ...



Might be, although to me it just looked like Randy was desperately squeezing a few more seconds out of the fight to be on the save side for the bell. That eventually saved him from Miyata destroying him to the end of the round, imo.


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2008)

Yak said:


> Might be, although to me it just looked like Randy was desperately squeezing a few more seconds out of the fight to be on the save side for the bell. That eventually saved him from Miyata destroying him to the end of the round, imo.


Actually, I think that Randy was a little dizzy and changed to southpaw stance subconsciously.

I really don't think he's the kind of boxer to resort to this kind of tactic you described.


----------



## Yak (Sep 30, 2008)

Segan said:


> Actually, I think that Randy was a little dizzy and changed to southpaw stance subconsciously.
> 
> I really don't think he's the kind of boxer to resort to this kind of tactic you described.



Hm, yeah, looking back into the last scene of 826, he still had his left leg in front. Maybe it was just an accident. He might have wanted to dodge the Jolt Miyata was about to throw and then staggered back and got hooked into Ichiro's leg causing them to fall.

Then again, we don't know, Randy is cunning and he is kinda desperate for the victory, too. We'll see soon.


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2008)

Randy cunning? Maybe, but his boxing doesn't show that, and neither does his character.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2008)

Yak said:


> Hm, yeah, looking back into the last scene of 826, he still had his left leg in front. Maybe it was just an accident. He might have wanted to dodge the Jolt Miyata was about to throw and then staggered back and got hooked into Ichiro's leg causing them to fall.



looking at it again it does look like Miyata was perhaps coming from round the side slightly at him, I'm not really sure how the follow on was going. I guess actually understanding the dialogue would help us eh xD



Segan said:


> Randy cunning? Maybe, but his boxing doesn't show that, and neither does his character.



wait till it turns out his boxing so far has been leading miyata into trying a big punch so he could unleash a devastating switch hitting chin splitting earth shaking belt stealing punch of his own.

-mori, all about the chin splitting.


----------



## Segan (Sep 30, 2008)

Ammanas said:


> wait till it turns out his boxing so far has been leading miyata into trying a big punch so he could unleash a devastating switch hitting chin splitting earth shaking belt stealing punch of his own.
> 
> -mori, all about the chin splitting.


You're taking that out of context. xD

What you're describing is simply a gameplan. But what Yak referred to was more an attitude of sorts. Cunning as in resorting to somewhat petty, but effective tricks, sorta like Gedo did.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 30, 2008)

And you are taking humour too seriously *claps*

You're also making assumptions based on yaks use of the word cunning when it can be used to refer to far more subtle and morally upright things than petty tricks.

Not that I actually disagree with you on your assessment that RBJ hasn't really displayed that much "cunning", I'd just be open to the possibility given that he's got to swing the fight at some point.

-Mori, Arnie was cunning.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 1, 2008)

maybe rbj is like taka much more dangerous on the brink of defeat and consciousness. just hope so he got to make up for hype that is rbj


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 4, 2008)

Are the raws worth a read?


----------



## Gary (Oct 4, 2008)

Any one know, how many chapters are out so far?


----------



## Segan (Oct 5, 2008)

Gary said:


> Any one know, how many chapters are out so far?


828 or so. The official numbering has gone wrong once or twice, so the current latest chapter is labeled 827, I think.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 7, 2008)

TO THHEEEE FAAAACCCEEEE

-Mori, TO THEEEE FAAAACCEEE


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 10, 2008)

epicness puar thx


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 10, 2008)

thanks Puar, epic chapter! i wonder what randy will do in order to still win this fight... to me it seems that he already lost. 
but you know, when he's standing he still can create a miracle


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 10, 2008)

Puaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaar!...

OMG chapter was OMG ...


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 10, 2008)

Just brilliant. An evolve form of the cross counter?


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 10, 2008)

Jesus.

I'm actually rooting for Randy now. This is just complete destruction.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 11, 2008)

metal_uzumaki said:


> Just brilliant. An evolve form of the cross counter?



imho not really a cross counter...
he evaded it completely and then hit him from the side after shifting there! randy didn't see that one coming so he couldn't prepare for the impact.... 
sawamura(?) explained that the best counter is the one which you don't see coming.

miyata is totally destroying him at the moment, i can't see how randy will overcome this. i can't see ANYONE beating up miyata now unless miyata has some weakness we haven't seen now.


----------



## Segan (Oct 11, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> Jesus.
> 
> I'm actually rooting for Randy now. This is just complete destruction.


Heh, it will get even worse for Randy...


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 11, 2008)

Invisible punch.

BRILLIANT!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 11, 2008)

i think disaster will strike miyata soon, often in his fights miyata displays godlike boxing skills but something disastrous happens to him near end.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 11, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i think disaster will strike miyata soon, often in his fights miyata displays godlike boxing skills but something disastrous happens to him near end.



Aye, Miyata's Achilles’ heel (that Hearns-esque frailty) is just about the only thing that makes his fights interesting to me. Even then it's not really a completely equalising flaw at all -- he compensates for that frailty with a ridiculous level of heart. I think we all pretty much expect disaster to strike Miyata soon -- it seems nearly inevitable when considering some of Mori's past fight structures -- but the real question is whether that disaster will ultimately lead to his defeat (ala Mashiba) or whether he can hang on to deliver that final KO punch (ala Arnie). I'm hoping that it'll be the former, although I'm wondering how that would impact the future plot as a whole. 

All I know is that Ippo is very lucky that he's not fighting Miyata right now. This fight (so far) has really emphasised that decisive gap between them, in my eyes.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Oct 11, 2008)

I love how this fight turned out the exact opposite of what most people, including myself thought.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 11, 2008)

lol thats gay Miyata is completly raping him, i want Randy to win but u know he won't =[


----------



## Saiko (Oct 11, 2008)

Miyata is beating the shit out of Randy.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 11, 2008)

So how long will this manga continue? for another 10 years? lol.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2008)

Hopefully I dont mind 

but Miyata is so overpowered =[


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 12, 2008)

one devastating body blow and his advantage of speed is gone ^_^
maybe he will just crush randy and then it's over  from time to time something new and unexpected should be done... this fight was hyped like hell, why not end it after a few rounds with miyata totally destroying randy


----------



## Gary (Oct 12, 2008)

where can  Iview the new chapter at?


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2008)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 13, 2008)

Crazy Chapter.  But for those of you who keep up with this manga, should know that how these fights are structured.  Miyata is about to get owned to the point where it appears he may lose.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 13, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Crazy Chapter.  But for those of you who keep up with this manga, should know that how these fights are structured.  Miyata is about to get owned to the point where it appears he may lose.



miyata must have an INCREDIBLE weakness to fuck up this fight.. he's destroying randy at this point!
the only scenario i see randy winning in is: he invades miyata's space like he did with itagaki's and lands some body blows... miyata will propably lose his rhythm and question his abilities... blablabla...
gogo miyata! destroy him


----------



## Gary (Oct 13, 2008)

Thank    you.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 13, 2008)

I think it's silly that as of 825 Randy still hasn't shown his skill as a switch hitter, or his 'static' ability. He's in trouble, he's acknowledged he's in trouble, why wouldn't he go all out already?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Oct 13, 2008)

He can't switch hit because he isn't being given any oppurtunity to. Counters are coming when he doesn't expect them and most of them are too fast for him to even perceive. Under those circumstances, it doesn't surprise me that he is getting schooled.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 13, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> He can't switch hit because he isn't being given any oppurtunity to. Counters are coming when he doesn't expect them and most of them are too fast for him to even perceive. Under those circumstances, it doesn't surprise me that he is getting schooled.



Yep. A major part of boxing is mental -- something that Mori has continually stressed throughout the series. To perform with your usual style, it's normally important to feel comfortable and relaxed instead of panicked or tense. That's normally called 'getting into your rhythm' in boxing terms. Randy, so far, has been thrown off balance from the very first moments of the fight; Miyata chose the perfect moment to dash in, startle Randy, and then counter him, as seen in Blizzard's siggie. Ever since that point Randy has been anticipated and pummelled. He's playing a continual game of catchup. 

In the latest chapter, Miyata allowed him to gain a false sense of security -- Randy finally began to feel like he was getting into his rhythm, and you see his growing delight -- only to discover that he was just being baited into one hell of a counter. He must be _completely_ screwed up on the mental front now. I can't see him pulling out his switch-hitting until he can take a moment to completely calm down and _think_...which should probably take place in-between rounds, while sitting in his corner. Maybe even while the ref is counting, although it's doubtful.

I find it interesting that before the fight, Miyata declared that 'counters will be useless', and yet now he's indulging in them as if they're Pringles.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 13, 2008)

Well Randy hasn't shown any switching abitlies cos of what the guys above said he hasn't been given a chance in hell.

Its completely one sided I wonder what stumbling block Miyata will hit during this fight though.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Oct 13, 2008)

Dream Brother said:


> I find it interesting that before the fight, Miyata declared that 'counters will be useless', and yet now he's indulging in them as if they're Pringles.



He had been conflicted over whether to use his dad's style or "his" style. It was similar to how Itagaki was debating about what style to use when he fought Imai at the east rookie king finals. Using his own style also added shock to the enemy camp since they expected them to be useless.


----------



## Violent by Design (Oct 13, 2008)

If anyone remembers the fight isn't that much diff from Miyata Sr vs Randy Boy Sr, remember Miyata Sr was also winning on points up intill the final round (i think it was the last round) where he obviously gets ko'd.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't recall there being anything about RBS being dominated to this extent. I don't remember any mention of early downs either.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 13, 2008)

yeah, my opinion is the same as yours... randy just isn't allowed to perform his "style"!
how many raw chapters are out there? i don't want to read them, i just want to know 
if miyata is able to land another counter like that again or even a jolt counter (oh god have mercy with randy^^) in one of the next chapters i would view the raws^^


----------



## Majeh (Oct 13, 2008)

Dam i thought this would be a decent fight but so far its looking like a Pro-boxer beating up an infant...=\


----------



## Codde (Oct 13, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> I don't recall there being anything about RBS being dominated to this extent. I don't remember any mention of early downs either.


I think it was stated the damage he got in the fight is what caused his death.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 14, 2008)

I have a bad feeling about Miyata.. It's going too easy and smooth.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 14, 2008)

Miyata == boxing's Killua?  Perfect counter == Kanmaru?


----------



## Blizzard chain (Oct 14, 2008)

Code said:


> I think it was stated the damage he got in the fight is what caused his death.



He was only damaged after his fight. That damage compounded with the title match was what cost him his life. Though if miyata is STILL not up to par with miyata sr., then I could understand how badly RBS was beaten on.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 14, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> He was only damaged after his fight. That damage compounded with the title match was what cost him his life. Though if miyata is STILL not up to par with miyata sr., then I could understand how badly RBS was beaten on.



i think he has already surpassed his father. he knew all his moves when he was just a kid because he COULD SEE them! his father was shocked about that..
miyata should be above his fathers level,l otherwise he couldn't win this fight


----------



## Codde (Oct 15, 2008)

Blizzard chain said:


> He was only damaged after his fight. That damage compounded with the title match was what cost him his life. Though if miyata is STILL not up to par with miyata sr., then I could understand how badly RBS was beaten on.



420
420

It was stated that his title match was relatively quick as a result of the brain damage he recieved from his match against Miyata Sr. And both Sakaguchi (who feels Randy Boy even got more damaged than Miyata) and Randy Boy Jr. attribute his death more to the damage he got in his match gainst Miyata Sr.


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 15, 2008)

Sooo, where's 829 raw?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 15, 2008)

how are the scans coming along?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Puar!


Online viewer isn't working for chapter 826, though.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 16, 2008)

I really do feel sorry for Randy at this point. This is an even more crushing version of Mayweather/Gatti. And if that jolt lands...

Come on 'Asura' -- show us _something_.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 16, 2008)

Has someone the Download link for the 829 Raw ?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 16, 2008)

Icarus said:


> Has someone the Download link for the 829 Raw ?



i second this request


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 16, 2008)

Damn just read 826 its not even funny anymore


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

I actually hope Miyata trounces RBJ.  FOr the simple fact that I just didn't see that coming?  Spending years have this character get so close and fall, rise and fall, over and over, I was expecting him to fall on over again.  

Still...I am cynical.  That Jolt hasn't landed yet.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Oct 16, 2008)

This fight needs to continue as it is with a victory for Miyata... even if Randy shows that "thing" that gave other people so much trouble...

because as Randy said himself... this is a fight to rise to World level... the winner must prove to be worthy of being above...


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks Puar. And I really didn't notice that Randy was switching stances all along...



Dream Brother said:


> I really do feel sorry for Randy at this point. This is an even more crushing version of Mayweather/Gatti. And if that jolt lands...
> 
> Come on 'Asura' -- show us _something_.


*ATTENTION! MASSIVE SPOILERS!*
*Spoiler*: __ 



The Jolt connects and Randy is down for the second time. But he's still getting up, practically out cold. Miyata sr. warns the junior, and Miyata is going in for the kill *cliffhanger* 




That's about what I know from the raws.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 16, 2008)

Sega; See?  That just enforces my point.  I know it's for tension, but it's been done so many times whenever I see that guy trying I just cringe and hope it ends without him being too injured by something random.


----------



## Segan (Oct 16, 2008)

Deputy Myself said:


> Am I the only one who wants RBJ to win?
> 
> He's fucking awesome


He was awesome in his fight before. But nobody that gets dominated like a little bitch is awesome.


----------



## Saiko (Oct 16, 2008)

Segan said:


> He was awesome in his fight before. But nobody that gets dominated like a little bitch is awesome.



Just wait.. I cant believe that he will be raped so easily by Miyata.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 16, 2008)

I would personally _never_ go as far as to tag Randy with the 'little bitch' label. 

The man is _tough_ -- most other boxers would be knocked out cold by now. Even if Miyata isn't a power puncher, the sheer accumulation of punches that he's landed so far is enough to almost justify a TKO. There's also the fact that many of those flush punches have been beautiful counters, and Randy has taken them all and still had the guts to try and fight back.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 16, 2008)

i'm sure ippo would have the guts too to stand up against these counters! we are speaking about people who are willing to fight the world... their spirit and desire is way above a "normal" boxer.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 16, 2008)

woooooot finally something i want happened awesome frickin great


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 20, 2008)

Thanks Puar!

oh man oh man oh man

i want 829 now 

Randys actually been doing something

Also this chapter also shows a bit of Itagaki's inexperience, not noticing the increased pressure and all

Of course thats mainly due to his limited ammount of fights


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 20, 2008)

f*** yes! 

thx puar


----------



## metal_uzumaki (Oct 20, 2008)

hell yea, the fights just turned up a notch! looks like randy's about to do some damage. Also now we know why Itagaki heard statics before he was taken down by Randy.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 20, 2008)

Randy looks scary now  that Jolt shot Miyata did owwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## Kenshi (Oct 21, 2008)

A NEW RAW CHAPTER IS OUT!!!



			
				fujitak from Ignition one said:
			
		

> Thanks Heiji !!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 





Thanks fujitack!

And something for you guys:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

you might wanna spoiler tag that raw image


----------



## Kenshi (Oct 21, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> you might wanna spoiler tag that raw image



I'm sorry

I've edited my post!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2008)

np  but good 2 see the development


----------



## Segan (Oct 21, 2008)

About fucking time the pace changes!


----------



## Yak (Oct 21, 2008)

FUCK YEA 

Thanks for the raw


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2008)

-bumps thread in hope of new chapters-


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Oct 30, 2008)

that raw pic explains perfectly why he's called asura.


----------



## Puar (Oct 31, 2008)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> -bumps thread in hope of new chapters-



Our package of  829-830 should be arriving on Saturday.  As always, actively looking for RAW Scanners in JP.


----------



## tictactoc (Nov 6, 2008)

So when will Ippo finally come out of the closet ?
Seriously I'm quickly growing tired of him and his annoying adoration for Miyata...ugh :x


----------



## Skull Knight (Nov 8, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Does everyone notice this fight is going exactly the same as miyata father and randy boy snr's fight?  Miyata was dominating and went all out to finish it in one punch..then BAM counter.  Ichirou will lose then ippo will beat randy boy jnr IMO


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

All right, some crappy scans, which are supposed to be chapters 829 and 830.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Finally, Miyata got hit. The static noise is starting to get him off-rhythm.
Nonetheless, Miyata decides to step in. No risk, no win.




Edit: Eh, update!




I think, Yak is going to be furious


----------



## Segan (Nov 8, 2008)

Miyata at full gear (resized):


Randy in badass-mode


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 8, 2008)

thank you very much, but i will wait for scans


----------



## Smoke (Nov 8, 2008)

So when is Ippo gonna finally plow Kumi?

After 800 chaps, not even a bj


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

hes never gona


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 8, 2008)

Smoke said:


> So when is Ippo gonna finally plow Kumi?
> 
> After 800 chaps, not even a bj




Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but they haven't even kissed!

Hell, have they even held hands?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 8, 2008)

i think he hugged her


----------



## Jicksy (Nov 8, 2008)

^ he did? my memory fails me on it


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2008)

I don't remember Ippo hugging Kumi either...but then again, it's a pretty long series.


----------



## shinjowy (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks a lot, Puar!
Randy finally does something other than be a punching bag!


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks puar!
wtf is this static oO


----------



## Tenderfoot (Nov 10, 2008)

Anyone know where i can find 832?


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 10, 2008)

<3 Puar

I bet Randy was still switching stances during the Miyata barrage.


----------



## Segan (Nov 10, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> thanks puar!
> wtf is this static oO


You didn't read the spar between Itagaki and RBJ? Not even the short verbal exchange between Sawamura and Itagaki?

Otherwise you would know, I think.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 10, 2008)

thanks alot puar


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 11, 2008)

NEW RAW!

*Thanks to Heiji for the raw*



*Spoiler*: __ 



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA FEEEELLL THE PAIN MIYATA!

Randy did the same as Sendou, but it seems that miyata blocked the final blow...


----------



## Eloking (Nov 11, 2008)

insi_tv said:


> thanks puar!
> wtf is this static oO



It's an expression that mean that he's putting a lot of preasure on him without knowing how and why. There's no actual real electricity, it's more a way to describe how he's feeling this preasure.


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2008)

Kenshi said:


> NEW RAW!
> 
> *Thanks to Heiji for the raw*
> 
> ...


FUCK YEAH! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Actually, after zooming in, Miyata's glove is clearly above the spot Randy just hit, so I assume it's a clear connected body blow.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Nov 11, 2008)

OHHHHHHHH SHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII....


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Come on RBJ! that body shot looked deadly i aint even read the raws


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That brutal bodyshot begs for an _Eye of the Tiger_ accompaniment.

I hope this comeback continues, hell yeah.


----------



## Segan (Nov 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



And the body shot came when Miyata's getting exhausted. Though, it seems like a replay of his fight against Crocodile Arnie. I hope it doesn't turn out the same. RBJ's gotta win.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 12, 2008)

OH SHI-...


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

NEW IPPO BITCHES!


----------



## Aruarian (Nov 15, 2008)

I beat you to the punch, Puar.


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 18, 2008)

New raw!!!



what a shit chapter


----------



## Segan (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So that's it? Miyata suddenly became a tank? After one hell of a weight control he fucking tanks liver blows?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wtf thats BS miyata and body blows should not mix


----------



## Shintiko (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey can someone remind me which volumes the Takamura vs. Hawk fight is in?  I want to reread that since it was probably my favorite fight of the series.


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2008)

I think it was 42-44 or something.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 19, 2008)

Shintiko said:


> Hey can someone remind me which volumes the Takamura vs. Hawk fight is in?  I want to reread that since it was probably my favorite fight of the series.



try chapter ~380


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 25, 2008)

RAWRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR





*Spoiler*: __ 



BWHAHAHAHA MIYATA BROKE HIS RIBS!!!


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Nov 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



that grin reminded me a lot of sawamura hell he actually looks like him. a happy ending for me in this fight is that miyata would win but is unable to box anymore


----------



## Kenshi (Nov 25, 2008)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> that grin reminded me a lot of sawamura hell he actually looks like him. a happy ending for me in this fight is that miyata would win but is unable to box anymore



Indeed... I really hate 1337 characters.

Ippo=Rock Lee
Miyata= Sasuke


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 1, 2008)

any news on the scans?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2008)

Hm....so close.  So close.  Dance your little dance while I reach back in time to show what was known all this time.


----------



## Segan (Dec 1, 2008)

Agmaster said:


> Hm....so close.  So close.  Dance your little dance while I reach back in time to show what was known all this time.


That was not a quote from the recent chapters, was it?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 1, 2008)

Nah, just me having predicted this to the letter months back.  Unfortunately, I'm too lazy to go back into mid Sept or Oct.  Whenever it most looked like Miyata was gonna win.  This occurs everytime with Miyata, and since he won last time...


----------



## Kenshi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> any news on the scans?



Yes!

Theres no chapter this week 

Next week is a double issue , and the means theres no chapter in two weeks...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 4, 2008)

damn


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 9, 2008)

Still no decent RAWs? =[


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 9, 2008)

There's a new raw out:

 (836)


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 9, 2008)

why is that difference? (835/836)


----------



## jkingler (Dec 9, 2008)

@US: There's no reason to rush IO. When it's up, Puar or some other beautiful Ippo scanslator will share with us. Or if you need to know the exact instant they've finished, do the IRC thing or constantly refresh IO's and DG's sites.

They have a loooooooong history of amazing work and a great work ethic. I trust it will be up whenever they can put up something they'll be proud to attach their name to. 

Waiting howeverlong for IO > instant gratification from some mostly incoherent Engrish-ridden speedsubbers a la Sleepyfans.


----------



## Mullet_Power (Dec 14, 2008)

jkingler said:


> @US: There's no reason to rush IO. When it's up, Puar or some other beautiful Ippo scanslator will share with us. Or if you need to know the exact instant they've finished, do the IRC thing or constantly refresh IO's and DG's sites.
> 
> They have a loooooooong history of amazing work and a great work ethic. I trust it will be up whenever they can put up something they'll be proud to attach their name to.
> 
> Waiting howeverlong for IO > instant gratification from some mostly incoherent Engrish-ridden speedsubbers a la Sleepyfans.



Well I won't complain about speed of a specific scan group, it would be nice to have someone doing speed scans of Ippo. High quality scans are great, but personally I do have a limit for when fast scans outweigh high quality scans.

Hopefully more groups will pop up once the new anime series starts. As I am sure it will get more people into HnI.


----------



## ArtieBoy (Dec 15, 2008)

i thought this manga ended.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 15, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> LOL my bad I was @ work, and super Multi-Tasking. I didn't proof read before I hit submit. I didn't mean to come off rude, what I really meant, was is there a reason there has been a hold up. I didn't know if there was any news as to why the scans slowed down again.
> 
> Thanks JK..


 S'cool.  I was prolly nerdraging.  I do that at work.  Makes the day go by faster.  So long as noone peers into my cubicle when it's triggered.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 15, 2008)

I agree with high quality but slower scans > fast but low quality scans, especially with my Ippo


----------



## Shintiko (Dec 16, 2008)

ArtieBoy said:


> i thought this manga ended.



What gave you that idea?


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 16, 2008)

*yawn* Miyata boxing 

tell me when Takamura's match starts


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Dec 16, 2008)

Thanks man, much appreciated! IPPPPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO 


damn, Miayata looked pretty cool in that pic. Not cool as Sendo's (chibi) tiger roar of course.


----------



## Munken (Dec 16, 2008)

Puar 	pek


----------



## ssj3boruto (Dec 16, 2008)

Puar said:


> So just to repeat it once more, we will be needing a new raw provider as our current source is leaving Japan in December!! if you or someone you know can mail or scan chapters, e-mail us at ippo.online@gmail.com



Thanks for the release. If your source of better quality magazine scans is running to a close, would it not be alright to continue with the low quality ones that periodically come up from Ritual Scan Forge? I know Ignition One prefer to do higher quality stuff, but I remember you talking about how the magazine scans would eventually be replaced with HQ volumes anyway.

This isn't an ideal solution, but it might be an easier solution for a while; particularly since I read over at DG that you're helping out with the new Ippo anime season and new DS game translation.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 16, 2008)

^What he said. 

Also, check your rep. My ideas may yield results for you. I hope they do.

P.S. Thanks in advance for helping with the anime. I can't say how excited about it I am!


----------



## Puar (Dec 16, 2008)

Shroomsday said:


> Thanks for the release. If your source of better quality magazine scans is running to a close, would it not be alright to continue with the low quality ones that periodically come up from Ritual Scan Forge? I know Ignition One prefer to do higher quality stuff, but I remember you talking about how the magazine scans would eventually be replaced with HQ volumes anyway.
> 
> This isn't an ideal solution, but it might be an easier solution for a while; particularly since I read over at DG that you're helping out with the new Ippo anime season and new DS game translation.



Thanks for the suggestion, but Ritual Scan Forge scans of Ippo have always been infrequent with varying grades of quality, sometimes only providing Cam RAWs if any RAWs at all. Most of the times, they don't actually scan their chapters in, but just scrounge up whatever RAWs they can find.  There was a period where we were providing RAWs for the masses and they basically just re-posted what we had uploaded.  And there have been weeks that have gone by without an Ippo RAW from them before because of that.  So, although we love them, they're just not a reliable source for us. Thanks again for the lookout though!

Yeah, the level of involvement with the DS Game TL will probably low and a project that is over with relatively quickly.  Ippo Anime will of course be an ongoing thing and hopefully you guys will like whatever we produce with Saizen and we won't spread ourselves too thin.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 16, 2008)

good luck with the anime project!
i love your work, so take your time


----------



## Nuzzie (Dec 18, 2008)

You don't have to be such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) about it


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 18, 2008)

Miyata>>>>>> Randy Fodder Boy. Canon.
Also, it's just as I'd suspected from the begging. This fight is meant to demonstrate the fact that the gap between "the World' and at least Miyata, although perhaps Ippo as well, has become mighty small. In fact, Miyata is already at a level where he could go at the world and do quite well. Not necessarily Champion, but a contender. All he needs to do is perfect it, and that's all she wrote. Jesus Date/ Ricardo were not normal. not at all. Meh. Vorg is waiting with more potential then Date and will show us skill beyond skill. 

thx for chap puar.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 18, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Miyata>>>>>> Randy Fodder Boy. Canon.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 18, 2008)

Hoho but don't you know Miyata is now super durable?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 18, 2008)

Miyata >> Randy Toy


----------



## Segan (Dec 18, 2008)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Miyata >> Randy Toy


Good thing I've seen the raws. That way I can truthfully deny that statement.


----------



## Skull Knight (Dec 19, 2008)

Redux-shika boo said:


> Miyata>>>>>> Randy Fodder Boy. Canon.
> Also, it's just as I'd suspected from the begging. This fight is meant to demonstrate the fact that the gap between "the World' and at least Miyata, although perhaps Ippo as well, has become mighty small. In fact, Miyata is already at a level where he could go at the world and do quite well. Not necessarily Champion, but a contender. All he needs to do is perfect it, and that's all she wrote. Jesus Date/ Ricardo were not normal. not at all. Meh. Vorg is waiting with more potential then Date and will show us skill beyond skill.
> 
> thx for chap puar.



Wow..you get it to it..lol


----------



## fxu (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wanted to let y'all know that the reader over at mangashare has been updated with Hajime no Ippo chapters and will be kept updated whenever the chapters are out.

thread


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Dec 22, 2008)

lookin at the raws put a smile on my face 


*Spoiler*: __ 



nyahahaha whos the punching bag now miyata


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

> A one month delay on Ippo with constant updates on the situation at hand is still better than, say... a one year wait for releases without knowing the status of the project or future scanslations. (;


Two minutes in Heaven is better than one minute in Heaven. 

Thanks for the new scan, fellas. 

P.S. Who is E-A?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks alot Puar!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 22, 2008)

Uhhh the title says 836 is out, but I can't find it anywhere, can somebody help me out here?


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 22, 2008)

All that movement, and all those combinations...no wonder he's tiring. There's no way he can keep that up for the full twelve rounds; if he's going to keep draining his stamina that rapidly, he can only hope for a KO. If he can't KO Randy, it's just going to be a repeat of the situation he had in the second Ippo spar, where he had to constantly clinch for a whole round just to conserve enough energy to go on. Ippo was a complete amateur at that time, though, and couldn't take advantage of it by hammering in body blows up close -- Randy, on the other hand...he knows his business. 

It looks like this fight so far has just been a showcase of Miyata's best attributes but also his classic Achilles' heel -- the fact that his normal punches just don't pack enough power to completely crush tough fighters like Randy. His only hope seems to be a perfect Jolt, and even then Randy might be tough enough to get off the canvas. A ref stoppage would be ideal for him, really, but I doubt that'll happen, considering how many times it technically _should_ have happened for past fights but didn't. 

Running out of stamina, not enough power in your normal punches, and you're up against a guy with a great chin and an utterly tight defence...as well as crushing power that can turn the tide of a fight easily. Not exactly a good situation for Miyata right now. If I were in Randy's corner, I would tell him to devote the next few rounds to punishing the body -- anyone who has taken good body shots before will know how it can completely drain your strength, let alone when you're gasping for breath already. If he mixes in a few feints and head shots here and there, he'll also keep Miyata guessing and off balance. After a few rounds of that Miyata shouldn't be able to move around the ring like a fly anymore, and Randy can beat the crap out of him against the ropes or in the corner.


----------



## jkingler (Dec 22, 2008)

Body blows ftw. He needs to stop headhunting and do that, as it's actually conducive to getting clean headshots. When he's circling around RB, he's got ample opportunity to punch him in the ribs, liver, etc.

Also, hope his dad's training pays off with his angles. APPAKATO!


----------



## shinjowy (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the new chapter, Puar!

So... I'm guessing this is where Miyata starts getting his ass handed to him? (haven't read the raws yet)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 22, 2008)

jkingler said:


> Body blows ftw. He needs to stop headhunting and do that, as it's actually conducive to getting clean headshots. When he's circling around RB, he's got ample opportunity to punch him in the ribs, liver, etc.
> 
> Also, hope his dad's training pays off with his angles. APPAKATO!



That's what I was wondering. I dont think he threw one Body Shot this whole fight.  But than again, to throw enough weight behind that Punch, he'd need to open his self up and slow his speed down as well, which would make him vulnerable to a country from Randy bizzoy


----------



## Kenshi (Dec 23, 2008)

NEWWW RAAAAAWWWW!!



It features the new season of HnI!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 23, 2008)

yeah baby, thanks puar!
keep up that rush


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 23, 2008)

Wait. Are the rumours that Hni is having another tv season true ? if so, fooking aye!

---
Miyata seems pretty fucked. He'll need to do it Sawamura perfect counter style or something. Hmm, I'm back to thinking Randy will take this. Still, I wonder if Morikawa would have the guts/will to make Miyata lose this fight ? Perhaps Miyata could still get close to his  his ultimate boxing een in losing. Damn Randy! I just don't know anymore. I know it's shounen, but even so....

Thx for the chapter puar!


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 23, 2008)

They're not rumours.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 23, 2008)

when will it air? i have 06.01 in my head, but i'm not sure


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 23, 2008)

Cheers, IO.

And on another note:

RANDY, WHOO!


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 25, 2008)

Damn Puar, you guys are on a roll. Keep it up


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

Thank you, Puar.


----------



## BVB (Dec 25, 2008)

Nice comeback by miyata, but i still think that he will lose. =/


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 25, 2008)

Thanx Puar but isn't this actually 833 according to the raw? Either way it's still the scanslation of the next chapter, but ...


----------



## Segan (Dec 25, 2008)

Karotte said:


> Nice comeback by miyata, but i still think that he will lose. =/


That's what I'm hoping for. I would find it just lame if Mori lets Miyata win like this.
*RAW SPOILER*

*Spoiler*: __ 



It would seem that Miyata had his confidence from the prepared Jolt counter, but after it failed and got his ribs broken afterwards, it would be bullshit if Mori has him winning after all this.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks puar, merry christmas


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 28, 2008)

Rereading the awesome parts of the manga. So I was looking for when Itagaki first faught to his potential. He realizes his h4x reflexes. Can anyone point me towards the right chapter. I can't seem to find it...


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2008)

how many chapter did the anime cover ?


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2008)

Not sure if I already commented, but I have to apologize.  This is a logical evolution of how Miyata's fights can still be dramatic.  THis takes away from neither character, and ramps up the tension, and win or lose (lose I would wince because he'd still be using then Miyata owbns up until teh end technique) I hafta hand it to the mangaka.

I'm impressed.


----------



## Munken (Dec 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how many chapter did the anime cover ?



Not sure but somewhere around 300.


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2008)

hgfdsahjkl said:


> how many chapter did the anime cover ?


313 chapters. Ippo vs Sanada is the last fight that they covered in the movie.


----------



## Jicksy (Dec 29, 2008)

Haohmaru said:


> Rereading the awesome parts of the manga. So I was looking for when Itagaki first faught to his potential. He realizes his h4x reflexes. Can anyone point me towards the right chapter. I can't seem to find it...


chapter 714 i think. its the one where he realizes how his opponents moving in slow motion lol


----------



## Haohmaru (Dec 29, 2008)

Thanks man, that's exactly the chapter I meant.


----------



## hgfdsahjkl (Dec 29, 2008)

that one was made into ova ,right
i remember seeing something like that

@haohmaru and Munken
thanks


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 29, 2008)

Good Fight so far..It seems more one sided..Soon Randy Will start tearing Miyata up, and things will start to look hopeless


----------



## Batman (Dec 30, 2008)

You know, I kinda hope Miyata loses, and badly. Even though he's one of my favorite characters. Just that if he goes down, maybe Ippo will get over his annoying man crush.


----------



## Post It Karma (Dec 30, 2008)

Miyata will win. Otherwise, he will have proven that his father's style of boxing is not up to par.


----------



## Tracespeck (Dec 30, 2008)

Post It Karma said:


> Miyata will win. Otherwise, he will have proven that his father's style of boxing is not up to par.



That's the point though, even his father knows he didn't lose to a lucky punch, he hadn't developed his skills enough.  He was trying to improve miyatas uppercut to take the style farther but miyata wanted to fight exactly like his father used to and when he loses he will be forced to quit or evolve.  Miyata is already as good as his father but he needs to SURPASS his father, he is too fixated on BEING his father to beat the best.  That's his next lesson, maybe he will get lucky and realize it before the fight ends and do what he needs to but I doubt it.


----------



## Segan (Dec 31, 2008)

Thank you Puar.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, well, let's hope RBJ will be able to exploit this.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanx Puar it's looking more and more like this fight is going to show that RBJ > MI(2) which will lead to RBJ vs MI(1) which will most likely lead to MI(1) > RBJ, showing that  MI(1) > RBJ > MI(2), which can be reduced to MI(1) > MI(2) which can be simplified to 1 > 2.

That's logic for you!


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 3, 2009)

Just to remind everyone that the new Season of Hajime no Ippo will start in a couple of days I recommend to listen to this
[YOUTUBE]XAAB5A2ZBaU[/YOUTUBE]

good times ahead


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2009)

And this:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WebDMtitufk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 3, 2009)

I can't wait i've missed Aoki and Takas sexy voices


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2009)

LAILA LAILA LAILA LAILA


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 3, 2009)

YOU LUCKY BASTARD!!

[YOUTUBE]YBNUR7bI0C4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## James (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm a bit saddened the new HNI anime doesn't have the same music composer as the original. The old series had some great memorable background music and the composer had also worked on shows like Trigun (and I think went on to work on Gungrave). 

Just hope the new guy is up to the same level of standard and can create fitting music for the series. I have a feeling it could kinda be like the Naruto anime and Shippuden though. It could change the feel of the series drastically if it's a different style.


----------



## Puar (Jan 3, 2009)

Hmmm...  Why hasn't this been posted here yet?

Translation chapter 15


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 3, 2009)

I WANT TO DIVE LOST-AH MIND



> I'm a bit saddened the new HNI anime doesn't have the same music composer as the original. The old series had some great memorable background music and the composer had also worked on shows like Trigun (and I think went on to work on Gungrave).
> 
> Just hope the new guy is up to the same level of standard and can create fitting music for the series. I have a feeling it could kinda be like the Naruto anime and Shippuden though. It could change the feel of the series drastically if it's a different style.



Agreed, quite disappointing. The old music was excellent. Hope the new guy is good.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 3, 2009)

Tsuneo also worked on Cowboy Bebop, I believe.


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 3, 2009)

ive seen that mini trailer thingy, looks gd 

for an ippo anime laugh, watch this  

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hxn7Atet2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 3, 2009)

gixa786 said:


> for an ippo anime laugh, watch this
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hxn7Atet2w[/YOUTUBE]



Haha, definitely one of my favourite comedy scenes from the series. Never fails to crack me up.


----------



## James (Jan 3, 2009)

Just actually noticed when looking up the previous credits on some of the new anime staff that the composer was one of the two that worked on the Death Note anime. I remember the show having a pretty good sountrack so I hope that quality can be represented in HNI, though there'll need to be a lot more comedy material.

He also worked on shows like Beyblade and Airmaster which I have no idea about the music for (never watched either). Also handled some of the arrangements for Maria-sama ga Miteru which is a little offputting as it's like the polar opposite of Ippo but well I'll keep positive.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 4, 2009)

Tsuneo was one of the Seatbelts.

That's /discussion, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## James (Jan 4, 2009)

> Tsuneo was one of the Seatbelts.
> 
> That's /discussion, as far as I'm concerned



Yeah well I know he's flat out better and was an awesome composer I'm just trying to find some positives in the fact they've changed composer as soundtrack is a big factor for me in everything, so if they fuck it up this time around I'll probably hate the show.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 4, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I WANT TO DIVE LOST-AH MIND
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, quite disappointing. The old music was excellent. Hope the new guy is good.



 no way the orginial music was amazing  best music is when kimura loses to masiba and that music comes on so epic brings out man tears in me


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 9, 2009)

Well the most recent raw looks interesting, seems like RBJ is going to do what his father did to Ichiro's father. I wonder if Ippo will end it in just one round like what was done to RB. That would just be awesome.


----------



## Majeh (Jan 10, 2009)

Why was 837 scanned b4 836?? or am i missing something.?


----------



## mushi (Jan 10, 2009)

I believe its because of the different groups - io are yet to release anything past 835


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 11, 2009)

Majeh said:


> Why was 837 scanned b4 836?? or am i missing something.?



Your missing something, since 837 isn't scanslated it's raw. Unless you've found someone who's done it, if so please post it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 11, 2009)

Ippo vs randy is coming...


----------



## ATY (Jan 11, 2009)

great chapter
*Spoiler*: __ 



miyata is in a bad situation, thers no way he can win from here


----------



## Eloking (Jan 11, 2009)

And here's the chapter 836



Franky House doesn't have the RAW for the chapter 837, so it'll have to wait.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 12, 2009)

I really hope Miyata doesn't lose. As cool as Ippo owning RBJ in one round would be...

Rereading, currently at the 300's. Dled the soundtracks from the old anime, really pumps up the fights.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 12, 2009)

Miyata realistically cannot win this match up. He will likely get in that lucky punch, that is not actual luck but proof of how much he practised that particular punch in training, and win.

Call it what you want he should lose. He has cracked ribs, he is weight drained and will probably take further beating in the course of the match.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2009)

I can't see how Miyata can win this fight with his ribs gone, but then again if RBJ wins it will be a repeat of the Mashiba scenario


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I can't see how Miyata can win this fight with his ribs gone, but then again if RBJ wins it will be a repeat of the Mashiba scenario



mashiba fight somewhat had foulplay


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2009)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> mashiba fight somewhat had foulplay



I meant in terms of Ippo going for revenge etc lol


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 12, 2009)

i still prefer a victory for miyata in exchange for his boxing career. win the battle but lose the war


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Just let Miyata lose and end his career already.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2009)

No, we can't afford to lose another good boxer. I still haven't recovered from Date's loss


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 12, 2009)

^ I wished but the guy will clearly win... plot matters  but.. how can he win in his current position?? Hope he doesn't get some ridiculous win.


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> No, we can't afford to lose another good boxer. I still haven't recovered from Date's loss


Oh, gimme a freaking break. That's like 40+ volumes ago.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 12, 2009)

But it still hurts Segan...it still hurts...

Miyata has still something up his sleeve, THE SMASH. It is too early for the fight to end.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I can't see how Miyata can win this fight with his ribs gone, but then again if RBJ wins it will be a repeat of the Mashiba scenario



lol, we saw that awful situation a handful of time in the series. Personally, I say that the badder a fight look, the highter his chance of winning are  (The only exception I have in mind is Ippo-Date fight)


----------



## Segan (Jan 12, 2009)

Miyata better not win this one. He better not.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm still convinced that Miyata will win. His current desperate position doesn't mean anything. He was in a desperate position against Arnie (the former OPBF champ) too, it seemed like his counters were useless, he'd lost all mobility and all strength, and he was up against a very tough, very skilled opponent. And yet he turned the tables with one punch.

Besides, Miyata still hasn't used his 'true style' yet, only his father's style. It would totally fit with the HnI pattern if he was able to win, but only by forfeiting his father's style that he's so intent on using and justifying.


The only good reason I see that Miyata should lose is that if RB is later beaten by Ippo, then Miyata could sort of 'indirectly' beat RB by winning against Ippo, and we all know the Miyata vs Ippo fight has to happen sooner or later.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 12, 2009)

Eloking said:


> lol, we saw that awful situation a handful of time in the series. Personally, I say that the badder a fight look, the highter his chance of winning are  (The only exception I have in mind is Ippo-Date fight)



Except Miyata isn't in the same position as Ippo or even Takamura. There isn't any reason to give Miyata the win via plot shield. If he wins in all likelyhood he would relinquish the belt anyway for a higher weight class, and RBJ out of commission and Ippo as top contender for the OPBF, forcing him to fight either the third or forth guy down the list. However if he loses then the plot thickens, Ippo will fight RBJ in a OPBF title match. Since Ippo would have to fight an actual champion instead of some fodder it's way more likely to happen.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 13, 2009)

Randy is aiming at the world. If we think about it, there's no gain for him to look back and fight the japanese champion. Also, I think that Mayata lose enough fight in the plot and I doubt it'll happen again (with the exception of Ippo of course ).

Personally I like PhlegmMaster theorie about Miyata "true style" for a comeback in this fight. If he win, it'll would push Miyata to the world which open the possibility of a world-stage fight between Ippo and him (The possibility of going in a higher class is interesting, but I don't think it'll happen).

And with a losing RBJ, we got here better possibility for a future fight with Ippo (unless he decide to go for the world belt soon). After losing the OPBF belt, and if Morikawa want to kept him in the serie, Randy will need a way to come back in the world ranking.


----------



## robotnik (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope Miyata loses because he's a queer


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 13, 2009)

I've already said this before but:

Miyata will lose, the facts the best i remember them:

Miyata's father loses to Randy sr.
Miyata takes up boxing with the goal of being a replica of his father.  He wants to prove his fathers style, as he knew it, was the best.
Miyata's father recognizes his loss wasn't due to "luck"
Miyata doesnt
Miyatas father wants Miyata to focus on creating a devastating uppercut
Miyata doesn't want to focus on uppercuts because his father didn't
Miyata and Randy are copies of their father, same styles, meeting at roughly the same places in their careers.  Miyata's refusal to evolve beyond his father has left him with the same weakness as his father.

Miyata will lose, probably the exact same way his father did, and be out of boxing for maybe a year or so.  I think that will work very well for the over all story too.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 13, 2009)

thanks again puar!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Aw shit!


----------



## Kenshi (Jan 13, 2009)

RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWRR


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks again Puar!!


----------



## Segan (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, Puar.



Kenshi said:


> RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWRR


Rawparadise is not reachable. Is there any other host I can get the raw from?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2009)

Eloking said:


> *Randy is aiming at the world. If we think about it, there's no gain for him to look back and fight the japanese champion.* Also, I think that Mayata lose enough fight in the plot and I doubt it'll happen again (with the exception of Ippo of course ).
> 
> Personally I like PhlegmMaster theorie about Miyata "true style" for a comeback in this fight. If he win, it'll would push Miyata to the world which open the possibility of a world-stage fight between Ippo and him (The possibility of going in a higher class is interesting, but I don't think it'll happen).
> 
> *And with a losing RBJ, we got here better possibility for a future fight with Ippo* (unless he decide to go for the world belt soon). After losing the OPBF belt, and if Morikawa want to kept him in the serie, Randy will need a way to come back in the world ranking.



*1.The reasons why have already been explained in the manga. Ippo is in the single digits and Randy needs at least a 1 title defense preferably against someone highly ranked, not to mention his manager has already determined Ippo to be Randy's next opponent with the OPBF title.*

2.Your fanboyism really makes for a really strong argument (in your insanity defense). Seriously, try to make predictions beyond how you want things to go.

*3. No there isn't, it would just be the same as it was before the match. However, if Miyata loses and Ippo defeats RBJ then Miyata has even more reason to want to fight Ippo.*


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

I'd prefer it Miyata just goes to (Jr.) Lightweight and Ippo challenges him at that weight, but meh.


----------



## jw0405 (Jan 13, 2009)

I think Miyata will lose because
1. it's stressed that they "aren't supposed to fight each other"
2. The importance of Ippo reaching beyond this Miyata thing and surpass the ultimate level - world champion.
3. Miyata isn't all that, he's obssessed with style and he doesn't have his goals on winning, he wants to win it beautifuly and no other options.Itagaki, Sendou, Vorg are all as good if not better. Even Sawamura had the same talent if not better, Sawamura has better instincts as a counter puncher and Itagaki has better speed.
4. Miyata is only focused on proving a style right not winning, plus he needs to move up and fight Mashiba again. Or quit boxing.
5. Randy is a good match up for Ippo, it's been a long time since Ippo fought a strong infighter (besides Jimmy ), someone better than Sendou.
6. Ippo focusing on Miyata doesn't make him a complete fighter, and sets a limit to his own ceiling as a boxer, he will only go as far as Miyata goes. Proved by the loss to Date.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Jan 13, 2009)

i still think theres a chance miyata can pull off a victory. a one last counter at a cost of unrepairable damage to his ribs. i think its better for miyata having a graceful exit in his boxing career


----------



## ATY (Jan 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



from looking at the raw miyatas a gonna he just got nailed 3 times in a row with the third punch being a brutal right he cant win.


----------



## vegeta613 (Jan 13, 2009)

Miyata's Finished 

His only chance to knock Randy boy out was his counter right which hit dead on and Randy took it 

His right cross is now slowed by his rib injury and  he can no longer hit Randy with it 

So how can Miyata win?? Randy is as tough as ippo and no one punch that Miyata can throw is going to take him down 

Miyata has no more speed, no power and no legs and no utter chance at victory at this point


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 13, 2009)

vegeta613 said:


> Miyata's Finished
> 
> His only chance to knock Randy boy out was his counter right which hit dead on and Randy took it
> 
> ...



It's people like you who always fall for the plot logic.  Most fights are like this...Right when all things look like they are completely at there worst.  All of a sudden Miyata's Fighting spirit will kick in and he'll push Randy Boy to his Brink, than the fight will be in the air.  But Miyata is far from finished.  Mark my word..


----------



## Eloking (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I guess I should have checked the ranking of Ippo and Miyata before bringing my point (The Japanese champion, a single digit in the WBC??? That's a good one....Ironically enough, this is the actual situation of Naoki Matsuda who is #9 in the WBC and #57 in the world ranking. For comparison, the actual featherweight OPBF champ is #19 in the WBC).

Miyata is #5 in the WBC, the one who'll win this fight should gain a few more rank. Usually this situation will place the winner in a position for a WBC Title Elimination fight. But the opponned should be in the top5 too. I don't remember where and when we learn that Ippo is a single digit, but I would like to know if it's before his fight again Gedo if possible.


----------



## vegeta613 (Jan 13, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> It's people like you who always fall for the plot logic.  Most fights are like this...Right when all things look like they are completely at there worst.  All of a sudden Miyata's Fighting spirit will kick in and he'll push Randy Boy to his Brink, than the fight will be in the air.  But Miyata is far from finished.  Mark my word..




Come backs have happened a lot in this manga but I've never seen an injured man comes back and win. (ippo, mashiba they were both hurt) 

I just don't see how Miyata can win at this point

In the Ippo Sendo fight when Sendo ribs broke he wore down and got knocked out 

Not only is Miyata ribs broke he is also gassed out and up against a man as tough as Ippo 

If his strongest special move hits clean and still doesn't work at this point how is he going to win?  Dropping his dads style and using his own Mid fight?? So out of gas and injured he is going to improvise and beat Randy Boy??  Just doesn't seem logical


----------



## James (Jan 13, 2009)

Manga like this generally revolve around proving that FIGHTING SPIRIT can always win out over logic, no matter the chance of victory. 

I can't honestly see Morakawa having Miyata lose this fight. That would essentially end his character! He'd lose everything he's ever fought for basically...

...well unless that's the whole point...that he needs to lose that to ever progress beyond his current level.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 13, 2009)

Ding.

If Miyata gets beaten in an honest fight, he'll have to face facts to better himself. He'll probably go very emo for a long time and at one point emerge bearded and bald.


----------



## tomasusan (Jan 13, 2009)

*Miyata wins*

FYI - Miyata will most likely win with either a smash or an orthodox uppercut.

Whether he realized it or not, his training prior to this fight was all focused on uppercuts.  When Miyata's real style is released, he will end RBJ's career and win the fight.  Remember what I said...


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Jan 14, 2009)

^Yeah we haven't seen his uppercuts from the training and we all saw that counters are history in this fight, they won't hit with randy in his current state.



James said:


> Manga like this generally revolve around proving that FIGHTING SPIRIT can always win out over logic, no matter the chance of victory.
> 
> I can't honestly see Morakawa having Miyata lose this fight. That would essentially end his character! He'd lose everything he's ever fought for basically...
> 
> ...well unless that's the whole point...that he needs to lose that to ever progress beyond his current level.


This. Miyata "has" to win.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 14, 2009)

Its bollocks if Miyata wins this fight tbh, broken ribs and he can't use his right side


----------



## Jicksy (Jan 14, 2009)

miyata should still win 

even tho it would be epic fail if he did right now 

and his ribs have to heal too, meaning his career might be over or he'll never be as strong as he was. hes going down either way unfortunately even if he wins


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2009)

People Miyata is going to win.  In the midst of this fight, he is going to realize his fathers style is not ideal to take him further on the world stage.  He'll than use uppercuts or some other style that is not orthodox to him, and win this fight using his fighting spirit.  For goodness sake thats the name of this manga, and he hasn't even use that spirit yet.


----------



## Jin22 (Jan 14, 2009)

Miyata's going to win, even if it is complete and utter bs winning broken ribs, he is still going to do it.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2009)

Miyata should lose this match, then train for a rematch with Randy boy jr and fight at catch weight.

Really speaking, they should throw in the towel before he damages his career. Throw in the towel and change his method of approach. Rather than try to knock him out, out box him for 12 rounds.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> For goodness sake thats the name of this manga, and he hasn't even use that spirit yet.



No, it's not.

It's Hajime no Ippo: The Fighting!


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 14, 2009)

I just started reading HnI. Can someone tell me if the anime is worth watching and whether or not it's a faithful adaptation of the manga?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2009)

One of the best fucking adaptations I've ever had the pleasure of watching.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 14, 2009)

Oh, so I can watch the anime then transition to the manga? Or should I just do both


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 14, 2009)

Do both. I'd read the manga first, or at least upto the OVA and Movie, and then watch the anime. You'll enjoy it more like that, I think, as the anime uses a later art-style from the manga. You'll also pick up on the small extra's the anime has, which, in my opinion, are perfectly in the spirit of Ippo.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 14, 2009)

Eloking said:


> Well, I guess I should have checked the ranking of Ippo and Miyata before bringing my point (The Japanese champion, a single digit in the WBC??? That's a good one....Ironically enough, this is the actual situation of Naoki Matsuda who is #9 in the WBC and #57 in the world ranking. For comparison, the actual featherweight OPBF champ is #19 in the WBC).
> 
> Miyata is #5 in the WBC, the one who'll win this fight should gain a few more rank. Usually this situation will place the winner in a position for a WBC Title Elimination fight. But the opponned should be in the top5 too. I don't remember where and when we learn that Ippo is a single digit, but I would like to know if it's before his fight again Gedo if possible.


here ya go:

BTW, he doesn't say WBC ranking, then again the only one to say WBC was you.

Anyway, to the Fighting Spirit crowd ... if fighting spirit is greater then the plot then:

Why did Miyata lose to Mashiba?
Why did Sendo lose to Ippo the first time?
Why did Ippo lose to Date?
Why did Date lose to Ricardo?
Why did Ippo win his sixth defense?

It's because plot determines who wins in the end and fighting spirit is just something to sell the product. RBJ winning here is in line the plot, It means that Ippo can get the OPBF title, that he would have a fight against a well established and strong opponent, and that Miyata would have a reason to want to fight Ippo. On the other hand if Miyata wins what happens? He forfeits the title and moves on ... Ippo will face some fodder for the OPBF title match (which would undermine it's relevance), and Miyata fans will have an orgasm. That's about it. So, in other words Miyata winning wound undermine the plot while having him lose would enable it, this shows who the clear winner of this match will be even before it had started: Randy Boy Jr.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 14, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Do both. I'd read the manga first, or at least upto the OVA and Movie, and then watch the anime. You'll enjoy it more like that, I think, as the anime uses a later art-style from the manga. You'll also pick up on the small extra's the anime has, which, in my opinion, are perfectly in the spirit of Ippo.



Thanks for the help, I guess I'll go through the manga first. I read really fast anyways.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 15, 2009)

839 makes it look like miyata could still pull off a win but it's just setting him up for epic failure when he finally gets his moment and throws his punch and eats a jaw breaking blow from randy.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 15, 2009)

For Miyata to win at this point, we would need something crazy and most likely impossible in real life.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Miyata losing will cause far more plot and character progression, so I'm hoping that George goes for that, and it's likely he will.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Miyata has had enough loses and set backs since this manga has started.  Why does he need to lose again.  On the Contrary he NEEDS to win.  This could hurt his character more than help it.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

He loses, thus realizing his father's style is not the greatest nor suited completely for him. Still needing to settle the score with Ippo, he'll focus on his own and go up in weight class to better himself. He hasn't had _that_ many losses, either.


----------



## Glued (Jan 15, 2009)

Randy has some crazy bizarre eye while staring.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> He loses, thus realizing his father's style is not the greatest nor suited completely for him. Still needing to settle the score with Ippo, he'll focus on his own and go up in weight class to better himself. He hasn't had _that_ many losses, either.



He will realize that during this fight.  If he hasnt realized it already.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

No, Miyata losing makes the wait for the Ippo - Miyata payoff how long now?  Fuck that, stop hyping it and having Ippo boycrush if you don't want to do it.  Teetering on whether or not they would fight was interesting what...I dunno 2+ years ago?

If Miyata loses, shelve him so I never have to see that guy again.  Because I was hoping Mori would not do this even though I called it.  When Miyata was taking blows to improve the counter I was hooked.  Yeh I knew there was going to be a risk cost for it, but if we the reader got this the first time he lost to Flickr, why is it taking him so long to evolve.  How's that saying go, evolve or die?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 15, 2009)

Miyata should lose and continue to box. Ippo should come to the realisation that his dream match will have to wait.

Seriously, Miyata should move up in weight, Ippo should clear out the division. They both should make big names for themselves then fight at catchweight.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 15, 2009)

Ippo-Miyata won't happen at featherweight, I think. Ippo wants to fight Miyata at his best, and he knows how extreme his diet is.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 15, 2009)

Indeed, I wonder what would happen to Ippo if he moved up a weight


----------



## Codde (Jan 15, 2009)

Kimura (Or Aoki) stated that Miyata's weight management would be a pain even at Lightweight. I don't see Ippo fighting Miyata at his ideal weight. Nor do I see Miyata losing as being the best thing plot-wise. It'll just seem like a set up for Ippo to come in and win just so the main character can succeed while others failed, just like usual in manga. The importance of Randy Boy Jr. is tied to Miyata directly. Though at this point I can see the fight going either way.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 15, 2009)

Code said:


> Kimura (Or Aoki) stated that Miyata's weight management would be a pain even at Lightweight. I don't see Ippo fighting Miyata at his ideal weight. Nor do I see Miyata losing as being the best thing plot-wise. It'll just seem like a set up for Ippo to come in and win just so the main character can succeed while others failed, just like usual in manga. The importance of Randy Boy Jr. is tied to Miyata directly. Though at this point I can see the fight going either way.



It was actually Takamura during his comparison of their different weight control problems.

Also to those who've read 839 does anyone what they are talking about on page 2? Don't know where that's from.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 15, 2009)

A; Funny translations can take up a different market than accurate ones.  Remember Binktopia Bleach Ken vs Nnoitra?  Fuck accuracy.  

B; There can be more than one scan group.  Exclusivty oft breeds complacency.  No offense, Puar.  It's just good business sense.  And they aren't really taking from your market share.  Or do yo u think they would, P?


----------



## Niabingi (Jan 15, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> A; Funny translations can take up a different market than accurate ones.  Remember Binktopia Bleach Ken vs Nnoitra?  Fuck accuracy.
> 
> B; There can be more than one scan group.  Exclusivty oft breeds complacency.  No offense, Puar.  It's just good business sense.  And they aren't really taking from your market share.  Or do yo u think they would, P?



I love accuracy, when it comes to series that I love!

B) Show me a series that it has worked with outside of the usual weekly dross (bleach, fairy tail, Naruto etc etc) and done good to the series. Plus, yes it does affect the market share as I saw a comment by someone from E-A that their downloads from MH were down to 1/8th of what they were before. That has to suck!


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 15, 2009)

Well, it's a close fight so far. Miyata had the upper edge for most of the fight, but looks like all those body blows finally cracked him. Be interesting to see if Miyata actually loses to Randy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 15, 2009)

Code said:


> Kimura (Or Aoki) stated that Miyata's weight management would be a pain even at Lightweight. I don't see Ippo fighting Miyata at his ideal weight. Nor do I see Miyata losing as being the best thing plot-wise. It'll just seem like a set up for Ippo to come in and win just so the main character can succeed while others failed, just like usual in manga. The importance of Randy Boy Jr. is tied to Miyata directly. Though at this point I can see the fight going either way.



Thank you..No way Miyata losing will be good for plot development.  Miyata has only beaten fodder.  He needs this win of a credible name under his belt..


----------



## bugrit (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks puar get some rest you deserve it


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks! it doesn't look very good for myiata now, but i'm sure he will come back


----------



## Skull Knight (Jan 16, 2009)

Huurrry up with the chapters you lazy bums ffs


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks Puar, and the rest of IO. 

After reading that chapter it really looks like everything is being set up for the old 'dramatic comeback' convention, as so many of you guys have already predicted. Pretty much just like the Sisfa fight in that Miyata is getting the utter shit beaten out of him (even worse this time) and is gambling everything on his very last reserves of energy. May also be like the Sisfa fight in that the match ends with the debut of a new counter. 

Or, of course, Mori could just be doing all this as a 'feint' to the reader -- setting us up via our expectations/preconceptions about the series and shounen in general. He did that with Date/Martinez, for one example. I doubt it though, looks like Miyata will win this with a big comeback punch.


----------



## Puar (Jan 17, 2009)

Skull Knight said:


> Huurrry up with the chapters you lazy bums ffs



Uhm...  B-but we're caught up?


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 17, 2009)

Skull Knight said:


> Huurrry up with the chapters you lazy bums ffs



how about you get the fuck out here?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 17, 2009)

Skull Knight said:


> Huurrry up with the chapters you lazy bums ffs



Yeah how about you fuck off.


----------



## camus (Jan 17, 2009)

Pretty exiting chapter, hrmm... I really don't see how Miyata can pull a win on this fight. I mean his ribs are shattered even if it comes out with some new crazy punch there is no way he can put enough power behind it to do serious damage.

So he is fatigued, broken ribs and now he is getting stomped if he pulls out a win after all this I would be pretty dissappointed. I don't really understand why the author would have Miyata lose this fight though unless its a way for Ippo to get that belt with out having to beat Miyata. Pretty exiting, I want to see a Mashiba fight again though.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 17, 2009)

I hope miyata loses

The one who needs the hyping is sendo not miyata


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2009)

Wrong.

It's Vorg, bitches!


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 17, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Wrong.
> 
> It's Vorg, bitches!



listen to this man. We need to see Vorg again, and more importantly he needs to fight Mashiba.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 17, 2009)

...oh sweet Jesus.

Vorg vs. Mashiba

That'd be motherfucking gorgeous.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 17, 2009)

Vorg will be a world champ imo, I think he would rape Mashiba too.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2009)

Also is it normal for Ippo to still be comfortable at the same weight class?

I mean he started boxing pro at age 18. Since then he would have had to grow some and he has been working out and gaining muscle, surely he should struggle to make weight. I don't think its normal for someone to comfortably make weight for a light weight division from such a young age for a no. of years.

I know the manga isn't realistic, I just wondered whether this was normal.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 17, 2009)

Most pro boxer stay at the same weight class for their entire career. Of course they gain muscle, but they also lose a lot of fat during their training. 

Well, some could argue that Ippo didn't lose any fat since the beginning but in the other end, if you look at some featherweights boxers muscle compared to Ippo's...


----------



## Segan (Jan 18, 2009)

Jio said:


> Also is it normal for Ippo to still be comfortable at the same weight class?
> 
> I mean he started boxing pro at age 18. Since then he would have had to grow some and he has been working out and gaining muscle, surely he should struggle to make weight. I don't think its normal for someone to comfortably make weight for a light weight division from such a young age for a no. of years.
> 
> I know the manga isn't realistic, I just wondered whether this was normal.


Lol, even if he gained more muscles, he sure as hell didn't gain additional 3 kg muscles over the period of his career to get over the weight limit of his original weight class.

Not to mention that his basic build was already etablished since he worked out since age six (or close to that age). He couldn't have had much fat to lose, either.


----------



## Skull Knight (Jan 18, 2009)

wow you get into it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2009)

Its his natural weight so its normal I guess.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 19, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> ...oh sweet Jesus.
> 
> Vorg vs. Mashiba
> 
> That'd be motherfucking gorgeous.



I would pay good money to see that fight!

Oh, and while it sucks from a story point of view, Miyata needs to lose this fight otherwise his opponent will lose all credibility.

Mori painted himself into a huge corner here.

Randy, at one point, is stated to be near Ippo in power, isn't he (or did I misremember that scene)?  Miyata's ribs are clearly broken in a very bad way.  Randy keeps laying into these badly broken ribs with his hardest shots, yet Miyata barely reacts?

Total BS.  A normal human should be able to shove rib fragments broken that badly into Miyata's lungs after hitting him so many times there (take any heavyweight boxer, break his ribs that bad, and let me lay into him for five free shots; I'm a weakling despite doing heavy lifting for a living and I'll still have him on the floor coughing up blood), yet Randy seems to be making incredibly slow headway.  

Miyata should be barfing up blood at this point, yet he's merely in pain and unable to throw rights properly.  Either Randy has had his strength nerfed horribly, or he's been seriously weakened by his downs and is somehow unaware of it (a retcon where this is revealed would be the only way to save this fight at this point).

It makes Randy look like a punk after all this huge hype that was given to him before the match.  I could understand if Miyata's ribs werely merely fractured, but they are clearly pieces of the darn things floating freely from the rest of his freakin' skeleton.  That alone should leave him in ungodly pain simply from breathing.

I know the manga is unrealistic at times, but it hasn't been this blatant since the flashback where the Coach punched a log into the hillside with his bare hands without breaking them, yet somehow couldn't shatter the American boxer's arms (and that was even worse than Takamura beating the bear).

If punching an endurance and stamina monster like Ippo in the stomach a bunch of times is enough to leave him gasping and nearly passing out in agony (as Sanada and Shimabukuro have shown us), then having his ribs broken like that and then laid into should be enough to take down Miyata, who is confirmed as being bad at taking damage.  Right now, he's showing us greater durability than Ippo ever has!

This has really turned into a disappointing fight after the surprisingly awesome fight Ippo had with Gedoh.  I sure as hell didn't expect Gedoh to put up such an awesome match (he became my favorite opponent of Ippo's after that speech about bullets and boxing gloves), but I was seriously looking forward to this fight, and it's turning out to be so painfully predictable... 

I just want it to end already so Takamura can have his last Middleweight defense and finally move on to the Super-middleweight champ (and away from these scrubs with ridiculous names).


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 20, 2009)

im also waiting for Takamura. 

Takamura's and Ippo's fights are always the best.

Miyata on the other hand, bores me to death, both in fighting and personality, i hope he loses and retires because of this failure. like father, like son.


----------



## Eldritch (Jan 20, 2009)

Even though I'm only up to chapter 583, I agree on Miyata being a boring, and I don't care much for his fights either

My opinion might change though


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 20, 2009)

Raw version of Chapter 840 is out:

Kak? Rejected City Because He Wants Real Madrid - Report


*Spoiler*: __ 



Those shots look a bit more... _vertical_ than usual. Miyata's true style comes out, just as he treads the line towards comatose and extra tenderised organs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2009)

G-Man said:


> I know the manga is unrealistic at times, but it hasn't been this blatant since the flashback where the Coach punched a log into the hillside with his bare hands without breaking them, yet somehow couldn't shatter the American boxer's arms (and that was even worse than Takamura beating the bear).



You should reread those chapters. Kamogawa's fists were absolutely shattered after punching the log.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 20, 2009)

I predict that over the course of the next few chapters Miyata will make a failed comeback and RBJ will win by TKO for Miyata's third down. Ippo will begin his preperations and watch Mashiba's OPBF title match.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> You should reread those chapters. Kamogawa's fists were absolutely shattered after punching the log.



They were bleeding badly, but they didn't shatter.  Dankichi warned him that his fists would shatter if he didn't stop, but his fists remained intact right up until the match.

Then, his fist somehow start failing him to the point where he only has one shot left while punching the American soldier's ribs... 

Maybe I just read it wrong, but if his fists had shattered during the training, punching the soldier should have pretty much destoryed him, and had zero effect on the soldier (which would have made the whole thing even more unrealistic).


----------



## G-Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Kancent said:


> Even though I'm only up to chapter 583, I agree on Miyata being a boring, and I don't care much for his fights either
> 
> My opinion might change though



Trust me... it won't!

Miyata has been cursed with extremely boring matches ever since he fought Gregory (his last good fight in my opinion, though the ending to said fight was lackluster).

It's the nature of the beast as they say.  Miyata is a counterpuncher, and an extremely one-dimensional counter-puncher at that (unlike Sawamura).  As a result his matches tend to follow a very repetitive formula* as opposed to Ippo, who must occasionally change his main strategy depending on the opponent.

And frankly, Ippo's worship of him is as annoying as Naruto's man-crush on Sasuke is.  Even more annoying in fact as Ippo has three cute girls, of varying age groups (younger, his age, and more mature), practically throwing themselves at him (that's like Naruto having Sakura, Hinata, and Anko all crushing on him and him just ignoring them for Sasuke).

It won't happen, but I hope Randy ends his bloody career already, or at least his career as a featherweight.

*Either dominate the scrub with speed (and frankly I like the way the manga-ka interprets Itagaki's speed more; the time slow down effect is cooler) before counter-punching him out, or get his ass kicked and win with one miraculous counter against an opponet who had been smacking him around all match long and who should have been relatively fresh.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Jan 20, 2009)

G-Man said:


> and that was even worse than Takamura beating the bear


I always wondered about this. Could even a heavyweight do that in real life? I know most would get killed but say, Tyson vs a bear, does he have a chance?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with a lot of what you say, but this...



> And frankly, Ippo's worship of him is as annoying as Naruto's man-crush on Sasuke is.



Hellllllll no.

The Naruto/Sasuke business actually sickens me; it goes beyond being tedious to actually becoming repulsive at points. The Valley of the End fight, for example:

_Naruto: SASSSSSUKKKKKKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Sasuke: I'm not going back to Konoha.

Naruto: But SASSSSUKKKKEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!

[Repeat about a billion times.]_

Ippo's crush on Miyata is irritating, but personally, I've never seen it get to a level _that_ horrifying. The fact that Takamura and co notice it and mock him also lightens it slightly.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

He blushes.  He actively blushes and closes his eyes, smiling of memories.

My more-virginal-than-Miyata's-if-it-were-up-to-Ippo's ass it's less boy crush than Naruto.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 20, 2009)

Ippo isn't as extraverted as Naruto. It's also more a case of adoration as Miyata generally embodies most of the things Ippo strive[s/d] to be.

But still, it's far less horrible than in Naruto, as the series isn't shite.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Bragi said:


> I agree with a lot of what you say, but this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See Agmaster's reply for my take on it.

It's so blatant with Ippo others can comment on it (even Kumi and the reporter lady acknowledge it).  Everybody In Kishimoto's world just think Naruto is a really good "friend".

The only way it's worse is that Sasuke has blatantly tried to kill Naruto twice by now, and will probably go for the third time's charm after Naruto beats Pain down.

It is seriously annoying to watch the main character act so damn pathetic.  How Ippo can go from this hardened boxing warrior to... that, at the mere mention of Miyata's name is beyond me.  

That's the one annoying thing about the series, any and all character growth dies right after the arc it's introduced in:  

Ippo goes right back to being a wimp after every match.  It's not that he's humble, he just magically turns into the same spineless punk who did nothing as guys trash-talked about his mom.  Edit:  Well, not that bad.  At least he now sticks up for people he cares for, but I was seriously disappointed he didn't join Mashiba in destroying Sawamura when he almost punched Kumi.

Kimura went right back to being a joke after a pretty damn good fight with Mashiba.  

Aoki is the joke-character, I know, but he almost won a title, and last I checked the champ in his weight division is still that guy he almost beat.  Why the hell doesn't he challenge him again!?  Better yet, why doesn't he just quit boxing and become a trainer!  He actually turned those two loser followers of his into guys impressive enough that Kimura and Itagaki mistook them for Ippo and Takamura based on the sounds of their fists hitting the sand bags (from outside the gym)!  

I can see the skinny one becoming at least as good as that Makino kid (the Mashiba rip-off that Itagaki stomped in the Rookie Kings), and I can see the fat one becoming Japan's version of Papaya (one really strong punch and cheap mind games but crappy stamina).  He's done more with those two than Shinoda and Yagi have ever done with anyone else in the gym!

Edit:  It's not like it'd kill Mori to throw his lesser characters a bone or two (national championships) now that everyone important (Ippo, Takamura, Miyata, some of Ippo's past rivals) has moved on to the international stage!


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 20, 2009)

I agree with your take on Kimura and Aoki. They deserve far more.

But:



> It's so blatant with Ippo others can comment on it (even Kumi and the reporter lady acknowledge it). Everybody In Kishimoto's world just think Naruto is a really good "friend".



I guess (to me) that this is exactly WHY the _Naruto_ situation is worse. When something goes unacknowledged and yet is painfully blatant, it just increases my frustration. The fact that Takamura and co take the piss out of Ippo constantly serves as an outlet for my own annoyance at Ippo's crush, whereas in Naruto it just passes by trying to hide itself in plain sight, so to speak. There's also the fact that the relationship between Naruto and Sasuke contains far more melodrama. It's true that Ippo had an emo fit over Miyata after the Mashiba match, but it seemed rather contained and utterly tame in comparison to Naruto's outbursts and whining. I absolutely detest melodrama, and I'd be genuinely surprised if you disagree when I state that the Ippo/Miyata moments contain far less melodrama than the Sasuke/Naruto ones.



> It is seriously annoying to watch the main character act so damn pathetic. How Ippo can go from this hardened boxing warrior to... that, at the mere mention of Miyata's name is beyond me.



There are a lot of real life boxers who change drastically when comparing their ring presence to how they appear out of the ring. I've noticed shy or reserved types going into a 'hardass' mode, but the reverse is also true. Prince Naseem, for example, was utterly arrogant, contemptuous and bursting with vitality in the ring, but (by many accounts) highly soft-spoken and calm outside it. Pacman comes across as a simple, cheery guy outside the ring, and turns into a tornado inside it, utterly relentless in his attempt to destroy the other person with punches, or express utter bravado when taking hits, as if to ask his opponent to try harder. The ring is a place that unleashes a lot of things that people find hard to tap into normally. I find it utterly unsurprising, in this context, that Ippo shifts like that too. 

Personally, I see Ippo's perspective on Miyata as akin to Hinata's one on Naruto. Both characters place one special person on a pedestal, and that person is the embodiment of everything that they personally want to be. While this can be irritating at points, I don't think it ever becomes bad enough to seriously damage my enjoyment. That's just my take, at least.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 20, 2009)

Hello guys, 'been lurking around these boards for a while. I also don't like how Morikawa's portraying Ippo. Someone should ask him in the next interview about this. But I think one way to turn this around is to kill off Miyata. Yes, not just a debilitating defeat, and make it like Chewbacca's death, although he should not be all praises. Ippo should understand that Miyata's stubbornness only undid him, where his father have moved on, he's still "My father is better than your father" on Randy. He is smart, but he is childish.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> I always wondered about this. Could even a heavyweight do that in real life? I know most would get killed but say, Tyson vs a bear, does he have a chance?



What kind of bear, how big is it, is it a mother defending her cubs (defending in this sense means you somehow came within 20 ft of the damn things without even knowing they were there), and the most important question, is it sick, groggy, wounded, or somehow otherwise incapacitated?

Even a panda can rip a human being aprt and they are ridiculously clumsy compared to most other bears (ridiculously clumsy for them is still more than enough to overrun and kill a human being).


----------



## G-Man (Jan 20, 2009)

Bragi said:


> I agree with your take on Kimura and Aoki. They deserve far more.
> 
> But:
> 
> ...



I'll agree that Sasuke/Naruto has way too much melodrama, though that may come from the simple fact that their series revolves more around life-and-death situations.  As for comparing Ippo/Miyata to Naru/Hina... uhhh (*looks at how Hinata acts around Naruto*), and you're trying to argue that they don't act too gay?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, for Ippo we actually know that he isn't gay, unlike naruto.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Anthony J. Crowley said:


> Well, for Ippo we actually know that he isn't gay, unlike naruto.



How?  Because he blushes around Kumi and likes to go on dates with her?

Naruto still tries to get Sakura to go out with him.

It's basically the same annoying pattern with both of those Shonen heroes.

The only good thing is Ippo has given up on fighting Miyata instead of becoming a stalker like Naruto.

Here's hoping Randy ends any chance of a rematch by ending Miyata's career as a featherwieght!

We need to get past this crap fight (Randy looks constipated with his eyes all bugeyed like that) and get to Takamura's last Middleweight defense, and then Mashiba's OBPF match.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 21, 2009)

Bragi said:


> I agree with your take on Kimura and Aoki. They deserve far more.



I'd rather see Aoki and Kimura win the Japan titles than Ippo win the world title, I love those 2


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 21, 2009)

> you're trying to argue that they don't act too gay?



Not really -- more the angle of it just not irritating me enough to seriously damage my enjoyment of the series. More of a minor problem in my eyes. 

I still hope that Randy wins, but I can just see the comeback KO looming.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 21, 2009)

G-Man said:


> How?  Because he blushes around Kumi and likes to go on dates with her?
> 
> Naruto still tries to get Sakura to go out with him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 21, 2009)

Well at least Naruto kissing Sasuke is worse imo.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 21, 2009)

Ippo and Naruto are only gay for Miyata/Sauce. Other than that, they're pretty hetero. 

wait, can you be gay if you're only gay for one person?


----------



## Eloking (Jan 21, 2009)

Personally, I would hate if Aoki and Kimura got the Japanese title. One of the main reason I like Ippo is the realism of the Boxing world.

I just don't like the idea of one gym with 3 national champions (even if it  happen). Boxing is a cruel world and I love the way we can feel it in this serie.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 21, 2009)

G-Man said:


> We need to get past this crap fight (Randy looks constipated with his eyes all bugeyed like that) and get to Takamura's last Middleweight defense, and then Mashiba's OBPF match.



Needs moar sendo.
Though right now, Mashiba's OPBF title fight is what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Locard said:


> Ippo and Naruto are only gay for Miyata/Sauce. Other than that, they're pretty hetero.
> 
> wait, can you be gay if you're only gay for one person?



I think it's called a man-crush then... 

Here's hoping both Miyata and Sasuke drop off the faces of their respective Earths (a guy can dream).


----------



## G-Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Blizzard chain said:


> Needs moar sendo.
> Though right now, Mashiba's OPBF title fight is what I'm really looking forward to.



To be honest, I don't really like Sendo that much (*ducks flaming arrows*).  That said, as far as rival's go, he's a hell of a lot less boring than Miyata, and at least Ippo doesn't crush on him.

I'll take a 3rd Ippo/Sendo match over this current Miyata/Randy fight any day...

And yeah, I want to see Mashiba get a national title.


----------



## G-Man (Jan 21, 2009)

Eloking said:


> Personally, I would hate if Aoki and Kimura got the Japanese title. One of the main reason I like Ippo is the realism of the Boxing world.
> 
> I just don't like the idea of one gym with 3 national champions (even if it  happen). Boxing is a cruel world and I love the way we can feel it in this serie.



I don't mind Kimura not having a title (he was barely in the top 10 seed before Mashiba and Sawamura joined his weight class afterall), I just wish his matches ever since Mashiba didn't suck.  I believe that to be a fair request, especially when he has a move that even Miyata and Mashiba were impressed with.

But as for Aoki.  It's confirmed that the champ in his weight division is a scrub that he nearly beat with one of the stupidest tricks I've ever seen (even if it was funny as all hell at the time).  If Aoki can't become champ, then at least have the idiot he almost beat lose the title to someone genuinely strong so Aoki has an excuse not to get any more title matches!


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 21, 2009)

When somebody shouts "Miyata-kun always turns things around!" or anything to that effect in an anime, oftentimes that guy loses. Well, if they are going to stick to reality, good Filipino boxers will seldom lose to a Japanese.


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 22, 2009)

Puar said:


> Still too tired for witty banter and retorts, but I will say this...  Neither Ippo nor Miyata's names really lend themselves to as LOLtastic of a homo-pseudonym as Sasu-gay. ;D



Ippomo is close tho


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 22, 2009)

G-Man said:


> I would pay good money to see that fight!
> 
> Oh, and while it sucks from a story point of view, Miyata needs to lose this fight otherwise his opponent will lose all credibility.
> 
> ...




...


As they would say in the manga, his body is way past its limit but it's his will that's letting him fight on!!! In another matter of speaking, with GUTSU!!! with GUTSU!!!!!

Honestly, every single none tank or person in distress against damage gets that line. One could call it a bit of a cop-out or excuse, but it's suppose to show they've got crazy heart and that their dream of "insert" surpasses any such notion of damage. That's the power of a man's will.  Some examples being Sawamaura in all his fights, Young Nekota fighting with brain damage, young genji kamogawa, Jesus Date, and even Takamura against Hawk. 

Besides', you're reading too deep into the injury. I'm sure there will be proper fixes to make it believable Miyata can one day get back into the ring. Although if the injuries are as you've read them, which is fair, I'd hope it's the end of his career. Seriously, if this went the way of a much softer Ashiata no Joe for Miyata, Morikawa would be all the mroe awesome. Miyata is one of my favorite characters, and it would irk me something fierce if he won. Randy should keep on beating his ass down until he can't get up anymore! Your dad's way of boxing is indeed wrong Miyata! The plot demands you fix that shit and come back way later. 

/...
edit: Oh! I just saw 840 was scanned. thx Puar. 
Looks like Miyata's dad's changing the placement of the mits will pay divends now. Still, I really hope Miyata's loses and comes back later with his alters fully devlopped. Randy should not be fodder. Cmon.
His name even has a Jr. in it. That commands untold amounts of respect...


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2009)

I really really hope that when Miyata connects with one of his eventual uppers that Randy takes it and then knocks him out >____________________>


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 22, 2009)

With Miyata's own fist? I still reckon Miyata's got it in the bag though, but I wouldn't mind if he got dropped. It would develop Ippo a bit more and the finale of the series for me has really been Martinez versus Ippo. Maybe Vorg'll surprise him by dropping down a class near the last hurdles and get in his way. Or who knows, maybe Miyata, Ippo, Vorg and Mashiba will each have their own world title by the end until Takamura decides to take those weight classes too.

Thanks for the great scan as always Puar.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 22, 2009)

thanks for the scan Puar!

maybe miyata will connect of this "punches", but i don't see randy going down from one of these :/


----------



## Yak (Jan 22, 2009)

I openly admit it - I'm scared of Randy's mustache.


----------



## Glued (Jan 22, 2009)

It is time for Randy to destroy Miyata, this isn't fighting spirit, its just plain arrogance. Its time for him to accept he is not his father.


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2009)

Well, it's pretty clear that Miyata will win with a turnaround KO, if he got up like that. Though, I still hope that RBJ will win this fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

<3 Puar, one of those random punches are going to hit him


----------



## Angelus (Jan 22, 2009)

Segan said:


> Well, it's pretty clear that Miyata will win with a turnaround KO, if he got up like that. Though, I still hope that RBJ will win this fight.



Yeah, I also think it will be a turnaround KO for Miyata. But after the fight, it will feel like a loss to Miyata, like his dad's style is not enough to fight at world level and after some whining he will realize that he must find his own style.


----------



## Sirius (Jan 22, 2009)

What I hope happens:
-Miyata wins by some lucky punch (I guess they wont call it lucky because apparently there are no lucky punches and its all due to training)
-Miyata then realizes that his fathers style is not enough to conquer the world, so he goes on to find his own path. 
-He starts this by taking a year off in order to discover himself, and then comes back in a higher weight class so he can follow his own dreams of a world title, not his stupid one with ippo

About this match though, what got me wondering in this chapter was the line "are these jabs or uppercuts??" Miyata has yet to show any uppercuts even though apparently they were the key to beating Randy. Could this play into his comeback win??


----------



## Segan (Jan 22, 2009)

Dammit, can't Miyata just die already?


----------



## Eloking (Jan 22, 2009)

Hey! Thanks Puar 

You're hella fast all of a sudden, did something happenned?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

Segan said:


> Dammit, can't Miyata just die already?



 i take it you hate him then


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

Yak said:


> I openly admit it - I'm scared of Randy's mustache.


infact, people with mustache are the scariest in this manga.




Segan said:


> Dammit, can't Miyata just die already?


i concur, please just die Miyata ! 

it's because of him the story has been dragging on for too long




Sirius said:


> What I hope happens:
> -Miyata wins by some lucky punch (I guess they wont call it lucky because apparently there are no lucky punches and its all due to training)


Kamogawa: "there's no such thing as lucky punches in boxing!"


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sirius said:


> *-He starts this by taking a year off in order to discover himself, and then comes back in a higher weight class so he can follow his own dreams of a world title, not his stupid one with ippo*


 
HE IS NOT BATMAN, THIS IS NOT DC COMICS INFINITE CRISIS AFTERMATH.  YOUR IDEA WILL KILL US ALL.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 22, 2009)

Please dear god randy FUCKING END IT!


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

Hopefully, Miyata will retire after this match and Ricardo Martinez will become Ippo's new goal.

specially after Ricardo kills Sendo in the ring, Rocky IV style


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2009)

Heh re-reading the chapter I was just thinking about Miyata's throwing of random punches and how it had appeared that Miyata Snr was beaten by a lucky punch. Complete role reversal seems quite likely xD


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

According to coach Kamogawa, lucky punches does not exist in boxing

"when a boxer throws a punch in the ring, it's because he's thrown before that same punch 10000 times in the gym!" 

Miyata and his father are only patting themselves, trying to believe it was a lucky punch.


----------



## Mori` (Jan 22, 2009)

Miyata Snr already explained it wasn't a lucky punch himself. The point I was making is that while it looks like Miyata is just throwing random punches now but he's still got a memory of where his dad was holding the pads when he was practicing. Imo it seems we'll see a role reversal of the Snr fight where this time Miyata takes down RBJ with what seems to be a lucky punch. Of course we (and the boxers in the manga) will know that there's no such thing as a lucky punch and it's down to just how many hours Miyata practiced for this moment and thus Miyata will vindicate his fathers boxing and everyone will go home happy xD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 22, 2009)

Then we will move on to some Takamura rape


----------



## Shintiko (Jan 22, 2009)

Locard said:


> Hopefully, Miyata will retire after this match and Ricardo Martinez will become Ippo's new goal.
> 
> specially after Ricardo kills Sendo in the ring, Rocky IV style



Don't remind me of the terrible Rocky IV and all it's Pro-American bullshit.


----------



## Hagen (Jan 22, 2009)

but Ivan Dragon was funny!  



Ammanas said:


> Miyata Snr already explained it wasn't a lucky punch himself. The point I was making is that while it looks like Miyata is just throwing random punches now but he's still got a memory of where his dad was holding the pads when he was practicing. Imo it seems we'll see a role reversal of the Snr fight where this time Miyata takes down RBJ with what seems to be a lucky punch. Of course we (and the boxers in the manga) will know that there's no such thing as a lucky punch and it's down to just how many hours Miyata practiced for this moment and thus Miyata will vindicate his fathers boxing and everyone will go home happy xD


too predictable and happy go-lucky ending for my taste  

I'd prefer if Miyata loses and retires due to injuries and frustration


----------



## Sirius (Jan 23, 2009)

Hey so I have a generic question that came to me from the manga:
It keeps emphasizing how its bad when boxers cant sweat while undergoing weight management. So does this mean that the more you sweat, the more weight you will lose? Is sweating a necessary part for weight loss?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 23, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Hey so I have a generic question that came to me from the manga:
> It keeps emphasizing how its bad when boxers cant sweat while undergoing weight management. So does this mean that the more you sweat, the more weight you will lose? Is sweating a necessary part for weight loss?



Water has weight. Losing water means losing weight. Sweating makes you lose water.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 23, 2009)

Fighters go through a two step process to lose weight.  At least a couple months before the fight they will start eating less while doing hard work outs.  That will cut fat down to a minimum, fighters who are close to their fighting weight or keep very lean maybe not need to cut much fat.  Fat can not be cut quickly so this has to be planned carefully ahead of time to be within striking range of the desired weight to begin cutting water.

After that, sometime within a week before the fight.  They will cut water weight, 10 pounds or so of nothing but water sweated out.  They will go in saunas, wear rubber suits while running or riding a bike to sweat extremely hard, etc.  Cutting water weight can be dangerous, if done too extreme it could kill a person or cause serious health problems.  Fighters also consider it a bit of an art.


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 24, 2009)

What chapter did the first anime series end at?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2009)

Did you watch the movie and OVA? If not, Volume 31, chapter 269. If both, Volume 35, chapter 315.

But I highly suggest rereading from chapter 1. =D


----------



## GaryDAI (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't watched the movie yet.  Thanks, I'll start from vol 31.  I'm too lazy to start from chapter 1


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 24, 2009)

this manga is worth every chapter! EVERY!


----------



## saitoe (Jan 24, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Fighters go through a two step process to lose weight.  At least a couple months before the fight they will start eating less while doing hard work outs.  That will cut fat down to a minimum, fighters who are close to their fighting weight or keep very lean maybe not need to cut much fat.  Fat can not be cut quickly so this has to be planned carefully ahead of time to be within striking range of the desired weight to begin cutting water.
> 
> After that, sometime within a week before the fight.  They will cut water weight, 10 pounds or so of nothing but water sweated out.  They will go in saunas, wear rubber suits while running or riding a bike to sweat extremely hard, etc.  Cutting water weight can be dangerous, if done too extreme it could kill a person or cause serious health problems.  Fighters also consider it a bit of an art.




Boxers are terrible at cutting weight, i don't know why miyata has so much trouble. For wrestling i used to have to cut 7-12 pounds and i would do it overnight. not just me but the majority of the team did it that way.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 24, 2009)

saitoe said:


> Boxers are terrible at cutting weight, i don't know why miyata has so much trouble. For wrestling i used to have to cut 7-12 pounds and i would do it overnight. not just me but the majority of the team did it that way.



Could you please explain exactly how you do it?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2009)

He probably sweats it all out.


----------



## Wing-Zero (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah they loose a lot of water weight, then after the weigh in the gain a lot of weight back. So probably in the ring a lot of boxers are heavier then at the weigh in.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 24, 2009)

Heres a video with some MMA fighters talking about weight cutting



and heres a wrestler putting on a plastic suit and doing a work out.  Causes an immense amount of sweat and he could drop 5-6 pounds just from a relatively short workout.  He could do that for a few days straight or keep going and try to do it all in one day to drop like 15 pounds.




Hajime no ippo seems to dramatize weight cutting a lot but I guess you could look at it as those particular fighters losing more then what most people are willing to do.  A large weight cut is not fun at all and an extreme one is enough to break most people mentally.

I'm pretty sure there are plenty of chapters showing Miyata and Takamura wearing the plastic suits while jogging, that's probably their main method of weight cutting.  They start doing it a lot more then a few days from the fight though which would indicate that they are trying to lose a very large amount of weight.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 24, 2009)

Zeroshin said:


> Could you please explain exactly how you do it?



It's a team full of amputees, they put their prosthetics back on after the weigh in.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 24, 2009)

Maybe they could just donate some of their blood, and Miyata should just lose some of his hair


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Heres a video with some MMA fighters talking about weight cutting
> 
> this
> 
> ...



There's only so much liquid a person can lose, though, and you'll always have some stored for the vital organs.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 26, 2009)

that sauna suit looks interesting. I'm goign to go buy one and run my usual 90 - 120 minutes and see what happens. If I never post again yall will know.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 26, 2009)

^  i will pray for you


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 26, 2009)

metabolism has a lot to do with losing weight. there are persons who need to put 3 or 4 times more effort than others to lose the same amount of weight..or less :/


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 26, 2009)

You can lose 30 pounds in 2 days by taking supplements that de-hydrate you

The thing is to REHYDRATE IMMEDIATELY after weighin or you could die quite easily ( and if you are trying to lose 30 this waay you probably will die)


----------



## saitoe (Jan 26, 2009)

we often ran sprints while holding an empty bottle and spat in it when enough saliva was accumilated into our mouths. wrestling itself is a way to cut massive weight, just doing 3 two minute rounds with someone is enough to have you shed a pound or two. Sauna suits aren't recommended, and no one on our team used them except for the Junior varsity heavy weight, but no one liked him >.>;


----------



## saitoe (Jan 26, 2009)

Redux-shika boo said:


> that sauna suit looks interesting. I'm goign to go buy one and run my usual 90 - 120 minutes and see what happens. If I never post again yall will know.



there is no point to a sauna suit unless you are in a sport where you need to make a certain weight in a short ammount of time, if you are doing it for the sake of seeing how much you can sweat out, then it can be very dangerous to your health.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 26, 2009)

Distance running in heavy sweatsuits and hoodies was pretty common, when I was wrestling.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 26, 2009)

I never had to cut weight when I was boxing I always just fought at my natural weight


----------



## Yak (Jan 27, 2009)

out.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The chapter actually made me realize I have yet to see a referee in Ippo who actually stops a match due to a boxer's obviously horrendous performance and physical condition. Looking and how pathetically Miyata is sprawling himself through the ring because he can't even support the momentum of his own swings anymore really makes me cringe. A real world ref would likely have already stopped the match due to permanent health risks for the boxer.

That said, if Miyata is still able to recover and turn it around in the coming rounds it will be outright ridiculous and horrible, horrible wanking on Morikawa's side. He's clearly in no position to win this anymore and that can't even be called boxing what he shows there. Any thug on the street would fare better.


----------



## Segan (Jan 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



And yet it seems more and more likely that Mori will have Miyata turn this around. I mean, there's just no point in Miyata continuing if he doesn't have the least bit chance to win.


----------



## VonDoom (Jan 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Screw that...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Have we seen any coach actually throw in the towel to keep their obviously damaged boxer from ruining his career?  Sure, it's all about "fighting spirit" and it works out in the end, but a number of times, particularly with Kamogawa, it comes off as foolhardy.

I'd been hoping for a "perfect punch" from Miyata before he started flopping around the ring.  At this point a loss would be better than a victory, given how atrocious he's boxing.  What are the odds that next chapter he gives some stirring speech to his father for "just one more round?"


----------



## Angelus (Jan 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> out.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



After "reading" this chapter, I wonder if Morikawa will have the guts to let Miyata lose this match after all. It sure would make what happens next pretty much unpredictable. Sure, Ippo would fight Randy, but what would happen to Miyata and how would it affect the obviously gay relationship between him and Ippo? I think it'd be an interesting plot twist.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 27, 2009)

This is just pathetic. To think I used to be a Miyata fan!


----------



## Glued (Jan 27, 2009)

I hope Randy just throws the towel. If I was Randy I would feel too embarrassed to fight Miyata while Miyata is tumbling around unable to stand.


----------



## shinjowy (Jan 27, 2009)

At this point, Miyata should realistically have no chance whatsoever of winning. It may be much wiser to develop his character by making him lose the fight and making him grow out of his obsession with using his father's boxing. 

Of course, Miyata will probably win regardless of what we think, but in all reality, I just want this fight to end.

Oh, and VonDoom, if I remember correctly, Kamogawa did throw in the towel when Ippo fought against Date, and for the exact reasons that you stated (future of the boxer, etc.)


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah the towel got thrown in right after he got hit by the heartbreak shot


----------



## VonDoom (Jan 28, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> At this point, Miyata should realistically have no chance whatsoever of winning. It may be much wiser to develop his character by making him lose the fight and making him grow out of his obsession with using his father's boxing.
> 
> Of course, Miyata will probably win regardless of what we think, but in all reality, I just want this fight to end.
> 
> Oh, and VonDoom, if I remember correctly, Kamogawa did throw in the towel when Ippo fought against Date, and for the exact reasons that you stated (future of the boxer, etc.)



Ah, okay.  It's been a while since I read that fight.


----------



## ATY (Jan 28, 2009)

i think the author is making this a slow painful defeat for miyate not just a quick kncokout, this way miyata will really get the message that his current boxing is not good enough for the top level and he needs to change it asap.


----------



## ximkoyra (Jan 28, 2009)

*I hope Miyata won't pull off a bs victory 


It'll be a great chance for him to move up a weight class and get revenge on Mashiba and Ippo can stop worrying about him too, which will only benefit him as he will soon have to focus on the top fighters in the world soon.  At least I hope that's how it turns out 



ATY said:



			i think the author is making this a slow painful defeat for miyate not just a quick kncokout, this way miyata will really get the message that his current boxing is not good enough for the top level and he needs to change it asap.
		
Click to expand...


I think that it's good enough.....just not at the current weight class because he's so restricted.  I don't think that he has to change his style.

*


----------



## jkingler (Jan 28, 2009)

Whether he wins or not, I hope Miyata at least pulls out that punch his dad was trying to trick out of him in training.


----------



## Red Skull (Jan 28, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> After "reading" this chapter, I wonder if Morikawa will have the guts to let Miyata lose this match after all. It sure would make what happens next pretty much unpredictable. Sure, Ippo would fight Randy, but what would happen to Miyata and how would it affect the obviously gay relationship between him and Ippo? I think it'd be an interesting plot twist.


It'd be great to see Miyatas reaction after Ippo beats Randy


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2009)

fresh cut SPRING flowers


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 28, 2009)

Id prefer section later, especially if we can get it when the Taka Hawk fight or Date and Martinez fight happens


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 28, 2009)

actually good point


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 28, 2009)

After reading chapter 841 I can't seriously believe that Randy or his father could box at the age they would have to be at in order for Randy's history to work even remotely. That said when this chapter appears in the anime I think I'd like to see the part where Miyata's rolling around cause that's hilarious.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 28, 2009)

I can see Miyata singing himself into sleep "Craaawlingg in myyyy skiinnnn!!!"

I think the Randy versus Miyata fight would be a beauty in anime form with Randy's footwork/switch-hit and Miyata's full speed and wincing in pain >_<


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

Hells yeah! PUUUUAAAAAARRUUUUU! 

/appreciates


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

OMFG THIS FIGHT NEEDS TO END!!!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2009)

Makunoichi at the end is giving me a retarded comeback feeling is going to happen...


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 29, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> Makunoichi at the end is giving me a retarded comeback feeling is going to happen...



IDK, to me it seems like Ippo is disgusted.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 29, 2009)

Zeroshin said:


> IDK, to me it seems like Ippo is disgusted.



By Miyata? Not possible.


----------



## Puar (Jan 29, 2009)

Nah, he just doesn't want to believe that there's a chance that Miyata will lose. (;

In other words, yeah, retarded comeback is probably on the way.  Or, in Onimaru's words, "There's no way Miyata goes through this much humiliation and doesn't win."


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

I wouldn't mind if Miyata almost came back and lost. As for him winning...

Morikawa would really have to work some magic to make that work.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2009)

Id lol if Miyata made a comeback hit right after the referee ends the match for whatever reason


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

You can tell he's startin to make his comeback by his constant observations of "It was the left hand..." 

In all honesty, the ref should've stopped the fight when he seen Miyata crawl back to his corner.....actually, there should've been ALOT of stoppages in this manga that never happened, lol.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

Japan is hardcore, apparently. They're all quasi death matches. XD


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 29, 2009)

Oh man I can see it now, Makunoichi getting up and shouting 'It's not over yet!' or something, and then Miyata suddenly getting the energy and stamina back to him and winning the match.

Ippo needs the character developement, the best thing Morikawa should do now is have him accept Miyatas defeat, and let him shout to his friend to stop destroying himself or to call out to the ref to stop the match. He should think ahead rather than right now, cos if Miyata wins this match he'll probably end up being a vegetable by the end of it...and I'm sure ippos not looking forward to a punching match with a potato


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 29, 2009)

They're going to do the fusion-dance, obviously.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

...I don't even wanna begin to think about what that would look like....

*too late*


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 29, 2009)

thanks puar!
man... the ref should stop this, miyata is in serious danger now
i still thought miyata could pull of a comeback victory, but in his current state it would be ridicolous


----------



## Angelus (Jan 29, 2009)

It's official, I'm rooting for Randy-san now. He is one of the most interesting characters in HNI and I'd hate to see him lose against someone as emo as Miyata.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 29, 2009)

The fight should have been stopped in that round. Bad ref.

Then again, this is HnI...

The comeback does indeed appear to be looming. Perhaps Miyata will suddenly exploit his 'glass-made eyes' aka Sharingan.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2009)

Can referees native to the country the match is taking place in be that much biased towards a country's native boxer in real boxing?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 29, 2009)

That's an excellent point, actually. I'd completely forgotten about the fact that Miyata is the 'home' fighter in this context, thus potentially influencing the ref's judgement. Although it seems unlikely that Morikawa wouldn't indicate this in some way (eg, an inner monologue for the ref) if it was actually the case. Still definitely something to consider.

Ref bias has definitely plagued boxing in the past. Recent example: A lot of people accused Joe Cortez of seriously hampering Hatton's usual mauling/clinch style in the big fight against Mayweather (while this is debatable, it's certainly true that he was breaking them _far_ too often and not warning Mayweather enough for the use of his elbow/forearm, for whatever reason). 

Amir Khan, a rising British fighter (same gym as Pacman, at present) was often given dubious stoppages (just light flurries when his opponents were against the ropes sometimes earned him a TKO) and when he was finally brutalised by Prescott, the ref allowed him to continue even though he was wobbling around the ring like a slum drunk. The commentator was even saying that it would "have to be stopped", and it was clear that Khan was in absolutely no condition to go on, and yet the ref allowed it anyway. Khan was knocked out badly only seconds afterward.

(I doubt that'll happen to Miyata, unfortunately.)


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2009)

Has it actually ever been clear that a certain ref has been biased in favor of one boxer in a match? Without any sort of bribery, that is.

And speaking of refs, could matches like Ippo vs. Sendou II or Sawamura vs. Mashiba be possible under a current ref?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 29, 2009)

Sendoh vs Vorg ref was bias towards the jap


----------



## argon (Jan 29, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> After reading chapter 841 I can't seriously believe that Randy or his father could box at the age they would have to be at in order for Randy's history to work even remotely. That said when this chapter appears in the anime I think I'd like to see the part where Miyata's rolling around cause that's hilarious.



HINT: Don't read the Franky House translation.

It's terrible, there's no mention of this "world war" whatsoever in I-O's and the dialogue actually makes sense in I-O's.


----------



## Yak (Jan 29, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> It's official, I'm rooting for Randy-san now. He is one of the most interesting characters in HNI and I'd hate to see him lose against someone as emo as Miyata.



Would have to agree. Not that I think Miyata is emo or anything but Randy losing would offer a lot to this manga. A turn in Miyata's personality and character entirely and we'd get to know Randy much better and he could become an important side-character of sorts, not just another fodder enemy (in the sense that once he's defeated he basically has lost his meaning to this manga). His background story is kinda touching and despite his ambition and will power, he is not an over the top, megalomanic nutcase.


----------



## Segan (Jan 29, 2009)

I'm not sure why you think that Randy losing would contribute to the series.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Jan 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> Has it actually ever been clear that a certain ref has been biased in favor of one boxer in a match? Without any sort of bribery, that is.
> 
> And speaking of refs, could matches like *Ippo vs. Sendou II* or Sawamura vs. Mashiba be possible under a current ref?



Ippo/Sendo II would have DEFINITELY been stopped under today's refs...Ippo should've lost that fight, lol....at one point he just fell flat on his face and laid there motionless...ref still counted...

Then again, it all depends on the referee...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 29, 2009)

Anyone smell a come back?


----------



## Lord Genome (Jan 29, 2009)

Actually it looks like the ref didnt even think of stopping it until Randy mentioned it which is kinda funny


----------



## jkingler (Jan 29, 2009)

That same ref was making line calls last night, when Fed played Roddick.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 29, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Anyone smell a come back?



No, but I do smell a failed comeback. I can see Miyata finally managing the perfect counter and praying to Buddha that Asura doesn't rise again - only to have him up and ready to make war on the 9-count. Then as Miyata tries to land it again in the same fashion Randy Boy takes a line from Miyata - "the same move won't work on me twice." and pulls off switch hit that his father had done to Miyata senior. With that the match ends Randy is awarded the OPBF title and we move on to Takamura's match which will hopefully last only 1 chapter.I mean Ronald Duck? Come on, this is worse than Ricky Mouse.

On a sidenote yeah I realize that FH isn't very good with this series, but they get a trans out quicker so I read it on MH. I guess it was wrong of me to think a translator would never mistake something else for WW2.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 30, 2009)

haven't read the last couple chps yet but I dont' care how bad it looks, can't see any way Miyata loses this

it'd be like sasuke coming back to konoha and getting his ass handed to him by Danzou or the elders or whoever messed up the uchiha clan


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 30, 2009)

just read the last few chapters. They weren't anything like I expected. Actually made me even more sure miyata will win

his dad obviously has some kind of surprise strategy. It's just blatantly setup for it

plus randy's manager kind of sealed it with all the 'omg your pathetic you glass jawed emo' talk

plus morikawa already sacrificed miyata once to hype up an opponent for ippo (mashima). Seriously doubt he goes back to that same well

chance of miyata losing is about 0.000infinity1 percent in my opinion. I'll love if he does though


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jan 30, 2009)

dont double post noob.

But yeah I agree I hope miyata ACTUALLY loses


----------



## G-Man (Jan 30, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> It's official, I'm rooting for Randy-san now. He is one of the most interesting characters in HNI and I'd hate to see him lose against someone as emo as Miyata.



Agreed!  The scenes where he shows genuine concern for Miyata dying and tells Sakaguchi that he has no interest in revenge, and then warns the ref were great (it was also shades of the Martinez/Date fight where Martinez dropped his guard and got hit with the nerfed Heartbreak Shot because he was worried Date might die)!

Then the flashback sealed it for me!

"It's only a coincidence that my style is even similar to my father's!  Because he almost always fought overseas, I never saw his matches!"

Miyata got as far as he did by imitating his dad.  Randy got this far by teaching himself with zero references, not even memories of his father!  Gedoh was right, Randy really is a genius and a very interesting character, and he deserves better than to be offered up as a sacrifice to the new counter of what should be a crippled Miyata!

In a way, Randy is like Ippo (when he's not man-crushing on Miyata)!  Ippo wants to know what it means to be strong, Randy wants to know why becoming world champ was so important to his father (why his father gambled his life for a shot at being the strongest)!


----------



## Angelus (Jan 30, 2009)

Exactly my feelings. I like it that Randy is not a revenge seeking random pawn of Sakaguchi, that just happens to be someone who is tied to Miyatas past, but a real 3 dimensional character, as far as something like that can exist in a shounen manga. 

And the flashback in 841, with Randy teaching himself how to fight, had that "old martial arts movies from the 70s and 80s" vibe going for it, which I just can't help but love.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 30, 2009)

*Also in the Randy fanclub*

He took a real beating in the first part of the match, and to have turned it around like that through sheer will, toughness and skill is endearing.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jan 30, 2009)

While Miyata has lost a lot of points with me, and I do like Randy's personality, I think his boxing style is kind of boring. Or at least, it's been portrayed that way.


----------



## jkingler (Jan 30, 2009)

I still think that Randy vs. Ippo (or by some mandatory challenge situation, Itagaki?!) could be extremely interesting.

I hope that Miyata loses, moves up in weight, learns his own style, and Ippo chases him up a weight class (or Miyata goes back down a weight class to fight Ippo) at some point.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jan 30, 2009)

jkingler said:


> I still think that Randy vs. Ippo (or by some mandatory challenge situation, Itagaki?!) could be extremely interesting.
> 
> I hope that Miyata loses, moves up in weight, learns his own style, and Ippo chases him up a weight class (or Miyata goes back down a weight class to fight Ippo) at some point.



For some reason, I feel that Ippo would have ALOT easier time against Randy. He's shown that he can deal with speed effectively when he wants to and power shouldn't be much of a problem given who he has faced (dempsey counter from sawamura twice and the whole match against shibakamarou). I can't see switch hitting playing much of a role against ippo except maybe some screwup in rhythm, but that would require randy to heavily favor southpaw, while the coach already said that Ippo is better suited than other infighters against southpaw, and it is something he could pretty handily practice for. Randy's gonna need something new if he faces Ippo.

But I agree with the second part, counters have gotten somewhat lackluster, except for certain moments.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 30, 2009)

I think Randy should beat Miyata, then beat Ippo, and then become the main character.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> I think Randy should beat Miyata, then beat Ippo, and then become the main character.



Please make it so!


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2009)

I haven't done any Ippo colourings in a while so expect a Randy set coming up soon. Was long overdue.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 31, 2009)

If Randy wins, I think it's less likely that he'll fight Ippo and more likely that he would challenge Ricardo Martinez.

And doesn't anyone think Ricardo Martinez is a crap name for a Mexican boxer? I mean, even I can think of that name!! lol


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 31, 2009)

Zeroshin said:


> If Randy wins, I think it's less likely that he'll fight Ippo and more likely that he would challenge Ricardo Martinez.
> 
> And doesn't anyone think Ricardo Martinez is a crap name for a Mexican boxer? I mean, even I can think of that name!! lol



Because a guy who has never defended his title can easily do that right? Also at least Ricardo Martinez could be a real name, nearly all of the English names aren't names people can have in English and are based off of animals.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 31, 2009)

Well, Japan isn't really that known for boxing, and if he defeats Miyata, he gets the OPBF title, iirc.


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2009)

Fear the 'stache.
​


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2009)

Looks splendid, but I'm wondering why you don't align the background to fit the speedy vibe of that image.


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2009)

Segan said:


> Looks splendid, but I'm wondering why you don't align the background to fit the speedy vibe of that image.



Artistic freedom. I liked it better that way.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jan 31, 2009)

Come to think of it:
Ricardo = mustache
Date = mustache

therefore: Randy will win and fight Ricardo >_>


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 31, 2009)

Takamura should also grow a stache


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 31, 2009)

Ippo should grow a Kimbo Slice beard.

...I wonder if he even shaves yet.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 31, 2009)

cool set yak but the avatar looks abit dodgy lol


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2009)

Yak said:


> Artistic freedom. I liked it better that way.


It looks great either way.


----------



## Biolink (Jan 31, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Ippo should grow a Kimbo Slice beard.
> 
> ...I wonder if he even shaves yet.



"*I WANT MY BREAD!!!!*"


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you guys think Takamura will ever lose? I think it's central to his character that he doesn't


----------



## Segan (Jan 31, 2009)

I don't think he's gonna lose until the upper weight classes.


----------



## Tracespeck (Jan 31, 2009)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Do you guys think Takamura will ever lose? I think it's central to his character that he doesn't



The author stated in an interview that Takamura was the best p4p in the world.  So he probably won't be losing ever.  He's a representation of a fighter who is extremely skilled, smart at fighting, and works hard, basically he has it all...


----------



## Codde (Jan 31, 2009)

Things very well could've changed since then. In regards to both Morikawa's plans, along with the introduction of new characters in Ippo. I think back then (around volume 40-50 or so) it was also stated Miyata was stated to be the #3 best pound for pound in the world (which may or may not be true still), and Ippo's only consideration was "maybe 16" or something like that. 

I expect to at least see him struggle more in the higher weight classes. I don't think Morikawa will stick to the formula of having him only have one good match each divsion.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> The author stated in an interview that Takamura was the best p4p in the world.  So he probably won't be losing ever.  He's a representation of a fighter who is extremely skilled, smart at fighting, and works hard, basically he has it all...



Wasn't it a toss up between Taka and Martinez?


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2009)

Code said:


> Things very well could've changed since then. In regards to both Morikawa's plans, along with the introduction of new characters in Ippo. I think back then (around volume 40-50 or so) it was also stated Miyata was stated to be the *#3 best pound for pound in the world (which may or may not be true still), and Ippo's only consideration was "maybe 16" or something like that. *
> 
> I expect to at least see him struggle more in the higher weight classes. I don't think Morikawa will stick to the formula of having him only have one good match each divsion.


No way. I'm gonna check that out now...

Edit: Ippo was 8th place.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 1, 2009)

You have to consider that that was an estimation with the current characters known, plus he'll change his mind over time. In the first volume Takamura was actually saying Miyata might exceed him in defense.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Anyone still have that art-style comparisson of Mashiba and his Flicker throughout the manga that used to be on the DynamiteGlove site?


----------



## Yak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Anyone still have that art-style comparisson of Mashiba and his Flicker throughout the manga that used to be on the DynamiteGlove site?



I don't but I could make one. Being a Mashiba-fan myself, that's actually quite cool to see the technique evolve throughout the manga XD


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh, that'd be ace mate. xD


----------



## Yak (Feb 1, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Oh, that'd be ace mate. xD



Okay, I hope that'll do. 

For the 'base' example upon Mashiba's first great fight (well, ignoring Miyata here) I didn't remember which chapter it was, for the other ones I'll have it on the tags. Anyway:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Lol. Sorry. Compared to the current Ryo this is just. SLOOOOOOOWMOOOOOOOO XD





*Spoiler*: _c278-c279_ 






Yeah, both range and speed improved by a large margin.





*Spoiler*: _c678-c679_ 








Again, MUCH sharper, faster and harder flickers even in base gear, when he shifts up its a real killer XD





*Spoiler*: _c764-c765_ 






Like a freaking canonball =P Also, his range improved AGAIN after the Sawamura fight. There should be virtually no place in the ring now where he can't reach. >_>






*GRIIIIIIND*







So, that's it. Note that this is not only a collection of pictures for Mashiba's flicker evolution but also for Ryo's hairgrowth.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 1, 2009)

Longer the hair the better the jab


----------



## Yak (Feb 1, 2009)

XD Mashiba's reach is directly proportional to the length of his hair. 

If he has a braid to the ass by the next upcoming match his opponent will shit bricks. xD


----------



## Segan (Feb 1, 2009)

He was probably still physically growing between the rookie tournament and the recent spar with Ippo, that might explain his reach growth.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 1, 2009)

i wish Miyata would just lose already. Its been like 4 months


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 1, 2009)

Ah, found the image I was looking for.


----------



## saitoe (Feb 2, 2009)

Segan said:


> No way. I'm gonna check that out now...
> 
> Edit: Ippo was 8th place.




are you sure you aren't thinking rated 8th in the world? in boxing rating? not p4P


----------



## Segan (Feb 2, 2009)

saitoe said:


> are you sure you aren't thinking rated 8th in the world? in boxing rating? not p4P


The note says pound-for-pound. Takamura was ranked first, Martinez second and Miyata third, Ippo 8th.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 2, 2009)

Taka was ranked higher than Martinez


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 2, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Taka was ranked higher than Martinez



Well his talent does encompass several weight classes


----------



## BVB (Feb 2, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Well his talent does encompass several weight classes



takamaru as a featherweight would be overkill.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 2, 2009)

Literally.

He'd be long dead.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope Miyata gets his ass kicked soon, Randy Boy is ace.

What is the general consensus of a Sawamura vs Miyata match-up? Sawamura by rape?


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 3, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> Literally.
> 
> He'd be long dead.



Or barely able to hold up his skeleton structure


----------



## Segan (Feb 3, 2009)

He already had trouble keeping up with middleweight management. He would die halfway to featherweight. ^___^


----------



## knuman (Feb 6, 2009)

Personally I would prefer to see Randy win and then fight Ippo - that would be the perfect way for Ippo to become OPBF champion and then head for the world.  It would also make more sense if Randy won - he's too significant and unique of a character to be busted after one fight and it would be good to get away from the usual comeback win situation where Miyata turns things around with one punch.  Also, Kimura and Aoki's losses kind of paved the way for something bad to happen.  (But don't expect Takamura to have any trouble with someone with a name like Ronald Duck)

However, the one reason I think the fight between Randy and Miyata is still up in the air is because we still haven't seen the *uppercut *that Miyata was working on.  There's no way the fight will end without it because they spent a few chapters before the fight focusing on it.  I just hope it's not a miracle punch that KOs Randy Boy.

I think Morikawa sensei has a tough job on his hands (and will probably be criticized for being predictable either way the fight goes!).  The reason I think Miyata will lose is because he is somewhat of a tragic character.  He only has one loss (against Mashiba) and one draw (in Thailand) so it's about time he lost another one.  Besides, the last time Ippo avenged Miyata's loss was ages ago, and that was because Mashiba cheated.  This time it's very different because if Miyata loses it will be because Randy's just too strong.

The fight with Ippo is destined to be the final fight of the series, so expect there to be obstacles all the way until then.  It would only make sense if the two of them fought on the world's biggest stage and for a world title.  (of course unless Miyata dies in this fight!)


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 6, 2009)

Good point about the uppercut. It seems it will probably either end up being the big comeback punch that we've all been expecting, or Miyata will attempt it and fail horribly in some way, resulting in him getting KO'd, as with the final shot in the Date/Martinez match. 

Either way, I'm sure we'll be seeing that uppercut. Whether it saves or destroys Miyata is the only question.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

Watching the new challenger seeing Miyata beat Croc was pretty gay imo


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 7, 2009)

I agree, Croc was a great personality, it just seems a waste imo


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

The amount of beating Miyata took as well not even Ippo could withstand that


----------



## Angelus (Feb 7, 2009)

knuman said:


> The fight with Ippo is destined to be the final fight of the series, so expect there to be obstacles all the way until then.  It would only make sense if the two of them fought on the world's biggest stage and for a world title.  (of course unless Miyata dies in this fight!)



I doubt Mori will pull of an Ashita no Joe. He could have done it when Sawamura had the accident, but he didn't and he sure won't kill off Miyata out of the blue.

But you're right with the uppercut. It's probably the Ultimate-Miyata-Comback KO-Punch we're all excpecting.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

Final fight should be Sendou vs. Ippo.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

fuck Sendoh im well bored of him, should be Vorg vs Ippo world champ fight.


----------



## Segan (Feb 7, 2009)

Vorg is in Jr. Lightweight and isn't going to step down to featherweight. If anything we might see Mashiba vs. Vorg.

As for the final fight, I still believe that Martinez is the absolute height to be reached for a few years ahead. So it's gotta be Ippo vs. Martinez.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> fuck Sendoh im well bored of him, should be Vorg vs Ippo world champ fight.



!

Sendou = Yabuki Joe.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Ippo is definitely heading for Martinez, the batton pass should have made that obvious. One could say he is arguably the final villain although, well, sometimes you never know. But I doubt it will be any of Ippo's rivals out of the same weight-class. 

Mashiba and Vorg might very well make it to world champion and deal it out among themselves in a match, that would be incredibly exciting to see. Sendou is pretty much a wild-card, I have no idea what Morikawa plans to do with him in the future.

Takamura, I somehow have my doubts he will really pull through and successfully conquer all weight classes, I just have a feeling Morikawa will have to make him lose at one point. It doesn't help a character's development if he remains invincible. And the fight against Hawk was seriously pushing it already, if not the one against Eagle so much. Oh well, guess we'll see. Ippo will still run for a looong time.

Speaking of which, I did another colouring. Enjoy! :3


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

^ awesome colouring,

I guess we might see Masiba vs Vorg, Vorg should rape him 

If only Sawamura could still box


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ^ awesome colouring,
> 
> I guess we might see Masiba vs Vorg, Vorg should rape him
> 
> If only Sawamura could still box



I don't think at the level the Ippo characters are now a 'rape' is even possible anymore. Not among themselves. They have been too long in the business and while Mashiba doesn't get as much attention in the manga as others, he has been evolving just as much and at just as great a rate. There is already a difference between his speed, range and power from the Sawamura-fight (which was already lethal) to that in the final spurts of his 1-year disqualification break. He is even faster and stronger now, reaches farther and he has polished all of his base boxing moves as well as his two new close-combat killers, the Chopping Right and that extremely nasty snake-arm uppercut (I'm calling it that because with long arms like Mashiba's it gotta hurt like a bitch sucking that one snapping out).

So yeah, I think Vorg vs Mashiba would actually be very close and extremely thrilling. And it likely won't happen anytimes soon, I mean, there is a potentional Randy vs Ippo lingering in the air and if not, prior to Mashiba's come-back fight, we will get the A-tournament with the speedster-face off where Manabu can show what he is made off amongst his own kind. We are heading into interesting times with Ippo again. :3


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

I rather think Morikawa will bring Sawamura back as a boxer as the story progresses.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

Yak said:


> I don't think at the level the Ippo characters are now a 'rape' is even possible anymore. Not among themselves. They have been too long in the business and while Mashiba doesn't get as much attention in the manga as others, he has been evolving just as much and at just as great a rate. There is already a difference between his speed, range and power from the Sawamura-fight (which was already lethal) to that in the final spurts of his 1-year disqualification break. He is even faster and stronger now, reaches farther and he has polished all of his base boxing moves as well as his two new close-combat killers, the Chopping Right and that extremely nasty snake-arm uppercut (I'm calling it that because with long arms like Mashiba's it gotta hurt like a bitch sucking that one snapping out).
> 
> So yeah, I think Vorg vs Mashiba would actually be very close and extremely thrilling. And it likely won't happen anytimes soon, I mean, there is a potentional Randy vs Ippo lingering in the air and if not, prior to Mashiba's come-back fight, we will get the A-tournament with the speedster-face off where Manabu can show what he is made off amongst his own kind. We are heading into interesting times with Ippo again. :3



Well maybe not rape but I think Vorg would still win, I wonder if Itagaki would ever fight Ippo that would be quite fun to see but I doubt that would ever happen =[.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I rather think Morikawa will bring Sawamura back as a boxer as the story progresses.



Possible but then that would make him another wild-card for now. He could be fighting pretty much anyone. And who knows, maybe a completely new character gets introduced for Mashiba's weigth-class? I mean, the really good people there are scarce. We have Vorg, Mashiba, Sawamura. That's about it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

You forget Kimura :ho


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> You forget Kimura :ho



Cute.   :ho


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

I have big hopes for him and Aoki still pek


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

The only way for Aoki to progress is to continuously think ahead and have so many unorthodox moves that his opponents will never be prepared. As soon as he starts recycling to much, he's dead. Unless he suddenly goes 180 and focusses on all the basics (going against his entire persona, basically), I can't really see him getting too far. Might've worked a few decades ago, but even in Ippo, which is in the nineties, there's so much footage that it's difficult to be unorthodox.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Some tomb from out whose sounding door
He ne'er shall force an echo more,
Thrilling to think, poor child of sin!
It was the dead who groaned within.​


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 7, 2009)

Yak said:


> Takamura, I somehow have my doubts he will really pull through and successfully conquer all weight classes, I just have a feeling Morikawa will have to make him lose at one point. It doesn't help a character's development if he remains invincible. _And the fight against Hawk was seriously pushing it already, if not the one against Eagle so much._ Oh well, guess we'll see. Ippo will still run for a looong time.



How so?
The eagle fight was just a standard fight and the hawk fight... well that was... yeah...um... Crumpet?


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> How so?
> The eagle fight was just a standard fight and the hawk fight... well that was... yeah...um... Crumpet?



What do you mean by Crumpet?

I meant to say tha against Hawk Takamura WAS without a doubt struggling. And it felt like he was struggling more than against Eagle. So I just assume that one day Takamura might just run into an opponent he cannot beat.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 7, 2009)

Yak now wins my 'Weirdest Post Ever Seen on this Thread' prize. Who is that in the scan? I'm bemused. 

Poe is cool, though.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Yak now wins my 'Weirdest Post Ever Seen on this Thread' prize. Who is that in the scan? I'm bemused.
> 
> Poe is cool, though.



Miyata. With hard weight control. XD

I'm highly pleased that you immediatelly could tell the author of the poem, though, its probably far more known from where you come than it is in my place.

Oh, and if you found this weird, you haven't seen this yet...

Sakura vs Hinata


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 7, 2009)

I dont know, I wish takamura stay undefeated for a long time. In middleweight to light heavyweight, i find there's always one person who dominates an era (a la hopkins or roy jones), so it might as well be takamura. I definitely think Randy Boy will win this one, but miyata will get him in a rematch or something. if he wins well i would  say its one lucky ass punch. either way its one awesome fight.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 7, 2009)

Yak said:


> Miyata. With hard weight control. XD
> 
> I'm highly pleased that you immediatelly could tell the author of the poem, though, its probably far more known from where you come than it is in my place.



Damn, I can't remember that scene -- he really does look like he's on his last legs. He's turning into some sort of creature from _Thriller_.

Much as I'd like to take credit for recognising that poetry extract instantly, I actually had no clue where it came from. I thought it was _likely_ to be Poe, though (simply because the language and tone is very much his usual Gothic style) but I didn't know for sure until I actually checked and confirmed it.

I'm a big fan of his short stories.   



> Oh, and if you found this weird, you haven't seen this yet...
> 
> Itachi vs Pein..NO CHANCE!



Hahah. Man, my memories of that epic fight are now totally scarred.


----------



## Yak (Feb 7, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Hahah. Man, my memories of that epic fight are now totally scarred.



Sorry. Well, I can't say that it wasn't intentional. I only hoped the impact wouldn't be too... drastic.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 7, 2009)

Well if Hawk trained he would be so unstoppable lol


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 7, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]pfUFYtXNN0A[/YOUTUBE]

I've always liked how Hawk was a clear nod to the guy above. Even the same shorts, in one fight.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

Itagaki is a nod to Naseem as well.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 7, 2009)

Ahahahaah Ya i thought that creepy scan with the Poe poem was Kumi 

imagine the hoodie as hair and its pretty easy to see


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 7, 2009)

I thought he looked more like Kimura in those frames.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

No chapter really hurts. =[


----------



## BVB (Feb 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> No chapter really hurts. =[



why no chapter?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

George is probably on holiday or something.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 8, 2009)

hawk definitely got that prince naseem style..good boxing analysis, very max kellerman like


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 8, 2009)

Itagaki mimics Naseem's (and I reckon a few other fighters') intro by leeping over the ropes.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 8, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> The only way for Aoki to progress is to continuously think ahead and have so many unorthodox moves that his opponents will never be prepared. As soon as he starts recycling to much, he's dead. Unless he suddenly goes 180 and focusses on all the basics (going against his entire persona, basically), I can't really see him getting too far. Might've worked a few decades ago, but even in Ippo, which is in the nineties, there's so much footage that it's difficult to be unorthodox.



That or just fight the punk champion he almost beat before (the one with the girlfriend even uglier than Tomiko, not that I think she's that ugly).

Just come up with one or two new tricks and he's set.  Part of the reason he lost that fight (besides the guy seeing his girlfriend and regaining his resolve) was because he was stupid enough to have sex with Tomiko before the match (Takamura even told an embarrassed Tomiko that Aoki would have had the stamina to end it if he hadn't "exhausted himself before the fight").

We really need to see some new, seriously strong character in Aoki's weight class who just destroys that guy so Aoki has a legitimate excuse not to become champion.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 9, 2009)

Yak said:


> Miyata. With hard weight control. XD
> 
> I'm highly pleased that you immediatelly could tell the author of the poem, though, its probably far more known from where you come than it is in my place.
> 
> ...



The author really needs to reaccess how he's drawing limbs again. The sharp elbows are one thing, but Mashiba's left arm is seriously fucked up.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 9, 2009)

Yeah indeed, Mashiba's biceps is less than a half of is upper arm in length.


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2009)

That's just artistic depiction. Morikawa has been exaggerating certain stuff in the later half of the series.


----------



## -ThanatosX- (Feb 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> That's just artistic depiction. Morikawa has been exaggerating certain stuff in the later half of the series.



That explains why the triceps is always so oddly shaped.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 9, 2009)

Yak said:


> Sendou is pretty much a wild-card, I have no idea what Morikawa plans to do with him in the future.


He already said he's aiming for Martinez, so his role as a jobber is pretty much set.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is just getting ridiculous now. Sure, Miyata has amazing spirit -- but he's never been good at taking damage, and he's been utterly pounded into mush. These aren't jabs, or fast/crafty punches, like Gedo was mostly hitting Ippo with -- these are freakin' power punches, with full swings and weight. Randy certainly isn't feather fisted, either. It should have been stopped in the previous chapter, when Miyata was falling all over the place while swinging. I can't really see how he can still be standing, spirit or not.


----------



## James (Feb 9, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> This is just getting ridiculous now. Sure, Miyata has amazing spirit -- but he's never been good at taking damage, and he's been utterly pounded into mush. These aren't jabs, or fast/crafty punches, like Gedo was mostly hitting Ippo with -- these are freakin' power punches, with full swings and weight. Randy certainly isn't feather fisted, either. It should have been stopped in the previous chapter, when Miyata was falling all over the place while swinging. I can't really see how he can still be standing, spirit or not.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think we're just supposed to accept that here he'd probably rather die than stop fighting. He's being pushed on by everything he's fought believing in from childhood until now, it's like he's basically fighting for his life I guess, since this dream IS his life to him.

Anyway I still think he'll win mainly because of watching Miyata vs Gregory in the new series lately. Miyata gets like 2 good punches in during that much and he's completely on the defensive when he gets the counter that wins. It looked like he didn't have a single chance then and I can only assume Morikawa is going for the same thing now but making things even drastically more over the top to try and raise the tension again.

I guess it's working to a degree since some people seem to think Randy Boy might win.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 9, 2009)

James said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's not that we think Randy might win so much as we WANT him to win to spare us the BS counter-comeback victory!

And this is way beyond the Gregory fight.  He didn't have broken ribs that kept getting pounded on during the Gregory fight.  He wasn't flopping like a fish on dry land in the Gregory fight.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 9, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Or not. As nothing really happens this chapter that changes anything in the fight, other than Miyata continues to flail around taking punches while not landing any of his own.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 9, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 






> I think we're just supposed to accept that here he'd probably rather die than stop fighting. He's being pushed on by everything he's fought believing in from childhood until now, it's like he's basically fighting for his life I guess, since this dream IS his life to him.








*Spoiler*: __ 



 No the referee should have stopped it, when the fighters health is at serious risk and they can't put up a good offence anymore when they can't even defend themselves and can't support their own weight the match should be called off.

With Ippo as much as he took a beating from Gedo, he remained competitive and he wasn't falling over from his own weight. Miyata has been getting thrashed the fight should have been stopped. The towel should have been thrown as he could actually rematch Randy at catch weight and possibly win.

I don't really like this fight because it's unrealistic. Completely. I just don't see how someone who's ribs broke some rounds ago can continue to take a beating and come with a KO when he isn't a reknown puncher to someone who is building on momentum.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 9, 2009)




----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd vote for Randy, but as Kimura put it ...


----------



## jkingler (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm hoping that Miyata will finally taste how effective up-jabs and uppercuts are, lose despite that, decide that he's taken his father's style as far as he can take it with his jaw and his power, and start becoming his own fighter. 

He should realize that he's already made his dad proud and surpassed him using the style he watched for so long. And he should become his own fighter, since that will make both himself and his dad happier in the end. 

Dreams change. Goals change. (Also, the fight should have been stopped already!) If Morikawa gets back to tapping into reality, the story and his characters will be richer for it. Miyata's initial raison d'etre wouldn't need to be conveniently discarded at this point, as it could and should be thoughtfully modified, since it's being tempered by personal growth and experience. That sort of thing happens in real life all the time.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 10, 2009)

This one is getting worse and worse. The referee is a joke, Randy power doesn't exist, and Miyata's level of 'heart is just...

Dammit Morikawa!
Miyata has, from a real world standpoint, taken a worse beating then everyone else in the entire manga. ARGH. Ugh. Just stop it. Kill him Randy! Kill him! I will seriously consider never reading another chapter if Miyata wins.


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Bye, bye, Randy. Looks like he's just gonna be another Arnie Gregory.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 10, 2009)

One last Jolt?


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Thank you, Puar!


You know, I was thinking, why isn't Randy just covering up close and then pound on him as soon as he gets the chance? I mean, he blocked the entire time before, and now he doesn't do that anymore...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> Thank you, Puar!
> 
> 
> You know, I was thinking, why isn't Randy just covering up close and then pound on him as soon as he gets the chance? I mean, he blocked the entire time before, and now he doesn't do that anymore...



He switched from defense to evasion after figuring out Miyata's attack pattern several chapters ago. This style allows him to use both his fists for attacking rather than defense. 

In any case I'm sticking to my failed comeback theory until the the ref says 10. I say in next chapters he makes his comeback punch at the end, only to have it go until 9 in the chapter after that. Then Miyata tries it again only to give Randy the KO 3 chapters from now.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks a lot Puar

Loved Kamogawa's line: "what a worthless corner-man!"  The Miyatas are completely unlikeable.


----------



## camus (Feb 10, 2009)

wow... if miyata wins this fight i would be trully dissappointed. miyata winning would degrade this manga significantlly because there is no way randy could realistically lose. Pretty lame if you ask me, I am growing tired of this fight, started rather good but Miyata is just growing very annoying, never mind if he pulls a win out of who knows were.


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2009)

Tss. Looks like Morikawa is capitalizing on Miyata eventually still winning this with a lucky punch. 

I'm not sure, maybe he actually wants to draw only that illusion of a chance to the last moment and in the end have Miyata lose still, which I would prefere... but my guts feeling is currently telling me otherwise.

Oh well. If Ichiro wins this, it will be with nothing but a lucky punch. I don't give a crap what Miyata-sr. says about it, its just his opinion as a boxer and trainer, not some universal truth. Lucky punches DO fucking exist, especially at this point where Miyata does not have any proper control of his body anymore. I don't need to hear crap like "its because you've thrown that punch thousands of times in training". No, its because your body does a movement that wasn't originally intended to go that way and, additionally, your opponent might be equally tired and just randomly missteps into a punch and luckly has a vital spot hit. That's about it. Lucky punches.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 10, 2009)

It seems whatever decision Morikawa makes this fight he will be slammed for shoddy predictable writing. I too can't see Randy Boy losing what with Miyata's condition, the thoughts of other boxers/trainers and Randy's own superb boxing, but then you've got the typical comeback punch which Miyata was training for. It could still go either way.

And agreed with Yak on the lucky punch rant.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2009)

Pleaseeee Miyata lose =[


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Yak said:


> Tss. Looks like Morikawa is capitalizing on Miyata eventually still winning this with a lucky punch.
> 
> I'm not sure, maybe he actually wants to draw only that illusion of a chance to the last moment and in the end have Miyata lose still, which I would prefere... but my guts feeling is currently telling me otherwise.
> 
> Oh well. If Ichiro wins this, it will be with nothing but a lucky punch. I don't give a crap what Miyata-sr. says about it, its just his opinion as a boxer and trainer, not some universal truth. Lucky punches DO fucking exist, especially at this point where Miyata does not have any proper control of his body anymore. I don't need to hear crap like "its because you've thrown that punch thousands of times in training". No, its because your body does a movement that wasn't originally intended to go that way and, additionally, your opponent might be equally tired and just randomly missteps into a punch and luckly has a vital spot hit. That's about it. Lucky punches.


Now let's talk about luck being considered a skill


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2009)

Segan said:


> Now let's talk about luck being considered a skill



Or counters doing exact double damage 

Oh wait, luckily Sawamura kinda refuted that statement. Like, after 800 chapters into the series. 


 Seriously, Sawamura should just be coaching Miyata. He has already proved during this battle what a valuable and knowledgable person he is when it comes to knowing boxing techniques, styles and predicting things, seeing minuscule details, etc. He makes the guys sitting next to him look like complete noobs. If he isn't returning as a boxer, he better find something that peaks his interest for coaching. He might not like it yet but he's got skills.


----------



## Segan (Feb 10, 2009)

Huh. If Mashiba can be a good coach, then I will believe that Sawamura could pull it off, too.


----------



## camus (Feb 10, 2009)

Yak said:


> Tss. Looks like Morikawa is capitalizing on Miyata eventually still winning this with a lucky punch.
> 
> I'm not sure, maybe he actually wants to draw only that illusion of a chance to the last moment and in the end have Miyata lose still, which I would prefere... but my guts feeling is currently telling me otherwise.
> 
> Oh well. If Ichiro wins this, it will be with nothing but a lucky punch. I don't give a crap what Miyata-sr. says about it, its just his opinion as a boxer and trainer, not some universal truth. Lucky punches DO fucking exist, especially at this point where Miyata does not have any proper control of his body anymore. I don't need to hear crap like "its because you've thrown that punch thousands of times in training". No, its because your body does a movement that wasn't originally intended to go that way and, additionally, your opponent might be equally tired and just randomly missteps into a punch and luckly has a vital spot hit. That's about it. Lucky punches.



Yeah but even if Miyata lands the so called "lucky punch" in his condition there is no way he can have enough power to KO Randy, that would just be plain stupid. The only conceivable way for Randy to lose at this point is if he suddenlly has a stroke or something.

It pisses me off to even think that Miyata's half dead bullshit uppercut is going to KO him or win the fight for Miyata.


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2009)

That's why it will end in bullshit.

Or Morikawa snapped and does something completely random.


Like

OUT OF NOWHERE MASHIBA-FLICKERS

HUNDRETS OF THEM!!!

And then Mashiba knocks Randy out of the ring, gets disqualified for another year from the pro-ring and Ichiro dies from a stroke because the scene was just too shocking.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 10, 2009)

tbh i would quite like to see that


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 10, 2009)

Yak said:


> That's why it will end in bullshit.
> 
> Or Morikawa snapped and does something completely random.
> 
> ...



 if only


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 10, 2009)

Actually, the arena quakes and cuases the ring to split open.  A lord of demons rises from the fault, slaying the referee before empowering RBJ to take his rightful place by slaying this joke of a thunder god.

Miyata grins, gets the green eye and aims his gloved fist skyward.  "Blah blah, I got heart..."  The roof of the arena explodes as lightning rushes to his fish, transforming him into some OP lightning demon...thing.  

Battle resumes or Miyata OHKOs him.


----------



## Yak (Feb 10, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Actually, the arena quakes and cuases the ring to split open.  A lord of demons rises from the fault, slaying the referee before empowering RBJ to take his rightful place by slaying this joke of a thunder god.
> 
> Miyata grins, gets the green eye and aims his gloved fist skyward.  "Blah blah, I got heart..."  The roof of the arena explodes as lightning rushes to his fish, transforming him into some OP lightning demon...thing.
> 
> Battle resumes or Miyata OHKOs him.



Yeah, but what if suddenly Jesus Date...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 10, 2009)

In that case, not only am I in.  But I am buying some HnI tanks and resuming roadwork.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 10, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> He switched from defense to evasion after figuring out Miyata's attack pattern several chapters ago. This style allows him to use both his fists for attacking rather than defense.
> 
> In any case I'm sticking to my failed comeback theory until the the ref says 10. I say in next chapters he makes his comeback punch at the end, only to have it go until 9 in the chapter after that. Then Miyata tries it again only to give Randy the KO 3 chapters from now.



Gods, I hope you're right.

And after that, it's discovered that Miyata is hurt so bad from the fight that we won't see him for months, preferrably for well over a year or two in real world time (at least a year in equivalent time in the manga), and when we finally see him again, he has finally modified his father's style to cover the holes in it (ala his sabbatical to Thailand where he learned Jolt Counter and returned good enough to defeat Arnie).  

Maybe have us find out he was training in America (you want to be the best, train amongst the best afterall) and ran into Vorg and trained with him (and then they both come back as beasts).


----------



## G-Man (Feb 10, 2009)

Yak said:


> Yeah, but what if suddenly Jesus Date...



If that happened, I think I'd be the one having a stroke... :amazed


----------



## Hodor (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmm.. I'm finally on the last legs of my ippo catching up journey, currently at ch 777.  I'm very frustrated by ignition one though.  Quality is quite low, and they have that big "attention"+text on the first page.  Hoping to get a mq-hq release at some point at least, though I suppose that'll be pointless because I've already read it then.  Grr, I'm sounding too negative.  I am very thankfull for ignition one releasing it at all, I just wish there was some better quality.

Oh snoopy cool why did you quit.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks Puar!

Argh!! That ref should have stopped the match a few chapters back. This fight really is just BS now. 

We believe in you, RBJ!! Don't get caught by Miyata's "lucky punch"! Incidentally, even if Miyata does connect, he shouldn't be capable of generating enough power to do damage.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Feb 10, 2009)

I'm just hoping that even if Miyata gets his "lucky punch", that he still looses. RBJ is too good to waste with one match. Miyata seriously needs to get the hell outa the featherweight ring and get a new style.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 11, 2009)

ch842: This is turning in some epic bullshit, every chapter Miyata is in a worse tight spot, he's a zombie in the ring, and will this guy win?? Come on...


----------



## Hodor (Feb 11, 2009)

oO, from the sounds of it the randy boy jr vs miyata fight is still going oO, I just started it myself, nice that I finally caught up I guess, but I wanna know the results


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 11, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> oO, from the sounds of it the randy boy jr vs miyata fight is still going oO, I just started it myself, nice that I finally caught up I guess, but I wanna know the results



So does everyone else, but I doubt it will end the very next chapter, so you'll be waiting a few weeks with the rest of us.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm.. looks to me like we got at least 3-4 chapters left, if Miyata were to somehow win, maybe 2-3 if he's going to lose.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 11, 2009)

He wont lose...He can't..


----------



## Hodor (Feb 11, 2009)

It's hard for me to figure if he will or not, it's certainly for them to pull a come from behind victory, that seems to be what most of the fights are, but it's also possible for the story to develop if he loses.  Ichiro's focused too much on his father's boxing style, and hasnt even attempted to really form his own.  I think once he does that, he'll beat randy, if he doesnt now.  Either way, I want Ippo to fight randy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 12, 2009)

He'll come to a realization that not only his father's boxing, but his own mixed together will prove formidable


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2009)

If miyata wins via plot no justu again i'll lol so hard


----------



## korican04 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm on chapter 400....this is taking foooooooooor eevvvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr to get caught up to you guys.


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> If miyata wins via plot no justu again i'll lol so hard


You can start laughing.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 12, 2009)

haydenKyuubi said:


> You can start laughing.


Sure, but RBJ will have the last laugh and Miyata's comeback will end in failure.


korican04 said:


> I'm on chapter 400....this is taking foooooooooor eevvvvvveeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrr to get caught up to you guys.



Really? Even though it's the longest series I've ever read it felt like a pretty easy read. Detective Conan on the other hand was like hell. Still worth it though.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 12, 2009)

it took me 3months t o get from the anime to the manga


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

it took me about a week, just caught up yesterday


----------



## Ziko (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone know what chapter they explain how weight control works? 
I think it was before 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura fights Hawk


----------



## korican04 (Feb 12, 2009)

Ziko said:


> Does anyone know what chapter they explain how weight control works?
> I think it was before
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I just read that fight! Yeah it was that fight that they explained the harshships of weight management and the one right before when he looked like a mummy cause he took too many dumps.

I love the manga but I can't read too many chapters at a time so it takes a while.


----------



## Fireball (Feb 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Sure, but RBJ will have the last laugh and Miyata's comeback will end in failure.




keep telling yourself that.


----------



## Yak (Feb 12, 2009)

New Ippo colouring, guys 

Warning, its a pretty damn big picture


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Yak said:


> New Ippo colouring, guys
> 
> Warning, its a pretty damn big picture



YOU REALLY LOVE ME! <3


----------



## Yak (Feb 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> YOU REALLY LOVE ME! <3



I considered it an honour (and a pleasure at that. Mashiba <3 Sawamura <3)


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 12, 2009)

Yak = awesome.

Good choice on the colour schemes, too. Green really suits the reptile-like Sawamura, and purple (surprisingly) fits Mashiba well.

(Although the gloves could have stayed red. Or maybe just black?)


----------



## Yak (Feb 12, 2009)

Eh, I like the idea of colourful gloves. Its a bit of a change from the same old red gloves in Ippo. =P Custommade boxer wear ftw


----------



## Fireball (Feb 12, 2009)

nice coloring yak. i got a lot of hni colorings on my dA page as well. go check it out if you like


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

If I ever get good at boxing I'll get a Green/Orange Lantern custom gear. 

So Yak, now I must demand you colour the entire fight.


----------



## Yak (Feb 12, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> So Yak, now I must demand you colour the entire fight.



Don't make me Chopping Right you


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice job yak, I like how it's done, all the detail, although I think red and blue would have made more sense than green and purple, still very nice.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Yak said:


> Don't make me Chopping Right you



SENDOU SMASH YO ASS

Also, Nomeru: Green and red wouldn't suit Mashiba and Sawamura at all.


----------



## Hodor (Feb 12, 2009)

WHITE FANG!

I wonder how Vorg is doing (is it Volg or Vorg?), they showed one of his fights, but we havnt heard a whole lot from him in a while.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Vorg.

And he's probably killing floor in his federation.


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 12, 2009)

miyata's not really done for...he still could throw a strong but really readable-open book-telegraphing left. Which of course Randy Boy enjoys. Thats why if miyata lands that left it will be a lucky punch no matter what the manga says. It has to be right on the button of the chin at the right timing. Randy boy is ahead on points and on the verge of a k.o. victory but he's still could be drop i mean he took a shit load of punishment too.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 12, 2009)

Maybe Miyata will land one of those Shiny Pokemon ultimate punches.


----------



## BVB (Feb 13, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> WHITE FANG!
> 
> I wonder how Vorg is doing (is it Volg or Vorg?), they showed one of his fights, but we havnt heard a whole lot from him in a while.



they said in the manga, that his name means "wolf" in russian.

if you pronounce "wolf" in russian you say "volk" (волк) .

He is spelled Vorg because the Japanese have some difficulties with r/l.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 13, 2009)

His full name is actually Alexander Vorg Zangief, but that'd be a complete fuck fest.


----------



## Segan (Feb 13, 2009)

Vorg's full name alone is already badass.


----------



## BVB (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to see a vorg fight.


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 13, 2009)

Vorg vs Mashiba on the World stage...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 13, 2009)

In mother russia, Vorg's name mangles you.


----------



## jkingler (Feb 13, 2009)

In zany Japan, weird cat things draw Morikawa.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Feb 13, 2009)

Hey its been a while since i was on the forums and all so im wondering have they fired up the new episodes of Hajime No Ippo yet?

By god i love both the manga and the anime, there are so many fights i want to see in the anime.


And people im sure you know it but Takamura = God


----------



## Hodor (Feb 13, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> His full name is actually Alexander Vorg Zangief, but that'd be a complete fuck fest.



Lets have a try at it shal we?  I'm not all that good with japanese, but this looks... fun?

Alexander: アレウサンデル (arekusanderu)
Vorg: ボールグ？  (boorugu) 
Zangief:　ザンギーフ　(zangiifu)


stupid katagana.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 13, 2009)

How did convo of Vorg start.

Too lazy to look up how


----------



## Hodor (Feb 13, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> How did convo of Vorg start.
> 
> Too lazy to look up how





Hangat?r said:


> So Yak, now I must demand you colour the entire fight.
> 
> 
> Yak said:
> ...



that's how


----------



## KushyKage (Feb 13, 2009)

well there's gotta be more russian boxers than vorg..he should go for russain belt before coming back an show his face to ippo.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 13, 2009)

Nomeru said:


> Vorg: ボールグ？  (boorugu)


They ignore the g, since his boxing trunks read "vol". Gotta love Engrish.


----------



## Yak (Feb 14, 2009)

I've been re-reading some older Ippo chapters and I must say that this was one of the most amazing moments in the entire manga:



Sure, it was just a totally random thing that later on became a big useless joke but the way how Aoki managed to not only fool his opponent but basically the ENTIRE AUDIENCE, this is just godly. You can even see Itagaki's father and Takamura looking the other way. Aoki is the king of unorthodox boxing. XD


----------



## Segan (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes, and afterwards Takamura tried to repeat the same move. He got smacked good for that.


----------



## Yak (Feb 14, 2009)

Hey
Hey Segan

Guess what Eiji said to Ippo right before he went to fight with Ricardo?






"I'm having a Date!"


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 14, 2009)

Yak said:


> I've been re-reading some older Ippo chapters and I must say that this was one of the most amazing moments in the entire manga:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure, it was just a totally random thing that later on became a big useless joke but the way how Aoki managed to not only fool his opponent but basically the ENTIRE AUDIENCE, this is just godly. You can even see Itagaki's father and Takamura looking the other way. Aoki is the king of unorthodox boxing. XD



Yeah that is diffently in my top 3



Segan said:


> Yes, and afterwards Takamura tried to repeat the same move. He got smacked good for that.


Indeed. I also tried it in a real fight and it kinda worked. I got him to turn his head a good 40 degrees


The funniest part is that aoki got him TWICE with the same move


----------



## Hodor (Feb 16, 2009)

I thought that move was a bit unrealistic, sure you might be curious, but realistically, against someone that's good and focused, they'll hit you right in the face.

Anyone remember Takamura fighting before the Brian Hawk fight?  he saw brian hawk and basically looked intently on him, in a somewhat similar manner but the other guy didnt care at all.


----------



## Segan (Feb 16, 2009)

You must realize that Aokiji did that only after wearing out his opponent and thus weakening the focus. Takamura did it in the very beginning where the opponent was just pissed and went full throttle, thus made Aokiji's move totally useless.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2009)

Just wondering i haven't read the manga yet because i like to watch the series then read the manga. But I've played the wii game, now is it really true that that big balled built guy is the tranie that ippo was training early on in the series? The guy who threw up alot.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 16, 2009)

crazymtf said:


> Just wondering i haven't read the manga yet because i like to watch the series then read the manga. But I've played the wii game, now is it really true that that big balled built guy is the tranie that ippo was training early on in the series? The guy who threw up alot.



yes, shaves his hair and loses his eyebrows, same guy. geromichi if i recall correctly


----------



## Segan (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah, you must be talking about Geromichi. Ippo did have a trainee, who was quite the wuss. Still, in the pro career, he came far enough to be able to challenge Ippo to a title match years later.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep that's him, thanks. That's crazy how different he looks.


----------



## Puar (Feb 16, 2009)

Yak said:


> New Ippo colouring, guys
> 
> Warning, its a pretty damn big picture



Sawamura has the luck of the Irish on his side!

Slap a Yak tag or something on it if you like and then I'll be sure and throw it into an upcoming chapter. (;


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2009)

SAWAMURA IS A MICK?! 

So does that mean Mashiba pimp-slaps?


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 16, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> yes, shaves his hair and loses his eyebrows, same guy. geromichi if i recall correctly



Naomichi Yamada, actually. =p


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 16, 2009)

Anyone know the chapter number where Takamura takes a dump and puts it on Aoki's head?


----------



## jkingler (Feb 16, 2009)

Geromichi is also correct. 


> So does that mean Mashiba pimp-slaps?


Does Mashiba have to flick' a bitch?


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 17, 2009)

Here you go, Shrooms:

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



This is getting ridiculous...


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 17, 2009)

Thanks Lazlow.


*Spoiler*: __ 



All that getting punched in the face seems to have given Miyata a second wind. Clearly a rookie's mistake on RBJ's part.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, what a lame chapter - does Morikawa intend on taking this to decision? That'd be a surprise, not a good one though.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 17, 2009)

This is such an annoying chp, nothing happened on the images, hopefully the text does better justice for my 1 week wait.


*Spoiler*: __ 



i want to know what they are saying so bad... this fight is irritating me... i thing the pages in black seems to be a flashback of the last punches and it sees that miyata noticed something... hopefully it doesn't work


----------



## Angelus (Feb 17, 2009)

I admire Miyatas determination in this chapter, but he should still lose. Not much else to say about it though.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



On, second thought I realized after looking through the images that Miyata plans to use his right at the end meaning something should happen next chapter.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Whatever the outcome of this fight will be, Miyata is bound to be on a long recovery hiatus afterwards.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 17, 2009)

Since I can read the japanese, I thought I'd post the textual spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Put simply, Miyata has realized that Randy is always finishing with his left punch. So that one right counter punch Miyata has been saving is going to be unloaded now.




How long has this fight been going on now? It seems like forever...


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> Since I can read the japanese, I thought I'd post the textual spoilers.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh god, no. Please don't let Miyata get a comeback win!


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This seems a bit fishy to me, actually.

I mean, didn't someone else remark on Randy's predictable left-shot in the other chapter? Sendo, I think. Morikawa seems to have been stressing Randy's predictability with that shot for a while. It almost makes me think that he's setting Miyata up (and the readers) to depend on that big comeback punch, and yet throw something in there to mess it up at the last second, like Randy switching his stance/etc as Miyata throws. Reminds me of how they were all banking on Date's heartbreak shot to turn things around against Martinez.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 This fight is a bunch of bull shit. All I can really say, it should have been stopped when his ass touched the canvas this round should have been stopped last round when he was falling over from throwing punches. Only way my perspective of the fight will change is if Miyata lands his punch and Randy just takes it and breaks him down.

Also I am beginning to despise Ippo, he has no reason to have a grudge against Randy Boy jr other than being a little fangirl.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Randy's smart enough to set up a trap like that. If anything, it's more likely that Randy still won't be finished with that counter and will proceed to KO Miyata.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Randy's smart enough to set up a trap like that. If anything, it's more likely that Randy still won't be finished with that counter and will proceed to KO Miyata.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh no, I didn't think Randy would be consciously setting anything up, I was talking solely about Morikawa setting Miyata and us up (just like Martinez didn't actually set any specific thing up, he just withstood the effects of the heartbreak shot because of Date's screwed up condition). I'm suspecting a similar thing to happen here, although it could be the stance switch that messes up Miyata too, which I would imagine as _reflexive_ rather than premeditated on Randy's part, and thus not part of any real trap. 

Either way, I REALLY hope this counter doesn't just instantly work and end the fight. That would piss me off.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 17, 2009)

^More than exact same thing happening 3 chapters in a row? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I actually hope the Miyata wins with his counter. But imo he's not gonna do just a simple counter, he's gonna hit Randy without Randy even realizing he got hit. You know the perfect counter. A simple right counter would be too obvious.


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Haohmaru said:


> ^More than exact same thing happening 3 chapters in a row?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Don't make me neg you


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Randy's smart enough to set up a trap like that. If anything, it's more likely that Randy still won't be finished with that counter and will proceed to KO Miyata.




*Spoiler*: __ 



well he did follow sakaguchi's play to the tee, and is working out for him


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Don't make me neg you


What's the Miyata hate for. You know you love him


----------



## Segan (Feb 17, 2009)

Let Miyata retire like his father and make Sawamura do a comeback.


----------



## Yak (Feb 17, 2009)

Well, that was stalling. Nothing more of interest or relevance happened in this chapter and I seriously begin to question what the whole point to the build-up of this fight was when in the end nothing matter anymore because sheer willpower can overcome seemingly any opponent.

This is getting ridiculous. Miyata has now durability that is on par with the heavy hitters like Ippo and Sendou, which, considering his normal physique as well as his harsh weight-control shouldn't be possible. Its fine when the message is that not giving up until the very last moment is a thing to aspire and can also save a boxer from one or the other pinch but when its capitalized on to the point where the already thinning logical aspects and the realism in Ippo becomes entirely redundant, then it needs to stop. Because then its got nothing to do with boxing anymore, its just Dragonball with gloves, just like Naruto is now Dragonball with a Ninja theme and One Piece... well, yeah. You get my point. Once the cliched shounen-formular takes over, things eventually become rather crappy.

In Ippo's case this would be even harsher on the manga since there aren't so many innovative options to make the storyline have many twists because it only revolves around the boxing sport at its core. Miyata is the suck right now. He keeps being pummeled to the point of no return, yet seemingly comes back stronger despite the growing damage. His body should be in ruins. And if he wins this, it will be serious garbage.

Morikawa better has a couple of explainations in that case, or lets him suffer from some massive or even permanent handicaps. Or, in the best case scenario, he surprises us by letting Miyata launch that last, fated counter. And have him miss his chance.


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Didn't Ichiro's dad vs Randy's dad try the exact same maneuver? A counter he was sure to land but ended up with a shattered chin cause of the switch hitting? I want to see it again.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 17, 2009)

On a side note, I wonder if a boxer like Mayweather will appear in the manga. I'd like to see how Ippo would deal with someone like that, I'd also like to see how he portrays the shoulder roll. I would prefer things like this that cheap tricks like Gedo.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 17, 2009)

I just hope he doesn't have the Mayweather personality.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 17, 2009)

I remember Miyata using the shoulder-roll out of the southpaw stance to hammer Mashiba. Long time ago, now.


----------



## James (Feb 17, 2009)

I don't care whether Miyata wins or loses, I just want to see where the plot goes for him after finally getting this Randy Boy shit out of the way. I still remember when we first saw him outside the ring causing a "distraction" for Miyata. That was in the 600's or something. His entire character has revolved around this one fight for too long and to an extent it's been drawing away from Ippo's progress as well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 17, 2009)

Miyata is Ippo's Sasuke sadly. The cool side character that retards the plot by making the main character sound really, really gay.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 17, 2009)

Yak said:


> Well, that was stalling. Nothing more of interest or relevance happened in this chapter and I seriously begin to question what the whole point to the build-up of this fight was when in the end nothing matter anymore because sheer willpower can overcome seemingly any opponent.
> 
> This is getting ridiculous. Miyata has now durability that is on par with the heavy hitters like Ippo and Sendou, which, considering his normal physique as well as his harsh weight-control shouldn't be possible. Its fine when the message is that not giving up until the very last moment is a thing to aspire and can also save a boxer from one or the other pinch but when its capitalized on to the point where the already thinning logical aspects and the realism in Ippo becomes entirely redundant, then it needs to stop. Because then its got nothing to do with boxing anymore, its just Dragonball with gloves, just like Naruto is now Dragonball with a Ninja theme and One Piece... well, yeah. You get my point. Once the cliched shounen-formular takes over, things eventually become rather crappy.
> 
> ...



I think you're over reacting about this. I mean comparing him to a heavy hitter? Morikawa has defintly showed that Miyata can't take a hit nearly as good as the other guys. You're talking as if he's dancing circles around Randy Boy. He's literally hanging on by a thread, he's just firing away to stall (in which were finding out he's setting up for a counter).

He's been dead for like 2 rounds. So by round 5 (maybe 4) he's been completely drained of stamina, knocked down quite a few times and is really really close to having the fight stopped (of course his dad is too much of a typical anime dad to let that happen). In fact the round post rib injury he digressed heavily to the point where the tide shifted. Then when his rib was broken well...ya know.

I'm expecting Randy Boy to win this one. I really like how this one is ending personally


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Miyata is Ippo's Sasuke sadly. The cool side character that retards the plot by making the main character sound really, really gay.



Except that Miyata isn't nearly as gay as Sauce.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 18, 2009)

The ref for this fight should be fired and black listed for letting it go on as far as it has.

You know what would be a twist? If, win or lose, Miyata ends up in a coma or vegetative state or something that permanently keeps him out of the ring. I mean, the ultimate goal of the story isn't Miyata vs Ippo, but Ippo finding out what it means to be strong. Miyata being out of commission would urge Ippo several steps down that path (after the necessary angst ridden chapters, of course).


----------



## Viciousness (Feb 18, 2009)

^ I wouldnt be surprised if he winds up punch drunk like Nekota was. If Randy Boy loses I wonder if we'll be seeing RBJ again.Maybe vs Sendo or something. I'd like to see Miyata advance to his proper weight class after this. Im justdoubtful he escapes without any damage.

Fortunately for him, despite losing a couple fights, unlike Ippo, he escapes most fights unscathed. So all the damage he took here isnt compounding on previous injuries.


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 18, 2009)

If we do see Randy Boy again, I'm guessing it will be as Martinez's opponent or something. He really only has ties to Miyata.

More than that, I think its about time somebody crippled that fat Don King wannabe publicist that Randy Boy has right now. The guy is so fracking annoying.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 18, 2009)

Sawamura vs. Mr Sakaguchi, anyone?


----------



## knuman (Feb 18, 2009)

Uh oh...chapter 843 looks very much like a comeback might be in store...I certainly hope not.  Counter uppercut has to be the way to go.  But how he can possibly throw an effective uppercut (or any punch) with broken ribs, no power, no stamina, and enough damage to kill a man makes me wonder...but then again, most of what has happened in this fight already defies all logic and reason, so I wouldn't be surprised if it happens.  This has turned out to be one of the major fights and longer fights in the seres (23 chapters and counting) - actually, does that make it the longest?


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

C'mon guys we've seen much crazier shit in these fights. HNI isn't that realistic. The refs never stop the fights


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Miyata is Ippo's Sasuke sadly. The cool side character that retards the plot by making the main character sound really, really gay.



Haha, this is true...although i like miyata's character more than sasuke.

Mainly because miyata has his weaknesses and hes always struggling to get around them...that, and i respect that hes clung so hard to his dad's boxing style.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2009)

edit- seen raw lol all i have to say is PNJ!!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> C'mon guys we've seen much crazier shit in these fights. HNI isn't that realistic. The refs never stop the fights



That's not true, with the exception of Manabu's fights the fights aren't very unrealistic and only a few of his fights surpass this in terms of crazy.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 18, 2009)

I told you so..All I gotta say.


----------



## Violent by Design (Feb 18, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> That's not true, with the exception of Manabu's fights the fights aren't very unrealistic and only a few of his fights surpass this in terms of crazy.



Yes they aren't that realistic. I've had plenty of friends who love the series but always mention how alot of the spirit stuff is bull. Guts can only get you so far and almost every fight in HNI consist of a ton of guts. The series isn't that realistic, it has more realistic features than most other manga of it's demography but it'd be a serious stretch to call it realistic.

I'm not even including the stuff that is for over dramatic effect since that is a given. 

I really don't see how this fight is crazy in terms of durability. Miyata hasn't done anything since he's been injured where fights like Ippo vs Sanada or Ippo vs Sendo guys are fighting at unbelievable paces despite broken bones or pretty much being shut down completely in terms of stamina.


----------



## Yak (Feb 18, 2009)

Just watched the raw for episode 7 of New Challenger. When Martinez rushes in and finally takes Date seriously, they play a nice music theme that suits Ricardo pretty well, especially.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 18, 2009)

Violent By Design said:


> Yes they aren't that realistic. I've had plenty of friends who love the series but always mention how alot of the spirit stuff is bull. Guts can only get you so far and almost every fight in HNI consist of a ton of guts. The series isn't that realistic, it has more realistic features than most other manga of it's demography but it'd be a serious stretch to call it realistic.
> 
> I'm not even including the stuff that is for over dramatic effect since that is a given.
> 
> I really don't see how this fight is crazy in terms of durability. Miyata hasn't done anything since he's been injured where fights like Ippo vs Sanada or Ippo vs Sendo guys are fighting at unbelievable paces despite broken bones or pretty much being shut down completely in terms of stamina.


So you and your friends think "spirit" and "guts" aren't important but a certain person once said:  

"A champion is one who gets up when he can't" - Jack Dempsey

I'm pretty sure that what he's saying is that it requires exactly that - "guts" or "spirit," and since this guy was actually Heavyweight boxing champion who this manga was partially based on and not some random fan of a series I feel his opinion matters a bit more than you or your friends.

The difference here is that Miyata's on a really harsh weight control in addition to having his body broken and using all his energy in the early rounds. Right now he shouldn't even be standing at all much less permitted to fight by the ref. Even so the ref has decided that in spite of those two ridiculous slips he's okay to continue. This goes far beyond what's happened up until now in terms of crazyness.


----------



## Eloking (Feb 18, 2009)

lol

Jack Dempsey was fighting in the 1920th. You have to go far to find a notable comeback victory with "guts" in modern boxing.

Most of the last fight we saw are, sadly, unrealistic. I still love this series, but I hope we'll have some decent one in the near future.


----------



## Caso (Feb 18, 2009)

yo guys, I would appreciate if someone could post a link to download vol 86+!
Its been a long time ago, thnx!


----------



## Hagen (Feb 18, 2009)

Miyata is screwing the manga again


----------



## camus (Feb 18, 2009)

wow, how lame can you get. Seriously if Miyata makes a comeback given the circumstances he is in I will stop reading the manga, its just that bad.

Its pure bullshit, I hope I'm wrong but this will be the first bull shit fight in the manga. At least other times the fights were some how even.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 18, 2009)

camus said:


> Its pure bullshit, I hope I'm wrong but this will be the first bull shit fight in the manga.


it wont be the first one, but surely will be the worst

adding the fact that Miyata sucks and we all would be happier if he gtfo of the manga for good and stops dragging the plot and making Ippo look gay altogether

please Randy, win!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Feb 18, 2009)

Locard said:


> it wont be the first one, but surely will be the worst
> 
> adding the fact that Miyata sucks and we all would be happier if he gtfo of the manga for good and stops dragging the plot and making Ippo look gay altogether
> 
> please Randy, win!



I like miyata, although ippo's gayness is kind of annoying...

However, i definitely dont want miyata to win this fight now, it would just be too ridiculous


----------



## Jotun (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't see how anyone can enjoy this fight. 

I wanna see Ippo take on the world


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 19, 2009)

Lots of hate sparked by recent chapters

I like Randy way better than Miyata as well.


----------



## BVB (Feb 19, 2009)

Randy HAS to win!

Miyata is screwing with the manga, it's so annoying.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 19, 2009)

Eloking said:


> lol
> 
> Jack Dempsey was fighting in the 1920th. You have to go far to find a notable comeback victory with "guts" in modern boxing.



[YOUTUBE]imZaiGJgbsw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U0SONoA5L1g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]c6Di2j1z9xw[/YOUTUBE]

Granted, I still agree that Miyata should have been stopped by TKO a round (or two?) ago, when it seemed that he was dead on his feet.


----------



## Yak (Feb 19, 2009)

I don't think this is the worst fight in the manga so far, I really enjoyed the first half of it, which is saying a lot compared to the entire Gedo-fight and Ippo's totally neglectable encounter with that old bearded veteran guy. That could've been skipped outright and served no real purpose. Gedo's fight - as horrible as it was - at least paved the way for the introduction of Randy somehow but other than that it was also completely useless.

Oh well, I will be patient. The fight should be over soon now anyway and we can all hope for a conclusion with a proper impact to the story, whatever that will be. I only hope Randy sticks around as a character, I've really grown to like him.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 19, 2009)

Yak said:


> I don't think this is the worst fight in the manga so far, I really enjoyed the first half of it, which is saying a lot compared to the entire Gedo-fight and Ippo's totally neglectable encounter with that old bearded veteran guy. That could've been skipped outright and served no real purpose. Gedo's fight - as horrible as it was - at least paved the way for the introduction of Randy somehow but other than that it was also completely useless.
> 
> Oh well, I will be patient. The fight should be over soon now anyway and we can all hope for a conclusion with a proper impact to the story, whatever that will be. I only hope Randy sticks around as a character, I've really grown to like him.



Personally, I liked the fight with Malcom Gedoh.  I think it was drawn out way longer than it should have been, but it was still enjoyable, and Gedoh made for an interesting one-shot villain.  He's easily my 2nd favorite of all of Ippo's opponents so far after Sawamura (3rd is Vorg, barely beating out #4 Mashiba).  He talked shit, but could back it up ("compared to staring down the barrell of a gun, those big soft gloves coming at me just make me laugh") and was fairly funny for an HnI villain.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 20, 2009)

Well at least the ref tried to stop the fight anyway


----------



## ssj3boruto (Feb 20, 2009)

If you're gonna pull a punch out of your ass, it might as well be the anal counter. I think the series has been in a slight decline for a while though, the Gedo fight for instance, seemed much worse than this. Just gotta hope it picks up again.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Feb 20, 2009)

i think all those lefts of randy is a set-up for a switch.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 20, 2009)

Puar said:


> I can see it now!  The light at the end of the tunnel, a Triple Cross Counter. (;



Haha, and then Randy just snuffs out that light with his Asura Bloody Cross (;

Well, it (sadly) looks like Miyata's pretty much set-up to win this match. Hopefully RBJ stays around as a character, as he's really grown on me. 

Then again, he could always fight in a higher weight class, thereby allowing a match between him and Mashiba or Vorg.


----------



## Eloking (Feb 20, 2009)

To Dream Brother

Yep, Foreman-Moorer was the last unbelievable comeback we had in the last decades. I highly suggest everyone to see the video Dream Brother posted.

EDIT : Btw, at the time of that comeback, Foreman was 46 years old!


----------



## ximkoyra (Feb 21, 2009)

*The worst part of the entire Gedoh fight was that Kamogawa ended up giving him money anyways   It was an awful fight with an even worse post-fight handling.  I was just glad when it was over *


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 21, 2009)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> i think all those lefts of randy is a set-up for a switch.



It's gonna end up just like their daddies' fight; a Miyata on the floor with a broken jaw.


----------



## BVB (Feb 21, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> It's gonna end up just like their daddies' fight; a Miyata on the floor with a broken jaw.



i really hope so


----------



## Perfect Moron (Feb 22, 2009)

Basic story telling says plans only work if the reader doesn't know them. We aren't aware of the details of Miyata's punch, but since we know he's gonna use Randy's predictable lefts to hit it I'd say there's a good chance it'll fail. Otherwise, they'd leave that explanation for when it actually hits.


----------



## Tracespeck (Feb 22, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> Basic story telling says plans only work if the reader doesn't know them. We aren't aware of the details of Miyata's punch, but since we know he's gonna use Randy's predictable lefts to hit it I'd say there's a good chance it'll fail. Otherwise, they'd leave that explanation for when it actually hits.



That's a good point.  I'd say if miyata threw a right uppercut he might win, if it's a right straight/cross then he gets his jaw broken and loses.  Hopefully he throws a right uppercut and finds out he is too weak to do any damage and gets his jaw broken.  I think randy is actually baiting miyata with the lefts though, and that will be the surprise twist.


----------



## keikai24 (Feb 22, 2009)

I was just thinking that.


----------



## Zeroshin (Feb 22, 2009)

I really do hope that Randy winning is the surprise twist -_-


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2009)

Randy Boy Junior forever.

Kamogawa: You're a failure as a trainer and as a father.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 23, 2009)

I've decided to pick this up after seeing the following it has and how long it's been going I'm only 5 chapters in but it's impressing me more than HxH which had a lot of hype but which I found seriousley wanting in many respects


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 23, 2009)

Miyata will win


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2009)

To Yulwei: It is a very addictive manga. Some incredible fights and lots of emotion. I loved Kimura vs Mashiba and Sawamura vs Mashiba. You get to learn about each of Ippo's opponents and appreciate them for different qualities.


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 23, 2009)

I believe you I haven't stopped reading since I posted. I like the fact it's not just a question of skill or power like other mangas that turn into power levels but it's a clash of characters in which there isn't really a good guy or a bad guy


----------



## Glued (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh, I wouldn't say that. Wait until you get to guys like Sawamura, Bryan Hawk and Mashiba.

Oh man, you are so going to love Sawamura vs Mashiba. muahahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 23, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say that. Wait until you get to guys like Sawamura, Bryan Hawk and Mashiba.
> 
> Oh man, you are so going to love Sawamura vs Mashiba. muahahahahahahahahahaha!!!



Brian Hawk wasn't really a "bad guy"... he was just an asshole, much like Takamura.

Sawamura and Mashiba on the other hand....bama


JihaD

PS- Randy wins this, Miyata survives and moves up a class, and Ippo trains for revenge for his "buddy" Miyata.

JihaD


----------



## Wing-Zero (Feb 23, 2009)

Miyata is gonna pull off a jolt counter and win this. Even if Miyata did lose, I don't think he'd go up a weight class.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Brian Hawk wasn't really a "bad guy"... he was just an asshole, much like Takamura.
> 
> Sawamura and Mashiba on the other hand...



Nope.

Mashiba needs to be hard in order to take care of his little sister, for whom he'll go down to hell for, and Sawamura simply had a very fucked up childhood.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 24, 2009)

Im not sure how Hawk isnt a bad guy character

he was pretty much made out to be a huge asshole and a racist bastard


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

A bad guy is someone who kills or lets people get killed for...well, bad reasons.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 24, 2009)

I was just reading the Sawa Vs Mash fight again, since I'd forgot how it went, and came across a page I thought was interesting. It seems very applicable to the current situation. Take note of what Nekota says...


Then there's also this...


Miyata's damage is still too ridiculous though. The non-stop hits to the face especially. I mean, the body blows could maybe be understandable if Randy's power didnt get hype, but with broken ribs and all. lol. Meh.  I feel like Morikawa would be killing all tension in all fights in the future if Randy loses.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

I knew it. I fucking knew it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm very disappointed. I was hoping for him to miss and Randy to put an end to this. Sigh, Miyata didn't even look like he changed his style of boxing or anything. I'm presumming the trans will say something along the lines of him surpassing his father, and perhaps throwing a diffrent kind of punch. Regardless, I'm still disappointed, if indeed Miyata has won. Mind you, it's not that it shouldn't have been predictable and that the signs weren't there. It's more the fact Randy winning would just mean so much more, in my opinion, to shaping (interesting) events in the manga. 

On the up side, it looks like Miyata's ribs and all that weren't shattered before he threw the punch. So at the very least, it means when he threw it he was in better condition then Date. meh. I still say it's not over yet. Randy will rise liek a demon, and that will be it. Miayata will be broken. RANDY WILL NOT LOSE> I won't accept it until I see that shit 100%.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




THAT'S FUCKING OUTRAGEOUS!!   !!!

Why the fuck does Randy go down after one hit of miyata?!

He should win the fight to let miyata develop his character and style, because his fights are fucking ridiculous and awful!

Man i'm pissed.


----------



## Angelus (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



This is just bullshit. Miyatas ribs shatterd to tiny pieces, probably causing some serious internal bleeding too, while he countered Randys punch and he still did enough damage to knock Randy unconcious? I call total bullshit. I hope Randy will get up after all and then he should just kill Miyata. Thank you very much.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 LOL LOL LOL LOL LOL sorry but thats just BS altho i think randy will get back up and Miyata will go down from all his injuries :ho or maybe thats wishful thinking??


----------



## Bergelmir (Feb 24, 2009)

Huh. So it really happened...


----------



## Eldritch (Feb 24, 2009)

BAWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2009)

BULLSHITT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VonDoom (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Good grief. 

Well, on the bright side, at least it's just a down and not a full fledged knockout, right?


----------



## Skylit (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ridiculous. Just ridiculous.

My favorite Character is Miyata, but that is just ridiculous.

Ridiculous Bullshit...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Really I just didn't want to feel left out.  Is it really that shocking?  Too have Miyata lose again may bring development but noone would care about Miyata anymore.  Miyata's kind of a cash cow for Mori I assume.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh, wenn das nicht der schnöde Mammon ist. 

Wie geht's?


----------



## Hagen (Feb 24, 2009)

Miyata. you suck 

Damn, i want this match to end already!

C'mon Miyata, end it! 

we know you're gonna win this bullshit match with your bullshit counter

so end this now, and let the manga move on!


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Super Optimal Transmetal Optimus Bullshit!!!

Miata was fighting for selfish desires and unwillingness to change. Randy has a three dimensional character.

Randy had every advantage, he should have won it. Miyata was falling over with broken ribs.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Miyata must've genjutsu'd randy long enough to disrupt Asura.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2009)

Ugh.

Just ugh.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

I told you so is in good order.


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Wow. This is Kubo-level writing. The Miyata's are the biggest ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the Ippoverse and anyone who claims Ichiro isn't the Sasuke of this manga needs a fucking reality check. 

Mori, WANK MOAR 

I hope this ends soon because if this farce drags on any longer I honestly won't give a flying fuck anymore. There is only one thing to do now for Morikawa to save this pathetic and anticlimactic turn in the fight, and that is have Randy getting up and winning this.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

^^ Not happening.  IF Miyata loses this match his character will loose to much credibility.  He needs to win this match.  PERIOD.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2009)

I almost feel as robbed as when Vorg was robbed by Sendoh


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2009)

Credibility? Wasn't Randy built up as 'talent personified' and the 'worst possible matchup' for Miyata? Simply putting up such a good fight would make Miyata seem very credible indeed, in my opinion. I don't think he has to win at all.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

Why thats to be expected.  He had wayy to many set backs to lose this too..Plus he had to redeem his father...they both couldnt lose what would be the point of all the hype..


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> ^^ Not happening.  IF Miyata loses this match his character will loose to much credibility.  He needs to win this match.  PERIOD.



AHAHAHA

Lose. TO MUCH... credibility? This is a bad joke, right? He already lost it all with this BULLSHIT. Its the only way to redeem him as a character if he loses this or is at least off the pro ring for the minimum of a year because he needs some serious break and being put out of shape to even remotely even out this plot-punch of biblical proportions a little.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

LOL I knew he'd win..Im not even a fan boy..its just logical..


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

One can only hope that Randy gets up and fucking ends Miyata's career for good. I really can't be bothered to care for Miyata's goal anymore.

At least we have Itagaki's A-Tourney to look forward, altough I fear that Morikawa will end up completely copying the DBZ powerlevel mechanism by visually exaggerating speed feats.


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> LOL I knew he'd win..Im not even a fan boy..its just logical..



But it doesn't make it any good. And it has nothing to do with logic at all. Only with favourism. Logic would have meant Miyata cashing out after all of Randy's attacks post-rib fracture.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

What I meant by logic.  Was not logic on real boxing, but logic-wise speaking specifically about the plot.  Plot wise..  It logically made sense for him to win.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope Miyata will die by an airplane crash when he has to defend his OPBF title next time.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> What I meant by logic.  Was not logic on real boxing, but logic-wise speaking specifically about the plot.  Plot wise..  It logically made sense for him to win.


That may be right, but it's still frustrating. Morikawa gave himself a golden opportunity to further develop Miyata's character and pave the way for a great fight between RBJ and Ippo. 

But if Miyata wins like that, all the good possibilities are down the drain.


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> What I meant by logic.  Was not logic on real boxing, but logic-wise speaking specifically about the plot.  Plot wise..  It logically made sense for him to win.



I still disagree. When this fight began, all you could do was basically guesswork. Nothing actually hinted at Miyata REALLY winning this in the beginning. In short, you called on a hunch and over the course of the battle got lucky it was fulfilled.


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> That may be right, but it's still frustrating. Morikawa gave himself a golden opportunity to further develop Miyata's character and pave the way for a great fight between RBJ and Ippo.
> 
> But if Miyata wins like that, all the good possibilities are down the drain.



I agree. Morikawa risks much and gains little from a possible victory of Miyata. Sure, Randy is out of the way as an obstacle. But do you think this would in any way further the relationship between Ichiro and Ippo at all? Its not like it could just go back to the way it was before the ties with the Miyatas were cut by Kamogawa. Its not like Ichiro and Ippo will just happily have their promised match now, that would just be completely incredible (yeah, I mean, in the sense that it is NOT credible). 

In my opinion it isolates Miyata even more from the cast of the other characters and puts him in an even less likeable situation. I mean, what was the point of all this pseudo-heart-breaking family moment bullshit in this chapter anyway?

Morikawa trying to show us that Miyata Sr. isn't an incompetent and selfish douchebag who failed both as a father and as a trainer and that his son is going to become just like him? Lol. Trying to justify Ichiro's selfish decission to prove his father's boxing style when the ACTUAL, the ONLY suitable opponent to prove that to himself and to his father would be a match with his rival and friend Ippo? If Ichiro had one ounce of manliness and dignity in him, he would have outright walked over Randy since they have no buisness with each other. Morikawa, you can't make Miyata's foundation for his personality both a righteous course AND a vendetta. You have to choose one. 

Either Ichiro is interested in proving that a boxing style, that of his father, is good enough for the pro-ring - which is a noble thing and something revolving around technique, a passionless decission...

OR you have him go out of his way, cut his ties to his friends and take revenge for having his father been made a boxing-cripple on a guy he doesn't even know one INCH of his lifestory. Which makes him... well, a Sasuke.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

Yak said:


> I agree. Morikawa risks much and gains little from a possible victory of Miyata. Sure, Randy is out of the way as an obstacle. But do you think this would in any way further the relationship between Ichiro and Ippo at all? Its not like it could just go back to the way it was before the ties with the Miyatas were cut by Kamogawa. Its not like Ichiro and Ippo will just happily have their promised match now, that would just be completely incredible (yeah, I mean, in the sense that it is NOT credible).
> 
> In my opinion it isolates Miyata even more from the cast of the other characters and puts him in an even less likeable situation. I mean, what was the point of all this pseudo-heart-breaking family moment bullshit in this chapter anyway?
> 
> ...



If Miyata lost this match and Ippo faught him and won, that would destroy Miyata's Ego and further distance them apart.  Miyata not only needed to win this fight for his own self esteem, but this also sets him and Ippo up to both advance towards the world.


----------



## Codde (Feb 24, 2009)

Had Ippo won under more ridiculous conditions, I can see there being copmlaints but not nearly as much. Especially considering there was about as much complaining earlier on in the match when Miyata was winning (just because he was winning). 

Which makes it seem to me that the primary reason for complaining is the Miyata-hate and Ippo-love (wanting RBJ to lose just to so Ippo can beat him, making him seem as nothing but another stepping stone for Ippo.)

While I personally would've preferred it either ended much earlier during the time when the only thing saving RBJ was the bell and Miyata tripping over his leg. Or the referee stopping the match by the time Miyata started rolling around the ring and crawling towards his corner.

But at this point, I don't really mind the results (assuming Miyata does win.) Overall a good fight, and certainly better (IMO) than Ippo's post-Sawamura matches (which I'd put above only Aoki's fights, with the excpetion of his title fight.) 

Also assuming he wins, I think the situation as to what Miyata is going to do is a lot more unpredictable than him losing. And Ippo simply faced him to undoubtedly win (just because he's Ippo.) Especially considering the greater emphasis on how he no longer belongs at the Featherweight division. There'd be a much less obvious choice Miyata has to face.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> If Miyata lost this match and Ippo faught him and won, that would destroy Miyata's Ego and further distance them apart.  Miyata not only needed to win this fight for his own self esteem, but this also sets him and Ippo up to both advance towards the world.


Oh, gimme a freaking break.

Morikawa could've had Miyata develop from ground zero and change his style to something that suited him more than his father's style. Character-wise it worked after he lost to Mashiba back in the rookie tourney, but he got stale after it became clear that he wouldn't ever fight Ippo in the pro ring. The fight with Randy was a godsend chance to make Miyata more interesting if he lost and give the story an interesting twist.

If Miyata truly wins this match, he's essentially finished, as far as the series goes. He proved his style for once and all, won't fight Ippo at all. Moving up his weight class? What will that do? He's originally a lightweight, as stated by his father.

There will be absolutely nothing interesting afterwards. It's just as Yak said, his win will further isolate him from the rest of the cast.

Edit @Code: That's just false. Ippo's post-Sawamura fight were just dislikeable, but not exactly the bullshit we're being served here.


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> If Miyata lost this match and Ippo faught him and won, that would destroy Miyata's Ego and further distance them apart.  Miyata not only needed to win this fight for his own self esteem, but this also sets him and Ippo up to both advance towards the world.



Or it would have proven that Ippo simply remains the stronger one. Miyata could then have still chosen from several options. For example, admitting that his dad's boxing isn't cut for the proring and retire (very unlikely). Keep chasing after Ippo until he beats him. Or realizing that his father's boxing, while laying the foundations for Ichiro's style, is long overdue for some individual improvements. Overall still far more favourable that the scenario we are currently heading into. 

And Miyata really has more than enough self esteem. The guy who constantly worries is Ippo. Not the handsome cool guy who claims that his counter can take down anyone in the ring. Seriously, counter is the new sharingan.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

But all of that can still happen.  He barely won this fight (assuming he won)  So if he walks away from this he will realize that to proceed further he will need to make refinements to his dads boxing style to truly challenge the world


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

No, he wouldn't change a damn thing in his style.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

I know that was hopeful thinking lol


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Code said:


> Had Ippo won under more ridiculous conditions, I can see there being copmlaints but not nearly as much. Especially considering there was about as much complaining earlier on in the match when Miyata was winning (just because he was winning).
> 
> Which makes it seem to me that the primary reason for complaining is the Miyata-hate and Ippo-love (wanting RBJ to lose just to so Ippo can beat him, making him seem as nothing but another stepping stone for Ippo.)




I'm not even an Ippo fan and it has nothing to do with Miyata hate. The sole reason for this complaining is that Ippo has been known for these kinds of durability come-backs since the manga's start while in Miyata's case it has been repeatedly capitalized on that his physique is naturally weak and that while weight control makes him sharper as a fighter, additionally weakens him. Even to the point where he started tripping over PEBBLES.

And the same guy stands now in the ring with busted ribs and takes one hammer blow after the other to the head, UNGARDED and still throws the most fabulous counters when normally there should be blood vessels bursting in his head and he should long have toppled over with inverted eyeballs. Its just not bearable anymore when Morikawa is forcing the victory on someone so much that the difference in physical attributes doesn't even matter anymore, all that only to justify Miyata's purpose as a character. By the same logic you could have put him in the ring with Takamura and he still would've gotten up thanks to 'Gattsu'. Face-fucking-palm.

Also, if Ippo beats Randy it also doesn't have to be easy and it also doesn't have to turn Randy into a stepping stone. I mean, the poor guy is a relatively new character who has barely been introduced and barely fleshed out yet even. He could stick around as a fix character in the pro ring and encounter other boxers in the Ippo-verse, heck, even have a weightclass change, like Sawamura did. Randy only wants the belt, wants A belt, he has no ties to Miyata and Ippo at all. Thus he also doesn't have to have his fate tied to the development of either his opponents.



> While I personally would've preferred it either ended much earlier during the time when the only thing saving RBJ was the bell and Miyata tripping over his leg. Or the referee stopping the match by the time Miyata started rolling around the ring and crawling towards his corner.
> 
> But at this point, I don't really mind the results (assuming Miyata does win.) Overall a good fight, and certainly better (IMO) than Ippo's post-Sawamura matches (which I'd put above only Aoki's fights, with the excpetion of his title fight.)
> 
> Also assuming he wins, I think the situation as to what Miyata is going to do is a lot more unpredictable than him losing. And Ippo simply faced him to undoubtedly win (just because he's Ippo.) Especially considering the greater emphasis on how he no longer belongs at the Featherweight division. There'd be a much less obvious choice Miyata has to face.



Whatever floats your boat, I guess. I still would prefer Randy winning this because he clearly has shown to be the better boxer, not the guy with the better background story, like Ichiro. That's all the priority Morikawa currently has and its all his justification he has to have Ichiro win this. I just feel really disappointed how a promising new boxer gets nerved so much only that the sobstory that has honestly been beaten to death and no one really cares about gets its fulfilment and justification in the manga. Cause, lets be honest - the only thing that really was thrilling about Miyata was his rivalry to Ippo and the promise of a re-match. Which is currently void. And not this pathos-dripping tale of proving his father's boxing. Snort. Heck, even Randy's is more interesting as he taught himself boxing by himself after his father's death. And he still bears no grudge and is only ambitious for the title and not for selfish personal reasons.

Meh. Whatever. I guess to each their own, some'll like it, some won't. I personally feel a bit betrayed right now since I have grown to like Randy over the course of this match and winning right now would be a far better opportunity to advance his personality than have him lose now and then make him go through the ordeal of long, pointless fodder come-back matches where he crawls to the top again and then pops up as the random challenger. AGAIN.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

US; You are who he writing this manga for now.  Because apparently you see what Mori's vision is and why it's good.

I give Mori credit.  I came into this fight not caring, got enthused when Miyata pulled his trump card and then it just fell off.  Miyata shoulda won, I think.  But he should have won using the the sloppy counter that he had to take a hit for.  It seems like an impomptu evolution of the style and yeh...Randy woulda got jobbed...but who the fuck really cares?

Miyata goes on wondering how to mimick his fist that won the fight, which wasn't his dad's style.  Mori's problem is this whole dragging thing.  The fight took too long so people lost interest.  But people still kept the details so this ingloriously long fight have you lot knowing each of Miyata's injuries.  That's lack of interest + failed drama piling on via damage.  Yeh, I'm backseat manga writing, but so?


----------



## knuman (Feb 24, 2009)

Hang on a second - everyone's jumping to the conclusion that Miyata has just won the fight from that counter punch.  I still say it's not over yet, unless all Morikawa is planning next chapter is 15 pages of Randy trying to get up but failing (at the bottom of the last page of 844 it says Miyata is on the front cover next week, so that is a strong possibility!).

However, something tells me that might not be the case.  First, there is that dreaded uppercut that we still haven't seen.  If the fight ended just like that it would seem a little strange after spending so many chapters talking about it before the fight.  Second, I wouldn't expect the fight to end without Randy doing the last second switch like his old man (whether it works or not is a separate question).  If the fight ended this way then all that build up was for nothing.  Third, Morikawa could have ended the fight in THIS chapter had he wanted to show Miyata winning (ie stopping the fight without a count).  None of the characters, including Miyata and his dad, acted like they had just won the fight.  It was just a good counter that shifted momentum again.  Lastly, the counter was a little lame, or at least that's how it looked on the page.  It wasn't one of those 'all or nothing' punches like the ones we saw against Sisfa or Gregory (or was it?).

I'm hoping Morikawa is setting this up to look like another typical Miyata victory, but there would be a twist somehow.  Not saying Miyata will definitely lose in the end, but I don't think he's won just yet.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Do you hear yourself?  You're really thinking anything justifies dragging this fight out further?  I never claimed Miyata won, simply said that how Mori laid this fight out turned out boring me to the point of not caring what happens and really aving little invested in the characters.

Furthermore...do you HEAR yourself, you want Morikawa to effectively pull a Kubo?  Think of Mashiba as soul society.  Action packed, filled with emotional investment, twist ending.  Now...think of RBJ as HM.  Improved art, action packed with little actual progression (this fight took how long?  I don't care how important you say it is, it took how long?), filled with 'emotional investment' {only we don't care because it's been done before}, unexpected twist (Mashiba 'cheated', RBJ 'wins however')

It'd be the exact same, only took longer.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

If this fight continues to go on any further everyone will lose interest.  At least i personally will.  IF Randy Gets up...im done


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> If this fight continues to go on any further everyone will lose interest.  At least i personally will.  IF Randy Gets up...im done


That's...good.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

I hope Randy gets up!

Miyata as an interesting character is dead for me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2009)

> I'm not even an Ippo fan and it has nothing to do with Miyata hate. The sole reason for this complaining is that Ippo has been known for these kinds of durability come-backs since the manga's start while in Miyata's case it has been repeatedly capitalized on that his physique is naturally weak and that while weight control makes him sharper as a fighter, additionally weakens him. Even to the point where he started tripping over PEBBLES.
> 
> And the same guy stands now in the ring with busted ribs and takes one hammer blow after the other to the head, UNGARDED and still throws the most fabulous counters when normally there should be blood vessels bursting in his head and he should long have toppled over with inverted eyeballs. Its just not bearable anymore when Morikawa is forcing the victory on someone so much that the difference in physical attributes doesn't even matter anymore, all that only to justify Miyata's purpose as a character. By the same logic you could have put him in the ring with Takamura and he still would've gotten up thanks to 'Gattsu'. Face-fucking-palm.



Gotta agree with this. Miyata should have been taken out of the ring on a stretcher after all the crazy shots he took. The only explanation for this current scenario would be that Randy is as feather-fisted as Kobashi.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

nah hes still interesting...Hes struggling way more than Ippo is.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Who the hell cares about his struggling. There's not a compelling thing about Miyata at all. As others have put it, his only redeeming feature was the promise of a fight against Ippo in the pro ring.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

whats so appealing about Ippo thats so much more interesting than Miyata?


----------



## knuman (Feb 24, 2009)

Dude, it's not like what I think is going to have an impact on the actual outcome.  It's just a view, an analysis based on some observations.  Whether the match keeps going on or not isn't something we can control. I'm just saying I don't think it will end yet for those reasons.  Whether I think it wil continue and whether I WANT it to are two very different things.


----------



## Segan (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> whats so appealing about Ippo thats so much more interesting than Miyata?


He's shy on the street, but explosive in the ring. He's a tough friend, got crazy strength. He started out as a miserable bullied middle schooler, but eventually became the Japanese champ. His road to the top is long, and he's in the middle of it. I see him improve bit by bit, and when the results become apparent, I think "fuck yeah, that's it".

He fights all the interesting fighters, like Sendou, Vorg, Date, Sawamura and many more. He interacts with the core crew of the gym. He got Kamogawa as his coach. He sparred with the world champion himself.

And there's the potential outing with Kumi, too.

Yeah, I think, there's far more interesting stuff about Ippo than about Miyata.


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> whats so appealing about Ippo thats so much more interesting than Miyata?



In the end it IS a matter of tastes, as it is always when it comes to characters but I still enjoy Ippo as a character more because imo he simply has more facettes to his personality (which is natural, him being the main character and all).

I respect Ichiro's struggle, pretty much the only thing that doesn't make him a onehundret percent smooth Sasuke, because he is not only a genius, he also works hard.

That same trait I enjoy in Ippo, he also struggles just as much, only differently. He is a real tough guy, yet he is friendly. He can also be a goof and does not always act overly cool, something I despise about people because I find it fake, because it IS fake. No one is cool and composed all the time. Ippo can be cool and a tough guy when he needs to but other than that he is very human. I like his goals, I like his dreams, I like his internal conflicts about finding the meaning of strength and always struggling with that self-reassurance he has to make whether he is still following his path and doing the right thing, as opposed to Miyata who doesn't really seem to waver in his belief that he IS doing the right thing with his dad's boxing.

I like how Ippo enters as the challenger. And, I especially like the interactions Ippo has with his boxing collegues and friends, with his family, with Kumi and with his Kouhai. Ippo HAS a Kouhai. What does Miyata have other than dad and dad's boxing? Then again, a guy that is so cool that he never smiles isn't bound to make many friends. 

I simply don't like Miyata. He is not my type of character, never was. Probably because he is a guy that can be, first and foremost, admired for his genius and skill and what not. He is the typical cool guy you admire. Or, if you are very independent, strong willed and have decent confidence, you just don't give much about these kinds of guys because they don't appeal. Respect for their achievements, yes. Admiration, hardly.


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> He's shy on the street, but explosive in the ring. He's a tough friend, got crazy strength. He started out as a miserable bullied middle schooler, but eventually became the Japanese champ. His road to the top is long, and he's in the middle of it. I see him improve bit by bit, and when the results become apparent, I think "fuck yeah, that's it".
> 
> He fights all the interesting fighters, like Sendou, Vorg, Date, Sawamura and many more. He interacts with the core crew of the gym. He got Kamogawa as his coach. He sparred with the world champion himself.
> 
> ...



QFT!!

Ippo is a much more interesting character than Miyata!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

Its funny al you guys have valid points..But I could sit here and write an essay saying why Miyata is better..So im glad u say its a matter of taste...Miyata intrigues me solely because, it will be alot harder for him to challenge the world keeping his dads style than it will for Ippo.  hes not even on the world stage yet and already hes struggling where as Ippo is adapting just fine, and really hasnt seen an obstacle he hasnt/cant over come yet..


----------



## Yak (Feb 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Its funny al you guys have valid points..But I could sit here and write an essay saying why Miyata is better..So im glad u say its a matter of taste...Miyata intrigues me solely because, it will be alot harder for him to challenge the world keeping his dads style than it will for Ippo.  hes not even on the world stage yet and already hes struggling where as Ippo is adapting just fine, and really hasnt seen an obstacle he hasnt/cant over come yet..



I'd say that is only half true, Ippo has just as much trouble with his style as Miyata does with his self-inflicted rule. Its the nature of their boxing styles in itself that makes it just as hard for Ippo, because he is an infighter he is prone to get hit a lot more than Miyata is. Sure, Ippo is also the tank to suck that damage up but it isn't a natural gift. It requires just as much hard work. Can't really say that either of them has an advantage over the other here. Perhaps Ippo a slight bit since he started boxing much much later than Miyata and has actually made a far faster progress. But not because he was facing easy opponents. Its simply hard work.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 24, 2009)

am i the only one who finds Miyata's fighting style boring as hell?

seriously, it sucks, if i ever want to see a cool counterpuncher there's Sawamura

i hope Miyata gets some kind of brain damage after this bullshit match and never steps into the ring again, that way he'll acomplish his goal and we'll get rid of him for good at the same time. 

Everyone would be happy


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2009)

Yak said:


> I'd say that is only half true, Ippo has just as much trouble with his style as Miyata does with his self-inflicted rule. Its the nature of their boxing styles in itself that makes it just as hard for Ippo, because he is an infighter he is prone to get hit a lot more than Miyata is. Sure, Ippo is also the tank to suck that damage up but it isn't a natural gift. It requires just as much hard work. Can't really say that either of them has an advantage over the other here. Perhaps Ippo a slight bit since he started boxing much much later than Miyata and has actually made a far faster progress. But not because he was facing easy opponents. Its simply hard work.



I agree but when I look at things like Miyata's weight control to stay in this weight class, as well as being limited to this fathers style, it sucks.  The day Miyata ventures out of his fathers style, ill say he has clear advantage over Ippo.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Gotta agree with this. Miyata should have been taken out of the ring on a stretcher after all the crazy shots he took. The only explanation for this current scenario would be that Randy is as feather-fisted as Kobashi.


 
Miyata took Date's head twisting to the next level.  You only THINK he's taking damage.  Ignore the x ray scenes.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2009)

The thing is Randy isn't feather fisted and Miyata should not have been able to throw a meaningful punch with his cracked ribs.

It's stupid anyway, Randy knows his opponent is a counter puncher yet he followed a pattern and continued aiming for the head. He should have stuck with the body punches and go for internal bleeding. 

Miyata jobbed.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2009)

> Miyata took Date's head twisting to the next level. You only THINK he's taking damage. Ignore the x ray scenes.



Miyata is clearly 'playing a bitch like Nintendo'.

(Whether the 'bitch' is Randy or the reader is the real question here.)



> am i the only one who finds Miyata's fighting style boring as hell?
> 
> seriously, it sucks, if i ever want to see a cool counterpuncher there's Sawamura



I have to say that his style/personality has grown pretty stale to me. I much prefer Itagaki on the whole, to be honest. Sawamura is also a good one to mention, yeah.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2009)

I am so glad I still have Unrequited Silence on ignore.

Also,  at all you spoiling bastards.


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2009)

Hey guys, do you know why Randy lost. It because he is not a man. He is a BOY.

Overall I do hope Randy gets up and whoops Miata. The guy has to grow past his father's style. He needs to lose


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2009)

Oh man, I would love this series if it just switched to Takamura, Itagaki, Sawamura, Vorg, Sendou, and Mashiba.  And I mean full on fuck those other guys switch.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 24, 2009)

Well, as I said a week ago, Mori had already set this up in the previous chapter, so this honestly shouldn't be a surprise. However, this fight really has just been a load of bullshit. I honestly wonder how Miyata generated enough strength to not only punch but also bring RBJ down; but it can't be helped, Mori seems to want to milk the Miyata cow.

Anyway, I just hope RBJ makes a comeback, possibly in a higher weight class.


----------



## Eloking (Feb 24, 2009)

Hahahaha!

That was sooooo predictable.  

And don't mind hoping for Randy's comeback, at best he'll do like Sendou at the end of his 2nd fight again Ippo.

I just hope Morikawa will learn from this and decide to change his way. And we'll see that pretty soon with Takamura's fight in 2-3 chapters.


----------



## saitoe (Feb 25, 2009)

Randy Boy gets up, rapes face, Miyata sr throws in the towel.

Miyata can't fight for months-years, when he finally can, he moves up in weightclass. Realizes Mashiba and Vorg are in his weightclass, fights Mashiba and gets wrecked, if not mashiba then Vorg with the same outcome.

Retires as a boxer, lives with his father and dies a very slow, painful aids related death.

i can die happy if that is what mori decides to do with Miyata.

Back to reality, does anyone see Sendo getting a title shot before ippo? because i sure do!


----------



## Zeroshin (Feb 25, 2009)

saitoe said:


> Retires as a boxer, lives with his father and dies a very slow, painful aids related death.



From Ippo perhaps?


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2009)

I stopped liking Miyata ever since Itagaki was introduced. I hope he suffers some long term damage from this fight...


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2009)

Fuck this latest chapter. Bullshit and I am getting really tired of the mangaka only being able to throw us 3-4  fighting scenarios and 99% you already know who'll win before the end. Where are the surprises? Where are the twists? Feels like I am reading a very poorly written shounen series. Don't get me wrong, HnI is on my top5-10 but still...


----------



## Jotun (Feb 25, 2009)

I can tolerate it with Ippo to an extent. Takamura's fights are weird because he's never lost and it would be pretty devestating if he lost. Aokimura fight's are fucked up and tend to make me wish they'd win. I hope Itagaki loses one more match before going on a winning spree.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 25, 2009)

I expected Miyata to win this from the start, there is no way he would lose this fight as this is one of two fights he jstu couldn't lose, but Morikawa pushed Miyata too far. Way too far. 

I actually don't know what I am looking for in HnI because if Ippo or any other important character, except the two idiots, loses, I'll feel a bit shtity about it and if they keep winning against all odds it'll feel a bit boring and way too predictable.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2009)

> I actually don't know what I am looking for in HnI because if Ippo or any other important character, except the two idiots, loses, I'll feel a bit shtity about it and if they keep winning against all odds it'll feel a bit boring and way too predictable.



I want the fights to be competitive. Split descion wins. Controversial wins followed by rematches. Closely fought rounds.

Come back fights annoy me because they are now overused and unrealistic. I can understand comebacks where you're only outboxed but when you suffer serious injuries in the fight and the other guy is fresh it is unbelievable.

edit: That's why Sendo vs Ipoo ( I and II), Mashiba vs Sawamaru and Takamura vs Hawk were the best fights of this manga.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 25, 2009)

Where is the raw?


----------



## Hagen (Feb 25, 2009)

mistah pek said:


> I actually don't know what I am looking for in HnI because if Ippo or any other important character, except the two idiots, loses, I'll feel a bit shtity about it and if they keep winning against all odds it'll feel a bit boring and way too predictable.


*my suggestions:*

Some boxers shall start retiring due to brain damage and somebody should die in the ring Rocky IV style (Sendo is my candidate)

Takamura shall lose an important match. i wanna see how'd he deal with that psychologically, and the fact he can never lose is just boring

Miyata should die really make Ippo upset for a reason, so their gayish friendship/rivalry develops into a real feud, so Ippo can really beat the shit outta him when they finally clash  

I want to see some cheating to give the manga a realistic feel, more boxers using dirty tactics, forbidden hand wrapping etc

A new boxer shall appear, somebody at the level of Ricardo martinez, but Ippo's age and completely in his prime, he also must be a real asshole that totally destroys some of Ippo's friends in the ring and humilliates Ippo in several manners, this guy would turn to be FINAL VILLAIN 

hmm that's all for now


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

It was to be expected he'd win.  Just the manner he won sucks


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> It was to be expected he'd win.  Just the manner he won sucks


I'm holding a straw of hope. It tells me that Miyata might not win.


----------



## Puar (Feb 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> What I meant by logic.  Was not logic on real boxing, but logic-wise speaking specifically about the plot.  Plot wise..  It logically made sense for him to win.





Yak said:


> I still disagree. When this fight began, all you could do was basically guesswork. Nothing actually hinted at Miyata REALLY winning this in the beginning. In short, you called on a hunch and over the course of the battle got lucky it was fulfilled.



Eh, I'm with Silence on this.  From the very beginning, I never thought for one second that Miyata would win because, logistically, there's no reason for him to lose this match unless Morikawa wants to write Miyata out of the picture (a la Date vs. Martinez) and/or start wrapping up the series as quickly as possible.  Despite that, even though I never believed for second that he would lose, I thought the possibility that he could lose was played up pretty well and was a really good sell.

This match is the Miyata fight to end all Miyata fights.  It's his entire reason for being, the reason why he boxes.  If he lost this match, it would completely and utterly destroy his character.  Who knows though...  The match isn't over yet, RBJ could still stand, he could still win.  It's reminding me of the end of Ippo vs. Sendo II.  You could say that this is his Lallapalooza.  It even goes so far as to tie back into the whole Timing and Heart bit...  Man, I wish people would stop judging chapters and start flames before they're able to actually read it and find out what's going on.  (;  EDIT: Especially with a character driven piece like this series.  You can't just go, "Oh, he punched him and the other guy fell down.  That's bullshit!"  There's so much more at play there with so much other stuff at work there than what you see on the surface level.

And if you look at RBJ's face and his expression as he goes down, that was a counter from outside his consciousness.  Whereas both Sisfa and Arnie had time to make that "Oh, shit!" revelation from the Jolts that Miyata threw, RBJ never knew what hit him and never saw it coming and had his full body weight unknowingly and unwittingly splashed back on him.  If he's able to get up, it'd have to be due to a lack of power on Miyata's busted ass ribs part, a la Date vs. Martinez's Heartbreak Shot #2.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

Puar said:


> Eh, I'm with Silence on this.  From the very beginning, I never thought for one second that Miyata would win because, logistically, there's no reason for him to lose this match unless Morikawa wants to write Miyata out of the picture (a la Date vs. Martinez) and/or start wrapping up the series as quickly as possible.  Despite that, even though I never believed for second that he would lose, I thought the possibility that he could lose was played up pretty well and was a really good sell.
> 
> This match is the Miyata fight to end all Miyata fights.  It's his entire reason for being, the reason why he boxes.  If he lost this match, it would completely and utterly destroy his character.  Who knows though...  The match isn't over yet, RBJ could still stand, he could still win.  It's reminding me of the end of Ippo vs. Sendo II.  You could say that this is his Lallapalooza.  It even goes so far as to tie back into the whole Timing and Heart bit...  Man, I wish people would stop judging chapters and start flames before they're able to read it and find out what's going on. (;
> 
> And if you look at RBJ's face and his expression as he goes down, that was a counter from outside his consciousness.  Whereas both Sisfa and Arnie had time to make that "Oh, shit!" revelation from the Jolts that Miyata threw, RBJ never knew what hit him and never saw it coming and had his full body weight unknowingly and unwittingly splashed back on him.  If he's able to get up, it'd have to be due to a lack of power on Miyata's busted ass ribs part, a la Date vs. Martinez's Heartbreak Shot #2.



Exactly.  People don't understand that, if Miyata lost here..All the freaking years this manga has been going on, the total character that was built up would of been tossed out the window.  Miyata actually NEEDED to win this fight to solidify his character and move him forward to the world stage.  We both know Ippo and Miyata are bound to meet high up on the world stage a la different routes.  If Miyata lost this match, he'd be written off.  And he'd never have a chance to come after RBJ again.  He'd remain just a local Japanese Boxer.


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> *Exactly.  People don't understand that, if Miyata lost here..All the freaking years this manga has been going on, the total character that was built up would of been tossed out the window.*



Well then, sorry, but in that case Morikawa sucks for making such a fucking two-dimensional character. Even if you took away Ippo's goal of fighting Miyata again, he would still have the Baton Pass from Date left and his crusade for strength in general. If you take away Miyata's only motivation he becomes a shell. Too bad.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

Yak said:


> Well then, sorry, but in that case Morikawa sucks for making such a fucking two-dimensional character. Even if you took away Ippo's goal of fighting Miyata again, he would still have the Baton Pass from Date left and his crusade for strength in general. If you take away Miyata's only motivation he becomes a shell. Too bad.



Two Dimensional.?  Just because he has different ideals than Ippo does? I dont get it.  U guys are flaming Miyata for his ambitions, but its a matter of taste whose ambitions you think are better or uni-dimensional...It's understandable why he sticks to his fathers style, and its understandable why Ippo wants to know what strength is.  Each have there own paths and box according to their ideals.  Even if you take away Miyata's fact he idolizes his father, that guy still prob has just as much if not more heart than Ippo.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 25, 2009)

One thing I agree with Puar on is that we shouldn't judge chapters before the translation. Yes, I'm guilty of constantly doing this -- it is, after all, hard to resist with a fight of this magnitude -- but restraint should come into play until we know everything we can about the situation.


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Two Dimensional.?  Just because he has different ideals than Ippo does? I dont get it.



Then read my post again until you get it. I wasn't talking about the quality of their goals. I was talking about the quantity. Both is actually very important if you want to create a stable character. The more options you leave yourself open for your character, the more possibilities you have to make him interesting rather than forcing him down one road. Because if you screw up on that one road, you have no back alleys you could take a turn into.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

But Ippo and both Miyata really have one main Goal..

If Ippo has more than one goal please tell it to me.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 25, 2009)

Baton pass

His Goal for strength

Fighting Miyata


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> But Ippo and both Miyata really have one main Goal..
> 
> If Ippo has more than one goal please tell it to me.



Ippo wants to know the meaning of strength. That is like, the core of his drive. Additionally to that, there are a bunch of minor goals which are built upon that but also could very well replace it (although it would be kind of redundant to take the quest for the meaning of strength away because its part of Ippo's personality). There is the Baton-Pass promise he gave to Date, so he also strives to take on Martinez on the world stage. He also has the promise with Miyata but Morikawa - as of now - wrote that off, so it isn't a priority anymore.

That's at least three things, one could also argue that Ippo is striving to support and raise his Kouhai, Manabu, although that is really a minor thing compared to the others.


Miyata, up until now, was based upon two things, one being proving his Dad's style in the world, the other being the promise to Makunouchi. Other than that he never had much interaction with other boxers or friends or anything. He also doesn't have a Kouhai himself (maybe he should get one, that would be interesting to see at least  )

So yeah, since the Ippo-match is void as of now, it leaves him with his Dad's boxing.

Which is soon going to come to a conclusion and no matter how that looks, after that Morikawa really needs to drive Miyata into a new direction or else he will become a stale personality very quickly. Don't get me wrong, it wasn't me who claimed that Miyata losing at this point would ruin his credibilty as a character. That were a bunch of other guys, you included (no offense, its just true that you said it.).

I for my part saw lots of possibilities in Miyata losing now. Sure, it would essentially take down the last cornerstone of his personality but it also would help Morikawa to build him up from scratch again rather than having him run down further that narrow and beaten up lane full of holes his Dad's boxing-goal has become. That is my opinion at least.


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2009)

Ippo has more to him than his goals. However, for Miyata, he goal is literally all he has. Nothing else.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

I guess my whole thing is, this late in the series to re-build the main antagonist seems a little like bad writing.


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I guess my whole thing is, this late in the series to re-build the main antagonist seems a little like bad writing.



I don't think at all. Its almost never too late to rebuild a character unless you have to go completely out of character. I mean, Naruto for example has had his awesome hero side dormant for 2/3 of the manga and only recently that which he should have been all along surfaced, bit by bit. And it didn't feel all that awkward. Might be a bad example but its the best I could come up with right now.


Sometimes I didn't even feel like Miyata WAS the main-antagonist. Sendou always seemed more like the destined rival for me, but maybe that is also just my opinion.


----------



## BVB (Feb 25, 2009)

Yak said:


> I don't think at all. Its almost never too late to rebuild a character unless you have to go completely out of character. I mean, Naruto for example has had his awesome hero side dormant for 2/3 of the manga and only recently that which he should have been all along surfaced, bit by bit. And it didn't feel all that awkward. Might be a bad example but its the best I could come up with right now.
> 
> 
> Sometimes I didn't even feel like Miyata WAS the main-antagonist. Sendou always seemed more like the destined rival for me, but maybe that is also just my opinion.



That's also my opinion, Yak.

I've never seen Miyata as the main-antagonist. 
IMO Sendou is the one who will compete with Ippo for the World Title.


----------



## Puar (Feb 25, 2009)

Yak said:


> Well then, sorry, but in that case Morikawa sucks for making such a fucking two-dimensional character. Even if you took away Ippo's goal of fighting Miyata again, he would still have the Baton Pass from Date left and his crusade for strength in general. If you take away Miyata's only motivation he becomes a shell. Too bad.



But since Ippo is being argued as a well-rounded character and RBJ is being touted as three-dimensional, let's just say good ol' George breaks even, eh? ;D


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Puar, to come back to your offer about including some of my colourings again, I'll send you something once I've build up a good stock of colourings again so you can stretch it over a couple of weeks, if you'd like.

On topic: There's another thing I've been pondering about that concerns the Ippo manga as a whole in its long-term development.

I think the series won't end before Ippo's generation has moved to the world stage and before the youngsters (guys like Manabu and Imai and perhaps those who aren't cut out for the world) have made it to Japanese championship at least.

If this is remotely true, I've wondered, aren't certain weightclasses way too crowded? I wonder if Morikawa will expand on the others a little or have some of the current characters switch weigh class.

After all, there can be only one champion. And well, Ippo's class is full as hell with powerful guys who almost all could make it to the world or become champion. Then again, others don't have so many opponents. Ippo's rivals are Sendou, Miyata, Randy, Manabu, Imai, and a bunch of others.

In Kimura's class there is Vorg, Mashiba and Sawamura (now). That's only three guys. Wonder how Morikawa will shuffle the cast of the series in the future and who goes where, because, in the end they all want to go after the title.


----------



## Segan (Feb 25, 2009)

Haven't you done colourings on whole pages before that Sawamura vs. Mashiba bout?


----------



## Yak (Feb 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Haven't you done colourings on whole pages before that Sawamura vs. Mashiba bout?



Not so many. Also, Puar already used those ( I didn't bother giving him the bad ones.)


----------



## Countach (Feb 25, 2009)

randy better get his ass up


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

Dont count on it


----------



## BVB (Feb 25, 2009)

There's still hope!


----------



## Puar (Feb 25, 2009)

Yak said:


> Puar, to come back to your offer about including some of my colourings again, I'll send you something once I've build up a good stock of colourings again so you can stretch it over a couple of weeks, if you'd like.



Off Topic: Cool...  I think for this week we have a Taka New Challenger Screen Cap and then maybe one or two things from the Ippo in Color thread on Dynamite Glove that we can run.

On Topic: I think the only thing that I don't plausibly see us being able to follow through on to the finish before the series ends is Takamura's 6 Weight Class Conquest.  

Also, especially since this is Miyata's own version of Lallapalooza, I see Randy at least getting up a la Sendo for a final stare down, granted that was already down with Arnie Gregory.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 25, 2009)

Though I do see Silence and Puar's points about this being Miyata's ultimate fight, I am definitely with Yak and the others in saying that it would probably be more beneficial for Miyata to lose this fight and have a bit of a rebuild of his character and style. I've always been a fan of Miyata not proving his dad's boxing, but instead completely improving and revamping it to become "Ichirou's style", and not just "Dad's style"; and so, what I'm actually afraid of is that Mori would no longer develop Miyata as a character as he had already attained his penultimate goal by proving his father's boxing, thereby relegating Miyata to the sidelines for the remainder of the manga until he fights Ippo (which I'm pretty sure many of you wouldn't mind anyway, but I do like to see character development).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 25, 2009)

But heres the problem. This type of development could still happen.. Im not even a mangaka, but such plots as, Miyata and his dad realizing that he BARELY won this fight, and that to truly challenge the world stage this style is going to need to incorporate other elements.  Uppercuts, even mixing in a bit of in fighting...


----------



## saitoe (Feb 25, 2009)

Hmm... The ref sent Miyata to the corner meaning a count is in order. Worst case scenario he busts out a sendo at the end of the 2nd ippo match and shows he is a character worthy of our respect.

They did mention earlier that RBJ has amazing toughness, perhaps that was leading up to this final blow? he may stand up and miyata sr would have to throw in the towel if he does.

Btw, does anyone know how long it takes to recover from shattered ribs?


----------



## Eloking (Feb 25, 2009)

Am I the only one who though this fight would have be better if it ended in a different way than a basic KO or a decision? Personnally, I think it could have been a great if it ended as a draw or, even better, as an introduction for a NC (No contest) which Morikawa didn't used yet.

Anyway, I agree with Puar for the end of this fight in the next chapter.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 26, 2009)

Please let there be a comeback-comeback. >.O


----------



## Smoke (Feb 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who giggled like a little girl at the end?


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2009)

Id have more hope for Randy if his eyes didnt looks so freaky after getting hit

im worried


----------



## Fireball (Feb 26, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who giggled like a little girl at the end?



little ichiro in the corner was cute


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Am I the only one who giggled like a little girl at the end?


Don't know. Maybe because you're a little girl?


----------



## Yak (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow. Sorry if I spoil that for those who enjoyed it but I still find the explaination behind that cross counter bullshit. ^^; I mean, if you do a proper feint with your left, the opponent will fall for it? And then you follow through with your right.... hm, yeah, I'll try that.

Man, this is like Kakuzu falling for a KAGEBUNSHIN.


Enjoy your chapter regardless, at least even Randy looked fucking surprised


----------



## Puar (Feb 26, 2009)

Yak said:


> Wow. Sorry if I spoil that for those who enjoyed it but I still find the explaination behind that cross counter bullshit. ^^; I mean, if you do a proper feint with your left, the opponent will fall for it? And then you follow through with your right.... hm, yeah, I'll try that.



Eh, it all goes back to this.  And better for him to win by embracing his father's style despite everyone telling him he couldn't win using it than for him to pull out a random move we'd never seen before from out his ass to win eh? (;

On a totally related note, your Mashiba vs. Sawamura coloring should be used in the next chapter or the one after that...  because I don't think we've thrown it in yet?


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 26, 2009)

Puar said:


> Eh, it all goes back to this.  And better for him to win by embracing his father's style despite everyone telling him he couldn't win using it than for him to pull out a random move we'd never seen before from out his ass to win eh? (;
> 
> On a totally related note, your Mashiba vs. Sawamura coloring should be used in the next chapter or the one after that...  because I don't think we've thrown it in yet?



I guess I'm happy the fight ended. I can't say for how good this fight actually was. Both combatants displayed near superhuman level of endurance for their build. Randy isn't a heavy hitter in the same fashion that Ippo and Sendo are, makes no sense he tanked all those counters. And Miyata jesus the guy should have been out 3 chapters ago once his ribs gave out and he started blocking punches with his face. So over all a bad arc for Hajime no Ippo, I guess a fight like this eventually was going to happen so I'm not really disappointed and I will quickly get over it come next arc, but watching Randy and Miyata fight with the durability of one piece characters lowers the creditability of this manga.


----------



## BVB (Feb 26, 2009)

the fight seems to be over.


----------



## Raviene (Feb 26, 2009)

the fight is still not over 

i still believe that RBJ will comeback to life and KTFO stupid Miyata's ass











... i hope


----------



## Glued (Feb 26, 2009)

Yak said:


> Wow. Sorry if I spoil that for those who enjoyed it but I still find the explaination behind that cross counter bullshit. ^^; I mean, if you do a proper feint with your left, the opponent will fall for it? And then you follow through with your right.... hm, yeah, I'll try that.
> 
> Man, this is like Kakuzu falling for a KAGEBUNSHIN.
> 
> ...



Not really, he should have just closed the distance and start hitting with a barrage, rather than following the same pattern of continuous left punches.

Hell he is ambidextrous. He can use both left and right sides. All he had to do was switch stances one more time or switch them continuously.


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Yak said:


> Enjoy your chapter regardless, at least even Randy looked fucking surprised


 Genjutsu.  Told you.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 26, 2009)

Lol a goku and gohan moment


----------



## Glued (Feb 26, 2009)

Asura cannot die, he gets reincarnated.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 26, 2009)

> How can a feint thrown without any 'bloodlust" or whatever Ippo used to get Sendo work on Randy ? I thought he was suppose to have insane talent and skills? Yet, after it's all said and done, he goes down due to video game boss pattern of fighting. Incidently, what exactly was the reason he never threw any rights ? I can't remember.


He may naturally be a southpaw. 

If Miyata wins I wonder where he will go from here. I think it would be much better if he ended up losing and he guns for a rematch with Randy. Have Randy go on to win a title belt that doesn't belong to Martinez maybe in a higher weight class.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 26, 2009)

Miyata will simply step out of Ippo's weight class...hopefully


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2009)

Bye BYe RBJ


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 26, 2009)

Miyata is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)

Still pretty obvious Randy will win this one


Hopefully





Kill me now


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 26, 2009)

I loved the referee's reaction lol...


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 26, 2009)

What sort of referee lets a guy falling over his own feet, not being able to defend himself from atomic strikes to the head, continue to fight?

This shit is total , Morikawa screwed up on this bigstyle.


----------



## Jesus Date (Feb 26, 2009)

oh god damnit don't let Miyata win with a fucking counter. I want to see him evolve into more than that.


----------



## Glued (Feb 26, 2009)

Am I the only one who realizes Randy is Ambidextrous and all he did was throw lefts from the same stance. He is not left handed or right handed, he's frikken ambidextrous.

Did Randy's Brain fall out?


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 26, 2009)

At least now we know that Miyata can quite possibly tank Ippo's blows, making that inevitable fight a bit more intense. Now we'll have to see if Ippo can improve enough to match Miyata's current level (as Miyata was blitzing RBJ in the beginning and he had such a dominant and refined technique).


----------



## Yak (Feb 26, 2009)

We don't even know if Randy's punches are comparable to Ippo's.


----------



## Hagen (Feb 26, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> What sort of referee lets a guy falling over his own feet, not being able to defend himself from atomic strikes to the head, continue to fight?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZhhmcO3NCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
it has happened 

thats why that guy in red trunks never woke up again


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 26, 2009)

I like the sound of Miyata in a coma


----------



## Parallax (Feb 26, 2009)

What a thoroughly disappointing arc


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 26, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Am I the only one who realizes Randy is Ambidextrous and all he did was throw lefts from the same stance. He is not left handed or right handed, he's frikken ambidextrous.
> 
> Did Randy's Brain fall out?


 
All those early counters left him not all there.  That's atleast vaguely explainable.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 26, 2009)

> I like the sound of Miyata in a coma



That's clearly what will happen. It's Morikawa's clever twist that'll kick in at the very start of the next chapter. Everyone will be cheering when Miyata suddenly crumples to the ground.

Miyata Sr: ICHIRO!

Ref: It's okay, he's fine, he's fine. He can fight on.

Doc at ringside: He's convulsing!

Ref: It's cool, man. He's fine, his limbs are attached and everything -- what more do you _want_?

Doc: Get the stretcher! Quickly, someone! Wait -- oh -- oh God, _he's stopped breathing_!

Ref: Er, maybe I should start counting...I guess...in a minute...soon.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2009)

Randy better get his punk bitch ass up and destroy miyata's lungs!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Feb 26, 2009)

Okay so finally a scanslation is out so I can clearly post my thoughts on this since I saw the raw. First thought is that Miyata's lost this completely - he's played his trump, yet at the end of the chapter Mori doesn't show us the results, in spite of the fact that there was ample time to do so. I mean so much of this chapter was unnecessary filler, that if the mangaka wanted he could have shown us the result easily he could have had the referee end it or at least start the count, instead 845 is going to be an entire chapter dedicated to the count with people's reactions on the side, meaning there should be  enough space in the chapter for randy to get up causing the fight to restart as the cliffhanger for the next chapter. The other thing I noticed about the chapter is that just as we see Miyata go in for the punch his ribs brake even more, suggesting that the hit might not have been as effective as it was surprising (and by surprising I mean to people in the manga not its readers).

On that note why the fuck are do so many of you guys seem surprised that Miyata made this punch, I mean there was so much foreshadowing put into having this punch happen that it should be obvious to just about anyone yet so many of you were surprised about it. I guess people are confused because Miyata losing this match has also had an incredable amount of foreshadowing, not to mention it's the only outcome that makes any sense plot-wise. I mean if Miyata were to win this a character who is foreshadowed to have a "rivalry battle" with the main character would suddenly be completely out of the picture with no reason to keep said rivalry alive. The only time he'd be mentioned after this would be if Ippo watches his fights from the sidelines, not to mention his likely weight classes have no relevant characters beyond Hammer Nao, if you consider him to be a relevant character at all.

All in all I believe the next chapter will be a must read and will turn the tide back to being completely in RBJ's favor. Can't Wait.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

It's not so much the surprise about the punch Miyata threw but that it actually connected and wtfdowned Randy.


----------



## Yak (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks like Randy was pretty depleted, too, otherwise this doesn't make ANY sense at all. Might also explain why he is throwing lefts when he's pinched, probably constantly switching up and changing his rythm is consuming too much energy and concentration at this point. Still, that alone isn't a valid explanation why this counter suddenly hit so smooth. I just don't really buy Ichiro's body having memorized the exact timing from being hit so many times when minutes earlier his body wasn't even under his control anymore and he was tossing himself through the ring without even stabilizing his legs. 

If this isn't Miyata's last breath, then I don't know when it will ever come. If Morikawa has any dignity left, he should let Randy barely get up but Miyata shouldn't be able to make one more step on his own out of that corner again. He even struggled to get there while his hand was on his destroyed ribs. The muscles and tendons on that side ripped from that one counter, this was pretty obvious. Who knows if he can ever box that way he did so far again. Maybe some doctor will tell him that he can't use the counter anymore the way he's used to, just like Ippo was told not to do the quick stop-and-go motion of the Dempsey Roll anymore because it shortens his carreer and health.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Okay so finally a scanslation is out so I can clearly post my thoughts on this since I saw the raw. First thought is that Miyata's lost this completely - he's played his trump, yet at the end of the chapter Mori doesn't show us the results, in spite of the fact that there was ample time to do so. I mean so much of this chapter was unnecessary filler, that if the mangaka wanted he could have shown us the result easily he could have had the referee end it or at least start the count, instead 845 is going to be an entire chapter dedicated to the count with people's reactions on the side, meaning there should be  enough space in the chapter for randy to get up causing the fight to restart as the cliffhanger for the next chapter. The other thing I noticed about the chapter is that just as we see Miyata go in for the punch his ribs brake even more, suggesting that the hit might not have been as effective as it was surprising (and by surprising I mean to people in the manga not its readers).
> 
> On that note why the fuck are do so many of you guys seem surprised that Miyata made this punch, I mean there was so much foreshadowing put into having this punch happen that it should be obvious to just about anyone yet so many of you were surprised about it. I guess people are confused because Miyata losing this match has also had an incredable amount of foreshadowing, not to mention it's the only outcome that makes any sense plot-wise. I mean if Miyata were to win this a character who is foreshadowed to have a "rivalry battle" with the main character would suddenly be completely out of the picture with no reason to keep said rivalry alive. The only time he'd be mentioned after this would be if Ippo watches his fights from the sidelines, not to mention his likely weight classes have no relevant characters beyond Hammer Nao, if you consider him to be a relevant character at all.
> 
> All in all I believe the next chapter will be a must read and will turn the tide back to being completely in RBJ's favor. Can't Wait.



I don't know what story your reading..But Miyata winning is exactly what is needed to setup the fated rivalry match between the two.  Think about if he lost ippo would progress to far ahead of him.  They will now meet on the world stage taking different paths.


----------



## Segan (Feb 26, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I don't know what story your reading..But Miyata winning is exactly what is needed to setup the fated rivalry match between the two.  Think about if he lost ippo would progress to far ahead of him.  They will now meet on the world stage taking different paths.


Funny that you say that. Because up until now it was Miyata who was far ahead of Ippo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Funny that you say that. Because up until now it was Miyata who was far ahead of Ippo.



Not anymore..If he lost this much Ippo would be too far ahead.


----------



## Yak (Feb 26, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Not anymore..If he lost this much Ippo would be too far ahead.



Following that logic, Date should have never made it to his come-back.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 26, 2009)

He took a long time to come back...


----------



## Tobirama (Feb 26, 2009)

Yak said:


> Following that logic, Date should have never made it to his come-back.



 great post


----------



## knuman (Feb 26, 2009)

I think if Morikawa had any idea of what his fans want, he'll set up a fight between Ippo and Randy Boy Jr (as evidenced by the vast majority of opinions on this board).  This means a Randy victory at the expense of losing Miyata - for at least the foreseeable future.  If Miyata was going to move on without Ippo anyway, I believe it wouldn't be a bad idea to sacrifice him at this juncture.  He'll become a better fighter, they'll both go on to bigger and better things, and will fight each other when the manga is finally about to end.  By then Miyata won't die from just one Ippo punch (higher weight class) and the fight will have the potential to be interesting.  All this could probably also work with Miyata winning the Randy fight, but it'll be a shame to lose a popular character like Randy just like that.  In previous fights with other boxers, there was always the underlying tension from the potential that Ippo and Miyata might meet soon.  But after the latest developments, we can safely say they won't be meeting for a while, if ever.  Either way, that tension will be gone now.  Without that tension, he's pretty much useless to Ippo.  In that case, better he lose and give Ippo a chance to take on Randy!

There's been a lot of criticism over Ippo's last few fights, ever since his bout with Sawamura - none of those fights have had the build up, anticipation and excitement of Ippo's earlier big matches (Vorg, Sendo, Date, Shimabukuro etc).  He needs a big exciting match to get out of the slump.  There's been no other potential opponent apart from Randy.  There's been not even a hint of anyone else.  Think about it.  It makes sense that Randy is his next opponent.

There's also been criticism of how Miyata's big fights (apart from Mashiba) always end up the same way.  Show some speed, get the crap beaten out of him, then win with a magnificent "all or nothing" counter at the end.  If this fight ends here, it'll be nothing new, and I think Morikawa is aware of that.  After around 200 chapters of build-up, it'll really suck if it ends this way again.  Even if he wins, I would just like to see something different (like an uppercut).  But still, I reckon a Randy win is exactly what the manga needs right now.  Ippo and Randy will make a salivating fight.


----------



## Zeroshin (Feb 26, 2009)

Does anyone have an idea of the Japanese' reactions to these chapters?


----------



## knuman (Feb 26, 2009)

I would assume the reaction to be pretty global - we've been reading the same thing (albeit in different languages) after all - however, in Japan at least, Miyata has always been one of the more popular characters according to the polls since the start of the manga.


----------



## G-Man (Feb 26, 2009)

Locard said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ZhhmcO3NCk&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> it has happened
> 
> thats why that guy in red trunks never woke up again



Firstly, the lighting in that video is horrible, not your fault, I know, but still...

Secondly, good God!  Those boys have skinnier arms than I do!  I weight a good 135-136 soaking wet and my "exercise regiment" consists solely of hauling packages at my FedEx job.  What weight class were those boys in?  Jr. Body Stick?

Thirdly, you can not seriously compare that to the RBJ/Miyata fight!  It's nowhere near that close!  

Hell, the kid in the red trunks was doing well at first!  He took one bad fall (in round 9), but got right back up and seemed just fine!  His opponent was landing more hits until the final blow that downed him, but he was otherwise hanging in there (until Round 12 where the kid in white trunks started landing more hits).  

Unless the reporter is telling us something in Spanish about the match that we did not physically see, that fight was just a tragedy, and the ref shouldn't be held accountable.

It's nowhere near the scale of Miyata literally falling over by throwing his own punches and getting slammed by full-force haymakers in the face!


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Feb 26, 2009)

And now, the epic bullshit is fulfilled... 

I can't wait to see Miyata fighting in the world and how he'll win


----------



## G-Man (Feb 26, 2009)

One nice thing about this chapter (about the only nice thing) was Randy's dialogue (again).  He has some awesome lines!

Randy - I'm going to put my entire weight behind this and then take away your conciousness!  And in the tragic event that I end up taking away more than that... I swear that I'll place my memories of fighting you into these fists and take the world title!

Nice!  It goes back to that whole line about a boxer's fists having "weight" behind them because he is taking the dreams of every opponent he's ever beaten into his fists and carrying them on.

Randy understands that (he didn't even need it explained to him like Ippo did), and clearly upholds that ideal!

Randy is too good a character to waste on a crap fight like this!  He's like a fusion of everything that is respectable about Ippo and Miyata's ambitions and ideals!


----------



## BVB (Feb 26, 2009)

avraell said:


> I haven't read/seen any ippo yet, so I have a whole huge manga to look forward to, and you guys dont, awww. Sucks for you



we already had the fun of reading ippo!

So you are the one who missed something! awwww, sucked for you


----------



## TalikX (Feb 26, 2009)

Bring on Ippo and the world stage please, enough of this miyata bullshit.


----------



## camus (Feb 26, 2009)

wow..... well at least can't say I didn't see it coming... biggest bullshit fight in the manga thus far. if randy does not get up and win I will quit reading the manga. pretty lame.


----------



## Puar (Feb 26, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Am I the only one who realizes Randy is Ambidextrous and all he did was throw lefts from the same stance. He is not left handed or right handed, he's frikken ambidextrous.
> 
> Did Randy's Brain fall out?




Go back to the first shot the Kamogawa Crew sees of RBJ, the photo in his dossier about 130 chapters ago... He's in a Southpaw stance. When Ippo and Miyata Sr. watch the tape of RBJ, he starts in and predominately uses a Southpaw Stance.  And if he's throwing a punch with his full body weight and not just weight shifting in it, he has to be in either an Orthodox or Southpaw Stance, not standing flatfooted and perfectly horizontal...  I guess you would call it?


----------



## Hagen (Feb 26, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Firstly, the lighting in that video is horrible, not your fault, I know, but still...


i know, but that's the only version i could find 

its a shame because we cant even see the final thundering right that sent the challenger thudding to the canvas



> Secondly, good God!  Those boys have skinnier arms than I do!  I weight a good 135-136 soaking wet and my "exercise regiment" consists solely of hauling packages at my FedEx job.  What weight class were those boys in?  Jr. Body Stick?


they were disputing the bantamweight championship (112-118 pounds) 



> Thirdly, you can not seriously compare that to the RBJ/Miyata fight!  It's nowhere near that close!
> 
> Hell, the kid in the red trunks was doing well at first!  He took one bad fall (in round 9), but got right back up and seemed just fine!  His opponent was landing more hits until the final blow that downed him, but he was otherwise hanging in there (until Round 12 where the kid in white trunks started landing more hits).
> 
> ...


Well, not as extreme ofc, but the point is, as soon as Owen took the first down in 9th (which was the first down on his boxing career btw), he was fighting on rubbery legs and soon fought purely in survival mode, add the fact he had a reportedly thin skull and a kinda frail body, and you'd realize the fight should have been stopped, but in the end, Owen collapsed into coma and died some weeks later


But hey, that's not the only example of referee negligence. Here's one of the most tragic matches in history. Mancini vs Duk Koo Kimi. 

A total of 3 lives were lost as a result and this is why 15 rounders was changed to 12

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ThQFPJpVtK8[/YOUTUBE]

One sequence in the 13th round features Mancini punching Kim *39 *times in a row, with Kim only landing a few weak punches in rubbery legs by the end of the round, and referee did not stop the fight. 

In 14th round, Kim gets brutally floored, still manages to rise unsteadily to his feet. match is stopped. Mancini is declared winner by TKO. 4 days later, Kim died due to injuries, his mother and the referee comitted suicide a few months later.

Seriously, if Morikawa wants to make this manga somewhat realistic again, he must make Miyata punch drunk at least, after this match


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> He took a long time to come back...


Of which most of the time was simply was due to retirement before he became active. Morikawa doesn't have to follow the same pattern.


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 27, 2009)

That fight...was retarded.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2009)

New Ippo colouring, everyone:


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

And that pic's been saved onto my harddrive. Shame I can't rep you again, but instead, I will treat you to some delicious yak meat. You in for it?


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 27, 2009)

Lovely work yet again, Yak.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> And that pic's been saved onto my harddrive. Shame I can't rep you again, but instead, I will treat you to some delicious yak meat. You in for it?



Sure thing 

Thanks, Dream Brother


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2009)

Well, where's candy, there's gotta be a whip, too. Since DB provided candy, I'll be taking the whip.

The colouring is splendid, but you did a half-assed job with Miyata's hair.
*Spoiler*: __ 



Bet it was on purpose, wasn't it?


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> Well, where's candy, there's gotta be a whip, too. Since DB provided candy, I'll be taking the whip.
> 
> The colouring is splendid, but you did a half-assed job with Miyata's hair.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I left both Miyata's and Martinez' hair the way they were, with the pre-shading pattern. Didn't bother completely drawing it black and then recolouring it.


----------



## shinjowy (Feb 27, 2009)

Yak said:


> New Ippo colouring, everyone:



Awesome coloring, Yak!


----------



## G-Man (Feb 27, 2009)

Locard said:


> they were disputing the bantamweight championship (112-118 pounds)
> 
> *Damn, they look like I could take them on!*
> 
> ...



Sweet Jesus, 39 times!?  I don't think Randy even landed that many punches on Miyata!!  Yeah, that referee needed to have his head examined.  As for the mother taking her life, unfortunately you have to be prepared for things like that if your child is a boxer.  Maybe not as extreme as in this example but the risk is always there.


----------



## Narutimate Hero (Feb 28, 2009)

Well, Miyata's counter was successful but it looked like his ribs got pulverized. I'm saying that Randy will still stand up since Miyata's punching power got halved just like what happened with Date's broken fist heartbreak shot to Ricardo.


----------



## MechaTC (Feb 28, 2009)

Jin22 said:


> That fight...was retarded.



What? no dempsey roll? 

I find it funny when weaboos go onto boxing videos and are like "OOOOO DEMPSEY ROLLSS!!  DID HE DO ONE?!!! "


----------



## Hagen (Feb 28, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Sweet Jesus, 39 times!?  I don't think Randy even landed that many punches on Miyata!!  Yeah, that referee needed to have his head examined.  As for the mother taking her life, unfortunately you have to be prepared for things like that if your child is a boxer.  Maybe not as extreme as in this example but the risk is always there.


yeah, sadly. the truth is any fighter is risking his life the moment he steps into a ring

lol, no way you could take Lupe Pintor, he's one of the legendary mexican champions 

Owen was pretty good too, he had a 28-1-2 record at the moment he died




MechaTC said:


> What? no dempsey roll?
> 
> I find it funny when weaboos go onto boxing videos and are like "OOOOO DEMPSEY ROLLSS!!  DID HE DO ONE?!!! "


a boxer is nothing without dempsey rolls and jolt counters, everybody knows that


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> What? no dempsey roll?
> 
> I find it funny when weaboos go onto boxing videos and are like "OOOOO DEMPSEY ROLLSS!!  DID HE DO ONE?!!! "



Are you sure that wasn't just you? =p


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2009)

This series is hilarious 

On 14 now

... Cheeky Ippo

Chapter 16:

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL

Videos? pek


----------



## Jin22 (Mar 2, 2009)

MechaTC said:


> What? no dempsey roll?
> 
> I find it funny when weaboos go onto boxing videos and are like "OOOOO DEMPSEY ROLLSS!!  DID HE DO ONE?!!! "


Its quite obvious but, Miyata should not have got that hit in with the broken state he was beat into.  The man's ribs were practically shattered. RBJ vs Miyata just isn't a believable fight making it simply, well, retarded.


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, sadly. the truth is any fighter is risking his life the moment he steps into a ring
> 
> lol, no way you could take Lupe Pintor, he's one of the legendary mexican champions
> 
> ...



What about the Ali shuffle?

Oh wait, they still haven't put that HnI.


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 2, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> What about the Ali shuffle?
> 
> Oh wait, they still haven't put that HnI.



Ippo will learn the Ali Shuffle and it would be 20 chapters seriously perfecting and glorifying it :amazed


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

Zeroshin said:


> Ippo will learn the Ali Shuffle and it would be 20 chapters seriously perfecting and glorifying it :amazed


No, the Ali shuffle will be for Kimura or Itagaki 

Ippo is an infighter, an outboxer technique would only cramp his style

Infighters cant outbox, outboxers cant infight. everybody knows that


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> No, the Ali shuffle will be for Kimura or Itagaki
> 
> Ippo is an infighter, an outboxer technique would only cramp his style
> 
> Infighters cant outbox, outboxers cant infight. everybody knows that



Takamura and Vorg say hello in Russian.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

That's because Vorg and Taka are neither infighters or outboxers

they're middle-rangers like Sendo 

a true infighter cant outbox and viceversa


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> That's because Vorg and Taka are neither infighters or outboxers
> 
> they're middle-rangers like Sendo
> 
> a true infighter cant outbox and viceversa



Vorg can infight and outbox.

Sendou is pure infighter.

Vorg is hybrid.

Sad that he got screwed in decision.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 2, 2009)

Sendo is middle-ranger

Kamogawa once compared his style with Ippo's, he said that while Ippo's style is to fight in close range, Sendo's is to throw punches in the middle range, iirc

Smash is a middle range punch too

but Sendou always pushes forwards, that's why he's taken as infighter by some ppl


----------



## G-Man (Mar 2, 2009)

Locard said:


> yeah, sadly. the truth is any fighter is risking his life the moment he steps into a ring
> 
> lol, no way you could take Lupe Pintor, he's one of the legendary mexican champions
> 
> ...



Poor Takamura still doesn't have a special move...


----------



## Hagen (Mar 3, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Poor Takamura still doesn't have a special move...


are you forgetting the beetle punch? :ho

i wont call Pintor the "Martinez" of bantamweights, (that title shall go to Ruben Olivares) but he's usually rated as one of the best of all time

and the best mexican boxers of all time, in all divisions, are JC Chavez and Salvador Sanchez. Sanchez already appeared in Hajime no Ippo btw 


*Spoiler*: __ 








Kamogawa also talked about Chavez once, prior to the Ippo vs Sendo match iirc


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 3, 2009)

Sendou isn't an in-fighter, he's a slugger.


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 3, 2009)

Locard said:


> No, the Ali shuffle will be for Kimura or Itagaki
> 
> Ippo is an infighter, an outboxer technique would only cramp his style
> 
> Infighters cant outbox, outboxers cant infight. everybody knows that



Pfft.. If Miyata wins against Randy, Ippo must be prepared for anything.


----------



## knuman (Mar 3, 2009)

For those that vaguely understand 845 without the translation.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like this chapter answers quite a few questions: (1) we now know what the uppercut crap was about, so we likely won't see it again; (2) we know Miyata won't have to lose this fight to abandon his father's style and start using his own style - all this adds up to a probable Miyata victory, as suggested by the "light" towards the end- perhaps he is evolving to another level with his counters?


----------



## BVB (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Randy looks ferocious.. i hope he wins..

fucking cliffhanger


----------



## Hopscotch (Mar 3, 2009)

i adore this series!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 3, 2009)

oh my talk about dbz


----------



## Glued (Mar 3, 2009)

Looks like Asura has reincarnated.


----------



## camus (Mar 3, 2009)

Go Randy GO , nothing against miyata but Randy is pretty badass. I hope he wins, but given the last panel it seems it will still be a bullshit victory for miyata.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did someone predict Miyata's comeback punch to fail to knock RBJ out as well as him getting a count up till 9? Oh well who can remember, anyway its still not over yet, and from what I'm seeing it doesn't seem like this latest bout will end it. Still projecting an RBJ victory though.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 3, 2009)

Go Randy! we're all counting on you!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Lol, no one in this thread actually wants Miyata to win, if Miyata pulls of a win now, it will be more unrealistic that his lucky shot as he should be spent, but the look of confidence on his face, against Randy's fury suggests Miyata will handle him with something he ''picked up'' during the course of the match.

Still holding out hope that Randy breaks his scrawny ass in two. 

What I don't get is how Miyata can swing a hard punch with broken ribs, it's fucking painful, even to move position hurts sillyness.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 3, 2009)

Hes not gonna lose...This is his evolution.  Randy wont be knocked out until he says something like, he's on another level..or I cant win..


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 3, 2009)

Honestly at this point i don't care if miyata win or loses. ippo vs randy will not be a good fight, randy pretty much showed us everything in that ring and unless he comes up with something new, and not just one thing new lots, and lots, and lots, and lots of things new it will be in the inboxer version of the current fight. Basically if miyata wins unrealistic, hope the next fight redeems the manga. If miyata loses the next fight will damn the manga, ippo needs to get as far away from this miyata business as possible, fighting miyata left overs ain't going to cut it. If Randy was suppose to be a real challenge to ippo the fight would have been over 10 chapters ago.

I'd rather have a bad fight followed by a good fight then a bad fight followed by a predictable bad fight.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 3, 2009)

so randy is wasted if he loses this


----------



## Parallax (Mar 3, 2009)

I just really want this fight to reach a conclusion, but as long as the possibility of RBJ still winning I'll go along with it


----------



## Hagen (Mar 3, 2009)

Randy vs Ippo would be a good match

Anybody remember the Shigeta spar?

Ippo has a lot of trouble with southpaws :ho


----------



## Glued (Mar 3, 2009)

Ippo beat Takei Keichi, they had better not bring the South paw nonsense up again. He has had plenty of experience now.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 3, 2009)

The problem with Shigeta is that -- aside from his stance, which was obviously still an issue -- he was actually a solid fighter. He seemed like a good technician. Nothing amazing, but definitely above average, with some great jabs.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 3, 2009)

Take Keichi was trash.

sweaty slow ass old man that needs to resort to clinching and dirty tricks because he's  passed his prime long time ago

Ippo has yet to beat a talented southpaw, and a switch-hitter.

(Shigeta wasn't even a natural southpaw btw) 

Ippo vs Randy would be killing two birds with one stone


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 3, 2009)

I dunno, I quite liked Take, mainly because he wasn't a one-trick pony like Gedo. He had all sorts of nifty things up his sleeve, and he reminded me of the real boxer, Hopkins. (For anyone unfamiliar with Hopkins -- he's currently 44, and apparently the oldest man to ever hold the Middleweight Championship in pro boxing. Many people who have faced him have called him one of the most awkward fighters that they've ever come across -- he often 'upsets' their style with dirtiness, skill and intelligence.)


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 3, 2009)

I really, really hope Randy wins...Miyata shouldnt even be able to stand right now


----------



## Fireball (Mar 3, 2009)

finished coloring a new cover


----------



## KushyKage (Mar 4, 2009)

i bet miyata will drop randy but he'll stand up and the whole damn match will end in draw


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 4, 2009)

I kinda think if Miyata was going to win...... It was going to happen right there. People went Apeshit when they thought this match was over. Im glad RBJ stood up. I think one of the best things that could happen in the Manga would be for Miyata to die in the ring.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2009)

^^ Let's all be glad you aren't the mangaka


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 4, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> ^^ Let's all be glad you aren't the mangaka



could you imagine the impact that Miyata dying would have?

Ippo would go out of his mind.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 4, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> ^^ Let's all be glad you aren't the mangaka



Same to you, I prefer mangaka who don't make their manga like fanfics for their favorite character.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 4, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I dunno, I quite liked Take, mainly because he wasn't a one-trick pony like Gedo. He had all sorts of nifty things up his sleeve, and he reminded me of the real boxer, Hopkins. (For anyone unfamiliar with Hopkins -- he's currently 44, and apparently the oldest man to ever hold the Middleweight Championship in pro boxing. Many people who have faced him have called him one of the most awkward fighters that they've ever come across -- he often 'upsets' their style with dirtiness, skill and intelligence.)



I agree that it was interesting, it'd be cool to see a HnI boxer, in his prime, able to uses all kind of nifty tricks along with true boxing abilities and physical prowess. it'd be unstopabble! 



Urarenge2005 said:


> I think one of the best things that could happen in the Manga would be for Miyata to die in the ring.


T_T Too bad you aren't the mangaka


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 4, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I kinda think if Miyata was going to win...... It was going to happen right there. People went Apeshit when they thought this match was over. Im glad RBJ stood up. I think one of the best things that could happen in the Manga would be for Miyata to die in the ring.



IMHO, that would be a great idea. *dodges rocks* No really, the final battle between rivals has already been done to death and if Miyata dies, that would be a wake up call for Ippo. IMHO, again, Ippo hasn't progressed as a character since Date and Martinez' fight. Date wanted to win to regain himself after the tragedies in his life. Mashiba has to take care of his sister being orphaned by the death of their parents. Ippo's struggle to surpass Miyata isn't as heavy as those two.


----------



## Parallax (Mar 4, 2009)

Ok with RBJ back up how long do you think this will honestly drag out now?  I'm hoping it wont go beyond two more chapters.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Same to you, I prefer mangaka who don't make their manga like fanfics for their favorite character.



Thats True Sendou would be all over this place if I wrote it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 4, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> so randy is wasted if he loses this



Randy can be worked back into the plot if he loses. this ain't some crappy tier 3 manga where losing to the cool side character means instant death. Randy is a stable and good fighter who needs to be outside of the Miyata business as soon as possible, simply fighting Ippo because he won doesn't help.


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 4, 2009)

Elijah Snow said:


> Ok with RBJ back up how long do you think this will honestly drag out now?  I'm hoping it wont go beyond two more chapters.



If Miyata is somehow going to pull this off... it will last many more chapters. There will be all kinds of BS about how Miyata used everything his Father was capable of...blah blah, this is the limit of daddy's blah blah, Now Miyata has to dig deep and find his own Blah Blah. 

If RBJ is going to win its gonna be next week he crushes him. He knows his ribs are broken now. A complete imbicile would know what to do here. RBJ isn't an imbicile. ------ LOL I say that, but in 845 after getting up the first thing he does is throw a right straight at his face....


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 5, 2009)

That ending was ghey. D:


----------



## Chi (Mar 5, 2009)

Ridiculous.


----------



## knuman (Mar 5, 2009)

Translated version is out.

Looks like Ichiro has evolved.  I've gone a complete 180 - from thinking Randy must win to thinking there's no way Miyata loses from here...

I'm hoping Morikawa proves me wrong.  I'm expecting the fight to end in a similar scenario where Randy switches at the last second of an 'all or nothing' exchange.  The result will be either that Miyata is crushed like his old man or that he predicts the switch and counters Randy, thereby vindicating his old man and freeing him from the shackles of his father's style once and for all.  Would that be too obvious of an outcome?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 5, 2009)

Seems like Ippo was using his watch to reflect some arena light into Randy Boy's vision.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 5, 2009)

thanks puar!!

wow i can't believe that myiata is going to win this 



Shroomsday said:


> Seems like Ippo was using his watch to reflect some arena light into Randy Boy's vision.



hahahaha thank you, you made my day ^^


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 5, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



guess miyata will win after all...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 5, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> finished coloring a new cover



nice job is that vorg at the top 

and yeah the whole chap is just BS


----------



## Hagen (Mar 5, 2009)

"what's that light?" 

worst ending for a HnI match ever

all we can do now is hope that Miyata retires after this match, due to serious injuries, so we dont have to suffer his presence anymore :/


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 5, 2009)

RBJ will do a Dempsey Roll..... you watch.... its coming.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the ending is intresting this chapter, seems miyata speeds up his punch at the end, but will it have the same strength as his jolt, or will it be a lighting fast punch that won't  have any real impact? We've seen Ippo sacrifice speed for power when trying to fix the dempsley roll, and it seems Miyata might have ended up doing the same thing here.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 5, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Jotun (Mar 5, 2009)

What is this light?


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 5, 2009)

Randy might be going blind


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 5, 2009)

How can i not joke with all this?? 

After both are much as dead in the ring Myata comes with this "light"?? What? a super mega fast punch?? Don't fuck with me...


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 5, 2009)

Nice going, Uchiha Smith! That cover has always been one of my favorites, so it's great to see it coloured.

Back to 845: That was the lamest ending to an HnI fight. EVER.

This chapter further solidifies the fact that Miyata will be winning this match. The light, the resolve, the fact that RBJ only fights "on his own"... these themes have been used in HnI repeatedly (except for the lame light thing, that's a new one), and have always dictated the outcome of the fight. The moment RBJ stated that he doesn't need anyone and fights alone, he pretty much threw the match right there. You DO NOT say that in this manga, since HnI is all about strength that comes from the people that support you. Only exception to this is the Martinez-Date fight, but then again, it's Martinez we're talking about.

I must say though that it's nice to see that Miyata may have finally taken a hold of his own style of boxing, finally realizing that his dad's boxing should only be a stepping stone to his true style instead of a shackle that limits his development. 

RBJ has absolutely no chance of winning, which is too bad since I think he should have won a long time ago. Best he could possibly achieve is to KO Miyata as he gets KO'ed, but what that would be pretty lame too.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 5, 2009)

My God, what BS!!  Randy's punch is about to connect meanwhile Miyata has barely started to throw his, and somehow Miyata magically speeds up (while throwing a punch with the side where his ribs are broken) to beyond his usual ridiculously fast speeds?

Never before in this manga have I seen a fight so badly rigged from the get-go!!  What a waste of a genuinely interesting character (RBJ).

And don't hand me that " he can show up later" nonsense.  What would he do later on?

There is no one worth mentioning in the weight class below Ippo's, and above is Mashiba, Vorg, and Sawamura (... and Kimura, poor, poor Kimura).  They don't need another inhuman monster there!

Never mind that after losing he'll drop down in the rankings and have to climb his way back up.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 5, 2009)

It's like FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU

*TO BE CONTINUED*


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 5, 2009)

Blind Itachi said:


> It's like FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
> ..........OH T3h NOEZ! Teh lightz!..........................
> *TO BE CONTINUED*
> 
> **Fixed**



But yeah, you pretty much summed up the chapter.


----------



## Glued (Mar 5, 2009)

Ben Grimm: What a revoltin development.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 5, 2009)

lol even ippo is like wtfing it now.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 6, 2009)

Dont go into teh lightz Randy!! 

BEWARE OF TEH LIGHTZ! 


....


----------



## Yak (Mar 6, 2009)

Kubo-level writing Pt. II.

Nevermind Ichiro, that stupid robot is nothing but a tool spouting pseudo-courageous bullshit. But damn, I'm so gonna try to colour that Wrathgod Asura Randy, fucking awesome panel.

As for the end to that chapter, yet, that was lame as fuck. A punch already thrown can't go faster and faster. Even ignoring obvious physics behind it, doesn't change the fact that this is horribly similar to a scene in the Shamo-manga. Its not only lame and cheap but also uncreative. Randy deserves a shrine just for being in that chapter, even if Ishitro, pardon, Ichiro picks him apart.


----------



## Glued (Mar 6, 2009)

You know the tone of this chapter is completely opposite to the rest of the chapter. Miyata was portrayed as the selfish one, who broke Ippo's promise, refused to change his style and etc. Randy was portrayed as just a man on his way to the top and showed Miyata respect.

Now Miyata is not acting selfish and is going to finally use his own style, while Randy states he will win on his own.

This chapter seemed, well, slapped together.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 6, 2009)

Next chapter title = The Light 2?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 6, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Seems like Ippo was using his watch to reflect some arena light into Randy Boy's vision.



The only possible explanation.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im SO FUCKING ANGRY!!!!!!!

*heavy exhale*

Miyata better die.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 6, 2009)

The watch theory is the most plausible explanation of light


----------



## Hagen (Mar 6, 2009)

I think Ippo used a hand mirror instead of a watch

i mean, the light was just TOO strong!


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2009)

this really...wow.


----------



## TalikX (Mar 7, 2009)

I think it is pretty simple to assume what the light is, Randy just got hit and is falling over and "that light" is the light from the roof that is always strong. Well that is what I think anyway.

Unless Miyata is going super saiyan or something


----------



## BVB (Mar 7, 2009)

This fight has to end !

It's dragging to freaking long ... the misery has to end !


----------



## knuman (Mar 7, 2009)

Whereas Miyata's previous counter (that floored Randy) based on his father's style was engulfed in darkness, his 'true' counter (which he just threw) is enveloped in the glory of light.

Actually, the light is probably from the sparks forming around Miyata's right fist.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 7, 2009)

the problem i have w/ this fight is that the mangaka tends to put some realism into his work (w/c is what first got me into this series) but also tends to exaggerate it...

...this fight has become as unrealistic as komogawa shoving logs into the soil using his bare fist... i feel like watching an HSDK fight !!!

...any knowledgeable boxing fan would tell you that one of the most impossible shots to tank is a liver shot and now not only did Miyata survive this punch                       		 but he did it while being weight drained!! (and not to mention his ribs were broken)

just to give you guys a view on how devastating a liver shot is:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3k48tBMj0Z8&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

the shot is made around 2:56 and slow mo around 4:15 (oh..the fighters BTW are world class)

OH well...I guess the mind over matter thing is reaaalllyyy powerful


----------



## Segan (Mar 7, 2009)

Bullshit chapter is bullshit chapter.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 7, 2009)

I hate this heart, spirit and nationalism bullshit. It's only credible to an extent, this is pure bollocks.


----------



## Flagg1982 (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## Segan (Mar 8, 2009)

Okay, I think I will just scrap my expectations of that stuff being portrayed somewhat realistic, because I will end up appreciate the series less and less.

Because, honestly, I like how that lightning stuff looks like. Even though it's technically retarded.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 8, 2009)

wow...i guess the sense of realism is being chipped bit by bit here 

we can practially pit Miyata in OBD against fighters from the Baki verse...i mean seriously he's got that _"hidden invincible lightning thunder god coming down from the heavens punch ultimat technique"_


----------



## Saiko (Mar 8, 2009)

And the winner is....

Miyata Ichiro !


----------



## Hagen (Mar 8, 2009)

Not fair 

Miyata can use lightning. what can simple boxers do against him from now on? he's broken


----------



## Raviene (Mar 8, 2009)

i think its time for ippo to learn a new punch... may be a kame hame ha punch or somethin like dat


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 8, 2009)

I wonder how representative this one page is of the chapter? Oh well, I'll wait.

Edit: Seems like the special effects guy's who did Miyata's entrance started it up again in the middle of the fight, those cheating bastards!


----------



## BVB (Mar 8, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo evolves into Dragonball Z.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 8, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Hajime no Ippo evolves into Dragonball Z.



I think you mean, "Hajime no Ippo *devolves* into Dragonball Z."


----------



## Hagen (Mar 8, 2009)

i bet Miyata has some hidden Wolverineish regen abilities too

most broken boxer ever

how's Ippo supposed to fight something like that? Ippo is just human


----------



## BVB (Mar 8, 2009)

Maybe Ippo will also find some hidden elemental powers..

Like his body turns into stone or something like that..


----------



## Hagen (Mar 8, 2009)

Karotte said:


> Maybe Ippo will also find some hidden elemental powers..
> 
> Like his body *turns into stone* or something like that..


oh noes!  in that case Ippo is probably doomed! 

remember lightning >>> earth. according to Kishi 

if Morikawa follows pokemon rules on the other hand


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 8, 2009)

So..I'm cracking up on the floor in my apartment.  The shit just got real.  Epic thread for epic turn of epic manga.  I told you it was a genjutsu.  Fists don't just vanish.


----------



## Glued (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like Asura got Thunderstruck.

It was over in a Flash.

What an Electrifying match

I am just Shocked.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

You know, I would have liked this fight alot more if Miyata had just ended it with this "light" punch before RBJ started dominating. A landslide win is much better than a bullshitcomback.

This isn't the first time hes used symbolism behind a punch tho. Wasn't one of Mashiba's punches portrayed as a scythe etc


----------



## Fireball (Mar 9, 2009)

second spoiler pic


----------



## Hagen (Mar 9, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> second spoiler pic


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

It looks like an almighty punch. Pulled with busted ribs.

Man, I hope Mori just ends the fight with this chapter. At this point I don't care anymore.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm really enjoying this series but there's just so many chapters I'm on chapters 300 or so and I can't even foresee when I'm ever going to catch up


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2009)

Keep going, you'll get there and once you get to Sawamura vs Mashiba, you'll never stop


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

So... so he just broke the sound barrier. 

And thus, does Hajime no Ippo enter the realm of mystic fighting mangas(or at the very least, one step closer to Grappler Baki).


----------



## Yak (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing's holy anymore.


Man, I never thought I'd say it but I'm GLAD Sawamura was taken from the Pro-ring before the manga took this shit of a turn. I would've hated it if they had made him into another Dragonball character with mystical Chi-boxing powers, elemental energy or other bullshit. I'm kinda worried about Mashiba's next big match now and what will become of Imai and Itagaki...


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

I wonder how Martinez is going to be portrayed when his fight comes again. I mean, Miyata just broke the sound barrier and Martinez is supposed to be leagues ahead of him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh my what the flying fuck is this bullshit this shit aint even funny anymore, best we can hope for now is a double KO.


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

Bergelmir said:


> So... *so he just broke the sound barrier.*
> 
> And thus, does Hajime no Ippo enter the realm of mystic fighting mangas(or at the very least, one step closer to Grappler Baki).


Let's not exaggerate here.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

Not exaggerating. 

The text from the above spoiler pic says that "the sound came after" the punch(Itagaki), and Miyata-papa calls the punch "Kousoku no Nuckle"(Light Speed Punch).


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty sure this is just figuratively. Otherwise Miyata would be a real bullet-timer which I refuse to believe.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 9, 2009)

Miyata has the durability of gutts any thing can happen


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Miyata has the durability of gutts any thing can happen


I think you want me to cut you into a thousand pieces.


----------



## Bergelmir (Mar 9, 2009)

Oh yeah, his punch really isn't at light speed. But Itagaki says the sound came after the punch. Thats a literal translation, not an idiom of any sort.

I'm just saying: overkill.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> I think you want me to cut you into a thousand pieces.



 miyata can do a light speed kami sama super dooper electricity punch with broken ribs can gutts do that


----------



## Raviene (Mar 9, 2009)

wow ...just wow!!

miyata is beyond superhuman..(i fell off my bike and had my ribs cracked and moving alone was hell)... the shock from his own punch alone should've crippled him 

the only good thing i see from this match is if miyata becomes punch drunk thus ending his career and ultimately ending ippo's fetish of having buttsecks w/ him


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

Guts can smash Miyata's face to a bloody pulp. Miyata's lightning is nothing since Guts took Ganishka's thunderous attacks twice and withstood them.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 9, 2009)

More ideas on what just happened:

Miyata Sr.:Hitmonchan - lightning punch!
Ichiro(hitmonchan): HITMONCHAN!(uses lightning punch)
RBJ(dugtrio): trio, trio, trioOH.(gets hit)

So is it going to work like the video game, manga, or anime?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 9, 2009)

Its gonna work like a crock of bullshit. 

Miyata is just stupid now. I understand the symbolism and everything. Mori has used it a dozen times in the past. I know that in reality there is no electricity around his fist nor is there a nuclear explosion when it hits. 

But seriously the whole broken ribs thing is retarded. there is no way the last 4 chapters were humanly possibly. Miyata needs to die, retire or just get slaughtered so Ippo can go back to concentrating on something other then Ichiro's Backside. 

Miyata is the single worst character in this manga. Christ I want him to get killed.

*And BTW, *

Gutz could take on all 50 or so odd HnI boxing characters in one ring at the same time. Make a Royal Rumble with the entire boxing cast of HnI vs Gutz and Gutz will come out on top with a shot at the WWE World Title at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2009)

Nothing wrong with symbolism, is Vorg really a wolf.

However punching with broken ribs and flailing like a fish. Randy should have murdered Miyata.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

Miyata ribs sounds tasty


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 9, 2009)

I think Miyata needs to feel a Chopping Right again


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Miyata ribs sounds tasty



soon in your local fastfoodshop


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 9, 2009)

That was... just plain stupid. How the hell did Miyata's punch suddenly hit RBJ? Punches don't suddenly speed up "to breaking the sound barrier"... hell, punches like that shouldn't even faze RBJ at all due to the condition of Miyata's ribs. 

After the last week's chapter, I seriously didn't care if Miyata wins anymore, but please, don't make him win like this.


----------



## Countach (Mar 9, 2009)

we have never seen anything special from any world champion so far, so i doubt this will be a trend.  And looking how injuries have been handled in the past and the fact that miyata cant keep fighting in the feather class anymore due to the weight management, i doubt we will ever see miyata fight in the featherweight class again.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 9, 2009)

Great... Just fucking great...


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

Karotte said:


> soon in your local fastfoodshop



They would be awesome, because they'd be bonless. Boneless ribs are just so much easier to eat :ho

If Miyata did move a weight class would it be Middleweight? I can't see him being with Aokimura or the other fighters who moved up a class.

Maybe he should just join the MMA so we can be done with him


----------



## Hagen (Mar 9, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Nothing wrong with symbolism, is Vorg really a wolf.
> 
> However punching with broken ribs and flailing like a fish. Randy should have murdered Miyata.


Nah, this bullshit is different from symbolism in the background, that only us, readers, can see

Randy was *actually* blinded by da lightz 




Jotun said:


> Maybe he should just join the MMA so we can be done with him


Lets see how he keeps runnin' the whole match there


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

His name would be Miyata Lad Boy, he'd be awesome in MMA. He should take a trip over to History's strongest manga and stay awhile D:


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Jotun said:


> They would be awesome, because they'd be bonless. Boneless ribs are just so much easier to eat :ho



you're right.. 
GO RANDY SMASH HIM, i want my boneless miya-ribs 



Jotun said:


> If Miyata did move a weight class would it be Middleweight? I can't see him being with Aokimura or the other fighters who moved up a class.



If he moved one weightclass up, he would be in Kimura's class, which is Junior Lightweight.

Middleweight is the one where takamura fought against eagle


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

He could move several weightclasses, Middleweight wasn't Takamura's true wieghtclass anyways. You'd think if he was so fucked up because of weight, it would be because he needs like 10-20 pounds to be in his true weight class.

Or maybe I'm wrong D:

Edit: Maybe Welterweight?


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

It was stated by Miyata Sr. that Ichiro's ideal weight class would be lightweight.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 9, 2009)

Ya I vaguely remember that, still his fights would be even worse in that division imo...


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Ippo is so awesome that he doesn't need to do weightcontrol. 

But what would be if he would move up a class ? 
More weight = more muscles = more SMASH ?


----------



## Segan (Mar 9, 2009)

Miyata would dominate just about anything in lightweight division, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## BVB (Mar 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> Miyata would dominate just about anything in lightweight division, as far as I'm concerned.



Lightweigh is Aoki's weightclass, isn't it?

Yeah, he would totally own them all.. seriously, look at the champ who nearly beat aoki.


----------



## Codde (Mar 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> It was stated by Miyata Sr. that Ichiro's ideal weight class would be lightweight.


I don't recall when that was mentioned (and time would be relevant as it was stated that Miyata was still growing taller around the OPBF title match I think). But more recently (in the 700s) Takamura stated that even Lightweight would be a pain for Miyata.

So I'd imagine his ideal weight would be around Jr. Welterweight or Welterweight. But seeing as how he says the weight management gives him "concentration", he might probably just move up to around Lightweight.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 9, 2009)

So it seems to me that Ippo's Naruto/Sasuke like obsession with Miyata only becomes worse as the story progresses. Well I can't say it makes the upcoming chapters seem more exciting but I could stomach it in Naruto I should be able to handle it here.

As for Miyata's weightclass prior to his fight with Crocodile it was stated that his ideal weight is lightweight


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 9, 2009)

Miyata would dominate any division it doesn't matter now hes got his dad helping him punch via the corner and he has the durability of gutts and onizuka put together :huurr


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2009)

He's got invisible punches, blinding punches, zombie like endurance, and leaves speed trails.  I don't think his weight division matters, Miyata's a superhuman who trashes them all ....except MAYBE prime Taka and Ricardo.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 9, 2009)

C'mon Mori, don't do this to yourself. 

(Or to me.)

I can only hope that this whole match, the stupid Gedo trick and the 'bullet time unlocked' fight will all be ultimately revealed as twisted jokes to mess with the readers.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 9, 2009)

Jesus Christ. HNI just took a serious step towards prince of tennis level random. I never thought I'd see the day. 

Also, those spoiler pics made me lol and cry all at once.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm not saying he would lose, which... well ya.


----------



## Segan (Mar 10, 2009)

At least the fight is over and done with. And with that Miyata can go to hell for all I care.


----------



## IronFist Alchemist (Mar 10, 2009)

Finally...and Takamura's fight's gunna take like, half a chapter, WATCH....


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 10, 2009)

At least it's over.  That's all I can say.


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2009)

looks like he corkscrewed his punch like Date

Something like that would give the punch more power like in Karate, but it wouldn't make your fist move faster.


----------



## BVB (Mar 10, 2009)

Finally the misery has come to an end.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 10, 2009)

Damnit guys is this really happening 
Takas fight better clean up this sour taste left in my mouth. Can't be the same taste moris getting from gobbling miyatas lightning cawk


----------



## knuman (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm surprised after all the build up and the mini-twists and turns in the fight that it ended with such a whimper and with such little drama.  It was almost as though Morikawa got sick of the fight himself.  The corkscrew right hand counter was done ages ago in Rokudenashi Blues - one of the best mangas of all time.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 10, 2009)

This is impossible.... Miyata won??? Seriously?? I actually fell in love with this series because although it was an Manga, it was still rooted in boxing (the history, Science, and theory behind it), which made it more realistic than Stretching pirates, giant robots, and ninjas with talking foxes in their bellies (although those are fine too). Miyata was having his ass handed to him, and somehow he is able to pull this out of the ass which was being handed to him??? Are we serious?

Wowsers...

JihaD


----------



## Yak (Mar 10, 2009)

So, all he did was adding a Corkscrew to a jolt counter? What awesome genius progress. *yawn* 


Anyway, more interesting characters than Miyata are up now so lets hope Mori gets back to his decency and makes 'em great fights.


----------



## Countach (Mar 10, 2009)

just wow, im simply speechless

thank god its over


----------



## Raviene (Mar 10, 2009)

Bleh...like most of you are saying i also just dont give a damn anymore and just hope that we wont be seeing any of his fights in like 200+ chapters or so.

BTW I don't think that Ippo going up would do him any good since his natural weight is feather. Most boxers like him that goes up in weight  usually don't carry their power. But I do want him to look past Miyata and make Ricardo as his target instead (w/c I doubt will happen since his idol just won...i think he gets a boner everytime he thinks about Miyata )


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Miyata would dominate any division it doesn't matter now hes got his dad helping him punch via the corner and he has the durability of gutts and onizuka put together :huurr



So much wanking in this post, the last sentence left me bamboozled tbh  

And Miyata won  wow just wow 

Seriously wtf im sppechless right about now


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 10, 2009)

Vault said:


> So much wanking in this post, the last sentence left me bamboozled tbh
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously wtf im sppechless right about now



i was takin piss 

spoiler tag ur thing 

and yeah


----------



## camus (Mar 10, 2009)

wow.... just wow... so much freaking bull shit. I was indifferent towards Miyata but now I just simply do not like him. Such a bull shit and craptacular conclusion, makes me mad that I actually followed the fight, I hope he challenges Martinez and gets his ass handed to him in the 1st round. Think i'm going to take a break from the manga, its going to take a while for me to recover from this.

Broken ribs, no stamina and yet has the power to ko randy with one stupid punch that shouldn't have the power to ko a drunken half dead boxer. I guess the little logic in the martinez vs eji was forgotten in this fight.


----------



## Vault (Mar 10, 2009)

Lol Miyata fighting Martinez


----------



## Glued (Mar 10, 2009)

This entire fight feels weak. I mean seriously, when Randy got up looking all crazy, it was like his personality had change 180 and Miyata's arrogance disappearing for no reason and adopting his own style. Miyata flailing like a fish and unable to speak at one point.

I just don't know what to say, but I think Morikawa wants to end the manga faster, so he changed the outcome of the fight last minute to make sure Miyata won.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 10, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> This entire fight feels weak. I mean seriously, when Randy got up looking all crazy, it was like his personality had change 180 and Miyata's arrogance disappearing for no reason and adopting his own style. Miyata flailing like a fish and unable to speak at one point.
> 
> I just don't know what to say, but I think Morikawa wants to end the manga faster, so he changed the outcome of the fight last minute to make sure Miyata won.



End it faster? Shit, he has been going for 800+ chapters... I would probably want to end it too,lol. Unfortunately, until Ippo takes the belt away from Ricardo and Taka either A: captures 6 world titles or B: loses a match, then it cannot end.

PS: Fuck Miyata...

JihaD


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 10, 2009)

How can we vote in some poll now that this is the shittiest match in HnI history and that Mori can see the results? I want him to know how much I hated this match and how much I hate Miyata.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, at least the fight's over, right?

Let's just forget that this BS ever happened.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 11, 2009)

shinjowy said:


> Well, at least the fight's over, right?
> 
> Let's just forget that this BS ever happened.



Sorry, man, but being force-fed this shit is like being raped!   You want to forget but the emotional scars never truly leave you!

Would it kill Mori to write a foreign boxer (aside from Martinez, and that was an unofficial spar) winning against Ippo or Miyata!?

I'd seriously rather have Morikawa go on some mini-vacation with HnI being put on an extended hiatus, ala HxH, than put up with garbage like this!  

Better yet, why doesn't he take a page from fellow Shonen Sunday manga-ka Akatmatsu's book, and occasionally take a week off to "gather data" like Ken does with Negima?  Negima is consistently fun to read and has gorgeous art, so I don't mind Ken taking off like one week every month as he seems to be doing recently.

I'd be more than willing to take just three chapters of HnI a month (or even only two a month) if Morikawa could just keep up the consistent quality it had in the first two-thirds of the series!


----------



## Jotun (Mar 11, 2009)

Hopefully we won't see him again till Ippo's the world champ


----------



## vegitabo (Mar 11, 2009)

This chapter was so sad that i have really nothing to write about it. It has sunken to the level of Mars(the manga, and yes, i can't believe i even read that horrible horrible manga). >_<


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 11, 2009)

My heart is torn in two.


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 11, 2009)

So many things went wrong in my life and now this?!?! Why god? Why!?


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh yes, the selfish arrogant bastard, somehow alters his ego final round. The noble fighter who was worried about his opponent, suddenly rejects all others.


----------



## knuman (Mar 11, 2009)

Let's just move on from this fight.  I think everyone can agree that it was ultimately a disappointment.  Miyata is one dimensional, both as a boxer and a character.  All he has is that counter cross - so what if he adds a little corkscrew to it?  I hope he disappears for a while and the next time we see him he would have developed into a more rounded fighter and person.

I'm still waiting to see the day the boxers at Kamogawa Gym have to travel overseas for a fight.  It seems all their opponents are too willing to come to Japan, when it's obvious mega fights like most of Takamura's world title bouts would take place in the US in real life.  It would be awesome to see them all travel to Vegas or something - can you imagine all the stupid sh!t they would get up to?


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 11, 2009)

This referee is a stupid bastard.



I am so happy Sawamura was in a crippling wreck, I couldn't bear to see someone like him go through that garbage


----------



## Segan (Mar 11, 2009)

Is it just me or was Sawamura's explanation to the victory punch a huge pile of nonsense?


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 11, 2009)

It was a huge pile of nonsense.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 11, 2009)

"LIGHTSPEED KNUCKLES!"

I'm actually cracking up.


----------



## Segan (Mar 11, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> "LIGHTSPEED KNUCKLES!"
> 
> I'm actually cracking up.


That's not funny


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 11, 2009)

I am so dissapointed by these turn of events....

JihaD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 11, 2009)

HIS KNUCKLES ARE GLOWING?!? 

red lightnning 

this shit is riduculous

and the mangaka trying to justify it by havin miyata say it was a fluke


----------



## Inugami (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh shit! I have time lurking this site and enjoy this manga (btw thanks for the raws and scans) but this was the most horrible match ever. hope Takamura 1 panel match fix the thing for me...I'm really ...well... sad =/


----------



## Glued (Mar 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> Is it just me or was Sawamura's explanation to the victory punch a huge pile of nonsense?



Actually no, in Karate you extend with the shoulder muscles while twisting the arm. It gives you extra reach.  Punches practiced from a horse stance simply come off where the hips are not even moving.

However, for Miyata screw his arm like that, he must have an extreme amount of flexibility,  its almost like his arm spun over 360 degree.

Plus, if your ribs are broken, than the muscle connected to the shoulders from the back become even harder to move.

For Miyata to pull of that much extension, that much flexibility and under that much body stress.

I don't know what to say.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 11, 2009)

Sawamura is acting weird I don't feel is him =S and now hes talking pure crap .


----------



## Raviene (Mar 11, 2009)

accelerating punch???!!

bwahahaha... whatever man!! our arms don't travel that far to accelerate that much...stupid logic 


just get to the next match mori... i still have faith in your boxing knowledge


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2009)

> Sawamura is acting weird I don't feel is him =S and now hes talking pure crap .



He's punch drunk. Not really


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 11, 2009)

Am I the only one that finds it odd that Miyata's punch seemed like light to Randy, but like red lightning Miyata Sr.? Not to mention the punch was shaded differently from his gloves. Maybe if Randy didn't mistake white for red he could have one the match. oh well.

Another thing I noticed is that the ref doesn't see the lighting or the light like the other characters do. I mean if your a ref and you see this punch are you going to do:

a) Call it a draw due to some sort of stadium light malfunction.
b) Give Randy the win for Miyata's obvious use of tasers inside his gloves.
c) Completey ignore it and give Miyata the win.

I think any normal ref would do a or b, but this ref goes for c, i mean what's the point of being a ref if your not going to look at what is going on and take it into account?

On a more serious note it does seem that I was wrong about the result. Seems like Mori has decided to throw away the plot and all the foreshadowing he did in favor of fanservice for a mildly popular character(not that he's still mildly popular, mind you). I guess in the end all manga follows the logic of it's creators, even if their logic isn't logical. Anyway go, go, Takamura!


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 11, 2009)

He calls it for Randy, Miyata Bolt's him to oblivion.  Don't blame the ref for wanting to keep breathing.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 11, 2009)

lol I love how we get the "DON'T TRY TO ARGUE MY LOGIC" hint right in our faces ...


----------



## TalikX (Mar 11, 2009)

I wish I could erase this match from my mind


----------



## Inugami (Mar 11, 2009)

^Im going to pretend Mori was in  hiatus ala Togashi and this match was a work of one of his assistants one guy overly obsessed with Miyata  .


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Mar 11, 2009)

red lightning?? i'm fucking blind!!


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 11, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Am I the only one that finds it odd that Miyata's punch seemed like light to Randy, but like red lightning Miyata Sr.? Not to mention the punch was shaded differently from his gloves. Maybe if Randy didn't mistake white for red he could have one the match. oh well.



I'm not really going to try and justify this stupid ass fight or anything. But, If I had to answer your question AND ONLY your question...

Positioning. That and Miyata's Gloves are red. <----- Ding Ding Ding. Winrawr!

And yes, Takamura's fight had better be a one Panel KO. 

And also, I dont recal who said it. but yes, All these fights, especially Takamura's World title matches happening in Japan are getting stupid now. I want Komogawa-gumi in Vegas. This is where Kimura will meet his GF.


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 11, 2009)

Segan said:


> Is it just me or was Sawamura's explanation to the victory punch a huge pile of nonsense?



This fight is a huge pile of nonsense.

G-Man, you're right. This chapter has completely been seared into my memory... I can no longer un-see it. I feel violated.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 11, 2009)

I think that everyone agrees that Mori with  this fight was great at getting an emotional response out of the fans... a bad  one = p


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you think that somewhere in Mori's mind he thinks we see Miyata as a hero character and we want him to win?


----------



## G-Man (Mar 11, 2009)

Gods, the trans was even worse than the RAW!!

The BS explanation from Sawamura, Miyata finally collapsing immediately after the ref calls it despite not even giving Randy a ten count (the most hypocritical thing I have ever seen in the entire manga; it makes the referee bias in the Vorg/Sendo fight look like the essence of fair play by comparison)...

Morikawa failed me so badly.  I understand it must be hard to put out great work after over 800 chapters, but Gods man!  If you're going to put out shit, take a vacation and come back when your creative juices have recharged!


----------



## Tracespeck (Mar 11, 2009)

The only way he could win that fight was to surpass his father and develop his own boxing, and he didn't do it prior to the fight, so it had to be during the fight.  But where is the epiphany? He didn't learn anything, just a "fluke" win based on his "pride" after taking unreal damage.  RBJ was so much more likable as a character.


----------



## Codde (Mar 12, 2009)

So the likable character should always win? I do not think that Morikawa was portraying Miyata has the "correct" idealogy especially given other character's reaction to his decisions lately. 

All in all, I found the fight one of the better ones. My main complaints would be that it went too long and the "Miyata dominates -> RBJ winning -> Miyata destroying him" flow wasn't really neccessary. Especially having him do something like crawl to his corner and then continue to fight without a referree stoppage. One of the issues I have with Ippo fights was his near-constant comeback at the end. Though none more cheesy than what occured at the end of the Takamura and Hawk fight.  

Aside from that, I do not like the increasing "flashiness" and "supernaturalness" (more in the Eyeshield sense than Prince of Tennis) Morikawa has had with his fights recently. One of the prime examples would be some of the stuff Itagaki has pulled off (which is in effect "Kage Bunshin" -+ "Super Speed" + "Super Sharingan-esque Vision"). 

There was also the issue with his broken ribs. But like with the other complaints, it's nothing new to Hajime no Ippo (some people just want to complain about it a lot more when it comes to Miyata.)


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2009)

Urarenge2005 said:


> Do you think that somewhere in Mori's mind he thinks we see Miyata as a hero character and we want him to win?



Well Miyata in the Japanese fan polls(yeah those ones that put dudes like hitsugaya of bleach in 1) ranks usually in the top 5 ... so    he was just pleasing the Japanese fan base.

and there's this rumor about Miyata is based on one of Mori's friends and perhaps he don't wan to see his friend lose.

but yeah what a shitty match


----------



## ~rocka (Mar 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Another thing I noticed is that the ref doesn't see the lighting or the light like the other characters do. I mean if your a ref and you see this punch are you going to do:
> 
> a) Call it a draw due to some sort of stadium light malfunction.
> b) Give Randy the win for Miyata's obvious use of tasers inside his gloves.
> ...


Lol at this really... stadium light malfunction? tasers inside his gloves?? What have you been smoking.. 

Any normal ref would always go for option c as he doesnt see no strange light, Randy is the only one who saw it and was KO'd so he couldnt say what he was seeing. Even if he could he wouldnt because he would be called crazy.. 

And the red light is just his boxing glove comming at you at lightning speed (at lightning speed?? how fucking ridiculous is this btw lolz mori..)


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 12, 2009)

Sawamura: "DONT TRY TO ARGUE AGAINST MY LOGIC SENDO!"
Mori: "DONT TRY TO ARGUE AGAINST MY RETARDED LOGIC, READER!"


the hint couldn't be more transparent if he tried


----------



## keikai24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Shitty fight, on to the main event.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 12, 2009)

Im ready to fucking riot.

THAT WAS BULLSHIT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 12, 2009)

Why did Randy see red light? Shouldn't he be seeing blue because of the Doppler Effect? Mori has his science mixed up -_-


----------



## Saiko (Mar 12, 2009)

That Fight was awesome ...  


*Spoiler*: __ 



not..


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 12, 2009)

~rocka said:


> Lol at this really... stadium light malfunction? tasers inside his gloves?? What have you been smoking..
> 
> Any normal ref would always go for option c as he doesnt see no strange light, Randy is the only one who saw it and was KO'd so he couldnt say what he was seeing. Even if he could he wouldnt because he would be called crazy..
> 
> And the red light is just his boxing glove comming at you at lightning speed (at lightning speed?? how fucking ridiculous is this btw lolz mori..)



Thanks for taking my joke as being serious, it's moments like this that make me ROTFLMAO. I mean it's just a manga, and in manga crazy shit needs no explanation.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 12, 2009)

wow its been like a year of this fight...and this is what happened


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2009)

Well at least no one cannot complain and say Miyata isn't getting his own style now.


----------



## Yak (Mar 12, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Well at least no one cannot complain and say Miyata isn't getting his own style now.



Still, he said his victory was a fluke. We don't even know yet if he will further capitalize on the corkscrew cross (lol, the name establishes itself XD) or go back to his dad's boxing after this. After all, not everyone has a style like Randy to be so troublesome for him.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well Miyata in the Japanese fan polls(yeah those ones that put dudes like hitsugaya of bleach in 1) ranks usually in the top 5 ... so    he was just pleasing the Japanese fan base.
> 
> and there's this rumor about Miyata is based on one of Mori's friends and perhaps he don't wan to see his friend lose.
> 
> but yeah what a shitty match



*Spoiler*: __ 







Yeah, this is the most recent one I can find and he was rated fourth out of roughly 14000 votes. Even so that only amounts 6% of the votes, it's not like Miyata is super popular.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 12, 2009)

who cares what miyata will do now...at least his bullshit match is over 

hmm...maybe if we don't pay any attention to him he might just go away


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 12, 2009)

Typical Miyata bullshit.

Oh well, with any luck he'll disappear for a few years after this all blows over, like he has a tendency to do.

I just hope this isn't the last of Randy. He's a far more interesting character and boxer.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm Mashiba on 3! I dont remember he was that popular.. hope Mori gives us his match soon I want something badass to happen .


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What the Hell!!! Wanpo!!!

I don't believe it. 210 votes.

How can a dog be that popular. He doesn't even get any lines or character development.

He's just a dog.


----------



## Segan (Mar 12, 2009)

He's not just a dog. He's frickin' Wanpo.


----------



## Glued (Mar 12, 2009)

Segan said:


> He's not just a dog. He's frickin' Wanpo.



He has more votes than Kamogawa, Date Eiji or Itagaki Manabu.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Mar 12, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> He has more votes than Kamogawa, Date Eiji or Itagaki Manabu.



Oda Yusuke has 26 votes, which strikes me as much more bizarre.

It's been a few years since that poll now (since it was for 700 chapters). I wonder when we'll get another one.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 12, 2009)

completely expected, retarded end of an otherwise awesome fight.

only good thing is that miyata acknowledged it as luck, even if its to become a part of his new style.

And hopefully we can see Ippo's response move.


----------



## FreeFocus (Mar 12, 2009)

This is fucking stupid. I was hoping for a Randy win and then a Randy/Ippo fight, but how would that happen now? Unless they make Ippo lose again..


----------



## Gatagata (Mar 13, 2009)

he certainly pulled that one out of his ass


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Mar 13, 2009)

Plot no jutsu strikes again. 

Randy should've won. I don't even care if it was some bullshit Rocky 2 type ending where both guys knock each other down and he gets up at 9.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 13, 2009)

Lesson of this match...no matter how much you work you never gonna accomplish nothing alone . 

poor RBJ =/ ...


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 13, 2009)

FreeFocus said:


> This is fucking stupid. I was hoping for a Randy win and then a Randy/Ippo fight, but how would that happen now? Unless they make Ippo lose again..



Randy/Ippo would have been a horrible fight.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 13, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Randy/Ippo would have been a horrible fight.



I don't think so... Randy fighting style kinda resembles Vorg but instead of white fang he has the ambidextrous feat  and Ippo vs Vorg was a good and fast fight.

the problem is Miyata his fighting style produces boring and long matches .


----------



## Chi (Mar 14, 2009)

It seems the only good thing about the last chapter is that I haven't read it (and probably won't.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 15, 2009)

I still haven't caught up but it seems to me that everything that's supposedly wrong with this fight was present in every other majr fight in the series. Seems to me once I get to it I'll merely be getting more of the same rather than experiencing the worst of the series as is being implied.


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2009)

Nah, if you examine closely, RBJ vs Miyata took practically everything over the top, compared to the previous fights. Especially when you consider the circumstances.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 15, 2009)

Well no point worrying about it now I've still got 400+ chapters to go.

Anyway I was wondering who's stronger between pre-boxing Takamaru and pre-boxing Sendou


----------



## Angelus (Mar 15, 2009)

So Miyatas gloves are fucking glowing, huh? 

Fuck you, Morikawa, this is even worse than the Imai vs. Itagaki match. I guess it's just like Imai said back then: He lost the match, but won the fight.

Still, it's too bad Mori wasted such a good character for a biased fight like this one...


----------



## Segan (Mar 15, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Well no point worrying about it now I've still got 400+ chapters to go.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering who's stronger between pre-boxing Takamaru and pre-boxing Sendou


Takamura, obviously.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 15, 2009)

Either which way Sendou certainly impressed me during the Gaiden he seems a far better rival than Miyata and their rivalry lacks certain undertones


----------



## Inugami (Mar 15, 2009)

Takamura pre boxing can beat every of the actual Japanese main characters  .


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2009)

Takamura defeated a bear.
Takamura defeated about 12 people alone on the bleachers
Takamura also has wrestling abilities and can pull off suplexes 
Takamura reeks of talent
Takamura is has a severe weight advantage over Sendou.


----------



## Puar (Mar 15, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> I still haven't caught up but it seems to me that everything that's supposedly wrong with this fight was present in every other majr fight in the series. Seems to me once I get to it I'll merely be getting more of the same rather than experiencing the worst of the series as is being implied.



Quoted for Truth.



Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Plot no jutsu strikes again.
> 
> Randy should've won. I don't even care if it was some bullshit Rocky 2 type ending where both guys knock each other down and he gets up at 9.



Off the top of my head, other guys that should've won...  (I'll Spoiler Tag these for Yulwei's benefit):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Imai against Itagaki, Eagle against Takamura, Sawamura and a countless number of Ippo's other opponents (the most embarrassing of which is probably Kobashi).




----------------

Off topic tangent @ Windwaker

Bart Allen is back?  Where did this happen at?  First Wally, then Inertia, then Barry, damn...  It's Flash Resurrection Mania!

----------------

And on a more positive Ippo Related Note...  Check this shit out, if you haven't already:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vack6ZLh1jE[/YOUTUBE]

Link removed


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 15, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I don't think so... Randy fighting style kinda resembles Vorg but instead of white fang he has the ambidextrous feat  and Ippo vs Vorg was a good and fast fight.
> 
> the problem is Miyata his fighting style produces boring and long matches .



Vorg would have killed Miyata, Randy couldn't even knock out a half dead Miyata. Sorry but no way Randy could do any serious damage to Ippo. Ippo could stand there for 6 rounds and still manage to one shot Randy, with an upper cut.


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 15, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Vorg would have killed Miyata, Randy couldn't even knock out a half dead, *plot shielded* Miyata. Sorry but no way Randy could do any serious damage to Ippo. Ippo could stand there for 6 rounds and still manage to one shot Randy, with an upper cut.



'Fixed that for you.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 15, 2009)

Well  I was saying the Vorg infighter version because I want to believe Vorg can counter Miyata's counters  ...Randy has good power he can break ribs the problem in the latter rounds Mori just suddenly nerfed RBJ punch  power he was hitting Miyata lots of times and he was just like waiting to just throw jolt counter and win.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well  I was saying the Vorg infighter version because I want to believe Vorg can counter Miyata's counters  ...Randy has good power he can break ribs the problem in the latter rounds Mori just suddenly nerfed RBJ punch  power he was hitting Miyata lots of times and he was just like waiting to just throw jolt counter and win.



Please, while i'm saddened at the events of the fight, the fight is cannon. No changing that. Current RBJ will get murdered by Ippo, he can't beat an out boxer who has his ribs broken, even plot shielded miyata hasn't shown the durability of ippo, fuck when was the last time shots to the ribs by the likes of sendo ever threaten to break ippo ribs? Unless RBJ learns a ton of uber cool knock out tricks or develops a new ko pattern it would be an equally dumb fight if Ippo and Randy fight. 

Plot wise its also retarded, Ippo should be getting over his "i'm boxing to fight miyata" motivation and start having more ambition as a boxer. There is no real reason to fight RBJ besides "he beat the shit out of my man crush waah". Ultimately if a Ippo vs Randy were to happen i much prefer it to happen much after Ippo has taken steps to the world title. At least than randy can be reinvented and provide a new more dangerous threat than what he currently is, which is miyatas left overs.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

^well but think...current Ippo gonna lose that fight too..he don't have nothing to beat this Miyata so its hard to judge RBJ I can see a good fight betwen Ippo and him and without boxing drama styles and God of Thunder gimmick BS .

but yeah now I cant see a reason  to RBJ vs Ippo to happen and I really hope RBJ don't become another Scratch-J  better to him to just disappear if you ask me.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 16, 2009)

asif current Ippo would lose to RBJ, Miyatas durability is shit compared to Ippos and look at all the punches he took from RBJ


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 16, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> asif current Ippo would lose to RBJ, Miyatas durability is shit compared to Ippos and look at all the punches he took from RBJ



Plot-based durability.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 16, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> I still haven't caught up but it seems to me that everything that's supposedly wrong with this fight was present in every other majr fight in the series. Seems to me once I get to it I'll merely be getting more of the same rather than experiencing the worst of the series as is being implied.





Yulwei said:


> Well no point worrying about it now I've still got 400+ chapters to go.
> 
> Anyway I was wondering who's stronger between pre-boxing Takamaru and pre-boxing Sendou



Except it hasn't, not even close this is the worst fight in the entire series if there was anything at that you found "unrealistic" in the fights before this one they will seem "realistic" now in comparison. You need to judge it after reading it not before. I don't think you are anywhere close to seeing what the manga becomes if you still have 400 chapters to go.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> asif current Ippo would lose to RBJ, Miyatas durability is shit compared to Ippos and look at all the punches he took from RBJ




btw I'm not saying RBJ would own Ippo I just say that RBJ vs Ippo can be a good match..or at least RBJ  is a better boxer than those Ippo was fighting after  the Sawamura match  .


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> btw I'm not saying RBJ would own Ippo I just say that RBJ vs Ippo can be a good match..or at least RBJ  is a better boxer than those Ippo was fighting after  the Sawamura match  .



Upper cut + Right straight for the lol's = good bye RBJ.


----------



## Segan (Mar 16, 2009)

What the hell, are you guys retarded? RBJ is a damn high-level boxer who is fast, too. He would give Ippo one hell of a fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2009)

Segan said:


> What the hell, are you guys retarded? RBJ is a damn high-level boxer who is fast, too. He would give Ippo one hell of a fight.



yeah in the WORLD STAGE. Not "omg you beat my boyfriend!!!" which would have been the atmosphere if RBJ beat Miyata (still is now considering that Miyata boxing career is probably fucked). And besides no matter how much you blame RBJ lost to plot shields he ultimately wasn't that impressive. And if thats all RBJ got than i'm afraid he loses and loses predictably.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Upper cut + Right straight for the lol's = good bye RBJ.



 I don't get the uppercuts>RBJ thing...he beat the crap out of Gedo a guy that can do killer uppercuts.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I don't get the uppercuts>RBJ thing...he beat the crap out of Gedo a guy that can do killer uppercuts.



Gedo fought like an out boxer and RBJ is suppose to be the scissors to an outboxers paper. The fact that he didn't bother doing an dual exchange with miyata when miyata  was tossing crappy ones with no where near the power to be a real threat to most boxers pretty much says a upper cut from a real heavy hitter would fuck his head off.


----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2009)

Randy Boy Junior simply got screwed. He was an intelligent boxer, a talented boxer, who had every advantage and he simply got screwed over by the plot. Thats all there is to say.

If him and Ippo fought and it had nothing to do with advancement of plot, who knows.

However Ippo is boar. He doesn't care what stance RBJ takes.

On the other hand RBJ could mess him up like Take Keichi, since he can switch to south paw.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2009)

847 raw  by Heiji-Sama


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Gedo fought like an out boxer and RBJ is suppose to be the scissors to an outboxers paper. The fact that he didn't bother doing an dual exchange with miyata when miyata  was tossing crappy ones with no where near the power to be a real threat to most boxers pretty much says a upper cut from a real heavy hitter would fuck his head off.



Hmm but you cant take serious those silly punches  that was part of Miyata plot shield and why this match is hated .

and yeah but even Ippo would fuck his head with a upper of a heavy hitter and I think the jolt does a lot more of damage and RBJ was good taking lots of them.. even Sendo was impressed .


edit..reading 847... RBJ is okay!! tough bastard!! lot of dialogue we really need a trans for this one..btw Ippo just came after the match??  XD


----------



## Glued (Mar 16, 2009)

Poor Randy, he really looks heartbroken.

To Yulwei: Despite what everyone says, you should read Randy Boy Junior vs Miyata. Randy Boy Junior is a very interesting character and although the ending was terrible and utterly out of place. It may be worth reading just to read how awesome Randy Boy Junior is. Through the fight we get pictures and images of Randy's past and we learn more about why he fights.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 16, 2009)

Didn't expect Randy to come out of this in one piece. Also what the hell is was going on at the end. Is Miyata really doing right straights after a match? Isn't he supposed to be hurt.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 16, 2009)

miyata sr is asking him to demonstrate the last corkscrew punch again but obviously he can't because of the broken ribs. he says next time he should put more shoulder in it but they also see that miyata needs to go to the hospital first.
there is also a lot of miyata/ippo rivalry talk going on and mr. sakaguchi is quitting his contract with rbj. also ippo thinks back on what gedo said about rbj of being talent personified and that miyata is beyond talent.



lol @ippo's face.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> miyata sr is asking him to demonstrate the last corkscrew punch again but obviously he can't because of the broken ribs. he says next time he should put more shoulder in it but they also see that miyata needs to go to the hospital first.
> there is also a lot of miyata/ippo rivalry talk going on and mr. sakaguchi is quitting his contract with rbj. also ippo thinks back on what gedo said about rbj of being talent personified and that miyata is beyond talent.
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the  summary.

You know some of Japanese ??? can you trans a little of the Sawamura and Ippo talk?


----------



## Fireball (Mar 16, 2009)

well, sawamura is saying that ippo has a good chance at winning against miyata with all the handicaps miyata is going through (i think he is kinda praising ippo for beating him because he is an outboxer too) but also says if miyata masters the corkscrew jolt he could win against ippo as well.

also takamura is fucking pissed because everyone is leaving. it seems people were so thrilled by this fight that they have forgotten that takamuras fight is actually the main event


----------



## Inugami (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks again Uchiha Smith .

Hmm so the chapter kinda suggest Miyata gonna stay has a feather .... next fight vs Martinez??? .

and..poor Takamura nobody gonna see his flashy entrance XD


----------



## Fireball (Mar 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Thanks again Uchiha Smith .
> 
> Hmm so the chapter kinda suggest Miyata gonna stay has a feather .... next fight vs Martinez??? .
> 
> and..poor Takamura nobody gonna see his flashy entrance XD



i don't think so. with his broken ribs he will go in a long haitus which will inevitable force him to move up to his ideal weigh class as he can no longer hold this weight when he is inactive. also the promise with ippo has been broken so there is nothing left to prove for him in the featherweight division anymore.

he will move up get champion as well as ippo that will beat martinez one day and at the end of the manga we will get the ultimate dream match of ippo vs miyata.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2009)

Broken ribs take about 6 weeks to heal. He should be able to start training in 2 months I think so I don't think he would have to go on a long break, probably inactive for near half year.


----------



## Fireball (Mar 16, 2009)

mmm...sendo was out for about a year iirc and his ribs were not nearly as damaged as miyatas.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 17, 2009)

I agree with the Sendo ribs but that was a long time ago!!! when things were more  realistic now Miyata is the fuck!ng God of Thunder!


----------



## Glued (Mar 17, 2009)

Sendou's body is much better built than Miyata, and is heavily laden with muscle mass, especially the upper body.

Besides, Miyata's ribs were so damaged, he was flopping all over the ring like a fish. A damn fish.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Thanks again Uchiha Smith .
> 
> Hmm so the chapter kinda suggest Miyata gonna stay has a feather .... next fight vs Martinez??? .
> 
> and..poor Takamura nobody gonna see his flashy entrance XD



Fuck that! Takamura is the world champion here, not Bitch ass miyata...

JihaD


----------



## Countach (Mar 17, 2009)

poor takamura 


also the whole last couple pages make it seem that the ippo miyata fight will only happen at the end of teh manga


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2009)

Takamura's going to bar the exits and punch anyone who leaves before his flashy entrance.


----------



## Yak (Mar 17, 2009)

Anyone want some animated Ippo avys + sigs?  I'm kinda in the mood to make some...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 17, 2009)

Yak said:


> Anyone want some animated Ippo avys + sigs?  I'm kinda in the mood to make some...



Really? If you can please make one of Randy ...I don't care if he just ending being fodder now hes one of my  fav character with Vorg ..this arc killed my respects over Sawamura  .


----------



## Puar (Mar 17, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Current RBJ will get murdered by Ippo..



Quoted for truth.  Static Switching would do nothing against a Tanking In-Fighter.



> Plot wise its also retarded, Ippo should be getting over his "i'm boxing to fight miyata" motivation...



Uhmmm...  But that's what happens in this chapter.  I really wish people would wait on the next chapters and/or for translations before judging too much. (;  I swear, most people aren't built to tolerate weekly readings.



Oxvial said:


> ^well but think...current Ippo gonna lose that fight too..he don't have nothing to beat this Miyata so its hard to judge...



That's actually a debate in the current chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 17, 2009)

I'm not sure Puar...if the glove trick was enough to mess with Ippo fast switches must do something .


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I'm not sure Puar...if the glove trick was enough to mess with Ippo fast switches must do something .



The glove trick messed with his ability to judge distance. In boxing (especially in-fighting), your ability to judge distance for punches is paramount to victory. Gedo took advantage of Ippo's inexperience to keep him off balance during most of that fight. Once Ippo figured it out, it was a wrap.

JihaD


----------



## Glued (Mar 17, 2009)

Puar said:


> Quoted for truth.  Static Switching would do nothing against a Tanking In-Fighter.



Take Keichi and Shigeta did pretty well against Ippo. He has a soft spot for South paws. Randy being naturally ambidextrous, can stick to his left side.

However he lacks Take's experience.



I think a fight between Take and Randy would be very interesting.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I'm not sure Puar...if the glove trick was enough to mess with Ippo fast switches must do something .



Unless your a master distance fucker like gedo, than there is little nothing stopping ippo from chucking himself into clinche range and liverblowing the south paw to death.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

But isn't like RBJ gonna stand taking hits without trying to avoid them and isn't like hes weak the only blows that were damaging him was the counters and even Ippo falls with those ones  he must have some tricks with infighters isn't like he only was fighting just outboxers all the time.. Martinez is more of a infighter with perhaps more power than ippo and Sakaguchi was sure that RBJ was enough good to have a chance with him . 

I can see Ippo winning this but not in a easy way like all of you say .


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

Thanks Puar!!!!!!!!

Well I was disappointed with Ippo conformist that mentality not going to give him a win over Martinez = / .

so Miyata vs Ippo not going to happen?? I'm still not sure .. or they are just going to end like the Rocky 3 movie with that last scene of Rocky vs Apollo .


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> But isn't like RBJ gonna stand taking hits without trying to avoid them and isn't like hes weak the only blows that were damaging him was the counters and even Ippo falls with those ones  he must have some tricks with infighters isn't like he only was fighting just outboxers all the time.. Martinez is more of a infighter with perhaps more power than ippo and Sakaguchi was sure that RBJ was enough good to have a chance with him .
> 
> I can see Ippo winning this but not in a easy way like all of you say .



Ippo will win. Easy win? No, Ippo mentally isn't that type of boxer and as much as I make fun of RBJ if he can turn his right jabs into right straights just when Ippo decides to leroy Ippo would be in for a long match. Ultimately my problem is really the predictability of it all and the mood of the fight which. 

the lastest chapter made me feel cheap....


----------



## Zeroshin (Mar 18, 2009)

IMHO, Ippo can't get the upgrade he needs just with Kamogawa. He needs training from someone who has experience predicting and positioning after fast hits. He needs to be trained by Date!!!


----------



## G-Man (Mar 18, 2009)

Gods, the BS continues on with this latest chapter!

Now Miyata is practicing the punch that beat Randy (with his still very broken ribs that have not been looked at by a doctor yet), despite flopping around like a fish earlier, meanwhile Randy has freakin' amnesia!


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2009)

Man, Randy was told by his manager that he can simply die. He only has enough money to fly back home. His dream to challenge Martinez is gone. Now he's going home to tell his father's tombstone that he lost completely.

What a horrible end to such an epic character.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2009)

After a fight like that, I can only say:

[YOUTUBE]Xg32uovFV84[/YOUTUBE]

(The 'losers' being the readers as well as poor Randy.)


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2009)

*RANDY BOY JUNIOR FOR LIFE!!!

HE DESERVED A BETTER END.*


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 18, 2009)

Ippo made my stomach turn more than the shitty fight did.

Fucking nancy boy.

Morikawa keeps taking a massive dump over his best characters, Fanboy Ippo makes me sick.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 18, 2009)

It was a good way to end it to me


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 18, 2009)

Also Morikawa make up your damn mind, Sawamura is now saying "Miyata's biggest weaknesses are his chin and stamina"? Get the fuck out of here.


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> It was a good way to end it to me


Of course it was...if it's you.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm with you... a shitty end for a shitty fight.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 18, 2009)

Damn...Ippo doesn't want to beat Miyata.. I guess something will pop up and we still won't get our Ippo VS Miyata match..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 18, 2009)

LOL I was being sarcastic.  It was a pretty crappy ending...Anyone else Annoyed with Ippo's fanboyism


----------



## Segan (Mar 18, 2009)

It was quite a bit over the top.


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2009)

Ben Grimm: What a revoltin development


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 18, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Also Morikawa make up your damn mind, Sawamura is now saying "Miyata's biggest weaknesses are his chin and stamina"? Get the fuck out of here.



That also irritated me.

Miyata's 'glass-made eyes' are constantly referred to (no, I'll never stop laughing at that FH translation) and yet it completely flies in the face of what we actually _see_. Miyata has only ever been knocked out as a pro once, and even then it was after dealing with cheating, taking a thorough beating, and having one crippled foot, and thus being unable to properly cushion impact. Miyata took big shots against Sisfa and managed to hang on long enough to get the job done; he went through a literal bloodbath in the Arnie fight and managed to hang on, again; he was beaten into a pulp by Randy and yet still wasn't knocked out. I really don't see that as a 'weak' chin, much less a glass one. (It's true that guts can keep you upright, but if your chin really is weak then you won't be able to take _sustained_ beatings like that without dropping and _staying_ down.)


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

Sawamura??? isn't the guy that was saying something like this ? ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Hajime_no_Ippo/819/14/




and now talk crap like this ?


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.onemanga.com/Hajime_no_Ippo/847/08


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm kind of glad, Sawamura seems to have developed a friendship with Sendo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 18, 2009)

That aint no friendship


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Mar 18, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Ippo made my stomach turn more than the shitty fight did.
> 
> Fucking nancy boy.
> 
> Morikawa keeps taking a massive dump over his best characters, Fanboy Ippo makes me sick.



This. I like that Ippo isnt the stereotypical, "Rargh im going to beat him!" kind of rival. But saying, "I want him to be better than me forever?" Whats up with that?

Ippo needs some drive.

And randy better make a comeback. Maybe by developing HIS own style. But like someone said above, right now his ending is really shitty.


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2009)

Can we screw Miyata for a second and talk about something else?

What were people actually thinking about Sawamura in the audience during this match (am I the only one that cared, lol  ? ) ?

Is it just me or... didn't he really great as an orator? I mean, really, REALLY, like, Coach-Sawamura-level, GREAT? 

I mean, hadn't Mori written him out of the ring literally, Sawamura surely would have developed into the most broken boxer in the Ippo-verse (barring Takamura perhaps), I've got to give him that much at least. Although I never liked his foul attitude back then.

That's why, right now, I'm content with him being the way he is now, he settled down a bit, he's still a vicious, mocking badass but not some mad-dog psycho killer anymore. I prefer the current Sawamura much more personality-wise...

Anyway, I'm drifting past the point - with that rather moderate attitude and his extreme analyzing skill he portrayed during this fight (yeah, he was seeing stuff the two other pros next to him couldn't, despite them not being dumbasses and having about the same or even more experience than him).



So yeah, it comes down to this - who is with me? Sawamura for badass boxing coach!?  :ho


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

A guy like Sawamura cant coach but well that was the badass Sawamura this new one looks more friendly =S so yeah  .

 bur for me this arc killed Sawamura attitude I wanted him to make a devil grin when Miyata or Randy was in pain now hes kinda joke character like Mashiba  .


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> A guy like Sawamura cant coach but well that was the badass Sawamura this new one looks more friendly =S so yeah  .
> 
> bur for me this arc killed Sawamura attitude I wanted him to make a devil grin when Miyata or Randy was in pain now hes kinda joke character like Mashiba  .



One moment. We need to clarify something, just between you and me, so, you know, that the world doesn't suddenly come to an end when we cross paths accidently and I totally start to flip and go apeshit on your ass.

I hope I missread - you did NOT just call Mashiba a JOKE character, did you?


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 18, 2009)

Sawamura should take Aokimura and Itagaki to build a gem to challenge Ippo's gym.


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Sawamura should take Aokimura and Itagaki to build a gem to challenge Ippo's gym.



I think he would revert to being a psycho killer long before he succeeded. No one can be that patient except for Kamogawa himself


----------



## TalikX (Mar 18, 2009)

What a waste of a fucking chapter, cut the "I love Miyata" bullshit please.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

Mashiba his a joke character after the Ippo fight you only need to see his scenes with Kumi Ippo and Itagaki ..now his fight with Sawamura he was a badass  but I don't think he gonna be like that again until he cross paths with a more evil bastard than old Sawamura  .


----------



## Gunners (Mar 18, 2009)

Will Sawamaru return to the ring or would he not be able to get a licence?

I'm going to pretend this fight never happened, it was stupid on too many levels.


----------



## Crowe (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate Ippo. Really.


----------



## Smoke (Mar 18, 2009)

I laughed so hard when all the people were leaving.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 18, 2009)

Ippo's been real gay lately..He's only awesome when he fights..outside the ring his character needs to grow a bit.


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey guys, I noticed something. 


I think Ippo 'likes' Miyata!





Someone requested some Vorg-ownage :ho

No offense, Sendou-fans, but that scene was simply glorious. Plus, downing Sendou is quite an accomplishment I think


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 18, 2009)

Wow... just wow. I'm really disliking Ippo right now. His fanboyism has just reached an all-time high, and it's really annoying.

I also feel that RBJ should have gotten a better ending. He was such a good character, I'd hate to see him go to waste like this.


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 18, 2009)

Holy shit Vorg is brilliant

Hey Yak can you gif up either of these moments please:


*Spoiler*: __ 






or

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Holy shit Vorg is brilliant
> 
> Hey Yak can you gif up either of these moments please:
> 
> ...



What episode is this in?


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 18, 2009)

Oh crap....err, episode 76, midway through after he's been forced to train using his left hand only...

I think


----------



## Yak (Mar 18, 2009)

Here's some Sendou stuff


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2009)

Vorg>Sendou.

I miss Vorg.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 18, 2009)

Truth ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

Vorg and Randy are more interesting characters than Ippo or Miyata .. Hope Mori makes another one shot with one of them .

has a twist in the plot I would like to see that Dankichi try to recruit Randy after see the Miyata match.. Randy is talented he just need a good trainer and Dankichi must have free time with Vorg being perfect .


----------



## Glued (Mar 18, 2009)

Man, that ending for Randy was just brutal. He was crushed. Miyata should have gone to shake Randy's hand or something. The way Sakaguchi added insult to injury. 


I want him to come back with a good trainer, but I seriously doubt Dankichi would be a good trainer. Randy speaks Tagalog. Dankichi has spent years in Mexico and was born in Japan. However, since Dankichi is in America, he must know some English. Randy spoke to Miyata in English at one point as well.

It would be real funny if Vorg and Randy trained together. The communication problems would be hilarious.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2009)

^ At least the cornermans were kind  

btw I reread the chapter I find hilarious that the new counter has  a life or death risk .

Miyata style is full of that double edged swords but they never fail = p .


----------



## G-Man (Mar 19, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^ At least the cornermans were kind
> 
> btw I reread the chapter I find hilarious that the new counter has  a life or death risk .
> 
> Miyata style is full of that double edged swords but they never fail = p .



Kind of like Sasuke*, as if the two needed more parallels... ugh.  Suddenly Miyata's BS wins and inexplicable popularity in Japan make sense...

*The Curse Seal is supposed to make you Orochimaru's bitch to the point where he can hurt you with it just by being near you (as evidenced by Anko), yet Sasuke never had any problem with it and suddenly it's an issue of willpower instead (despite the Sound 4 mentioning it destroys your willpower).  Sasuke absorbed Orochimaru's soul and had access to many of his techniques, yet Orochimaru can only escape if Sasuke is reduced to zero chakra, and even then Orochimaru somehow did not possess him and instead left his body to get pwned by Itachi.  Mangekyou is supposed to make you go blind, but I'm betting Sasuke will find some way around that too.  The boy is handed power-ups on a silver platter and almost never has to pay for them (beyond emotional angst).


----------



## Raviene (Mar 19, 2009)

hey guys just don't pay any attention to miyata...he might really just go way 

Now on to the next match!!!!...Takamura you better fukin murder whoever your opponent is ( it think that it would really end quick since there is no intro or whatsoever to his opponent...not unless i missed sumthin )


----------



## Inugami (Mar 19, 2009)

Poor Ronald Duck he gonna get killed via Takamura one panel win .

btw I would found more fun if Ronald Duck was a badmouthed Marine with a Donald Duck outfit .

well Ricky Mouse has the hairdo like mouse ears so I expected something similar    .


----------



## Jotun (Mar 19, 2009)

This chapter was literally the author telling us Miyata won, hes cool and I'm not going to explain it logically to you. The Ippo gayness over Miyata was way too much and honestly kind of made me hate his character a little bit. The whole bullshit with SawaSendou was stupid as well. It was like a rushed comedy chapter with the author telling us haha Miayata won, you can't do anything about it.

Oh man o_o


----------



## Glued (Mar 19, 2009)

You know, I am still wondering about the chapter before the last punch where Randy stood up and his eyes looked crazy and his hair was a mess.

Randy is usually calm and calculating.

Why did Mori make him go insane all of a sudden after getting knocked down? He rushed head first into a counter puncher.

Plus why did Rand only use lefts when he is ambidextrous.

Why did Randy not  close the distance and focus on Miyata's ribs, which he knew were broken.



Why, why, why?


----------



## shinjowy (Mar 19, 2009)

^ It's PIS... Mori had to make Miyata win somehow.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 20, 2009)

Jotun said:


> This chapter was literally the author telling us Miyata won, hes cool and I'm not going to explain it logically to you. The Ippo gayness over Miyata was way too much and honestly kind of made me hate his character a little bit. The whole bullshit with SawaSendou was stupid as well. It was like a rushed comedy chapter with the author telling us haha Miayata won, you can't do anything about it.
> 
> Oh man o_o



Yeah thats why i felt cheap. It felt like i was smacked in the face by a dick and was paid in wasted bandwidth for it. Sorta how bleach, naruto, one piece, fairy tale makes me feel after some arcs. Coming from what I ordinary consider a tier 2 manga makes me feel sad that the arc ended in classic tier 3 moment of shame. I could literally feel Mori had no idea how this fight would end and was just winging it hoping he it shounen gold eventually.


----------



## Violent by Design (Mar 20, 2009)

Prob the most disappointing fight in the manga. Crappiest fight we've seen in a while. Oh well.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 20, 2009)

The mangas not remotely realistic anymore, its over how can a mere human beat someone who can create electricity and have glowing gloves


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 20, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> The mangas not remotely realistic anymore, its over how can a mere human beat someone who can create electricity and have glowing gloves



meh, we just entered in the realm of DC/Marvel Peak Human. Mori could always pretend this fight didn't happen, so...


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Small new colouring, since the A-class tourney should be coming up soon. :3



Go Go Saeki!


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

Bah, Itagaki's gonna obliterate him.


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> Bah, Itagaki's gonna obliterate him.



We'll REALLY see about that. It's been more than 4 years since Ippo fought him and I reckon Saeki improved a lot. He wants his shot at the Japanese belt and the A-tourney is the step-stone for that. I reckon him being the toughest opponent Itagaki will face.

Also, what does that have to do with the colouring!


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yak said:


> We'll REALLY see about that. It's been more than 4 years since Ippo fought him and I reckon Saeki improved a lot. He wants his shot at the Japanese belt and the A-tourney is the step-stone for that. I reckon him being the toughest opponent Itagaki will face.


Probably. Also, I don't think we have seen a match between speedsters in the entire series.



> Also, what does that have to do with the colouring!


Nothing. Good picture, though certainly not your best.


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> Probably. Also, I don't think we have seen a match between speedsters in the entire series.
> 
> Nothing. Good picture, though certainly not your best.



Yeah. At least not speedsters of that magnitude.


Hey, I can only work with what I get. 



That scan didn't have the best quality after all but getting your hands on the actual raw volumes is difficult.

Ich kann aus Schei?e keine Bonbons machen.


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yak said:


> Hey, I can only work with what I get.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you purposefully take shitty quality pictures as your base?


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> So you purposefully take shitty quality pictures as your base?



I'm not even going to answer this obvious bait to get a raise out of me


----------



## Inugami (Mar 21, 2009)

I'm the only one with no interest on Itagaki tourney ?

that thing is just full of leftovers .

hope Mori make the fights of just 3 chapter each match  and finally do a Vorg ,Mashiba or Sendo update .


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Mashiba's come-back should be the next big thing after the tourney.


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

I doubt we will see much of a fight with Mashiba's bout. Unless the opponent was Ippo or one of his acquantances (in the widest sense of the word), Mashiba's fights never got much attention. Like his title matches.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 21, 2009)

I find it strange that I've been reading for so long and I've only just noticed now that none of the characters have nipples. Now I can see why drawing male nipples might be off putting to the mangaka but he's shown male genitalia loads of times so clearly it's unlikely to make him uncomfortable or anything. Doesn't change the fact the manga looks good but it's a very strange thing to censor


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Segan said:


> I doubt we will see much of a fight with Mashiba's bout. Unless the opponent was Ippo or one of his acquantances (in the widest sense of the word), Mashiba's fights never got much attention. Like his title matches.



Unless another new character is introduced, who knows. With Ippo you never know anything anymore these days.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I'm the only one with no interest on Itagaki tourney ?
> 
> that thing is just full of leftovers .
> 
> hope Mori make the fights of just 3 chapter each match  and finally do a Vorg ,Mashiba or Sendo update .



Personally I enjoy knowing that the guys Ippo beat are still out there gunning for a title and getting stronger. If everyone who lost fell off the face of the manga then Aokimura would have gone the way of the Dodo ages ago. Nonetheless I do want to see Sendou again but it seems to me that anyone he faces will be irrelevant because the only thing we/I want to see is him beating Ippo at least once


----------



## Inugami (Mar 21, 2009)

well but aokimura are kinda main characters and the humorous factor of HNI


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 21, 2009)

Then what about Sendou? He's lost twice to Ippo but I'm sure nobody would like him to disappear. This manga full of leftovers complaining about them is indicative of dislike of the character or their fighting style rather than the character being played out or anything especially in light of the fact nearly all of said leftovers have gotten either one panel fights or merely been mentioned briefly rather than getting a full multi-chapter bout


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

Yak said:


> Unless another new character is introduced, who knows. With Ippo you never know anything anymore these days.


Still, I wouldn't count on that.

There's absolutely no build-up whatsoever. Even Vorg and Sendou only get short cameos on the world stage.


----------



## Glued (Mar 21, 2009)

Didn't Vorg move up in weight.

Vorg vs Mashiba would be good or Vorg vs Kimura.

If Sawamura is still in the game.

Sawamura vs Kimura, Sawamura vs Vorg. would be nice.


----------



## Segan (Mar 21, 2009)

It would seem that Mashiba vs. Vorg is gonna be inevitable at some point, since they are both in the world stage and share the same weight class.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 21, 2009)

Sendo is a main character he even has his one shot but the others of that tourney are the leftovers of the leftovers like Itagaki its the leftover of Randy Boy Jr ..the same with the speed star the leftover of Sendo and Ippo ..


----------



## Yak (Mar 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Sendo is a main character he even has his one shot but the others of that tourney are the leftovers of the leftovers like Itagaki its the leftover of Randy Boy Jr ..the same with the speed star the leftover of Sendo and Ippo ..



How the fuck is Randy a leftover already after having and losing just one fucking on-panel fight? Most of the stuff you say doesn't really make any or only halfways sense.

I'm not saying that guys like Saeki are main characters like Mashiba, Vorg, Sendou, Ippo and Miyata. They are at best secondary guys but calling them leftovers is a bit of a stretch. Heck, even Sawamura was mostly moving behind the scenes until he was introduced, mainly due to the disqualification break of one year and other various ring-crimes. But he started as a pro the same time Ippo and the others did. Just because some of the guys in the considerably large Ippo-cast don't get attention all the time doesn't mean they are suddenly fodders or no-names.

Itagaki and Imai (you'd have to count him in too) aren't leftovers at all. Heck, their importance can't even be stated enough since they are build up to be the new generation of boxers and they essentially mirror the guys who were in the first Japanese Rookie Championship tournament, namely Itagaki - Miyata, Imai - Ippo. Only Mashiba didn't get covered by anyone (although that one guy who learned the flicker could more or less be considered a failed version of the runner-up clone of Mashiba).

Once Ippo and the others will completely move to the world, its in their hands to shape the boxing world of Japan. Maybe the focus won't be too big on them then anymore but its still pretty important. Especially speaking from the relationship building up between all them.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 21, 2009)

They are.. the only not  fodders are Itagaki and Imai (his rival) but still for my taste  I say the tourney don't appeal me for the characters the only way to hype that is introducing a new character one that destroy all those leftovers and the last opponent of Itagaki must be that one the others characters well I don't think Mori gonna put them again after this tourney .

and Randy lose to Miyata and lots of people say that now Ippo vs RBJ don't appeal them because they don't want to see Ippo vs a Miyata leftover again .. so for me I don't want to see too much chapters of the leftover of that leftover .


----------



## Raviene (Mar 22, 2009)

i wonder if mori will let these guys fight in vegas w/c is arguably the mecca of boxing just to get the sense of realism back 

for one..i believe takamura should no longer be fighting in Japan considering his status and most importantly his style w/c is really entertaining


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> They are.. the only not  fodders are Itagaki and Imai (his rival) but still for my taste  I say the tourney don't appeal me for the characters the only way to hype that is introducing a new character one that destroy all those leftovers and the last opponent of Itagaki must be that one the others characters well I don't think Mori gonna put them again after this tourney .
> 
> and Randy lose to Miyata and lots of people say that now Ippo vs RBJ don't appeal them because they don't want to see Ippo vs a Miyata leftover again .. so for me I don't want to see too much chapters of the leftover of that leftover .



I'm sorry but if I ignore the Miyata vs Randy fight this manga is still an upper tier manga and even if I don't ignore it it is a shit ton better than the shounen trinity on their respective good days. Do you know what top tier manga do with side characters that low tier manga don't? Not treat them like fodder. Sorry but Mori doesn't introduce side characters, give them some character development and than drop them off the face of the earth only to resurface at a convenient moment in the plot. He would litterally have to write them into quiting boxing for them not to be used again. 

I literally don't know why people who think medicore manga are top tier want to apply classic shounen rules to a top tier manga.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2009)

Your are right in your own way but I cant ignore the Miyata vs RBJ shounen cliche battle hell! its was kinda the same has the Gregory match but worse and more long =S .


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> I'm sorry but if I ignore the Miyata vs Randy fight this manga is still an upper tier manga and even if I don't ignore it it is a shit ton better than the shounen trinity on their respective good days. Do you know what top tier manga do with side characters that low tier manga don't? Not treat them like fodder. Sorry but Mori doesn't introduce side characters, give them some character development and than drop them off the face of the earth only to resurface at a convenient moment in the plot. He would litterally have to write them into quiting boxing for them not to be used again.
> 
> I literally don't know why people who think medicore manga are top tier want to apply classic shounen rules to a top tier manga.



Kimura dropped off the face of the Earth. What has Kimura done recently. Aoki is there for comic relief. Kimura is just there. He hasn't had an incredible moment since the Mashiba fight and in all honesty, he should have retired. Some petty words of hope for Sawamura and Mashiba to destroy each other. Aoki's fight with Papaya was way funnier than Kimura's fight with Eleki Battery. After his fight with Mashiba, I really can't believe he fought Battery to a draw. Can you imagine Battery taking Mashiba where Kimura took him. Its a joke, Kimura got to be bad ass for 15 minutes

What does Kimura offer to the story aside from being Aoki's pal?

As Miyata himself stated, Kimura has no weakness, but at the same time he has no strength. This applies to both his character and his boxing.

He's just a regular average guy. Nothing negative, but nothing positive either.

Vorg conveniently became relevant to the plot for the Sawamura fight.


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh please, it has been righten that Kimaru and Aoki are much better _not_ in the boxing ring than inside it. Their wash up boxers without the championships, fame, and money to truely make them has beens since they never were beens. And besides there is a fine line between comic relief and fodder.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh please, it has been righten that Kimaru and Aoki are much better _not_ in the boxing ring than inside it. Their wash up boxers without the championships, fame, and money to truely make them has beens since they never were beens. And besides there is a fine line between comic relief and fodder.



Aoki provides comic relief, but what does Kimura provide?

When was the last time Kimura actually did something funny?


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 22, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Aoki provides comic relief, but what does Kimura provide?
> 
> When was the last time Kimura actually did something funny?



By being born.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2009)

Aoki does it better.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 22, 2009)

Raviene said:


> i wonder if mori will let these guys fight in vegas w/c is arguably the mecca of boxing just to get the sense of realism back
> 
> for one..i believe takamura should no longer be fighting in Japan considering his status and most importantly his style w/c is really entertaining



As long as Takamura is the champ, they are gonna fight in Japan. The champion usually choses where the fight takes place during negotations. In most cases, major casinos and arenas put money up towards the fight purse in an effort to get the fight in their venue. I think eventually, if Taka moves into Heavyweight, then there will have to be a fight in the states. Ippo, being a featherweight, will most likely have all his fights in Japan, barring any traveling he will have to do to move up in the world rankings (i.e, there will probably be a Mexico fight in his future, and definitely something in Korea or the Phillipines). As another point, right now, all the fighters at Kawahara Gym are major draws, and that exposure is another reason is why they will be fighting in Japan, as they are all guarenteed sell-outs.

JihaD


----------



## Puar (Mar 23, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Also Morikawa make up your damn mind, Sawamura is now saying "Miyata's biggest weaknesses are his chin and stamina"? Get the fuck out of here.



That was Sendo saying that and those were points that were actually stressed during the fight too.



Ben Grimm said:


> I'm kind of glad, Sawamura seems to have developed a friendship with Sendo.





Unrequited Silence said:


> That aint no friendship



They're frenemies. (;


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2009)

Miyata don't need to waste stamina running in circles ...just wait and neo jolt counter .


also the weak chin can be his advantage when someone notice he can put his chin has a bait to neo jolt counter you again..

now hes so fucking broken .


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 23, 2009)

I was just surprised there wasn't a "...FUCK! IT HURTS! OH GOD IT HURTS!" after he raised up his RIGHT arm in celebration.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2009)

I've got a suspicion that Ippo might be moving up a wieght class at some point in the manga. They've made a point about how Miyata's wieght control weakens him and how it's becoming harder for him to stay in the same wieghtclass as Ippo. Now add to this Ippo's concern about Hammer Nao aka Geromichi being weakened by his wieght loss and Sanada moving up a wieght class with no consequances and it seems more feasible.

Now the only problem is the fact that Martinez has been set up as the final fight and Miyata vs Ippo just doesn't seem like it'll be happening after that


----------



## Raviene (Mar 23, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> As long as Takamura is the champ, they are gonna fight in Japan. The champion usually choses where the fight takes place during negotations. In most cases, major casinos and arenas put money up towards the fight purse in an effort to get the fight in their venue. I think eventually, if Taka moves into Heavyweight, then there will have to be a fight in the states. Ippo, being a featherweight, will most likely have all his fights in Japan, barring any traveling he will have to do to move up in the world rankings (i.e, there will probably be a Mexico fight in his future, and definitely something in Korea or the Phillipines). As another point, right now, all the fighters at Kawahara Gym are major draws, and that exposure is another reason is why they will be fighting in Japan, as they are all guarenteed sell-outs.
> 
> JihaD



Its just that most fighters who own a belt that only fights in their backyard are usually called protected fighters...in the real world that is. I know that its the champ that usually calls the shots but you have to agree that most fighters are in it for money....and its Vegas that gives it to them and not to mention that the best fighters also like fighting there. I just want this to happen just to get the sense of realism back on the series. 

As for Ippo being a featherweight...some of the superfights that were recently held involved fights in the lower weights. It would be nice to see Ippo fight in the world stage and get some moolah. But since Mori only wants Ippo to have buttsecks w/ his precious Miyata then my hopes will be on Sendo or Vorg if he decides to move back down.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 23, 2009)

I think Ippo will beat Martinez then fight Miyata at catch weight. Ippo's body is taylor made for Featherweight I don't see him moving up in weight class for the duration of his career.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 23, 2009)

Raviene said:


> Its just that most fighters who own a belt that only fights in their backyard are usually called protected fighters...in the real world that is. I know that its the champ that usually calls the shots but you have to agree that most fighters are in it for money....and its Vegas that gives it to them and not to mention that the best fighters also like fighting there. I just want this to happen just to get the sense of realism back on the series.
> 
> As for Ippo being a featherweight...some of the superfights that were recently held involved fights in the lower weights. It would be nice to see Ippo fight in the world stage and get some moolah. But since Mori only wants Ippo to have buttsecks w/ his precious Miyata then my hopes will be on Sendo or Vorg if he decides to move back down.



I definitely agree with you: Why the hell would you put up with all the weight control, training, and work if you are not going to get paid?

About Ippo moving up-- just don't see it happening. He moves up, he probably gets crushed. His power is unique for the featherweight class, and as long as he stays there, he doesn't have to worry about weight control or a sudden upswing in power levels.

As far as fighting Miyata, I kind of see a end of Rocky III situation, where Ippo and Miyata fight it out without anybody watching, like Rocky and Apollo...


JihaD


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2009)

Ummm... you guys, Michael Spinks defeated Larry Holmes in 1985. The first Light Heavyweight to win the Heavyweight championship.

Ippo doesn't have to move up in weight to fight in a higher weight class. Miyata however has to drop weight to fight at a lower weight class.

Although people at a lower, generally don't have the same power. Ippo seems to be very comfortable at featherweight.

If Miyata decides to move up in weight, its all good. Though it would mean Ippo would be at a severe disadvantage, because Miyata would actually have more stamina and power.


----------



## Puar (Mar 23, 2009)

Quick reminder that there's no new chapter scheduled for this week.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2009)

no chapter hmm okay hope Mori takes time and reread his last fight and reconsider to don't make the next Ippo fights in that line . 

I personally would love that Ippo lose his next match and Kamogawa slaps him saying he lost because he don't consider himself to be able to win over Miyata...kinda the same thing Okita suffer for be conformist  with Date .


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> no chapter hmm okay hope Mori takes time and reread his last fight and reconsider to don't make the next Ippo fights in that line .
> 
> I personally would love that Ippo *lose his next match* and Kamogawa slaps him saying he lost because he don't consider himself to be able to win over Miyata...kinda the same thing Okita suffer for be conformist  with Date .



that could only happen if sendou would fight him next


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> no chapter hmm okay hope Mori takes time and reread his last fight and reconsider to don't make the next Ippo fights in that line .
> 
> I personally would love that Ippo lose his next match and Kamogawa slaps him saying he lost because he don't consider himself to be able to win over Miyata...kinda the same thing Okita suffer for be conformist  with Date .



Ippo loses his next match and the World goes out the window.

JihaD


----------



## Angelus (Mar 23, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> that could only happen if sendou would fight him next



Nah, that will be the final fight of HnI after all (please die Miyata ).

I wouldn't mind to see a sparring with Sendo before Ippos next fight, though.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2009)

Sendo lost to Ippo twice, its time he realized that he can't beat Ippo. 

Vorg vs Mashiba please.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 23, 2009)

if Vorg loses to Mashiba or even a draw im gonna cry


----------



## Hagen (Mar 23, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> Nah, that will be the final fight of HnI after all (please die Miyata ).


Ippo vs Ricardo, Ippo vs Sendo, Ippo vs Vorg, Ippo vs random badass boxer we have yet to know...

just not Ippo vs Miyata please..nobody wants the final fight to suck 

and that's what's gonna happen if Miyata is involved. 

Any Miyata match is destined to suck anyway, but against Ippo..eww, we'd have to withstand Ippo's fantasies of having buttsecks with him and a lot of cheesy moments on top of it

please Miyata, just get punch drunk and gtfo


----------



## BVB (Mar 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> Ippo vs Ricardo, Ippo vs Sendo, Ippo vs Vorg, Ippo vs random badass boxer we have yet to know...
> 
> just not Ippo vs Miyata please..nobody wants the final fight to suck
> 
> ...



QFFT!!

ippo vs miyata would be an awful fight, as all of miyatas fights are just fucking awful


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2009)

wanna see Ippo vs Miyata ??the Randy match was kinda that only difference nothing gonna stop Miyata counter to land and Ippo having more power would backfire him via jolt counter =S ... only plot shield can save Ippo for that execution .


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2009)

Send Miyata to fight Martinez. He'll knock Miyata out with only jabs.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Mar 23, 2009)

Karotte said:


> QFFT!!
> 
> ippo vs miyata would be an awful fight, as all of miyatas fights are just fucking awful



Miyaya VS Arnie was a great fight. Miyata VS Mashiba was good too.


----------



## Glued (Mar 23, 2009)

Miyata didn't make those fights entertaining, Mashiba and Arnie did.

Mashiba vs Ippo, Mashiba vs Kimura, Mashiba vs Sawamura. All three were some of the best matches in the manga, why? Because Mashiba puts on a show.

Hell, you could put Mashiba in the ring with jokes like Aoki or 1 dimension fighters like Gedo and would be entertaining.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2009)

You know Itagaki seems very Miyata like but yet for some reason I can't help liking him maybe it's the puns, the fact he doesn't have another fighter salivating at the prospect of fighting him [in the Ippo way not the Sendou way], his Mashiba like sister complex or how epic his father is but somehow he trancends the realm of pretty boy genius that Miyata so thouroughly inhabits.

EDIT: I recently blazed through the Mashiba vs Sawamaru fight and it was just as good as you'd suggested probably the best fight in the whole manga


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 24, 2009)

Itagaki has got a natural flair and charisma, Miyata don't.


----------



## camus (Mar 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Miyata didn't make those fights entertaining, Mashiba and Arnie did.
> 
> Mashiba vs Ippo, Mashiba vs Kimura, Mashiba vs Sawamura. All three were some of the best matches in the manga, why? Because Mashiba puts on a show.
> 
> Hell, you could put Mashiba in the ring with jokes like Aoki or 1 dimension fighters like Gedo and would be entertaining.



Mashiba is by far the best character in the manga, in my opinion. He is badass yet he can be shown in funny situations, can't get enough of mashiba Ippo interactions always crack me up. But yeah.... Mashiba ftw.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2009)

Aside from Sawamaru I'd say all the badasses in this manga fit just as well in comedic scenes as they do in badass scenes


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> You know Itagaki seems very Miyata like but yet for some reason I can't help liking him maybe it's the puns, the fact he doesn't have another fighter salivating at the prospect of fighting him [in the Ippo way not the Sendou way], his Mashiba like sister complex or how epic his father is but somehow he trancends the realm of pretty boy genius that Miyata so thouroughly inhabits.
> 
> EDIT: I recently blazed through the Mashiba vs Sawamaru fight and it was just as good as you'd suggested probably the best fight in the whole manga



Mashiba vs Sawamura was one of the most raw and realistic fights I have ever read in manga. It was everything one could imagine, I just reread that fight to remind me why I love the series. Skill, rage, power, revenge, ego, ambition. At one point Sawamura even became Anti-Ippo. All of this set in a completely realistic and believable environment. 

It was raw, it was powerful, it was beautiful, it was sublime. I was just so incredible.


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

Tobirama said:


> Itagaki has got a natural flair and charisma, Miyata don't.



Itagaki is jubilant and cocky, but he isn't arrogant like Miyata.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2009)

Well I'm fast approaching Miyata vs Randy Boy Jr so I'll soon see what all the fuss was about


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2009)

You'll wish you didn't after a few chapters. Though yopu'll be saved the tedious agony of waiting.


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

camus said:


> Mashiba is by far the best character in the manga, in my opinion. He is badass yet he can be shown in funny situations, can't get enough of mashiba Ippo interactions always crack me up. But yeah.... Mashiba ftw.



Its the emotion he brings to the ring. Mashiba really is a demon. He gets into the ring so he can hurt people. He doesn't want to win, he wants his opponent to suffer. The aggressive hitman stance is a great indication. His superior height makes for an intimidating stature, making him tower over his opponent as though they were insects. Kimura was literally having nightmares before his fight with Mashiba.


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh shit, I can't help it. Mashiba is Awesome.



Pure sublime power in demonic form
This child of rage came into heaven's ring
A force, a beast, an unholy black thing
One horn creature that defies all the norm

Tear the Thunder God's wings off in the storm
Show the Dragon who is the one true King
Grim death only has one sad song to sing
So Angel child, can sleep in comfort dorm

Bloodlust that was sated on dragon fish
Broken by the future champ and his fate
Return to the black beast that you once were

This is your battle, your mean selfish wish
Demon once prisoned, now become irate
Do it for your Angel, do it for her


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 24, 2009)

I come in expecting some good old Miyata hate and am bombarded with love rays....for MASHIBA?!?!  I guess we all understand now why Mori had Mashiba step on Miyata's toes.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 24, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Well I'm fast approaching Miyata vs Randy Boy Jr so I'll soon see what all the fuss was about




If you like Miyata you gonna love it that fight was like some kind of tribute for him .

If you are neutral with Miyata has character you gonna take this like a  lot worse match than Gedo vs Ippo .

But if you hate Miyata you gonna ending punching your monitor =p


----------



## Yak (Mar 24, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> You know Itagaki seems very Miyata like but yet for some reason I can't help liking him maybe it's the puns, the fact he doesn't have another fighter salivating at the prospect of fighting him [in the Ippo way not the Sendou way], his Mashiba like sister complex or how epic his father is but somehow he trancends the realm of pretty boy genius that Miyata so thouroughly inhabits.
> 
> EDIT: I recently blazed through the Mashiba vs Sawamaru fight and it was just as good as you'd suggested probably the best fight in the whole manga



In some sense its because while Itagaki is the Miyata-type and Imai the Ippo-type, they actually have sort of reversed personalities (that's just me simplifying the matter a bit).

Contrary to Miyata who is all cool and collected, Itagaki is more cheerful, sometimes a bit naive, funny and still lacks self-esteem. Ippo who is all that is not really like Imai at all (although Imai admires him so in that sense its like Ippo admiring Miyata =P). Imai, contrary to his rival Itagaki, is cool, the guy who maintains control and doesn't flip, the guy who has confidence in his skill.

I guess its these things that make them both so likeable in my eyes.



As for the Mashiba-discussion, I like how on one side he is probably the most intimidating boxer in the Ippo-verse, both inside and outside of the ring and his gloomy and dreadful nature really gives him the freakish resemblence of a reaper. On the other hand, its his desperation and ruthlessness in the ring which he all is just doing to bring himself and especially Kumi the wealth he thinks they both deserve. They've been through tough times but I think at some point it turned Ryo into some misantrophic bastard.

It was right before the Mashiba-Kimura match that his coach commented on how Mashiba isn't afraid to stomp anyone into the ring mat at all costs to fulfill his goals. Any obstacle had to be obliteraded and even his own coach sort of felt included in it, Mashiba emits an aura of fear. However, at the same time, the coach also said that maybe one day Mashiba would realize that its pretty lonely at the top when you are the world champion - yet he'd possibly driven anyone close to him away.

I think it would have come right to that if Mashiba had won his fight against Kimura in a baby-shake. He had become arrogant, delusional about his own progress and an easy victory would just have supported his attitude.

Gladly that got somewhat changed and he realized that he had become weak. Sure, it brought him even further down the path of being a bloodlusted killer in the ring (hence the Sawamura-fight, although most of that was Kumi-induced) and he likely still has some of that bloodlust-flame burning in his chest even now. However, meanwhile he sorta even has found a friend, a buddy (I bet no one thought that Itagaki of all people would get all cool with Mashiba). I think it did him good and developed his personality further. Can't wait to see him in action again. He is not a comedic character but even his comedy moments are the fucking best in the manga.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 24, 2009)

I feel like Mori was doing Miyata with the intention of being cool make him handsome , talented,admired by the main character and the silent type to appeal the readers ..like Sasuke the first time I see him I feel like hmm this guy is so cliche of the cool silent type like they wanted to put a Rukawa (slam dunk) in the series but failed.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont like Itagaki either 

I dislike his fighting style, which is like Miyata + Nekota + Hayami all half assed thrown together, and the fact he gives the manga an unrealistic feeling that i loathe. 

He is however, more likeable than Miyata because of his personality and the fact that Ippo doesnt have a man crush on him, but the contrary. Oh, and also because of Nanako =D  




PhlegmMaster said:


> Miyaya VS Arnie was a great fight. Miyata VS Mashiba was good too.


No they weren't. Miyata and his awful boxing style and boring personality were there, so there's no way they were "great" fights. 

Miyata vs Mashiba was interesting just because it was Mashiba's debut, but still any Miyata fight sucks balls compared to any Mashiba, Sendou and most of Ippo's matches

I wont put any Miyata match in the top 15 matches of the whole manga. And this match against Randy was one of the worst.



Oxvial said:


> I feel like Mori was doing Miyata with the intention of being cool make him handsome , talented,admired by the main character and the silent type to appeal the readers ..like Sasuke the first time I see him I feel like hmm this guy is so cliche of the cool silent type like they wanted to put a Rukawa (slam dunk) in the series but failed.



Yeah, that's the impression i have from Miyata, a failed character. Something doesnt feel right about him, like Morikawa has tried too hard to make him look cool and force him into the plot as Ippo's main rival, but his matches, fighting style, personality and motivations are still lame, and he's less appealing than many other boxers and potential rivals for Ippo, i think that's the reason most of us hate him, because we have things like Sendo, Vorg, Mashiba etc, yet we have to endure this shitty character as the FINAL BOSS apparently  

If Miyata vs Ippo is destined to be the final fight, i think we all agree Morikawa has failed HARD to create a decent rival for the main character, which is a bad thing in shonen manga


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

Send Miyata against Martinez and let him be permanently destroyed


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Send Miyata against Martinez and let him be permanently destroyed



nah it aint gonna happen but why dont we settle for the next best thing...just watch the Miyata Mashiba fight again and lets all shout
*
"SERVES YOU RIGHT YOU FRIGGIN EMO BOYYYYY!!!"  *


----------



## Segan (Mar 24, 2009)

Miyata may not be very likeable, but he's certainly no emo boy.


----------



## Yak (Mar 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> Miyata may not be very likeable, but he's certainly no emo boy.



OH REALLY


----------



## Raviene (Mar 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> Miyata may not be very likeable, but he's certainly no emo boy.



ok emo boy really sounds distasteful...

how bout *EMO KID* ... is that better?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 24, 2009)

Miyata needs to buy some clothes on hot topic stop doing boxing and make a Myspace profile to be  emo .


----------



## Segan (Mar 24, 2009)

Raviene said:


> ok emo boy really sounds distasteful...
> 
> how bout *EMO KID* ... is that better?





Oxvial said:


> Miyata needs to buy some clothes on hot topic stop doing boxing and make a Myspace profile to be  emo .


You two sound like mentally challenged teenie brats...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 24, 2009)

awww come on was just a bad joke =p


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

Can somebody list when ippo fought Saeki, the "shotgun" gun & Vorg


----------



## Inugami (Mar 24, 2009)

Shotgun gun? isn't that Hayami ?  chapter 58

Saeki chapter 140

Vorg  chapter 159


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 24, 2009)

That reminds me. It was such a fucking shame that the Sendou vs. Vorg match wasn't as fleshed out as it should've.

And Jason.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

Epic page should be a gif

limited AoE


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm really sad that Hayami was just tossed after his fight with Ippo

I liked him a lot better than Miyata and Vorg


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> I'm really sad that Hayami was just tossed after his fight with Ippo
> 
> I liked him a lot better than Miyata but not Vorg he is the king shit



Fixed for accuracy.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 24, 2009)

you cant use Miyata to compare .. even Yoshio Fujiwara was more interesting .


----------



## Glued (Mar 24, 2009)

Vorg is a fuckin machine.

Star Trek created an alien race to show his awesome power. The Borg.


----------



## G-Man (Mar 24, 2009)

Yak said:


> In some sense its because while Itagaki is the Miyata-type and Imai the Ippo-type, they actually have sort of reversed personalities (that's just me simplifying the matter a bit).
> 
> Contrary to Miyata who is all cool and collected, Itagaki is more cheerful, sometimes a bit naive, funny and still lacks self-esteem. Ippo who is all that is not really like Imai at all (although Imai admires him so in that sense its like Ippo admiring Miyata =P). Imai, contrary to his rival Itagaki, is cool, the guy who maintains control and doesn't flip, the guy who has confidence in his skill.
> 
> I guess its these things that make them both so likeable in my eyes.



Personally, I can't stand Imai.  He reeks of arrogance.  Even moreso than Miyata does, because at least in the beginning Miyata had self-doubts.  Imai was confident he'd become the man to challenge Ippo (and frankly I found it annoying that Ippo looked like a chump against him in their sparring match) from the start and constantly looked down on Itagaki and any other competition he had while acting like he was some experienced warrior.  The fact that he was also born into a wealtthy family on top of all that (and supposedly is humble about it) only clinched it for me.  

He's a walking cliche (for rivals) except for the crush on Itagaki's sister, the only amusing aspect of his character.  Hell, he doesn't even have any big moves.  

Hopefully we'll never have to watch another match between him and Itagaki again, unless he does some serious improving and Itagaki still manages to win it decisively (instead of this "faint as I win" crap; the fight wasn't epic enough to have earned that kind of finish and Imai himself wasn't even unconcious).


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 24, 2009)

What ch does itagaki fight Imai?


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2009)

stopped

598


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 25, 2009)

I've a rather general question to ask the lot of ya. 
Where to you think the manga will be:
Where do you hope the manga will be:
100 chapters from now
200 chapters from now
End of Manga
-


-----------------
Randy's last moments as a potential winner, technical stuff aside, were just too rough. The part with him over his father's gravestone saying how he failed, jsus. Isn't it enough Randy lost? Is it really necessary to berate the entirety of his pride with Saguchi dissing him, having him forget the entirety of the fight, and statement about hw Miyata was just "brimming with talent beyond"? Ugh. I begrudgingly accept Randy lost, and perhaps had to lose , but why beat him down so Morikawa? Leave him with something! 
.


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I've a rather general question to ask the lot of ya.
> Where to you think the manga will be:
> Where do you hope the manga will be:
> 100 chapters from now
> ...




I have never seen a character in Hajime no Ippo verbally humiliated like Sakaguchi humiliated Randy.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2009)

Randy's ending makes me remember this avgn video 

Here's the link.

just imagine Miyata saying this to him

You're dead.
You're Friends are dead.
You're familys dead.
You're fucking pets are getting skinned alive.
You're mother's a fucking whore.
You suck at life.
The whole world hates you.
You're going to hell.
Live with it.
GAME OVER!


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2009)

Insult to injury and salt on the wounds.

That was literally using Insult to Injury.

You have to respect Randy though, he's going back home to apologize to his father's gravestone. A real man of honor.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2009)

Miyata would cry like a 5 years old if he was in Randy shoes


----------



## Yak (Mar 25, 2009)

Omg, what if Randy has a short-circuit reaction and now that the contract is off, he goes and beats the shit out of Sakaguchi, has to flee from the police and finds shelter in Miyata's dojo 

then they actually are forced to talk about a couple of things and Randy who has virtually no place to return to decides to stay in japan and becomes Miyata's gym-buddy


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2009)

hope not Miyata gonna make him lame .. the only one that can fit to be a good buddy of Randy its Vorg .


----------



## Yak (Mar 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> hope not Miyata gonna make him lame .. the only one that can fit to be a good buddy of Randy its Vorg .



Vorg is already good buddies with Ippo and the Kamogawa-gym. Any more and he becomes an everybody's darling character. Which doesn't suit the timid, silent and friendly Russian at all.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2009)

LOL yeah you are right if he return to japan one day can be fun if he meets Kumi he befriends she but Ippo thinks another thing = p  .


----------



## Glued (Mar 25, 2009)

Vorg speaks Russian and Japanese.
Randy speaks Tagalog and some English.

Vorg and Randy meet, how will the communicate?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2009)

well Vorg now is in USA right ? when he was in japan he was learning japanese I think hes learning  english now .

and well in manga usually they don't take to seriously the language barrier .


----------



## Angelus (Mar 26, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Vorg speaks Russian and Japanese.
> Randy speaks Tagalog and some English.
> 
> Vorg and Randy meet, how will the communicate?



They'll communicate through the power of friendship


----------



## BVB (Mar 26, 2009)

I want to see vorg again... he should be a maincharacter


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2009)

Karotte said:


> I want to see *Mashiba* again... he should be a maincharacter



Fixed.

Anyways, Randy's English wasn't that great and Vorg's Japanese isn't that good either. If Vorg picks up a third language, it would be even harder.

As for Language barriers. There is a reason Sakaguchi did 99% of the communication of Randy.

Poor Vorg, always forced to adapt in foreign nations.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2009)

well but that was japanese .

english is a more universal language .


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 26, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Vorg speaks Russian and Japanese.
> Randy speaks Tagalog and some English.
> 
> Vorg and Randy meet, how will the communicate?



With fists. 

Damn, I miss Vorg.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 26, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Fixed.*
> 
> Anyways, Randy's English wasn't that great and Vorg's Japanese isn't that good either. If Vorg picks up a third language, it would be even harder.
> 
> ...


Mashiba _is_ a main character. Vorg, not so much.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 26, 2009)

Anyone else gets the feeling that if you remove the bit about Miyata getting his ribs broken this fight is actually decent? It's just that everything he did after that had me going "That's fucking stupid!"

The fight was still too long, though.



Oxvial said:


> I feel like Mori was doing Miyata with the intention of being cool make him handsome , talented,admired by the main character and the silent type to appeal the readers ..like Sasuke the first time I see him I feel like hmm this guy is so cliche of the cool silent type like they wanted to put a Rukawa (slam dunk) in the series but failed.


Unlike the other characters you mentioned, I actually like Rukawa. I think the point is precisely that the writer DOESN'T try to make you like him. Miyata and Sasuke are both arrogant and of the silent, "cool" type (more like dull), but they have a sob backstory so you can feel sorry for them. Rukawa is just an arrogant douchebag for no reason, but he's so much of a douchebag it's actually funny.


----------



## Glued (Mar 26, 2009)

Its not just the broken ribs, its the entire attitude reversal. For no reason Randy started acting crazy.

At one point Randy states, "If you should die than I will carry you in my fists to the championship."

Later on

"I fight only for myself. I don't need anyone."

Its a complete inconsistency. For no reason Randy went insane. Not stupid, but insane.

Plot Induced Temporary Insanity.

If he Randy honestly felt like that, than why is he now going to apologize to his father's gravestone.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2009)

Waaa???  Rukawa >>>>>>>>> Miyata >> Sasuke.

Rukawa don't give a darn with the others he just achieve his goals alone(unlike those two) and he actually can lose and don't make a drama about that .


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Waaa???  *Sakuragi* >>>>> Rukawa >>>>>>>>> Miyata >> Sasuke.
> 
> Rukawa don't give a darn with the others he just achieve his goals alone(unlike those two) and he actually can lose and don't make a drama about that .



fixed


----------



## Inugami (Mar 26, 2009)

Sakuragi was so badass on slam dunk he must get in ippoverse take one pair of boxing gloves and challenge Sendo in a fight for be the badass sport shonen king .


----------



## Viciousness (Mar 26, 2009)

Man like with Ippo they should do a Slam Dunk part 2 anime. or at least the last 2 games.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 27, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Its not just the broken ribs, its the entire attitude reversal. For no reason Randy started acting crazy.
> 
> Its a complete inconsistency. For no reason Randy went insane. Not stupid, but insane.
> 
> *P*lot *I*nduced *T*emporary *I*nsanity.



Randy, you make sad.  So sad.  Such a piti.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 27, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Waaa???  Rukawa >>>>>>>>> Miyata >> Sasuke.
> 
> Rukawa don't give a darn with the others he just achieve his goals alone(unlike those two) and he actually can lose and don't make a drama about that .


Yeah... that's what I said. I was agreeing with you.


----------



## James (Mar 27, 2009)

Random comment: Thinking about things in terms of how unrealistic things have been lately, I'm curious  how the class A tournament is going to turn out with the focus on speed.

I wonder if we're going to see Itagaki turning up "gears" just like Saeki and we end up with something ridiculous like his speed before was just the "tip of the iceberg". I mean shit, Miyata is now officially punching at the speed of sound, who knows what the limit is. Maybe it'll just turn into DBZ and there'll be a bunch of sketchy lines moving around in the screen with shockwaves, then every so often we catch a glimpse of the fighters colliding.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 28, 2009)

Personally I'm going with the nature of that punch being exagerated if anybody's going to be punching at the speed of sound it should be the top tiers like Martinez or Takamaru not freaking Miyata. Just wait till Miyata's next fight and you'll see that the punch isn't all that and a bag of chips because if it's just as described he might as well fight Martinez right now because he's more than strong enough.


----------



## Yak (Mar 28, 2009)

Enjoy!


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 28, 2009)

James said:


> Random comment: Thinking about things in terms of how unrealistic things have been lately, I'm curious  how the class A tournament is going to turn out with the focus on speed.
> 
> I wonder if we're going to see Itagaki turning up "gears" just like Saeki and we end up with something ridiculous like his speed before was just the "tip of the iceberg". I mean shit, Miyata is now officially punching at the speed of sound, who knows what the limit is. Maybe it'll just turn into DBZ and there'll be a bunch of sketchy lines moving around in the screen with shockwaves, then every so often we catch a glimpse of the fighters colliding.



Saeki's flicker'll work like Sonic Booms.


----------



## Glued (Mar 28, 2009)

Yak said:


> Enjoy!



Sublime, pure sublime.


----------



## Segan (Mar 29, 2009)

Lately you're on a colouring spree, aren't you, Yak?


----------



## Yak (Mar 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> Lately you're on a colouring spree, aren't you, Yak?



At least when it comes to Ippo. =P


----------



## Fireball (Mar 30, 2009)

RAW 848


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't know what it says, but I can tell just by the pictures that Sakaguchi is a bastard


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I reckon that drink of his made him weaker


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nothing too unexpected, hopefully it ends next chapter, I don't want this to  be a long fight.


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2009)

Lol, Takamura.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 30, 2009)

And the flashy entrance??? chapter was kinda short and. god the bettle costume is so fucking lame =/


----------



## Gunners (Mar 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 As Shishou said, I actually think Takamura is deliberately throwing the match so he can make a come back bigger than Miyata's.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 31, 2009)

I'd say it's Hawk then Beetle then Bear in terms of Takamaru's best outfits


----------



## Glued (Mar 31, 2009)

Bear > Beatle > hawk


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2009)

Takamura must stick with the Bear outfit throw the others  and develop the bear punch .


----------



## Eloking (Mar 31, 2009)

The bear was....acceptable.

But the two other sucks


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 31, 2009)

I liked the Bear and the Hawk... The beetle, not so much...

Oh yea, why the hell is this chapter so short?

JihaD


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 1, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Takamura must stick with the Bear outfit throw the others  and develop the bear punch .


he already has a bearslayer punch, doesnt he?


----------



## BVB (Apr 1, 2009)

why was the chapter so short?


----------



## James (Apr 1, 2009)

It's not uncommon Some HNI chapters have been like 12 pages I think. The page count fluctuates.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2009)

Well I'm going to be flamed but... one friend tell me that this is the 10 round =S what about the posibilitty of a Takamura lose ??? you know lately mori is doing a lot of shitty fights (Gedo,Aoki,Kimura,Miyata) the only nice in lot of time was RBJ vs Itagaki .


----------



## Countach (Apr 1, 2009)

takamura


----------



## Glued (Apr 1, 2009)

ward the fook is going on in this chap


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2009)

Sakaguchi fault?? Miyata Fault??? come on Takamura you are just trying to look cool like Nekota hope you dont get punch drunk too = p .


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, damn. I wasn't expecting Takamura to screw up this badly. 10th round already, and he's having issues connecting anything. I mean, we all know he'll comeback and win, but I had expected his opponent would just be fodder that he annihilated.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 2, 2009)

Lol. His opponent looks like Martinez with dreads.


----------



## Glued (Apr 2, 2009)

Wrong forum buddy.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hmm ... 849 is out ...


*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like more Miyata at the end and thank god Takamura finished the match. Pretty lousy chapter, hopefully a translation will make it better. oh well ...


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2009)

raw paradise don't do the trick for me =/ .


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well I'm going to be flamed but... one friend tell me that this is the 10 round =S what about the posibilitty of a Takamura lose ??? you know lately mori is doing a lot of shitty fights (Gedo,Aoki,Kimura,Miyata) the only nice in lot of time was RBJ vs Itagaki .



Theres no way Mori lets Taka lose to someone with ABSOLUTELY no build-up or credibility as a threat to Taka.

Also, The Gedo fight was ok, and Aoki's fights are always funny...IMO

JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks a lot! Lazlow.

and well the Gedo fight was kinda meeh way to long for me.

and aokimura God I love those guys but this last defeat was absurd they deserve to win more often.


----------



## TalikX (Apr 6, 2009)

Theres a few things IMO, that Mori needs to bring the quality of the series back.

1) Make Takamura lose, both Date and Ippo have lost and now understand the weight behind someones fists. Him winning every single match is getting old.
2) Make Aoki/Kimura, one or the other or even both win a championship or atleast get close to one. They need more love than Takamura, considering I hate this talent over hard work bullshit 
3) Get Ippo closer to Martinez already, let him fight some american boxers for experience, enough asian boxers.


----------



## Glued (Apr 6, 2009)

miyata won and he still looks depressed, what is up with those cherry blossoms


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2009)

^He realized something is wrong he don't deserved to win!...some power over the fates of the ippoverse lend him a hand.


----------



## G-Man (Apr 6, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Theres a few things IMO, that Mori needs to bring the quality of the series back.
> 
> 1) Make Takamura lose, both Date and Ippo have lost and now understand the weight behind someones fists. Him winning every single match is getting old.
> 
> ...



Frankly, if he struggles with Asian boxers, I wonder how he's supposed to do against North American and South American boxers.

I get the feeling he will either complete the Dempsey Roll before fighting someone from the Americas, or he'll complete it in his very first match with someone from the Americas.


----------



## TalikX (Apr 6, 2009)

G-Man said:


> Frankly, if he struggles with Asian boxers, I wonder how he's supposed to do against North American and South American boxers.
> 
> I get the feeling he will either complete the Dempsey Roll before fighting someone from the Americas, or he'll complete it in his very first match with someone from the Americas.



While I agree he should lose in a championship fight, so far Takamura has been more about the talent rather than the hardwork. How often do you see in modern boxing a person moving up weight classes and winning championship after championship. Not to mention why is coach kamogawa so focused on finding "true boxing" (dont know how to describe it but its been mentioned in the manga a lot) with Ippo instead of Takamura. Only reason he struggled against Gedo was because both Ippo and Kamogawa are too stupid to realize anything besides boxing and had to get Aoki of all people to figure it out. There is no much competition besides RBJ left in asia (considering Miyata vs Ippo as a no go right now) and if he actually made Ippo vs RBJ it would be too repetitive.


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 7, 2009)

You are supposed to want Takamura to lose because he is an egotistical ass but he doesn't because he is too good.  He's not going to lose and he doesn't "need" to IMO.


----------



## knuman (Apr 7, 2009)

Takamura isn't going to lose because he's the one character that Morikawa won't allow to lose.  His invincibility (and arrogance) is very important to the manga.  If he was going to lose it would have happened already in the bout with Hawk, and I think Morikawa did a good job of hinting that he could have in that fight.

Same with Aoki and Kimura - they are characters that won't ever win the championship no matter how hard they work.  That's the purpose of their existence.

That's just the way they need to be to keep the Hajime no Ippo world in order and prevent it from spiralling into a mess.  And I thought it was obvious...


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 7, 2009)

Takamura might lose

Not really


----------



## Raviene (Apr 7, 2009)

TalikX said:


> Theres a few things IMO, that Mori needs to bring the quality of the series back.
> 
> 1) Make Takamura lose, both Date and Ippo have lost and now understand the weight behind someones fists. Him winning every single match is getting old.
> 2) Make Aoki/Kimura, one or the other or even both win a championship or atleast get close to one. They need more love than Takamura, considering I hate this talent over hard work bullshit
> 3) *Get Ippo closer to Martinez already, let him fight some american boxers for experience, enough asian boxers*.



you do know that the no.1 P4P boxer in the world today is asian (but he's a freak of nature anyways so he doesn't count)

yeah i agree...w/ a record like that Ippo really needs to target the world and fight other fighters from the west... iF Mori only stops Ippo from only wanting to have buttsecks w/ Miyata


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 7, 2009)

Ippo struggles with everybody I think he's only had 1 or 2 "easy" fights so him struggling against the current competition doesn't necessarily mean he'll be obliterated on a larger stage.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 8, 2009)

*When Will Hajime No Ippo end?*

When will Hajime No Ippo come to a conclusion?


----------



## omg laser pew pew! (Apr 8, 2009)

Never because the author is immortal


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 8, 2009)

When it feels like ending


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 8, 2009)

omg laser pew pew! said:


> Never because the author is immortal



Yes it is in a waay diferent league!
Kisame even suggested that the name of naruto forums should be changed to hajime no ippo forums.


----------



## Chris Partlow (Apr 8, 2009)

Author is only 43 years old so it might as well go for another 17 years


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Apr 8, 2009)

and so it will...   and so it will!


----------



## Inugami (Apr 8, 2009)

He need to start conclude characters background hope this is the last Miyata match we gonna see and we are done with his character .

next perhaps gonna be Sendou he wants to fight Martinez and after Miyata betrayal I take Martinez has Ippo last boss so  doesn't fit a Sendou win over him so yeah he gonna a have a sad ending =S  .


----------



## TalikX (Apr 8, 2009)

I just hope he finishes the manga before he gets too old or something.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Apr 9, 2009)

Raviene said:


> you do know that the no.1 P4P boxer in the world today is asian (but he's a freak of nature anyways so he doesn't count)



Juan Manuel Marquez is Asian?


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 9, 2009)

I think he was talking about Manny Pacquiao.  Who considers Marquez to be #1 p4p?  Even if you consider Pac to only be top 10 the poster still made his point imo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 10, 2009)

nah they come out just about every week


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 10, 2009)

scans are actually really good tbh


----------



## James (Apr 10, 2009)

Cent D. Gold said:


> When will Hajime No Ippo come to a conclusion?



I'd predict no sooner than 3 years but possibly over 5...

It's hard to tell though because we have no idea when Morikawa will finally get around to truly pushing Ippo up the world stage.

Storyline wise though I don't think he'll want Martinez to be getting too old before Ippo fights him so hopefully not many years will pass in the manga story before Ippo has a world title fight.

Assuming that Takamura comes anywhere close to his goal though that feels like a good measuring stick for how long we have to go since his title fights will always be spaced out...and that would suggest we have a long ass time!

It's funny that Morikawa's original vision when he started the series was to end it with Ippo becoming Japanese champion. Now far more of the series happens after that event than before it.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 11, 2009)

Thanks Puar!

Well another Miyata chapter after all... hope Mori change the theme in the next chapter too much Miyata for my taste.


----------



## Yak (Apr 12, 2009)

Hey... no comment on how Sawamura REALLY tried to set himself up as a coach in Nagoya and I kinda called coach Sawamura months ago? That's so sad and I was just about to feel so great about it


----------



## Raviene (Apr 12, 2009)

IPPO couldn't be any GAYER than this

Naruto is practically already the Hokage

aww...just look at his cute expression pek 


**pukes**


----------



## haydenKyuubi (Apr 12, 2009)

Takamura's fights are turning into the greatest source of lulz 

Just bring the next Ippo fight please


----------



## Jugger (Apr 12, 2009)

after Takamura wins in heavy weight it will take about 1-2 year to finnish ippo


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 12, 2009)

Well, at least Takamura won. Even if it was ugly. Even though Miyta has kind of bugged me lately, I liked the scene at the end of the chapter where he laughs about Sakaguchi getting assaulted.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2009)

Forget Sakaguchi, what will happen to Randy.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 12, 2009)

Yak said:


> Hey... no comment on how Sawamura REALLY tried to set himself up as a coach in Nagoya and I kinda called coach Sawamura months ago? That's so sad and I was just about to feel so great about it



I was kinda confused with that because english isn't my first language and that panel don't have characters .

But I'm sad with him being coach I wanted to see one more fight of him.

Mori needs some kind of hiatus he isnt doing well Ippo isn't funny with his homo moments, aokimura still losing, Miyata the invincible, Randy poor guy =S , nothing of Vorg and now Sawamura the coach? he just killed the character.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2009)

Mashiba going to the world stage
Sawamura out of the picture

Kimura gets the belt.


----------



## Suigetsu (Apr 12, 2009)

wow Hajime is going for the heavy weight?! thats freakin insane! he wont do it vs tyson!


----------



## chauronity (Apr 12, 2009)

Ah well, Sawamura becoming a coach was totally unexpected but i dont think that it's a bad thing actually. Ippo and him doesnt belong to the same weight class and this manga has way too many characters, so making him a coach is a wise decision. 

And who said coaches cant fight?


----------



## Zeroshin (Apr 12, 2009)

Triplewierld

Ippo:  It was... A very long night.

-_-'


----------



## chauronity (Apr 12, 2009)

Man, how long did it took yout to caught up the current manga timeline? I remember reading the series like frenzy, like 20-40 chapters a day and it still took me 2-3 weeks to get it done


----------



## Yammy (Apr 12, 2009)

chauronity said:


> Man, how long did it took yout to caught up the current manga timeline? I remember reading the series like frenzy, like 20-40 chapters a day and it still took me 2-3 weeks to get it done



dont have time to read it like that took me 2-3 months.


----------



## ATY (Apr 12, 2009)

lol i remember when i i did an intense 3 night  hajime no ippo fest its al blurry picture of lulz the part i can most remember is when ipon cleaned up all the shit on the new training course takumara had found witch caused takumara to shit on the pitch himself.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 12, 2009)

I can't imagine catching up over such a short period. I've done it for some manga (since most of them are like 1/4th the length of Ippo), but it took me a couple of months to catch up with Ippo, and that was when there was about 100 less chapters than there are right now.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 12, 2009)

i catched up in one week when ippo was at its 600 or something, was one hell of a ride and i reread some parts, because i missed some details!

i hope we'll see some ippo or maybe even sendou fights now


----------



## Inugami (Apr 12, 2009)

wee need some badass fight now hope we don't get some technical outbox match again so Itagaki just wait please.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 13, 2009)

Upcoming fights so far as I'm aware are:
~ Mashiba's return
~ Aokimura's fights in the A-class tournament
~ Itagaki's fights in the A-class tournament


----------



## Flagg1982 (Apr 13, 2009)

RAW Chapter #850


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2009)

Mashiba is out of the picture and Sawamura is permanently out, Kimura probably feels like a king.


----------



## Glued (Apr 13, 2009)

Dammit, Ippo nearly had Kumi there.

PS: Wanpo is awesome in chapter.


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2009)

Lol, Ippo's so unlucky.


----------



## Yak (Apr 13, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Mashiba is out of the picture and Sawamura is permanently out, Kimura probably feels like a king.



By the time Kimura is ready to take the belt, Sawamura will have trained a fodder to the level where Tatsuya is shitting his pants again and fails with weak performance. Its a vicious cycle.


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2009)

Sawamura will need to get a license first.


----------



## Yak (Apr 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> Sawamura will need to get a license first.



With that face? 

Hey, maybe he has mafia friends


----------



## Inugami (Apr 13, 2009)

I still cant see the Sawamura we know taking the coach option the guy never really wanted to help or get help from others Mori just do him  a 180 degrees personality change  I just don't like that.. I would prefer  him doing some type of street fights beating Yakuzas kinda Shamo .


----------



## Segan (Apr 13, 2009)

Yak said:


> With that face?
> 
> Hey, maybe he has mafia friends


Mafia friends still require social skills. 

It would be interesting to see, if Sawamura could raise a fighter that would rival the newcomers in the featherweight division, namely Itagaki and Imai.


----------



## BVB (Apr 13, 2009)

AWESOME CHAPTER!! 

finally some ippoxkumi action.. this miyatatardism should never appear again


----------



## Gunners (Apr 13, 2009)

> I still cant see the Sawamura we know taking the coach option the guy never really wanted to help or get help from others Mori just do him a 180 degrees personality change I just don't like that.. I would prefer him doing some type of street fights beating Yakuzas kinda Shamo .



He seemed happy at winning the Japanese title. He had nothing in life boxing gave him something but his career was cut short. Him being a trainer doesn't surprise me as he likely has love for the sport and he needs to make money.


----------



## kerr10 (Apr 14, 2009)

Ippo is SLOW. Kumi must really really like him because no other woman would be that patient. Maybe she knows Ippo will make lotsa money one day.

I want to see Sendo fight >[ but I guess I'll have to wait a few months.. years to see that happen again, huh.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 14, 2009)

lol, every time Ippo tries to make a step forward with Kumi, everything goes totally wrong. it must be some kind of curse


----------



## Segan (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, you've read Snikt!, Rock Lee?


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Apr 15, 2009)

here's the latest blog.

uh there perhaps? lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 15, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 takamuras face when aoki is about 2 punch him and lol ippo virgin fo life :ho


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 15, 2009)

No, it hasn't.

Lazlow


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 16, 2009)

i'm patient with Puar 'cause he's the best


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 17, 2009)

the chapter didnt look that good anyway..


----------



## BVB (Apr 17, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> the chapter didnt look that good anyway..



of course it did!! 

Kumi action = <3


----------



## Angelus (Apr 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Oh, you've read Snikt!, Rock Lee?



Sure did, bub. Not much story, but the artwork and the fights are awesome. Niheis version of Wolverine is also one of my favourites.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Apr 18, 2009)

Am I the only one who find it a bit disturbing how Kumi looks like a female version of Miyata?


----------



## Glued (Apr 18, 2009)

Zhang_Fei said:


> Am I the only one who find it a bit disturbing how Kumi looks like a female version of Miyata?



Kumi has a much more rounder and pudgy face than Miyata. Plus the eyes are a bit larger.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 18, 2009)

Zhang_Fei said:


> Am I the only one who find it a bit disturbing how Kumi looks like a female version of Miyata?


Except that she looks nothing like him? I think you need to lay off the drugs or whatever it is that you've been doing.


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 18, 2009)

Female version of Mashiba :sexy


----------



## Raviene (Apr 18, 2009)

Zhang_Fei said:


> Am I the only one who find it a bit disturbing how Kumi looks like a female version of Miyata?



NO but if she were to wear a Miyata mask Ippo would tap that ass w/o a shadow of a doubt


----------



## Yammy (Apr 19, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> lol, funny how this was posted 4 days ago. Oh well



Yeah I should have waited a few more years before picking up the manga but the anime was just so good


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks! Extra characters because my message was too short...


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks Puar! That's some awesome quality you got there 

The chapter was good too, Ippo you nearly got her there


----------



## Mori` (Apr 20, 2009)

damn you damn you damn you i thought ippo was finally going to man up all the way >_<


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm getting pretty sick of all the Kumi x Ippo teasing, GET ON WITH IT ALREADY!!!


----------



## Glued (Apr 20, 2009)

Wanpo just pwned Ippo and Kumi


----------



## Ziko (Apr 20, 2009)

That damn dog..


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 20, 2009)

Teeeaaaasssseeeee.


----------



## Heero (Apr 20, 2009)

oh ippo you never catch a break with kumi eh


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2009)

this was the "ippo ain't gay" chapter


----------



## Sirius (Apr 20, 2009)

Offtopic: Hey Heero, what is that anime in your sig???


----------



## Smoke (Apr 20, 2009)

851 chaps and he almost got a kiss.


I like this pace:ho


----------



## James (Apr 20, 2009)

Ziko said:


> I'm getting pretty sick of all the Kumi x Ippo teasing, GET ON WITH IT ALREADY!!!



Wont happen until the very last chapter, sorry, that's just how it works.


----------



## Heero (Apr 20, 2009)

Sirius said:


> Offtopic: Hey Heero, what is that anime in your sig???


Sengoku Barasa


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 20, 2009)

Well placed to wipe the feeling of man love from our minds with regards Ippo and Miyata's relationship.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2009)

This his how Ippo gonna end with his behavior .


----------



## kerr10 (Apr 20, 2009)

He'll kiss her by the time he's 35. I assume he'll die virgin.


----------



## KuwabaraTheMan (Apr 20, 2009)

Man, that close.

Well, at least he came close. More than a lot of shounen main characters get. Ippo should have Wanpo put down for that.


----------



## lunchb0x (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey, I'm new to HNI, just finished the anime and want to get into the manga, just wondering if anyone has a suggestion for what chapter to pick up the manga from? If the story is basically the same as the anime then I would probably skip ahead in the manga. So I guess I'm looking for the chapters after Ippo first gets his title. 

Is it worth it to pick up the manga from the beginning, will I be missing anything?


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (Apr 21, 2009)

Some day, Ippo will get to first base.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 21, 2009)

lunchb0x said:


> Hey, I'm new to HNI, just finished the anime and want to get into the manga, just wondering if anyone has a suggestion for what chapter to pick up the manga from? If the story is basically the same as the anime then I would probably skip ahead in the manga. So I guess I'm looking for the chapters after Ippo first gets his title.
> 
> Is it worth it to pick up the manga from the beginning, will I be missing anything?



ANSWER:


> If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime AND BOTH the TV Movie (Champion Road) and OVA:
> You will want to continue with Volume 35 - Round 315. Here, the story shifts to Miyata's OBPF Title match and he comments on the Ippo vs. Sanada fight because it has just finished in the Manga.
> 
> If you just Completed the 75 Episode Anime:
> ...



just copied from 
you can read there online


----------



## Fireball (Apr 21, 2009)

RAW 851

real madrid wants ribery


----------



## camus (Apr 21, 2009)

Uchiha Smith said:


> RAW 851
> 
> With your donation of only 25 dollars per month, the Human Rights Campaign can prevail.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Fuck Yeah Mashiba!! , I hope its a full fight, this manga needs that kind of fight.

Damn, as much as I like Ippo X Kumi moments, Ippo really needs to grow some balls and confess already this has been going on forever it seems and at this rate it will be another 100 chapters before we see any more on them.


----------



## Glued (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Mashiba has returned, thank goodness. The Grim Reaper shall bring zest to the manga


----------



## Sylar (Apr 21, 2009)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Some day, Ippo will get to first base.



850 chapters and counting.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 21, 2009)

Maybe in the chapter 1800.


----------



## Espresso (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 21, 2009)

camus said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fuck confession. He needs to grab the bitch by the ass and show her how much power he has in his waist.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



meeh another Itagaki match I hate the little brat hope he finish his fight fast I want to see Mashiba now!


----------



## VonDoom (Apr 22, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> meeh another Itagaki match I hate the little brat hope he finish his fight fast I want to see Mashiba now!




*Spoiler*: __ 



I like him most of the time.  He brings in a different humor dynamic than Aoikimura or Takamura.  That being said, it looks like his head is swelling given the look he shot Hayami and the other Class A competitors on that last page.

And yes.  Please.  At least let Ippo scrounge up enough courage to confess to a conscious Kumi.




..........


----------



## kerr10 (Apr 22, 2009)

Ippo should learn from Naruto, Naruto kissed Sasuke by chapter 3!


----------



## Glued (Apr 22, 2009)

kerr10 said:


> Ippo should learn from Naruto, Naruto kissed Sasuke by chapter 3!



Dude, there is more than enough evidence for Ippo's man crush for Miyata.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 22, 2009)

Naruto can pawn Ippo easily I'd say he would get Miyata's kiss in chapter 3 or 6.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 22, 2009)

RAAWWWWWRRRRR I finaly got caught up with all 850 chapters! Freakin' journey to get here. Ippo should have slipped it in that last chapter.


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 22, 2009)

He should've done that when he was alone in that room with her while she was somewhat inebriated but the best he could do was confess to her after she'd fallen asleep.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Based on the raw it seems Ippo was more than satisfied by nearly kissing her whilst Kumi is in despair about their relationship


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 22, 2009)

Next issue.  Kumi dumps ippo and he drops in power level.  Oh man, I'd lol.


----------



## The Wired (Apr 26, 2009)

I have been trying to catch up with the manga befor posting here and I fucking love this manga,,  I have no complaints with this manga.. other than the fact that I with their was 3 chapter releases a week.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Apr 26, 2009)

Why has ippo been coming out so late in the recent weeks? It usually came out around the same time as Fairy Tail and Kenichi.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 26, 2009)

I-O got some HQ RAWs themselves, so they're taking their time! 
i'm ok with that, for me it's quality > speed


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 27, 2009)

It's not exactly like the quality before made my eyes bleed or anything but there's no point getting worked up about it since no money has changed hands


----------



## BVB (Apr 27, 2009)

but damn HnI is better than most popular mangas.. for example bleach


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2009)

Yes  but lately its getting repetitive this RBJ vs Miyata match was the same like the ones he have with Jimmy and Arnie just with much more drama... AoKimura still losing damn when is going Kamogawa to start training them! ,Takamura doing lame things with american boxers and still win , now Sawamura(one of my faves) just comes with a new lame personality to announce hes out of the manga.. lets hope Mashiba match don't end like a let down.


----------



## Fireball (Apr 30, 2009)

puar has problems he needs to deal first.



			
				Puar said:
			
		

> Water line broke at my house... Been trying to deal wih that... Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Segan (Apr 30, 2009)

Sometimes I wonder if Puar is cursed. It seems that mishaps happen on a regular basis, when it comes to Puar.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 30, 2009)

HNI is so underrated but i guess it doesnt appeal to the female audience =[


----------



## SaiST (Apr 30, 2009)

Segan said:


> Sometimes I wonder if Puar is cursed.


Seriously. 

... Oh, hay guys. Haven't posted in this thread in a while seems like. :I


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 1, 2009)

852 Raw:

the amnesty legislation



James said:


> I know it's not like there's any obligations out there for a translation to be provided by anyone though so there's not really any "right" to complain, I just find it kinda bothersome since I can't think of any other series where 10 days after raw release seemingly no one has posted a translated script anywhere.



I could find thousands.


----------



## Yulwei (May 1, 2009)

Post one if you'd be so kind or better yet post one of your more reliable sources


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 1, 2009)

You really think that the majority of manga raws have translations floating around within ten days of getting scanned?

I'm not going to systematically link each one, but how about the recent Veritas? Beck? Those are both pretty popular and the latter took months before something came out for the last volumes.

I'm not sure what you mean by 'posting one of my more reliable sources'. Unless you've missed the point and think I'm not siding with Ignition One. Also, normally there'll be a rough summary on the Dynamite Glove Forums not long after a raw comes out.


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2009)

Yulwei said:


> Post one if you'd be so kind or better yet post one of your more reliable sources


Come on, read James' post more thoroughly. How many mangas do you think Japan produces generally? What's getting translated into English, has got to be only the tip of an iceberg.


----------



## Yulwei (May 1, 2009)

By post your more reliable sources I mean tell me from whom or from where you get translations [heck even summaries of what they're saying will do] of the latest chapters. Doesn't matter, anyway, you answered me though in more words than I think is absolutely necessary

Anyway
*Spoiler*: __ 



Itagaki certainly is almost as great a showboater as Takamaru


----------



## Gunners (May 1, 2009)

You know with some series you do not get an actual scan of the manga till a good month after it has been released, 666 satan comes to mind.

Fairy Tail was like this but then it increased in popularity. If you read more mangas you would come across more series that have late translatiosn.


----------



## Inugami (May 1, 2009)

what da waste of chapter .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itagaki was so jerk in this match hope a new mistery character kills him in the A tourney...and I fear the next match Morikawa is doing horrible matches I'm going to get mad if he ruins this Mashiba match.


----------



## Gene (May 1, 2009)

*[IEM] Hajime no Ippo - Chapter 851*


----------



## Eldritch (May 1, 2009)

What's with Itagaki's expression in the last panel? Seems kind of evil


----------



## Agmaster (May 1, 2009)

It's time to show the people who came to see him something good.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (May 2, 2009)

Itagaki is definitely going to become evil.  He'll eventually become really arrogant and start aiming for Ippo's head, and he'll leave the gym to challenge Ippo.  Kind of like Tommy Gunn in Rocky 5.  

Itagaki's defeat will be stepping stone for Ippo vs. Myata.


----------



## Inugami (May 2, 2009)

^ that's the only way to make him an interesting character now hes like another aokimura less funny but with box talent and more major fights and that produces just a bunch of useless chapters  .


----------



## Yulwei (May 2, 2009)

I don't see any problem with him as he is but he's going to challenge Ippo at some point if only because of the truth of Imai's words


----------



## VonDoom (May 4, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^ that's the only way to make him an interesting character now hes like another aokimura less funny but with box talent and more major fights and that produces just a bunch of useless chapters  .



Not necessarily.  Ippo's grinding through the OPBF national champs and Itagaki's going through the A-class tourney.  I think Morikawa could time it right for Itagaki to make a challenge for the title about the time Ippo goes to the world stage.  That would keep Itagaki relevant (gunning for the Japan title) while avoiding butting heads with Ippo (who's aiming for the world now).


----------



## Inugami (May 4, 2009)

well yeah but I don't want to see him wasting too much chapters just doing that.. 

the manga is too old I'm sure the generation that starting reading HNI in this moments aren't even into manga due age-family-time... this things needs to cut irrelevant characters matches to finally see Ippo vs Martinez.

and Itagaki isn't important I would prefer to see more of Sendou,Vorg,Mashiba or Aokimura matches over a guy that perhaps never going to challenge Ippo and is a jerk .... now if he change gym and challenge Ippo that would be cool.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 5, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> well yeah but I don't want to see him wasting too much chapters just doing that..
> 
> the manga is too old I'm sure the generation that starting reading HNI in this moments aren't even into manga due age-family-time... this things needs to cut irrelevant characters matches to finally see Ippo vs Martinez.
> 
> and Itagaki isn't important I would prefer to see more of Sendou,Vorg,Mashiba or Aokimura matches over a guy that perhaps never going to challenge Ippo and is a jerk .... now if he change gym and challenge Ippo that would be cool.



You don't know much about Japan do you ... there are more than a few people who have read every chapter of Kochikame since it started, HnI is no different.


----------



## angieness (May 5, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> HNI is so underrated but i guess it doesnt appeal to the female audience =[



I'm female and love HnI, I don't know any other female fans of the series though.


----------



## Inugami (May 5, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> You don't know much about Japan do you ... there are more than a few people who have read every chapter of Kochikame since it started, HnI is no different.



No. I don't live in that place.


----------



## insi_tv (May 8, 2009)

Puar is back, yeah!


----------



## Yak (May 12, 2009)

HnI raw 853 out


*Spoiler*: __ 



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF MASHIBA :ho


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 12, 2009)

Yak said:


> HnI raw 853 out
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 




Mashiba FTW


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hell yeah Mashiba


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like Mashiba character but it looks like going to be a boring and fast match..and we aren't going to see another fight of him in 2 years =s


----------



## BVB (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's going to be completely onesided


----------



## Haohmaru (May 12, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



upgraded flicker?. Mashiba is awesome. Loved that spread


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 12, 2009)

so about Mashiba how long do you think it will be until he fights Vorg?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> so about Mashiba how long do you think it will be until he fights Vorg?



How about never? Mashiba's moved up a weight class putting him in lightweight and is still owning the current OPBF, no way is he returning to junior.


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> so about Mashiba how long do you think it will be until he fights Vorg?



after Itagaki happy speed friends tournament ,aokimura next joke fights another Ippo fight and the one sided Miyata match when we gonna see him spamming the new counter...like 2 or 3 years to see that dream match


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2009)

Mashiba has returned and he has bought back the awesome. Everything is so awesome about Mashiba. He's cranking that scythe. That evil expression when he enters that ring. Pure intimidation. Pure sublime power.

I hope butchers that opponent for 3 chapters non-stop blood bath.


----------



## Segan (May 13, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> How about never? Mashiba's moved up a weight class putting him in lightweight and is still owning the current OPBF, no way is he returning to junior.


I thought he was in junior lightweight...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 13, 2009)

Segan said:


> I thought he was in junior lightweight...


----------



## Inugami (May 13, 2009)

^we still don't know if Vorg went up a weight class too..a lot of things must happened to him in all this time just hope we get an Vorg update.. and not another Itagaki arc again =S.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^we still don't know if Vorg went up a weight class too..a lot of things must happened to him in all this time just hope we get an Vorg update.. and not another Itagaki arc again =S.


Yes he did go up a weight class - to junior lightweight, and from what we know there isn't any reason for him to want to go up once more. It's not like Vorg has some beef with Mashiba.

Anyway just a heads up so you guys know, no chapter next week.


----------



## Yak (May 13, 2009)

Mashiba really needs a rival. >_>


----------



## insi_tv (May 13, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Yes he did go up a weight class - to junior lightweight, and from what we know there isn't any reason for him to want to go up once more. It's not like Vorg has some beef with Mashiba.
> 
> Anyway just a heads up so you guys know, *no chapter next week.*



NANI? ahhhhhhhhhh 


whatever, some time for Puar to catch up and release 852


----------



## BVB (May 13, 2009)

Damn, Mashiba went up a weight class and directly challenges the OPBF champ..

He's the badassery of HnI!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 13, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> NANI? ahhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> whatever, some time for Puar to catch up and release 852


From Raw-Paradise:


----------



## insi_tv (May 14, 2009)

thanks for the information!



Karotte said:


> Damn, Mashiba went up a weight class and directly challenges the OPBF champ..
> 
> He's the badassery of HnI!



yeah, he's really a badass


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 21, 2009)

Hmmm ... Seems like we'll get 854 before we get a new scanslation ... oh well.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 24, 2009)

Mashiba fuck yeah


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2009)

I don't get why Itagaki dont want to use the Jolt has a main tactic...don't be fooled by Miyata lies Itagaki! the Jolt never fail!


----------



## Eloking (May 24, 2009)

And another comeback K.O. for Puar! 

Thx mate!


----------



## insi_tv (May 25, 2009)

mashiba really is a badass 

the scene with nanako-chan "slipping" was epic too^^

Thanks Puar!!


----------



## Glued (May 25, 2009)

Oh ell yeah, Mashiba has a fan club.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 25, 2009)

Thanks Puar Mashiba gonna beat up this fodder champ easily it seems


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (May 25, 2009)

The god of awesome has returned to the ring

Bow your heads maggots!


----------



## Raviene (May 25, 2009)

so boxers can now teleport eh...ok what's next


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Do ya think we'll see a aoki vs mashiba match?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 25, 2009)

new raw Chapter 8


*Spoiler*: __ 



damn Mashiba has bad luck with these crappy dirty cheap opponents. It does look like Mashiba isn't falling back to his evil ways though. Let's see how this ends


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 25, 2009)

That'd be the worst match up ever


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> That'd be the worst match up ever



why? aoki would be killed in 30 seconds. 

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 



What the hell?! Mashiba's getting owned.


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I wanted to say "fuck yeah", but the champ did some illegal blows. Let's see how Mashiba deals with it. Those knockdowns gotta hurt him.


----------



## Jesus Date (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



:rofl I hope Mashiba can keep his cool.


----------



## Mori` (May 25, 2009)

epic chapters, thanks Puar, Itagaki is a beast


----------



## insi_tv (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i LOVED the panel where mashibas eyes turned black! one hell of a demon..


----------



## Angelus (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Nice chapter. I just hope Mashiba will keep his cool and doesn't do anything stupid. But you gotta give some props to the champ. After the "Chaos" match you'd think people would be afraid to foul Mashiba. He is the king at using illegal blows, after all.


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wait wat

what is this faggotry

ffff well just from the way his opponent looks I could tell that he was either A) a pussy or B) a cheater


----------



## Segan (May 25, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still, you gotta admit, he has great staying power. Apparently he's been beaten for 5 rounds straight.


----------



## BVB (May 25, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



If mashiba loses, I will lose my faith in morikawa.


----------



## Yak (May 25, 2009)

Poor Ryo



Let's all cheer for him!


----------



## Eldritch (May 25, 2009)

Mashiba's not going to lose

I think it's been pretty much established already


----------



## Fran (May 25, 2009)

So I started reading this about a month ago before my exams.
And a whole month later, I'm still only on 361  I can't keep away from the discussion thread anymore.

Just too many funny moments - but also brilliant moments.
Watching Takamura lose his cool here in 361 was epic:



pek 100% GAR


----------



## insi_tv (May 25, 2009)

yeah.. takamura is really special.. if it's 361 where you are at you will enjoy his fight vs. hawk and eagle, believe me, it's a bloodbath


----------



## Fran (May 25, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> yeah.. takamura is really special.. if it's 361 where you are at you will enjoy his fight vs. hawk and eagle, believe me, it's a bloodbath



Yeah, I'm just up to the part where Bryan Hawk smacks the coach after the Press Conference.

And Takamura is really riled up. Really riled up.

Fuck, that was awesome. Can't wait to see how this unfolds  Most exciting moment to date yet.

And Woo. The buildup and atmosphere to this fight was epic:


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2009)

I'm disappointed .


*Spoiler*: __ 



this chapter sucks...first Sawamura becomes some type of normal person now Mashiba gonna lose his evil grace ? but wait this cant be!!! after the match with Kimura he was saying losing bloodlust is what makes him weak so he chooses to fight Sawamura to gain that bloodlust again and now he don't want to use it !?!?!!? WTF!?!?!?!?

 Mori needs some hiatus ...but well hope the next chapter get better .


----------



## Eldritch (May 26, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah, I'm just up to the part where Bryan Hawk smacks the coach after the Press Conference.
> 
> And Takamura is really riled up. Really riled up.
> 
> ...



Yeah that's one of the top 3 fights in the series. I put one of Mashiba's at the top


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I'm disappointed .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Because this bloodlust of his screwed up his match with Sawamura. And now that he's got a chance of reaching the top of the world, it would be a disaster if he screwed up his most important match yet.


----------



## Aruarian (May 26, 2009)

Spoiler tags?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 26, 2009)

Guys where do you find your images and fanpics etc etc Ippo stuff is so hard to find


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Because this bloodlust of his screwed up his match with Sawamura. And now that he's got a chance of reaching the top of the world, it would be a disaster if he screwed up his most important match yet.





*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah I know that but I'm sure like in the past he can win with it , Sawamura match was different cuz he don't wanted to win but kill him !

and I don't think this is a really important match for Mashiba when the opponent comes out of the blue without hype and looks like some type of  world champion fodder tier...kinda Ronald Duck .


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2009)

Ronald Duck was no champ...


----------



## Yak (May 26, 2009)

I agree that this champion will hardly become a secondary character that permanently stays with us in the Ippo-verse, in that sense he only lives to show Mashiba's development from the 1-year break period but he still is no fodder character Ryo can simply go and pwn. He will have it pretty hard against this champion.


----------



## Segan (May 26, 2009)

Just like back then, when he got the Japanese Championship belt. He was all beaten up after that match.


----------



## Inugami (May 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Ronald Duck was no champ...



I say kinda cuz he was about to get the belt but that was Taka fault


----------



## Inugami (May 31, 2009)

so it was all the fault of the hell society??.

damn! mori stop destroying my favorite characters! whats next Vorg?


----------



## Eldritch (May 31, 2009)

shit

I better see an epic KO next chapter


----------



## Glued (May 31, 2009)

Mashiba...is fighting clean?

What is going on here?

The guy headbutted him, and hit him with his shoulder. Mashiba should have gone ballistic.

Where is the rage of the grim reaper?


----------



## Eloking (Jun 1, 2009)

Well, he slipped just before is last KO so the damage shouldn't be high.

He was banned from boxing for a year because of what he did so I'm not surprised to see him trying to kept his temper.

I expect him to be a little more....brutal in the next chapter though


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

Remember Sawamura match wasn't a total lose for Mashiba he really wanted to kill him at least in a indirectly way he make him quit box.

He must stay in the dark side that's how he was able to be the only one that was able to defeat Miyata.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 1, 2009)

I think the support he's getting is also keeping him in check, somewhat.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 1, 2009)

855 is out at MH!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Go Mashiba, the new OPBF! Awesome! Such a killer upper is just what you'd expect from him.


----------



## Jugger (Jun 1, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> 855 is out at MH!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



that was awsome move lol at throwing his cloves


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 1, 2009)

Whole. Lee. Shit.

855 was the best chap in a while


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Mashiba fucking raped this fodder fillain


----------



## Yak (Jun 1, 2009)

Heh. Kinda like I called it, pretty great chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Proves that Mashiba still is a killer and doesn't need to flip in order to be a badass. 

Also lol at that glove-throwing, that was the highest style of the flicker possible XD

Congrats, Ryo, now off to the world!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 1, 2009)

These past 3 chapters were better than the entirety of RBJ vs. whatshisface.


----------



## BVB (Jun 1, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> These past 3 chapters were better than the entirety of RBJ vs. whatshisface.



sadly that is true.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 1, 2009)

I cant believe people liked this match..but yeah this was even better than RBJ vs Sasuke


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 1, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Mashiba...is fighting clean?
> 
> What is going on here?
> 
> ...



His sister happened.. If he is trying to make that world champion money, he can't afford to lose it here.... 

That being said, I almost EXPECT (haven't seen raw or spoilers yet) him to do something illegal before this over..


JihaD


----------



## Glued (Jun 1, 2009)

AWESOME AWESOME AWESOME, Mashiba is AWESOME!!!

MASHIBA MASHIBA MASHIBA!!!

Morkiawa should make MASHIBA vs IPPO: Final Fight


*Spoiler*: __ 



Mashiba is awesome, awesome, awesome. He was awesome when he did that flicker storm. Than he cranks his arm. Bam he delivers an uppercut. Boom the guy lands on his face in a prostate position. Than whammo, he breaks up Kumi and Ippo by tossing his glove, than as a finisher, KAPOWEE he tosses his other glove to the fans 

Mashiba is awesome.

No

He is more than awesome

Mashiba is JAWSOME!!!


----------



## Segan (Jun 2, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



That was a killer uppercut.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, 545 was a good chapter I wonder if that upper has a special name or something. Well either way I think the afterthoughts on this match will be interesting, can't wait for the translation.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 7, 2009)

OK...so long as Ippo is there to take advantage of Kumi...Mashiba can always go into reaper mode (kind of )


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

MASHIBA SMASH


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 7, 2009)

Hahaha, loved Mashiba's expression when he noticed Ippo and Kumi.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 7, 2009)

I wonder if something bad will happen to Ippo after the match to dampen the mood ...


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2009)

Oh Lord, if Ippo ever decides to marry Kumi, Mashiba will be there, watching him at every single moment.



Hangatýr said:


> MASHIBA SMASH



 MASHIBA SMASH PUNY IPPO, IPPO IS PUNY!!!


----------



## Rampage (Jun 7, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Hahaha, loved Mashiba's expression when he noticed Ippo and Kumi.



lool yh


----------



## Glued (Jun 7, 2009)

I would rather have Aoki or Kimura get another fight.

Kimura especially.

Sawamura and Mashiba are out of the picture, he has a clear shot.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

Aoki vs. Mashiba

xDDD


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 7, 2009)

the pure win of a sendo/vorg fight (god a match between them ) would probably be too much for the ippoverse


----------



## Fran (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, his sister complex is incredible :ho

Epic fight. I don't remember him getting Ippo with that punch though :S


----------



## SaiST (Jun 7, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> lol, his sister complex is incredible :ho
> 
> Epic fight. I don't remember him getting Ippo with that punch though :S


Ippo's spar with Mashiba, Round 764. That spar was for this match, I believe.


----------



## Yak (Jun 7, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> lol, his sister complex is incredible :ho
> 
> Epic fight. I don't remember him getting Ippo with that punch though :S



Zoink!


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

Was during the spar, wasn't it? When Mashiba used that upper on Ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 7, 2009)

In the spar the upper was more epic...this is another of the reasons I didn't like this fight.

one

vs

one


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 7, 2009)

It was followed by a main event duller than Miyata vs. Randy Boy Jr., though. =/


----------



## Fran (Jun 7, 2009)

Yak said:


> Zoink!





Oxvial said:


> In the spar the upper was more epic...this is another of the reasons I didn't like this fight.
> 
> ItaSasu Sims2 screenshots, rated K-M
> 
> ...



Ahh thanks.

and... LOL. Ippo's neck will be comparable to a giraffe's by the end of the series 

Good times.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 8, 2009)

I hope Ippo doesn't get another come from behind victory. Mori writes better if he doesn't try to -_-


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2009)

Lots of dialogue. It will take a while before IO can release...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> Lots of dialogue. It will take a while before IO can release...



Isn't the reason for them taking some time to release due to getting HQ scans, that's all I've heard about? I don't think they have problems with translating speed. 

On the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems like Ippo is facing someone with only 3 matches? He better own this guy in the first round.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2009)

^!!! that spoiler! I never expected something like that 0.o


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^!!! that spoiler! I never expected something like that 0.o


Yeah, I saw this page and thought that:
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Segan (Jun 8, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Isn't the reason for them taking some time to release due to getting HQ scans, that's all I've heard about? I don't think they have problems with translating speed.
> 
> On the chapter:
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



If the opponent became OPBF ranked with just three matches, then that guy definitely ain't normal...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2009)

He probably has a good amateur record.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2009)

I think this one going a fight that gonna finally stop Ippo fear of geniuses.

hope this one is an evil cocky fella in the same vein of Brian Hawk


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 8, 2009)

Segan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> If the opponent became OPBF ranked with just three matches, then that guy definitely ain't normal...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think he's OPBF ranked I think it's a title match. When I think a bout it this guy is probably a monster though to get this kind of match with only 3 wins - who does he think he is, Little Mac?


----------



## Yak (Jun 9, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think he's OPBF ranked I think it's a title match. When I think a bout it this guy is probably a monster though to get this kind of match with only 3 wins - who does he think he is, Little Mac?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Who knows but he probably has to be either a genius or some kind of brutish slaughterer with a mad knack because getting to a title match afte only 3 prior matches means he's been taking it the hard tour. The VERY hard one. Doubt this match'll be easy but then again no one reads this manga to see Ippo destroying fodder.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2009)

What title match are you talking about? I thought Ippo was done defending the japanese belt?


----------



## Yak (Jun 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> What title match are you talking about? I thought Ippo was done defending the japanese belt?



Err... did he relinquish it yet? Quite frankly, I don't remember atm lol


----------



## SaiST (Jun 9, 2009)

Ippo's still the Japanese Champ. So he still has to defend it, but... Way things are going, he probably won't be getting any challenges until the Class A Tournament's done with, and he might relinquish the belt by that point.

But it probably won't work out that way. I'm thinkin' Itagaki's going to be Ippo's last challenger before he moves on up.


----------



## Segan (Jun 9, 2009)

Ippo's still the champ, but I don't get the assumption that it's gonna be a title match. We don't have a translation yet, do we?

Edit: 
So it's an OPBF match.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 9, 2009)

Seems like a nice chapter. I'm really looking forward to the translation.

I just hope Ippo will go apeshit on this new challenger and finally show us that he has the balls to take on everyone in the world. I want to see Karasawa(sp?)-owNage and not shit like Ippo vs. Take or Malcolm...


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 9, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> Seems like a nice chapter. I'm really looking forward to the translation.
> 
> I just hope Ippo will go apeshit on this new challenger and finally show us that he has the balls to take on everyone in the world. I want to see Karasawa(sp?)-owNage and not shit like Ippo vs. Take or Malcolm...



quoted for truth!
i hope he'll end his fight fast and move on to a bigger stage, namely the world


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 9, 2009)

Segan said:


> Ippo's still the champ, but I don't get the assumption that it's gonna be a title match. We don't have a translation yet, do we?
> 
> Edit: Perez plans Ronaldo swoop - But Real president rules out Alonso bid.
> So it's an OPBF match.


Okay so it's not a title match, I made that assumption based on the idea that it would be hard to challenge a champion with only 1 or 2 wins under you belt, much less a champion from another country with only 3 wins. I felt it was a sensible assumption based on what I knew. Guess not.


----------



## VonDoom (Jun 10, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> Seems like a nice chapter. I'm really looking forward to the translation.
> 
> I just hope Ippo will go apeshit on this new challenger and finally show us that he has the balls to take on everyone in the world. I want to see Karasawa(sp?)-owNage and not shit like Ippo vs. Take or Malcolm...



Yeah, I think another shorter fight for Ippo while he takes out the rest of the OPBF would be a nice change of pace while Itagaki goes through the A-class Tournament.  How many OPBF local champs does Ippo need to go through after the Indonesian champ?  Australia was the only other one Miyata fought, right?


----------



## Glued (Jun 10, 2009)

Take Keichi was actually one of the more interesting men that Ippo fought.


----------



## Yak (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the chapter again, Puar.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 14, 2009)

thanks puar! seems ippo is facing a itagaki/miyata like fighter


----------



## Raviene (Jun 14, 2009)

meh... i really dont care how much of a genius his next opponent is...he still only had 3 fights and EXPERIENCE plays the biggest part when fighting someone like Ippo...

Ippo should murder this damn bastard in under 2 rounds or the little credibility left in this manga will be totally out the window


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jun 14, 2009)

Raviene said:


> meh... i really dont care how much of a genius his next opponent is...he still only had 3 fights and EXPERIENCE plays the biggest part when fighting someone like Ippo...
> 
> Ippo should murder this damn bastard in under 2 rounds or the little credibility left in this manga will be totally out the window



You leave out the possibility of 
A. He has observed innumerable matches before and has grasped what he needs to know (if he's a genius, then doing something like kid miyata did to watch his dad's matches and find the techniques should be no problem)
B. His real experience comes from tons of sparring matches
C. One of the above is true/the "genius" thing is mainly for intimidation purposes


----------



## SaiST (Jun 14, 2009)

Talent alone doesn't get you a belt in three matches. Either the previous Indonesian Champ didn't have much in the way of challengers, or this guy has some kind of a _super_ manager...

A rival has appeared, Yagi-chan! </Kamogawa>

So, how many prodigies has Ippo destroyed thus far? Miyata, Hayami, Sawamura... Can we count pre-Sharingan Itagaki?


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Jun 14, 2009)

beating this "genius" without getting equally beaten up is the precursor to beating Itagaki and Myata.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2009)

Itakagi and Ippo moment was so homo =S.

Hope in this match Ippo gets destroyed the kid need to taste another defeat so the manga can get some realism again...Miyata fucked up HNI  standards and come on if Joe was able to get like 3 or 4 loses and challenge the champion why Ippo cant get more loses?.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 14, 2009)

I think I'm finally able to put the Randy boy mocker behind me. But, this has got to hurry up. Ippo needs to fight a damn true world ranker and move to the big leagues. I've loved this manga since chapter 1 and the first episode, but it's damn time we got too serious buisness. I mean, at least give him someone like Arnie who has status and experience against "the world".


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2009)

I stopped caring about realism after Miyata won with that bullshit lightning speed counter. I will just enjoy the manga for what it is. A good sports shounen.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 14, 2009)

Segan said:


> I stopped caring about realism after Miyata won with that bullshit lightning speed counter. I will just enjoy the manga for what it is. A good sports shounen.



well at least we have Sendou who don't care about losing..he always comes back to fight again!


----------



## Segan (Jun 14, 2009)

Sendou doesn't care about losing? He won't challenge Ippo again unless he's sure he will win.


----------



## Glued (Jun 14, 2009)

This guy is the reverse of Take Keichi. A young punk with no experience.

Ippo should maul this scrub.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 14, 2009)

Three fights, and a title?

This guy must have Don King backing him.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 15, 2009)

I wonder if this guy has a record besides a professional one like Vorg.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2009)

> Three fights, and a title?
> 
> This guy must have Don King backing him.


Didn't Kosta Tszyu have a world title fight after only 2 years? I'm thinking this guy has a really good amateur record.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 15, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I wonder if this guy has a record besides a professional one like Vorg.



problem is amateur experience is totally different from professional...the boxers mindset alone are worlds apart... 

-AMS approach it as a SPORT while PROS approach it like their life depended on it
-most AMS are also just content on scoring points while most PROS are there to hurt their opponent as much as possible

..but AM experience do help on setting boxing fundamentals, dealing w/ different styles etc.

...guess well just wait and see this genius that they're hyping...and if he doesn't have any AM background then i expect Ippo to KTFO this guy in under 20secs of the first round


----------



## Segan (Jun 15, 2009)

Raviene said:


> problem is amateur experience is totally different from professional...the boxers mindset alone are worlds apart...
> 
> -AMS approach it as a SPORT while PROS approach it like their life depended on it
> -most AMS are also just content on scoring points while most PROS are there to hurt their opponent as much as possible
> ...


Since when has Ippo ever knocked out a goddamn national champ in under 20 seconds, let alone in the first round?

The fight is sure to go over a few rounds at least.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 15, 2009)

Any one who thinks this fight will be fodder for Ippo is about to get a rude awakening.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 15, 2009)

i've noticed something about this manga

All the the great and/or promising boxers are geniuses or gifted in one way or another

- Ippo had abnormal strenght, stamina and balance  before he started boxing thanks to a lifetime working in the fisherboat
- if it wasn't for Sawamura's unique shoulder muscles, he wont be able to perfom "the bullet"
- Mashiba's abnormally long arms is what allows him to do the flicker 
- Brian Hawk and his natural grasp for violence
- then you have the official geniuses like Takamura, Miyata and ridiculous Itagaki

Morikawas message to us is: "if you're not gifted, or have some kind of special talent, hard work aint work crap, no matter how hard you try you'll be just laughingstock like AoKimura"

that's harsh Mori


----------



## Inugami (Jun 15, 2009)

well sometimes the manga says Miyata isn't really a genius  or even suited for boxing when he fight vs another genius ... and that Ippo isn't a genius but a hard worker .

This manga has too much problems with geniuses.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 15, 2009)

The word Genius seems cliche at this point.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 15, 2009)

only certain thing is, if you're not called genius or gifted at some point of your career, then you're worthless. Hard work alone in boxing gets you nowhere.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 15, 2009)

> only certain thing is, if you're not called genius or gifted at some point of your career, then you're worthless. Hard work alone in boxing gets you nowhere.


This is actually true. You need to have some natural talent for the sport. That being said you also need to work hard otherwise you will get your ass handed to you due to lack of sharpness and fitness problems.


----------



## VonDoom (Jun 15, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Any one who thinks this fight will be fodder for Ippo is about to get a rude awakening.



More than likely this next Ippo fight will be a longer one, but I guess it depends on how much of the lead-in time is spent focusing on Ippo's training/preparation.  The more focus on the A-Class Tourney, the less on the "unparalleled genius" especially if Kamogawa is going to be absent during this lead-in period.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 16, 2009)

i've been thinking about all these titles being mentioned...the boxers going for world titles...WBC, WBA, IBF etc. 

..but still no mention of The Ring belt


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 16, 2009)

I think Ippo won't have much of a problem as Miyata had because Ippo is already used to a genius, having one who loves to spar with him. Maybe he will say something in the end like "I already know a genius who is much geniuser than you." Or something >_>


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 16, 2009)

Zeroshin said:


> I think Ippo won't have much of a problem as Miyata had because Ippo is already used to a genius, having one who loves to spar with him. Maybe he will say something in the end like *"I already know a genius who is much geniuser than you."* Or something >_>



haha yes, that's what's to be expected, but that would hype itagaki again..^^


----------



## Puar (Jun 17, 2009)

Locard said:


> i've noticed something about this manga
> 
> All the the great and/or promising boxers are geniuses or gifted in one way or another
> 
> ...



You forget Imae, the King of Boring.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

-lights up the Puar signal-


----------



## Gunners (Jun 17, 2009)

Trainer looks like that Malcom guys trainer, the guy Kamagowa smashed.


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2009)

Huh, I thought it was the same trainer that coached Brian Hawk.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Huh, I thought it was the same trainer that coached Brian Hawk.


Same here, looks like an interesting chapter.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 17, 2009)

I believe they're one and the same. Miquel/Miguel or something, but he's definitely Brian Hawk's trainer, no question.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2009)

LOl at Miguel Zale coaching another freak .

btw that guy has the same cocky face of Itagaki.

volkovawolf

but more childish .


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh man, Ippo's fighting a guy who can climb trees with monkeys.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going to put all my hope that tarzan boy gonna own Ippo someone must take revenge of those japanese doing stupid jokes after destroying Randy dream!!

Link removed

''I'm almost kind of jealous of him ''

jerk that wasn't even funny


----------



## Fran (Jun 17, 2009)

I think Ippo is ripe for another loss :ho


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 17, 2009)

yeah, it's hawks 2nd!
i think he found another fighter like hawk who fights very "naturally" and has few to none training.. i still hope that ippo will destroy him early... damn monkey

but maaaaaybe his opponent goes oozaru in the fight und who knows what'll happen then


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 17, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> I think Ippo is ripe for another loss :ho



Yes, but not to a character that was just introduced. The build up to Date was immense. If he loses again, it'll probably be to Itagaki, or an old rival.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 17, 2009)

Locard said:


> that's harsh Mori


Welcome to shounen manga, Locard.  It's nice to meet you.


----------



## Glued (Jun 17, 2009)

I wonder if this guy will swing into the ring on a jungle vine.

I sort of get the feeling he will spend most of the fight _monkeying around._

Lets just hope he doesn't go _ape shit._

or 

That he drives Ippo _bananas_


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 17, 2009)

Somehow I really like this kid even though we haven't really seen him do or say anything. Hope he'll be awesome though and have an interesting fight.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 17, 2009)

Hangatýr said:


> Yes, but not to a character that was just introduced. The build up to Date was immense. If he loses again, it'll probably be to Itagaki, or an old rival.



LOL, Ippo will never loose against someone as stupid as Itagaki in a real match


----------



## Segan (Jun 17, 2009)

Rock_Lee said:


> LOL, Ippo will never loose against someone as stupid as Itagaki in a real match


Hey, hey, don't jinx him, man!


----------



## Angelus (Jun 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Hey, hey, don't jinx him, man!



Shit, you're right. Now how do I un-jinx him? 


EDIT: I just "read" the new RAW and it reminded me of my post from a few days ago:



Rock_Lee said:


> Seems like a nice chapter. I'm really looking forward to the translation.
> 
> *I just hope Ippo will go apeshit on this new challenger* and finally show us that he has the balls to take on everyone in the world. I want to see Karasawa(sp?)-owNage and not shit like Ippo vs. Take or Malcolm...



I must be psychic or something


----------



## Hagen (Jun 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Welcome to shounen manga, Locard.  It's nice to meet you.


i thought shounen was supposed to depict that hardworkers > geniuses, because most kids cant relate to the genius type, and its good for their selsfteem etc

im afraid Morikawa will provoke kids to drop boxing if he doesnt give some limelight to the hardworker type 




Rock_Lee said:


> LOL, Ippo will never loose against someone as stupid as Itagaki in a real match


keep on the jinx i say! Itagaki is probably the worst character of the series, not only he's boring as hell, but he's DAMAGED the manga by destroying the realistic feel that HNI matches always had, with his slow-motion-sight-hyper-reflexes bs. 

Thanks to him, now we have Miyata's counters spamming beams of light, and God knows what else we'll see in the future. Only good thing about him is Nanako, who always brings the love-triangle lulz


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 17, 2009)

Shounen in general is often contradictory like that, not just HnI. It's quite interesting. In _Naruto_, for example, the main character is arguably the _opposite_ of the talentless hack he was often seen as by the other characters -- when you have a demon inside you, that counts as innate power, a form of talent. The real hard-working, talentless guy is Rock Lee, who loses pretty much every single important fight except for his introductory spar. In _Slam Dunk_, you have Sakuragi, who is juxtaposed with the genius Rukawa in another superficial talentless vs talented theme, but in reality he's very talented himself, blessed with a good height and excellent aptitude for the sport, seen in the exceedingly rapid rate at which he picks certain skills up. The list goes on. This is why I often find a lot of Shounen interesting -- the constant contradiction at work. 

And I actually like Itagaki. I hate the fact that the bullet time thing came out of nowhere (if you're going to include it, at least include it from the start for consistency) but I like his personality. He adds some refreshing spice to things.


----------



## G-Man (Jun 17, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Shounen in general is often contradictory like that, not just HnI. It's quite interesting. In _Naruto_, for example, the main character is arguably the _opposite_ of the talentless hack he was often seen as by the other characters -- when you have a demon inside you, that counts as innate power, a form of talent. The real hard-working, talentless guy is Rock Lee, who loses pretty much every single important fight except for his introductory spar. In _Slam Dunk_, you have Sakuragi, who is juxtaposed with the genius Rukawa in another superficial talentless vs talented theme, but in reality he's very talented himself, blessed with a good height and excellent aptitude for the sport, seen in the exceedingly rapid rate at which he picks certain skills up. The list goes on. This is why I often find a lot of Shounen interesting -- the constant contradiction at work.
> 
> And I actually like Itagaki. I hate the fact that the bullet time thing came out of nowhere (if you're going to include it, at least include it from the start for consistency) but I like his personality. He adds some refreshing spice to things.



Itagaki's humorous moments are the only thing I like about him.

But yeah, in Shonen, the main hero is always someone whose blessed with truckloads of natural talent.  Its primarily because the main hero is someone young or new to the sport, so he needs some kind of natural edge to catch up to the more experienced enemies and allies.  Hard workers amount to shit in Shonen.

Hell, Naruto is a genius, period.  Problem is he was cursed with some of the most useless teachers in Shonen history up until recently, so because no one ever taught him properly everyone thought he was a moron.

The only real example I can think of in Shonen of a genuine hard worker who can compete with geniuses is Kenichi from Histroy's Strongest Disciple Kenichi.  We are constantly told by everyone and their mother that Kenichi is a talentless hack compared to most of the other characters, but he works so damn hard (he suffers flashbacks of previous training regiments that would make a 'Nam veteran shudder) that he's managed to catch up through sheer bloody-minded tenacity.

It helps that he has some of the best fighters in the world teaching him (and two of them are good healers incase he overdoes it), and even then he's no match for the true elite of his world and he likely won't reach that level any time soon.  His only natural talent is that he's good at taking a beating (because he's been bullied his etire life).


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 18, 2009)

Shikamaru is a lazy genius. >_>

Up until he learns to be responsible.


----------



## Fran (Jun 18, 2009)

> And I actually like Itagaki. I hate the fact that the bullet time thing came out of nowhere (if you're going to include it, at least include it from the start for consistency) but I like his personality. He adds some refreshing spice to things.



Yeah, that much I can agree with. His family is win  "Itagakimasu". I laughed quite hard. Especially when his dad turned up for matches and started a comedy sequence with Takamura.

Takamura  What a manly man.


----------



## Segan (Jun 18, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Yeah, that much I can agree with. His family is win  "Itagakimasu". I laughed quite hard. Especially when his dad turned up for matches and started a comedy sequence with Takamura.
> 
> Takamura  What a manly man.


You make it sound like you're a girl.

Looking at his lifestyle, I think that the Indonesian champ has no amateur record at all.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

Locard said:


> i thought shounen was supposed to depict that hardworkers > geniuses, because most kids cant relate to the genius type, and its good for their selsfteem etc


Name a shounen manga with a main character that only has hard work going for them?

Oh...and Kenichi beating any Yomi member kind of shits on him not being a genius.  How long has he been training?  Who cares what people 'say' when he wins fights against specialists who've been training most their life?  It's hardly been a full schoolyear since he saw Miu hopping about.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

I like Itagaki. I really don't know how you can say Itagaki makes this manga horrible, he has the best relationships with every character in the manga, save miyata which is funny since he is basically a counter balance for every thing miyata stands for as a boxer. Miyata broke the realism, but Ippo endless durability is pretty hax. There is no way a character like Ippo can actually still be alive in the real world. His recovery time is pretty realistic, but honestly the guy should be suffering from brain damage, speaking in a slur, and stuttering. 

Kenichi is a durability monster, that's his ultimate talent. Those geniuses he fought could never match Kenichi in sheer durability and at least most of them side from Seigfriend and probably Boris were glass cannons.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 18, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Name a shounen manga with a main character that only has hard work going for them?


like it was already mentioned, Kenichi

Death Note? GTO? . Onizuka might be a fighting machine but the plot is about him trying to become a great teacher, and he has to struggle a lot to reach his goal because he has no aptitude for that



> Oh...and Kenichi beating any Yomi member kind of shits on him not being a genius.  How long has he been training?  Who cares what people 'say' when he wins fights against specialists who've been training most their life?  It's hardly been a full schoolyear since he saw Miu hopping about.


disciple of the "strongest in history" + inhuman training regiments, that's the key to victory there.  

and even if most shounen main characters tend to be geniuses in the end, shounen mangas are still supposed to acknowledge the efforts of the hardworker side characters and give them their limelight. 


*Spoiler*: _this is how shounen is supposed to be_ 













and about Lee, yeah, he's lost all his major fights (couldn't be helped since his opponents were utter monsters) but he's still one of the strongest rookies in Konoha, and thanks to hard work alone.

but what are the accomplishments of the hardworkers in HNI? 
*deep silence*



Wuzzman said:


> I like Itagaki. I really don't know how you can say Itagaki makes this manga horrible


he's boring and his fighting style is like a mix of Nekota, Hayami and Miyata all halfassed thrown together + ridiculously haxed speed




> he has the best relationships with every character in the manga


he's a lame Ippo wannabe who craves for Ippo's  prowess, belt and even his girlfriend, but has zero balls to do something about it. Ippo at least was hoping to fight Miyata, despite his huge man crush on him.



> Miyata broke the realism


Itagaki did it first 

after him, any unrealistic bs is allowed, thanks manabu-kun


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Your wondering into the matter of opinion range in which case you still haven't posted any real arguments besides he suxors. To be honest Ippo broke the realism a long time ago.


----------



## Glued (Jun 18, 2009)

Takamura, the bear killer.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 18, 2009)

Ippo didnt broke anything. There are people in the world who are just, you know, _tough_

Bear killing, as impossible as it could seem, is still within the limits of reality. i remember a thread a while ago about a guy who killed a bear with a stick

Now this kind of bs i what i'd call unrealistic


*Spoiler*: __ 


















screw you Itagaki, for opening the pandora's box. Goodbye my realistic boxing manga, it was nice to meet you


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 18, 2009)

A; Their insults are hyperbole at worst, what I think is extra motivation, and a comedy tool at best.  I would be more apt to believe you if not for him sprouting the eyes as a kid.  Not a gag scene.  If anything, Ryuuto is the hard worker of that series and well...look at him now.

B; Hermit himself says he's also a genius.  Thus kind of derailing his rant.

C; Everyone says Rock Lee is strong.  Proof is in the fight record.  Sakura's stronger than him.  She beat an Akatsuki, man.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 18, 2009)

well Takamura didn't kill the Bear he just Koed him also the manga put a weak point on that bear  .

but more important the Bear fight don't affect the plot that scene was just for the lulz so I don't think we must compare the Miyata vs RBJ fight with the bear one.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jun 18, 2009)

Itagaki is simply seeing things at a higher frame rate, which is rare but possible in a human, considering humans eyes see at a higher frame rate then we actually process. In the old days that was a trait swords men must have to be considered master swordsmen. I stick with Ippo durability, no feather weight gets hit as often as he does and not suffering from some sort of brain damage.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 19, 2009)

I also must remark that what Itagaki did there -- making the other guy look like he's moving in slow motion -- can be seen in real boxing, too. It reminds me of Hamed/Robinson, Ali/Williams or Jones/Hall, to give some examples. Jones was so quick and tricky that he was even able to get behind the opponent, wait for him to turn around, and then send off a lightning hook that floored him.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 19, 2009)

That wasn't so much about Jones being quick, as it was Hall getting too sluggish after taking a few good hits. He was slowin' up ever since that double right in round 1... You can tell exactly when Jones decided to start having fun when he realized that too. That was kind of funny.

So anyways--how are you guys going to start complaining about Itagaki's bullet-time, when we have hard hitters, in the lower weight classes, knocking folks to the opposite ends of the ring with a single hook like ragdolls?  There *are* boxers that have such an excellent combination of perception, reflexes, and agility that can allow them to literally dance around their opponents. But as with just about everything in Hajime no Ippo, it can be exaggerated quite a bit.

Itagaki was hardly the first to break the mold. HnI was unrealistic a good long while before Itagaki was even introduced.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 19, 2009)

There are plenty of other more suitable Jones examples that can be used. Hell, you don't even need to use Jones -- you can talk about Leonard, Camacho, Pep, Whitaker, Hamed, Ali, etc. I think the basic point holds.


----------



## Raviene (Jun 19, 2009)

it was first broken when Ippo beat Vorg ...yup yup


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 19, 2009)

nothing surpasses miyata's 770mph+ counter


----------



## SaiST (Jun 19, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I think the basic point holds.


Holds strong. I wasn't contesting your point, just the example.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 19, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> A; Their insults are hyperbole at worst, what I think is extra motivation, and a comedy tool at best.  I would be more apt to believe you if not for him sprouting the eyes as a kid.  Not a gag scene.  If anything, Ryuuto is the hard worker of that series and well...look at him now.
> 
> B; Hermit himself says he's also a genius.  Thus kind of derailing his rant.
> 
> C; Everyone says Rock Lee is strong.  Proof is in the fight record.  Sakura's stronger than him.  She beat an Akatsuki, man.


Ryuuto is still a force to reckon with even in wheelchair, thats'saying something, i dont recall Hermit ever boasting, and all Sakura has defeated is a giant centipede that was moving probably at the speed of syrup





Oxvial said:


> well Takamura didn't kill the Bear he just Koed him also the manga put a weak point on that bear  .
> 
> but more important the Bear fight don't affect the plot that scene was just for the lulz so I don't think we must compare the Miyata vs RBJ fight with the bear one.


Good point



Wuzzman said:


> Itagaki is simply seeing things at a higher frame rate, which is rare but possible in a human, considering humans eyes see at a higher frame rate then we actually process. In the old days that was a trait swords men must have to be considered master swordsmen. I stick with Ippo durability, no feather weight gets hit as often as he does and not suffering from some sort of brain damage.


its funny  how you consider Ippo's durability unrealistic yet you think Itagaki's retarded time-stop a la Dio Brando is even conceivable



SaiST said:


> So anyways--how are you guys going to start complaining about Itagaki's bullet-time, when we have hard hitters, in the lower weight classes, knocking folks to the opposite ends of the ring with a single hook like ragdolls?  There *are* boxers that have such an excellent combination of perception, reflexes, and agility that can allow them to literally dance around their opponents.


Its not about dancing around, its about a fighter watching another fighter (who is not precissely an old lady with arthritis) as if he wasnt moving at all, and even having thoughts and reflections "do i hit or not, hmm?" in the span of a fraction of second that it takes a punch at full force to land

Itagaki was the first one to really break the mold. before him, we had things that were borderline metahuman, but they were just that _borderline_. Itagaki's match would suit better in HSDK or Grappler Baki than in a sports manga that always had a realistic feel to it. 

And just when i was trying to put it past and pretend it never happened, that morikawa wont repeat such thing again.. we had Miyata vs RBJ


----------



## dyoll (Jun 20, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> well Takamura didn't kill the Bear he just Koed him also the manga put a weak point on that bear  .
> 
> but more important the Bear fight don't affect the plot that scene was just for the lulz so I don't think we must compare the Miyata vs RBJ fight with the bear one.



I find it hilarious that in real life a bears fore head is its strong point smaller rifles wont kill a bear if shot in the forehead.


----------



## Death (Jun 20, 2009)

Takamura's punch can't be compared to some small rifle.


----------



## Angelus (Jun 20, 2009)

Death said:


> Takamura's punch can't be compared to some small rifle.



Yeah, his punches are DYNAMITE!!!


----------



## Biolink (Jun 20, 2009)

Ippo stopped being realistic when Date did the heartbreak shot.

So Date punches you in the heart, you are completely stunned for a millisecond, and in 1 seconds time he can knock you out. 

Getting knocked out can happen in 1 second. Maybe even getting punched directly in the heart and unsettling it, is enough to stun you(If not kill you...), but nobodies mastered any skill like that in boxing(Punch you in the heart, wait for it..., KNOCKOUT).

The way they explained it(Corkscrew blow which negates your heart beat) was retarded.

I still love this manga either way though


----------



## Inugami (Jun 20, 2009)

Hajime no Ippo has those things cuz is a shounen the young readers want to see some kind of inhuman ability on all mangas but HnI was still okay the Heart punch was a difficult feat to do in real life but still that one has some kind of logic.

but lately is getting more and more unrealistic =S lets hope Mowgli don't start fighting like the jungle fella of Ashita no Joe with those Blanka rolls.


----------



## bugrit (Jun 20, 2009)

*lol*

hmmm. 
kenichi talent is toughness
lee's talent could be aptitude for taijutsu

geniuses who trained and worked hard
neji 
sasuke
everyone from yomi[HSDK]

point being as unrealistic as abillities go the whole idea of talentless vs genius is a bit off. pretty much everyone works hard, u get exceptions [agon from ES21, berserker from hsdk] but on the whole its sort of a non issue.

back to ippo. the idea of bullet time is talked about alot in journals and what not of fighters, where they momentarily feel like everything is in slow motion. i think as far was we know its a phenomena/weak explanation. 

the bs part is more about the speed that itagaki moves. if anyone of u sparred with someone, its a bit beyond metahuman to go from "glaring u full on and on guard" to "woops whered u go, shit ur behind me". although being groggy from multiple hits can stuff up your perception.

but that doesnt matter anymore since lightspeed punch arrived.

on the upcoming ippo fight im more interested in whats the reason the indo guy has for fighting... seems like a pretty mellow guy. hope we can get a side arc on takamuras training trips, has he got a secret kid stashed somewhere??? lol. ppl r gonna give me shit for tht last comment


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2009)

I have to say Miyata and Itagaki are annoying.

And while everyone's abilities are unrealistic, their's often pushes it too far for me.

Broken jaws required for the pair of them.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 22, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I have to say Miyata and Itagaki are annoying.
> 
> And while everyone's abilities are unrealistic, their's often pushes it too far for me.
> 
> Broken jaws required for the pair of them.



Yeah that would be awesome also get retired by boxing or get retarded like that  friend of Joe (Ashita no Joe) .

But Mori don't have the ball to really hurt his characters with Miyata vs RBJ result I can see just a happy road in this manga.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2009)

I fear for my Sendo-kun 

He needs to

1) Beat Ippo by KO

and

2) Not fight Richardo first

Seriously


----------



## Hagen (Jun 22, 2009)

Sendo will fight Ricardo, lose the match and get crippled

that way Ippo will have more motivation to fight Ricardo, because it seems Date  wasn't enough 

the match will take place in Mexico, so Ippo will have all the crowd against him, making it even more difficult.

at the end of the match, Ippo will give a touchy speech, but the crowd cant speak japanese, so they'll think he's mocking them or something, hilarity will ensue as Ippo and Kamogawa run from the angry crowd  

and thats how i think Ippo vs Martinez will happen. it'd be cool, dont you agree?


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 22, 2009)

Aside from the Sendou crippling it's fine although it's obvious Sendou would reappear as a trainer


----------



## Hagen (Jun 22, 2009)

yeah, that's what they all do

but if Martinez is gonna be Ippo's final opponent someday, Sendo needs to lose and lose HARD


----------



## Glued (Jun 22, 2009)

Sendou is no longer worthy of respect.

He has lost to Ippo twice and the only reason he beat Vorg was due to bias ref and judges.

Hell Sendou admits Vorg is better.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 22, 2009)

Sendo is a top boxer, I don't understand why people feel Martinez needs to stomp the career out of him. Though he is not really the sort of person who would be content going after a belt held by a lesser champ.

Also being inferior to Vorg isn't exactly a bad thing neither is losing to Ippo twice.


----------



## Eloking (Jun 22, 2009)

There's a lot of world champion right now that started their career poorly. And I don't see why Ippo's manga should be different.

Personally, I hope we'll see more of him in the future.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 23, 2009)

Recca said:


> Sendo is a top boxer, I don't understand why people feel Martinez needs to stomp the career out of him. Though he is not really the sort of person who would be content going after a belt held by a lesser champ.
> 
> Also being inferior to Vorg isn't exactly a bad thing neither is losing to Ippo twice.



Seriously... Why all the Sendou hate??? 




JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't really think Sendo get killed via Martinez gloves going to do the trick...Miyata with all his bullshit talk about how his father style can take the world...NEVER talked about get a match with Martinez...that's the problem with Mori he loves Miyata too much hes so obvious Miyata losing a fight with the world champ because he wanted to prove his boxing style with the legendary champion would be a better motivation for Ippo to win.

the weigh management was an excuse of Mori to avoid Miyata death.

edit.Thanks Puar!

hmmm I'm starting to like the hype about the new boxer...but I really hope this one don't become another weird fight like the Gedo one.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sendou is no longer worthy of respect.
> 
> He has lost to Ippo twice and the only reason he beat Vorg was due to bias ref and judges.
> 
> Hell Sendou admits Vorg is better.



Volg is another overpowered prettyboy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 

"I can out-infight experts like Ippo and Sendo and _I'm an ever better Outboxer than that"_

He's Miyata with a smile.

Thankfully he's pissed off to a different weight class and continent.

He won't even be brought back to fight Mashiba now the latter has moved up to Lightweight.

I should also point out

1) Volg trained since he was, like, five and Sendo had been boxing for about two years when they fought

2) The second Sendo/Ippo fight is the best in the manga, bar none.

3) Sendo ruined Miyata's shit



Recca said:


> Sendo is a top boxer, I don't understand why people feel Martinez needs to stomp the career out of him. Though he is not really the sort of person who would be content going after a belt held by a lesser champ.
> 
> Also being inferior to Vorg isn't exactly a bad thing neither is losing to Ippo twice.



Ippo is the main freaking character. He's the very definition of a boring Invincible Hero...

Not that he is boring.



Oxvial said:


> I don't really think Sendo get killed via Martinez gloves going to do the trick...Miyata with all his bullshit talk about how his father style can take the world...NEVER talked about get a match with Martinez...that's the problem with Mori he loves Miyata too much hes so obvious Miyata losing a fight with the world champ because he wanted to prove his boxing style with the legendary champion would be a better motivation for Ippo to win.
> 
> the weigh management was an excuse of Mori to avoid Miyata death.
> 
> ...



The Gedo fight was good. They suckered you in thinking he was a crappy boxing and he turned out to be a really tough friend.

Also the money stuff was quite funny.

Anyway, you know at the end of action films where they have a massive battle?

You know if a goodguy who isn't the hero faces the big-bad first they'll just get destroyed so the Hero can rage about it.

That is what Sendo/Miyata facing Martinez first is like.



			
				Locard said:
			
		

> that way Ippo will have more motivation to fight Ricardo, because it seems Date wasn't enough



That was a long time ago though

It will go:

Sendo face Martinez
Sendo loses (He won't die. If Mori wouldn't kill Ryuhei he won't kill Sendo, though crippling is not impossible)
Ippo rages
Ippo beats Martinez
Ippo challenges Miyata


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2009)

New chapter

When they read out the list of genius boxers the whole "Three match Champion" thing doesn't seem so bad huh?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

Sendou should die. Ashita no Joe and all that.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2009)

> Goku's dream is, once he becomes world champion, to spread environmental awareness.



VOMIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIT


----------



## Glued (Jun 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Volg is another overpowered prettyboy ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Vorg has talent, that is not overpowered.



> "I can out-infight experts like Ippo and Sendo and _I'm an ever better Outboxer than that"_



Miyata is a pure outboxer, Vorg is hybrid fighter. 



> He's Miyata with a smile.



Nay, when Sendou won against Vorg, he didn't earn that victory. Same as Miyata vs scrub in Thailand.

Difference is that Vorg was forced to leave the country and abandoned by his Japanese gym. Plus Vorg was able to handle his defeat with dignity and respect.

He left with dignity and respect.

Miyata dishonored his oath to Ippo and fought a guy simply because his father lost to that man's father.

Vorg fights so his mother can make him soup.



> Thankfully he's pissed off to a different weight class and continent.
> 
> He won't even be brought back to fight Mashiba now the latter has moved up to Lightweight.
> 
> ...



1) It does not matter, Vorg proved he is a better man and boxer than Sendou.

2) Opinion, Sawamara had Ippo in the palm of his hand. Shimabukuro literally tanked the Dempsey Roll head on and kept on going with Ippo blow for blow. Sawamura and Mashiba, Kimura vs Mashiba, Takamura vs Bryan Hawk, were all incredible bouts.

Sawamura had Ippo like putty in his hand. He came closer to beating Ippo than anyone else, except Date who actually did.

Its a good thing Sawamura and Date retired and Vorg went up in weight class. Cause each one of these men was a better boxer than Sendou.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jun 23, 2009)

Vorg outboxed Sendo and should've won really, but he wouldn't have fared so well against Sendo after his lower body training kicked in.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2009)

Sawamura got ahead because Ippo used the one move he knew not to use. Until then he'd been ahead the whole while and would have finished Sawamura if not for his fouling.

Re-Reading it I was amazed I didn't spot that incredible PIS before.



> Vorg outboxed Sendo and should've won really, but he wouldn't have fared so well against Sendo after his lower body training kicked in.



Volg maybe the strongest boxer, pound for pound, in the series. He can infight to match and beat Ippo and Sendo. He's even better at outboxing. He has amazingly high level technique.

I have no doubt he could defeat Ippo, Sendo and Date.

This isn't praise, it's condemnation.

He's a God Sue

Even Ippo's win was asspulled, as you can tell by the fact it was Ippo who ended up in hospital and Volg visited him. He won by strength of being the main character.

But what can anyone do against such Sueness?

*EDIT:* Posted edited for more completeness and better English


----------



## Inugami (Jun 23, 2009)

noooo ! looks like he gonna be an out boxer...eeewww!!!


----------



## Raviene (Jun 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> New chapter
> 
> When they read out the list of genius boxers the whole "Three match Champion" thing doesn't seem so bad huh?



nope..maybe a national champion in a country w/ shitty contenders but in the world stage...hell no!!

...besides the only fighter worth mentioning there was Wilfred Benitez who won the World lightwelterweight title when he was just 17 yrs old...he maybe young but he already had 20+ fights prior to the title bout

however..i'd have to agree that natural talent does take you a long way in boxing


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't think sendou needs to lose hard to get an Ippo Rampage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 23, 2009)

You know what, I enjoyed Ippo alot more without the fandumb : /


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2009)

So... GTFO?


----------



## Segan (Jun 23, 2009)

What's going on here?


----------



## TalikX (Jun 23, 2009)

Lol Morikawa...some guy who hangs out with monkeys? Come on man.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh shit it's Gokuuu.  I know the guy's going to lose, so I'll just read after the fight is done.  There is no drama, no intrigue..is that a bad thing?


----------



## Eldritch (Jun 23, 2009)

lol oh hey look it's bryan hawk's trainer

old man with the mohawk

but the boxer, my god

looks like an utter queer


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, maybe Mori wanted to balance out the Indonesian dude's being uncivilized and "wildness" and gave him a more pretty boy shonenesque look -_-

Characters I want to lose:
1. Ippo
2. Miyata
3. Takamura
4. Aokimura
5. Sendo

Characters I want to win more often:
1. Mashiba
2. Itagaki
3. Vorg


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Zeroshin said:


> Well, maybe Mori wanted to balance out the Indonesian dude's being uncivilized and "wildness" and gave him a more pretty boy shonenesque look -_-
> 
> Characters I want to lose:
> 1. Ippo
> ...


Mashiba has been constantly winning except for the Ippo and Sawamura matches. Itagaki's has only wins except for the first match. Vorg has only lost twice in his entire professional career, so I don't understand, where you're coming from.

Though, I agree on Takamura. He needs to lose at least once. Once he's in heavyweight, a loss would be a good bet.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2009)

Takumara should never lose to me he is supposed to the the HnI verse perfect boxer. He has world level boxing abilities and a fighting instinct. 

Most characters in Ippo lean towards one end of the spectrum more. Ippo=boxer, Sendo=instinct. Miyata=Boxer, Itagaki=Instinct.


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> Mashiba has been constantly winning except for the Ippo and Sawamura matches. Itagaki's has only wins except for the first match. Vorg has only lost twice in his entire professional career, so I don't understand, where you're coming from.
> 
> Though, I agree on Takamura. He needs to lose at least once. Once he's in heavyweight, a loss would be a good bet.



Oh, I meant to say right now, they deserve the spotlight more than Ippo, Miyata, etc. Like how I was really rooting for Rorschach, their goal before had weight and I really wanted to see if they fail or succeed. IMHO Ippo is beyond his goal by defeating Sendo and sparring with Martinez, and Miyata with his fight with RBJ.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 24, 2009)

we already have our Mashiba fight ...unfortunately a short lame one that ended with a comic relief so don't expect to see another on 2 or 3 years.

Miyata is never going to lose only RBJ was able to defeat him but Mori just don't wanted the only way he can lose is figthing Martinez or another freak like Takamura.

Itagaki wins too much I hope he gets defeated in the A tournament.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 24, 2009)

Aokimura always lose what's the point of making them lose forever


----------



## Segan (Jun 24, 2009)

Hiruma said:


> Aokimura always lose what's the point of making them lose forever


Aokimura are way too cocky, they don't deserve to win. Instead of diligently working off their asses they only make big mouths.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 24, 2009)

Recca said:


> Takumara should never lose to me he is supposed to the the HnI verse perfect boxer.


no, that's Ricardo 

seriously, Takamura might be greatest boxer alive, but his attitude towards the sport is despicable. His latest matches have been crap because he doesnt take boxing seriously anymore, he cares more for showing off. Because he doesnt face real opposition, his matches are getting more and more stupid. He's turned into Aokimura in reverse. That's why he needs another Brian Hawk in his life asap




Segan said:


> Aokimura are way too cocky, they don't deserve to win.


going by that logic, Takamura should be a mere chunnin level boxer 

however, Aokimura = comedic relief, so they'll probably keep losing forever just for the lulz factor


----------



## Glued (Jun 24, 2009)

Takamura is supposed to be perfect, meant to be an inspiration, not someone you can relate to.

He's the Optimus Prime of Hajime no Ippo.

He wants to conquer 6 different weight classes.

Think about the message it would send if he were to lose.

"Kids aim low."


----------



## Inugami (Jun 24, 2009)

I would love to see Takamura defeat via the hand of a boxer that resembles Rocky Balboa on boxing style and appearance .


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2009)

Locard said:


> however, Aokimura = comedic relief, so they'll probably keep losing forever just for the lulz factor


Takamura at least can back up his arrogance, Aokimura can't.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I would love to see Takamura defeat via the hand of a boxer that resembles Rocky Balboa on boxing style and appearance .



Takamura would break him. The only thing Rocky Balboa can do is slug. =p


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2009)

Yeah, a slugger would go down against Takamura. After all, Taka is an insane damage soaker, too.


----------



## Glued (Jun 25, 2009)

They're all great damage soakers. One of the things this manga emphasizes is the fighting spirit.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 25, 2009)

Sometimes it goes completely overboard with that, though -- I still insist that Miyata should have been knocked out by RBJ. That fight left a bad taste in my mouth.

This upcoming opponent looks neat, anyway. Interested to see how he fights.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2009)

Yes, but Mori obviously never intended Miyata to lose. He even had Sawamura hint strongly that it didn't have to make sense.

Oh well, at least I hope Mori will get back to thrilling and intense fights Ippo had in the past, like when he fought the likes of Sendou, Shimabukuro, Sawamura and others.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 25, 2009)

> no, that's Ricardo
> 
> seriously, Takamura might be greatest boxer alive, but his attitude towards the sport is despicable. His latest matches have been crap because he doesnt take boxing seriously anymore, he cares more for showing off. Because he doesnt face real opposition, his matches are getting more and more stupid. He's turned into Aokimura in reverse. That's why he needs another Brian Hawk in his life asap



Takamura actually trains really hard it's just that he's not motivated for these fights. You can't really blame him the people he's fighting aren't on his level I think he wants to move up in weight straight away, then you would see him training really hard.

Does anyone here think that he is losing sight in one eye and wants to get the belts before he can't box anymore?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 25, 2009)

Heh, doubt it. He'll just pull a Sagat and be a top tier asshole spamming ki shots from a corner.


----------



## Segan (Jun 25, 2009)

Recca said:


> Does anyone here think that he is losing sight in one eye and wants to get the belts before he can't box anymore?


Ain't happening.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm Glad Ippo is facing an out boxer type.  He hasn't in a while.  I want to see how his defenses improved against counters and speed and agility


----------



## Inugami (Jun 25, 2009)

Gedo was an out boxer type...



Segan said:


> Yeah, a slugger would go down against Takamura. After all, Taka is an insane damage soaker, too.



after Miyata vs RBJ styles advantages don't make any sense.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jun 26, 2009)

that face of Ippo's next opponent is hilarious

We need to see some Sendo and Volg.

And Mashiba's world stage debute was kinda lackluster.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 27, 2009)

Ippo's opponent is being hyped more then even Randy-boy Junior. Looks like Mori is trying to get it into the fans heads that Ippo is still a contender in this manga despite all his comments about this speedy bastards

Imo_now would be a freaking awesome time for Ippo to lose. After losing, he could actually be forced to look at what he's missing, train, and challenge a world ranker straight away. 

I hope itagaki gets his ass beat down by Karasuwa. That guy should have pretty monstrous endurance and way better skills.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 27, 2009)

...

How exactly is he being hyped more than RBJ? Or do you simply not understand the concept of hyping?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 27, 2009)

RBJ was hyped like the anti miyata...and Mowgli we really don't know nothing about how he fights.,,,I just hope he isn't another out boxer genius type  .


----------



## Glued (Jun 28, 2009)

Ward the Fook

His opponent is fighting to spread a message about how humans should protect the monkeys.


----------



## Fran (Jun 28, 2009)

Monkey-business  
A pretty slow chapter.
I read HNI in 2-3 sittings. I don't think I can contain the suspense anymore.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2009)

yeah sounds like he does in fighting !!! hope Ippo gets owned and say something like..this guy..is better than Miyata!


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2009)

I don't think Ippo's gonna lose, but he's naturally gonna struggle hard.

And thanks, Puar.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jun 28, 2009)

I feel like Ippo will end up somehow, possibly getting "humiliated," as in something like a point victory instead of ANOTHER one of his KOs.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

I find myself doubting that. The monkey boy will have ace reflexes and swaying skills, but if Ippo's gonna get a point victory, he'll need to land clean hits. When Ippo lands clean hits, he breaks people.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I find myself doubting that. The monkey boy will have ace reflexes and swaying skills, but if Ippo's gonna get a point victory, he'll need to land clean hits. When Ippo lands clean hits, he breaks people.


True words have been spoken.


----------



## TalikX (Jun 28, 2009)

I hope this fight will "awaken" Ippo in a sense so that he is more motivated to take on the world and maybe perhaps a new move.


----------



## Eloking (Jun 28, 2009)

It's been some time that we didn't have a Fast KO from Ippo. It would be great way to send him to the world too.


----------



## Segan (Jun 28, 2009)

Eloking said:


> It's been some time that we didn't have a Fast KO from Ippo. It would be great way to send him to the world too.


He's not Takamura. It's not going to happen against other national champs.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 28, 2009)

I see ippo getting dominated the entirety of the fight and then seeing miyata in the crowd or some shit

Going all Green eye

And smashing the shit out of monkey boy's ribs


----------



## Glued (Jun 28, 2009)

Monkey Man's fighting style

[YOUTUBE]zxFkTdCbRTg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Jun 28, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> I see ippo getting dominated the entirety of the fight and *then seeing miyata in the crowd or some shit
> 
> Going all Green eye*
> 
> And smashing the shit out of monkey boy's ribs



please that NOOO! I hate IppoxMiyata homoerotic moments.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jun 28, 2009)

TalikX said:


> I hope this fight will "awaken" Ippo in a sense so that he is more motivated to take on the world and *maybe perhaps a new move*.



What else does he need to learn? He has THREE different sunday punches (4 if you count the short upper/smash he used against Sendou), which can literally be chained together to defeat ANY opponent. At this point, the only thing he needs to do is grow up, as having an adult body (in addition to training) will allow him to "complete" the new Dempsey, which in addition to his step-in, stamina, and power will make him damn near unbeatable.


JihaD


----------



## Yammy (Jun 28, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> please that NOOO! I hate IppoxMiyata homoerotic moments.



Best part of ippo if you ask me. But it's not gay. It's guy love.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 28, 2009)

Around what chapter does the first anime series end?


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Kizaru said:


> Around what chapter does the first anime series end?





But I really suggest you reading it from the start. Lots of small differences between the anime and manga and the evolution of the art is very interesting to observe.


----------



## Yammy (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> But I really suggest you reading it from the start. Lots of small differences between the anime and manga and the evolution of the art is very interesting to observe.


not quite sure you quoted me O.o


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Accidentally pressed multi-quote or something, I guess.


----------



## Blizzard chain (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I find myself doubting that. The monkey boy will have ace reflexes and swaying skills, but if Ippo's gonna get a point victory, he'll need to land clean hits. When Ippo lands clean hits, he breaks people.



here
Sawamura vs. Mashiba
Also, things such as Date's head spin.
If ape-man is such a genius, I don't see why he couldn't pull off something similar (granted, he might take more damage on account of it being ippo, though the reverse could be said if his dodging abilities are that good)


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 28, 2009)

Mashiba and Ippo throw VERY different punches. Mashiba's long arms make closer-quarter combat difficult, Ippo's punches are much, much faster.

And Kamogawa will most definitely make Ippo focus on the body.


----------



## Kizaru (Jun 28, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> But I really suggest you reading it from the start. Lots of small differences between the anime and manga and the evolution of the art is very interesting to observe.



I see. I was trying to save me from reading some chapters since the manga is so long but if there are a lot of differences I'll just start from chapter 1.


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2009)

Hey guys ive read the manga..but I stopped(gonna start reading again)..I just wanted to know what chapter/volume I might have left off at..

It was when Sendo wanted to challenge all the best boxers of Japan I think..he had a little notebook with him and everything..thanks for the help


----------



## Segan (Jun 29, 2009)

Try chapter 807 onwards


----------



## Zeroshin (Jun 29, 2009)

Mowgli has one very, very big, glaring weakness. He enjoys boxing too much. Although, that might be the reason Miguel Zail wants him to fight Ippo ASAP. To teach him that boxing is *NOT FUN*.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 29, 2009)

> I hope this fight will "awaken" Ippo in a sense so that he is more motivated to take on the world and maybe perhaps a new move.



To be honest this is one of the reasons why I'm liking this manga less and less, the emphasis they place on new moves. To me such things should be treated as ornaments and not the actual focus of a fight. 

I preferred when the focus was rooted more to boxing and not whether someone will master a technique in time, or pull of their special punch in time.

*Roy* It should be round about here. 
this


----------



## MuNaZ (Jun 29, 2009)

i would never expected to catch up with this manga so fast... it's a very good and "easy" read for the quantity of chapters...

Ippo can really be annoying sometimes... the Homo shit Miyata is really annoying... at first was tolerable but after this long completely annoying...
I Hate Dempsey Roll, better said, How Ippo fucking overuses it.... Dempsey Roll it's THE move... it's stupid how it's used most of the times...
Lack of ambition and growing "Personality wise" is getting Old also, it a shonen, but don't tell me he'll face Martinez someday with that attitude...

Takamura is freaking awesome true Champion... go go next Weight class 

Itagaki still has to grow a bit more but very solid character.... Ippo better drop the title so that he doesn't pull a Miyata and leaves the Gym...
Kimura and Aoki solid characters.


----------



## Roy (Jun 29, 2009)

Segan said:


> Try chapter 807 onwards



You were right on the dot 

thanks man +reps


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jun 29, 2009)

This fight is actually shaping up to be interesting


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 29, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> please that NOOO! I hate IppoxMiyata homoerotic moments.



Doesnt make them less likely to happen


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jun 29, 2009)

Mashiba vs sawarama been animated yet?

I want too see mashiba break his knee like in this pic

[Delete]


----------



## Inugami (Jun 29, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Mashiba vs sawarama been animated yet?
> 
> I want too see mashiba break his knee like in this pic
> 
> Rena Sayers



aaah the good old days!...when Sawamura was a boxer and Mashiba was evil.


----------



## Fireball (Jun 30, 2009)

RAW 859.

<3



*Spoiler*: __ 



itagaki fight's karasawa. the other bracket is fukui vs maezono. the winner gets saeki.

aoki and kimura are fighting the guys who beat them in their last class a tournament.

they talk how their gym rankings are gonna shift should they win and aoki sucker punches ippo. literally


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 30, 2009)

By re-reading older chapters I only now noticed that:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kamogawa and Zail met way before the Takamura vs Hawk fight:

enadel


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 30, 2009)

You didn't know that? =p


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 30, 2009)

Nope, I guess I forgot.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jun 30, 2009)

I saw the cover and thought, " A monkey walks on to the path of boxing"


----------



## Inugami (Jul 6, 2009)

ouch no new chapter next week.


----------



## SaiST (Jul 6, 2009)

No Ippo, no Air Gear, no One Piece, no Kenichi.

...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 6, 2009)

SaiST said:


> No Ippo, no Air Gear, *no One Piece, no Kenichi*.
> 
> ...



WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA????.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 6, 2009)

SaiST said:


> No Ippo, no Air Gear, no One Piece, no Kenichi.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I noticed this to is there some big convention coming up or something?


----------



## Fran (Jul 9, 2009)

Hmm. Just read 859.
Who are Aoki and Kimura's opponents?

Is it that afro-head and the other guy with the funny hair that they drew twice against?
:S I'm confused.


----------



## Jicksy (Jul 9, 2009)

^ nah, wasnt it the too 2 ppl they lost to in the fist a clas tourney they were in at the beginning of the series?


----------



## Fireball (Jul 9, 2009)

Mattaru said:


> Hmm. Just read 859.
> Who are Aoki and Kimura's opponents?
> 
> Is it that afro-head and the other guy with the funny hair that they drew twice against?
> :S I'm confused.



aoki's opponent
131K

and kimura's
131K


----------



## Shade (Jul 9, 2009)

Is it just me, or is this series very underrated on these forums? On this thread, you average about 6 posts per chapter, which is nothing compared to any of the other shounen shit. This deserves some serious recognition.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 10, 2009)

yeah, it's pretty much unterrated! sports manga aren't that popular (maybe ES21) in my opinion..


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 13, 2009)

860 is out @ MH:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it me or does Ippo have more muscle on him than Takamura now?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 13, 2009)

^Its only you.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 13, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



nothing new, but damn.. ippo is a fucking stamina beast!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 13, 2009)

Quick link to the MH 860 page:

Link removed


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seemed like a good training chapter. Good to see Takamura rejoin along with the Coach.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 13, 2009)

ty for links

and i think ippo is massively underrated in general

so hard to find fanart and stuff of it


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 15, 2009)

Just began reading the manga, as I watched the series for quite a long time.

I expect to hang in this thread for a while, anyway the current arc isn't on par with the past ones, have you got any hopes of improvement?


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 15, 2009)

just wait for Sendo


----------



## Fran (Jul 15, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> just wait for Sendo



Wait for Aoki's 'look-away'.
Seriously  Haven't laughed that hard ever since...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2009)

current arc has like 3 chapters?....just wait.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 15, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> just wait for Sendo



Actually one of the fights I'm looking forward to, along with any of Takamura's.
Both Takeshi and Mamoru are starting to take a path that will challenge their insane strengths, which is interesting to observe. Will instinct, muscle, street-wise wisdom and willpower be enough out there in the world? 

I see three case-scenarios are open in the Sendo-Martinez winner-takes-all fight: 
- Sendo wins and prepares to contend Ippo a third time. 
- Sendo loses badly, prompting Hoshi to challenge Martinez on his behalf. I can see Ippo doing this as well.
- Sendo loses and is crippled, driving Ippo on to get an effin' move on towards Martinez, or Hoshi towards revenge.

Sorry to 'change the topic', but I can't get myself interested in Ippo's current fight :/


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

Sendou's gonna die vs. Martinez.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 15, 2009)

I'm a Sendo fan, but even I can see that happening... not that I want it to happen :/
Anyway, everyone and their moms have bounced back from death in this manga... it has a lower death rate than even Naruto has...


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

Yabuki Joe. That alone warrants Sendou's death.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 15, 2009)

.____. Sooooooooooo... is HnI a complete copy of AnJ? DB!


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> .____. Sooooooooooo... is HnI a complete copy of AnJ? DB!


No!...on AnJ Miyata would die in the match with RBJ.


----------



## Fran (Jul 15, 2009)

Is no one else eagerly anticipating Aoki and Miura's fights? They're my favourites - especially the former  I hope they don't get filler 2 panel fights this time.
Also looking forward to Takamura, but only if it's gonna be extremely  or funny 

[e.g. Takamura stealing Aoki's "look-away" ]


----------



## Inugami (Jul 15, 2009)

if aokimura lose again I'm going to quit HnI


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 15, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> .____. Sooooooooooo... is HnI a complete copy of AnJ? DB!



No, but Sendou is clearly for a large part a homage to Ashita.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, I know that, I was born into the first AnJ generation... 

I bet the Date-losing to Martinez - part has to do with Ippo's "looking-up to being worthy of the baton Date passed on him"

Now if it's Sendou challenging Martinez, I think the two last options I listed above are the most probable ones. Though brain says that and heart says the first 

On a sidenote, I don't see many female HnI fans out there. It feels kinda lonely, y'know ;_;


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 15, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> I'm a Sendo fan, but even I can see that happening... not that I want it to happen :/
> Anyway, everyone and their moms have bounced back from death in this manga... it has a lower death rate than even Naruto has...




Only person close to death was Sawamura...and thats cuz he drove a motorcycle into traffic...

Anyway, why do people want Sendo to get crippled? I mean, he's not gonna beat Martinez (not after all the hype), but for him to be killed off like Apollo Creed in Rocky 4 would not only be somewhat ironic (his nickname being "Rocky" and all), but also would set up Ippo to be the new "Rocky"...Avenging his death at the hands of the unstoppable foreigner.


JihaD


----------



## Aruarian (Jul 16, 2009)

Marciano, not can't-box-for-shit Stallone.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 16, 2009)

^^ LOL... ..


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 17, 2009)

I get the sensation it's a common opinion towards strong characters (see also Takamura): lots of people want them to lose, and lose bad. 

Maybe some Miyata fans are cross at Sendo because he pointed out he was full of holes. Maybe some think Ippo needs to see blood of someone close to him (see Date) to be spurred further. The only point I have to make on this is that Sendo, being the one he is, might even bounce back from his crippled state to make a comeback: if pathetic a return, the _Theory of the Crippled Tiger_ would then backfire on its supporters.

Always keeping in mind this is shounen, so death et al might come just to a certain extent, point and degree. So far, it seems to have been just parental background for characters (Mashiba, Sendo himself).

Yeah, Sawamura did come back... and we might add Nekota being punch-drunk. Other than that, we'd expect lots more of deaths and "crippledness" in a boxing manga, don't you agree? 

Again, shounen mellows death themes


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

Anyone know if they are going to have a 2nd season for the new anime?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2009)

The wounded Tiger not going to do the trick for Ippo he need to see Miyata outclassed and killed in the ring to stop being a pussy .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess no one knows


----------



## Fireball (Jul 17, 2009)

no one knows any details. koyama rikiya the voice of takamura said they are planning with a second season but more is not known yet.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

I see Thanks for the update


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 17, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Anyone know if they are going to have a 2nd season for the new anime?



Yes, but your in the wrong thread.


JihaD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks Mr. Obvious.  I knew that....IT was a simple question..I post here a lot and am familiar with a lot of people someone kindly answered the question already with out your input.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 17, 2009)

oh, i don't know if this is coincidence that you asked today but i just checked for any further news and indeed today some new information popped up:



> The second trailer screened was for the second series of Fighting Spirit (Hajime no Ippo). The series has a new director, Jun Shishido, who also worked on The Story of Saiunkoku. Maruyama called the series a "fresh look" for the storyline, and also mentioned that the director of the previous Fighting Spirit series is currently working on a Fighting Spirit movie



Silva to Liverpool to reemplase Alonso if he goes to Madrid?



not much but i thought you would be interested.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks so much man..I appreciate the update


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2009)

I guess they're talking about New Challenger there but there's a movie in the works after all then?

I guess that's virtually confirmed to be WW2 arc.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 17, 2009)

I don't know why but the WW2 arc always give me the feeling of a Karate Kid movie...


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 17, 2009)

Sweet news, thanks so much. Looking forward to the Kamogawa/Nekota arc.
I agree on wounded Miyata over wounded Sendo, yet if the same one Date collided with stops Sendo's career, it must mean something, being that Sendo (and perhaps Mashiba) is right after Miyata in Ippo's 'rival' roster. (Moreso, Miyata being more of an idol than a rival)


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 20, 2009)

Any time, any place.

Hmm, this might be interesting.

Cheers Puar.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 20, 2009)

Double Arts Sui said:


> Sweet news, thanks so much. Looking forward to the Kamogawa/Nekota arc.
> I agree on wounded Miyata over wounded Sendo, yet if the same one Date collided with stops Sendo's career, it must mean something, being that Sendo (and perhaps Mashiba) is right after Miyata in Ippo's 'rival' roster. (Moreso, Miyata being more of an idol than a rival)


How about someone crippling both Miyata and Sendou 

a wuss like Ippo needs all the motivation he can get after all, and the final match would be better if its against someone whos not in good terms with Ippo at all 

Sendou is a friend/rival, Miyata more like an idol/fapping material to Ippo. Ricardo is a gentleman with a great sense of sportsmanship *yawns*

as things are now, none of these guys could spark an epic battle to death against Ippo, kinda like Takamura vs Hawk was

we need a newcomer prodigy with a bad attitude, Takamura's second coming or something like that, with a heeler personality than old Sawamura, someone who behaves inappropriately outside the ring and viciously inside it, to the point of killing or seriously crippling opponents 

Remember that Rusell Crowe movie where he portrays a boxer,  _Cinderella Man_? someone like the bad guy of the movie


and come on, the manga is far from ending soon, Takamura hasn't completed even half of his goal yet. theres lot of time to introduce new characters and create new plot threads  

because i dont know about you ppl, but i really want the last match to be a fierce bloodbath without pussy moments in, before, or after the match between the opponents

no _"woa. and you beat me again, i guess you're the better man after all, pal"_ or _"you did well son, Date can be proud of you, im glad i finally lost against such a talented youngster"_ or _"great match Ippo, you defeated me. i'll allow you to kiss me now like i promised"_ crap after the match, please


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 20, 2009)

hmm a movie  anyways ty puar


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

I like how people are trying to hurt side characters to man up Ippo.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 20, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Thanks Mr. Obvious.  I knew that....IT was a simple question..I post here a lot and am familiar with a lot of people someone kindly answered the question already with out your input.



What does any of that have to do with you being in the wrong thread? You could have just as easily asked that question in the HNI:NC thread and got the same answer, and most likely faster. I could care less who you know or where you post, but when you refuse to follow forum decorum, you get snotty answers--Deal with it.


JihaD


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 20, 2009)

thanks puar!

"let's get ready for battle!".. ahh i'm so excited


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2009)

This chapter was awesome.


I honestly hope that Kimura and Aoki keep this up so that they can start having bad ass fights as well.

I'm sure they'll be in the ring and be like "wtf?!?!? how am I winning this so easily and why am I so light?" I really wanna see that.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> *What does any of that have to do with you being in the wrong thread?* You could have just as easily asked that question in the HNI
> 
> JihaD



Some people just want to try to be the ''main man'' even if they know how wrong they are.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I'm sure they'll be in the ring and be like "wtf?!?!? how am I winning this so easily and why am I so light?" I really wanna see that.


No no no because the next panel/chapter/fight they'll got sonned and then yelled at for not being focused enough.  They can talk about fruits of labor outside of the ring.


----------



## Segan (Jul 20, 2009)

Smoke said:


> I'm sure they'll be in the ring and be like "wtf?!?!? how am I winning this so easily and why am I so light?" I really wanna see that.


Like hell that will happen. They worked hard back then, too, when Ippo had his A-tourney, and what came of it?

Aokimura ARE big mouths first and foremost, THEN boxers second.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 20, 2009)

Smoke said:


> This chapter was awesome.
> 
> 
> I honestly hope that Kimura and Aoki keep this up so that they can start having bad ass fights as well.
> ...



I agree..They are finally recognizing that this whole time, they have half halfheartedly Trained, while Ippo put his entire heart into it.  This will result in better results in the ring.


----------



## Mori` (Jul 20, 2009)

awesome chapter, I'm excited about the upcoming fights now!


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 20, 2009)

Segan said:


> Like hell that will happen. They worked hard back then, too, when Ippo had his A-tourney, and what came of it?
> 
> Aokimura ARE big mouths first and foremost, THEN boxers second.



I wish you were wrong but... you're absolutely right.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 20, 2009)

Segan said:


> Like hell that will happen. They worked hard back then, too, when Ippo had his A-tourney, and what came of it?
> 
> Aokimura ARE big mouths first and foremost, THEN boxers second.



Normally I would have agreed with you. But now they're focusing on the whole _"being a boxer 24/7"_ thing. And by the looks of it, they are starting to shape up.

And these pages are showing that they're starting to understand what they need to do.

Link removed


Link removed





But I guess, in the end we'll just see how things play out


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2009)

If Kamogawa really would give a shit about Aokimura they would be doing those types of training a long time  ago.

too bad that never going to happen I just can hope they finally get some major wins now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 21, 2009)

Smoke said:


> Normally I would have agreed with you. But now they're focusing on the whole _"being a boxer 24/7"_ thing. And by the looks of it, they are starting to shape up.
> 
> And these pages are showing that they're starting to understand what they need to do.
> 
> ...


Exactly.  Ippo has always been a boxer 24/7.  Even practicing while helping his mothers fishing business.  They are finally realizing that in order for them to get to the next level they have to have a harder work ethic


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Locard said:


> How about someone crippling both Miyata and Sendou
> 
> a wuss like Ippo needs all the motivation he can get after all, and the final match would be better if its against someone whos not in good terms with Ippo at all
> 
> ...





You mean an 'old' Mashiba or a Sawamura-style boxer...
Alas I don't see any of the three you mentioned going easy on Ippo anyway. They would want to win badly, no matter how pal-sy they are outta the ring.

Remember Eagle made quite a good opponent to Takamura, even not being his type of character. I feel both Eagle and Hawk were too far in the extremes, but they both came to show Takamura needed to be taken from his style in order to win (meaning gattsun-da being not enough, sometimes you must have the will to obliterate your rival)

Ippo needs to stray from his DR way and move forth, but he needs to be forced to anyway... only way to do that is feeling that what he's got is not enough yet.

You know, the monkey boy he's gonna fight looks to me like a Ittagaki with different hair... am I the only one who noticed?

As for what Puar said, thank you for pointing it out. Anyway, the overall quality of the HnI until now is pretty close, in some arcs, to OVA quality, so either should be fine, actually.


----------



## Segan (Jul 23, 2009)

Aokimura are going down, that's for sure. All your hopes will be in vain.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 23, 2009)

^^ No they wont


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 23, 2009)

Actually... every manga needs their runners-up that never achieve anything.
I feel sorrier for Kimura than for Aoki, actually.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 23, 2009)

New chapter is out at MH

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zomg, VORG fought monkey guy!?! WTF this is amazing!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



W T F! i never thought of that... damn, it's look like the monkey guy is a copy of itagaki-kun


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh, lookie dookie here, it's the motherfucking 
*Spoiler*: __ 



VORG!


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2009)

from russia with love 



*Spoiler*: __ 



VORG-SAN....omg

and eagle is back as well


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

That's not Eagle...it's a trainee who looks like him. Notice what he's wearing.


----------



## Fireball (Jul 24, 2009)

sorry but he looks like eagle to me.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jul 24, 2009)

That was unexpected, certainly hypes things up a bit.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 24, 2009)

I wonder who is calling ippo at the end ...


----------



## Yak (Jul 24, 2009)

Hah, awesome that he is back.

Ippo's opponent is a really lame-ass carbon copy of Itagaki with even less charisma, I already hate that punk.

If it wasn't for the sparring surprise, this chapter would have gotten downright a 0/10 from me, this way its saved to a 3/10. Morikawa really is getting lame with this shit. His constant design rehashes don't help either.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 24, 2009)

I agree completely.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 24, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I wonder who is calling ippo at the end ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



maybe vorg to warn ippo not to fight this moneky... that would be uber lame but mehh 

...... i'm sure vorg still defeated the monkey, but he isn't sure ippo will


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 wooooooooooooooop woooooooooop vorg sama has returned  if he loses this spar i wont be happy


----------



## Inugami (Jul 24, 2009)

I'm disappointed new opponent style is too similar to Itagaki .... but at least we see something of Vorg!!


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

Yak said:


> Hah, awesome that he is back.
> 
> Ippo's opponent is a really lame-ass carbon copy of Itagaki with even less charisma, I already hate that punk.
> 
> If it wasn't for the sparring surprise, this chapter would have gotten downright a 0/10 from me, this way its saved to a 3/10. Morikawa really is getting lame with this shit. His constant design rehashes don't help either.


It's a bit hard to come up with new character designs, when you have over 800 chapters done and dozens of etablished characters already.


----------



## Yak (Jul 24, 2009)

Segan said:


> It's a bit hard to come up with new character designs, when you have over 800 chapters done and dozens of etablished characters already.



That's a lame excuse. The main cast isn't even that big in Ippo. Besides, he's shown that he can somewhat be creative. Morikawa just isn't trying is all. Even some fodder enemies looked more creative that the recent batch of bums.


----------



## Segan (Jul 24, 2009)

The design itself is creative enough I would say, but the only problem I see (as do you) is that the attitude and fighting style is too familiar. Especially the former.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 24, 2009)

I just think the pace of the manga is too slow..I wish he'd approach the world finally.  All these fodder fights are getting old...


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 24, 2009)

Indeed!

What a (new) chapter we've got


----------



## Eloking (Jul 24, 2009)

I prefer something similar to Itagaki than something lame like the "pistol" punch.

And I'm quite sure we'll see different things during the fight.


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 25, 2009)

Dunno why my comment was that much delayed (it was answering a comment one page ago...)
Agreed that Vorg makes the whole thing worthwhile.
Sadly I was right about Itagaki being similar to that saru boy... hope the call brings some awesome back.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 27, 2009)

Vorg no


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Jul 27, 2009)

If Vorg was downed I'm done with this fucking manga.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh hard work.  You fail in all shounen manga.


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 27, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> If Vorg was downed I'm done with this fucking manga.



I doubt vorg lost, at least i hope not or i'm with you. I get the feeling he probably dodged or blocked at the last second then knocked the guy out and is just calling ippo to inform him of how good monkey man really is.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 27, 2009)

so i just found out recently that the new anime is over....

was it cancelled or what?


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jul 27, 2009)

neostar8710 said:


> so i just found out recently that the new anime is over....
> 
> was it cancelled or what?



No, not cancelled. It was just the end of that season, there supposed to be making another new season, but who knows when the hell it'll come out.


----------



## neostar8710 (Jul 27, 2009)

well usually animes dont take breaks between seasons...i don't know..whatever, haha


----------



## Raviene (Jul 27, 2009)

PhlegmMaster said:


> If Vorg was downed I'm done with this fucking manga.



i agree... i was able to forgive mori for having that lame ass Ippo beat Vorg but not this...even if its just a sparring match


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol, you guys can't handle a little bit of suspense. Already thinking Vorg might have been knocked down.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2009)

Vorg is the only current boxer character in the manga I like... hope he don't get defeated even if its only a spar this is just too much.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 27, 2009)

i don't think Vorg got ko'ed! man... even if he took that punch he would get up and kill that monkey


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 27, 2009)

My thoughts on Vorg ...



It's really a bad idea to sit there doing that don't you think?


----------



## Segan (Jul 27, 2009)

"While you're doing that", not "while your doing that"...

I can't stop wondering why people mistake "you're" for "your"...


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2009)

awww come on! all HNI cast do that.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 27, 2009)

If Vorg loses this seriously  although I don't really expect him to lose this, if Vorg doesnt come out with anything but a victory I won't be happy


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Jul 27, 2009)

Im going on a bloody rampage if vorg loses


----------



## Jesus Date (Jul 27, 2009)

I doubt Vorg lost the spar. I bet he gave the monkey a taste of the white fang.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jul 27, 2009)

No way Vorg was downed, odds are he was just shocked that he actually got hit during the spar.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 27, 2009)

whats the point of this spar if vorg isn't downed?

whole point is to hype up this stupid new character. Won't be much hype to just show he can get out of the corner, but nothing else

vorg is ko'ed


----------



## Inugami (Jul 27, 2009)

sometimes that hype is a bad thing.. just look what happened to the RBJ vs Miyata match.


----------



## Yulwei (Jul 27, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> whats the point of this spar if vorg isn't downed?
> 
> whole point is to hype up this stupid new character. Won't be much hype to just show he can get out of the corner, but nothing else
> 
> vorg is ko'ed



I agree if he isn't downed he won't seem like much of a threat for Ippo. That being said the fact that he seems immune to the strategy Ippo is developing to beat him suggests the fight will be interesting


----------



## Countach (Jul 27, 2009)

srsly this fucking manga does not know how to fucking end a chapter properly.  there should of been one more page with ippo on the phone looking shocked.  Nothing is worse when you think you have one more page and it just ends like that.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> "While you're doing that", not "while your doing that"...
> 
> I can't stop wondering why people mistake "you're" for "your"...


It's cause they can be used in similar circumstances, are spellt similarly and sound the same. For example, "So you're thinking Vorg has won" is practically the same as saying "So your thoughts are that Vorg has won." Anyway I fixed it so it looks alright now.


Oxvial said:


> awww come on! all HNI cast do that.


Ya I know but this time it was particularly bad. Well TBH I don't really remember any world title holders that did that, and since Vorg is #1 in the WBA I kind of expected better of him.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 28, 2009)

It's just like I said, this new guy is getting massively hyped. Honestly, it doesn't matter if Vorg Koed him and or beat the shit out of him afterwords. The simple fact Vorg with a rank of 1 in the Wba, had any problem is more hype then Randy ever had. It's way too much. Although, if right after this Ippo challenges the world ( top 1- world ranker) it would be acceptable.  

Still, looking at the route the manga seems to be going, I wouldn't be surprised if Ippo wins this fight by using a punch that sends off a shockwave of force.  Ugh. Damn Miyata. 

Hmm. I wonder if Morikawa will have Ippo challenge the world, gets some fights, face martinez, and then lose. Onyl for him to make a comeback later or omsething.


----------



## VonDoom (Jul 28, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> It's just like I said, this new guy is getting massively hyped. Honestly, it doesn't matter if Vorg Koed him and or beat the shit out of him afterwords. The simple fact Vorg with a rank of 1 in the Wba, had any problem is more hype then Randy ever had. It's way too much. Although, if right after this Ippo challenges the world ( top 1- world ranker) it would be acceptable.
> 
> Still, looking at the route the manga seems to be going, I wouldn't be surprised if Ippo wins this fight by using a punch that sends off a shockwave of force.  Ugh. Damn Miyata.
> 
> Hmm. I wonder if Morikawa will have Ippo challenge the world, gets some fights, face martinez, and then lose. Onyl for him to make a comeback later or omsething.



MonkeyBoy knocking Vorg on his ass is nowhere near the same level of hype Randy Jr got.  He'd have to retroactively be responsible for killing Ippo's dad or something.  He's had comparatively the least amount of hype of any Ippo opponent since Shimabukuro.  Miguel's even said it doesn't really matter if MonkeyBoy loses.

Odds are the cut-away to the phone ringing is a big Morikawa fake-out.  The phone call is likely from Kumi or someone and Vorg dodged MonkeyBoy with ease, but will probably think something along the lines of "Makunouchi may have some problems with his speed..."


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 28, 2009)

If vorg is Ko'd im retiring from this manga.  Worst chapter ending ever.


----------



## Glued (Jul 28, 2009)

Vorg's only weakness was his lack of stamina. However he was portrayed as the most skilled and technical of Ippo's opponents, maybe second to Sawamura or Take Keichi. 

If monkey boy wins it only means.

Technique, skill and variety of talent <<< Raw speed.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 28, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> Vorg's only weakness was his *lack of stamina*. However he was portrayed as the most skilled and technical of Ippo's opponents, maybe second to Sawamura or Take Keichi.
> 
> If monkey boy wins it only means.
> 
> Technique, skill and variety of talent <<< Raw speed.



I still cant believe a guy like Vorg has that problem...Mori just put him that plot weakness for Ippo win.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 28, 2009)

Hopefully it ended in some type of stale mate.. Or at least Vorg still won, but he had to get serious.


----------



## VonDoom (Jul 28, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Hopefully it ended in some type of stale mate.. Or at least Vorg still won, but he had to get serious.



How many times have we heard the phrase "peak fatigue" when Ippo or someone else got pushed around by someone far below them?  Odds are the spar happened ten minutes after Vorg got his top seed ranking.


----------



## Vasp (Jul 29, 2009)

Countach said:
			
		

> srsly this fucking manga does not know how to fucking end a chapter properly.  there should of been one more page with ippo on the phone looking shocked.  Nothing is worse when you think you have one more page and it just ends like that.



You know, I was thinking this too. And considering the chapter only actually has 15 pages, I was thinking that maybe the ending got cut off. I mean, there are no double-page spreads to make up for a lack of page numbers, so ending with just 15 seems a little short, if even by 1 page =/.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 29, 2009)

Vasp said:


> You know, I was thinking this too. And considering the chapter only actually has 15 pages, I was thinking that maybe the ending got cut off. I mean, there are no double-page spreads to make up for a lack of page numbers, so ending with just 15 seems a little short, if even by 1 page =/.



i remember chapters consisting of ~12 pages by the time randy jr. was fighting miyata


----------



## Inugami (Jul 29, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i remember chapters consisting of ~12 pages by the time randy jr. was fighting miyata



also some of those chapters of the match are really weird for example..in one you can see Miyata losing via stamina,getting cornered or injuries and in the beginning of the next chapter he was fighting like nothing happened and at the end he was getting pwned again but next chapter...yeah Miyata fighting like nothing happened again!   .

RBJ vs Miyata seriously one of the worst fight ever and not only of HNI but shounen in general.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jul 29, 2009)

how come nobody notices these monkeys are super intelligent? 

like that boxing trainer even had some of them help out with the training. These things understand human language and nobody seems to notice

guy should forget boxing for a second and go tell a scientist that he found the missing link. And since kid is going to lose to Ippo, might be the only way to save the island


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Jul 29, 2009)

No one has mentioned it, and i feel like I'm ranting or something... but...

The whole thing of 'looking at animals' that's second nature to HnI (even sea cockroaches, not joking) is starting to go overboard.

If Vorg's wolf didn't grasp the monkey, then Ippo has to be a tiger to hunt down a monkey, as of Chinese lore... 
At that point, better fetch Sendou then.

Not that I've ever complained about that, but if this goes on, Sendou will go to the zoo to see freaking coyotes before he faces Martinez...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 30, 2009)

Must be bullshit if an unknown monkey boy can down the #1 rank in the world in a higher weight division I really can't see it happening, but if it does 

Will be some bullshit hype if he is downed though the mangaka needs to stop shitting on Vorg


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jul 30, 2009)

New chapter is out at MH

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg calls, has flashbacks, and Ippo gets serious.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 30, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Vorg lose that fight....but it seems  was a lucky shoot so we cant really say Mowgly>Vorg.. but well Miyata's all time say that  you don't have lucky punches on box but damn you Mori if Ippo wins that would make Vorg look really bad.

Miyata>Ippo>Mowgly>Vorg. FFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## Jotun (Jul 30, 2009)

The chaps lately have been pretty meh, it keeps going further away from a boxing manga. Well that's how it seems to me anyways. I blame miyata


----------



## VonDoom (Jul 30, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Only if Ippo wins without getting socked from Mowgly after cornering him.  But c'mon, this is Ippo.  You know he's going to spend at least half a chapter taking punches and saying "He's... strong!" just about no matter who the opponent is.  Figure Ippo'll get smacked around by the corner-escaping routine once or twice (or thrice or...) before coming up with his own way to neutralize it.

Then we'll see Vorg and Dankichi watching the match on tv saying "That's exactly what I came up with!"


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 2, 2009)

Most effective in the corner? That would lead me to assume that he's great at swaying with shots (and thus diverting the impact) and countering with his own. Then again, he didn't do that at all in the spar, he just used footwork to get the hell out of there, much like Saeki did to Ippo in the early stage of their bout. That's not really being effective in the corner, unless he means that he uses the corner as a tool to corner the opponent, sort of like irresistible bait for infighters only to turn the tables on 'em? 

Anyway, thanks Puar.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 2, 2009)

Shit just got real.


They're finally in Japan, can't wait to see how the fight goes.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 2, 2009)

Oh shit nao...

hope this fight is leagues better than Miyatas...


----------



## Inugami (Aug 2, 2009)

I cant explain but this chapter makes me think Ippo gonna lose.

p.d LOL at Kamogawa getting jealous for a nickname.


----------



## Tracespeck (Aug 3, 2009)

Cornering him is probably like cornering a wild animal, triggers the instinct to fight for life.  I'm thinking there might not be anything really technical to it, just he is super effective in the corner because he is wild.  Hopefully it's more entertaining then that though...


----------



## Skoemie (Aug 3, 2009)

Well it will be the 3rd fight between the 2 gyms and I hope this fight will end the same way that the first 2 ended with a win for the Kamogawa side.

For those wondering 1st fight Kamogawa against the American soldier (yeah I'm sure it's him his coach I mean) 2nd fight Takamura against Hawk and now this one


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 3, 2009)

I think Ippo HAVE to lose this fight cos I'm getting sick of watching him beaten up and were going to lost till he remembered some cute stuffs like his mother, his dog and even his lover Miyata and suddenly started to produce his trademark comeback KO victory.

It would help develop him to be better champion and etc. But I doubt that awesome monkey genius would win.

Oh well, let's hope this fight is good!


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 3, 2009)

Ippo losing would be good for his character but not to this guy


----------



## _Winter_ (Aug 3, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I think Ippo HAVE to lose this fight cos I'm getting sick of watching him beaten up and were going to lost till he remembered some cute stuffs like his mother, his dog and even his lover Miyata and suddenly started to produce his trademark comeback KO victory.
> 
> It would help develop him to be better champion and etc. But I doubt that awesome monkey genius would win.
> 
> Oh well, let's hope this fight is good!



It's all about what fights Ippo can "afford" to lose without destroying the plot development. I totally saw him losing to Date back then, because, well, he had to lose at some point, and it was the only "opportunity" to do so. It wasn't like he needed to become the champion at that point.

But now, losing would only break momentum (not just for Ippo, for the manga as well).


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 3, 2009)

New chapter is out at RP:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo eats a banana.


----------



## Glued (Aug 3, 2009)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I think Ippo HAVE to lose this fight cos I'm getting sick of watching him beaten up and were going to lost till he remembered some cute stuffs like his mother, his dog and even his lover Miyata and suddenly started to produce his trademark comeback KO victory.
> 
> It would help develop him to be better champion and etc. But I doubt that awesome monkey genius would win.
> 
> Oh well, let's hope this fight is good!



If he loses to this nobody then we won't see him fight Martinez until the next 15 years. Morikawa should try to wrap things up, give Ippo some solid wins until he faces Miyata and Ricardo.

Ippo should massacre Monkey in an epic curbstomp that we have never seen before. Of course more than likely we'll see Ippo take a beating and make a comeback.


----------



## Agmaster (Aug 3, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> New chapter is out at RP:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Miyata is in the issue?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 3, 2009)

Ben Grimm said:


> If he loses to this *nobody *then we won't see him fight Martinez until the next 15 years. Morikawa should try to wrap things up, give Ippo some solid wins until he faces Miyata and Ricardo.
> 
> Ippo should massacre Monkey in an epic curbstomp that we have never seen before. Of course more than likely we'll see Ippo take a beating and make a comeback.



That nobody beated Vorg...of course he can beat Ippo.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 4, 2009)

ParaParaJMo summery from DG:


*Spoiler*: __ 





> Fujii and Iimura are talking about the fight and Uoli's record. They recall that Ippo had tough fights with Jimmy and Malcolm as well. And it turns out that Uoli is only 17 old which is a shocker to our two reporters. Uoli at the weigh in is just being friendly and Ippo says to hope they have a good match. Uoli offers Ippo a banana now that they weighed in and Kamogawa says not to eat it because they might have put something in it. Iimura says there's nothing to worry about and Kamogawa says he can't trust them.
> 
> Ippo says he's got to give something in return and Uoli says it's ok because in the match tomorrow, he'll be recieving a lot of things from Ippo. Ippo says he doesn't know what he meant by that but he says he's going to come at him with everything he's got. They talk about his age and his fights, but Yagi still acknowledges he's undefeated. Ippo says he feels that Uoli is as strong as Vorg and Sendo.
> 
> Uoli wants to test out the ring and says the ropes and mat are great. Kamogawa shows up and recognizes Miguel from the World War II days. Miguel also acknowledges he recognises Kamogawa though he didn't notice it instantly during the Hawk fight. But he calls Uoli his boy and his "Last Sun" I'm assuming the word "sun" could also be a play on "son" since he keeps on calling Uoli "my boy" in Engrish.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 4, 2009)

Spoiler tag that shit.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 4, 2009)

i see.. another overhyped fodder character, whose only purpose is to be destroyed and to drag the advancement (if there was any) of the plot even more 

this monkey boy is..meh, im not excited at all about the upcoming match 

i just hope it doesnt last much. I dont think i could bear another Gedo 

Ippo should be beating the crap out of Itagaki already instead of playing around with monkeyish itagaki ripoffs


----------



## Soxfan17 (Aug 6, 2009)

What chapter does Ippo learn the Dempsey roll?


----------



## Xnr (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, everyone. I am currently on my way with finishing the first anime series and was just wondering if the two OVAs that come immediately after that cover everything between them and New Challenger. If not I would probably start reading the manga right away, but I would appreciate a piece of advice. From what I've seen this is one amazing sports manga/anime.


----------



## Gene (Aug 7, 2009)

LooneR said:


> Hey, everyone. I am currently on my way with finishing the first anime series and was just wondering if the two OVAs that come immediately after that cover everything between them and New Challenger. If not I would probably start reading the manga right away, but I would appreciate a piece of advice. From what I've seen this is one amazing sports manga/anime.


Yeah, the OVAs cover everything between. They're a direct link between the two seasons.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Tracespeck said:


> Cornering him is probably like cornering a wild animal, triggers the instinct to fight for life.  I'm thinking there might not be anything really technical to it, just he is super effective in the corner because he is wild.  Hopefully it's more entertaining then that though...



no....he is just a badly designed character. ok its officially hajime no ippo is slowly going down the death spiral of tier 3 mediocrity...someone save my tier 2 manga....


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> no....he is just a badly designed character. ok its officially hajime no ippo is slowly going down the death spiral of tier 3 mediocrity...someone save my tier 2 manga....



I'd say this one becomes a tier 4 via RBJ vs Miyata match and  the last Mashiba fight.

lot of potential wasted.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 7, 2009)

Ya I don't know what's been going on lately, maybe editor problems? I guess the spark couldn't last. Ippo can only win/fight ridiculous enemies with the same strat so many times before you get tired of it...


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Jotun said:


> Ya I don't know what's been going on lately, maybe editor problems? I guess the spark couldn't last. Ippo can only win/fight ridiculous enemies with the same strat so many times before you get tired of it...



If only Ippo fighting ridiculous enemies was the problem...the manga is starting to feel like a god damn parody of itself, Ippo our lovable main character is fucking directionless. I mean _*directionless*_. He lacks interest he lacks motivation, sure he trains alot sure he gets pumped up about the next fight, but Ippo has no ambitions. Zero. And while this a common trait amongst similar main characters, see history strongest disciple kenchi, for some reason it is particularly annoying because the author simply can't write his way around Ippo's lack of drive. 

It stagnates the manga, and forces us to watch Ippo live vicariously through other peoples careers. Which wouldn't be a problem, Hajime no Ippo's stable of side characters is the reason why its a tier 2 manga, if it wasn't for the fact that it feels like I'm watching part 2 naruto side characters battle it out. With the miyata/sasuke parallels in full swing it feels like this manga is missing much more then new ways to beat ridiculous opponents...


----------



## Hagen (Aug 7, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> He lacks interest he lacks motivation, sure he trains alot sure he gets pumped up about the next fight, but Ippo has no ambitions. Zero. And while this a common trait amongst similar main characters, see history strongest disciple kenchi, for some reason it is particularly annoying because the author simply can't write his way around Ippo's lack of drive.


its seriously annoying. even now he's only a bit motivated to fight Monkey boy just because he got pumped by watching Itagaki, Mashiba and Miyata matches. At least Kenichi is always thinking and working towards his only goal in life: to get into Miu's pants, but Ippo is hopeless even in that dept. 

The moment Ippo's attempt at kissing Kumi failed miserably in their last "date", and Ippo still said "im satisfied with this" afterwards, i realized what a hopeless spineless whelp Ippo is. Only a tragedy can save his character now


----------



## Fireball (Aug 7, 2009)

yeah, but ippo was always like that. step by step climbing the mountain through hard work. hell, even his name means step. he just isn't the typ of person that would shout out big goals. if the story progression is to long-winded for your tastes maybe a smart thing to do would be to stop reading it for a while. just a tip....


still love the manga as much as when i started reading it 3 years ago. latest chapters remindid me again why i started boxing myself. because this manga is fucking motivational. i couldn't ask for more. 


personally i am looking forward to woli vs ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

^ With a Miyata avatar and sig I can't take your words like a neutral opinion.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 7, 2009)

like i would care


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Fireball said:


> like i would care



Typical Miyata fanboy.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 7, 2009)

typical miyata hater? 

no seriously. i still like the story. didn't know that was a crime.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Fireball said:


> typical miyata hater?
> 
> no seriously. i still like the story. didn't know that was a crime.



I don't hate the character but I hate how mori is making him the superman of box.

yeah dont worry isn't a crime that you have bad taste.


----------



## Fireball (Aug 7, 2009)

well, if i have a bad taste for liking hni then i will never want to have a good one


----------



## Inugami (Aug 7, 2009)

Fireball said:


> well, if i have a bad taste for liking hni then i will never want to have a good one





too bad you are a coward that hide his rep.. but still you cared a lot about my opinion when you say you didn't.

Miyata fangirls these days pff you are like some kind of Ippo logged  in the Naruto Forums.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 7, 2009)

Come now, I enjoyed Ippo vs Geddo. What was amazing is Miyata vs RBJ, the reason it was amazing was because at some point in the match, I simply stopped caring. Either way the fight ended it would be a catch 22 (either ending was bad for the plot regardless). You wanna know how bad Hajima no Ippo has gotten, you have to consider that the author, who so far as taken the most logical progression in character development(you have to understand how rare _that_ is to find in manga), can write Ippo into retirement at any time. And when I say bad, I don't mean generic big three 3 bad, its bad in the sense that the author has written himself into a hole, where he can't see his way out of. He literally outsmarted himself. Writing a character that has all the speed of a turtle in his ability to move the plot forward if at all. I'm sure what I'm saying is probably going over peoples heads, but my problem is not whether its long winded or not, its a 800+ manga and I've read it twice. Its that Ippo has no future. 

Miyata is hated not because he is a bad character. Hell I enjoy him, it is because of what Itagka accurate assessment of Ippo " You will give it your all (against Miyata) and after that you will quit boxing". Miyata like Sasuke, kills the character development of our main hero, and which is why logically your perfectly in the right for hating those characters for that reason alone.


----------



## The Imp (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm gonna read this after JJBA but there are so many chapters.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 8, 2009)

Lol Miyata vs RBJ was one of the biggest jokes on the entire manga 

Although most of Ippos fights haven't been all great either, the only fight I can remember me really really wanting Ippo to win was vs Date and he lost so


----------



## Fran (Aug 8, 2009)

I don't really like any of the main character's fights.
The best fights for me were Takamura's, Aoki's and Miura's.

TakGARmaru


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2009)

My main gripe with the current crop of fights is he cannot balance the fights. Simply put in boxing, it's not always person A has the upper hand, person B finds his rhythm and gains the upper hand. 

I feel he has lost the ability to portray close rounds or neglects the fact that some rounds in boxing are close.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 8, 2009)

meh.

Not impressed.

Hope ippo loses.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 8, 2009)

I liked this chapter Miguel Zail is a great character ...I hope Mori  tries to fix the manga making Ippo lose.

and for all those crybaby's that say Ippo losing again its only going to make the manga more slow just look at Ashita no Joe.

Joe lose like 3 or 4 times and still he was able to fight Mendoza ....Ippo can do it too.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 8, 2009)

I wouldn't care if Ippo lost...................... To a high level fighter. Right now Ippo has prospect who didn't move to the next level written all over him. 

The fact that he has beaten guys like Mashiba and Vorg should mean something. He shouldn't be wasting his time with idiots like Gedo and this prospect with little experience. I feel like he should at least be a contender now.

The fights just bore me now, I'd actually be happy if he took a year off and just watched a lot of boxing in that year and get his love for the sport back. I get the impression that after 20 years he's bored.


----------



## notme (Aug 8, 2009)

Recca said:


> I wouldn't care if Ippo lost...................... To a high level fighter. Right now Ippo has prospect who didn't move to the next level written all over him.
> 
> The fact that he has beaten guys like Mashiba and Vorg should mean something. He shouldn't be wasting his time with idiots like Gedo and this prospect with little experience. I feel like he should at least be a contender now.
> 
> The fights just bore me now, I'd actually be happy if he took a year off and just watched a lot of boxing in that year and get his love for the sport back. I get the impression that after 20 years he's bored.


Agreed.  

Also, it seems to me that no matter what happens in this fight Ippo's career isn't going anywhere.

If he wins handily (even if it is a 1st round KO) people will just assume he beat some nobody and not see it as a real challenge.  If he loses or it turns out to be a real battle people will just take it as evidence that Ippo is not being ready to advance.

This entire fight was a bad idea, IMO.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 9, 2009)

i dont care if Ippo wins or loses this match, i just hope it happens offpanel


----------



## Yak (Aug 9, 2009)

Face it guys, Ippo's pretty boring right now.


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 10, 2009)

All that has to be done to turn this manga around IMO is for Ippo to quit gunning for Miyata and start gunning for the World Title. If he fights Miyata along the way then that's fine and dandy but making Miyata the focus is what's killing the manga. As much as people complain about Naruto's crush on Sasuke he has goals beyond retrieving him, Ipoo doesn't have any beyond Miyata.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 10, 2009)

By now Naruto sucks because naruto has forgotten his goal for the sake of Sasuke... Ippo desperately needs to start gunning for the world title, fuck even leaving japan would be a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Hagen (Aug 10, 2009)

Gunning down Miyata? i dont think so


*Spoiler*: __ 








what we got here is a truly spineless whelp with zero drive or direction. so deep inside he never considered Miyata a rival, just fapping material? shesh


even making him aim for the world title out of sudden would be really out of character now

we need a tragedy

we need a new character, a badass vicious boxer that fuckin kills or cripples Miyata for life and spits on him, then insults Ippo's mom and sexually harassess Kumi, someone who rises as a ricochet to the top and is waiting for Ippo up there, laughing evily 

thats the only thing that could motivate this hopeless whelp as things are now


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 10, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I liked this chapter Miguel Zail is a great character ...I hope Mori  tries to fix the manga making Ippo lose.
> 
> and for all those crybaby's that say Ippo losing again its only going to make the manga more slow just look at Ashita no Joe.
> 
> Joe lose like 3 or 4 times and still he was able to fight Mendoza ....Ippo can do it too.



Lets be thankful people like you don't write the manga.  Im sure the moajoriy of the fans of this manga would finally like to see Ippo hit the world stage and start fighting some fighters from other countries besides the Asia Pacific.  This is just a fodder fight..So Ippo can fight someone who is comparable to Itagaki.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 10, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Lets be thankful people like you don't write the manga.  Im sure the moajoriy of the fans of this manga would finally like to see Ippo hit the *world stage* and start fighting some fighters from other countries besides the Asia Pacific.  This is just a fodder fight..So Ippo can fight someone who is comparable to Itagaki.



LOL! This is what I want! perhaps you don't know that manga but in that one the world champion is called Mendoza!  I just want some realism and see Ippo lose  more matches like Joe did in Ashita no Joe .

and yeah I also think this is like some kind of compensation fodder fight and Itagaki vs Ippo not going to happen but I want to be surprised .


----------



## Yulwei (Aug 10, 2009)

Locard said:


> ~~~~



Seems to me that the only way Ippo will ever go for the title as he currently is if Miyata gets it first


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 12, 2009)

im actually kinda lookig forward to this fight, it seems like itll be fun

also i can understand why he doesnt want ippo to move on to the world stage yet since it will make ippo end up fighting Martinez to soon(unless Ippo needs panel time against people weaker than Pre Martinez fight Date)

so i dunno i still think its a fun read aside from the miyata wank


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2009)

> what we got here is a truly spineless whelp with zero drive or direction. so deep inside he never considered Miyata a rival, just fapping material? shesh


It's not Ippo's fault. Miyata is his daddy basically which is why he looks up to him but ultimately questions what surpassing him would bring. If he had his pops around I don't think he would idolise Miyata the way he does.
_____

Seriously though Ippo should be looking up to Takamura, he is from his gym and somebody he likely won't surpass but a good model in terms of boxing. Him idolising Miyata is a bit foolish seeing as he knocked him out in his last fight if anything Miyata should want the fight with Ippo as his pride took a blow.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 12, 2009)

Do you guys read this manga or skim thru it? I keep seeing "Ippo needs to move onto the world" or "he needs to lose"... Did you miss where Kamagawa and Ippo decided to challenge EVERY asian champion in order to GAIN a world ranking and force a fight with a champion, essentially avoiding Miyata all together (and his OPBF/World ranking)?

And what is all of this about Vorg and everyone else being so amazing? They were/are great no doubt, but you are essentially placing fighters from years ago on this mythical level where they are automatic World Contenders (or they were when they fought Ippo, which is untrue, or Ippo wouldn't have beaten ANY of them), and the only one who currently has a World Ranking is Vorg (and Miyata). No one else can challenge for a World title right now. 

Also, all this nonsense of "someone needs to die in the ring" isn't going to turn this into nothing but Rocky IV, and I don't wanna see any montages of Ippo training in the Snow or running from Russian Gestapo.

I think the main reason you guys are pissed is that the pace has slowed down. When you start from the beginning, you got 800+ chapters to look forward to. You don't have to wait to see what happens next, you just go to the next chapter. Now, you gotta wait.  

Mori has consistently shown that the World is much different from Japan. Even in these last few fights with Ippo, both J and Gedo made use of different techniques that no one was using in Japan, and were "superior" in skill to the fighters Ippo had faced up until then. This these is going to keep coming up, and the continued preparation (and the eventual "Completion" of the Dempsey Roll) is what is leading up to Ippos World Title shot.

And all this talk of Ippo being uninspired or whatever... Once again, Ippos goal was to know what it means to be "strong"... How nebulous of a goal is that? When will he have his answer? What is knowing the answer going to do to Ippo? He's not as one dimensional as Takamura (Be the strongest) or even Aokimura (hit Takamura once). 
His "goal", as it were, isn't something defined or even found.

Anyway, sorry for the rant, but people are ragging on this manga for perceived (and real) grievances. While I agree with some things being said, many of your "improvements" would drastically alter the point of this manga, and that would be bad for all in the end.

JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Aug 12, 2009)

good argument...but still after the Sawumara vs Mashiba fight HNI got very boring.

and about the world ...until now they are bad gimmicks nobody in real life would fight like Jimmy Sisfa or Gedo and now we have Woli...Randy Boy Jr. was a better example of world champ level that I would like Ippo to face also that fight wouldn't be on Japan so finally we can see Ippo fighting in another country .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 13, 2009)

I just feel that the storys stagnant.  Im tired of all these Asia Pacific fighters.  Ippo hasn't faught someone of another nationality since his rookie days.  He needs to step up to the world plate and start fighting ranked fighters.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 13, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:
			
		

> I just feel that the storys stagnant.  Im tired of all these Asia Pacific fighters.  Ippo hasn't faught someone of another nationality since his rookie days.  He needs to step up to the world plate and start fighting ranked fighters.



Are you even reading what you're writing? He is fighting people with world rankings. He is fighting people of other nationalities. Ippo is from Japan, that is 1 nationality. The last couple fighters, including the one he's about to fight, have all been from other nations. Asia is not a nation. It's a continent. They were all the champions of those nations, and by beating them, Ippo has been increasing his world rank. He already is on the world stage, the only thing that isn't really "worldly" about it is that his fights are in Japan. And by beating all these national champions, he's working on becoming the number 1 contender for the world title. This has been the case since the Miyata camp canceled their fight with Ippo and decided to go againt RBJ.

I agree with Jihad. Most everything everyone is complaining about that needs to be done in this manga is already happening.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 13, 2009)

Vasp said:


> Are you even reading what you're writing? He is fighting people with world rankings. He is fighting people of other nationalities. Ippo is from Japan, that is 1 nationality. The last couple fighters, including the one he's about to fight, have all been from other nations. Asia is not a nation. It's a continent. They were all the champions of those nations, and by beating them, Ippo has been increasing his world rank. He already is on the world stage, the only thing that isn't really "worldly" about it is that his fights are in Japan. And by beating all these national champions, he's working on becoming the number 1 contender for the world title. This has been the case since the Miyata camp canceled their fight with Ippo and decided to go againt RBJ.
> 
> I agree with Jihad. Most everything everyone is complaining about that needs to be done in this manga is already happening.



It's not the world stage when all the fights are from the Asia pacific Region..And what I said made complete sense.  He isn't fighting anyone anywhere else, and not only that, the people hes fighting aren't considered Title contenders.  So no he isnt on the world stage. Since hes really only known in that area of the world.  Someone like Martinez was known world wide.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 13, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> It's not the world stage when all the fights are from the Asia pacific Region..And what I said made complete sense.  He isn't fighting anyone anywhere else, and not only that, the people hes fighting aren't considered Title contenders.  So no he isnt on the world stage. Since hes really only known in that area of the world.  Someone like Martinez was known world wide.



Your still wrong... Or Dense... These are national champions Ippo is facing in order to BUILD his world ranking. All of these NATIONAL champions own a world ranking, just like Ippo currently does (Japan Champion is like 15th or so if I remember correctly). Just because a fighter isn't considered a title contender at the moment doesn't mean they are not a world fighter. Ippo has essentially two options to gain a high enough ranking that he cannot be ignored: Fight Miyata for the OPBF title and automatically gain the right to challenge for the title, or beat EVERY Asian Champion and climb up the ranks. Guess which option he is going for? 

Ippo is on the world stage, he is fighting opponents outside his NATION of Japan, and he is steadily climbing the ladder, with the eventual goal of challenging either Martinez or one of the other belts. 

I mean, are you seriously not understanding what is going on? This manga is relatively straight forward. 



JihaD


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 13, 2009)

Ippo is dicking around waiting to be challenged. he should be out there being the challenger really.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 13, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Do you guys read this manga or skim thru it? I keep seeing "Ippo needs to move onto the world" or "he needs to lose"... Did you miss where Kamagawa and Ippo decided to challenge EVERY asian champion in order to GAIN a world ranking and force a fight with a champion, essentially avoiding Miyata all together (and his OPBF/World ranking)?
> 
> And what is all of this about Vorg and everyone else being so amazing? They were/are great no doubt, but you are essentially placing fighters from years ago on this mythical level where they are automatic World Contenders (or they were when they fought Ippo, which is untrue, or Ippo wouldn't have beaten ANY of them), and the only one who currently has a World Ranking is Vorg (and Miyata). No one else can challenge for a World title right now.
> 
> ...



Didn't Ippo already have a world ranking before fighting the asian champions? I think he was ranekd 10th or 20th. Regardless, Ippo should take on a bunch of world rankers to expand his horizions. I mean, Ippo learns and grows the fastest against strong opponents. In fact, the more I think about, the more I think it's a completle plot device that all these supposedly strong opponents lie in the oreint. Give me a break. Go challenge the world! Why should Ippo be scared? Sendo challenged a top 20 "world ranker" and won. So what does Ippo have to fear? Just keep working on his speed/etc and he will be fine.

Mashiba was the undisputed OPDF champion. Both he and Sawamura already had skills that would let them fight on the level of the world. Mashiba also had a world ranking that he lost because of foul play. 

I think the true flaws of this manga (as of now) are as follows:
1) "The world" has been fabricated as this untouchable God. That's wrong. Martinez is the untouchable God and the rest of the world are his followers. Really, Ippo has almost, if not reached, a plateau of strength/speed/etc. The only thing he needs to refine is his experience and the vaunted "perfect combination dempsey roll". 
Meh. I don't t know if getting fights against world rankers for a Japanese feather weight would be particualyl hard, but why not try??? Put Ippo against some world level competion, even if they're not the highest level fighters of the world stage. 

2) Ippo suffers from cis from hell. Whenever he gets into a match he seems to get thrown completly off by anything. After Ippo's fight with Karusawa I had hoped he had grown into a true fighter. But then came along that old man whose name I forgot and a bunch of others Ippo should have beat down better then he did. Gedo was a sick joke, albeit a pretty entertaining and cool fight. 

meh. I understand the logic/etc being used to keep Ippo back, but it's makign the manga boring as hell right now.

 ...
Sigh, I still can't get over the fatc Randy lost. I get this is shounen, but what wrong with having some blips on the way to your goal/end point? 

Edit:
This new opponent is fodder trash. His "croner awesomeis lame and he onyl has speed. The fight will, at best, be a remake of the kurasawa fight.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 14, 2009)

I must be the only one that want Woli to win but only because Miguel Zail is one of my fav characters I also don't like how it looks like some kind of compensation of the Ippo vs Itagaki fight that we are not going to see .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Your still wrong... Or Dense... These are national champions Ippo is facing in order to BUILD his world ranking. All of these NATIONAL champions own a world ranking, just like Ippo currently does (Japan Champion is like 15th or so if I remember correctly). Just because a fighter isn't considered a title contender at the moment doesn't mean they are not a world fighter. Ippo has essentially two options to gain a high enough ranking that he cannot be ignored: Fight Miyata for the OPBF title and automatically gain the right to challenge for the title, or beat EVERY Asian Champion and climb up the ranks. Guess which option he is going for?
> 
> Ippo is on the world stage, he is fighting opponents outside his NATION of Japan, and he is steadily climbing the ladder, with the eventual goal of challenging either Martinez or one of the other belts.
> 
> ...





Wuzzman said:


> Ippo is dicking around waiting to be challenged. he should be out there being the challenger really.



The post below is basically my sentiments.  he can build his rank faster by taking on and challenging strong opponents from other countries.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 14, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> The post below is basically my sentiments.  he can build his rank faster by taking on and challenging strong opponents from other countries.



So Indonesia is not a country? The Republic of the Phillippines is not a country?Thailand is not a country? Are you fucking kidding me? Did you pass basic geography?

Look, I'll break this down slow for you, then get to the root of your problem:

Each National Champion AUTOMATICALLY gains a World Ranking between 5 and 10, but challenges that low DO NOT have to be honored/accepted by the champion. You must be at least TOP 3 in order to FORCE a bout. The only champion capable of making a direct challenge is Miyata, due to his OPBF title and ranking of 3rd. By beating all of these Champions, Ippo will JUMP Miyata and be in line for an immediate title shot with either Martinez, or one  of  the other champions. This is what is happening now. This is why he is challenging each COUNTRIES national champion-- essentially taking their world ranking from them.

What you want is for Ippo to go to America; Its cool, just say that. Here is the problem(and this is the same reason why Takamura had to wait so long to challenge for a World Title): Kamagawa Gym has neither the money nor the Prestige to simply GO to America. There are only 5 fucking fighters in the God Damn Gym!!! 

All this other bitching and moaning when your not understanding what is actually taking place is bullshit though. The story is what it is; I think the "inspirational" chapters are boring, but they are needed to transition between fights. I also think Mori ignores and/or has exhausted all his side stories that kept this manga interesting (With the curious exception of Takamura... We only know the basics about him). 



Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Didn't Ippo already have a world ranking before fighting the asian champions? I think he was ranekd 10th or 20th. Regardless, Ippo should take on a bunch of world rankers to expand his horizions. I mean, Ippo learns and grows the fastest against strong opponents. In fact, the more I think about, the more I think it's a completle plot device that all these supposedly strong opponents lie in the oreint. Give me a break. Go challenge the world! Why should Ippo be scared? Sendo challenged a top 20 "world ranker" and won. So what does Ippo have to fear? Just keep working on his speed/etc and he will be fine.
> 
> Mashiba was the undisputed OPDF champion. Both he and Sawamura already had skills that would let them fight on the level of the world. Mashiba also had a world ranking that he lost because of foul play.
> 
> ...




I already answered a lot of things you said, but heres the gist of my response to you:

If you are a National Champion, you are expected to be strong; That is a given. I don't care how you feel about Gedo, Sisfa, or Monkey Boy, but what you are expected to take from each fight is that these guys are strong, simple as that. Every great fighter does not come out of USA or Mexico; Good majority, but not all.

The World is supposed to be this large place. Have you ever traveled the world? Seen the different people? All these guys you are all fawning over- Mashiba, Sawamura, Sendou, and even Ippo have a very good chance of losing, if only because Japan is not known for having a fighter base capable of producing outstanding boxing talent. Judging them off their fights with one another is fallacy at its finest, and if you were one of their trainers, they would have been retired, cuz one of you would have killed them. Exceptions to this are people like Vorg, who had a signifigant Amateur Background prior to going to Japan; This is part of the reason why he is Ranked #1 right now.

Also, fights are very difficult to set up; Many gyms send out challenges to champions, but champions are forced to accept only those from #1 contenders; 2 and 3 have first right of refusal, and everyone under that can be ignored. Champions only have to defend their belts within a certain time frame in order to keep it. This is one of the reason why you had Randy Boy Jr. v Miyata. Randy was the #1 Contender, which means Miyata had to accept (and cancel his bout with ippo, which was a challenge) or lose his OPBF title AND World Ranking.

Also, Ippo hasnt reached ANY plateau yet. He's only what, 20? His body hasn't even FULLY developed yet. This is one of the reasons why the "new" Dempsey puts such a strain on his joints. Part of fighting all these fights is to allow his body to grown naturally, without over-training, which could cause even more harm, and shorten his career.


Sorry for the rant, but stuff like this really pisses me off...




JihaD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> So Indonesia is not a country? The Republic of the Phillippines is not a country?Thailand is not a country? Are you fucking kidding me? Did you pass basic geography?
> 
> Look, I'll break this down slow for you, then get to the root of your problem:
> 
> ...



That whole rant doesn't even address what I said.  When I said other countries.  It was meaning any other country outside the Orient.  He's only been fighting fighters from there.  The US as well as other countries have boxers with higher ranking.  Plus it'll be nice to see some international Exposure.  He's been on the "same stage" for a while now.  It's time to renounce the Japanese Title and head towards bigger fish.  Having no money to challenge other world athletes is just your nonsensical reasoning.  IT was clearly stated that all the new people who joined the gym, quit because they didn't have a love for boxing, it just so happens the 5 people we see are committed; nothing about the gym being poor.  They have a international world champion there. You must not be reading the manga, if you think the pace and the fighters mori has been lining up for Ippo in this manga, are going according to manga "logic". Your reasoning is baseless.    BTW your arrogance is annoying.


----------



## Vasp (Aug 14, 2009)

Oi veigh. The arguments and points are not baseless. Everything I or Jihad have written about why Ippo is fighting who he's fight and why they don't go for other challengers outside of the orient or why he's already left the Japanese stage and is on the international stage already is all written in the manga. They are there. Plain and easy to read. Hell, if the manga didn't have 800 friggin chapters, I would go through them panel after panel and answer your questions. But I have a hunch that even if I were to do that and answer all your quips, you'd still complain and act like we have no idea what we're talking about.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 14, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> That whole rant doesn't even address what I said.  When I said other countries.  It was meaning any other country outside the Orient.  He's only been fighting fighters from there.  The US as well as other countries have boxers with higher ranking.  *Plus it'll be nice to see some international Exposure.*  He's been on the "same stage" for a while now.  It's time to renounce the Japanese Title and head towards bigger fish.  Having no money to challenge other world athletes is just your nonsensical reasoning.  IT was clearly stated that all the new people who joined the gym, quit because they didn't have a love for boxing, it just so happens the 5 people we see are committed; nothing about the gym being poor.  They have a international world champion there. You must not be reading the manga, if you think the pace and the fighters mori has been lining up for Ippo in this manga, are going according to manga "logic". Your reasoning is baseless.    BTW your arrogance is annoying.



You must be dense, or just plain ignorant. I continue to answer your rebuttals, and you continue to give me nonsense.

#1. He CAN challenge those fighter with a higher ranking, but they don't (and almost certainly won't) have to accept. This is fact, both in manga, and that awesome thing we live in called real life, and it is something I explained previously.

#2. The reason why he has not relinquished the Japanese Title is because as a national champion, he has a right to challenge another national champion in order to improve his ranking in order to challenge higher ranked fighters. This plan, as I (and the Manga, ya know, the source material) have stated over and over again as the plan to get Ippo ready and able to challenge a champion.

#3. Kamagawa stated this during the Hawk v Takamura fight. The reason why it took so long for a #3 ranked Takamura to gain a title shot, and for him to be forced to take the shot under such extreme circumstances, is due to the Gym not have the A) Prestige and B) Money to entice the champion into accepting the challenge. Money has EVERYTHING to do with boxing; Champions have no reason to accept a challenge for a lower ranked fighter unless they have signifigant incentive to fight them. 

#4. The only new person who joined and stayed was Geromichi. Everyone else quit after the first day, because they couldn't handle the workload. Go back and read, or continue skimming through the non fight segments, whichever works for you.

#5 My "Reasoning" has absolutely nothing to do with this manga. Mori is writing it, and I am reading it. The story progresses as he wants it to, not how I may want it to. My only purpose is to experience it and understand whatever deeper meaning he may be trying to convey (Hard work and Spirit ). Critiquing it is one thing; Having an unrealistic expectation or desire to have something my way, then coming online to bitch about it like Mori had sex with your mother and didn't pay her stipend is a totally different thing all together.

#6. I find your insolence annoying. You came into this thread talking down on everyone who didn't agree with you; Cried foul when someone called you on your BS, then have the gall to say I am arrogant? Because I know how to read? Your full of yourself.

#7 The bolded part is what you really want to happen. I would have more understanding if you said that; However, you keep backpedaling and soft-shoeing every time someone calls you on your BS opinions and whiny attitude. 



JihaD


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2009)

what jihad is saying is true. most of the stuff has been already stated in the manga fairly well.

just to add some points though...




Wuzzman said:


> Come now, I enjoyed Ippo vs Geddo. What was amazing is Miyata vs RBJ, the reason it was amazing was because at some point in the match, I simply stopped caring. Either way the fight ended it would be a catch 22 (either ending was bad for the plot regardless). You wanna know how bad Hajima no Ippo has gotten, you have to consider that the author, who so far as taken the most logical progression in character development(you have to understand how rare _that_ is to find in manga), can write Ippo into retirement at any time. And when I say bad, I don't mean generic big three 3 bad, its bad in the sense that the author has written himself into a hole, where he can't see his way out of. He literally outsmarted himself. Writing a character that has all the speed of a turtle in his ability to move the plot forward if at all. I'm sure what I'm saying is probably going over peoples heads, but my problem is not whether its long winded or not, its a 800+ manga and I've read it twice. Its that Ippo has no future.
> 
> Miyata is hated not because he is a bad character. Hell I enjoy him, it is because of what Itagka accurate assessment of Ippo " You will give it your all (against Miyata) and after that you will quit boxing". Miyata like Sasuke, kills the character development of our main hero, and which is why logically your perfectly in the right for hating those characters for that reason alone.




ippo moved on miyata a while ago. he still sees him as his role model but he isn't training anymore for the sole purpose to fight him. i agree that he could be more convincing about his future plans but like i said ippo is acting like he always has. step by step workig his way up to the top. at the moment his focus is on beating all national champions in the pacific region gaining his #1 ranking. i don't see how morikawa has written himself here in a "hole" how you descripe it when ippo's progression has been steadily represented: 
eastern japan rookie king -> all japan rookie king -> japanese featherweight champion -> opbf champion -> world champion


aside from the pace which could be arguably faster i really don't see the problem people here have with the series.

i mean, there is really no reason for impatientness. it's a story about hard work afterall and you don't get world champion in one day. the longer it takes the more you are practically attached to the characters achievements and their hurdles that they have to overcome.  

we should not forget that his goal was never to become world champion in the first place but to know what true strength is. just looking back at ippo's character he has gone through a tremendous development over the years and it's is still ongoing. 




Wuzzman said:


> Ippo is dicking around waiting to be challenged. he should be out there being the challenger really.



isn't that exactly what he is doing? challenging national champions from other countries?




Recca said:


> The fights just bore me now, I'd actually be happy if he took a year off and just watched a lot of boxing in that year and get his love for the sport back. I get the impression that after 20 years he's bored.



considering morikawa is a part time boxing coach with his own boxing gym i find it hard to believe he is lacking any inspiration. i don't like that ippo is fighting gimmicky characters either however i think this fights (jimmy, gedo, woli) are set ups for ippo to learn and gain experience which will be helpful and toughen him up for future world bouts. besides, woli vs ippo seems to be another nice tribute to ashita no joe  which was already foreshadowed long time ago. 


as for now there is really no reason for me to put down this fight when we haven't seen anything of it yet.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2009)

all this bunch of blah blah blah trying to convince others HNI is still good cracks me up.

its okay if some of you are hardcore fanboys of the series(I was one) and still like it.. but face it! current HNI sucks and don't come with your ''You now don't like it because now you need to wait a week for a new chapter'' crap.. I still like Shamo ,Hunter x Hunter,Vinland Saga,Berserk,Claymore,Homunculus and I need to wait a lot more for a frigging chapter of those ones than Ippo.


----------



## Segan (Aug 17, 2009)

Granted, the direction Morikawa chose to lead Ippo through is currently a rather unpopular one, but the series will come around sooner or later. There's still the promise of Itagaki facing other speedsters, Takamura coming to challenge the next world champion and Ippo will eventually face a world ranked boxer outside the OPBF region, be it Martinez or someone else.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 17, 2009)

Segan said:


> Granted, the direction Morikawa chose to lead Ippo through is currently a rather unpopular one, but the series will come around sooner or later. There's still the promise of Itagaki facing other speedsters, Takamura coming to challenge the next world champion and Ippo will eventually face a world ranked boxer outside the OPBF region, be it Martinez or someone else.



Granted you just summed up my sentiments exactly right here...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 17, 2009)

Why hasn't Ippo moved up?

This was already explained

Ippo is ranked in the WBC

Ricardo is champion of the WB*A*

Coach Kamogawa said Ippo is a thousand years too green face Ricardo and pretty much everyone would agree.

Meanwhile WBC has masses of boxers who are all in this "league" because they're avoiding Ric-Chan. 

This leads to massive slow down because there's lots of competition for places and challenge spots. As Coach said, without becoming the number one seed Ippo will never get to challenge for the title.

So why is Ippo taking so long?

1) Higher ranked people have nothing to gain and everything to lose from fighting Ippo

2) Coach has little money and no influence, requirements to get a title match. Compare to to Miguel who has raised six world champions.

3) Japan is a boxing backwater. Ippo got to rank ten just fighting his countrymen. His rank may well be regarded as unrepresentative. Hell, he's a World ranker who can't live off his own boxing. British seeds can live off boxing alone, never mind national champs and people in the European league.

4) Ippo isn't as strong as he seems. Power is all relative. There's always been hyperbole that various boxers have top tier abilities, even when they were in the Rookie Kings. Against real world rankers he'd struggle.

5) Since there are so many people waiting for their shot in the WBC getting a match would be shit hard. Not only would they not want to lose their rank to Ippo, they'd commit to a match then a couple of days after realise they'd lost their shot at a higher seed or the Champion.

6) Razor Ruddock (Of "The Smash" fame) waited for years to get a shot at any of four Heavyweight Titles.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2009)

huu those Moves of Woli are legal? he just looked like a wwe wrestler .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 17, 2009)

VonDoom said:


> Thanks!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



I had similar feelings about it, but I'd say the cover makes Ippo seem unconfident.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I hope this guy doesn't jump in and out the ring the whole match that will get annoying quite quick..


----------



## VonDoom (Aug 17, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I had similar feelings about it, but I'd say the cover makes Ippo seem unconfident.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I dunno.  My Japanese is rusty as hell, but it seemed like Ippo was saying his instincts were telling him Woli was dangerous, then compared him to Sendou and suddenly stopped being so worried.  Yagi and Shinoda seemed taken aback at Ippo's entrance, though, and Kamogawa was a little too happy leaving Iimai even after seeing Woli's acrobatics.

But yeah, Kamogawa and Ippo being pumped up and confident either means that Ippo's going to get schooled for a while as Kamogawa keeps saying Woli's doing the impossible...  or Ippo's going to take everything in stride and beat the kid down ala Karasawa.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to see another Karasawa hell I don't like Woli... but I really don't want too see Migue Zail losing for a third time .


----------



## Yak (Aug 18, 2009)

LOLOL Woli

More like Volley, considering how he flings himself through the ring. Ah what the heck man, this is just a generic shounen power-up manga with a boxing theme now and Woli happens to be the mid-boss villain with supreme jumping power. Ippo should defeat Gravity Man first to get Gravity Bomb for his arm blaster so he can slow him down...


----------



## Segan (Aug 18, 2009)

Could be worse, Yak, could be worse.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 18, 2009)

Couldn't be worst than this.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 18, 2009)

*Seriously cannot see how this is any different from the previous fights*


----------



## Inugami (Aug 18, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Seriously cannot see how this is any different from the previous fights*



That's the problem but well I suppose the people that liked the Sisfa and Gedo fights gonna like this one too.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 18, 2009)

The sisfa fight i don't remember. Gedo was nice, I actually liked how Ippo fought a "boxer" in the sense he had no problem going straight for the points and wasn't another knock out bitch or speed hax wanker we usually have. This is another speed hax but with no personality so he is closer to sisfa in the sense that I probably won't remember.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 18, 2009)

The problem with Gedo was all the hype wasted on a lame glove trick and how anti climax that fight ended .

also Gedo almost winning the fight he hyped RBJ a lot saying there's no way he can get a win over him implying RBJ>Ippo but the favorite pretty boy of Mori just destroyed him with lot of dramatic handicap .

Sisfa ..god...I wish I didn't remember that one.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 18, 2009)

I can actually see monkey boy being a future fight for Itagaki


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 19, 2009)

They might as well let Ippo fight in the Circus.  He's fighting nothing but clowns now..


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2009)

Get into real martial arts manga



Start KSKM


----------



## hehey (Aug 19, 2009)

I thought the fight with Sisfa was kick ass, well, the god's fist thing was bullshit (only the name, the move itself was cool), but whatever.


----------



## Wuzzman (Aug 19, 2009)

Yak said:


> Get into real martial arts manga
> 
> 
> 
> Start KSKM



What is KSKM???


----------



## Fireball (Aug 19, 2009)

karate shoukoushi kohinata minoru


----------



## Inugami (Aug 19, 2009)

hehey said:


> I thought the fight with Sisfa was kick ass, well, the god's fist thing was bullshit (only the name, the move itself was cool), but whatever.




Yeah looked cool at first but it become old fast when he just spammed the damn thing instead of having a box match....also the end of that fight was lame.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2009)

Yak said:


> Get into real martial arts manga
> 
> 
> 
> Start KSKM


What about Shamo?


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2009)

Segan said:


> What about Shamo?



While often referenced as one, Shamo is NOT a martial arts manga. Its a social drama with a martial arts theme. 

Neglectable difference in this case, tho, because that doesn't make its fighting scenes less awesome. Very good Seinen manga.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2009)

Social drama, my ass. If anything, it's a martial arts manga with a social drama theme. And no, don't elaborate on why it's gotta be the other way around.


----------



## Yak (Aug 19, 2009)

Segan said:


> Social drama, my ass. If anything, it's a martial arts manga with a social drama theme. And no, don't elaborate on why it's gotta be the other way around.



Don't worry, I wouldn't have.  Why spent effort in explaining something that you couldn't care less about anyway.


----------



## Segan (Aug 19, 2009)

Yak said:


> Don't worry, I wouldn't have.  Why spent effort in explaining something that you couldn't care less about anyway.


Indeed. 

By the way, how far along in Malazan are you? I just finished House of Chains today, and Karsa Orlong is one hella friend.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 19, 2009)

=O I love Shamo and Tough you guys really have good taste.


----------



## ansoncarter (Aug 24, 2009)

I really hate this new challenger

ippo went through hell to get as far as he did. Same as the rest of the characters

this new guy just hung out on a island paradise goofing around with monkeys

lame idea for a character. Should have just had ippo meet one of the world ranked opponents, start his climb up the rankings


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm pretty sure Woli _has_ a world ranking.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2009)

Whats PIS?


----------



## ansoncarter (Aug 24, 2009)

Hangat?r said:


> I'm pretty sure Woli _has_ a world ranking.


from 3 fights? 

but it's not about the ranking. This fight just feels kind of pointless

rather see the manga start moving forward with ippos character, and this fight doesn't feel like it's really leading anywhere. Just an intermission before he starts taking on the world


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2009)

I liked the fodder fight


----------



## Segan (Aug 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Whats PIS?


Plot Induced Stupidity. A term used often in the OBD (Outskirts Battledome).


----------



## ansoncarter (Aug 24, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I liked the fodder fight


fair enough
I'm sure it'll still be good
and he hasn't had a fight in ages so guess it's better than nothing

but wouldn't you rather see him go to america or something? start making a name for himself in the boxing world? something like that?

or do the rocky thing and have a bigname champ come over for a tuneup fight and have ippo shock everyone and become a name

I dunno. Something other than a fight vs a monkey


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2009)

^^ that is what i said but apparently they don't have the $ to travel and box nor the popularity


----------



## Inugami (Aug 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> ^^ that is what i said but apparently they don't have the $ to travel and box nor the popularity



Well Gedo was surprised with the amount of money of Kamogawa.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 24, 2009)

Yea but to fund something like Ippo going to America, and also finding a fighter who finds it worth giving up a higher ranking to fight who is a no body that'll be hard.  Thats my basic problem with this manga.  Ippo is a NO body right now..Even defeating all the Pacific boxing champions, still not going to get his any notability.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 24, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> from 3 fights?
> 
> but it's not about the ranking. This fight just feels kind of pointless
> 
> rather see the manga start moving forward with ippos character, and this fight doesn't feel like it's really leading anywhere. Just an intermission before he starts taking on the world



National title = instant world ranking.


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm really excited about this fight. Will probably better than his recent fights.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 25, 2009)

I've always had a feeling this fight will be much better than his others and I still think theres a good chance that Ippo will come out with a loss or a draw


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 25, 2009)

nah he wont get a loss.  He'll win but barely


----------



## Segan (Aug 25, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> I'm really excited about this fight. Will probably better than his recent fights.


Preparing for a cataclysm? *looks at the sig*


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 25, 2009)

Segan said:


> Preparing for a cataclysm? *looks at the sig*



yep, I'm pumped.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 25, 2009)

what was the last time Ippo had a GOOD fight?

i dont even remember! damn you gedos and sisfers


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Aug 25, 2009)

^ His last good fight was against Karasawa IMO. Which was 7 years ago. -_-


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 25, 2009)

we'll see if this is a good fight


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 25, 2009)

Wow Ippo looking competent in that raw

unbelievable


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2009)

Usual format..Ippo gets owned first couple of rounds where he gets use to some type of speed or power...Than he starts to make a come back, than starts to get pwned again..Than fighting spirit kicks in and he wins..I just hope it breaks that format..


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually in a lot of tough fights Ippo tends to get the lead very early and then go through his hardships. I'm still looking forward to this one, not sure how it'll play out exactly (aside from Ippo winning).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2009)

It'd be nice to see a complete one sided fight.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Aug 26, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> It'd be nice to see a complete one sided fight.


Yeah I'm all for Ippo completely owning this guy, allowing him to move up into the world from the orient.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Aug 26, 2009)

Ippo is going to lose this fight after slipping on a banana and bang his head.


----------



## Tools (Aug 26, 2009)

Are bananas illegal in the ring?


----------



## GradeSchoolNinja (Aug 26, 2009)

^ Nothing's illegal if you hide it well enough.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 26, 2009)

lol Ippos not going to dominate after the hype that was made

hes gonna win, but like the coach said, that part doesnt matter


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 26, 2009)

this manga sorely needs this fight, and Ippo sorely needs to move on from the orient


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 28, 2009)

Miguel is a great character, I'm...actually predicting an Ippo loss.


----------



## typhoon72 (Aug 28, 2009)

He better not lose to Mogley


----------



## Tools (Aug 28, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> Miguel is a great character, I'm...actually predicting an Ippo loss.



I think Ippo will loose for the first time in ever when he goes up against the Mexican dude again.


----------



## Raviene (Aug 28, 2009)

Tools said:


> Are bananas illegal in the ring?



everything is legal as long as the ref don't see it or pretends he had a case of temporary blindness


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 28, 2009)

Miguel is being written as something more than the regular side character, I'm really interested in Morikawa's plan for the guy. If Woli is knocked out, Miguel goes with him if he sticks by his words. 

Unless Woli somehow takes it to the worldwide stage.


----------



## cizzle (Aug 30, 2009)

Why is the manga update so weird?

Naruto/Bleach and other manga get weekly updates. But Ippo seems to be different... Does anybody know when the next manga comes?


----------



## TalikX (Aug 30, 2009)

If Ippo loses this fight. I will stop reading.


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 30, 2009)

TalikX said:


> If Ippo loses this fight. I will stop reading.



lol why? Can't your heart take it if the main character loses a second time? (which would be a good thing imo)


----------



## cizzle (Aug 30, 2009)

ah ok. Thnx for the info!!

Do you happen to know where i can find the raw?


----------



## TalikX (Aug 30, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> lol why? Can't your heart take it if the main character loses a second time? (which would be a good thing imo)



To some random scrub? NTY.


----------



## Lord Genome (Aug 30, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> Miguel is being written as something more than the regular side character, I'm really interested in Morikawa's plan for the guy. If Woli is knocked out, Miguel goes with him if he sticks by his words.
> 
> Unless Woli somehow takes it to the worldwide stage.


You forget that Miguel said he doesnt need to win this match

its all for the experience so either way Woli wins


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2009)

cizzle said:


> ah ok. Thnx for the info!!
> 
> Do you happen to know where i can find the raw?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm he seems AS fast as Miyata...Ippo handled him quite well.  Im pretty impressed with Ippo's composure


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



miguel looks a little bit shocked on page 13 ;D
i hope ippo will crush mogli next chapter


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 31, 2009)

Wow would you quit if Ippo loses this  its about time Ippo loses something and this guy has been hyped so badly 


*Spoiler*: __ 



 but ippo does seem to be doing pretty well vs this dude should be interesting


----------



## Hagen (Aug 31, 2009)

Ippo already lost. because according to Miguel, no matter what happens its a win for monkeyboy


----------



## Inugami (Aug 31, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



it looks like wolly punches do less damage than Miyata Punches.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 31, 2009)

Wtf?

This chapter confuses me


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 31, 2009)

how does it confuse you ?


----------



## TalikX (Aug 31, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Wow would you quit if Ippo loses this  its about time Ippo loses something and this guy has been hyped so badly
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



If we are reading the same manga then all I have to say to you is /facepalm


----------



## Nerazzurri (Aug 31, 2009)

Lord Genome said:


> You forget that Miguel said he doesnt need to win this match
> 
> its all for the experience so either way Woli wins



Is that in the last couple of raws? I must have missed it otherwise.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 31, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> how does it confuse you ?



If wolli is that weak how did he fuck up vorg?


----------



## Inugami (Aug 31, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> If wolli is that weak how did he fuck up vorg?



Yeah good question but again...how Miyata beat the crap out of RBJ?

Mori need some hiatus.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Aug 31, 2009)

Miyata beat rbj by sending him aids infected prostitutes before the match


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 31, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> If wolli is that weak how did he fuck up vorg?



Ippo has simply gotten that strong???


----------



## Gunners (Aug 31, 2009)

> If wolli is that weak how did he fuck up vorg?



He didn't fuck up Vorg, he caught him with a clean punch. Vorg decided to stop because he would have taken things too seriously which you don't do in a spar.

This is the opening round, you can't call him weak based on what's appeared so far because his punches have hit the glove.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks puar

ahaha oh god Wolis expression when he as trying to eat the bannana was hilarious


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 1, 2009)

thanks Puar!


----------



## Inugami (Sep 1, 2009)

Thanks Puar!!

meh perhaps I wish to much bud....I hope this ends being the first Ippo draw.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 1, 2009)

draw? oh noez ;(
that would imply a rematch..


----------



## chauronity (Sep 1, 2009)

Am i the only one who finds Woli totally awesome?


And nobody complain about Itachi's genius, for example. Woli's just a tad similar case.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

chauronity said:


> Am i the only one who finds Woli totally awesome?
> 
> 
> And nobody complain about Itachi's genius, for example. Woli's just a tad similar case.



Nah, you're not alone. 

Itachi in IPPO?? . I thought he tend to be dead!


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 1, 2009)

woli is an insult to this manga

and to boxing

such a dumb idea


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 1, 2009)

HOw fast is Woli?


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 1, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> HOw fast is Woli?



i guess itagaki will comment on his speed when we are further into the fight.
i'm curious how he'll handle the pressure ippo is giving him now


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 1, 2009)

He'll prob respond calmly. I just cant wait until that stupid smirk gets punched off his face.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh? Hatred grows for Woli? 

Bitches!


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 1, 2009)

i think i wouldn't dislike him if he had more matches.. it's just so hard to believe that someone with 3 matches with no prior amateur experience can challenge national champs.
imo that's a bit over the top, but i don't hate him for that.... i just want ippo to give him a lecture ;D


----------



## Inugami (Sep 1, 2009)

I want someone to give a lecture to Miyata.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 1, 2009)

screw Woli, i want him to die bathered in blood and squished bananas

it'd be interesting how would affect Ippo's mindset if he killed or crippled someone in  the ring


----------



## VonDoom (Sep 1, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> imo that's a bit over the top, but i don't hate him for that.... i just want ippo to give him a lecture ;D



A lecture with Ippo's *LIFE-SAVING FISTS* you mean. 



Oxvial said:


> I want someone to give a lecture to Miyata.



See above.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2009)

Woli being national champ is no problem for me. In reality the youngest world champ was 17 years old. 

Natural abilities and physical abilities can outweigh experience. That being said I'm certain that Ippo will beat this guy, I just hope that he is shown later in the series.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 1, 2009)

I think Ippo should have a small advantage the whole time, something like Ippo's first loss with Date. Then we will have him challenge Ippo later or something.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 1, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> woli is an insult to this manga
> 
> and to boxing
> 
> such a dumb idea



if i were you id stop looking at this as some boxing manga and just accept it like a regular shonen manga where the protagonist powers up after every fight...that way you wont get disappointed that much


----------



## Gunners (Sep 1, 2009)

> I think Ippo should have a small advantage the whole time, something like Ippo's first loss with Date. Then we will have him challenge Ippo later or something.



Thing is if they have a rematch it would have to be at a higher weight class. This guy is only 17 so I don't see him sticking at the same weight class. He will probably end up moving up 1-3 weight classes.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 2, 2009)

Recca said:


> Thing is if they have a rematch it would have to be at a higher weight class. This guy is only 17 so I don't see him sticking at the same weight class. He will probably end up moving up 1-3 weight classes.



yeah, he's already taller than ippo, he might grew a bit more


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 2, 2009)

Recca said:


> Woli being national champ is no problem for me. In reality the youngest world champ was 17 years old.


yeah wilfredo benitez
who probably had 50 amateur fights before even turning pro
and grew up in a boxing family

woli didn't even know what boxing was
how long has he even been training? like a month?

I guess there's precedent since Ippo beat miyata with like a month training but still. This kid is taking on a champ, in an actual fight, not some spar where he's being completely underestimated and gets lucky

really dont' know what mangaka was thinking. It's like he never noticed this character might come across like a huge insult to all his other characters. And to the sport his manga made it's fame off.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 2, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> yeah wilfredo benitez
> who probably had 50 amateur fights before even turning pro
> and grew up in a boxing family
> 
> ...




Woli has 3 fights, so i think he has at least 1 year of boxing. The kid is a champ too and Vorg said he'll be a world contender in some years. There's a lot of hints of his inexperience in boxing, like his weak guard against Vorg.

So, Zail chose a wild kid with terrific athletic ability and trained him a little but keeping his wild, unorthodox style. Woli has weak guard, almost no experience in boxing and take it like he's kidding. He''ll learn a lot with Ippo and transform into a monster like RBJ in the future of the series.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 2, 2009)

> yeah wilfredo benitez
> who probably had 50 amateur fights before even turning pro
> and grew up in a boxing family
> 
> ...



He still took a world title at a young age where you could consider him somewhat inexperienced in pro boxing. 

Woli took the national belt, not the world title. It's possible boxing isn't as competitive in his region and that his physical and natural abilities was enough to get the job done.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2009)

Wasn't Ippo owned  Miyata a long time ago when he was like just a months of training?

or Hawk almost owned Takamura without using boxing?

I dont get why people hate Woli just for being a inexperienced champion .


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 2, 2009)

Recca said:


> He still took a world title at a young age where you could consider him somewhat inexperienced in pro boxing.
> 
> Woli took the national belt, not the world title. It's possible boxing isn't as competitive in his region and that his physical and natural abilities was enough to get the job done.


thats true

and it's just a manga so, whatever

but I used to see this manga as a bit of an homage to boxing. Lately it feels like boxing was just a prop from the start. And mangaka, whatever his name, just had another cliche shounen manga on his mind from day one, and happened to watch a tyson fight or something, and the manga grew from there

would have liked to have kept believing it was from a boxing fan. Since I didn't even know japan had boxing fans

Clearly wasn't

meh


----------



## Inugami (Sep 2, 2009)

^LOL Morikawa is also a corner man .


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 2, 2009)

Morikawa is definitely a huge boxing fan. He apparently even owns a boxing gym (although I dunno if that has been verified or not) and he's served as a second for fighters too, so he's been able to watch real fights at ringside. You can also tell just from the way he loves to throw in tributes here and there, like Mashiba being modelled on Hearns, Ippo's style on Tyson's, Hawk being inspired by Naseem Hamed (this is just my own guess, but I think it's hard to argue against, as Hawk shares the same style and even the same trunks), the name-dropping of Ali, Leonard, Chavez, Marciano, Patterson, etc. You also see it in his attention to details that casual fans normally don't notice -- the importance of body blows, moving _with_ punches to decrease the force (Date's head swing technique), the way weight shifting/leg strength works in punching, etc. 

You can accuse Mori of many things, but I would never accuse him of only having a shallow interest in the sport. He loves it. 

That being said, a lot of the recent stuff in the manga _has_ pissed me off. The biggest annoyance has to be the Randy/Miyata stupidity. The recent Sisfa and Gedo matches have also been appalling. It seems as if the series has just been going too long, and we're in the midst of the decline period. I have faith that he can turn things around, though...he's constantly delivered gems in the past, so hopefully he can find his way again.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 2, 2009)

then he should stop selling out his own manga

used to think of it as a classic

lately, not so much


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 2, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> You can accuse Mori of many things, but I would never accuse him of only having a shallow interest in the sport. He loves it.


ok

I take back my comments (gladly)

still kind of disappointed lately, but glad you guys posted this info


----------



## Raviene (Sep 2, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> thats true
> 
> and it's just a manga so, whatever
> 
> ...



i agree w/ you to be honest...Ippo is naturally gifted himself w/c is further polished by his acquired technique and experience

hawk had talent and experience at his side

woli has talent

now going by this...it would really be an insult to Ippo's character if he wins a very difficult match...and it would then make him a joke if he loses

if he manhandles woli...its still a loss since he is just fighting someone who only had 3 fights at pro and no amateur background whatsoever

if you look at this fight...Ippo is in a lose-lose situation (i doubt that he could even use this match to make a blueprint for his fight w/ miyata)


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Sep 3, 2009)

I´m hoping not to make ppl here angry,
but when I read a manga, I search the mangaka thoroughly to understand his quirks.
It seems most manga readers don´t do that, and often injustly critisize mangaka for what they are not.
Just my dollar quarter.

I want to think that Woli is a critic delivered to some Pacific Coast champions which are mostly for the show, or known by athletic aptitude rather than technique. Especially in countries where other kinds of fighting are more popular than boxing.

And I was right on the Woli-Itagaki look-alikeness, Woli being touted as an Itagaki with Miyata´s behind-the-mirror personality XD though isn´t it too much for Ippo to represent Miyata in his mind before the match?
I wonder if this means something... the long-awaited rematch coming soon, perhaps?

Logics may say that all Itagaki fans are Woli fans, but I wonder if that´s true.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 3, 2009)

^again the manga states Ippo vs Miyata not going to happen...at least it would not be a official match so they can do a Rocky 3 end .


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 3, 2009)

this is ippo we all know geniuses are losers when it comes to this manga. we all know that from miyatas BS fight. hope this so called genius is the real deal and wins against ippo.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 3, 2009)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> this is ippo we all know geniuses are losers when it comes to this manga. we all know that from miyatas BS fight. hope this so called genius is the real deal and wins against ippo.


quite the opposite. in this manga if you're NOT a genius you're destined to eternal fail *points at Aoki and Kimura*. hardwork means shit when you're not naturally gifted. 

for Morikawa, ridiculous things like Manabu and this ridiculous newcomer (woli = insult to boxing) are the true potential of boxing, sadly.

and yeah. Randy was genius but Miyata was... geniuser aparently , that's why he won


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Sep 3, 2009)

the way they try to pass of miyata's lucky punch really really really irks me off. it would have been more easier to accept if the mangaka just gave it to luck but instead "there is no such thing as a lucky punch" my ass. that line really rub me the wrong way.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 3, 2009)

lol, now i remember a spar i had when i used to train boxing 

dropped my guard for a moment and  the other guy impacted me in the helmet with a left hook, the helmet moved a bit and i got blinded for a second, as a reflex i threw my right in that exact moment, and BAM! a solid hit to the face  

i think it was the best one i landed that time  

lucky punches are possible imo (at least in amateur level)


----------



## Inugami (Sep 3, 2009)

wasn't Woli owned Vorg with a lucky punch?

I hope someone owns Miyata with a lucky punch so I can get a good laugh .


----------



## dummy plug (Sep 3, 2009)

i like tha anime but i havent read the manga version


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> wasn't Woli owned Vorg with a lucky punch?
> 
> I hope someone owns Miyata with a lucky punch so I can get a good laugh .



I wouldn't have said it was a lucky punch, Vorg just underestimated him I guess  and he didn't really get owned


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 3, 2009)

I wonder if were the HNI manga is at we can call this the midway point. 
Things should be moving along after Ippo wins this match, and I hope we actually get to see some of the better beaten fighters again.
I still don't give a shit about his new guy. The last thing I wanted to see was a Miyata/itagaki hybrid, but I guess it would be silly to expect a bunch of non-world power hitters to still be around for Ippo. Certinaly not after he beat Scratch J.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 3, 2009)

Woli didn't beat or "own" Vorg, Vorg stopped it as he couldn't continue the spar without getting serious at that point.

It was basically a vindication of Woli as a very strong fighter who could give Vorg a decent match but no indication he could beat him.


----------



## Eloking (Sep 3, 2009)

Yep, I also have the feeling that only Woli was "all-out" in this spar and that Worg simply underestimated him.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 3, 2009)

Still was enough to make him leave the ring .


----------



## Eloking (Sep 3, 2009)

Ha? I thought it was because he didn't want to "get serious". Unless you think he's...making excuses?


----------



## Inugami (Sep 3, 2009)

Vorg eye was pretty fucked even if the battle was going to get serious that lucky punch would put Woli on advantage.

I think people misunderstand me I'm not saying  Woli > Vorg but that lucky punch exists in the manga  ...and who knows with current Mori writing perhaps Woli would own Vorg even if he get serious .


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm not really feeling this new guy. It's a little unbelievable at this point in the manga that a guy with 3 fights is going to give Ippo any trouble.

I'm interested in seeing his fighting style, but beyond that it's just more needless wins for Ippo. A new fighter who is hyped up beyond just a champion of some shitty asian country needs to emerge. Have Ippo fight someone out the friggin pacific!


----------



## Violent by Design (Sep 3, 2009)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> the way they try to pass of miyata's lucky punch really really really irks me off. it would have been more easier to accept if the mangaka just gave it to luck but instead *"there is no such thing as a lucky punch"* my ass. that line really rub me the wrong way.



That's a pretty common philosophy. There is no such thing as a lucky punch. A boxer doesn't slip on a banana peel and then punch the person by accident. Many people say that quote, because calling something a lucky punch is the ultimate excuse for losing.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 4, 2009)

Just finished chapter 765, liking this manga so far.

Though it doesn't help me much for boxing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Raw_ 



Looks pretty sweet.

Ippo feels different. This maybe his last match before going after the top ten rankers.

I lol'd when Woli tried the old feitn and side attack, looks like he's about to get it and Ipoo blocks.

The looks on Woli's face


----------



## Hagen (Sep 4, 2009)

the only way im gonna be satisfied with this match is if Ippo wtfpwns Woli in a couple of chapters. And if its revealed that Vorg lost because he underestimated the monkey a lot



Violent By Design said:


> That's a pretty common philosophy. There is no such thing as a lucky punch. A boxer doesn't slip on a banana peel and then punch the person by accident. Many people say that quote, because calling something a lucky punch is the ultimate excuse for losing.


There are lucky punches. when you throw a punch randomly or blindly and somehow it lands. ofc, its practically impossible to ko someone with that, so people who says they lost to a lucky punch are just making excuses  




Green Poncho said:


> Just finished chapter 765, liking this manga so far.
> 
> Though it doesn't help me much for boxing.


the dragon fish blow works


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks Puar!



Puar said:


> And on a sad note, KOF XII kind of sucks. );



 I know I was right choosing BlazBlue .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 5, 2009)

I really liked this chapter. On the last page I can really feel Ippo pounding in, like a speedy tank.

Also does anyone think ippo looks older? More like this actual age?

And more like Kyosuke Imai?


----------



## Zeroshin (Sep 5, 2009)

I really wish Mori improves his commentator and his commentating (Or is it _the commentator_? He should make him a real character).


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 5, 2009)

Ippo looks sharp, but I'll wait to see how he handles Woli's real strength before giving him props. At this stage he's just doing exactly as he should, considering the difference in their experience.


----------



## VonDoom (Sep 5, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I really liked this chapter. On the last page I can really feel Ippo pounding in, like a speedy tank.
> 
> Also does anyone think ippo looks older? More like this actual age?
> 
> And more like Kyosuke Imai?



Agreed.  Ippo definitely has a more mature and experienced voice and even looks more like the kind of boxer a champion with x-number title defenses should have.

And seriously, when was the last time Ippo ever complained that someone was holding back on him?

I'm hoping this fight doesn't go on too long.  A short and sweet victory would really signify Ippo's readiness to more on to the larger world stage outside the Pacific.  Plus I really want it to be impressive so the next time Takamura or someone runs into Miyata they can say, "That beatdown?  That was for YOU!"  Cue the maniacal laughter.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2009)

Ippo: Ok its been 18 pages and you still haven't done shit. Fucking noob.

I won't be surprised if Ippo right straights him out the ring.


----------



## Shade (Sep 5, 2009)

I'm a a late joiner to this series so I don't understand why a lot of you guys didn't like the Randy/Miyata fight. I mean sure, Randy should have won, would've done great things for Miyata's character, but the fight itself was pretty awesome.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2009)

about that fight I find the pace pretty fucked up sometimes on some chapters it looks like Miyata gonna get owned but in the next chapter hes just okay.

and the end... was ridiculous .


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 5, 2009)

We should have a how many chapters will Woli live poll.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 5, 2009)

Shade said:


> Randy should have won, would've done great things for Miyata's character, but the fight itself was pretty awesome.




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inugami (Sep 5, 2009)

Locard said:


> *Spoiler*: __



This Miyata lighting finisher makes me think Ippo gonna own Martinez with a fucking Screw Upper ala Joe Higashi .


----------



## Hagen (Sep 5, 2009)

welcome to the new generation of HnI finishing moves! 



















much thanks Miyata


----------



## Gunners (Sep 5, 2009)

One the ref should have stopped the fight.
Two he shouldn't have been able to stand up with the punishment he was taking.
Three he shouldn't have been able to throw any meaningful punch with broken ribs. 

I'd have no problem with Miyata winning the fight if he didn't take that amount of punishment, if was simply not getting his punches off and taking reasonable damage and later made a come back I wouldn't have had a problem but the type of injuries he took, he should not have been able to land a knock out punch like that and Randy doesn't strike me as an individual who has a glass chin. 

The last string of fights have been BS in my honest opinion. Itagaki is another character who annoys me I find him to be unrealistic if he wanted a boxer with good reflexes he should have looked at Sweat Pea and not gone passed that.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 6, 2009)

This is the Ippo I want to see, confident and sure of his skills, yet not underestimating his opponent. I'd like him to take everything Woli tries and squash it, but I'd guess he'll get caught by whatever Woli throws in the corner at least once.

Still, a promising start to the fight. It'd be great it Mori chooses to use this fight to show just how ready Ippo is for the world stage in the face of a hugely talented but inexperienced challenger.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 6, 2009)

I think Ippo needs to dominate this guy in one-sided fashion for the  fight. Only Woli's corner wtv should be an issue, and even then Ippo should have the durability and stamina to simply soak the blow. 
Really,after taking a beating from Scratch J, I can't take Woli seriously at all unless he suddenyl becomes a godly counterp puncher. 

Now, I admit Vorg gave him some hype, but after thinking it over it's not as much as it appears. Vorg stopped their spar to prevent himself from ending Woli's carrer prematurely, and not because he thought Woli was "on his level". Add to this the simple fact Woli didn't even remember the damn boxers stance, and I think it reason enough for him to be beaten to a pulp. Mori needs to redeem the last 50-100 chapters of his manga with a specutacularly predicatble dismantling of Woli. Miyata Vs Randy's bad taste needs to be washed away with this fight and substantial plot progression.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 6, 2009)

This fight even if Ippo rapes is gonna prove nothing to feel proud  we already know Woli its a noob  and also if Woli wins that going to suck too ...damn Mori you must make something really impressive to make this fight worth .


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 6, 2009)

Give a chance for Woli to, at the least, get going. The match is still in the feeling out process and we have yet to see what Mowgli-lite is capable of.

I like the character and especially his trainer.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2009)

The fight itself will be more interesting then any further developments. This fight won't propel Ippo to leave the Pacific....Ippo needs to literally kill Woli in the ring. I mean that is the only way I see this getting interesting.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> The fight itself will be more interesting then any further developments. This fight won't propel Ippo to leave the Pacific....Ippo needs to literally kill Woli in the ring. I mean that is the only way I see this getting interesting.



Yeah but again that don't prove nothing..he just happened to kill a noob like everyone predicted so that's boring and if Woli pawn Ippo he gonna look like the noob of noobs the concept of this match its just a waste of chapters I don't know how Mori can make this worth....but lets hope we get surprised .


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2009)

Well I mean kill as in RIP Woli, not just end his boxing career.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 6, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Well I mean kill as in RIP Woli, not just end his boxing career.



nah..that's too much..maybe just send him into a coma or sumthin

let see how mori is going to play this one out


----------



## Inugami (Sep 6, 2009)

The only one that needed to die was Miyata via RBJ using his dad switch counter(and for first time see the '' gambling ''jolt counter failing) that would be awesome.


----------



## TalikX (Sep 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> This Miyata lighting finisher makes me think Ippo gonna own Martinez with a fucking Screw Upper ala Joe Higashi .



Ippo is gonna gonna do gear 3 and rape the shit out of woli


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 6, 2009)

Raviene said:


> nah..that's too much..maybe just send him into a coma or sumthin
> 
> let see how mori is going to play this one out



I think it has to go that far. Ippo isn't just a boxer, by now he is god damn dangerous. If they want to continue his career they going to have to proactively look for better opponents. Or ever week he'll be fighting some new Woli character.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 7, 2009)

I like how the fight is going, like I said it should be something like the Date/Ippo fight, but with Ippo dominating more than Date. Maybe one good punch from Woli and that's all he needs.


----------



## Jugger (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _867_ 



Just checked 867 raw it was awsome work from ippo that was truely awsome chapter what more i can say


----------



## Gunners (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _867_ 



Wasn't expecting a knock down so soon.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 7, 2009)

*edits in spoiler tags for Gunners and Jugger*

Hajime no Ippo Round 867: 


*Spoiler*: _867_ 



Another good chapter. Nice seeing Ippo taking charge, but we'll see if this continues.

It was a plus seeing Kamogawa impressed.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 7, 2009)

Jugger said:


> *Spoiler*: _867_
> 
> 
> 
> Just checked 867 raw it was awsome work from ippo that was truely awsome chapter what more i can say




Link????


JihaD


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



incredible chapter! did woli take the last shot while leaning back? or was he affected by the barrage he got when he was cornered


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> did woli take the last shot while leaning back?


Right. It grazed him.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Huu?? so Woli not only fights like Miyagaki but also shares a glass jaw too?... boring.


----------



## SaiST (Sep 7, 2009)

I think the same thing happened to Gedou, and he took quite a few of Ippo's blows directly.

It probably grazed his chin a bit, doesn't necessarily prove he has a glass jaw.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The jaw thing can affect anyone, especially with Ippo's power, especially someone with little experience. It's just Miyata has it especially bad.

The same thing happened to the dude who Ippo beat when Takamura faced Hawk.

Itagaki dodges punches all together. If he doesn't he gets plastered. Miyata dodges and counters.

Woli takes punches and "floats." He leaps back using the punch's force, taking him out of range and reduce the punch to worthless power, even if it's from Ippo.

Woli's movement is much more exuberant. Itagaki and Miyata do all the classic footwork and running and dodging. Woli bounces around the ring like a, well, monkey.

He also has punching power, unlike Miyata and Itagaki. He uses flurry like them, but his come from all angles and in all types. So far he hasn't used any counters.

Good chapter. Looks like hit and run on Ippo is pretty useless now.

Wonder what Itagaki will do...


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 7, 2009)

I still refuse to believe that bull about Miyata having a glass jaw. We always get told that he's bad at taking hits, and yet look at the damage he soaked up from Randy. Someone with a glass jaw would have easily been laid out only halfway through that fight. He's also taken real beatings from Arnie and Sisfa and been able to hang in there. If anything he has a solid jaw and fantastic recovery skills, which pisses me off, as he's almost devoid of flaws.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 7, 2009)

Miyata has no flaws I've seen other than his arrogance and his straightforward style.

And his straightforward style beat the guy who was his worst matchup. Sendo could take advance of it, but only when he was flatfooted.

And even with broken ribs and no stamina he can still throw a one hit KO punch.

He took loads of hits on the jaw from Gregory, that dude he broke his fists on and Randy.

He's mind numbingly strong.

Good job Ippo is the main character.


----------



## Segan (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah, it's pretty clear that Miyata's got an iron chin. I don't care, what other characters say or what the author says. He made Miyata take blow after blow to the jaw and still fight on.

To hell with will power, it only takes you so far.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 7, 2009)

and no one could argue that RBJ was weak.  He has extremely powerful hits. Enough to crack ribs.  The Point is Miyata is the perfect boxer.  This makes it all the better though when Ippo takes him down.  I just have a feeling Miyata is going to get a world title before Ippo.  And Ippo will beat him for his.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 7, 2009)

In HnI it's the Alpha and Omega 80% of the time.



> and no one could argue that RBJ was weak. He has extremely powerful hits. Enough to crack ribs. The Point is Miyata is the perfect boxer. This makes it all the better though when Ippo takes him down. I just have a feeling Miyata is going to get a world title before Ippo. And Ippo will beat him for his.



I have the feeling Miyata will beat Ippo before Ippo beats him >:

It's hard to see how the final matchup of Ippo/Miyata/Sendo/Richardo will end up.

Sendo is likely riding for a fall, quite possibly a career ending one.

Miyata will get to wherever Ippo is going first but it's hard to imagine him beating Ricky.

Most likely Ippo will beat Miyata for number one seed slot.

Then again, Ippo and Miaya are in a whole different league to Richardo and Sendo.

Then again, at the top levels switching isn't so hard.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeah but usually are the weak at taking hits characters that get down with a little hit on the chin.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 7, 2009)

Having a glass jaw isn't the same as being unable to take hits. Its like banging your funny bone, no matter how strong your arm is that shit will hurt like hell. Anyway, RBJ wasn't too impressive, even if Miyata was tanking it wasn't like he was hitting as hard as sendo or sisfa...Miyata fight was bs because the author was making shit up as he went along, and hadn't decided on whether Miyata will win or not. Ultimately 99% of miyata character development is done so the next time he does fight he probably will lose.


----------



## VonDoom (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Did...  Did Ippo just beat his chest like fucking Tarzan once Woli's legs went shaky? :amazed

Anyways, I'm liking how this fight is shaping up so far.  Ippo's proving both in his training and in the ring that he's ready to move onto wider stages.  So far.  I'm sure in the next chapter or two Woli's going to push him or we'll think Ippo's been nailed by his corner trick, but I'm hoping that the overall result of this fight is Ippo looking damn impressive.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 7, 2009)

VonDoom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



this is MY house.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 7, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



did anyone else notice that every punch ippo threw was a left hook/upper? except for his barrage of course


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 8, 2009)




----------



## insi_tv (Sep 8, 2009)

haha! nice find.. sir, you deserve +rep


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 8, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> did anyone else notice that every punch ippo threw was a left hook/upper? except for his barrage of course



Not unusual against a fast opponent you're testing out.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 8, 2009)

ippo looking impressive though


----------



## Gatagata (Sep 8, 2009)

God I hope he destroys Woli. I hope this won't be another of Ippos comebacks.


----------



## Segan (Sep 8, 2009)

Gatagata said:


> God I hope he destroys Woli. I hope this won't be another of Ippos comebacks.


Of course it will be. It's inevitable.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 8, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I still refuse to believe that bull about Miyata having a glass jaw. We always get told that he's bad at taking hits, and yet look at the damage he soaked up from Randy. Someone with a glass jaw would have easily been laid out only halfway through that fight. He's also taken real beatings from Arnie and Sisfa and been able to hang in there.



Yeah, character statements say one thing but the fights he's been through say another :/

That or everyone Miyata has beaten has a punch so weak that not even Hayami would have gotten KO'd, it's just Miyata's crap chin that makes them look comparatively good =p


*Spoiler*: _raw_ 



Another nice chapter, Ippo actually dominating proceedings is great. Especially the fact that he's moving and counter-moving fast enough to keep up with a guy like Woli and then tag him on the chin. I don't think Woli has a glass chin, more I think it was a punch that he didn't think was getting to him and he wasn't ready for it to hit. Translation might clear that up a bit with his thoughts


----------



## Hagen (Sep 8, 2009)

Reallistically, Woli should kinda have a glass chin since his body is not accostumed to boxing yet

he cant even put his guard properly 

seriously, this is ridiculous. Its like Woli is destined to be the Mozart of boxing or something

i hope its revealed that Woli has an incredibly strong punch and a monstrous endurance that makes Ippo look like shiet in comparison,
because that'd be the only way to explain's Woli's rise to the top



Moridin said:


> Yeah, character statements say one thing but the fights he's been through say another :/
> 
> That or everyone Miyata has beaten has a punch so weak that not even Hayami would have gotten KO'd, it's just Miyata's crap chin that makes them look comparatively good =p


yeah, i bet their punches were all weaker than Meldrick Taylor's


----------



## Jotun (Sep 9, 2009)

I like what I see


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 10, 2009)

*zips up*

But moving along...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I still have concerns this is very similar to what happened with Gedo, but we really are overdue for a well written fight again. But until Itagaki is impressed by Woli's speed or otherwise I don't think we've hit the meat of the fight.

Also the three fight thing has never really bothered me because you've had fighters like Hawk who took the title with relatively few fights. Date didn't take many to reach that level either. The only problem is that if Ippo loses, he's not likely to catch up with Woli.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 10, 2009)

Gatagata said:


> God I hope he destroys Woli. I hope this won't be another of Ippos comebacks.



Dude ALL of ippo's fights are come backs


----------



## Raviene (Sep 10, 2009)

Locard said:


> Reallistically, Woli should kinda have a glass chin since his body is not accostumed to boxing yet



not entirely true... though w/ training you would learn some techniques on how to reduce the damage but having a chin is actually one of the natural gifts in boxing...its one of those *"either you have it or you dont"* type of situations

so for now we still don't know how his chin holds up


----------



## ximkoyra (Sep 10, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Dude ALL of ippo's fights are come backs



He did have that one fight where he dominated that one guy from Date's gym.......I think 


I have a bad feeling it will end up like Miyata vs. Randy Boy   Miyata absolutely dominates and counters everything Randy does, only to inexplicably stop being so good and getting a beat down, and then ending up with a win in a fight he had no business to win once the momentum turned and he got beat down.

So far, this fight is starting out the same way


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 10, 2009)

I think he will dominate Woli the entire time and teach him a lesson that he is lacking and thats the feeling of losing.  once Woli's felt that he'll be formidable.


----------



## VonDoom (Sep 10, 2009)

ximkoyra said:


> I have a bad feeling it will end up like Miyata vs. Randy Boy
> 
> So far, this fight is starting out the same way



There's a _massive_ amount of difference between Ippo vs Woli and Miyata vs Randy Boy.  

Say what you will, but Miyata's fight had a great deal more plot significance as well as thematic importance.  The fight with RBJr was in very real way the fulfillment of Miyata's goals in such that he proved his father's boxing style could triumph at the world level, and it featured (however it was executed) Miyata finally surpassing his father.  Not to mention that Randy Boy Jr had been edging his way into the manga arcs ahead of that fight.

Though Miguel has had some notable appearances, Woli is quite out of the blue.  While Ippo might have said that he'd envisioned Woli as having Miyata's level of genius, there's been little to no build-up of that.  Quite simply, Woli doesn't have the same level of significance to Ippo as RBJr did to Miyata and so this current fight doesn't require the same level of back-and-forth melodrama.  

That said, there's been more talk between Kamogawa and Zail than Ippo and Woli.  I'm expecting Ippo to primarily dominate but the focus to kind of shift to Zail and Kamogawa, since the theme seems to be passing on a coach's boxing.  Woli may be an exuberant genius, but I'm willing to bet that when the dust settles, it'll be Zail who learns something about "sons" and "inheriting fists."


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 10, 2009)

I liked the Miyata/RBJ fight but I was cheering Randy against God-Boy all the way.

Woli isn't that important, except maybe to push Ippo into going after world rankers and scratch his Miayata/Sendo itch.

Anyone else think Coah will suffer a major health problem or even die between now and Ippo's last match?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 10, 2009)

I can see him getting sick and Ippo owning extra hard D:


----------



## Gunners (Sep 10, 2009)

> Anyone else think Coah will suffer a major health problem or even die between now and Ippo's last match?


He won't die until after Ippo becomes world champion. It's to do with the promise he made that girl, he has to be in Ippo's corner when he takes the crown. I think Zail being there will have some significance though in the sense that he will now decide that Ippo is ''ready'', it's a good way of tying in that scene with the urn. 
_________

I hope with this fight Woli is competitive but loses the same way Ippo did to Date. Like it is made clear that he has the natural ability to one day become a star but for now he needs to experience. I think that's what Zail wants to get through to him aswell with an individual like him it's best that they lose early in their career so they realise how tough boxing can be as if he reaches that type of challenge late in his career the effects would be 10x worse.


----------



## VonDoom (Sep 11, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyone else think Coah will suffer a major health problem or even die between now and Ippo's last match?



Kamogawa?  Not really.  But I could easily see Nekota kicking the bucket and giving some speech to Ippo and/or the Coach.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 11, 2009)

So I just finished 846 and... Miyata is supersonic now? Wha?


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 11, 2009)

I share your pain.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 11, 2009)

BlitzRonin said:


> Release date you say?
> 
> How about....next week!
> 
> ...




Man, i am reading this thread from the beginning and read that comment. You guys were discussing about the volume 77 cover (the one with the three national champs). Nice comment Blitz Ronin


----------



## Inugami (Sep 11, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> So I just finished 846 and... Miyata is supersonic now? Wha?



And dont expect that Takamura and Mashiba next fights are going to make you happy.... those ones sucked!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

Just a quick question. Has there ever been a boxer in this series that didn't have heart. Looking back on every fight, all fighters have shown a willingness to stand and fight even when they're all out, like they will try and endure the pain.

To me this is something he should change up a little bit. An example would be Gedo the sort of character he is you'd expect him to back down when Ippo brought the fight to him but he stood his ground and traded shots I think it would have been better if the fact that Gedo didn't have the will to stand and fight came into play. 

I'm a bit tired at the moment so I'll probably make another post once I've rested.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Just a quick question. Has there ever been a boxer in this series that didn't have heart. Looking back on every fight, all fighters have shown a willingness to stand and fight even when they're all out, like they will try and endure the pain.


Vorg. he chickened out after getting a black eye from a nub 


Hawk. no heart, just pleasure derived from violence


Ricardo. has no heart until proven otherwise


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

> Vorg. he chickened out after getting a black eye from a nub


He traded shots with both Sendo and Ippo when he could have outboxed them for a comfortable win. Him walking out of the spar means nothing.



> Hawk. no heart, just pleasure derived from violence


No even Hawk had a lot of heart though he crumbled after the fight. He still took a lot of punishment against Takumara and gave it his all.


> Ricardo. has no heart until proven otherwise


You honestly believe the Mexican *MEXICAN *champ has no heart?


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 12, 2009)

most if all of the boxers are going to have heart

otherwise the fights would be boring


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

> most if all of the boxers are going to have heart
> 
> otherwise the fights would be boring



No not all boxers have heart, it's a defining trait of a boxer. You look back on some fighters and they will receive praise for their heart. This is made irrelevant when every boxer in this manga will try and fight right to the end.

It wouldn't be boring either, it would make things interesting. Some boxers have the attitude that they cannot be hurt and that everyone will eventually buckle under their power/skill. That's when their commitment comes into question, not all fighters have the will to fire back when somebody is taking what they have to offer and throwing back. Ortiz comes to mind.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 12, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Just a quick question. Has there ever been a boxer in this series that didn't have heart.



Hmm...that IS difficult.

What about the head-butting guy that Ippo fought years ago, as a rookie? He felt Ippo's punches, thought 'screw this', and proceeded to cheat until getting KTFO.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 12, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Just a quick question. Has there ever been a boxer in this series that didn't have heart. Looking back on every fight, all fighters have shown a willingness to stand and fight even when they're all out, like they will try and endure the pain.
> 
> To me this is something he should change up a little bit. An example would be Gedo the sort of character he is you'd expect him to back down when Ippo brought the fight to him but he stood his ground and traded shots I think it would have been better if the fact that Gedo didn't have the will to stand and fight came into play.
> 
> I'm a bit tired at the moment so I'll probably make another post once I've rested.



In real life the slicksters are the type that most boxing fans question when it comes the heart since most of them rarely gets hit. However, almost all the slicksters in this manga actually have that warrior type mentality. I think there were fodder fighters early in the manga that didnt have heart but i guess they don't count either. 



> Ricardo. has no heart until proven otherwise



i kindof agree but im sure mori is also aware of that famous mexican machismo or Aztec warrior yada yada what ever you call it...but i really doubt he has no heart though since its rare for a brawler to have no heart(yup he is a brawler)


----------



## Inugami (Sep 12, 2009)

Come on! a guy called el Diablo must be a really passionate one .


----------



## Zeroshin (Sep 12, 2009)

And how about a boxer called Pac-man? o_O


----------



## Soichiro (Sep 12, 2009)

Ippo kicked his ass


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks puar! i would give anything to read 2-3 chapters ahead just to see ippo kicking woli's ass


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey Puar, is there any chance of the online reader possible enlarging the two-pagers, like on MangaFox? Would make the epicness of them that much more epic.


----------



## Segan (Sep 12, 2009)

Woli is bound to give Ippo trouble.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 12, 2009)

Gunners said:


> He traded shots with both Sendo and Ippo when he could have outboxed them for a comfortable win. Him walking out of the spar means nothing.


it means he's lost his former fighting spirit. he's probably depressed after so many failures 



> No even Hawk had a lot of heart though he crumbled after the fight. He still took a lot of punishment against Takumara and gave it his all.



*Spoiler*: __ 














> You honestly believe the Mexican *MEXICAN *champ has no heart?


He's never been pushed to his limits before

If he has heart or not, probably Ricardo himself doesnt even know


----------



## Raviene (Sep 12, 2009)

I sure hope Mori wont pull the injured-hand-scenario-to-make-it-an-even-fight card. That would just be beyond lame.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 12, 2009)

lol at Woli's glass jaw. Ippo only grazed him with his pinky finger and hes already down?

go back to the jungle noob


----------



## Tools (Sep 12, 2009)

Well I enjoyed this chapter, I hope that there will be more Ippo domination!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 12, 2009)

> it means he's lost his former fighting spirit. he's probably depressed after so many failures


He's ranked in the top 5 WBA. He pulled out of a sparring match, it's not really a big deal.

The pages you posted on Hawk mean nothing because in the end he had the resolve to continue fighting and try to win. Feeling fear doesn't mean you lack heart, it means you're a human. It's how you deal with it. 

Chapter 28 

Hawk showed his character.



> He's never been pushed to his limits before
> 
> If he has heart or not, probably Ricardo himself doesnt even know


We saw what happened when Date ''pushed'' him. He has an animal inside of him.

________



			
				Dream Brother said:
			
		

> Hmm...that IS difficult.
> 
> What about the head-butting guy that Ippo fought years ago, as a rookie? He felt Ippo's punches, thought 'screw this', and proceeded to cheat until getting KTFO.


I guess so, though even that I'm sceptical on. Whilst I don't agree with cheating in the ring, I think it can show commitment, like the guy Itagaki beat I think he showed a lot of heart even though he tried cheating in the end they just have limited options. Ultimately they didn't give up/cave in.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 12, 2009)

The guy Itagaki beat had heart, I agree. The head-butting dude seemed much more shallow, though -- he didn't seem to have that 'fighting spirit'. It was just a case of being scared shitless of how hard Ippo punched, and so trying to save himself with cheating. I don't think he got up after being put down, either...I'd need to check though, been years.


----------



## Gatagata (Sep 13, 2009)

So far so good


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 13, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> lol at Woli's glass jaw. Ippo only grazed him with his pinky finger and hes already down?
> 
> go back to the jungle noob



Eh, read chapter 12/13, nub.


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

Ooh there's going to be colour pages with the next chpter? That's a first in quite a while right?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 13, 2009)

HNI colour pages looks hideous.


----------



## Nerazzurri (Sep 13, 2009)

20 years of Ippo...Jesus Christ...


----------



## Inugami (Sep 13, 2009)

Nerazzurri said:


> 20 years of Ippo...Jesus Christ...



yeah Kumi is a very patient woman .


----------



## Mori` (Sep 13, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> HNI colour pages looks hideous.



You are full of lies and terrible things T_T


----------



## SaiST (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think HnI's color pages are all that hot either. They all look sleepy, or strung out or somethin'. :I


----------



## Inugami (Sep 13, 2009)

SaiST said:


> I don't think HnI's color pages are all that hot either. They all look sleepy, or strung out or somethin'. :I



Better if he make a 40 pages chapter I don't care about color.


----------



## Jotun (Sep 13, 2009)

The only thing left is for Woli to somehow get a clean hit on Ippo and then Ippo look at him like wtf? That's all I see left happening and I would prefer Ippo 100% domination.

Maybe a dempsey roll


----------



## Segan (Sep 14, 2009)

Nah, a Dempsey Roll doesn't seem feasible here. It's best used against tough sluggers. Against outboxers it's too easily countered.


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 14, 2009)

You need experience to counter well, though. Plus Ippo can probably use the Dempsey 360 a bit more these days.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 14, 2009)

What are these color pages that keep getting mentioned? I don't remember seeing any within the past few chapters

If you mean the one at the back of this chapter it was fan made


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 14, 2009)

Did anyone else read this chapter in 10 seconds...?

Knowing this manga, this is too good to be true for Ippo...but I hope he wins next chapter (yeah right)


----------



## Munken (Sep 14, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> HNI colour pages looks hideous.



wut?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## SaiST (Sep 14, 2009)

Lookit dem baaags.

Lookit _Miyaaaata._


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 16, 2009)

No raw or anything yet?

JihaD


----------



## Haohmaru (Sep 16, 2009)

Nothing so far. Where's my Ippo chapter with colored pages damn it. 

I only got this


----------



## ssj3boruto (Sep 17, 2009)

No raw but here's some spoilers:


*Spoiler*: _Spoilers about Round 868 from Dynamite Glove_ 





			
				ParaParaJMo said:
			
		

> i bought my copy of 868. woli is shocked and miguel screams at him to stand up and he struggles standing up. ippo thinks that he'll get up and is ready for him. woli barely makes the count and the fight resumes. ippo charges in and miguel yells "freedom" as some sort of key word. woli lowers his guard and adtops more of itagaki's style. ippo throws a swing and woli dodges it like nothing and that's the end of the chapter and it looks like woli has put on the armor of wildfire since he hit ippo squarely in the face with an uppercut. ippo's face is bruised up, but he's taking it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 17, 2009)

Yeah, those colour pages are prime examples of the HnI colour page sucktitude. They look deformed.

So fugly.

And HNI is such a pretty manga


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2009)

Ya if spoilers are true looks like that's Woli's good hit, fight should end soon imo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 17, 2009)

I hope so...Boring fight.


----------



## Glued (Sep 17, 2009)

I am just waiting for Monkey boy to break out the Ali shuffle, I know he's going to use the Ali Shuffle.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woli fighting style its like Hawk! minus his strength ...Ippo gonna win he just need to do the same thing Takamura do on that one.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Woli fighting style its like Hawk! minus his strength ...Ippo gonna win he just need to do the same thing Takamura do on that one.




*Spoiler*: __ 



yeah, same style as hawk, but ippo's lacking the "wildness" of takamura imo
man... i say this will be a long fight


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Takamura really doesn't needed his wildness he was able to win the fight easily making Hawk fall 3 times but he dont wanted to win in that way.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 17, 2009)

Ippo makes man face finally.  Geez, I had no idea how much that expression from him was lacking in this manga.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Takamura really doesn't needed his wildness he was able to win the fight easily making Hawk fall 3 times but he dont wanted to win in that way.




*Spoiler*: __ 




i'm sure that ippo doesn't want to win like this too, but yeah you're right ;D
i almost forgot about this left straight thing takamura used to down hawk


----------



## Mori` (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Very surprised Woli fights like Hawk, still pretty interesting nonetheless. That was definitely an intentional grazing punch to the jaw from Woli right? Like a "see I can do it too" kind of thing?


----------



## Jotun (Sep 17, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I like how the style is the same, but he isn't a douche bag so Ippo can't get mad at him. Ippo is gonna tank the hits and find an opening. I'm sure Takamura is talking about how that style works etc and that it's dangerous for Ippo.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Takamura really doesn't needed his wildness he was able to win the fight easily making Hawk fall 3 times but he dont wanted to win in that way.




Actually, yea he did; Hawk and his corner were planning on countering Takamura the next time he attempted to use his left in that manner; That was why they were confused when he dropped his guard.


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Sep 17, 2009)

LOL I forgot something important...Miguel has already see that trick(obvious xD) so Woli must have a countermeasure for that .


----------



## alexgnr (Sep 18, 2009)

raw 868   here


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2009)

Ippo can't really fight with that left like Taka did to down Hawk.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 18, 2009)

Segan said:


> Ippo can't really fight with that left like Taka did to down Hawk.



i don't know if i remember correctly but taka just did a straight left while pushing forward with his leg power.. ippo isn't lacking dashing speed and i guess his left should be ok to "push someone over". it wasn't about strength but to bring hawk off balance


----------



## Segan (Sep 18, 2009)

Ippo still needs reach. Takamura's got plenty of that, but Ippo lacks it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 18, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Takamura really doesn't needed his wildness he was able to win the fight easily making Hawk fall 3 times but he dont wanted to win in that way.



I don't think there's a down limit at that level


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 18, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i don't know if i remember correctly but taka just did a straight left while pushing forward with his leg power.. ippo isn't lacking dashing speed and i guess his left should be ok to "push someone over". it wasn't about strength but to bring hawk off balance


Ippo did close to the same thing(right instead of left) this chapter and got an uppercut in the end so I don't think that is gonna work.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 18, 2009)

Wouldn't it be harder for Ippo to do what Takamura did due to his limited reach. Takamura if I remember things was able to make just enough contact to make Hawk lose his balance. Ippo due to his body structure has short hand reach.

I think this fight is going to turn out pretty well.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 18, 2009)

Ippo doesn't need that strategy, though. The sway back is designed to avoid head shots. All he has to do is feint a jab (during his usual sharp step-in) to initiate Woli's sway, and then instantly switch to his speciality, the liver blow. When you come up against elusive boxers that can slip shots easily, going to the body is the basic strategy. No matter how fancy their moves are, their feet are planted when leaning back like that (to preserve their balance) and that makes them a sitting target for bodyshots.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 18, 2009)

he is kinda like hawk with more ability to evade laterally.  This will def. be a long fight.  Once Ippo stops his feet, Woli boy is gonna have something else that helps him to keep moving.  My guess is using the ropes to continue swaying and bobbing


----------



## Aruarian (Sep 18, 2009)

He'll probably use the momentum granted by the stretch of the ropes to increase his power/speed.

Maybe he'll even lariat Ippo.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Sep 18, 2009)

Reading chapter now...


----------



## outglare (Sep 20, 2009)

I was thinking about how Woli is the "best from the corner" - we already saw how he can sidestep when he's at the ropes, but he shouldn't be able to sidestep when he's at the corner.  So I was thinking that Woli may use the ropes to actually jump from, like climbing a tree, jumping vine to vine, maybe something like 619 from Rey Mysterio.  I don't know myself, but I would think that jumping off the ropes is illegal, but it maybe ok in HnI...?

btw, I looked around but couldn't find the answer --
what happened to the sites:

ippo-confusticated.com 

and 

dynamiteglove.com?

I agree - this fight v. Woli brings to mind Miyata's comparison of Ippo like ringing a bell, as he told it to Takamura.  And Coach Kamogawa said it too, how Ippo is a genius at preparing, but can only do what he trains to do - not very good at off-the-cuff boxing at all.  
So against this new style of Woli, especially considering that he has never seen an actual match of Woli, one would expect Ippo to have a hard time, also especially since Woli's style so unorthodox.



Dream Brother said:


> I share your pain.


me 2..........


----------



## Inugami (Sep 20, 2009)

619!!!LOL outglare! but yeah tbh I'm just waiting if Woli gonna do Blanka rolls like the wild boxer of ANJ.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 21, 2009)

thanks puar!
so miguel is trying to "create" a second takamura there


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 21, 2009)

Takamura: "You mean be a big deal in America. But that is because I wasn't in America."
I see Woli dieing. This fight really show cased how bored Ippo was, he whole thought process isn't "i may lose, shit did i just lose consciousness?" its more like "this the best you got, really? come now I'm taking you seriously".Woli is would be lucky to _walk_ away from this.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 21, 2009)

Brian Hawk without the attitude is well, kind of zzz


----------



## Inugami (Sep 21, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Brian Hawk without the attitude is well, kind of zzz




Yeah he was the best heel of HNI  ...Sawamura and Mashiba disappointed my in the end turning babyfaces .

I want the next rival to have a real douchebag attitude like Biff (Back to the Future) but also the talent to back up his words .


----------



## Yak (Sep 21, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Yeah he was the best heel of HNI  ...Sawamura and Mashiba disappointed my in the end turning babyfaces .
> 
> I want the next rival to have a real douchebag attitude like Biff (Back to the Future) but also the talent to back up his words .



This is completely contradictory because Brian Hawk ended up as a crying psycho bitch when he only heard the name of Takamura after his loss. That's way WORSE than anything that happened to Mashiba or Sawamura...


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

> I see Woli dieing. This fight really show cased how bored Ippo was, he whole thought process isn't "i may lose, shit did i just lose consciousness?" its more like "this the best you got, really? come now I'm taking you seriously".Woli is would be lucky to walk away from this.


I don't know what to say to this other than, no!

Woli will end up losing this match but it will end up doing him a world of good. I think it will end with his trainer throwing in the towel to preserve his career. Also Ippo's mindset isn't boredom it is focus. No professional boxer should think ''Shit I may lose this'' in the opening round.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 21, 2009)

Yeah Woli is going to lose ... this isn't going to be a long match at all ... it may go another 2 rounds tops. Also it seems like Ippo won't need a comeback though he will have to figure out how to fight Woli.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 21, 2009)

i think Mori seems to be a big fan of The Prince judging from Hawk and Woli

....and i hate that arrogant bastard


----------



## Inugami (Sep 21, 2009)

Yak said:


> This is completely contradictory because Brian Hawk ended up as a crying psycho bitch when he only heard the name of Takamura after his loss. That's way WORSE than anything that happened to Mashiba or Sawamura...



I never say he was badass but a douchebag with a bully attitude and ended like one.

the others two turned good like Vegetas.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 21, 2009)

I just can't see the sense of adding this woli character

-he makes the main character look bad. Even if ippo wins it's only because woli had no training
-he makes boxing itself look bad, for obvious reasons
-he even made the other main character look bad when coach guy said he's got better talent than takamura

unless woli is about to become a co-main character, it wasn't even close to worth it. 
Horrible idea imo


----------



## Glued (Sep 21, 2009)

I hope Ippo maims this monkey to the point where his own monkeys don't recognize him


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

I've figured out why people in this thread hate Woli so much.

When people read this manga they feel as though through hard work they can achieve anything like Ippo and believe that all things good you have to work for. Same theme runs in many mangas. So when a character like Woli hits the stage who is just naturally talented it reminds them of reality.

The reality of life is that hard work has a limit, ultimately individuals with natural ability/physique will do better than the gutsy individual that works really hard.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 21, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I've figured out why people in this thread hate Woli so much.
> 
> When people read this manga they feel as though through hard work they can achieve anything like Ippo and believe that all things good you have to work for. Same theme runs in many mangas. So when a character like Woli hits the stage who is just naturally talented it reminds them of reality.
> 
> The reality of life is that hard work has a limit, ultimately individuals with natural ability/physique will do better than the gutsy individual that works really hard.



No, we hate Woli because we want to see new things in Hajime no Ippo. We want to see Ippo easily beat a good boxer. We want Ippo to move on to the world. We want to see new boxing styles.

The Woli fight doesn't look like it's going to bring any of these things.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 21, 2009)

Well isn't like Woli was just sitting doing nothing all of his life ... he lived a wild life that gave him those unnatural reflexes... too bad that was just to make him the rippoff  of another boxer .


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2009)

So what if he is similar to another fighter? Last Ippo fight we had Ippo fighting Gedo, he had a ''unique'' fighting style. The fight sucked ass though.

I stand by my statement that people hate Woli because he highlights the fact that ''hard work isn't the only method of success''. Go to a boxing gym and work your ass off, more than likely you wouldn't pull an Ippo, you'd be a club level fighter at best.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm disappointed with Mori putting another Hawk that's my reason and don't forget that I'm part of that people you talk but well I don't hate him until now I just find him boring ...and I don't care about if he worked his ass or not .

btw I liked the concept of Gedo has a character but I didn't like how was executed that fight .


----------



## Raviene (Sep 21, 2009)

Gunners said:


> So what if he is similar to another fighter? Last Ippo fight we had Ippo fighting Gedo, he had a ''unique'' fighting style. The fight sucked ass though.
> 
> I stand by my statement that people hate Woli because he highlights the fact that ''hard work isn't the only method of success''. Go to a boxing gym and work your ass off, more than likely you wouldn't pull an Ippo, you'd be a club level fighter at best.



NO...what I hate is the fact the a noob who is just physically gifted is going to give Ippo a HARD FIGHT when Ippo himself is _*PHYSICALLY GIFTED*_,HAS HARDWORK ON HIS SIDE, HAS MORE EXPERIENCE AND ALSO HAS SKILL ADVANTAGE and NOT TO FUCKING MENTION HAS HEART AND HUNGER over his opponent

So tell me...if the main protagonist has all of these ATTRIBUTES...wouldn't you also hate it if a stupid noobish no named monkey comes and gives him ALL he could handle?

PS: last statement is just a speculation w/c i fear could very well come true


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 21, 2009)

I have an alternative theory on why people don't like woli

The guy is smiling in the ring and thumbing his nose at the sport, every other character in the manga, and pretty much the manga itself

(and there are far more prodigies and chosen-ones in shounen than Ippos, imo)


----------



## monkeyfrom_uranus (Sep 22, 2009)

wow that look on Ipo's face on last page is KILLER! Love it


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 22, 2009)

i like woli

i liked hawks style and this being a manga gives Mori a lot of leeway with stuff like this


----------



## Hagen (Sep 22, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I stand by my statement that people hate Woli because he highlights the fact that ''hard work isn't the only method of success''. Go to a boxing gym and work your ass off, more than likely you wouldn't pull an Ippo, you'd be a club level fighter at best.


as someone who has trained boxing, i tell you the last thing i'd thought about is if Ippo or Taka would do better than me  

if i ever want to compare myself with someone, i wouldnt choose fictional characters ( and if i ever want to envy someone in HnI (lol) , i'd pick Takamura and not this clown)

Woli sucks because hes a disgrace to boxing, his character reeks lack of  creativity, and because Ippo fighting him is a waste of time for him in a manga that is already dragging on for too long



ansoncarter said:


> I just can't see the sense of adding this woli character
> 
> -he makes the main character look bad. Even if ippo wins it's only because woli had no training
> -he makes boxing itself look bad, for obvious reasons
> -he even made the other main character look bad when coach guy said he's got better talent than takamura


- he even made HAWK look bad by carbon copying his style. That style  that made Hawk so unique and one of the best heels of this manga. 
It looked badass in Hawk, in Woli looks only...meh

screw Woli, i just hope Ippo mauls him quickly and sends him off  :toliet


----------



## Yak (Sep 22, 2009)

Woli is just horribly one-dimensional...


Then again, the last 50+ chapters of this manga were.


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 23, 2009)

I really like woli's character as a boxer, even though it is outrageous. He reminds me of those cuban boxers on espn, dominating tough competition in just there first couple of pro matches, but the Cuban's do have extensive amateur careers.

Anyways, i could see ippo losing to this kid. woli looks like the total package, it only took him one punch and bloods already dripping from the mouth. The match between hawk and taka was epic. If woli is hawk's copy then we could expect a shit load of knockdowns and crazy exchanges. Man... this fights gonna be awesome.


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 23, 2009)

Locard said:


> as someone who has trained boxing, i tell you the last thing i'd thought about is if Ippo or Taka would do better than me
> 
> if i ever want to compare myself with someone, i wouldnt choose fictional characters ( and if i ever want to envy someone in HnI (lol) , i'd pick Takamura and not this clown)
> 
> ...



He doesn't make Hawk look bad, if anything he's continuing hawk's boxing style by adding footwork. Anyways, Woli is an awesome character and it would be cool if he beat ippo.


----------



## Segan (Sep 23, 2009)

I can only hope that Morikawa is done as far as exotic opponents for Ippo go.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 23, 2009)

well we already have the savage man, the magician and the monkey next one its going to be the clown.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 23, 2009)

I dont get how ANYONE can like Woli.  he's one dimensional.  Takes boxing as a joke.  We need more Sendo type characters.


----------



## Raviene (Sep 23, 2009)

> I really like woli's character as a boxer, even though it is outrageous. He reminds me of those *cuban boxers on espn*, dominating tough competition in just there first couple of pro matches, but the Cuban's do have extensive amateur careers.
> 
> Anyways, i could see ippo losing to this kid. woli looks like the total package, it only took him one punch and bloods already dripping from the mouth. The match between hawk and taka was epic. If woli is hawk's copy then we could expect a shit load of knockdowns and crazy exchanges. Man... this fights gonna be awesome.



You did not just go there my friend...are you seriously comparing him to the Erislandy's, Gamboa's and Rigondeux's of Cuba 

I wouldnt mind Ippo losing to a RJJ type or a Mayweather type of boxer but pls not to a phony Hamed type of boxer


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2009)

How does he take boxing as a joke? I'd say his ambitions are pretty big, I think he wants recognition to prevent nature getting destroyed. 

He isn't one dimensional either. He has an unorthodox fighting style calling him one dimensional is about as stupid as calling Roy Jones jr or Naseem Hammed one dimensional.

He's enthusiastic rather than choke at the pressure he enjoys/embraces it. 



> as someone who has trained boxing, i tell you the last thing i'd thought about is if Ippo or Taka would do better than me


Don't see the relevance of this.


> Woli sucks because hes a disgrace to boxing, his character reeks lack of creativity, and because Ippo fighting him is a waste of time for him in a manga that is already dragging on for too long


Meh I'll reply later.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 23, 2009)

Gunners said:


> How does he take boxing as a joke? I'd say his ambitions are pretty big, I think he wants recognition to prevent nature getting destroyed.
> 
> He isn't one dimensional either. He has an unorthodox fighting style calling him one dimensional is about as stupid as calling Roy Jones jr or Naseem Hammed one dimensional.
> 
> ...



His ambitions though have nothing to do with boxing..he's using boxing as a means to realize those ambitions, rather than Ippo whose multi dimensional having more than one reason to fight.  And the core of it all is his love for boxing.  It's not a tool to him, he loves the sport.  Also Taka is a great multi dimensional boxer.  You really must be crazy if you think Woli is multi dimensional with big ambitions.  His ambitions wont be realized until he loves boxing itself, and isn't using it as a tool to realize his ideals.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 23, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I dont get how ANYONE can *like Woli*.  he's one dimensional. * Takes boxing as a joke*.  We need more Sendo type characters.


Answered ya own question for me.  I gave up on this manga having any kind of message ages ago.  I read it for the lulz.  Light speed punch?  Green eyes == lose if you are not Ippo?  I take in these tropes and look for bits that are actually entertaining.  Woli.  Is.  Entertaining.  Try viewing this fight w/o baggage.  

And the idea of Woli snapping pleases me to no end.  I know it won't happen, but it'd be nice.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 23, 2009)

> His ambitions though have nothing to do with boxing..he's using boxing as a means to realize those ambitions, rather than Ippo whose multi dimensional having more than one reason to fight. And the core of it all is his love for boxing. It's not a tool to him, he loves the sport. Also Taka is a great multi dimensional boxer. You really must be crazy if you think Woli is multi dimensional with big ambitions. His ambitions wont be realized until he loves boxing itself, and isn't using it as a tool to realize his ideals.


So what is his ambitions has nothing to do with the sport of boxing. It's whether it motivates them to succeed or not eventually they will develop a passion for boxing. What's important is that he has a strong motivation not every fighter starts off with the ''I want to be strong'' ideology. For some it is money, some it is fame, some it is a way out. 

Also from what you've seen of Woli so far how can you say he is one dimensional? I want to see what constitutes as a one dimensional fighter to you people.


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 23, 2009)

Gunners said:


> eventually they will develop a passion for boxing.



then maybe he should get his title shot after he develops that

until then he's nothing but an insult

at least brian hawk was a fighter. Woli didn't even know what a punch was until like a month ago

and here he is about to knock around the main character who spent 500 chapters getting here

woli is just a big smiling lump of annoying 
imo


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2009)

> then maybe he should get his title shot after he develops that


Why? The reality of the world is that the individual with talent/ability will progress. I'd say he does have enusiasm for the sport anyway, just that his motivation isn't becoming stronger it's recognition to protect nature.

As I said in my previous post, not every boxer has the motivation to be the best because they want to feel self assured, reach a goal. 


> at least brian hawk was a fighter. Woli didn't even know what a punch was until like a month ago
> 
> and here he is about to knock around the main character who spent 500 chapters getting here
> 
> ...


Which is why his trainer wanted to teach him the basics, I don't even think he intends Woli to win this match it's more of a test for him. He isn't about to knock around Ippo in anycase I don't know why people are getting their panties in a twist, we know that Ippo will win and Woli's lack of experience will become crucial.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 24, 2009)

Gunners said:


> So what is his ambitions has nothing to do with the sport of boxing. It's whether it motivates them to succeed or not eventually they will develop a passion for boxing. What's important is that he has a strong motivation not every fighter starts off with the ''I want to be strong'' ideology. For some it is money, some it is fame, some it is a way out.
> 
> Also from what you've seen of Woli so far how can you say he is one dimensional? I want to see what constitutes as a one dimensional fighter to you people.



One dimensional.  He fights to save natural habitat lands..

wow...soo deep...I'm enthralled to know whats going to happen next!! 

C'mon gunners lets be real.  Any boxer who fights for money or fame fizzles out.  They are usually the ones who are beaten by people like Ippo and Taka.  Those who truly love the sport FOR THE SPORT.  Not using it as a way to get money.  Theres a difference between doing something because you love to, verse having to as a means.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2009)

> One dimensional. He fights to save natural habitat lands..
> 
> wow...soo deep...I'm enthralled to know whats going to happen next!!
> 
> C'mon gunners lets be real. Any boxer who fights for money or fame fizzles out. They are usually the ones who are beaten by people like Ippo and Taka. Those who truly love the sport FOR THE SPORT. Not using it as a way to get money. Theres a difference between doing something because you love to, verse having to as a means.


Barerra a Mexican legend started boxing to pay his way through law school. He's a future hall of famer and widely respected.

How do you know that he doesn't love to box anyway? The image I get is that he is really enthusiastic about the sport, like saying to Ippo for them both to do their best. He's not an individual who has interest in the sport of boxing that just something individuals have made up. 

The reality of professional boxing is it is a career.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 24, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Barerra a Mexican legend started boxing to pay his way through law school. He's a future hall of famer and widely respected.
> 
> How do you know that he doesn't love to box anyway? The image I get is that he is really enthusiastic about the sport, like saying to Ippo for them both to do their best. He's not an individual who has interest in the sport of boxing that just something individuals have made up.
> 
> The reality of professional boxing is it is a career.



Even so granted...You named one example..really an exception to the rule.  I think what frustrates people about Woli, is mostly the fact a boxer of his type is really unrealistic.  And it is a smack in every boxers face from Aoki to Sendo who works hard at the sport and actually loves it.  (speaking strictly from a manga prospective.)


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2009)

> Even so granted...You named one example..really an exception to the rule. I think what frustrates people about Woli, is mostly the fact a boxer of his type is really unrealistic. And it is a smack in every boxers face from Aoki to Sendo who works hard at the sport and actually loves it. (speaking strictly from a manga prospective.)


No he doesn't  smack them in the face to them, reality smacks them in the face. Some people are naturally gifted, you can train as much as you want and you will not surpass them.

Boxers of his type aren't that unrealistic anyway, you have some guys that have the natural physique that enables to be competitive at a certain level which is why his trainer wants to get him experience. If he started fighting individuals like Martinez I'm sure he'd be steam rolled. I'm sure he will be dealt with in this fight too. 

Barerra isn't the only case. Though Mayweather Jr loves the sport of boxing, his motivation would have been money so he could drag his family out of their poor living condition. Same with Manny Pacquiao, he started boxing so he could send money to his family. I'm not saying the people have no love for the sport just saying that it's silly to assume and expect everyone to start with the motivation of being no.1 because they want to be/feel strong.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 24, 2009)

Gunners said:


> No he doesn't  smack them in the face to them, reality smacks them in the face. Some people are naturally gifted, you can train as much as you want and you will not surpass them.
> 
> Boxers of his type aren't that unrealistic anyway, you have some guys that have the natural physique that enables to be competitive at a certain level which is why his trainer wants to get him experience. If he started fighting individuals like Martinez I'm sure he'd be steam rolled. I'm sure he will be dealt with in this fight too.
> 
> Barerra isn't the only case. Though Mayweather Jr loves the sport of boxing, his motivation would have been money so he could drag his family out of their poor living condition. Same with Manny Pacquiao, he started boxing so he could send money to his family. I'm not saying the people have no love for the sport just saying that it's silly to assume and expect everyone to start with the motivation of being no.1 because they want to be/feel strong.



Yea I get your point But your not seeing mine.  All those boxers you mentioned could easily throw fights and win mad money and support their family.  But the love of the sport propelled them to be the best..Secondary they received money which help them, help themselves.  Money wasn't the primary, it was just the result of the love boxing.  

Also Woli SHOULDNT be competing with a champ after 3 matches that is unrealistic.  Also the fact he doesn't know anything about boxing, makes it a smack in there face.. Its like when Michael Jordan crossed over to baseball, just cause he had a talent of it growing up, he sucked at it, and many of the fans thought his attempts were disrespectful to the ones who actually take this serious.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2009)

> Yea I get your point But your not seeing mine. All those boxers you mentioned could easily throw fights and win mad money and support their family. But the love of the sport propelled them to be the best..Secondary they received money which help them, help themselves. Money wasn't the primary, it was just the result of the love boxing.


No money would have been primary. With Pacquiao he didn't start boxing at age 12 because he loved the sport of boxing he did it because he needed money otherwise him and his mother would have starved to death. What is important is that you have some motivation what it is doesn't matter so long as it can make you commit to improving yourself in the ring. 



> Also Woli SHOULDNT be competing with a champ after 3 matches that is unrealistic. Also the fact he doesn't know anything about boxing, makes it a smack in there face.. Its like when Michael Jordan crossed over to baseball, just cause he had a talent of it growing up, he sucked at it, and many of the fans thought his attempts were disrespectful to the ones who actually take this serious.


I wouldn't say he doesn't know anything about boxing, he doesn't know the conventional style of boxing which is why he struggled to find a form because it wasn't natural for him. It's not comparable to Michael Jordan crossing over to baseball because he was garbage at baseball, Woli is actually a good unorthodox boxer who is 17 and has a lot of potential.

Woli fighting Ippo is of no fault of Woli's you can blame Kamagowa for accepting the challenge. From Woli's point of view and his camp this is a good opportunity as he needs to learn the dangers of the ring early in his career.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Please after the defeat of RBJ don't expect realism on HNI .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 24, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Please after the defeat of RBJ don't expect realism on HNI .



 truely well said.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2009)

FICTIONAL MANGA NOT REALISTIC RABBLE RABBLE


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 24, 2009)

Raviene said:


> You did not just go there my friend...are you seriously comparing him to the Erislandy's, Gamboa's and Rigondeux's of Cuba
> 
> I wouldnt mind Ippo losing to a RJJ type or a Mayweather type of boxer but pls not to a phony Hamed type of boxer



Yea, those cuban guys are amazing. I see them with only a couple of wins, smashing these other guys to bits. The comparison isn't a really good one, but woli impresses me like those cubans.

Honestly, Ippo isn't even that good, he's never fought out of his own country and he lost via ko to that corkscrew guy. He can't even handle that itagaki kid in sparring. If ippo were to come to america and fight, he'd get clobbered easily. Also, indonesian fighters are pretty damn good, i saw this indonesian guy (Chris John)schooling this mexican guy(rocky juarez) on the undercard for the mayweather-marquez event. 

Anyways, woli is just a freak of nature. He has crazy jumping, fast running and insane grip strength. He's being compared to sendo and vorg, both of whom have given ippo his toughest fights. His trainer even thinks he has more natural talent than takamura! I really don't want to see this kid lose to the likes of ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

I wonder when damn Ippo gonna fight in another country I want to see the public booing him until now they always give him cheers also the referee giving  some help to his rival like the Volg vs Sendo match.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 24, 2009)

> Yea, those cuban guys are amazing. I see them with only a couple of wins, smashing these other guys to bits. The comparison isn't a really good one, but woli impresses me like those cubans.
> 
> Honestly, Ippo isn't even that good, he's never fought out of his own country and he lost via ko to that corkscrew guy.  He can't even handle that itagaki kid in sparring. If ippo were to come to america and fight, he'd get clobbered easily. Also, indonesian fighters are pretty damn good, i saw this indonesian guy (Chris John)schooling this mexican guy(rocky juarez) on the undercard for the mayweather-marquez event.
> 
> ...


I'm going to stop your right here. That corkscrew guy? You do realise that Date was no. 1 seed and earned Martinez props? Ippo losing to him isn't shameful.


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 24, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I'm going to stop your right here. That corkscrew guy? You do realise that Date was no. 1 seed and earned Martinez props? Ippo losing to him isn't shameful.



Alright, it's not shameful losing to him, but he lost via KO like a scrub and even if date was no.1 he isn't even all that impressive. When it comes to natural athletic ability, you stack him up against a guy like woli, randy boy jr or even itagaki and that date guy just looks like a geezer. There's nothing impressive about him... all he had was that heart shot and he managed pratically nothing against martinez.

Sure he got props, but what fighter doesnt give a fighter he's beaten props. Of course you're gonna praise the guy you just smashed, no ones gonna take you seriously if you brag about beating up some bum from the slums.


----------



## Lord Genome (Sep 24, 2009)

Date was beating world rankers like nothing


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 24, 2009)

Date put the smack-down on Miyata (at Miyata's optimal weight), is still the ONLY man to have ever beaten Ippo in the pro ring, and wasn't just 'given props' by the best fighter in the entire manga -- he was actually acknowledged as the opponent Martinez respects the _most_ out of a 62 fight and 62 win career. (Also consider that he's had the belt for _years_, which probably means that he's been defending it against top, world class level people for years, not scrubs.) He also added that had Date's hand not been broken, he actually would have 'sliced' him [Martinez] down: machiavelli2009

Given all that...how can ANYONE underrate Date? Seriously, he may not be amazing in the athletic department, but he has crazy heart, experience, toughness, skill, timing, craftiness, conditioning, etc. He adapted to someone more powerful than him (Ippo) and adapted to someone faster than him (Miyata). He can box or slug, and he has that heartbreak shot as the cherry on top. If he hadn't challenged Martinez, I'm pretty sure he would have become a world champion with another belt. His pride simply made him go up against the biggest monster in the series, and that was that.


----------



## Eldritch (Sep 24, 2009)

you know what's realistic

aoki's taste in women


----------



## Hagen (Sep 24, 2009)

krziboitin said:


> Y
> Anyways, woli is just a freak of nature. *He has crazy jumping*, fast running and insane grip strength


boxing basics: NEVER jump in the ring


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 24, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Date put the smack-down on Miyata (at Miyata's optimal weight), is still the ONLY man to have ever beaten Ippo in the pro ring, and wasn't just 'given props' by the best fighter in the entire manga -- he was actually acknowledged as the opponent Martinez respects the _most_ out of a 62 fight and 62 win career. (Also consider that he's had the belt for _years_, which probably means that he's been defending it against top, world class level people for years, not scrubs.) He also added that had Date's hand not been broken, he actually would have 'sliced' him [Martinez] down: Suriou no jutsu
> 
> Given all that...how can ANYONE underrate Date? Seriously, he may not be amazing in the athletic department, but he has crazy heart, experience, toughness, skill, timing, craftiness, conditioning, etc. He adapted to someone more powerful than him (Ippo) and adapted to someone faster than him (Miyata). He can box or slug, and he has that heartbreak shot as the cherry on top. If he hadn't challenged Martinez, I'm pretty sure he would have become a world champion with another belt. His pride simply made him go up against the biggest monster in the series, and that was that.



Alright he held the belt for years, but that's still just the japanese belt. A lot of times a japanese champion would just defend against japanese fighters, we can only speculate since they never said anything about his defences. I mean... the first time he stepped up against a mexican fighter, he got his ass whooped, BADLY! They fight again and all he's able to come up with is being a punching bag for 9 rounds. 

All that stuff about being the most respected fighter? That's BS,  Martinez was just complimenting the guy for being tough, after the fight ended martinez didnt even have a scratch on his face. He may have respected date, but it doesnt mean he was the best boxer he faced. Mexican fighters value heart more than anything, and honestly that's the only special trait date has. I don't know where all those other traits you mentioned came from, truth is his only outstanding traits are heart and corkscrew punches and possibly his ability to adapt. Otherwise he's not that impressive. 

People make date out to be more than he is cause he smashed a green ippo. Both date and martinez don't seem all that impressive. I was more impressed with randy boy, than i was with martinez. To be honest, if martinez fought rbj, i'd take rbj by ko.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah RBJ was a beast ...but well that Date vs Martinez fight was when HNI plot was still(minus bear fight) on the realms or reality on these days Martinez must have some kind of gimmick powerup .


----------



## typhoon72 (Sep 25, 2009)

I knew the chapter was gonna be like this...i just wish he didnt. Just win Ippo!


----------



## Gunners (Sep 25, 2009)

> Alright, it's not shameful losing to him, but he lost via KO like a scrub and even if date was no.1 he isn't even all that impressive. When it comes to natural athletic ability, you stack him up against a guy like woli, randy boy jr or even itagaki and that date guy just looks like a geezer. There's nothing impressive about him... all he had was that heart shot and he managed pratically nothing against martinez.


Natural ability is only one side of the coin. His conditioning, boxing ability, ring generalship, timing and adaptability were first class. Those are the things that matter most in the ring. If Date was up against those individuals he'd beat them down, I'm repeating much of what Dreambrother said because it is actually fact, he easily whooped Miyata who was at his optimum weight. 



> Sure he got props, but what fighter doesnt give a fighter he's beaten props. Of course you're gonna praise the guy you just smashed, no ones gonna take you seriously if you brag about beating up some bum from the slums.


Except it was a personal thought.
________


> Alright he held the belt for years, but that's still just the japanese belt. A lot of times a japanese champion would just defend against japanese fighters, we can only speculate since they never said anything about his defences. I mean... the first time he stepped up against a mexican fighter, he got his ass whooped, BADLY! They fight again and all he's able to come up with is being a punching bag for 9 rounds.


He got his ass whooped by Martinez. He obviously fought more than Japanese fighters otherwise he wouldn't have been ranked 1 and fought Martinez. 


> All that stuff about being the most respected fighter? That's BS, Martinez was just complimenting the guy for being tough, after the fight ended martinez didnt even have a scratch on his face. He may have respected date, but it doesnt mean he was the best boxer he faced. Mexican fighters value heart more than anything, and honestly that's the only special trait date has. I don't know where all those other traits you mentioned came from, truth is his only outstanding traits are heart and corkscrew punches and possibly his ability to adapt. Otherwise he's not that impressive.


Selective viewing. You only have to look at how Date could neutralise the power behind Ippo's punches to realise he has more than just ''heart''. You only have to see the final moments of his fight with Martinez to realise that he has a great sense of timing 



> People make date out to be more than he is cause he smashed a green ippo. Both date and martinez don't seem all that impressive. I was more impressed with randy boy, than i was with martinez. To be honest, if martinez fought rbj, i'd take rbj by ko.


I don't really know what to say to this. You realise that Martinez next to Takumara is the series best boxer. He does everything a boxer is supposed to. He doesn't telegraph his punches. Something Kamagowa noted can adapt on his feet, shown when Ippo pulled the Dempsey roll out or when Date landed the heart break punch, you have to remember everyone of Ippo's opponents who were able to counter it had footage of him using it. Martinez was alerted to Ippo having the move during the spar and was able to accurately time and jab him throughout the rotation. 

He has to ability to get down and dirty too. You think RBJ would beat him....... by KO?


----------



## Nuzzie (Sep 25, 2009)

I for one would love to see the horrendous beat down Martinez would give RBJ


----------



## ansoncarter (Sep 25, 2009)

ippos loss to date was retarded

not just that he lost but he lost because of fighting spirit

manga is called fighting spirit. Main characters 'thing' is his fighting spirit. There were tons of good ways to give Ippo his first loss. Fighting spirit was not one of them

I lost most of my interest in ippo after that fight

so many ways to have a main character lose without making them look bad, or pissing off a single reader. Way too many mangas get it wrong imo


----------



## TalikX (Sep 25, 2009)

I hope this fight ends quickly, because pretty much all Ippo needs to do is a deliver one good gazelle punch and Woli will die (not literally).


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 25, 2009)

krziboitin said:


> Alright he held the belt for years, but that's still just the japanese belt. A lot of times a japanese champion would just defend against japanese fighters, we can only speculate since they never said anything about his defences. I mean... the first time he stepped up against a mexican fighter, he got his ass whooped, BADLY! They fight again and all he's able to come up with is being a punching bag for 9 rounds.



I was talking about Martinez holding the world belt for years. It means he's seen all kinds of top fighters (mandatory challengers) and out of all of them he picks Date out as the one he respects the most. I dunno how that _cannot_ be impressive to you, but alrighty. 



> People make date out to be more than he is cause he smashed a green ippo. Both date and martinez don't seem all that impressive. I was more impressed with randy boy, than i was with martinez. To be honest, if martinez fought rbj, i'd take rbj by ko.



.....Whaaaaaat? 

*Hopes this is a joke*


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 25, 2009)

some1 said RBJ would KO Martinez? oh dear oh dear


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 25, 2009)

The only way that would ever happen would be if Kubo assassinates Morikawa and continues the manga in his stead.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 25, 2009)

^RBJ vs Miyata match was very Kubo style so that might already hapenned.

bah wrong thread but I'm going to say it Bleach sucked this week .


----------



## Hagen (Sep 25, 2009)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> some1 said RBJ would KO Martinez? oh dear oh dear


that means Miyata is the top dog of this manga now? 




Oxvial said:


> Yeah RBJ was a beast ...but well that Date vs Martinez fight was when HNI plot was still(minus bear fight) on the realms or reality on these days Martinez must have some kind of gimmick powerup .


if Miyata can have a lightning bolt punch, current Martinez might be able to create gigantic shockwaves of destruction with his fists or something like that. beware the Devil Punch! :ho


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 25, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Natural ability is only one side of the coin. His conditioning, boxing ability, ring generalship, timing and adaptability were first class. Those are the things that matter most in the ring. If Date was up against those individuals he'd beat them down, I'm repeating much of what Dreambrother said because it is actually fact, he easily whooped Miyata who was at his optimum weight.



First class? Well he personally admitted that vorg could be a better boxer than him... ippo's coach said so too. So you guys are really over doing it with the ring generalship and timing crap. He whooped miyata, but that was sparring and miyata wasn't anywhere near the level of what he is now.




Gunners said:


> Except it was a personal thought.



alright but do you really think date was impressive in that fight? All he did was get beat up and try to end the fight with one punch with a broken fist. He was getting outclassed all the way and then he tried to wing it at the end. That's pretty much how i read the fight.



Gunners said:


> He got his ass whooped by Martinez. He obviously fought more than Japanese fighters otherwise he wouldn't have been ranked 1 and fought Martinez.



Alright he probably did.



Gunners said:


> Selective viewing. You only have to look at how Date could neutralise the power behind Ippo's punches to realise he has more than just ''heart''. You only have to see the final moments of his fight with Martinez to realise that he has a great sense of timing



His sense of timing? It looked to me like martinez got careless cause he thought date's fist was broken and that he had nothing left. Basically he was clobbering the guy so badly, he thought anymore would kill him, so he backed off and that's when this geezer springs into action. Looked like something a first class bum would do. Just look at the state of there faces, martinez came out of the fight looking exactly the same coming into it.



Gunners said:


> I don't really know what to say to this. You realise that Martinez next to Takumara is the series best boxer. He does everything a boxer is supposed to. He doesn't telegraph his punches. Something Kamagowa noted can adapt on his feet, shown when Ippo pulled the Dempsey roll out or when Date landed the heart break punch, you have to remember everyone of Ippo's opponents who were able to counter it had footage of him using it. Martinez was alerted to Ippo having the move during the spar and was able to accurately time and jab him throughout the rotation.
> 
> He has to ability to get down and dirty too. You think RBJ would beat him....... by KO?



Yea martinez is the best in his division, but his fighting style makes him look plain and uninteresting. I just don't see the hype surrounding him. Yea I do think RBJ would smash this dude. I was hoping RBJ would beat martinez and take over the throne, sorta like what manny pacquaio did. I mean after martinez fought date, martinez just disappeared. It's as if the mangaka didn't even like drawing him anymore. It's no surprise there, anyone would think martinez is a joke compared to RBJ.



Dream Brother said:


> I was talking about Martinez holding the world belt for years. It means he's seen all kinds of top fighters (mandatory challengers) and out of all of them he picks Date out as the one he respects the most. I dunno how that _cannot_ be impressive to you, but alrighty.



Okay he respects date. Date's got heart and toughness and martinez respects that. What else does date got? Not much else... his only chance to beat martinez was to absorb blow after blow until martinez got bored cause of how easy he was punching the crap outta him. This Date guy sees his carelessness and tries to end it with ONE PUNCH. AND THAT WAS HIS ONLY CHANCE! don't you think that's hilarious? That just basically means that date is a b class fighter who didn't have the natural talent to hang with martinez.




Dream Brother said:


> .....Whaaaaaat?
> 
> *Hopes this is a joke*



Martinez is a JOKE, and same with date. I don't even care whether or not martinez is still fighting. They should just kill off his character and put in some new blood. Martinez has over 60+ fights already, pretty sure this guys past his prime. I'm positive they can get some younger fresher mexican to knock him off his throne and retire his ass.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 25, 2009)

Thank the lord. He has provided me a noob to troll. The only thing RBJ can do against Martinez is tighten his ass hole. Sure I can see how someone can see Martinez as boring, he is basically the perfection of boxing and if Ippo is going to fight him, well expect a repeat of the Gedo match except Ippo is half dead by the 2nd round due to each punch hitting like a train. Ippo doesn't need to defeat the perfection of boxing, someone else does, and THAT person Ippo needs to beat. I hate for him to bring in someone new, I love to see Sendo or Vorg be at the top and Ippo challenging them. RBJ was a saturday morning gimmick glad he lost and hopefully he is out of the manga.


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

Ricardo martinez style looks boring precissely because it's so effective . he doesnt have to struggle, he doesnt need flashy moves, or to yell BANZAAI at his rivals. He just stomps them with his flawless speed, power, technique, stamina and *insert all the rest of boxing attributes here* even Takamura, the other monster of the manga said that he believes Ricardo to be the strongest boxer in boxing's history in that division, and until Martinez retires "that belt isnt going nowhere" 

and by the way, hi everybody, i like Hni. have a lot to catch up though


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

^Holy shit! a Mexican girl that likes HNI !

Bien dicho Paulina defiende a nuestro representante xD


----------



## Paulina (Sep 26, 2009)

so Oxvial you're mexican too huh 

Yeah! Ricardo es nuestro "paisano" y hay que defenderlo 

I wish we had more mexican boxers like Ricardo currently, where have all the mexican champions gone? Marquez lost horribly to Mayweather


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

Paulina said:


> so Oxvial you're mexican too huh
> 
> Yeah! Ricardo es nuestro "paisano" y hay que defenderlo
> 
> I wish we had more mexican boxers like Ricardo currently, where have all the mexican champions gone? Marquez lost horribly to Mayweather



Yeah I am

well at least Marquez didn't lose the 16-09-09 like that other boxer that I'm not going to name.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

> First class? Well he personally admitted that vorg could be a better boxer than him... ippo's coach said so too. So you guys are really over doing it with the ring generalship and timing crap. He whooped miyata, but that was sparring and miyata wasn't anywhere near the level of what he is now.


Vorg when not fighting to please the Japense crowd is a top class boxer. We're not overdoing it with the ring generalship and timing skills Date has. I think in the series Date along with Martinez displayed something that's most similar to the defence Mayweather uses to great effect as they have been shown to roll with punches to diminish the power this requires timing and experience and skill of a high level.

He whooped Miyata when Miyata was in peak condition. No iffs and buts. When Miyata usually fights he is weight drained he would be a lot weaker, have a lower work rate due to lack of stamina. 


> His sense of timing? It looked to me like martinez got careless cause he thought date's fist was broken and that he had nothing left. Basically he was clobbering the guy so badly, he thought anymore would kill him, so he backed off and that's when this geezer springs into action. Looked like something a first class bum would do. Just look at the state of there faces, martinez came out of the fight looking exactly the same coming into it.


Martinez didn't get careless he is a true professional. What happened is Date waited for an opening and exploited it. Also if I remember things correctly Martinez kicked things up a gear in his fight with Date, something about a side of him he hasn't used in a long time.

Martinez coming out the fight without a scratch isn't detrimental to Date's career. Floyd comes out of many of his fights without a scartch on his face I wouldn't exactly call his opponents bums.



> Yea martinez is the best in his division, but his fighting style makes him look plain and uninteresting. I just don't see the hype surrounding him. Yea I do think RBJ would smash this dude. I was hoping RBJ would beat martinez and take over the throne, sorta like what manny pacquaio did. I mean after martinez fought date, martinez just disappeared. It's as if the mangaka didn't even like drawing him anymore. It's no surprise there, anyone would think martinez is a joke compared to RBJ.


No only you think Martinez is a joke compared to RBJ. Martinez hasn't been shown because Ippo is no where near his level at the moment. Also how does his fighting style make him look plain and unintersting? Because he doesn't employ magic tricks? Because he doesn't switch hit? Stupid reasoning. The guy is a complete boxer with the right attributes that is enough.


----------



## Yak (Sep 26, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> The only way that would ever happen would be if Kubo assassinates Morikawa and continues the manga in his stead.



Sometimes I think this has already happened with the overblown shounen manga feats and the weird gimmicks the boxers have. 


Woli: "I'm the most flexible Espada boxer!"
Miyata: "And I'm the fastest!"
Randy Boy: "I have three heads and six arms!"


----------



## Raviene (Sep 26, 2009)

all these discussions about Martinez makes me want to see him in action...i wish mori would at least show him manhandle someone again

or make Vorg go down in weight and have them fight w/c for some odd reason Vorg gives Martinez all he could handle ending the bout w/ a draw..yup a draw (i like them both...and BOTH are undefeated so i don't want any of them losing...BTW the 2 loss Vorg got was just retarded IMO)


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 26, 2009)

Vorg only lost to Sendo and Ippo while he was fighting in apparently the wrong weight class.


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 26, 2009)

> Sometimes I think this has already happened with the overblown shounen manga feats and the weird gimmicks the boxers have.
> 
> 
> Woli: "I'm the most flexible Espada boxer!"
> ...



Hahah, come on man, that's weak in comparison to what Kubo would REALLY do. His level of trolling is beyond Morikawa's comprehension. 

Kumi (now given the bodily proportions of a hentai series character) falls for Itagaki, setting up an Itagaki/Ippo grudge match in the pro ring, bursting at the seams with melodrama. Ippo ends up putting Itagaki in hospital, retiring him from the sport. (Kumi visits him every day with home-baked goodies, to no avail.) Mashiba is losing a match and then suddenly screams: "Hey, did you know that TWO PUNCHES ARE BETTER THAN ONE??" and then proceeds to use a normal one-two combination and kill his opponent. Martinez reveals that he's really Ippo's father, having faked his death at sea and undergone plastic surgery and intense exercise for absolutely no reason other than he felt like it.


----------



## Munken (Sep 26, 2009)

^

holy shit


----------



## Inugami (Sep 26, 2009)

Damn! Dream Brother I just loved that Mashiba story and actually it sounds kind of cool to see that one on the manga.


----------



## Yak (Sep 26, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Hahah, come on man, that's weak in comparison to what Kubo would REALLY do. His level of trolling is beyond Morikawa's comprehension.
> 
> Kumi (now given the bodily proportions of a hentai series character) falls for Itagaki, setting up an Itagaki/Ippo grudge match in the pro ring, bursting at the seams with melodrama. Ippo ends up putting Itagaki in hospital, retiring him from the sport. (Kumi visits him every day with home-baked goodies, to no avail.) Mashiba is losing a match and then suddenly screams: "Hey, did you know that TWO PUNCHES ARE BETTER THAN ONE??" and then proceeds to use a normal one-two combination and kill his opponent. Martinez reveals that he's really Ippo's father, having faked his death at sea and undergone plastic surgery and intense exercise for absolutely no reason other than he felt like it.



Wow. This sounds so great, where can I buy this manga


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 26, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Thank the lord. He has provided me a noob to troll. The only thing RBJ can do against Martinez is tighten his ass hole. Sure I can see how someone can see Martinez as boring, he is basically the perfection of boxing and if Ippo is going to fight him, well expect a repeat of the Gedo match except Ippo is half dead by the 2nd round due to each punch hitting like a train. Ippo doesn't need to defeat the perfection of boxing, someone else does, and THAT person Ippo needs to beat. I hate for him to bring in someone new, I love to see Sendo or Vorg be at the top and Ippo challenging them. RBJ was a saturday morning gimmick glad he lost and hopefully he is out of the manga.



LOL, so you admit martinez can be boring. You say he's the perfection of boxing? That's so funny, if i remember correctly ippo hits harder than him, and miyata looks to have better footwork. The perfection of boxing would be someone that trumps everyone in every possible attribute. You guys just make him to be more than he is cause the writer claims he's the best even though all of his wins have not been by KO. What does that mean? it basically means boxers can last the distance with him.



Gunners said:


> Vorg when not fighting to please the Japense crowd is a top class boxer. We're not overdoing it with the ring generalship and timing skills Date has. I think in the series Date along with Martinez displayed something that's most similar to the defence Mayweather uses to great effect as they have been shown to roll with punches to diminish the power this requires timing and experience and skill of a high level.
> 
> He whooped Miyata when Miyata was in peak condition. No iffs and buts. When Miyata usually fights he is weight drained he would be a lot weaker, have a lower work rate due to lack of stamina.



Being able to roll with punches isn't all that great, anyone could do that if they've been hit long enough. Mayweather rarely relies on this skill, cause he's barely ever hit cleanly, that skill is more simliar to antonio margarito or barrera.

Miyata was in his peak condition at THAT time, but what about the current miyata's peak condition?



Gunners said:


> Martinez didn't get careless he is a true professional. What happened is Date waited for an opening and exploited it. Also if I remember things correctly Martinez kicked things up a gear in his fight with Date, something about a side of him he hasn't used in a long time.
> 
> Martinez coming out the fight without a scratch isn't detrimental to Date's career. Floyd comes out of many of his fights without a scartch on his face I wouldn't exactly call his opponents bums.



Martinez did get careless, the guy was destroying date so badly that he thought, anymore and this guy could die so when he thought date wasn't gonna punch back he relaxed a bit. He may be a professional, but he still doesn't want to take a life if he doesn't have to.

Yea they're not bums, but floyd comes out without a scratch and his opponents are highly criticized. Look at hatton, corrales and even de la hoya, those guys all ended up losing credibility and a lot of people can make the case that they weren't all that good. Date is similar. 

Because of floyd-JMM, people think jmm can no longer compete at the higher weight divisions. Not only that, but floyd is also critiqued for being a boring fighter despite being someone similar to martinez.



Gunners said:


> No only you think Martinez is a joke compared to RBJ. Martinez hasn't been shown because Ippo is no where near his level at the moment. Also how does his fighting style make him look plain and unintersting? Because he doesn't employ magic tricks? Because he doesn't switch hit? Stupid reasoning. The guy is a complete boxer with the right attributes that is enough.



Magic tricks? i don't know what magic tricks you're talking about. Switch hitting is AWESOME. To have a fighter able to fight without having a dominant hand. It's like he doesn't have a weak side. That's why they show him with 3 heads cause you feel pressure from each angle.

Now about martinez, i'm positive that if he's gonna stay as the best fighter, he's gonna need a power up. The writer is going to have to come up with another special attribute or exaggerate something he already has to make him appear better than these current fighters cause right now he looks like shit. 

I don't understand why people don't like these gimmicks. Things are called gimmicks in the first place because they are effective. Boxing manga that's exactly like boxing would be boring, like that martinez douchebag. Woli should just pummel him like how pacquaio pummelled barrera and morales.


----------



## Hagen (Sep 26, 2009)

krziboitin said:


> LOL, so you admit martinez can be boring. You say he's the perfection of boxing? That's so funny, *if i remember correctly ippo hits harder than him, and miyata looks to have better footwork.* The perfection of boxing would be someone that trumps everyone in every possible attribute. You guys just make him to be more than he is cause the writer claims he's the best even though all of his wins have not been by KO. What does that mean? it basically means boxers can last the distance with him.


could you please stop making up bullshit?

Martinez effectively Ko'd Ippo using only left jabs and being not even half serious in the spar they had, that's how weak his punches are



krziboitin said:


> Boxing manga that's exactly like boxing would be boring, like that martinez douchebag. *Woli should just pummel him* like how pacquaio pummelled barrera and morales.


HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Sep 26, 2009)

Holy shit db

that would both be epic and hilarious


----------



## Gunners (Sep 26, 2009)

> Being able to roll with punches isn't all that great, anyone could do that if they've been hit long enough. Mayweather rarely relies on this skill, cause he's barely ever hit cleanly, that skill is more simliar to antonio margarito or barrera.
> 
> Miyata was in his peak condition at THAT time, but what about the current miyata's peak condition?



Are you trolling? Margarito takes punches head on he doesn't ''roll with the punches'' they snap his head back and he walks through it. Mayweather's defence is a shoulder roll he isn't hit cleanly because if he doesn't evade a punch he rolls with the punch.

Miyata was in his peak condition period him fighting at his current weight class is holding him back. 



> Martinez did get careless, the guy was destroying date so badly that he thought, anymore and this guy could die so when he thought date wasn't gonna punch back he relaxed a bit. He may be a professional, but he still doesn't want to take a life if he doesn't have to.
> 
> Yea they're not bums, but floyd comes out without a scratch and his opponents are highly criticized. Look at hatton, corrales and even de la hoya, those guys all ended up losing credibility and a lot of people can make the case that they weren't all that good. Date is similar.
> 
> Because of floyd-JMM, people think jmm can no longer compete at the higher weight divisions. Not only that, but floyd is also critiqued for being a boring fighter despite being someone similar to martinez.


People calling Floyd's opponents ''bums'' is down to them trying to discredit Floyd the same way you're trying to discredit Date and Martinez here. Also if I remember things correctly he was prepared to end Date's life in that fight.


> Magic tricks? i don't know what magic tricks you're talking about. Switch hitting is AWESOME. To have a fighter able to fight without having a dominant hand. It's like he doesn't have a weak side. That's why they show him with 3 heads cause you feel pressure from each angle.


You know there is a switch hitter in boxing for real? Do you know what his name is? Most probably don't, his name is Junior Witter. Switch hitting isn't as effective as the manga makes it out to be. 



> Now about martinez, i'm positive that if he's gonna stay as the best fighter, he's gonna need a power up. The writer is going to have to come up with another special attribute or exaggerate something he already has to make him appear better than these current fighters cause right now he looks like shit.


No he doesn't look like shit compared to them you're the only one who thinks this way.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 26, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Hahah, come on man, that's weak in comparison to what Kubo would REALLY do. His level of trolling is beyond Morikawa's comprehension.
> 
> Kumi (now given the bodily proportions of a hentai series character) falls for Itagaki, setting up an Itagaki/Ippo grudge match in the pro ring, bursting at the seams with melodrama. Ippo ends up putting Itagaki in hospital, retiring him from the sport. (Kumi visits him every day with home-baked goodies, to no avail.) Mashiba is losing a match and then suddenly screams: "Hey, did you know that TWO PUNCHES ARE BETTER THAN ONE??" and then proceeds to use a normal one-two combination and kill his opponent. Martinez reveals that he's really Ippo's father, having faked his death at sea and undergone plastic surgery and intense exercise for absolutely no reason other than he felt like it.


i can imagine kubified boxing matches. In Takamura's next world match, the very obviously much stronger opponent would just chase Taka around at slow pace without doing absolutely anything but to press him with his superior aura. Taka runs all around the ring scared shitless until the opponent suddenly gets frozen, allowing Taka to pwn him with a swift combination


----------



## krziboitin (Sep 27, 2009)

Locard said:


> could you please stop making up bullshit?
> 
> Martinez effectively Ko'd Ippo using only left jabs and being not even half serious in the spar they had, that's how weak his punches are



That doesn't prove how weak ippos punches are, read the chapter where martinez is gonna floor date with a liver shot. Its on chapter 335, date doesn't go down an martinez goes off on how date has fought someone that punches at least as hard as he does. Go read that and then tell me if its bullshit.



Gunners said:


> Are you trolling? Margarito takes punches head on he doesn't ''roll with the punches'' they snap his head back and he walks through it. Mayweather's defence is a shoulder roll he isn't hit cleanly because if he doesn't evade a punch he rolls with the punch.
> 
> Miyata was in his peak condition period him fighting at his current weight class is holding him back.



Alright margarito was a bad example, but barrera and librado andrade. Those two are better examples. I know what the shoulder roll is, and that's not what date uses. He lessens the impact off his face by turning his neck.

If you think that was the best form miyata has shown in the manga then honestly you gotta get your eyes checked.



Gunners said:


> People calling Floyd's opponents ''bums'' is down to them trying to discredit Floyd the same way you're trying to discredit Date and Martinez here. Also if I remember things correctly he was prepared to end Date's life in that fight.
> 
> You know there is a switch hitter in boxing for real? Do you know what his name is? Most probably don't, his name is Junior Witter. Switch hitting isn't as effective as the manga makes it out to be



People discredit floyd cause he doesn't take enough risks and runs a lot. I'm discrediting martinez cause his last known fight was against a geezer like date, who he beat into retirement. The fight between them wasn't even that good, that's why it only took 6 chapters to finish. 

Yea martinez said he would be prepared to end Date's life, but that doesn't mean thats going to be his only option. That just means if he can't end it safely, he won't reserve himself from trying to kill the man. Right here you can tell he doesn't want to kill him and backs off. It's called looove!!!

yea i've heard of junior witter, didnt know he was a switch hitter. I never actually saw him fight before. The thing is how many people actually practice and utilize switch hitting? How many boxing gyms are gonna actually teach people this method? In tae kwon do it's not uncommon to be constantly switching stances because gyms train you that way. It's actually more effective.



Gunners said:


> No he doesn't look like shit compared to them you're the only one who thinks this way.



Alright so you're saying only i think he looks shit. So does that mean the writer won't have to give him some other power up? or boost him up in some kind of way?


----------



## Segan (Sep 28, 2009)

Martinez packs an ungodly right, in case some of you have forgotten that. Shattering a jaw is no weak feat, and Ippo couldn't do any better. Even against Sawamura Ippo needed to use the Dempsey Roll to crack open his eye socket.

In any case, I believe, both Ippo and Martinez are at a level, where both their punches will clearly affect the other.


----------



## cizzle (Sep 29, 2009)

Is the raw out yet?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 29, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Hahah, come on man, that's weak in comparison to what Kubo would REALLY do. His level of trolling is beyond Morikawa's comprehension.
> 
> Kumi (now given the bodily proportions of a hentai series character) falls for Itagaki, setting up an Itagaki/Ippo grudge match in the pro ring, bursting at the seams with melodrama. Ippo ends up putting Itagaki in hospital, retiring him from the sport. (Kumi visits him every day with home-baked goodies, to no avail.) Mashiba is losing a match and then suddenly screams: "Hey, did you know that TWO PUNCHES ARE BETTER THAN ONE??" and then proceeds to use a normal one-two combination and kill his opponent. Martinez reveals that he's really Ippo's father, having faked his death at sea and undergone plastic surgery and intense exercise for absolutely no reason other than he felt like it.



 epic especially the part about Martinez


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 30, 2009)

Whats up with the chapter?


JihaD


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 30, 2009)

maybe no chapter for this week


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 30, 2009)

There WILL be a chapter this week, I assure you. Some shonen magazines raws are out, so lets wait Ippo to be scanned.

I'm waiting for Ippo and Gantz.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2009)

finally lets see....


*Spoiler*: __ 



well nothing really happened Just Ippo hunting Woli and for his own good I hope he has some kind of secret weapon because Ippo looks like a tank!! unaffected by Woli punches .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



As expected Ippo is brushing off Woli's hits, getting closer and closer all the time while Woli starts to feel Ippo's pressure


----------



## Gunners (Oct 1, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 The last page doesn't look as though Woli is succumbing to Ippo's pressure, it looks like he is casually evading him. So far it may look as though Ippo is brushing of Woli's hits but if the fight keeps on like this he it will take it's toll like in the Gedo fight, not only that but he will eventually punch himself out if can't connect.

That being said, he will inevitably catch Woli and beat him, I just don't think this chapter really highlighted that save for the end round which isn't exactly good because Ippo's momentum from the knock down would have slowed.


----------



## alexgnr (Oct 1, 2009)

raw 869  somebody

Enjoy!


----------



## Yak (Oct 1, 2009)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



While what you say is true, I think the same might apply to Woli to some extend. Sure, he has superb relflexes and keen senses but I doubt he can yet judge how the constant pressure of Ippo coming after him will affect him in two or three rounds. It might take a psychical toll on him that he has never experienced before and he might not notice alarming side effects like sudden fatigue or slowing down before its too late.

Ippo will hit him one way or another.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 1, 2009)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Only part of your post I disagree with is the fact that Woli will get tired to.  hes Evading alot, and his stamina may die out.  Once Ippo gets one clean hit though its a wrap.  Your right about that


----------



## Segan (Oct 1, 2009)

I doubt he will get tired very soon. He's quite athletic and all, and I suspect, him living with monkeys all day gives him a fairly high endurance.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 1, 2009)

Segan said:


> I doubt he will get tired very soon. He's quite athletic and all, and I suspect, him living with monkeys all day gives him a fairly high endurance.



Ippo has sick endurance too..maybe that's what it'll come down to.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 1, 2009)

i need a trans of this ... really want to know what kamogawa said

ippo really seems pumped up, i hope he'll land 1 or 2 punches next chapter


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 2, 2009)

Does anybody here think sendo's fight with martinez will go any better than his fight with takamura?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 2, 2009)

Grandmaster Kane said:


> Does anybody here think sendo's fight with martinez will go any better than his fight with takamura?



Of course ! just imagine to see Sendo owned worse and faster than that....even Kubo wouldn't go that far.


----------



## Segan (Oct 2, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Ippo has sick endurance too..maybe that's what it'll come down to.


Yes, but there's the (non-)existent risk that Ippo will give out sooner than Woli because he gets hit all the time without even touching Woli.


----------



## Eldritch (Oct 3, 2009)

wait sendou is fighting martinez what


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 3, 2009)

So after Ippo beats Woli, is this suppose to put to bed the whole Ippo Vs Miyata  fighting having appeal. Not to say it wouldn't go differently, but, ah nm.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 3, 2009)

Looks like it will be interesting now still I don't think its a foregone conclusion you all saying Ippo is gonna win 

and I read nothing about Sendoh vs Martinez


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Oct 3, 2009)

I like how Ippo is developing as a fighter. Featherweight tank ftw.

The fact that he's training to expect (and shrug off) a counter no matter what is pretty awesome.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 3, 2009)

I was hoping Ippo would say something like "your punches are light" to Woli kinda like Date to Ippo.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Oct 3, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> wait sendou is fighting martinez what



Yeah.

Where the hell have you been?


----------



## Segan (Oct 3, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> wait sendou is fighting martinez what


Sendou is planning to fight Martinez, but an actual face-off is quite far away...


----------



## Raviene (Oct 3, 2009)

it seems that he really wants to see what Vorg meant when he said that the monkey was good at corners


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 3, 2009)

If sendo really fights martinez, then expect a Rocky IV development in the future


----------



## VonDoom (Oct 4, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> If sendo really fights martinez, then expect a Rocky IV development in the future



He'll grow a beard while training?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 5, 2009)

^Thanks ...that was fast! lets see if this week Woli does the Blanka roll.

*EDIT:*
Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu....no Blanka roll but Woli was badass this week!


----------



## alexgnr (Oct 5, 2009)

raw 870  this


----------



## aeav81 (Oct 6, 2009)

very fast
thanks a lot
keep the good work


----------



## ssjian1 (Oct 6, 2009)

Is this the full raw?  It's only 14 pages!  I'm getting sick of Woli.  I hope this fight ends next chapter with an Ippo victory.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

^3 newbies in a row


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 6, 2009)

oh my god, was that wolis trick when he's cornered? oO


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

Moves like Hawk and motionless punch like Sendo.... Woli really has potential.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 6, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> oh my god, was that wolis trick when he's cornered? oO



Seems like the corner trick will involve him leaving the corner in a way that makes him hard to track. That's just going by what happened to Vorg.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

> oh my god, was that wolis trick when he's cornered? oO


No it was him throwing a smash I think or it may be Ippo comparing the wildness/instinctual nature of both fighters.

Eitherway previous two chapters have shown that Woli actually has respect/love for the sport of boxing ( despite what people try and claim) and that his natural boxing ability is top rate.

It's clear to me how experience will be the deciding factor in this fight. Everything Woli throws at Ippo gives Ippo a flash back of what he's dealt with before, or it is things he has prepared for like sharp punches coming that he can't see. That's why he is able to take them on the chin and continue on. Woli on the other hand lacks experience which is why he went down when Ippo nicked him on the chin.


----------



## Hagen (Oct 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Moves like Hawk and motionless punch like Sendo.... Woli really has potential.


add Itagaki's footwork and porcupine punches

Woli is a goddamn frankenstein


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 6, 2009)

i just thought it was ridiculous...

ippo finally manages to get him to the ropes and then? he just throws an uppercut into ippo's jaw despite his guard. the guard that ippo used to tank through much more punches before. just standing there and firing off one damn punch.
yes, woli is talented and all, maybe one of the greatest genius type boxers of this manga, but come on...

wonder if ippo saw it coming and will brush it off or if he was affected...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2009)

Locard said:


> add Itagaki's footwork and porcupine punches
> 
> Woli is a goddamn frankenstein



Can we also expect  Miyata's counter ability ?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 6, 2009)

Honestly..Woli is boring..No appeal to his character.  If it wasn't for ippo this fight would suck


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 6, 2009)

Woli reminding people of Sendo? Give me a break. End this crap fight already.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 6, 2009)

If Woli has sendo's power with that smash im going to be so pissed.  that is horrible.  Why is woli a hybrid of everyone Ippo faught? thats lame


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 6, 2009)

Sendou won't figth Martinez until after Ippo has becomes Champion of his league/division.

And yes, Sendou will quite possibly be crippled or maybe even killed.

No chance of him winning


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 6, 2009)

Wah wah he's too weak.  No way this guy can be a challenge.

Wah wah, he's too strong.  No way this guy can be that much a genius.  

Really?


----------



## Gunners (Oct 6, 2009)

Lol the fight isn't actually  bad. Would you like things more if Woli was an arrogant jerk instead?

He obviously doesn't pack the same power as Sendo, if he did Ippo would be on the ground because the punch hit him clean and it came out of no where. It's most likely the motion/angle/freeness of the punch came at that reminded Ippo of Sendo.


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 6, 2009)




----------



## insi_tv (Oct 9, 2009)

no scan yet? puar hurry  just kidding


----------



## cizzle (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah i want to read the new chapter hehe


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 11, 2009)

Thanks Puar.

As for the actual chapter content....


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 11, 2009)

Its official, Woli is a master of Smash. Sendo level 

and he made Ippo look like a kid the whole chapter 

Woli...

im expecting Woli to use a counter with pin point accuracy the next chapter. Miyata's face will appear in the background while hes doing it. also, Woli will be looking to the other side and thinking about bananas in that moment

Woli also gonna use Vorgs White Fang too, which he learnt in that spar after dodging it from Vorg once.

 "it was..like this?" *nails Ippo with the White Fang perfectly. while looking at the ceiling*


----------



## Gunners (Oct 11, 2009)

Ippo is doing quite well, I feel the chapters have a tendency to make things look more severe than they actually are. Woli connected with a well placed punch, Ippo wasn't going to fight this fight without getting hit.

The fact that Ippo has limited intel on the guy is also a factor otherwise he'd have known that he could throw punches from an angle like that and would have probably been more cautious.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm actually quite enjoying this fight...


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 11, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Thanks Puar.
> 
> As for the actual chapter content....



^this 




EDIT:


> im expecting Woli to use a counter with pin point accuracy the next chapter. Miyata's face will appear in the background while hes doing it. also, Woli will be looking to the other side and thinking about bananas in that moment
> 
> Woli also gonna use Vorgs White Fang too, which he learnt in that spar after dodging it from Vorg once.
> 
> "it was..like this?" *nails Ippo with the White Fang perfectly. while looking at the ceiling*



haha +reps ;D

EDIT2: can't rep you


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 11, 2009)

I wonder if this fight will end badly.


----------



## typhoon72 (Oct 11, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> im expecting Woli to use a counter with pin point accuracy the next chapter. Miyata's face will appear in the background while hes doing it. also, Woli will be looking to the other side and thinking about bananas in that moment
> 
> Woli also gonna use Vorgs White Fang too, which he learnt in that spar after dodging it from Vorg once.
> 
> "it was..like this?" *nails Ippo with the White Fang perfectly. while looking at the ceiling*



Probably whats going to happen


13 pages, wtf


----------



## Inugami (Oct 11, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> im expecting Woli to use a counter with pin point accuracy the next chapter. *Miyata's face will appear in the background while hes doing it*.



Yeah I was thinking the same if that really happen I'm gonna fall of my chair


----------



## Jugger (Oct 12, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> im expecting Woli to use a counter with pin point accuracy the next chapter. Miyata's face will appear in the background while hes doing it. also, Woli will be looking to the other side and thinking about bananas in that moment



Thats good thing ippo was prepared to fight Miyata


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 12, 2009)

rofl

woli might be the worst idea for a character ever


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 12, 2009)

Boy, do I miss the fights where Ippo would lay the opponent out quickly.

Oh, wait, there weren't any.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 12, 2009)

Jesus Christ, Woli is insane. >_<


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 12, 2009)

what the fuck he hit him with a smash  oh my Woli


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 12, 2009)

Woli is officially the new main character.

Hajime no Woli.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Boy, do I miss the fights where Ippo would lay the opponent out quickly.
> 
> Oh, wait, there weren't any.



I miss the fight where Ippo fought real fighters. Oh wait that was all of them till now. Hell i'm including jimma sifa and gedo in that list.


----------



## Kenshi (Oct 12, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> Boy, do I miss the fights where Ippo would lay the opponent out quickly.
> 
> Oh, wait, there weren't any.



Read the Karasawa fight.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 12, 2009)

Let's wait for Woli to do a jab that Ippo cant seem to see nor defend against

Ippo: this is the same jab as Ricardo Martinez'   

but i hope it wont reach that far though


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 12, 2009)

my prediction for next chapter: ippo can corner woli.. he throws a jab or something but woli suddenly notices that time is going different. he gets itagakis (sharingan) eyes and pulls out 5 hits in 1sec. takamura will comment that ippo would've withstand 1 punch but his head got punched 5 times


----------



## Hagen (Oct 12, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> rofl
> 
> woli might be the worst idea for a character ever


You gotta love Woli 

He cant put up his guard, yet he can use the signature moves of any boxer

He didn't even know what boxing was some months ago, but he can master high level boxing skills that require years of training and effort, on the spot

He only had three fights, yet he instinctively knows what he must do in any dangerous situation against seasoned, strong champions


Woli = serious monkey business 


if the boxers of this manga are mildly intelligent, they will quit their gyms and start climbing palm trees and chasing monkeys as soon as possible


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2009)

I can't still believe after throwing us a realistic boxer like RBJ he just give us Woli out of the blue xD

I fear Mori becomes friend with Kubo and when they hang out Kubo give him ideas to make HNI a more popular manga.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2009)

Yeah we all know Sendo mastered the smash, it's not like he suddenly brought the move out in a common street fight am I right? lol.

This fight is actually pretty good so far. I don't know why people have this attitude that Ippo shouldn't be hit. Also Randy Boy Jr was no more realistic thank Woli unless you think static is a norm when fighting.

I can understand switch hitting effecting things like your sense of range and such but it's not as effective as Mori made it out to be otherwise you'd see far more people switch hitting to great effect. I can think of one switch hitter and his name is Whitter he's nothing special.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2009)

^So you find Woli more realistic than Randy xD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2009)

> ^So you find Woli more realistic than Randy xD


So far Woli is a boxer with natural talent and a superb athletic build sort of like Roy Jones jr. 

I find that more realistic than ''static'' interrupting your rhythm rendering you helpless.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I can't still believe after throwing us a realistic boxer like RBJ he just give us Woli out of the blue xD
> 
> I fear Mori becomes friend with Kubo and when they hang out Kubo give him ideas to make HNI a more popular manga.



yeah, there's probably a world champion #0 behind martinez!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^So you find Woli more realistic than Randy xD




Most of you are over exaggerating when you even speak about Woli... Why is it you can watch Brian Hawk fight (someone who NEVER trained, only started boxing recently, doesn't right with a guard, etc) and not think twice about it, but Woli gets the cream placed on his ass so you all can fuck the shit outta him?

As for the "smash".... didn't Ippo pull out an Upper he only used ONCE in his fight against Miyata out against Sendo?? And then continue throwing it like it was his sunday punch?? You all seem to forget this manga quite a bit when it comes to bashing characters...

Finally, most of you who say "Ippo doesn't finish fights quickly" don't even realize that most of Ippo's fights don't last more than 4 rounds

Oda- 3 Rd KO
Yoshio- 1 Rd KO
Jason Ozuma- 2nd Rd KO
Kenta-4 Rd KO
Hayami- 1 Rd KO
Mashiba-3 Rd KO
Sendo- 3 Rd KO
Saeki- 4rd KO
Vorg- 5 Rd KO
Date Loss @ 5 Rd, KO
Ponchai- 2rd KO
Sendo- 7th Rd KO
Sanada- 5 Rd KO
Nao- 2nd Rd KO
Yi Yonsu- 1 Rd KO
Shimaburkuo- 7 Rd KO
Sawamura- 7 Rd KO
Karasawa- 2nd Rd KO
Take- 6 Rd KO
Jimmy- 4 Rd KO
Gedo- 8 Rd KO

As far as Woli is concerned, if your expectation is that Ippo is never going to be hit or you simply don't like woli, maybe you need to wait about a month for this fight to be over and then pick it up again..

 


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2009)

The static was just a effect used to Mori just to make the  rhythm that Randy interrupted of Miyata with the switching look more badass....nothing big like some kind of power.

Hawk that guy didn't use real boxing he was just brawling like he always do in his past life so he has experience beating people Woli case is different .

btw I'm not complaining about the fight that also I enjoy it ..but how lame Woli has a character is.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 12, 2009)

I figured the 'static' was more a metaphorical device than anything else. One thing I know for sure is that there often is a rhythm in combative sport -- a sort of unspoken agreement in place between opponents that Bruce Lee wrote about in his personal notes. He was fascinated by the concept of 'broken rhythm', the act of wilfully shattering the flow of a bout. You could say that Miyata himself is a specialist of broken rhythm, in that he aims to attack in the _midst_ of his opponent's attack -- he refuses to 'wait his turn', for lack of a better phrase. When people refuse to play to a familiar rhythm in this way, it DOES feel odd, and can definitely throw you off balance. I assumed that the 'static' was just a device to signify this strange feeling, taken with a pinch of salt due to artistic licence, of course. It's like that time Mori experimented with bodies 'melting' when getting punched (the Mashiba/Ippo spar, I think) which obviously wasn't meant to be taken literally. Then again, maybe he DID intend the static to be literal, and I just interpreted it in a different way...dunno. 

I agree that the switch-hitting was exaggerated, but it at least has roots in authenticity, as we all know how tricky many orthodox fighters find it (at least initially, before they adjust) to box a southpaw. Lennox Lewis spoke about the issue during the Mayweather fight, where Mayweather himself was having trouble adjusting to Judah. (Although, in that case I think it was more so the speed than the stance that did it. The stance didn't exactly help matters, though.)

What irritates me about this fight is Ippo more than Woli. Woli is obviously a guy with superb natural talent, a sort of mini Roy Jones Jr, as Gunners put it. I can live with that, as we DO see those guys in the real sport, even though they're very rare. What annoys me is that he's ridiculously inexperienced and yet is giving such a good account of himself against Ippo, who has seen SO many different styles and physical attributes. Ippo has sparred against Itagaki (before the coach banned them from doing so) and has fought the ridiculously quick Saeki (a specialist in dodging), the elusive Karasawa, etc. Hell, his very first fights, the very foundation of his interest in boxing, were based around closing the distance against a highly quick genius, Mr Miyata. Talent is a tremendous advantage, but when you're up against someone as experienced as Ippo you need experience yourself. Some things can ONLY be learned in sparring/fighting, and I don't care how talented you are. Woli doesn't have anywhere near the experience to be doing this well against someone who has been deliberately designed as an anti-outboxer, a guy who has picked up trick after trick in order to close the distance and batter people on the inside. It really looks silly to see him struggling like this, and if he doesn't adapt soon (the next round or so) and shut Woli down, I'll be baffled.

Also -- the body blow that Woli blocked in the latest chapter? Given Ippo's power, that should STILL have affected him. Kinda odd how he just skips away and shows not even a flinch.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> The static was just a effect used to Mori just to make the  rhythm that Randy interrupted of Miyata with the switching look more badass....nothing big like some kind of power.
> 
> *Hawk that guy didn't use real boxing he was just brawling like he always do in his past life so he has experience beating people Woli case is different .
> *
> btw I'm not complaining about the fight that also I enjoy it ..but how lame Woli has a character is.



This is my point... What's so different about it? Hawk was a brawler... a street fighter... Woli is fighting EXACTLY like Hawk... He's brawling and throwing shots...So what he didn't grow up on the "mean streets of New York" like Hawk did? Does that somehow not diminish that Woli TRAINS, listens to his trainer, and is supremely athletic?


Just saying... None of you can give any LEGITIMATE reasons why you dislike Woli that cannot be debunked based on manga evidence or real life examples. If you don't like him-- fine. I am unable to convince you to enjoy a fictional character... All of this nonsense that  I have been reading however, is uncalled for and not constructive at all.


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2009)

> -snip-
> Also -- the body blow that Woli blocked in the latest chapter? Given Ippo's power, that should STILL have affected him. Kinda odd how he just skips away and shows not even a flinch.


I'd say Ippo is doing well in all honesty. What people are forgetting is that Ippo has limited footage of this guy. He managed to score a knock down in the first round granted Woli wasn't fighting seriously. 

The only reason Ippo has been tagged so far is that he doesn't know what Woli is capable of. Notice how when the body shot was blocked by Woli Ippo was able to then trap him against the ropes he got smacked because he didn't know he could throw a punch from that angle which is fair enough. 

The body shot not making Woli flinch isn't surprising, the punch didn't connect with the body he blocked it with his arm, I suppose he should feel numbness there, he may very well feel that. 

The fight will end when Ippo figures out his no. Woli's lack of experience is compensated by Ippo knowing nothing about him.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2009)

Woli a joke. He spent his years jumping around with monkeys. Monkeys. Hawks was busy busting his ass on the street, broke and homeless, while kicking ass and being badass. So when Hawk owns people with zero boxing experience guess what? He spent YEARS in the streets so understandable why someone with natural talent who spent most of his time kicking ass before he entered the ring can destroy allot of boxers. Woli? Was busy eating bananas. Woli a joke, this fight should have been 2 chapters and why is randy being brought into this. He was hyped up to fight a man who only knows how to hit your head as many times as possible. Switch hitters isn't that useful in real life boxing and only really effective against one trick ponies.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 12, 2009)

^well dats true switch hit isn't  all effective...even in the manga  RBJ was owned via counters xD

I was about to say something similar.. Hawk hes also a lot more older like in his lates 20's and if I remember well he was also fighting vs armed opponents .

Woli just 17 and he doesn't have too much fighting experience unless he was also punching monkeys ! and I would love to see a flashback of that.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 12, 2009)

> Woli a joke. He spent his years jumping around with monkeys. Monkeys. Hawks was busy busting his ass on the street, broke and homeless, while kicking ass and being badass. So when Hawk owns people with zero boxing experience guess what? He spent YEARS in the streets so understandable why someone with natural talent who spent most of his time kicking ass before he entered the ring can destroy allot of boxers.


Wrong. Do you know how many people go to a boxing gym with this attitude ''I rule my block this shits going to be easy'' then they get their ass torn up in the ring. You're looking for a reason why it's acceptable for Hawk and not Woli and failing.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 12, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I figured the 'static' was more a metaphorical device than anything else. One thing I know for sure is that there often is a rhythm in combative sport -- a sort of unspoken agreement in place between opponents that Bruce Lee wrote about in his personal notes. He was fascinated by the concept of 'broken rhythm', the act of wilfully shattering the flow of a bout. You could say that Miyata himself is a specialist of broken rhythm, in that he aims to attack in the _midst_ of his opponent's attack -- he refuses to 'wait his turn', for lack of a better phrase. When people refuse to play to a familiar rhythm in this way, it DOES feel odd, and can definitely throw you off balance. I assumed that the 'static' was just a device to signify this strange feeling, taken with a pinch of salt due to artistic licence, of course. It's like that time Mori experimented with bodies 'melting' when getting punched (the Mashiba/Ippo spar, I think) which obviously wasn't meant to be taken literally. Then again, maybe he DID intend the static to be literal, and I just interpreted it in a different way...dunno.
> 
> I agree that the switch-hitting was exaggerated, but it at least has roots in authenticity, as we all know how tricky many orthodox fighters find it (at least initially, before they adjust) to box a southpaw. Lennox Lewis spoke about the issue during the Mayweather fight, where Mayweather himself was having trouble adjusting to Judah. (Although, in that case I think it was more so the speed than the stance that did it. The stance didn't exactly help matters, though.)
> 
> ...



qft! really good post man, i wish i could express myself like that


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 12, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Wrong. Do you know how many people go to a boxing gym with this attitude ''I rule my block this shits going to be easy'' then they get their ass torn up in the ring. You're looking for a reason why it's acceptable for Hawk and not Woli and failing.



Lol. Was a Hawk a boxer? No. He was never a boxer he was always just a guy who said "I rule my block" and could back it up. He was a guy with natural talent who can beat boxers in the ring using boxing rules. When he fought Taka he brought to the fight the experience he had beating boxers + the experience he had on the street. Which combined is a lot of fighting experience and instinct. But what does Woli bring to the table? Years of eating bananas....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 13, 2009)

Yea. I justy read the last 3 chapters and I've got to say... it's not surprising and was kind of expected. Still, I just don't like the taste of it. 

-It's even worse that now we've heard Ippo has completly trained for Anti-Miyata tactics and is using them. I mean, seriously. Ippo is going that far and yet he can't even catch Woli. Woli, the guy who doesn't think to throw a second punch after the first until the opponent charges some more. Woli, the guy who is a Brian Hawk rip but with no fighting background and therefore no real courage (going by the logic put forth in the manga). Woli, the guy who is fast but probably not even in the league of Itagaki. Woli, the guy who is monkey agile, but whom Ippo should be able to deal with given his background. Sigh..

Woli is like some badly put together composite of good character in Hajime No Ippo. Don't get me wrong, its possible to have all sorts of natural talent and what not, and certaintly even more possible in Shounen Manga. We've seen that many times in HNI. That said, Woli's is just toooooo good for a guy who I'd assume before boxing, had zero fighting experience. I mean, seriously, he already has Smash!!!! Additionally, when did Ippo become crap and unable to tank ridiculous strong shots? What happenned to Ippo's insane chin from his fight with Scratch J? What happenned to Ippo having trained to step in and reduce damage? Okay, fine, I get the punches are "surprises" he can't predict, but what happened to when he beat that OLD dude and all the surprises he dealt with then? Ippo is better then this. Really, the sooner Woli leaves a bloody mess the sooner we can move to better things 

Sorry for ranting a bit, but Woli's  "natural talen" when put in perspective (given he was never a brawler on the street and still only has 3 fights), would have him surpassing Takamura and everyone elses natural talent.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 13, 2009)

There's no indicator yet that Ippo was SEVERELY hurt by the smash, he was just hit by it. As far as I know, Ippo still looks relatively fine. Woli's smash has nothing on Sendou's.


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 14, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> This is my point... What's so different about it? Hawk was a brawler... a street fighter... Woli is fighting EXACTLY like Hawk... He's brawling and throwing shots...So what he didn't grow up on the "mean streets of New York" like Hawk did? Does that somehow not diminish that Woli TRAINS, listens to his trainer, and is supremely athletic?


trains? he didn't even know what a punch was until like a month ago

he was practicing his punches during the fight lol

and didn't even know what a standing count was

and this isn't some random fight, it's a championship fight. That the other characters would die for a chance at. And it's against a champ who spent 500 chapters of training and wars to get here

woli is an insult. And he's nothing like hawk. Hawk was at least a fighter, who earned his spot.



> Just saying... None of you can give any LEGITIMATE reasons why you dislike Woli that cannot be debunked based on manga evidence or real life examples. If you don't like him-- fine. I am unable to convince you to enjoy a fictional character... All of this nonsense that  I have been reading however, is uncalled for and not constructive at all.
> 
> 
> JihaD


this manga puts a premium on all the sacrifices characters go through to become boxers. It's one of the strongest vibes in the manga

Ippo spent 500 chapters getting to this fight, and he's getting clowned by a guy who spent that time eating bananas and goofing around with monkeys

a guy who's in the ring smiling and daydreaming, and practicing his punches, and learning the rules for the first time, during a fight other characters would kill for a chance at

if you can't see that as a legitimate reason for readers not to like the character, really don't know what to say


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 14, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> trains? he didn't even know what a punch was until like a month ago
> 
> he was practicing his punches during the fight lol
> 
> ...



You sound so stupid right now. How the HELL could Woli be the NATIONAL champion with three fights if he only started _learning_ to punch last month? Did he pull a Homer Simpson and let his opponents beat on him until they passed out from exhaustion? Also, he didn't know about the standing count because (just like Hawk), he never had the EXPERIENCE of being DOWNED... That was the whole point of this fight; to gain experience as a fighter.

Second, Woli is the Indonesian National CHAMPION... He beat their champion. So what if it was his third fight? He did it. So what if he is still relatively inexperienced; he did it. If anything, this goes back to what Kamogawa said about gyms having "money and influence" in order to get into championship situations sooner. 

Next, Hawk = Woli. They are essentially the same character. Stop trying to compare street brawling to boxing-- its not the same, it never will be same, and its not even a good marker for "experience". Only someone who has never been in an actual street fight will attempt to _compare_ the experiences. Hawk was naturally athletic and gifted with a boxers body, much like Woli (and Ippo), who in addition spent his life doing activities that aid him in the ring (this was referenced this chapter). What, you didn't think Ippo was just naturally strong and gifted at staying on his feet did you? You don't think that the swayback Hawk and Woli use is something ANY fighter could use do you? Thats natural ability and talent, nothing more. In addition, there are real world boxers that fight JUST like Woli/Hawk, so don't try to make it seem as though these type of fighters don't exist.




			
				ansoncarter;26015302this manga puts a premium on all the sacrifices characters go through to become boxers. It's one of the strongest vibes in the manga

Ippo spent 500 chapters getting to this fight said:
			
		

> Wrong... This manga strongest vibe is that hard work makes the *difference between winning and losing*, not sacrifices boxers have to make. This has been pounded into us since Ippo began trying to catch leaves at the waterway, and it will be that way until Ippo finally beats Martinez.
> 
> Stop trying to compare chapter length as a barameter on "how long something has been going on"... You have absolutely no idea WHAT Woli has  been doing in that time. Clearly, he has been with a trainer, as the Takamura v Hawk fight was at least a year/year and half (this is going by the manga timeline, not when the chapter was released). Woli has three fights in that time, and I assume some sparring as well. In addition, we know he TRAINS, however unorthodox, with Zail, and as I said above--he has plenty of natural gifts and power to go along with that.
> 
> ...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 14, 2009)

I like Woli, his boxing style is just a little boring since I've already seen it all, and the chapter structure just seems to be Woli pulling out a strategy Ippo's already seen, and Ippo countering it the way he did once before.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 14, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I like Woli, his boxing style is just a little boring since I've already seen it all, and the chapter structure just seems to be Woli pulling out a strategy Ippo's already seen, and Ippo countering it the way he did once before.



This makes sense 

I feel like this fight is actually all about Ippo and what HE has learned moreso than Woli... You can tell from how Kamagowa and this arc have gone ("being a boxer 24 hours a day"), as well as how this fight has started (Ippo using all the tactics he learned from training for miyata/outboxers,etc) that the point is is that Ippo has finally become a "Professional"-- he's not panicing, or becoming flusted by Woli's antics--on the contrary, Ippo has already secured a down in the first round, and has continued to pressure Woli, the more naturally talented of the two. 

It's like people are forgetting this is only the start of the 2nd round, or that Ippo (an in fighter) is going to be hit by Woli (an out boxer)...




JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2009)

Jihad plx forgive me for not liking Woli xD

its just that I find him lame sry.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

> Jihad plx forgive me for not liking Woli xD
> 
> its just that I find him lame sry.


It's not the disliking of the character that annoying and stupid, it's the hypocritical and baseless arguments that follow it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh you mean Woli is a joke? Cause I really won't be satisfied with this arc unless Woli is dragged out of the mat on a stretcher.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 15, 2009)

Gunners said:


> It's not the disliking of the character that annoying and stupid, it's the hypocritical and baseless arguments that follow it.



I don't like the concept of Woli but to tbh I don't care how unreal gonna become hni now after the Miyata match I also want him to do the Blanka rolls like the wild boxer of Ashita no Joe.


----------



## El Lazy Shadow (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello!!

Have to say first time poster, I love to see how you all argue and debate here.

Quick about me before my point.

Fave Boxers in HnI?

1) Sendo
2) Ricardo (Always gotta show love to any hispanic char in ANY anime or manga)
3) Ippo

Least?

1) Mashiba (don't turn him into a good guy! we have enough as it is!!!)
2) Goku (my hate for this DB, DBZ and GT character stems into all anime
3) Woli

Why Woli?

Because he is the character that helps recap and refresh Ippo's memory. In a sense, Woli is the typical anime/manga series recap.

IMO, Woli is here to dance through all of the memorable fights Ippo has done in his career and why do I believe that? Because of the Woli Smas (I leave out the H because its sure as hell no Senso Smashhh (I add extra Hs for Sendo)) Next up? We have already seen a combination of Saeki Speed + Sawamura elusiveness + Itagaki athleticness (is that even a word?). Which means another Sunday Punch is headed our way.

I predict that Ippo will look at Woli with a, "WTF? Who the hell? Oh! Now I am going to punch your liver so hard the monkeys on your damn island are going to feel it." Woli jumps back into the corner and Ippo chases. Which leads into...?

A Gazelleryuken!!!!

A combination of the Gazelle Punch of Ippo and Ryu's Shoryuken!

The punch will hit Ippo so hard, he will remember all the training he did for the move he doesn't really use anymore.

So yeah that's my two cents and thanks for having me!

Dominicaños + platano = Stronger than Woli =D


----------



## Eloking (Oct 15, 2009)

OH and btw, don't forget that the Super Six is starting next Saturday. I know I'm a little off-topic, but I'm sure there's some boxing fan in this thread


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2009)

> OH and btw, don't forget that the Super Six is starting next Saturday. I know I'm a little off-topic, but I'm sure there's some boxing fan in this thread


I'm going to be honest, whilst I will keep up with the fights and such, I'd prefer it a whole lot more if it involved the Welterweight division to try and get an undisputed champ. That division doesn't have a lot of appeal.


----------



## Eloking (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmm with awesome fighter like Kessler (who only lost once in a awesome fight again Calzage), Abraham and Bute, this is one of my favorite division. But since I'm a fan of Lucian Bute (I'm from Quebec, Canada), I guess I'm not completly objective .


----------



## Yōkai (Oct 16, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Next, Hawk = Woli. They are essentially the same character. Stop trying to compare street brawling to boxing-- its not the same, it never will be same, and its not even a good marker for "experience". Only someone who has never been in an actual street fight will attempt to _compare_ the experiences. Hawk was naturally athletic and gifted with a boxers body, much like Woli (and Ippo), who in addition spent his life doing activities that aid him in the ring (this was referenced this chapter)


Hey flamebaiter, i have something to say about this point 

i've trained boxing myself in the past

and i have watched lots or spars

more than once i've seen street brawlers stepping into the ring for the first time

some of them ask for a spar the FIRST day they come to the gym (most noobs usually take a couple of months at least), and yeah, some of them have this "i rule my block attitude" with them and talk shit. 

when this happens, the trainer usually puts them against experienced boxers

and guess what, even if they get pummeled by the gym's boxers (yeah, they always do), they do it WAAY better than the common noobs during their first spars

they have courage, hunger for winning, they keep attacking even if they take strong hits, they dont have the fear of the noob, they dont get paralyzed and hide under his gloves like a turtle when they're taking punishment, and they actually land good hits sometimes (something a noob cant do at all) 

and ofc, if these people bring themselves to be disciplined, they learn boxing way faster than the common noobs.

so stop bringing this "Hawk=Woli, real fighting experience means nothing when it comes to boxing, it didnt help Hawk" bullshit, please. 

its so against common sense its not even funny


----------



## Gunners (Oct 16, 2009)

> and guess what, even if they get pummeled by the gym's boxers (yeah, they always do), they do it WAAY better than the common noobs during their first spars


And I've seen the complete opposite. I've seen individuals who fought they were the shit because they were in a few street fights. Go to the gym and get pummelled. 

Street fighting is completely different to a boxing match if you think the two are comparable I will question whether what you say is actually true. Boxing has a completely different type of pressure than a street fight does and is physically and mentally more tiring. 



> they have courage, hunger for winning, they keep attacking even if they take strong hits, they dont have the fear of the noob, they dont get paralyzed and hide under his gloves like a turtle when they're taking punishment, and they actually land good hits sometimes (something a noob cant do at all)


Wrong, that's traits of a man not somebody who has been in a street fight. You basically picked up the positive traits and tried attributing them to somebody who had only been in a street fight. 

The post is a bit rough but I really need to shower and leave, maybe I'll come back and edit it, just that I felt this post was so flawed I had to type something.


----------



## Eloking (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm also training in a gym and I agree with Yokai. The one with a big mouth "usually" do better than the other, especially in the beginning. Of course it's not "always" the case, but fighting experience (even in street or school) is better than no experience at all.

BUT the bests boxers I know personally aren't the one that have street fighting background. Probably have something to do with discipline or something.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 16, 2009)

> I'm also training in a gym and I agree with Yokai. The one with a big mouth "usually" do better than the other, especially in the beginning. Of course it's not "always" the case, but fighting experience (even in street or school) is better than no experience at all.


No fighting experience in a street fight is not always the best, it can set you up for a fall when you think that it's going to be enough to get you buy which is why from what I've seen people who go in with a big talk about how many people they've laid out in a school fight and such stop the moment they have a spar and get beaten up. 

The pressure in the ring is completely different and their ego can't deal with not being up to scratch. When you go in with a fresh attitude you're more likely to be cautious and actually learn/pick things up. 

Someone with no fighting experience isn't like to quit the sport because they get roughed up in a sparring session as they would go in knowing that it is a probability. Someone who thinks they are the shit is more likely to quit when they get roughed up because sometime they go in the ring not expecting to get hurt at all. 
________

It should be noted that when Hawk was fighting Takumara he had a mini break down when he realised Takamura could hurt him back, it scared the shit out of him. With Woli when Ippo smacked him down he didn't freak out at all it became one of the reasons he loves boxing. 

That contrast represents what I'm trying to explain.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

Well Takamura was a street brawler like Hawk and without  sparring he owned a boxer in his first fight.. so if some of you think  that a brawler doesn't stand a chance in real life forget a little about reality.. because Morikawa takes that into account .

I think some people hate Woli because of how ridiculous sound the concept when I see him the first thing in my mind was Harimao .

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i38-R6PX_VM[/YOUTUBE]

I have the feeling Woli is a tribute to Ashita no Joe...  bad thing I didn't like Harimao ..


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 16, 2009)

I wouldn't be surprised if he was. Sendou is a tribute to Joe as well.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 16, 2009)

Gunners what are you trying to prove? That Woli isn't trash? But that's folly, he IS trash he IS a joke. Sure he may, and i do mean may not making boxing look like a joke. Hawk did that in spades, but Hawk was a serious fighter, even if he did make the sport like look a joke. Woli is simply a joke, he may not make boxing look bad, but he is ruining his own character. We are suppose to believe that banana boy can hold up to Ippo? Really? As if he is comparable to everyone Ippo has fought and bled for? No he is a joke, Woli gets into the ring to make a full of himself and that's all. The fact that he actually won 3 matches speaks more of the quality of those boxers and less on the quality of Woli.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 16, 2009)

Yōkai said:


> Hey flamebaiter, i have something to say about this point



Flamebaiter??? Are you serious? Because I think people are whining about nothing? Because I back my opinions with manga evidence, while most of you complain and cry about something you have NO control over? Because you expect everyone to just fall in line with the bullshit opinions you put forth (just like the one below)?

Yea, I am such a flamebaiter....



Yōkai said:


> i've trained boxing myself in the past



So what? You make it seem like you are the only person who has trained in boxing, MMA, or another physical discipline. Does this mean you are the ONLY person qualified to examine or analyze a fight?



Yōkai said:


> and i have watched lots or spars



So have I. Have you watched EVERY spar with EVERY person? No, its impossible, so please stop trying to generalize and marginalize an argument based on YOUR experiences. You watching spars has absolutely ZERO to do with my point. (which you missed entirely, but I digress)



Yōkai said:


> more than once i've seen street brawlers stepping into the ring for the first time



some of them ask for a spar the FIRST day they come to the gym (most noobs usually take a couple of months at least), and yeah, some of them have this "i rule my block attitude" with them and talk shit. 

when this happens, the trainer usually puts them against experienced boxers

and guess what, even if they get pummeled by the gym's boxers (yeah, they always do), they do it WAAY better than the common noobs during their first spars

they have courage, hunger for winning, they keep attacking even if they take strong hits, they dont have the fear of the noob, they dont get paralyzed and hide under his gloves like a turtle when they're taking punishment, and they actually land good hits sometimes (something a noob cant do at all) [/QUOTE]

All of this means absolutely nothing. The only thing you have described is a person who is used to being HIT and has some PRIDE about them. If you actually read my post, my point was that Street-Brawling and Boxing are NOT the same-- everything from hand speed to foot skills to balance to properly throwing a punch-- everything changes when you step in a ring. The funny thing is, you just MADE MY POINT FOR ME!!! 

Also, you are generalizing again (Fallacy)-- Not every "street brawler" continues to fight (I have seen many of them freak out when hit by a "trained" punch) and not every novice "turtles" up, which goes back to what I said above. There is a certain amount of courage you must have to even step into a ring, and not everyone has it. This carries over once the bell rings.



Oxvial said:


> and ofc, if these people bring themselves to be disciplined, they learn boxing way faster than the common noobs.
> 
> so stop bringing this "Hawk=Woli, real fighting experience means nothing when it comes to boxing, it didnt help Hawk" bullshit, please.
> 
> its so against common sense its not even funny



Once again, this is a generalization; Boxing is one of the most discipline intensive sports EVER. Not everyone is willing to make the extreme sacrifices necessary to reach their potential. Also, some novices (like Woli and Hawk) are simply athletically gifted-- their bodies allow them to made strides beyond the "street brawlers" (who often have a harder time learning correct punches and handling the training due to their history) than someone who is a "blank slate." 

This is actually supported in the manga-- Ippo, who had never been in a street fight is a MUCH better fighter than Aoki and Kimura, who were "street brawlers" in Japan, mainly due to his desire to learn and soak up knowledge. Ippo also fought during his fight with Miyata rather than "turtle" up (as recommended by Takamura), so all of your "experience" and "evidence" amounts to a tubful of bird shit when faced by other people's experience and the manga itself. 

To recap:

-Hawk and Woli are similar boxers in that they genetic freaks-- athletically they are capable of doing things in the ring others are incapable of doing without YEARS of training and hardwork. This allows them to accomplish goals that make the other fighters (who have been training) to seem inferior by comparison.

- Trying to equate street fighting with in ring experience is incorrect because they are funadmentally two different experiences. Trying to assume that the street fighter" holds an advantage over a novice is fallacy because all people handle their in-ring experience differently; the person should be judged, not their experiences.

I hope this helps you out-- if not, you have a tubful of birdshit to rationalize your incorrect views.



Oxvial said:


> Well Takamura was a street brawler like Hawk and without  sparring he owned a boxer in his first fight.. so if some of you think  that a brawler doesn't stand a chance in real life forget a little about reality.. because Morikawa takes that into account .
> 
> I think some people hate Woli because of how ridiculous sound the concept when I see him the first thing in my mind was Harimao .



First off, Takamura trained with Kawagama for MONTHS on boxing before he actually had his first fight, so to say he simply "brawled" his way thru his debut is a joke and a lie. Taka beat his first opponent with boxing, and that was he continued to up until Hawks second knockdown. That was why Kawagama took him-- he knew he had all the tools neccessary to become a champion-- he just need to be molded and trained. This is the reason why all of Takamura's skills are world-class, not his background beating up japanese street toughs.

Anyway, feel free to enjoy a character you enjoy, and feel free to dislike those you don't. That is your perogative. Until one of you can give a manga supported or non-opinionated reason why Woli is such a terrible character, then leave it at just "IMO"-- that solves everyones problem, and allows us all to enjoy the manga in our own way 


For the record, I agree with EL Shadow King, in that this Woli fight is a refresher fight for Ippo, introducing aspects of boxing he has seen and trained for in order to show his coach (and us) that he is finally ready to challenge for a world title-- Woli introducing foreign concepts to Ippo, the footwork, and the smash, all while Ippo calmly continues to do EXACTLY what he has trained and mentally prepared for is proof of this (IMO). All this focus on Woli is therefore irrelevant to me, as he is not the focus-- i.e, Hajime no IPPO> Hajime no WOLI...


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Oct 16, 2009)

WTF you quoted something with my name that I didn't post xD

but the second post quoted with my name its mine.

dude I know he trained him but Taka past experience in the streets really helped him also you don't think you are taking this too serious?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 16, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> WTF you quoted something with my name that I didn't post xD
> 
> but the second post quoted with my name its mine.
> 
> dude I know he trained him but Taka past experience in the streets really helped him also you don't think you are taking this too serious?



Sorry bout... Got screwed around cutting and pasting...

Second, I am not saying it doesn't help or it wasn't valuable... I am just saying it is over-rated when trying to compare that to boxing.

Finally, don't you ALL think you are taking this too serious? You have the last three-five pages of people coming in talking about how much they hate a character, but none of them can provide a valid reason why the character deserves such scorn. If its just a manga, why complain? I can understand constructive critiques, but to simply come on the forum to complain??? That is bollucks, and I have a right to provide and/or debunk an argument if it is providing incorrect information, just like you have a right to present said "argument"...

On-Topic: 

Any news on a chapter, or are we on a break?


JihaD


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm still floored anyone could fail to see reason for criticism

this isn't exactly subtle stuff here. It's blatant. It's over the top blatant

completely, and fully, and almost obnoxiously...blatant

too weird


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 16, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> I'm still floored anyone could fail to see reason for criticism
> 
> this isn't exactly subtle stuff here. It's blatant. It's over the top blatant
> 
> ...



NONE of you are offering criticism; That's the problem. Here, let me give you an example.

Criticism- I feel Woli is a re-hash of a character we already saw. Currently, I feel he has nothing to offer to the story of Ippo beyond this fight, and it is doubtful we will see him again.

And here is what is being posted by the majority of you:



Wuzzman said:


> Woli a joke. He spent his years jumping around with monkeys. Monkeys. Hawks was busy busting his ass on the street, broke and homeless, while kicking ass and being badass. So when Hawk owns people with zero boxing experience guess what? He spent YEARS in the streets so understandable why someone with natural talent who spent most of his time kicking ass before he entered the ring can destroy allot of boxers. Woli? Was busy eating bananas. Woli a joke, this fight should have been 2 chapters...




Can you possibly see the difference between constructive criticism and the opinions and overall crap you all have been providing as an "argument"? 

JihaD


----------



## Segan (Oct 17, 2009)

Oh, come off it, you all...you don't like a character, just say so and it's done. You like one, that's fine as well.

There need be no reason nor justification. Much less that goddamned thing named "manga evidence"...


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 17, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> NONE of you are offering criticism; That's the problem. Here, let me give you an example.
> 
> Criticism- I feel Woli is a re-hash of a character we already saw. Currently, I feel he has nothing to offer to the story of Ippo beyond this fight, and it is doubtful we will see him again.
> 
> ...



Jihad Uzamaki what are you trying to prove? That Woli isn't trash? But that's folly, he IS trash he IS a joke. Sure he may, and i do mean may not making boxing look like a joke. Hawk did that in spades, but Hawk was a serious fighter, even if he did make the sport like look a joke. Woli is simply a joke, he may not make boxing look bad, but he is ruining his own character. We are suppose to believe that banana boy can hold up to Ippo? Really? As if he is comparable to everyone Ippo has fought and bled for? No he is a joke, Woli gets into the ring to make a full of himself and that's all. The fact that he actually won 3 matches speaks more of the quality of those boxers and less on the quality of Woli.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 17, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Jihad Uzamaki what are you trying to prove? That Woli isn't trash? But that's folly, he IS trash he IS a joke. Sure he may, and i do mean may not making boxing look like a joke. Hawk did that in spades, but Hawk was a serious fighter, even if he did make the sport like look a joke. Woli is simply a joke, he may not make boxing look bad, but he is ruining his own character. We are suppose to believe that banana boy can hold up to Ippo? Really? As if he is comparable to everyone Ippo has fought and bled for? No he is a joke, Woli gets into the ring to make a full of himself and that's all. The fact that he actually won 3 matches speaks more of the quality of those boxers and less on the quality of Woli.



^^^^

Whiny, un-constructive arguments that hold no weight.... Which was the point of my previous post. (note: I quoted one of your bullshit rants in that post as well...hmmm)

Nothing you just said holds water; Hawk wasn't a serious fighter-- serious fighters train-- something hawk NEVER did. 

You seem to be upset at the "charaterization" of Woli moreso than the actual character; Woli's background shows that he does practice, and he is athletic enough to defeat the previous Indonesian champion. You may not like that "banana boy" was skilled enough with the number of wins under his belt that other people may have, but the point was to show that he was GREAT (not good, but GREAT) enough to defeat the champion just off of raw talent alone. 

Next, like I have been repeating OVER AND OVER AGAIN-- Its only the beginning of the SECOND ROUND... and he's an OUTBOXER... Ippo ALWAYS gets hit by outboxers... This is nothing new, nothing unprecidented in this manga; however, the biggest difference is is that Ippo's TRAINING and EXPERIENCE are finally paying off-- everything he has learned so far is allowing him to brush off things that (before) would normally cause him trouble. 

Understand, that is the point of this fight (and this arc)-- Ippo has finally began "grown" into a professional boxer, instead of someone who enjoys boxing. All of the fights he has been thru til now, all the training he has done, every anti-outboxer, counter-puncher trick he learned to this point, are finally coming to fruition in this fight, and the results of his training are showing. You want to continue to focus on Woli, when its clear Mori wants you to focus on Ippo dealing with the unknown...

As far as what I am trying to prove?? Nothing. If you have a justifiable criticism of Woli, feel free to let us know. The problem is you have nothing but "banana boy" insults and wanton complaints that have nothing to do with the actual fight itself, and as long you continue to whine and complain I am going to continue to say something about it, if only so someone who may come in here to have actual discussion will know that there are people who understand the manga and can actually hold a conversation or properly develop an argument. Make Sense?






JihaD


----------



## James (Oct 17, 2009)

So still no new raws? 

Perhaps Morikawa has finally realised that his insistence on dragging out this manga has completely killed off any interest people have in the fights. We didn't need to see every last gimmick possible and every variation of every gimmick but he's insisted on having Ippo have as many opponents as possible, long past the point where he had good ideas for them. 

This fight does not compel me in any way whatsoever. I do find Woli a more likable character than Gedo...but I do not find his fighting style interesting. Can we have a break from speed demon shit for a few fights, please?

I've never felt as uninterested in this manga throughout the 6 years or so I've been reading it as I am now. As ridiculous as the RBJ fight was, I never felt it was outright terrible until the last stages. Now I'm already starting to feel like the manga is beyond redemption it's got so boring. It'd take a really fucking awesome fight to rekindle my interest now...and this certainly isnt it!


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2009)

^I can feel your pain after the RBJ accident I was like shit hope Mori give us something badass to redeem my fandom and he give us a Mashiba fight !!! I was like hell yeah you can't fail with Mashiba!... but it ended being short-lame . 

now we have Woli the fight isn't that bad but I can't get myself to get really interested on it hope this one ends soon.


----------



## cizzle (Oct 19, 2009)

no raw yet?


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 19, 2009)

So who still thinks Woli a credible boxer raise your hands?!


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 19, 2009)

oh my fucking god 
i predict woli will show medical knowledge on a level of sanada (was it sanada? the 1st title defense i think) next chapter


----------



## aeav81 (Oct 19, 2009)

and i predict woli will twist his neck like Dante do!!!!!
jajjajajajjajajaja


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 19, 2009)

I hate Woli. So much for having your own boxing style


----------



## Gunners (Oct 19, 2009)

Trip down memory lane, rather than seeing it as Woli having no style of his own etc. look at it as Ippo finally being a pro having enough experience to deal with what's in front of him.

That's what this fight is showing, not that Woli is a rip off of other fighters but that Ippo is actually using the experience from previous fights to deal with the enemy/opponent. Even though he had a jab on par with Mashiba Ippo is no stranger to that so he was immediately able to slip to the inside.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 19, 2009)

Wait until Ippo thinks Woli is like Takamura or Richardo or Date.

*EDIT:*

While Woli is now officially beyond redemption as a fail character I don't think Ippo looked bad this chapter. He's still keeping up the pressure and Woli is cracking.

Slowly, but he is cracking.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 19, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Trip down memory lane, rather than seeing it as Woli having no style of his own etc. look at it as Ippo finally being a pro having enough experience to deal with what's in front of him.
> 
> That's what this fight is showing, not that Woli is a rip off of other fighters but that Ippo is actually using the experience from previous fights to deal with the enemy/opponent. Even though he had a jab on par with Mashiba Ippo is no stranger to that so he was immediately able to slip to the inside.



C'mon Gun lets be real here.  How is it exciting to see Ippo box a frankenstein, a hybrid zombie who excels at everything all his other opponents mastered.  Rather it is a rip off meant to make Woli look like a genius who can just use other peoples moves after only 3 fights in the ring..this is a joke


----------



## Hagen (Oct 19, 2009)

Flicker Jab 

It's official. Woli is not human, he's like Cell

I have a theory that he was created in a lab, after combining the dna of many different talented boxers with the dna of monkeys, to create the ultimate fighter. He was abandoned in that island due to reasons that need to be clarified (probably a plane crash?)

Woli is serious monkey business. I hope Ippo survives


----------



## alexgnr (Oct 19, 2009)

raw 871 for RP : Veritas Ch. 55


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 19, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> C'mon Gun lets be real here.  How is it exciting to see Ippo box a frankenstein, a hybrid zombie who excels at everything all his other opponents mastered.  Rather it is a rip off meant to make Woli look like a genius who can just use other peoples moves after only 3 fights in the ring..this is a joke



He hasn't EXCELLED at anything... Sendo put Ippo on his ass with the Smash, Mashiba (and Miyata, who also uses flicker) wouldn't let Ippo anywhere near them for a quite a few rounds, yet Ippo just takes everything with stride, brushing off Woli's shots and continuing due to his EXPERIENCE. What, did you think EVERY Boxer has a different style? Theres NO SUCH THING as "OTHER PEOPLES MOVES"-- its boxing-- everyones talent and natural ability determines their skill set; all the moves are available to LEARN. What, did you think the Flicker (Thomas Hearns), Smash (Razor Ruddock), and Dempsey Roll (Jack Dempsey) came out of the author's ass? Did you think the "no guard" style of fighting (Prince Naseem among others) was something exclusive to a fictional character? These are learned skills; THEY ARE NOT EXCLUSIVE TO YOUR FAVORITE FICTIONAL CHARACTER!!! Many fighters make use of MULTIPLE punches, techniques, and guards, so why is it a big deal when you suddenly see it in the manga? 

First off, this "3 fight thing" was pure hype; he WAS made out to be a boxing savant-- him taking the championship and impressing an AMERICAN trainer with the boxing pedigree of Miguel Zail was supposed to be proof of that. 

Second, Because we NEVER saw Woli fight (except for bits and pieces of his spar), how can we know WHAT he was capable of doing? You all expected him to do "blanka rolls" and "cartwheels", and now your pissed because he can ACTUALLY throw punches? Because he's not a "banana boy," as Wuzzman so delicately put it? You all set yourself up for failure with that one...

Finally, (and I am going to keep reinterating this point until someone gets it) this fight is NOT about Woli... Its about Ippo being able to deal with unknown based on his experiences, which is what he will be facing once he gains a ranking that will allow him to contend for a title. NOTHING Woli has done so far is new, or has rattled Ippo in the slightest manner, and he continues to carry himself like a pro, instead of falling into typical Ippo patterns of "what do I do? What is this he's doing?" The whole point of this arc is that the Kamagawa Gym members are finally understanding what it takes to be professional boxers, not just guys who love boxing. Ippo's fight is proof of this-- He came into the ring against an unknown entity, was told the guy was a savant, and even did "something" that compelled Vorg to call from the States to warn Ippo how dangerous he is-- and has scored a knockdown and continues to pressure the ipponent despite all the "new" things Woli has introduced in the fight. Ippo has grown up, he is finally ready to face a World Champion, and this fight is just his final proving ground, using Woli as a "frankenstein" of everything he may face now that he is ready to go for a title.


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Oct 19, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Second, Because we NEVER saw Woli fight (except for bits and pieces of his spar), how can we know WHAT he was capable of doing? Y*ou all expected him to do "blanka rolls" and "cartwheels"*, and now your pissed because he can ACTUALLY throw punches? Because he's not a "banana boy," as Wuzzman so delicately put it? You all set yourself up for failure with that one...
> 
> Fin



Actually I'm the only one that wants him to do Harimao Blanka  Rolls in the ring but just for the lulz.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 19, 2009)

Hello everyone, may I interject?

I agree with Jihad and her ero avatar.

All everyone is seeing is Woli and his supposed "cheapness". 

So everyone who deny's Woli or bad mouths him never seen someone who was just good at everything? Not that I support what is going on. All in all it is a little dull, but this is about Ippo reaching a mature state as a boxer. Being a real pro, knowing what he can do well, know what he cannot do well and just running with it.

Stop QQing about Woli and start seeing the other half the manga. It does take two people to box ^^.

Secondly, doesn't HnI do this? Start off a boxer doing one thing and then "leveling up" and showing off more skills.

We know one thing, Woli did something to Vorg who is most likely the most technically sound boxer in all HnI and caught him by surprise. Which means that there is still more to see in Woli. I say lets all sit back and see what happens.

For all we know he could pull off something different.

I say lets make this interesting and guess what could be Woli's REAL trump card.

Monkey's have amazing grip no? I say what Woli's deep talent is a super hard punch from gripping his hands so tightly that he hits like Ippo.

Hey its not great but it's something :3


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

This fight is just Ippo's test, really. It's making sure that he's mastered all of the knowledge he's gained from his previous fights.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 20, 2009)

Exactly... so get over Woli hate enough to get through this fight :3 so we can see Bleachified Ippo fights


----------



## Yak (Oct 20, 2009)

Didn't he just learn how to throw a punch a few weeks/chapters ago? Don't care how much of a genius you are, you don't pull off that many different high-level techniques with such speed, power and pin-point accuracy unless you are a walking manga Deus Ex Machina. He's probably going to bring out Sawamura's Bullet next and then then Heartbreak Shot or something really retarded.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 20, 2009)

Of course :3

See, Woli has muscle memory like that girl from heroes. Once he sees it he can do it. Training? Watching lots of fights =D


----------



## krziboitin (Oct 20, 2009)

Woli live and trains with gibbons which are known to brachiate at speeds of 30-50km/h. Being able to accurately time and grab branches while moving at those speeds require insane hand-eye coordination. He also has to be able to avoid oncoming objects and obstacles. For a human to brachaite at those speeds is physically impossible so it's not surprising woli can pull off all these punches. 

I'm kind of disappointed he doesn't have as much power as i thought he would, being able to brachiate that fast means he should be stronger than a chimpanzee. Since chimp's are up to 6 times stronger than human, i was hoping woli would be similar.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 20, 2009)

Muscle memory is the answer here.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 20, 2009)

Listen my point is being missed.  

Jihad: What are you taking about?  Boxing of course people have unique styles.  Thats like saying everyone who plays basketball does the cross over or shoots exactly the same.  Thats not true.  In every sport people can do the same move differently. IT even looks different. Same for boxing.  Boxers can have distinct styles, and up until now every  boxer that Ippo's faced has had their own distinct style.  I am not talking about the execution of moves, simply their style in the ring.  

Secondly, if this is suppose to be Ippo's "test", wouldn't a better best be to face against something that the world might throw him?  Why would he need to be retested on things he already conquered? Flicker jabs, Smash's etc..  His evidence of passing them was the defeat of those opponents.  

And I don't care how many freaking monkeys he ran with, no natural level of talent would enable someone to throw punches of such high caliber in a short amount of time.


----------



## Jesus Date (Oct 20, 2009)

WTF Woli pulled the flicker? smh


----------



## Raviene (Oct 20, 2009)

I think Mori has an ulterior motive in creating a character as bad as Woli... sure he may slip up sometimes w/ his story but i really doubt he'd go down this far...so here's my take on this "Woli" issue:

Woli is actually a character cleverly designed to divert the hate w/c the readers have for Miyata onto this monkey. Come to think of it, Mori's plan is genius and not to mention it's working because most of us are already thinking that Miyata aint that bad. Ok maybe not most of us but I sure did. 

However, I somehow got wind of this diabolical plan (and hope that others will) and i'm sorry to disappoint you Mori but Miyata is still the most hated character in the history of HnI. I know how much you love the kid but now i can honestly say that no matter how bad you make Woli...it still wont come close to the "fail" that is Miyata.


----------



## Jugger (Oct 20, 2009)

breakbeat oratory said:


> This fight is just Ippo's test, really. It's making sure that he's mastered all of the knowledge he's gained from his previous fights.



Yeah thats it


----------



## Gunners (Oct 20, 2009)

> C'mon Gun lets be real here. How is it exciting to see Ippo box a frankenstein, a hybrid zombie who excels at everything all his other opponents mastered. Rather it is a rip off meant to make Woli look like a genius who can just use other peoples moves after only 3 fights in the ring..this is a joke



I think you're vastly overrating the things his previous opponents ''mastered'', the flicker is a way of throwing a punch, it's not so much down to ability but the phsique of the fighter. One of Aoiki's stooge threw a flicker punch along with some guy Itagaki beat. 

Stop seeing these moves as things like a Kamehameha or Rasengan. It's just a way of throwing a punch nothing more nothing less. 



> Secondly, if this is suppose to be Ippo's "test", wouldn't a better best be to face against something that the world might throw him? Why would he need to be retested on things he already conquered? Flicker jabs, Smash's etc.. His evidence of passing them was the defeat of those opponents.


Because that's what having many fights is about, that's why his coach made him fight a diverse set of people. You're going to encounter those things on the world stage it's not important for him to encounter something new at this stage, what's important at this stage in his career is learning to apply the experience he has gained in his previous matches to deal with situations which he is showing now.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 20, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I think you're vastly overrating the things his previous opponents ''mastered'', the flicker is a way of throwing a punch, it's not so much down to ability but the phsique of the fighter. One of Aoiki's stooge threw a flicker punch along with some guy Itagaki beat.
> 
> Stop seeing these moves as things like a Kamehameha or Rasengan. It's just a way of throwing a punch nothing more nothing less.
> 
> ...



Gun:

These moves in this manga were shown to be things like a rasengan.  It is a trademark move for a certain individual.  Not saying other boxers can't use it, but others use if more proficiently than others.  Your points doesn't negate mine at all.  Woli is a setback rather than a setup for the world stage.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 20, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Listen my point is being missed.
> 
> Jihad: What are you taking about?  Boxing of course people have unique styles.  Thats like saying everyone who plays basketball does the cross over or shoots exactly the same.  Thats not true.  In every sport people can do the same move differently. IT even looks different. Same for boxing.  Boxers can have distinct styles, and up until now every  boxer that Ippo's faced has had their own distinct style.  I am not talking about the execution of moves, simply their style in the ring.



Unique styles? NO. EVERYTHING has been done before; People are just capable of doing more or less with what is available in the pool of techniques and skills created over the century that boxing has been on existence. The only variations of technique come from people who have been blessed with SUPERIOR atheliticism that others do not have-- some people are taller, some are naturally stronger, some are lighter on their feet. This is no different that basketball-- the crossover and jump shot are static-- there is no actual variation in the move(s). People themselves "adapt" the move and/or enhance the move in order to accentuate strengths the player has. For example, Allen Iverson's crossover was no different than any other crossover Micheal Jordan had seen over the 1,000's of games he has played--a left to right or right to left ball motion between your legs-- but why did Allen's end up putting him on his ass? Simple, Iverson's crossover relied on superior hand speed and balance, which allowed him to step forward into his cross and reverse without the ball hitting his legs; this, in addition to his smaller stature, allowed the ball to make superior rotations that, to the naked eye, simulated forward movement. 

To equate this to boxing-- Miyata and Mashiba are both capable of the flicker; Sendo and Ippo both have the smash (ippo's is more of a short upper)-- so why is Mashibas flicker superior to Miyata, and why is Sendo's Smash superior to Ippos? For Mashiba, it is the superior reach his height gives him, and for Sendo it is his supreme arm strength, both of which are genetic traits that, no matter how much Miyata and Ippo work, cannot be duplicated. 

Furthering this conversation into Woli-- he may have the natural ability to "ape" (pun intended) these punches, foot-speed, etc, but he is not capable of putting the same amount of power, length, or sheer knowledge of the techniques that fighters who have spent a good part of their life training to do; That is impossible, but what is not is his natural ability affords him the ability to perform these moves--because the moves already pre-exist, just waiting for someone to learn (and be athletic enough) how to perform them. 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Secondly, if this is suppose to be Ippo's "test", wouldn't a better best be to face against something that the world might throw him?  Why would he need to be retested on things he already conquered? Flicker jabs, Smash's etc..  His evidence of passing them was the defeat of those opponents.



Because as I said above-- What else can the world throw at him? All he is going to see is fighters like Sendo, Mashiba, Miyata,etc. At this point, all the basic styles, sunday punches, etc, have been exposed to the manga; therefore, we HAVE seen it all, which means Ippo HAS seen it all, and is now prepared to face it. What, did you think only Japan/Orient has access to the Smash, Jolt Counter, etc? 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Gun:
> 
> These moves in this manga were shown to be things like a rasengan.  It is a trademark move for a certain individual.  Not saying other boxers can't use it, but others use if more proficiently than others.  Your points doesn't negate mine at all.  Woli is a setback rather than a setup for the world stage.




That was a plot device on the author's part to introduce the boxing style, background information on the punch, and create a level of uncertainty on the part of Ippo, who was still learning about boxing and the variant boxing styles that exist. Once it was introduced, it was easy to bring back into the manga without having to rehash the entire story for the sake of the reader. Taking your example, the Rasengan was introduced by one character as the move of another, and Taught to another character. In turn, we find out that 2 MORE characters are capable of doing the rasengan, upping the total to 5 people able to do this "signature" move. Does this devalue the rasengan as a "signature" move; No, it is still the signature move for Naruto; however, it is just a move that ANYONE can learn (see my point above). Bringing this back to Ippo-- The Smash, Flicker, etc, will always be the "signature" moves of Ippo's previous opponents (hence why he flashbacked to those characters), but they are not EXCLUSIVE to those characters, and any belief otherwise is false.


JihaD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 20, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Unique styles? NO. EVERYTHING has been done before; People are just capable of doing more or less with what is available in the pool of techniques and skills created over the century that boxing has been on existence. The only variations of technique come from people who have been blessed with SUPERIOR atheliticism that others do not have-- some people are taller, some are naturally stronger, some are lighter on their feet. This is no different that basketball-- the crossover and jump shot are static-- there is no actual variation in the move(s). People themselves "adapt" the move and/or enhance the move in order to accentuate strengths the player has. For example, Allen Iverson's crossover was no different than any other crossover Micheal Jordan had seen over the 1,000's of games he has played--a left to right or right to left ball motion between your legs-- but why did Allen's end up putting him on his ass? Simple, Iverson's crossover relied on superior hand speed and balance, which allowed him to step forward into his cross and reverse without the ball hitting his legs; this, in addition to his smaller stature, allowed the ball to make superior rotations that, to the naked eye, simulated forward movement.
> 
> To equate this to boxing-- Miyata and Mashiba are both capable of the flicker; Sendo and Ippo both have the smash (ippo's is more of a short upper)-- so why is Mashibas flicker superior to Miyata, and why is Sendo's Smash superior to Ippos? For Mashiba, it is the superior reach his height gives him, and for Sendo it is his supreme arm strength, both of which are genetic traits that, no matter how much Miyata and Ippo work, cannot be duplicated.
> 
> ...



Unique styles? Yes!

You just proved my point. If a person takes a basic move such as a jab or a cross over, and than due to his atheletic ability adds to it, it thus becomes very different.  Ask anyone in the NBA they'll tell you Allen Iversons Cross over and Jordan's cross over are both VERY different, though they are both accomplishing the same thing.  Your silly if you think that Ippos just going to fight a bunch of mashibas and sendo's from this point on.  Using your same logic, he'll meet foe's who have mastered those moves with there own flair to it.  Making it essentially a different or new style to him.  

To simply illustrate, you can take rice for example.  If you make different variations of rice, fried rice, yellow rice, spanish rice.  Its ALL rice but these variations in rice taste different and all around are different in texture, color.  But no one will argue that its rice.  Same with boxers..Athleticism, talent, background, potential make every boxer distinct and different.  No two jabs are the same.


----------



## krziboitin (Oct 20, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Unique styles? Yes!



Woli isn't even sweating, the guy is pretty relaxed right now. The fight is still in progress, you gotta wait to see woli's style.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> So who still thinks Woli a credible boxer raise your hands?!



People who have raised their hands.

Gunners
Jihad Uzamaki
TheLazyShadow
breakbeat oratory
krziboitin
Hibari kyoya


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 21, 2009)

With how Woli follows monkeys around who knows what else he can pull out of his hat.

Sure no one is giving him a chance to see all they see is copying but it has happened in MANY animes before.

Cell as someone mentioned earlier.

It just sucks his characterization is a little lame but what can you expect from a simple island boy? Well... a simple island boy with the Agon God Speed Impulse (  ) which is already quite cheap.

Deal with it.

Mori is trying to save Miyata's face with this bad character who actually boxes most likely better than Miyata. Can you blame him?

He R super strong! Deal with it, Ippo will win regardless because a loss here would only make the manga stagnant. Don't worry the defeat is coming


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 21, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> People who have raised their hands.
> 
> Gunners
> Jihad Uzamaki
> ...



Add Hibari Kyoya to that list


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 21, 2009)

still amazed


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Oct 25, 2009)

Dunno mang, I too am waiting.


----------



## Fran (Oct 25, 2009)

Can anyone tell me which chapters roughly where Aoki goes into his broccoli franchise thing?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

It's after Takamura beats Hawk but before he beats Eagle.

Also after that short in-fighter dude Ippo beats


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

Berserk 309 DDL (Sendspace)

There you go.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 25, 2009)

Where is your set from, TPN?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 25, 2009)

Veritas, a Korean Manwha about supernatural martial arts and probably my current fave comic

Berserk 309 DDL (Sendspace)


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 25, 2009)

Oooh...oddly enough, I'd actually read a bit of that already, just never got up to date with it. But yeah, I'll stop derailing this thread and take my comments to the subsection for the series.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 25, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> People who have raised their hands.
> 
> Gunners
> Jihad Uzamaki
> ...


*raises hand*  Relatively atleast.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 25, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Veritas, a Korean Manwha about supernatural martial arts and probably my current fave comic
> 
> Berserk 309 DDL (Sendspace)



damn, read chapter 1-2 already and have to say: THANKS ;D
seems like a good thing to me


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 25, 2009)

Indeed! Thank you for the suggestion =D a very cool read


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Oooh...oddly enough, I'd actually read a bit of that already, just never got up to date with it. But yeah, I'll stop derailing this thread and take my comments to the subsection for the series.


Even more oddly it is this month's manga of the month ...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks Puar!

Reading!

he was just born with a sithload of talent xD!

AoKimura pwned!


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 26, 2009)

All in all I have always felt bad for AoKimura but now I felt worse.

I was always a fan of Kimura he does his best but I digress. Woli is on jungle-roids. 

Woli is going to do a Dragon punch using the corner to help elevate him. Or maybe he will do the Papaya Coconut Crash?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2009)

Vorg warning was in the corner ...hmm there was another boxer in the past that has some trick on the corners? if not we are going to finally see something new of Woli.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli needs to take his Shang Tsung act and GTFO. He brings nothing new to the table IMO.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 26, 2009)

> Woli needs to take his Shang Tsung act and GTFO. He brings nothing new to the table IMO.



And........... Though I don't agree with your ''He brings nothing new to the table'' point I don't see why people think every boxer should be 100% fresh that would defeat the point of gaining experience.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

No, it would not. Experience doesn't only carry over to the same type of boxer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2009)

Don't worry Aokimura, you're still the best characters in the manga


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 26, 2009)

thanks Puar!

time to see wolis "corner move"


----------



## Mori` (Oct 26, 2009)

Takamura >_< that was brutal, poor aokimura xD

I'm still enjoying the fight, time to see what corner shenanigans Woli has up his sleeve


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

Martinez isnt getting any younger, Ippo needs to Hajime now.


----------



## Wuzzman (Oct 26, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> thanks Puar!
> 
> time to see wolis "corner move"



Its 
A. Ippo's Dempesy roll.
or 
B. Miyata's red lightning fist

cast your votes in now.


----------



## Raviene (Oct 26, 2009)

For me its any of the these:

A. White Fang - 50%

B. Ippo's own corner move(peek-a-boo defense waiting for an opening) - 30%

C. Miyata's gay counter punch - 19%

D. Aoki's frogman punch for the lulz - 1%


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 26, 2009)

Raviene said:


> For me its any of the these:
> 
> A. White Fang - 50%
> 
> ...



woli is a genius BUT IT'S IMPOSSIBLE for some1 to have that much talent!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 26, 2009)

I doubt it's a punch, judging from the Vorg spar it seems more like evasion from the corner (perhaps even leaping) and then an attack.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli leaps over your head!


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli copies Sub Zero and throws ice.


----------



## aeav81 (Oct 26, 2009)

maybe he gonna increase is speed with a Kaioken XD
or maybe he teletransporte


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 26, 2009)

This is clearly what Woli will do to Ippo:


----------



## Jicksy (Oct 26, 2009)

ippo bouncing off tha corner would be lulz


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 26, 2009)

As I stated before Ill say it again.  Woli brings nothing new to the table. martinez is getting old, and is in his prime NOW.  So woli is basically a hybrid of everyone hes faught in the past great.  If this was to show case Ippo's "experience" wouldn't it be much better for him to fight someone fresh and use his past experience to beat something he's never faced.  I mean inevitably that is what is going to happen once he starts fighting, fighters from other continents.  I just really don't agree with this Woli act.  

Next Woli will do the peek a boo style and have impenetrable defense in the corner


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 26, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> As I stated before Ill say it again.  Woli brings nothing new to the table. martinez is getting old, and is in his prime NOW.  So woli is basically a hybrid of everyone hes faught in the past great.  If this was to show case Ippo's "experience" wouldn't it be much better for him to fight someone fresh and use his past experience to beat something he's never faced.  I mean inevitably that is what is going to happen once he starts fighting, fighters from other continents.  I just really don't agree with this Woli act.
> 
> Next Woli will do the peek a boo style and have impenetrable defense in the corner


I completely agree with this post. If he beats a 50 year old Martinez, my God will I rage. 

Also calling Martinez to retire after jobbing to Ippo and claiming his heart isnt in it or he "had a good run" or something.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli still does bring something to the table. In all truth Woli is the perfection of out boxing which is Ippo's natural weakness. Once Ippo walks himself over Woli there is most likely no real out boxer alive who can stay away from him.

Because how can there be a character more cheap than Woli???

I may support the dude for what he brings to Ippo but he is cheaper than government cheese.

Lastly



Raviene said:


> For me its any of the these:
> 
> A. White Fang - 50%
> 
> ...



Wouldn't it be a monkey punch? Not a frog punch? :3


----------



## Segan (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli is going to get out of the corner anyway. Let's hope that Ippo kept Vorg's hint in the back of the head, so that he's prepared for it.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 26, 2009)

Nice chapter ty Puar

can anyone tell me the chaps where Vorg fights Ippo and when Vorg fights Sendoh?


----------



## Meztryn (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli's simply amazing, his moves are genuinely developed out of pure raw talent, and instincts.

he's fucking interesting - hope the match goes up a notch by the next chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Shroomsday.

Lets see the corner trick...huu? 

Well a  boring chapter.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 26, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCKING BELL






Hibari Kyoya said:


> Nice chapter ty Puar
> 
> can anyone tell me the chaps where Vorg fights Ippo and when Vorg fights Sendoh?



BM S2 Chapter 3 RAW

BM S2 Chapter 3 RAW


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 26, 2009)

i wonder what takamura said °_°


----------



## Inugami (Oct 26, 2009)

I wonder how Woli would do versus RBJ.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Oct 26, 2009)

It was a bit strange how out of breath Ippo was compared to Woli. Unsatisfying chapter really, but we'll see how the fight pans out.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 26, 2009)

Woli is getting more fucked up by the chapter.

As long as he doesn't pull out some shit like a natural Dempsey or whatever.


----------



## KubobeatsOda12 (Oct 27, 2009)

Kamagowa:  this is impossible, it's....
Woli: 
Ippo: What are you doing to me Morikawa
Woli: Are you ready, Ippo? Lighting Corner Strike!


----------



## Id (Oct 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> I completely agree with this post. If he beats a 50 year old Martinez, my God will I rage.
> 
> Also calling Martinez to retire after jobbing to Ippo and claiming his heart isnt in it or he "had a good run" or something.



It would seem vary out of place, if Martinez was to fight Ippo now. If anything, its time for Ippo to take on the world.


----------



## Segan (Oct 27, 2009)

No wonder Woli isn't out of breath. He hasn't been swinging around wildly as Ippo has done so far.

And he hasn't been hit, either.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2009)

Id said:


> It would seem vary out of place, if Martinez was to fight Ippo now. If anything, its time for Ippo to take on the world.


But Ippo simply _has _to fight Martinez, otherwise he will never be able to achieve Date's hopes/surpass Date. It would be rather sad if they never fight. 

They could do it by having another younger boxer absolutely demolish Martinez and be his new goal, but it would need to be done well and not cheap and forced. 

My problem lies with the timeline, by the time Ippo gets Martinez, what will be left of him? 

Remember the typical boxer usually goes till about 34/35.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

Ippo is having problems with Woli ..he would be killed by Miyata and lets no talk about Martinez.

I still think Ippo needs more opponents but some good ones not gimmicks .


----------



## Id (Oct 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> But Ippo simply _has _to fight Martinez, otherwise he will never be able to achieve Date's hopes/surpass Date. It would be rather sad if they never fight.
> 
> They could do it by having another younger boxer absolutely demolish Martinez and be his new goal, but it would need to be done well and not cheap and forced.
> 
> ...



How old is Martinez? I don't remember but I think late 20's?

What I am tying to establish is, Ippo is not even world level fighter. Right now he is to green, and really unrealistic for a Superchampion to all of a sudden, pick up a fight with a hot prospect.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2009)

But when will it end? When does everything click into place for Ippo? He must fight Miyata again, yes, I want to see him fight Vorg again, and Sendou (my favorite still).

His original goal and still current goal was Miyata, but once he got a taste of Date san's level, he started aiming higher (not that Miyata isnt a worldbeater). 

I can't see the Martinez fight happening in anyway that would remotely mak sense the way things are going. Can you really?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2009)

Miyata and Vorg are very unlikely(different weigh division ) a third Sendou fight would'nt happen unless Sendou beats Martinez.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2009)

Id said:


> How old is Martinez? I don't remember but I think late 20's?
> 
> What I am tying to establish is, Ippo is not even world level fighter. Right now he is to green, and really unrealistic for a Superchampion to all of a sudden, pick up a fight with a hot prospect.


Hence my problem, Date only had 22 professional fights.
Guess what? Woli is Ippo's 23rd professional fight. 

There has been plenty of opportunity to actually progress Ippo. 

Date and Martinez's first fight was 9 years ago by manga timeline. 

Martinez is no spring chicken, at least early 30's.


----------



## Id (Oct 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> Hence my problem, Date only had 22 professional fights.
> Guess what? Woli is Ippo's 23rd professional fight.
> 
> There has been plenty of opportunity to actually progress Ippo.
> ...



Much of what you say is true. Just keep in mind that Date inactivity is probably due, because of the beating Martinez handed him 9 years ago. IRRC, he sort of took it real easy/retired.

Anyhow Ippo needs to take on the world challenge. He could have 4 serious fights in a years worth. And that would be enough to have the top Feather Weights/Champions eyeball him.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2009)

True Date retired due to Martinez. Still Ippo and Date has exactly the same experience levels but Ippo is nowhere near Date san in terms of knowing one's craft. 

I guess what I'm saying is, after 20 good years I just hope they dont fuck it up this late in the game.


----------



## Id (Oct 27, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> True Date retired due to Martinez. Still Ippo and Date has exactly the same experience levels but Ippo is nowhere near Date san in terms of knowing one's craft.
> 
> I guess what I'm saying is, after 20 good years I just hope they dont fuck it up this late in the game.



My theory is, Date had a proper upbringing in the sport of boxing. That's why, he sports greater ring knowledge. 

But yeah, after 23 pro fights. You would think Ippo would be interested in world challenge. Vorg is, so is Myata. I think it might happen after this fight.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2009)

Please let this Woli shit end now, Shang Tsung bosses were always my most hated. so cheap and bleh ._.


----------



## The Mexican (Oct 27, 2009)

I like that one guy who is a boxer, he can punch and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Glued (Oct 27, 2009)

Here is Razor Ruddock with the Smash. It was a technique created to fight Tyson. It was a brilliant move, but unfortunately he still couldn't beat Tyson
[Youtube]rNo8nXD3xoc[/Youtube]

Plus Thomas "Hitman" Hearns used flickers.

Woli can use these techniques without any training.

Is Morikawa trying to say that Woli is more talented than Razor Ruddock and Thomas "The Hitman" Hearns.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 27, 2009)

Thank you thats what I've been saying its BS.  I just want this fight to be over and Ippo get some national exposure enough to challenge Martinez


----------



## Gunners (Oct 27, 2009)

> Plus Thomas "Hitman" Hearns used flickers.
> 
> Woli can use these techniques without any training.
> 
> Is Morikawa trying to say that Woli is more talented than Razor Ruddock and Thomas "The Hitman" Hearns.


No he isn't trying to say he's more talented than those individuals. There's a difference between throwing those punches and throwing them effectively. The flicker punch I wouldn't be able to throw because I don't have the arm length/right body frame but the smash, gazelle punch I would be able to.

You're acting as though it's something that requires tiresome training to be able to use. Razor could likely punch like that before the fight the same way Pacquiao could do a right hook and roll under before the Hatton fight. It's just that he realised that such a punch would be really useful against Tyson so put more focus on it's effectiveness.

Just for laughs, you realise that Sendo pulled the smash off in a street fight for the first time? This was before he had any boxing experience.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 27, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ty and why everyone hating on Woli 

Miyata is more bullshit than him


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Oct 27, 2009)

Martinez will come to Ippo after Ippo wins the WBC belt.  He'll say he's been "waiting" for him or something.

In chapter 1748.


----------



## Tachikoma (Oct 27, 2009)

> In chapter 1748.


By Jesus the Mexican, I think you're right


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 27, 2009)

Date was 28 when he first appeared.

I think that makes Martinez what, 32 maybe?

Plus, unlike other boxers, he's taken hardly any hits, so has little damage.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 27, 2009)

Chapter 5040 Woli Vs Ippo


----------



## Raviene (Oct 27, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Date was 28 when he first appeared.
> 
> I think that makes Martinez what, 32 maybe?
> 
> Plus, unlike other boxers, he's taken hardly any hits, so has little damage.



If Martinez is really not getting hit that much as shown in his bouts ...he would actually be younger than Ippo in terms of Ring Age.

Judging at Ippo's bouts I would expect him to be shot by the time he reaches 25 ....but hey!! this is a manga so don't worry it wont happen


----------



## The Mexican (Oct 28, 2009)

Tachikoma_Pilot said:


> By Jesus _the Mexican_, I think you're right



You rang tachi :tachi


----------



## Perfect Moron (Oct 29, 2009)

Woli's "freedom" thing doesn't make any sense. It'd be alright if he just fought like Hawk, but now? He is being forced to fight in an orthodox boxing style, so he doesn't go around using high level boxing moves? Can someone explain this to me?


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 29, 2009)

Basically, he naturally knows where to punch to break your guard (smash) and how to keep you away (flicker jabs). For him if he is constrained he probably only punches according to what he has learnt, which is probably just textbook jabs and straights and cant use any of those moves.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2009)

The point is no one has that much natural talent to throw such polished punches.


----------



## Hiruma (Oct 29, 2009)

Well yes but I'm just explaining it in terms of the manga


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 29, 2009)

Raviene said:


> If Martinez is really not getting hit that much as shown in his bouts ...he would actually be younger than Ippo in terms of Ring Age.
> 
> Judging at Ippo's bouts I would expect him to be shot by the time he reaches 25 ....but hey!! this is a manga so don't worry it wont happen



The punishment Ippo has taken he would have had to retire by now, seriously...



Perfect Moron said:


> Woli's "freedom" thing doesn't make any sense. It'd be alright if he just fought like Hawk, but now? He is being forced to fight in an orthodox boxing style, so he doesn't go around using high level boxing moves? Can someone explain this to me?



Look where not having orthodox ability got Hawk

Look at who Woli's coach is.


----------



## Aruarian (Oct 29, 2009)

Rereading the chapter, it seems to me that Woli's flicker jab is rather different than Mashiba's. His upperbody is way more mobile than I ever remember Mashiba being. It looks more like when you use a long strike to cut upwards than a normal flicker.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey anyone know if they are ever bringing the Anime back?


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 29, 2009)

The 3rd season is currently being produced I heard from the blog of the voice actor for Takamura-sama.

Woli can use it, well? Prolly not? Again, Ippo can see all the things Woli has thrown at him and all in all he does not seem to fazed. He has had to deal with the real deal pro version of the punches. Woli's imitations although good are just that, an imitation.

He will bring out his own real punches soon.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Oct 29, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Look where not having orthodox ability got Hawk
> 
> Look at who Woli's coach is.



My point is, when given freedom Woli _does_ use orthodox boxing moves. Advanced ones.


----------



## Agmaster (Oct 29, 2009)

Perfect Moron said:


> My point is, when given freedom Woli _does_ use orthodox boxing moves. Advanced ones.


From your point of view.  From Woli and Takamura, and thus I assumed it to be fact, when Woli uses Freedom he just hits where it makes sense.  He is not copying moves as much as he is seeing openings and reacting to them instinctively.


----------



## The Imp (Oct 29, 2009)

I started this a while ago and just picked it back up. I'm somewhere around volume 7. Ippo's man crush on Miyata is really gay but Takamura is the best.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2009)

Don't expect that love to stop.. in these days Ippo thinks Miyata>Martinez.

but keep reading its still a great manga.


----------



## TalikX (Oct 29, 2009)

Unless you are a big Miyata fan, I would suggest skipping the steaming pile of crap that is RBJ vs Miyata.


----------



## Lord Genome (Oct 29, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> The point is no one has that much natural talent to throw such polished punches.


good thing this is a manga

one that just got way more unrealistic but still


----------



## ansoncarter (Oct 29, 2009)

haven't been paying much attention in years but...

...is Ricardo really the final boss?

even though he got beat be Date? (or would have got beat by date)

lame, if true


----------



## Gunners (Oct 29, 2009)

> even though he got beat be Date? (or would have got beat by date)


What?!

He beat the shit out of Date.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 29, 2009)

He destroyed a Date that owned Miyata like a bitch.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Oct 29, 2009)

Date got his ass beat by Martinez twice. I really don't see why he wouldn't be the final fight.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Oct 30, 2009)

The problem here and it is a legitimate reason for concern is the pace the manga is going and the age Date is getting to.  Ippo destroying an old Date would be less than satisfying right now.  

My Theory is this:  Miyata will beat Martinez, and take the title, leaving the final bout to be between Miyata and Ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 30, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> The problem here and it is a legitimate reason for concern is the pace the manga is going and *the age Date is getting to.  Ippo destroying an old Date would be less than satisfying right now*.
> 
> My Theory is this:  Miyata will beat Martinez, and take the title, leaving the final bout to be between Miyata and Ippo.



Ippo sounds like a bully beating retired boxers there  . 

Well Miyata is supposed to change weight class ... but if not I can see Mori going fanboy mode again a giving the victory to Miyata and destroying all my interest in this manga.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Oct 31, 2009)

I have to agree... leave the man crush alone Mori! Just... have Miyata get shot or something in the brain and never be allowed to box again. He is dull... and kind of boring... and well... eh... *shrugs*

Knowing him the manga is going to be remaned "Hajime Miyata!!!"

Or some other lame thing


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

interesting Chapter...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 2, 2009)

No way is Miyata going to fight Martinez let alone beat him  if that happens really .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

HK you never know


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2009)

Ippo looks scared shitless. Lol. He got clobbered with a good one two right there.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice avvie, Hibari.

And I'm too dispirited about the current direction this manga is taking to bother with the latest chapter. I'll get around to it eventually.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 2, 2009)

I really really doubt Miyata would fight him saying that theres just no way he can win after the bullshit we saw vs RBJ, I haven't read the 872 raw yet don't plan to but what gunners just said now about 873 made me curious 

and ty dream brother


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

Anyone buying the way Money Boy counters?  Makes no sense..Isn't logical in the ring.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 2, 2009)

> Anyone buying the way Money Boy counters? Makes no sense..Isn't logical in the ring.


I find it a bit stupid. One I'd have thought such movements were illegal? Two it leaves you too open maybe it will be exploited but when you jump in the air you're not going to have the same balance and shouldn't have the same flexibility. 

I'd have preferred if it was just a way of gliding/bouncing/slipping/swaying off the ropes as a posed to going Jackie Chan.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 2, 2009)

The other problem with that is theres no way he can jump off the ropes and move at such speeds fast enough to dodge punches.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 2, 2009)

that's the corner trick?.... weird shit.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 2, 2009)

Fucking Retarded.


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 2, 2009)

Ippo's face is messed up, woli was holding back on him. It only took two solid punches and his mouth is bloody and his face is swelling. Ippo's peek-a-boo style is working against him, its clouding his peripheral vision and he can't react fast enough to woli's brachiating.

The reason woli could dodge the punches is because gibbons can brachiate at speeds up to 50km/h, that's over 30% faster than usain bolt could run. You guys don't think usain bolt can out run a punch?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 3, 2009)

Itagaki predictions failing every time xD.

thanks Puar!


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks puar


*Spoiler*: _chapter 873_ 




this one two did hit ippo badly. i'm sure he can take it easily, what's upsetting me is his scary face -.- ...


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 3, 2009)

are spoiler tags not cool anymore?

because i still appreciate them


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 3, 2009)

*cheers the Monkey*


----------



## aeav81 (Nov 3, 2009)

i hope that it's a surprise face and not a scary face or i will be very disappointed


----------



## Segan (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks, Puar.

Where's the one-two? Gimme the raw or I'm gonna neg you all.

Anyway, concerning chapter 872, Ippo's not pounding Woli into the corner this fast. If Vorg couldn't do it the first time, Ippo sure as hell can't do it better.


----------



## Jugger (Nov 3, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Itagaki predictions failing every time xD.
> 
> thanks Puar!



Now we know that never trust Itagaki. Takamaru is allways right so lets trusth him.


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Nov 3, 2009)

Well shit. This fight is turning out to be more complex than I thought it would be.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Nov 3, 2009)

That was interesting to say the least.

Monkey boy got some power? Nah, I just think it was the shock of not being there and and the sudden appearance of Woli caught Ippo of guard. Hell wouldn't any boxer be?

But I am going to have to refer to a buddy of mine to see if what Woli is doing is even legal? But as expected we will finally start seeing what Woli really is about


----------



## Segan (Nov 4, 2009)

It does seem like Woli's got quite a decent amount of power...


----------



## Inugami (Nov 4, 2009)

taking into account Ippo its portrayed like a frigging tank ..sure Woli has a good punch.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 4, 2009)

I wonder if he did research before writing this portion of the manga.  Like I think what Woli did in real life would be illegal. I could be wrong.


----------



## typhoon72 (Nov 4, 2009)

Fuuuuuuuuuck. This chapter ended pretty much the same way the last one did. C'mon damnit.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 4, 2009)

If I remember correctly, you aren't allowed to throw punches while holding the rope, but Hawk already broke that rule early on, so I don't think the author cares that much.

However, I'm pretty sure Woli's not doing anything illegal.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

So I guess you can jump holding on to the ropes weird.. :/


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2009)

well even if you can ... no way in hell that would work good in real life.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

Yet alone be able to jump using the ropes at a speed to evade punches


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2009)

Well Hariamao used the ropes in a more exaggerated fashion in a more serious manga... if Woli does the jump punch I would be 100% sure hes a tribute of AnJ.


----------



## Eloking (Nov 5, 2009)

I didn't read the chapter (I wanna wait for Puar  ) but I can confirm that holding the ropes for support when punching IS prohibited in the official rules of boxing.

But, in a other point of view, hitting the back of the head, or low blows are pretty current in matches even if they are prohibited. It mostly depend of the referee's jugement.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 5, 2009)

Hey, so I was just reading back and I don't know how I didn't realize this before, but what the hell was up with Vorg?

He fought in over 200 amateur matches and he was the World Champion?

I mean amateur to professional is a big change, but still to go down against Sendo and Makunouchi who had very little experience at that point, that's just not right.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 5, 2009)

Vorg always get the worse things .

First he wasn't able to use his real style and got owned quit boxing and go back with his mother than later died and now when the things were going good he got pwaned in the eye by Woli .

Has a Vorg fanboy I want some kind of redemption .


----------



## Gunners (Nov 5, 2009)

> I mean amateur to professional is a big change, but still to go down against Sendo and Makunouchi who had very little experience at that point, that's just not right.



He beat Sendo the judges just cheated him. He would have owned both Sendo and Ippo if he wasn't fighting to impress the Japanese crowd who I guess are similar to Mexico's boxing fans. 

He had to trade on the inside with them which they specialise at. He could have boxed on the in and outside and he would have won with moderate ease.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 5, 2009)

^^ I don't know if Id say moderate ease.. But he'd win.


----------



## Segan (Nov 6, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Hey, so I was just reading back and I don't know how I didn't realize this before, but what the hell was up with Vorg?
> 
> He fought in over 200 amateur matches and he was the World Champion?
> 
> I mean amateur to professional is a big change, but still to go down against Sendo and Makunouchi who had very little experience at that point, that's just not right.


Vorg tried to become a pure infighter to appeal to the japanese crowd. As was already said in the manga, it was bad luck to run into two of Japan's strongest infighters during that transition, even if those two had little experience. Had he not been limited in his boxing style, he would even have beaten pre-Jesus Date.


----------



## Eloking (Nov 6, 2009)

Not matter how many experience you have in the amateur league, it mean absolutely nothing in the pro. You start at the bottom, and you gain reputation depending of the professional you beat.

One of the best "local" example I have is  (121 amateur fight).


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 6, 2009)

lol this chapter.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 6, 2009)

Im curious to hear takamura's explanation


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 6, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Vorg always get the worse things .
> 
> First he wasn't able to use his real style and got owned quit boxing and go back with his mother than later died and now when the things were going good he got pwaned in the eye by Woli .
> 
> *Has a Vorg fanboy I want some kind of redemption .*



Definatly next world champ he better be


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 7, 2009)

I must have missed the part about Vorg changing his style.

Still, he did more damage to Woli in their 10 second spar than Ippo's managed this whole match.


----------



## Segan (Nov 7, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I must have missed the part about Vorg changing his style.


It was mentioned before the match with Sawamura, when Ippo needed a spar with someone who could pull off a counter against his Dempsey Roll.



> Still, he did more damage to Woli in their 10 second spar than Ippo's managed this whole match.


That's Vorg you're talking about. If he's allowed any style to access, he most likely would beat Ippo more often than not.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2009)

Vorg  has a large amount of natural talent, and raw potential to develop. His loss to Ippo, and being cheated from Sendo match scarred his carrier. 

Wasn’t it hinted that, Vorg is a natural infighter? Or am I confusing him with someone else?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Vorg  has a large amount of natural talent, and raw potential to develop. His loss to Ippo, and being cheated from Sendo match scarred his carrier.
> 
> Wasn?t it hinted that, Vorg is a natural infighter? Or am I confusing him with someone else?



Well we always have the manga in hand so why not check  ?

Link removed

Link removed


----------



## TalikX (Nov 7, 2009)

Ah, rereading some chapters and this was still pretty funny

this thread
this thread


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> ^^ I don't know if Id say moderate ease.. But he'd win.


No it would have been with moderate ease as he'd just box them out the outside for the duration of the fight, when they finally close the distance he still has enough skills on the inside to not get completely overwhelmed. 

They'd have no advantage.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 7, 2009)

Gunners said:


> No it would have been with moderate ease as he'd just box them out the outside for the duration of the fight, when they finally close the distance he still has enough skills on the inside to not get completely overwhelmed.
> 
> They'd have no advantage.



that is what his handlers thought..because he can just beat practically everyone COMFORTABLY that he'd have no attraction like how a boxer who fights w/ reckless abandon do...

Mori wanted to touch on this matter but somehow dropped it. I do agree that a boxer who could just whoop another boxer in any way he wants is not that exciting. I mean its GREAT at first but after so many fights it gets tiring. Its like being asked who you would rather watch PBF or PAC. The former fighter is a COMPLETE boxer who could almost do it all but i would rather watch the latter because I know that he is beatable w/c makes his fights more exciting.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 7, 2009)

If Miyata changes is weigh class like the manga states .. hope he goes in the same one has Vorg.

now without plot shield perhaps we would see finally the jolt counter get countered  I'm not going to be happy if the manga ends and that kamikaze shit never failed.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> Mori wanted to touch on this matter but somehow dropped it. I do agree that a boxer who could just whoop another boxer in any way he wants is not that exciting.


Roy Jones Jr. 



> I mean its GREAT at first but after so many fights it gets tiring. Its like being asked who you would rather watch PBF or PAC. The former fighter is a COMPLETE boxer who could almost do it all but i would rather watch the latter because I know that he is beatable w/c makes his fights more exciting.


I prefer to watch Mayweather fight, I find his fights more educational.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 7, 2009)

Gunners said:


> Roy Jones Jr.



Yup he was exciting.... but he isn't a complete boxer SKILLWISE. He had TREMENDOUS TREMENDOUS talent and that to me is what made him exciting. He rarely relied on SKILLS but more on his reflex and when those reflex started to fail him...he got KTFO. Mayweather has SKILL as much as he has TALENT. He rarely gives the other side a chance and that is why most find him boring.



Gunners said:


> I prefer to watch Mayweather fight, I find his fights more educational.



To each his own i guess.. but I watch a fight to be entertained though and not to be educated


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> Yup he was exciting.... but he isn't a complete boxer SKILLWISE. He had TREMENDOUS TREMENDOUS talent and that to me is what made him exciting. He rarely relied on SKILLS but more on his reflex and when those reflex started to fail him...he got KTFO. Mayweather has SKILL as much as he has TALENT. He rarely gives the other side a chance and that is why most find him boring.


In his prime Roy Jones jr was untouchable, he made his opposition look like shit. The fact that he declined in skill proves my point because he became less interesting to others at that point. 

Also it's stupid to say Roy Jones jr didn't rely on skills, you're falling for the mistake in believing that skills is the conventional style. He was really skilled, just unorthodox with it. 



> To each his own i guess.. but I watch a fight to be entertained though and not to be educated


I find Mayweather's fighters more entertaining because it's ''educational'' so to speak. You're right that it is each to their own. Not to say I don't enjoy watching Pacquiao's fights because I really do, I just prefer boxers that perfect the art of boxing paying attention to timing, range, balance and positioning.


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Well we always have the manga in hand so why not check  ?
> 
> OM
> 
> OM



Thanks Volg (or Vorg?), is my favorite Ippo character. I am trying to think, what real life boxer is the equivalent to Vorg. Marco Antonio Barrera is the only one that comes to mind.


----------



## Jesus Date (Nov 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Thanks Volg (or Vorg?), is my favorite Ippo character. I am trying to think, what real life boxer is the equivalent to Vorg. Marco Antonio Barrera is the only one that comes to mind.



Volg is the correct spelling. The russian word for wolf.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 7, 2009)

Kimura vs Mashiba...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2009)

The best thing I can say about Volg is he moved into a weight class no one else occupies.

Even Mashiba has moved up one and Kimura couldn't make it to the world level if he had rocks in his glove.

At worst I'll have to put up with him fighting the champ for a few chapters.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2009)

Barrera is a pretty fair comparison, a lovely example of a boxer-puncher, like Vorg/Volg. Ippo's match is clearly Tyson (hilarious difference in their personality, though). Sendo is tough to place...maybe a prime Morales with more power? (When Morales deliberately turned southpaw against Pac in their final round, just to handicap himself and enjoy the fight more, it really struck me as something that Sendo would utterly adore.) Hawk is of course Prince Naseem, and Mashiba is Hearns. Miyata probably Sugar Ray Leonard, with the fancy footwork, fast combinations and ability to take punishment and dish it out.

No clue about Takamura...


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2009)

OM


----------



## Id (Nov 7, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> Barrera is a pretty fair comparison, a lovely example of a boxer-puncher, like Vorg/Volg.


Yeah its not an exact match up. But I cant think of to many that can inbox as good as outboxing. Hell many thought he was an aggressive puncher up until he fought the Prince.




Dream Brother said:


> Ippo's match is clearly Tyson (hilarious difference in their personality, though)



Talk about conflicting personalities.


Dream Brother said:


> Sendo is tough to place...maybe a prime Morales with more power? (When Morales deliberately turned southpaw against Pac in their final round, just to handicap himself and enjoy the fight more, it really struck me as something that Sendo would utterly adore.)


Plus the rivalry of Sendo and Ippo is matched by MAB and Erick Morales.



Dream Brother said:


> Hawk is of course Prince Naseem, and Mashiba is Hearns.



I can see why you would pick Naseem, with his wild acrobatic moves. And for some odd reason, he reminds me of both Aaron Pryor and Julian Jacksone…must be the hair and nick. 



Dream Brother said:


> Miyata probably Sugar Ray Leonard, with the fancy footwork, fast combinations and ability to take punishment and dish it out.



I need to give this one a thought.



Dream Brother said:


> No clue about Takamura..


David Haye only less badass. Hell he just beat Huggy Bear.  



And one more for the road.

Margaito is Ryuhei Sawamura. More so for their tendency to be violent and cheat, then matching up their boxing skillz.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 7, 2009)

> Barrera is a pretty fair comparison, a lovely example of a boxer-puncher, like Vorg/Volg. Ippo's match is clearly Tyson (hilarious difference in their personality, though). Sendo is tough to place...maybe a prime Morales with more power?


I always saw the match with Ippo and Sendo as Tyson vs Razor Rudock? The smash punch, they're both hard hitters and the advantage/disadvantage they had over Ippo/Tyson was the same. 



> Miyata probably Sugar Ray Leonard, with the fancy footwork, fast combinations and ability to take punishment and dish it out.


Miyata I wouldn't compare to Sugar Ray Leonard. I'd say more Marquez or Mayweather who lean more to counter punching. Sugar Ray Leonard would mix his punches up more and was more of a complete boxer.
______

Also Tyson's inner nature is I think similar to Ippo as ''behind the rough exterior is an innocent child''.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2009)

Razor/Tyson is a great pick, yeah.

As for the Miyata/Leonard one, it IS much more debatable than the others, aye. I wouldn't compare Miyata to Mayweather that much, though -- Mayweather is way more defensively orientated, whereas Ippo pointed out that Miyata is actually an offensive boxer, just in a misleading way. (Although the check-hook counter Mayweather landed on Hatton was SO Miyata style.) 

Marquez is a better pick, I can definitely see that. Not as athletically gifted as Miyata, though.


----------



## Zeroshin (Nov 7, 2009)

I always saw Cotto as Ippo's counterpart IRL. They have the same focus and intensity in their eyes.


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2009)

Plus the peek a boo stance.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 8, 2009)

My comparisons would be:

*Ippo:* pussified Mike Tyson 
*Miyata:* a glorified Joan Guzman
*Takamura:* 1/2 Roy Jones Jr  ok maybe "not so marvelous" Hagler 
*Hawk:*  barbaric Naseem Hamed
*Ricardo Martinez:* MAB 
*Sendo:* a right handed PAC 
*Woli:* a caveman version of Mayweather


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 9, 2009)

But - how can Shinoda-san have seen it ... his eyes are always closed!


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2009)

THANKS PUA!

So there's no tricks or gimmicks ?...this time I'm not going to agree with Taka.

this week we have chapter?


----------



## Raviene (Nov 9, 2009)

wow... looking at the raws he really made a mockery out of boxing

hahaha...superman punch actually connected LOOOOOOOOOL!!!


----------



## ansoncarter (Nov 9, 2009)

morikawa has lost his mind

can you get punch-drunk from 'writing' about boxing?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2009)

I don't think it's so much him losing his mind but exagerrating things to highlight the key aspects of Woli's fighting style.


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Was Ippo knocked down or was it a slip? Eitherway he's getting spanked at the moment, he better find answers quickly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2009)

Woli is fighting like he's in a Wuxia film

What a pile of shit

This fight almost makes Volg look good >:

Bring on Aokimura T______T


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 9, 2009)

maybe this is when Ippo really gets his killer edge.  Woli is not only making fans of the manga bawww with his technique, but from all appearances his tee hee demeanor is finally starting to prod at Ippo's endless supply of wussiness.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 9, 2009)

When does Takamura fight Hawk?


----------



## Munken (Nov 9, 2009)

Ch. 379                 .


----------



## Eloking (Nov 9, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I don't think it's so much him losing his mind but exagerrating things to highlight the key aspects of Woli's fighting style.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





*Spoiler*: __ 



 I can't read japanese, but the sign the referee made mean it was a slip. He didn't start counting either


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2009)

*Sendo: * Alfredo Angulo


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow I can't believe this lol is all I gotta say


----------



## Id (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 9, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> maybe this is when Ippo really gets his killer edge.  Woli is not only making fans of the manga bawww with his technique, but from all appearances his tee hee demeanor is finally starting to prod at Ippo's endless supply of wussiness.



No dude, he's just happy.

See how Ippo treated Sawamura and you will realise Ippo's well of wussiness is limitless...

Albeit Ippo did send him to the hospital...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 9, 2009)

these last 2 chapters have been hilarious i mean what the fuck man  but id be funny if Ippo won this fight


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 9, 2009)

I am sorry but any true fan of this manga can in no way or form accept woli


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 9, 2009)

oh my god, is that a fake?


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Nov 9, 2009)

Someone send me a PM when this fight is over, I'm not reading HnI until that day comes.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2009)

Harimao's flying punch!!! 

naah Mori doesn't lost his mind.if that happened that was in the Miyata vs RBJ match I never going to forgive him for that one... after this I think Woli just a tribute of Harimao.. now the funny shit its going to be if Ippo do the same thing Joe did in that fight to beat him.


----------



## Segan (Nov 9, 2009)

The last two pages had me wondering, what could possibly be so disgusting and ridiculous about the fight. Now I see why.

It's just retarded. Plain and simple.


----------



## freetgy (Nov 9, 2009)

Well, wasn't every Ippo fight like this, he gets cornered by the trick, then makes his comeback -> finish.

Makes it pretty predictable.
 He should at least one time destroy an opponent with ease.

This Manga will take forever to end, if each fight is drawn out this long.
(Taka mura has atleast to make 3 or 4 World Title matches till he reaches his goal , and so on)

Are there older/longer mangas out there? (idk)


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 9, 2009)

Woli is awesome just face it guys


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 9, 2009)

dayam, woli looks amazing in chapter 874. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Woli's kicking it up a notch and he's hitting ippo with everything. It's like he can't miss. That jump spin punch he did was incredible, what's even crazier is that he still hasn't broken a sweat. Ippo's hitting air and overswinging so badly he's throwing himself to the floor. Ippo at this stage of his career has never been so badly outclassed.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2009)

^Ippo isn't being outclassed  hes the only one using boxing ...Woli just fighting like some kind of  wild beast  like this guy .

Pop, goes Yammy.

Pop, goes Yammy.

Pop, goes Yammy.


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^Ippo isn't being outclassed  hes the only one using boxing ...Woli just fighting like some kind of  wild beast  like this guy .
> 
> MU RAW DL LINK
> 
> ...



If he's in a boxing ring, and following the boxing rules, then he's boxing. Even if his style is unorthodox, he's still boxing. 
When i said ippo's being outclassed i meant Woli looks to be of a higher class than ippo.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 9, 2009)

I want to see Woli's face when he actually takes a hit from Ippo

"even the motherfucking monkey king dont punch THIS hard"


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2009)

krziboitin said:


> If he's in a boxing ring, and following the boxing rules, then he's boxing. Even if his style is unorthodox, he's still boxing.
> When i said ippo's being outclassed i meant Woli looks to be of a higher class than ippo.



Before miguel yelled freedom Woli was actually using boxing and almost got pwaned  thats why I say he isnt using boxing so he isn't really outclassing Ippo yeah Woli its in the ring and following the rules (well I'm not sure about the rope thing) but that isn't box .

But If its about looking more strong... yeah sure Woli looking like that if this was a street fight Ippo would already lose.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 9, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> But If its about looking more strong... yeah sure Woli looking like that if this was a street fight Ippo would already lose.



^Not really. Considering a gloved pinky thrust from Ippo caused Wolli to lose his balance and fall, a bare fisted punch would break Wolli. There's no rules to a street fight, Ippo can pick up a pole or stick and extend his range. No matter how fast you are, if one punch is all it takes to get you knocked out or immobilized your chances of winning in a street fight is zero. Plus blocks are not an option for Wolli, since without gloves Ippo could grab his arms and break them, and then proceed to demolish him

Unless Wolli has a knife and stabs Ippo 5000 times before he can do anything

Wait why are we talking about street fights


----------



## Inugami (Nov 9, 2009)

Eldritch Gall said:


> Wait why are we talking about street fights



No but they always sounds fun.

about the pinky on that moment remember Woli wasn't using freedom but well if he was cocky and wasn't using freedom  sure he would get owned in that moment.

about Ippo taking a weapon I can't picture him doing something  like that he would think some crap like that isn't fair.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 9, 2009)

Ippo is a pussy in a street fight. 

That being said, much of the problem is Kamogowa's fault, he is giving Ippo such shit advice. ''Keep up the pressure''. 

How about, clinch him, then hit him with body blows. Physically outmuscle him instead of trying to connect. I'd also try and trap him against the ropes than in the corner where he has the tools needed to pivot him self in any direction.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 9, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> People who have raised their hands.
> 
> Gunners
> Jihad Uzamaki
> ...



Just so we can remember.


----------



## Zhang_Fei (Nov 9, 2009)

I love this manga, but I must admit it´s being dragged out now.  We all knew Woli was going to use the ropes to change directions midair as soon as we saw Woli testing the ropes and Miguel asking him if "it" could be done.  There was no need to build up the whole "must get him to the corner" sht.

I loved the idea of Ippo fighting the national champions, but haven´t been as fond of the last couple of fights as back when he was struggling as champion.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 9, 2009)

I just finished reading Takamura vs Hawk...

Fuck yeah! Takamura is the best!! (as much as i hate this smiley I can't help but use it)


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 10, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Before miguel yelled freedom Woli was actually using boxing and almost got pwaned  thats why I say he isnt using boxing so he isn't really outclassing Ippo yeah Woli its in the ring and following the rules (well I'm not sure about the rope thing) but that isn't box .
> 
> But If its about looking more strong... yeah sure Woli looking like that if this was a street fight Ippo would already lose.



I don't think you know what it means to outclass someone. I get what you're saying, you're saying ippo is the only one using conventional boxing techniques because of his experience and woli isn't using any, so in a sense woli isn't really better than ippo. That is true, but ippo at this point is using that boxing of his and its getting him nowhere.

Freedom may not have conventional boxing stances and what not but that still doesn't mean woli can't outclass ippo. Roy jones jr. always fought with his hands down much like how woli is fighting and i'd definately say he outclassed a lot of his opponents by doing so.

As long as you win the fight making the other guy look completely useless i'd call that outclassing the opponent. Why? because obviously the opponent didn't belong in the ring with him in the first place. So that makes them of different classes. So at this point, woli is outclassing ippo.

I don't get what you mean by looking more strong, since you can outclass someone just because you look stronger.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 10, 2009)

I was saying that Woli wasn't outclassing Ippo has a boxer... but  sure it looks like Woli its outclassing him in that fight but no way in hell what Woli its doing in the ring its box .

there's mention of that in these pages .

Isshin knows all

Isshin knows all


----------



## Raviene (Nov 10, 2009)

bah...why am i getting so worked up w/ this whole Woli issue

sometimes i forget that this is just a manga and not ring magazine


----------



## phatpimpX4 (Nov 10, 2009)

Ippo just needs to hit Woli once and its over.....he also needs to get down with Kumi chan.


----------



## clark12kent (Nov 10, 2009)

I've been reading on this forum since last year and I've been reading HNI for so long.. I thought the Miyata vs RBJ fight was the most f@cked up fight in the history of HNI until this Ippo vs Woli fight..

But I thinked Ippo will still win.. Woli can learned all the signature moves in HNI but not on how to take a punch..


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 11, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> I was saying that Woli wasn't outclassing Ippo has a boxer... but  sure it looks like Woli its outclassing him in that fight but no way in hell what Woli its doing in the ring its box .
> 
> there's mention of that in these pages .
> 
> ...



I know what you're saying, and you're still not right. Even if the coach said he gave up on using boxing, Woli is still using boxing. Boxing is what it is as long as you're following the rules, heck you don't even have to be following some of the rules and still be considered a boxer. Bernard hopkins is a good example of this, he's able to exploit a lot of rules and still get away with it, because of that he's often called a crafty and technical boxer.

You're acting as if there is only one way to box, even though there are many many ways. You're taking what the trainer said too literally. 

Look, woli threw the smash, the flicker jab and uses good footwork like a boxer. Wouldn't you call that boxing? The only difference from before is he's let his hands down. That's it, he's still using footwork, still blocking shots and still evading. Those are still boxing techniques and he's pulling them off well. In fact he's doing it so well that he's currently outclassing ippo. 

The reason ippo is getting walloped is because he's thinking like you. Thinking that he's seen it all before and there's nothing Woli can do to surprise him. However, here is a boxer, yes BOXER, that is making him look pathetic. The truth is, at the end of the day, if ippo loses to woli, he's gonna have another loss on his record. That loss is gonna be a legitimate loss and he can't make the excuse that the reason he lost was because the other guy wasn't boxing. He'd say woli had an awkward style and he couldnt adapt to it. Simple as that.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 11, 2009)

^LOL No.. I would know that he would do weird shit because he isn't using boxing.


----------



## Segan (Nov 11, 2009)

krziboitin said:


> I know what you're saying, and you're still not right. Even if the coach said he gave up on using boxing, Woli is still using boxing. Boxing is what it is as long as you're following the rules, heck you don't even have to be following some of the rules and still be considered a boxer. Bernard hopkins is a good example of this, he's able to exploit a lot of rules and still get away with it, because of that he's often called a crafty and technical boxer.
> 
> You're acting as if there is only one way to box, even though there are many many ways. You're taking what the trainer said too literally.
> 
> ...


Say what you will, but what Woli is doing is acrobatics mixed with bits of boxing then and there.

That Ippo is being so crassly outclassed is hard to swallow for me, but it's a fact right now. What bothers me is the way Woli is pulling this off.

Now I wait for Ippo to adapt to this "no-style" so that the tides are turned once more.


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 12, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^LOL No.. I would know that he would do weird shit because he isn't using boxing.


LOL it's funny how all this time you've been reading this boxing manga and still not know what boxing means. Look it up in the dictionary and maybe you won't be so confused anymore.



Segan said:


> Say what you will, but what Woli is doing is acrobatics mixed with bits of boxing then and there.



Come on man, you're glorifying boxing to be something it isn't, boxing is just fighting with gloves on with a couple of rules here and there. That's all it is. 



Segan said:


> That Ippo is being so crassly outclassed is hard to swallow for me, but it's a fact right now. What bothers me is the way Woli is pulling this off.



I'm glad we agree that ippo at the moment is being outclassed.


*Spoiler*: __ 



If you think jumping and punching is acrobatic, just look at mike tyson. Often times he'd come out from the crouching position and do a leaping left hook. Both his feet would be off the floor when he did this. Woli's just athletic enough to pull it off in different variations.

Woli lived his whole life being airborne, did you guys forget about that? He's moving through the air having to dodge tree branches and other obstacles at very fast speeds. Dodging a couple punches here and there is nothing to him.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 12, 2009)

^I find more funny that even if the manga says Woli isn't using boxing you still don't get it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 12, 2009)

I know this may sound stupid but here is my prediction ... Ippo is going to get a clinch in and deal out as many liver blows as he can. The reason I think this will happen is because Mori has gone out of his why to show that the reason Woli is so strong is because of his wild instincts, but not all wild instincts are related to violence and the gibbons in the manga are shown to hang on to one another. In fact Woli did the same thing to Ippo at the weigh-in. I imagine Woli being the amateur that he is could easily confuse a clinch with the sort of hugging that he does instinctively with someone he trusts.


----------



## Segan (Nov 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I know this may sound stupid but here is my prediction ... Ippo is going to get a clinch in and deal out as many liver blows as he can. The reason I think this will happen is because Mori has gone out of his why to show that the reason Woli is so strong is because of his wild instincts, but not all wild instincts are related to violence and the gibbons in the manga are shown to hang on to one another. In fact Woli did the same thing to Ippo at the weigh-in. I imagine Woli being the amateur that he is could easily confuse a clinch with the sort of hugging that he does instinctively with someone he trusts.


That would be fucking hilarious...Ippo winning because Woli thought he was hugging him.


----------



## krziboitin (Nov 13, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^I find more funny that even if the manga says Woli isn't using boxing you still don't get it.


Yea well manga's state a lot of stuff that aren't true, it's up to you as the reader to either take it in or not. Ok so you don't think that woli is boxing, fine, give me your definition of boxing then. I already stated why i know woli is boxing, so tell me what YOU think boxing is and we'll see whether or not i don't get it. It's obvious you're just making excuses for ippo because you can't handle seeing him getting wrecked.



TruEorFalse_21 said:


> I know this may sound stupid but here is my prediction ... Ippo is going to get a clinch in and deal out as many liver blows as he can. The reason I think this will happen is because Mori has gone out of his why to show that the reason Woli is so strong is because of his wild instincts, but not all wild instincts are related to violence and the gibbons in the manga are shown to hang on to one another. In fact Woli did the same thing to Ippo at the weigh-in. I imagine Woli being the amateur that he is could easily confuse a clinch with the sort of hugging that he does instinctively with someone he trusts.



Honestly,I couldn't imagine how ippo was gonna pull this fight off but after you mentioned clinching, i can definitely see his opportunities.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 13, 2009)

No.. I like to see Ippo getting pwaned I'm also kinda enjoying the fight and even if I find the concept of Woli ridiculous if he wins I can survive to that..hell I'm still reading this after Randy defeat.

Boxing yeah Woli its having a boxing match he has boxing gloves and hes following the rules (I just have the doubt with the rope trick ) but hes clearly not using boxing skills hes not even having a proper stance hes just being wild  doing daring acrobatics.. come on people that train in box don't practice jumping punches.

I was saying Ippo isn't being outclassed has a boxer when Woli was trying to  fight with the box he has learned until now he was getting owned, now hes just  fighting like a wild monkey with gloves and of course Ippo gonna have problems facing something like that... remember he only has box in his head (and Miyata's) fighting versus someone that isn't using box its bad news for him.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 13, 2009)

> Boxing yeah Woli its having a boxing match he has boxing gloves and hes following the rules (I just have the doubt with the rope trick ) but hes clearly not using boxing skills hes not even having a proper stance hes just being wild doing daring acrobatics.. come on people that train in box don't practice jumping punches.


I think it's artistic liberty. And so what if he doesn't have a proper stance? Though I'd say he stance resembles a slicksters stance. Look at people like Roy Jones Jr, Zab Judah and Naseem Hammed. They keep their hands dropped pretty low. 

They can get away with it because they're elusive. It benefits them because they can throw punches from better angles, angles that are harder to for the opponent to see. 



> I was saying Ippo isn't being outclassed has a boxer when Woli was trying to fight with the box he has learned until now he was getting owned, now hes just fighting like a wild monkey with gloves and of course Ippo gonna have problems facing something like that... remember he only has box in his head (and Miyata's) fighting versus someone that isn't using box its bad news for him.


Woli has an unorthodox boxing style. Not every fighter who steps in the ring is going to have a conventional boxing style. Can't really blame him for not dealing with the situation at hand though Woli is like a mini Roy Jones.

*Spoiler*: _Videos_ 




[youtube=yjTHLPmfBCQ] Whitaker [/youtube]
[youtube=UDWnMXzgeZo] Roy Jones [/youtube]


----------



## cizzle (Nov 16, 2009)

nice videos!!!

When is the trans coming?


----------



## Chi (Nov 16, 2009)

> Boxing yeah Woli its having a boxing match he has boxing gloves and hes following the rules (I just have the doubt with the rope trick ) but hes clearly not using boxing skills hes not even having a proper stance hes just being wild doing daring acrobatics.. come on people that train in box don't practice jumping punches.



You are just being in denial man.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 16, 2009)

New chapter is out at RP go get it!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 16, 2009)

Can someone link?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 16, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Can someone link?


I don't think I should even bother I can sum up the chapter in four words:

*Spoiler*: __ 



From bad to worse.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm starting to wish that Pacquiao would just find a way to transmit himself into the manga world, so he could kick Miyata's/Woli's ass (prompting their retirement) and slap Ippo over the head before hopping out again.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2009)

Chi said:


> You are just being in denial man.



No I just thinking has a boxer Ippo its superior but yeah I know Woli its winning but  not for things you can learn on a boxing gym but ridiculous amount of talent to fight... and hell if the manga verse states that from Miguel point of view of Woli isn't using boxing  I have a point to come with this .

PS. RP isn't working for me   ''The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.''


----------



## Id (Nov 16, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm starting to wish that Pacquiao would just find a way to transmit himself into the manga world, so he could kick Miyata's/Woli's ass (prompting their retirement) and slap Ippo over the head before hopping out again.



Manga versions of Manny and *Money May*!


----------



## ansoncarter (Nov 16, 2009)

can someone give a brief spoiler summary of what happens?

can't be bothered reading it until woli disappears back to monkey island


----------



## Gunners (Nov 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ippo continues to get his ass beat.

He's really being embarrassed out their, if the round ends now I'd score it 10-8.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 16, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> can someone give a brief spoiler summary of what happens?
> 
> can't be bothered reading it until woli disappears back to monkey island



to resume things Woli just being more acrobatic and Ippo still eating punches .


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 16, 2009)

just read it


*Spoiler*: __ 




i see only one way for ippo to win: miguel forbids woli to use "freedom" and ippo fucks him up badly. the explanation: woli has to learn how to "lose" rofl 
i hope this fight is over soon, i don't care anymore who wins, it just should be over ^^


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 16, 2009)

ansoncarter said:


> can someone give a brief spoiler summary of what happens?
> 
> can't be bothered reading it until woli disappears back to monkey island


I already did last page.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 16, 2009)

Out of curiosity and slight off topic, does anyone here have _Hajime no Ippo 2: Victorious Road_?

On topic, 
*Spoiler*: __ 



why doesn't the rope bend when Woli does his little trick?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

Damn the translation makes Ippo looks more hopeless hes mentally defeated only a good advice of Kamogawa can save him .


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 17, 2009)

ok im not gonna lie that first panel with woli in the air was pretty sweet


----------



## Id (Nov 17, 2009)

For some reason it seems like the Manny vs Cotto fight all over again.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 17, 2009)

haha, page 13 or something aoki: "damn it all to hell! acting like a damn frog" HAHA


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 17, 2009)

Id said:


> For some reason it seems like the Manny vs Cotto fight *all over again*.


All over again? Wasn't that fight only a couple of days ago?


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Fucking punk Cotto D: 

On Topic, this Woli shit is just getting pathetic now >.>


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 17, 2009)

hmmm I like how hes making everyone in the audience react the same way we all are in this forum.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 17, 2009)

Monkey business is serious business 



Id said:


> For some reason it seems like the Manny vs Cotto fight all over again.



Well, if Ippo hits Woli flush and Woli somehow managed to keep his smiling face then yeah i would have to agree w/ you..that would seriously mind fuck Ippo 

WOLI is still a shit character BTW


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Damn the translation makes Ippo looks more hopeless hes mentally defeated only a good advice of Kamogawa can save him .


Kamogawa isn't even doing any better...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 17, 2009)

Ippo will just courage it.

I was wrong about Woli being affected by the pressure though.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

That shoryuken shit of Woli's.

My god.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah, we're pretty much being trolled at this point.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Nov 17, 2009)

Yo could someone upload the raw 875?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

Kagutsuchi said:


> Yo could someone upload the raw 875?



Berserk.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

I now await WoliDOUKEN!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 17, 2009)

I dont want to read the raw but im so curious


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

^Better wait its just an extension of 874.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> ^Better wait its just an extension of 874.


Shin~*Woliryuken!?*


----------



## Segan (Nov 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Shin~*Woliryuken!?*


Better yet ... WOLYUKEN!


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Shin~*Woliryuken!?*



hehehe well yeah just for the lulz  he must get the raw.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2009)

HAHAHA! I love it.  
Maybe it's because this fight reminds me of the one Kibou had with that monkey guy in the tough manga, but the more ridculous this fight gets the more I am warming to it. I still don't like Woli at all, and think all of this is shittying all over the manga, but at least it's entertaining. This shit here is hitting Miyata lighting fist level. 

Morikawa has finally gone and done it, and truth be told it was only a matter of time. I mean, the manga was never meant to be hardcore boxing realism, but with Randy and now Woli, I feel like it's drawing closer and closer to Prince of tennis level. AND I love prince of tennis.  

Ah, but I still hold out hope all these flashy shit will disappear eventually and we'll get back to Ippo Vs Sendo type awesomeness.


----------



## Agmaster (Nov 17, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> ....AND I love prince of tennis.....


Woli Zone?  All your punches go to one space?

Fuck it, Mori's used most of the characters in Ippo.  After Woli brocks the heartbreak shot while in midair, I expect Mori to start pulling from other sports manga.  I mean, Woli is kinda Agon like in his reaction speed.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2009)

Yeah Cthulhu the wild dude of Tough use the same style but without the limitations of the boxing rules  (just imagine Woli on a street fight) and unlike Woli hes an evil monkey so if people are enjoying this figth I recommend to give it a chance to that manga .

I would love to see Woli  vs Evil Monkey (yeah I forgot his name)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 17, 2009)

Woli zone 

The funny thing is that we've kind of alreayd had a taste of "zones" with itagaki types having the slow-down time crap. 

And yeah, I don't see what other freaking gimmicks are left to pull out that we'd be utterly surreal at this point. Thank god it's unlikely the type of matches, namely infighter vs out-fighter, are going to happen. I think the craziest shit always come up whenever it's two opposite fighters going at it.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 18, 2009)

I just read Mashiba vs Sawamura. It ended and then Sawamura gets hit by a car. 


hahahahahhahahahahahahah

Edit: 

oh god


----------



## Inugami (Nov 18, 2009)

^hehehe the good old days of the manga.

you are rereading or catching up with us Kurono?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 18, 2009)

Catching up. 

Oh god that baseball match.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Nov 18, 2009)

I called it a few posts back =D

Or something similar.

Hmm..


----------



## Gunners (Nov 18, 2009)

I really hope Sawaramaru makes a come back. Maybe gets some really good surgery in a foreign country or something. It's a shame that such a 'character' with good boxing ability left the series like that. 

Hope Sendo doesn't get the same treatment.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Nov 18, 2009)

Sendo is going to fight Miyata, and beat him in such an early and shocking defeat that Miyata will have no choice but to realize the effects of the weight management are having on his boxing ability, then he'll move up to Junior Lightweight and eventually have his title match against Vorg. During this time, Ippo will beat Martinez, but retire the belt to Sendo so that he can move up and have his dream match against Miyata, this'll all happen while Takamura moves up and captures the rest of the weight classes, after Ippo's final fight against Miyata, the manga will end with Sendo, Ippo, Mashiba, and Takamura as World Champions and Japan will have a World Championship Belt from all these divisions.

This is my prediction and I'm dropping the manga for the next year.


----------



## Segan (Nov 19, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Sendo is going to fight Miyata, and beat him in such an early and shocking defeat that Miyata will have no choice but to realize the effects of the weight management are having on his boxing ability, then he'll move up to Junior Lightweight and eventually have his title match against Vorg. During this time, Ippo will beat Martinez, but retire the belt to Sendo so that he can move up and have his dream match against Miyata, this'll all happen while Takamura moves up and captures the rest of the weight classes, after Ippo's final fight against Miyata, the manga will end with Sendo, Ippo, Mashiba, and Takamura as World Champions and Japan will have a World Championship Belt from all these divisions.


Sendou vs. Miyata doesn't seem likely. Neither the latter vs. Vorg. If anything, it will be a title match between Vorg and Mashiba.

Ippo beating Martinez: Most likely will happen, but that Woli-crap makes me doubt it.

As for Ippo vs. Miyata III: I just get sick hearing about it. I'm absolutely not interested. Mori would just drop the plot shield and have Miyata become invulnerable to Ippo's power shots when he could withstand these all the way before. The whole match-up would lose its credibility.



> This is my prediction and I'm dropping the manga for the next year.


I do understand where you're coming from. The direction the manga is going is not desirable for me at all either.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 20, 2009)

well as long as we are making crazy predictions I'll give you guys mine. 

Miyata: Contemplates moving up a weight class, but is challenged by WBC featherweight world champ and accepts. He loses and although I would hope that Mori would have him die or be unable to box due to a severe injury at this point I think it's more likely that he'd just move up 2 weight classes and challenge Mashiba for the OPBF title and wins. Goes on to take the WBC champion title there.

Sendo: Finally gets the title match with Martinez that he desires after some more fights. Loses badly and gives up boxing. After Seeing Ippo's match with Martinez he decides to come back for one last time. Ends up needing to go up a weight class and gets a rematch with Vorg for the world junior lightweight championship. Which he wins then he finally has his rematch with Ippo which ends in a draw.

Vorg: Becomes the WBA world champion for his weight class. Loses to Sendo then switches to WBC which he becomes WC of.

Mashiba: has some defenses, loses to Miyata, but goes on to become WBA world champ.

Aokimura: Take the a class tourney and the national champions who turn out to be twins. They both lose on their second defense and decide to retire.

Ippo: Beats Woli. After Miyata moves up 2 weight classes he fights RBJ for the title and wins. He continues to go on to fight his way up the WBC while dealing with his weaknesses and evolving the DR by including various elements of other boxing styles he's encountered. Goes on to take the WBC world championship from the champion who beat Miyata and then has some defenses. Then finally has his fight with Martinez which he barely wins. He then has some more defenses and goes on to challenge each of his old rivals winning several World championships. Ends his carrier after fighting Miyata and marries Kumi.

Itagaki: Wins the class A tourney and the championship, but after losing a title defense to Hoshi he leaves the gym. He goes on to take the OPBF title with Sawamura as his second after which he challanges Ippo. He loses in the first round in a really bad match that makes everyone who thought it would be a good match disgruntled. He then retires.

Takamura: He takes on all 6 weight classes flawlessly, all great matches. Well except his defenses. He is still boxing at the end of the manga.

and that's about it ... oh yeah one more thing I noticed:


*Spoiler*: _It's the same!_


----------



## TalikX (Nov 21, 2009)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Sendo is going to fight Miyata, and beat him in such an early and shocking defeat that Miyata will have no choice but to realize the effects of the weight management are having on his boxing ability, then he'll move up to Junior Lightweight and eventually have his title match against Vorg. During this time, Ippo will beat Martinez, but retire the belt to Sendo so that he can move up and have his dream match against Miyata, this'll all happen while Takamura moves up and captures the rest of the weight classes, after Ippo's final fight against Miyata, the manga will end with Sendo, Ippo, Mashiba, and Takamura as World Champions and Japan will have a World Championship Belt from all these divisions.
> 
> This is my prediction and I'm dropping the manga for the next year.



Plausible prediction but I doubt this will happen within 1 year.


----------



## Gene (Nov 22, 2009)

Does anybody know what fight this is from?


----------



## Fireball (Nov 22, 2009)

ippo vs karasawa


----------



## Gene (Nov 22, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 22, 2009)

Gene said:


> Thank you.



What's you're sig and avatar from? Fanart?


----------



## The Imp (Nov 22, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> What's you're sig and avatar from? Fanart?


Pokemon fanart.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 22, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 at the "corner trick".. just end the fight already -.-


----------



## Inugami (Nov 22, 2009)

That weird shit Ipoo tried to do in page 7 was funny .


----------



## Prince Leon (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this troll of a fight ever going to end? =/


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks Puar!

hehe it seems Mori has some serious issues with geniuses .


----------



## p0l3r (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow I guess this is gonna fallow the usual ippo getting stomped till almost end of the fight and make a amazing come back.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 23, 2009)

thanks puar!




p0l3r said:


> Wow I guess this is gonna fallow the usual ippo getting stomped till almost end of the fight and make a amazing come back.




yeah, surprise


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 23, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Concern- Why does Mori have Ippo headhunting so much? He has been a relatively traditional infighter this entire manga, focusing primarily on body shots in order to set up his combos/sunday punch, yet it seems like against Woli he has exclusively aimed for the head. He has literally thrown TWO body shots in the last 5 chapters/ two rounds they have fought.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 23, 2009)

In terms of predictions *Itagaki* is definitely going to win the A class tourney, leave the gym and challange Ippo for a title match.

That's why Coach stopped them sparring: So they're not familiar with each other's styles when they fight

He may also put the moves on Kumi.


*Spoiler*: _As for 876_ 



Poor Ippo. He looks pretty broken in the last page. Also lawl at Aokimura's faces on page 2




When was the last time Ippo went down? Was it Sendo, Sanada or Hammer Nao?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 23, 2009)

That corner shit reminded me of Mayweather. So elusive.



> Concern- Why does Mori have Ippo headhunting so much? He has been a relatively traditional infighter this entire manga, focusing primarily on body shots in order to set up his combos/sunday punch, yet it seems like against Woli he has exclusively aimed for the head. He has literally thrown TWO body shots in the last 5 chapters/ two rounds they have fought.


He's panicking. He needs to get back to his corner so the coach can throw some water on his face to cool him down. Fight highlights that he's still an amateur ( I hoped it would show Ippo's growth), he's only in the second round of the right and already he's shitting himself. 

He's already lost this round, so rather than throw punches and get countered for free, he should turtle up and try and monitor Woli's movements so he can tackle him in the later rounds.

If I'm going to be honest, Ippo is crap. I know he's the main character in the manga and all but really speaking he no different than the likes of Mathew Hatton.


----------



## CreepingFeature (Nov 23, 2009)

I am starting to get interested in this Woli fight.

Perhaps Mori is never going to set up an Itagaki vs Ippo fight. The main purpose of this fight is to highlight how Ippo will fare if he were to fight Itagaki.

Notice that, despite the jumping acrobatics, Woli's fighting style is quite similar to Itagaki's reflexes and speed. He could even be an improved version of Itagaki.


----------



## PolarTiger (Nov 23, 2009)

Ippo is being destroyed. and i dont like this prediction, but maybe Woli win this fight and some later woli defeat martinez (u see ricardo is some old and need to be replaced for a young monster) and finally ippo will get his world fight against woli?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 23, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> well as long as we are making crazy predictions I'll give you guys mine.
> 
> Miyata: Contemplates moving up a weight class, but is challenged by WBC featherweight world champ and accepts. He loses and although I would hope that Mori would have him die or be unable to box due to a severe injury at this point I think it's more likely that he'd just move up 2 weight classes and challenge Mashiba for the OPBF title and wins. Goes on to take the WBC champion title there.
> 
> ...



Vorg aint losing to Sendoh again


----------



## Fireball (Nov 23, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> When was the last time Ippo went down? Was it Sendo, Sanada or Hammer Nao?



it was against sanada.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 23, 2009)

Gunners said:


> That corner shit reminded me of Mayweather. So elusive.
> 
> 
> He's panicking. He needs to get back to his corner so the coach can throw some water on his face to cool him down. Fight highlights that he's still an amateur ( I hoped it would show Ippo's growth), he's only in the second round of the right and already he's shitting himself.
> ...




He was headhunting at the beginning of the match too. Like I said, in only two rounds, he has thrown exactly TWO body shots. That is so unlike Ippo, its not even funny. 

Second, its not that Ippo is still an amateur (he's not), its just that Woli is completely unorthadox and everything he is doing is currently unknown. Remember, Ippo had nothing but a video of Woli swinging with monkeys and a cryptic message from Vorg for information. One of Ippo's greatest strengths are his ability to prepare, and his only means of preparation for this fight were his actual training and previous knowledge, which has kept him from going down to Woli's punches. 

Gunners, you know that Boxing is an angle based sport. Punches traditionally come from pre-determined angles and defenses are designed to deal with those angles. The problem with Woli (had this is remincient of Prince Hasseem and Roy Jones) is that his punches are COMPLETELY unpredictable, and rather than see that Woli is "dominating" this fight (he's not' its the second fucking round, and Ippo has already scored a knockdown, making the score 10-8, 10-9 in Ippo's favor), I take it as more of a credit that Ippo has been able to continue move thru Woli's punches and attempt to develop a strategy to stop his legs.


*Spoiler*: __ 



The large, looping punch he threw when woli was holding the ropes was remincient of the punches Takamura was throwing against Eagle in order to stop his legs and get close enough to exploit his power. I forsee Takamura "recognizing" this based on the panel cutaway immediately after the punch was thrown




Anyway, Mori has decided to stick with this formula of hype for his newest character, and I fully expect a revelation from Ippo and Coach in the corner at the end of this round, most likely based on the body shot and the looping punch that got him into the corner.




JihaD


----------



## Gene (Nov 23, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> What's you're sig and avatar from? Fanart?


Pokemon Special manga.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep Ippo is focusing too much on the head..

perhaps that was his strategy versus Miyata  .


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 23, 2009)

Oxvial said:


> Yep Ippo is focusing too much on the head..
> 
> *perhaps that was his strategy versus Miyata  .*



ippos strategy would include sunglasses so he can still see when myiata uses his lighting punch!


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Nov 23, 2009)

I initially was a bit rip shit about this 13 page chapter bullshit we keep getting, but honestly im not sure how many more pages of this joke i can keep reading.


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

*Pacquiao-Mayweather in negotiations*


In recent his times, I dont think there has ever bin such a high demand for a boxing match. Any other high profile fight, was build up.

Lets hope, this follows through. The sport, needs it. With that said Woli can eat a dick.


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 23, 2009)

Id said:


> *Pacquiao-Mayweather in negotiations*
> 
> 
> In recent his times, I dont think there has ever bin such a high demand for a boxing match. Any other high profile fight, was build up.
> ...



I am so looking forward to that

My friend and I have a bet going, loser pays the other 20 bucks


----------



## Id (Nov 23, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> I am so looking forward to that
> 
> My friend and I have a bet going, loser pays the other 20 bucks



If its made, I will buy my ticket and head to Vegas.

Yeah Baby


----------



## Inugami (Nov 23, 2009)

So finally the match we all wanted its going to happen?

offtopic. what happened to Caso?


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 24, 2009)

Id said:


> *Pacquiao-Mayweather in negotiations*
> 
> 
> In recent his times, I dont think there has ever bin such a high demand for a boxing match. Any other high profile fight, was build up.
> ...



I would definitely order that PPV!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 24, 2009)

Say Woli was ranked first in the world, how would that effect your opinion of this fight?


----------



## Gunners (Nov 24, 2009)

Id if the fight took place in Manila, and Floyd stopped Pacquiao in Manila how much props would you give him?

I really wish I had enough money to get tickets for this fight, though I doubt I could get a hold of tickets even if I did have the money.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 24, 2009)

Ummmm I'd be pissed off.  I guess because we've all been treated to Martinez conventional fighting style.


----------



## Jotun (Nov 24, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit Ippo spirit face or w/e was epic looking. I really liked Woli's corner shit, much more realistic than jumping around like a monkey. Ippo is about to get a revival or he's going to lose. Unless this is supposed to be another Miyata/RBJ and Ippo wins when he shouldn't.




Looking forward to the next few scans


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Nov 24, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK9en6g9JTQ[/YOUTUBE]
very Woli esque

Watch this videos starting at about 5:55, anything look familiar?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dPy_C5tXgc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Ummmm I'd be pissed off.  I guess because we've all been treated to Martinez conventional fighting style.



I should have noted, ranked first in let's say... the WBC. So Martinez (and the WBC Champ) still reign above.

For my own part I don't mind Woli being very talented (though the bit with him having other fighters' skills was a bit forced), I still don't like Ippo's panic mode and I think that's what's really grating with most people. The Ippo from the Karasawa match would've had no trouble with Gedo and wouldn't be taking anywhere near as many punches in this match.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 24, 2009)

Unrequited Silence said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kK9en6g9JTQ[/YOUTUBE]
> very Woli esque
> 
> Watch this videos starting at about 5:55, anything look familiar?
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dPy_C5tXgc[/YOUTUBE]



Mayweather has a beautiful defence, but I don't see how it's Woli-esque...Floyd relies on the shoulder-roll, darting back in straight lines and ducking most of the time. He seems much more 'normal' (albeit blazingly fast) in his movement than the wild, cheery animalistic quality of Woli. The closest thing I've seen to Woli's strange moves is probably this, at 2:20:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]pfUFYtXNN0A[/YOUTUBE]




Woli doesn't have that cruel, taunting streak, of course, but the insanely hyper bouncing around, unpredictability, lack of guard and blurring feet reminds me a bit of him.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 24, 2009)

Hawk was the tribute to Nassem they even share the same trunks .

Woli fits more for a tribute to Harimao and some bits of Roy Jr.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 24, 2009)

Hawk was Naseem, yeah, although in some ways Woli is a lot like a mini Hawk, just with more of an unbelievable and diverse style.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 25, 2009)

So apparently in 2 chapters there is a color page. Hopefully that is a sign that something good will happen I hope.


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 26, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So apparently in 2 chapters there is a color page. Hopefully that is a sign that something good will happen I hope.



Ippo's second knock out loss.

+EDIT+ Anyone else get annoyed about how in every chapter they talk about how Miyata is having trouble with weight do to his body structure yet he always fights people taller, broader shoulded, more muscled and they have no trouble making weight at all?


----------



## The Real Nali (Nov 26, 2009)

I always used this thread for my RAW needs i figured after months of just scanning through it id finally join(unlucky for me someone already used my username....and they dont even post)

On the latest chapter:
Seems like more of the same, except its finally been stated that Woli is a Genius.
I was somewhat annoyed at Wolis ability to literally dance around Ippo, but now having reevaluated everything, I really think this is going to be Ippos second loss.
And Woli is a man/boy worthy of defeating Ippo.

Raw:

*Spoiler*: _Raw_ 




It looks like Ippo has been completely spent, even when he got Woli into the corner he did nothing...what tricks does Ippo have left?
The last page it looks like Ippo is actually going down.....im sure he'll get up, but even then, there is nothing left.

I get the feeling this loss, will make Ippo realize that maybe he wasnt ready for Miyata.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 26, 2009)

The Real Nali said:


> I always used this thread for my RAW needs i figured after months of just scanning through it id finally join(unlucky for me someone already used my username....and they dont even post)
> 
> On the latest chapter:
> Seems like more of the same, except its finally been stated that Woli is a Genius.
> ...



welcome


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 26, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> *Ippo's second knock out loss.*
> 
> +EDIT+ Anyone else get annoyed about how in every chapter they talk about how Miyata is having trouble with weight do to his body structure yet he always fights people taller, broader shoulded, more muscled and they have no trouble making weight at all?


In order to have a second knockout loss he'd have to have a first knockout loss. Ippo's only loss was when Kamogawa threw in the towel not by KO.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 26, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> In order to have a second knockout loss he'd have to have a first knockout loss. Ippo's only loss was when Kamogawa threw in the towel not by KO.



technically its still a KO...see wut i did there


----------



## Rice Ball (Nov 26, 2009)

Ippo losing at this point would be a massive twist in the story.

His only loss to Date was very much a lead on to a future goal, however, losing to someone with very little character development who is just miles better with no experience, would only give out the message "yup... no matter how hard you work or how much spirit you have, you've reached a wall"


----------



## Segan (Nov 26, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> In order to have a second knockout loss he'd have to have a first knockout loss. Ippo's only loss was when Kamogawa threw in the towel not by KO.


Nonsense ... 

Ippo was out cold and went down for good. The towel is irrelevant here, it's just official larifari for the records and such.


----------



## The Imp (Nov 26, 2009)

I've finally caught up. 

Goddamn Woli. The mangaka is overdoing it.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I've finally caught up.
> 
> Goddamn Woli. The mangaka is overdoing it.



I call this the Miyata era .. hni its just becoming more shounenish .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 26, 2009)

Segan said:


> Nonsense ...
> 
> Ippo was out cold and went down for good. The towel is irrelevant here, it's just official larifari for the records and such.


People have fought after being knocked unconcious in the manga before Ippo included. The reason the towel was thrown in was because the coach didn't want Ippo to be further endangered for nothing. So it was not a knockout.


----------



## The Real Nali (Nov 27, 2009)

Raviene said:


> technically its still a KO...see wut i did there



Haha I see what you did there.
Genius.



			
				Rice Ball said:
			
		

> Ippo losing at this point would be a massive twist in the story.
> 
> His only loss to Date was very much a lead on to a future goal, however, losing to someone with very little character development who is just miles better with no experience, would only give out the message "yup... no matter how hard you work or how much spirit you have, you've reached a wall"



Indeed it would be a really deep twist.
It would be the push ippo needs to go up a weight class.
At which point Miyata would gladly climb as well

Although im thinking because of HNIs Shounen status Ippo will power through it probably because Woli doesnt hit hard enough to actually put Ippo down and out for good.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 27, 2009)

I remember at the start of this fight I was like the only person saying that I think Ippo could lose this


----------



## Green Poncho (Nov 27, 2009)

The Real Nali said:


> Haha I see what you did there.
> Genius.
> 
> 
> ...



Not happening, that would be like Ippo telling Date to go fuck himself and Japan's pride and dreams.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

Still people wants Miyata vs Ippo to happen?  I would feel disappointed if that happens after the sacrifice of Randy .

still that would be another match with Ippo trying to catch his godspeed opponent and eating his jabs in a bunch of rounds .


----------



## Segan (Nov 27, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> People have fought after being knocked unconcious in the manga before Ippo included. The reason the towel was thrown in was because the coach didn't want Ippo to be further endangered for nothing. So it was not a knockout.


What I'm saying is that Ippo was out cold *and* down for good, towel or not. Had Date not been stopped, we might have had another Ray Mercer vs. Tommy Morrison in terms of a brutal KO.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Nov 27, 2009)

Segan said:


> What I'm saying is that Ippo was out cold *and* down for good, towel or not. Had Date not been stopped, we might have had another Ray Mercer vs. Tommy Morrison in terms of a brutal KO.


It doesn't change the fact that it isn't a knockout. If a boxer bets knocked outside the ring and gets back in the ring in his fighting stance before the count is finished and has the match restarted only to be knocked unconscious a second later it's still a knockout not a ring out. Just cause he got knocked out of the ring and had no chance to win doesn't make it a ring out. In the same way just because Ippo got knocked unconscious and had no chance to win didn't make it a knockout.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 27, 2009)

Hmm I'm just going to pretend this fight never happened. That's the only way to keep my good memories of Hajime no Ippo, my tier 2 manga, not this tier 3 garbage. Please gods of manga don't let Ippo descend into the same ranks and naruto and one piece, please!


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 27, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Hmm I'm just going to pretend this fight never happened. That's the only way to keep my good memories of Hajime no Ippo, my tier 2 manga, not this tier 3 garbage. Please gods of manga don't let Ippo descend into the same ranks and naruto and one piece, please!



i'm no OPtard but OP is 1 tier above naruto imho (atleast )


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 27, 2009)

Ippo won't lose this.


----------



## Muah (Nov 27, 2009)

Shroomsday said:


> Ippo won't lose this.



Im excpecting an easy win on ippo's behalf since there was so little build up to this fight. Ippo will win in like two or three chapters.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 27, 2009)

^At this moment no matter how Ippo wins  this wasn't a easy fight .


----------



## Segan (Nov 27, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> It doesn't change the fact that it isn't a knockout. If a boxer bets knocked outside the ring and gets back in the ring in his fighting stance before the count is finished and has the match restarted only to be knocked unconscious a second later it's still a knockout not a ring out. Just cause he got knocked out of the ring and had no chance to win doesn't make it a ring out. In the same way just because Ippo got knocked unconscious and had no chance to win didn't make it a knockout.


Look, I don't give a rat's ass about the technical definition of a knockout in boxing. For me he was knocked out cold, and that's it.


----------



## ssjian1 (Nov 28, 2009)

The image of an anxious, seemingly constipated Mohawk coach belting out "FREEEEEDOM" like William Wallace, followed by Woli quite literally bouncing around the ring destroying Ippo has really killed my enthusiasm for this manga.  It actually hurts (me) to read each new chapter these days.  My only hope is that all these feelings of disappointment will melt away if Ippo ever connects with Woli (with a real hit, not an mid-air arm/elbow block, thanks).

GO IPPO!


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 28, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Hmm I'm just going to pretend this fight never happened. That's the only way to keep my good memories of Hajime no Ippo, my tier 2 manga, not this tier 3 garbage. Please gods of manga don't let Ippo descend into the same ranks and naruto and one piece, please!



no one gives a shit about your tier ranking

stop mentioning them every 5 posts


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 28, 2009)

Muah said:


> Im excpecting an easy win on ippo's behalf since there was so little build up to this fight. Ippo will win in like two or three chapters.



What?

It's obvious he's going to have a really tough time

He can't land a hit on Woli and meanwhile he's getting pummelled.

And if you've seen the raw of 876


*Spoiler*: __ 



Woli lands a hard counter on Ippo, gets out of the corner without being hit and Ippo at the end looks utterly broken.




This will go on until round six or seven minimum.

He may even go down.


----------



## Shade (Nov 28, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> no one gives a shit about your tier ranking
> 
> stop mentioning them every 5 posts



Seconded..


----------



## TalikX (Nov 28, 2009)

Eldritch said:


> no one gives a shit about your tier ranking
> 
> stop mentioning them every 5 posts



Agreed. What an idiot.


----------



## Wuzzman (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh look optards posting in an HnI thread. The end is near, this manga already turned to shit.


----------



## Lord Genome (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh look wuzzman is still talking


----------



## Eldritch (Nov 28, 2009)

Wuzzman said:


> Oh look optards posting in an HnI thread. The end is near, this manga already turned to shit.



You brag about crap like dropping naruto references in front of hot girls' little brothers as if it were an accomplishment lol, get the fuck out loser


----------



## Jotun (Nov 28, 2009)

EAT YO BABIES WUZZMAN


----------



## cizzle (Nov 29, 2009)

when is 877 coming?


----------



## Inugami (Nov 29, 2009)

cizzle said:


> when is 877 coming?



Next week...lets hope it comes this tomorrow.


----------



## cizzle (Nov 29, 2009)

great.. i wanna see how ippo stumbles across the ring in this chapter... that seems to be the only content of the last 4 chapters..

ippo looks at wolli, wolli looks back. wolli bounces around ippo. ippo tries to hit wolli.
wolli dodges and hits ippo


above is the summary of the last 4 chapters LOL


----------



## Dog of War (Nov 29, 2009)

This fight is unexpected.  I never dreamed Woli would be punishing Ippo to this extent, and not only that but making him look like a complete fool in the process.


----------



## cizzle (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm just curious of the outcome of the fight.... will they let ippo lose to make him come back much stronger. Or does ippo have the spirit to overcome this monkey boy?

I read somewhere about ippo losing and wolli becoming champion. And Ippo eventually defeating wolli and becoming the new champ. I sorta liked that idea too..


----------



## Inugami (Nov 30, 2009)

If Ippo lose versus someone that is pure talent and little boxing experience , I think that would devastate him and more probably he would give up on boxing..even the Date lose was very hard for Ippo.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 30, 2009)

if ippo stops boxing sendo could be the main character.. i'd like that


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 30, 2009)

No raw yet?


JihaD


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 30, 2009)

^
There's no Ippo this week.


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 30, 2009)

Eldrummer said:


> ^
> There's no Ippo this week.



WHAT 
no more woli? i'm sad.. no wait


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 1, 2009)

Actually I really like Woli, he's a fun character and has a lot of charm about him.

Plus his trainer is the baddest sumbitch ever.


----------



## Id (Dec 1, 2009)

Yosemite Sam said:


> Actually I really like Woli, he's a fun character and has a lot of charm about him.
> 
> Plus his trainer is the baddest sumbitch ever.



Don?t ever praise Woli again. Look your current rep count is 2,114. I neg for over 1,000. 

Hint, hint. Wink, wink. 


Sincerely - NF Staff.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 1, 2009)

^^ LOL










 thats right


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 1, 2009)

Id said:


> Don?t ever praise Woli again. Look your current rep count is 2,114. I neg for over 1,000.
> 
> Hint, hint. Wink, wink.
> 
> ...



i thought it was over 9000 :ho


----------



## Id (Dec 1, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i thought it was over 9000 :ho



My negs no. But my infractions are.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Dec 4, 2009)

Yeah...

So we have seen the same thing for 4 manga chapters?

Maybe it was time to go monkey watching for more ideas? Watch King Kong? I am not to interested in this fight anymore sadly. Ever since i found out grabbing the ring ropes is illegal.

Ippo needs a montage training session with Apollo Creed *nods* put Rocky into shape.

Apollo Creed > Ippo


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 5, 2009)

Id said:


> Don?t ever praise Woli again. Look your current rep count is 2,114. I neg for over 1,000.
> 
> Hint, hint. Wink, wink.



You've Kyle Rayner in your sig, you can't talk. :3


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

Oh man. 


But seriously, I don't think this manga is best enjoyed being read weekly, I always wait and put together the last month's worth of chapters and read them in one go and this fight really hasn't been bad. I think the fans' problem stems from Morikawa's slow progression of the story, the actual fight and character are decent.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 6, 2009)

damn, where is the new chapter?


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 6, 2009)

No chapter this week.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 6, 2009)

what? we didn't get one last week too... what's up?


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 6, 2009)

The Wally fight really needs to end.  Preferably with Wally brutally KO'ing Ippo.  It's ridiculous that Ippo hasn't had a down yet, Wally is clearly a GOD.  Now, who wants to join the Wally FC?!?!?!

--Srsly though, it's hard to bear Ippo constantly being in retard mode.  At this point, Wally looks so effortlessly godly that it will actually seem unrealistic when Ippo wins.  

--I wonder how far the lack of realism will go in Ippo.  Will we eventually see Miyata equipping the kaze no madougu before a fight?  The only thing that can save us is another Takamura fight, and it needs to happen _soon_.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2009)

After Miyata vs RBJ all people wanted a Takamura/Mashiba fights for dispel the bad taste , and Mori give us those ones but they were bad/short unfortunately I think the next one that's going to take the spotlight in the manga its going to be Itagaki in that tourney with the speed boxers I really find Itagaki lame so its a bad situation for me.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 6, 2009)

I don't mind Itagaki as such.  I like how he flips; I even liked the chapter where Imai went and met his family.  However, I feel like Itagaki is superfluous to the manga.  It's taken long enough to advance the main story, we don't need a complete recapitulation of Ippo via his junior.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Puar.

LOL Kamogawa how can he forgot the only information he has of Woli xD



Nybarius said:


> It's taken long enough to advance the main story, we don't need a complete recapitulation of Ippo via his junior.



I find him like a filler character and until now he isn't really needed for the plot it was okay to show  Ippo being a Senpai with his Kouhai but we already have that with Geromichi also he  got the balls to fight him already.

perhaps I'm not being unbiased but I would prefer that Itagaki just disappears and give his spotlight to Sendo or Vorg  .


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 6, 2009)

Thanks Puar but sadly the only thing worse then looking at the raw is reading the actual chapter. Not that I find fault in IO scanslations, but mori is just doing such a bad job lately with his writing it's awful. Gotta go, I need to spackle the hole in the wall I just made.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2009)

I refuse to believe anyone could escape from Ippo in the corner without taking at least a hit on their guard.


----------



## James (Dec 6, 2009)

You know despite the fight being ridiculous, I do at least have curiousity for how the hell Ippo is going to win it. I'm trying to just acknowledge Woli is a super genius with an incredible natural instinct for combat and who has immense confidence in his ability to dodge anything. 

Obviously the entire point of it is going to be to show that because of his experience, Ippo is never going to lose no matter what and that will give him the edge that gives him victory. The usual thing about his fists containing the dreams of all his opponents, etc.

I just wonder how the hell he's going to do it. He needs to beat Woli at his own game with something totally unexpected. Will the Dempsey uppercut thing come back?

As long as there's no fucking ridiculous broken-fisted faster-than-sound punch...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 6, 2009)

I want Ippo to catch him with an uppercut while Woli is jumping up in the air and just throw the little shit into the stands.

Okay guys, question:

*Will Ippo win by doing something he hasn't done before?

Or because of something he has?*


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 6, 2009)

Woli was all Pernell Whitaker in the corner, eesh. This is just embarrassing.


----------



## hehey (Dec 6, 2009)

Only way Ippo can win is if he finds one slight moment where there will be a small opening in Wallis heart, then hel use the Heartbreak shot and then damsey roll his ass once hes paralyzed momentarily.

Its either that or itl be the usual bs win.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 6, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I want Ippo to catch him with an uppercut while Woli is jumping up in the air and just throw the little shit into the stands.
> 
> Okay guys, question:
> 
> ...



Well if Miyata can win using an electric punch I can see Ippo winning throwing a frigging hurricane ala Joe Higashi .


----------



## Gunners (Dec 6, 2009)

That should count as a knock down seeing as if it wasn't for the corner post Ippo would have likely hit the ground.




> I refuse to believe anyone could escape from Ippo in the corner without taking at least a hit on their guard.


I don't. De La Hoya who has faster punches than Ippo could not land a shot on a Pernell Whitaker whilst he had him cornered.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 6, 2009)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I want Ippo to catch him with an uppercut while Woli is jumping up in the air and just throw the little shit into the stands.
> 
> Okay guys, question:
> 
> ...



i see two conclusions:

a) ippo lands a ""lucky"" punch that stops wolis movement so he can destroy him close combat

b) ippo loses the match

i think b) will happen


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 6, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i see two conclusions:
> 
> a) ippo lands a ""lucky"" punch that stops wolis movement so he can destroy him close combat
> 
> ...


Hm...is Mori lulling you into doubting Ippo's win of this match?


----------



## The Imp (Dec 6, 2009)

Making Kamogawa forget the only info he has on Woli... really?

We need a serious Takamura fight soon.



The Pink Ninja said:


> I want Ippo to catch him with an uppercut while Woli is jumping up in the air and just throw the little shit into the stands.


----------



## Smoke (Dec 6, 2009)

This is the first time in this entire manga where I've gotten this pissed.


I don't just want Ippo to win, I want him to smash the little piece of smiling shit, right into the mat. And show him what real boxing and strength are.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 6, 2009)

Ippo should throw an elbow, old Mashiba style.  Anything.

It truly will be sweet when he catches him jumping and uses the momentum to bust up his smug mouth.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 6, 2009)

Agmaster said:


> Hm...is Mori lulling you into doubting Ippo's win of this match?



i just can't see him winning anymore, his situation is beyond bad..


----------



## Id (Dec 6, 2009)

Para said:


> I thought Id was joking lol



Kyle is win.  And that was in memory of Kyle.


----------



## Shade (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL @ all the violent anti-Woli replies here. Mind you, I'm part of it too, it's just gotten ridiculous now. 

Maybe Mori's trying to see what it feels like to kubotroll.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2009)

Id said:


> Kyle is win.  And that was in memory of Kyle.



Kyle is made of fail and poo. His death is the only good thing to have happened in BN so far.


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 7, 2009)

Shade said:


> Maybe Mori's trying to see what it feels like to kubotroll.



That has to be it.


----------



## clark12kent (Dec 7, 2009)

I thought that there is no way Miyata would win in the RBJ fight.. But BS happens.. And it will happen again..


----------



## Segan (Dec 7, 2009)

Yeah, I'm getting sick of this fight, too. Just finish it, for god's sake. Don't care who wins now, just move forward. If Ippo still has to improve, so be it. But get on with it already.


----------



## alexgnr (Dec 7, 2009)

raw 877 hajime no ippo


  Click Here


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 7, 2009)

Ippo is somewhat redeemed this chapter ... good to see.


----------



## Sayonara (Dec 7, 2009)

This is just annoying.

 I dont really care if Wolli is a genious if Ippos experience and hardwork could only get him this far against a rookie, then he should take a long think about his future. Realistically Wolli should grow with experience to levels where Ippo cant even see.


----------



## Eldritch (Dec 7, 2009)

lol nice wolli did a mayweather shoulder roll


----------



## Raviene (Dec 7, 2009)

woli was dodgin them punches like the matrix 

ippo got owned...i like that look we should make that a smiley or sumthin 

YOU GOT OWNED!!


----------



## Mori` (Dec 7, 2009)

Gunners said:


> That should count as a knock down seeing as if it wasn't for the corner post Ippo would have likely hit the ground.



I was wondering about that, I guess Ippo maintains his non-downable status on shaky ground.



Lυ Bυ said:


> Making Kamogawa forget the only info he has on Woli... really?



Bit stupid that, but I don't think it'd change anything. Ippo's not caught him outside of the corner as it is.

===

anyway, regardless of how absurd the fight is I'm still kind of enjoying it, and I am definitely curious to see how Ippo gets out of things with a W.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 7, 2009)

what with Ippo in the cover? he looks  skinny and tall like Mashiba!
that must be Ippo jr... that got some of the same adn of Mashiba and just for the lulz its trained by ol' man Sawamura .


*Spoiler*: __ 



short boring chapter..Ippo didn't fall and he just launched a right with his ridiculous strength that didin't land but intimidated Woli now hes in da corner again  .


----------



## Yak (Dec 7, 2009)

What a fucking shit chapter.


No, what a fucking shit fight. I don't give a shit how much of a genius Woli is supposed to be, this is just some asinine garbage shounen crap. Be that Miyata, Mashiba, Vorg or Sendo or any other boxer who has spent most of their teens learning how to box and getting years of experience as Pro's, something like that cannot be copied by ANY genius. Never. Those people have spent years customizing their signature moves, embedding the motion, the feeling for it in their bodies, conditioning their muscles hundreds, thousands of times on these very movements. They could execute them to the utmost perfection in their sleep thanks to their experience and training. And Morikawa puts up some newfag punk who just copies everything like the fucking Taskmaster? What the fuck?

There is not a facepalm emoticon big enough to describe this bullshit. No one, no matter how talented could copy those moves like Woli did because the techniques have grown with their boxers and the boxers have grown wit them. Each of them has made it their trademark, which is exactly ensuring that no one else would be capable to just reproduce them in the exact same fashion. Sure, Miyata can also use flicker but it will never be the same as the one Mashiba uses. Sure, Itagaki can do that Jolt counter Miyata does but it is also not the exact same thing as Miyatas. And now Woli...? 

Not to mention that stupid monkey jumping like in some fucking cage. This is a boxing ring, take your superpower bullshit somewhere else, Morikawa. Its got nothing to do in a sports manga. Not to mention its based on nothing, not even physics. You can't make your boxer move at such retarded speeds and then just grab hold on the ropes and basically stop and float on them in mid-air. These things aren't fucking steel bars, the would bend under the momentum and carry Woli straight in the corner.

But whom am I kidding. This fight is just as much a drag and a disappointment as Miyata versus Randy, and the really cool boxers come up short, be that Mashiba or whoever else. Morikawa's lost it, I don't care what anyone says. I'll read this manga as a filler when I'm waiting for other stuff I'm reading but otherwise I'm done with that shit. If I want a good martial arts manga, I'll fucking read Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru. Both art and story are better by a large margin anyway.


----------



## Tobirama (Dec 7, 2009)

Sup Yak

I find myself agreeing with that post in it's entirety.


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2009)

Ippo will eventually land a not so lucky punch and KO Woli. You can blame Woli for it, since he will most likely just stand their out of fear/doubt. 




Hangat?r said:


> Kyle is made of fail and poo. His death is the only good thing to have happened in BN so far.



Kindly bow your head in shame.


----------



## Yak (Dec 7, 2009)

This is like the Bleach of martial arts mangas now.

Huge, long-ass fights that are going nowhere, a gigantic drag of a storyline with no clear direction or progress, and on top of that ridiculous and unrealistic fighting conditions.

Anyone who reads both series cannot deny the connection. It is really pathetic.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2009)




----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 7, 2009)

877 was quite possibly the most boring chapter yet, maybe it would be more interesting if I could read the moon speak.

So Ippo doesn't fall (for the 9001th time) and he hits the opponents block with his punch with surprising force (for the 9001th time and possibly second time this fight). That was it. Woli's reaction was no different then the first time it happened, maybe a little surprised considering how hurt Ippo is, but that's it.

The fact that we had to wait an extra week for this is rather annoying, if I actually paid for this manga (How much would all of the volumes cost anyways?) I would be very disappoint.


----------



## Id (Dec 7, 2009)

Don?t get me wrong, assholes characters are always fun to read.  Now watch him Rage over Kyle?s death, for the reminder of Blackest Night.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 7, 2009)

I would've preferred Ennis penning Kyle's death, but gift horse, eh?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 7, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> 877 was quite possibly the most boring chapter yet, maybe it would be more interesting if I could read the moon speak.
> 
> So Ippo doesn't fall (for the 9001th time) and he hits the opponents block with his punch with surprising force (for the 9001th time and possibly second time this fight). That was it. Woli's reaction was no different then the first time it happened, maybe a little surprised considering how hurt Ippo is, but that's it.
> 
> The fact that we had to wait an extra week for this is rather annoying, if I actually paid for this manga (How much would all of the volumes cost anyways?) I would be very disappoint.



I think there's like 81 volumes. Assuming where you live the cost is the same as back when I use to buy manga's in Canada, it would cost you about 2000 dollars. 
----

Also, a little more then a week ago I watched the takamura Vs Haqwk fight animated. I've got to say despite having read that fight the most out all in the manga, and despite knowing it play by play, I was like   throughout the match. 


---
Incidentally, Miyata's horrid affair against Randy the great isn't that out of place considering Taka. Taka was completly empty...and got beaten on for like 2 rounds from begging to end. Then, after throwing some punches with no power he got KO but the spirit of Kamogawa's slap keep him up. Right after that, despite having no stem left and taking a ridiculous beating, he just switches gears ignroing all limits of his junior-welter weight body and beats the shit out of Hawk. BUT, in the end Hawk goes at him with his saved up reserve and Tak pulls out the Perfet move/read off an impossible to read punch looking epic as fuck all the while. Shit was awesome, but in retrospect it kind of set a precedant that makes Miaya's garbages not to far out of place. The only dbit of miyata that really shat on everything was that his ribs were 'broken'. had that little tidbit been ommited I don't think it would have been as ridiculous.


----------



## Nybarius (Dec 7, 2009)

I think it's pretty clear that Morikawa doesn't have a very good grasp on what having broken ribs entails.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 7, 2009)

The only truly ridiculous thing about Miyata's fight was "the light".


----------



## chowy (Dec 7, 2009)

Maby Wolli have the sharingan!!!!!!!



That explain a lot


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 8, 2009)

Not even the Sharingan is that gay.


----------



## Segan (Dec 8, 2009)

Yak said:


> This is like the Bleach of martial arts mangas now.
> 
> Huge, long-ass fights that are going nowhere, a gigantic drag of a storyline with no clear direction or progress, and on top of that ridiculous and unrealistic fighting conditions.
> 
> Anyone who reads both series cannot deny the connection. It is really pathetic.



Indeed. Amen.

I don't want to know what kind of opponent Morikawa is going to come up with next time.


----------



## cizzle (Dec 8, 2009)

wolli will just stand their and laugh.. telling ippo that his good ape friend is at least 10x stronger. so the punch that ippo threw didn't even scratch him..

then he continues to whoop ippo around the ring. and ippo loses this fight...


now the real story


wolli is phazed by this huge bone cracking punch, and ippo starts the dempsey roll on his face! Ippo wins


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Dec 8, 2009)

uh...

I think I actually hate this fight more than RBJ vs Miyata... seriously. Woli = Floyd Mayweather + Apollo Creed + Ivan Drago + Chuck Lidell... I had to grab an MMA dude and fake boxers to bring out the brokeness. 

Gah ~_~ we just need to montage through this dull crap all the way to the 7th round where Woli Gets tired of beating Ippo into the ground, gets hit with one punch that put the monkey in a coma or something.

Cus damn ~_~


----------



## p0l3r (Dec 8, 2009)

Yeah i'm getting sick of ippos fights too  I like takurma title fights better at least they take turns pwning each other.


----------



## Ms. Jove (Dec 8, 2009)

Ehhhhh... Chuck Liddell? Woli deserves better than _him_. Someone like a Sakuraba, Gomi, or Anderson Silva.


----------



## TheLazyShadow (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok... so we can say that:

Woli = Floyd Mayweather + Anderson Silva + Apollo Creed + Ivan Drago + Blanka

good?


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 9, 2009)

And Batman.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 9, 2009)

do you think

could beat woli? both in their prime.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 9, 2009)

Thast a tough match up lol.  I give it to hercules


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 9, 2009)

Well Hercules did survive being pimp slapped by Cell and did win multiple world tournaments before and after the Cell Games.


----------



## The Imp (Dec 9, 2009)

He also beat Android #18 and Buu as well.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 9, 2009)

Lυ Bυ said:


> He also beat Android #18 and Buu as well.



Those fights were thrown though.


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 9, 2009)

Green Poncho said:


> Those fights were thrown though.



WHAT?! You doubt the mighty power of Mr. Satan?
He'd teach Woli a lesson just like he did with Cell.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 9, 2009)

mr. satan was so good that goku considered him as his potara partner. together they would've kicked the shit out of boo


----------



## Gunners (Dec 9, 2009)

In all seriousness Hercule would beat the shit out of Woli, he'd beat the shit out of Mike Tyson, Fedor etc.


----------



## Id (Dec 9, 2009)

So how many chapters more, will we get of Ippo vs. Woli? Better yet, someone send me a PM when its over.


----------



## ~rocka (Dec 10, 2009)

This fight is bs. Its almost hilarious, far too predictable. When i read last weeks chapter i already knew ippo would be on the losing side again at the end of the chapter. Nothing new anymore in this manga .


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Next chapter: 3 panels of Ippo struggling to move within everyone talking about how screwed he is.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Dec 11, 2009)

You all realize this is only the 2nd round, right? Most of you are whining over nothing, sheesh...


JihaD


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 11, 2009)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You all realize this is only the 2nd round, right? Most of you are whining over nothing, sheesh...
> 
> 
> JihaD



So it's only the second round and Ippo almost knocked out. How does that make it any better? That just makes it even worse considering Woli held/was held back during the first round.

Going by the usual formula there has to be at least 4 more rounds.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 12, 2009)

Yak said:


> This is like the Bleach of martial arts mangas now.
> 
> Huge, long-ass fights that are going nowhere, a gigantic drag of a storyline with no clear direction or progress, and on top of that ridiculous and unrealistic fighting conditions.
> 
> Anyone who reads both series cannot deny the connection. It is really pathetic.


Next thing you know Ippo's dad will unexpectedly show up and be super strong.


Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You all realize this is only the 2nd round, right? Most of you are whining over nothing, sheesh...
> 
> 
> JihaD


Maybe you need to realize it's the third round and we are sick and tired of the repetitive "genius" crap and I mean before this arc even got started.

On that note has anyone else noticed that "genius" and "speed demon" are virtually interchangeable in this manga?


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 12, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Next thing you know Ippo's dad will unexpectedly show up and be super strong.
> 
> ...



i read that martinez is ippo's father 

martinez:: "ippo, i am your father"
martinez going dempsey roll mode on ippo
ippo:


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 12, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i read that martinez is ippo's father
> 
> martinez:: "ippo, i am your father"
> martinez going dempsey roll mode on ippo
> ippo:



Why not, makes a much sense as anything else currently happening.


----------



## BlaZeR (Dec 12, 2009)

If not more sense.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 13, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> i read that martinez is ippo's father
> 
> martinez:: "ippo, i am your father"
> martinez going dempsey roll mode on ippo
> ippo:



 i remember someone saying that


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2009)

Mori needs to give himself a month of hiatus after this fight and think about the direction HNI is going if the manga was like this in the beginning I wouldn't give a shit about it.

I would love after that hiatus he gave us a one shot (ala Sendo) about a young Mexican boxer how and why he ended taking the road to be the strongest ..yeah! Martinez one shot would be badass also I want to know more from him like in what city he grow and trained(just for the lulz Mexicali would be great) and if he trained beating sholos in the streets xD .


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 13, 2009)

martinez gaiden you say? :ho

sendo gaiden was epic.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 13, 2009)

this woli crap has to stop now. It's not entertaining in any way anymore.We all know who is gonna win anyway. Dis cat and mouse shit is boring. Kurusawa vs Ippo is the type of fight I was hoping would go down. To me, that was Ippo's single best fight in the manga in terms of showing his skills.

And I agree, Mori needs to think about what he's doing. This isn't some adventure shounen, it's boxing. He needs to decide how he's going to make ippo take the next step. If not that, just focus the whole manga on Takamura


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 13, 2009)

I just cant believe someone actually said they are enjoying this fight..At least the RBJ fight was entertaining because it was progressive.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 13, 2009)

//EDIT: beware, death note "spoilers" ahead ;D


*Spoiler*: __ 




someone here who is good at video editing?

scene with yagami light writing down names. instead the note you could show some panels of woli. here comes the video editing 
then youtube after the drawing of woli is complete.
you could even edit yagamis face to morikawas face.




(just watched the youtube link and it reminded me of myself after reading the last chapter)


----------



## Inugami (Dec 13, 2009)

it looks like he already read Bleach ending.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 14, 2009)

Woli looks a lot better when he has a serious face


----------



## Inugami (Dec 14, 2009)

Poor Ippo he don't have any option but charge like a boar...I think this is the first time his boxing style looks so limited the only thing that can save him its his retarded strength .


----------



## hehey (Dec 14, 2009)

I love how Woli hides behind the referee, perfect camouflage.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks puar!
any 878 raw yet?


----------



## Jugger (Dec 14, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> thanks puar!
> any 878 raw yet?



No weekly shonen and shonen sunday this week


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 14, 2009)

I hope Ippo has figuered him out now and can end this fight. We need to have some quality fights again like back in the day.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 15, 2009)

Jesus Date said:


> I hope Ippo has figuered him out now and can end this fight. We need to have some quality fights again like back in the day.



Woli is a shit character...i think we all agree in this 

but i hope he KTFO's Ippo... that's how shit Ippo's character is

let's pray Mori shows a fight involving Vorg and Sendo then have Takamura move up to SMW


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 15, 2009)

I don't think Ippo's character is shit. Another lose would benefit to his development imo, but Woli beating him would be the biggest trolling ever.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 15, 2009)

^
completely agree with you there. a lose is ok, but against woli? hell no


----------



## Smoke (Dec 15, 2009)

I can't wait until woli gets his face smashed in.


Everyone here will wear a set of that.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 15, 2009)

Smoke I think we need to start a trend in here for that..We should all wear it..Or even his face after he catches a clean liver blow..omg i cant wait.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 15, 2009)

i'm in guys


----------



## Jesus Date (Dec 15, 2009)

sounds like a great idea, I'm in


----------



## aeav81 (Dec 15, 2009)

i'm in too, can't wait to see that


----------



## BVB (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm in, but I'll be borrowing one of your sets, as I am bad with photoshop.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 15, 2009)

If it happens I'm in.


----------



## TalikX (Dec 15, 2009)

same here.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 16, 2009)

this thread proves that woli is loved across the internets :ho


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 16, 2009)

chapter was out earlier, just watch this thread here, Puar is always providing


----------



## Jotun (Dec 17, 2009)

wolipwnfaceset, that will be nice to see.


----------



## cizzle (Dec 19, 2009)

a chapter this week? or not?

and does anybody know when the anime starts again?


----------



## BVB (Dec 19, 2009)

cizzle said:


> a chapter this week? or not?
> 
> and does anybody know when the anime starts again?





Jugger said:


> No weekly shonen and shonen sunday this week



your question was already answered. On this page.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 19, 2009)

God, I can't wait till Ippo just lands that one smash on Woli, the tables will be turned once that happens. Fuck Woli up, the way he fights is just... annoying.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 19, 2009)

Woli style isn't that annoying. problem Mori has put a bunch of godspeeds boxers  lately and that's starting to become boring ....and lets no forget after this Woli Arc we gonna have..yeah a tourney full of godspeed boxers.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Dec 19, 2009)

I just can't stand how he runs around the ring like he does. Makes the ring look like a jungle gym.


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2009)

I just want this fight to hurry up and end already.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 21, 2009)

chapter 24
new raw 


*Spoiler*: __ 



god, hopefully ippos plan to grab woli will work and he will feed him a giant punch into his face


----------



## Inugami (Dec 21, 2009)

More Woli rape ...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 21, 2009)

my god when will this stop


----------



## SaiST (Dec 22, 2009)

A week is long?


----------



## freetgy (Dec 22, 2009)

well longer than for a naruto translation 8D


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 22, 2009)

This series isn't as popular.  Everyone here is pretty patient waiting on Puar. Thanks for the offer though.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 22, 2009)

we get 1 chapter per week, naruto is getting 1 chapter per week.. seems ok to me 
we are just 1 chapter behind but no problem for me! thanks for the offer, puar is doing ok


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2009)

just put a little summary with spoiler tag option plz.


----------



## ssjian1 (Dec 23, 2009)

*Chapter Summary 878*



Oxvial said:


> just put a little summary with spoiler tag option plz.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo tries to nail Woli in the corner, but Woli bounces off the ropes again and escapes.  After Ippo guards Woli's first counter-attack with the cross-arm block, Woli breaks through but before he can attack any further the gong rings.  Then everyone pretty much officially acknowledges Woli's strength.  Takamura goes on about how Woli will probably be a world champion in the near future and wonders what the coach is planning next.  Itagaki tries to remain hopeful for Ippo somehow. The coach really acknowledges Woli with some high compliments, but then tells Ippo that just because we acknowledge him doesn't mean we plan to lose. The coach realizes that all the times Ippo managed to touch Woli so far have been times when Woli was flying in to attack, or otherwise in the middle of challenging Ippo.  So he tells Ippo, in kind of a roundabout way, to engage Woli in simultaneous hits.  It ends with Ippo having a flashback to when he was Woli's age, fighting against Ozuma-san in the Rookie Tournament (and also exchanging simultaneous hits), and then stepping out to face Woli in round 4, prepared to fight to the end.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 23, 2009)

ssjian1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ippo tries to nail Woli in the corner, but Woli bounces off the ropes again and escapes.  After Ippo guards Woli's first counter-attack with the cross-arm block, Woli breaks through but before he can attack any further the gong rings.  Then everyone pretty much officially acknowledges Woli's strength.  Takamura goes on about how Woli will probably be a world champion in the near future and wonders what the coach is planning next.  Itagaki tries to remain hopeful for Ippo somehow. The coach really acknowledges Woli with some high compliments, but then tells Ippo that just because we acknowledge him doesn't mean we plan to lose. The coach realizes that all the times Ippo managed to touch Woli so far have been times when Woli was flying in to attack, or otherwise in the middle of challenging Ippo.  So he tells Ippo, in kind of a roundabout way, to engage Woli in simultaneous hits.  It ends with Ippo having a flashback to when he was Woli's age, fighting against Ozuma-san in the Rookie Tournament (and also exchanging simultaneous hits), and then stepping out to face Woli in round 4, prepared to fight to the end.



Thanks,

 Woli


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 23, 2009)

Im tired of this crap..


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2009)

ssjian1 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Ippo tries to nail Woli in the corner, but Woli bounces off the ropes again and escapes.  After Ippo guards Woli's first counter-attack with the cross-arm block, Woli breaks through but before he can attack any further the gong rings.  Then everyone pretty much officially acknowledges Woli's strength.  Takamura goes on about how Woli will probably be a world champion in the near future and wonders what the coach is planning next.  Itagaki tries to remain hopeful for Ippo somehow. The coach really acknowledges Woli with some high compliments, but then tells Ippo that just because we acknowledge him doesn't mean we plan to lose. The coach realizes that all the times Ippo managed to touch Woli so far have been times when Woli was flying in to attack, or otherwise in the middle of challenging Ippo.  So he tells Ippo, in kind of a roundabout way, to engage Woli in simultaneous hits.  It ends with Ippo having a flashback to when he was Woli's age, fighting against Ozuma-san in the Rookie Tournament (and also exchanging simultaneous hits), and then stepping out to face Woli in round 4, prepared to fight to the end.



Thanks! Rep!

lol at Kamogawa plan .


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 23, 2009)

thanks for the summary 
i thought the plan was to grab woli somehow but just simultaneous hits? arggg


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 23, 2009)

How can this be drawn with out looking retarded.


----------



## Segan (Dec 23, 2009)

I suppose, simultaneous hits are impossible for Ippo, if Woli's standing. So he will have to wait for Woli to jump and hit him in order for this tactic to succeed.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2009)

See, one unbelievably fast boxer is okay I guess.

Two is tolerable.

But Woli as well?

Fuck off


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 23, 2009)

Also this fight does not enamour me to the idea of Ippo versus Miyata


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 25, 2009)

Yeah this is the stupidest strategy for this kind of fight it's just nonsense.


----------



## freetgy (Dec 26, 2009)

The Title of 878 is "Future World Champion"


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 26, 2009)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> Yeah this is the stupidest strategy for this kind of fight it's just nonsense.


I think I'm starting to understand what I hate so much about this strategy - it's the same one Hoshi used verse Itagaki right before he got nailed with 5 counters to lose the match.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2009)

Ippo might lose whats wrong with that?




The greatest boxers have been trolled.



Also is woli supposed to be Ippo's brian hawk :lol


----------



## alexgnr (Dec 28, 2009)

raw 879 

68 RAW out

thanks to : raw paradise


----------



## Solon Solute (Dec 28, 2009)

^


*Spoiler*: __ 



I honestly can't see how Woli can lose now. Although, it looks like Ipoo was about to land a clean body blow at the very end.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Dec 28, 2009)

Bull... Shit...


----------



## Segan (Dec 28, 2009)

Yeah, the only way Woli can lose now is because of mysterious oblivion of his own abilities.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 28, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i predict that the body blow wont get in and ippo loses after next chapter


----------



## VonDoom (Dec 28, 2009)

insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i predict that the body blow wont get in and ippo loses after next chapter






*Spoiler*: __ 



I predict that the body blow won't get in, BUT that it will throw Woli off his game.  The fight's only been going for 15 chapters.  It took 16 for Ippo to get in his table-turning punch against Malcolm Gedo after all.  Maybe by ch880 or ch 881 Ippo will finally get in his shot.

Or maybe Morikawa's going for Ippo's first ever decision victory.  Wouldn't that be a thrilling landmark.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 28, 2009)

VonDoom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



i think this body blow is really ippos last chance at gaining the "upper hand" in this fight. if i had to chose i would go with the decision victory


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2009)

Woli vs Ricardo Martinez please


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2009)

Ippo can't win by decision. He did get a down in round one but he's losing every round because he doesn't get a hit and Woli slaps him silly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2009)

Also right now I think Ippo will win by breaking wind during a dash and the extra speed will catch Woli off guard.

Or Woli will be disqualified by a racist ref.

Or immigration will come and take him away.

Or Ippo will get beaten for eleven rounds and in the last 30 seconds of the 12th will get a BOOM HEADSHOT! and knock Woli out and win.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 28, 2009)

If Ippo lands that body shot...he still has to do a fucklot to catch up count wise.


woli is to pimp to knocked out by Ippo.


----------



## Sayonara (Dec 29, 2009)

Here I was hoping this shit wouldnt drag on to the New Year.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 29, 2009)

SHIT!! i just want someone to get KTFO'd so we can move on to the next fight already...don't care who to be honest w/ you


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2009)

I think the next Ippo opponent gimmick would be a Shaolin Monk boxer that can take all his punches and don't get hurt at all this is when Ippo gonna win by points.


----------



## ssjian1 (Dec 29, 2009)

*879 Translation*

Here's a rough translation I did for 879.  Enjoy!

Round 879
Title: Simply moving forward

p.1
ROUND 4!

p.2
Announcer: The gong for round 4 has sounded!  The Indonesian Champion has completely taken the lead in this match!

Ippo: A hitting match.  (Get him just when he comes in to attack.  Don't be afraid to take his hits. I'll plan on punching his body and breaking some bones.)

Crowd #1: H-hey! Look!  Check out Makunouchi.  
Crowd #2: Seems like he's got his game face on now.

p.3
Announcer: However it's too early to tell what will happen!  There's plenty of time for the Japanese champion to make a comeback.

Crowd #1: There's no way he'd give up now!  He's the man who's always turned things around with comeback KOs!

Crowd #2: COME ON MAKUNOUCHI! Now's the time for your classic outburst of power! 

Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: YEAH! THAT'S RIGHT!   

Takamura: Nice, ain't they?  The home crowd.  With their kind support.  However, even though the away team deals with such loneliness..

p. 4

Takamura: It's like he feels no shame or something.  He can keep on smiling like that forever.
Kimura: I have no interest in that smug grin of his..
Itagaki: He's not taking this seriously!  It's a common case for undefeated rookies..

Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: TEACH HIM WHAT TO FEAR IN BOXING!  MAKE HIM CRY, IPPO!

Takamura: (Not taking it seriously?  I wonder.)
Ippo:  (He's several levels above me.  Being able to come across such an unbelieavable athlete is good luck.)

p. 5
Ippo: That's right!  I'll just do everything I can!

p. 6
Ippo: Place my arms here.  Spread my feet further apart.  Use the big toe to shift my body weight.

Yagi-san: I wonder if he's confirming something.
Coach: Hmm.  (Seems he's reviewing all the basic movements he's built up so far.)

Ippo: Swing my head. Swing it!
Woli: He's coming!
Ippo: Let's go!   

p. 7
Announcer: MAKUNOUCHI STARTS!  Will there be a turn of events here?  He presses on strong mixing in feints!  All the way to the ropes!

Ippo: (Desperately start a fight and then get him when he comes in!)

p. 8
Announcer: H-he flew!  He jumped across the ring and created some distance.  After landing, he's fast again!

Coach: The bastard!  (What a sight to see.  Athletic abilities that would be at the top level in other sports even besides boxing.  The ropes are his branches.  The corners are tree trunks.)

p. 9 
Coach: It's just like a monkey playing around in the forest.  Chase after him all you want, you'll never catch him.   To the kid, the ring probably feels like a deep jungle.  It's the ultimate game of tag between wild instincts and intelligence.  In which case, what can we do?  Nothing but simply move forward.  If his spirit breaks, then it all ends at that moment.  All you can do is never give up and apply everything you've ever learned! 

p. 10
Ippo: I can't hit him!  It won't connect!  I can't land any hits, but I won't give up...  I won't give up!

Crowd #1: Damn it. I know he's the opponent and all, but he's so good.
Crowd #2: The world ranked Makunouchi looks horrible in comparison.
Crowd #3: He doesn't make any mistakes because he's not feeling any pressure.
Crowd #4: With those strong punches flying right before his eyes, how can he stay so calm?!

p. 11
Mowhawk-coach: In any case, with his current rhythm, I expect he could last until the last round without taking any hits.  However, you can't win by avoiding the very nature of boxing. Can't...win, huh?  Thinking it was alright to lose, this was a match intended for Woli to learn only; however, with the way things are looking, I've begun to get greedy..

I don't want to make you into a first-class athlete.  I want to make you into a brave fighter.  There's been a change in plans.  We're going to go for the win.  Shift from that dodging rhythm into KO-mode!  Time to tame those ferocious wild instincts!  WOLI, GO!!

p. 12
Woli:  I was thinking the same thing.

p. 13
Announcer: Ahhhhh!  They come to a standstill in the center of the ring!  Woli's thrown away those light steps and planted his feet firmly on the ground.

Coach: The monkey... came down from the tree..

Kimura: Does he plan on stop jumping around and have a hitting match with Ippo?
Itagaki: Don't get so cocky, Woli.

Woli: Here I go!  Go!  Go!

p. 14
Announcer: A left flash!  Woooow it's fast!!
Ippo: Gi..
Crowd #1: He put his weight into that one!
Ippo: Rather, now's my chance!  A hitting match!  Now I'll shower him in punches!

p. 15
Coach: Don't wait until after you get hit!
Ippo: Swing at the same time..  Now!

p. 16
Crowd #1: Mackunouchi's trying for a hitting match.
Crowd #2: But it doesn't look like one at all..
Crowd: No it's interesting!  If they do manage to hit each other, his destructive force is far better!

Ippo: The top's no good.  He's able to move his head while hitting.  I'll aim for below...

p. 17
Ippo: A target that doesn't move.   The body!!  Here he comes!  Now!
Coach:  Good call, kid!  (Cut through his flesh and break his bones!!)

Will this hit turn into a come-from-behind victory?!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 29, 2009)

No wow please no


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 29, 2009)

we change from dodge mode to KO-MODO YEAHH 

wow, that is the shittiest shit-shit i've seen in a long time....
i'm extremly disappointed 

woli is going for the win now? he wasn't already winning? ippo was one step before going down... what the fuck... 

//edit: forgot some


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow im done...lol 

Power up KO mode gooooo


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 29, 2009)

On a lighter note.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 29, 2009)

No corner man would give that kind of advice, in the fourth round at that. 

It's a shame that Ippo couldn't actually find a way to beat Woli.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2009)

Miguel and Kamogawa just acting like shitty corner man's 

Kamo:Go and try to engage hits with him brat!

Miguel : Oh well.. do the same Go!


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 29, 2009)

At this point I just want to travel back in time and possess Morikawa, getting him to rewrite so many things:

- Sendo wins at least one of the matches with Ippo.

- No bullet time nonsense for Itagaki. You can still be plenty fast without that silliness. 

- Randy beats the shit out of Miyata after a back and forth war, because (as would be logically consistent with what we have been told time and time again in the manga) Miyata IS NOT SUPPOSED TO BE GOOD AT TAKING HITS. And yet he apparently is at the same time. Screw that. I would have Randy get knocked down once or twice from Miyata's sharp counters, but eventually he turns the tables when Miyata attempts a Jolt, and breaks Miyata's face with an epic KO. 

- Completely remove that bull 'Scratch J' (if that was indeed the name, I've forgotten or simply got past the point of caring) match from the manga.

- Drastically alter the Gedo fight so that his cheating actually _makes sense_. A loose glove like that doesn't do what Morikawa depicted (in fact it would probably be more detrimental to Gedo). It's just stupid.

- Ippo/Kumi development actually happens, not a constant tease for chapter after chapter. 

- Aoki and Kimura actually win something significant for once. You don't have to make them genius/prodigies, but at least give them some respect. Kimura especially went life and death with Mashiba, and now has mysteriously dropped back to being beaten by bums. Wonderful.

- Either delete the Woli fight from the series, or turn it into a Karasawa-esque match. At the moment this is just painful to read.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 29, 2009)

Man Ippo ids a long way from Ricard Martinez..man why couldnt he be like Takamura...actually adjust to unorthodox styles instead doing this retarded sloober-knocker, and "keep punching" antics.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 29, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> At this point I just want to travel back in time and possess Morikawa, getting him to rewrite so many things:
> 
> - Sendo wins at least one of the matches with Ippo.
> 
> ...



I agree with this completely.  

My main problem with this Woli fight is, okay some of the crap Mori has written has been unrealistic, but this is just BS.  You can't use the ropes like that in real life to hold your body weight.  Or to be able to jump in the air and dodge fists moving at 25-30 mph thats 50 kmh for my international readers.  Than to make this fight look soooo one sided, and the coaching staff fapping instead of actually helping, its just annoying.. I won't woli to be punched so bad.


----------



## SaiST (Dec 29, 2009)

> _p. 10
> Crowd #1: Damn it. I know he's the opponent and all, but he's so good.
> Crowd #2: The world ranked Makunouchi looks horrible in comparison._


Ugh...



> _p. 16
> Crowd #1: Mackunouchi's trying for a hitting match.
> Crowd #2: But it doesn't look like one at all.._


Uuuugh...


----------



## Yak (Dec 29, 2009)

Hajime no Boredom. Yawwwn.


How many years is Ippo on the Pro-stage now? 6? 7? Fighting national ranked, or even world-ranked fighters. Has the guy EVER learned something from his previous matches or is there another, credible reason why he starts like a goddamn beginner in EVERY fight against someone of his caliber? Why does his second even have to advice him all the fucking time (the advice is even shitty and not particularly helpful at all), is Ippo a fucking tool that can't think for himself, use his experience and come up with tactics himself?

Just how long did it take him now to figure out that, perhaps, hitting Woli the way he is planning to do, is a potential route to victory? 

JESUS FUCKING CHRIST SOMEONE HELP THIS MANGAKA


----------



## Inugami (Dec 29, 2009)

^If you think about that if Kamowaga trained AoKimura in the same way he train Ippo they would be champions (better ones that Ippo), yeah his advice are being the worst now but his training is good.. AoKimura doesn't need to get too much advice.


----------



## Agmaster (Dec 29, 2009)

*chuckles*  THIS is how Ippo wins?  By your opponent completely throwing away his fighting style to give you a chance?  So like....this concretely cements Woli > Ippo.  The worst part is Woli has no reason to be doing that.  His instincts should know doing this with Ippo is trolling yourself.

The 'best' part is Mori is still dragging this along like we don't see it.  Even IF Ippo lost, that would still not explain the wasted chapters.


----------



## PolarTiger (Dec 30, 2009)

This sucks... I predict Ippo will lose in his own close range mode. Afterall Woli is a better fighter than Ippo, Ippo accepted that. Damn  . There comes Woli vs Martinez in the near future.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 30, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> At this point I just want to travel back in time and possess Morikawa, getting him to rewrite so many things:
> 
> - Sendo wins at least one of the matches with Ippo.
> 
> ...


With the exception of Sendo winning I agree with everything you said. Not that I dislike Sendo or anything, but those matches had too much plot relevance to change.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 30, 2009)

Dream Brother said:


> At this point I just want to travel back in time and possess Morikawa, getting him to rewrite so many things:
> 
> - Sendo wins at least one of the matches with Ippo.
> 
> ...



very good post! +reps
i agree with everything (i'm a big sendo fan )


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 30, 2009)

The Championship fight would have been much better if Sendo had taken Ippo down in their first match and become Rookie King.

I liked Scratch J and Gedo actually 

Randy should ahve broken Miyata's stupid face

Fuck Woli

More Aokimura winning. Their championship bouts were two of the best fights in the manga.

Itagaki's bullet time is indeed, silly. After watching Woli I dread what a match between him and Ippo would be like.

I also like Kumi and Ippo being a tease


----------



## PolarTiger (Dec 30, 2009)

the fact about sendo is this. Sendo has lost 2 times already, that will be really hard to come an Ippo vs Sendo 3, another sendo lost? that will be awful, at least sendo culd have to win the match 3. But Ippo losing at Sendo now... is hard. The time for Sendo winning was in Ippo vs Sendo 1, but all knows how it ended.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 30, 2009)

Woli is everything this manga shouldnt be


----------



## Gunners (Dec 30, 2009)

I don't think Woli is that bad, I just feel that the mangaka exaggerated him too much. I feel that he should have been elusive on the ropes, able to sway back slip, shoulder roll even. Jumping along the ropes is unreallistic. 

Mori goes too far with the gimmicks like he puts too much focus on it in how the outcome of the fight turns out. I think he'd be better off focusing on the fighters overall skill as aposed to their ''special'' trait. 

I also think it's bullshit how Ippo's going to win this fight, I'd rather he lose than gain a victory due to the opponents stupidity. It's now clear that he didn't have an answer for Woli. 

I thought this fight would show case his experience, using his past fights to answer every question Woli gave him.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 30, 2009)

Gunners said:


> I don't think Woli is that bad, I just feel that the mangaka exaggerated him too much. I feel that he should have been elusive on the ropes, able to sway back slip, shoulder roll even. Jumping along the ropes is unreallistic.
> 
> Mori goes too far with the gimmicks like he puts too much focus on it in how the outcome of the fight turns out. I think he'd be better off focusing on the fighters overall skill as aposed to their ''special'' trait.
> 
> ...



I agree, I posted a video before that showed how this can actually be done, using the ropes to sway and the corner to switch positions.  Mayweather is a beast at doing that.  But its BEYOND unrealistic to be able to control your body in mid air using the ropes, they aren't that sturdy.  Also I hate how he has made Ippo look like a complete idiot.  Like he's never been in a boxing ring.  For someone whose about to try to take the world by storm, this is a horrible showing.  we are 800 + chapters into this manga, honestly unless he is planning to make this manga go for 2000 chapters, he needs to start making Ippo make clear bounds and leaps in the ring.  Let him dominate an opponent for once.  I understand the whole shounen concept, but hes suppose to be over that humb A LONG TIME ago.


----------



## Dog of War (Dec 30, 2009)

I posted it before in this thread but I'll say it again: this manga is made to be read by the volume, I read the last 3 chapters in a row and I'm quite enjoying this fight.

Sure, there is a lot of fluff and I agree that the pacing can be dramatically improved but Woli is actually a pretty good fight.

No saving grace for the Randy/Miyata debacle, though.


----------



## Green Poncho (Dec 31, 2009)

Man, at this rate the RAW of 880 will be out before 878


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't really blame Ignition One and co for taking some time off during the holidays. Plus it's not like the series is exactly drawing critical acclaim right now, which is likely to be a bit demotivating.


----------



## Dog of War (Jan 1, 2010)

A lot of the scan groups for less read manga are taking a Christmas break, e.g. JoJo Project.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 1, 2010)

I know, I wouldn't spend my Christmas holiday translating moonspeak for illegal[?] purposes.


----------



## PolarTiger (Jan 2, 2010)

I think Woli will defeat Ippo completly . However, Woli cant be the world champion soon, think it, Martinez is a legend, 60+ victories 0 loses, if the autor makes an  genius "noob" come and kill the best featherweight in history will be a real sh**. Maybe, Woli will fight Martinez and loses, then Martinez will see in Woli the next boxing generation and leaves boxing, but 1 lose for a monster like Woli maybe is hard to believe. Maybe Martinez look a Woli fight and leaves boxing to an young gen. so no lose for Martinez and no lose for Woli (until Ippo defeat him later of course xP)


----------



## aeav81 (Jan 2, 2010)

i want to see that please!!!
woli instead of karasawa


----------



## Puar (Jan 3, 2010)

Yosemite Sam said:


> I posted it before in this thread but I'll say it again: this manga is made to be read by the volume, I read the last 3 chapters in a row and I'm quite enjoying this fight.



Quoted for Truth!



Green Poncho said:


> Man, at this rate the RAW of 880 will be out before 878



You lose the bet and owe everyone a Coke from the Machine now. (;


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 3, 2010)

thanks puar! 

wow, simultaneous punches, good strategy


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 3, 2010)

still baffled by this monkey character

unless this manga is about to dump ippo as the main character and follow woli's career this was just a monumentally stupid decision. There's almost no benefit from adding a character like this

he makes every other character look worse while at the same time not being a character most readers will like much (since he's the antithesis of most of the ideals the manga has spent a decade promoting)(...Plus he's part monkey, and most readers don't identify with monkeys)

horrid, horrid idea


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 3, 2010)

That chapter was full of awesome Woli Panels...this dude would look awesomein a sig...

Also the "power of a black man" meme shows up.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey Puar! Happy new year!...



Indignant Guile said:


> Also the "power of a black man" meme shows up.



hehehe I really luv the racial quotes. when was the last time we read one on hni? they are frigging hilarious.


----------



## TalikX (Jan 3, 2010)

Lol at the line "sometimes you will see black boxers use that kind of high level technique".


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

Damn... I was wrong.


----------



## Jotun (Jan 4, 2010)

Woli was a good idea, it's just that this is a manga and the author likes to take it a little bit too far. AKA lightning punches and Miyata having ate the sturdy sturdy fruit.


----------



## ilhyan01 (Jan 4, 2010)

right now i'd rather see the manny pacquiao vs mayweather... if it happens... i think it'll be better than this woli match


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 4, 2010)

woli is good but i'm getting tired of this fight...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 4, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Damn... I was wrong.


Considering we don't get a chapter this week, I don't think you stood much of a chance of being right.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 4, 2010)

there is one this wk...


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 4, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> there is one this wk...


orly? Issue 7, which is the next issue, hits stores the 13th, earliest we get the chapter is the Sunday before which is still next week.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone remember when the Takemaru vs Hawke fight starts? The part were he hits the old man.


----------



## Raviene (Jan 4, 2010)

i don't know what technique the coach was talking about when all i could see is just sheer athleticism 

we do see boxers in real life who are naturally gifted that gives some not-so-gifted albeit veteran boxers a run for their money but Mori is WAY WAY WAY EXAGGERATING this too much 

hmm...i've just noticed this but Ippo seems to have developed an excellent defence of using his face to block punches w/o suffering the side effects
...i wonder how he does it


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 4, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Anyone remember when the Takemaru vs Hawke fight starts? The part were he hits the old man.



chapter 375


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 4, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> chapter 375



Thanks. 

+EDIT+
After rereading the Date vs Ricardo fight I was shocked to see that Ricardo comments/implies that Ippo has the same power as him. lulz


----------



## Inugami (Jan 4, 2010)

Yeah but that's the only thing Ippo has... if he wins this Woli fight gonna be thanks to that punching power.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Raviene said:


> hmm...i've just noticed this but Ippo seems to have developed an excellent defence of using his face to block punches w/o suffering the side effects
> ...i wonder how he does it


Learned from Miyata, I imagine.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 4, 2010)

Woli could be written beating Ippo in a decisive manner without this sucktatude.

This just isn't it.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

So....Randy boy or Woli?  Who's gonna be robbed more when the main character wins.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 4, 2010)

actually Woli is just learning...you can't compare their situations.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 4, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Yeah but that's the only thing Ippo has... if he wins this Woli fight gonna be thanks to that punching power.



does this mean the fights gna end soon?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Learning or not, in what way is he as a boxer inferior to Ippo during this match.  Ippo's lost by now.  He's up because well, main characterness.  Or sturdiness..but take a good look.  Woli's getting more and more aggressive.  Really fast.  Way faster than his character has been portrayed for most issues.  Remember that guy Ippo couldn't beat, who just more technically sound?  Yeah, Woli's about to get that glint in his eye and go down to one punch.....maybe 2 punches and combination if Mori feels like playing it up for drama.

Tl;dr  They are the same situation.  Ippo's the worse boxer in this match.  He should not win.


----------



## Segan (Jan 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> So....Randy boy or Woli?  Who's gonna be robbed more when the main character wins.


It's gotta be Randy, because he couldn't win against Miyata's Sturdy Sturdy fruit and a counter of pure lightning.

However, if Woli loses against power punches from Ippo, it'll be the same defeat almost all of Ippo's previous opponents suffered.


----------



## Krombacher (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought about reading these manga but its so damn long


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 4, 2010)

yeah it's long, i began when the manga was at chapter ~700 if my memory serves me right 



> However, if Woli loses against power punches from Ippo, it'll be the same defeat almost all of Ippo's previous opponents suffered.



yes but woli could outbox ippo... he switched to KO-MODO now so ippo can win.. otherwise ippo would have lost.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 4, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Tl;dr  They are the same situation.  Ippo's the worse boxer in this match.  He should not win.



Actually no...Miyata was better than Randy and that was why that fight is so hated..the Miyata  that Randy fought was almost another character very different than the Miyata of previous fights.

Mori just put a Miyata more powerful out of the blue.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 4, 2010)

RockyDJ said:


> I thought about reading these manga but its so damn long


It's a fairly easy read actually


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 4, 2010)

You guys think he could avoid ippo all round without taking at least one hit?...he wasnt going to knock Ippo out.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 4, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> You guys think he could avoid ippo all round without taking at least one hit?...he wasnt going to knock Ippo out.


Just spam dodge/counters.  Each hit will slow Ippo down and make his punches not as sharp.  Granted, in the manga he'll green eye and throw a perfect++ punch or whatever, but given Woli's endurance (not even sweating yet) yeh, him dodging all day, makes sense.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 4, 2010)

longest manga i ever read but i lked it too


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 5, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Just spam dodge/counters.  Each hit will slow Ippo down and make his punches not as sharp.  Granted, in the manga he'll green eye and throw a perfect++ punch or whatever, but given Woli's endurance (not even sweating yet) yeh, him dodging all day, makes sense.



like Agmaster said, imo woli would pull it off. in the end green eyes would turn the tables tough


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 6, 2010)

If Ippo doesn't win this, I will kill punch my brother in the face.


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

BlaZeR said:


> If Ippo doesn't win this, I will kill punch my brother in the face.


You say that like your brother's pretty face is in any danger.


----------



## Saiko (Jan 6, 2010)

Im waiting for the next Genius Opponent of Ippo..

I bet he will start to fly in the ring.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 6, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Im waiting for the next Genius Opponent of Ippo..
> 
> I bet he will start to fly in the ring.



hmm, 1st one was miyata the lightning god with his lightning punches. now woli the monkey god with his monkey running and dodging.

so we got punches (lightning) and running/dodging (monkey). both styles with ridiculous speed.
now we need a power monster. something like ivan drago who will wtfpwn ippo with his raw power 
after that ippo will find out martinez was his true father and that he was killed by miyata in the ring to lure ippo into a match. 
ippo will beat him and then he will know what it means to be strong!
end of the manga

 

ah and takamura will conquer all weight classes and crown himself japanese imperator


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 6, 2010)

I really hope this manga gets back on track. It can go from 700+ chapters of goodness to this. Im hoping its just a slump.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2010)

This is actually why I normally prefer short series'. A lot of long series' become bloated and redundant after a while -- _Naruto_ and _Bleach_ being two of the most popular examples of this issue. _Berserk_ has also devolved into a dull mess. _Shin Angyo Onshi_ knew when to end things, and so it hit just the right note...Urasawa, the master, also (often) knows just when to wrap things up and call it a day. At the moment I can't help but feel that HnI, once a lean, ripped, soulful series, has become a bit like an athlete in denial. Its prime days are far behind it, and now it just keeps returning to the ring despite losing again and again. Of course, there's that famous saying...every great fighter has one last great fight left in them. At the moment I'm just holding on for that single hope.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2010)

I wonder if in the next fight Ippo would try to remember the basic once again xD.

we gonna have chapter this week? I want the year to begun with Woli getring at least one punch.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 6, 2010)

lol contradiction

nexgears 261 joke chapter

nexgears 261 joke chapter


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 6, 2010)

Even without the contradiction, it's a bit silly. Of course attack and defence can be done at the same time -- just hit someone as they come in. It breaks their own attack, thereby saving you from their own punch, and stings them at the same time. Hell, Bruce Lee based most of his style around that very concept -- taken from fencing, known as the 'stop hit'.

Miyata's counters are also an example of combining offence/defence. Perfect example:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]XuIMyOECmzU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Segan (Jan 6, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> _Berserk_ has also devolved into a dull mess.


Hey, no bad mouthing about Berserk, when I'm around 

Can't you see the beautiful artwork? Who needs shit like plot and storytelling?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 6, 2010)

And ...you know...it coming out with any regularity.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 6, 2010)

this fight needs to end


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 7, 2010)

In term of not being able to attack and defend at the same time, Woli has being doing exactly that all fo the last round.

He lands a counter as Ippo strikes and Ippo misses.

Still, that is when a fighter is vulnerable.


----------



## ilhyan01 (Jan 7, 2010)

i still hope ippo wins this one... with a terrifying liver blow


----------



## Inugami (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks Pua!!!

loved what pointed Taka in this chapter.

''must be nice fighting at home''

wonder how gonna be when Ippo fights outside of Japan, also Miyata perhaps if he wasn't fighting in Japan he would lose the fight.


----------



## Smoke (Jan 8, 2010)

Woli is starting to piss me off.


Well he had already been pissing me off from the beginning. But the delay between chaps calmed down my rage. And now it's back


----------



## Gunners (Jan 8, 2010)

Also people overrate home support. I remember tournaments from when I was younger when I heard people chearing the other guy on it didn't discourage me one bit all I thought was ''I'm going to humiliate you in front of your friends''. It may sound cruel but it's hardly a something that puts the opponent off. 

As a matter of fact I find it worse when people are chearing you on because you're worried about humiliating yourself. 

Feel that this is an aspect HnI over rates too much.


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 8, 2010)

Woli's going to phase his midrif into another dimension, negating the punch.


----------



## hehey (Jan 8, 2010)

I bet Woli somehow jumps over that incoming body shot.


----------



## Narutofan (Jan 8, 2010)

Ippo's gonna see woli's mid section become light because it's dodging so fast.

wondering how woli would fair against takamura


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

Woli will sway and avoid it.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 8, 2010)

thanks puar

i said it before, woli will withstand the punch! he has more tanking and punching power than ippo. hes like a gorilla monkey if he switches to savage mode


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 8, 2010)

Geeze I keep hoping for better things from this manga, but all I get is disappoint.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 8, 2010)

Did he just jump all the way across the ring? The only way Ippo is going to win is through PIS, like Miyata against Randy. I'm hoping Ippo will lose now, at least the manga won't be completely stupid now. 

Also, Woli has got to be just as good or better than Ricardo. Considering how close Ippo and Date were in skill.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (Jan 8, 2010)

Next time on ippo: Woli jumps through time


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 8, 2010)

I predict Woli will jump back to soften the blow.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 8, 2010)

I predict what somebody else has already said before "My ape friend punches harder"


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 8, 2010)

I can't take much more of this


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks, Puar. I enjoyed the chapter. This fight began in ch. 865, so i predict there will be at least 11 more chapters, because the last big fights are like ~25 chapters. But, the manga is already dragging on, so i assume that may reach 30 chapters.

Why do i assume it? Because i don't see this fight ending in 10 more chapters. Not the way Morikawa is doing. I'm ok with this fight. Yeah, Woli will be a world champion somewhere in time, but he is far from it. And even yet he is a superior fighter than Ippo. In order to win, Ippo gonna use his destructive power and his experience. An' intelligent boxer like RBJ or Date, or even Take, wouldn't have a problem to catch Woli, but Ippo is dumb as fuck.

I think this fight is being used to correct some misunderstandings that Morikawa lead us to. He lead us to believe Ippo would win against any other boxer if he connects a punch. He lead us to believe Ippo is a monster in taking hits and he won't fall (I see a Down in this fight or the next). Ippo was too big for Japan, but he is fighting "poorly" against other National champions. It's another level and he will continue to take his steady growing. I dont see he fighting Martinez until 2015...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 8, 2010)

Well with over 800 chapters.  Lets hope we are all still patient enough to read this crap for that long.  If that happened id Drop the manga..martinez isnt getting younger.  maybe I cant agree with your idea because i personally dont want it.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

Question:

Why is it Saeki and Karasawa's speed were cool, but Miyata, Itagaki and Miyatas were fail?


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 8, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Question:
> 
> Why is it Saeki and Karasawa's speed were cool, but Miyata, Itagaki and Miyatas were fail?



because miyata can throw lightning at his opponent and itagaki can stop time


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 8, 2010)

Now I rememebr who Woli reminds me of:

Volg, that shit bad

The only difference is he's happy instead of emo and outboxing instead of infighting.


----------



## Glued (Jan 8, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> This is actually why I normally prefer short series'. A lot of long series' become bloated and redundant after a while -- _Naruto_ and _Bleach_ being two of the most popular examples of this issue. _Berserk_ has also devolved into a dull mess. _Shin Angyo Onshi_ knew when to end things, and so it hit just the right note...Urasawa, the master, also (often) knows just when to wrap things up and call it a day. At the moment I can't help but feel that HnI, once a lean, ripped, soulful series, has become a bit like an athlete in denial. Its prime days are far behind it, and now it just keeps returning to the ring despite losing again and again. Of course, there's that famous saying...every great fighter has one last great fight left in them. At the moment I'm just holding on for that single hope.



Its more like authors wanting to have their cake and eat it too. Ippo has not grown much since the beginning. Morikawa always tries to show that Ippo can win in the end after having been beaten several rounds. Its become tired and old. At this level of game, Ippo should be able to adapt a little in the ring. As soon as he gets confused, he starts to panic.  Morikawa tries to show that Ippo has grown, yet he can't think for himself in the ring. His relationship with Kumi has not progressed. Kimura should have left boxing permanently. He really hasn't done anything since his loss to Mashiba. He's not even that good at comic relief, Aoki has been doing majority of comic relief. 

Morikawa called Jimmy Shifsa the second coming of Khaosai Galaxy. Real disappointment.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2010)

> Ippo's gonna see woli's mid section become light because it's dodging so fast.
> 
> wondering how woli would fair against takamura


Takamura would kill Woli. Just look at what happened when Miyata thought he was too fast for Takumara.

Also I think this Mori has forgotten how to illustrate a fight between an outfighter and an infighter. In the sense that he only has it as one side. 

Either the outfighter controls the fight in a one sided manner or the infighter smashes his ribs. 

It's why I find it so boring because the rounds are not remotely close. I don't think there's been one round between and in and out fighter  where two people could have their own winner of that round.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 9, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Now I rememebr who Woli reminds me of:
> 
> Volg, that shit bad
> 
> The only difference is he's happy instead of emo and outboxing instead of infighting.



Hey Volg isn't emo, he is just very serious about boxing


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 9, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Link removed
> 
> *Anyone remember think poor guy? Fujii's assistant. Got replaced by Iimura before the second Sendou fight and was never seen again...*
> 
> ...


We've seen him a couple of times since then in the office scenes:


----------



## MZCQ (Jan 9, 2010)

Chapter 879

[YOUTUBE]JTLLdj9874Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 9, 2010)

'Let him have his _pound of flesh_'?

The Coach is quoting Shylock now? Jesus...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 9, 2010)

Either that or the translator is

Better than  "DUAL EXCHANGE" for the fifty billionth time.


----------



## Nybarius (Jan 9, 2010)

Sometimes one must cut off the counter to spite the monkey.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 9, 2010)

Soooo...just read the myata/randy fight...


LOL "My punch must move faster.."


This magna is ridiculous, but I like it.


----------



## Jesus Date (Jan 10, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Soooo...just read the myata/randy fight...
> 
> 
> LOL "My punch must move faster.."
> ...



this manga isn't ridiculous, its just that the last two fights aren't up to the standard that we are used to.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh dear Woli


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 10, 2010)

So, new chapter is out at RP


----------



## freetgy (Jan 10, 2010)

link?...........


----------



## Velocity (Jan 10, 2010)

freetgy said:


> link?...........



Chapter 53!

Thar.


----------



## freetgy (Jan 10, 2010)

ty,
one thing i appreciate of HnI
we get the chapter late, but at least always in HQ


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 10, 2010)

In other news ... lame chapter is lame.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 10, 2010)

all the chapters r getting lame this fight needs to end


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 10, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jesus Christ. 

Woli is beasting the fuck outta' Ippo...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 10, 2010)

Woli is green-eyeing like a friend.


----------



## Narutofan (Jan 10, 2010)

oh what's the green eye reference.  i don't get it!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 11, 2010)

Segan said:


> My guess is, it's a reference to the Hulk.



Negative. Its an anime representation of the fighter's "spirit"-- Basically in HnI, whenever there is a big block, punch, or some other means of a fighter's spirit manifesting, it is shown in the eyes, which in the anime, were green.

Here is an example:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ye0RYQKtPOo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't get what this fight is supposed to prove anymore... At first, it made some sense that this fight was a "refresher course" for Ippo with Woli aping (pun intended) various moves of previous fighters-- This made sense because it allowed us to see Ippo's growth and refusal to panic under pressure as he would have in the past.  Now Ippo is being beaten in in-fights, unable to corner trap, and is generally being outclassed to the point that it makes no sense HOW we should be capable of beating Woli. He has literally laid only a pinky on this man THIS ENTIRE FIGHT...  I am seriously hard pressed to make an attempt to understand the point of this fight, other than Mori changing the name to "Hajime No Woli" and moving the series to Indonesia





JihaD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

Given forshadowing, Ippo will win due to his body. Kimura made a thing about how Ippo can keep spinning on his heel giving full body hooks for twelve rounds. Of course Woli does spend every hour of every day leaping through trees, isn't drained by pressure and isn't taking hits...

I'd also say "Experience" and "Pressure" but so far those things have come up as fail : /


----------



## VonDoom (Jan 11, 2010)

So it looks like Kamogawa's strategy of making Ippo break Woli's fists with his face is still underway.  I can only commend Morikawa for giving the manga such a dark turn by showing the depths a coach will go to destroy his rival.  That IS what's happening after all, right?  Right?  Bueller?  Bueller?


----------



## Segan (Jan 11, 2010)

At this point, Ippo really shouldn't be able to win. But well, if Mori kann screw up Randy Boy Jr., he sure can screw up Woli as well. And none of us are going to be happy about it.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi to everyone, im new to this forum and have been watching hajime no ippo manga for couple of weeks.

Conclusion of Hni chapter 880,

Ippo is getting hit to the afterlife, even do we saw some surprised faces in between i dont know how he's going to make up for this...

What is Mori planning? Everything seems to go to Woli's favor...
And as you guys said with this battle everything that has been shown the couple of years on the manga of Hni seems to be for nothing :S

But the battle hasnt finished yet so i cant argue about that yet


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 11, 2010)

The only thing worse than this manga right now are the people who want Woli to win it. That would only be encouraging more of this shit from mori in the future.Plot induced stupidity or not any Ippo-based win is more likely to lead to Woli never showing up again which is the best possibility for this manga. On the other hand if Woli wins we will undoubtly see more of the same painful shit where in this manga that is supposed to be about boxing, super-human abilities win out. Like that is something that is surprising or even necessary to bring into this manga to begin with. So, the simple fact is that the best possible outcome right now is for Ippo to get a ringout against Woli with woli becoming a paraplegic afterwards from a spine injury due to landing in the stands.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 11, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> The only thing worse than this manga right now are the people who want Woli to win it. That would only be encouraging more of this shit from mori in the future.Plot induced stupidity or not any Ippo-based win is more likely to lead to Woli never showing up again which is the best possibility for this manga. On the other hand if Woli wins we will undoubtly see more of the same painful shit where in this manga that is supposed to be about boxing, super-human abilities win out. Like that is something that is surprising or even necessary to bring into this manga to begin with. So, the simple fact is that the best possible outcome right now is for Ippo to get a ringout against Woli with woli becoming a paraplegic afterwards from a spine injury due to landing in the stands.



If Woli doesn't win the manga will have become complete bullshit. So far Woli is superior at everything to do with boxing and has been doing nothing but kicking Ippo's ass. There is no way he could possibly win aside from PIS.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 11, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> So, the simple fact is that the best possible outcome right now is for Ippo to get a ringout against Woli with woli becoming a paraplegic afterwards from a spine injury due to landing in the stands.



Yeah thats also another option , but Woli would probably land on somebody's head and start jumping on heads untill he's in the ring again xD


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

Ippo's last hope is the dempsey hook/uppercut.


If this doesnt land next chapter...yeah bullshit if Ippo wins without this landing.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 11, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> Ippo's last hope is the dempsey hook/uppercut.
> 
> 
> If this doesnt land next chapter...yeah bullshit if Ippo wins without this landing.



That may be impossible bc he couldnt even land a punch by trying to infight or to get a punch and give one.

The big point here is that Woli almost doesnt even have to block except the time where he tried to finish Ippo off.

He would simply jump away like a kid on a "gogo stick".

Maybe Ippo should just use that dirty trick that Mashiba used on Miyata xD


----------



## Raviene (Jan 11, 2010)

and here we are thinking that Ippo is now ready to step up to the world class level only to find out Mori had trolled us and exposing Ippo as no more than a tomato can ...like what another poster said...he seriously needs to change the title of his manga


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 11, 2010)

So pathetic...

All the chapters are now just 15 pages of Woli smacking Ippo in the face without taking anything in return. No one has ever beat him so hard or so one sidedly.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2010)

Yea I said it before but this manga is over 800 chapters..in ANY other shounen manga running this long, the Main character is usually in the prime...Ippo's looking like a Rookie.  Its frustrating because not only are we being trolled, but if he loses this, Ippo goign international outside the pacific is going ot be in chapter 2000.


----------



## Yak (Jan 11, 2010)

Hahaha.

It's official now, Bleach is BETTER THAN THIS.

Hahahaha. Shame on you, Moricockface


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 11, 2010)

This is so one-sided it's not even funny. Also does Ippo have a iron chin or something. He won't go out, even after being hit after all those hits.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 











When was the last time they commented on Ippo's true power?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 11, 2010)

The "We were the ones surprised!" always makes me grin.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 11, 2010)

Anyone else curious what America's boxers are like? We know mexican boxers are apparently above Japan's and since it seemed to be implied that Vorg was merely above average in America where he was one of the strongest in Japan, losing only to Ippo and Sendo (arguably due to biased judging).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 11, 2010)

Well we saw what american boxers were like back in Ippos rookie days he faught that black boxer cant remember his name


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 11, 2010)

You consider Obama to be the peak of american boxing?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 11, 2010)

He had a badass hook on him, that guy. Shame he was a one-trick pony. I also wanna see Ippo's debut opponent come back, he was amusing...as was Kobashi and a bunch of others.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 11, 2010)

Kobashi... wasn't he the clinch guy?

He retired after beating the shotgun-weilding Ali wannabe for the Japanese *****weight Championship Belt by way of KO.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 11, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> If Woli doesn't win the manga will have become complete bullshit. So far Woli is superior at everything to do with boxing and has been doing nothing but kicking Ippo's ass. There is no way he could possibly win aside from PIS.


The fact that Woli exsists is enough for this manga to already be called "complete bullshit" so I don't see how him losing makes it worse than it already is. Also Woli isn't superior in terms of his boxing, his coach already admitted that he couldn't win through boxing,he is winning and being superior through super-human abilities that no real human could achieve.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Jan 11, 2010)

Stoping by to offer my condolences on the latest chapter

I dont read this manga, but i am going out of my way here to try and comfort some


----------



## Gunners (Jan 11, 2010)

They will probably make the black boxers slick. Good technical abilities, ring generalship and reasonable power. 



> Also Woli isn't superior in terms of his boxing, his coach already admitted that he couldn't win through boxing,he is winning and being superior through super-human abilities that no real human could achieve.


Actually I'd say he is superior in terms of boxing. On the outside Ippo can't touch him. On the inside he's blocking everyone of his punches and countering him. 

He's athletically good yes, but his overall boxing ability is nothing to laugh at. Ippo when he started out boxing was athletically superb but he lacked the ability to do well. He's making Ippo look like a fool.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 11, 2010)

Black Leg Sanji said:


> Stoping by to offer my condolences on the latest chapter
> 
> I dont read this manga, but i am going out of my way here to try and comfort some



A little early.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__VQX2Xn7tI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Jan 11, 2010)

TruEorFalse_21 said:


> The fact that Woli exsists is enough for this manga to already be called "complete bullshit" so I don't see how him losing makes it worse than it already is. Also Woli isn't superior in terms of his boxing, his coach already admitted that he couldn't win through boxing,he is winning and being superior through super-human abilities that no real human could achieve.




I agree its kinda that spiderman 1 movie fight versus that wrestler he didn't win for being a better wrestler but for be superhuman...Woli kinda that I also think he could be champion of almost any sports.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 11, 2010)

The only big question is 
How will Ippo be able to win 
and where will this Manga go after the so long undefeated champ gets defeated "again"?

Cuz like you guys said everything shows that Ippo isnt even close to go for the World.. :S

"If" Ippo wins, the way he wins it shall be the New beginning or the End of this Manga,
If i was Mori i should reconsider that.


----------



## hehey (Jan 11, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> If" Ippo wins, the way he wins it shall be the New beginning or the End of this Manga,


It could end in a draw,  double knockout of course.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 11, 2010)

A draw would be okay...Woli would have to be a sustained character.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 11, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> The only big question is
> How will Ippo be able to win
> and where will this Manga go after the so long undefeated champ gets defeated "again"?
> 
> ...



Its going to be a finisher ala Miyata if he has an electric counter Ippo gonna have a dempsey roll with hurricanes.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 11, 2010)

i agree w/ this


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 12, 2010)

hehey said:


> It could end in a draw,  double knockout of course.





Oh yeah that didnt cross my mind a draw?!
But they way things are looking that wont be a possiblity cuz you need both sides to hit one one and other to get the same points or equal hitting and that's the tricky part about that "hitting" doesnt seem to happen from Ippo's side, except "getting hit to coma" 

Man if this fight wasnt one sided i think it would be more excitin' cuz im certain that everyone that reads this manga is just waiting to finish this chapter of Woli 
I dont know about you guys but im getting more impatient by the moment seeing Ippo get beat like a piñata.

Where did Mori get the idea to plan a fight like this, Rocky III maybe?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 12, 2010)

Gunners said:


> They will probably make the black boxers slick. Good technical abilities, ring generalship and reasonable power.
> 
> 
> Actually I'd say he is superior in terms of boxing. On the outside Ippo can't touch him. On the inside he's blocking everyone of his punches and countering him.
> ...


No he isn't, all of that is due to his natural super-human ability, not his boxing ability.He can't even remember his own stance properly. 

This isn't about athletic ability, but that he does everything with super-human abilities like instantly being able to throw out flicker jabs, the smash, and counter punches without any sort of practice or knowledge of what he is doing. Instead he does it with some sort of instinct that no human or monkey for that matter could posses, that's part of why I said he is super-human. 

What it comes down to is that he has no real boxing ability, just super-human ability that allows him to win in a boxing match. You might as well say that Superman also has excellent boxing abilitiy for that matter, since he could probably beat any boxer out there with his abilities.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 12, 2010)

^^ Dont think anyone can argue with that


----------



## freetgy (Jan 12, 2010)

well there isn't much important talking in this chapter.

Ippo still always thinking the couch advice(short hits, no big blows) like a mantra.(him thinking trying no matter how many times he gets hit)

 everyone commenting how he can't touch him.
 Miguel somehow recognizing the danger if Woli gets hit.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 12, 2010)

freetgy said:


> well there isn't much important talking in this chapter.
> 
> Ippo still always thinking the couch advice(short hits, no big blows) like a mantra.(him thinking trying no matter how many times he gets hit)
> 
> ...



PLEASE NO! if ippo wins because he can land ONE punch 
i know hes supposed to turn a match with one fucking blow but not against woli. woli is fucking untouchable... i predicted many chapters ago that one way to win for ippo could be that woli would abandon his outfighter style to get a ko victory...
oh god damn


----------



## Gunners (Jan 12, 2010)

> No he isn't, all of that is due to his natural super-human ability, not his boxing ability.He can't even remember his own stance properly.


He couldn't remember a stance that didn't fit him. If I switch to a southpaw stance when boxing I wouldn't naturally remember the distance my legs and arms should be spaced out. 

The moment he switched to a slickster stance he had no problem. 



> This isn't about athletic ability, but that he does everything with super-human abilities like instantly being able to throw out flicker jabs, the smash, and counter punches without any sort of practice or knowledge of what he is doing. Instead he does it with some sort of instinct that no human or monkey for that matter could posses, that's part of why I said he is super-human.


Throwing a jab the way he did is an issue of skill not athletic ability same with all the punches he has thrown. Reflexes, punch power and speed that's down to natural athletic ability. 



> What it comes down to is that he has no real boxing ability, just super-human ability that allows him to win in a boxing match. You might as well say that Superman also has excellent boxing abilitiy for that matter, since he could probably beat any boxer out there with his abilities.


No what it comes down to is you wanting to believe he has no boxing ability. 

You can say that as much as you want, somebody that has that punching technique, ability to parry and counter, time efficiently, that elusive and such is a skilled boxer.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 12, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> PLEASE NO! if ippo wins because he can land ONE punch



It wouldn't be the first time something like that has happened.

Kamogawa did the same thing about that American didn't he?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 13, 2010)

^I also expect that there's no other way that Ippo gonna win this . also Ippo is using the other fearsome ability he has ...to not get a down from non-japanese characters.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 13, 2010)

I still remember that Miquel said that Woli didn't have the stamina to last a full match so that can be a way to beat him by way of stamina . You saw what happened to Vorg on Ippo's fight against Vorg. Because he was an amateur lvl acostumed and not a fight that takes so long.


----------



## freetgy (Jan 13, 2010)

Well that is Kamagowa's gameplan, letting Ippo hit Woli's Fist so many times with his Head until they become useless.

Woli commented on this in the Roundbreak last Chapter


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Jan 13, 2010)

Gunners said:


> He couldn't remember a stance that didn't fit him. If I switch to a southpaw stance when boxing I wouldn't naturally remember the distance my legs and arms should be spaced out.
> 
> The moment he switched to a slickster stance he had no problem.


No, he has no slickster stance, just his natural one that still allowed him to perform powerful punches, again displaying super-human ability.


Gunners said:


> Throwing a jab the way he did is an issue of skill not athletic ability same with all the punches he has thrown. Reflexes, punch power and speed that's down to natural athletic ability.


No, a skill is something that is developed from one's knowledge or through practice, he never developed any of it he just had it inexplicably. That is why I said it is a matter super-human ability, because he doesn't have real skill when it comes to boxing. 


Gunners said:


> No what it comes down to is you wanting to believe he has no boxing ability.
> 
> You can say that as much as you want, somebody that has that punching technique, ability to parry and counter, time efficiently, that elusive and such is a skilled boxer.


It's not a matter of wanting it's just a matter of the facts, you on the other hand seem intent on projecting that you want him to be something he isn't onto me, which I find both rude and insulting. If he had real boxing ability there wouldn't be any point in his coach having him stop using boxing in combination with his super-human abilities and just stick to using his super-human abilities. The fact is that his boxing ability was so bad that brought his super-human abilities down which is why he had to stop using boxing.

You know what? Spiderman could use  punching technique, could parry and counter, time efficiently, and is that elusive and he such isn't a skilled boxer. He didn't achieve it through skill, but by being bitten by a spider. All you have to do is replace "bitten by a spider" with "raised with monkeys" and you get Woli.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 13, 2010)

^ totally agree with that post!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 13, 2010)

Can anyone understand what he is saying? 

Since this


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 13, 2010)

You know, Aoki could beat Woli's corner trick with his double punch.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 13, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> You know, Aoki could beat Woli's corner trick with his double punch.



by the time aoki revealed his frog punch he should have become world champion.. everyone knows that


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2010)

> No, he has no slickster stance, just his natural one that still allowed him to perform powerful punches, again displaying super-human ability.


Left hand is held low, right hand is chin level. It's a stance that's natural to him. Also it's not the power of his punches that fucking Ippo up it's his punching technique and the angles he's giving him that's related to skill. 



> No, a skill is something that is developed from one's knowledge or through practice, he never developed any of it he just had it inexplicably. That is why I said it is a matter super-human ability, because he doesn't have real skill when it comes to boxing.


Don't make up the definition of skill. 

Under the primary definition. 

Proficiency, facility, or dexterity that is acquired or developed through training or experience. See Synonyms at ability.

His experience equals his way of living.

_An art, trade, or technique, particularly one requiring use of the hands or body._
This definition is clear cut and the one that applies best to the scenario. 

Saying he doesn't have real skill when it comes to boxing is moronic. You can be as athletic, flexible and such and still get your ass beat in the ring. As I said before his punching technique is top notch, his timing, ability to control range and evade punches and land in a position where he can counter they're all at a high level. That's skill not athletic ability. 



> It's not a matter of wanting it's just a matter of the facts, you on the other hand seem intent on projecting that you want him to be something he isn't onto me, which I find both rude and insulting. If he had real boxing ability there wouldn't be any point in his coach having him stop using boxing in combination with his super-human abilities and just stick to using his super-human abilities. The fact is that his boxing ability was so bad that brought his super-human abilities down which is why he had to stop using boxing.


No he has boxing ability his coach wants to teach him the basics. When your legs go in the ring or you're seriously hurt the basics is a good thing to fall back on. 


> You know what? Spiderman could use punching technique, could parry and counter, time efficiently, and is that elusive and he such isn't a skilled boxer. He didn't achieve it through skill, but by being bitten by a spider. All you have to do is replace "bitten by a spider" with "raised with monkeys" and you get Woli.


If Spiderman started controlling the range that the fight is fought at, throwing the punches that Woli is throwing, attack and defend at the same time in the boxing ring he would be a skilled boxer.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 13, 2010)

TruEorFalse and Gunners, ever heard of e-mail? It's a great way to argue as much as you want without bothering everyone here.

And back to the topic, I also think one punch will break Woli. He can a genius, that doesn't help endurance. It's either this or he won't hit him for the whole fight, and I doubt it will happen.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 13, 2010)

Im wondering how the heck did woli stop that hook of Ippo's with one hand and no push back?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 13, 2010)

^LOL I hate to say this but you are right and at the same time I don't like it why all Woli punches doesn't affect Ippo? he should have some brain damage after this fight but yeah when Ippo gonna throw a punch he going to almost win the fight.

plz don't reply me saying this is how always Ippo win I know..I know!... what I hate its how one sided this fight was that Ippo at this point doesn't deserve to win but if he lose to Woli that would suck too xD

I don't see a good ending for this match .


----------



## Gunners (Jan 13, 2010)

> TruEorFalse and Gunners, ever heard of e-mail? It's a great way to argue as much as you want without bothering everyone here.


The topic is about the manga. I'm talking about the fight so deal with it.


----------



## krziboitin (Jan 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



beads of sweat are starting to form around woli's body after nailing ippo so badly. At least now we know he's starting to feel the pressure. 

I think this fight ippo is gonna pull something new out of his arsenal, like how miyata nailed rbj with the corkscrew counter. He's gonna develop a new move to further solidify his nickname god of wind or whatever it is.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 14, 2010)

^

I noticed that too. Though, its possibe that it's Ippo's sweat seeing as how he's getting thrashed so badly at such close range.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 14, 2010)

krziboitin said:


> I think this fight ippo is gonna pull something new out of his arsenal, like how miyata nailed rbj with the corkscrew counter. He's gonna develop a new move to further solidify his nickname god of wind or whatever it is.



Yeah I also think this is a good time for Ippo to develop something new. However, I fear that it'll be something lame. I just hope Morikawa will not create something out of nowhere because he's out of idea. 

I would like a Tyson-like move . I know Ippo is already a copy of Tyson style since he's been using Peek-a-boo defense, but Morikawa could do something like when  Sendo fought Shigeta.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 14, 2010)

Ippo is def. due for an upgrade.  A new move would be nice.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Jan 14, 2010)

Technically we've seen this one-sidedness before with Ippo's spar against Martinez.  At this point I can only fathom some kind of near-unconscious Date v Martinez flashback (awesome), a look-away a la Aoki (lol) or some kind of cheap win that leaves even Ippo feeling like he should have lost (he should have).

This fight has been a wallbanger so far, though.  That body blow should've connected and awakened the beast within Woli, then we could've started an awesome slugfest.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 14, 2010)

Link removed

"really the punches are awesome"
"but that's all he has"
"sendoh and makunouchi are boxers with only strength"

WOW MORI PLANNED THIS ALL A LONG TIME BEFORE 


//edit
Link removed
i came


----------



## Gunners (Jan 14, 2010)

> Ippo is def. due for an upgrade. A new move would be nice.


This is what's wrong with this manga. Boxing matches aren't won by ''new moves''. He primarily needs to work on slipping punches and shelling up. 

His fights with Gedo show that he has a piss poor defence when he is not being offensive. Some rounds where it's clear that you're not going to win, you should take a defensive approach so you don't get beaten to a pulp and wait for your opportunity.

Also that fight made me realise what a prick Sendo was. In reality I wouldn't like a fighter that mocked someone after they lost and I wouldn't like a fighter that beat someone whilst they were unconscious.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2010)

well he dont do that on all his matches  Shigeta was being really annoying ...funny thing was that if he would  shut is mouth and just fight perhaps he would win.


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 14, 2010)

I don't think he really ever had a chance against Ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2010)

MayoWarrior13 said:


> I don't think he really ever had a chance against Ippo.



Well yeah even if Shigeta got lucky and got that win over Sendo.. Ippo would owned him.

but at least Shigeta would still be able to be a boxer  .


----------



## MayoWarrior13 (Jan 15, 2010)

Yea I guess, I still love Ippo (no homo) and I want him to beat Woli.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 15, 2010)

Gunners said:


> This is what's wrong with this manga. Boxing matches aren't won by ''new moves''. He primarily needs to work on slipping punches and shelling up.
> 
> His fights with Gedo show that he has a piss poor defence when he is not being offensive. Some rounds where it's clear that you're not going to win, you should take a defensive approach so you don't get beaten to a pulp and wait for your opportunity.
> 
> Also that fight made me realise what a prick Sendo was. In reality I wouldn't like a fighter that mocked someone after they lost and I wouldn't like a fighter that beat someone whilst they were unconscious.



THIS. only this. 

Also, were Ippo actually fighting "roughly, he should have been able to easily get a hit on Woli. There is no shame in a godman clinch. Incidentally, I dislike how the whole with Sakki notions Ippo used to Beat Sendo has never been brought up again. Having Ippo use that on the unexperienced Woli would have shown his development. 

...
I was looking over the Itagaki Vs Hoshi fight and noticed this supposed "insane agility" and crap was already shown by Itagaki to some extent as well.Meh. Woli should have been knocked out in the first round. I'm disgusted Mori is blantly milking Ippo as "unmature" or not nearing his prime just for the sake of stretching out the manga.  This struggle has no meaning in terms of progression for the plot. Hell, it's a regression. Current Ippo is not some bum. He should be capable of competing on the "World level" quite well.  I mean, Ippo has something like 25 fights............... many of which are against quality opponents.....
Not to mention the manga didnn't need to follow some lineAr course were Ippo never losses again. It;s like Mori forgot he wrote ashita no joe.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 15, 2010)

Hi guys i have a question ,
Can somebody please tell me at which chapter does Itagaki fight vs Hoshi?
Since i havent read the whole manga serie.

Thanks


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 15, 2010)

Gunners to Clarify my statement.  An Upgrade, was in reference to using his skills at a higher level.  Not necessarily a new secret punch.  You basically expounded on what I was thinking.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 15, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Hi guys i have a question ,
> Can somebody please tell me at which chapter does Itagaki fight vs Hoshi?
> Since i havent read the whole manga serie.
> 
> Thanks



Link removed

you should read the whole manga


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 15, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> Link removed
> 
> you should read the whole manga



Thanks man,

Yeah im at that , i just read where itagaki won against the cheater guy with the flicker jabs.

Takamura vs the monkeys was hilarious!

Thanks for the tip


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 15, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Thanks man,
> 
> Yeah im at that , i just read where itagaki won against the cheater guy with the flicker jabs.
> 
> ...



it was never proven that takamura was the culprit, nekota just found them beat
up


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 15, 2010)

Lol, Itagaki's reaction time is on par with movie Spiderman's (referring to Peters fight with Flash).


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 15, 2010)

Yeah i noticed that too xD

But now that i see what Itagaki can do , isnt Mori going to far putting that much of fast boxers?
But whatever, im at a point that i dont care how this ends(Woli vs Ippo), i just want to see a new fight.


----------



## cizzle (Jan 17, 2010)

When is the new chapter coming out?


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 17, 2010)

The raw version of 880 is already out if ur looking for that one , just a few replies back they gave the link. 
Can't find it fast enough cuz I'm on my iPhone.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 17, 2010)

new raw every sunday night/monday morning


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 17, 2010)

881 raw:
Link removed

(thanks raw paradise)


*Spoiler*: __ 



WOW! i cant believe we waited 1 week for this 10 page shit chapter... truly awful.. just horrific... i cant describe this


----------



## Galt (Jan 17, 2010)

flipping through the raw I got to the page after the manga proper with Randy boy Jr doing his asura thing and for a second I thought Ippo had snapped and was going to kill Woli. 

I have never felt more let down than I did when I realized that wasn't it.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 17, 2010)

Lol just 10 pages. Why George?


----------



## Inugami (Jan 17, 2010)

the best page of this chapter was the last one just because theres some images of Randy Boy Jr. btw whats the mean of that page? and ova of that figth? Morikawa wants to write a gaiden about him?(yeah only in my dreams) , or whaaa?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 17, 2010)

I think it is some kind of a special volume with the whole Miyata-RBJ fight.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2010)

Please end this...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 18, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> I think it is some kind of a special volume with the whole Miyata-RBJ fight.



yeah but this its the first time  I see a page in the manga announcing a volume.. wonder if it has some extras  (like an alternative end of the figth for RBJ fans like me xD)


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 18, 2010)

So short....

What the fuck just hapened?!


----------



## cizzle (Jan 18, 2010)

ippo got beaten up some more.. that's all there is happening the last 5chapters...
starting to get tired of this fight.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 18, 2010)

Looks like even morikawa does not know what to do with this fight.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 18, 2010)

Lol and the beating goes on xD

I think after this fight Ippo is gonna become Robocop cuz after all this beating his body and mind will be destroyed and Mori will have to make him half robot/half human xD

naah just kidding....
It seems that Mori really doesnt know what to do or maybe just wants make us so angry and end the fight in an unbelievable ending, so ends up being happy.
Hopefully the last times he does it this way...


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 18, 2010)

Man , I crown this chapter(881) the most irritatin' chapter of Januari.
What the hell?!
Did somebody stole it from Mori before he could finish it , or is he bored or something.
Bringin a crappy chapter like this out :S


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 18, 2010)

How many times has Ippo's brain been rocked? That plot-shield just won't let him fall...


----------



## Whimsy (Jan 18, 2010)

Is this fight still baaaaaaaaaaaaaad? I haven't read the last 3 or 4 chapters.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 18, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Is this fight still baaaaaaaaaaaaaad? I haven't read the last 3 or 4 chapters.



Lol bad isnt good to name these last chapters more like a horror movie where the main character gets slaughtered every time but he stays alive cuz he's the "main character"

Lol


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2010)

just do a cotto ippo and kneel out


----------



## Gunners (Jan 18, 2010)

What would Ippo's ring age be now? It's not normal for a fighter to go through the amount of battles Ippo has been in let alone so early in his career. 

2 Fights with Sendo. 
Date. 
That fisher man guy. 
Vorg
Gedo
Scratch J. 
That doctor fighter. 
Sawarmaru. 

That's just off the top of my head.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2010)

Masiba, Jason guy, Kobashi as well I think that guy was called too


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah and the beating that even a 32 year old wouldnt have got


----------



## Ben Beckman (Jan 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> What would Ippo's ring age be now? It's not normal for a fighter to go through the amount of battles Ippo has been in let alone so early in his career.
> 
> 2 Fights with Sendo.
> Date.
> ...



I think since Ippo was in his first boxing match about 3 or 4 years have passed in the manga.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 18, 2010)

woli would defeat all those boxers if he had to box them at the same time


----------



## Inugami (Jan 18, 2010)

Well I think Sawamura can counter him he also has more resources than Ippo and like Mashiba (the old one ) hes a master of cheating .


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 18, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> woli would defeat all those boxers if he had to box them at the same time



LOL thats a good one 

chapter 880 translated , is it finished ? 
cuz i got the feeling i missed it


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 18, 2010)

just wait for Puar's post ;D


----------



## freetgy (Jan 18, 2010)

well this chapter doesn't really need a translation either 8D


*Spoiler*: __ 




ippo going defense style
woli smiling
crowd going mad
only interesting thing is we see woli's thoughts the first time i think ?
something along the line:
"what are you going to do now? show me,teach me
i have seen that before
same shit again (8D)"


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 18, 2010)

Ben Beckman said:


> I think since Ippo was in his first boxing match about 3 or 4 years have passed in the manga.



More like six going on seven. He was twenty just after he won the Japanese title.

But ring age means how badly has he been beaten in terms of long term damage. Punch drunkenness and suchlike.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 18, 2010)

Ippo has a "sturdy body"...he will never get brain damage.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 18, 2010)

I think Ippo was 17 when the manga started, he's at least 22 now


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 18, 2010)

This manga is trolling me now.


----------



## Velocity (Jan 18, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> I think Ippo was 17 when the manga started, he's at least 22 now



Well, that means he ages at a fourth of the speed of the average human. I must know his secret!


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 18, 2010)

Well it's Boxing of course. Getting your brains knocked around like a football does the trick. And if you are as tough as Ippo you won't even get punched knock out in the process. Diamond Jaws .


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 19, 2010)

Thankss Puar
Now i can go happy to school , lol


----------



## Raviene (Jan 19, 2010)

OK after reading the last chapter i came up w/ 2 theories..only one can be true

1. Ippo's chin is twice as sturdy as George Chuvalo's 

or

2. Woli's power is half of Paulie Malignaggi's


...im thinking its the latter ...anyways








FUCK THIS FIGHT!!!


----------



## Saiko (Jan 19, 2010)

Woli would beat Freeza into a pulp with his Freedom Style.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 19, 2010)

ugh
just rename the manga 'The Super Amazing Woli' and be done with it already

morkawa must have visited a deserted island recently and become obsessed with nature and monkeys. I think he's suffering from some kind of island induced insanity

I could see his editors getting sent next weeks chapter and reading through it thinking the story was turning a bit odd until they flip to a page thats just a big picture of a banana

and the following week they get sent nothing but pictures of bananas

they get worried and send a search party but nobody can find Morikawa and for years and years they get sent a weekly package of nothing but pictures of bananas

and thus the legend of Banana-kawa is born


----------



## BVB (Jan 19, 2010)

^ It would be on par with "Sasuke".


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 19, 2010)

Im tired of these shitty cliffhangers


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 19, 2010)

Can this get anymore pathetic?


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 19, 2010)

This must be that Nerf Ippo. I mean really? Did this guy just slap his punch away?


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks Puar. I respect IO for continuing to churn these out despite our eternal bitching about the content of the chapters...you guys are awesome. I remember back when you first kicked off and it was announced on Dynamite Glove, seems like freakin' ages ago...really cool to see the devotion you have to the series, glad to see such a solid team working on scanning/translating.

And on another note...

_Hajime no Woli_ continues <3


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Jan 19, 2010)

Jesus tapdancing Christ, TEN shitty pages?  Fucking hell.

Mercifully, Woli's getting bored, so maybe he'll end it soon.


----------



## izvr (Jan 19, 2010)

Wut? Is it let-him-tear-your-flesh-crush-his-ball attack?
Sorry Woly, you are jenius alright, just can't win this, as a man.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

Klonoa said:


> Can this get anymore pathetic?



Yes.. the  people that think Woli is realistic.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Thanks Puar. I respect IO for continuing to churn these out despite our eternal bitching about the content of the chapters...you guys are awesome. I remember back when you first kicked off and it was announced on Dynamite Glove, seems like freakin' ages ago...really cool to see the devotion you have to the series, glad to see such a solid team working on scanning/translating.
> 
> And on another note...
> 
> _Hajime no Woli_ continues <3



THIS! Puar you an your team are awesome


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2010)

This Woli bullshit just reached a whole new level of "lol wtf"


----------



## CetLot (Jan 20, 2010)

SOMEBODY KILL WOLI FOR CHRISTSAKE 
I'm really sick of this shit. Hajime no Ippo used to be GREAT but this fight is total shit, I hope Ippo kills him in the end or at least ko him out of the F%#@ng ring . That cocky lil bastard


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 20, 2010)

Woli beat the *SHIT *out of Ippo and I knew I will get pissed off when Ippo suddenly cries in the ring and one-shot awesome Woli and won a fight. 

You can stab, kick his head, headbutt him, shot him, Ippo would just think about his flashback to his coach's advices and would knock you out!

Ippo will win but against my will.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2010)

Indeed Puar and his homies are the shizzle 

stop hating on Woli bitches hes gonna win the fight to shut you guys all up


----------



## Inugami (Jan 20, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Indeed Puar and his homies are the shizzle
> 
> stop hating on Woli bitches hes gonna win the fight to shut you guys all up




tbh he deserve it but Ippo needs to win plotwise or the manga gonna get ruined.

I really wanted that Ippo lose his next fight but not in a one sided match.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 20, 2010)

This kid is able to take on Vorg to a level which Vorg had to back out 

If he don't win then whats that saying


----------



## Lazlow (Jan 20, 2010)

Klonoa said:


> Can this get anymore pathetic?





Mori is just humiliating Ippo in this fight


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 20, 2010)

I think the problem we are having is not that woli could possibly win.  Its just that hes beating the crap out of Ippo, who was suppose to be mature now.  IS the gap that different?  If so Ippo better choose a new sport


----------



## Tachikoma (Jan 20, 2010)

My problem is that Woli != a boxer.


----------



## ~rocka (Jan 20, 2010)

So mori took a few weeks off comes back with a chapter, and *surprise surprise* its the same bullshit all over again.


----------



## Teren_Kanan (Jan 20, 2010)

I personally think it's good to see Ippo get his ass handed to him. It shows he has a lot of growth to do ask a boxer, and he's no where near ready for a world title match.


----------



## korpus (Jan 20, 2010)

We're not upset about Ippo possibly losing a match, it's the way he's losing. Ippo, who's a powerful and experienced boxer, is one-sidedly getting his ass torn up by a 17 year old rookie who doesn't even know the rules of boxing and got his skills from jumping in the trees with some fucking monkeys? I mean jesus christ.


----------



## hehey (Jan 20, 2010)

Ippo's the Japanese champ, he shouldnt be getting his ass kicked this badly by this guy, if Woli is this much better than Ippo, then theres just bno way i can see Ippo _ever_ beating Martines (not even training from hell would put him at that level).


----------



## Inugami (Jan 21, 2010)

Mori can always use some plot method like the age of Martinez giving him stamina problems.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm confused. Is this guy's name Mori? Wori? Or Wally?


----------



## angieness (Jan 21, 2010)

I feel like I'm reading Naruto.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 21, 2010)

Teren_Kanan said:


> I personally think it's good to see Ippo get his ass handed to him. It shows he has a lot of growth to do ask a boxer, and he's no where near ready for a world title match.




Well than you'll be the only fan left when this manga reaches 2000 chapters.  his progression is amazingly slow at this rate.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 21, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> I'm confused. Is this guy's name Mori? Wori? Or Wally?




The name of the monkey fighter is Woli (or Wally). Mori = Jyoji Morikawa, author of Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Sayonara (Jan 21, 2010)

Morikawa is going to milk this cow dry, I don't fault him for wanting to make money but seriously this wasn't the way to go about it.


----------



## Vreyn (Jan 21, 2010)

Ippo should do the dempsy roll counter like wat he did to ryuhei and knock the shit/gut/ smile out of woli and send his happyass to the hospital wit a fked up eye and shit. this fight is ok until woli went super genius and it became a on sided fight

Go ippo, why not trying using some feights...........


----------



## Vreyn (Jan 21, 2010)

btw that was an awesome fight almost jizz my pants, my ardreneline went crazy wen ippo did the dempsy roll counter killer thing, i was like fck yea smack the shit out of ryuhei


----------



## krziboitin (Jan 21, 2010)

Ippo's going to grow a lot from this fight when he wins, but my major concern is what's going to happen to woli after he loses? It would be awesome if he had a fight with rbj. That fight would be insane. I hope woli wins that one if they do fight.


----------



## Angelus (Jan 22, 2010)

krziboitin said:


> *Ippo's going to grow a lot from this fight when he wins*, but my major concern is what's going to happen to woli after he loses? It would be awesome if he had a fight with rbj. That fight would be insane. I hope woli wins that one if they do fight.



Sorry, but LOL. Do we read the same manga? No matter how much he learns from each fight, Ippo ALWAYS seems to be hit by amnesia or something, before the next fight. Even if he wins this (fuck, of course he will), next time he'll be beaten up by his opponent for most of the fight again, until he finds a way to make his obvious Comback-KO. It's kinda sad...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2010)

Hes just going to learn a new signature move like Miyata but yeah has a boxer it looks Ippo never going to change hes lucky to has that fucking chin on ENTER :GodMode .


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 22, 2010)

The come back KO thing is getting old.  I want him to dominate someone.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 22, 2010)

he once dominated someone, forgot his name oO (i think he was a pupil of sanada ?)


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 22, 2010)

I think he dominated his kouhai ones, the first battle of New Challenger?
i forgot his name 

Ohh yeaaah Gero-michi  (*Gero-puke)
Those times with him were hilarious


----------



## Inugami (Jan 22, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> I think he dominated his kouhai ones, the first battle of New Challenger?
> i forgot his name
> 
> Ohh yeaaah Gero-michi  (*Gero-puke)
> Those times with him were hilarious



Gero-michi was pure win! much better character than Mr. Matrix.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 22, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> he once dominated someone, forgot his name oO (i think he was a pupil of sanada ?)



Karasawa?

That was a thing of beauty...I really wanted him to just blow Woli away like that. Ah well.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jan 22, 2010)

angieness said:


> I feel like I'm reading Naruto.



This manga should now be retitled to Woli


----------



## Violent by Design (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm more interested in seeing Woli's fight AFTER this one. Assuming that Woli continues boxing, it'll be more interesting (and more believable) to see how he develops given that he has top tier athletic ability. 

I do think it was very silly to have him beat Ippo up this badly. From an objective point of view, it looks like Ippo is screwed. I mean Ippo has used everything but his signature moves, and he's barely touched Woli.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 23, 2010)

been meaning to post this for awhile and found it in some file I thought was for somethign else. I think Mori is gonna go with the theme of ippo using his 'perfect form' punch in a match, but then being unable to replicate it. that's kinda what miyata's match showed, and in both veins, it will be a sort of announcement to da world. Woli falls after taking one of these:






Also, though I hate this match and think it's crap, Ippo hasn't even been getting beaten up that long, has he? I mean, hasn't only been about 3 rounds.... Irc- in HNI getting beat up for 3 or even 4 rounds straight happens Often. Ippo was getting destroyed by sawamura for 3 straight rounds outright.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 24, 2010)

Thats a really good Reply man!
I even forgot about that ultimate punch.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 24, 2010)

thanks Puar 

woli is like a little boy who is hitting his dog because it bores him, rofl, a few hours till next chapter, I HOPE IPPO CRUSHES HIM (i know he won't )


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks Puar,
Y OU ARE A W E SO ME lol
Now i have noticed it too that Ippo is making his move to his Ultimate punch thingy.
maybe we were so concentrated on the punches that were hitting ippo that we didnt noticed that he has felt how the ultimate punch is.
Kinda harsh way of Mori, to let us know it this way.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jan 24, 2010)

Awww, 9 pages?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2010)

To be fair, this is still the prettiest weekly manga I know of...

Such high quality art week after week is a strain

Indeed the writing maybe suffering for it 

Also the weekly format makes it awkward. If this was a book the Woli fight would be all in one volume. But Mori has to format it so you have each chapter ending with some kind of small resolution of cliffhanger.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2010)

Also I think Ippo panicking and struggling dealing with new things in a match is what makes them interesting. It's his weakness, like Miyata's crazy pride or Sendou's rage.

The problem with this fight is that it's utterly one sided when Ippo should be at least holding his own. Ippo hasn't been pwned like this since Martinez.


----------



## _Winter_ (Jan 24, 2010)

9 pages...


----------



## BVB (Jan 24, 2010)

_Winter_ said:


> 9 pages...



mori, the lazy ass.


----------



## ansoncarter (Jan 24, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also I think Ippo panicking and struggling dealing with new things in a match is what makes them interesting.


I'd agree if it the opponent was some legit boxer, like ippos first real world-stage opponent or whatever

but this character is like the antithesis of everything mori spent 500plus chapters promoting as admirable 

nothing wrong with the 'prodigy' type character, but this one is just so far over-the-top that there's no coming back from it

for me, the rest of the characters are now basically trash, the sport the manga is about is trash, and all the things the manga spent over a decade building up look like some kind of flimsy, fleeting thing

just my opinion


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 24, 2010)

ch.32-33

882 RAW


*Spoiler*: __ 



W T F


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks man , was waiting a couple hours for it .


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 24, 2010)

I kinda liked this chapter, TBH. At least it shows Woli thinks. xD


----------



## MethoDX (Jan 24, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> ch.32-33
> 
> 882 RAW
> 
> ...



*882 Raw Spoiler:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is that Ippo giving up in between rounds? Wish I could read it...


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 24, 2010)

(watched the chapter 882)


*Spoiler*: __ 



no disrespect people, damn man , he got hit even harder now. 
For a second I thought he would had him with that last body blow when bumping right in front of him but he just parried it again :S
#**$%* man.....




oh well...


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 24, 2010)

882:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Officially disgusted. It doesn't take 8-9 chapters to get that Woli is a boxing prodigy. He is essentially making the entire build-up to this chapter (working hard, becoming a "true professional") absolutely meaningless when Ippo has landed a pinky shot in the opening seconds of the first round. It has been 4 rounds since and Ippo's only claim to fame is that he was able to "corner" him. I understand HnI enough to know that there are usually two to three chapter swings showing off each boxer, but this is not even enjoyable. Why should I be rooting for Ippo? Before, I knew it was because Ippo was working hard to be the best-- that single-minded effort made him easy to like thru the 800+ chapters Mori put together. In the past 7-8 chapters, Ippo has been completely ruined as a character by this focus on Woli. It almost reminds me of some of the things Kishi does to Naruto with Sasuke. It doesn't endear me to this character by making his entire life, the training he goes thru, and his beliefs look completely FOOLISH by a NEW character.





JihaD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2010)

I can honestly say I don't think there is any boxer in the world who I would have expected to be able to pummel Ippo without taking any hits in return.

In my mind, even a fight with Martinez would not have been so one sided and Itagaki and Miyata may have remained un-hit but not hurt Ippo as much as this.


----------



## James (Jan 24, 2010)

Woli represents raw talent personified but I'm sure when Martinez fights full out, he'll be portrayed as having just as much talent but also the intellect and experience to go with it, making him virtually indestructable.

The sad fact is that in the Date fight he was barely even trying.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 24, 2010)

People have a hard time coming to grips with this. This is the new eyeshield 21. Fun while it lasted (though looking back the last 2 arcs of eyeshield 21 wasn't that bad in comparison .....).


----------



## typhoon72 (Jan 24, 2010)

nine...pages...
*
Nine...Pages...*

*NINE FUCKING PAGES!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jan 24, 2010)

Man strait up I would not be bad if Woli takes the title I don't want a repeat of the Randy fight with Miyata


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 24, 2010)

typhoon72 said:


> nine...pages...
> *
> Nine...Pages...*
> 
> *NINE FUCKING PAGES!!!!!!!!!!*



seriously 

i've been into this series for about a year and a half now, started with the anime and new challenger then read the manga.  Haven't had any complaints until this fight.

9 pages and nothing happens?  wtf is going on with this manga? 

It's already predictable that woli is naturally gifted, and a prodigy and his weak point is his soft ass chin.  We saw this in the first round of the fight.  

still love the series though......just dont' understand whats been going on lately with the quality

*edit* read raw of 882

*Spoiler*: __ 




predictable, another chapter of ippo getting his ass handed to him.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 24, 2010)

You know, all the people that get up to this point a year or so after this fight finishes probably won't have that much of a problem because it's short as shit.


----------



## ssjian1 (Jan 24, 2010)

Just read the raw for 882; I actually have hope for Ippo now.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't have time to put up a full translation, but at the end I get the feeling that Ippo might turn this around.  He focused on doing everything possible to at least touch Woli this chapter.  He manages to do it on p. 13, and so although he gets  rather beat up, he's smiling at the end.  When round 4 ends, he tells the coach that he hit his target, and sits in the corner telling himself that now he'll work from the bottom-up: he concentrated really hard to put himself in the right position to at least touch Woli, so from now on, little by little, he'll increase the size of his targets and finally (hopefully) start connecting with some hits.


----------



## Shade (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow, that's bullshit.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Ippo will end up winning the fight but it really is bullshit, at first I wanted him to win but him winning now would be a robbery he still got outclassed. 

I'd rather him lose the fight, then rematch Woli in some years fight him competively and win. The match should actually be stopped now, if the person is not fighting back and not defending themselves the match should end. 

Ippo is fighting like an idiot anyway. He should stop focusing on hitting Woli and makes him punch himself out. He's not used to going the distance so by round 8-12 his legs should realistically tire.


----------



## kidopitz27 (Jan 25, 2010)

I wish ippo learned how to counter dead accurate like miyata ^.^ 

woli's face in chapter 881 is like a clown the missing part is the make up hahahahha


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jan 25, 2010)

Does the writer of this manga not realize that epic comebacks only work if the fighter is actually capable of a comeback?

I thought the Randy boy fight was bad, but this seems like he's trying to one up himself in fail.


----------



## Jugger (Jan 25, 2010)

This is some time spending fight. When ippo get 900 chapter then we will see some epic fight from Takamura.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 25, 2010)

Windwaker said:


> Does the writer of this manga not realize that epic comebacks only work if the fighter is actually capable of a comeback?
> 
> I thought the Randy boy fight was bad, but this seems like he's trying to one up himself in fail.



QFT

10char.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 25, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Just read the raw for 882; I actually have hope for Ippo now.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



my first thought was that ippo gave up


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 25, 2010)

So liverblow FTW, got it.

You know, I think Woli might just break down a la Shigeta if Ippo gets a true, solid hit in on him. I doubt he's ever experienced anything like it, and having someone with retard strength drill a hole to your liver won't sit well for the first time.


----------



## Segan (Jan 25, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> So liverblow FTW, got it.
> 
> You know, I think Woli might just break down a la Shigeta if Ippo gets a true, solid hit in on him. I doubt he's ever experienced anything like it, and having someone with retard strength drill a hole to your liver won't sit well for the first time.



Yes, and we will go "what the fuck?", when Woli takes the liverblow and shrugs it off.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 25, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> been meaning to post this for awhile and found it in some file I thought was for somethign else. I think Mori is gonna go with the theme of ippo using his 'perfect form' punch in a match, but then being unable to replicate it. that's kinda what miyata's match showed, and in both veins, it will be a sort of announcement to da world. Woli falls after taking one of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lol , guys a few post back . 
Cthulhu-versailles reminded us of something, im seeing Ippo do the same routine as when he did his "ultra sound ultimate punch" and almost broke Kawamura's hand.
He's making smaller and smaller, maybe learning what to do when somebody is to fast for you and you cant connect. Someone said some post back that he wouldnt get that hard hit when fighting Miyata or Itagaki , BUT the big problem is connecting hits to them. This fight may be a answer to that. A method to hit guys that are super-fast. Maybe this was necessary ( im not saying this "long" fight was THAT necessary) but i mean so that Ippo realizes his true skill or as i just said a method to beat somebody that are to fast for him.

That's just a theory, connecting it with Cthulhu-versailles theorie.
Which I thank him very much for it cuz it also gives a tiny light of hope in the darkness of these past chapters.


----------



## MethoDX (Jan 25, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> Raw spoiler
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




882 RAW Spoiler.


*Spoiler*: __ 



That's exactly what I thought as well. It's definitely what it looks like... I can't buy a comeback at this point.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh wow 

Gooooooooooooooooooooooo Woli!!


----------



## Glued (Jan 25, 2010)

I wonder, Ippos trying to get closer and closer. Is he trying to pull a Take Keichi?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 25, 2010)

James said:


> Woli represents raw talent personified but I'm sure when Martinez fights full out, he'll be portrayed as having just as much talent but also the intellect and experience to go with it, making him virtually indestructable.
> 
> The sad fact is that in the Date fight he was barely even trying.



No, round three onwards was Martinez going all out. He flat out says this is his best.

And if Date hadn't broken his fist he would have won too.

Their was a big gap in their levels but not so big that there was an absolute difference.

Also they already said Martinez was the perfect combination of instinct and intellect.


----------



## Bleach (Jan 25, 2010)

Seemed like a waste of 9 pages...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 25, 2010)

The audience thinks it's so bad they're throwing popsicle sticks at them!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The audience thinks it's so bad they're throwing popsicle sticks at them!



FUUUUU!!!!! excellent catch !!


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 25, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The audience thinks it's so bad they're throwing popsicle sticks at them!



lol hahahaha, reps man^^


----------



## Rykiel (Jan 25, 2010)

Segan said:


> Yes, and we will go "what the fuck?", when Woli takes the liverblow and shrugs it off.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 25, 2010)

^hahahha thats a great cocky face... and being serious isn't the first time something like that happen.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 26, 2010)

LOOOK,  I just re-read chapter 864-881, and I gotta say this fight is actually prety decent and nothing close to sa bad as everyone has been raging (including me). Alot of text...

*Spoiler*: __ 




1. before the fight it was stated Woli has more raw talent than Takamura. That's a ludicrous statement, but Mori made it. Mind you, kamogawa said Taka could have taken the Jappenese championship belt right when he picked his ass up off the street! Woli has had 3 fights more than that, training, and was stated as more talented than Takamura. Going off this alon, I'd think Woli would be able to destroy a typical run of the mill japenese champion, and would at least, by the standards of this manga, be around OPB champion level. 

2. Ippo almost beasted woli in the first like he did Kurasawa. In fact, I'd call it PIS that Ippo aimed for Woli's chin when he went in instead of his body. Additionally, Ippo noted it was a completly lucky hit. Regardless, Ippo still chased Woli down, and was only bothered by his strange punching angles. Yet, because of his anti-counter training, he was fine. 

3. 870-872 Ippo pressure Woli and we see a battle of Ippo's classic style trying to chase him down. At first, Ippo is bothered by Woli's high level of skill displays and is reminded of past fights. Beyond being a mere reminder for Ippo, however, Woli's display also demonstrates and backs up the validity of him being at or beyond Takamura in terms of raw insticnt/talent. Taka even notes Woli simply moves and throws punches where they are needed. In any case, Ippo does suceed in his tactics, showing despite all those skills of Woli, that he can back his ass into a corner. Round 2 ends right there. 

4. 872-874. Ippo shows his goddamn growth even noticing Woli has a bad habit. Ippo backs this talent personified fucker into the corner again. However, Woli uses his rope-grab (something of which we all knew was coming given Vorg but didn't know how). This new trick confuses the shit outta Ippo, and really, it would confuse the shit outta most anyone. This kinda shit you'd only see in HNI. Woli then starts spamming jumps like he's some kind superhuman bastard. He's not even boxing anymore! 
Chapter 102, Page 34

5.875-876. Woli finally starts beating on Ippo. Contrary to what it might have seemed like, WOli only landed about 8 hits total despite all his stupid jumping  before this chapter.  Even during, he doesn;t really beat on Ippo too long. Yet, during this time Ippo lands a blow, but Woli elbow blocks it. This stumbling Woli, Ippo rushes in with a big swing, and Woli has bad luck and ends up in the corner. Ippo goes to Work on Woli, and instead of Ippo using the shit of stopping his momentum in weaving he did against Sawamura, PIS saves Woli again. 

6. 877-878 Ippo admits Woli is strong since the obvious tactic to beat him failed.  Ippo is in the corner, and Woli rushes in to finish him. Ippo throws a punch, which Woli blocks, but he's still all WTF. Ippo remembers Vorg teling him Woli is best in the croner, and decides he needs to take this monkey cunt down straight up. Ippo says that to himself, but still goes after Woli in the corner. Ippo gets punshied for that, and woli goes for a full-swing that Ippo blocks. End of round.

7. 879-881 Ippo now gets one-sidely beat on for 3 chapters, which is only about 1 and half rounds. If Woli had decide to not go completly offensive, his stamina would have slowed him down, and Ippo decision to go back to compact punching would have killed Woli in the end anyway. As to Woli "deflecting ippo's punch, it semed ridiculous, but since the punch was hit in half motion or something, HNI logic would say it was only at half-power.  




Having read the fight over from begin to current, I have changed my mind and gotta say the fight is fine and actually pretty good. Yeah, I say pretty good. Ippo finally going back to throwing compact punches and shit was timed fine. Earlier would have been shit, and later would have been shit. Now was the right time. Ippo will give this monkey cunt a sakki punch that scares him shitless, followed by the perfect form punch. Ippo will punch Woli so hard he can no longer box, and Woli's limp body bouncing around in the ring will be his ANNOUNCEMENT TO THE WORLD. Believe it!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 26, 2010)

I really hate the perfect punch so I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 26, 2010)

well, it might not be the perfect punch exactly. I can only see either the perfect punch signalling Ippo is moving towards his true In-Boxer form, or Ippo slowly wearing Woli down with a more tight stlyle and showing experience in dealing with this sort of speed agile fighter. Either one would be okay and work well as the last step that was blocking him from THE WORLD. Thus making this whole tour thing okay.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jan 26, 2010)

I hear there's no chapter next week...


----------



## James (Jan 26, 2010)

^That sucks if it's true.

Not because I'm eager to read another chapter of this infuriating fight but simply because breaks mean it'll take longer for the damn thing to be finished.

Have any other fights in the series been THIS one-sided for so long? I remember the Randy Boy - Miyata fight at least switched back and forth between who was dominant a few times.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 26, 2010)

I remember when people didn't want RBJ to win over Miyata because Ippo vs RBJ would be a boring match.

I hope those fuckers are happy with Woli.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 26, 2010)

Ippo versus Randy would have been great, if only for Ippo's vengeful rage.

Also that after that Ippo would fight only world rankers.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 26, 2010)

Woli is awesome to shrug and smile at Ippo's defence.

He's that good.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 26, 2010)

hes not smiling at ippos defence, hes smiling at boxing


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jan 26, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> hes not smiling at ippos defence, hes smiling at boxing



I'm sorry. I meant he IS smiling at Ippo's boxing. Not laugh with it but LAUGH AT IT! :ho


----------



## cizzle (Jan 30, 2010)

Chapter coming tomorrow right?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 30, 2010)

cizzle said:


> Chapter coming tomorrow right?



No Ippo this week.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 30, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> No Ippo this week.



Again?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 31, 2010)

James said:


> ^That sucks if it's true.
> 
> Not because I'm eager to read another chapter of this infuriating fight but simply because breaks mean it'll take longer for the damn thing to be finished.
> 
> *Have any other fights in the series been THIS one-sided for so long?* I remember the Randy Boy - Miyata fight at least switched back and forth between who was dominant a few times.



Depends if you mean round count, page count or chapter count.

About half the fights in the series are longer one-sided if you mean round count.

I'm sure I can find one if you mean page count.

I doubt there is one in terms of chapter number, but there are definitely a few close ones.


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2010)

Lol perfect punch. In essence, its nothing but a lucky punch.


Oh wait, according to Miyata's dad there is never such a thing as a lucky punch. Therefore, perfect punch doesn't even exist. IPPO LOGIC


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 31, 2010)

Yak said:


> Lol perfect punch. In essence, its nothing but a lucky punch.
> 
> 
> *Oh wait, according to Miyata's dad there is never such a thing as a lucky punch. Therefore, perfect punch doesn't even exist. IPPO LOGIC  *



 flawless right?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 31, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Again?



Yeah, at least it's what i saw on rawparadise. Next ch. on shonen magazine #11 (to be out in Japan in 02/10 but raws come usually 2 days before). So, no Woli-Ippo bitching this week


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 31, 2010)

No, the perfect punch is where everything comes together just right.

A lucky punch is one where you just fling your arm out at random and it succeeds.


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, the perfect punch *is where everything comes together just right.*
> 
> A lucky punch is one where you just fling your arm out at random and it succeeds.



Bolded part - now tell me how you achive that on a regular basis without the influence of a clusterfuck of luck. Tell me. If it was that easy, every boxer would land 'perfect punches' all the fucking time. It's lucky, just as lucky punch is when you just happen to somehow hit the opponent good enough to send him to the floor. Also, if you fling your arm out at random and you knock your opponent out that means everything just came together the right way. Its the same damn fucking thing, only named differently. Duh.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 31, 2010)

Yak said:


> Bolded part - now tell me how you achive that on a regular basis without the influence of a clusterfuck of luck. Tell me. If it was that easy, every boxer would land 'perfect punches' all the fucking time. It's lucky, just as lucky punch is when you just happen to somehow hit the opponent good enough to send him to the floor. *Also, if you fling your arm out at random and you knock your opponent out that means everything just came together the right way.* Its the same damn fucking thing, only named differently. Duh.



That was the point of the punch- timing, speed, rotation, weight: everything has to be in alignment for that punch to happen. EVERY boxer looks to land perfect punchs, but they rarely ever achieve it. In a way, the punch can be considered "lucky" in that quite a few things need to be in place for it happen, but all of those things are under the control of the boxer.

A lucky punch on the other hand, is exactly what is stated-- a punch that achieved a purpose that was not originally intended. "Flinging" your arm out is not the same thing as a perfect punch, as simply flailing away with your arms relies on too many other factors-- the other boxer being the most important--to be successful, hence a "lucky" punch.

That being said, luck is the result of preparedness meeting opportunity, and with the theme of this arc/fight being "truly working to become a professional," we can insinuate that Ippo, who has ALWAYS worked towards being a true professional, and has prepared himself as such, will most likely be capable of making his punches prefect.


JihaD


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> That was the point of the punch- timing, speed, rotation, weight: everything has to be in alignment for that punch to happen. EVERY boxer looks to land perfect punchs, but they rarely ever achieve it. In a way, the punch can be considered "lucky" in that quite a few things need to be in place for it happen, but all of those things are under the control of the boxer.
> 
> *A lucky punch on the other hand, is exactly what is stated-- a punch that achieved a purpose that was not originally intended.* "Flinging" your arm out is not the same thing as a perfect punch, as simply flailing away with your arms relies on too many other factors-- the other boxer being the most important--to be successful, hence a "lucky" punch.
> 
> ...



Bolded part again - that is nonsense. Absolute garbage. Its like pretending a boxer is throwing punches with the intention of NOT defeating his opponent with it. 

Every punch thrown by a boxer has the intention of damaging, hurting, defeating the opponent. No matter how sloppy, slow or otherwisely badly aimed it is. It all serves the purpose of winning the match, or else no boxer would EVER throw a single punch.

Nice explanation that amounts to useless babble and semantics. All too much effort from you guys about a simple point? I was making with Miyata's Da'. Guh.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 31, 2010)

Yak said:


> Bolded part again - that is nonsense. Absolute garbage. Its like pretending a boxer is throwing punches with the intention of NOT defeating his opponent with it.
> 
> Every punch thrown by a boxer has the intention of damaging, hurting, defeating the opponent. No matter how sloppy, slow or otherwisely badly aimed it is. It all serves the purpose of winning the match, or else no boxer would EVER throw a single punch.
> 
> Nice explanation that amounts to useless babble and semantics. All too much effort from you guys about a simple point? I was making with Miyata's Da'. Guh.



First off, some punches are thrown for matter such as gauging distance or probing defense; You will see boxers throw these type of weak punches all the time, usually in the opening seconds of the 1st round. These type of punches don't generally have the power to cause damage. That being said, if the opponent slips, lowers his head into the punch and relaxes his chin, and he gets knocked out, would this punch not be a "lucky" punch, considering the factors involved? What if a boxer stumbles backwards and goes to grab the ropes and accidently hits his opponent, causing a knockdown. Would that "punch" not be considered lucky? This leads into my second point: a lucky punch is exactly what I described, and a sloppy, slow, or badly aimed punch all fall within that category. That punch becomes "lucky" when it accomplishes a goal that it should accomplish, such as a knockout or match turnaround. If a boxer who was attempting throw perfect form punches was fighting someone who was just flailing their arms around, who would you expect to win? Yea, the person flailing may "mean" to hurt the other boxer, but do you see him actually succeeding? Conversely, do you see the boxer who is focusing on correct form LOSING to the person flailing his arms out "trying" to hurt his opponent?

Regardless, there is clearly a difference in what Kawagama was talking about, and what Papa Ichiro was talking about.  You are attempting to compare two things that are not similar: a boxers desire to punch perfectly, and a punch that achieves a purpose that was not intended. By attempting to marginalize both their conversations and then compare them based on this, you are subverting the purpose of both conversation, which kills your argument. Your point therefore becomes invalid because you don't know what the hell you are talking about.




JihaD


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2010)

Maybe I'm really just having a completely different outlook on what a 'punch' is due to my Karate upbringing than you but man, you've completely run my joke in the ground now with that longwinded explanation, its no fun anymore. Damn spoilsport.


----------



## Pandorax (Jan 31, 2010)

LOL
My IQ went 10 points higher by reading this explanation about the difference between a Perfect punch and Lucky punch.

And Yak don't worry , the whole discussion and babbling was indeed funny , the joke gained a higher level ,


----------



## Yak (Jan 31, 2010)

I could rant my ass off for hours about the philosophy behind the punch but I don't think this manga deserves it anymore


----------



## switchhitter (Feb 1, 2010)

It's hilarious how you forum hermits think and believe that you can talk about boxing after reading a manga.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 1, 2010)

^So you make an account just to say that ?

But well yeah...I remember some of those discussions about how realistic was Woli backed with ''in my former boxing days''  that I'm not saying they are lies but still sounds very lulz.


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

Is ippo still fighting that little ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) woli?


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 1, 2010)

Lol yeah , im just waiting for whenever there will be a twist in the fight. 
lets see if Ippo can get out of this one


----------



## Yak (Feb 1, 2010)

switchhitter said:


> It's hilarious how you forum hermits think and believe that you can talk about boxing after reading a manga.



Actually I think I can talk about boxing because I've been doing it for a while HURR


----------



## Sayonara (Feb 1, 2010)

Fuckin hell I hope taking a break means hes actually going to write something new for once.



switchhitter said:


> It's hilarious how you forum hermits think and believe that you can talk about boxing after reading a manga.



I find it more hilarious that you registered an account just so you could post that.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 1, 2010)

switchhitter said:


> It's hilarious how you forum hermits think and believe that you can talk about boxing after reading a manga.



 **


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 1, 2010)

Man, what the fuck is this:



???

HUAHUAHUHAUHAUHUAH


----------



## SAFFF (Feb 1, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Lol yeah , im just waiting for whenever there will be a twist in the fight.
> lets see if Ippo can get out of this one



Hasn't this shit been going on since August?!?

jesus.....


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 1, 2010)

Supreme Alchemist Fan said:


> Hasn't this shit been going on since August?!?
> 
> jesus.....



Yeah something like that but already accepted it and ill just wait patiently till a new fight comes.
Im really enjoying it now , cuz i changed my mind about it . Ippo doesnt have to win necessarily, there are plenty other characters in the manga that interested me more.

There's a reason behind that, my opinion is that whatever Ippo encounters he shall fight for the World Belt, but the story of the characters isnt that sure.
That's why im more interested in the other characters than Ippo


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 1, 2010)

All the recent major fights have more or less 25 chapters. This fight started at #865-866 (the Woli arc started at #856) so i predict it will go at least until #890. So, it's at least 8 more weeks to go (starting from feb 8th since there's no Ippo this week). The #890 would go out at march 29th but there's a high possibility that Morikawa will take a break somewhere between those chapters.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 1, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Man, what the fuck is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what the....


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 1, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Man, what the fuck is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LMAO xD
You know they should make one of monkeys ( Representing Woli ) xD
But still the wolves where hilarious xD


Furry No Taku!

great man


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Puar ,



*Spoiler*: __ 



Now we are getting somewhere lol ,
he managed to hit him with a tiny body blow , next week we'll see if he still has strength left.
Still the downpoint is that Ippo's defense is nowhere to be found, but the battle is going the good direction. 
It seems that Woli's God Mode Cheat is losing its effect.
Ippo is doing small by small and doing the basics, lets see if this can get him the win


----------



## korpus (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish Ippo would nail Woli so hard that his ribs pierce his organs (he is Kamogawas successor after all). Woli then proceeds with falling down on the mat and dying from internal bleeding.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Puar like always good scans 

I swear Ippo should just give up now


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks Puar



korpus said:


> I wish Ippo would nail Woli so hard that his ribs pierce his organs (he is Kamogawas successor after all). Woli then proceeds with falling down on the mat and dying from internal bleeding.



lol, did you even read the last chapters? wolis organs would DODGE his ribs


----------



## TalikX (Feb 2, 2010)

This match just gets worse and worse....


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 2, 2010)

Well, the end of this chap and the chap was lame, but I still stand by the fact this fight at least shows growth (or no regression) for Ippo. Moreover, Woli being as "talented/instict" fighter is necessary at this point. Woli is just the right level that when Ippo beats him he is ready for bigger competition, but at the same time shows Ippo would get taken apart by Ricardo and those below him.
---

In earlier rounds Ippo showed the same skill from Kurasawa fight and even growth in that respect. Furthermore, despite Woli breaking out a smash, he still maintained his compusre and was going to take him apart. PIS saved Woli here.

In the rounds were Woli began to go wild, Ippo rushed at first to compensate, but quickly went back to small and precise blows. Imo= growth compared to geo, take, etc fights...

Now, Ippo is slowly building to get a feeling for Woli. CIS saved Woli in 882. If Ippo was just a rough fighter like sendo and bullied or held onto woli to beat him up, that would be all she wrote. Moreover, IPPO didn't use his 10cm punch or rotate= lol mori.

The end of the chapter was more nonsense and Mori purposely trying to make it seem like this fight should be a struggle for Ippo. Ippo would have destroyed Woli in the first round if not for his Mori shielding him.

I hope Woli gets taken down like Ralph anderson.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 2, 2010)

Please people don't compare this situation with the Anderson one that guy was a villain when well Woli is really a good kid despise is hated in this thread xD .

He don't deserve the fate of Anderson...meh at this point he deserve to win but that would be also lame.

I already said this but gonna say it again.I don't see a good conclusion for this fight no matter who wins .

btw why of the people this thread read Karate Shoukoushi Kohinata Minoru ? I'm not saying its the same thing like hni but there's a guy that reminds me a lot at Takamura...badass series give it a try.


----------



## tenten-2-20 (Feb 2, 2010)

This is just insulting; this entire series has done nothing but educate us and inform us of the inner workings of boxing and the HnI universe. The introduction of Woli is stripping us of the pre-laid foundation that has empowered this series. Ippo has gone through so many trials and tribulations, and this manga in particular makes sure we progress with him every step of the way. We are told what he is training, why he is doing it, and the effects it will have on his form/awareness/skill etc.

Now introduce someone who has enough natural talent to make miata and takamaru look like chumps. Ok as absurd that it is that he can somehow magically perform perfect counter motions and his form leaves no openings.....why on EARTH is Ippo unable to maintain and semblance of defense. It's like every fight witnessed and lesson learned has been ret-conned.


----------



## Id (Feb 2, 2010)

I hope Ippo gets K.O.ed.


----------



## cizzle (Feb 6, 2010)

No ippo yet?


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 6, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Man, what the fuck is this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no words, man.


----------



## korpus (Feb 7, 2010)

cizzle said:


> No ippo yet?



Don't think there's a chapter this week.


----------



## cizzle (Feb 7, 2010)

again? OMG haha... Maybe all the writers want some time to think about how to let ippo win this one...


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 7, 2010)

korpus said:


> Don't think there's a chapter this week.



That was last week; There should be a chapter this week.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 7, 2010)

The raw should be out tomorrow.


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 7, 2010)

If people are impatient to wait for the download post, just check out Raw Paradise.
I think you'll find it there


----------



## korshil (Feb 8, 2010)

nothing in raw paradise man...wtf?where's ippo?


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 8, 2010)

mori probably decided to stop the manga before letting woli become champion of the universe


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

its like people are impatient for complain xD...

next chapter gonna be more of Woli owning Ippo perhaps its going to be like that for another 3 chapters .


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol  I hope not, i expected a little twist bcuz of the last chapter. The Ippo smiley thing, maybe it took longer than expected to put the twist together.

I expect some explanation this next chapter, not really a fight thing or so .
Probably not even the beginning of the next round.

Let's just wait and see, the complainers can go on with complaining and the others do what they allways did.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 8, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Lol  I hope not, i expected a little twist bcuz of the last chapter. The Ippo smiley thing, maybe it took longer than expected to put the twist together.
> 
> I expect some explanation this next chapter, not really a fight thing or so .
> Probably not even the beginning of the next round.
> ...




Nah, half of the chapter will be on the corner with some Ippo-Kamogawa drama. The other half will be the preparations for a slow change that should begin in the next week chapter.


----------



## korshil (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah but,when?when exactly is ch 883 going to be released?at least if someone knows plz tell us so as to stop waiting  if nothing's supposed to be released


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 8, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> mori probably decided to stop the manga before letting woli become champion of the universe





sounds plausable :ho


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 8, 2010)

I can't take much more of this.


----------



## korshil (Feb 8, 2010)

let's see.Cell...uumm i mean woli ,has everyone's skill and no one's weakness.his punching power exceeds that of takamura,martinez,ippo and sendo altogether,he is "over 9 thousaaaaaaand" times faster than itagaki and miyatta,his arms although shorter than mashiba's can extend up to 10 metres longer,and finally,he can take on all the boxers in HNP and win by KO in the first 2 seconds of round 1 with just one punch...that's woli for ya


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

korshil said:


> let's see.Cell...uumm i mean woli ,has everyone's skill and no one's weakness.*his punching power* exceeds that of takamura,martinez,ippo and sendo



No it looks like he has average punching power ...like almost all geniuses in this manga.  the day Ippo face a genius who also has punching power is going to be the day he lose again .


----------



## Segan (Feb 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> No it looks like he has average punching power ...like almost all geniuses in this manga.  the day Ippo face a genius who also has punching power is going to be the day he lose again .


Takamura anyone?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> No it looks like he has average punching power ...like almost all geniuses in this manga.  the day Ippo face a genius who also has punching power is going to be the day he lose again .


I agree. If Woli had the kind of power that Ippo has. Ippo would have been dead by now


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2010)

Segan said:


> Takamura anyone?



Almost all ,not all    ..


----------



## korshil (Feb 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> No it looks like he has average punching power ...like almost all geniuses in this manga.  the day Ippo face a genius who also has punching power is going to be the day he lose again .



i was just joking but at any rate ippo has lost to date who was supposed to be much weaker than ippo in terms of punching power.plus ippo is supposed to have surpassed sendo by a little bit.
anyway woli is much more talented than date but he lacks experience and he ignores the meaning of beating.he doesn't know.if this turns into an brawl ippo's gloves will be painted with blood and it surely won't be his.if he manages to recover from the build up damage that is...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 8, 2010)

tenten-2-20 said:


> This is just insulting; this entire series has done nothing but educate us and inform us of the inner workings of boxing and the HnI universe. The introduction of Woli is stripping us of the pre-laid foundation that has empowered this series. Ippo has gone through so many trials and tribulations, and this manga in particular makes sure we progress with him every step of the way. We are told what he is training, why he is doing it, and the effects it will have on his form/awareness/skill etc.
> 
> Now introduce someone who has enough natural talent to make miata and takamaru look like chumps. Ok as absurd that it is that he can somehow magically perform perfect counter motions and his form leaves no openings.....why on EARTH is Ippo unable to maintain and semblance of defense. It's like every fight witnessed and lesson learned has been ret-conned.



I don't really get how Woli is that much different than Takamura or Hawk.

Takamura was supposedly National Champ level without any training and Hawk took the World Title without training. From what I've gathered Woli at leasts does some training even if it's only been for a half a year or whatever.

My only problem is that this fight is too long. I mean Takamura beat his National Champ in 1 round so Woli should be doing the same.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 8, 2010)

So, no chapter this week either?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 8, 2010)

Raw out... HNI 883


*Spoiler*: __ 



Woli has officially broken the laws of physics... I don't know what else to say




JihaD


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 8, 2010)

Holy shit. Woli isn't human.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 8, 2010)

Woli is fucking Godlike. He's most definitely going to be something incredible down the line.

And can someone _PLEASE_ give us a short and quick summary of whats actually going on (translation-wise)? I promise rep to whoever does this.


----------



## Ryugaisan (Feb 9, 2010)

Woli is the Aizen of HnI. This is just ridiculous now.


----------



## Slanzar (Feb 9, 2010)

He isn?t Aizen  he?s SpiderWoli!! come on this fight is worst than hitting God?s face....


----------



## ssjian1 (Feb 9, 2010)

*883 Chapter summary*



Solon Solute said:


> Woli is fucking Godlike. He's most definitely going to be something incredible down the line.
> 
> And can someone _PLEASE_ give us a short and quick summary of whats actually going on (translation-wise)? I promise rep to whoever does this.




*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo, in a quiet voice, tells himself that he'll aim to "hit" (just touch, really) Woli 5 times next round.  Despite his body's condition, the coach gets the feeling that Ippo really wants to keep going, so he agrees with the plan and tells him to concentrate on just getting those 5 small hits.  Then, as hinted at last chapter, they'll work up to bigger targets.  Meanwhile, Woli is disappointed because it seems like Ippo has nothing else to teach him in terms of boxing.  Miguel tells him to just play it cool and remain calm for the next round, concentrating on whether or not Ippo has anything else to show.  Ippo's corner sends him off to round 5 with an enthusiastic "Wipe that smile off his face!"/"Don't let it end while he's still laughing at you!" type cheer.  Ippo turns back with a frown.  He flashes back to all the times he's interacted with Woli and comes to the grand realization that he's not being laughed at.  The people in the stands, even the people in his own corner, are just mistaken.  Woli is smiling because, using his elite athletic abilities, he has simply come to love boxing and he is just enjoying himself.  This gives Ippo some new energy, because he feels the same way as Woli and actually, he doesn't want to lose to him in terms of their shared fighting-because-I-love-boxing spirit.  So he starts off round 5 with a very nice dash, showing no real signs of the damage he took in the last round.  Woli on the other hand is seriously thinking to himself, "If Makunouchi has nothing else to teach me, I'm going to end it..."  However, as planned with Miguel, he decides to give Ippo one more chance to show him something new, and starts off the round by climbing up the corner post like a monkey and bounding into the air towards Ippo.  It ends with both of them dashing towards each other, Ippo (and others) visibly shaken by Woli's monkey-bounce-dash.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 9, 2010)

^

Thanks. + Rep


----------



## Angelus (Feb 9, 2010)

Mori is taking the whole Wally-is-like-a-monkey thing way too far now...

Next time we'll probably see Takamura taking off into the air and flying a few rounds above the ring, before he takes a nosedive and kills his opponent with the "ultimate-dynamite-hawk-punch".


----------



## cizzle (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm just gonna stop reading Ippo for the next two months.. Maybe then i get to see some good chapters.
The last 10 chapters is just from wolli jumping in the ring, nothing more.. 

Character building is one thing, but this is just ridiculous. We allready know wolli is a monkey boy, we don't need 10 chapters of ringjumping to notice that!!


----------



## Senkou (Feb 9, 2010)

Tuco said:


> I hope Ippo gets K.O.ed.



I want Ippo to lose too but not because I hate him. If Ippo loses it would be the perfect time for him to go to the world stage. He won't have the responsibility of defending the japan national title anymore and he can just move on to the world stage. Just like Sendo, Mashiba, and Vorg before him. They all lost the horribly and decided to go to the world stage. lol


I just have a feeling Ippo is gonna pull something out his ass and win though. He will figure a way to go from "barely touch" to "breaking your ribs". I just know it.


----------



## cizzle (Feb 9, 2010)

Who could be the next jap champ then? Itagaki maybe haha

but when ippo can't beat monkey boy, how can he beat the world champ?


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2010)

Woli is too ridiculous. How can Mori make this fight more shitty than it already is?


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 9, 2010)

OH - MY - GOD!
is he a spider now?


----------



## korshil (Feb 9, 2010)

cizzle said:


> I'm just gonna stop reading Ippo for the next two months.. Maybe then i get to see some good chapters.
> The last 10 chapters is just from wolli jumping in the ring, nothing more..
> 
> Character building is one thing, but this is just ridiculous. We allready know wolli is a monkey boy, we don't need 10 chapters of ringjumping to notice that!!



yeah i'm with ya...i'll do the same


----------



## Narutofan (Feb 9, 2010)

woli = vega without mask?


----------



## Segan (Feb 9, 2010)

korshil said:


> yeah i'm with ya...i'll do the same


Like hell you will


----------



## korpus (Feb 9, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I don't really get how Woli is that much different than Takamura or Hawk.
> 
> Takamura was supposedly National Champ level without any training and Hawk took the World Title without training. From what I've gathered Woli at leasts does some training even if it's only been for a half a year or whatever.
> 
> My only problem is that this fight is too long. I mean Takamura beat his National Champ in 1 round so Woli should be doing the same.



Well the question is why were Hawk and Takamura strong in the first place? Yeah, they where geniuses when it came to instinct, but in both their cases it was heavily empathised that their natural style was something that had evolved from having been through countless upon countless of streetfights. 

They had a huge amount of fighting experience before they ever had even laced up the boxing gloves for the first time. Now, what has Woli done? What's his experience? Oh yeah, nothing. He jumped through the trees with a bunch of monkeys and all of a sudden he's world class level in fighting.

Sense - Woli makes none, even for HnI standards.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 9, 2010)

korpus said:


> Well the question is why were Hawk and Takamura strong in the first place? Yeah, they where geniuses when it came to instinct, but in both their cases it was heavily empathised that their natural style was something that had evolved from having been through countless upon countless of streetfights.
> 
> They had a huge amount of fighting experience before they ever had even laced up the boxing gloves for the first time. Now, what has Woli done? What's his experience? Oh yeah, nothing. He jumped through the trees with a bunch of monkeys and all of a sudden he's world class level in fighting.
> 
> Sense - Woli makes none, even for HnI standards.



i agree, but you have to add that takamura trained the shit out of his body before every fight! he isnt just instinct and raw talent like hawk, he is well trained and hes very good at the basics


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 9, 2010)

So who still thinks woli is a legitimate boxer raise your hands.


----------



## Rykiel (Feb 9, 2010)

oh hey Ippo's getting fired up and shit, hopefully he'll end this tedious figh-





*Spoiler*: __ 




NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## korshil (Feb 9, 2010)

Segan said:


> Like hell you will



yeah i know've been telling this since november


----------



## TalikX (Feb 9, 2010)

Woli would be a terrible opponent for Ippo to lose to. He has ZERO backstory, except for the fact that hes a fucking monkey in asia that is super athletic. Let's just let Ippo lose to some douchebag who doesn't give a darn about what he is doing.


----------



## ilhyan01 (Feb 10, 2010)

is it just me? why is it that i get the feeling that this is the part ippo's gonna turn this around? but the whole fight sucks thou


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 10, 2010)

^

And it'd suck even more if Ippo made a maricle turn-around. Woli's using Freedom again for gods sake.


----------



## Sayonara (Feb 10, 2010)

Seriously hows Mori been getting away with this? Someone Somewhere must have told him his mangas become a joke.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 10, 2010)

Perhaps HNI gonna be canceled and hes experimenting new things for his new manga with the last chapters  .


----------



## Slanzar (Feb 10, 2010)

Maybe he´s only trying some Masami Kurumada Boxing Style XD


----------



## korpus (Feb 11, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> i agree, but you have to add that takamura trained the shit out of his body before every fight! he isnt just instinct and raw talent like hawk, he is well trained and hes very good at the basics



Never said he wasn't, in fact, both of his world title challenges has done nothing but bashing this into our heads. But Takamura was still born with insane instincts (like when he snapped againt Hawk for example).


----------



## Inugami (Feb 11, 2010)

Don't compare the badassery of Takamura with the exaggerate talent of Wol,at least Takamura have problems in his matches and get punched....but again he also has insane punch power that Woli lacks.


----------



## Velocity (Feb 11, 2010)

If ye think this is bad, wait 'til you read Chapter 1000... Ippo is going to use an punch so powerful that the vibrations from it will cause every rib of Woli's to shatter.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 11, 2010)

Damn guys I know this fight is dragging on to much.
But I woulden't mind if Woli defeated Ippo.I seriously don't want another Mallcom Gedo situation of plot helping bullshit


----------



## korpus (Feb 11, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Don't compare the badassery of Takamura with the exaggerate talent of Wol,at least Takamura have problems in his matches and get punched....but again he also has insane punch power that Woli lacks.



I don't, in fact I'm doing quite the opposite


----------



## Double Arts Sui (Feb 12, 2010)

Woli is hitting consistently but he's not strong, Ippo has faced stronger men in his career (Sendo anyone?) so he may look hurt and shaken but he's not that damaged RLY.

But good lord, Mori-san, end the thing already


----------



## Dog of War (Feb 13, 2010)

Double Arts Sui said:


> Woli is hitting consistently but he's not strong, Ippo has faced stronger men in his career (Sendo anyone?) so he may look hurt and shaken but he's not that damaged RLY.



Really? I can't remember the last time I saw Ippo looking this down-and-out. He's absolutely diabolical.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 14, 2010)

New raw out: Ippo 884


*Spoiler*: __ 









JihaD


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Feb 14, 2010)

OMG THIS IS SO SHIT.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 14, 2010)

can someone make a quick trans? especially takamura in page 7 and miguel page 14! would be great


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 14, 2010)

Unless Miguel is saying "Why the hell won't he go down?" on one of those pages, then this entire chapter is a waste .


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2010)

If Ippo don't go down in the next chapter this manga would be in the same fail levels of Bleach.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> If Ippo don't go down in the next chapter this manga would be in the same fail levels of Bleach.



hmm, this fight is an illusion? WOLI = AIZEN?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 14, 2010)

Maybe he will caress Woli's face next chapter.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 14, 2010)

Why is it becoming more apparent to me that Ippo is going to pull a win out of his ass, despite his inhuman beating? Everything just suddenly seems out of place and predictable...

btw, can someone give us a quick summary?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> If Ippo don't go down in the next chapter this manga would be in the same fail levels of Bleach.



In fairness, it took Ippo forever to drop against Sendo (2nd Fight), too, and there is now way Woli has the same power as Sendo...



JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2010)

But I don't remember Sendo  punch him that many times .


hmm perhaps I need to reread the old chapters .



insi_tv said:


> hmm, this fight is an illusion? WOLI = AIZEN?


When Ippo punch Woli again it turns to be an illusion of him and he end punching Kamogawa xD.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> But I don't remember Sendo  punch him that many times .
> 
> 
> hmm perhaps I need to reread the old chapters .



Sendo beat the HELL outta Ippo in the middle rounds... He basically made Ippo scared, dropped his weight, and beat on Ippo for about 2-3 rounds!


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZiSTbesxuw&feature=PlayList&p=BC778C52CFDD8952&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/YOUTUBE]


JihaD


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 14, 2010)

can't remember the sendo fight that good but ippo would be fucking dead if sendo hit him that much! if i remember correctly ippo was in turtle mode after sendo enraged... 
think i have to reread ippo after i reread Vagabond 

good video jihad, i still have the anime, it's better than the new one (except the hawk fight)


----------



## VonDoom (Feb 14, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> New raw out: Ippo 884
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Don't worry, now that Ippo's eaten punches for a solid 16 chapters and Woli's been lulled into ignoring Ippo's body blows, Ippo's going to cripple Woli next chapter with a full power liver punch.  

Christ, it's almost an exact repeat pacing-wise of the Gedo fight...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2010)

Sendou dropped Ippo two or three times in six rounds but Ippo dropped him as many times. He was getting hits on Sendou that he isn't on Woli.

Then again, Sendou is, like, the second most powerful Featherweight in the Ippoverse whereas Woli is an outboxer which in HNI universally means weakass punches.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Sendo beat the HELL outta Ippo in the middle rounds... He basically made Ippo scared, dropped his weight, and beat on Ippo for about 2-3 rounds!
> 
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wZiSTbesxuw&feature=PlayList&p=BC778C52CFDD8952&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



that video isn't enough proof , later gonna reread hni after my GTO 
reread .

but I don't remember anything like the Woli one sided fight in that match .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2010)

Sendou was totally incontrol from the early part of round 2 to the end of round three. Nowhere near the one sided drubbing Ippo is getting right now.


----------



## ssjian1 (Feb 14, 2010)

*884 translation*



Solon Solute said:


> Why is it becoming more apparent to me that Ippo is going to pull a win out of his ass, despite his inhuman beating? Everything just suddenly seems out of place and predictable...
> 
> btw, can someone give us a quick summary?



I had some free time today, so I translated 884 for everyone.  Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1
Ippo: I lost him again.. where is he?  The coach is pointing his finger... there?!  Gone already..  Where is he?

Page 2
Kimura: Is he seriously running loops around him?!
Aoki: THAT'S NOT HUMAN!
Takamura: Yeah, because he's become something else.  A monkey.
Coach: D-

Page 3
Coach: Does this mean he's going to go all-out from now on?

Page 4
Ippo: T- too fast.  My mind's already made up that I won't lose, but.. my body can't keep up.
Coach: ?I?ll touch him 5 times.?  Are you telling me we can't even clear that small objective?

Page 5
Ippo: He's coming.
Announcer: With that great speed, Woli bolts forward!  He closes in on Ippo in zigzags!!
Ippo: Will it be left or right? Above or below? He's got so many choices.  He disappeared below.  Here...

Page 6
Ippo: Uwa!  (No good! I can't hit him with a big one. And even though I already know that.. they just come out anyway.)

Page 7
Coach: He can't catch him at all.
Crowd 1: Ahhh! He's about to fall! 
Crowd 2: Oh no! This is bad!
Kimura: THIS IS REALLY BAD!
Aoki: HE'S IN A HUGE PINCH!  (When Japanese people are in a tough situation ("in a pinch"), they actually use the word pinch.  Aoki uses DAI-PINCH for Big Pinch here.)
Takamura: Bad? Pinch? I wonder. That's not what Ippo's thinking, guys.

Page 8
Ippo: I'm grateful!  This is such a big chance for me!! There's no way I can follow his top-class movements.  I definitely won't even get used to them all the way until the final round.  When he breaks away, there's no way my arms can reach him.  When he comes to me, that's my only chance!  
Crowd: H- he's coming again!
Ippo: Only when he comes to me... my hands will reach.

Page 9
Ippo: Don't rush it. Once I can match his movements at this range, I'll move upwards.  Be patient....  Hold on.  It has to be at a time when I can be sure of his whereabouts.  In other words,

Page 10
Woli: That.  doesn't even faze me.
Ippo: He's here...

Page 11
Ippo: Right in front of my eyes.. He's right there.

Page 12
Announcer: That hurt! Makunouchi's back goes lunging out!!
Coach: Kid...  He's been looking ahead already.  His mind's already set up.  While you told me ahead of time that you were prepared for the worst, now I've seen your determination with my own eyes.  Don't lose that state of mind!
Ippo: T-two times.  I got him 2 times... !

Page 13
Announcer: Ippo's body returns to a tight, upright position!  Without missing a beat, Woli moves in again!
Crowd 1: AHH! This is bad!!  Real bad!
Crowd 2: Look out!  LOOK OUT!
Kimura: DON'T JUST STAND THERE!
Aoki: HOLD YOUR GROUND!
Announcer: He can't hold that position!  He takes the hit!!
Ippo: He's...r-right...there..

Page 14
Coach: Got him!!  Alright!  That makes 3, doesn't it? Just 2 more to reach the goal.
Miguel: WOLI!  (Is it really alright to just keep taking those body shots?)
Woli: I'm fine!  ("Be calm. Concentrate."  I know.  If a heavy punch comes, I won't take it.)
Miguel: ALRIGHT! GOO!

Page 15
Ippo: F-four times.  
Coach: Just one more!  Do it, kid!
Crowd: Ah, Ahhh!

Page 16
Announcer: He gets hit downward!
Crowd 1: Ohhhh~
Crowd 2: He just took a BIG one!
Ippo: Just one more until I reach my goal.  Until I get that final hit, there's no way I'll go down.

Page 17
Ippo: A-
Kimura: He's coming from below!
Itagaki: Dodge it!!
Aoki: RUN AWAY!
Ippo: Don't run away. Because he's right here.

Page 18
Ippo: Got him 5 times!  I reached my goal!!
Text along the side of the page: The small goal was reached, yes, but the cost of doing so was huge.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 14, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I had some free time today, so I translated 884 for everyone.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the Trans!!!

So Ippo has FINALLY gotten down the timing to hit Woli, but at the cost of some huge hits???


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I had some free time today, so I translated 884 for everyone.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



wooooo! awesome job !! rep!


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 14, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I had some free time today, so I translated 884 for everyone.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



really awesome! can't rep you now but THANKS!


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 14, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I had some free time today, so I translated 884 for everyone.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks. +Rep.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the trans +rep will come when I can


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 15, 2010)

From that trnslation this chapter feels the same as the last!


----------



## Sayonara (Feb 15, 2010)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> From that trnslation this chapter feels the same as the last!



What you talking about dude? He touched him man, FIVE TIMES! This is getting to exciting now.


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah now Woli feels comfortabel and thinks Ippo hasnt any strength left , that was his goal to get the first 5 hits.
And then his next plan would come in work.


----------



## korshil (Feb 16, 2010)

i want woli to get out of the ring on a stretcher


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 16, 2010)

everyone wants that and the bad thing is: it will happen


----------



## Angelus (Feb 16, 2010)

Why is that a bad thing? It's about fucking time that Ippo beats the shit out of Wally and moves on. I want to see Ippo fighting some world rankers soon.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 16, 2010)

I liked Ippo's fights when he had decent preperation for the fight. Remember when he worked on the Gazille punch as means of hitting Vorg?

Or when he worked on his stamina to give him an edge in the final rounds against that fisherman. 

His fights now are ridiculous. I'm not surprised that he's struggling because his preparation for recent fights have been poor. This fight with Woli I'd enjoy it a lot more if it wasn't so one sided.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 16, 2010)

Good point gunners.  His preparation was supposedly with Miyata in mind.  But really even miyata would destroy him in this current condition.


----------



## korshil (Feb 17, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Good point gunners.  His preparation was supposedly with Miyata in mind.  But really even miyata would destroy him in this current condition.



miyatta destroy ippo???no f*cking way.miyatta is talented but he doesn't have half of the stamina and defense ippo has.he's too fragile.maybe he'd win by points but ippo who is a little stronger than sendo would rip miyatta apart in a brawl


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 17, 2010)

If Miyata was fragile than he should have been knocked out cold by Randy, given the punishment he absorbed. 

His 'glass-made eyes', however, prevailed, it seems.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 17, 2010)

korshil said:


> miyatta destroy ippo???no f*cking way.miyatta is talented but he doesn't have half of the stamina and defense ippo has.he's too fragile.maybe he'd win by points but ippo who is a little stronger than sendo would rip miyatta apart in a brawl



Randy boy was pummeling Miyata.  Based off that last fight, I have no doubts that Miyata could beat current ippo.


----------



## korshil (Feb 17, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Randy boy was pummeling Miyata.  Based off that last fight, I have no doubts that Miyata could beat current ippo.



why don't we make it simple?i don't think randy boy is as strong as sendo or ippo.however ippo has been pummelled too by all his opponents.do not even forget that sendo beat the hell out of miyatta in a spar.the thing is that randy is truly "talent personified" like gedo said,however i don't think that he'd last against ippo or sendo in a brawl.ippo can simply take a punch.probably stronger and more punches than miyatta.in one thing i agree however.ippo's condition sucks right now...so anything's possible


----------



## Inugami (Feb 17, 2010)

Miyata didn't fight Sendo seriously if he would use the same footwork like the one he used in the Randy match he would pwn Sendo....and I hate to say that because I love Sendo.

Even if Randy has less power than Sendo or Ippo I doubt those two would hit Miyata that many times .


that day Miyata fought with RBJ he was a fucking monster with no weakness ....that's why that fight sucked.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 17, 2010)

Thats my point .... Ippo wouldn't land nearly as much hits on Miyata as RBJ...RBJ had speed and power...


----------



## korshil (Feb 17, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Miyata didn't fight Sendo seriously if he would use the same footwork like the one he used in the Randy match he would pwn Sendo....and I hate to say that because I love Sendo.
> 
> Even if Randy has less power than Sendo or Ippo I doubt those two would hit Miyata that many times .
> 
> ...



do u really think that once miyatta is cornered,footwork matters?he's just a small fry for hard punchers just like ippo when he is against the ropes or the corner.at any rate i just wish miyatta had at least average punching power.he'd easily beat anyone with it.i hate the fact that he depends only on counters


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 17, 2010)

Yes really.  Miyata's foot work is fast enough to get him out of a corner.  and hes to fast to corner.  Ippo doesnt have the speed to corner him.  and soon as Ippo does one of his huge swings hes going to eat that power x 2.  Im just saying the Miyata that fought RBJ can be current ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 17, 2010)

korshil said:


> do u really think that once miyatta is cornered,footwork matters?he's just a small fry for hard punchers just like ippo when he is against the ropes or the corner.at any rate i just wish miyatta had at least average punching power.he'd easily beat anyone with it.i hate the fact that he depends only on counters



Miyata a small fry for Ippo?...come on dude you are trolling right ?

also remember that Ippo can't see him defeating Miyata...that his big problem hes mentally defeated before the fight .


----------



## korshil (Feb 17, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Miyata a small fry for Ippo?...come on dude you are trolling right ?
> 
> also remember that Ippo can't see him defeating Miyata...that his big problem hes mentally defeated before the fight .



no no it has nothing to do with ippo or miyatta.it has to do with power...for me it's power over speed.and believe me,i'm the only one who doesn't troll around here.seems like everyone here is a miyatta fan...i am not an ippo fan.i personally digg mashiba.well anyway we cannot be sure about anything


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 18, 2010)

korshil said:


> no no it has nothing to do with ippo or miyatta.it has to do with power...for me it's power over speed.and believe me,i'm the only one who doesn't troll around here.seems like everyone here is a miyatta fan...i am not an ippo fan.i personally digg mashiba.well anyway we cannot be sure about anything



Power over speed?

Come on man?! are you serious?!
If you cant hit then you cant win so wtf are you talking about power.
its useless if you dont have the speed to hit.

So no its not power, even if you dont have the same amount power like Sendo/Ippo you can still knockout somebody or win, not by showing off and knowing you have more power. More hits(without big power) means building damage that will get you at the later rounds.

You are clearly wrong about the whole power and speed thingy so leave that comment aside.


And im not a Ippo/Woli/Miyata/Itagaki fan
Im just neutral and enjoy all the fights.
The other comments about Miyata vs. Ippo are right.
Dont try to deny it, right now Ippo is getting smacked and has only given 6 little hits. Ippo will win thats for sure but not because he is stronger but because he has more experience, and he will surprise Woli with it but on the other hand Miyata has also allot of experience that's why WE ARE SAYING MIYATA WOULD KICK HIS ASS! Between Miyata and Ippo wont be by power cuz we have seen that those two can take more hits than a tank , it will be about experience that will be the key to there fight PLUS Miyata is very fast that will be the tricky part.
Ippo is fast but not fast enough, thats the conclusion I take off this fight.


----------



## korshil (Feb 18, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Power over speed?
> 
> Come on man?! are you serious?!
> If you cant hit then you cant win so wtf are you talking about power.
> ...



you cannot say that i'm wrong about the power part.the "speed over power" thingy is unrealistic.what to do with speed if punches or kicks are light?at any rate this is getting too trolly...kamogawa was a power type so that's why
he sees himself in ippo too...ippo is a power type and has an animalistic resilience and attack.you people are close to telling me that miyatta's punches are heavier than ippo's or sendo's.whatever let's close this conversation,just hope we see a good action in 885 and not anymore one sided sh*t


----------



## Gunners (Feb 18, 2010)

> do u really think that once miyatta is cornered,footwork matters?he's just a small fry for hard punchers just like ippo when he is against the ropes or the corner.at any rate i just wish miyatta had at least average punching power.he'd easily beat anyone with it.i hate the fact that he depends only on counters


Why? With his boxing ability it makes sense that he would rely on the timing an accuracy of his punches. If he sat down on his punches he could likely hit hard but then he wouldn't be able to move around the ring.


> no no it has nothing to do with ippo or miyatta.it has to do with power...for me it's power over speed.and believe me,i'm the only one who doesn't troll around here.seems like everyone here is a miyatta fan...i am not an ippo fan.i personally digg mashiba.well anyway we cannot be sure about anything


You're ignoring the timing and accuracy of the punches. Miyata has the means to knock Ippo out.
________

That being said I'm surprised that Woli hasn't knocked Ippo out yet. It's not even a case of Woli being a weak puncher, I can't count the amount of times he has snapped Ippo's head back throughout the fight. The swelling on Ippo's face too. 

This is another fight that should realistically be stopped.


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 18, 2010)

korshil said:


> you cannot say that i'm wrong about the power part.the "speed over power" thingy is unrealistic.what to do with speed if punches or kicks are light?at any rate this is getting too trolly...kamogawa was a power type so that's why
> he sees himself in ippo too...ippo is a power type and has an animalistic resilience and attack.you people are close to telling me that miyatta's punches are heavier than ippo's or sendo's.whatever let's close this conversation,just hope we see a good action in 885 and not anymore one sided sh*t



Lol your not getting the picture ,

Miyata is a Counterhitter, the meaning of counter is turning the power that he tried to hit you with against him, believe it or not counters are heavy so dont take a conclusion that punches are light or whatsoever cuz every punch counts especially counters.
Thats why im saying speed conquers power.

If you are fast enough to counter you can win against someone that hasnt that great of speed and great power.( not every fight , but that is my conclusion of this fight)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 18, 2010)

Besides no one can argue that current Miyata that beat RBJ would whoop the hell out of Ippo right now.  I am not a fanboy of Miyata I actually like Sendo and Ippo, I am just stating whats fact.  Miyata's speed, accuracy, and now that he has stamina, and chin, makes him the worst match up for current Ippo.  

Secondly, you keep saying Miyata's speed wont get him out of the corner, are you reading the same manga as everyone else?  Of course it would, and Ippo's biggest problem is his wide swings...For people like Miyata they prey on those type of things.  Ippo would be knocked out cold from counters.  Ippo is going to need to grow alot from this fight after he wins, and learn an effective way to deal with out boxer types who use speed.  The liver blow to stop there legs isn't going to work on this stage anymore.  People seem to be forgetting Ippo stated he mentally prepared for this fight as if he was facing Miyatta..  Well guys this is what would be the end result if he faced him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 18, 2010)

Current Miyata could probably beat Martinez at this rate


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 18, 2010)

woli would beat him too

btw great avatar Hibari


----------



## Saiko (Feb 18, 2010)

Is the Woli Shit over ?


----------



## korshil (Feb 18, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Lol your not getting the picture ,
> 
> Miyata is a Counterhitter, the meaning of counter is turning the power that he tried to hit you with against him, believe it or not counters are heavy so dont take a conclusion that punches are light or whatsoever cuz every punch counts especially counters.
> Thats why im saying speed conquers power.
> ...



i think i get it now...thx.but at any rate ippo is talented too he will reverse the gap sometime in the future just like miyatta will do the same sometime later.over and over...one thing is certain however.an ippo vs miyatta match won't happen anytime soon


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Is the Woli Shit over ?




No, I think we gonna get 3 more chapters of Wolimation .


----------



## Segan (Feb 18, 2010)

Wolinator ist a more fitting term, I think.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 18, 2010)

No, nator goes more with Ippo...fucking dude its tanking like a frigging terminator.

next Woli punch goona tear Ippo's artificial skin and show the reality, that he its a robot created by Dr.Kamogawa.


----------



## OmegaTrooper (Feb 18, 2010)

that would explain so many things...


----------



## korshil (Feb 18, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> No, nator goes more with Ippo...fucking dude its tanking like a frigging terminator.
> 
> next Woli punch goona tear Ippo's artificial skin and show the reality, that he its a robot created by Dr.Kamogawa.



 wtf dude?where did u think that???


----------



## outglare (Feb 19, 2010)

I kind of get the feeling (for me anyways) that a lot of us could be frustrated about all of this Ippo v. Woli thing, the same frustration which btw also was expressed during the RBJ v Miyata, because we only get 1 chapter a week or so.  I read upto about v60 or so at one sitting, then had to go one chapter by one after that.

  I remember a friend of mine who read Slamdunk as it was coming out, and he thought the number of pages devoted to each game was way too long - but if you read volume by volume, having more pages allows you to get a better sense of the flow of the plot.  I kind of think that this is the objective of a lot of mangakas who are pretty well recognized and have tenure, so to speak - they know that their work will be reprinted in bound form, they know that they'll still have the readership, so they make the fights as descriptive (and long) as they see fit.

but yeah, I am a little surprised by how easily Ippo is getting beaten up.  Sure, we all expect the learn-one-special-technique-before-your-fight-that-will-specifically-magically-help-you-defeat-your-upcoming-opponent motif, (Dragonball, Naruto is full of this stuff), and we know that Woli is supposed to be the next evolution of human development (regressing back to monkeys), but this is a little too much, I think.

I would assume that Mori wants Ippo to get beaten up bad, to build up Woli's prowess, and do the step-by-step improvement of Ippo that will ultimately let him win.

Maybe I should just not read for a year or so then come back to see the Woli fight.


----------



## korshil (Feb 20, 2010)

so...new chapter tomorrow?


----------



## Glued (Feb 21, 2010)

Ippo needs to go Jack Dempsey on this guy.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Feb 21, 2010)

New chapter out: HNI 885



*Spoiler*: __ 



 insert  here





JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I thought the match had be stopped for a moment, my eyes widened, Ippo is getting the crap beaten out of him.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



lol the moment the ref stopped woli i thought that kamogawa interfered to save ippo


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

Summary, anyone?


----------



## ssjian1 (Feb 21, 2010)

*885 translation*



Solon Solute said:


> Summary, anyone?


I'll do you one better with a full translation 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime 885 – Accumulation of sadness
Top of the page: Clearing the 5 target goal takes away Ippo’s willpower and physical strength?!

Page 1
Ippo: Goal… cleared!!   No.. can’t fall yet.  I got so worn out from that, my strength left me for an instant.  Get up~~~~~

Page 2
Ippo: He’s come right before my eyes!  Fight back!!  Ah… ah…

Page 3
Ippo: My body won’t move.  I must be completely worn out.  Because of all the damage, my body won’t listen to me anymore.  I have to defend at least!!
Coach: Kid!
Yagi: Ippo-kun!

Page 4
Ippo: Oh.. Gah…
Coach: IN FRONT OF YOU!

Page 5
Announcer: In the blink of an eye, he’s kicked into his own corner!!  Woli unleashes a fierce attack!  Like a shellfish, Makunouchi closes his shell and protects himself!
Ippo: Ah… Aahh…

Page 6
Announcer: But Woli picks it open!!  Makunouchi’s chin goes flying up!  Is this it?  Is it finally over for Makunouchi?!  Woli goes in for the finish!!!

Page 7
Announcer: Whooooooooa!  The gong is ringing!  And the referee dives in to stop Woli!  Saved by the gong and the referee!!

Page 8
Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: Ooooh~~~ That chair just now was… NICE!!  (This is a reference to some earlier chapter where Yagi-san was trying to make a joke by using the Japanese word for chair “isu” and the Japanese word for nice “naisu”.  I’m don't remember for sure, but I don’t think anyone appreciated it back then as much as they did right now.)

Page 9
Takamura: Actually.. it’s more like, “Saved by your own corner.”  Since he probably couldn’t have gotten there on his own if it had been anywhere else, right?
Referee: Is Makunouchi alright?
Coach: I’m checking now…  Kid..  Kid… Give me an answer… (so it’s no good?)
Ippo: W…

Page 10
Ippo:  Were you watching?  5 times… I touched him.  5 times….
Coach: … We’ll do it!  He’s still got some steam left!!!!
Referee: O..OK..

Page 11
Referee: However, the instant I judge it to be too dangerous, I’ll stop him right there.
Coach: I already know that!
Kimura: What did the ref say just now?
Aoki: Isn’t it obvious? It’s probably his final warning.
Itagaki: I wonder… do I really… have to acknowledge it?  I mean, senpai started this match by taking a down.  I thought it would be a complete victory for him… but as soon as Woli started his counterattack, he got completely destroyed.  Some guy who’s only had 3 matches just came in and put out senpai’s 22 match winning streak.  
Aoki: I don’t want to acknowledge it… Ain’t that what the coach told us before?  
Coach (flashback): What will make you guys strong… is the accumulation of all the effort you put into every day.  

Page 12
Coach (flashback): Don’t waste a second of any day.  Be aware that you are a boxer, 24/7!  Think about things you lack, or areas you need to improve on, and go improve them!!
Aoki: Ippo is the living embodiment of those words.  Seeing him put into that battered state, and only able to land those wimpy body blows… If that’s the result of the accumulation of efforts, then I just feel like what’s the point… It’s unfair, but I guess there’s no helping it.  “No matter how much hard work you do, you still won’t catch up.”  That is someone with talent.  What they call a genius.
Takamura: They’re rare, in the world.  Guys with that kind of ability.

Page 13
Takamura: Guys like me.
Kimura, Aoki, Itagaki: “I really don’t want to acknowledge it.”
Migeul: I suppose you’ve checked it out?  
Woli: Yeah.
Miguel: So, what’s your conclusion?
Woli: It’s a shame..  I have no business with Makunouchi anymore.  (I can’t enjoy this match anymore.  I’ll finish it now.)

Page 14
Announcer: Seconds out!
Miguel: (His face has changed.  So he’s going to do that?)  Go get him!  But don’t step on any land mines!  Keep concentrating all the way till the end!
Woli: (puts in the mouth guard) !
Miguel: What’s wrong?

Page 15
Woli: The chair.  You hit me with it.
Miguel: Oh… sorry.
Woli: Here I come, Makunouchi.
Ippo: T-the goal for this round?
Coach: Well it’s round 6, so it should be 6 times, right?  Don’t get greedy.  Just get him 6 times and get back here.
Ippo: S-six times.  Ok.  Just one more that before.  The goal has gotten a little bigger.  Ooooook.

Page 16
Announcer: ROUND 6!!  Woli dashes at the sound of the gong!

Page 17
Announcer: He goes right across the diagonal of the ring at full speed, straight to Makunouchi.  In a single instant, he’s already at the range where his hits will reach!!!
Yagi-san: H-he’s here.  What will we do, coach?!
Coach: What do you mean “What will we do?”
Yagi-san: N-never mind.
Shinoda: Will you just tough it out until he hits him 6 times, no matter what happens?!
Coach: I already made up my mind.

Page 18
Coach: It’s over if he falls down even once.  I’ll throw the towel in.
Yagi-san: U…(It’s a shame, but…)
Shinoda: (There’s no other way.)
Coach: (This is mortifying… In what way have all of his accumulated efforts paid off here?  It’s impenetrably difficult.  The difference between hard work and talent.  There's no helping it. This is…reality.

Text on the side of the page: Is it truly impossible to surpass talent with hard work alone?!


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 21, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I'll do you one better with a full translation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks man!
Great!+resp


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 21, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I'll do you one better with a full translation
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks! + Rep when i can.


----------



## korshil (Feb 21, 2010)

hajime no ippo is going down it seems...trully a shame


----------



## SilentBobX (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wait... what was that bit with Woli saying he was hit with the chair? I didn't see it even touch him.


----------



## ssjian1 (Feb 21, 2010)

*Just my guess*



SilentBobX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what was that bit with Woli saying he was hit with the chair? I didn't see it even touch him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I think this will probably show up again in the next chapter.  Unless we're both just not seeing it (or Miguel swung the chair around again off-screen), it looks like Woli felt something else wrong with his foot instead and just assumed Miguel hit him with the chair.  Miguel looks equally confused about it.  If we're lucky, it's some kind of foreshadowing that Woli will not be able to sustain his ridiculous super-ultra-monkey talent and finish off Ippo.


----------



## Green Poncho (Feb 21, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Sprained ankle or something? Truly Ippo must have the greatest plot shield of all time, son of a bitch should be dead by now.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 22, 2010)

HNI just fallen in the same category of mangas like Bleach.

the only way it can be saved now its if they do a Shamo,yes reset the manga until the last chapter of RBJ fight and make Miyata lose  .

but I'm gonna still read it like I do with bleach...just for the lulz.

edit.forgot to thank ssjian1. thanks dude trans the same day of the raw!?!? you are awesome!


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 22, 2010)

No scannies?


----------



## korshil (Feb 22, 2010)

ok mori we get it you love miyatta,you hate ippo 
now that i think about it ippo kinda reminds me of ichigo.after soul society he lost his resolve,in my opinion that was the time that ichigo's strength peaked.after that he became an insecure wimp...however ippo's not exactly the same.after the match with sawamura and his injury he has become so weak


----------



## MethoDX (Feb 22, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Sprained ankle or something? Truly Ippo must have the greatest plot shield of all time, son of a bitch should be dead by now.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Since they were body blows that Ippo was landing (even though just "touches") I'm guessing it's going to be spinned that Ippo is so powerful even those touches have made Woli's legs weak. Either that, or they will spin it that Woli's cramping up from fatigue. An inexperienced fighter, while talented doesn't know how to pace himself to go the distance sort of thing. I don't think the chair ever touched him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 22, 2010)

What the fuck  oh wow just wow


----------



## Glued (Feb 22, 2010)

Well at least Ippo isn't flopping around the ring like a fish.



korshil said:


> ok mori we get it you love miyatta,you hate ippo
> now that i think about it ippo kinda reminds me of ichigo.after soul society he lost his resolve,in my opinion that was the time that ichigo's strength peaked.after that he became an insecure wimp...however ippo's not exactly the same.after the match with sawamura and his injury he has become so weak



Mori loves the brooding byronic anti-hero
Mori hates his own hero and protagonist

Reminds of a certain manga that I have been reading


----------



## korpus (Feb 22, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Well at least Ippo isn't flopping around the ring like a fish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2010)

This is still difficult to read..


----------



## Segan (Feb 22, 2010)

Bloody hell...can't Mori just get over with this?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 22, 2010)

> HNI just fallen in the same category of mangas like Bleach.



No, it hasn't.

The difference is Bleach's failures were fundamental: Aizen and the Espada are central to the whole plot and when they began to suck the entire manga fell down.

But this is just one fight. Mori can just move on from here.


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 22, 2010)

Have the latest chapters been so shitty that Puar has given up? xD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2010)

I'd take my time scanslating these too..


----------



## Inugami (Feb 22, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, it hasn't.
> 
> The difference is Bleach's failures were fundamental: Aizen and the Espada are central to the whole plot and when they began to suck the entire manga fell down.
> 
> But this is just one fight. Mori can just move on from here.



IMHO think the fights  beginning to suck with the Scratch-J one and that was in 2006, you just love this manga more than me.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 22, 2010)

You know what is funny? Correct me if you guys think I'm wrong but HnI seems to be more popular in manga forums since this "Shitty fight" (not for me). I dont know how it's in Japan. People LOVE to complain. It is like when Metallica did the Black Album or when Bob Dylan started doing rock 'n roll and abandoned folk music. The result was that they were hated by everyone while their popularity reached the top.

Morikawa is a clever muthafuc*a.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 22, 2010)

Um your pretty new to these forums so let me tell you this.  This thread is DEAD.  If you go back a couple hundred pages, you'll see it use to be alot more live than this.


----------



## Yak (Feb 22, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, it hasn't.
> 
> The difference is Bleach's failures were fundamental: Aizen and the Espada are central to the whole plot and when they began to suck the entire manga fell down.
> 
> But this is just one fight. Mori can just move on from here.



The last really great quality fight was Mashiba vs Sawamura, after that it already started to go downhill with stuff like Ippo vs Ghedo and the fight against Scratch-J and some other minor and less important fights. They weren't as bad as the Randy and Woli fiascos now but its become apparent that the manga has burned out its prime hundreds of chapters ago.


----------



## aeav81 (Feb 22, 2010)

for me is that punch

+tiny's small punches
+this is already round 6
that gonna make the comeback possible
maybe is the first time that woli are in round 6


----------



## Gunners (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't think Woli twisted his ankle, just that your legs tend to go when you take body punches. 

That being said, it's still unrealistic, Ippo has hit him with what 5 body or maybe 6. They didn't even connect fully. Given the beating that Ippo has taken, any wear and tear Woli has suffered should be negligible compared to the state Ippo is in now.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 23, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> HNI just fallen in the same category of mangas like Bleach.
> 
> the only way it can be saved now its if they do a Shamo,yes reset the manga until the last chapter of RBJ fight and make Miyata lose  .
> 
> ...



C'mon man, HJI could switch focus to ippo going super sayian and still shit up and down on anything bleach related.

how can you put the two in the same sentence?  smh


----------



## Inugami (Feb 23, 2010)

I already expressed why , so not going to repeat myself.

for *me* hni its just a read for the lulz , if you still appreciate it more.. that's okay .


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 23, 2010)

Matter of fact, it's sad garbage like Bleach gets attention while we can't even get a translation of Ippo but once every 3 months. 

Not to mention this mangas been at it since, what 89 or something?  i think 10 bad chapters out of 885 isn't bad tbh


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 23, 2010)

The scans are consistent they don't come out as fast because bleach is way more popular.  The efforts and support for Hni is much smaller. This manga still has the potential to redeem it self.  Unlike bleach where the entire focus of the manga was around Azien and the Espadas, which just went down hill.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 23, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Um your pretty new to these forums so let me tell you this.  This thread is DEAD.  If you go back a couple hundred pages, you'll see it use to be alot more live than this.



Maybe you're right. Just to point it, I'm not THAT newbie here. I used to read this section before begin posting. HnI is one of my favorite shonen series and i read before posting in this forum, all the excitement in the first 200-300 pages of this topic. 

However, the scans had not reached the japanese chapters at that time and it caused expectations and so on. There were times that 5 chapters came out at the same time and things like that and it makes a lot of differences in big fights (it's boring to read chapter-per-chapter a 25 chapters fight in a weekly basis). Moreover, HnI was new for a lot of people with +500 chapters to discuss about and with new chapters coming kinda fast, since they were behind the japanese chapters.

I agree with you guys that the last 150 chapters or so were weaker. Maybe all you guys have reached the japanese chapters by that time (I reached in the beggining of "facepalm" Gedo fight ch. 770) and it's frustrating 'cuz you don't see any progress. I follow the dynamiteglove forum since then and i have seen an exponencial increase in comments in every chapter. If i'm not wrong, the chapter more discussed was the one were Miyata created the "Bolt". Lots of revolts, ragequitters (that in majority never quits) and so on. I see the same trend in this Woli fight.

It (this fight) can be ridiculous for a lot of us, but is polemic and polemic = free advertising. Just like with Bob Dylan and Metallica when they change their directions. They got a lot of new fans and become more popular. I think it's what is happening with HnI since it's becoming less realistic, and that's why I said Morikawa is "clever". But I can be wrong, I'm not the lord of truth. Sorry for the long post, bro. I wanted to write more


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 23, 2010)

SilentBobX said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Wait... what was that bit with Woli saying he was hit with the chair? I didn't see it even touch him.




*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think he hit him with the chair, i think whatever little bit of body blows ippo has landed (apparently) is starting to take it's toll on woli's legs, he just hasn't noticed yet.


----------



## typhoon72 (Feb 23, 2010)

Threads not dead.

I just wish the new scans would come out, regardless how shitty we see Ippo getting his ass whooped with the same cut-n-paste panels every week. RAWs are out, I know; but I want the scans.


----------



## BlaZeR (Feb 24, 2010)

i h8 u woli


----------



## shredani (Feb 24, 2010)

This seems like the fastest place to get HnI translations and raws... mostly owing to the translators and interesting members... New member, first post, thanks for the great community!


----------



## Inugami (Feb 24, 2010)

shredani said:


> This seems like the fastest place to get HnI translations and raws... mostly owing to the translators and interesting members... New member, first post, thanks for the great community!



Hey.

Welcome!

I make an account last years for the same reason(I don't  like naruto too much ) , another good place are the ignition one forum (dynamite glove)  dedicated only for hni with more threads...but I like more here .

have fun.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 24, 2010)

welcome and thanks Puar! awesome work


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2010)

Good job again Puar et al 

funny chapter


----------



## Aruarian (Feb 24, 2010)

Puar said:


> NEVAR!!
> 
> P.S.: Dudley in SFIV means Dempsey Roll in HD, baby.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 24, 2010)

Just read 883. WTF.

So, because this dude used to climb with monkeys and crap, he can defy laws of gravity? I mean really, when'd he get bitten by a radioactive spider already. If he were barefoot, at least I could accept him gripping the corner post with this toes or something.


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Just read 883. WTF.
> 
> So, because this dude used to climb with monkeys and crap, he can defy laws of gravity? I mean really, when'd he get bitten by a radioactive spider already. If he were barefoot, at least I could accept him gripping the corner post with this toes or something.



My aikido sensei was holding up his entire body with his fingers. My guess is that Woli has extremely powerful toes.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Feb 24, 2010)

Even through his shoes though? Meh, fine. It's not a game breaker for me or anything. Just thought it was weird.


----------



## Glued (Feb 24, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Even through his shoes though? Meh, fine. It's not a game breaker for me or anything. Just thought it was weird.



Ballerinas wear shoes, and they can support their entire body weights on a single big toe.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2010)

dude he difference is the floor is beneath them when they are doing that..He was sticking on a vertical wall..In Boxing shoes..wtf


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Feb 24, 2010)

Even if you're arrogant prick, you surely do know to show us some nice gifs...


----------



## Agmaster (Feb 24, 2010)

Gutter trash. *rose toss*


----------



## jkingler (Feb 24, 2010)

I've come to accept the fact that Woli will be making a run at Martinez and/or be there after Ippo beats (or is set for a rematch against?) him. Or maybe substitute "Martinez" for "Miyata." Who knows at this point.

Anyways. He is getting way too much hype for him to be an acceptable character otherwise. 

Also: I choose to believe that Woli was in the middle of jumping off of the corner post (even though it didn't look like it, since the post wasn't looking stressed or bent...). Otherwise...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 24, 2010)

Jking thats the only logical explanation.  Because To me it didn't look like there was any tension on the ropes or his body was braced to bounce off.  Look at his hands they are relaxed on his knees almost.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 24, 2010)

Woli was using ki that's the only explanation, now Ippo gonna have a training  to start using ki with a martial artist old friend of Kamogawa and evolve the dempsey roll with it.


----------



## Puar (Feb 24, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Just read 883. WTF.
> 
> So, because this dude used to climb with monkeys and crap, he can defy laws of gravity? I mean really, when'd he get bitten by a radioactive spider already. If he were barefoot, at least I could accept him gripping the corner post with this toes or something.



I think this is one of those things where it's a pause for dramatic effect.  Like, if it played in real-time, Woli would only be up there for a split second or so as he gears up to bounce off of the corner post.  Like, if you paused a game of Street Fighter as Chun-Li was performing a Triangle/Wall jump and people were WTF-ing because they'd never seen anything like it before.


----------



## Eloking (Feb 24, 2010)

Puar said:


> I think this is one of those things where it's a pause for dramatic effect.  Like, if it played in real-time, Woli would only be up there for a split second or so as he gears up to bounce off of the corner post.



Yep, that's also how I see it. Nothing tell us he's been in the air for a long time.


----------



## Pandorax (Feb 27, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oke now we are seeing some action!
Ippo is still getting his butt kicked but he rebelled with that strong punch he gave Woli, Coach Kamogawa doesnt look like he is telling anything important but more the mohawk guy(forgot his name).

Ippo still has strength, sadly enough i cant wait till next chapter * sigh



Cant wait for the summary !


----------



## HanautaSanchou (Feb 27, 2010)

Man. This fight is taking forever. I can give Ippo that he has endurance but come on! End already!!


----------



## Segan (Feb 27, 2010)

Ippo's such a poor bastard...he's gonna become a zombie.


----------



## Shade (Feb 27, 2010)

Dear god, how long has it been since this fight started?


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 27, 2010)

Lol I hope Ippo won't become a vegetable after this. Looks like it's the end.


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 28, 2010)

yeah... looks like the end 
i wonder what miguel is saying, he seems strangely calm when you think about it. i mean his boxer is tearing apart a world ranker


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2010)

In all honesty the Coach is a pretty shit coach. At least he has turned into a shit coach he used to actually give Ippo words of advice, now it's words of encouragement. ''Stick with it kiddo''.


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 28, 2010)

Ippo's finished, people...


----------



## ssjian1 (Feb 28, 2010)

*886 translation*

Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Round 886 ? ?What should I do now?!?

Page 1
Text at the top:
He has come a long way, steadily building up many achievements.
But now, all of that ? his entire career seems to be crumbling away?!!

Coach: The Thai Champion.  The Philippine Champion.  The one who defeated both of those experienced national champions, and raised his voice to the world.  Right now, he who is surely in his prime? that kid

Page 2
Coach: is being led around the nose by a 17 year old boy with barely even a career.
Miguel (Coach having a flashback): It is he who is my boy.  My last sun.  Last sun?
Coach: I understand, Miguel Zeeru.  Meeting that boy was incredible happiness for you, and now you will have no regrets devoting the rest of your life to his training.  The fusion of a genius with rare natural talent with your knowledge gathered from years of experience.

Page 3
Coach: It?s just too strong.

Miguel: I feel like I understand what you?re thinking Kamogawa.  Because I was also surprised at the combination of you and Takamura.  I was truly amazed at your boy Takamura? But tonight it?s the opposite.  This time, my boy?s the amazing one.

Announcer: Ah? AAHH~~~

Page 4
Announcer: Makunouchi?s head goes springing up!  He has no power to return fire!

Page 5
Announcer: And without even flinching at those body blows, Woli counterattacks!  To think those fists of Makunouchi?s would ever be ignored like that?  It?s such an unbelievable scene; even those in the audience have lost their voices!  That destructive power that can break even bone lurks utterly in the shadows tonight.  He?s at his wits end, unable to land any of his famous successful blows.  Now, what are you thinking in this situation Makunouchi?!

Page 6
Ippo (thinking): There?s noise echoing throughout my h-head? Get a hold of yourself!  Stay conscious!   How many times have I hit him this round?  ?5 times?!  Doesn?t that mean I just have to hit him 1 more time to reach my goal?
Ippo (speaking): J-just?
Woli (thinking): You?ve really started to talk to yourself a lot, haven?t you.
Ippo: One more?

Page 7
Ippo: I-I did it.  I got him!  Goal?completed
Coach: A-all right!
Shinoda: Coach!  He touched him 6 times.  What should he do now?
Coach: What should he do, you say?  (What SHOULD he do?!)
Ippo: Now what should? I do??

Page 8
Announcer: He gets blasted right in the face!!
Yagi-san: AHH!!  It?s no good anymore!  Coach, throw the towel!!!!
Coach: Nuuh (grunting noise as he?s getting ready to throw) ? !!

Page 9
Announcer: H-he?s standing!!
Crowd: Ohhh! Oh?
Announcer: The tenacious Makunouchi!!
Coach: ? ?
Miguel: I see? So that?s what it is?  I got it now.  The secret to his strength when he gets hit.

Page 10
Miguel: I don?t know what kind of reason it is exactly.  However, Makunouchi is coming out each round with the premise of taking hits and not falling down.  For some reason, he?s fighting and assuming there is some kind of counter.  Withstanding all that pain is making his knees soft.  He?s taking it in up top, but letting it loose below.  Repeating that over and over? is quite significant you know.  Woli could probably knock him down even continuing the match at this rate, but? in boxing, you never know what might happen if you drag things on.

Page 11
Ippo: I did it.  I touched him 6 times.  I made it?
Woli: He?s been saying stuff since earlier, this guy?
Ippo: ? but what should I do now?  What should I do, coach?
Coach: HE?S COMING, KID!  IN ANY CASE, JUST HIT HIM!!!
Ippo: o? OK

Page 12, Page 13

Page 14
Announcer: WHOOOOA! Makunouchi?s full swing!!  His punch was still alive after all!  Woli, guard and all, gets sent flying into the corner!!
Crowd 1: Wooooow.  He can still handle it!  He can still do it!! 
Crowd 2: You?ve got him cornered now!   Goooo!!!  Go get him!!!

Page 15
Kimura: It?s a dead-end!  There?s nothing else for him to do!
Itagaki: Now?s your chance!!
Aoki: Go after him!!!
Ippo: M..  (Move~~~)
Announcer: He actually gets that dying body to move!  And now he dashes towards the corner!
Itagaki: !  (?dead-end??!)
Coach: Ah?
(Flashback to Vorg and his coach): The corner is no dead-end, it?s his means of escape!!

Page 16
Itagaki: IT?S A TRAP!!
Kimura: Oh really!?
Aoki: Whaaaaaat?
Coach: STOP!!!  (H-he can?t even hear me!)

Page 17
Miguel: You can?t use the spring power of your knees there.  It?s over!!

Page 18
Coach: KIDdd!!!
Text on the side of the page: Trapped in the corner for a second time!  There is nothing more that can be done? !?


----------



## Solon Solute (Feb 28, 2010)

^

Holy shit. Win!!

edit:

Jesus Christ, Ippo...


----------



## Inugami (Feb 28, 2010)

wtf already! ssjian1 frigging badass!


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 28, 2010)

that was a fast translation ! cant rep you enough, thanks dude!


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 28, 2010)

excellent thanks ssj + reps


----------



## Eloking (Feb 28, 2010)

Solon Solute said:


> Ippo's finished, people...



Actually, I'm pretty sure it's quite the opposite. Morikawa stopped this chapter at this moment for a reason.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeah, this is the Ippo turnaround. This round he will either level and finish in the next or get what he needs to finish in the next.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 28, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure it's quite the opposite. Morikawa stopped this chapter at this moment for a reason.


Lol if Ippo comes back from this it'll be even more miraculous then Miyata's comeback. Morikawa needs to get his shit together.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 28, 2010)

The fights quality sucks. All Mori can do it minimize the damage by

a) Not letting a veteran in his prime lose to a snot-nosed freshman

b) Finish ASAP (As if...)


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 28, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Actually, I'm pretty sure it's quite the opposite. Morikawa stopped this chapter at this moment for a reason.



ippo surviving the shot he got on the last page (hes hitting the corner pretty hard it seems) would be insane, even for ippo... speak about a comeback...


----------



## Eloking (Mar 1, 2010)

And you think it's more logical for Morikawa to break a character that he's been working on for 20 years? 

No matter how I see it, Woli feel like an throwaway idea that Morikawa came up with. He have nearly zero character development which make him a poor choice for a defeat. Also, all the little clues like Woli's problem with his feet strengthen the comeback theory.

Either way, we'll be fixed in the next chapter.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Puar!


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks ssjian1 and Puar.

The counter attack with be Ippo's head richoeting into Woli's, knocking out all of his teeth.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 1, 2010)

thanks Puar


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 1, 2010)

Well looks like the comebacks inevitable.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 1, 2010)

Woli's legs are gonna give out before Ippo drops... I think those body punches are stronger than they look, although they are not liver blow level. 


JihaD


----------



## Aruarian (Mar 1, 2010)

Ippo is undergoing in-combat pressure point palpation training.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 1, 2010)

I'd be fucking disappointed if Ippo manage to win this match.

He's pretty fucked now. Woli's too fast for him to deal with him and he's lucky that Woli's not a very powerful puncher or he would wake up in the hospital wondering what the fuck happened!

If Ippo lost, great! It would provide a good character development for him.

He won, then it's stupid. But hopefully the next chapter will answer this question.


----------



## Saiko (Mar 1, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'd be fucking disappointed if Ippo manage to win this match.
> 
> He's pretty fucked now. Woli's too fast for him to deal with him and he's lucky that Woli's not a very powerful puncher or he would wake up in the hospital wondering what the fuck happened!
> 
> ...



Dude , we have 88x Chapters..

I think it's not great if the Guy we followed that long would lose to a Guy with 3 Matches, it's like making the previous Fightesr and their experience look like Shit.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 1, 2010)

Saiko said:


> Dude , we have 88x Chapters..
> 
> I think it's not great if the Guy we followed that long would lose to a Guy with 3 Matches, it's like making the previous Fightesr and their experience look like Shit.



dont you think takamura would wtfpwn someone stupid as ippo when he has 3 matches? i think so


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 1, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> I'd be fucking disappointed if Ippo manage to win this match.
> 
> He's pretty fucked now. Woli's too fast for him to deal with him and he's lucky that Woli's not a very powerful puncher or he would wake up in the hospital wondering what the fuck happened!
> 
> ...



Ippo losing to Woli DESTROYS everything this manga is supposed to be about: loving boxing and hard work. The fact that Woli is NOT a hard puncher, plus Ippo has already built himself various defenses against the damages (his naturally tough body, the "springs" in his legs, building his upper body, etc) that allows him to survive these type of fights.

The manga has always said that Ippo's greatest weapon is his courage, and he has shown that by not giving up on this fight even though he is fighting a "superior" (in terms of athletic talent) opponent-- one who cannot be thru traditional training. The focus of this arc was that the fighters of Kamagowa Gym were supposed to become "pros in every aspect of their life," which means actually showed in Ippo during the early rounds (his use of Miyata as the "shadow" for Woli, using the various tricks he learned to survive fighting a more athletically superior opponent) and has began to resurface during these last chapters, with Ippo going back to his basics and landing smaller blows. The courage aspect is probably the most important, as Ippo being capable of  basically WAITING for Woli to hit him in order to land a light punch, just to get his timing down, is definitely not something any other fighter in HNI would have attempted, much less been capable of pulling off. 

We already know Ippo is winning this fight, but the reasons have been lost in Mori's building up of Woli as a legitimate threat. Mori used to be able to make this point thru great back-and-forth fights, but this latest storyline of Ippo bypassing Miyata has led to these type of fights. Previously, Mori was able to work within the continent of Japan and build natural competitors for Ippo that made sense within the boxing world. I feel like Mori has used all the famous templates (Tyson, Sugar Ray, Etc) when creating his characters, and has decided to base characters off of far more abstract concepts (the cheaters, superior athlete vs Hard Worker, and boxers with mental problems) that do not mesh with his original storyline and the characters he created, which resonated more with readers (such as my self). 


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Mar 1, 2010)

> Ippo losing to Woli DESTROYS everything this manga is supposed to be about: loving boxing and hard work. The fact that Woli is NOT a hard puncher, plus Ippo has already built himself various defenses against the damages (his naturally tough body, the "springs" in his legs, building his upper body, etc) that allows him to survive these type of fights.


Have you seen how busted Ippo's face is? It's a bit stupid to say Woli isn't a hard puncher. His punches have literally been snapping Ippo's head back. 

Ippo losing this match would be a slice of reality as far as I'm concerned. I mean I know he won't lose but realistically he should just lose at this point.


----------



## VonDoom (Mar 2, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Woli's legs are gonna give out before Ippo drops... I think those body punches are stronger than they look, although they are not liver blow level.
> 
> JihaD



Well, considering Ippo's pinky-uppercut downed Woli in the first round, it's safe to say that his "pinky-body blows" will start to add up.  And believable victory or not, I'd rather see Ippo moving on to a stage with hopefully less gimmicked opponents than getting stuck on Woli.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 2, 2010)

Your QUICK Puar!
Many thanks again.!

Something is going on here, Woli is getting affected by it thats for sure.
Its just like Miyata's style of fighting when he was in Thailand. The style of wearing a fighter out and giving him damage in other way than just hitting him full blast.
Another thing is also, Woli isnt used to get damage, or stay long in a fight. Those are mayor factors that can benefit Ippo. His body is prepared for the long damage fights and Woli isnt. 
And its not that Woli is a hard puncher, he just hits you in an inexplicable way that surprises you, in that case you cant prepare yourself for it. Therefor you get hit pretty bad and your body is not in a strong position. 

its like catching a baseball, if you see the ball coming you catch it without your hand getting backed away, but when you catch because of your reflex , there's no strength in your arm thats why it gets pushed away.

Sorry for my english if i have made any mistakes, im at my job and in a hurry.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 2, 2010)

What's up with Woli's leg? 

Anyway, Ippo, you brave little solider 

Also NAISU WITH THE ISU!


----------



## Tools (Mar 2, 2010)

I'm going to guess that Woli will be knocked out with one punch Ippo. Ippo just needs one hit to win this thing.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 2, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What's up with Woli's leg?
> 
> Anyway, Ippo, you brave little solider
> 
> Also NAISU WITH THE ISU!




*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh didnt you noticed when this round started at the beginnin he thought Miquel hit him with the chair, but at the illustration you see his ankel was wobbling a bit.

That's why i know his legs are affected by the whole full attack thing.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Mar 2, 2010)

Pretty much set in stone these body taps are gradually chopping down Woli. He's gonna rush in on Ippo, dead set on putting his all into the punch, and his legs are gonna go from under him directly into a straight or something that wouldn't put down a boxer with a real chin, but it'll be enough to drop Woli for good.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 2, 2010)

The consensus with everyone is one punch K.O.  I agree.  He'll nail him once and that is it.  I can't wait, until he stops smiling.


----------



## Frieza (Mar 2, 2010)

I hope he breaks his face. I am sick of seeing Woli


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 2, 2010)

ippo will lose the fight und sight on his right eye, then he will train a girl with coach kamogawa. the girl will die after her championchip fight... oh wait


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Have you seen how busted Ippo's face is? It's a bit stupid to say Woli isn't a hard puncher. His punches have literally been snapping Ippo's head back.
> 
> Ippo losing this match would be a slice of reality as far as I'm concerned. I mean I know he won't lose but realistically he should just lose at this point.



Those are punches Ippo cannot defend against (or see), other than the neck rolling thing he learned to deal with Miyata's counters. I am not saying Woli doesn't have any snap to his punches, but if he was hitting like Shima, Sendo, or ever Sawamura, then this fight would have been over three rounds ago.

Like I said, Ippo has built up to be the ultimate in-fighter-- to be able to withstand hits and chase down opponents, then destroy them with superior power. Everything Ippo has done in his training, from developing his back to building "springs" in his legs, has been done to disperse hits he WILL take against outboxers, and help him survive to corner and defeat his opponents. Woli (ATM) just isn't doing the damage to drop him right now, although it is adding up, and it looks like Ippo's various defenses are beginning to fall apart.


JihaD

JihaD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 2, 2010)

Ippo go down FFS

saved by plot no justu  (Talking about 885 btw )


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2010)

Can't everyone feel it?  The drama and tension surrounding this fight?  There's no way Ippo's gonna win?  He's taken too much of a pounding!  It'd take a MIRACLE for Woli to be defeated now.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> Can't everyone feel it?  The drama and tension surrounding this fight?  There's no way Ippo's gonna win?  He's taken too much of a pounding!  It'd take a MIRACLE for Woli to be defeated now.



actually not, I don't expect Ippo to lose...if Mori was unable to make Miyata lose in that fight with RBJ doing that with Ippo at this moment would be just weird.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 2, 2010)

Random question:

What is everyone's obsession with RBJ?? Is that people don't like Miyata, or do they sincerely like RBJ as a character? 


JihaD


----------



## Segan (Mar 2, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Random question:
> 
> What is everyone's obsession with RBJ??


Well...


> Is that people don't like Miyata, or do they sincerely like RBJ as a character?


That and the opinion that RBJ got robbed of his victory agains Miyata.


----------



## p0l3r (Mar 2, 2010)

So when is ippo gonna have his miracle comeback  lol....


----------



## Moritsune (Mar 2, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Random question:
> 
> What is everyone's obsession with RBJ?? Is that people don't like Miyata, or do they sincerely like RBJ as a character?
> 
> ...



I genuinely liked him as a character, especially his fighting style....and I also don't really like Miyata.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Mar 2, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Those are punches Ippo cannot defend against (or see), other than the neck rolling thing he learned to deal with Miyata's counters. I am not saying Woli doesn't have any snap to his punches, but if he was hitting like Shima, Sendo, or ever Sawamura, then this fight would have been over three rounds ago.
> 
> Like I said, Ippo has built up to be the ultimate in-fighter-- to be able to withstand hits and chase down opponents, then destroy them with superior power. Everything Ippo has done in his training, from developing his back to building "springs" in his legs, has been done to disperse hits he WILL take against outboxers, and help him survive to corner and defeat his opponents. Woli (ATM) just isn't doing the damage to drop him right now, although it is adding up, and it looks like Ippo's various defenses are beginning to fall apart.
> 
> ...



Signaturing for a signature. Dangerous territory.

Anyway it's a brutal beating, but consider how much punishment Date took against Martinez.


----------



## OnceInALifeTime (Mar 2, 2010)

p0l3r said:


> So when is ippo gonna have his miracle comeback  lol....



Err...haven't you guys noticed? Haven't you guys noticed at all? Ippo's bodyblows are working. Chapter 885, page 14. Woli thinks he had his leg hit by the chair, but you can quite clearly see he hasn't been. His legs are being affected.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Random question:
> 
> What is everyone's obsession with RBJ?? Is that people don't like Miyata, or do they sincerely like RBJ as a character?
> 
> ...



More than RBJ of Miyata..the match and the conclusion was a letdown.


----------



## Segan (Mar 2, 2010)

OnceInALifeTime said:


> Err...haven't you guys noticed? Haven't you guys noticed at all? Ippo's bodyblows are working. Chapter 885, page 14. Woli thinks he had his leg hit by the chair, but you can quite clearly see he hasn't been. His legs are being affected.


We all have noticed in case you haven't noticed.


----------



## freetgy (Mar 2, 2010)

what about a double KO ?

Ippo lands 1 final blow takes woli down(we know one good hit is all he needs 8X) and goes down to due to all the damage he took

lame as it is, it would give credit to him not losing and enduring.
but sure as hell wouldn't taste as bad as him winning.


----------



## OnceInALifeTime (Mar 2, 2010)

Segan said:


> We all have noticed in case you haven't noticed.



Have you noticed that I've noticed that you've noticed?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 2, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I had a feeling, but now i'm convinced he thought up this fight after watching the Mayweather/ Hatton bought..lol.  He just gave ippo the turn buckle treatment too.  Why is he shitting so bad on the main character right now? lol


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Random question:
> 
> What is everyone's obsession with RBJ?? Is that people don't like Miyata, or do they sincerely like RBJ as a character?
> 
> ...



Jihad, Miyata was flopping around like a fish.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 2, 2010)

Am I the only one that chuckled when the ref tackled Woli during the bell?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Am I the only one that chuckled when the ref tackled Woli during the bell?



After those Japanese ref's robbed Vorg and RBJ of their wins, that didn't surprise me, but yes was funny and the best part of this match =S.


----------



## Ziko (Mar 3, 2010)

The mangaka probably hasnt decided if Ippo's going to win or lose this match yet, and that's why they drag it out sooo daaaamn muuuuch!
I mean COME ON, finish it already! Ippo, kill the damn monkey or get killed yourself, so we can get this show on the road again! Ippo has been getting his ass kicked the last, what, 6 chapters?


----------



## MethoDX (Mar 3, 2010)

Well at the very least, to me it seems that the fight will be ending sometime soon. I'd say 5-6 more maybe?


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 3, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> More than RBJ of Miyata..the match and the conclusion was a letdown.



I've been reading this manga forever but juss started following the thread, so excuse my noob question.... but who's RBJ?


----------



## MethoDX (Mar 3, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> I've been reading this manga forever but juss started following the thread, so excuse my noob question.... but who's RBJ?



Randy Boy Jr.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 3, 2010)

AH HA... duh!
Thanks


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 3, 2010)

This fight is really just an extended version of Kamogawa vs American.

Except not good.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> This fight is really just an extended version of Kamogawa vs American.
> 
> Except not good.



Ippo's gonna use Tekken???? 


JihaD


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 3, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Ippo's gonna use Tekken????



"Tekken," which shouldn't even be in Japanese, is just Kamogawa's fist being hard as fuck after punching a log for so long. Not a special move.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

I don't see the resemblance with that fight at all .


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2010)

> Those are punches Ippo cannot defend against (or see), other than the neck rolling thing he learned to deal with Miyata's counters. I am not saying Woli doesn't have any snap to his punches, but if he was hitting like Shima, Sendo, or ever Sawamura, then this fight would have been over three rounds ago.


The fact that the punches have snapped his head back multiple times means he should have been put down. When you get hit hard the damage is done by your brain shaking around in your skull. 

He simply shouldn't be awake at this point, none of this if it was Sendo hitting him he would be down, yes he would be knocked out if Sendo hit him that much but he should also be out now. 

He's been hit clean many times and is showing no resistance to the punches they're just rocking him all over the place. 



> Like I said, Ippo has built up to be the ultimate in-fighter-- to be able to withstand hits and chase down opponents, then destroy them with superior power.


Which is rubbish in this fight. Resistance makes sense when you actually show resistance to punches as in they don't throw you all over the ring snapping your head back all the way, make you almost black out. He's been in this state for how many rounds now?


> Everything Ippo has done in his training, from developing his back to building "springs" in his legs, has been done to disperse hits he WILL take against outboxers, and help him survive to corner and defeat his opponents. Woli (ATM) just isn't doing the damage to drop him right now, although it is adding up, and it looks like Ippo's various defenses are beginning to fall apart.


Like I said, these things would explain him not taking so much damage as but he's been weak for rounds now. Building your leg muscles back muscles prevent punches rocking you all over the place it gives support, when you're shaking the way that Ippo is the resistance you've build up is redundant.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 3, 2010)

Perfect Moron said:


> "Tekken," which shouldn't even be in Japanese, is just Kamogawa's fist being hard as fuck after punching a log for so long. Not a special move.



It's a joke. The manga made it seem like it was some special technique exclusive to Kamagawa.


JihaD


----------



## Valleyman (Mar 3, 2010)

You know, this is incredibly off-topic and has nothing to do with the most recent chapter, but I still feel the need to say it.

Okay, so, yesterday I was incredibly bored. I've only re-read this whole manga about twice, although I've tried to re-read it plenty of more times. And I'm about to tell you why.

So, here I am, up to Aoki's title match. I knew how the fight ended, but I was still enjoying it anyways. Aoki is just pure genius in the match, so how can I not appreciate it? I finally get up to the point where where Aoki uses his look-away. I can't tell you how great I was feeling that Aoki was actually having an awesome fight that was going his way completely. It was pure bliss.

Then it happened. Shit hit the fan. Some ugly bitch inspired the champion, and Aoki's title is gone.

I literally ragequit and went to sleep in the middle of the day. This is only, of course, after I slammed my fist on the desk so hard that I bruised it. I cannot tell you how angry this part of the manga makes me. One minute, the fight is Aoki's, the next minute its gone... This happens to me every time I read this part.

To this day, I curse the champion's girlfriend for even existing in this glorious manga...


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2010)

AoKimura not being champions its one of the worst Mori decisions .

I would like to see more fights of them in were they don't get trolled but I dont think its going to happen with Itagaki wasting chapters.

god! I hate Itagaki with all my passion!


----------



## Gunners (Mar 3, 2010)

The look away is stupid. You look away in a boxing match you're going to get smacked in the face. I cannot stand Aoiki's fights because he is a joke. It saddens me that Kimura gets grouped with him though, his fight with Mashiba was top.

I don't mind Itagaki but I hate the bullet type shit. I'd prefer is they focused more on the rhythm side of things as in him figuring opponents out and evading them based on anticipation instead of him seeing things in slow motion.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone else feel this fight is too long?


----------



## applesauce (Mar 4, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Anyone else feel this fight is too long?


I think the majority of us do.

But at this point, I'm so  at this fight I don't even know what to say. I'm just waiting it out to see what the hell Mori is trying to do with this..


----------



## VonDoom (Mar 4, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The look away is stupid. You look away in a boxing match you're going to get smacked in the face. I cannot stand Aoiki's fights because he is a joke.



Blasphemy.  The look-away is sheer brilliance.  I've reread the manga a few times and Aoki's look-away never fails to crack me up.  When Morikawa is on his A-game, the manga is touching, exciting and hilarious. 

Personally, I think maybe he's taking his time a little too much, but otherwise it's pretty good that AoKimura haven't become title holders just yet.  Just in the training before this match we've seen how much more they could devote to the sport.  Having them achieve championships will be, I believe, the culmination of their careers.  I wouldn't want to see them go through as many title defenses as Ippo and I don't really see them tackling the world arena.  And ending their careers when both Ippo and Takamura have so far to go wouldn't feel right.

And I like Itagaki most of the time.  He's like a Miyata with a sense of humor.  Besides, without him we would never have such memorable lines as "Go with Guts!" or "This Isu Naisu!"  And that would be terrible. 



Unrequited Silence said:


> Anyone else feel this fight is too long?



The Woli fight does feel like it's been going for a while.  As over-the-top as the fight with Jimmy Sisfa was, it was rather short and Ippo was never at his opponent's mercy to the extent he has been in the Woli match.  The Gedo fight, however, was about this length (21 chapters so far) with Ippo being on the receiving end of the "magic trick" for several chapters (10 of them).  

Right now Ippo has been fighting Woli for 21 chapters and been overwhelmed by "Freedom" for 16 chapters now with little to no headway.  That's a hefty number of chapters for Ippo to fight anyone without landing more than body taps.  Still, I expect Ippo to take control of the match in the next chapter or so.


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Mar 4, 2010)

OMG another repeat of RBJ vs miyata


----------



## Tobirama (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks

Last scene of Kamogawa getting ready to throw in the towel is probably a red herring again, Ippo's been rocked all over the place but he still hasn't hit the mat.


----------



## korshil (Mar 6, 2010)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> OMG another repeat of RBJ vs miyata



if i'm not mistaken miyatta managed to control the fight for a while before he started tanking.ippo's been taking hits since round 1...this is the first time a destructive punch hits woli,even though with his guard up


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 6, 2010)

i hope we get a chapter tomorrow


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 6, 2010)

Tobirama said:


> Thanks
> 
> Last scene of Kamogawa getting ready to throw in the towel is probably a red herring again, Ippo's been rocked all over the place but he still hasn't hit the mat.



It's a red herring for sure

But the reason behind it is Ippo is taking nasty damage for no result. If Ippo falls and gets back up all he'd be doing is continuing to take long term, career shortening damage.


----------



## clark12kent (Mar 6, 2010)

He's going to have Parkinson's at the age of 25... How many fights does Ippo have wherein he does not take some beating..? maybe like 6... If he's having difficulty with these level of fighters he won't last in the world stage..


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Mar 7, 2010)

korshil said:


> if i'm not mistaken miyatta managed to control the fight for a while before he started tanking.ippo's been taking hits since round 1...this is the first time a destructive punch hits woli,even though with his guard up



i mean in a way of BS victories


----------



## Glued (Mar 7, 2010)

Sigbin-Puti said:


> OMG another repeat of RBJ vs miyata



Not really, Miyata was flopping around the ring like a fish. Ippo hasn't been damage that bad yet.


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 7, 2010)

At this point ippo shouldnt win this fight. He was punished the whole fight and was outclassed in every way possible. In no way should woli be damaged from a couple of body punches with no impact.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 7, 2010)

Woli's durability is untested, and presumbly crap considering he's basically an itagaki clone without the same amount of fights or "supposed" glowing eyes of determination. Ippo's punches apparently only need '1 cm' to do their job, and that Woli's probably never taken damage before or had to fight so long against pressure he doesn't even realize is being applied, as aided to his slowly building damage. Woli doesn't realize why his feet are getting heavy, and that fraction of a moment will give Ippo the chance to land a full-power blow. With that punch alone, Woli will experience Hell, but likely go on wihth his crass smile. At some point after that a Sanada type scene will occur.
Ugh. I really wanted Ippo to beat Woli senseless. This speed emphasis is becoming as annoying as hell, and I never thought I'd see the day that the world Superhuman was used for anyone but Takamura in the manga. Ugh.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 7, 2010)

The only way Ippo can redeem himself for getting clowned by a rookie is if he went out and straight up ended Woli's boxing career.

I hope he won't have an unconscious Takamura rape-stomp either.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 7, 2010)

Go Ippo! 

Finally, Woli will get a taste of Ippo's monstrous power. 



> The only way Ippo can redeem himself for getting clowned by a rookie is if he went out and straight up ended Woli's boxing career.


I hope he does. Ippo catches him in mid-air or something and shatters his jaw completely.

Also, thank you for the translation, ssjian.


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 7, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Woli's durability is untested, and presumbly crap considering he's basically an itagaki clone without the same amount of fights or "supposed" glowing eyes of determination. Ippo's punches apparently only need '1 cm' to do their job, and that Woli's probably never taken damage before or had to fight so long against pressure he doesn't even realize is being applied, as aided to his slowly building damage. Woli doesn't realize why his feet are getting heavy, and that fraction of a moment will give Ippo the chance to land a full-power blow. With that punch alone, Woli will experience Hell, but likely go on wihth his crass smile. At some point after that a Sanada type scene will occur.
> Ugh. I really wanted Ippo to beat Woli senseless. This speed emphasis is becoming as annoying as hell, and I never thought I'd see the day that the world Superhuman was used for anyone but Takamura in the manga. Ugh.


 
Fighting against pressure attacks the stamina of a fighter, but woli doesnt even break a sweat. His only perceived damage comes from ippos half-assed punches without force.



Wolis sits down on his punches and throws them with full force
ippos punch only taps him, his head is spinning backwards from the punch
and he doesnt even have a proper stance in order to throw a proper punch back.

Yeah ippo has one hell of a punch, but he is totally outclassed. If he wins, no speed fighter is going to have a chance against him, because no matter how much you rape him, he only needs to touch your body a couple of times in order to beat you.


----------



## adventxero (Mar 8, 2010)

*Ippo is gonna go super saiyin*

Ippo has got to pull through and win this!  I can tell that there was a lot of meaning in this fight, although its been hard watching week to week.  But I see that his strength has really been tested in this one.  He has been broken on almost every level, yet here he stands and still fights.  I hope he beats Woli so that that monkey man gets better as a boxer and relies on better things than freedom.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 8, 2010)

adventxero said:


> Ippo has got to pull through and win this!  I can tell that there was a lot of meaning in this fight, although its been hard watching week to week.  But I see that his strength has really been tested in this one.  He has been broken on almost every level, yet here he stands and still fights.  I hope he beats Woli so that that monkey man *gets better* as a boxer and relies on better things than freedom.



and Ippo should beg all the gods that he doesn't encounter him in the ring again.


----------



## fakund1to (Mar 8, 2010)

Just read 288, why no love for kimura?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 8, 2010)

thanks for the summary ssjian1 
cant wait for the new chapter, it seems it will be over in 2-3 chapters


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 8, 2010)

If Ippo wins this


----------



## Jin-E (Mar 8, 2010)

What a fitting time for him to have leg problems


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 8, 2010)

ippo has won this.  Im still making a sig out of the first punch ippo lands out of woli's face.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 8, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> ippo has won this.  Im still making a sig out of the first punch ippo lands out of woli's face.



yeah that was the deal


----------



## freetgy (Mar 8, 2010)

Jin-E said:


> What a fitting time for him to have leg problems



thanks to Kamogawa's elaborated plan to let Woli hit as many times with Ippos Head until his body tires out. He was sure Ippo Body wouldn't fail, the towel is just for the dramatic effect. 

Head to Fist Style, Ippo's new secret Weapon and his way to the top of the World


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 8, 2010)

The end is finally in sight 

He can only drag this out another 10 chapters, then its done!


----------



## adventxero (Mar 9, 2010)

Ippo...please just use the Dempsey roll on him!  If the end comes within three chapters, I will be a very happy person!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 9, 2010)

^^ 
In order for the dempsey roll to work he has to stop his legs and feet.  He hasn't even hit him yet. 

I love noobs


----------



## freetgy (Mar 9, 2010)

i want to see that too 

PS:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hSgqwWuxDuw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 10, 2010)

Yow guys why you asking for the ff-ing Dempsey Roll if this was all about Ippo getting to know how to beat Miyata and that's sure not with the dempsey roll , so the ignorant people stop spamming with "I want to see the dempsey roll.
Get your head right.

No offence....


----------



## adventxero (Mar 10, 2010)

all I meant was I wanted an epic finish to this fight.  If he just happened to finish it with the Dempsey roll, then okay cool.  If not, then plz let it be something crazy that the anime will make look incredible


----------



## girdab (Mar 10, 2010)

_"...
As Woli heads out to start the next round, he again complains about getting hit by the chair. The confused assistant coach apologizes.
..."_
This is the second time, and I am sure we will see a flashback about this when Ippo win the game. Maybe Woli is getting tired or the damage of Ippo's fists is more than we thought. Whatever the reason is, I don't care because I am glad that the end of the match is getting closer.


----------



## clark12kent (Mar 10, 2010)

The DESTRUCTIVE POWER OF 1 CM is affecting Woli's leg.. Evidence of that is being ko'ed in Rd1 and his complains of being hit by the chair.. What more if he is hit by a Dempsey Roll, they will need an ambulance and a stretcher to bring Woli to the hospital..


----------



## ilhyan01 (Mar 11, 2010)

i'd rather see the gazelle punch come back to life


----------



## korshil (Mar 11, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The fact that the punches have snapped his head back multiple times means he should have been put down. When you get hit hard the damage is done by your brain shaking around in your skull.
> 
> He simply shouldn't be awake at this point, none of this if it was Sendo hitting him he would be down, yes he would be knocked out if Sendo hit him that much but he should also be out now.
> 
> ...



you've been trying too hard to prove what?that ippo is a useless boxer?we get it.u hate ippo 
why don't u try teaming up with mori and have ippo get decapitated by a punch?


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 11, 2010)

ilhyan01 said:


> i'd rather see the gazelle punch come back to life



Liver Blow Liver Blow Liver Blow

In fact thats what ippo has been trying right , all those small punches were liver blows


----------



## Inugami (Mar 11, 2010)

Those taps are the new Ippo's fighting style.


----------



## clark12kent (Mar 11, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Liver Blow Liver Blow Liver Blow
> 
> In fact thats what ippo has been trying right , all those small punches were liver blows



After the liver blow landed I would like to see Woli vomit his 3 day meal.. That would be epic..


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 11, 2010)

clark12kent said:


> After the liver blow landed I would like to see Woli vomit his 3 day meal.. That would be epic..



I would love to see Woli vomit that banana he ate before the fight, with a cut to Miguel shaking his head like, " I told your dumb ass NOT to eat that fucking banana!!!"


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Mar 11, 2010)

> you've been trying too hard to prove what?that ippo is a useless boxer?we get it.u hate ippo
> why don't u try teaming up with mori and have ippo get decapitated by a punch?


I actually don't hate Ippo. I do believe he is a boxer who lacks ring IQ.

I do believe that his inevitable victory is unrealistic too. I'd have no problem with him winning if he didn't receive such a brutal beat down in the earlier rounds.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 11, 2010)

No matter how much muscle you have, tapping someone so lightly they don't even flinch shouldn't cause that kind of damage.

_Prepare yourselves! Hajime no Ippo's equivalent of Chakra/Ki/Reiatsu/etc.! *Fighting Spirit*!_


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> No matter how much muscle you have, tapping someone so lightly they don't even flinch shouldn't cause that kind of damage.
> 
> _Prepare yourselves! Hajime no Ippo's equivalent of Chakra/Ki/Reiatsu/etc.! *Fighting Spirit*!_



That's not true there are many martial arts, where they can hit certain parts on the body with seemingly no damage, until later the damage surfaces.  Specially in assassin type martial arts were these techniques employed.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 12, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> That's not true there are many martial arts, where they can hit certain parts on the body with seemingly no damage, until later the damage surfaces.  Specially in assassin type martial arts were these techniques employed.



They still need force. You can't knock a man out with a feather.


----------



## Eldritch (Mar 12, 2010)

the boring fight's still not over


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> They still need force. You can't knock a man out with a feather.



Of course you still need force, the force applied to Woli felt like a tap.  But in reality it's doing internal damage.  This is really common place in martial arts.


----------



## Phunin (Mar 12, 2010)

Lol, and you think Ippo is a martial artist like that? That's a bunch of bs, I'm pretty sure his taps were taps


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 12, 2010)

I never said he was a martial artist.  I said the idea of something that doesn't look like it has a lot of force behind it doing internal damage is not uncommon. 





P.S.
 Boxing is a a form of martial art gtfo


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 12, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Of course you still need force, the force applied to Woli felt like a tap.  But in reality it's doing internal damage.  This is really common place in martial arts.




So he does it on purpose? Instead of using full force, he's using his super new special tap punches in order to show his superiority? Wayto go Ippo


----------



## Perfect Moron (Mar 12, 2010)

Sinthoras said:


> So he does it on purpose? Instead of using full force, he's using his super new special tap punches in order to show his superiority? Wayto go Ippo



How do I reading comprehension? Internal damage from accumulated, not-so strong hits happens. That's all he's saying. He didn't even say it's more damage than a full force hit.


----------



## Phunin (Mar 12, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I never said he was a martial artist.  I said the idea of something that doesn't look like it has a lot of force behind it doing internal damage is not uncommon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, for one, I'll have to say improve on your reading skills please. I said "and you think Ippo is a martial artist *like that"* not "Boxing isn't a form of martial arts" or "Ippo isn't a martial artist", so stay in school kid. I did not think I had to be so descriptive, but I'll keep you in mind next time. But besides that, how common is that in boxing? Kthnxbai.


----------



## adventxero (Mar 13, 2010)

anyway, back to the story.

Why wouldn't Wolis coach notice that he said they hit him with the chair twice?  Or at least investigate a little more into it?  This will be an interesting experience for Woli and the trainer too.  

Whats gonna be the deciding moment here?!  I say two more chapters before we get to anything even close.  There needs to be one good round of Ippo going all out and actually hitting Woli.  I dont care if everyone thinks Woli cant take one of Ippos punches, this will take more than one punch  at least.


----------



## Shade (Mar 13, 2010)

Finally some progress towards the end of this fight. I have a feeling the towel's not really gonna be thrown, but I'm hoping that I'm wrong. 

And Woli hasn't even shown any signs of serious exertion yet, goddamn.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 13, 2010)

Man, I would be very, very pissed off if Ippo win this match after this chapter.

Ippo was getting totally owned and he even started to mutter to himself like he's lost in his own world.

Woli punched him so hard that Ippo's head hit a corner and Ippo's coach is going to throw in a towel. I don't think he would throw in towel but who knows?

Woli is a clear winner and I would throw my laptop down the floor if Ippo won.


----------



## TalikX (Mar 13, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Man, I would be very, very pissed off if Ippo win this match after this chapter.
> 
> Ippo was getting totally owned and he even started to mutter to himself like he's lost in his own world.
> 
> ...



The fact that you would be angry if Ippo won shows that you've been reading the wrong manga.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 13, 2010)

TalikX said:


> The fact that you would be angry if Ippo won shows that you've been reading the wrong manga.



I want to see how do Ippo cope with his first pro defeat and see him turning over to dark side. Hell, I'd like to see him kidnapping one of Woli's monkeys and demand a rematch against Woli. 

A "hero" can't win every single match and they have to lose just once to develop their character.

If Ippo won his rematch against Woli, then I would be fine with it as long as Ippo learn something from his defeat against Monkey God in first place.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 13, 2010)

TalikX said:


> The fact that you would be angry if Ippo won shows that you've been reading the wrong manga.



Sometimes people lose. Considering that all of the fights he has had trouble with have been against extremely fast boxers, maybe that's a sign he needs to lay off the strength training and work on some speed. 

Going with the Mike Tyson lite theory, Ippo needs to increase his speed to match his power.

How many matches now has the best strategy they've been able to come up with to fight a speed boxer has been dual exchanges and trying to get lucky? If that's the best strategy he can come up with then he deserves to lose.


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 13, 2010)

Sure, 

Ippo should win. Good writing. Very good writing. 

Would only be bad writing, if ippo...

... is totally outclassed
... can't land proper punches
... is on the verge of collapsing
... nearly loses conscience
... takes at least 20 hard punches to the head per round for the past 6 rounds

and then suddenly starts to win, because he has tapped woli a crazy amount of 12 times to the body throughout the whole fight. 



Seriously, Ippo has to lose at this point, the referee should have stop the fight a while ago.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks Many many thanks Puar!

I have been searching on Raw Paradise but i havent seen the Raw chapter of HnI.
Does somebody know if there's gonna be a chapter this sunday?

Plus guys dont sweat it, not every manga goes good for the whole time.
Im sure that Mori has thought something up that will blow your mind 

I hope for his ass...
plus there's something about it also the second Karasawa, Miquel said this is my last child, this is the person that most suits me. And as everybody knows that the Coach Kamogawa is old and stuff and he is not taking anymore students than Takamura and Ippo. They are also his last childs so that would be a point to look at it also, Miquel and Kamogawa have fought before in their past but it seems that Miquel hasnt learned from it that with guts you can also win, even tho you have been outclassed by a superior boxer. Its a lesson for Miquel that he has yet to learn. 
Well thats a small theory of mine , im not saying its true...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 13, 2010)

887 confirms what I predicted all along.

This is just the extended version of Kamogawa vs American, except Ippo's hitting Woli more than Kamogawa did and getting knocked down less.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 13, 2010)

> 887 confirms what I predicted all along.
> 
> This is just the extended version of Kamogawa vs American, except Ippo's hitting Woli more than Kamogawa did and getting knocked down less.


The fights are nothing alike.

Consider that in this fight, Ippo is the stronger fighter he can't catch Woli because he is agile. 

Kamogawa vs Anderson, Anderson was the bigger fighter and he was able to beat on Kamogawa due to his physical strength. 

A better comparison would be Nekota vs Anderson.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 13, 2010)

In the Anderson vs Kamogawa fight Kamogawa was landing solid blows which hurt Anderson.

Ippo is just tapping Woli.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 13, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The fights are nothing alike.



Now, even if you disagree, saying they're nothing alike is far too big a stretch.

Ippo and Kamogawa both made their early impressions, Ippo with the knockdown, and Kamogawa with the soul punch. Then proceeded to get knocked around, unable to land a single hit for the rest of the match. Inevitably Ippo will land his punch and Woli will fall as the American did, and it's probably going to happen in round seven.



> Consider that in this fight, Ippo is the stronger fighter he can't catch Woli because he is agile.
> 
> Kamogawa vs Anderson, Anderson was the bigger fighter and he was able to beat on Kamogawa due to his physical strength.



I think the constant counters being eaten by Kamogawa hurt a little more than the strength difference.

Psyren 110

This is how the Woli fight should've been, we wouldn't have lost anything.



> A better comparison would be Nekota vs Anderson.



I agree, it might end with Woli suffering from a debilitating sickness as well.



			
				Poncho said:
			
		

> In the Anderson vs Kamogawa fight Kamogawa was landing solid blows which hurt Anderson.



Well punches with no speed behind them are considered taps right?

Psyren 110


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Well punches with no speed behind them are considered taps right?
> 
> Psyren 110



Don't act like that's the same.

Every punch thrown showed "effects" (Anderson's facial expression, impact effects, impression on Anderson's body, etc.), while every punch landed by Ippo has shown no signs of doing damage, other than this _mysterious_ invisible-chair-to-leg thing.

That's like saying if I walk up to my younger brother and lightly tap him with my fist for an hour he will start coughing up blood, rather than piss him off and have him ask me what the fuck I'm trying to do.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Wow, i dont know what they were talking but this chapter seemed extremely important, Makunouchi is fighting back now realtime, and there was some confussion in Woli's head. Cant wait for the summary


----------



## downspout (Mar 14, 2010)

*nothing speacial*



Puar said:


> Onimaru is predicting three chapters.  An Ippo Tekken is coming...  BELIEVE IT!!
> 
> 887 pretty much all but confirms that.  Miguel is, like, "Hrm, I've seen something like this before.  Someone who never quits, no matter how hopeless it is.  Was it Takamura?  No, something further in the past..."
> 
> Visual-wise, I'm expecting/hoping for something that will be, like, Karasawa Part 2.



obviously it was like ippo's COACH.. never quits, no matter how hopeless it is.


----------



## passerby (Mar 14, 2010)

Just a thought: what if Ippo's "taps" weren't the cause of Woli's bothered leg/ankle? It might be "cramping" for all we know, I mean with all the crazy moves he's been doing, moving around the ring, evading using unnatural stances, and even punching from awkward angles. The people were all commenting on his agility and speed, but no one, not even Miguel, has commented on his stamina, endurance, and/or conditioning.

Just my two cents worth.


----------



## passerby (Mar 14, 2010)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Man, I would be very, very pissed off if Ippo win this match after this chapter.
> 
> Ippo was getting totally owned and he even started to mutter to himself like he's lost in his own world.
> 
> ...



Maybe Mori might be thinking along the lines of say, Lewis vs. Rahman part 1? But given the amount of beating Ippo has suffered, yeah it would be a tad bit unrealistic if Ippo would win - although the latest chapter is telling us that it is leading towards this particular scenario.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2010)

ROFL at 888


*Spoiler*: __ 



RIP Woli


----------



## Shade (Mar 14, 2010)

^ If your spoiler implies what I think it does, then .


----------



## adventxero (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Punch through his skull!  GO IPPO!!!!


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 14, 2010)

I've said it before, but 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo better end Woli with this punch. He's got the tekken fists going on, and Woli's in a shit positiion now. I want shattered bones to pierce internal organs, brains to be splatter across the matt, and Ippo to rip the heart out of Woli's chest and take a huge chomp out of it, arteries and veins dangling out from between his teeth and blood dripping down his chin. 




Ehem. So yeah, after this fight, guessing that Ippo somehow comes out ontop and somehow retains his motor functions, does he still stay in the pacific? Or can he finally roll out and challenge the world?


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

He turns into Nekomata mark II, starting to shown signs of punchy.


----------



## Jotun (Mar 14, 2010)

Ugh I know Ippo should be showing signs of being fucked up, but if that happened I would just stop reading. I don't want to read about a broken boxer :/


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Why not, if Ippo was punch drunk it would give him a constant challenge, so we wouldn't have to deal with Woli/timestop/supa speed bullshit.

Like how Miyata has his weight problems.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 14, 2010)

Ippo being punch drunk would be amazing. He'd sound like a Pokemon out of the ring, but when he jumps in it, he'd become a God.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Nekomata was fucking awesome in the flashbacks, it would be a nice redemption for all the bullshit we've been put through and it would interesting how the other characters would react (especially the coach and Nekomata himself).

Ippo's desperate journey to fight Miyata (finally), defeat Ricardo (promised vengeance[?]) and find out what it means to be strong, with the threat of death just around the corner.


----------



## adventxero (Mar 14, 2010)

Whats this?!
Ippos evolving!!!


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

Nope, plot-no-jutsu.


----------



## ssjian1 (Mar 14, 2010)

*888 rough summary*

This week's raw chapter is also low-quality, and the pictures are even blurry so it's harder for me to read.  I can't fully translate it yet, but I can offer the basic gist:


*Spoiler*: __ 




On the first page, Ippo tells himself not to hold back anything.  True to his words from the last chapter, he doesn't even want to have energy left to stand at the end of the round.  He is prepared to unleash every last ounce of his strength.  Then the announcer gives his comments about the beginning of round 7 and the current situation.

On the second page, the assistant coach says, "Is it just my imagination or did Makunouchi suddenly widen his stance?"  Miguel notes that Ippo has in fact shifted gears and probably plans on attacking with full force.  He wonders if Woli has noticed this as well.  It seems like he reassures himself that there's nothing to fear really, given Woli's abilities and Ippo's current state.

Then the announcer reports on the fight for the next few pages.  Ippo surprisingly goes forth on the offense!  He unleashes a right, but it doesn't connect!  But he immediately follows up with a left!  That's also no good.  But he keeps at it!!  That one hits air, but it's so forceful you can practically feel the pressure.  

Upon seeing Ippo trying so hard to hit Woli like this, the crowd is deeply moved.  At first, they point out the obvious, rather gloomily, "A-ah that's no good.  You can't hit him with big swings like that."  Then, "It's no good... but... that's the Makunouchi we know!"  "YEAH!  He seems to have pulled himself together somewhat!"  "Don't give up!!"  "Keep on trying, as bad as the situation may get!"  "GO FOR IT MAKUNOUCHI!"

Meanwhile the announcer keeps at it, "He hits air again!  He can't touch the body of a genius!"  But the crowd is already electrified by Ippo's efforts, and they don't care anymore.  The whole stadium erupts into a Makunouchi cheer: "MAKUNOUCHI!  MAKUNOUCHI!  MAKUNOUCHI!  MAKUNOUCHI!  MAKUNOUCHI! ... "  It gets to be so powerful that even the announcer comments on it.  Ippo seems to be riding their cheers as he continues to swing large.  "GO GO GO MAKUNOUCHI!!!"

Miguel thinks to himself, "He sure is tenacious."  (I really can't read this next part, so it's just a hunch, but) he then seems to be thinking of a way to bring him down.  So he screams "WOLI!!!"  Woli looks back at him as confident as ever and seems to read Miguel's mind about a strategy for the current Ippo: side-step and blast.  He then side-steps and blasts one across Ippo's face, and the announcer comments on how the fist of a genius cuts through the crowd's cheers.

The coach considers throwing the towel in, but he hesitates because it looks like Ippo can still go on.  I can tell that there's then a funny moment with Takamura to break the tension, but I can't really read it.  What happens is Aoki and Kimura further lament about the fact that Ippo has worked so hard and surpassed them so far, and yet now all that effort seems to have gone to waste.  They even repeat themselves from earlier by saying things like "So doesn't that mean hard work is useless?!  There's just no point to it, right?!!"  Takamura responds by calling Itagaki over towards him, and after seemingly separating himself and Itagaki (so-called geniuses) from Aoki and Kimura (the hard workers who amount to nothing), says something demeaning (which is probably really funny, but I just can't read it!) about Aoki and Kimura.  They grumble a bit at him, and he just says "SORRY!" with his big evil smile.

That seems to get them back in the mood for cheering for Ippo though, perhaps to show Takamura that hard work can win in the end.  So they join Itagaki again in cheering, "COME ON IPPO!  DO SOMETHING!!  

Ippo, breathing really heavily, swings wide again. Woli tells himself, "Side-step and blast! Alright!" He side-steps and prepares for the finishing blow. Now the coach is worried for Ippo again, Miguel is confident as usual, and Itagaki/Aoki/Kimura just scream "IPPO!!!"

Woli comes to a sudden stop.  He looks surprised and tells himself something like, "He's going to keep on attacking. Dodge it and return fire!"  However... "!?"  his legs are shaky and he can't move yet.

Meanwhile, Ippo's fist is still very much ablaze, and so the very last scene is Ippo about to unleash his full power on a potentially immobile Woli.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 14, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> This week's raw chapter is also low-quality, and the pictures are even blurry so it's harder for me to read.  I can't fully translate it yet, but I can offer the basic gist:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Bullshit. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 14, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Bullshit. Fucking bullshit.



Look on the brightside - 


*Spoiler*: __ 



After Ippo murders Woli, he'll still prolly get Punch drunk due to the beating he took.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Oh my, Woli is about to get it.

It looks like I'm going to have a new wallpaper next week.


----------



## passerby (Mar 14, 2010)

applesauce said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



 Or Woli might be able to duck instead of side stepping and evade the next shot and counter with an uppercut


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 14, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



You guys think that punch will hit Woli-sama?

lulz


----------



## adventxero (Mar 15, 2010)

Woli shouldnt win right now... it will do his boxing career no good to take every match as just fun.  He needs a good loss to make him want to develop more.  At a certain point, he may become impossible to beat but thats how it should be.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2010)

> Nekomata was fucking awesome in the flashbacks, it would be a nice redemption for all the bullshit we've been put through and it would interesting how the other characters would react (especially the coach and Nekomata himself).
> 
> Ippo's desperate journey to fight Miyata (finally), defeat Ricardo (promised vengeance[?]) and find out what it means to be strong, with the threat of death just around the corner.


You know boxers are medically examined? If his condition was that severe they literally wouldn't allow him to fight any more, his licence would get revoked.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks, ssjian1


----------



## Glued (Mar 15, 2010)

Ippo must have George foreman level taps


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks for the trans but this chapter is just


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2010)

Prepare for the woli face getting blasted off signature rally this week


----------



## BVB (Mar 15, 2010)

someone has to post the sig/ava template here, so everyone can have the same set.


----------



## clark12kent (Mar 15, 2010)

If ippo will lose in here, maybe Mori will reinvent Ippo.. Power alone won't bring you in the world stage.. He's going to need speed,footwork some technicality.. It sounds like how Pacquiao develops through the years.. hahaha..


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 16, 2010)

clark12kent said:


> If ippo will lose in here, maybe Mori will reinvent Ippo.. Power alone won't bring you in the world stage.. He's going to need speed,footwork some technicality.. It sounds like how Pacquiao develops through the years.. hahaha..



Reinvent Ippo?

Uhm naaah , probably 99.9999% of the HnI manga readers would quit, this manga has been for many many years man and since then he has only be training what he is now, so the reinventin' thingy wont work.
The problem here is that Ippo has fought allot of fights by now and he still is getting beat the crap out of him. And that not even by a WORLD RANKER, the fucked up part here is that Mori has the guts to come up with a "kid" that suddenly is beating the &#^$ out of Ippo, thats not fun to watch. Thats like he hates Ippo and wants him to suffer or that we suffer watching this. Yeah sure HnI has been getting allot of critics by it, but we would like to see some progress in the World Rank fights.
And Mori isnt showing us that, he is showing us that 20+ years of manga HnI history is small change, that we need 10 more years to see him actually fight Martinez.
And by the looks of it , Ippo will be a dinosaur plant when he gets in the ring with Martinez and Martinez will be immortal cuz he found a rejuvenating drink.
At least let him beat the crap out of the "TANK" Miyata(yeah i call him TANK cuz normal fist and bullets dont hurt him), and finish it off with Ippo Ranking number 1 in the World Rank and almost fighting Martinez.

He(Mori) has set Ippo in a Slow Motion Careermode and the others Itagaki and stuff in Fast Forward Careermode. Likely they will be catching up at that stage.

Sh!t there's more I want to say but i think this is getting too long


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 16, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The thing i don't understand about this fight is, what happened to ippos compact punching power he used to have?  Why now all of a sudden does he have to swing wide to generate power?  Now it looks like he's trying to through the ryu dragon punch


----------



## Urarenge2005 (Mar 16, 2010)

I just came in here to state that I hate Woli. 

I hate Miyata too. 

Woli is a silly monkey boy with no buildup. No Character. No point. So he can move fast and hop around like a Monkey? SO? any real boxer would smash him onto his ass if someone tried that Prince Naseem Hamed crap. Ippo usually looks like a complete moron while he gets pummeled and figures out an "answer" to it.... but this is a whole new level of retarded. 

I fucking hate Woli. 

Also, Miyata needs to get shot in a dark alley so Ippo can get off his nuts. 

Thank you.


----------



## Green Poncho (Mar 16, 2010)

HEY! Prince Naseem is my hero!


----------



## LoLeech (Mar 16, 2010)

I enjoyed the Prince only for his ring entrances, too bad Barrera smashed him. Now Ippo needs needs to smash Woli so we can all move on.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks Paur

hopefully this fight ends next chapter


----------



## Gunners (Mar 17, 2010)

If the ropes prevent you from hitting the ground it should actually be classified as a knock down.

Also I thought it was established that the two trainers knew each other in the past, did the Mangaka forget that scene?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 17, 2010)

thanks!
i think we got 1-3 more chapters, ippo is spending the rest of his energy now


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 17, 2010)

Thread title needs updating.  Also, Mori is pretty much going through the motions.  This fight was over 3 chapters ago.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 17, 2010)

Everyone thinks the monkey botched his landing. W.e the issue is, is the reason why.


----------



## notme (Mar 17, 2010)

Urarenge2005 said:


> I just came in here to state that I hate Woli.
> 
> I hate Miyata too.
> 
> ...


Quoted for fucking truth.

Anyone else think Ippo's next opponent is going to fly?  This shit was ridiculous 20 chapters ago.


----------



## Puar (Mar 17, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If the ropes prevent you from hitting the ground it should actually be classified as a knock down.
> 
> Also I thought it was established that the two trainers knew each other in the past, did the Mangaka forget that scene?



Nah, he's just setting it up to try and make it be a dramatic reveal that ZOMG IPPO IS LIKE KAMOGAWA!!  Just like how Woli was, like, IPPO AND KAMOGAWA HAVE THE SAME SCENT!!  It's not that Miguel forgot that he remembers who Kamogawa is, it's that he forgot that Kamogawa was also the dude who would never give up.  Just like Miguel doesn't forget Takamura, but in that same panel, he's, like, "Was that Takamura who I saw do that?  No...  Who was it?"


----------



## Jotun (Mar 18, 2010)

I think Miguel has a case of alzheimer's


----------



## Darth (Mar 18, 2010)

Finally caught up. It took me about 3 months to do it, but I've done it.

And now I'm sad.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 18, 2010)

I bet you wish you didnt lol


----------



## MIHAWK. (Mar 18, 2010)

Puar said:


> I like that my hope of an Ippo equivalent moment of Sendo's "This is what I've got!!" may be coming soon.
> 
> LASTA ROUNDU!!



sendo is wayyyyyyyyy too cool for ippo to copy 

im fucking hating this fight,when will this shit end? i dont even care if ippo will lose anymore,tbh he should be dropped DEAD 10 chapters ago,he got countered with every big swing he did,normally a couple would put u down for the count and instead of him going down,woli is now losing his feet

if woli wasnt human then make this shit go on all day,but since he is human and since he cant exceed certain limits then by jumping around like a horny goat he should have his face smashed by a PRO BOXER

so what if he was raised with monkeys? and what does that mean? that monkeys would rule the world if they had boxing gloves? there are guys who are fighting in the streets all their life and they lose silly to real pros

since when was jumping faster than dashing? i can accept that woli used the smash out of the blue but when he copied mashida it was too much,way too much,u dont learn that shit by instict! and i wont even talk about the shit he does in the corner.. bryan hawk was bad enough with his crab stance,miguel is beccoming a retard trademark,everytime he appears u just know some weird shit will happen

and what makes me fear aint this fight but its aftermath,im sure we will hear some shit like ippo needs to stop boxing for some time cuz he got some severe brain damage


----------



## LoLeech (Mar 18, 2010)

Nah Ippo aint gonna end up brain fucked. Mori worked for too long to just end it with some flying monkey. Besides, it took Nekota gettin punched upside the head to screw him up.


----------



## Sayonara (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont expect much from next chapter most of time Mori ends a chapter like this, the punch never works out.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 19, 2010)

Gunners said:


> If the ropes prevent you from hitting the ground it should actually be classified as a knock down.
> 
> Also I thought it was established that the two trainers knew each other in the past, did the Mangaka forget that scene?



it's also illegal to grab the ropes, punch with two hands at the same time ect ect

the series takes a lot of liberties with the rules of boxing..lol


----------



## korpus (Mar 19, 2010)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> it's also illegal to grab the ropes, punch with two hands at the same time ect ect
> 
> the series takes a lot of liberties with the rules of boxing..lol



Lol what? I know it's illegal to grab the ropes, but illegal to punch with both hands? :amazed


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 19, 2010)

Yup...if you watched the pacquioa/clottey fight manny got warned for it ..lol.

But just like in real life, i guess it depends on the ref, ippo's fight would have been stopped by now if it was real life, shit almost all his fights would have been stopped before he got to come back..lol


----------



## passerby (Mar 19, 2010)

It seems that we're gonna have to wait for another week before we find out what happens with the Ippo-Woli saga. Raw Paradise notes that HnI's absent in the following Shonen Magazine issue. Talk about prolonged agony.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 20, 2010)

passerby said:


> It seems that we're gonna have to wait for another week before we find out what happens with the Ippo-Woli saga. Raw Paradise notes that HnI's absent in the following Shonen Magazine issue. Talk about prolonged agony.



 !!


----------



## Wrath (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm still hoping that Woli jumps right into a full-out Ippo hit and gets blown out of the ring.


----------



## applesauce (Mar 21, 2010)

passerby said:


> It seems that we're gonna have to wait for another week before we find out what happens with the Ippo-Woli saga. Raw Paradise notes that HnI's absent in the following Shonen Magazine issue. Talk about prolonged agony.


So cruel...


----------



## Eloking (Mar 21, 2010)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Yup...if you watched the pacquioa/clottey fight manny got warned for it ..lol.



I actually did some research, and it IS legal to hit with both hand. I found a quote from DaxxKahn who explain why Manny got warned in his fight.




			
				DaxxKahn said:
			
		

> It was not an actual punch, you need to hit only with front of fist....also they were to the ears...to clap the ears like that is not only illegal but dangerous because can cause popped eardrums...Much easier then a punch can





Here's an example where it's legal 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X47MbCeKSo4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adventxero (Mar 21, 2010)

so many people here just want Ippo to lose lol  There are few that want a win, but only few.

I wonder what will happen if he wins???  Where to go next?  I bet anyone he fights after this will be nothing for Ippo.  It would be awesome to see Woli Vs. the World champ.


----------



## LoLeech (Mar 21, 2010)

I dont wanna see Woli vs anyone after this, unless its Martinez destroying him. I wanna see Ippo smashing another fighter into retirement.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

I hope Woli wins, and then goes to travel the world like Son Goku and turns out to be some mystical hero that saved the world.  Ippo was just some guy who had to lose to him.  Kind of like the rookie tourney, but more random.


----------



## Powergems (Mar 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I hope Woli wins, and then goes to travel the world like Son Goku and turns out to be some mystical hero that saved the world.  Ippo was just some guy who had to lose to him.  Kind of like the rookie tourney, but more random.



This is HnI 
Ippo will win


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 21, 2010)

How many breaks has Mori taken during this fight?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I hope Woli wins, and then goes to travel the world like Son Goku and turns out to be some mystical hero that saved the world.  Ippo was just some guy who had to lose to him.  Kind of like the rookie tourney, but more random.



I like this general idea.

This fight should reveal that all the chapters up until now were just building up to the introduction of the real protagonist, Woli. (The title of the series was just a bit of playful misdirection to set up this epic twist.) Woli beats Ippo and then moves on to Miyata. Miyata finds, much to his dismay, that his counters look like they're moving in a sea of cement next to the lightspeed of Woli, and Woli dances around him and knocks him out within a few rounds. Woli subsequently becomes Miyata's idol. Woli trounces Martinez to set up the final fight of the series, the grudge match of Itagaki vs Woli. Their combined speed destroys the very fabric of existence and the manga ends in a similar way to _End of Evangelion_, with endless surreal and baffling imagery, turning the whole series into a mindfuck disguised through boxing. 

If this happens I will forgive Morikawa.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 21, 2010)

It does translate into "The start of the fight." right?  There you have it?  Ippo the character was just a herring.


----------



## Sinthoras (Mar 21, 2010)

Would be awesome, if Woli turns out to be the new protagonist. 
I like Ippo, but he is never going to be an elite fighter. He struggled against nearly every 
opponent so far and doesnt have boxing intelligence and the skills to compete at top level. 
I much prefer Wolis story of a genius who rapes every opponent with ease.


----------



## passerby (Mar 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> It does translate into "The start of the fight." right?  There you have it?  Ippo the character was just a herring.



For almost 20 years? Man, Mori had us in one hell of a ride if that would be the case. 

But for all intents and purposes, this sub-plot is a disaster. Whether or not Ippo wins in the end.


----------



## Mori` (Mar 22, 2010)

Ippo flattens Woli with a bodyblow

2 chapters time

sorry for spoilers


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 22, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Ippo flattens Woli with a bodyblow
> 
> 2 chapters time
> 
> sorry for spoilers



Lol , could also tell what happens to Woli then 
Will he continue boxing or die of an internal bleeding xD


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 22, 2010)

Eloking said:


> I actually did some research, and it IS legal to hit with both hand. I found a quote from DaxxKahn who explain why Manny got warned in his fight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I stand corrected, lol @ that DBZ punch he throw


----------



## korshil (Mar 22, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Ippo flattens Woli with a bodyblow
> 
> 2 chapters time
> 
> sorry for spoilers



no sh*t?where did u hear this?


----------



## Segan (Mar 22, 2010)

korshil said:


> no sh*t?where did u hear this?


He made that up. It's basically his prediction for what happens next.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 25, 2010)

Segan said:


> He made that up. It's basically his prediction for what happens next.



Yeah he probably made it up but the Break time can be a pointer that the end is near.

Hopefully.

My prediction Ippo will fall in to coma 
and wake up after a long sleep


----------



## Eloking (Mar 25, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> My prediction Ippo will fall in to coma
> and wake up after a long sleep



lol, obvious prediction


----------



## The Imp (Mar 25, 2010)

I haven't read the last few chapters. What round is it?


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 25, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> I haven't read the last few chapters. What round is it?



7th round 
The start of the seventh yeah:amazed


----------



## passerby (Mar 28, 2010)

*HnI 889*


*Spoiler*: __ 



So Ippo is getting some hits, Woli can still defend, but Makunouchi's punches are now opening up his guard. Monkey boy tried to go for another jump but it seems his leg/s is/are now heavy as lead.


----------



## ssjian1 (Mar 28, 2010)

*A few additional things*



passerby said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So Ippo is getting some hits, Woli can still defend, but Makunouchi's punches are now opening up his guard. Monkey boy tried to go for another jump but it seems his leg/s is/are now heavy as lead.




*Spoiler*: __ 




Just to add to what passerby said, while Miguel is trying to figure out why Woli can't use his legs, it seems like everyone, including Woli himself, doesn't really know what's happening.  Ippo's coach says, "I don't really know what's going on [with Woli], but now is the time for us to GO!!"  Woli is thinking to himself, "You... Makunouchi... what on earth did you do to me?!"

Incidentally, Woli's assistant coach finally mentions the fact that he did not actually hit Woli with the chair.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 28, 2010)

Holy shit! da taps of stunning worked!


----------



## adventxero (Mar 28, 2010)

This is what you get for jumping around


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 28, 2010)

Lol, that was some Eva shit right ther. Amazing.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 28, 2010)

so..the subtle, but killer, taps are finally working

this is bs of the highest level, i didnt know Ippo could use juuken through the gloves

i'd have prefered Ippo just struggling and finally catching Woli with a swing and ending the fight, simply because  monkey boy is finally affected and slowed down by jumping and running around too much 

all we need now to reach RBJ match levels, is the crack of lightning and Ippo putting visible energy in his final punch


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 28, 2010)

If woli dies all is forgiven


----------



## korshil (Mar 28, 2010)

there is no more space for stupid pointless chapters now.the bleach manga is getting more and more interesting chapter by chapter.do something good mori


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 28, 2010)

Locard said:


> so..the subtle, but killer, taps are finally working
> 
> this is bs of the highest level, i didnt know Ippo could use juuken through the gloves
> 
> ...



its not that I completely disagree with u, but you have to realize that his "taps" werent light taps like a girl tap, but a boxer's tap, which actually might be a subtle punch...

Its still stupid, but if he Ippo, having the ridiculous strength we've known him to had, landed over 10 clean "light punches/taps", then it should technically slow anybody down, even slightly


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 28, 2010)

Yeh.....the last how many chapters of Ippo getting rocked could have been shortened to two maybe even one chapter.  No wonder we don't pay for this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 28, 2010)

This is just weird. So all of a sudden Wolli's legs hurt. I know he's been jumping around a lot, but don't you think he would've noticed it himself, if he was tired or his legs were cramping (don't know wtf is going on right now). Seriously. This fight is probably the poorest written fight in the manga. Haven't been enjoying it at all.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 28, 2010)

Locard said:


> so..the subtle, but killer, taps are finally working
> 
> this is bs of the highest level, i didnt know Ippo could use juuken through the gloves
> 
> ...



Long time no c u posting here Locard.

Bad thing that was for a bad chapter  .


----------



## Koerdis (Mar 28, 2010)

Why on earth this thing has lasted 23 chapters I will never know...

Has Hajime no Ippo 'jumped the shark'?


----------



## aeav81 (Mar 28, 2010)

at last
woli only have 3 fight and i think he win easly back then
maybe is its first time on seventh round


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 29, 2010)

What is peripheral neuropathy?


Peripheral neuropathy describes damage to the peripheral nervous system, the vast communications network that transmits information from the brain and spinal cord (the central nervous system) to every other part of the body. Peripheral nerves also send sensory information back to the brain and spinal cord, such as a message that the feet are cold or a finger is burned. Damage to the peripheral nervous system interferes with these vital connections. Like static on a telephone line, peripheral neuropathy distorts and sometimes interrupts messages between the brain and the rest of the body. 

Because every peripheral nerve has a highly specialized function in a specific part of the body, a wide array of symptoms can occur when nerves are damaged. Some people may experience temporary numbness, tingling, and pricking sensations (paresthesia), sensitivity to touch, or muscle weakness. Others may suffer more extreme symptoms, including burning pain (especially at night), muscle wasting, paralysis, or organ or gland dysfunction. People may become unable to digest food easily, maintain safe levels of blood pressure, sweat normally, or experience normal sexual function. In the most extreme cases, breathing may become difficult or organ failure may occur. 

Some forms of neuropathy involve damage to only one nerve and are called mononeuropathies. More often though, multiple nerves affecting all limbs are affected-called polyneuropathy. Occasionally, two or more isolated nerves in separate areas of the body are affected-called mononeuritis multiplex. 

In acute neuropathies, such as Guillain-Barr? syndrome, symptoms appear suddenly, progress rapidly, and resolve slowly as damaged nerves heal. In chronic forms, symptoms begin subtly and progress slowly. Some people may have periods of relief followed by relapse. Others may reach a plateau stage where symptoms stay the same for many months or years. Some chronic neuropathies worsen over time, but very few forms prove fatal unless complicated by other diseases. Occasionally the neuropathy is a symptom of another disorder. 

In the most common forms of polyneuropathy, the nerve fibers (individual cells that make up the nerve) most distant from the brain and the spinal cord malfunction first. Pain and other symptoms often appear symmetrically, for example, in both feet followed by a gradual progression up both legs. Next, the fingers, hands, and arms may become affected, and symptoms can progress into the central part of the body. Many people with diabetic neuropathy experience this pattern of ascending nerve damage. 

How are the peripheral neuropathies classified?


More than 100 types of peripheral neuropathy have been identified, each with its own characteristic set of symptoms, pattern of development, and prognosis. Impaired function and symptoms depend on the type of nerves-motor, sensory, or autonomic-that are damaged. Motor nerves control movements of all muscles under conscious control, such as those used for walking, grasping things, or talking. Sensory nerves transmit information about sensory experiences, such as the feeling of a light touch or the pain resulting from a cut. Autonomic nerves regulate biological activities that people do not control consciously, such as breathing, digesting food, and heart and gland functions. Although some neuropathies may affect all three types of nerves, others primarily affect one or two types. Therefore, doctors may use terms such as predominantly motor neuropathy, predominantly sensory neuropathy, sensory-motor neuropathy, or autonomic neuropathy to describe a patient's condition.

Ippo gave it to Woli.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2010)

> This is just weird. So all of a sudden Wolli's legs hurt. I know he's been jumping around a lot, but don't you think he would've noticed it himself, if he was tired or his legs were cramping (don't know wtf is going on right now). Seriously. This fight is probably the poorest written fight in the manga. Haven't been enjoying it at all.


He did notice his legs were going, well he did and didn't. He noticed his legs were cramping but because of his inexperience he didn't attribute it to tiredness he thought it was his trainer hitting him in the leg.


----------



## Rice Ball (Mar 29, 2010)

I see by the comments that Wally is still alive 

Was anyone else hoping to see a head cleaved off with that punch.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 29, 2010)

this is just stupid now


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 29, 2010)

Hahahahahaha

this fight is still going on


jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesus, I haven't read HnI in months and it doesn't seem to have progressed _one iota_.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 29, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> Hahahahahaha
> 
> this fight is still going on
> 
> ...



it will end soon, 1-2 chapters


----------



## shredani (Mar 29, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> it will end soon, 1-2 chapters



Nah... 2 chapters is far from over... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Just look at Woli's eyes on the last page, he seems determined. And I guess he'll try close quarter fight with Ippo. It won't be that easy yet.


----------



## Sayonara (Mar 29, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> it will end soon, 1-2 chapters



If only, we probably going to have to see some bullshit about Wolli and his past, current thoughts and then all sudden his renewed ambition to win, followed by few more chapters or nothing happening , than another chapter with ippos determination to win before we see some crappy conclusion.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 29, 2010)

i dont think that ippo will last for another round, it should end soon


----------



## passerby (Mar 29, 2010)

Sayonara said:


> If only, we probably going to have to see some bullshit about Wolli and his past, current thoughts and then all sudden his renewed ambition to win, followed by few more chapters or nothing happening , than another chapter with ippos determination to win before we see some crappy conclusion.



I kinda thought of it that way too. Talk about milking the cow dry. REALLY dry.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 29, 2010)

Let's make some betting to predict when the torture will end. I bet that chapter #892 is the last of the fight.

After that the focus will change to ItagaKimurAoki and the Class A Tournament.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 29, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Let's make some betting to predict when the torture will end. I bet that chapter #892 is the last of the fight.
> 
> After that the focus will change to ItagaKimurAoki and the Class A Tournament.



i predict 891 
seeing aoki and kimura would be refreshing but i guess we will see time bending manabu


----------



## Inugami (Mar 29, 2010)

fight gonna end in 900.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 29, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> fight gonna end in 900.



wow that would be lame


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 29, 2010)

without any full translation the last 2 chapters it's hard to say whats really going on, but i believe it's not just ippo's "whimpy" body blows but also the exhaution of throwing power shots and jumping around constantly for (i dont' even know how many rounds i think 7?) that has fatigued woli.  Those unassuming body blows were adding to his fatigue and it has been effecting his legs.

Even though he's a wild animal, he's still only had 3 fights none of which lasted this long so his cardio is shit.  My only guess as to why this fight is dragging on is morikawa is using the time to figure out the end of the manga, or atleast the next few arcs.  *shrugs*


----------



## perman07 (Mar 29, 2010)

So.. a while back I watched all of the anime and then continued from that point and read all the manga up to last current scan (great all together by the way). I am unsurprised about the hate about the Woli fight, cause I thought the same shit myself.

Actually, I read 885 or something first, just because I was curious how the manga was and whether to read it or not. I figured I would forget the chapter (spoiler-wise), but it kind of stuck how the protagonist was losing so incredibly badly after almost 900 chapters. I kept reading and constantly wondered who this dude was that he was going to lose so badly to even after he kept getting better and better. As I got closer and closer to the latest chapters, I realized that this fucking Tarzan figure was the one who was going to make Ippo lose so badly.

This manga just sucks so much at the moment


----------



## Inugami (Mar 29, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> wow that would be lame



Like all this match . so 900 fits good for this crap.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 29, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> its not that I completely disagree with u, but you have to realize that his "taps" werent light taps like a girl tap, but a boxer's tap, which actually might be a subtle punch...
> 
> Its still stupid, but if he Ippo, having the ridiculous strength we've known him to had, landed over 10 clean "light punches/taps", then it should technically slow anybody down, even slightly


light punches? theres a difference between light punches and taps, and these are taps, thats why Woli isn't even bothered by them, even if a pinky punch from Ippo was enough to floor him before 

If Ippo had the strenght of a grizzly bear and Woli the physical endurance of a frail 80yo dude, and wasnt the pinnacle of human athletism he's supposed to be, then i wont have such a hard time buying this

you seriously believe 10 clean taps should have any effect in a person at the peak of human condition like Woli? even if we take it as _The Drop of Water That Can Wear Through a Stone_, it would require like hundreds and hundreds of taps to get any real effect in a young person at peak condition

Takamura is much stronger than Ippo, and this wont be believable even from him


----------



## ssjian1 (Mar 29, 2010)

*Round 889 Translation*

Thanks to the HQ raw, I was able to make a translation.  Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo 889 – Invisible shackles

Page 1
Text along the top: Ippo, despite being at an overwhelming disadvantage… gives it his all!!

Ippo: I’m sorry.  I’m truly sorry for disappointing you.  – At the very least, I’ll summon all my remaining strength and hit you with everything I’ve got!

Page 2
Miguel: Step to the side and then immediately return fire!
Woli: Face him sideways, and then get his temple.

Page 3
Woli: …. ….

Page 4
Announcer: You can hear the sound of an explosion from that one!!  It was on top of a block, but still!  After waiting so long, a hit finally lands~~~!  AND HE KEEPS GOING~~!!

Page 5
Miguel: Blocks are no good!  Use your legs and make him strike at nothing but air!
Woli: Use my legs, strike at nothing but air—

Page 6
Page 7

Page 8
Announcer: Woli’s arms go up!  This is the destructive force from Makunouchi’s all-or-nothing assault!  NO!  It’s just a single blow!!
Crowd: W..woah.  If that had actually hit him…
Miguel: (There’s no way he’ll get hit by that.  But even so, Makunouchi is the kind of hitter who could get carried away even just by gracing a block.)  MAKE HIM STRIKE AIR! USE YOUR LEGS!
Woli: M-my arms have gone numb.  I won’t be able to land my next punch… I can’t take any more of those.  I’ll have to make him strike the air!

Page 9
Miguel: GET NICE AND CLEAR FROM THAT!  USE YOUR LEGS!!  MAKE HIM STRIKE AIR!!
Woli: Make him strike…
Miguel: Why does he block--!?

Page 10
Miguel: A…AHH!  Did he avoid it!?  Did he get hit!?  It hurt him through the block!  Whyyyyyyy!?  Why doesn’t he use his legs!?  !!  No way…

Page 11
Miguel: Is it because he can’t use them!?  
Assistant coach: T-the chair… the chair never hit him.  The chair never hit Woli’s legs.
Miguel: Now that you mention it, when I took the chair away, didn’t the chair also not hit him?  Assuming that it in fact never hit him, and focusing on his legs…
Woli: Wh-…at?  What’s this uncomfortable feeling?  Something touched my leg.  No… It felt completely like someone grabbed it.
Miguel: Is he feeling some strangeness in his legs?  That’s impossible! He didn’t take any big punches.  Is it fatigue?  That’s also impossible!  Hasn't he been well into his own rhythm?  

Page 12
Miguel: What on earth has happened to Woli’s body!?
Ippo: I wonder why.  I’ve still got some response from my fists.  Even though I’ve never had this kind of feeling before after taking so much damage....
Coach: Despite the fact he was dancing through the air up until now, suddenly his legs have become stuck together.  He’s trying to hold out with blocks alone.  
Yagi-san: I-I wonder why.
Coach: I don’t really know the reasons, but, now is the time for us to GO!

Page 13
Coach: He started to open up his guard.  And, that expression on his face.  There’s no doubt about it that he’s starting to feel pressure.  He’ll get impatient.  That’ll invite mistakes!  Go forth! Advance!
Ippo: Move. Unleash every last ounce of strength.  It’s time to move forward!!

Page 14
Woli: For right now, in any case I have to create some distance.  Fly!  Remember playing with my friends in the jungle.
Ippo: Uga..
Woli: FLY!
Miguel: That's it!  That's it!!  Fly!!

Page 15
Woli: Who is that?  Who's grabbing my leg!?  Who...

Page 16

Page 17
Miguel: Why won't you fly!?
Woli: It's you, huh.  Makunouchi!  What on earth did you do to me...!?
Text along the side: The first signs of the genius losing his bearings!  The meaning behind the invisible shackles is!?


----------



## passerby (Mar 29, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Thanks to the HQ raw, I was able to make a translation.  Enjoy!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks for the translation! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Now that there is mention (by Miguel page 11, although not that explicit) about Woli's conditioning, then it looks more and more like those "taps" are causing Woli's legs to give out.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 29, 2010)

Locard said:


> light punches? theres a difference between light punches and taps, and these are taps, thats why Woli isn't even bothered by them, even if a pinky punch from Ippo was enough to floor him before
> 
> If Ippo had the strenght of a grizzly bear and Woli the physical endurance of a frail 80yo dude, and wasnt the pinnacle of human athletism he's supposed to be, then i wont have such a hard time buying this
> 
> ...



You missed my point... im saying that his taps would still have some effect.. u actually clarified my point by bring out his pinky punch... if he could floor woli wit only his pinky, imagine wat his taps would eventually do...
A light shove from some1 who is really stronger then u will send u further then some1 weaker.... since ippo is made out to be sooooo strong, his taps are clearly super


----------



## Wuzzman (Mar 29, 2010)

Locard said:


> light punches? theres a difference between light punches and taps, and these are taps, thats why Woli isn't even bothered by them, even if a pinky punch from Ippo was enough to floor him before
> 
> If Ippo had the strenght of a grizzly bear and Woli the physical endurance of a frail 80yo dude, and wasnt the pinnacle of human athletism he's supposed to be, then i wont have such a hard time buying this
> 
> ...



you bought that woli is a serious boxer capable of beating down ippo, jumping from ring post to ring post, able to hang from the ropes with one arm and knows 3 top level techniques simply because his uber hax animal instincts teaches him the upper tiers of boxing by osmosis? we have long past bullshit.


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks Puar 
Great chapter, even tho the critics of the arc.

Talking about the Ippo getting hit and stuff...

There's a chance that someone can take so many hits and still keep fighting
A couple of days ago I saw a video where two pro boxers were hitting eachother like there was no tomorrow, and they kept fighting till the end, neither of them lost to knockdown.
It's a shame they died (or one of them died in a crash accident) (not sure about that).

The only big B!@llshit is stuff that Woli can jump and hang on ropes and stuff.
But it is possible that somebody gets so many hits and still keeps on fighting.


----------



## Hagen (Mar 30, 2010)

So much for the killer taps, Ippo has returned to the big swings, but now ten times more injured than before. Kamogawa has been really useless so far 



TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> You missed my point... im saying that his taps would still have some effect.. u actually clarified my point by bring out his pinky punch... if he could floor woli wit only his pinky, imagine wat his taps would eventually do...
> A light shove from some1 who is really stronger then u will send u further then some1 weaker.... since ippo is made out to be sooooo strong, his taps are clearly super


Pinky punch was still a punch. punch =/= taps 

but if Ippo is really Hulkish level strong now, able to destroy anyone in one hit, then this manga is really going to suck, because plot will demand that Ippo must fail 9 of every 10 punches. Its called the Tsunade syndrome




Wuzzman said:


> you bought that woli is a serious boxer capable of beating down ippo, jumping from ring post to ring post, able to hang from the ropes with one arm and knows 3 top level techniques simply because his uber hax animal instincts teaches him the upper tiers of boxing by osmosis? we have long past bullshit.


Didnt buy that either, its just that im focused in the newest bs for now

but hey. what if its all part of a bigger plan by Morikawa? maybe things are happening this way for a reason. 

Lets admit it, Woli is too much for this manga. This guy didnt even know what boxing was 3 months ago, and now after just 3 fights hes already world level tier. and keep in mind that Woli probably didnt even break a sweat in his other matches, since this fight against Ippo has been the hardest for him and hes still schooling 

Just imagine what Woli will be after 15 or 20 world level fights, logic says he should be unbeatable by any other boxer we've seen so far. Fuck Takamura, Itagaki, Miyata etc.  Woli's talent knows no bounds. 

So..what if the plan has been all along to make Woli the ultimate and final rival of this manga? 

Ippo will lose this match, even if Woli's legs are affected, it'll be revealed that he can dodge anything Ippo could throw anyway, with just head/waist movements

Woli will keep advancing in the world ranking and soon, after giving a one sided beating to Ricardo Martinez that, at that time, nobody will believe possible (something like Foreman vs Frazier I), he becomes undisputed champion. 

Along the way, Woli will beat the crap outta Miyata, and Sendo for the lulz. He will  ridicule Takamura in a special exhibition match between champions too 

This will give Ippo the extra motivation he needs (besides avenging his most shameful defeat ever)  to get a rematch with Woli, the ultimate monkey champion, the pinnacle of physical prowess now tempered with the experience of a world champion

the final match will be like the Rumble in the Jungle, nobody will believe that Ippo has a chance, but somehow (pnj), he'll pull out a win. by defeating Woli, Ippo will be finally satisfied and discover what being strong truly means

in the epilogue, we'll learn that Ippo only defended the world title 3 times, before losing it to Woli in a rematch, this time for good, in the rematch Woli will stomp Ippo in one round ko, but Ippo will always be credited as the man who demonstrated that Woli, the King of Boxing, wasnt completely invincible. (15 years later, Woli will retire from boxing without losing again)

if this is the plan, the bs of the current events can be forgotten


----------



## Segan (Mar 30, 2010)

@Locard: Nah, Woli's gonna lose.


----------



## kakashi'sgirl (Mar 30, 2010)

hi, iv never heard of hajime no ippo before! whats the story?


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 30, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> There's a chance that someone can take so many hits and still keep fighting
> A couple of days ago I saw a video where two pro boxers were hitting eachother like there was no tomorrow, and they kept fighting till the end, neither of them lost to knockdown.
> It's a shame they died (or one of them died in a crash accident) (not sure about that).



Castillo/Corrales?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 30, 2010)

^ Yeah I remember that Castillo knocked Corrales down twice and then Corrales got back up and knocked Castillo out.

RIP


----------



## Pandorax (Mar 30, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Castillo/Corrales?



Yeah i think so , im going to search it up again.
But you can see that there is a reality to it also , (talking about getting so many times hit)

The fight between them was epic, two strong warriors who didnt want to lose even when they were beating up eachother.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 30, 2010)

They weren't "taps" they appeared to everybody watching to be taps, and Woli didn't notice them because he was swinging full power shots and connecting so his adrenaline was not feeling the damage.

This is ippo, the strongest punch in the devision he's used small compact punches to hurt people before just never as simultaneous hits.  So ippo's "taps" probably do as much damage as a normal jab (and yes jab's to the body do damage over time). 

and thanks ssjian1 for the 889 translation, pretty much confirmed what i was thinking


----------



## Puar (Mar 30, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Thanks Puar
> Talking about the Ippo getting hit and stuff...
> 
> There's a chance that someone can take so many hits and still keep fighting
> ...



Yeah, and if anybody has a real problem with this aspect of the story, well, what can I say other than you have been reading the wrong manga for 888 chapters.  Hell, my girlfriend lives for these moments in Ippo when she can finally rally behind him for the inevitable, eventual comeback KO.



9TalesOfDestruction said:


> They weren't "taps" they appeared to everybody watching to be taps, and Woli didn't notice them because he was swinging full power shots and connecting so his adrenaline was not feeling the damage.
> 
> This is ippo, the strongest punch in the devision he's used small compact punches to hurt people before just never as simultaneous hits.  So ippo's "taps" probably do as much damage as a normal jab (and yes jab's to the body do damage over time).




Yeah, especially without it being animated, I think it's really, really hard to judge the effectiveness of the punches or how hard they're hitting since all we really have to go off of is Ippo referring to them as taps and touches.  Like you said, even a jab from Ippo can cause more damage than someone else's full swing punch.  The same people who are against this line of thinking based on visual representation are probably the same people that think Woli is actually flying and was pulling a Spider-man and clinging to the corner post.


----------



## Glued (Mar 30, 2010)

kakashi'sgirl said:


> hi, iv never heard of hajime no ippo before! whats the story?



Its a story about boxing, some really good quality fights in here. I especially recommend Sawamura vs Mashiba.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 30, 2010)

kakashi'sgirl said:


> hi, iv never heard of hajime no ippo before! whats the story?




awesome boxing manga, until Miyata vs RBJ happened .

Story about a loser that got bullied everyday until the day he has an encounter with a boxer that saved his ass from some bullies, he teach him some basics of box and give him a video of Tyson highlights, and got interested in boxing with the objective of know the meaning of be strong .


----------



## Lord Genome (Mar 30, 2010)

I still have faith


----------



## Puar (Mar 31, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> awesome boxing manga, until Miyata vs RBJ happened.



I openly mock anyone who did not see that kind of ending coming. ;D


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2010)

Puar said:


> I openly mock anyone who did not see that kind of ending coming. ;D



I don't care about the winner, but  if the fight was good or bad.

Like this one (even if is obvious Ippo gonna take this), no matter who  wins Woli vs Ippo sucked.


----------



## adventxero (Mar 31, 2010)

and now things get good again lol this will end with bones being shattered


----------



## Galacticaphantome (Mar 31, 2010)

@Locard

The problem with your idea of having Woli win, and having Ippo working his way back to fight Woli is that Mori won't have anyone reading this manga long before Ippo gets close to his rematch with Woli.  

I for one, will refuse to read Ippo any longer if he loses to Woli.

Remember what the Moral Premise of Ippo's ENTIRE story is; Hard work makes you strong.

Loosing to a "genius" like Woli will make Ippo's journey starting from chapter 1, February 17, 1990, to 888+ *COMPLETELY POINTLESS*.  It would inherently destroy the driving premise of the story.

Also, making Woli the new antagonist of the story completely nullifies the build up in the Miyata/Ippo rivarly.  Again, rendering the story *COMPLETELY POINTLESS*.

I'm more than confident that Mori understand this, and Ippo will win, in predictable but always satisfying fashion.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 31, 2010)

^^^ For ur first post, that was very long -____________-
didnt feel lik reading 4 a while, but good point/post


----------



## Segan (Mar 31, 2010)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> ^^^ For ur first post, that was very long -____________-
> didnt feel lik reading 4 a while, but good point/post


Sounds like you've never seen a very long post.

Anyway, Ippo should smash Woli's face into a mass of goo.


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 31, 2010)

Segan said:


> Sounds like you've never seen a very long post.
> 
> Anyway, Ippo should smash Woli's face into a mass of goo.



Nope,  seen plenty, but either juss dont read them or say the same thing


----------



## Hagen (Mar 31, 2010)

Galacticaphantome said:


> @Locard
> 
> The problem with your idea of having Woli win, and having Ippo working his way back to fight Woli is that Mori won't have anyone reading this manga long before Ippo gets close to his rematch with Woli.
> 
> ...



You're overlooking several things like

- Ippo isn't interested in fighting Miyata anymore.  Did you forget his fangirl-like declarations after Miyata vs RBJ. "i prefer it this way. hes someone i like to watch, to look up, from a distance", whatever. He nows want to find his own path not entangled with Miyata. The match could still happen but is not Ippo's goal anymore

- In this manga, hardwork means shit against talent 
Look around, all the succesful boxers of this manga are genius or gifted with some type of talent, time bending, unnatural speed, zombie like endurance, unique shoulder muscles (sawamura), raw animal instincts, even Ippo was gifted from the beginning with great power, stamina and balance due to his fishing background. 

Aokimura, now those are pure hardworkers, and look where they are. In the gutter!


What im trying to say is: 

- a Woli with experience would be the ultimate boxer. look at the high tier techniques he pulled out of the blue in this match (just for one example), in some more matches he'll be better than anyone, much better than the likes of Sendo, Miyata, Mashiba etc combined. Heck, he probably already is

so Ippo wants to be strong? well, to be REALLY strong, he needs to beat THAT ultimate boxer. THAT future Woli, which will put Ricardo Martinez to shame  

shonen rules indicate that main character must defeat the strongest opponent there is, and thats an experienced Woli, plus, if Ippo wins now is gonna be utter bs, and we all know it


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 31, 2010)

Locard said:


> You're overlooking several things like
> 
> - Ippo isn't interested in fighting Miyata anymore.  Did you forget his fangirl-like declarations after Miyata vs RBJ. "i prefer it this way. hes someone i like to watch, to look up, from a distance", whatever. He nows want to find his own path not entangled with Miyata. The match could still happen but is not Ippo's goal anymore
> 
> ...



would like to agree with that but when will the manga end then? chapter 1500? besides that, good post


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 1, 2010)

Woli's going to lose, that's what ippo has to "teach" him about boxing......

thinking about it, this fight wouldn't be so bad if Woli wasn't just some 3 fight roookie and ippo was fighting against somebody who had some kinda plot importance, like the world champ or some undefeated veteran.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 1, 2010)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Woli's going to lose, that's what ippo has to "teach" him about boxing......
> 
> thinking about it, this fight wouldn't be so bad if Woli wasn't just some 3 fight roookie and ippo was fighting against somebody who had some kinda plot importance, like the world champ or some undefeated veteran.



I agree with that, Woli wanted to fight Ippo cuz he wanted to learn something if he beats Ippo , Woli won't learn anything so the theory that the other gave about the ultimate rival or fight (Locard) doesn't get close to the storyline or what the fighters want, plus Martinez is beast do you really think Woli would beat him. That's uber BS, Martinez beasted Ippo and beat him to pulp with only his jabs.
I'm sure he has something against Woli, other thing Woli doesn't havethe same experience as Martinez, remember that Ippo couldn't identify if Martinez threw a punch or not? Cuz he had that natural movement in his shoulder. Call it animal instincts or whatever I'm 100 % sure those would hit Woli in no time. And yes another plus Martinez has power , also real power. If he would hit Woli he would fall in to a coma, I say that because if ippo's tabs already damaged him imagine the damage of a full hit as well Martinez and Ippo.

So in short: NO , Woli won't win AND NO it's not better for the storyline so stop your mangaka storyline or whatever Locard.


----------



## Galacticaphantome (Apr 1, 2010)

Locard said:


> You're overlooking several things like
> 
> -ppo isn't interested in fighting Miyata anymore.  Did you forget his fangirl-like declarations after Miyata vs RBJ. "i prefer it this way. hes someone i like to watch, to look up, from a distance", whatever. He nows want to find his own path not entangled with Miyata. The match could still happen but is not Ippo's goal anymore



Ippo's declaration to not to have his dream fight with Miyata is one that actually makes sense from a story perspective because it gives it's reader's even more to look forward to when they do fight, which I imagine will be near the end of the manga.  Mori plays it as if it won't ever happen, which makes it all the more sweeter for readers when it does.

Honestly, who _really_ believes that Ippo vs Miyata will *NEVER *happen?



Locard said:


> In this manga, hardwork means shit against talent
> Look around, all the succesful boxers of this manga are genius or gifted with some type of talent, time bending, unnatural speed, zombie like endurance, unique shoulder muscles (sawamura), raw animal instincts, even Ippo was gifted from the beginning with great power, stamina and balance due to his fishing background.



That's the point, and it's why Ippo is such an appropriate hero for this story.  In the ippoverse every successful fighter is born talented... except Ippo, which makes him different and unique.  His character shows that hard work can beat pure talent.  It's the moral compass of the story, it's what gives Hajime no Ippo legs to continue



Locard said:


> so Ippo wants to be strong? well, to be REALLY strong, he needs to beat THAT ultimate boxer. THAT future Woli, which will put Ricardo Martinez to shame.
> 
> shonen rules indicate that main character must defeat the strongest opponent there is, and thats an experienced Woli, plus, if Ippo wins now is gonna be utter bs, and we all know it



Clearly the story isn't just about beating great boxers.  If that were the case, than Ippo would have acknowledged his strength as growing.  So far though, he's still considers himself as "weak" as he has started.  The only true strength he's experienced are from others around him, which gives him drive to seek his own.

The meaning of strength goes beyond punches in Ippo's story.  The strength he wants is the strength that his father had when he was alive, the strength his mother has for having to cope with the death of her husband, the strength that Eiji has to have the guts to try and defy all odds despite being the underdog.  Beating a fighter isn't enough, he needs to prove that his journey is worth it.

For the readers it's important that Ippo remains more than the usual "beat this guy and I'm strong," and that it is about beating the odds through hard work and determination.  It's never fun to read about a guy who is good at everything.


----------



## Slek (Apr 1, 2010)

I have been following Hajime No Ippo for several years now but this is my first post. As someone said before, the fight itself is good but what is disturbing is that a newbie is able to pull out all those advanced techniques it would normally take years to master.
But maybe Woli IS a boxing genius and is able to instantly reinvent all of that (note: there was an Indian mathematician called Ramanujan who reinvented all by himslef very advanced maths, you can google him as his story is quite amazing, so maybe Woli is the Ramanujan of the boxing world).
But what the genius needs to learn from others is that boxing is tough, that you have to show incredible resilience to win a fight, and I think this is what Ippo is going to teach Woli when he wins the fight. I indeed Ippo will win, someone pulling strength from is dead body to shatter Woli's ribs.
Then we will se Woli train like crazy to get his revenge, and probably 1 round destroy on his way some fighters Ippo had the worse difficulties against (say Vorg or Sendo).

I am toying with the idea that in the same time  Ippo will get a match against Martinez (as his world ranking is getting pretty high), and losing in an extremely disputed fight, causing Martinez to retire after having said something like "I had finally met an opponent I could be afraid of. Now I know what fear is and I can happily retreat from boxing after all these years. Thank you, Ippo Makunouchi from Japan, for this fight." Then a monsterified Woli and Miyata will have a fight to decide the interim world champion, probably Woli will win and seek a fight with Ippo, who wins.

This is not without analogies with how Ippo became Japanese champion after beating Sendou.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2010)

naah Ippo vs Woli 2 would be a public execution , I don't think we gonna see that .

Also Woli is just 17 years old so probably he gonna grown more and fight in another weight division .


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 1, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> naah Ippo vs Woli 2 would be a public execution , I don't think we gonna see that .
> 
> Also Woli is just 17 years old so probably he gonna grown more and fight in another weight division .



Woli vs World Lightweight Champion Vorg Zangief will be Woli's next fight (manga wise), then of course World Champ Woli will face Mashiba, who will finally end his dreams for good...


JihaD


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 1, 2010)

Slek said:


> I have been following Hajime No Ippo for several years now but this is my first post. As someone said before, the fight itself is good but what is disturbing is that a newbie is able to pull out all those advanced techniques it would normally take years to master.
> But maybe Woli IS a boxing genius and is able to instantly reinvent all of that (note: there was an Indian mathematician called Ramanujan who reinvented all by himslef very advanced maths, you can google him as his story is quite amazing, so maybe Woli is the Ramanujan of the boxing world).
> But what the genius needs to learn from others is that boxing is tough, that you have to show incredible resilience to win a fight, and I think this is what Ippo is going to teach Woli when he wins the fight. I indeed Ippo will win, someone pulling strength from is dead body to shatter Woli's ribs.
> Then we will se Woli train like crazy to get his revenge, and probably 1 round destroy on his way some fighters Ippo had the worse difficulties against (say Vorg or Sendo).
> ...



TOO LONG  -_____________________-
y are all these 1st post so long 
---
Nice theories on wat will happen though and i like the point on wat ippo will teach woli


----------



## applesauce (Apr 2, 2010)

I have seen long, and 4-5 paragraphs is not it. Not even close.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2010)

^Right, but sometimes 4-5  are enough to not make me want to read it .


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 2, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> ^Right, but sometimes 4-5  are enough to not make me want to read it .



EXACTLY!!!! thats juss too long -______-
if im not in the right mood, then i get completely turned off and ignore those posts


----------



## adventxero (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice theory.  I am probably the only one that sees the fight as a good thing...but whatever.  I see an end in sight and I hope Ippo is the winner.  If they fought again, Ippo will have to train in a completely new style.  This is what Woli represents to me, something new that must be overcome if Ippo is going to take on the best of the best.  He needs to rise to another level beyond what he is if he will fight Martinez. 
Also, that wasnt that long at all lol you guys crack me up.


----------



## Narutofan (Apr 2, 2010)

he just has to dash faster than woli jumps....


----------



## Hagen (Apr 2, 2010)

sorry, im in long post mode today. i'll return tomorrow in spam mode like you demand guys 



Pandorax said:


> the theory that the other gave about the ultimate rival or fight (Locard) doesn't get close to the storyline or what the fighters want, plus Martinez is beast do you really think Woli would beat him. That's uber BS, Martinez beasted Ippo and beat him to pulp with only his jabs.
> I'm sure he has something against Woli, other thing Woli doesn't havethe same experience as Martinez, remember that Ippo couldn't identify if Martinez threw a punch or not? Cuz he had that natural movement in his shoulder. Call it animal instincts or whatever I'm 100 % sure those would hit Woli in no time. And yes another plus Martinez has power , also real power. If he would hit Woli he would fall in to a coma, I say that because if ippo's tabs already damaged him imagine the damage of a full hit as well Martinez and Ippo.



Dude, Ippo has fought Martinez, he knows what "el diablo" can do, and still, after the Miyata vs RBJ he claimed that he felt prepared to go against Mart?nez already. Do you think Ippo would say that if he doesnt think he at least has a small chance? 

Woli would have trashed that Ippo who sparred with Martinez with one hand tied to his back and his pinky finger

Ricardo struggled a bit against Eiji Date, and i can see current Ippo flattening that same Eiji Date. Now look at how hes doing against Woli 

Plus, Woli is only 17yo, Ricardo is what, early 30's? imagine how uber will Woli be at that age, with all that experience. Ricardo will be another bum in the gutter compared with him. 

Woli's potential knows no bounds, like someone said, hes one in a million genius that can reinvent everything + he has the greatest athletic ability, all he lacks is experience. and let me tell you, he DOESNT HAVE ANY yet, before this match Woli didnt even know what being hit felt like, 

Experienced Woli will be the ultimate boxer, like combining everything Ippo has fought and multiplied x999. I find appropiate that hes like one of those video game bosses that can mimic the abilities of all the fighters in the game. experienced Woli will be the ultimate test. Ippo will never be the true champion if he doesnt defeat that Woli


​


----------



## LoLeech (Apr 2, 2010)

^Ridin Woli's nuts arnt we?
But anyway, nah Woli aint goin anywhere in this series. I can see him retiring after this fight or another fight and just goin back to his jungle, kinda like Shimabukoro went back to his fishing.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2010)

In order to happen that it would needed that Ippo destroy him like Sendou do with Shigeta  , Woli personality and situation isn't like Shimabukoro .


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm pretty sure Woli will stay in the series. Man, Miguel said that he SURPASSES Takamura in potential. Morikawa once wrote that the top boxers in HnI (pound per pound) are 1 - Takamura 2- Martinez 3- Miyata. I don't want to see Woli winning against Martinez and don't think it will happen.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 2, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> I'm pretty sure Woli will stay in the series. Man, Miguel said that he SURPASSES Takamura in potential. Morikawa once wrote that the top boxers in HnI (pound per pound) are 1 - Takamura 2- Martinez *3- Miyata.* I don't want to see Woli winning against Martinez and don't think it will happen.



Wasn't the third Hawk?


----------



## Hagen (Apr 2, 2010)

@loleech , FYI i dont even like Woli, i think he's the most retarded thing that has happened to this manga, only topped by Miyata's thunderbolt counter, and i've complained enough about him already

but we cant deny the fact of Woli's existence. Now we must face the music, and the fact that this monkey boy is meant to be the ultimate boxer and king of boxing someday. 

If something is more retarded than the existence of a freak of nature like Woli, it would be to have this same freak not acomplishing something outstanding by the end of the series. Morikawa created this monster, now he must face what he's done. Regardless of how long it takes, Woli must become world champion and way better than Ippo, Miyata, Martinez and everyone else, otherwise this manga will lose a great amount of credibility, and it has lost a lot already

Ofc, theres always the possibility of Morikawa pulling a Kishimoto (like Woli, Nagato was too much for the series), and removing Woli completely from the series with a lame plot device, in this case, it could be Woli suffering an accident or something, that destroys his career early, like Sawamura part deux. 

Personally, i'd prefer Ippo losing this fight and fight his way back to Woli (not a n00b Woli this time) than winning in the end in a bs manner, like he seems gonna do. Truth is Ippo should be in the hospital like 4 rounds ago and has survived so long for no other reason than being the main character. its even implied that Woli has been going easy on Ippo for the first rounds because he wanted to learn something from him! If he wins now with his bs taps would that be really winning?


----------



## Segan (Apr 3, 2010)

Locard, you forget what happened to Sawamura. He also had the potential to become an uber boxer (because as far as I know, he didn't train outside sparring and hitting the mat and still gave Ippo a run for the money) and just look at what Morikawa did to him.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 3, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> naah Ippo vs Woli 2 would be a public execution , I don't think we gonna see that .
> 
> Also Woli is just 17 years old so probably he gonna grown more and fight in another weight division .



Woli will more than likely fight Itagaki after his loss to ippo before they ever get to have a rematch.  Who wins that, i don't know but there is a reason the coach wouldn't let ippo spar with itagaki anymore..lol


----------



## Enigma (Apr 3, 2010)

I've only been following the anime and I'd like to start the manga. What chapter should I start from if I've watched until the end of New Challenger?


----------



## Eloking (Apr 3, 2010)

The begginning. There's a lot of thing missing in the anime, and the manga is a lot more funny and less censored than the anime.


----------



## Puar (Apr 4, 2010)

~*Enigma*~ said:


> I've only been following the anime and I'd like to start the manga. What chapter should I start from if I've watched until the end of New Challenger?




Chapter 418.  There's a little bit of overlap with New Challenger, but otherwise you miss the introduction of the next opponent.


----------



## VonDoom (Apr 4, 2010)

Segan said:


> Locard, you forget what happened to Sawamura. He also had the potential to become an uber boxer (because as far as I know, he didn't train outside sparring and hitting the mat and still gave Ippo a run for the money) and just look at what Morikawa did to him.



Ah, but you forget that Sawamura won the championship after meeting Ippo's "life-saving" fists.  Much like how Gedo rethought a legitimate boxing career; how Jimmy Sisfa purged his demons, etc.  Ippo may end careers, but he does so through... uh, I guess beating them into self-actualization or something.

I would place the odds of Woli continuing to box pretty high.  Ippo has helped him realize how much fun boxing can be.  However, I expect him to either change weight classes or choose a Sendo-esque approach and vow to rematch Ippo at "the top" or something.

Remember:  LIFE-SAVING FISTS!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2010)

Sawamura wasn't penalised for being good at boxing, he was penalised because he was a fucking asshole.

It was delicious karma.

Also he only became champion by default.

That said Ippo has ended more careers than Mashiba...



> He also had the potential to become an uber boxer (because as far as I know, he didn't train outside sparring and hitting the mat and still gave Ippo a run for the money) and just look at what Morikawa did to him.



Not how boxing works, at least not in HnI. Sawamura's skill comes from base instinct and street fighting, not training like Ippo.


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 4, 2010)

No chapter this week?


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



HOLY CRAP! damn that was some UBER UPPERCUT, im quite curious about the heart shots. it seems that Woli is really fucked up by it xD, lets see were this brawl brings us. Cant wait for the summary 




By the looks of it , GREAT CHAPTER!


----------



## downspout (Apr 4, 2010)

difinitely its an uppercut hit. hayyzz.. finally ippo got him after a long chapters.. haha..


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



ok, 1 chapter left until the fight will be over




will be my new signature in a few days:


----------



## lmntathffan (Apr 4, 2010)

Unquestionably the greatest chapter of HnI I have ever read.  It was good enough, in fact, that I was compelled to set up an account on this website.


----------



## freetgy (Apr 4, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for a moment i really thought he may be blown out of the ring by that 8D


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to know what they say!! lol here the video in case u dont want to download the pic Link removed

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mSRVdddycVQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gunners (Apr 4, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 I'm surprised that uppercut didn't down Woli, that being said if this turns into a slug fest Miguel will probably throw in the towel to protect his fighter


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 4, 2010)

freetgy said:


> for a moment i really thought he may be blown out of the ring by that 8D



God, I'd love to see Ippo do this. Just beat him through the ropes with a right-straight to the chin. 

I haven't been so satisfied to see a character getting hit since Shigeta.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 4, 2010)

Woli: 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Jumping up to minimize damage from the uppercut.




Kinda awesome.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 4, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Woli:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Did he actually do that, or are you kidding? The reason I ask is because it reminds me of Hamed/Barrera, when Hamed literally jumped off the canvas at one point in order to soak up a hook from Barrera. Looked crazy.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 4, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Did he actually do that, or are you kidding? The reason I ask is because it reminds me of Hamed/Barrera, when Hamed literally jumped off the canvas at one point in order to soak up a hook from Barrera. Looked crazy.



Speculation. But realy - how else do you think he'd 
*Spoiler*: __ 



survive that uppercut?



Look at the angle the feet are in - pointed down, signifying a jump. If it was a full on blow, then I think his feet (and legs) would have been pointed outwards, showing a lack of control.


----------



## DeliriumenD (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm doing my best to go through and give a quick translation of it. I'm still just learning, so my grammar structure and understanding is a bit off. As such, some of this may be off, and don't take it as gospell, but so far it seems to be following along ok where I can follow.

Edit: Pages 9-17 now added. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Page 1:
Woli: What on earth? What did you do?
Miguel: He's coming! Dodge it!
Woli: I know, I want to move but...my shoes are stuck. No, not just my feet, everything. My body is heavy, I can't put any power into it.

Page 2:
Woli: Choking...tip....can't breathe...more...MORE..AIR!
(HAAA!)

Page 3:

Page 4: With all his power knocked him off his feet. Even with the block he flew to the ropes.
Crowd: Wha'? What the heck?! Something blew! (a strong wind)
Crowd: He's bleeding! It's showing affect, even groggy what destructive power.

Page 5:
Takamura: Stop bullshitting me! Up till a minute ago weren't you fluttering around!
Aokimura: Isn't this good? What kind of supporter are you?
Takamura: Annoying (lit: Loud/Boisterous)
Takamura: (I don't quite get what Takamura is saying here, something about a shot like a baseball pitcher, and some tricky rapscallion or something. Itagaki then is essentionally confirming it)

Miguel: There is no mistake, wolly is in trouble.
Helper: trouble?

Page 6:
Miguel: For all intents, his legs are stange.. Were they twisted? A muscle pulled? Or possibly a fracture? At any rate, the person himself doesn't understand the full situation.
Helper: For the interval he can't move...
Helper 2: Makunochi's destructive power...
Miguel: If you can't move, you'll have to fight it out. (or something like this)
Aokimura: Trouble? LUCKY!
(Not quite sure again what is being said here. Aside from the thought of it's a chance to pile it on)

Page 7:
Announcer: Makunouchi's legs also stop. He's breathing hard from fatigue and damage. Keep trying Makunouchi Now is your chance! Go!
Wolly: What's going on, my body is becoming so heavy...that power of his is the worst. You need both arms to block it. No, on top of that it still pushes...if that's the case...

Page 8:
Coach Helper (forgot his name sorry!): He's planning to fight at the edge of the ropes isn't he?
Coach: (unsure again, but basically he is saying that against the ropes should be different now, due to pressure and the passing tension of the muscles. If they go in some mistake will be made on Wolly's part)
Coach: Victory or defeat! Kid!

Page 9:
Announcer: With his body on the brink of death, he moves in with a left swing!
Wolly: I can't move back, I need to fight
Wolly: Fight? What?

Page 10:
Wolly: With this punch...

Page 11:
Coach: Miss!

Page 12:
Announcer: Wow! Wolly's right counter! Makunouchi's “hiza” is broken.
Coach: Ee? (the words near him are “Genius”)
Crowd: No good?

Page 13:
Wolly: He's coming again?!
Wolly: Need to be on time to stop it...
Wolly: yes!

Page 14:
Announcer: Aa! Wolly's “ago” spring up. On the edge of the ropes his block and blody are sent flying.
Miguel: With one hand under. Even with two hands he couldn't absorb it.. (I can't see everything here clearly)
Coach: Something about the miss, (unsure, sorry)
Crowd: Attack Makunouchi! Keep going!
Crowd: AAAA

Page 15:
Announcer: Both are stepping drunkenly. The counter was effective, the uppercut was effective!
Announcer: The referee is checking the both of them. As expected, who has the deeper damage?
Coach: Kid! GO! GO! GO!
Glasses(bad with names, sorry!):  He's completely forgotten about throwing in the towel.
Miguel: Wolly! Come back a little!
Wolly: (I can't see the first frame, second frame is) Where is Makunouchi?

Page 16:

Page 17:
Announcer: The Ring explodes with sound. Which fist was received?

Bold text: Each fists' location is...!?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 4, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Speculation. But realy - how else do you think he'd
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Well, he definitely blocked the blow with one hand, but I don't think he jumped, or he would have done that in the first place to avoid the shot all together.


JihaD


----------



## DeliriumenD (Apr 4, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Well, he definitely blocked the blow with one hand, but I don't think he jumped, or he would have done that in the first place to avoid the shot all together.
> 
> 
> JihaD




*Spoiler*: __ 




I agree, it looks like he blocks it, it is also what he says "I have to make it stop" not, "I have to avoid it" he then thinks he has it blocked before the punch powers through anyhow. Feet can end up pointed like that when momentum suddenly carries you upwards and your body goes slack as well.

As far as surviving the blow, he got at least one glove under it, probably both when you consider the "yosh!" and what he said earlier about needing both hands to block. It also wouldn't be the first time in the manga when a killer blow has been softened very significantly because of a glove in the way.

Going more into it, while the feet position could be showing a jump, the leg angle is all wrong for a jump avoiding it. If his legs were in that position when he jumped, he'd have been jumping forward. It looks like Ippo hit Wolly's glove up and into his head, blowing his head back and lifting him off the mat when he was leaning forward a bit. The arc of the body is from the forward and upward motion of the blow making Wolly's body move in a similar direction.




edit; added spoiler tags, and a bit more picture analysis.


----------



## adventxero (Apr 4, 2010)

damn fine chapter

I know this will end right


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2010)

This fight is a prime example of why people shouldn't jump straight into 12 round fights. If he had more experience he'd have known that the feeling of numbness in his leg is down to fatigue and probably pace himself.

That being said Ippo has a granite chin, it's unlikely that anyone could take that punishment.


----------



## ssjian1 (Apr 5, 2010)

*Round 890 translation*

Hey everyone,

I just skimmed the past couple posts and saw another translation.  I should have looked sooner haha.  Anyway if anyone wants to read my translation too, here it is:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo – Round 890 – The wild boy who can’t fly

Text along the left side: The genius wild boy Woli showed what he’s capable of! Effortlessly unleashing the Smash, and Flicker jabs, he led a fierce attack against Ippo. Relentlessly Ippo fought on, and finally managed to drive Woli into a corner, but now the unbelievable development is!?

Text along the top: Disaster strikes the once tirelessly flying Woli!

Page 1
Woli: What on earth… did you do to me!?
Miguel: He’s right in front of you! Look out—!
Woli: I know. Of course I want to move too… but my shoes won’t leave the canvas. No… It’s not just my feet.  It’s everything… I can’t put any serious power into my body.

Page 2
Woli: It hurts to breathe. Oxygen’s not reaching the edges of my body.  More.  MORE.  I need more air—!!

Page 3
Page 4
Announcer: It’s a full swing so powerful it sends his legs kicking up in the air!  He gets sent flying to the ropes, block and all!!  
Crowd (top left panel): Ah! What was that?  Something came raining down.
Crowd (bottom left panel): It’s blood!!  He’s bleeding!  You got him now!  Your power’s going right through his blocks!

Page 5
Takamura: Stop bullshitting me!  Haven’t you been all fluttery and dodging everything up until now!
Kimura: Isn’t that good for us?!
Aoki: Whose side are you on?!
Takamura: Shut up!  If Ippo throws punches like that, yeah they’ve got power all right.  But you know, that way he throws his arm like a baseball pitcher, even YOU guys wouldn’t take a punch like that.  I can’t help but think that monkey guy is just getting lazy!! 
Itagaki: Suppose… he’s not being lazy?
Takamura: … If that’s the case—
Miguel: There’s no mistake. Woli is in serious trouble.
Assistant coach: Trouble!?

Page 6
Miguel: No matter how you look at it, something’s up with his legs. Whether he twisted his angle, or tore a muscle, or fractured his bone, whatever the case may be, we don’t know the real situation without the confirmation from Woli.
Assistant coach: S-so he has to go the rest of the interval without being able to move…
Other assistant coach: With that full swing Makunouchi…
Miguel: If he can’t dodge, then he’ll have to go for a hitting match.
Kimura: Trouble!?
Aoki: Lucky!
Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: Luck and true strength!  There’s no shame, so take advantage of it!!
Takamura: Assuming he’s not injured…
Coach: There’s just one thing I can think of!  —The accumulation!
Ippo: Zeh—zeh—zeh—zeh  (heavy breathing)

Page 7
Announcer: Makunouchi’s legs won’t move either!  His shoulders are moving widely and he’s breathing heavily, clearly showing signs of damage and fatigue!  
Crowd: Do it Makunouchi!!
Crowd: Now’s your chance!  Please finish it! 
Woli: I can’t believe this. My body is getting so heavy. For that power of his, even if it is ugly, I have to block with both arms.  No… Even with both arms, I’ll still get pushed back.  If that’s the case—

Page 8
Shinoda: He plans to have the hitting match while touching the ropes.
Coach: He’s no longer doing this carefree at his own pace.  The pressure’s on, and his muscles have contracted. Now he’ll pause a few seconds and his reactions will be late. His mind’s composure has been snatched away, and now his judgment will be off.  (Come on, make some kind of mistake!!)
Ippo: Zeh—zeh—zeh—zeh  
Coach: It’s a challenge kid!!
Ippo: ZEH—

Page 9
Announcer: He whips that dying body into action!!  Here comes a big one, it’s a left swing!!
Woli: Haaaaaaa~  I won’t pull back!  I’ll have a hitting match!  Hitting match?  With what exactly…?

Page 10
Woli: With THAT…!?

Page 11
Woli: ~~~
Coach: Make a mistake!!

Page 12
Annoucner: WHOA! Woli’s right turned into a counter!! Makunouchi’s knees buckle!
Coach: WHAAAT?!  (That bastard genius!)
Crowd: Ahhh!  Is it over!?
Page 13
Woli: He’s still coming!?  I’ll make it.  I can stop this.  Alright..

Page 14
Page 15
Announcer: AHHH! Woli’s jaw goes flying up!  At the edge of the ropes, block, body, everything goes flying up in the air!!
Miguel: He blocked with one hand...  that monstrous punch that can’t even be absorbed with two hands
Coach: He made a mistake!!
Crowd: Attack Makunouchi!  Follow up and finish him!!  AAH!  AHH!!

Page 16
Announcer: They’re both just puttering around the ring!  The counter’s having an effect.  And the upper’s having an effect!  The referee is comparing the two.  Really which damage is worse!?
Coach: KID!  Go go GO!
Yagi-san: (He’s completely forgotten about the fact that we can throw in the towel…)
Miguel: Woli just a little more!  Please come back to me!!
Woli: Wh….ere?  Where is Makunouchi!?

Page 17
Page 18
Announcer: The sounds of explosions echo above the ring!!  Whose fist landed first!?

Text preview: The paths of each of their fists were—!?


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





> Takamura: Stop bullshitting me! Haven?t you been all fluttery and dodging everything up until now!


So Woli has magically lost the ability to use any of his body and the ability to think. Because of some love taps. 


> Takamura: Stop bullshitting me!


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2010)

It's some next level of bullshit when the Mangaka voices the angry voices of the fans through the characters. It shows that he is aware of the crap he is putting out. 

I believe Aoikimura voiced people's dislike for Woli.


----------



## adventxero (Apr 5, 2010)

I start to like Ippos opponents when they begin to lose, you start to see who they really are under pressure and their character starts to really shine...at least until Ippo dulls it out


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 5, 2010)

DeliriumenD said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



yes... i don't think he jumped, the angle would be wrong for that. i think he absorbed most of the damage with the block but it was broken and ippo lifted him up 




btw, thanks for both translations, you are great guys!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2010)

I think I've met one fan who doesn't like Aokimura. Who here doesn't rank them amongst their three or five faves?


----------



## passerby (Apr 5, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just skimmed the past couple posts and saw another translation.  I should have looked sooner haha.  Anyway if anyone wants to read my translation too, here it is:
> 
> ...



So, looks like the next chapter's gonna be the end of this whole mess, eh?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 5, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think I've met one fan who doesn't like Aokimura. Who here doesn't rank them amongst their three or five faves?



aokimura are among my favs for sure


----------



## DeliriumenD (Apr 5, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just skimmed the past couple posts and saw another translation.  I should have looked sooner haha.  Anyway if anyone wants to read my translation too, here it is:
> 
> ...



OOh, thanks for doing this anyhow. You have a much better grasp on it. Comparing the two is a big help. Thanks


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks for the trans but  with whats going on.




The Pink Ninja said:


> I think I've met one fan who doesn't like Aokimura. Who here doesn't rank them amongst their three or five faves?



I would rather see both of them become Jap champ then Ippo a world champ anyday of the week


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

LOL wow.  How the hell did Woli all of a sudden become incompetent.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2010)

He's tired.

Its the Volg fight all over again only worse and I didn't think that was possible.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

I understand he is tired.  But let's be real.  One of the main things Trainers train their boxers for is, stamina and endurance.  If his trainer ignored that facet of training just because woli ran with monkey's (which should give him superior stamina) than that makes this all the more worst.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I understand he is tired.  But let's be real.  One of the main things Trainers train their boxers for is, stamina and endurance.  If his trainer ignored that facet of training just because woli ran with monkey's (which should give him superior stamina) than that makes this all the more worst.



Fighting in the ring dude, it's not the same, or at least not in HnI.

Ippo could run from dawn 'tul dusk without stopping but he gets knackered in almost every one of his fights, after a mere 15 minutes with breaks.

Ippo is killing him softly with his pressure.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

C'mon TPN if a dude can run with wild animals at high speeds while swinging from tree's, are you saying the ring is a more hostile environment?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think I've met one fan who doesn't like Aokimura. Who here doesn't rank them amongst their three or five faves?


Kimura I like, Aoiki sickens me. 

I don't even know why he classifies himself as a hard worker, having sex before fights and shit.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 5, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> I understand he is tired.  But let's be real.  One of the main things Trainers train their boxers for is, stamina and endurance.  If his trainer ignored that facet of training just because woli ran with monkey's (which should give him superior stamina) than that makes this all the more worst.



Unrequited silence, he could train him till he's blue in the face if you're not used to fighting at such a pace it's going to get to you. The ''body shots'' aren't helping either.



> > C'mon TPN if a dude can run with wild animals at high speeds while swinging from tree's, are you saying the ring is a more hostile environment?


As I said before it's the unusual pace. If you put an marathon runner in the boxing ring they would tire fast.


----------



## adventxero (Apr 5, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Unrequited silence, he could train him till he's blue in the face if you're not used to fighting at such a pace it's going to get to you. The ''body shots'' aren't helping either.
> 
> 
> As I said before it's the unusual pace. If you put an marathon runner in the boxing ring they would tire fast.


Agreed.  Miguel even wanted Woli using boxing at the beginning but it wasnt working for him with the level he was at so he let him go all out with freedom (Already thinking that he wouldn't win but would instead learn from this loss).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

Gunners I totally get your point.  But its an inhuman thing to be able to have enough speed, power, and endurance to keep up with monkeys who run at high speed for his WHOLE LIFE.  To get in a ring and lost endurance from taps.  Let's be real its not exactly feasible, even plausible.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 5, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> Gunners I totally get your point.  But its an inhuman thing to be able to have enough speed, power, and endurance to keep up with monkeys who run at high speed for his WHOLE LIFE.  To get in a ring and lost endurance from taps.  Let's be real its not exactly feasible, even plausible.




Dude remember that this is HNI , a bs excuse like this was expected .

The Pink Ninja I also share your feeling this reminds me a lot of Ippo vs Volg...but worse.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 5, 2010)

Yea I guess this fight is just getting to me.  Like I get it it left true elements behind a long time ago..I almost kinda accepted it.  But this fight was just to much.  I dont even mean to complain.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2010)

Maybe Woli has a glass liver 



Unrequited Silence said:


> C'mon TPN if a dude can run with wild animals at high speeds while swinging from tree's, are you saying the ring is a more hostile environment?



It's a different thing dude. You're comparing apples and potatoes.



Gunners said:


> Kimura I like, Aoiki sickens me.
> 
> I don't even know why he classifies himself as a hard worker, having sex before fights and shit.



Aaaaah, grow a sense of humour man, he's fun and funny. Easier to relate to as well.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 5, 2010)

I will re-read the Ippo x Vorg fight later to make some analogies with this fight. The interesting thing is that the fight against Vorg lasted 10 chapters (159-169) and this one is +25 chapters...


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 5, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> I will re-read the Ippo x Vorg fight later to make some analogies with this fight. The interesting thing is that the fight against Vorg lasted 10 chapters (159-169) and this one is +25 chapters...



Mayb the mangaka is running outta ideas, so he's stretching things out as much as possible


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks ssjian1 for the translation 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hajime no Ippo ? Round 890 ? The wild boy who can?t fly

Text along the left side: The genius wild boy Woli showed what he?s capable of! Effortlessly unleashing the Smash, and Flicker jabs, he led a fierce attack against Ippo. Relentlessly Ippo fought on, and finally managed to drive Woli into a corner, but now the unbelievable development is!?

Text along the top: Disaster strikes the once tirelessly flying Woli!

Page 1
Woli: What on earth? did you do to me!?
Miguel: He?s right in front of you! Look out?!
Woli: I know. Of course I want to move too? but my shoes won?t leave the canvas. No? It?s not just my feet. It?s everything? I can?t put any serious power into my body.

Page 2
Woli: It hurts to breathe. Oxygen?s not reaching the edges of my body. More. MORE. I need more air?!!

Page 3
Page 4
Announcer: It?s a full swing so powerful it sends his legs kicking up in the air! He gets sent flying to the ropes, block and all!!
Crowd (top left panel): Ah! What was that? Something came raining down.
Crowd (bottom left panel): It?s blood!! He?s bleeding! You got him now! Your power?s going right through his blocks!

Page 5
Takamura: Stop bullshitting me! Haven?t you been all fluttery and dodging everything up until now!
Kimura: Isn?t that good for us?!
Aoki: Whose side are you on?!
Takamura: Shut up! If Ippo throws punches like that, yeah they?ve got power all right. But you know, that way he throws his arm like a baseball pitcher, even YOU guys wouldn?t take a punch like that. I can?t help but think that monkey guy is just getting lazy!!
Itagaki: Suppose? he?s not being lazy?
Takamura: ? If that?s the case?
Miguel: There?s no mistake. Woli is in serious trouble.
Assistant coach: Trouble!?

Page 6
Miguel: No matter how you look at it, something?s up with his legs. Whether he twisted his angle, or tore a muscle, or fractured his bone, whatever the case may be, we don?t know the real situation without the confirmation from Woli.
Assistant coach: S-so he has to go the rest of the interval without being able to move?
Other assistant coach: With that full swing Makunouchi?
Miguel: If he can?t dodge, then he?ll have to go for a hitting match.
Kimura: Trouble!?
Aoki: Lucky!
Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: Luck and true strength! There?s no shame, so take advantage of it!!
Takamura: Assuming he?s not injured?
Coach: There?s just one thing I can think of! ?The accumulation!
Ippo: Zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh (heavy breathing)

Page 7
Announcer: Makunouchi?s legs won?t move either! His shoulders are moving widely and he?s breathing heavily, clearly showing signs of damage and fatigue!
Crowd: Do it Makunouchi!!
Crowd: Now?s your chance! Please finish it!
Woli: I can?t believe this. My body is getting so heavy. For that power of his, even if it is ugly, I have to block with both arms. No? Even with both arms, I?ll still get pushed back. If that?s the case?

Page 8
Shinoda: He plans to have the hitting match while touching the ropes.
Coach: He?s no longer doing this carefree at his own pace. The pressure?s on, and his muscles have contracted. Now he?ll pause a few seconds and his reactions will be late. His mind?s composure has been snatched away, and now his judgment will be off. (Come on, make some kind of mistake!!)
Ippo: Zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh
Coach: It?s a challenge kid!!
Ippo: ZEH?

Page 9
Announcer: He whips that dying body into action!! Here comes a big one, it?s a left swing!!
Woli: Haaaaaaa~ I won?t pull back! I?ll have a hitting match! Hitting match? With what exactly??

Page 10
Woli: With THAT?!?

Page 11
Woli: ~~~
Coach: Make a mistake!!

Page 12
Annoucner: WHOA! Woli?s right turned into a counter!! Makunouchi?s knees buckle!
Coach: WHAAAT?! (That bastard genius!)
Crowd: Ahhh! Is it over!?
Page 13
Woli: He?s still coming!? I?ll make it. I can stop this. Alright..

Page 14
Page 15
Announcer: AHHH! Woli?s jaw goes flying up! At the edge of the ropes, block, body, everything goes flying up in the air!!
Miguel: He blocked with one hand... that monstrous punch that can?t even be absorbed with two hands
Coach: He made a mistake!!
Crowd: Attack Makunouchi! Follow up and finish him!! AAH! AHH!!

Page 16
Announcer: They?re both just puttering around the ring! The counter?s having an effect. And the upper?s having an effect! The referee is comparing the two. Really which damage is worse!?
Coach: KID! Go go GO!
Yagi-san: (He?s completely forgotten about the fact that we can throw in the towel?)
Miguel: Woli just a little more! Please come back to me!!
Woli: Wh?.ere? Where is Makunouchi!?

Page 17
Page 18
Announcer: The sounds of explosions echo above the ring!! Whose fist landed first!?

Text preview: The paths of each of their fists were?!?


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 6, 2010)

The problem with the idea of him being tired was that he was perfectly fine a few seconds ago, from not even sweating to being exhausted to the point he's a damn statue is rather retarded.

Also a preview of the future rematch.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 6, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> The problem with the idea of him being tired was that he was perfectly fine a few seconds ago, from not even sweating to being exhausted to the point he's a damn statue is rather retarded.
> 
> Also a preview of the future rematch.



LOL!

NAI-SUU


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 6, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> The problem with the idea of him being tired was that he was perfectly fine a few seconds ago, from not even sweating to being exhausted to the point he's a damn statue is rather retarded.
> 
> Also a preview of the future rematch.



haha genius


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 6, 2010)

Who really didn't see this coming?  Annoying drawn out fight is annoyingly drawn out.  Can we just move on.  Oh, Ippo should lose.


----------



## korican04 (Apr 6, 2010)

SHO-RYU-KEN!


----------



## Angelus (Apr 6, 2010)

If the last few fights of Ippo has made one thing clear, then it's that Mori has to come up with more interesting opponents for Ippo in the future. No one cares about recycled boxers, boxers using cheap tricks, or monkeys.

Ippos last really good opponent storywise was Sawamura. That fight was awesome, there was tension, you felt like Ippo was actually in serious danger fighting Sawamura in the ring and most important: it showed that Ippo is an incredible boxer, someone you can actually root for.

I think Ippo has to fight his own Randy Boy Jr., someone that will be a test for him and show him how far he's progressed over the last few years and that he can surpass his own limits. Then he should move the fuck on and fight world rankers already.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 6, 2010)

And why not Randy Boy jr? the character was awesome! much better than Miyata ,funny thing his childhood was more fucked but he didn't blame nothing or got obsessed with the Miyata's ... also Ippo vs RBJ has that thing that I don't know how to put on words but  just see this picture .



this looked very promising also the fight wasn't going to be on Japan , I want Ippo to fight in another country in when he gets booed  .


----------



## Frieza (Apr 6, 2010)

I have had enough of Woli. I want in-ring death.. that would only satisfy reading this horrible fight.


----------



## DeliriumenD (Apr 6, 2010)

Personally, I'd like to see a fight where Ippo destroys someone. Like every one of his fights is this super hard won battle, it'd be a nice way to get a judge of his progress if Mori did some serious build up for a character, and then Ippo just destroyed the guy in one round. I doubt that'll ever happen though.

I'd also like to see Wolli's career end. It'd be a wonderful thing for Ippo to learn the danger of facing him in the pro-ring. How would a nice guy like him react knowing he ended the career of someone who loved boxing as much as he did?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 6, 2010)

he kinda did to the one speedster who trained his abs like nutz(got trained by the former lightweight champ i think)


----------



## ilhyan01 (Apr 7, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> he kinda did to the one speedster who trained his abs like nutz(got trained by the former lightweight champ i think)



karasawa was the guy he destroyed... this is the only match i recall he got out without any injuries... 
and also sanada (ippo's first title defense challenger) was karasawa's second...

Chapter 281

and also that thai guy he fought when he first used dempsey roll before ippo vs sendo 2


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 7, 2010)

Normally I would be annoyed at a chapter like that but I just want to see Woli get his face pounded in so it's all okay...


----------



## Tracespeck (Apr 7, 2010)

Puar said:


> Ippo's Bizarre Adventure!



LOL.  I didn't think of that while reading it but it fits perfectly.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2010)

MORE POPSICLE STICKS!

The crowd hate it so much they're throwing shit at them.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2010)

Japanese sure like popsicles .


----------



## Eldritch (Apr 7, 2010)

lmaooo half naked ippo grab my leg wat i do


----------



## Raviene (Apr 7, 2010)

Randy boy broke Miyata's ribs and he can still run around the ring and do somersaults like a friggin monkey  but Ippo's love taps made monkey boy grounded... wow!! this mangaka surely is consistent, isn't he?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 7, 2010)

what is this shit


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2010)

This is my favorite manga


----------



## hehey (Apr 7, 2010)

This is some bullshit right here.


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> And why not Randy Boy jr? the character was awesome! much better than Miyata ,funny thing his childhood was more fucked but he didn't blame nothing or got obsessed with the Miyata's ... also Ippo vs RBJ has that thing that I don't know how to put on words but  just see this picture .
> 
> 
> 
> this looked very promising also the fight wasn't going to be on Japan , I want Ippo to fight in another country in when he gets booed  .



I don't want Ippo to fight Randy Boy Jr., because I feel man-love for him and don't want to see him lose to someone who is protected by some kind of "plot-shield".


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks Puar for the translation 

Big thanks!


----------



## ansoncarter (Apr 7, 2010)

the only good that will come of this fight is it might serve as an example for future mangaka 

in how to avoid ruining your main character. And possibly your manga


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 7, 2010)

hehey said:


> This is some bullshit right here.



it is far too late to call bullshit.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 7, 2010)

Man, I totally forgot about Ippo's retard strength until this chapter. Glad it's finally coming to an end, though.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 7, 2010)

Raviene said:


> Randy boy broke Miyata's ribs and he can still run around the ring and do somersaults like a friggin monkey  but Ippo's love taps made monkey boy grounded... wow!! this mangaka surely is consistent, isn't he?


What did you expect, Miyata has zombie durability. Woli is just human, the most athletically gifted human so far. but still. Calling him glass cannon wont make the cut, he's like faberg? egg durability level


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2010)

That was Randy's problem, he was laying on body-shots.

You need to kill zombies through the head.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 7, 2010)

Ghost Ippos holding his legs so he can't move.

Uh huh.


----------



## Zissou (Apr 7, 2010)

WTF is this shit


----------



## Angelus (Apr 7, 2010)

Mori probably reads too much One Piece and now thinks that Ippo ate the Ghost Ghost Fruit, or something like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 8, 2010)

Or it's just, ya know, a metaphor.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 8, 2010)

Ippo has done it. He's mastered....the Phantom Punch.

Wait. No. That's stupid.

Mori's gonna say that those lil taps chopped Woli down and neutralized his agility.

On that note. Anyone else like this double panel? 

WTF is this shit


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 8, 2010)

I agree that it's kinda ridiculous to use a spirit or flashs of light but Morikawa has been using at least since the Takamura x Hawk fight. That fight had the same bullshit and was 500 chapters ago. You guys should be used to this kind of things in this manga by now.


----------



## MissingShinobi (Apr 8, 2010)

Man if they don't work on Ippo's speed after this... at the very least his attack speed, I swear. When Woli got close, Ippo should've at least been able to return fire and connect _once._ Woli basically 'let' him connect with the taps, because they were only taps.

He's strong, yeah, but speedy boxers will be the death of Ippo. He can take a lot, yeah, but at this rate he'll end up brain damaged. He takes it and keeps going, but he still gets badly injured every match( well his face gets mashed up ). At this point it is crucial that Ippo gets a speed boost.


----------



## Puar (Apr 8, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> Or it's just, ya know, a metaphor.



Nooooo...  That can't be it!


----------



## TalikX (Apr 8, 2010)

Popsicles.

That is all.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 9, 2010)

You know, I would say the Woli fight even after his legs were affected is actually pretty similar to Ippo's fight with Saeki. If you look over that fight, the only real difference is that Saeki actually didn't have damage, but the fear of his body was slowing him down. Meh.

About Ippo's taps seeming ridiculous, well, this is HNI were 10 cm is enough room for Ippo to throw a KO punch.  This is HNI were the first showing of Gazelle punch set the punching bag to the celling. This is HNI were Ippo destroyed Kurasawa despite all his building up of his body in like 3 total hit. :rofl The point being, it almost doesn't even matter what kind of punch Ippo is throwing because it will do damage. Still, Woli must have a) become fatigue and b) have pretty crappy durabiliy. Not like Woli probably has any experience against the "pressure" (you don't feel) wearing on yeah from being in a true long and drawn out pro-fight, or the seeming "resolve" of most fighters to take hits. Meh. By HNI logic, it's not so bad and way better than what happened in the Miyata fight. 

Still, I will only be happy if Ippo beats the ever loving hell out of Woli to appease us angry fans.


----------



## adventxero (Apr 9, 2010)

that made a hell of a lot of sense.  Smart man


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 9, 2010)

Zissou said:


> WTF is this shit



what you've been reading for the past 15 chapters.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, its not like Woli is actually SEEING ghosts (otherwise he would be scared shitless)

the ghosts are just visual metaphors that only the readers can see, same thing with Vorg becoming a wolf. nothing wrong with that

now, if you want some genuine bullshit, there's Miyata vs RBJ, where Randy was actually blinded by the lights coming out of Miyata's fists


----------



## Id (Apr 10, 2010)

Anyone know where this scan is from?


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 10, 2010)

^- Shamo. Its pretty awesome; you should give it a read


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 10, 2010)

mumyoryu said:


> ^- Shamo. Its pretty awesome; you should give it a read



Is there also an anime from?
I would like to check it anyways..
Is the manga also completed?


Thanks


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2010)

It's Ippo the friendly boxer!


----------



## SAFFF (Apr 10, 2010)

This has almost been going on for a damn year. Holy thigh cakes, batman!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2010)

Woli was first mentioned in 856 (33 chapters ago) in June 14th last year

The fight began ten chapters later in 865 on August the 31st

So the fight has been going on for eight months and 24 chapters

The Miyata/Randy fight took place between 821 and 847 (From the starting bell to the obligatory dressing room bit), that's 26 chapters

That surprises me. I thought the M-RBJ fight was like 50 chapters long. Must have been the build-up that made it seem longer.

Compare Itagaki versus Imai:  21 chapters

Takamura versus David Eagle: 22 chapters

Ippo versus Sawamura: 21 chapters

Takamura versus Bryan Hawk: 27 chapters

...

So yeah


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 11, 2010)

Raw Out:

HNI 991 RAW


*Spoiler*: __ 



If only this fight was like this from the beginning! Judging from Pic, We find out what happened to Woli's leg, his trainer finally remembers Kamogawa's fist of iron, and sees comparisons between both fighters, which Woli foreshadowed before this fight started. 





JihaD


----------



## Glued (Apr 11, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Raw Out:
> 
> HNI 991 RAW
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



holy shit Ippo left an imprint of his knuckles on Woli's abdomin


----------



## passerby (Apr 11, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> holy shit Ippo left an imprint of his knuckles on Woli's abdomin




*Spoiler*: __ 



So much for the fatigue/cramping theory. Ippo now has Fist of God for making that kind of damage with some taps.  Well, at least Ippo's wrong in saying that Round 7 would be the last.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 11, 2010)

passerby said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> So much for the fatigue/cramping theory. Ippo now has Fist of God for making that kind of damage with some taps.  Well, at least Ippo's wrong in saying that Round 7 would be the last.




*Spoiler*: __ 



They clearly weren't taps. Precendence with Ippo shows he can throw full power punches (due to weight shifting and rotation) at 1cm, so if Woli was simply accepting these punches based on adrenaline, then that was probably what was going to happen. They may have seemed like "taps" to an unexperienced fighter like Woli, but the fatigue caught on suddenly. It is what it is, but its not like Mori pulled this out of the blue with Ippo.






JihaD


----------



## ssjian1 (Apr 11, 2010)

*Round 891 translation*

Here's a translation I made for the new chapter (891).  ENJOY!  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo – round 891 – Marks of accumulation

Page 1
Text near the top: A full-powered fist catches Woli…!?
Announcer: It’s a simultaneous hit~~~~!  Both of their faces snap backwards!

Page 2
Announcer: Makunouchi endures it. He clenches his teeth and holds his ground!  But Woli…!?
Crowd: Ah!  Ahh!
Announcer: His knees buckle and his back crumbles!  Without missing his chance, Makunouchi rushes in!  The winner of the hitting match is clearly MAKUNOUCHI!

Page 3
Takamura: Woli landed his punch first.  However, the difference in damage showed itself in the recovery period afterwards. 
Itagaki: A-awesome…
Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: In this case, go as far as you can go!!  BRING HIM DOWN~~~!
Announcer: He blocked… No

Page 4
Announcer: It breaks through!!  It’s Makunouchi’s first CLEAN HIT in the whole match!

Page 5
Announcer: That made an impact!!  Woli loses his balance.  
Crowd: D-down!
Announcer: He’s caught onto the rope! As if dangling from a branch, he refuses to go down!
Kimura: Monkey bastard!
Itagaki: But it’s a chance!
Aoki: JUST ONE MORE PUSH NOW~!

Page 6
Announcer: He chases after Woli again!
Miguel: Not good.
Coach: We’ve got him—
Announcer: Uwaaah!  The gong has rung!  That’s the end of the 7th round~~~!

Page 7
Annoucner: What happened exactly? Woli suddenly stalled!  
Crowd: Sooo close!! He almost had him!
Announcer: On top of that, Makunouchi took advantage of it and landed a massive counterattack. He drove Woli up against a wall! The outcome of this match will be carried over into the 8th round!  The square jungle has started to display that struggle-to-the-death aspect again!
Miguel: WOLI!  Where is it!?  What’s acting up!?  It’s your legs, right!?  You hurt your legs, right!?
Woli: Ha—ha—ha—ha— (heavy breathing)

Page 8
Woli: T…they’re not… hurt.
Miguel: No, that’s impossible!  If not, then there’s no reason for you to have stalled!
Woli: You’re wrong.
Miguel: Don’t worry, let’s examine your legs and see… T…this is
Assistant coach #1: Miguel
Assistant coach #2: That’s not his leg

Page 9
Page 10
Miguel: I see… (I have seen this same thing before.  I know it!)  At first glance, those fists of Maunouchi only seemingly ineffectively touched Woli.  But I guess the truth is, he was driving in a stake in the same spot, a tiny bit each time.  (A stake lightly pounded into the same spot, bit by bit over time, will certainly sink in. A fist that can accomplish such a feat is surely— an IRON FIST (Tekken). A memory from a time long ago. A man that lived in Japan after the Second World War. The marks of fists pounded into the sides of a sergeant. …It’s like)

Page 11
Miguel: The spitting image of Kamogawa in his younger years.  
(Flashback of Woli): Kamogawa and Makunouchi have the same scent.
Miguel: His wild instincts had already realized it back then.  (I too have finally come to understand.)  The one with Samurai blood running through his veins is not Takamura.  –No, his last sun into which he is devoting his entire life, is not Takamura!  Genji Kamogawa’s boy, is Ippo Makunouchi!!

Page 12
Coach: It’s the body.  The body blows are having an effect.  He’s not showing any signs of violently dragging himself along.  His legs aren’t injured. He’s fallen into labored breathing and his physical strength is being rapidly snatched away. 
Yagi-san: (Can Ippo even really hear him?)
Shinoda: (With his current condition, he probably can’t really..)
Coach: You’ve… done the accumulation well!

Page 13
Ippo: S…
Coach: Hm?
Ippo: Sorry.  I planned on unleashing… everything last round, but I’ve disgracefully come back here again.
Coach: Work on stopping that heavy breathing.  You don’t have to say anything.  (You especially don’t have to apologize.)
Announcer: Seconds out!
Woli: G…gotta go.
Miguel: (Woli, what kind of instructions should I give you?)

Page 14
Miguel: (The cramps in the diaphragm will deteriorate the functioning of his lungs and that’ll invite a craving for oxygen.  With his liver damaged, there’s no more hoping to recover his physical strength either.)
Woli: I… saw it.  The vision of my legs being grabbed.  He spent a lot of time and snatched away my legs.  It was the accumulation of small things, one after another.  I wonder just when he first started piling on that damage.

Page 15
Miguel: (He doesn’t really have the theory behind body blows in his head yet.  However, he is learning with his body. The only way for boxers to clear up their doubts and questions is through bodily sensations and fists. …That’s right. Whatever the case may be, the answer is in the ring.)
Miguel: Get out there and study.
Woli: Yeah.

Page 16
Coach: Can you stand?  Time to put in the mouthpiece.  You understand?  (He’s all beat-up. How long will his body hold up?)
Ippo: T…the next… goal… is?
Coach: Uhhh… Go knock him down.

Page 17
Ippo: OK


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 11, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol, I almost started to believe this shit before I read the trans.

Thanks ssjian1 for the fast trans again, hopefully this fight will end in the next few chapters.


----------



## passerby (Apr 11, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And I finally concede to that fact. 



ssjian1 said:


> Here's a translation I made for the new chapter (891).  ENJOY!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks ssjian1 for the (usual) quick translate!


----------



## adventxero (Apr 11, 2010)

good chapter   no hate here


----------



## freetgy (Apr 11, 2010)

Ippo should pull a Date and tell Woli that his punches are light 8D


----------



## passerby (Apr 12, 2010)

A little bit off-topic: just noticed that the thread title now includes "+ ssjian1 trans" instead of the usual "Latest Scan ### IO, Raw ###". Nice going, ssjian1.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 12, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So it's confirmed the punches were light but since Ippo has Tekken or whatever they have the supernatural power to create ghosts and impossibly accumulate damage.


----------



## Green Poncho (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh fucking god...


----------



## BlaZeR (Apr 13, 2010)

in your face woli!


----------



## vegitabo (Apr 13, 2010)

wow, this manga is a disgrace to real boxing....


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 13, 2010)

"Against these punches?"
TEKKEN


----------



## Darth (Apr 13, 2010)

lol Woli.

Why does he even bother?


----------



## Eloking (Apr 13, 2010)

Stupid Woli. That'll teach him not to eat banana before a fight .


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2010)

Taps


----------



## The Imp (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 13, 2010)

hell         yes


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 13, 2010)

Mori's lampshading his own...questionable writing? Who woulda thunk it?


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 13, 2010)

I actually clapped at that.

What a total bullshit. Woli SHOULD win by now....


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 13, 2010)

is that a kamehameha up there??

anyway, it seems the fight is coming to an end 

sheesh, just now that Woli was beginning to show his counterpunching abilities on pair with Miyata :/

fuckin love taps




Eman5805 said:


> Mori's lampshading his own...questionable writing? Who woulda thunk it?


Mori is displaying a bitterly, sneeringly cynical attitude towards the readers with that panel


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the trans ssjian1


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 13, 2010)

What a terrible fight. That's all I have to say. Morikawa you disappoint.


----------



## hehey (Apr 13, 2010)

Worst fight in the manga.


----------



## Puar (Apr 14, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Mori's lampshading his own...questionable writing? Who woulda thunk it?



He pretty much does that every fight though and has done it multiple times already in this match.



passerby said:


> A little bit off-topic: just noticed that the thread title now includes "+ ssjian1 trans" instead of the usual "Latest Scan ### IO, Raw ###". Nice going, ssjian1.



I concur with this statement.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> *is that a kamehameha up there??*



 super ippo yo


----------



## adventxero (Apr 15, 2010)

after reading a lot of the comments from everyone... let me ask this:  Will you still continue to read ippo?  Also, why would you?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 15, 2010)

i will continue because you can't stop after reading ~900 chapters imo


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 15, 2010)

If Miyata vs RBJ didn't make me quit, nothing will


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 15, 2010)

if you think you've seen everything: Chapter 31
just lulz


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 15, 2010)

PoT turned sports mangas into something else


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 15, 2010)

Yea Eye Shield 21


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 15, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> if you think you've seen everything: Chapter 31
> just lulz



lol. I think I now have a new show to watch.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 15, 2010)

The final attack of Miyata vs RBJ will probably look similar once its animated, but instead of a meteor, we'll have Miyata raining down gigantic city buster thunderbolts, reigning above the clouds like freakin Thor


----------



## TalikX (Apr 15, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> if you think you've seen everything:
> just lulz



Dude, Tezuka zone is one of the coolest thing in manga but that clip.....


----------



## Puar (Apr 16, 2010)

Anime PoT Echizen's pulling every special move out of his ass to beat, damn, I forget his name...  but anyway, that was the moment I was, like, "Okay, I'm done with this," and was what I feared Woli was going to be, but I'm actually happy with how Woli has turned out.


----------



## Segan (Apr 16, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> if you think you've seen everything:
> just lulz


Too ridiculous...glad I never got to actually know that series.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuc da haterz!! PoT is awesome! 

I always see it like a Saint Seiya tennis manga xD!


----------



## passerby (Apr 16, 2010)

Off-topic: Has anybody visited Raw Paradise lately? It seems that they took down ALL of the scans, and I do mean all of it. And it only has the message "The end." in the Information column. Anybody got clues?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

rom MH



To all our readers
There are now many people unjustly posting copies of manga on the internet. These unjust copies are inconsistent with mangakas' feelings. They are also distorting the authors' intentions of "I want the work to be read this way". The actions of posting these unjust copies on the net, into which the mangakas have poured their hearts, are not only hurting mangakas in real life but are also against the law, even if done in a light-hearted manner. Every time we discover such "unjust copies", we talk to the mangaka and consider every possible countermeasure. But the number of inconsiderate people is great, and at present we cannot deal with all of them. We have a request for all our readers. The unjust internet copies are deeply hurting the manga culture, mangakas' rights, and even mangakas' souls. Please understand once again that all of that is against the law. Also, the mangakas and Shueisha will severely deal with any unjust copies found on the internet. We ask that our readers please continue to support us.

~Weekly Shounen Jump editorial department

Raw Paradise has taken down all their scans...

this might mean we won't get chapters as fast as we used to


----------



## passerby (Apr 16, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> rom MH
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see. Well, that's the way the ball bounces I guess.  Thanks for the heads up, Unrequited Silence.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 16, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> PoT turned sports mangas into something else


Yeah, Woli shoulda won.  I wanna tap someone lightly and leave imprints.  I mean...wut?


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

Fuckin' Japanese.


----------



## Glued (Apr 16, 2010)

I feel guilty.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

No reason to feel guilty.  Scan's are free publicity for these mangakas.  Thanks to the internet there mangas are being viewed by people in western civilization i.e. people like us.  Otherwise we'd know nothing about it.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 16, 2010)

The only western country that I know of that publishes Ippo is France, and I'll be damned before I learn that language.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 16, 2010)

For the big Mangas like Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece, there is enough buzz that they will have raw feeders.  But for little manga's like Ippo, we severely depend on websites like Raw Paradise for the raw scans.  Just be prepared to not have a chapter for a couple weeks because of this.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 16, 2010)

Unrequited Silence said:


> For the big Mangas like Naruto, Bleach, and One Piece, there is enough buzz that they will have raw feeders.  But for little manga's like Ippo, we severely depend on websites like Raw Paradise for the raw scans.  Just be prepared to not have a chapter for a couple weeks because of this.



i don't think that Puar and his gang are getting their scans from raw-paradise... could be wrong about this but i hope they have another sources


----------



## passerby (Apr 16, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> i don't think that Puar and his gang are getting their scans from raw-paradise... could be wrong about this but i hope they have another sources



I do hope you're right. I really don't mind the wait so long as I could still have my fix of HnI. 

On another note, seems like the Raw Paradise site/URL now redirects to the SHUEISHA Inc. website. Hmm...


----------



## MissingShinobi (Apr 17, 2010)

Damn, even their souls? Poor Mangaka.


----------



## adventxero (Apr 17, 2010)

What will become of Ippo now?!  Watch, the next chapter will be like the greatest chapter ever in HNI history and we wont get for a long long long while... lololol that wont happen in this fight but still its not cool that we do not even get ippo out here to buy.  If I could buy it, I would but that wont happen ever.


----------



## cizzle (Apr 18, 2010)

no raw yet it seems... read the last couple of chapters... but seems to be at a stop now?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 18, 2010)

cizzle said:


> no raw yet it seems... read the last couple of chapters... but seems to be at a stop now?



raw-paradise is down, they provided raws previously


----------



## Id (Apr 19, 2010)

Ippo looks a lot like Victor Ortiz.


----------



## MethoDX (Apr 19, 2010)

Feels so weird to not have a raw to read this week... Never felt like a day would come when Rawparadise would simply no longer be there.


----------



## korshil (Apr 19, 2010)

Id said:


> Ippo looks a lot like Victor Ortiz.



nah...maybe he looks a lot like ippo in this picture because of his hair,but neither his appearance nor his style remind me of ippo,ippo uses peek a boo while artiz uses southpaw


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 19, 2010)

Maybe a tip here ,dunnow if it will work..

You can still check youtube out if they post any raws out (somebody)
Untill now i havent seen a video with the Raw version. But it is possible to find it there i think.

Let me know if someone has an idea on how to get the Raw version.

Ps. and IF i find a raw version is it oke to give a link and post it ?
Dunnow if thats okay nowadays


----------



## adventxero (Apr 19, 2010)

withdrawals... WAAAAAAAH


----------



## Gunners (Apr 19, 2010)

Id said:


> Ippo looks a lot like Victor Ortiz.


Though Ippo would never quit.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 19, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> i don't think that Puar and his gang are getting their scans from raw-paradise... could be wrong about this but i hope they have another sources



We can only hope


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 19, 2010)

I'm still waiting for some spoilers, at least. However, i'm almost completely sure that this chapter will end in the corner.


----------



## cizzle (Apr 19, 2010)

aargh finally catching up to ippo and now this!!!

nobody got some money to fly over there and photograph it? LOL


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 19, 2010)

That is because the Japanese are pretty much retarded concerning most things outside of Nippon.

They also tend to be pretty stagnant when it comes to media, thus them falling back ever moreso in the gaming industry.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 19, 2010)

Hangatýr said:


> That is because the Japanese are pretty much retarded concerning most things outside of Nippon.
> 
> They also tend to be pretty stagnant when it comes to media, thus them falling back ever moreso in the gaming industry.



you saying Nintendo is falling back?


----------



## Puar (Apr 19, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> i don't think that Puar and his gang are getting their scans from raw-paradise... could be wrong about this but i hope they have another sources






Hibari Kyoya said:


> We can only hope



I can confirm that this is 150% true.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 19, 2010)

Yeah!  You made my day Puar


----------



## passerby (Apr 19, 2010)

Puar said:


> I can confirm that this is 150% true.




YAY!


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2010)

ouch! no more awesome ssjian1 day one translations T.T


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 20, 2010)

Puar said:


> I can confirm that this is 150% true.



Puar, you are the best!


----------



## adventxero (Apr 20, 2010)

just jizzed in pants after hearing the good word!  Now I just need my fix and all will be good


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> you saying Nintendo is falling back?



And are you saying Nintendo is winning?

*pretty off topic sorry


----------



## korpus (Apr 20, 2010)

Yay puar pek


Even though Ippo has already won, I still won't be satisfied until he throws a Tekken punch crashing into - and utterly demolishing - Woli's face.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome CHAPTER!

Many thanks Puar, Im also glad you guys can still continue the great work you are doing!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Allthough all the complaints (including some of mine) this is turning out pretty damn fine arc (except the incredible jumping ability of Woli) The great thing about this is that Takamura isnt the prodigy of Kamogawa but Ippo, even tho Ippo always struggles in a fight. Everybody knows Takamura is great by himself too, but that someone else tells that it is Ippo is just epic , im still giving this arc an 7.5/8 out of 10.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 20, 2010)

Woli will learn boxing the hard way 




Pandorax said:


> Awesome CHAPTER!
> 
> Allthough all the complaints (including some of mine) this is turning out pretty damn fine arc (except the incredible jumping ability of Woli) The great thing about this is that Takamura isnt the prodigy of Kamogawa but Ippo, even tho Ippo always struggles in a fight. Everybody knows Takamura is great by himself too, but that someone else tells that it is Ippo is just epic , im still giving this arc an 7.5/8 out of 10.



Lol wat, we already know this ... building an arc on this is just lame


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Woli will learn boxing the hard way



Lol , yeah but the thing is boxing is natural he only doesnt know what the effect are from things. In my eyes he is a pretty good fighter.

The only sad thing is that he had to end up fighting Ippo while being so young and a rookie.

Imagine him full grown and full experienced against Ippo.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 20, 2010)

I don't want to imagine this. Woli is an aberration within HNI. He should go back with monkeys and never box again


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Woli will learn boxing the hard way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah but what we didnt know was that Ippo is building a incredibly punch, one that can precisly hit the same spot over and over.

"Iron Fist" 

That I didnt know before this. 
Do you think Ippo would discover the Iron fist in a normal fight and not in a pinch like this?
That can answer your question too


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I don't want to imagine this. Woli is an aberration within HNI. He should go back with monkeys and never box again



Lol why you hating man , look the only thing that makes me mad is that he can bounce a little too much but for the other things he can do like the speed and animal instinct , that's pretty awesome. Plus he is also a funny character.

Dont hate him cuz he can do one thing too much...


----------



## Punpun (Apr 20, 2010)

But he already had Tekken, no ?

No, I just don't like him 'cause ut's not normal by chapter 900 Ippo is getting handle by a complete rookie ...


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

Yeah but did he had the precise accuracy like he has now?

Its also an answer to the guys that have an unbelievable speed, that even they cant escape Ippo now.

Yeah i know what you mean , but everybody has to encounter somebody that just is a prodigy and kick your ass easily.

Tyson was 14 when he could beat guys of 20+ years?

Wasnt he a rookie too ? or even lower?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 20, 2010)

He also already had the 5 inch punch, those punch right now aren't nothing new ... but meh, it's over now 

Edit: I dunno, but I was speaking about the manga. Ippo had encounter genius for 900 chapter ya know ? The guy is fucking number 2 on the Pacific but he get owned by a mere rookie.

In reality, the build up of this match was just bad. If it was a battle for mondial scene at least ...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Puar 

but this fight is getting stupid now


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 20, 2010)

No better than reading danzo vs sasuke, this arc was terrible, not getting terrible, not "well except for the x part this arc was fine" down right tier 3 generic terrible.


----------



## Segan (Apr 20, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Imagine him full grown and full experienced against Ippo.


He would own just about every damned boxer in his division. Moreso if he starts gaining real striking power. If he increased his stamina as well, he'd be - for all intents and purposes - unbeatable.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 20, 2010)

Segan said:


> He would own just about every damned boxer in his division. Moreso if he starts gaining real striking power. If he increased his stamina as well, he'd be - for all intents and purposes - unbeatable.



Thats right , and you saw at the last page of this chapter Miquel instructed him to study more.

So i dont think this will be the last time we see Woli.
Miquel chose to fight against Ippo so that Woli would get more experience.
I dont think they will see this as a great loss


----------



## perman07 (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm hoping Woli never comes back again. Then I can consider this fight filler.

I'm wondering what will happen next, the fight against Woli will definitely soon be over. I reckon we will either see Takamura take on a new weight class, or Itagaki coming closer to the Japanese title, or maybe Miyata will try to get closer to a World title.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Apr 20, 2010)

If nothing else maybe in the next few fights Ippo will:

see the guys in slow-mo because he's experienced Woli's speed,
not feel punches because they're not as tough as Sisfa's,
and not be duped by tricks because they're not as crafty as Gedoh's.

And kick some serious ass.

Next up should be the Class A tourney, I think.


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> you saying Nintendo is falling back?



Exception, not the rule.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 20, 2010)

HisshouBuraiKen said:


> Next up should be the Class A tourney, I think.




That will suck. Hard. Seriously why is there so much speester on IPPO


----------



## Aruarian (Apr 20, 2010)

Cause they be civic 'n shit.

Glad this fight's almost over.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 20, 2010)

After all this I hope Ippo ups his speed.. Seeing a slow pathetic Ippo was annoying..

I do like his techniques that he is developing.. In the last couple of fights he has learned Date's Heart break punch, and Tekken.

I also hope to never see Woli ever again.


----------



## TalikX (Apr 20, 2010)

Ippo is not slow, its been shown in many of his past matches that he isnt, its just that Woli is more agile than he is, which caused him to get hit so much.


----------



## Frieza (Apr 20, 2010)

Well he was slow vs Woli.. the last 25 chaps should me he needs to be more agile. He can not take on the world the way he is.


----------



## Segan (Apr 20, 2010)

That's not the point of Ippo's character. He could never possibly achieve the kind of agility speedster usually have or come close to it. Or else he wouldn't be a pure infighter.


----------



## BVB (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks puar. =)

Finally this fighting is nearing its end.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 20, 2010)

Yea people have to understand ippos Dash power is crazy fast.. But his foot work ie speed isnt sub par.  he can close in on people using the ring to get people in a corner.  But his open ring speed isn't his strong suit.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 20, 2010)

Segan said:


> That's not the point of Ippo's character. He could never possibly achieve the kind of agility speedster usually have or come close to it. Or else he wouldn't be a pure infighter.


What does this have to do with Ippo being an in-fighter? He's an infighter because he is a short guy with short range, that's it. That he has great power and durability of course improves his style, but having more speed, technique and agility couldn't make him any other type, his range being less than other fighters fundamentally prevents it.

We saw an exception of course when he faced that fisherman dude. Ippo had greater range than him and employed out-fighting for the first time in his career, but he had no experience in that style and had to abandon it.

And conversely, Sawamura was forced to use in-fighting against Mashiba unlike his usual style because he had significantly less range for once.

I'm not saying range always defines your style, but it does if you have shorter range, it limits your options. If you have longer range you can go either way though.

My point here is that speed and technique might be a requirement for being an out-boxer, but that doesn't mean close-range fighters always lack it. In fact, people have commented that Ippo is fast many times.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 20, 2010)

thanks puar!
any comment on when you get chapters usually? 1 week delayed or something? i'm just interested ;D

hope we will see woli again, just one panel where he is totally destroyed in an off-panel fight against sendou


----------



## Gatagata (Apr 20, 2010)

man this whole arc sucked ass. A fucking hand imprint from taps. Bullshit, pure bullshit.
By the way who do you think Woli is based on?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 20, 2010)

Roy Jones jr and Naseem Hammed I think.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 20, 2010)

This is a good chapter if you forget that Ippo was about dead and the taps Ippo hit him with were nothing

Which is easy cause those sucked

I also really liked Woli and Miguels relationship this chapter especiall this page
Link removed

at least the end of this fight looks like itll be good


----------



## Gatagata (Apr 20, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Roy Jones jr and Naseem Hammed I think.


I always thought that Brian Hawk was based on Naseem Hammed. I know he was supposed to be based on Mayorga but their fighting styles are completely different.


----------



## MethoDX (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, even Legends get beaten by people who put in pure hard work.

I think a good example would be Glen Johnson who beat both Roy Jones Jr. and Antonio Tarver a few years back. I remember watching those matches and just being astonished at how hard Glen Johnson (a relative no name with all odds against him) was fighting in those matches.


----------



## Wrath (Apr 20, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What does this have to do with Ippo being an in-fighter? He's an infighter because he is a short guy with short range, that's it. That he has great power and durability of course improves his style, but having more speed, technique and agility couldn't make him any other type, his range being less than other fighters fundamentally prevents it.
> 
> We saw an exception of course when he faced that fisherman dude. Ippo had greater range than him and employed out-fighting for the first time in his career, but he had no experience in that style and had to abandon it.
> 
> ...


Yeah, Ippo got where he is by training, training and more training. He happened to have certain skills derived from his childhood helping out on the fishing boat, but he could easily have trained to learn a different style. Kamogawa and Takamura just went for what suited him best.

Remember when he learnt dodging rhythm? Or when he practised a counter? He did really well in a short time in both of those, even though they didn't fit into his regular style.


----------



## DeliriumenD (Apr 20, 2010)

perman07 said:


> My point here is that speed and technique might be a requirement for being an out-boxer, but that doesn't mean close-range fighters always lack it. In fact, people have commented that Ippo is fast many times.



At the same time, Ippo and Kamogawa's plan is to challenge the world of speed with power. They clearly state it when Ippo asks why they didn't accept Miyata's challenge way back when. It is (in the anime) right at the end of New Challenger. He wants to fix the dempsey roll, add power and versatility to it, but not speed and agility. There is this whole weird thing about Ippo running backwards in how boxing was done to challenge the new world.

I think that is why we won't see Ippo training his agility more than we already do. I mean, he DOES work on speed and rotation all the time (strengthening the big toe anyone?), but the way some people are asking about it would be to admit defeat, which I don't think either Ippo nor Kamogawa no how to do.

Time will tell though.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 20, 2010)

DeliriumenD said:


> At the same time, Ippo and Kamogawa's plan is to challenge the world of speed with power. They clearly state it when Ippo asks why they didn't accept Miyata's challenge way back when. It is (in the anime) right at the end of New Challenger. He wants to fix the dempsey roll, add power and versatility to it, but not speed and agility. There is this whole weird thing about Ippo running backwards in how boxing was done to challenge the new world.


Actually, what they said was that they didn't want to sacrifice power for extra speed, not that they wouldn't train speed and agility. Ippo did in fact train to increase the speed of the Dempsey roll.



> I think that is why we won't see Ippo training his agility more than we already do. I mean, he DOES work on speed and rotation all the time (strengthening the big toe anyone?), but the way some people are asking about it would be to admit defeat, which I don't think either Ippo nor Kamogawa no how to do.
> 
> Time will tell though.


Let me ask you this, don't all the boxers at Kamogawa gym usually do pretty similar training sessions (we see them working out together a lot)? That some fighters have more speed and agility aren't because they've focused their training much more at it, it's inherent to them. Just like how Ippo's power is inherent to him.

We've seen for instance Miyata work at his power a lot, that he's less powerful than Ippo isn't because of their training, it's because of their inherent physical differences.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2010)

so this fail of arc finally finished?


----------



## Sigbin-Puti (Apr 20, 2010)

i hope the mangaka just give ippo the world title already and end this manga in the next chapter since its really going downhill.


----------



## ilhyan01 (Apr 20, 2010)

kinda sucked but i like the "next goal - TAKE HIM DOWN!) part... kinda thought it was pretty cool... lol


----------



## The Imp (Apr 20, 2010)

It's been ages since the last Takamura fight. He needs to get the limelight soon.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2010)

Lυ Bυ said:


> It's been ages since the last Takamura fight. He needs to get the limelight soon.



we already have one after Miyata vs RBJ xD.

yeah it sucked but was still a fight so don't expect another in a long time.

Mori also wasted the last Mashiba fight , but we still have Sendou and Volg .come on Mori! I really want to see a badass Volg match !!


----------



## Puar (Apr 20, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Woli will learn boxing the hard way
> 
> Lol wat, we already know this ... building an arc on this is just lame



Eh, pretty much every Ippo opponent has, like, one or two gimmicks going for them that the entire fight is based around though.  It's especially prevalent and more obvious early on (Oda = Right Straight, Ozuma = Hooks, Kobashi = Clinch, etc.), but the trend has still carried on from before the Ippo took off on his Orient Express (Sawamura = ZOMG BETTER THAN MIYATA COUNTER!!, Karasawa = Speed + Abs, Take = Tricksy Fufufufufu) and after he started the Asia Beatdown Tour (Scratch J = PAWAPAWAPAWA, Gedo = $$$ h4x LOL).



insi_tv said:


> thanks puar!
> any comment on when you get chapters usually? 1 week delayed or something? i'm just interested ;D
> 
> hope we will see woli again, just one panel where he is totally destroyed in an off-panel fight against sendou



Chapter is sold in stores in Japan on Wednesday.  We usually get it and start working on everything Saturday Morning our time.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 21, 2010)

Puar said:


> Eh, pretty much every Ippo opponent has, like, one or two gimmicks going for them that the entire fight is based around though.  It's especially prevalent and more obvious early on (Oda = Right Straight, Ozuma = Hooks, Kobashi = Clinch, etc.), but the trend has still carried on from before the Ippo took off on his Orient Express (Sawamura = ZOMG BETTER THAN MIYATA COUNTER!!, Karasawa = Speed + Abs, Take = Tricksy Fufufufufu) and after he started the Asia Beatdown Tour (Scratch J = PAWAPAWAPAWA, Gedo = $$$ h4x LOL).



The only issue is when it seems to break its own rules. Gedo was particularly jarring because we'd just seen Ippo spar with Mashiba, who essentially had unlimited range from the centre of the ring. In that scenario Ippo ploughed through without trouble almost taking a single clean shot, but an empty glove sent his head flying for over seven rounds.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 21, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> The only issue is when it seems to break its own rules. Gedo was particularly jarring because we'd just seen Ippo spar with Mashiba, who essentially had unlimited range from the centre of the ring. In that scenario Ippo ploughed through without trouble almost taking a single clean shot, but an empty glove sent his head flying for over seven rounds.



Well, the biggest difference between Mashiba/Gedo was that Mashiba's range never actually changed. Eventually, Ippo learned/ was able to anticipate, which allowed him to get into his guard. Gedo's range suddenly changed in the fight, which disoriented his depth perception. Plus, Ippo had fought Mashiba before, so its not like he didn't know what to expect; He had no knowledge of Gedo beyond the info given and hte one fight tape they had, which has seemingly been the theme for the last couple of fights. When Ippo is able to prepare for boxers, the fights seem more interesting because we know Ippo has some type of weapon he can employ, and his training makes sense. This Wol fight blows that because everything about Woli was so vague, so watching him pull off flickers, the smash, counters, and have an amazing swayback just seemed ridiculous, even though you can see he was used to doing them all, and probably beat the hell out of the Indonesian Champ with it. 


JihaD


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2010)

perman07 said:


> What does this have to do with Ippo being an in-fighter? He's an infighter because he is a short guy with short range, that's it. That he has great power and durability of course improves his style, but having more speed, technique and agility couldn't make him any other type, his range being less than other fighters fundamentally prevents it.
> 
> We saw an exception of course when he faced that fisherman dude. Ippo had greater range than him and employed out-fighting for the first time in his career, but he had no experience in that style and had to abandon it.
> 
> ...


Don't know why you're arguing about speed with me. Ippo's by no means slow, but he lacks agility and therefore lacks the ability to freely maneuver inside the ring, like speedster usually do.


----------



## Puar (Apr 21, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Well, the biggest difference between Mashiba/Gedo was that Mashiba's range never actually changed. Eventually, Ippo learned/ was able to anticipate, which allowed him to get into his guard. Gedo's range suddenly changed in the fight, which disoriented his depth perception. Plus, Ippo had fought Mashiba before, so its not like he didn't know what to expect; He had no knowledge of Gedo beyond the info given and hte one fight tape they had, which has seemingly been the theme for the last couple of fights. When Ippo is able to prepare for boxers, the fights seem more interesting because we know Ippo has some type of weapon he can employ, and his training makes sense. This Wol fight blows that because everything about Woli was so vague, so watching him pull off flickers, the smash, counters, and have an amazing swayback just seemed ridiculous, even though you can see he was used to doing them all, and probably beat the hell out of the Indonesian Champ with it.



Yup...  You throw something new at Ippo and he'll revert back to n00b mode.  It's one of his charms, I guess. (;


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 21, 2010)

Fundamentally the range for Mashiba was unlimited, and since sway backs were never an option, the range shouldn't make any difference.


----------



## Segan (Apr 21, 2010)

Puar said:


> Yup...  You throw something new at Ippo and he'll revert back to n00b mode.  It's one of his charms, I guess. (;


And he would retain this particular mode even after hundred fights, I reckon. Just the way Ippo is, I guess.


----------



## korshil (Apr 21, 2010)

so...now that raw paradise's down,isn't there any other way so we can see any scans from chapter 892?or at least the spoiler?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 21, 2010)

korshil said:


> so...now that raw paradise's down,isn't there any other way so we can see any scans from chapter 892?or at least the spoiler?



Puar will deliver


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 21, 2010)

I wanna see Sendo fight RBJ.


----------



## korpus (Apr 21, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I wanna see Sendo fight RBJ.



I wanna see Sendo fight anyone


----------



## korshil (Apr 22, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> I wanna see Sendo fight RBJ.



i wanna see ippo fight rbj.so i can i compare his current state to miyatta's


----------



## adventxero (Apr 22, 2010)

I wish we had another place for RAWs or spoilers for ippo.  Even a summary would do lol


----------



## Gunners (Apr 22, 2010)

korshil said:


> i wanna see ippo fight rbj.so i can i compare his current state to miyatta's



Styles make fights, Ippo would probably have less trouble with Randy boy jr than Miyata due to Miyata's style depending a lot more on his sense of range and timing.


----------



## korshil (Apr 22, 2010)

adventxero said:


> I wish we had another place for RAWs or spoilers for ippo.  Even a summary would do lol



same feelings here...


----------



## Eloking (Apr 22, 2010)

Thx Eldrummer!


*Spoiler*: __ 



Do I see a dempsey roll? 
Bah, at last it looked like it was an interesting chapter!


----------



## Punpun (Apr 22, 2010)

And here, Geroge will troll all of us by letting Woli KO Ippo


----------



## MethoDX (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is it just me or does anyone else still feel that Woli might win?


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Man, i was hoping to see some killer action but that Woli can take a punch too man, Ippo has hit him hard too.
Maybe te next chapter will end it cuz he went to the corner where he is most dangerous and confident




Great chap thooo!

LOL Seriously MethoDx your .GIF image always cracks me up xD
Thumbs up


----------



## Eloking (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So, what are your prediction for 893? I'm personally quite sure Ippo will do the Dempsey roll toward Woli. Woli will do his corner trick again, jumping in the air but Ippo will do show something new and cauch the monkey off guard, ending the fight.


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 22, 2010)

Tekken Roll!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 22, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



New Dempsey shocks Woli, who gets rocked and destroyed this chapter, As Miguel looks on like "just like back then..."





JihaD


----------



## ssjian1 (Apr 23, 2010)

*892 translation*



Eldrummer said:


> Enjoy it! Ssjian1 could you please do the translation for this?



Here it is!!  Enjoy~  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo – Round 892 – Back to his own arena
Text near the bottom: Sapped of all his strength, no energy left to spare, and yet he walks into the fight this round determined to “Knock him down”

Page 1
Announcer: ROUND 8!  What words of advice did each camp give to their fighter!?  What is running through their minds now!?

Page 2
Announcer: Even the walk to the center of the ring has become quite grave now!  You can clearly see the fatigue brought on by all the damage!  Slowly but surely, they approach the distance where their fists can connect.

Page 3
Announcer: The first one to swing is WOLI!  Makunouchi crawls under it with a head slip!  As if they decided on it beforehand, here comes a hitting match!

Page 4
Page 5

Page 6
Announcer: The one on shaky ground here is WOLI, whereas the one to take complete control over the center of the ring is MAKUNOUCHI!
Crowd 1: HELL YEAH!!  He won the hitting match!  This is it!  That’s Makunouchi!!
Crowd 2: Finally he’s back to himself again!!
Kimura: Even though he was already losing entirely as an infighter before!
Itagaki: How on earth… is this possible!?
Takamura: …it seems like he’s not injured, right.  But actually _that_’s affecting his body.
Aoki: His body…!? You mean those little wimpy taps did something?

Page 7
Takamura: Woli’s infighting looks a lot like the techniques Itagaki uses.  Keeping close and moving his legs even more than his hands.  It’s precisely because he was always changing his body’s position that it was such a one-sided fight up until now.  However, now his legs have gone stiff and are just like a pair of sticks.  With his legs stuck like that, he’s got no choice but to have the hitting match facing Ippo head-on.  Through the accumulation of those “wimpy” taps, Ippo has dragged Woli back into his own arena.
Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: The accumulation was—not worthless!!
Kimura: That guy
Itagaki: Senpai~~~
Aoki: You sure have shown us… 

Page 8
Kimura: Uwa~~ DO IT IPPO!
Itagaki: SENPAI~~~
Aoki: SHOW THAT GENIUS WHAT THE HARD WORK OF AN ORDINARY GUY CAN DO!
Ippo: Zeh—zeh—zeh—
Woli: Ha—ha—ha—
Announcer: Ah!  It’s Woli’s right!
Aoki: Geh… don’t take a shot at a time like this—
Announcer: …while he takes it, it’s a LIVER BLOW!!

Page 9
Announcer: Woli falls back in agony~~  Do you have the strength left to pursue him, Makunouchi!?
Kimura: NICE ONE!
Itagaki: KEEP GOING!  JUST ONE MORE!
Crowd 1: We can’t accept a decision verdict for this match anymore!!  GO FOR THE KO!
Crowd 2: GO KNOCK HIM DOWN!!

Page 10
Coach: (The hard part is acknowledging him over and over, BUT) GO KID!!
Crowd: MAKUNOUCHI MAKUNOUCHI MAKUNOUCHI MAKUNOUCHI MAKUNOUCHI MAKUNOUCHI
Ippo: U…
Crowd: MAKUNOUCHI MAKUNOUCHI
Announcer: A surge of energy enters Makunouchi’s body!  Bearing the hopes of the audience members on his back, he dashes forward!
Miguel: He’s a good fighter!  His body is strong.  His punch is strong.  Above all, his spirit is strong.  I should have known about this beforehand.  That man especially is Kamogawa’s true boy!!

Page 11
Miguel: —but you know, my boy is also… the real deal!!
Coach: Huh…
Announcer: Not able to take it, Woli retreats!
Crowd: Ah!  Ahh!
Announcer: The place he ran off to…

Page 12
Announcer: IS THE CORNER!!
Crowd 1: ALLRIGHT! YOU’VE CHASED HIM TO A DEAD-END!  
Crowd 2: HE’S GOT NOWHERE TO RUN NOW!
Crowd 3: FINISH HIM!!

Page 13
Announcer: Makunouchi doesn’t fly in afterwards.  He’s hesitating! 
Crowd 1: What’s wrong?
Crowd 2: It’s a big chance!!
Crowd 3: No, he wasn’t driven into any dead-end…
Crowd 4: This is…
Vorg’s coach: The corner
Vorg: is no dead-end.
Yagi-san: No way.  He can’t be doing that…
Kimura: That cornerwork…
Aoki: So he plans on using it again…?
Coach: It’s a trap!!
Takamura: Easily crushing the hard work of an ordinary guy in a mere instant.  That is… what they call a genius.

Page 14
Announcer: Just when we thought he was driven to a dead-end, what was really waiting was the trap of a genius!  Makunouchi hesitates!  Well, what will you do!?

Page 15
Ippo: He’s… laughing.
Woli: Show me… Teach me more.  (About boxing!!)
Ippo: I don’t know if I can answer all of their hopes… but… I WILL UNLEASH EVERYTHING!!

Page 16
Coach: Huh…? … !
Yagi-san: What was that pause just now!?
Coach: That…

Page 17
Coach: He plans on releasing the seal on it!
Announcer: He started swinging his upper body.  And increasing the acceleration—  T-this movement is—!?

Text on the side: Makunouchi Ippo, lifts the ban on a lethal weapon!!


----------



## adventxero (Apr 23, 2010)

WOOP SOME ASS IPPO!!!


----------



## passerby (Apr 23, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Here it is!!  Enjoy~
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks once again, ssjian1! 


*Spoiler*: __ 



So is this the beginning of the end (for Woli)? Why do I have a feeling that this is yet another red herring?


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 23, 2010)

If Woli gets caught in the dempsey momentum whilst in mid-flight hes going to get destroyed , the next time his body hits floor hed already be out. Of course though I do not underestimate Mori ability to milk the life out of this cow, so I wouldn't be shocked if there's another twist.

Thanks Eldrummer for raws and thanks again ssjian1 for the quick trans.


----------



## Galacticaphantome (Apr 23, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet...

But check this out!



Holy crap I would totally play this!


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 23, 2010)

"_Shit's gettin' intense yo!_"

Thanks for the trans ssjian1.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope it ends with an Ippo rally, but Woli survives and wins on points :ho


----------



## downspout (Apr 23, 2010)

hmm.. i wonder if ippo use his dempsy roll in the corner.. i think its much effective if he use it .. hehe.. just my prediction


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks, Sssjian1!

Well, I think Ippo will do something like a Dempsey Body Roll. He'll gonna use the "stop and go" and aim for the body. Let's see. I was right with the prediction that #892 would end in the corner, but it was too much predictable.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 23, 2010)

How many weeks ago did I say this fight was already over?  Matters not, let's just wrap it up, B.  Maybe 2 months ago I would've been interested in seeing Woli when he is pressured, but yawn much.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Apr 23, 2010)

Mandom said:


> That will suck. Hard. Seriously why is there so much speester on IPPO



Fuck the speedsters, I wanna see aokimura  

My hope is that the coach will completely isolate them from each other so if one loses the other won't be guaranteed the same fate since they always win/lose/draw in unison.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 23, 2010)

The things that make me laugh so hard about them are that they are so fucking strong in any other sports but not at boxing S

The other thing is that they thing Ippo is the same as them


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 23, 2010)

This fight is still going on?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 23, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> This fight is still going on?



yes but it will be over next chapter (
*Spoiler*: __ 



hopefully woli will be destroyed


)


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks for the trans ssjian . Wish I could rep you again



Eldrummer said:


> Thanks, Sssjian1!
> 
> Well, I think Ippo will do something like a Dempsey Body Roll. He'll gonna use the "stop and go" and aim for the body. Let's see. I was right with the prediction that #892 would end in the corner, but it was too much predictable.


That's what im hoping for , or maybe he'll alternate between body and head for maximum destruction


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 23, 2010)

Yow guys im not sure about this but I just read that there will be a big national holiday and that there will be a break for the Shonen Jump , 
:$ Im only not sure if that counts for HnI. 
Does somebody know about that?

Pls inform


----------



## TalikX (Apr 23, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I hope it ends with an Ippo rally, but Woli survives and wins on points :ho



gtfo......


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks!!! ssjian1

here the videos
HnI 892 

HnI 891 English here

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WuQaM4u2ZnA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 24, 2010)

Prediction for next chapta (I feel like I can see into Mori's mind):

*Spoiler*: __ 



Woli pulls a corner assisted Dempsey variation of his own to counter Ippo's Dempsey - and as we see Ippo's hair explode for the thousandth time from getting pwned, we get a behind the skin view of Woli's muscles being torn to stir fry. Then the chapter ends with Ippo attempting to go at him one more time and coach once again clutching his towel. 




Concerning the anime: any word on a new season yet? I've been looking forward to the Post-WWII stuff since I finished with the New Challenger.


----------



## Tachikoma (Apr 24, 2010)

I want Woli gone so bad, it's killing me


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 24, 2010)

Galacticaphantome said:


> Don't know if this has been posted yet...
> 
> But check this out!
> 
> ...



Yow Galactica do you know for which console it will be coming out ?
and do you know when , it looks pretty awesome man.
Pls inform me


----------



## Narutofan (Apr 24, 2010)

isn't that on mugen?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 24, 2010)

Isn't it a mugen game 

Edit: Oh you


----------



## passerby (Apr 24, 2010)

I know I could just skim past a few chapters prior to find the answer, but the Net is slow right now at our end: Is the Ippo-Woli fight scheduled for 8 rounds only?


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi i'm new at the forum but have been following it for a good time, regarding the post of galactica that project is canceled, well not canceled totally, the fact is that project was on mugen and it changed the engine core and are starting all over again. But i think the fresh new start is pretty interesting and looks awesome heres the video of it :


----------



## freetgy (Apr 25, 2010)

a perfect dempsey coming ? 

*finger crossed* for uppering him out of the ring! 8D


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 25, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Hi i'm new at the forum but have been following it for a good time, regarding the post of galactica that project is canceled, well not canceled totally, the fact is that project was on mugen and it changed the engine core and are starting all over again. But i think the fresh new start is pretty interesting and looks awesome heres the video of it :




Thanks man , its looking pretty awesome.
If its finished ill probably download it. But i heard its taking a very long time before finishing it :S


----------



## korshil (Apr 25, 2010)

searched the net like crazy before getting dissapointed for not finding a playable version of this game.found only some videos...whatever,any news concerning chapter 893?


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 25, 2010)

Yep i have been following the project since 2008 tell me about it :S. Some people even asked the leader of the project (a brazilian dude i don't remember his name) to release the demo of miyata and sendo but he didn't . 
This is his homepage if anybody wants to check it out:

*Shueisha* is pissed

P.S. Sorry if i'm not so good writing in english it has been ages since i have used it.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 26, 2010)

korshil said:


> searched the net like crazy before getting dissapointed for not finding a playable version of this game.found only some videos...whatever,any news concerning chapter 893?



There is a big National day upcoming this so there will be no Shonen Jump, (like naruto, one piece and Bleach.) 

I dont know if it counts for HnI and if it has control over the last sunday RAW release.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 26, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Yep i have been following the project since 2008 tell me about it :S. Some people even asked the leader of the project (a brazilian dude i don't remember his name) to release the demo of miyata and sendo but he didn't .
> This is his homepage if anybody wants to check it out:
> 
> *Shueisha* is pissed
> ...



Lol I understand Spanish , but my brazilian is not that good so the homepage isnt much help, but thanks for the info 
Maybe there is another Mugen out there that is even better.


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 26, 2010)

I really hope so, but the only project i have seen that really excites me is that one :S. Too bad it has been almost a year since the last update.


----------



## knuman (Apr 26, 2010)

*the problem with HnI right now...*

...is that:

1. the fights don't feel like much is at stake

2. we never really feel like Ippo is going to lose

As much as the Miyata/Randy fight sucked, the only reason that it was compelling was because it had all that historical baggage with it and it had people guessing whether Miyata would lose.  I for one thought and hoped he would.

Ippo needs to fight for a title, or against a devastating world ranker, or fight overseas.  And soon.


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 26, 2010)

I think the manga should return to the distinctive characteristic it had, its character development. I would love to see more from vorg, sendo, mashiba. Also the A class tournament is near and i think it will be great time for a change maybe aokimura winning or something like that


----------



## Angelus (Apr 26, 2010)

The only problem with the A Class Tournament is, that we'll see more of Itagaki, who SUCKS. In my opinion Mori should shift the focus to Sendo for a while, so that we'll finally see some international fights. That and Sendo is just way more badass than Itagaki and Ippo.

Oh, who am I kidding, Mori should just change the name of this manga to Hajime no Sendo and forget about Ippo. Ippo won't fight world rankers for another ten years anyways.


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont like Itagaki either and i'd celebrate if he gets a broken jaw and an early retirement from boxing, hes a pointless, boring character with no interesting personality or fighting style. 

You know a character sucks when even the side characters associated with him (Nanako) are better. 

During this match he's done nothing but to mimic Ippo's dickshlurping attitude when Miyata fights "my..my senpai cant lose!""he..he'll find a way" towards Ippo, even the gestures are the same. Obviously, Morikawa has no idea what to do with Itagaki's character, so he's turned him into a mixture of Ippo/Miyata/Hayami/Nekota all half assed and put together.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 26, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> The only problem with the A Class Tournament is, that we'll see more of Itagaki, who SUCKS. In my opinion Mori should shift the focus to Sendo for a while, so that we'll finally see some international fights. That and Sendo is just way more badass than Itagaki and Ippo.
> 
> Oh, who am I kidding, Mori should just change the name of this manga to Hajime no Sendo and forget about Ippo. Ippo won't fight world rankers for another ten years anyways.



you sir, are now my best friend 
sendo is incarnates badass and awesomeness


----------



## Id (Apr 26, 2010)

I want to see Takamura climb more weight classes plox.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 26, 2010)

Sendo 

I am wondering, since Sendo can throw Punch without using momentum/signs (?) won't he stomp Miyata who won't be able to counter 




Id said:


> I want to see Takamura climb more weight classes plox.



The same for me


----------



## notme (Apr 26, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I am wondering, since Sendo can throw Punch without using momentum/signs (?) won't he stomp Miyata who won't be able to counter


Are you kidding?  Miyata would use his Jedi powers to Force Predict the punch and Sendo would have no chance.

/welcome to the new Ippo


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 26, 2010)

Count me in as a Sendo fan too . And for the class A tournament thats why i talked only about aokiumura, for itagaki i would like him to lose against saeki or imai


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 26, 2010)

Wait, if Sendo became the main character, wouldnt that make Ippo the final boss automatically?

I cant figure out Ippo as a final boss of anything


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm relatively new to this manga, so can anyone direct me to a a chapter where a Sendo fight begins? I'd like to see what that big deal is.


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> I'm relatively new to this manga, so can anyone direct me to a a chapter where a Sendo fight begins? I'd like to see what that big deal is.


If you're new then you might as well start reading from the first chapter


----------



## Inugami (Apr 27, 2010)

^actually it would be fun if he reads first Sendou Gaiden and next HNI.


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Yeah he should first read the Sendou Gaiden and then HNI, some things that Sendo tells to Ippo would make more sense that way.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 27, 2010)

sendo gaiden was the best thing so far 

*Spoiler*: __ 



roaring like a tiger after beating 50? other students is just badass


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 27, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> sendo gaiden was the best thing so far
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Beating 50 students is physically impossible, but whatever...





JihaD


----------



## Segan (Apr 27, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For any human in our real world, it's indeed impossible in practice. It would, after all, mean that that you transcended human boundaries.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2010)

Just a random prediction

I think Itagaki at some point or time will leave the gym to fight Ippo for Kumi

There was some chapter way back when that seemed to hint at it anyway


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 27, 2010)

The rest of the manga should be sacked off for MOAR TAKAMURA


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 27, 2010)

Beetle Costume


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 27, 2010)

I really hope itagaki doesn't leave because that implies that he hasn't relinquished the title. Ippo needs to move to the world stage quickly!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 27, 2010)

Nice one. I think everybody will enjoy it.


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhh media fire is not working i can't download the raw 
It finally worked


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for the link Mandom


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 27, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh really? i thought everything happening in this manga is physically possible, thanks for clearing that up for me 

btw, mirror for raw not working :/


----------



## Punpun (Apr 27, 2010)

He worked for me 

I can upload the pics on imageschack/imagevenue if you want.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> He worked for me
> 
> I can upload the pics on imageschack/imagevenue if you want.



would be mega awesome but i can wait for a new mirror 

//edit
oh it finally worked after trying for like 20 times ^^


----------



## Punpun (Apr 27, 2010)

Here the pics 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Punpun (Apr 27, 2010)

And here the last pic. 


*Spoiler*: __ 






Woli's head is funny


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 27, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Beating 50 students is physically impossible, but whatever...


pretty sure i could beat 50 1st graders


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Here the pics
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



awesome dude 
btw, great chapter ^^


----------



## Punpun (Apr 27, 2010)

I won't be so sure. 50 5 years old will push on the ground and then proceed to stomp on the face 

Edit: It just took me 2 mins but thank you nevertheless 

Re edit: Nah, you will be overwhelmed by their numbers


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 27, 2010)

The dempsey roll 

Woli just got (t)rolled 



Mandom said:


> I won't be so sure. 50 5 years old will push on the ground and then proceed to stomp on the face


I kick them to oblivion, they'd be too short for me


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 27, 2010)

Holy CRAP!


*Spoiler*: __ 



PAWNAGE BodyBLOW


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Apr 27, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Sendo
> 
> I am wondering, since Sendo can throw Punch without using momentum/signs (?) won't he stomp Miyata who won't be able to counter



Didn't that already sorta happen?

*400 Points*
*400 Points*
*400 Points*


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 27, 2010)

*400 Points*

my response to this arc.


----------



## passerby (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks Mandom!


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was laughing hard at the first page where Woli saw this sign: ∞ while Ippo was Dempsey rolling. Coincidentally, am reading on calculus on limits to infinity. LOL


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 27, 2010)

Segan said:


> If you're new then you might as well start reading from the first chapter



Yyyyyeah, this is chapter 891 we're on? Roughly 17 pages each? That's roughly 16,000 pages? Eh if I wanted to slough through all that, I'd have read all of Detective Conan too.


----------



## Eloking (Apr 27, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Yyyyyeah, this is chapter 891 we're on? Roughly 17 pages each? That's roughly 16,000 pages? Eh if I wanted to slough through all that, I'd have read all of Detective Conan too.



If you're seriously planning to start Hajime no Ippo, then yes, start from the beginning. This manga shine from the start and you will not be disappointed.

Skipping it feel like a waste to me. And I'm sure everyone here will agree. I guaranty you, reading the first 500-600 chapters aren't a waste of your time.


----------



## ssjian1 (Apr 27, 2010)

*Round 893 translation*

Enjoy, everyone! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo – Round 893 – Trap vs. Figure eight!

Page 1
Text on the first panel: He accepts Woli’s invitation to the corner, and unleashes the rest of his strength!!
Announcer: This movement is—!?

Page 2-3
The seal is off.  Behold the ultimate weapon of Makunouchi Ippo.

Page 4-5
Announcer: THERE IT IS!!!  This movement that traces the path of a figure eight—without a doubt, IT’S THE DEMPSEY ROLL!!
Takamura: Ippo…
Kimura, Itagaki, Aoki: He took off the seal—!!
Miguel: So he brought it out now and got all fired up—?
Coach: He’s decided that this ain’t the kind of opponent we can beat without pulling out all the stops!  That’s the spirit!!
Miguel: Mu…
Coach: …But

Page 6
Ippo: U…gu….
Coach: Now that he’s already near his limit with that damaged and fatigued lower body, does he have any bullets left in him!?
Crowd: Here it is!!  He’s gonna use it!  He lifted the ban on his special weapon!!  GO~~!  Knock him down with that!!
Takamura: … The guests in the audience who haven’t seen the Dempsey Roll in a while haven’t noticed it yet.  But there’s clearly a lack in the number of rotations.  Fundamentally, it’s a technique that puts burden on the body.  With those legs right now, it’s taking all his might for Ippo just to do the rolling.  He won’t be able to land any shots while moving.

Page 7
Ippo: I’m just managing to sustain the movement.  My hands…—won’t go out.
Miguel: The rotations have weakened.  Come to think of it, Woli managed to jump back when he retreated to the corner.  During the interval, he must have recovered some physical strength from the damage.  If he could just move faster than the opponent, he’ll be able to slip around to the side.

Page 8-9
Miguel: Yes, slip around!  Get to the side of wherever Makunouchi is facing—and end it with a counter!!
Coach: Woli’s picking up speed.  If the kid can’t start moving his arms, then this attack is gonna end in a failure.
Miguel: That movement is nothing more than that of a fool waving around his pistol with no bullets.
Coach: His courage will betray him.  He’ll wind up dancing right into the trap.  Which will triumph!?  The trap of a genius!  Or the fool’s rush!

Page 10
Woli: He won’t swing—I can still do this!!  I can slip behind him from over there!  Go, go, GO!!

Page 11
Ippo: The rotation is becoming dull.  He’s going to be able to slip behind me…  Don’t let him escape!  Move!!  Move, MOVE!!

Page 12-13

Page 14
Woli: Es…cape?  Where on earth TO—!?
Miguel: With the Dempsey Roll…
Coach: He put up a screen right before his eyes!
Miguel: Don’t stop WOLI!!
Ippo: Guu…~
Coach: KID!!

Page 15
Announcer: AHH—both of their movements… have come to a halt~~~!
Miguel: NOW!!
Coach: HERE IT IS!
Woli: Esc…ape!
Ippo: Don’t let him… escape!

Page 16-17

Page 18
Text: THE FULL-POWER CANNON EXPLODES!!


----------



## Wuzzman (Apr 28, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Enjoy, everyone!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*400 Points*


----------



## passerby (Apr 28, 2010)

Finally finished the rest of the 893.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit! Did Woli just spit out part of his liver (on the last page)? LOL


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> pretty sure i could beat 50 1st graders


Not if they are bloodlusted and out to beat the living hell outta you (assuming they don't act like children and run away from bigger guys). Fifty is just too much.



Eman5805 said:


> Yyyyyeah, this is chapter 891 we're on? Roughly 17 pages each? That's roughly 16,000 pages? Eh if I wanted to slough through all that, I'd have read all of Detective Conan too.


If you aren't all that interested in Conan, you'd never have read all of his chapters, no matter how many there are.

Either way, once you start reading at some random point you will want to check out what happened before sooner or later. So you might as well start from the beginning.


----------



## Pandorax (Apr 28, 2010)

Yeah Conan the best thing to do is start reading from the beginning, i did it too.
And laughed the shit out of me, especially Takamura vs the MONKEYS.
"Shut up! Im your superior." 
Lol and then people found the monkeys all knocked out xD

Anyways going back to you, its the best thing to do and that is start reading hajime no ippo from the start or you can just begin where the anime ended and thats like at chapter 176? Im not sure but you can look it up.
I myself am not done reading the whole manga but im getting at it.
The fights after the anime get even better thats for sure.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 28, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> Yeah Conan the best thing to do is start reading from the beginning, i did it too.
> And laughed the shit out of me, especially Takamura vs the MONKEYS.
> "Shut up! Im your superior."
> Lol and then people found the monkeys all knocked out xD
> ...



haha THAT was funny as hell


----------



## adventxero (Apr 28, 2010)

The best way to say "F*** YOU" is with a good old blow to the body.  Go ippo!  Who ever had doubt in you


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

The question now is: Are the lightning punch of Miyata superior to the head wall of Ippo


----------



## Whimsy (Apr 28, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Yyyyyeah, this is chapter 891 we're on? Roughly 17 pages each? That's roughly 16,000 pages? Eh if I wanted to slough through all that, I'd have read all of Detective Conan too.



There's no point skipping because the early stuff is much better than the later stuff. Just stop after Takamura's first world title fight if you can't be bothered to read it all.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Apr 28, 2010)

Hm...suppose you're all right.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

First World title fight and its premise were just awesome 

Takamura was badass when he remembered why he was in this situation


----------



## perman07 (Apr 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> There's no point skipping because the early stuff is much better than the later stuff. Just stop after Takamura's first world title fight if you can't be bothered to read it all.


Actually, I think the manga dropped after Ippo started challenging national champions. Every battle has become a god damn freak show lately (Scratch J, the Magician, Woli).


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 28, 2010)

Nah, it's not like Detective Conan, which is a good series but too much repetitive. DC has a main plot and lots of filler cases. Some are pretty good and others not. You just need to go to a DC fan site and take a good look of what chapters you need to read to keep the main storyline.

As for HnI, it's important to read it all, and believe me, it happens fast. I suggest the reading from the beginning even if you saw the anime, but the art is kinda ugly for the first 200 chapters. Seriously, this series is awesome.


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Actually, I think the manga dropped after Ippo started challenging national champions. Every battle has become a god damn freak show lately (Scratch J, the Magician, Woli).


Well, I suppose, the national champs all do seem like freaks of sorts.


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Puar


----------



## neostar8710 (Apr 28, 2010)

i'm confused.

didn't he "take off the seal" when he fought that one old boxer dude before he was suppose to "fight miyata"?

i guess the term seal is held loosely in this series...


----------



## Sirius (Apr 28, 2010)

Hey do you guys know what chapter used the dempsey roll last?? feels like its been a reallly long time.


----------



## Jin22 (Apr 28, 2010)

Beat his ass Ippo!!!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Sirius said:


> Hey do you guys know what chapter used the dempsey roll last?? feels like its been a reallly long time.



He used the evolved version against Scratch Jimmy...

The last time he used the real one was against that evil counter dude whose name I can never remember.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 28, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> He used the evolved version against Scratch Jimmy...
> 
> The last time he used the real one was against that evil counter dude whose name I can never remember.


Sawamura.. I didn't like that the author removed him from fighting. He was like Mashiba back when Mashiba was cool, only he was cooler. Sawamura was badass, a genius in a cooler way than Miyata could ever be.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

We all agree Miyata sucks. Sawamura was nice but only as a powerful antagonist to get his ass kicked. I'm not sad to see him gone, he gave everything he could give the audience.


----------



## Naix (Apr 28, 2010)

Bueno yo siempre me doy la lata de traducir  del ingles al espa?ol sus interesantes discuciones jejejeje, si alguien me entiende OK de lo contrario les dejo mi aporte:

Raw 893

HERE

Saludos


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

Thx Puar 

Sawamaru vs Mashiba was easily one of the best fight evar 

And Mashiba was fucking badass on this fight.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 28, 2010)

Whimsy said:


> There's no point skipping because the early stuff is much better than the later stuff. Just stop after Takamura's first world title fight if you can't be bothered to read it all.



takamura vs. eagle was awesome too 

btw thanks Puar and enjoy your "holiday", well deserved


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone who doesn't love HNI by the end of Ippo's first spar, never mind his second, with Miyata has not heart/taste.


----------



## MethoDX (Apr 28, 2010)

Puar said:


> DEMPUSHEEEE LOOOOOLLLLLL!
> 
> _"This is what I've got." - Sendo Takeshi_
> 
> Also, after 893, there is no chapter next week, and *I have my wedding engagement ceremony this weekend,* so likely slight delay on 893.  Tschuss!



Yours? Congratulations, Puar! I know we don't know each other or anything but I wish you all the best, man. Thanks for the 892 release, and take your time and enjoy yourself. 893 can wait. 

Hope things go well!


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 28, 2010)

*HnI: quick top ten of annoyance. things that should never have happened*

1-Miyata and everything related to him
2-Ippo having no drive or goals whatsoever
3-Ippo's man crush on Miyata
4-Itagaki existing
5-Woli existing
6-Ippo's relationship with Kumi going nowhere for..well, ever
7-Takamura not having signature move
8-Excessive amount of joke opponents for Taka
9-Ippo STILL not fighting at world level
10-the recent complete bs outcomes involving lightning fists and killer taps

this' an entirely subjective list, but everybody will agree with at least a couple points  im surr





Segan said:


> Not if they are bloodlusted and out to beat the living hell outta you (assuming they don't act like children and run away from bigger guys). Fifty is just too much.


I had a judo sensei who assures that he pwned 29 guys in a party brawl . If he could beat so many full grown angry drunk men, i should be able to pwn the brats, as long as they dont wrestle me down and gouge my eyes or something. I dont have a 5th dan judo red belt, but still. Too much difference in size, reach, strenght etc


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

That scans during Hawk vs Takamura is just fucking badass 

Download Link


----------



## Segan (Apr 28, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> I had a judo sensei who assures that he pwned 29 guys in a party brawl . If he could beat so many full grown angry drunk men, i should be able to pwn the brats, as long as they dont wrestle me down and gouge my eyes or something. I dont have a 5th dan judo red belt, but still. Too much difference in size, reach, strenght etc


Party brawl doesn't sound like these 29 men all ganged up on your sensei in a coordinated fashion. It sounds more like it was everyone vs. everyone. And throwing off drunken men isn't all that much to brag about.

Not like I care enough to make a discussion about it, anyway.


----------



## The Imp (Apr 28, 2010)

I can't wait to see Woli's smirk disappear when Ippo begins pounding on him in the corner.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2010)

chapter was pretty nifty gotta say


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2010)

Lu, just look at the pic I post. He got roflstomped on the last pics


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 28, 2010)

Segan said:


> Party brawl doesn't sound like these 29 men all ganged up on your sensei in a coordinated fashion. It sounds more like it was everyone vs. everyone. And throwing off drunken men isn't all that much to brag about.
> 
> Not like I care enough to make a discussion about it, anyway.


I believe him, the guy was tough as nails, i saw him dominating black belts that were waay bigger than him like nothing. the fucker almost broke my arm accidentaly in a randori, which made me quite judo having a miserable yellow belt only. he didnt do it on purpose ofc, its just that his power level was so high he couldnt restrain it or something

anyway yeah, this discussion is turning into OBD stuff, enough with this


(but im sure i'd pwn those 1st graders) 




Mandom said:


> That scans during Hawk vs Takamura is just fucking badass
> 
> Download Link


the WHOLE fight was badass. Top 3 in the best matches ranking at least


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 28, 2010)

I gotta say some of these panels with Woli are cool

Download Link


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 28, 2010)

I think more people start liking Woli a bit because he is getting murdered by ippo punches  Yayyy Ippo go get him, kill him, break his ribs.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 28, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> *HnI: quick top ten of annoyance. things that should never have happened*
> 
> 1-Miyata and everything related to him
> 2-Ippo having no drive or goals whatsoever
> ...


- I agree about mostly everything.
- I disagree about Itagaki, he's just a worse character than he could be, but not bad enough that I care.
- I disagree about Takamura having a signature move. It's his style to just throw things on instinct, signature moves are what people who work to improve their offense uses.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> I believe him, the guy was tough as nails, i saw him dominating black belts that were waay bigger than him like nothing. the fucker almost broke my arm accidentaly in a randori, which made me quite judo having a miserable yellow belt only. he didnt do it on purpose ofc, its just that his power level was so high he couldnt restrain it or something



Do you were flirting with her loli daughter?  , perhaps he just got revenge.


----------



## Tools (Apr 28, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> the WHOLE fight was badass. Top 3 in the best matches ranking at least



that fight was amazing! Takamaru's fights are always fun when they're serious, not like that fox fellow. the Gold Eagle fight was also cool.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Apr 29, 2010)

So does anyone else here find Ippo's comeback (Pulling out his best move while extremely exhausted) a little  ?


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2010)

i just try to ignore that fact

hell pretending the fight started when Woli wasnt able to move anymore made it so much better


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 29, 2010)

Ippo used to do that shit all de time. Vorg, Sendo pt.2, Doctor dude, Fish dude, Sawamura . . . 
This battle's just about him returning to form.


----------



## Lord Genome (Apr 29, 2010)

Not from the level he was at though

He could barely love tap, now he can do dempsy roll?

yeaahhh


----------



## aeav81 (Apr 29, 2010)

Naix said:


> Bueno yo siempre me doy la lata de traducir  del ingles al espa?ol sus interesantes discuciones jejejeje, si alguien me entiende OK de lo contrario les dejo mi aporte:
> 
> Raw 893
> 
> ...



gracias por el aporte compadre no eres el unico hablahispano en este foro

vamos Ipoo sacale la conchetumadre
quiebrale las costillas


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 29, 2010)

Lord Genome said:
			
		

> Not from the level he was at though
> 
> He could barely love tap, now he can do dempsy roll?
> 
> yeaahhh



Just don't think about it, yo. The Sawamura fight alone should have numbed such logical thought processes for Ippo fights.


----------



## ansoncarter (Apr 29, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So does anyone else here find Ippo's comeback (Pulling out his best move while extremely exhausted) a little  ?


yeah, but I get a a 'huh?' moment just about every fight

actually I got two of them this chapter. The ippo thing, plus when woli took ippo's power shots straight to the face and kidney and now he's smiling in the corner like it didn't even happen


----------



## Segan (Apr 29, 2010)

Well, love taps or not, as long as Woli was agile and dancing around him, Ippo couldn't connect properly anyway. And now that Woli's been worn out he's got a chance to connect with his strongest weapon.


----------



## ilhyan01 (Apr 29, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> (but im sure i'd pwn those 1st graders)




sure if you take on them during naptime!


----------



## hehey (Apr 29, 2010)

I still think this is some ol bullshit right here, though not as bad as lightning fist and Randy being blinded by teh light.


----------



## Glued (Apr 29, 2010)

What worse about the Randy fight was that Miyata was literally flopping around the ring like a fish. He couldn't even throw a punch. 

Then out nowhere, Lightning Punch!


----------



## korshil (Apr 29, 2010)

do i see an improved dempsey roll?


----------



## korshil (Apr 29, 2010)

Naix said:


> Bueno yo siempre me doy la lata de traducir  del ingles al espa?ol sus interesantes discuciones jejejeje, si alguien me entiende OK de lo contrario les dejo mi aporte:
> 
> Raw 893
> 
> ...



muchas gracias a mi amigo, no sab?amos que un cap?tulo se dar? a conocer esta semana ... espero que est?n entendiendo lo que estoy diciendo no s? espa?ol y estoy utilizando el traductor google


----------



## chronno00 (Apr 29, 2010)

Well the spanish of the google translator was great. Or maybe not were you trying to say this : 
"Thanks a lot to my friend, we didn't know that a chapter will be released this week, I hope you are getting what I'm saying i do not know spanish and I'm using the google translator." 

If that's the case two thumbs up for google translator


----------



## clark12kent (Apr 29, 2010)

I just quickly edited some of the raws..

WARNING!!! SPOILER!!!


----------



## cizzle (Apr 29, 2010)

yeah can ssj translate again? wondering what the coaches are saying in the new chapter!!


----------



## ssjian1 (Apr 29, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Enjoy, everyone!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It seems like a couple people missed this the first time I posted it, so here it is again~


----------



## Puar (Apr 30, 2010)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So does anyone else here find Ippo's comeback (Pulling out his best move while extremely exhausted) a little  ?



It's mentioned in the chapter, the Kamogawa Crew et al note that the crowd probably thinks it looks really impressive because they haven't seen it in awhile, but the boxers can recognize that it's sluggish and he's at his limits.  Ippo actually internal monologues about this for a good bit of the chapter and none of the parties involved, including Ippo himself, think that he has the strength to actually punch until the explosion in the final spread.

Aren't chapters so much better with words?


----------



## Yōkai (Apr 30, 2010)

Woli is taking Ippo's punches pretty well. One would tend to think that a real punch from Ippo would kill him, you know, after being in such a tight spot from some love taps 




Oxvial said:


> Do you were flirting with her loli daughter?  , perhaps he just got revenge.


I only met his fugly son and sure as hell didn't flirt with him 



ilhyan01 said:


> sure if you take on them during naptime!


dont underestimate the power of a judo yellow belt, punk. I have a white belt in Karate too. You dont wanna mess with me  




Ben Grimm said:


> What worse about the Randy fight was that Miyata was literally flopping around the ring like a fish. He couldn't even throw a punch.
> 
> Then out nowhere, Lightning Punch!


Imagine if he didnt have his ribs broken, the punch could have probably made Randy's head explode


----------



## korshil (Apr 30, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Well the spanish of the google translator was great. Or maybe not were you trying to say this :
> "Thanks a lot to my friend, we didn't know that a chapter will be released this week, I hope you are getting what I'm saying i do not know spanish and I'm using the google translator."
> 
> If that's the case two thumbs up for google translator



that's exactly what i wrote.google translator is pretty accurate


----------



## Eloking (Apr 30, 2010)

ilhyan01 said:


> sure if you take on them during naptime!



I seriously don't see how you find it hard to take on a lot of first grader. Not all user of this forum are Geek-like y'know? I mean, physically.


----------



## Segan (May 1, 2010)

Eloking said:


> I seriously don't see how you find it hard to take on a lot of first grader. Not all user of this forum are Geek-like y'know? I mean, physically.


True, but imagine fifty of these brats going at you and trying to bite, grapple and hit you. You're going to be overwhelmed sooner or later.

Of yourse, realistically that wouldn't happen since fifty first graders alike would need some abnormal mindsets to make such performances instead of simply running away. So it wouldn't come to a fight like that in the first place.


----------



## adventxero (May 1, 2010)

but will the first graders have any weapons???  That makes all the difference


----------



## Yōkai (May 1, 2010)

Somebody should make a thread in the OBD


----------



## The Imp (May 1, 2010)

clark12kent said:


> I just quickly edited some of the raws..
> 
> WARNING!!! SPOILER!!!



Those are some sig worthy pages. I can't wait till the chapter's out.


----------



## Segan (May 2, 2010)

The raw is already out.


----------



## chronno00 (May 2, 2010)

Yep thats chapter 893 and it's already out and in Chapter 4 thay have it already in spanish, i haven't found it in english though


----------



## adventxero (May 2, 2010)

so...no new chapter till next sunday?  I must know if this fight is really done or not???


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 3, 2010)

ohh fuck this bullshit Woli should have won this fight ages ago


----------



## Segan (May 3, 2010)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> ohh fuck this bullshit Woli should have won this fight ages ago


So should Sawamura. But except for Date, Morikawa never let Ippo lose to anyone.


----------



## Punpun (May 3, 2010)

It's normal I want to say ...

The only one that  should had loose is Miyata. And I'm not speaking about his fight against RBJ. He sould had lose against this Australian champion.


----------



## Yōkai (May 3, 2010)

I read that spanish translation thanks to my polyglotal abilities

Ippo is putting everything he has on the dempsey roll motion and has little strenght left to put behind his punches. So that last body blow, as spectacular as it looked, was really half assed. Woli will survive and finish this farce once and for all, hopefully.

Btw, for someone who has never been against the odds before, probably didnt even took a punch before, Woli is showing amazing heart and determination

Im tempted to agree with the people saying Woli is the future of boxing and the ultimate fighter once he gains experience, and that he will beat Martinez and become final Bawss. The talent is there to do it


----------



## insi_tv (May 3, 2010)

with his potential i can see him fighting against takamura


----------



## Yōkai (May 3, 2010)

If his potential is ever fully developed, Woli might be able to take on Ippo, Sendo, Mashiba, Miyata and Ricardo in a gauntlet, George Foreman's style


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OI41jJHess[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## chronno00 (May 3, 2010)

Wow is that fight of Foreman for real I didn't know anything of that fight, thanks for the link Yokai


----------



## tajoh111 (May 3, 2010)

Honestly, Woli not losing would be the only injustice or bullcrap to this manga. Woli is way to unconvention for the traditional boxing styles of HnI. Some fight before this was already stretching it, woli is taking a dump on it. If Woli is not booted out this manga right now, we will have Ippo resorting to gimmick moves like hand stands backflips and cyclone punches, like Woli is using right now. Who the heck holds a rock and jumps in the air or against the corner of the ring. 

Additionally, how much of a mockery of boxing is this woli doing to this manga?  He world champion level after 3 fights(ippo can't touch him for the most part, literally) when he was training in the jungle? If we look at all the boxing greats, all them were great because of training in a beneficial boxing environments. Not the jungle. Natural talent only takes you so far and Woli nerves and body is still human. 

Training with monkeys is going to make you a better fight? Controlled quick precision is not. If ignoring strength, a human can beat the shit out of a monkey, simply considering fighting skill(which a monkey has pretty much none).


----------



## chronno00 (May 4, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> where u find spanish scan? :amazed
> is good quality? xD



Nah LQ scans, but i prefer that than nothing


----------



## Dartmu (May 4, 2010)

*HnI 894*

and no episode this week?


----------



## korshil (May 5, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> and no episode this week?



unfortunately not...could we at least have a translated hq version of the 893 scans?chapter was really small too


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 6, 2010)

Please let it end the next chapter. 
Sadly, I doubt it for it seems like Ippo has to pull one more titanic sized miracle out of his ass to win. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



(I just hope that that last bit made Woli's ribs pierce his internal organs and we can call it the end of his career now.)


----------



## insi_tv (May 6, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Please let it end the next chapter.
> Sadly, I doubt it for it seems like Ippo has to pull one more titanic sized miracle out of his ass to win.
> 
> 
> ...



.. of course his organs dodged the ribs...


----------



## Yōkai (May 6, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Wow is that fight of Foreman for real I didn't know anything of that fight, thanks for the link Yokai


No problemo. That's George very first comeback fight after his loss to Ali in Zaire 



tajoh111 said:


> Honestly, Woli not losing would be the only injustice or bullcrap to this manga. Woli is way to unconvention for the traditional boxing styles of HnI. Some fight before this was already stretching it, woli is taking a dump on it. If Woli is not booted out this manga right now, we will have Ippo resorting to gimmick moves like hand stands backflips and cyclone punches, like Woli is using right now. Who the heck holds a rock and jumps in the air or against the corner of the ring.


I doubt it, Ippo doesnt have the talent to do any of that. Everyone can une gimmick moves, but they're useless (read: Aoki) unless a true genius is using them.  understand, Woli is a one of a kind genius, Ippo is just a humble hardworker



> Additionally, how much of a mockery of boxing is this woli doing to this manga?  He world champion level after 3 fights(ippo can't touch him for the most part, literally) when he was training in the jungle? If we look at all the boxing greats, all them were great because of training in a beneficial boxing environments. Not the jungle. Natural talent only takes you so far and Woli nerves and body is still human.
> Training with monkeys is going to make you a better fight? Controlled quick precision is not. If ignoring strength, a human can beat the shit out of a monkey, simply considering fighting skill(which a monkey has pretty much none).


Woli isn't normal. its time for you ppl to realize it. He's a freak of nature, the cusp of human athletic ability blablabla

Monkeys are much more agile than us, they can move at high speeds in environments that are imposible for humans. and Woli can keep up with them. Woli's agility is metahuman, so Ippo being unable to touch him is understandable.  

Even in real life boxing, there are fighters who are born with abnormal qualities, that no one can match no matter how much they train or try 

Roy Jones' reflexes, George Foreman's strenght, George Chuvalo's chin etc.  

These guys made a name for themselves having only one above-normal quality. 

Take Foreman for example, he was kinda slow, average boxing skills, lacked handspeed and accuracy, BUT his power was nothing short of monstrous.  

In his prime, Foreman could Ko people with headgear on, using clubbing slow motion hits that didnt fully connect at times, rarely put his full body weight behind punches and was still a ko machine, and he still had 1 punch ko power in his mid forties, that allowed him to become the oldest HW champion ever. Nobody ever was able to beat him by trading hits, not even when he was freakin 49yo, its still amusing to watch the young guns of the 90's running from old, slow George and trying to win by outscoring him.  

Well, take away Foreman's power, and he would have been just an average boxer if lucky. Yet, he is an All Time Great, thanks to it. That's how far you can go with one above-normal quality

In Woli's case, we have a guy that has several qualities at practically metahuman level, 
agility, speed and even the ability to learn/reinvent techniques on the spot 

So Woli beating Ippo to a pulp is nothing but the most natural of the outcomes

and Woli becoming the greatest boxer of the planet should be taken as a natural consequence, given his unrivaled potential

....



so im unsure whom should i cheer for, because i dont know what's bigger:

my dislike for such a ridiculously h4XXed character like Woli

or my dislike for inconsistencies in a manga

and a major inconsistency will be having Woli defeated by a grossly inferior opponent such as Ippo by the wonders of plotkout


----------



## Inugami (May 7, 2010)

Trolling on MF I found this.

extra/omake

kind of  ripoff HNI , with a weird art(but good in his own way) , give it a try .


----------



## Dartmu (May 8, 2010)

Damn! I can't wait, i'm dying slowly ... I want to see the death of Woli XD

The genre of "Stand Up" is more Shounen than Sport, but it looks good, maybe I give a chance.

Gracias Oxvial.


----------



## Yōkai (May 9, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Trolling on MF I found this.
> 
> Chapter 45 One Manga
> 
> kind of  ripoff HNI , with a weird art(but good in his own way) , give it a try .


Weird? more like Godawful

To think i sometimes consider OP's art overly cartoonish and weird....


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> Damn! I can't wait, i'm dying slowly ... I want to see the death of Woli XD
> 
> The genre of "Stand Up" is more Shounen than Sport, but it looks good, maybe I give a chance.
> 
> Gracias Oxvial.



De nada  .




Yōkai said:


> Weird? more like Godawful
> 
> To think i sometimes consider OP's art overly cartoonish and weird....



I understand that a lot of people wouldn't like the art (I even know lot of people that don't like hni because of the noses) , but calling it Godawful is stretching it.


----------



## Narutofan (May 9, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Weird? more like Godawful
> 
> To think i sometimes consider OP's art overly cartoonish and weird....



it's not godawful.  it has some astroboyish elements in it IMO.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 9, 2010)

Some spoiler pics of #894 (the first one looks fake):





Kakuzu merely speculates Hidan is still alive.

Site where I found these pics:


----------



## SuperShuter (May 9, 2010)

^thanks man but :amazed what does these pictures mean? 
looks like woli is making a faggish comeback  
towel is being thrown in 
ref is running to break the fight up 
ippo is possibly flooring woli  
Say if ippo does KO woli to the floor in the instance before the towel hits the floor what would happen i don't get it. would the match already be declared over even before checking woli? 
The pictures may be fake but HNI has been showing that wavey sort of wakey art latley.

Yeah and the first page looks fake, its weird the ref and the towel are in the same position but there are two differences ippos being punched in 1 of them, then punching woli, and the background is different. Also im curious that if its them throwing the towel as you don't see it leave his hand.


----------



## freetgy (May 9, 2010)

first one is fake for sure
i recognize the used pictures.
Chapter 45 One Manga

also the ref is identical to the third pic, same for the towel.(which is imho legit)

i'm sure it is wolis team throwing the towel.


----------



## Inugami (May 9, 2010)

LOL at dat ref running like that!


----------



## adventxero (May 10, 2010)

am getting ready to punch this motherf****n computer if I dont at least see a true confirmation of this fight ending...wait...is that a pic of one of the sides throwing a towel?...  XD  Ok, my computer survives for another night


----------



## Pandorax (May 10, 2010)

adventxero said:


> am getting ready to punch this motherf****n computer if I dont at least see a true confirmation of this fight ending...wait...is that a pic of one of the sides throwing a towel?...  XD  Ok, my computer survives for another night



Nope they are fake , so your pc is not so lucky after all 
But be patient they are coming....


----------



## Segan (May 10, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Some spoiler pics of #894 (the first one looks fake):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


First pic is definitely fake. The other two seem real, though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 10, 2010)

So the last two seem real enough, and from the angle, the object definitely came from Woli's corner. 


*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Though, considering that Woli just took a Dempsey body roll, the fact that he's able to stand up-right in that grabbing hands spoiler pic is pretty incredible. . . Bass is going to get rocked this chapter, and it's going to be incredible.


----------



## Inugami (May 10, 2010)

aww that was so loli , unfortunately if RBJ was unable to break Miyata's plotshield I really don't believe that Woli gonna do it with Ippo.



of course not all the design of the characters are like that and it fits really well being a gag manga .


----------



## Dartmu (May 11, 2010)

Link removed

Raw 894(cam pics) by sugarboy


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



A lousy end to a lousy fight, truly the worst in the manga Ippo should quit after this. Oh yeah the pics were real.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 In my books, Ippo is the loser


----------



## Xan_Aloufin (May 11, 2010)

ok 100% proven with chapter 894...

Ippo can beat Martinez, he has shown the technique:

he can summon "the Truth"(fma) in his world to fight his opponents...and that without sacri... wait.. he sacrifisedd his mind common sense and balls


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 11, 2010)

hmmmm.....


----------



## insi_tv (May 11, 2010)

what the HELL!
wow, woli walking after that body blow and smiling on the last page, aisdauisdjaosdha80sdhas890d


----------



## Dartmu (May 11, 2010)

I needed a KO :


----------



## Angelus (May 11, 2010)

I can't believe how *UBERLAME* this chapter is. Ippo should have destroyed Wallys face with the Dempsy Roll, instead he delivers some lame-ass right straight 

I think I'll just forget this fight ever happend.


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2010)

holy shit! worst fight ever !


----------



## Yōkai (May 11, 2010)

Just admit that Woli is the pwnzor and be done with it ppl. 

Replace Ippo with any other boxer excepting Takamura and Ricardo, and they would have been mauled by the Woli too, and unlike Ippo, they would have lost since they're not main characters 


And dont be so angry at poor Ippo. he managed through plotshield to somehow beat an opponent VASTLY superior to him, be thankful he  wasnt koed long time ago, and that Woli has apparently weakass punches. 





Oxvial said:


> aww that was so loli , unfortunately if RBJ was unable to break Miyata's plotshield I really don't believe that Woli gonna do it with Ippo.


That was different. the fight against RBJ was TEH ONE fight that Miyata couldnt lose no matter what, due to plot reasons. Ippo could have lost to Woli and legitimately beat him in a rematch



> of course not all the design of the characters are like that and it fits really well being a gag manga .


not all, but there's too many fugly character designs that hurt my eyes




insi_tv said:


> what the HELL!
> wow, woli walking after that body blow and smiling on the last page, aisdauisdjaosdha80sdhas890d


Let that be a reminder of who was the superior boxer here


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> That was different. the fight against RBJ was TEH ONE fight that Miyata couldnt lose no matter what, due to plot reasons. Ippo could have lost to Woli and *legitimately beat him in a rematch*



Do you think Ippo would win in a second match..seriously?
also one Ippo vs Woli match its enough! if Mori sets a second one I would quit this manga.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 11, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> That was different. the fight against RBJ was TEH ONE fight that Miyata couldnt lose no matter what, due to plot reasons. Ippo could have lost to Woli and legitimately beat him in a rematch



With the difference in experience surely Woli would be more dangerous in a rematch? 

Although to be honest Ippo didn't really demonstrate his experience all that much at all. Gedo was miles and away a worse fight compared to this one, it even defied the logic of a sparring match proceeding it (unlimited range flickers < loose glove).


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 11, 2010)

Its not as bad as people are making it out to be.  Not at all.


----------



## Wuzzman (May 11, 2010)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> In my books, Ippo is the loser



In my book we are the losers.


----------



## Dartmu (May 11, 2010)

Ahhhhhh!! ssjian1 I need you!!! My hero!!!
// _that sound little gay_



Thanks in advance


----------



## chronno00 (May 11, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Do you think Ippo would win in a second match..seriously?
> also one Ippo vs Woli match its enough! if Mori sets a second one I would quit this manga.



Amen for that, I don't think I can take another Ippo vs Woli fight


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 11, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Just admit that Woli is the pwnzor and be done with it ppl.
> 
> Replace Ippo with any other boxer excepting Takamura and Ricardo, and they would have been mauled by the Woli too, and unlike Ippo, they would have lost since they're not main characters



Vorg would have kicked his shit in


----------



## Dartmu (May 11, 2010)

Amen x2, the only fight that can be repeated many times is Ippo vs Sendo.
and the result too ...


for me this fight was good, especially that it was time to finish...


----------



## orochipein (May 11, 2010)

wtf is this chapter??? Woli should be dead and yet he can smile n stand up whilst ippo is leaning as if he had lost the match ?? In that case, Woli should have won
Worst fight ever in boxing history............


----------



## Inugami (May 11, 2010)

orochipein said:


> wtf is this chapter??? Woli should be dead and yet he can smile n stand up whilst ippo is leaning as if he had lost the match ?? In that case, Woli should have won
> Worst fight ever in boxing history............



Well fucking Ippo sure scared Miguel , ant lets remember he only wanted Woli to learn from this fight and he succeed in that .

still sure was one of the lamest endings .


----------



## ssjian1 (May 11, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> Ahhhhhh!! ssjian1 I need you!!! My hero!!!
> // _that sound little gay_
> 
> 
> ...



ENJOY!!  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 894 ? THIS is a boxer

Page 1
Text along the side: This is it! The compilation of the accumulated effort!
Announcer: The Dempsey Roll failed to launch!  But Makunouchi?s other signature move?THE LIVER BLOW explodes!!

Page 2
Announcer: Woli doubles over in agony.  His body collapses downward!  H-he endures it!!

Page 3
Announcer: The pride of the Indonesian champion!  The willpower of the Japanese champion!  What will happen here!?  Everything is riding on the offence and defense being shelled out in the corner!
Crowd: You can knock him down with ONE MORE blow!
Crowd: YEAH! YOU CAN DO IT! 
Ippo: Zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh?zeh
Crowd: But? that ?one more blow?? does he even have it in him?!?
Woli: Makunouchi?s at his limit too.  If I can just endure this and land one more, it?ll be my victory.  But?

Page 4
Woli: My body won?t move!!  I see? So to have your body shut down, it?s something like this.  It?s my first time experiencing it.  Body blows.  Accumulation.  Perseverance. Fatigue.  Pressure.  Fear.  I understand now? THIS is boxing!!

Page 5
Ippo: I?if it only takes one more? I wonder? if I can handle it.
Woli: Gu?Ah~~~  AAAH!  I learned a lot from this.  And so now I?ll win and finish this lesson.

Page 6
Announcer: Both fighters enter their motions at the same time!  Which fist will strike first!?
Woli: I?m faster!
Miguel: Woli will strike first.
Coach: ?. ?.

Page 7
Woli: (THIS is boxing. THIS?)

Page 8
Woli: (is a BOXER!!)

Page 9

Page 10
Islander: Woli? I wonder how he?s doing.
Islander: Don?t worry.
Islander: He?ll win.  He?ll come home victorious really soon.
Elder: I wonder?
Islander: What do you mean, Elder?  Are you saying Woli could lose?
Elder: I don?t know about winning or losing.  But? you know

Page 11
Elder: That young man traveled away from our small island.  With his new knowledge of the world abroad, don?t you think it?ll be a little while before he returns home?
Islander: I? I wonder when he?ll come back to us.
Islander: Yeah, I wonder what?ll become of him?
Elder: Certainly, he?s become a fine man.  Certainly, he?s already a true hero.

Page 12
Page 13

Page 14
Announcer: The Indonesian Champion crumbles in the corner?and the thrown towel lands in the ring at the same time!!  The match is over!  The winner is the Japanese Champion!!

Page 15
Miguel: WOLI!  (As if I could stomach seeing my last sun be destroyed!)
Coach: KID?! 
Announcer: What a winner?Makunouchi falls over himself with arms outstretched like an angel on the canvas.  The only one left standing in the ring is the referee!  This moment will go down in history as part of the fierce struggle-to-the-death between these two fighters!

Page 16
Crowd: UWAAAHH!!  WHOOOOA!!!
Announcer: There?s a huge clamor over this ending!  The charming wild instincts and the natural!   The accumulated hard work and willpower!  As though both fighters can take pride as the winner, the heavy thunder of applause won?t stop!!
Woli: The? match?
Miguel: For now, don?t say anything.

Page 17
Woli: And ?Makunouchi?
Miguel: He?s completely drained.
Coach: KID?can you hear me!?  You won!!
Woli: Hm? (I knew it from the start.  That boxing could be a painful and mortifying thing like this.)
Yagi-san: It seems like he has consciousness.  Hey, take a look at his face.
Coach: Mu?
Woli: (But?you know)

Page 18
Woli: (This was the first time I saw that boxing could be fun too.)
Text along the side: Having unleashed everything, he grabs an exceptional victory.


----------



## Dartmu (May 12, 2010)

I told you the other day, now once again THANK YOU


----------



## Yōkai (May 12, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> With the difference in experience surely Woli would be more dangerous in a rematch?


True. But who knows, perhaps Ippo's plot shield will be even more solid by then





Unrequited Silence said:


> Its not as bad as people are making it out to be.  Not at all.


Tha fight was entertaining and the art top notch. Easily enjoyable if you stop clinging to the idea that HnI is a realistic boxing manga



chronno00 said:


> Amen for that, I don't think I can take another Ippo vs Woli fight


You should wish for a rematch
because Ippo's victory was bs. Do you want your main character to get away with a phony victory?

But dont worry, Ippo vs Woli II will probably be the last match in the manga. so you'll have plenty of time to rest from monkey boy




Azure Flame Kite said:


> Vorg would have kicked his shit in


Woli already kicked Vorg's ass 



orochipein said:


> wtf is this chapter??? Woli should be dead and yet he can smile n stand up whilst ippo is leaning as if he had lost the match ?? In that case, *Woli should have won*
> Worst fight ever in boxing history............






ssjian1 said:


> Page 4
> Woli: My body won’t move!!  I see… So to have your body shut down, it’s something like this.  It’s my first time experiencing it.  Body blows.  Accumulation.  Perseverance. Fatigue.  Pressure.  Fear.  *I understand now… **THIS is boxing!!
> *
> Page 7
> Woli: (THIS is boxing. THIS…)


World class level boxer without even knowing what boxing is, thats Woli in a nutshell for you 

And he's here to stay, as he didnt end badly hurt or crippled at all

Next time we hear about Woli, its gonna be on the tv news, Limura will be probably announcing his victory over Sendo, and then over Ricardo Martinez. Woli's path to glory has only begun


----------



## Dartmu (May 12, 2010)

I have a doubt about the TKO, was by the towel or by decision of the referee?
I'm sure it was by the referee, I think the encounter ended Just Before the towel fall


----------



## insi_tv (May 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Next time we hear about Woli, its gonna be on the tv news, Limura will be probably announcing his victory over Sendo, and then over Ricardo Martinez. Woli's path to glory has only begun



get out of here you woli ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) 
sendo wouldnt lose against that monkey


----------



## Sayonara (May 12, 2010)

Real pathetic there Ippo. I wonder if Woli took any serious damage to end his boxing career because seriously as long as this guy remains in the same weight class , Ippo should never be World champ.


----------



## Inugami (May 12, 2010)

Sayonara said:


> Real pathetic there Ippo. I wonder if Woli took any serious damage to end his boxing career because seriously as long as this guy remains in the same weight class , Ippo should never be World champ.



Well Woli is very young (17) so probably gonna grown more and change his weight class.


----------



## freetgy (May 12, 2010)

well typical, Ippo fight, absolutly predicable.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2010)

> Although to be honest Ippo didn't really demonstrate his experience all that much at all. Gedo was miles and away a worse fight compared to this one, it even defied the logic of a sparring match proceeding it (unlimited range flickers < loose glove).


This still made little sense to me, I'm pretty sure referees are trained to check if the gloves are tied tight enough.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 12, 2010)

I liked the Gedo fight. It was silly, but it was cool too. And I liked Gedo. He was smart, clam, collected and funny.

Glad to see this shit is over though. One more chapter of post-match spin and we can get onto the A-Ranked Tournament!

Maybe even Takamura's next title.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2010)

How lame. 

There are only two things that I like in Ippo's fight : his training and the fucking stomp at the end.

In this fight, those two things weren't present. Mori completely fuck'd up


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 12, 2010)

Oh fucking wow just wow 

atleast this shite is over with though


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 12, 2010)

Gunners said:


> This still made little sense to me, I'm pretty sure referees are trained to check if the gloves are tied tight enough.



For me it was seeing Ippo bullet train through a thousand flickers but a few chapters later get thrown about repeatedly by an empty glove.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2010)

The worst in this fight is that from now on Mori will emphasize on Woli's genius 

As if Ippo wasn't fucking gifted by the Nature ...


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> For me it was seeing Ippo bullet train through a thousand flickers but a few chapters later get thrown about repeatedly by an empty glove.


Yeah that was also stupid. Essentially the training was redundant, glove tricks or not he should have figured out his range in a couple of rounds and used his experience with Mashiba to deal with it.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Woli already kicked Vorg's ass



I saw a casual Vorg stalemate Woli's corner special


----------



## Yōkai (May 12, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> get out of here you woli ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)
> sendo wouldnt lose against that monkey



oh but he will

Ippo > Sendo

Woli > Ippo

A>B>C = A>C

i'd love to see Sendo's expression when he gets hit by Woli's smash, which will happen to be more polished than his 



Oxvial said:


> Well Woli is very young (17) so probably gonna grown more and change his weight class.


That's a possibility too, Mori could probably make him king of a division nobody cares about to get rid of him, like one of Taka's already bested divisions



Mandom said:


> The worst in this fight is that from now on Mori will emphasize on Woli's genius
> 
> As if Ippo wasn't fucking gifted by the Nature ...


Dude, as gifted as Ippo is , he's like an autistic kid with learning problems compared to Woli



Azure Flame Kite said:


> I saw a casual Vorg stalemate Woli's corner special


then you didnt see Vorg's ugly black eye after the match. When a fighter is already half blinded in a round, while the other one is all fine and dandy, thats saying something


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> then you didnt see Vorg's ugly black eye after the match. When a fighter is already half blinded in a round, while the other one is all fine and dandy, thats saying something



Not really, it was the only punch Woli was able to land, and it was only because Vorg never saw the trick before. 

Even then, he managed a dual exchange, he was clearly faster than Woli.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Dude, as gifted as Ippo is , he's like an autistic kid with learning problems compared to Woli.



Nah, the problem here is that from now on Mori will do something the cliche "Hardwork vs Genius" wich doesn't fit in HnI. Mori changing such a , fondamental thing aftter 900 chapters is fucking retarded. 

I mean, it should be pretty clear that all of the champions/whatever you want are fucking genius but adding a character which power shouldn't be on the manga is lame.


----------



## Yōkai (May 12, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Not really, it was the only punch Woli was able to land, and it was only because Vorg never saw the trick before.
> 
> Even then, he managed a dual exchange, he was clearly faster than Woli.


but Woli wasnt using freedom in that spar 

it was your restricted "is this stance alright?" Woli and he still gave Vorg a black eye

and Woli is full of surprises, you know. Vorg would be out before seeing all of them,  as he lacks Ippo's god given durability


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2010)

I believe the problem is Morikawa doesn't want Ippo to grow up and basically show how top tier he is.

At this point either Ippo shows that he is the cream of the crop or he doesn't deserve to be up with the big boys.

With every fight, Ippo struggles more and more. Now it makes sense that as you go through life, struggles become harder, however Mori wants Ippo to struggle to the point where it becomes inhuman.

Ippo should have been knocked out, simple as that.
Miyata should have been knocked out, he was literally flopping around the ring like a fish and the referee should have ended the fight.

The human body can only take so much punishment.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 12, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> but Woli wasnt using freedom in that spar
> 
> it was your restricted "is this stance alright?" Woli and he still gave Vorg a black eye



Vorg wasn't serious in that spar 

It wasn't like Ippo who charged in fighting the same way he'd fight his eternal rival.



> and Woli is full of surprises, you know. Vorg would be out before seeing all of them,  as he lacks Ippo's god given durability



As opposed to Ippo's god given durability, he has the god given hand speed to counter moves he's never seen before.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> I believe the problem is Morikawa doesn't want Ippo to grow up and basically show how top tier he is.
> 
> At this point either Ippo shows that he is the cream of the crop or he doesn't deserve to be up with the big boys.



This 

Ippo should'nt struggle this much, or he has the capacity to be a pretender for the world title or he isn't and he should end his career. There is no point in continuing to read this manga if it's to see the protagonist being pummeled to death and then do a comeback that shouldn't be possible.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 12, 2010)

Vorg vs Woli would be interesting.  I am not sure hand speed would help him though.  Are we talking about woli vs vorg pre ipp or post.  Because Woli with experience he got from this fight is scary.


----------



## Punpun (May 12, 2010)

If woli uses his experience as Ippo do he won't be this much scary.


----------



## Glued (May 12, 2010)

Here is the sad part, after this fight, the fights are only going to get more absurd and ridiculous. 

In the Ricardo Martinez fight, Ippo will be knocked down 6 times, only to score a KO 15 seconds before the final round ends. Not only that, but Ippo will do it with a broken arm, shattered ribs, a skull fracture, internal bleeding and a torn pectoral.


----------



## Gunners (May 12, 2010)

When Ippo is fighting Martinez, they should have him start the Dempsey roll motion, then on the next page have an image of Martinez fistcoming through the page showing that not even the plot can fuck with him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 12, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> *Vorg wasn't serious in that spar *



I was about to say that

Outta the current crop Vorg is the best


----------



## Hiyoko89 (May 13, 2010)

someone would be interested in a *quick version*?
(Using the translation of ssjian1)
I can be do this...and it is better than read (me) spanish version. 
:amazed


----------



## keikai24 (May 13, 2010)

Chapter 40


----------



## Punpun (May 13, 2010)

"Ippo obtains an exceptional victory"

... :rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## dream (May 13, 2010)

I hope that the next fight is decent.


----------



## Punpun (May 13, 2010)

Nah, there will more speedsters ... class A tournament.


----------



## adventxero (May 14, 2010)

past few chapters were actually pretty good.  Make this whole waiting for something to happen...................almost, nearly worth it.  Almost


----------



## John Connor (May 14, 2010)

finally.....


----------



## DeliriumenD (May 14, 2010)

So, was I the only one who noticed that that last right straight Ippo hit Woli with was a counter?

If you look at the image right before the connection, it is the same shot they have shown dozens of times when Miyata or Itagaki is throwing them. So, it probably is a good thing Miguel threw the towel in. Even a burned out Ippo throwing a Tekken Counter has to be vicious.

As far as the future of the manga. It's been 900 chapters, the guy is allowed to have slumps now and then. Though I agree, he really needs to let Ippo just grow up into the scary person and go forward. Hopefully after this Ippo will show he is too big for the OPBF region and move on to the world.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2010)

Actually Ippo is ranked on the world ... the fight against woli was unnecesary because he was already the number 2 in OPBF ...


----------



## Yōkai (May 14, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Vorg wasn't serious in that spar


Woli was even less serious





And since Woli wasn't using freedom, its safe to assume his corner special 
(and everything he did) was half assed too, so Vorg stalemating it doesnt really mean much 

and we know who chickened out first



and who ended the most hurt




Taking all these facts into account, one must come to the conclussion that Woli would have beaten Vorg in a srss match 

And btw, Woli wasnt serious during like 3/4 of the match against Ippo. He only became really serious once he got his leg movement robbed from him by Ippo's love taps and ghost hands. 

If Woli had the same attitude he had in the last round,  from the very beginning, Ippo wouldnt have lived to see the third round, monster chin or not 




DeliriumenD said:


> So, was I the only one who noticed that that last right straight Ippo hit Woli with was a counter?


It looked more like a block n' punch situation than a counter imo


----------



## The Imp (May 14, 2010)

hahahahahah woli's face before he got punched


----------



## Angelus (May 14, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> and we know who chickened out first



Vorg is just too awesome to put up with Wallys crappy attitude, that's the only reason he stopped the spar


----------



## Ziko (May 15, 2010)

Thank GOD the fight is over. I was just sitting there waiting for someone to go Super Sayian or something -.-


----------



## Vegeta (May 15, 2010)

Ziko said:


> Thank GOD the fight is over. I was just sitting there waiting for someone to go Super Sayian or something -.-



You called?

I agree, it is great to see the fight is over.


----------



## Kirito (May 15, 2010)

Ippo really needs to move towards the World Rankings now (aka THE RING rankings) since he just beat like ... most competitors in the OPBF?

Oh, and if one solid punch of his can already down an opponent of the same weight (factor in his fatigue and momentum) then he needs to move up a weight class for harder fights. He's fast becoming a one-punch wonder now.


----------



## Punpun (May 15, 2010)

Harder fights ... 

When he got the beating of his life at each of his match, your kiddin I hope ...


----------



## insi_tv (May 15, 2010)

can someone make me signature with woli being slammed? i promised i would do that when the fight was 2 or 3 rounds old


----------



## sintel (May 15, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> oh but he will
> 
> Ippo > Sendo
> 
> ...


That logic only works if the fights aren't close, if the victor pummels the loser in one round etc. And you got the second match reversed.

The way each of those matches played out, it's probably more of a rock-paper-scissor type matchup, where one fighting style might be more effective towards a certain opponent. Since both matchups were incredibly close, you can in no way predict how a matchup between Sendo and Woli would turn out, it might lean much more in Sendo's favor.

And if you really want to dumb things down that much, in the ippoverse it's now A>B, A>C, B vs C = ?


----------



## Dartmu (May 15, 2010)

Not to mention the factors that influence the fight.
Traps, slumps, injuries, bad or good shot and a thousand other things.


----------



## chronno00 (May 15, 2010)

Oh my god after I read the last crappy fight I went to watch again the Mashiba vs Kimura OVA , almost cried :'(. Why Mori why u changed the pace of this awesome manga :'(.


----------



## Ryugaisan (May 15, 2010)

All this fight suggested to me that a Woli with actual experience would curbstomp Ippo. He now knows what real boxing is, he's only going to become more dangerous.


----------



## Inugami (May 15, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Oh my god after I read the last crappy fight I went to watch again the Mashiba vs Kimura OVA , almost cried :'(. Why Mori why u changed the pace of this awesome manga :'(.



aww Kimura , he and Aoki are currently the only characters I care in the Kamogawa gym , the other guys are all about talent  ,yes I also think Ippo is a genius tanking  damage and with haxxed punching power.

Give Aokimura one of those feats and they would be champions already.


----------



## Dartmu (May 16, 2010)

Now something more important, apart from extremely long fight...

"Hajime no Ippo: Clash of speed" lol


----------



## korshil (May 16, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> True. But who knows, perhaps Ippo's plot shield will be even more solid by then
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what are you,gay for woli???


----------



## typhoon72 (May 16, 2010)

Glad this shit is finally over. Cant believe this fight started in like late august/early september


----------



## Yōkai (May 16, 2010)

sintel said:


> That logic only works if the fights aren't close, if the victor pummels the loser in one round etc. And you got the second match reversed.
> 
> The way each of those matches played out, it's probably more of a rock-paper-scissor type matchup, where one fighting style might be more effective towards a certain opponent. Since both matchups were incredibly close, you can in no way predict how a matchup between Sendo and Woli would turn out, it might lean much more in Sendo's favor.
> 
> And if you really want to dumb things down that much, in the ippoverse it's now A>B, A>C, B vs C = ?


erm.. its just that in my operation Woli = A and Ippo = B, i made no mistakes 

like you said Sendo vs Ippo, 1 & 2 were close matches

but Ippo vs Woli wasnt close at all. Ippo was grossly inferior to Woli, it was like watching a first grader trying to take down an adult. it was sad, really, if we consider that Woli only began to take the fight seriously at the start of round 6

download 

Ippo won in the end thanks to plot devices, plot shields plot plot plot, but doesnt change the fact that in reality Woli >>>>> Ippo

and if Woli >>>>>> Ippo,  and if Ippo >Sendo by a little margin, Woli should be superior to Sendo too. Heck, Woli already can use Sendo's main weapon, the smash, as a natural

the styles makes fights doesnt apply here as both Ippo and Sendo share similar styles. they're punchers with average footwork and zero outboxing skills, they cant keep up with someone with Woli's speed and 3-D agility. Theoretically, Vorg should be a better match up for Woli, and Woli still was able to handle him without being serious at all

Boxers that could beat current Woli fo sho - Ricardo, Takamura  
Boxers that could _probably_ beat him - Miyata, RBJ

The rest are weaksauce




Ryugaisan said:


> All this fight suggested to me that a Woli with actual experience would curbstomp Ippo. He now knows what real boxing is, he's only going to become more dangerous.


actually, Woli* without experience* curbstomps Ippo.

Imagine Woli going all out from the beginning with a Mike Tyson mindset . Ippo would have been pwned so badly, that the following match would look really competitive in comparison
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ecNNmEGQ9a4[/YOUTUBE]





korshil said:


> what are you,gay for woli???


Hey, its not my fault that im the only one here not oblivious and not afraid to admit the cold hard truth of Woli's superiority, and unrivaled potential. Kamogawa agrees with me, though
download


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2010)

If you replace the W for an L, Woli would be a Loli , but I don't think that's enough excuse for Yokai to go all gay on him xD.


----------



## Punpun (May 16, 2010)

Woli isn't superior to Ippo. 

Hey, being more fast than your opponent don't make you more strong than him. We had all seen how 11 "taps" from Ippo fucked Woli. If he had from the beginnning do this, woli would had lose on round 3.


----------



## Yōkai (May 16, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> If you replace the W for an L, Woli would be a Loli , but I don't think that's enough excuse for Yokai to go all gay on him xD.


you have cemented my (non gay) predilection for Woli just now 





Mandom said:


> Woli isn't superior to Ippo.
> 
> Hey, being more fast than your opponent don't make you more strong than him. We had all seen how 11 "taps" from Ippo fucked Woli. If he had from the beginnning do this, woli would had lose on round 3.


Whats good about being stronger than your opponent when you cant even touch him?


if it wasnt for the fact that Woli decided to abandon his evasive hit & run maneuvers and trade hits with Ippo, Ippo would have never touched Woli, not even with his love taps

download   
download 

And dont forget Woli was pretty much toying around the first 5 rounds.

When he finally got serious in the 6th, he was totally murdering Ippo, eventhough he was starting to feel the effects of the taps, he lost his footwork in the 7th round, and we know what happened.

Srss Woli have crushed Ippo or outpointed him by a faar margin, whatever he chose to do.


----------



## Punpun (May 16, 2010)

You want to know how a non CIS/PIS match would had been ?

IPPO would had murderstomp with his 10cm punch (?) + Sakki (?) punch. That's all there is to it, but ya know Ippo didn't use them because Mori needed to hype up Woli. 

Edit: oh and I meant that  Woli being faster don't make him better than IPPO.


----------



## Yōkai (May 16, 2010)

Mandom said:


> You want to know how a non CIS/PIS match would had been ?
> 
> IPPO would had murderstomp with his 10cm punch (?) + Sakki (?) punch. That's all there is to it, but ya know Ippo didn't use them because Mori needed to hype up Woli.
> 
> Edit: oh and I meant that  Woli being faster don't make him better than IPPO.



in a non CIS/PIS match Woli wouldnt have allowed Ippo to even touch him

he wouldn't have spent 3/4 of the fight toying around

and Ippo's love taps wouldnt have been so devastatingly powerful. 

10 cm punch could have been useful, if Ippo could actually land a punch on freedom Woli, something he clearly couldnt do. thus the usage taps, to at least _touch him_


----------



## Punpun (May 16, 2010)

Man, a Saki punch would had give him the oppotunity of doing a Liver blow. A 10 cm punch would have touch woli just as easily tose taps were doing.

So yeah, Ippo would had stomp.


----------



## korshil (May 16, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> erm.. its just that in my operation Woli = A and Ippo = B, i made no mistakes
> 
> like you said Sendo vs Ippo, 1 & 2 were close matches
> 
> ...



you're just a woli fan.and i don't get why you're making suck a fuss about it...surely woli is more talented and agile than any boxer in the manga but he's not above average strength,and he lost to a guy with probably much less talent and much much much stronger punches.as for ippo i think his only problem for not being an animal like sendo(whose strength is equal)is that he lacks bloodthirst.remember?the same bloodthirst that mashiba lost and found again during his match with sawamura...


----------



## Yōkai (May 16, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Man, a Saki punch would had give him the oppotunity of doing a Liver blow. A 10 cm punch would have touch woli just as easily tose taps were doing.
> 
> So yeah, Ippo would had stomp.


only in your dream world where Ippo can actually keep up with Woli

10 cm punch still require momentum, if Ippo or Kamogawa thought he could really land  an actual punch on Woli, why not just go for it?

Even if Ippo could hit Woli with a 10 cm punch, do you think that would be enough? Woli wont allow Ippo to hit him twice with that, you know

he allowed Ippo to land more and more taps only because they were like baby punches, he wasnt feeling shit, so he didnt care until it was too late.





korshil said:


> you're just a woli fan.and i don't get why you're making suck a fuss about it...surely woli is more talented and agile than any boxer in the manga but he's not above average strength,and he lost to a guy with probably much less talent and much much much stronger punches.as for ippo i think his only problem for not being an animal like sendo(whose strength is equal)is that he lacks bloodthirst.remember?the same bloodthirst that mashiba lost and found again during his match with sawamura...


Enraged Ippo would just get pwned even more badly. Telegraphed, rage fueled looping punches landing on a Woli that can _move_? lol


----------



## Punpun (May 16, 2010)

You sir are biased. 

To throw those punch he would need to do the same thing he had done for the taps. And you keep not mentionning the saki punch. 

Woli isn't going to win in a non CIS fight.


----------



## Yōkai (May 16, 2010)

Mandom said:


> You sir are biased.
> 
> To throw those punch he would need to do the same thing he had done for the taps.


No, the taps were just Ippo extending his arm trying to at least touch Woli, which was what Kamogawa asked him to do, because he was totally unable to hit Woli with an actual punch

the 10 cm punch would require Ippo to put his body weight behind even in that small space, therefore Woli would dodge it

And even if Ippo could hit him, there's the fact that, unlike the taps, Woli would_ feel _ that punch, and would become more cautious, making impossible for Ippo to hit him again

When Woli was outboxing, Ippo couldnt even touch him. 

When Woli decided to trade hits, all Ippo managed to do was touch him with taps

mind you, that was a non serious Woli

truth is, with the right mindset, monkey boy could have finished the match in the span of two rounds, or outboxed Ippo through the whole match so perfectly that even Ali prime would be envious



> And you keep not mentionning the saki punch.


not that it matters. as long as its a punch from Ippo, it wont land on Woli


----------



## korshil (May 17, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> No, the taps were just Ippo extending his arm trying to at least touch Woli, which was what Kamogawa asked him to do, because he was totally unable to hit Woli with an actual punch
> 
> the 10 cm punch would require Ippo to put his body weight behind even in that small space, therefore Woli would dodge it
> 
> ...



seriously yokai you have some big unexplainable love for woli and i do not know for how much longer the rest of the guys are going to tolerate it.in terms of answering that is...we get it.you love woli.bet you cried when woli lost?anything else?


----------



## korshil (May 17, 2010)

guys what about chapter 895?is it out yet?


----------



## adventxero (May 17, 2010)

lolz at how serious you guys get with HNI
Just enjoy the manga, guys


----------



## Pandorax (May 17, 2010)

Man oh man, 

Some people are so pirates man, and I mean by that.. is that the moment you see a guy who does unpredictable things and starts landing hard punches on Ippo or someone important from the manga, you start rooting for that guy.

GTFO, dont be such a biass. And just be clear you want to be for the guy that wins and not for his personality.
Your talking about Woli this and that.. ooh he is so great.. 
While some pages back your were bitching about the way he moves and now you are praising him.
Dont be talking bull like that if you dont have a clear mind about who your rooting for.
And you know im talking about you Yokai.

The last thing im going to say is that this chapter looked bad for me but if you read it in one cycle it doesnt look that bad. Only hope is that it doesnt take place again (Like this)


----------



## Eldrummer (May 17, 2010)

No Ippo this week.


----------



## insi_tv (May 17, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> No Ippo this week.



 




too short?


----------



## chronno00 (May 18, 2010)

Cmon guys let Youkai be a Woli fanboy, the truth is ippo beat him and thats all that matter now, everything else are just assumptions. I'm still hoping that Mori revives the spirit of Kimura and Aoki and give them some new awesome matches and not only 1 page match that ends with a draw :s.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 18, 2010)

Glad this Woli shit is over, now I can start enjoying Ippo again


----------



## insi_tv (May 18, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> Glad this Woli shit is over, now I can start enjoying Ippo again



you really think that with the upcoming "speedster" tournament?


----------



## Punpun (May 18, 2010)

Mori should do a fucking third world match for Takamura, not some crappy defense.


----------



## Inugami (May 18, 2010)

I;d say enough of the Kamogawa gym! , Mori should give us Sendou or Vorg!


----------



## Punpun (May 18, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> I;d say enough of the Kamogawa gym! , Mori should give us Sendou or Vorg!



There is never enough of Takamura in HnI.


----------



## chronno00 (May 18, 2010)

Mandom said:


> There is never enough of Takamura in HnI.



I agree, but the first things I loved of this series was the character development, and they are now focusing a lot on miyata, ippo, and taka (although taka is one of my fav characters), i quite enjoyed when i saw vorg again and i think it is a good time for Mori to give vorg the respect he deserves, a shot to the title of the world, after that a Vorg vs Mashiba could take place that would be awesome.


----------



## Yōkai (May 18, 2010)

korshil said:


> seriously yokai you have some big unexplainable love for woli and i do not know for how much longer the rest of the guys are going to tolerate it.in terms of answering that is...we get it.you love woli.bet you cried when woli lost?anything else?


what? are you saying _you_ didnt cry when Woli lost?

after all he went through, after showing his incredible talent, after being robbed off his victory by plot devices and the referee? 

you heartless 



Pandorax said:


> Man oh man,
> 
> Some people are so pirates man, and I mean by that.. is that the moment you see a guy who does unpredictable things and starts landing hard punches on Ippo or someone important from the manga, you start rooting for that guy.
> 
> ...


Pirate?  show me where i signed my pledge of allegiance to Ippo? 
That wuss has never been one of favorites. the only characters i've always supported are Takamura and Sawamura (whom Mori already screwed up), and i doubt thats gonna change 

Wise men change their opinions, fools never will. and i can bitch and bandwagon jump as much as i like, mind  you, i dont need your approval 

However, thats not what im doing here. When it comes to Woli im just being _objective_

_*fact 1:*_ Woli is a genius who overshadows the talent of everyone else in the manga, and he's world level boxer after just 3 fights without even knowing what boxing is
_
*fact 2:*_ Woli >>>> Ippo. Ippo won in the end because he's the main character, but Woli should have won, as he was vastly superior the whole match 

Most people here, refuses to acknowledge fact 1, because they think that shits on everything this manga means, because hardwork should be >> talent blabla, and because they dont want to admit Woli is more talented than whoever their fav. characters are

and that's why they dont want to recognize fact 2 either

and will keep complaining that this fight was shit, and pretend it didnt happen, and label Woli's talent as bad writing, and call the few people that dare to face the truth _Woli fanboys_. 

who's the biased here?

I understand why people hate Woli, he's haxxed beyond belief, no human being should display that kind of abilities, much less having no experience

but that doesnt mean Woli's feats didnt happen, or does it?


----------



## insi_tv (May 18, 2010)

what is going in here? i dont even....


----------



## Angelus (May 19, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> When it comes to Woli im just being _objective_



Best joke I've heard today.


----------



## Tachikoma (May 19, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> you really think that with the upcoming "speedster" tournament?


I refuse to listen to you, barer of bad news *shoots*

EDIT: Jesus Christ, what am I reading here, there's actually someone who_ likes _Woli? What the hell is wrong with you?


----------



## Segan (May 19, 2010)

It seems that Mori has managed to polarize with Woli, at least...


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 19, 2010)

If I had Mod powers, I would ban Yokai on the basis of his signature alone. ...

As his points on WOli, I somehwat agree in some cases. However, Woli does not have more talent than anyone in the manga thus far. Takamura still surpasses Woli in terms of sheer talent regardless of what he himself said. Woli's instincts let him throw punches one normally must practice to throw, and with simple instinct his ability to move is that of monkey. That being said, simply being able to jump around is not indictative of talent unmatched in HNI. Imo- Young Nekota in his flashback had more talent. I would also argue Date Eiji had more talent via Hni logic. That being, Date was a Japanese man capable of using "thai or wtv" techniques and who was able to condition his older body past his younger prime. That doesn't even make sense!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperShuter (May 19, 2010)

What makes me the most  at HNI is that if they were too fight miyatya would probably wipe the floor with woli


----------



## Aruarian (May 19, 2010)

I want Sendou vs. Vorg II, but no fucking timeskips this time.


----------



## korshil (May 20, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> what? are you saying _you_ didnt cry when Woli lost?
> 
> after all he went through, after showing his incredible talent, after being robbed off his victory by plot devices and the referee?
> 
> ...



i would like to remind you that ippo has been beaten up much more by much stronger boxers.and i think that's ippo's biggest weapon after his punching power.his ability to take a punch(or dozens of them).woli's monkey boxing just drained him out,his damage wasn't that big and no i didn't cry when i saw ippo pound him in the corner with that monstrous right.he started turning the much around with a right straight that sent woli in the corner


----------



## DeliriumenD (May 20, 2010)

Yeah, the "This is what I've got" moment at the end of that match was just so awesome.

I also caught that Miguel was throwing the towel in to save Woli's career from being ruined. Which just goes to show how dangerous those last exchanges were.

Thanks for the Scans Puar, your group does amazing work.

Also, I still say that final blow was a counter. There is no sign in the picture that the blow from Woli has been blocked. Ippo is just under it and hitting while Woli is moving forward. The force of the blow enough to take Woli off his feet in the corner. I think I'd throw the towel there too.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (May 20, 2010)

Well thank the lord, a proper translation.

Don't ever trust a speedscan, people.  Read I-O, they get it right.  They are recipients of the very rare "HBK official seal of quality" and currently share it only with the Triad for their Kaiji subs.

Any anything I've ever done, obviously


----------



## Puar (May 20, 2010)

DeliriumenD said:


> Also, I still say that final blow was a counter. There is no sign in the picture that the blow from Woli has been blocked. Ippo is just under it and hitting while Woli is moving forward. The force of the blow enough to take Woli off his feet in the corner. I think I'd throw the towel there too.



Yeah, he basically got Bloody Cross'ed.


----------



## insi_tv (May 20, 2010)

HisshouBuraiKen said:


> Well thank the lord, a proper translation.
> 
> Don't ever trust a speedscan, people.  Read I-O, they get it right.  They are recipients of the very rare "HBK official seal of quality" and currently share it only with the Triad for their Kaiji subs.
> 
> Any anything I've ever done, obviously



did you work as a translator before? i think i know your name from somewhere


----------



## Puar (May 20, 2010)

HisshouBuraiKen said:


> Well thank the lord, a proper translation.
> 
> Don't ever trust a speedscan, people.  Read I-O, they get it right.  They are recipients of the very rare "HBK official seal of quality" and currently share it only with the Triad for their Kaiji subs.
> 
> Any anything I've ever done, obviously



Oh, shit!  Is there new Kaiji Anime finally?


----------



## Puar (May 20, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> If Woli had the same attitude he had in the last round,  from the very beginning, Ippo wouldnt have lived to see the third round, monster chin or not



Yeah, in that respect, this is like the Eagle vs. Takamura fight to me...  By every right, Eagle should've had that match won since he clearly outclassed Takamura, if he had only taken advantage of the cut above Takamura's eye, like any other boxer would have.  Similarly, Woli probably could've won this match, if only he had been serious the whole time.



sintel said:


> That logic only works if the fights aren't close, if the victor pummels the loser in one round etc. And you got the second match reversed.
> 
> The way each of those matches played out, it's probably more of a rock-paper-scissor type matchup, where one fighting style might be more effective towards a certain opponent. Since both matchups were incredibly close, you can in no way predict how a matchup between Sendo and Woli would turn out, it might lean much more in Sendo's favor.
> 
> And if you really want to dumb things down that much, in the ippoverse it's now A>B, A>C, B vs C = ?



I agree in that you can't just boil it down to a math equation, but I think we can all agree that Sendo vs. Woli would've been more interesting of a match.  Then again, I've always thought Ippo's matches were boring! ;D



Ryugaisan said:


> All this fight suggested to me that a Woli with actual experience would curbstomp Ippo. He now knows what real boxing is, he's only going to become more dangerous.



Quoted for truth.  I don't think anyone is going to argue with you on that.  Hell, I don't think any of the characters in the manga or Morikawa himself would either.



korshil said:


> guys what about chapter 895?is it out yet?



Chapter will not be out in Japan until 5/26.


----------



## insi_tv (May 23, 2010)

Puar said:


> Chapter will not be out in Japan until 5/26.



damn it


----------



## adventxero (May 23, 2010)

The ending to the last chapter was by far the best punch I have seen in a long time.  Lol He got hit into the post...looks like it was a trap after all


----------



## Aruarian (May 23, 2010)

I wonder how experienced Woli would fare against El Diablo prime.


----------



## SuperShuter (May 23, 2010)

I think this fight was the peak of surealism, ippo was completley outclassed atleast with date he had tactics like the 1 inch punch, or if you want to get technical he won with his 'iron fist' :los

My prediction: the mangaka actaully can't think of anymore exciting fights and Ippo will begin ultimate fighting


----------



## Raviene (May 23, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I wonder how experienced Woli would fare against El Diablo prime.



Woli would still get brutalized... as he is severely lacking in power!! 

don't believe me? here's the proof:

Woli practically threw everything at Ippo *INCLUDING* the kitchen sink but Ippo still got up and beat his ass thanks to his plot shield 

El diablo almost KO'd Ippo just by using *JABS* and not even his plot shield could save him 

wait...El diablo is the mexican dude right?.. so yeah he still gets raped even w/ experience


----------



## Narutofan (May 23, 2010)

what kind of birds were those shown in indo islands?  never seen any bird with a "tail" like that


----------



## Segan (May 24, 2010)

Hangat?r said:


> I wonder how experienced Woli would fare against El Diablo prime.


Probably depends on Morikawa, I think... ^^


----------



## DeliriumenD (May 24, 2010)

Raviene said:


> Woli would still get brutalized... as he is severely lacking in power!!
> 
> don't believe me? here's the proof:
> 
> ...



Keep in mind Ippo has _never_ sparred well. Anytime he has gone into anything without specifically training for it, he has gotten his ass kicked.

The first fight against Miyata, just thrown into the ring, got his ass beat (though kept getting up.)

Second fight against Miyata where he'd trained, he wins, hitting a Miyata who as a younger kid was casually dodging Takamura punches!

First fight against Date, ass beat. With training, much better fight.

Every time we see Ippo spar he doesn't do particularly well unless it is in the home gym with those people. Granted, we only see the sparring he does where he loses too, but I wouldn't take losing to the world champ in a spar as meaning anything from Ippo.

Though, I do hope Kamogawa has Ippo spar with Itagaki now. Since we know there are people that fast Ippo will fight, and he needs to learn how to kill speed demons like Itagaki too. That "Ippo doesn't spar with Itagaki as it would break his confidence" stuff is BS in my book anyhow.


----------



## radicalbyte (May 25, 2010)

DeliriumenD said:


> That "Ippo doesn't spar with Itagaki as it would break his confidence" stuff is BS in my book anyhow.



I always thought that the worry was more that Ippo'd break Itagaki......


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 25, 2010)

Eldrunner on DG posted this spoiler pic (assumingly for 895):


----------



## Tachikoma (May 25, 2010)

I see Date


----------



## Eldrummer (May 25, 2010)

Thanks for the raw. I took a look but am waiting for a translation for better judgement.


----------



## insi_tv (May 25, 2010)

thanks for the raw
i want to know what miguel is saying to da coach


----------



## ssjian1 (May 25, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> thanks for the raw
> i want to know what miguel is saying to da coach



I can't give a full translation right now, but I did read it so I can answer this quickly:

The coach asks Miguel, "Are you dissatisfied with the results?  Are you here to ask for a rematch?"  Miguel says, "And if I did...?"  The coach tells him that he would refuse because Ippo could not possibly win against Woli again.  In fact, he attributes Ippo's victory to Woli's inexperience and the difference in their careers.

Miguel laughs it off and says he's not upset about losing the match or here to demand a rematch but rather to give thanks to Kamogawa and Kamogawa's boy.  (The bananas are from Woli.)

Then Miguel says that Ippo and the coach are like peas in a pod and that Ippo's perseverance comes from studying under Kamogawa.  His final line, in part about that perseverance is "However, that strength is also his weakness.  Someday you two will meet misfortune."  The text on the side says, "What's the true meaning of Miguel's ominous prediction?"


----------



## insi_tv (May 25, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I can't give a full translation right now, but I did read it so I can answer this quickly:
> 
> The coach asks Miguel, "Are you dissatisfied with the results?  Are you here to ask for a rematch?"  Miguel says, "And if I did...?"  The coach tells him that he would refuse because Ippo could not possibly win against Woli again.  In fact, he attributes Ippo's victory to Woli's inexperience and the difference in their careers.
> 
> ...



thanks for the fast translation 
for his "weakness", the counter , or should i say: lightning fist miyata


----------



## Green Poncho (May 25, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> I can't give a full translation right now, but I did read it so I can answer this quickly:
> 
> The coach asks Miguel, "Are you dissatisfied with the results?  Are you here to ask for a rematch?"  Miguel says, "And if I did...?"  The coach tells him that he would refuse because Ippo could not possibly win against Woli again.  In fact, he attributes Ippo's victory to Woli's inexperience and the difference in their careers.
> 
> ...


Brain damage friend.


----------



## chronno00 (May 25, 2010)

Well now somebody should be happy, Kamogawa acknowledged that Ippo can't beat Woli in a rematch. And with respect of what Coach Miguel said, I also think he refers to brain damage like nekota.


----------



## Dartmu (May 25, 2010)

woooo I need ssjian1 XD


----------



## sqloudane (May 25, 2010)

how about Itagaki vs Woli??

as what kamogawa said.. if ippo can't beat him in rematch at least coach has till other fighter that can fight woli..


----------



## Dartmu (May 25, 2010)

Wolli vs Ippo is something like Naasem vs Barrera  xD, with one BIG difference.... Ippo did the ridiculous ...


----------



## korshil (May 26, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I see Date



that's not Date.that's fujii


----------



## Yōkai (May 26, 2010)

I have a number of things to reply regarding Woli's unrivaled talent and _whole-other-levelness_, (facts that should be obvious even for a blind mole at this point, anyway) but im too damn busy with real life stuff right now and i dont have time, so im gonna leave you all with this little comment before i log out: 
*
I told you
*



chronno00 said:


> Well now somebody should be happy, Kamogawa acknowledged that Ippo can't beat Woli in a rematch.




btw, im not happy because i love Woli, its because i was right all the time and you ppl were not


----------



## LoLeech (May 27, 2010)

Woli nut-hugger...


----------



## korshil (May 27, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> I have a number of things to reply regarding Woli's unrivaled talent and _whole-other-levelness_, (facts that should be obvious even for a blind mole at this point, anyway) but im too damn busy with real life stuff right now and i dont have time, so im gonna leave you all with this little comment before i log out:
> *
> I told you
> *
> ...



yokai you're the only person that thinks you're right...kamogawa is way too modest and harsh to ippo...woli's got the talent but if ippo will manage to lead the match into a pummel woli's finished.seriously.get over it.ippo beat woli.period


----------



## korpus (May 27, 2010)

korshil said:


> yokai you're the only person that thinks you're right...kamogawa is way too modest and harsh to ippo...woli's got the talent but if ippo will manage to lead the match into a pummel woli's finished.seriously.get over it.ippo beat woli.period



He is right. Had Woli been serious and aimed for a knockout from round 1 Ippo would have lost big time. And in a potential rematch when Woli also have experience Ippo is toast.


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2010)

Of course Ippo vs Woli 2 never gonna happen again . and I'm glad about this.


----------



## chronno00 (May 27, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Of course Ippo vs Woli 2 never gonna happen again . and I'm glad about this.



Yes I'm also happy about that, I'm kinda sad that Woli didn't end with some serious broken ribs like sendo did but oh well I cant ask for everything in my life, at least Ippo won. And does anyone thought that if ippo was allowed to use the dempsey roll he could have destroyed Woli, he could not escape from ippo's pressure and got pwned by a single body blow, what could a full dempsey do to wolis physique


----------



## korshil (May 27, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Yes I'm also happy about that, I'm kinda sad that Woli didn't end with some serious broken ribs like sendo did but oh well I cant ask for everything in my life, at least Ippo won. And does anyone thought that if ippo was allowed to use the dempsey roll he could have destroyed Woli, he could not escape from ippo's pressure and got pwned by a single body blow, what could a full dempsey do to wolis physique



even woli wouldn't last against the improved dempsey roll.correct me if i'm wrong ippo has used in 2 matches vs jimmy and vs sawamura right?


----------



## Dartmu (May 27, 2010)

anyone knows where read the chapter?
in English or _Espanol_.


----------



## chronno00 (May 27, 2010)

nop sorry I have not found any place with the chapter only not  in english nor spanish


----------



## perman07 (May 28, 2010)

A thought suddenly struck me (a thought that might have been woefully apparant to many of you). Weight classes have very small differences between min and max weight of that class (only like 2-3 kilos). Since Ippo debuted, he has basically trained up tons of extra muscles on his body (just look at his body early in the manga and later in the mange). Shouldn't he have gone up a weigh class or 2? They still don't talk about weight management for Ippo before the fights, has he just magically stayed at the same weight the entire time?


----------



## Segan (May 28, 2010)

You know, what you're talking about is artistic license. Morikawa got better as the series went on. 

Ippo has been muscular since the start of the series. Kobayashi commented on his physique to himself when he fought with him. He sure has become stronger and gained more muscle mass, but more than that he learned to refine himself. He had always been an One-Hit-KO puncher in the first place, after all.


----------



## Eloking (May 29, 2010)

Well, Ippo is fighting in featherweight after all (126 pound max). But oh well, I guess a whimpy Ippo won't be as fun...but I would have still prefered is Morikawa put him at last in the middleweight.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 29, 2010)

Somethings wrong with your online reader.

haha kimura and aoki are funny as ever. As if Takamura is going to worry about people overtaking him.


----------



## Dartmu (May 29, 2010)

thank you for the chapter.


----------



## Hagen (May 29, 2010)

This fight was the most one sided beating Ippo ever took, at least against Ricardo his face didnt end up as one bad mangled mess. Ippo won but he is the real loser here. The match will always taint Ippo's career as "the match he shouldnt have won", unless a rematch is done, which of course, Ippo's management wont allow to happen, pretty much like real life in these cases.


----------



## perman07 (May 29, 2010)

Well, well.. This entire chapter was a huge example of the phrase . The author basically adressed every one of the ridiculous things about the fight. He had people saying it was Ippo's hardest fight yet, he had Kamogawa said Ippo only won because of an experience gap, he had Takomura saying it was nothing to be proud about to beat a 17-year old punk.

To me, this entire chapter was almost like a message from the author that he gets it, he will quit with the outlandish fights. At least that's what I hope the message is.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 30, 2010)

Uh oh, looks like Mori is going to make the long term damage Ippo gets by his constant poundings into a plot point.

Punch drunk Ippo, here we come...


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (May 30, 2010)

Locard said:


> This fight was the most one sided beating Ippo ever took, at least against Ricardo his face didnt end up as one bad mangled mess.



Link removed

Which fight did you read?


----------



## Dream Brother (May 30, 2010)

Man, there should be a law against linking old chapters like that...it just reminds me how far this series has fallen.

Before I even realised it, I was clicking through the pages of that chapter and reading to the next one, and the next, etc. Now I'm on 332. Good times.


----------



## perman07 (May 30, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Man, there should be a law against linking old chapters like that...it just reminds me how far this series has fallen.
> 
> Before I even realised it, I was clicking through the pages of that chapter and reading to the next one, and the next, etc. Now I'm on 332. Good times.


I haven't lost hope for Hajime no Ippo.. The author lampshaded a lot of the weirdness of the fight in the latest chapter, I think he might bring it back to normal. And it should be time for Takamura's third weight class belt soon, so that should be good.


----------



## Segan (May 30, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I haven't lost hope for Hajime no Ippo.. The author lampshaded a lot of the weirdness of the fight in the latest chapter, I think he might bring it back to normal.


Oh, come on, the Miyata fight should have convinced you otherwise - Sawamura anyone?

I think, the trend to making really exaggerated fights started with Itagaki entering bullet time mode, and that's a long time ago already.


----------



## Hagen (May 30, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Link removed
> 
> Which fight did you read?



That's Ippo's next day, aftermath face

His face looked perfectly fine just right after the spar with Ricardo ended

but Ippo's face after fighting Woli looks terrible right now, when just some minutes have passed

tomorrow it's gonna look like a gigantic tumor, probably 

People will puke by seeing him 

and will run from him 

and Ippo will


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 30, 2010)

perman07 said:


> I haven't lost hope for Hajime no Ippo.. The author lampshaded a lot of the weirdness of the fight in the latest chapter, I think he might bring it back to normal. And it should be time for Takamura's third weight class belt soon, so that should be good.



I think due to the recent release of the New Challenger, the franchise has been given a nice bit of added publicity, and thus, Mori's been given more room to just do whatever. Not exactly sure, but didn't the Racoon/miyata fight coincide with the new challenger's release?


----------



## Eldrummer (May 31, 2010)

Wow, thanks a lot man.


----------



## Gunners (May 31, 2010)

Locard said:


> This fight was the most one sided beating Ippo ever took, at least against Ricardo his face didnt end up as one bad mangled mess. Ippo won but he is the real loser here. The match will always taint Ippo's career as "the match he shouldnt have won", unless a rematch is done, which of course, Ippo's management wont allow to happen, pretty much like real life in these cases.



Actually it won't taint his career. Is Julian Jackson's career tainted by his KO win over Herol Graham? No. These guys are known as knock out artists, people expect them to be able to KO any opponent at any time. That belief is why the fight went as far as it did, if he was a feather fisted puncher the ref would have stopped the fight or Kamgowa would have thrown in the towel as the only thing ahead of him would be a knock out loss.
________________

On topic of ''over the topness'' I honestly feel it's laziness. Without getting into it too much, it's easier to make a fight ''interesting'' through absurdities than it is to make a fight interesting through the technical aspects of a boxing match.


----------



## Kirito (May 31, 2010)

There have been many fights that look one-sided but are ended by a KO courtesy of the beaten one. True story. George Foreman is one IIRC. Correct me if I'm wrong of course.


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2010)

"he's amazing."  

Miyata has a new rival on Ippo's heart. 

Edit: the result of our hard work. 

That's retard, as if Taka don't work hard. Anyways when was the last time that Ippo did a true session training. 

Oh and The coach clearly saying that Ippo don't have a chance in hell to rewin. Isn't your job to train properly your boxer. 

Nah this chapter was shitty.


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2010)

Maybe Woli decided to retire on this new chapter.


----------



## insi_tv (May 31, 2010)

?Sasuke? said:


> i added some mirror ^^



thanks dude +reps


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 31, 2010)

There's a quickie translation @ Dynamite Glove. . . here


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2010)

Okay ... 

shitty clif was shitty.


----------



## perman07 (May 31, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, that seems to be the final chapter at the stadium. Next chapter is probably Ippo restitution mixed with Ippo coming to the gym and seeing one of the other guys training for their next fight.


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 1, 2010)

Thank for the RAW 
and... ssjian1 not going to translate anymore?


----------



## adventxero (Jun 1, 2010)

need some sendo fights soon....I dont know how much longer I can wait!  Story is interesting never the less


----------



## Takayanagi8 (Jun 1, 2010)

*New coach?*

I wonder... HNI needs something new... And from dialogue of Miguel and coach... for me, it looks like Ippo needs new coach. Ippo learned his "way of ninja " but now, he needs new, better and more flexibile "jutsu".  For him to enter world stage and don?t get himself killed, he needs SOMETHING he can?t get from Kamogawa. My opinion  I didn?t read chapter 896 so if there is something new about this matter, I?m sorry.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 1, 2010)

If the coach died Ippo would likely retire. He turned down that fat toad out of his respect for the coach, also some other guy came to the gym offering to train Ippo, Ippo owned his ass and said he only trusted the coach to hold the pad. 

The way the story is being told, the Coach will probably see that Ippo will become world champ. Die shortly after and Ippo will retire due to the accumulative damage he suffered throughout his career. 


			
				Jasper said:
			
		

> There have been many fights that look one-sided but are ended by a KO courtesy of the beaten one. True story. George Foreman is one IIRC. Correct me if I'm wrong of course.


You're think of Foreman vs Moore ( I think). He was losing before knocking him out in the 10th.


----------



## Takayanagi8 (Jun 1, 2010)

*coach/retire*

I don?t belive this. Kamogawa isn?t stupid. He will not destroy Ippo?s body like he did his own. Ippo could change coach when Kamogawa would say, it is necesarry and his wish. I belive Ippo wouldn?t doubt Kamogawa?s opinion. As he is or as he can progress with Kamogawa, he can never defeat Martinez or Woli(after gaining more experiences). And it will be Martinez or Woli, whou will wait for Ippo at the top of the world- or someone similar.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Jun 2, 2010)

On about 300 chapters we'll see a news report where Martinez has trashed Woli in 2 rounds, and I will laugh.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2010)

More like 1 round.


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 2, 2010)

With this fight is demonstrated Ippo need 1000 chapters more to face Martinez and 500 to beat him.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 2, 2010)

I wonder what influence Morikawa will take from the recent destruction of Hozumi Hasegawa...

For anyone who doesn't know, Hasegawa was building an impressive string of defences for his bantamweight championship belt, to the extent where even Western boxing fans were beginning to hear his name thrown around. He was looking very sharp, powerful, skilful and just downright classy. Then, in his latest fight, he was TKO'd by another top guy in the division, a Mexican called Montiel. I'm sure that Mori, an avid boxing fan, will have heard of Hasegawa and what happened to him...I wish we could see one of the main characters lose in a shocking fight like that. Miyata really should have been crushed by Randy, based on the damage he received from a decent puncher, and considering his fragile body...

Even Ippo could stand to lose more. The Date loss was a great example of making a defeat dramatically significant, but Mori really needs to insert that fear of failure back into the manga. Losing doesn't make the main character lame -- didn't Rocky Balboa have over 20 losses? He was just as beloved as ever in the final film, though.


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 2, 2010)

HisshouBuraiKen said:


> On about 300 chapters we'll see a news report where Martinez has trashed Woli in 2 rounds, and I will laugh.





Mandom said:


> More like 1 round.


Hahaha. No



*Spoiler*: _ this is what you're going to see_


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2010)

Don't tell me you are the one who did this shit that.


----------



## Puar (Jun 2, 2010)

perman07 said:


> Well, well.. This entire chapter was a huge example of the phrase . The author basically adressed every one of the ridiculous things about the fight. He had people saying it was Ippo's hardest fight yet, he had Kamogawa said Ippo only won because of an experience gap, he had Takomura saying it was nothing to be proud about to beat a 17-year old punk.
> 
> To me, this entire chapter was almost like a message from the author that he gets it, he will quit with the outlandish fights. At least that's what I hope the message is.



Or maybe Morikawa trying to say, "Hey, guys, this is exactly what I was planning the whole time."  I mean, it isn't like this is a new story-telling approach that he's using.  He's relied on it many times over.



Locard said:


> This fight was the most one sided beating Ippo ever took, at least against Ricardo his face didnt end up as one bad mangled mess. Ippo won but he is the real loser here. The match will always taint Ippo's career as "the match he shouldnt have won", unless a rematch is done, which of course, Ippo's management wont allow to happen, pretty much like real life in these cases.





Gunners said:


> Actually it won't taint his career. Is Julian Jackson's career tainted by his KO win over Herol Graham? No. These guys are known as knock out artists, people expect them to be able to KO any opponent at any time. That belief is why the fight went as far as it did, if he was a feather fisted puncher the ref would have stopped the fight or Kamgowa would have thrown in the towel as the only thing ahead of him would be a knock out loss.
> ________________
> 
> On topic of ''over the topness'' I honestly feel it's laziness. Without getting into it too much, it's easier to make a fight ''interesting'' through absurdities than it is to make a fight interesting through the technical aspects of a boxing match.



Yeah, I don't see how the win would linger or invalidate his career either.  I mean, that's pretty much been the story of his entire boxing career save for, off the top of my head, the Yi Yonsu and Karasawa fights.



Mandom said:


> Oh and The coach clearly saying that Ippo don't have a chance in hell to rewin. Isn't your job to train properly your boxer.
> 
> Nah this chapter was shitty.



That makes no sense.  Recognizing Ippo's limitations doesn't make Kamogawa a bad coach.  That's almost like saying a Coach who recognizes a Basketball Player's Strength in one area and doesn't train him to be better than Michael Jordan fails at being a Coach.



HisshouBuraiKen said:


> On about 300 chapters we'll see a news report where Martinez has trashed Woli in 2 rounds, and I will laugh.



I wish this were, like, Facebook or something so I could "Like" this post.  On a related note, I like Woli, to pre-emptive strike the Woli-shippers who will flame me for that comment. (;


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2010)

Puar said:


> That makes no sense.  Recognizing Ippo's limitations doesn't make Kamogawa a bad coach.  That's almost like saying a Coach who recognizes a Basketball Player's Strength in one area and doesn't train him to be better than Michael Jordan fails at being a Coach.



What ? 

What part of what I said makes no sense ?


----------



## perman07 (Jun 2, 2010)

Puar said:


> Or maybe Morikawa trying to say, "Hey, guys, this is exactly what I was planning the whole time."  I mean, it isn't like this is a new story-telling approach that he's using.  He's relied on it many times over.


That thought did strike me also, I guess I'm just hoping. As manga authors probably talk with editors, read fanmail, and generally hear impulses about their work, he can't NOT have heard any sentiments about returning his manga to normalcy. Ippo's 3 last fights now, Scratch J, The magician and Woli have all been freak-shows. I'm hoping he will take the manga somewhere good now. Takamura should have a 3rd weight class coming up, A-class tournaments for the other guys if I recall correctly. At least when the other people's fights suck, they generally don't take too long. Except with Takamura, his 2 title fights have been long, but they were still awesome.


----------



## Hagen (Jun 2, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Actually it won't taint his career. Is Julian Jackson's career tainted by his KO win over Herol Graham? No. These guys are known as knock out artists, people expect them to be able to KO any opponent at any time. That belief is why the fight went as far as it did, if he was a feather fisted puncher the ref would have stopped the fight or Kamgowa would have thrown in the towel as the only thing ahead of him would be a knock out loss.


I havent seen that match, but there are many fights that keep being discussed to this day, because many people consider that a comeback victory after a really one sided match dont really proves who was the superior boxer. And they will blame the outcome on lucky punches, carelesness and cockyness from the guy who was dominant, the sellout referee etc.
Chavez vs Taylor comes to mind. Taylor was winning the match until Chavez turned things around with a legit KO just seconds before the match ended. To this day, you still have lots of people arguing that Chavez should have lost. 




Yōkai said:


> Hahaha. No
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ this is what you're going to see_




As much as HnI fans hate it, this could be plausible if Woli ever develops his full potential. I dont think Martinez could "thrash him" so easily, not even now.



Puar said:


> Or maybe Morikawa trying to say, "Hey, guys, this is exactly what I was planning the whole time."  I mean, it isn't like this is a new story-telling approach that he's using.  He's relied on it many times over.
> 
> Yeah, I don't see how the win would linger or invalidate his career either.  I mean, that's pretty much been the story of his entire boxing career save for, off the top of my head, the Yi Yonsu and Karasawa fights.


Ippo has always struggled, but he had never been so vastly outclassed during a match, unless you count the spar with Ricardo.And this match is already a not very valid victory for many readers, myself included


----------



## adventxero (Jun 3, 2010)

considering his spar with ricardo martinez and the fight with woli...  Woli would lose big time!  Even if he tried to get away, Woli still needs to strike him, and this sort of fight wont be the same as fighting an infighter.  Martinez is smart, strong, quick to react, and has plenty of experience.  Woli may seem like an up and comer, but against true potential, true talent, true ability to F*ck up a person...Woli doesnt mean a damn thing.

It took woli a while to bring ippo down.  It took martinez a few jabs to stop ippo dead in his tracks.  But, only going by that is a hard way to determine things too.  I still think Martinez would win, but who knows


----------



## Puar (Jun 3, 2010)

Mandom said:


> What ?
> 
> What part of what I said makes no sense ?



This part...



Mandom said:


> Oh and The coach clearly saying that Ippo don't have a chance in hell to rewin. Isn't your job to train properly your boxer.



Recognizing that your fighter has no chance of ever winning in a re-match doesn't make you a shitty coach, incapable of properly training your boxer.  Woli's ceiling for growth and raw talent is just insane.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 3, 2010)

Puar said:


> Recognizing that your fighter has no chance of ever winning in a re-match doesn't make you a shitty coach, incapable of properly training your boxer.  Woli's ceiling for growth and raw talent is just insane.



Context, you don't go and say to your opponent that you don't have a chance in hell to rewin. Especially when your boxer just wan iin a difficult match.

and yay, that could be true in the real world but not to the main character of a shonen. As if Ippo would lose if he ever face woli again ... 

So yay, it is the coach job to make Ippo evolve. 

But anyways, I never said that the coach was shitty.


----------



## Puar (Jun 3, 2010)

Ah, okay.  I thought you were saying Kamogawa was a shitty coach.  I think I just lumped up your comments with someone else's.  I usually only reply maybe once a week and try to catch up on all posts at once, so sometimes all the comments are a blur! ;D


----------



## korshil (Jun 3, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Hahaha. No
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ this is what you're going to see_



that was super gay


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 3, 2010)

That Woli thing was awesome.

I don't know why, but I cracked up on the 'before I got punch drunk and retired' line. Poor Ippo.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 3, 2010)

> I havent seen that match, but there are many fights that keep being discussed to this day, because many people consider that a comeback victory after a really one sided match dont really proves who was the superior boxer. And they will blame the outcome on lucky punches, carelesness and cockyness from the guy who was dominant, the sellout referee etc.
> Chavez vs Taylor comes to mind. Taylor was winning the match until Chavez turned things around with a legit KO just seconds before the match ended. To this day, you still have lots of people arguing that Chavez should have lost.


Chavez vs Taylor is disputed because Taylor stood up before the ten count and the ref waved the fight off with 2 seconds to go. If Taylor stayed down for the ten count it wouldn't be disputed.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 3, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Hahaha. No
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ this is what you're going to see_



*The angle and timing was perfect *- killed me.


----------



## Eloking (Jun 4, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Hahaha. No
> 
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _ this is what you're going to see_



hehehe love it!


----------



## Yōkai (Jun 5, 2010)

Locard said:


> As much as HnI fans hate it, this could be plausible if Woli ever develops his full potential. I dont think Martinez could "thrash him" so easily, not even now.


Not just "plausible", Woli's talent and potential is sooo great, that given more experience he should be able to trounce Mart?nez like a punk. Heck, even current Woli would give Mart?nez a good run for his money probably. 

Nor to mention that, once they finally clash, Ricardo will probably be slacking due to age, while Woli will be at his peakest. 

Mart?nez has the experience, but if there's something this last match demonstrated, its how useless experience is against a talent that is natural, unpredictable and overwhelming. 




adventxero said:


> considering his spar with ricardo martinez and the fight with woli...  Woli would lose big time!  Even if he tried to get away, Woli still needs to strike him, and this sort of fight wont be the same as fighting an infighter.  Martinez is smart, strong, quick to react, and has plenty of experience.  Woli may seem like an up and comer, but against true potential, true talent, true ability to F*ck up a person...Woli doesnt mean a damn thing.
> 
> It took woli a while to bring ippo down.  It took martinez a few jabs to stop ippo dead in his tracks.  But, only going by that is a hard way to determine things too.



Big mistake, to compare the Ippo that got punked by Ricardo to the current Ippo. 

Ippo has come a looong way, and thats why he already feels capable of beating "el Diablo"



Yeah, the same Ippo that experienced Mart?nez power firsthand, now believes he could take him on. Yet he got completely clowned and ridiculed by Woli. What's that saying about Woli's talent?


Pretty sure With more experience Woli will crush boring ass Martinez, and anybody else for that matter 




korshil said:


> that was super gay


i advise you to not use the word gay as a generic insult for stuff you dont like, it makes you look like an immature, prejudiced brat 

/champion of minorities


btw, It seems there are several myths here that need to be debunked

like: 

"Mart?nez >>> Woli because Mart?nez ko'd Ippo using only jabs while Woli threw everything and couldnt. Martinez much stronga"


For starters, in that spar Ippo wasnt out on his feet by mere jabs, they were also  counters against a Dempsey roll in mid motion, so no big surprise about it. Sawamura ko'd Ippo on his feet too, with just one counter to the dempsey roll.

Morikawa has compared Ricardo's power with Ippo's





So nothing Woli couldnt handle if push came to shove. Granted, Woli is still outclassed in power here, but dont forget he was able to take plenty of clean hits from Ippo before going down. 

Woli didn't start to lose because of the power of Ippo's punches, but because Ippo's fists have the magical property of causing oxygen deprivation if they touch your body several times.  

So dont make it sound as if Ricardo could flatten Woli with one punch.


----------



## korshil (Jun 6, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Not just "plausible", Woli's talent and potential is sooo great, that given more experience he should be able to trounce Martínez like a punk. Heck, even current Woli would give Martínez a good run for his money probably.
> 
> Nor to mention that, once they finally clash, Ricardo will probably be slacking due to age, while Woli will be at his peakest.
> 
> ...



if u really think about it,i'm calling you gay for woli,just to give the humorous feel of ippo's gay attitude towards miyatta("miyatta will win no matter what","miyatta is my ultimate goal" etc etc).as far as the matter goes i think you're the ignorant immature brat here,because you're ignoring everything that the manga has shown as,from training and hard wok to experience and guts,all of them within human boundaries and without ignoring the laws of physics like the monkey boy does.you're pretty tiring and boring,posting always long-ass comments with illogical justifications that woli is the ultimate wonder boy of boxing.surely he's the most talented boxer in the manga so far but i'll tell you one thing.ippo who's the main character might be the strongest in his division  but he sure is the dumbest and most predictable.styles determine matches,itagaki or miyatta would have been a better fit for woli.plz next time you post a comment let it be for something else not woli again.PLZ...


----------



## adventxero (Jun 7, 2010)

Woli going to new york??  Would be funny if he started up on drugs, hookers, and really funny new yorker accents lol


----------



## Gunners (Jun 7, 2010)

Unlike Hawk the idea that someone else was in the ring to put a hurting on him didn't deter him.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Unlike Hawk the idea that someone else was in the ring to put a hurting on him didn't deter him.


Being hurt by an exhausted Ippo is not quite the same as being hurt by a furious Takamura who's trying to kill you though.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 7, 2010)

That was sych a badass/awesome scene. :33


----------



## chronno00 (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeeeeeeeeeaaaaaa Woli on drugs that would be awesome


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 8, 2010)

How is Ippo's next opponent going to top Woli?


----------



## Id (Jun 8, 2010)

Am I the only person hoping for a timeskip?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 8, 2010)

Yes, Ippo is now at the stage where his break through should occur in the next year.


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 8, 2010)

I just hope we get the Sendou vs Martinez fight as soon as possible


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like a good chapter. Could anyone please put a summary of what is said?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

Volume 92 cover:


----------



## ssjian1 (Jun 8, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> It looks like a good chapter. Could anyone please put a summary of what is said?



Hey everyone, I've been busy lately getting ready for graduation and a big move.  I'll do my best to keep getting at least an early summary out for you, and whenever possible, an early translation.  Enjoy Round 897~!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 897 ? The end of their struggle-to-the-death in the jungle

Page 1
Side Text: Defeated in a fierce battle, but smiling brightly all the more, now Woli?!?
Woli: ?Ah??
Miguel et al.: ?What?s wrong!?? 
Woli: ?~~~tch?

Page 2
Woli: ?? ??
Miguel et al.: ?Are you OK?  Is something broken??
Woli: ?Even though everything but that last body blow was tapped lightly, I?m in this condition now.  This is something I would have never known if I had stayed on my small island.  It was a good lesson.  I?ll never forget it.?

Page 3
Woli: ?I might not ever meet Makunouchi in the ring again? but you know, if I meet many different people, I will be taught many different things.  And in doing so, I will become strong.?
Miguel: (Kamogawa? I wanted you to hear that.)
Woli: ?Take me to see the world!?
Miguel: (The sun will rise again.)  ?Yeah! Let?s continue our study all over the world!!?

Page 4
Miguel: ?Ah~ Wait! You shouldn?t move like that yet!?
Woli: ?Let?s hurry up and go!?
Miguel: ?Catch him and then force him to rest.?
Assistant: ?Y-yes sir.?
Miguel: (How can I be saying things like ?My time?s running short.?  I?m definitely seeing this through to the end.  This?)

Page 5
Miguel: (Dazzling sun!!)
Woli: ?Hurry hurry??
Miguel: ?Waaaaaait~~~?
Coach (Yagi-san maybe): I wonder why they left so cheerfully like that?
Coach: Compared to that it feels like our side lost, eh kid?

Page 6
Ippo: ??Yes.  Um? I?d like to check something??
Coach: ?What?s up?  Did the doctor tell you something was wrong??
Ippo: ?No? it?s nothing like that.?
Coach: ?You want to check the ring??
Yagi-san: ?They?ve already turned the lights off, you know.?

Page 7
Ippo: ?Yeah? of course it?s a given, but the ring was normal after all.  The same ring as always.  ?During the match, I really fell into the illusion that I was fighting in the middle of a jungle.  Like I couldn?t tell where the enemy was coming from anymore.?

Page 8
Ippo: ?If I close my eyes, I can still remember it.  That sensation?  The enemy is lurking somewhere? !?

Page 9
Ippo: ?Thinking the towel was a bird and all? I might not ever have another match like this one.  I probably won?t ever meet another fighter like him either? He was truly amazing.?

Page 10
Ippo: ?Throughout the match, I showed regret on my face. Woli-kun? Even though you were looking forward to our match so much, I wonder if I was able to meet your expectations?  Now I don?t have any way to ask you, but in the end, unless I saw incorrectly,? 

Page 11
Ippo: ?You were smiling, weren?t you?  I was also looking forward to our match.  I left my house very excited.  I was thinking if I strike with everything I?ve got, then win or lose I could have an enjoyable hitting match.  ?but you were too strong.  Somewhere along the lines, it became anything but fun, and only desperation.  Desperation beyond all reason. For the result of the match I won, but right now no thoughts, reflections, or anything is coming into my mind.?

Page 12
Aoki: ?Ohhh?you came back!?
Itagaki: ?You were so late so we thought you had gone to the hospital!?
Ippo: ?I?ll have to get a proper inspection once the swelling goes down??
Itagaki: ?It?s just that you were hit so much.?
Aoki: ?We fighters of the A Class tournament were talking amongst ourselves, you see.?
Kimura: ?About how we?ve got to be awesome after being shown by you!?
Itagaki: ?You lit the flame for us.  You?ve fired us all up.?
Ippo: ?Despite being hit so bad like this?  And even though the details of my match weren?t really that good??

Page 13
Itagaki: ?What are you saying?  Your match was unbelievably awesome!?
Aoki, Kimura: ?Yeah, yeah?
Ippo: ?Ah?No, I guess, if I?m able to hear that, then I?m happy?  Want a banana??
Itagaki: ?I-ta-ga-ki-masu!?
Kimura: ?A banana of victory, huh?  Hoping for the same result in my match, I?ll take one too.?
Takamura: ?My awesome belly is also empty.?
Aoki:  ?Give me a banana of good fortune too~~~~?
Ippo: ?Please give some to Aoki-san too.?
Takamura: ?Chi??
Aoki: ?Hurry~~ hurry~~?

Page 14
Takamura: ?Here.?
Aoki: ?Itadaki?  UWAAH What was I just grabbing~~~~?!?
Takamura: ?That was the super thick and sturdy banana of good fortune!?
Aoki: ?Didn?t you know it was clearly not a banana!?  AND MORE IMPORTANTLY, WHY WAS IT SO HARD!??
Takamura: ?HAHAHAHA?
Kimura: ?It looked like something else.?
Itagaki: ?I?ve lost my appetite.?

Page 15
Itagaki: ?Well, forget about that guy.?
Kimura: ?The two of us will do it.  We?ll win the A Class, being able to look back and say that all of our work up until now was all for this moment.?
Itagaki: ?It?ll be my debut, but I?ll definitely make a good memory.?
Aoki: ?ME TOO!?
Itagaki: (How can you eat after touching THAT?)

Page 16
Coach: ?You?ve put it all so skillfully.  We?re looking forward to this year?s A Class tournament.?
Shinoda: ?Listen up!  A good match is not a good memory.  A won match turns into a good memory.  Continue the work of Makunouchi!  Aim for the championship!?

Page 17
Aoki, Itagaki, Kimura: ?YEAH!  LET?S WIN THE A CLASS!?
Ippo: It still hurts where I?ve been hit.  Sometimes my head keeps ringing too.  ?But someday, I hope the time comes when I look back on the events of today and think?

Page 18
Ippo: ?It was fun??


----------



## Punpun (Jun 8, 2010)

“What are you saying?  Your match was unbelievably awesome!”

... Mori 

Thx for the trans.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 8, 2010)

ssjian1 said:


> Hey everyone, I've been busy lately getting ready for graduation and a big move.  I'll do my best to keep getting at least an early summary out for you, and whenever possible, an early translation.  Enjoy Round 897~!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



hahahaha takamura is just epic 
but it seems that was the last "super natural" fight for ippo with "I might not ever have another match like this one.  I probably won’t ever meet another fighter like him either" being said 
"Sometimes my head keeps ringing too"... there is the brain dmg


----------



## Punpun (Jun 8, 2010)

Do not worry, Ippo have only boxing in his head. Some brain damage will do shit to him.


----------



## DeliriumenD (Jun 8, 2010)

Yokai, on Martinez hitting as hard as Ippo.

Date hasn't been hit by Ippo since their match. Ippo has powered up a LOT since then. They are NOT the same punches, so Ippo was hitting as hard as Martinez BEFORE he even had the dempsey roll. 

ssjian, thanks for the trans. Interesting to see Ippo so sad after a win. Hopefully his next opponent survives the match considering last time Ippo was sad after a match he re-invented the Dempsey Roll.


----------



## Id (Jun 8, 2010)

Ippo does not really get power ups. I dont see any gap in strength between now, and his fight with Date.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks a lot, Ssjian1. Now i'm going to read...


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2010)

Id said:


> Am I the only person hoping for a timeskip?



IMO big timeskips on mangas like Ippo suck...but this time I would luv a timeskip to skip the Itagaki tourney.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 8, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> IMO big timeskips on mangas like Ippo suck...but this time I would luv a timeskip to skip the Itagaki tourney.



especially because itagakis fights will last double the time because of the bullet time


----------



## chronno00 (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Ssjain you are the man


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 10, 2010)

DeliriumenD said:


> Yokai, on Martinez hitting as hard as Ippo.
> 
> Date hasn't been hit by Ippo since their match. Ippo has powered up a LOT since then. They are NOT the same punches, so Ippo was hitting as hard as Martinez BEFORE he even had the dempsey roll.
> 
> ssjian, thanks for the trans. Interesting to see Ippo so sad after a win. Hopefully his next opponent survives the match considering last time Ippo was sad after a match he re-invented the Dempsey Roll.



You know, maybe, on the off-chance Martinez had some idea of what he was talking about, he was being serious and it really was nothing more than willpower keeping Date up.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 10, 2010)

Yo, Woli was decent and everything, but lets not overate him. WOli would get stomped by half the main cast, have good fights with the others, and defeat some others. 

The point being, Woli would get slaughtered by Martinez without any effort whatsoever. 
On this point, when Ippo saw Martinez on Tv with Itagaki, Ippo said the gap between him and Martinez had only grown. Sure, Ippo underates himself, but let us not forget Martinez was not using the form of boxing Date himself stated would have stomped him. Namely, Date was shitting himself and acknowledging that if Martinez used footwork and danced around the ring, that Date would have stood no chance whatsoever. 

Point 2: Woli is about as fast as Miyata/Itagaki. He has the overemphasized depth perception and footspeed, and to a lesser degree, the hand speed. That said, I would argue despite comments suggesting otherwise, that current Miyata still has better handspeed/wtv. Namely, Miyata can draw his fist back faster, and simply use boxing better. Here, I would like to note that Date vs Ricardo in the past is still a decent precedant for speed. Specifically, Date of that that time casual beat Miyata who was in top condition without weight cramping him up. Here, note that Miyata constantly fights at a weight that gimps is true potential. In fact, it is only in his Randy fight that we have ever been told Miyata was in TOP Razor shape conditon. To me, this implies Miyata has not really had a dramatic speedboost fighting as feather-weight, compared to his top condition of. Mind you, Even in Miyata fight against Med and that other dude, his speed didn't really get a massive boost. 

Point 3: Styles makes all the differenc in HNI. Ippo has been traiing since the Kurasawa fight to be an anti-outboxer specialist without having to rely on the dempsey roll. Against Woli, despite his speed, when Woli tried to Box him, Ippo was simply dominating him. It was only that Woli had "unpredictable movements" that Ippo never dealt with before. And as we know, what Ippo hasn't dealt with before equates to hims being shit with it. The point being, someone who is simply a fast outboxer similar to Woli, and this is someone as generic as Kurasawa, would have an easier time than Ippo did. If the person is as fast as Woli, that shit he was pulling in the match would not fly close to how it did. They would avoid his non-sense quite well, move in and out, and minimize any headshot whilst likely stirking with jabs and a potential counter. 

Sendo would destroy Woli: Sendo is a rough boxer, and his smash is just as unpredictable and far more overpowering. Sawamura is beyond a natural counter, and if he snapped, he'd rape Woli. Mashiba would beat the shit out of Woli from long-range without freedom, whereas with Freedom, Woli would still have a some problems of hitting Mashiba jaw. That said, Mashiba would likely foul Woli in some way, and he'd be all screwed up after that. 

No one in the HNI stands a chance against current Martinez. Date was smart enough to know he had to make sure Martinez didn't fight via outboxing or whatever to not get stomped. No one else knows that shit, and even if they did, they need to have the goddamn insane willpower, the ability to see the PERFECT LEFT, and speed to fucking dodge it. Woli is a joke to martinez. 

I am sorry for ranting, but I needed to say it. 

Thnx for anyon who read:thumb


----------



## perman07 (Jun 10, 2010)

^You are ignoring the fact that this is only Woli's 3rd fight and that he is just 17 years old. IMO, Woli will stomp Sendo, Sawamura and Mashiba if he gets more age, experience and power.

Kamogawa himself said a rematch was out of the question, while no such thing has been said about the other fighters you've mentioned.


----------



## Pandorax (Jun 10, 2010)

perman07 said:


> ^You are ignoring the fact that this is only Woli's 3rd fight and that he is just 17 years old. IMO, Woli will stomp Sendo, Sawamura and Mashiba if he gets more age, experience and power.
> 
> Kamogawa himself said a rematch was out of the question, while no such thing has been said about the other fighters you've mentioned.



SOo?! and what if he is just 17 and had three fights (now 4 btw) do you think the others arent going to train more? and just stand still so that Woli gets better and they dont?

Come on please, the other guys are training harder and know now what is coming if they are going to fight Woli.

The same thing happened when Ippo introduced the Dempsey Roll, no one knew what to do except Martinez.
Sendo tried it on and different way and failed while getting stomped and getting the perfect dempsey Roll, so yeah the only counter possibly was that from Martinez.

Back to the point, Martinez hasnt shown anything of where his skill reaches yet. I agree with the fact that Martinez would beat the crap out of Woli, experienced or not Martinez will still be more experienced.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 10, 2010)

Pandorax said:


> SOo?! and what if he is just 17 and had three fights (now 4 btw) do you think the others arent going to train more? and just stand still so that Woli gets better and they dont?



Well people get old , when Woli finally reaches his peak all the other boxers would start to get more weak and slower , but still this isn't a seinen so that wouldn't be a critical advantage on hni .


----------



## VonDoom (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm honestly not sure how Woli would do against other boxers, simply because Morikawa would write the fight towards whatever outcome he desired rather than who was truly the greater fighter.  But if you're wanting to play that game, you have to consider that fighting Ippo was the worst thing Miguel could have allowed to happen.

Not only is there now fairly easy access to video of most of Woli's skills, but it's from a match where Woli lost.  If you think Fuuji or Iimura wouldn't be handing that tape off to Sendou or Miyata, you're nuts.  Remember that all Ippo or Kamogawa knew about Woli was that he could tree hop and Volg got tapped when he cornered him.  Seven and a half rounds of Woli's movements and methods is a significant amount of information.  We've seen Kamogawa and Ippo build strategies around less.

I would say any future fight for Woli has gotten dramatically tougher since he's now much less of a mystery than prior to his Ippo fight.


----------



## Pandorax (Jun 11, 2010)

VonDoom said:


> Not only is there now fairly easy access to video of most of Woli's skills, but it's from a match where Woli lost.  If you think Fuuji or Iimura wouldn't be handing that tape off to Sendou or Miyata, you're nuts.  Remember that all Ippo or Kamogawa knew about Woli was that he could tree hop and Volg got tapped when he cornered him.  Seven and a half rounds of Woli's movements and methods is a significant amount of information.  We've seen Kamogawa and Ippo build strategies around less.
> 
> I would say any future fight for Woli has gotten dramatically tougher since he's now much less of a mystery than prior to his Ippo fight.



Yeah that's another point in it, now people know about him and can study his weaknesses. Not only that , they know what to except so they can train to it.

I know people will get old and that, but a part of them arent that big of a difference in age. So that doesnt mean that much. Some people in the manga are only like 3/4 years of difference in age.


----------



## Pandorax (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks Puar

Nice chapter!


----------



## Zaru (Jun 15, 2010)

WHY DID HE PULL OUT HIS DICK


----------



## Punpun (Jun 15, 2010)

Takamura also has a monster in his pants.


----------



## perman07 (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> WHY DID HE PULL OUT HIS DICK


Are you saying you don't try to fool your dick into the mix when you give people bananas?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 15, 2010)

Zaru said:


> WHY DID HE PULL OUT HIS DICK





perman07 said:


> Are you saying you don't try to fool your dick into the mix when you give people bananas?



Yeah Zaru, what kind of freak are you? 

Still, Aoki eats it afterwards anyway. He is obviously gay for Takamura.


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 15, 2010)

no chapter this week!?




PS: thx Puar


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 15, 2010)

Takamura making what'shisface grab his pen0r aside...how is there a fist print on Woli's side? How'd an imprint of Ippo's fist get through his glove, exactly?


----------



## Eloking (Jun 15, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> Takamura making what'shisface grab his pen0r aside...how is there a fist print on Woli's side? How'd an imprint of Ippo's fist get through his glove, exactly?


Erm...because this is a manga that take itself less and less seriously?


----------



## korpus (Jun 15, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Erm...because this is a manga that take itself less and less seriously?



I wouldn't really say that, because that's implying that it's something new. Kamogawa did the same thing almost 600 chapters ago.

But yeah, Hajime no Ippo has never really been tied to realism.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 15, 2010)

morikawa should not alow ippo to gain the fist of iron perfectly. If he can hit like kamogawa did he would be able to one hit punch anyone...............


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jun 16, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Erm...because this is a manga that take itself less and less seriously?



Rhetorical, bro, rhetorical.


----------



## korican04 (Jun 16, 2010)

I feel like the entire woli fight was a build up to the "banana" scene. He just needed to have an excuse for them to have a bunch of bananas.


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 16, 2010)

HEY GUYS, this week no have chapter or raw?


----------



## Puar (Jun 16, 2010)

There should be a Chapter, though there was no Chapter Leak like there usually is...  Poor Spoiled Leechers. (;


----------



## Eloking (Jun 17, 2010)

korpus said:


> I wouldn't really say that, because that's implying that it's something new. Kamogawa did the same thing almost 600 chapters ago.
> 
> But yeah, Hajime no Ippo has never really been tied to realism.





Eman5805 said:


> Rhetorical, bro, rhetorical.


Erm ok....

My point was that I fell (and I'm sure I'm not the only one) that Hajime no Ippo is getting farther to "real" boxing in the latest chapter. *So* there's no need, in my point of view, to find any _logical_ explanation on everything Kamogawa came up with. It's not new stuff I know, from the beginning Ippo got the body of a Light heavyweight - Cruiserweight (if not heavyweight) 

As a boxing fan, I loved that manga until around the time he lose to Date. I still like it, but the hype is pretty much gone


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

Does Itagaki want Ippo's girl I couldn't remember.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Does Itagaki want Ippo's girl I couldn't remember.



Yay.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 18, 2010)

Ippo is going to have to put him in his place when he steps out of line.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Ippo is going to have to put him in his place when he steps out of line.



NahIppo has one and only one thing in his mind : Boxe. He won't even understand that he missed his chance.


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 18, 2010)

I need Traslation!!!!


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 19, 2010)

Small summary by g22102 from DynamiteGlove forum:


> "Mari goes to interview Itagaki and grills hims about being jealous of Ippo. Itagaki admits it openly, Ippo has strength and girl, no reason not to be jealous.
> Turns out Mari interview others too, Itagaki asks them what they talked about, they say their focus is only baby steps, rather than a goal.
> Itagaki ask Ippo what he does when he's in trouble, Ippo answers baby steps as well. Itagaki asks to see Karasawa's info, Ippo thinks to himself that it'll be a match of speed, counters, and stamina. It'll be a fight to the last round and who ever hits most will win the decision.
> Itagaki actually watched the match in person, where Ippo won in round 2, 2 minutes 15 seconds, he sets his goal to beat Ippo's time


."


----------



## ssjian1 (Jun 19, 2010)

*898 translation*

Thanks to Rena-chan for the raw.  Enjoy!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 898 ? Goals for the A class tournament

Page 1
Side text: Having finished the battle with Woli, the A class tournament draws closer..!!
Ippo?s mom: Thanks for all your help today.  And in advance for tomorrow too!
Itagaki, Nanako: Take it easy!
Ippo?s mom: Special thanks to you too, Nanako-chan.
Nanako: I?ll come anytime.  If you?d like, I could just stay here forever.
Wanpo: Woof!
Nanako: Hm?

Page 2
Mari-san: Heeeeey~
Itagaki: Mari-san!
Nanako: And I wonder what exactly you came here for?
Itagaki: Hey watch it!
Mari-san: Ah so you?re in a bad mood, huh?
Nanako: Not especially~
Itagaki: You here to review the aftermath of the Woli match?  If you?re looking for senpai, he already went off in this direction earlier?

Page 3
Ippo: It?s delicious~
Kumi: I?m happy to hear that~
Nanako: WHAT is that!
Mari-san: (Ah I see.  That?s the reason for her bad mood.  Hmmmm.)

Page 4
Itagaki: Uh? should we let them know that we?re here?
Nanako: Like hell we should!
Itagaki: I was thinking we shouldn?t bother them unnecessarily.
Mari-san: Today? you know, I?m not reporting on Ippo-kun.  I?m checking the mental state of the genius about to have his big debut~
Itagaki: A genius!? My very own interview, just for me!?  I feel bad for Aokimura-san~!
Mari-san: You?ll be doing your roadwork after this, right?  Do you think we could talk when you stop to take a rest?
Itagaki: Yeah, no problem~!

Page 5
Mari-san: What an incredibly fast dash.  In terms of short distance runners, he?s just as fast as anyone, wouldn?t you say?
Nanako: Apparently, he?s never lost in sprinting.
Mari-san: Yeah, I?d bet.  (So more than anything else, he strives to be light and quick.)

Page 6
Mari-san: (And as far as I?ve seen, he?s got the stamina to back it up.  To think if he could keep up these movements throughout the long rounds, for extended periods of time?)
Itagaki: The fastest in Japan!?
Mari-san: That?s an awfully high position to claim.
Itagaki: Yeaaaaah? about that? I wonder.  Guys like Karasawa-san and Saeki-san are really fast.  Not to mention, that guy?

Page 7
Mari-san: In my editorial department, this is our assessment: Saeki-kun is the fastest at footwork.  Karasawa-kun has the fastest hand speed.  Miyata-kun has both fast footwork and hand speed but unfortunately can?t maintain that for long periods of time.  ?having said that, the one with hand speed, footwork, and also the power to put them all together?
Nanako: is my big brother!
Mari-san: That?s right~~~~
Itagaki: ?so if I actually fought, what would be your assessment?
Mari-san: In boxing, you never know until you try!  Who knows how many people are out there who exceed our expectations.  People like Woli from the other day.
Itagaki: But you know in the end he lost from a lack of experience.
Mari-san: Oh wow? I didn?t expect it, but you? are lacking self-confidence, aren?t you?
Itagaki: ? yeah

Page 8
Itagaki: I wonder? if I?ll remain without a Japanese title.
Mari-san: (I was just talking about the A class tournament? but I guess he?s brimming with confidence for at least that.)
Nanako: (Ah, the sky?s getting darker.  I wonder if those two are still together?)  I?m gonna take Wanpo for his walk?!
Itagaki: Hey!  It?s painfully obvious she?s just going to bother them.
Mari-san: Is it alright that you don?t go as well?
Itagaki: Me? Why? After this, I?m going to the gym.

Page 9
Mari-san: Although not as bad as your sister, you are also easy to read.  What your eyes are always chasing.
Itagaki: ?  What about it?
Mari-san: Are you just going to sit quiet and keep on watching it?  Everything you want is everything?Makunouchi Ippo has, isn?t it?

Page 10
Itagaki: What a funny thing to say.
Mari-san: Maybe I misunderstood?
Itagaki: ? Ahahaha?busted!!  Kumi-san is SUPER CUTE.  I love her!  Senpai is strong.  That?s SUPER COOL.  I love it!  ?So is that no good?
Mari-san: Miyata-kun left the gym.  You understand his feelings and reasons for doing so, right?

Page 11
Itagaki: Nooot at alllll.  Turning into a rival is not the way to go.  I prefer staying by his side, and learning!  Studying!  Senpai is my one and only goal.  Even though I?m still no match for him and all.  I?ll continue to chase his distant back.  Forever!  Although I could never go to him for advice on girls? you know?  Nanako is always out there looking for her chance, but on top of that I also really do like Kumi-san.  But in this case, I guess there?s no choice for me but to try and happily go about my business while feeling all sorts of impatient, right?  Those are the kinds of feelings I understand.
Mari-san: Wow putting both you and your sister together, it?s so painful.
Itagaki: Are you one to talk about people?  Mari-san, you yourself are easy to read, don?t you know?

Page 12
Mari-san: Ma?Makunouchi-kun is just the object of study for my articles!
Itagaki: I never said that it was anything about senpai~~
Mari-san: ~~~
Itagaki: Being that we?re on the same team of misfortune, would you like to date me!?  You are gorgeous so it would be welcome!
Mari-san: There?s nothing light about you.  Do your best in the tournament knowing that.
Itagaki: Light punches make up for themselves in large numbers!  I?ll get an A in the A Class!!
Mari-san: Hm, I wonder how serious he really is.  As always, he?s a boy without a firm grasp on things.  His goal? hm, ? that distant back?  He himself seems to believe that, but whether he?s still no match for his senpai or not will be revealed in the A Class tournament.
Kimura: So Mari-chan went to see you?
Aoki: Fuji-san came to see us!
Aokimura: He said there?ll be a special edition with interviews from all those performing in the A Class tournament~
Itagaki: (So it wasn?t my very own article?)  Did you talk about our ambitions?  Something like ?Complete and total victory?!?
Kimura: Nah.
Aoki: Like this.

Page 13
Kimura: Steadily complete small tasks!
Aoki: Never forget their accumulation!!  
Aokimura: It?s just exactly what Ippo proved to us.  Before the larger thing that lies ahead, clear the smaller goals that lie much closer.
Itagaki: Aha! (A goal!!)
Aoki: I?m going back to basics.  Rather than relying on the frog, it?s gonna be left, left, left!
Kimura: I?ll use my legs properly without being lazy.  I?ll fight while constantly guarding my distance.
Itagaki: (I should also put ?total victory? aside for now and focus on a smaller goal.)  Hmmmmm?  (But usually I just feel like I want victory.  Well I guess when you put it this way, for now, I could stop thinking about the Japanese title.)

Page 15
Ippo: Goals!?
Itagaki: That?s right.  Everyone?s working hard while focusing on their own goals.  
Ippo: Everyone?s motivated~~  So I guess your goal is victory, right!?
Itagaki: Not exactly.  I guess you could say it should be something closer.  Something small.  IF, just say, you found yourself in a real pinch in the middle of a match, I?m wondering, how would you get out of it?
Ippo: You said?IF... but you know, I?m always in pinches like that.

Page 16
Ippo: The other day I was caught in so many and there was nothing I could do so, I started thinking I should just touch him once, and after managing that, I moved to 5 times.  Just like that I kept making the goal bigger and moving forward.  
Itagaki: I see?  First I have to know the enemy!  Can I go to your room!?
Ippo: Y?yeah, sure.
Itagaki: I?ll go read the records from your match with Karasawa~
Ippo: ? (Has he gotten a little nervous?  It?s only natural since his opponent is Karasawa-san.  Without a doubt I expect it will be a tough match.  My prediction?  Who will win!?  I want Manabu-kun to do his best?but)

Page 17
Ippo: (Both of them are stylish fighters with fast feet, and top-notch counters.  Coming face-to-face against copies of themselves, it?s going to become a war of nerves.  With very little easing of that tension during the match, the factor that will determine victory or defeat will be the strength to keep up that speed until the very end.  Certainly?fighting for full rounds, the one who can unleash even the smallest bit more punches will determine the outcome. I bet it will become that kind of long, difficult match.)
Itagaki: I saw this match in the hall.  It was a good match-up, I guess that?s all you could say. Senpai pushed him non-stop from beginning to end.

Page 18
Itagaki: With a left hook, he went flying and it ended in a KO.  I thought he died right then and there.  Was it really such an awesome ending, I can?t remember.  !  (Japanese featherweight title match, Makunouchi Ippo versus Karasawa Takuzou, Round 2, 2 minutes, 15 seconds, TKO)

(Round 2, 2 minutes, 15 seconds)

Itagaki: Got it!  My goal!!
Side text: The goal, surpass Ippo!  Itagaki is now fired up!!


----------



## Punpun (Jun 19, 2010)

Good news, Itagaki's match should be short then.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 19, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So we once again get foreshadowing for Ippo vs Itagaki? I always wondered why Mori threw so much in...probably just to insert interest, and nothing more. Considering the way the manga has been going, though, I wouldn't be surprised at a soap opera -- Ippo vs Itagaki for Kumi's heart. I really hope we get long chapters of Itagaki sitting alone in his room, with the blinds down, and this song playing in the background:


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 19, 2010)

OHHH THANK YOU SSJIAN1


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Jun 19, 2010)

surpass ippo! i wanna see that, thanks ssjian1 for the translation

ch.39

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K4oMElyTrIQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## adventxero (Jun 20, 2010)

nice job trafalgar! good to see ya back


----------



## korshil (Jun 20, 2010)

soooo.if we got 898 which was last week's chapter,what about this week's chapter.is it  possible to have a leak today or tommorow?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jun 20, 2010)

pffftttt. Itagaki needs to cool his jets thinking he can pass Ippo. :rofl
Ippo would beat him even worse than he did Kurasawa, Itagaki wouldn't be able to take a single punch from the curent Iron semi Iron fist Ippo....

Hell, even against Woli, before Woli pulled out the Smash and all his crazy shit, even Miguel admitted Ippo was simply too strong and would have destroyed Woli if he stuck totally too boxing. Itagaki is basically a less agile version of Woli before he started using freedom, with weaker punches, and who Ippo would probably be able to predict rather easily. +++ Woli match shows Ippo is prepared for any counter punching with his knee junk. 

I hope Itagaki losses or something just so he stops that comparing. really, he shouldn't honestly be able to beat kurasawa anyway....
Off course, it's basically impossible tat Itagaki losses to any of the known featherweights fighting right now due to the whole baton pass thing, but oh well. Maybe Jason Osuma can come back at Random, take the title, and be a new goal or something....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2010)

You're getting pretty cocky, Itagaki


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks puar


----------



## korshil (Jun 22, 2010)

uuum guys?i wanna ask something irrelevant but it's still about HNI.apart from their match,did ippo spar with mashiba at any point?ih yes,in which chapter?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 22, 2010)

korshil said:


> uuum guys?i wanna ask something irrelevant but it's still about HNI.apart from their match,did ippo spar with mashiba at any point?ih yes,in which chapter?



He sparred with Mashiba before fighting Gedo, sometime in the mid to late 700s...


----------



## Gunners (Jun 23, 2010)

Why is Itagaki worrying about that piece of shit Japanese world title? You'd think he'd have his eyes set on the WBC or WBA strap. Title like that should be seen as one of many stepping stones, not a life time achievement for someone like Itagaki.


----------



## Aruarian (Jun 23, 2010)

Japanese World Title?


----------



## Gunners (Jun 24, 2010)

Seems Itagaki is having flash backs of the people who suggested that he will one day want to fight Ippo. 

My guess is Ippo will whoop his ass, similar to how Date whooped his ass in the last defence of the Japanese title. Guess this means he will leave the main cast soon?

That being said, where did this shit about him and Kumi come from? Isn't she 4 years his senior? I don't remember them spending any quality time together either.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 24, 2010)

i honestly do not think that itagaki will fight ippo or try to get kumi... would be bullshit :>


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 24, 2010)

...and Kumi never give a chance


----------



## korshil (Jun 25, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> ...and Kumi never give a chance



or itagaki will just throw nanako to ippo and have a chance for flirting kumi.personally i hate mari.she filled ippo's mind with doubts once,when she told him his punches are light(as if she had met another boxer with stronger punches),and now she tries to create a rivalry between ippo and itagaki(one that has the possibility to be turned into hatred if itagaki steals kumi from ippo)so she can have ippo for herself.personally i dont think she has a chance with ippo.b**ch


----------



## Pandorax (Jun 25, 2010)

korshil said:


> personally i hate mari.she filled ippo's mind with doubts once,when she told him his punches are light(as if she had met another boxer with stronger punches),and now she tries to create a rivalry between ippo and itagaki(one that has the possibility to be turned into hatred if itagaki steals kumi from ippo)so she can have ippo for herself.personally i dont think she has a chance with ippo.b**ch



Wooow, i sense alot of hostility in here.
xD


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 25, 2010)

korshil said:


> or itagaki will just throw nanako to ippo and have a chance for flirting kumi.personally i hate mari.she filled ippo's mind with doubts once,when she told him his punches are light(as if she had met another boxer with stronger punches),and now she tries to create a rivalry between ippo and itagaki(one that has the possibility to be turned into hatred if itagaki steals kumi from ippo)so she can have ippo for herself.personally i dont think she has a chance with ippo.*it**



that's not all, I think Mari tries to create a Miyata V2. 





PS: needs translation!!!


----------



## VonDoom (Jun 26, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> i honestly do not think that itagaki will fight ippo or try to get kumi... would be bullshit :>



Yeah, I'm thinking the "Will Itagaki become Ippo's rival?" subplot is just a fakeout like the "Is Takamura's retina detatched?" subplot from way back when.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 26, 2010)

wow, commander with every soldier + these 2 giants, overkill ^_^


----------



## ssjian1 (Jun 26, 2010)

*Round 899 translation*

ENJOY!  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 899 ? Goal: ?Makunouchi Ippo?
Page 1
Side-text: We?re moments away from the A Class Tournament!  ? now it?s our turn!!

Page 2
Takamura: The other guys haven?t been showing up here lately.  They must?ve finally gotten sick of you.
Aoki: Of course they won?t come here, our matches are getting close and I?m trying to maintain my diet.  Even Ippo?s not coming because he doesn?t want to eat in front of me.
Takamura: I must say, it is truly amazing that you can go on a diet while being surrounded by food like this.  I respect that one part about you.
Aoki: Call it my strong will.
Tamakura: Surely, the possibility of achieving greatness is hidden within you.

Page 3
Takamura: So long as it?s anything but boxing.
Aoki: Shut up!  This is my moment.  I will emerge victorious in the A Class, recover my lost ranking, and definitely put my hands on the belt!!  Come on, give me a response!
Takamura: ?So, how will it go down?  Will all three of you rise up victoriously?
Aoki: That?s a no-brainer, is what I?d like to say, but? there is one guy who won?t be climbing up?
Takamura: Oh?

Page 4
Itagaki: Ah! Tch?!  Bwah!
Shinoda: That?s enough!  You?re getting hit too much Itagaki!!
Kimura: What?s wrong? I am in a larger class here.  I haven?t been overdoing it, have I?
Yagi-san: What?s wrong with Itagaki-kun?  Is it a side effect of the weight training? 
Shinoda: No, on the contrary, Kimura is the one probably more adversely affected by the weight training.  How should I say this?

Page 5
Shinoda: In Itagaki?s case, maybe it?s best to call him a performer.  Unless he puts effort into it and concentrates, he can?t unleash his real power.  And then, he?s the type of guy without any firm grasp on things, who doesn?t realize his full potential until he takes off that seal on the actual day of the match.  I suppose for today this is the effort he?ll put into training.  I bet he wants to remove the seal and dazzle everyone with 3 consecutive victories, huh.
Itagaki: Hellooo
Ippo: ?.

Page 6
Ippo: Guys like Kimura-san and Aoki-san have crossed fists for hundreds of rounds, so they?ve outgrown your habit.  As veterans, they?ve done away with those feelings you have.  When it?s your first time in this kind of tournament, of course you don?t have that experience, but it?ll be alright.  Yeah.
Itagaki: Uhh? Ah, yeah I get it.  You?re comforting me, right?
Ippo: I was encouraging you.
Itagaki: No, no, please don?t worry about me.  On the day of my matches, somehow I?ll pull myself together.
Ippo: (He?s seriously saying that.  This is the good thing about him.  If I can?t get serious before one of my matches, I?m nothing but miserable, but not him?)

Page 7
Itagaki: The ?pulling myself together? is not about winning or losing, but whether or not I can complete my goal?
Ippo: Goal?  What kind of goal did you decide on?
Itagaki: (Makunouchi Ippo vs. Karasawa Takuzou, Round 2, 2 minutes, 15 seconds, TKO; Round 2, 2 minutes, 15 seconds.  I will win faster than Senpai!  But there?s no way I can say something so lofty right in front of the very person I want to beat?)  More importantly than that, I have a question for you.  Do you mind?
Ippo: What is it?
Itagaki: It?s a given that I?ll win in this match, right?  ?So then, what round do you think it will be?
Ippo: Huh? (There?s no ?lose? option.)  Ummm?

Page 8
Itagaki: You can be brutally honest.
Ippo: Hmmmm? The tournament has a 6 round rule, right?  It might be decided early with a piercing counter somewhere along the lines.  
Itagaki: Please say what you really feel.
Ippo: Because both of you have fast feet, and are superb at keeping the right distance? I think it will become a match where it?s difficult to take a clean hit, and?
Itagaki: Senpai!
Ippo: ~~~ ? ?
Itagaki: WELL!?  WHAT WILL IT BE!?
Ippo: Alright already!

Page 9
Ippo: You?ll win by decision!!  O-oh no, are you upset?  (I did say he would win though?)
Itagaki: A victory by decision? you say?  Thank you very muuuch!  I?ll do my best!
Ippo: Please do!

Page 10
Itagaki: (Every time I spar I realize it even more.  I don?t have any punches that could end a match in an early round.  I have been winning relatively early but? for almost all of them, it was a case of using the enemy?s power against them with my counters.  And also because of the difference in our speeds.  Karasawa-san is not only fast, but he won?t give himself to me like the rest of them.  Without depending on my counters, if I want to win, I?ll hit his body little by little and slow his movements.  Then I?ll aim higher and? that?ll be the match.  But supposing I do that, and then try to knock him down with a big one, I might wind up getting hit with a counter instead.  Karasawa-san by Round 2, 2 minutes and 15 seconds.  To defeat a running A Class boxer in about 5 minutes? When I actually think about it, it?s incredible.)

Page 11
Itagaki: I?m home now! (?Tatta ima Tadaima: This very moment I?m home!? This is a classic Manabu pun, using the similar sounding Tatta ima and Tadaima.)
Itagaki?s Dad: Welcome home?Supper?
Itagaki: Tomorrow?s the weight check so I don?t need it tonight.  
Itagaki?s Dad: Hey now, I specially prepared it tonight.  But our dining room table is always dining light, eh?  
Itagaki?s Mom: Only as light as the bread you bring home!  (Note: She?s talking about his wages here.)
Nanako: How wretched!
All: HA HA HA HA HA!
Itagaki: (It seems like they?re happily having such a painful conversation.  Once my fight money comes in, I?ll take them out for sushi-go-round.)

Page 12
Itagaki: (A running enemy in about 5 minutes?  Something that could be accomplished if I had Senpai?s punching power, huh?  My goal? I wonder if I set it too high?)
Mari-san: Isn?t everything you want?everything Makunouchi Ippo has?
Itagaki: Looking back, there was a lot to that comment after all.  Punching power, Kumi-san, the belt.  Senpai definitely has a lot but?  that is exactly why I aspire to be like him.

Page 13
Itagaki: I will definitely take the title that Senpai relinquished.  For that reason, I am prepared to climb the rankings and appear in a title match at any moment.  I must conquer the A Class Tournament without fail.
Imai: If you take the title by avoiding Makunouchi-san, is there any value in that belt!?
Itagaki: Shut up.  It?s not that I?m avoiding him.  We?re at the same gym, so I can?t challenge him.
Mashiba: If you keep winning and gaining power, the day will come when you want to test that power.
Itagaki: AHH that?s enough!  Shut up!  Shut up! ~~~

Page 14
Itagaki: Maybe it?s a result of the weight training.  I?ve gradually been getting upset.  *THIS IS MY SECRET CHALLENGE!!*   I just have to get out there and do it!  

Page 15
Shinoda(?): Raising the curtain for the A Class tournament!!

Page 16
Shinoda: LET?S GO!
Itagakimuraoki: YEAH!!
Takamura: Don?t rush like that?
Ippo: But it?s going to start soon!
Takamura: But the opening acts are going to be slow so it?s fine.
Ippo: There have been times when the matches end quickly in KOs one after another.
Takamura: It goes Itagaki, Kimura, then Aoki, right?  That order starts off strong and then fizzles out completely.  They call that anticlimactic.
Ippo: I don?t care what you say!

Side text: Itagaki starts off first!!
Bottom text: The author will be taking a break to do research.  Please be understanding during the wait.  Issue 32 will have a color opening in commemoration of the 900th chapter!


----------



## Inugami (Jun 26, 2010)

Mori gonna have hiatus  to do research? I hope that research its in order to fix his manga , still the guy deserves to have a break,damn almost 900 fucking chapters! I wish Togashi was a hard worker like him.


----------



## Dartmu (Jun 26, 2010)

thank you ssjian1
you are the One "The Chosen One"


----------



## adventxero (Jun 29, 2010)

next chapter will be awesome!!!  900 in chapters in!!!!!  Then in two years we will have the 100th!  So...by then we should be about done with the class A tournament XD


----------



## SuperShuter (Jun 30, 2010)

The manga has sort of implied that woli is going to be 1 of ippos most greatest oponments. Suggesting this, i am really hoping ippos fights from now on will be short and sweet, like in the old days when fights were only 5 chapters long showing a difficulty and overcomming it in 1 chapter.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 3, 2010)

thanks puar


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 3, 2010)

Do you think Itagaki will win one second faster than Ippo or one second slower?


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jul 3, 2010)

Itagaki needs a power punch.


----------



## Glued (Jul 3, 2010)

Itagaki should start chopping wood.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 3, 2010)

Lets hope he slips...


----------



## Gunners (Jul 3, 2010)

In my honest opinion it would be unrealistic for Itagaki to beat Saeki faster than Ippo did. He doesn't have the punch power necessary to put him out and due to the guys speed he shouldn't be able to land enough punches to get the TKO. 

Though he will likely beat Ippo's record, which will fuel his growing ego.


----------



## korpus (Jul 3, 2010)

Can't wait the for moment when Itagaki finally challenge Ippo just to get his face punched off.


----------



## adventxero (Jul 4, 2010)

he needs to be brought back down to earth.  Also, I think that Aoki will have a good fight...or at least it seems like it will


----------



## Butternips (Jul 5, 2010)

Any of you lovely folks read the raw?  I've found copies of it on youtube, but I've had no luck finding a site that hosts it in a quality that's readable.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 5, 2010)

The raw of chapter #900 is on youtube? Please post the link.


----------



## Powergems (Jul 5, 2010)

I cant believe 900 chapters and for a strange reason i dont see the light at the end of the tunnel. How long until the end? i got into this series not too long ago and by the time i caught up ( beginning of the Wally fight ) i swear i wonder how you readers from years ago endure reading once a week.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 6, 2010)

The pace is very slow.  Itagaki is going to get owned by ippo.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 7, 2010)

#900 HQ Raw thanks to Sugarboy from DynamiteGlove Forum:

Read Online


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 7, 2010)

thx eldrummer, although I am going to wait for Puar and co. I expect chapter 900 to be awesome. Here is hoping I am not disappointed. 

As to this wholeItagaki thing, I honestly hope he losses to someone who then goes on to become the champion. Itagaki may have been advertise as an elite, but I feel like he needs his own Date Vs Ippo kind of fight and loss. I wanna see him struggle a little. Although I realize he shouldn't given his speed junk. Oh well....

Class A tournament aside, I am far more interested in knowing what the hell Ippo is going to do next. I really hope that is commented on in some capacity and not just buried under the rubble of class A wtv.


----------



## perman07 (Jul 7, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Class A tournament aside, I am far more interested in knowing what the hell Ippo is going to do next. I really hope that is commented on in some capacity and not just buried under the rubble of class A wtv.


I actually reckon it's Takamura who will have the spotlight after this. He has only conquered 2 weight classes, I think he will have his 3rd now, he's had a few title defences after all, something he didn't have after the first title.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 8, 2010)

I hope Morikawa shows the Vorg world title fight but i dont think he will. He could show after the Class A arc the 3rd Takamura Title, news about Miyata, Sendo and Vorg (and maybe RBJ and Woli).


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 8, 2010)

Vorg has a title fight?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 8, 2010)

Well, it was shown before Ippo x Woli that he is ranked #1 in the world (in his weight class, which is different than Ippo's). So, he has priority to challenge the Champion and I expect it to be soon.


----------



## YnoT (Jul 8, 2010)

ok im bout 125 chapters in. is it worth goin the long haul??


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 8, 2010)

yep, it's absolutly worth it, especially for the takamura and sendo fights


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jul 8, 2010)

most def. with out a doubt.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 8, 2010)

Sure. Keep reading, my friend. The art will improve a lot and there are some EPIC things to happen ahead.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I took a look here and chapter #125


*Spoiler*: __ 



is after the Ippo x Okita fight (the disciple of Date). This guy will see some awesome things like Lalapallooza and Class A tournament very soon.


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 8, 2010)

whaaaaa need translation... ssjian1 I need you!!!


----------



## chronno00 (Jul 9, 2010)

Hello forum, I was absent for a long period of time since Im starting my own company, but now it is going smoothly so I have more free time to spend here, btw tomorrow is birthday . Neverthless I read all the latest HNI chapters and read the comments, I am also expecting to see the Vorg world title match


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 9, 2010)

[offtopic] Happy birthday in advance [/offtopic]


----------



## chronno00 (Jul 9, 2010)

Thanks Thanks, BTW does anybody know if the rumor of season 2 of New Challenger its true :S. Im still expecting that the animated series continues.


----------



## Puar (Jul 10, 2010)

chronno00 said:


> Thanks Thanks, BTW does anybody know if the rumor of season 2 of New Challenger its true :S. Im still expecting that the animated series continues.



The rumor was actually a follow-up feature film, presumably of the Kamogawa and Nekota Golden Age.  They'll probably get around to it in about the same time it took them to get around to the Trigun movie...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 10, 2010)

YnoT said:


> ok im bout 125 chapters in. is it worth goin the long haul??



If you're asking that 125 chapters in?

No


----------



## Butternips (Jul 12, 2010)

Late to the party on this, but thanks for posting the raw link, El!


----------



## ssjian1 (Jul 13, 2010)

*Round 900 translation*

ENJOY!  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo – Round 900 – Secret challenge

Page 1 (IMG_0003)
Side text: Raising the curtain for the A Class Tournament!  And how does Itagaki feel right before his big debut..?
Takamura: What gives man?  Don’t tell me you don’t even know what an anticlimax is?  I’ll explain everything so just wait a minute.  Hey—  Ah!  I SAID WAIT!  WHAT ARE YOU TRYING TO DO, YOU BASTARD?
Ippo: Oh don’t you know?  I’m really in a hurry here.

Page 2
Page 3
Takamura: Yo check it out.  Seems like it’s not Itagaki’s turn yet, huh?
Ippo: Thank goodness.
Crowd: Ahh!  It’s Takamura and Makunouchi!  It’s the world champion!  The real deal!
Takamura: What match is it now?
Crowd: It’s the fourth.  They’re doing the Bantam class now so your Itagaki will be the one after the next one.
Ippo: UWA!  It’s really soon, isn’t it!  I have to go to the waiting room.
Takamura: By the way, I suppose you don’t need that sign of yours, right?
Crowd: N-no…
Ippo: LET’S HURRY!!

Page 4
Takamura: This place?
Ippo: All 3 of them have the same waiting room.  WE’RE HERE TO CHEER FOR YOU!
Takamura: I SHOWED UP FOR YOU!
Itagaki: Hey thanks, we’re counting on your cheers.
Ippo: You’re first, right Manabu-kun?  I’ll cheer for you~  What’s wrong?
Itagaki: Nothing…

Page 5
Itagaki: Please watch me!
Ippo: Yeah, do your best!  And Aoki-san and Kimura-san too, do your best!  I’ll scream with all my might, so don’t worry!
Takamura: Screaming your head off won’t help anyone win. 
Ippo: Can’t it maybe help someone do something?
Kimura: Does that mean you won’t cheer for us, Takamura?
Takamura: I will not.
Kimura: What the hell did you come here for anyway?!

Page 6
Ippo: I’ll cheer enough for 2 people, so it’ll be alright!
Aoki: We’re counting on you.
Shinoda(?): Well they’re waiting for you up there!  Let’s head up to the ring!
Itagaki: Yes, sir!

Page 7
Takamura: What’s up?  You ain’t going?  You’re worried about Itagaki?
Ippo: Didn’t he seem weird?  He never got into the spirit of things, and…
Takamura: I wonder.
Ippo: He’ll definitely be normal for the actual match, right?  Everything’s fine, right?
Takamura: The awesome me couldn’t care less, but your voice is just a tiny bit too loud.  The enemy’s spy is standing right over there.
Ippo: HUH!?

Page 8
Sanada: Calling me a “spy” is harsh, wouldn’t you say, World Champion?
Ippo: Sanada-san!!
Takamura: Hmph, anywho this elite champion is heading up the ring first.
Sanada: See you!
Ippo: … …  Did you hear what I said?
Sanada: Nope.  
Sanada: Here.
Ippo: This?
Sanada: Your injuries from the match the other day haven’t gone away yet, I bet.  It was such a violent match and all.

Page 9
Ippo: You were watching!?  Thank you!!
Sanada: That Woli fellow scared me out of my mind.  There sure are some awesome fighters left in the Orient.  However, in the end, you pulled through as always.
Ippo: No, that was just luck….
Sanada: So Itagaki-kun is not feeling himself?  I was just thinking we have some awesome fighters within our own country too.  And if he’s not himself today then maybe Karasawa will have a shot at the championship.
Ippo: P-please keep it a secret!!
Sanada: Well now… I wonder what to do.
Saeki: Do whatever you want.  But you still won’t have any championship.

Page 10
Saeki: ‘Cause I’m here.
Ippo: Saeki-san!
Saeki: Since I’m a seed I don’t have a match today.  So let’s all sit together!  Man I’m so lucky.  I get to watch this Karasawa/Itagaki match with commentary from friends on both sides.
Sanada: Now that’s a spy.
Saeki: Hey, it’s a dog-eat-dog world.  
Ippo: (I’ll be watching this match with a friend of Karasawa-san and the next person Itagaki-kun will have to fight if he wins, Saeki-san.  This is going to get complicated.)

Page 11
Announcer: IT’S A KO!  The top ranked fighter loses!  The Bantam class is full of twists and turns!
Ippo: (The A Class Tournament…  this was where I met Saeki-san, and…)

Page 12
Ippo: (Vorg-san.  Only people with true power show up here.  It gets increasingly difficult to win and continue on.  But, it’s because of that difficulty that there’s so much value in earning the championship.)
Announcer: And moving on, we will now have the first match of the A Class Boxer, Monetary Prize Tournament’s Featherweight class!
Crowd: … … … … … … 

Page 13
Saeki: Look, the cheers have gotten noticeably louder.  It seems like it’s time for a fighter who grabs the crowd’s attention to enter the ring.
Sanada: Sadly, it seems like these are not cheers for our Karasawa.
Saeki: Rookies are always wearing the “shoes of hope”.  
Sanada: Sorry to burst your bubble, but I heard that this rookie’s not feeling himself, whereas Karasawa is as fit as ever.  “Shoes of hope” or not, he’s going to be forced to show his true colors to the veteran fighter.
Saeki: –them’s fighting words 
Ippo: DO IT MANABU-KUN, GO, GO, MANABU-KUN!!!!
Ippo: Huh, you say something?
Saeki: F-forget it.
Sanada: Please continue with your cheers.

Page 14
Fuji-san:–Well now, it’s time for the man of the hour, genius Itagaki Manabu, to make his entrance into this tournament.
Takamura: Hmph.  He’s still just a little baby chick.
Mari-san: Even so, he already knows how to fly.
Fuji-san: How will you flap your wings today?  Let’s watch very carefully.
Takamura: (It’s not about how he flies.  It’s a matter of how high he can fly.  He’ll probably hold back until Ippo lets go of the belt from their class.  But if that’s the case, he ain’t soaring at all; he’s just flying at low altitude.  You have talent and you work hard, and then, the height you fly depends on what you’re looking at.  Itagaki—where the hell are you looking!?)

Page 15
Announcer: From the blue corner, it’s Itagaki Manabu!!
Shinoda: Well, let’s go!
Itagaki: Please wait. 
Shinoda: Take a deep breath.
Yagi-san: (This is rare.)
Coach: (Is he nervous?)

Page 16
Itagaki: (Round 2, 2 minutes, 15 seconds.  Makunouchi Ippo’s KO time.  End the fight faster then senpai.  Defeat the opponent Karasawa in about 5 minutes.  Is it possible?  For me!?)
Shinoda: I’m opening the door, Itagaki.
Itagaki: …… (I’ll do it.  My A Class Tournament starts here.  And—)

Page 17
Itagaki: (So does my own secret battle!)
Ippo: Ah there he is!  Manabu-kun!  Manabu-kun! Manabu-kun! Manabu-kun!

Page 18
Itagaki: (Makunouchi Ippo—it’s on!!)
Side-text: This tournament is a challenge with Ippo!  Itagaki starts the battle!!


----------



## adventxero (Jul 13, 2010)

You have talent and you work hard, and then, the height you fly depends on what you’re looking at. Itagaki—where the hell are you looking!?

That line was very awesome


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks, ssjian1!


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 13, 2010)

thanks for the trans ssjian1!
i hope this match ends soon and we'll see aoki and kimura


----------



## Inugami (Jul 13, 2010)

Only AoKimura can save this fail of Arc .


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 13, 2010)

New Raw (#901)out thanks to Sugarboy from DG forum: Link removed


----------



## chronno00 (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks ssjian1 and thanks to you too Eldrummer for the raw, time to see what Itagaki is made of


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 14, 2010)

So this chapter showed 10 seconds of the fight... How many chapters we gonna have?


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 14, 2010)

i hope manabu finishes this fast, not because i like him, but i want to see aoki and kimura


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 14, 2010)

Damn!
I want to see how Karasawa kick the face of that b****

Thank for the Raw, the traslation and the for the next in adv xD


----------



## chronno00 (Jul 14, 2010)

Well I suppose Mori wants for Manabu Ko Karasawa faster than Ippo. So he is detailing every second of the match :s. And Im also expecting the return of Aokimura as great fighters. Also if they plan to do an OVA of the golden age of kamogawa it will be awesome


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 14, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Only AoKimura can save this fail of Arc .



Seriously... Your TRYING way too hard to be hater. How can an Arc be "fail" if IT JUST STARTED??? Not a single fight has taken place yet, and god forbid Mori actually include some fucking CHARACTER DEVELOPMENT prior to the fights beginning. I mean, we all know that eventually Manabu and Ippo are going to fight, but now we are actually starting to SEE why that fight will take place, and provide eventual justification for that fight (whenever it happens). You may not enjoy Manabu as a character, but at least let the arc develop and be completed before you declare it "fail..."


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Jul 14, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Seriously...* Your TRYING way too hard* to be hater.



No, it was pretty easy...but more than hate I'm disappointed.


----------



## James (Jul 15, 2010)

So how much happens in this 10 seconds? I can't be arsed reading the raw. Are they basically supposed to be moving fast enough that the audience can just see zwee fighting?


----------



## Gunners (Jul 15, 2010)

James said:


> So how much happens in this 10 seconds? I can't be arsed reading the raw. Are they basically supposed to be moving fast enough that the audience can just see zwee fighting?



Nah, half the chapter was them stepping into the ring and Takamura talk. Other half was fight, it wasn't portrayed a high speed, just Itagaki establishing the higher ground so to speak.


----------



## ssjian1 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Round 901 translation*

Thanks for the raw.  Here is a translation 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 901 ? High Speed Battle

Page 1
Text: Feeling determination in his chest, Itagaki flies into the ring!!

Page 2
Itagaki: GAKKIIIIIIIN!
Announcer: He did a full turn in mid-air!
Itagaki: Thank you, thank you!
Announcer: And so the star of hope energetically lands into the ring!

(TN note: Itagaki says ガッキーン　[Gakkiiiiiiin], which I believe comes from this robot guy (Ga Kiin):  , when he strikes a pose and is about to do something very cool.  Ga kiin is short for ?Gathering Keen? or focusing your energy before heading into battle.  Itagaki even poses like this guy if you look closely.)

Page 3
Fuji-san: What is ?Gakkiiiiiiin??
Mari-san: He took it from his name: I-ta-GA-KI
Takamura: (I?d give it a 40.)
Saeki: What a nimble kid!  I wish he had chosen a different sport.
Sanada: Those springs of his are quite fearful.  He fights using those motor nerves.  For his defense, he likes forcing his opponents to swing and miss at his swaying body.  Once he dodges their attacks and builds a rhythm, without changing that cheerful personality, he unleashes his own wild combos.
Ippo: You really know a lot about Manabu-kun!
Sanada: I watched his videos countless times with Karasawa.
Saeki: Did you guys come up with a counter-measure?  If you go by my diagnosis, I?d say Itagaki has the edge in speed just a little.
Sanada: He?s definitely faster.  But for some reason?

Page 4
Announcer: From the red corner, Karasawa Takuzou!!!  The experienced fighter who has fought in a title match now turns to face and strike the young genius!
Sanada: ? for some reason, Itagaki will feel as though he himself is slower.
Saeki: Oh?
Ippo: ?  (Why!?  Why will you feel slower for some reason?)

Page 5
Announcer: Both fighters will return to their own corners, then all that?s left is the sounding of the gong!
Itagaki: He?s got awesome abs.  It?s asking too much to try to weaken those with my body blows.  He built those up especially for his match with senpai.  In order to beat him by Round 2, 2 minutes, 15 seconds, well now? What should I do?  What should I do!?
Kimura: Do it, man.
Aoki: Itagaki!
Fuji-san: Now then?
Ippo: It?s going to start!

Page 6
Announcer: There?s the gong!!  Will that talent of yours stand up against the top ranked fighter, Itagaki Manabu!!  Will your career bounce back here, Karasawa Takuzou!!!

Page 7
Itagaki: (I have no time to be worrying.  Right from the start, I?ll spread my wings and fly!)
Karasawa: (First off, I?ll see what you?re made of!)

Page 8
Page 9
Page 10
Karasawa: Ah..
Crowd: ? ? ? ? J-just now, did he land a hit!?  What hit him??

Page 11
Announcer: From the get-go, it?s a high speed battle!  The opening hit goes to Itagaki!!
Fuji-san: He lowered his body at the very last possible moment!
Mari-san: With that exchange, he confirmed to himself that his speed is greater.

Page 12
Itagaki: (It?s not by all that much? but I am faster.)
Karasawa: (If this is the case, I?m vulnerable to his counters.)
Itagaki: (I?ve got plenty of time left.  I?ll take advantage of my counters first, and then unleash a barrage of attacks until the referee stops the match.  Well, that would be ideal anyway.)
Karasawa: ? ?
Ippo: I thought his opportunity to win was just crushed, but his facial expression hasn?t changed.
Sanada: As expected, Karasawa is calm.  But I wonder what he?s thinking on the inside?.honestly.  His movements are faster than our speed set during practice.

Page 13
Karasawa: (Ah?I?m surprised!  What speed.  It took a lot just to keep up with him.  Calm down!  Haven?t you practiced well enough for this!?  It?s alright.  Have confidence.  Remember your training!  Here he comes.  He?s fast.  Watch out!)

Page 14
Announcer: Itagaki commences the attack!  But Karasawa sees everything and blocks it all!
Itagaki: (So he can keep up with this speed.)
Announcer: There?s a gap!  And now a counterattack!  This time is Karasawa!  Enough to make anyone dizzy, these two now trade places in the exchange!
Side-text: The battle accelerates even further!


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks a lot, ssjian1!


----------



## Badalight (Jul 15, 2010)

So as you can see by my sig, I've started reading this manga.

I'm enjoying it so far, but I heard it goes real downhill at a certain point.

Is that true?


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 16, 2010)

Keep reading, the manga is awesome. Things just get better and better.

There's an arc that starts at chapter 700 (or something) that most people find boring, uninspired, bullshit... In my opinion its not that bad. The thing is that we have some bad fights and it's horrible to read a bad fight weekly. I can cope with it but most people dont.

EDIT: you are gonna see lots of EPIC things ahead, so enjoy yourself.


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 16, 2010)

no!! now is Wimpo vs Faster


Faster is karasawa kakakaka


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 16, 2010)

Itagaki is getting the traditional 'green eye' of the HnI anime...

But this time it's symbolic of jealousy, not guts. Now he's even trying to beat Ippo's record to send out a sort of challenge? One way or another, this is ending up with him on the hospital bed.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 16, 2010)

I used to like Itagaki but now I want someone to beat the breaks off of him. There's something about him that now makes me sick, he's behaving like a snake. 

When Ippo fights him though he should come into this.










I don't even want it to be a long and drawn out fight, I literally want Ippo to break him in 2 rounds.


----------



## Inugami (Jul 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I used to like Itagaki but now I want someone to beat the breaks off of him. There's something about him that now makes me sick, he's behaving like a snake.



Well Mori already give us that with that RBJ sparring , for me the awful thing about Itagaki it's the bunch of chapters Mori waste on the less charismatic boxer in the Kamogawa gym , we already got the Kohai vs Senpai match with Geromichi and was fine and fast , I'm more interested in the new Sawamura career has a trainer , and Sendou/Vorg matches.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 16, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I used to like Itagaki but now I want someone to beat the breaks off of him. There's something about him that now makes me sick, he's behaving like a snake.
> 
> When Ippo fights him though he should come into this.
> 
> ...



Hahaha, those dark looks he was shooting Ippo _were_ quite snake-like, I must say. We've already seen what Ippo did to his other Kohai...would be hilarious if he came out against Itagaki and had another first round like that one. I have to say, I'd be quite interested in watching them clash...Mori has been teasing readers for a long while now, as the flashbacks in this chapter reminded me.

I know I'm not with the majority in this, but I quite like Itagaki's presence in the gym...the bullet time silliness aside, he inserts some flavour here and there, and I can understand a highly talented rookie like that being frustrated at not being able to aim for the Japanese title. The Kumi thing is very odd, though...has he ever really even had an extended conversation with her? Amusingly enough, I get the feeling that Mashiba would be more pleased with Itagaki dating her than Ippo. He seemed to almost like Itagaki, for some reason.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jul 17, 2010)

Itagaki walked out like a badass 

Glad to see Vorg get a panel


----------



## Puar (Jul 18, 2010)

On a random side note, I kind of hope that Saeki's Flicker Jabs get highlighted again...  It'd give us an excuse to have more Mashiba and Itagaki action, which pretty much always ends up being gold.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 19, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Itagaki is getting the traditional 'green eye' of the HnI anime...
> 
> But this time it's symbolic of jealousy, not guts. Now he's even trying to beat Ippo's record to send out a sort of challenge? One way or another, this is ending up with him on the hospital bed.



I actually watched the takumura vs hawk fight of HNI the new challenger recently, and I notived Takumara had blue eyes when he beat hawk. So in HNI, blue>>>> green. 

-----

About Itagaki, well if he fights Ippo, it wold kind of be like a make-up for Ippo not facing Miyata. However, I would say given how we saw Ippo do against pre-freedom woli, I don't see Manuba having any kind of chance, at all. Short of these next two fights giving itagaki some kind of4xxxhx skill boost or something, he ain't gonna touch ippo. 

PS: after reading the woli fight a third time in full, it's become my 7th favorite fight in the manga. IMO- it was great, and really if you just suspend ya disbelief with the monkey business, it was awesome.

edit: thx 4 the chap Puar.


----------



## BlaZeR (Jul 20, 2010)

I really want to see him beat Ippo's record.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2010)

I want to see him flat on the canvas

Poor poor beautiful Karasawa >:

THROW YOUR POPSICAL STICKS AT THEM


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2010)

Also

"BUT I DON'T WANNA BE A SCHIZOPHRENIC!"


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 20, 2010)

I'm sure Sanada's comment will still come into play, where he said 'Karasawa says it feels like Itagaki is actually slower'. When that happens, it's usually because of a difference in timing and skill. Even if someone is quicker, as long as you're at least close to their level of speed you can still win if your timing and skill are more polished. Also, Itagaki's cocky wish for a quick KO may just land him in trouble, as it'll make him commit himself quite a bit...Karasawa should bait the counter with a feint, and then unleash whatever he has.


----------



## Jazzmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

What is this? Itagaki is Woli Lite now?


----------



## Inugami (Jul 20, 2010)

Eman5805 said:


> What is this? Itagaki is Woli Lite now?



Yes and expect more Bullcrap , funny thing I read in more forums that Woli was considered  the Ippo vs Itagaki replacement and now the majority of HNI's fanbase consider this Itagaki development for the Itagaki vs Ippo match that gonna be...yes... the Miyata vs Ippo replacement  .


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 20, 2010)

I think Itagaki will still end up winning either one second faster or one second slower than Ippo. Whatever Kawasawa has will only trouble Itagaki for a little while in the first round and be overcome.

On the other hand, there's a faint possibility Kawasawa has something, the match will turn into a disaster and he'll only just scrap out a win, in which case it'll be The Speed Star who he beats faster than Ippo did.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 20, 2010)

Dreambrother is right. Timing is one way of neutralising speed along with cutting the ring off, positioning and range. That being said, I hate how Ippo looks like a complete green horn at times, he shouldn't have to question why Kawarsa thinks he is slow for the most part Ippo deals with opponents faster than him yet he is able to neutralise their ''advantages''. 

I really hope Itagaki gets beaten to a pulp, as it is a manga he will likely succeed in what he wants to do but really speaking it is disrespectful to your opposition going in with the mentality of knocking them out quickly. As an fighter who fights on the outside he shouldn't abandon his style of fighting to go looking for the KO either. 

Ippo is going to have to teach young Icarus a lesson.


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 20, 2010)

ITT; Fans of ippo are old and embittered.


----------



## Puar (Jul 21, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> ITT; Fans of ippo are old and embittered.



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 21, 2010)

HnI #902 RAW by sugarboy from DG forum:

Mori Kaoru


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 21, 2010)

Well duh, this friend has 900 fucking chapters and Ippo isn't even halfway through ASEAN yet.


----------



## ssjian1 (Jul 21, 2010)

*Round 902 translation*

Enjoy! 


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 902 ? Accelerating Genius

Page 1
Side-text: Itagaki vs. Karasawa!  The start of the high speed battle!!
Kimura: They changed roles in the exchange.  Itagaki?s got the advantage in speed.
Aoki: But that difference is just barely noticeable now.
Kimura: If he can seize control of the pace,
Aoki: He?ll seize victory.

Page 2
Itagaki: (This left? it?s long!  If I get pushed back from one of these, my arm won?t reach him.)
Karasawa: (You and I are fellow outboxers!  However, I have the advantage in distance.  And making use of that, I?ll take control of the pace here and now!!)
Itagaki: (I?ll slip past and enter close combat?? No, I haven?t entered the phase to be forceful just yet.)  Ahhh!

Page 3
Ippo: Ahh!
Saeki: He took advantage of the kid for thinking he?d settle it in one fell swoop.
Itagaki: This is a lot of wind pressure!  If I took one of these, it?d be nasty.
Crowd: Look out!  Put up your guard!
Itagaki: If I stay like this, I won?t be able to dodge?
Ippo: !
Saeki: Hm

Page 4
Announcer: Ahhhh! He?s dodging by the very tip of his nose!  It?s risky but he won?t let Karasawa touch him!
Crowd: Ohh!  Ohhh!
Saeki: He just shifted up a gear!
Karasawa: Even though I?m this close I can?t hit him.  What a ridiculously nimble guy.  !

Page 5
Karasawa: That one was so close.
Sanada: (Don?t get impatient, Karasawa.)
Karasawa: Just a little further.
Sanada: (Your swings are getting bigger.)
Itagaki: Let him swing, let him swing, NOW!! 

Page 6
Karasawa: (Alright!)
Inner-Karasawa: (This?ll hit!)  !!

Page 7
Karasawa: (Slipping away!?)
Page 8
Page 9
Karasawa: Bwaa!
Saeki: What was that just now!?  Are you telling me he wrenched his neck like he was dodging and then countered from the inside!?  That?s a super high class technique!  Is that what they teach you at the Kamogawa Gym?
Ippo: I-it?s the first time I saw it too.
Itagaki: I got a nice response in my fist.  Can I finish it here?
Karasawa: I have no idea where I got hit from!  I?m panicking!
Inner-Karasawa: Don?t show it on your face!  He?ll take advantage of you!
Itagaki: !  (Not yet?)

Page 10
Sanada: You should have gone for it, Itagaki-kun.  Karasawa had damage.  The mental shock was especially big.  If you had unleashed a combo, you could have taken control of the pace for as long as Karasawa remained standing.
Ippo: H-he was hurt just now!?
Sanada: His match with you let him grow.  Karasawa was the type who wore his emotions on his sleeve.  He?s too honest.  That personality ruined him, and his condition and actions were easy to read.  However, while answering that weakness of his, he became able to suppress all his emotions.
Saeki: So he got good at deception?
Sanada: Please refer to it as strategy.  With it, Karasawa has superiority.  ?That is, he now has the chance to take advantage of his opponents.
Ippo: Strategy?
Itagaki: Huh!?

Page 11
Itagaki: (I thought he?d come, but he won?t.  Could it be that he was hurt from that?  Is he deceiving me!?  Hmph?  I have time.  I?ll calmly do it again.)
Announcer: Itagaki creates some distance temporarily and then launches his second attack!  Taking light steps!  

Page 12
Announcer: The high speed battle resumes?!!

Page 13
Fuji-san: They?re both fast.  They won?t allow themselves to be hit.  Karasawa is blocking, while Itagaki is forcing Karasawa to swing and miss.  There?s a difference here.  In every aspect, little by little, he exceeds in speed.
Mari-san: That gives birth to a certain luxury.  Right now, Itagaki?s in a state to choose punches.

Page 14
Announcer: He sticks a left!  Gradually Itagaki?s speed is taking control of this match!
Itagaki: (It?d be nice to get a right like the one earlier.  Shall I try to bait one out of him?)
Karasawa: (He won?t come forcefully.  Is he aiming for a counter?  I won?t take one so easily!)

Page 15
Karasawa: (Alright he stopped.  !)
Itagaki: (He comes that right!  I-ta-ga-ki-masu~~~)

Page 16
Announcer: A brilliant cross counter!!
Itagaki: (That facial expression is no deceit.  He?s still not hurt.  He was on the lookout for the counter, huh.  Did he endure it to that extent?)
Fuji-san: He clearly chose the right and took the counter, didn?t he?
Mari-san: Yeah.
Crowd: H-hey.  Wait a sec.  That?s amazing.

Page 17
Crowd: The difference in experience has no bearing on the match at all!  That?s great Itagaki!  Show us more~~~!  It?s a parade of high class techniques!
Itagaki: Ok, ok~~!
Saeki: Man that cheering is dangerous.
Sanada: Huh?
Saeki: He?s the type of guy who won?t be able to resist answering their cries.
Itagaki: (If you?re counting on me, then I have no choice!)
Karasawa: Uwa!
Ippo: He got even faster!
Saeki: At last we?ve hit top gear!

Page 18
Saeki: Is that the MAX for Karasawa?s speed?  Because if it is, no matter how well he can ?strategize?, if he can?t keep up there?s nothing else to talk about.
Sanada: ? 
Inner-Karasawas: (What do we do?  What will we do!?)
Karasawa: (Grrr? enough hiding who I am.  From here on out, I?ll follow my training honestly.  I too? will shift gears!!)
Side-text: Karasawa will change gears too!?  The high speed battle races to a new development!!


----------



## Lord Genome (Jul 21, 2010)

Saeki I'd going to be interesting, the only reason he originally lost to ippo was his lack of experience with gettin hit that hard. He's going to be around the same speed of itagaki and seems to be stronger so yeah


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 21, 2010)

Wow, already a translation? Thanks a lot, ssjian1!


----------



## Agmaster (Jul 21, 2010)

I want Itagaki prime vs Woli prime now.


----------



## Solon Solute (Jul 21, 2010)

Just caught up on the recent chapters. Really starting to like Itagaki envious development. Wonder how far Mori will take it.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jul 22, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I want Itagaki prime vs Woli prime now.




The scary part is their NEITHER is in their prime right now... They are both under 20 years old with Woli having 4 fights, and Itagaki having, what, 6-7? 

@ Gunners- Ippos not being a greenhorn as much as he is playing the role of "author's voice" in the manga, where questions are being asked to get explanations within the story. He does it all the time, or that role is switched over either Aoki, Kimura, or Itagaki, with Takamura giving the answer.

JihaD


----------



## Id (Jul 24, 2010)

Agmaster said:


> I want Itagaki prime vs Woli prime now.



I want Floyd vs Manny now, instead we are treated to Manny vs Marg. Total bullshit.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 24, 2010)

I want to see Tyson vs Ali.


----------



## Raviene (Jul 25, 2010)

Id said:


> I want Floyd vs Manny now, instead we are treated to Manny vs Marg. Total bullshit.



damn!! even here... fans are bitching but cant blame you though as i also hate what happened 



Gunners said:


> I want to see Tyson vs Ali.



w/ the way things are going.. this fight is more likely to happen than having those 2 drama queens enter the same ring 

though i am interested also in seeing a Itagaki vs Woli match down the road... it seems that Mori gave up on the idea of making Ippo a world class champion..

should change the title to _Hajime no Itagakimasu!!_


----------



## Gunners (Jul 25, 2010)

Ippo will be world class, his problem is he has ran into a lot of class opponents who didn't have the reputation. 

When all is said and done, Woli, Vorg, Mashiba, Sendo and Sawaramaru are good wins to have under your belt, he simply beat them down before the padded their record. He gave Date a good fight too, someone who earned Martinez's respect.


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 25, 2010)

xD
Although I hate to say, the probability of  Itagaki lose the battle is the same the announcement of the new Anime.


----------



## adventxero (Jul 27, 2010)

wow......that good? lol j/k


----------



## Nuzzie (Jul 28, 2010)

gooo karasawa kick his butt


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 28, 2010)

thanks puar ! 
can't believe how fast itagaki is


----------



## Vodrake (Jul 28, 2010)

I can never tell if Morikawa wants us to root for itagaki or not. Cuz at the moment, I kinda want him to get his smug face caved in...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jul 28, 2010)

It's like Sasuke. He and Miyata and Itagaki are popular inside Japan but outside it there's a significant faction who want to see their smug noses be shattered.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jul 28, 2010)

New RAW out (#903) thanks to sugarboy from DG forum: Chapter 38


----------



## buniq (Jul 28, 2010)

Thx Eldrummer, i cant stop read HnI...even itagaki´s fight 
BleSs


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2010)

Hahahahahahahahahaha I haven't laughed this much all day.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Dear oh dear. I have to say, I didn't think Mori would do that...

Karasawa is pretty cool.


----------



## Gunners (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Even if Itagaki knocks Kawarsa out with the next punch, his victory will not be better than Ippo's. When Ippo beat Kawarsa it was pretty much flawless. Itagaki underestimated his opponent and now he looks like a fool on the ground, it will be a stain on his victory.


----------



## buniq (Jul 28, 2010)

Gunners said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Even if Itagaki knocks Kawarsa out with the next punch, his victory will not be better than Ippo's. When Ippo beat Kawarsa it was pretty much flawless. Itagaki underestimated his opponent and now he looks like a fool on the ground, it will be a stain on his victory.



its beacuse ippo rulz!!.... i cant imagine itagaki beat kawarsa in a better fight than ippo, its just not possible
fool itagaki


----------



## Green Poncho (Jul 28, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hehahahah... that's right you maggot kneel before Kawarsa!


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 29, 2010)

just like say Woly "this is a boxer" hahaha


----------



## SuperShuter (Jul 29, 2010)

Is it me or is the manga looking much better now, since the sawamura fight (I think) the manga has seemed a bit of a mess for Ippo fights atleast. They said bigger and better after the 900th. Hopefully more is too come, but most of the ppl here are going get enoyed seeing as Itagaki is a useless dumb F****** character who should have never been invented. What was wrong with the Gero/Puke kid.


----------



## korshil (Jul 29, 2010)

Vodrake said:


> I can never tell if Morikawa wants us to root for itagaki or not. Cuz at the moment, I kinda want him to get his smug face caved in...



i'm personally rooting for karasawa.he looks cool.plus itagaki is almost as annoying ignorant and cocky as woli and i doubt he has the same amount of talent


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 29, 2010)

SuperShuter said:


> Is it me or is the manga looking much better now, since the sawamura fight (I think) the manga has seemed a bit of a mess for Ippo fights atleast. They said bigger and better after the 900th. Hopefully more is too come, but most of the ppl here are going get enoyed seeing as Itagaki is a useless dumb F****** character who should have never been invented. What was wrong with the Gero/Puke kid.



i really liked manabu in the beginning, especially his fight against Imai was really badass! 

Chapter 54
Chapter 54
Chapter 54


----------



## SuperShuter (Jul 29, 2010)

Yeah his fights were badass, and you can probably respect him if you sort of imagine the bullet time didn't happen. But I duno I guess i'm one of those people who would rather see more ippo development in the manga, because I know most of his traits are designed to be tackled at the end of the manga and its very complicated mixing romance along with a sports manga that latley has been hosting year long fights. 

BUT Ippo is pretty much the same as he started in the manga. I know he has made a bit of development with creating new goals but right at the moment he is clueless like he was at the begining with no real ambition of world contending. (I may be chatting rubbish as i can't really remember most of the manga) 

Everyone has already felt Itagiki was a useless character as the only thing to his personality with cockyness and they tried balancing this by making him poor lol. But its getting worse as now they are just re tracing Ippo's journey, which i'm not a fan of.

Actually I'll add a Equilibrium. I will gladly sit through all this and enjoy the whole thing, If Ippo can smash his face in at the end in a title match or has Ippo thrown it away already lol


----------



## Dream Brother (Jul 29, 2010)

Aww, stop the anti-Itagaki waves! He's fun, guys. He makes things interesting. I remember back when he sparred Randy, it felt like an electrical current out of nowhere, people started getting into the manga again and speculating on all sorts of stuff. That spar may have been one of my favourite moments from the series, actually. (The actual match with Miyata was anti-climatic.) We also have his relationship to Ippo, where he seems torn between jealousy, awe, and disbelief at Ippo's naiveté/'pure' mentality. The dirty looks he was shooting him in the dressing room before this current fight felt a lot like he was annoyed at Ippo, in a twisted sense, for not realising his own feelings in regard to him. It's like he's uncomfortable with being so jealous, and it annoys him even more when Ippo is so carefree and blissfully unaware of it all. It makes him feel even more like a bad guy. I quite like that dynamic. 

As I said before, though..._no_ clue where this Kumi crush came from, and I still wanna see Ippo cave him in...but for now I like Itagaki's presence in the manga.


----------



## MissingShinobi (Jul 29, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Aww, stop the anti-Itagaki waves! He's fun, guys. He makes things interesting. I remember back when he sparred Randy, it felt like an electrical current out of nowhere, people started getting into the manga again and speculating on all sorts of stuff. That spar may have been one of my favourite moments from the series, actually. (The actual match with Miyata was anti-climatic.) We also have his relationship to Ippo, where he seems torn between jealousy, awe, and disbelief at Ippo's naiveté/'pure' mentality. The dirty looks he was shooting him in the dressing room before this current fight felt a lot like he was annoyed at Ippo, in a twisted sense, for not realising his own feelings in regard to him. It's like he's uncomfortable with being so jealous, and it annoys him even more when Ippo is so carefree and blissfully unaware of it all. It makes him feel even more like a bad guy. I quite like that dynamic.
> 
> As I said before, though..._no_ clue where this Kumi crush came from, and I still wanna see Ippo cave him in...but for now I like Itagaki's presence in the manga.



Agreed.

I dislike some of the things he's doing, and the way he's acting about Kumi is a big question mark, but I enjoy his presence in the manga too.

I also kinda wanna see Ippo clobber several speedy opponents. Especially after Woli.


----------



## tfrankel (Jul 30, 2010)

*Ippo Is Speed King*

If you look back at all of Ippo's fights, some of his easier fights have been against speed kings. He never gets beat up bad facing a speed king. Now you can't use Miyata simply cause they only fought when Ippo was a noob, but look at Hayami, Saeki and Kawasara. Each of those were considered speed kings and Ippo whooped them in either first or second round without getting seriously hurt. Ippo is not just an outboxer specialist, he's also a speed king killer. I am not going to add Woli, since he was more like an nontraditional boxer than a speed king.


----------



## Dartmu (Jul 30, 2010)

waaa need translation!!!


thank ssjian1 in advance jojo


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 30, 2010)

This fight is looking pretty nice. It's a nice change of pace compared to alot of other fights. The last fight I remember having this sort of technical quick attacks feel was Sawamura Vs Mashiba. Granted, neither of those two were speed stars, but their fight had a similar feel. I hope this fight isn't over too quickly to be honest. I'd like to see Itagaki fail to meet his goal of surpassing Ippo in this fight, and from that, reconizing he needs to figure out this sort of quasi-conflict he has with his ambition and where or how high he wants to go. Against Saeki, I hope Itagki is thinking beyond simply beating Ippo's time or even fighting him. I think it would be kind of broing to see Itgaki Vs Ippo as it would just be a one-sided win in Ippo's favor after maybe 4 rounds trying to catch Itagki....

Maybe Itagaki could move down a weight class or move up to challenge someone. In the later case, I'd like to see him go against juniro ight weight Miyata. In the frmer case, maybe some dude referenced in the past who was washed up comes back for a last hurray on his way to challening the world or something.


----------



## Id (Jul 31, 2010)

Raviene said:


> damn!! even here... fans are bitching but cant blame you though as i also hate what happened



If he ends up fighting Cotto, I will literally flip shit.

I hope Khan vs Zab can be made in the near future. 

This manga needs a post time skip.


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2010)

Just a quick question, don't give me spoilers I'm only on chapter 450.

But does it seem like the manga is anywhere close to the end at this point? I mean, as of chapter 902.


----------



## insi_tv (Jul 31, 2010)

Badalight said:


> Just a quick question, don't give me spoilers I'm only on chapter 450.
> 
> But does it seem like the manga is anywhere close to the end at this point? I mean, as of chapter 902.



ippo is about to enter the world stage (at least i hope that )..
number of remaining chapters depends on how fast he goes to become the number 1 contender for martinez, could be 300 or 1000 chapters IMO


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2010)

Jeez, sounds like not much progress is made in the next 450 chapters.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jul 31, 2010)

^^^ I don't remember exactly where Chapter 450 is, but regardless, I think it was stressed many times that Ippo is a type who does not adapt to things well and only suceeds through having practiced something before. To that end, I think many of the matches that follow after chapter 450 are necessary. Not all, but many 

...



So call it a slow pace if you must , but in a sense, it suits the name of the manga and the main character of it. Besides, Mori has to make his money to


----------



## Badalight (Jul 31, 2010)

at chapter 450 he has already defended the title 4 times.

So that's half the manga, and he's been the japanese champion for quite awhile. It takes another 450 for him to break out of this slump?

Seems odd to me, then again there are other side characters who get their fights, but still...


----------



## Kirito (Jul 31, 2010)

Ippo must move a higher weight

and then conquer 8 weight classes


----------



## freetgy (Aug 1, 2010)

if that is the case, i doubt anyone of us will live long enough to see  that 

Well i don't mind itagaki, but he is too much of a Miyata Copy(looks, fighting style) to fit in the manga. Beeing always in the Shadows of Ippo doesn't help either.

I think him and Ippo might have a Date vs. Ippo moment later.
('your punches are light')


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 2, 2010)

whoo I enjoyed those last chapters. I kinda doubt Itagaki will finish Karasawa faster than Ippo.


----------



## thirteen (Aug 2, 2010)

that manga is great...just made me drop my first tear from any anime\manga

here is the famous moment 

warning...spoiler!


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 2, 2010)

how can ippo make you cry


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 3, 2010)

Nuzzie said:


> how can ippo make you cry



Only one time in Anime, when Vorg said his last japanese word "ARIGATO".


----------



## Nuzzie (Aug 3, 2010)

i retract that actually

i can see it making someone cry seeing how monumentally far the series has fallen


----------



## tfrankel (Aug 3, 2010)

*Ippo Still Rules*



Nuzzie said:


> i retract that actually
> 
> i can see it making someone cry seeing how monumentally far the series has fallen



To each their own. I rather like the pace of this manga. It's not rushed like other sports manga (eyeshield 21, prince of tennis, slamdunk) and forced to end early. The author takes his time to build things up and sets up good fights with linear progression. No magical time leaps here, or instantaneously gaining a new power. Anything earned in HNI, comes through hard training. Personally I hated the whole Woli beatdown, or the last 4 fights of Ippo, but it's all part of the authors plan to make Ippo grow.


----------



## the_ilest (Aug 3, 2010)

man, im a huge boxing fan. when i found out that they had a boxing manga it made my day. so im all the way caught up to 900. so is ippo a weekly manga or monthly?


----------



## Fran (Aug 3, 2010)

This manga needs to revive the old humour of Takamura/Aoki/Kimura


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 3, 2010)

the_ilest said:


> man, im a huge boxing fan. when i found out that they had a boxing manga it made my day. so im all the way caught up to 900. so is ippo a weekly manga or monthly?



its weekly


----------



## Rikishi (Aug 3, 2010)

This current fight's starting to seem like Woli vs Ippo all over again and not in a good way either.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the chapter. And there's no chapter next week (golden week).


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 3, 2010)

Another great chapter, now I need 2 translation or scans. T_T


----------



## Eloking (Aug 3, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> Another great chapter, now I need 2 translation or scans. T_T



Can he be trusted?


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 3, 2010)

Eloking said:


> Can he be trusted?


Sorry, but I don't understand you. What are trying to say?




Just in case I mean, not everyone knows Japanese
For that reason I need IO scan or otherwise the translation that always gives us ssjian1...

now... Can you be trusted? :/


----------



## ssjian1 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Round 903 translation*



Dartmu said:


> Another great chapter, now I need 2 translation or scans. T_T



I'm here, Dartmu!

Round 904 is on its way.  For now, although very late, here's Round 903!


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 903 ? Gear Change

Page 1
Karasawa: (Time to?change gears!!)
Ippo: !
Saeki: Karasawa?s revvin? up.
Itagaki: (The atmosphere just changed. He?s gonna attack.  Time to check it!  Who is faster?let?s see!!)

Page 2
Announcer: Both fighters dance around the center of the ring like the hands of a clock!
Fuji-san: It?s been about a minute since the start of the match.  Now that he?s seen what the opponent can do, how will Karasawa move forward?
Mari-san: Now?s a chance for him to show off all he?s learned during his career.
Ippo: Just a little bit further until they reach the distance where their arms can reach.
Saeki: If you?re an infighter, that is.  These guys are outboxers.  They?re already within hittin? range.

Page 3
Announcer: They?ve still got some distance between them, but they both launch their attacks!  Their punches explode at lightning speed!  Two fighters who share the same basic specialty.  So what is their strategy for this speed battle!?

Page 4
Page 5
Page 6
Page 7
Page 8
Page 9
Announcer: Karasawa retreats!!  The winner of the battle of speed is Itagaki!!  In spite of the difference in their careers, he emerges ahead here!

Page 10
Announcer: Having unleashed a small barrage, he takes some distance!
Crowd: Whoa Itagaki?s really good!  Come on, is he really a rookie!?
Kimura: Hey hey there?s nothing to complain about.  He won the exchange after all.
Aoki: What was up with him before the match?  Is it because they?ve got the same specialty but are at different skill levels?
Kimura: He?s built up a rhythm perfectly.  That?s part of it too.
Itagaki: An early round KO?

Page 11
Itagaki: IS POSSIBLE!!  Karasawa-san can?t keep up with me!  You?ve got your poker face on the outside, but I expect that on the inside you?re torn by stress.  I understand that very well.  As a fighter that deals in speed, if you lose in that specialty, that means all that?s left for you to do is push your way through an infight and look for a means of escape.
Saeki: He?s been forced to start dropping those feints of being calm and composed.
Sanada: In this case, he?s getting irritated.
Itagaki: I am well aware that I don?t have that much power in my punches.  But I have to give it my all now.  You must be getting upset.  That?ll cause you to get sloppy.

Page 12
Itagaki: Here he comes!  I really understand you very well.  For example, this left, will come out in a straight path from the tip of your shoulder and return in the exact same motion.  It?s a textbook jab that places the importance on pulling your fist back rather than pushing it out, and you must have practiced over and over.  This person is really too serious and hardworking.  And for that very reason?

Page 13
Itagaki: YOU?RE EASY TO READ!!
Crowd: Wooow!  He connected with him perfectly!
Itagaki: And on top of that, if you?re getting sloppy, then your step-in and flexibility are not as serious.  With my current pace, I could just as easily grab onto your glove with my bare hand.  I can definitely do this?

Page 14
Ippo: Amazing!  I thought for sure this would turn into a long and difficult match.  On top of being a long and drawn out war of nerves, I even thought it would come down to a decision.  When this match is over I have to go apologize.  With this development, he can win!!  The only problem left is how and when he can land a finishing blow.
Itagaki: ?I can do this.  About one minute left in Round 1!!  I?m earlier than expected, but there?s nothing wrong with that.  I will match his left, and with the punch I stole?no, inherited, from Miyata-san, strike his body with a right cross!!
Saeki: Hm, that is?
Ippo: (Jolt!!)
Itagaki: I don?t plan on ending it with just this one blow.  Once he gets a load of this, I?ll force a referee stop with a barrage.  Here he comes!  One!  Two!

Page 15
Itagaki: Three!!

Page 16
Itagaki: W- (what!?)
Side-text: Itagaki, suffers a stunning down!  What on earth happened!?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 3, 2010)

Man I hope ssjian1 comes to translate soon... these chapters look pretty fucking awesome... Is Karasawa using a swallow? It doesn't really make sense how he has that much power, though... 

EDIT: Thanks SSJ for 903!!!

JihaD


----------



## ssjian1 (Aug 4, 2010)

*Round 904 translation*

Enjoy Round 904 as well.  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 904 ? A humiliating tactic

Page 1
Top-text: Perfect timing!  Itagaki?s right cross explosion?!? 
Itagaki: Here he comes!  Do a head slip at the last minute, shift my body?s center forward, dodge his left by letting it slide over my shoulder, and then, cover that arm of his with my right.  One!  Two!  Three!!  Right cross counter?complete!!

Page 2
Itagaki: W- (what!?)

Page 3
Announcer: What a surprising down!!  The counter failed!  Itagaki crumbles to the canvas!!
Crowd: What was that!?  It looked like he threw himself right into it.
Ippo: ?. ?.
Saeki: My, my, my, he fell down.
Ippo: (Even though it looked like he had the timing down perfectly.)
Itagaki: (What is this!?  Why am I the one who?s fallen on his butt!?)

Page 4
Itagaki: (Given the circumstances, I know the counter failed.  But why?!  The timing was dead-on!  Why?  Why!?  This is strange!  Totally strange!!)
Referee: Four!!
Itagaki: Huh?
Referee: Five!!
Itagaki: OK OK!  I?ll get up.  I?m fine.  I?ll get?u-
Announcer: Ahhh he?s hurt!  Will he be unable to stand!?
Referee: Seven!! 
Itagaki: T?this is no time for playing around?Ahh!

Page 5
Referee: Eight!! 
Itagaki: Wahh!  Stop the count!  I?m ready, I?m ready!
Crowd: D-don?t be stupid!  Aren?t you staggering right now?  He?ll stop the match if you keep this up!
Ippo: TAKE YOUR FIGHTING POSE!
Referee: Nine!!
Itagaki: OK.
Referee: Just like that, walk straight forward.
Itagaki: I?m telling you I?m fine.
Referee: Forward!
Crowd: H-hey maybe, he can?t use his legs?
Itagaki: (I?m begging you, please move.)

Page 6
Announcer: The fight goes on!!!
Crowd: Ahh that was close!  If he had kept staggering, they would have stopped the match!!  Don?t go for counters anymore!  You were playing too rough!  You?ll have to work through this match more carefully!
Itagaki: Even if you tell me all that, I?ll still go for it.  The counter.  How?s my time?  Including the amount remaining in this round, I have about 3 minutes left.  I have no time to lose.
Karasawa: ?

Page 7
Announcer: Of course Karasawa presses on!  He won?t let this chance slip away!
Itagaki: He?s coming, isn?t he!  Damn it, how?s my damage!? 
Inner-Itagaki: You?ve got a little?
Itagaki: What about his punches!?
Inner-Itagaki: We can see them, we can see them!
Itagaki: And my legs!?  Can I use them!?
Inner-Itagaki: No good.  You?ll have to wait.  Buy some time!
Itagaki: Push it past the limits, using just my upper body!  Once I recover, I?ll do it over again!!

Page 8
Announcer: Itagaki dodges and dodges!  With movements like these, you would never think he just took a down!
Crowd: He?s great at this.  His body?s as flexible as a cat?s!
Saeki: I know he?s not fully recovered.  But despite that, he?s still able to dodge like this.  As I thought, their speeds are just different.  This time when he goes for the counter, he?ll succeed, right?
Sanada: ?
Ippo: Please don?t over do it.  Buy some time and recover!
Itagaki: I have no time!  I?ll keep going even if it kills me!

Page 9
Itagaki: I?ve recovered about 80%.
Inner-Itagaki: You can do it!  We?re faster than him!  Go for the counter again!
Itagaki: I just messed up a little earlier, that?s all.  I?ll succeed with the counter this time.  
Inner-Itagaki: Be sure of the timing of this left!
Itagaki: One!  Two!  Three!!  Now!  Jump in there!  Dead-on!!  Dodge this one and cover his arm with my own!

Page 10
Page 11
Announcer: Ahhh!  Even though he did it again, the counter failed!  Itagaki throws his head back but will he fall over!? ? He withstood it!  He braces himself!!
Itagaki: I? hate to say it but?

Page 12
Itagaki: I was a little scared so I didn?t step-in completely.  Had I gone all the way, I probably wouldn?t have been able to endure that.  The counter failed?? ?No, it?s just that the enemy?s counter has succeeded!!  Why!?  My timing wasn?t bad.
Inner-Itagaki: If it wasn?t, you wouldn?t have messed up!
Itagaki: But I?m the one who?s faster here.
Inner-Itagaki: You must be wrong about that then?
Itagaki: No way? is Karasawa-san faster than me!?

Page 13
Announcer: Now Itagaki retreats!!  Does he feel at a disadvantage in the exchanges now!?  He takes distance for himself!
Crowd: That?s why I said not to aim for a counter!  It?s just lazy to try and end this in one shot!  This guy?s different from everyone you?ve fought before!
Itagaki: ?. ?. ?. ?. 
Saeki: But this is strange.  Karasawa changed gears.  But then even after that, he lost in speed.
Itagaki: ~~~
Saeki: To some extent, when there?s a difference in speed, it is not difficult to counter.  Itagaki?s judgment is mostly unmistaken.  But why is he failing entirely here!?

Page 14
Sanada: It?s because he?s young.  Karasawa certainly changed gears.  But, he didn?t go up.  He went down.
Ippo: D? down!?
Sanada: When you go out on a limb and lower your gear, of course it will appear as though there is a difference in speed.  And before you know it, the opponent will build a rhythm and match the timing accordingly.  

Page 15
Sanada: On top of that, he made Itagaki-kun aware of the long reach of his left arm.  And so with no hesitation, Itagaki-kun chooses a type of counter that requires him to jump in.  Matching the slower speed, Itagaki-kun steps in especially slower than normal, and at that one and only moment, Karasawa returns the speed of his fist to normal.
Saeki: I see. That?s cunning.  I bet that tiny difference in speed is making a huge impact on Itagaki-kun?s body.  
Sanada: In reality, it?s different.  However for right now, Itagaki-kun probably feels that somehow he himself is slower.
Ippo: So he?s using that kind of trick? Even at the best of times, Karasawa-san?s jab is a punch that extends from the tip of his shoulder where only the glove gets bigger and you can?t really tell much else!  Manabu-kun probably won?t figure out this trick.  Please wait! Right now I?ll come tell?

Page 16
Saeki: Whoooa hang on a sec there.  It?s rather sleazy to give out secret information, Japanese Champ.
Ippo: N-no I was just?
Sanada: It?s OK.  Even if you go tell his second.  About that Karasawa? though imperfect, he is a boxer that believes in his speed.  Naturally he wants to battle in that arena down there.  But he has acknowledged the fact that he is inferior, and has yielded his belief to a lower ranked fighter.  Right now, he has to execute a humiliating tactic.  He can?t taste any victory here; it?s like chewing on sand.  But please, by all means, go and report to his second.
Ippo: I?m sorry, Manabu-kun?

Page 17
Ippo: Please overcome this yourself!!
Itagaki: Is it because this person is faster than me?
Inner-Itagakis: What will we do!?  What will we do!?  
Itagaki: Stronger than me?
Karasawa: You?re upset, huh.  It?s clear that you?re wondering a lot to yourself.  Actually when we crossed fists I was surprised.  I never expected your technique and speed to be this good.  However, are all the A Class Boxers the same as a rising star rookie?  I bet you?ve never been matched up against a real ranker, right?  What?s wrong?  You?re not coming?  Although your vessel may be very polished and refined, its contents are lacking.  You?re young, Itagaki!  
Side-text: The pressure builds!  Can Itagaki overcome this pinch!?


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 4, 2010)

Wow, thanks for the #903 and #904 translations, ssjian1!


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks for the trans ssjian1! you are great


----------



## Eloking (Aug 4, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> Sorry, but I don't understand you. What are trying to say?



lol sorry! 

It's just that it's been so long since we have any great fight. I was skeptical


----------



## Gunners (Aug 4, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Man I hope ssjian1 comes to translate soon... these chapters look pretty fucking awesome... Is Karasawa using a swallow? It doesn't really make sense how he has that much power, though...
> 
> EDIT: Thanks SSJ for 903!!!
> 
> JihaD



He doesn't have great power but if you catch someone charging in you will do damage.


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 4, 2010)

Eloking said:


> lol sorry!
> 
> It's just that it's been so long since we have any great fight. I was skeptical



Just I like to see Itagaki eat the canvas. 


Thank you ssjian1 x translations


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Aug 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm not sure I get how Karawasa acknowleding Itgaki has better speed than him and dropping his speed is shameful. Is the implicationg suppose to be because he can't win in his style a win is less honrable? Because I find that ridiculous. No matter how you acheiveve victory, if you take the win it is your win. Takamura said it best. Keep your eyes on the prize, yo


For a second though, I thought Karawasa broke out the Swallow. Since Snada's his trainer, and since he has great handspeed, I was figuring maybe he could do i a few times......


----------



## Gunners (Aug 5, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure I get how Karawasa acknowleding Itgaki has better speed than him and dropping his speed is shameful. Is the implicationg suppose to be because he can't win in his style a win is less honrable? Because I find that ridiculous. No matter how you acheiveve victory, if you take the win it is your win. Takamura said it best. Keep your eyes on the prize, yo




*Spoiler*: __ 



 I agree, I actually prefer to see these things in HnI as they aren't outlandish. It's logical that you try and upset your oppositions rhythm, I remember when Floyd Mayweather was speaking to some guy he stated how he will constantly fight at a different pace so his opponent can't find their rhythm. 

It's a shame Itagaki went down, if he was stunned instead Kawarsa could have hit him with two big shots which would have kept him down.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 5, 2010)

I have stopped reading HnI, havent read  a single chapter since the Woli fight ended. My interest for this manga is currently dead and cold.

I mean, for like a year, i was accustomed to the prowess of Woli, the GOB (God of Boxing)

After so much time witnessing the greatness of his talent, a talent that was so amazing that overshadows everyone else's without even trying, it's difficult to get over that and enjoy the manga anymore, specially when boring ass Itagaki is the protagonist of the current arc

At this point the rest of the cast looks like inferior losers that dont deserve to share the same manga with Woli to me, and if we add the fact that Itagaki has always been one of the lamest characters...well, you get the idea

Right after something as huge and magnificent as Woli, less Morikawa could give us, would have been another Takamura world match on the level of Taka vs Hawk 

But Instead he give us a speedster tourney with Shitagaki as protagonist?


It's like being accustomed to drink the finest Dom Perignon' champagne for one year, and then being suddenly forced to drink nothing more than dog's urine from a dirty commode


Im gonna get over it eventually, and resume reading HnI ofc, but im..im not ready yet

it's too soon 

*leaves*


----------



## LoLeech (Aug 10, 2010)

Well now, why not just say you fall asleep fantasizing about the guy.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 11, 2010)

Still Yokai has a point , I'm also not feel hyped to read about Itagaki fighting vs fodder of the past that looks more fodder than ever because of the ahole of Woli .


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 13, 2010)

LoLeech said:


> Well now, why not just say you fall asleep fantasizing about the guy.


I cant deny i often imagine the day he will return and take his rightful place as the #1 boxer of the manga, which in his case, it'd be only a formality.



Oxvial said:


> Still Yokai has a point , I'm also not feel hyped to read about Itagaki fighting vs fodder of the past that looks more fodder than ever because of the ahole of Woli .


True, but who doesn't look like fodder compared to Woli anyway?

It seems many people feel the same way as you btw, just look at the current level of inactivity here, it's abnormal


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2010)

Looking back on things, Ippo has an impressive resume, I think he was unfortunate to face some of his victims early in his career because they didn't have a rep. 

Victories over Sendo, Mashiba, Vorg, Woli and Sawarmaru are nothing to joke about all of them have/had the potential to be hof. He also did pretty well against Date.


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 13, 2010)

If Ippo were a real boxer, he would be mocked on boxing forums. He'd have fans because of his usually exciting style, but most of the boxing fans would ridicule him for his life and death struggles in domestic matches. They'd probably only respect his Date match, because of how Date did against Martinez, and even then it wouldn't be a big deal. Most people would just call Ippo a Japanese bum who would get demolished on the world level.


----------



## LoLeech (Aug 13, 2010)

Ippo has always reminded me of Arturo Gatti (RIP). What Dream Brother said about Ippo was practically true for Gatti, he was one hell of a fighter and one of my all time favorites but he was never really a threat to any big name opponents.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> If Ippo were a real boxer, he would be mocked on boxing forums. He'd have fans because of his usually exciting style, but most of the boxing fans would ridicule him for his life and death struggles in domestic matches. They'd probably only respect his Date match, because of how Date did against Martinez, and even then it wouldn't be a big deal. Most people would just call Ippo a Japanese bum who would get demolished on the world level.



I don't think he would be mocked to be honest, even though he has been in struggles the fighters proved that they were either skilled or inhuman. Like if you saw someone struggle against someone like Sawamaru you would be taken aback by their counter punching ability. People like Vorg, Sendo and Mashiba are recognised on the world level so that would be seen as a positive win. 

That being said there are some fights he deserves to be mocked for. Against that fisher man, Gedo, that Veteran, Scratch J, Hiyami.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 13, 2010)

Who cares what people forums say? They're usually idiots


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 13, 2010)

Boxing has become such a niche sport that the majority of its exposure actually takes place on the internet these days, and subsequently, forums. It's true that a lot of people who post there are idiots, but there are sadly very few articles in actual newspapers on the sport, unless a big fight is on the horizon, and so most people flock to the internet to read about current opinions, or write online articles. 

Gunners, I agree that Ippo has some potentially good names on his resume, but most people these days think that if you don't fight in America, you're probably a protected bum, and if you continually have life and death struggles with domestic fighters, you're not gonna shake the world up, etc. I think the former charge is often silly, but the second charge I actually tend to agree with. Some fans are so silly that they even mock top class fighters and call them 'bums', etc, when they're clearly elite level. But this is swiftly going off topic, anyway...and it's probably silly to compare this all to real life, as we all know how close the manga sticks to _that_.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 14, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> If Ippo were a real boxer, he would be mocked on boxing forums. He'd have fans because of his usually exciting style, but most of the boxing fans would ridicule him for his life and death struggles in domestic matches. They'd probably only respect his Date match, because of how Date did against Martinez, and even then it wouldn't be a big deal. Most people would just call Ippo a Japanese bum who would get demolished on the world level.




So he'd be Manny Paquico before the 'roids and the hand-picked, over the hill opponents... 



JihaD


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 15, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> True, but who doesn't look like fodder compared to Woli anyway?



Takamura...?


----------



## ilhyan01 (Aug 15, 2010)

pacquiao roids? sure...


----------



## Id (Aug 15, 2010)

ilhyan01 said:


> pacquiao roids? sure...



Margarito with bricks? Yeah...


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 15, 2010)

ilhyan01 said:


> pacquiao roids? sure...



Wouldn't be surprising, pretty sure regardless of sport about 80% of all professional athletes use or have used PEDs.




			
				Steroids in High School (Sports) said:
			
		

> In 1988, a study published in the Journal of the American Medical Association examined Anabolic Steroid use patterns among the male adolescents. In this particular study, overall participation rate on a school-wide basis was 68.7% and on an individual basis was approximately half (just over 50%). The participants in this survey were 12th-grade male students in 46 high schools across the nation who completed a questionnaire which asked them several questions concerning their current or previous use of Anabolic Steroids. The results indicated that 6.6% of 12th grade male students use or have used AS and that over two thirds of the users were 16 years of age or younger when they did their first cycle (5).
> 
> The results of a 1990 survey of 2113 high school students show that Ninety-four (4.4%) of 2113 students admitted using anabolic steroids. When that is categorized further by gender, we find that 67 (6.5%) of 1028 males and 27 (2.5%) of 1085 females were users of steroids. Predictably, athletes had a statistically significant greater use of steroids (79 [5.5%] of 1436 subjects) than did non-athletes (15 [2.4%] of 636 subjects) (6). Still, the survey shows a total of roughly 4% of the surveyed high school population had used steroids.
> 
> Now, let?s fast forward a couple of years to examine a survey by the Center for Disease Control and Prevention. According to that survey, steroid use among high school students more than doubled between 1991 and 2003. Slightly over 6% of 15,000 students surveyed admitted trying steroid pills or injections. Huh? Wait and in 1988, 6% of the students in the survey had done steroids. Yet, in 2003 the number was still the same, though it had "doubled since 1991" according to the Center for Disease Control and Prevention. At this time, it should be noted that fewer than 4% of the nation?s high schools were testing for steroids, according to the National Federation of State High School Associations? survey of athletic directors.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Is Puar on his honeymoon or something?


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 15, 2010)

He had a problem with his computer or something like that.


----------



## Aruarian (Aug 15, 2010)

Man, Puar has the worst luck with computers. xd


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

So I was looking around, to download boxing fight (a modern classic Hopkins vs Trinidad). And I came across this. Damn good, and sad tribute. :33

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C-uCKWK1_U[/YOUTUBE]

Morikawa needs to characterize Chavez into the series.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 16, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Takamura...?


Still chunnin level if we go by potential and natural talent alone



Id said:


> So I was looking around, to download boxing fight (a modern classic Hopkins vs Trinidad). And I came across this. Damn good, and sad tribute. :33
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7C-uCKWK1_U[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Morikawa needs to characterize Chavez into the series.


Characterize chavez..

We need a boxer with granite chin and addicted to cocaine


----------



## Inugami (Aug 16, 2010)

^And that you don't understand shit when he talks  , I really hate Chavez has a boxing commentator .


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

More reasons to characterize Chavez. Controversy sells.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 16, 2010)

If he's going to characterize another latin legend, it should be Duran

better boxer than Chavez and more controversial with his _kissmyass_ attitude and his _no mas_



Oxvial said:


> ^And that you don't understand shit when he talks  , I really hate Chavez has a boxing commentator .


didn't know he was a boxing commentator. So he sucks? well, i figure the combined overuse of cocaine + brain damage because of a lifetime getting bashed in the head, dont help him much for that job


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> If he's going to characterize another latin legend, it should be Duran
> 
> better boxer than Chavez and more controversial with his _kissmyass_ attitude and his _no mas_



Chavez always Duran never. Fans are always raving that he was this unbeatable monster in the lightweight division. Thats because he was never met the monster in horse chin-body banger, known as Chavez.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 16, 2010)

Id said:


> Chavez always Duran never. Fans are always raving that he was this unbeatable monster in the lightweight division. Thats because he was never met the monster in horse chin-body banger, known as Chavez.


Id, LW Duran *was* an *unbeatable* monster, that's basic boxing knowledge


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Id, LW Duran *was* an *unbeatable* monster, that's basic boxing knowledge


Esteban De Jesus says hello. 

You know @LW J.C. Chavez *was* a TRUE *unbeatable* monster. For not losing a single fight at @LW.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 16, 2010)

Id said:


> Esteban De Jesus says hello.
> 
> You know @LW J.C. Chavez *was* a TRUE *unbeatable* monster. For not losing a single fight at @LW.


Considering Chavez only stayed in the LW for like 6 fights, most of them against bums (props to him for beating Rosario anyway)...

And considering Duran was champion for seven years and as LW went 62-1, cleaning up the division and losing only one time against de Jesus (one of the division's ATG's btw) in a split decission, that he brutally avenged later on..

yeah i'd say Duran was more of a monster in that division that Chavez could ever hope to be

Mind you, Duran is often considered the greatest LW of all time by the experts, while Chavez has never been considered the greatest in any of the divisions he fought


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh God, Chavez only had 6 Fights @LW? Yokai Get the fuck out of here. Now I know your just talking nonsense.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 16, 2010)

Let's see, Chavez was a super featherweight..

and then moved up to LW to challenge reigning WBA LW champion Edwin Rosario, and won...

the he fought

- Nicky Perez 
- Rodolfo Aguilar (WBC LW champion, unifying the titles) 
- Rafael Limon
- Vernon Buchanan
- Jose Luis Ramirez

After Ramirez moved up one division to challenge Mayweather for the LWW title

so yeah...6 fights in LW

Id, i think the one that needs to get his facts right is you


----------



## Id (Aug 16, 2010)

J.C. Chavez campaigned at 135 from 1982-1991, he had more then 6 matches. With a total of 115 fights, I am not going to even bother to count them, since the bulk of his fights takes place in that era. He is then declared the Light Weight King, after beating Edwin Rosario. There was no one left, shortly after Chavez decides to move up to 140,  chasing Maldric Taylor, and Macho Camacho.  Mind you this classification was then known as Super Light Weight, since a light weight match can take place from 135-140. 

So no I don’t know where you get 6 matches @LW.


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 17, 2010)

Someone say Duran?



			
				Fisticuffa said:
			
		

> When Roberto Duran was training to fight Carlos Palomino at Madison Square Garden, he worked out at Howard Albert's gym, an old factory loft in the Garment Center, just a few blocks from the new Garden.
> 
> It was summertime, and sweltering, and every Latino worker in the garment area-- and their families-- would go to watch their hero train at lunchtime.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 17, 2010)

Id said:


> J.C. Chavez campaigned at 135 from 1982-1991, he had more then 6 matches. With a total of 115 fights, I am not going to even bother to count them, since the bulk of his fights takes place in that era. He is then declared the Light Weight King, after beating Edwin Rosario. There was no one left, shortly after Chavez decides to move up to 140,  chasing Maldric Taylor, and Macho Camacho.  Mind you this classification was then known as Super Light Weight, since a light weight match can take place from 135-140.
> 
> So no I don’t know where you get 6 matches @LW.



I think you're confused, or trying to inflate Chavez' record by piling up all the matches he had in divisions with the word "lightweight" on it together, even if they weren't the same weight classes

let's clarify something

*
Division - weight limits          * 


Super featherweight, aka Junior Lightweight = 126-130 lbs
_
Lightweight = 130-135 lbs     _ 

Light Welterweight, aka Junior Welterweight or Super lightweight = 135-140 lbs

All of Chavez' matches up until Rosario took place in the superfeatherweight (aka Junior LW) division 

Chavez fought 6 matches as LW, then he moved up to LWW to challenge Roger Mayweather, the matches against Taylor and Camacho also happened in that weight class

So, if we're going strictly by the weight classes he was fighting in, he had very little experience in the LW, and cant be compared to Duran's reign at all. Ok, MAYBE he could have been as great or greater LW than Duran had he stayed longer in that division, but he didn't so he isn't.  

Here's Chavez record for you to check out
zSHARE


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 17, 2010)

what about a raw? i'm bored


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 17, 2010)

Chapter #905 Raw by Sugarboy from DG forum: 4,

No chapter next week


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 17, 2010)

thanks Eldrummer


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 17, 2010)

ant? oO very rare


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 17, 2010)

Id said:


> *J.C. Chavez campaigned at 135 from 1982-1991, he had more then 6 matches. * With a total of 115 fights, I am not going to even bother to count them, since the bulk of his fights takes place in that era. He is then declared the Light Weight King, after beating Edwin Rosario. There was no one left, shortly after Chavez decides to move up to 140,  chasing Maldric Taylor, and Macho Camacho.  Mind you this classification was then known as Super Light Weight, since a light weight match can take place from 135-140.
> 
> So no I don?t know where you get 6 matches @LW.



Where in the world did you get THAT? 

And you can't compare Duran with Chavez at lightweight... You just can't. As stated previously, he reigned that division for most of the 70s and made 12 defenses plus other nontitle bouts and so far there hasn't been a greater fighter than him in that division.


----------



## Id (Aug 17, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> I think you're confused, or trying to inflate Chavez' record by piling up all the matches he had in divisions with the word "lightweight" on it together, even if they weren't the same weight classes
> 
> let's clarify something
> 
> ...


You can sanction a LW match from 135-140 if its allowed by what ever boxing organization, and logically if the fighters agree to it. Or what?.. do you want to discredit all the fights Duran fought at Light Weight, where he weighed above 135?

He had experience in the LW, he constantly fought at 130-135 teeter topping between both weight divisions. The mistake you are making is strictly counting his fights after beating Edwin Rosario. Which is inherently wrong, since Chavez fought at LW prior to that encounter.
ch.316


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 18, 2010)

I forgot to say that there will be no Ippo chapter next week.


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 18, 2010)

yeah! now is biweekly...


----------



## ssjian1 (Aug 18, 2010)

*Round 905 translation*

Enjoy!  


*Spoiler*: __ 




Hajime no Ippo ? Round 905 ? Pure bred A Class

Page 1
Top-text: Karasawa?s career gradually begins to overwhelm Itagaki?!!
Karasawa: Although you may have a frighteningly high class machine, you?re still an inexperienced driver.  How lucky for me to meet you while you still can?t handle it!
Itagaki: Ah?Arghhh
Karasawa: It?s useless even if you scowl at me.  I understand your feelings of confusion very well.  
Itagaki: The pressure? has gotten intense!

Page 2
Karasawa: What?s the matter?  Where?s that calm and composed look you had on your face?  Where?s that smile you had from gaining ?confidence??
Itagaki: This is bad, real bad?
Karasawa: Let me teach you a lesson.  What you gained earlier was not ?confidence?.  It was ?pride?!!
Itagaki: Not good, not good, Karasawa-san looks so big.  So this is a pure bred A Class boxer!  You mean to tell me that senpai went and defeated these kinds of people!!

Page 3
Crowd: They?stopped moving?  But he was so full of energy up until now.  What?s wrong Itagaki? the younger person should take the lead here!  Don?t be scared, you?re probably full of energy!
Crowd: Good job, Karasawa!  I never believed he was a genius from the start.  Shut that disrespectful youngster up right now!
Itagaki: Selfishly cheering for whoever?s on the winning side? I can hear everything you know.
Saeki: I had been thinking the cheers for Itagaki were huge, but there are some characters here on Karasawa?s side too.
Sanada: Well it?s just that there are many guests here who love an expert.

Page 4
Inner-Itagaki: By the way, WHAT ARE WE GONNA DO!?  What will you do now?
Itagaki: You guys are so annoying?
Inner-Itagaki: Go for it! A down!!
Itagaki: I probably would?ve gotten a down, but!
Inner-Itagaki: It?s because you always throw those risky counters.
Itagaki: Miyata-san does that all the time.
Inner-Itagaki: That guy?s an idiot.
Itagaki: Don?t call him an idiot.
Inner-Itagaki: In any case, calm down.  When he attacks, throw a left and rebuild your rhythm from there.  Yeah let?s do that!!
Itagaki: Don?t decide without me? However, I do agree with you there.  I was winning the offense with my left.  I?ll rebuild from there.  When he attacks, carefully??!!

Page 5
Itagaki: Ah?Uh??he won?t attack!?
Karasawa: There?s no reason for me to do that.

Page 6
Karasawa: I?m the one who took a down here.  If it stays like this, even if you scowl at me until the final round, I?ll take the win by decision.  Why should I purposefully put myself in danger by attacking?
Itagaki: So you have no intention to knock me down?  You went as far as taking a down but won?t go for the KO?  Because boxing is not all about KOs, right?  Don?t you think that?s a little boring!?
Karasawa: I acknowledged the fact that I fell behind in my own arena.  But it?s taking every fiber of my being to hide my frustration.  In order to clear away this humiliation, I MUST WIN!!  I don?t care how!
Itagaki: Hmph. (I read your intention loud and clear.  So that?s how it?s gonna be, huh?)

Page 7
Saeki: More and more it?s getting good for the expert lovers.
Sanada: Please give Karasawa some praise for dragging Itagaki in so well.  I bet it was hard.  To silence a mischievous boxer like that.
Saeki: He?s seriously determined, that Karasawa.  Continue to build pressure while waiting in the center of the ring.  Then take advantage of the enemy?s confusion and land a left as he half-heartedly steps in.  He plans to keep that up indifferently until the final round.  Itagaki?s like an ant trying to escape an antlion?s sand pit now.  What?s that mischievous boy of yours gonna do?  If this keeps up, he?s gonna slip and fall in. 
(TN note: I had to look this up, so just in case anyone else has never heard of an antlion, it?s a bug that preys on ants.  It builds a trap by digging a hole in the sand, starting from the top and working its way down so that the sand is always just about to collapse (think about digging a hole in the sand at the beach).  When it finishes, it stays at the bottom near the center of the hole, and waits for an ant to come by.  If the ant enters the trap and tries to escape, the antlion can just start throwing bits of sand up at the ant or at the walls of the pit and the whole thing will come crashing down.  It?s a pretty nasty situation for an ant to be in, but I think it fits nicely here with Karasawa waiting in the center of the ring for Itagaki.  Here?s an image showing an antlion and ant: Crazies)

Page 8
Ippo: I, I just don?t know.  (But? Definitely Manabu-kun will?)
Itagaki: As expected of an A Class boxer.  You?re all grown up aren?t you, Karasawa?
Saeki: Oh!
Itagaki: (There?s not much time left.  I am the child here after all.  And children are impatient.  So even though I know it?s a trap?)
Ippo: (?definitely work it out himself)

Page 9
Itagaki: I?M FLYING RIGHT AT YOU! 
Karasawa: I?ve been waiting!
Announcer: Just as he flies in, Karasawa?s left?!

Page 10
Itagaki: Damn.  Let?s try here.  Ahh.  In that case, go over here.
Announcer: There?s a stopping jab placed just in front of him no matter where he goes!  He can?t get close!

Page 11
Itagaki: Damn it~~~  
Inner-Itagakis: Don?t get pulled down!  Force your way in!
Itagaki: Time is slipping away fast!
Inner-Itagaki: Hit him with something!
Announcer: He swings and cuts a path forward.  But Karasawa isn?t fazed at all.  At the end of his rush he matches the enemy, with a calm left!

Page 12
Crowd: Whoaaaa he can?t even get close!  He?s in complete control of the ring!  He?s just like a Yokozuna! (TN note: A Yokozuna is a sumo grand champion who is expected to compete for and to win the top division tournament title on a regular basis .  The phrase said by the crowd here is one that basically compares Karasawa to a yokozuna, saying that he is winning as though it is just as expected of him.  Maybe another translation for this could be, ?It?s completely one-sided now!? but I wanted to leave in the Japanese culture bit.)
Itagaki: No time!  No time!
Karasawa: I?ve noticed you?re paying close attention to the clock.  I don?t know why, but it?s really pissing me off.
Itagaki: Hit~~~~!
Karasawa: Way too wide.
Itagaki: ? ? 
Karasawa: Don?t you know it?s bad to step straight back when retreating?

Page 13
Itagaki: Ahh Gah!
Announcer: Not only can he not get close, but now he takes a huge retreat!
Karasawa: That too.  Even though you?ve taken all these hits, you carry that stance that?s close to having no guard.  It pisses me off.  You?re being disrespectful to your elder.

Page 14
Itagaki: Grr~~~ Is it just my imagination or is Karasawa-san?s left becoming more and more suspicious?  It?s making me angry.  Somehow I will land a hit.
Inner-Itagaki: Don?t get nervous!  Get various (hits)!  (TN note: Here could be another Itagaki pun.  It just so happens that the Japanese words for nervous (iraira) and various (iroiro) sound a little close just like in English.)
Announcer: This time he goes in low!
Karasawa: Hm?
Itagaki: The left from below is just a decoy.  The real attack is the right from above!  Got ya!
Karasawa: Hmph.

Page 15
Karasawa: I watched your videos so much that the tapes wore out.  Seeing you seem to truly enjoy fighting while occasionally smiling was impressive.  That talent of yours?is the real deal.
Announcer: He lands a hit~~!
Karasawa: ? ?
Itagaki: ? ?

Page 16
Itagaki: ~~~
Sanada: He chose a bad spot to hit.  Karasawa got hurt but Itagaki-kun got hurt more.
Ippo: He injured his right fist!  He hit the hardest part of Karasawa-san?s forehead.  No wait? Karasawa-san got hit!?
Saeki: He?s too much like a brat.  He gave it away that he?s injured already from being so obvious.  Take a lesson from Karasawa who?s not showing a thing about his damage. 
Karasawa: Your talent is the real deal, but you don?t know the scene of war.  As much as you pass the time by smiling, a real serious battle is not to be taken lightly.

Page 17
Karasawa: Know your own pride!
Kimura: It?s just like it was in the sparring.  For reasons unknown, he strains himself by flying straight in and retreating straight out.
Aoki: Because he shows off, he makes himself an easy target.
Kimura: I was wondering how he?d turn out during the match, but it?s a shame.
Aoki: He sure has fallen? right into the sand pit trap.
Itagaki: Is it broken!?  In any case, I can?t put any power into it.  How can I recover from a situation like this!?

Page 18
Announcer: And there?s the gong!  That?s the end of round 1~~~~
Itagaki: Ah? ?.
Inner-Itagaki: This sucks!  This is super serious!  This is no good at all!
Itagaki: Shut up you guys.
Side-text: What will you do? Itagaki!!


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 18, 2010)

Dartmu said:


> yeah! now is biweekly...



what? forever?


----------



## Noah (Aug 18, 2010)

905 translation? Shit, I'm still looking for a 903 scan.


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 18, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> what? forever?



No, but it is coming out a chapter every 2 weeks XD


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 18, 2010)

It's not bi-weekly. Last week there was a holiday in Japan (when there's a holiday no manga comes out). Next week will be Morikawa's break. Well, we can't complain because HnI started at the same year of Berserk and there's a big difference in numbers of chapters. So, he do his job very well (20+ years)
------------------------------------------------------------------

Thanks as usual, ssjian1. 

I really liked this chapter. Karasawa should be the hero of this story, since he is the "Mr. average guy who has a lot of fighting spirit" and is not blessed by nature and plot armour (unlike Ippo)


----------



## Green Poncho (Aug 19, 2010)

Itagaki is getting raped.


----------



## Dynamite Right (Aug 19, 2010)

Where you guys readin ippo?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 19, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> It's not bi-weekly. Last week there was a holiday in Japan (when there's a holiday no manga comes out). Next week will be Morikawa's break. Well, we can't complain because HnI started at the same year of Berserk and there's a big difference in numbers of chapters. So, he do his job very well (20+ years)
> ------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks as usual, ssjian1.
> ...



But Karasawa IS blessed by nature (being quick and an speedy outboxer) and if he was the Main character, he WOULD have plot armor... So, I don't get your point.

Anyway,

The chapter itself was really good. I don't like Itagaki breaking his hand, as it does nothing but stack the deck for his eventual victory (because we can be sure he is going to figure our Karasawa's "trick") and if he beats Ippo's time (he won't) it will be inflate his ego even more, setting up the eventual leaving of the gym. I did like Itagaki tossing out the dragonfish blow like he taught it Kimura, though. 



JihaD


----------



## MissingShinobi (Aug 19, 2010)

Thank you ssjian1.

I hope this cocky kid loses or at least fails to match or overcome Ippo's time.


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 19, 2010)

I forgot, thank you ssjian1.
is not Jiminy Cricket,  is "Jiminy Ant" lol


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 19, 2010)

Huh? End of round one? I thought the round ended when he got downed or was about ot get downed and fell onto the stool ?___?


----------



## SuperShuter (Aug 21, 2010)

scans getting harder to come across? Not too bad if SSJIAN1 keeps giving us translations, atleast we get a nice read when they get released in Bulk (or just forgotten). I hope we don't see Itagiki getting battered about for too much longer, its only prolonging the inevitable, and adding too his glorious victory. 

woah thinking about it, we are going to be preocupied with this tournement for quite a while depending on how many Itagiki, Kiruma and aokigi fights we are going to see. See ya in a couple of years Ippo and Takurama


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 21, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Well, he doesn't have an adamantium skull and is an average boxer in terms of skill. Everything he has was accomplished by pure hard work (he's like an Ippo version of an outboxer without the plot armour). To be blessed by nature is to not fall down even once after being totally beat by Woli or to throw a corkscrew Jolt with shattered ribs.




But Ippo wasn't being knocked down BECAUSE he worked hard. He prepared himself to take punches he wouldn't expect (the training for his canceled Miyata fight) and that kept him on his feet. Most boxers don't go down from punches THEY KNOW ARE COMING. This is fact. The body tenses the muscles to protect and absorb damage. Plus, you act Ippo has never been hit with a Smash before... You can't honestly believe Mogwli is as strong as the Naniwa Tiger, do you?


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Aug 21, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> But Ippo wasn't being knocked down BECAUSE he worked hard. He prepared himself to take punches he wouldn't expect (the training for his canceled Miyata fight) and that kept him on his feet. Most boxers don't go down from punches THEY KNOW ARE COMING. This is fact. The body tenses the muscles to protect and absorb damage. Plus, you act Ippo has never been hit with a Smash before... You can't honestly believe Mogwli is as strong as the Naniwa Tiger, do you?
> 
> 
> JihaD



The punches Woli hit him with would put down a freak. It doesn't matter if Ippo knew they were coming or if they were lighter than Sendo's blows. He got beaten to the point that he could barely stand on his own 2 feet and was on queer street for the last 2 rounds of the fight. Accurate punches with spite behind them should have saw him hit the deck.
_______



> woah thinking about it, we are going to be preocupied with this tournement for quite a while depending on how many Itagiki, Kiruma and aokigi fights we are going to see. See ya in a couple of years Ippo and Takurama


There fights will last a couple of chapters tops. Mori will probably flash foward to their 10th round, showing through dialogue that they have been struggling somewhat, they'll then edge out the win.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Aug 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> The punches Woli hit him with would put down a freak. It doesn't matter if Ippo knew they were coming or if they were lighter than Sendo's blows. He got beaten to the point that he could barely stand on his own 2 feet and was on queer street for the last 2 rounds of the fight. Accurate punches with spite behind them should have saw him hit the deck.




Clearly they weren't that powerful. Hell, judging by Ippo's history, you either have to hit during the Dempsey (Vorg, Sawamura, and Shimabukuro) or pressure him with near-superior power that breaks him mentally (Vorg, Date). No one else has been successful at putting Ippo down, and that is mainly a product of his conditioning. 

As far as being on "queer street"- we know that was false. He still had the ability to throw power punches (side note: that probably bothered me more than anything else in the Woli/Ippo fight-- Ippo's jab completely disappeared. He was throwing nothing but wide ass hooks instead of the focus on his fundamentals he had been doing throughout this rise in the world ranking), which is what led to Woli's final knockdown.

------

As far as this fight, yea, I think it goes longer than Ippos, and when Ippo reveals he knew what Karasawa was doing, Manabu leaves the gym in a rage threatening to challenge Ippo because he feels like Ippo was trying to hold him down rather than letting him shine.


JihaD


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 29, 2010)

wow puar, what a comeback! a thousand thanks shall descend upon you


----------



## SaiST (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, Puar.


----------



## Fran (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Puar, and the chaps at Ignition one  that's awesome. been looking forward to this for weeks.



*Spoiler*: __ 




Good to see Itagaki's speed being crippled.


Itagaki's inner voices coming out is funny 

I wonder who's fastest in the rookies now?


----------



## ZyX (Aug 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Lol at Itagaki being played like that; adjusting to his opponents speed.  I hope he ups his speed as soon as he's making his counters or something else and realize what trap he's being led into.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2010)

I disliked how the early chapters were hyping him so seeing him broken now is good stuff.

As for that hitting the heard part of the head is that a real thing?

I guess that's what Miyata must have done.

Also when Itagaki was unable to move after being downed why didn't Kawasawa step in and finish him off?

Also, what I hope for:

It was pointed out that this was Manubu's first match with a real ranked boxer. Up until now he's only fought other rookies whereas Kawasawa has had a career and a title match.

So if he does beat Kawasawa in less time than Ippo I hope someone says "Aaaaah, you won your first real ranked match in two round. You know Ippo won his first one in a single round "


----------



## Fran (Aug 29, 2010)

Yeah, there's a harder part of your forehead where you receive less recoil. Footballers/Soccerplayers use it to headbutt the ball. It's the same part of the head.

I'm actually hoping Itagaki doesn't win, but he'll probably formulate a new plan for a comeback in the next round.


----------



## Jesus Date (Aug 29, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Yeah, there's a harder part of your forehead where you receive less recoil. Footballers/Soccerplayers use it to headbutt the ball. It's the same part of the head.
> 
> *I'm actually hoping Itagaki doesn't win*, but he'll probably formulate a new plan for a comeback in the next round.



same here, he acts like a douche in the ring. But in the end he will win this fight.
all there is left to hope is that he doesn't break ippo's record


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Aug 29, 2010)

Can't believe all of this was one round. Has a match ever moved more slowly in terms of chapters to rounds passed?


----------



## Dream Brother (Aug 29, 2010)

> As for that hitting the heard part of the head is that a real thing?



That scene actually reminded me of a similar thing in real life, when Mayweather Jr busted his hand hitting the upper part of his opponent's head. The pain he felt was so bad that he actually touched the canvas for a moment, and the ref called it his first official knockdown. (Not sure why, as he wasn't even hit, but I suppose it's easier to see these things on video.)

(Skip to 1:20.)


----------



## Gunners (Aug 29, 2010)

I think Karwarsa made a mistake not going after Itagaki, he should have gone to work on his body so the damage carries over into the next round.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh shit lol can't wait for next chapter to see what the corner has to say


----------



## Tachikoma (Aug 29, 2010)

Havent read since after the Woli x Ippo fight, even after Ippo wins, Woli has his troll face on


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 29, 2010)

Things can't be possibly be the same after Woli 

If Morikawa wants to retain any semblance of credibility, he needs to confirm Woli as FINAL VILLAIN asap, or make him the main character

Woli, come back soon! we are lost without you 




Id said:


> You can sanction a LW match from 135-140 if its allowed by what ever boxing organization, and logically if the fighters agree to it. Or what?.. do you want to discredit all the fights Duran fought at Light Weight, where he weighed above 135?
> 
> He had experience in the LW, he constantly fought at 130-135 teeter topping between both weight divisions. The mistake you are making is strictly counting his fights after beating Edwin Rosario. Which is inherently wrong, since Chavez fought at LW prior to that encounter.
> ch.318


It seems we're both right in our own particular way. Yet you cant compare what Chavez did at LW (much less what he did _officially_) with Duran's reign of terror. Anyway, i feel like we're derailing the thread here, if you wanna keep arguing, we should do it in the sports section


----------



## Punpun (Aug 29, 2010)

Why do you love wolly so much ? he isn't even a loli.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 29, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Why do you love wolly so much ? he isn't even a loli.


take the Woli name, replace W with L  and what do we have?  

I like Woli because i like ungodly talented characters that make everyone else look like fodder without even trying and are potentially invincible


----------



## Punpun (Aug 29, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> take the Woli name, replace W with L  and what do we have?



Oh gawd that's right.


----------



## Apotheosis (Aug 29, 2010)

True, Woli shits on most of the cast sans Takamura and Ricardo.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 29, 2010)

Woli was just a reminder , for all of those people that mistook HNI verse for being about people getting rewarded  for his hardworking , HNI it's really about TALENT if you aren't a genius you are fodder like AoKimura  .


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 30, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> I like Woli because i like ungodly talented characters that make everyone else look like fodder without even trying and are potentially invincible



Kazuo Kiriyama?


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Woli was just a reminder , for all of those people that mistook HNI verse for being about people getting rewarded  for his hardworking , HNI it's really about TALENT if you aren't a genius you are fodder like AoKimura  .



Aokimura, the Genius of HARDWORK .



edit:   Team Aoki is BOSSSS


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 30, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> HNI it's really about TALENT if you aren't a genius you are fodder like AoKimura  .


Unless plot armour protects you, ofc.



Azure Flame Kite said:


> Kazuo Kiriyama?



Yah, i like Kiriyama too, one of my favorite emotionless killers 

but Woli > Kazuo

In order to learn a highly advanced fighting technique, Kazuo needs to watch it or read it at least once

Woli doesn't even need that, he just taps into the collective unconscious of boxing or something and pulls the move like a pro


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Aokimura, the Genius of HARDWORK .
> 
> 
> 
> edit:   Team Aoki is BOSSSS



In HNI that equals being talented on kunais in the narutoverse .




Yōkai said:


> Unless plot armour protects you, ofc.



Well if you are talking about Ippo he has also great talents , his unlimited godly chin , a punch that hits you like a fucking train and his big mara...yes that shit must gives him some kind of advantage in his matches .


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 30, 2010)

you guys talking about Kazuo Kiriyama from the battle royale movie? i did watch that movie but can't remember that he was such a genius ^_^


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> you guys talking about Kazuo Kiriyama from the battle royale movie? i did watch that movie but can't remember that he was such a genius ^_^



Read the manga...the guy is fucking insane .


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 30, 2010)

what the.... there is a manga? could you tell me where i can find the manga before i start searching myself^^
btw, we are a little offtopic here i guess


----------



## Inugami (Aug 30, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> what the.... there is a manga? could you tell me where i can find the manga before i start searching myself^^
> btw, we are a little offtopic here i guess



Ch.48

Well yeah but I don't like Itagaki , I'm not even reading the chapters..I just wanted to post a little with the HNI fanbase  .


----------



## insi_tv (Aug 30, 2010)

thanks Oxvial!

regarding itagaki, like i said before, i did like him a lot after his fight against kyosuke but after his imai fight he was just a miyata with his matrix bullet time


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Aug 30, 2010)

OPtion A) Ippo will face Woli for the #1 contendership for the world title around chapter 2000
OPtion B) Woli will change weight classes and become world champion within 100 chapters


----------



## Punpun (Aug 30, 2010)

Option C) Woli get trashed by ricardo (?) just beforé Ippo match against the champion.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 30, 2010)

Dude, if Woli somehow loses against Ricardo, then Ippo has like -20% chance at beating him

Kamogawa already stated that Ippo will NEVER be able to beat Woli again for a reason. So if by some miracle Ricardo defeats Woli, then Ippo has no chance.

Like i said before, If Woli stays in Ippo's division long enough, this will be the most likely scenario to happen

*Spoiler*: __ 












HisshouBuraiKen said:


> OPtion A) Ippo will face Woli for the #1 contendership for the world title around chapter 2000
> *OPtion B) Woli will change weight classes and become world champion within 100 chapters*


This option will probably happen 

And it kinda sucks, because that means we'll never see Woli fighting again, aside from probably some flashbacks of him beating the crap outta Mashiba or something


----------



## Eloking (Aug 30, 2010)

Well, I know there's a lot that doesn't like Itagaki (me included) but I'm kinda enjoying this fight. Of course there's a lot of s**t about speed but so far I found it interesting to finally get something that doesn't seem borrowed from a superhero story.

And yes, hitting the forehead hurt. It's almost like hitting a wall and the protection of a boxing glove isn't that great.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 30, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Dude, if Woli somehow loses against Ricardo, then Ippo has like -20% chance at beating him




Yay. But we are in a manga and Ippo is the main character. He will win against Ricardo.

Oh and then, he will win the WBA title against Miyata.


----------



## SuperShuter (Aug 30, 2010)

is it just me, or the thought of ippo fighting Ricardo just doesn't seem possible. Like I can't even imagening it happaning ever in the future as ippo is shown weak in most of his fights, and hasn't even stepped into the world stage. Ippo would need to be mike tyson to fight him. Or will we just see ippo get seven shades of shit knocked out of him for 40 chapters and see ippo throw a lucky punch. Probably but Ippo needs to be like Takurama, a real champ


----------



## Badalight (Aug 30, 2010)

Almost caught up.. dear god I will never complain about the length of a manga ever again.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 30, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Yah, i like Kiriyama too, one of my favorite emotionless killers
> 
> but Woli > Kazuo
> 
> ...





But can Woli use Ki? 

Anyway, as far as the current fight with Itagaki, I think this is a much better fight than most of the recent ones. The pacing is just better. Even if the first round was incredibly long, we know this is only going to be a two or at most three round match.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 30, 2010)

Caught up! Hella ya!

Or maybe that's a bad thing, I dunno..


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

A bad thing. The pacing of this story is way too slow.


----------



## Badalight (Aug 31, 2010)

If you think about it, Ippo has had 22 fights. This manga has been going on for around 21 years now. That's almost 1 fight a year on average.

That's really slow..


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Well not exactly, there were other fight, like miyata's fight, Takamura world title....


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 31, 2010)

No new Chaps lately.?


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 31, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> But can Woli use Ki?


If something like Ki existed in HnI, Woli would be already flying around and throwing energy blasts to the common plebs 



Badalight said:


> If you think about it, Ippo has had 22 fights. This manga has been going on for around 21 years now. That's almost 1 fight a year on average.
> 
> That's really slow..


The pacing is slow as syrup. How old is Morikawa btw? i'm afraid he's going to die before he ever manages to finish the manga


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

He is 44. No way he will die befor finishing his chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 31, 2010)

Well, assuming we're half way of the manga, and that it took 20+ years to get here, and will probably take another 20 years to finish it..and that the life expectancy in Japan is 80 years, and Morikawa is 44... 

yes, he could die before finishing it D:


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

44 + 20 = 64.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, i screwed it there, we're not half way, we are at 1/3 of the manga

Takamura still needs to win 4 more World Belts out of six

That's 40 more years to go

Accept it mandom, Morikawa is as good as dead before he finishes D:


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Nah, I don't think there is more than 25 year before the end of this manga.

Afterall this manga isn't about Takamura but Ippo.


----------



## tfrankel (Aug 31, 2010)

The thought of the author dieing or getting sick is very discerning. The same thing happen with Hunter X Hunter at a very critical moment. Now we're basically just sitting around waiting in suspense for god knows when. 

I like HNI's pace, but I fear that we may never see him enter the world stage. Then again, if he did it too soon, he would have had to do overnight powerups and the world stage would probably be rushed.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Aug 31, 2010)

Round 906 Raw from Dynamite Glove:

ch.318 (Thanks to engineer)
Chapter 300 raw!


----------



## Badalight (Aug 31, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Oh, i screwed it there, we're not half way, we are at 1/3 of the manga
> 
> Takamura still needs to win 4 more World Belts out of six
> 
> ...



That's a very bad base there considering Takamura didn't get his first world title until hundreds of chapters in (like 400).

So it took almost half the manga to get one.
Plus the wait between 2-3 is almost over, he said he wouldn't defend anymore so his next fight will be his third world title.

And the amount of chapters between his first world title and his second was only like 150.

So if it's 150 chapters in between each title, then we'd have about 450 more to go considering his 3rd world title is just around the corner.

Since it hasn't happened yet you could maybe say 500 chapters left.

So in the span of just 500 hundred chapters, he's essentially won 3. So why would it take more than 500 more chapters to finish the manga?

Plus Ippo is already in like the top 20 of the world. There's not much left for him to do. Even if he fights every single person ranked above him (which is highly highly unlikely) it still wouldn't be as many fights as he's had. He'll continue to fight a few champions, eventually get #1 ranking, fight Ricardo martinez, maybe loose the first time, bounce back, try again, win, and it's the end.

I'd say HNI is more than half way done.


----------



## Dartmu (Aug 31, 2010)

thank for t raw


----------



## Indignant Guile (Aug 31, 2010)

mantubu or whatever his name is seems to have learned only one thing from, how to blcok with your face..


----------



## Inugami (Aug 31, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> O
> Accept it mandom, Morikawa is as good as dead before he finishes D:



Yep this is why I hate how a uncharismatic shit like Itagaki waste a bunch of chapters , if he didn't exist we would be seeing more cool matches.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Indignant Guile said:


> mantubu or whatever his name is seems to have learned only one thing from, how to blcok with your face..



From Ippo ? 

Damn right butIppo will stay the master of this dirty tech.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Aug 31, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Yep this is why I hate how a uncharismatic shit like Itagaki waste a bunch of chapters , if he didn't exist we would be seeing more cool matches.



What are you talking about? Cool matches like what?

Are you actually telling me that Ippo's fight with Woli and Miyata's fight with RBJ was so much better than this? 

Admit it, this is easily one of the better fights of this, and probably last year.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Yay, this match is easily the best of the six (nine ?) last match of this manga.


----------



## Rindfleisch (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi mates. one question for you: is the manga good? i just watched the anime (also "the challenger")....and now the question arises whether i should take my time with  the manga? the only thing that  scares me away is the sheer amount of chapters (~900) and that i have the prejudice that everything repeats itself and later on the manga doesnt offers something new. (always the same fights....always training etc...). Am I right or wrong? I once did the same mistake with one piece because i had the same beliefs...but now i´m a friggin OP-addict.


----------



## Eldrummer (Aug 31, 2010)

I really liked #906 just by looking at the raw. I hope that ssjian1 can bring us a translation.


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

In one word ? wrong.


----------



## Rindfleisch (Aug 31, 2010)

ok..thanks for the advice....and no repeating? no loops?


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Nah not really. Ippo sure trains a lot but you never have an impression of déjà vu.


----------



## Yōkai (Aug 31, 2010)

Badalight said:


> That's a very bad base there considering Takamura didn't get his first world title until hundreds of chapters in (like 400).
> 
> So it took almost half the manga to get one.
> Plus the wait between 2-3 is almost over, he said he wouldn't defend anymore so his next fight will be his third world title.
> ...


lol, i wasn't making serious calcs, i was just trying to scare Mandom 

but you might be right

anyway, it's still a lot of time




Oxvial said:


> Yep this is why I hate how a uncharismatic shit like Itagaki waste a bunch of chapters , if he didn't exist we would be seeing more cool matches.


Agree, Itagaki should have never existed to begin with 

what's exactly Itagaki's contribution to this manga btw?

Comedic relief? no
A unique and/or interesting fighting style? no
Interesting personality? hell no
Interesting background? no

I've thought about it, and the truth is the only good thing Itagaki has brought to HnI is... Nanako


----------



## Punpun (Aug 31, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> lol, i wasn't making serious calcs, i was just trying to scare Mandom



Scaring people and loving loli ... you have funny hobby  yokay. 

Personality wise I find Itagaki leagues above Miyata. Yay, Itagaki is how miyata should have been written to be more interesting than he is currently.


----------



## Inugami (Aug 31, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Scaring people and loving loli ... you have funny hobby  yokay.
> 
> Personality wise I find Itagaki leagues above Miyata. Yay, Itagaki is how miyata should have been written to be more interesting than he is currently.



Well but Miyata is very different he wasn't supposed to have a likable personality like itagaki,still I don't dont get Itagaki hes like that character of the simpsons that tries too hard to be cool but fails.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 1, 2010)

Nah, I mean even the way how Miyata's match should have been handled. It would have been more interesting/less "bullshit" than they are.


----------



## Dartmu (Sep 1, 2010)

Itagaki you fail!! don't keep trying LOSER!

and Ippo appears in a vision and tells... "Itagaki.. you are NOT a boxer"


----------



## ZyX (Sep 1, 2010)

Here's to hoping that Itagaki gets all the "rookiness" beaten out of him so he can at least try to be a veteran and champ.


----------



## buniq (Sep 1, 2010)

The only thing that itagaki makes to the manga, it to make us more exited about the matches of the other characters...he make the manga go bad, in that way the fights of the other PJ are more interesting.
Imagine that all the fight were cool and with good argument, at the end there is no way to impress the readers...the reader lose the capacity of awesome himself...im a latin guy, so mi english may not be right, sry


----------



## Kirito (Sep 2, 2010)

I want moar Kimura and Aoki.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

Or how Ippo saw Sendou come to think of it...

Also Itagaki is revealing another reason we like Ippo:

He's humble and respects his opponent. Itagaki is smug and thus has a distinctly punchable face.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 2, 2010)

So now we're supposed to believe rookie Itagaki, who has weak punches, can beat veteran Kawasawa in a single round without his right?


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Sep 2, 2010)

Didn't Itagaki knock out Hoshi using his left?

Granted, Karasawa isn't nearly as slow as Hoshi, but it's been done before.


----------



## Fran (Sep 2, 2010)

buniq said:


> The only thing that itagaki makes to the manga, it to make us more exited about the matches of the other characters...he make the manga go bad, in that way the fights of the other PJ are more interesting.
> Imagine that all the fight were cool and with good argument, at the end there is no way to impress the readers...the reader lose the capacity of awesome himself...im a latin guy, so mi english may not be right, sry



The only thing I appreciate Itagaki for is his family (and the bad puns) and his relationship with the scarier characters. Like how he bribed Mashiba with stories of his sister, for example, and when he pulled the 'Siscon' joke on Takamura during his diet


----------



## Gene (Sep 4, 2010)

Anybody have any good Ippo spreads saved?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Sep 5, 2010)

lawl, go Shinoda

Looks like Itagaki might abandon his arrogant plan to get a fast down in favour of actually fighting smart.

I'm actually starting to like this fight now.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 5, 2010)

Good chapter. 

The thing I find interesting here is that Ippo would trash those boxer. Time for him to go on the world stage.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 5, 2010)

thanks puar for this interesting chapter


----------



## Fran (Sep 5, 2010)

Shinoda is the king. Good chapter. Looks like Itagaki is going to pull himself out of his slump unfortunately; I wanted him to lose this one


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 5, 2010)

Wow, thanks Puar for the early(?) release. 

Nice to see Shinoda being a great coach. Let's see what he will do with Aokimura.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Sep 5, 2010)

Shinoda is so awesome.


----------



## Jesus Date (Sep 5, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FUUUUUUUUUU
I hope Itagaki won't win the same lame way Ippo won against woli.
But all in all I'm satisfied so far with the fight


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 5, 2010)

ippo would be unbeatable with shinodas calmness  (is that even a word? )


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 6, 2010)

Quick question, where did the boxer stats come from on the Ippo wiki?


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 6, 2010)

At the start of the fight I wanted Itagaki to lose now I want him to win wtf


----------



## korshil (Sep 6, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Quick question, where did the boxer stats come from on the Ippo wiki?



fan made and fan edited pretty good though.i don't know if they're based either on actual direct information from morikawa or from quizes on the shonen jump itself.something bothering you?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 6, 2010)

I had a feeling I should check this section for updates, and low and behold my gut hunch paid off. THX puar and gang. 

Ps: This fight has been usually good in terms of the actual boxing. I believe this is one of the first times we've had the chance to see a pure speed battle, where the emphasis was speed. I'm kind of liking this and I also like that Sanada's comment, along with Ippo's reaction, sort of reveals his ideals about what it means to be a boxers. Still, I’m wondering if facing someone down with your own style, or in a sort of straight up man to man fashion, is perhaps more a characteristic of Japanese boxing than simple machismo. Someone more knowledge on asian cultural and boxing please answer…


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 7, 2010)

korshil said:


> fan made and fan edited pretty good though.i don't know if they're based either on actual direct information from morikawa or from quizes on the shonen jump itself.*something bothering you?*



Nah, was just looking over the wiki for a reason I don't recall, noticed the stats and was kinda like "Dude, what the hell?". After a minute or so of googling for a HnI databook just popped the question here.


----------



## korshil (Sep 7, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Nah, was just looking over the wiki for a reason I don't recall, noticed the stats and was kinda like "Dude, what the hell?". After a minute or so of googling for a HnI databook just popped the question here.



lol,then something must have seemed off to you.i think the stats are kinda close to being accurate.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 7, 2010)

Japanese boxers are known for having tremendous heart

They keep getting back up even if they're getting pummeled, watch Guts Ishimatsu vs Roberto Duran for an example of this

Fighting Harada vs the legendary Eder Jofre was another amazing display of heart and the most glorious night for japanese boxing

You dont see very often the two all time greatest boxers of two countries (Japan and Brazil respectively) beating each other for 15 rounds


----------



## tfrankel (Sep 8, 2010)

*907 is out*

Looks like 907 came out yesterday : 

Chapters 43 and 44


----------



## Punpun (Sep 8, 2010)

So now Itagaki can run so fast you can't follow him ? That's so fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 8, 2010)

Mandom said:


> So now Itagaki can run so fast you can't follow him ? That's so fucking ridiculous.



Uhhh.... Speed Hell, anyone? This is just like the fight with Hawk and Takamura. Hawk did something that confused Taka, and taka upped his speed. We'll see how Karasawa reacts next chapter.

Seriously, the Itagaki hate around here is seriously unfounded, and pretty much ignorant. Itagaki isn't doing anything other fighters around him are doing, with the exception of fighting with no guard (actually, Saeki doesn't use a guard either does he?).


JihaD


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 8, 2010)

The problem is he is an unlikable ass.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 8, 2010)

since when arent we using spoiler tags or is everyone reading the raws? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



seems like itagaki is really the fastest boxer by feet in his weight division. i wonder if he gets a hit like takamura against hawk


----------



## Punpun (Sep 8, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Uhhh.... Speed Hell, anyone? This is just like the fight with Hawk and Takamura. Hawk did something that confused Taka, and taka upped his speed. We'll see how Karasawa reacts next chapter.
> 
> Seriously, the Itagaki hate around here is seriously unfounded, and pretty much ignorant. Itagaki isn't doing anything other fighters around him are doing, with the exception of fighting with no guard (actually, Saeki doesn't use a guard either does he?).
> 
> ...



Hey, I'm not hating on itagaki but as far as I recall this never happened so far. :33


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 8, 2010)

Itagaki can suck my left nut 

And i believe Woli is faster than him and Miyata 

That ridiculous i-can-see-you-in-slow-mo stuff only works on fodder like Karasawa, that's why he couldn't do shit against RBJ


----------



## Punpun (Sep 8, 2010)

Yokai, Itagaki has reached a whole new potential with this chapter. :33


----------



## tfrankel (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



It's not so unbelievable. Miyata does it all the time. He moves very fast, then dissappears from your vantage point. Itagaki is supposed to be one of the fastest boxers period. Of course he should be able to do something like this. I see where the hate comes from, but gotta give him props. He did take a pretty well deserved beating for a couple of chapters. Either way, look for takamura to explain what happened next chapter is my prediction.


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Did you even read the RAW? This isn't from the boxers point of view, this is he literally disappeared from the ring.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 8, 2010)

What's with people complaining at Itagaki speed, after Woli and Miyata last counter things like this are expected to happen.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 8, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yokai, Itagaki has reached a whole new potential with this chapter. :33


What he did against Hoshi was even more ridiculous

*Hey! he's not even moving, hmm, should i hit him now, or not? decissions, decissions*


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 8, 2010)

Itsafagot can go die in a fire. Have him get in a accident or something. Like they did with the cannibal guy.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 8, 2010)

Yay, but that was in his brain. Here he just vanished from our POV. Speed wise it's way more "ridiculous" than anything we've seen so far.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 8, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Yay, but that was in his brain. Here he just vanished from our POV. Speed wise it's way more "ridiculous" than anything we've seen so far.



I think it's one of those HnI scenes of the category

"better not take it seriously and dont think about it too much"


like this one


----------



## Punpun (Sep 8, 2010)

Woli laughs at gravity.


----------



## Yōkai (Sep 8, 2010)

Spider-Woli, Spider-Woli 
jumps around the ring like a volley
he kicks your ass without even trying
he's fuckin awesome, you cant deny it

Hey, there! There goes the Spider-Woli ♫


----------



## Punpun (Sep 8, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Spider-Monkey, Spider-Monkey
> jumps around the ring like a volley
> he kicks your ass without even trying
> he's fuckin awesome, you cant deny it
> ...



Fix'd.


----------



## Dartmu (Sep 8, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Spider-Woli, Spider-Woli
> jumps around the ring like a volley
> he kicks your ass without even trying
> he's fuckin awesome, you cant deny it
> ...



awesome 

This week I need to know what they say T_T
Please sssjian1 come back!


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Did you even read the RAW? This isn't from the boxers point of view, this is he literally disappeared from the ring.



Its called Hyperbole. Google it.


Seriously, Did you just start reading this manga or something? Did you not see punches blowing holes thru people, or punches so fast they cause wind, etc? You guys take this stuff too literally. Miyata can't actually cause lightning with his punches, nor does a punch from Ippo cause you to actually lose a part of your self. Sawamura's punches aren't actually bullets, and Itagaki is not able to manipulate space and time, switching from southpaw to orthodox does not cause static in the brain, etc etc. Its like people forget this is a manga, and the artist has a responsibility to visualize the concepts he is attempting to convey, while being true to the medium (fantasy).




JihaD


----------



## Dartmu (Sep 8, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Its called Hyperbole. Google it.
> Seriously, Did you just start reading this manga or something? Did you not see punches blowing holes thru people, or punches so fast they cause wind, etc? You guys take this stuff too literally. Miyata can't actually cause lightning with his punches, nor does a punch from Ippo cause you to actually lose a part of your self. Sawamura's punches aren't actually bullets, and Itagaki is not able to manipulate space and time, switching from southpaw to orthodox does not cause static in the brain, etc etc. Its like people forget this is a manga, and the artist has a responsibility to visualize the concepts he is attempting to convey, while being true to the medium (fantasy).
> JihaD



The small mistake is that the referee can not see it...I think...
but is true, manga is manga... 



(P.S: your avatar make me @?%&# :amazed )


----------



## Glued (Sep 8, 2010)

Green Poncho said:


> Itsafagot can go die in a fire. Have him get in a accident or something. Like they did with the cannibal guy.



Sawamura isn't a cannibal, he just considers his opponents to be prey


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 9, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Sawamura isn't a cannibal, he just considers his opponents to be prey



... he likes the taste of human blood and eats his meat raw.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 9, 2010)

all I have to say is *L O L*


----------



## Gunners (Sep 9, 2010)

Kawarsa should switch southpaw and try and get Itagaki to trip.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 13, 2010)

Is there a trans of 907 out yet?


----------



## TrafalgarLawNSB (Sep 14, 2010)

Hajime no Ippo 908 Raw out!
DDL

what happen with ssjian1 isn't he translating the manga anymore?


----------



## Punpun (Sep 15, 2010)

Such Beautiful and Magnificent hyperbole.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 15, 2010)

manabu back in business


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 17, 2010)

Some peeps are down on the manga, but nmo there are still epic moments left in it still.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 18, 2010)

Posted by Maniacprovost at DG forum:


----------



## Inugami (Sep 18, 2010)

oh shit! , another good Bleack mix would be in the moment Miyata do his lighting counter , Kenpachi:You know ..spinning your hands ...makes your punch more faster!


----------



## Dartmu (Sep 22, 2010)

not more hni? xD


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 22, 2010)

New raw out (#909) thanks to sugarboy:

mangafox


----------



## Punpun (Sep 22, 2010)

New chap. 

mangafox

---

Oh you.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 22, 2010)

Woli's REVENGE AGAINST EXPERIENCE!!!


----------



## Luckyday (Sep 22, 2010)

Isn't anyone distrubed by the way they _look_? You would have thought that the Mangaka model the characters after some rubber bendy toys. Is He trying to draw like Ashita no Joe?


----------



## ssjian1 (Sep 22, 2010)

*909 some info*

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been able to translate recently.  Things have gotten very busy here.

I just read 909 and thought I could list a short summary about what's being said for anyone interested:


*Spoiler*: __ 




Itagaki is trying to make Karasawa attack and lower his guard.
Sanada is telling Karasawa not to move and to just keep defending, but at the same time Karasawa is falling into Itagaki's trap, becoming overwhelmed by Itagaki's speed.  He eventually convinces himself that he needs to stop just defending.  He tries to catch Itagaki but then Itagaki does Woli's rope work and seems to disappear.  Karasawa is thinking to himself things like, "Hey I'm known for my speed too!" but later, "Was there really this much of a difference between us!?" when Itagaki starts "floating".

Ippo and then everyone recognize Itagaki's movements as the same as Woli's.  Then they realize that previously Itagaki used Miyata's Jolt, and Kimura's Dragon Fish Blow (the one that hit Karasawa's forehead.)  Some comedy happens here when Aoki then wonders, "What about my Frog?"  They all come to the conclusion that Itagaki is a genius who can turn his opponents' attacks into his own after seeing them.  Just like Majin Buu from Dragonball.

However, at the end of the chapter, Shinoda is concerned because Itagaki is really pushing it to the extremes.  He is working at much higher pace than normal.  So just like a plane that tries to go too fast and too high too quickly, Saeki shouts at the end, "He's gonna stall!"


----------



## Inugami (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks ssjian1! I don't need to read or watch hni thanks to your awesome summary's.

This chapter it's just another slap in the face of the people that still think the manga was about hardworking>talent  .


----------



## Punpun (Sep 23, 2010)

No. It's a slap in the face for the people who thought Talent + hardwork > Talent.

How wrong was I.


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey, if a no-talent bum like Primo Carnera could become a champion, there is hope for people without talent. Of course there would have to be a lot of luck and politics behind it.


----------



## Wuzzman (Sep 23, 2010)

the only real value in ippo verse is damage absorption, if you can take 100000 hits and come back like a zombie than you can win any match. looks like itagaki opponent isn't much of a damage soaker...


----------



## Punpun (Sep 23, 2010)

No. That's only true for the two protagonist, Ippo and the supposed "glass jaw" Miyata. 

For all the others it seems only talents is needed.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Sep 23, 2010)

Motherfucking Woli. Already has copycats.


----------



## Glued (Sep 23, 2010)

Mandom said:


> No. That's only true for the two protagonist, Ippo and the supposed "glass jaw" Miyata.
> 
> For all the others it seems only talents is needed.



glass jaw, yeah right, guy was flopping around the ring like a fish. Any good referee would have canceled the fight.


----------



## Punpun (Sep 23, 2010)

There was so much bs in this match it makes me laugh now.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Sep 28, 2010)

So has everyone given up on this manga now?


JihaD


----------



## Punpun (Sep 28, 2010)

Why would I ?


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 28, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> So has everyone given up on this manga now?
> 
> 
> JihaD



i haven't given up at all...
i'm reading the chapters when they come out, maybe i should try to read them in a bulk, but spoilers are like a drug to me 
i desperatly waiting for a new takamura fight because his fights always deliver  (i know that we won't see a sendou fight unless he fights ippo AGAIN (which he would lose ofc ))


----------



## freetgy (Sep 28, 2010)

well the whole boxing thing just takes way to long to develop an interesting story.

20 years passed, and ippo is still the noob charcter he was.
only stronger.

Character developement would be nice


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Sep 28, 2010)

why has there been no new chapters


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 28, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> why has there been no new chapters


There has ... in Japan.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 28, 2010)

Puar hasn't posted in a while


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Sep 28, 2010)

BTW 910 is out at DG. Go if you want it.


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is the # 910 raw link: ch.42

Thanks to Sugarboy


----------



## BVB (Sep 28, 2010)

still no new scans. 

puar, where are you?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Sep 29, 2010)

I almost prefer it this way as perhaps a bundle release might occur a few month's down the line so we can read a whole fight at once instead of in parts. 

Also, yeah, the manga's pace has pretty much slowed extremely and some other stuff in that's it's not really great or maybe even good anymore in aspects, but c'mon, I think most of us knew what we signed up for by the time Ippo destroyed Karasawa. Hell, the shimabuakaru fights already kinda singled Ippo wasn't going anywhere for a long-ass time. 

Ps: the whole The world thing is getting tiresome. Ippo needs to take performance enhancing drugs and speed things up...


----------



## Green Poncho (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



What a shitty fucking ending.


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



really? the fight is over?


----------



## Eldrummer (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Yeah, it was a Takamura-like win. Only with his left. Poor Karasawa. I want to know what Saeki says, he looks worried. And also what was the fucking time?


----------



## tfrankel (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



At least there will be no more complaining about having to sit through an Itagaki match. I was rather enjoying it though.


----------



## Inugami (Sep 29, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I really hope people doesn't complain about the ending , come on it''s freaking Itagaki! unless you put something at RBJ caliber nobody gonna put him in his place.


----------



## Puar (Sep 29, 2010)

Karotte said:


> still no new scans.
> 
> puar, where are you?



Pssssst...  Over here.


----------



## Eloking (Sep 29, 2010)

Np Puar, good luck with your job project.

I kinda prefer it that way anyway, if you released all the chap of this fight one by one, I'm sure this thread would have like +20 page of useless arguing .


----------



## insi_tv (Sep 29, 2010)

yeah good luck Puar! always appreciating your hard work


----------



## freetgy (Sep 30, 2010)

well as exspected, Shitagaki wins

this manga is to predicable.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Sep 30, 2010)

^ not surprised altho i wudda preferred a spoiler tag


----------



## Dream Brother (Sep 30, 2010)

'Shitagaki' is the only thing keeping this manga interesting for me, at the moment. (Minus his bullet time scenes.) 

I sure as hell prefer this to Ippo's recent fights, and Miyata's recent travesty of a match.


----------



## Fran (Sep 30, 2010)

^ I'm patiently riding the storm until we get another Aoki/Kimura or Takamura fight.

Or maybe a few chapters to showcase Ippo's previous opponent's progress. Volg, and Sendo, both climbing the world ladder.


Shitagaki


----------



## Hagen (Oct 1, 2010)

This is a probably my last post in this thread, so it has to be meaningful









































*ITAGAKI SUCKS DONKEY BALLS! *


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2010)

LOL I remember those  text walls you dedicated to this thread, there was other users that posted a lot but I don't remember them .

People could say that Itagaki recent fights are better than Ippo's (not a hard feat to do anyways) but I don't care I was never into hni just for the flashy moves. (now the manga focus more on that) but the personality's of the characters and a good build in the plot before the match(that's why Hawk and Sawamura are my fave matches in the manga), and in this arc I don't find those two things.

Still I'm hyped for AoKimura , just hope Mori doesn't troll them again  .


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 1, 2010)

if he trolls them i will rage


----------



## Fran (Oct 1, 2010)

We need to do a favourite character poll. I'm interested to see who'd win between Wanpo, Aoki and Takamura.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 1, 2010)

sendo for me  (takamura as a close second)


----------



## Glued (Oct 1, 2010)

Miyata is dead, as far I'm concerned, Randy killed him. What we have now is an undead abomination with superhuman speed or a demon in human clothing.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 1, 2010)

Armpits said:


> We need to do a favourite character poll. I'm interested to see who'd win between Wanpo, Aoki and Takamura.



It would be very interesting , and I doubt Ippo gonna get into the top 5 here .

Sendou,Volg and Takamura would be my choice.

I would also luv to vote for Sawamura and Mashiba but Mori just fucked their personality's and make them more...well realistic ,funny how in the other hand the matches are starting to remind me of Prince of Tennis.


----------



## Mori` (Oct 2, 2010)

Kind of like this Itagaki fight so far; getting a much needed humbling, but his arrogance was kind of a nice part of his character so I hope he doesn't lose that edge.

Might be enjoying it more since I've not been following weekly and just read it in one go, think that might be the best approach for Ippo these days


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 3, 2010)

A Lot of people were talking about how "suddenly" Itagaki seemed to covet Kumi. As I re-read the Mashiba/Sawamura fight (3rd Favorite in the series), you can start to see where Itagaki has feelings for kumi (or is at least jealous), particularly when Ippo tells Itagaki that Sawamura hit Kumi and especially in 677- the scene where Kumi shows up for the Mashiba/Sawamura fight, and Itagaki gives his ticket to Kumi so she can sit with Ippo.

Anyway, the time he beats Karasawa is going to be key here. If he beats Ippo's time, hopefully he leaves Kamagawa Gym and decides to go after Ippo's belt. Even if he doesn't, I hope he says "I'm being held back" and leaves so he can fight Ippo. 

JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Oct 3, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> A Lot of people were talking about how *"suddenly" *Itagaki seemed to covet Kumi.



Really? the Itagaki having feelings for Kumi has a long history and even his sister knows that.

Those people that you mention sure must skip pages in regular basis .


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 3, 2010)

Also, why the hell wasn't the Mashiba/Sawamura fight ended after the 4th? Once the ref saw that Mashiba was unconcious, that should have been the end of the fight. Sawamura got hosed.


JihaD


----------



## Slek (Oct 3, 2010)

Sorry to be out of topic, but how come there is no more weekly new translation?


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Oct 3, 2010)

Slek said:


> Sorry to be out of topic, but how come there is no more weekly new translation?


There aren't a lot of translators who like this manga, and frankly it's not surprising that it's not being translated.


----------



## Apotheosis (Oct 3, 2010)

Where is my Woli


----------



## SuperShuter (Oct 4, 2010)

R.I.P HNI 

I also didn't like the inner dialogue thing going on, thought it was gimmicy and ennoying.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 4, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Also, why the hell wasn't the Mashiba/Sawamura fight ended after the 4th? Once the ref saw that Mashiba was unconcious, that should have been the end of the fight. Sawamura got hosed.
> 
> 
> JihaD



The refs in this manga should be banned from officiating another fight.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 6, 2010)

I finally read it and...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Itagaki beat Ippo's time by 2 seconds.


----------



## freetgy (Oct 6, 2010)

time sure is slow when the mangaka reads it, just look 2-3 chapters back and how deep shit shitagaki was in.

I still don't get how he wriggled out of it.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



i hope all speed tourney matches are that short so we can get a takamura/aokimura fight


----------



## Inugami (Oct 6, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i hope all speed tourney matches are that short so we can get a takamura/aokimura fight





*Spoiler*: __ 



it actually took a bunch of time imo , I hope Itagaki beats Sendou record just to see his awful hax arc end soon.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 6, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> it actually took a bunch of time imo , I hope Itagaki beats Sendou record just to see his awful hax arc end soon.




*Spoiler*: __ 



hmm, i thought it was over pretty fast, maybe my perception is flawed


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 7, 2010)

Round #911 translation by Roundboy (He said he's no ssjian1, but I think he did a pretty good job):


*Spoiler*: __ 



Page 1:

Round 911: The Distance to that Back.

Saeki: Until recently...
Saeki: Yeah... And?
Karasawa: Who are you?
Itagaki: Though you might not like it, I'm gonna make you remember my name.
Saeki: I didn't have you in my eyes... Itagaki Manabu...
Side text: Itagaki's come-back K.O. sets this man on fire!!

Page 2:

Itagaki: Thank you very much!
Ippo: Amazing! Congratulations, Manabu-kun!
Ippo: Ah...
Sanada: Don't mind us. You should celebrate your gym mate's victory openly.
Saeki: You heard him.
Ippo: Okay...

Page 3:

Sanada: Against all odds, Karasawa made many brave decisions and did his best. Nothing can be done about this loss; his opponent was better.
Ippo: Yeah. Manabu-kun was truly amazing.
Ippo: Wait, Saeki-san!?
Saeki: I'm going home.
Ippo: Aren't you going to stay? The match between Fukui-senshu and Maezono-senshu starts right after this. The winner is going to be your opponent...
Saeki: I've lost interest...
Ippo: Lost interest?
Saeki: That's right.

Page 4:

Saeki: The last right... I'm glad it didn't connect.
Ippo: Huh...
Ippo: The last right...
Ippo: You're right. If it had connected, Karasawa would've sustained terrible damage.
Sanada: I'm afraid... Those are not the words of concern for Karasawa.
Sanada: He's worried about Itagaki-kun's right fist. His right fist could've fractured if it had connected.

Page 5:

Sanada: He's proclaiming that... He wants to fight Itagaki in his top shape.
Sanada: The Speedstar Saeki Takuma. He's only suffered 2 losses in his professional career. Plus, they were losses against you and Sendo which were fought at the championship level.
Sanada: That speed doesn't know how to slow down. There's no one beside you guys who has managed to touch him yet.
Ippo: It was really close too, in my case.
Sanada: It's only natural for him to seek people in his domain and exhange punches with them to his heart content.
Sanada: No... In their case, it'd be more appropriate to say exchanging feet.
Ippo: Feet?
Sanada: Now I'm really interested in knowing... Japan fastest man...

Page 6:

Sanada: Which one is it?
Ippo:...
Sanada: What's wrong?
Ippo: It's nothing...
Ippo: It may be obvious, but...
Ippo: Since the time the match ended... It has already... Begun...

Page 7:

Sanada: Well then... I've gotta go to the waiting room to console Karasawa.
Ippo: Ah, I'm going too!
Sanada: But you're an enemy.
Ippo: In my case, it's the blue corner - Manabu-kun's waiting room.
Ippo: Aoki-san and Kimura-san have their own match to fight, so he's going to get left alone. He took a down, so someone has to keep him accompanied.
Sanada: You're right. It's not a good idea to leave him alone. Please let him know I wish him luck in his fights.
Ippo: Okay.
Sanada: Let's meet again, Makunouchi-kun.
Ippo: Sure!

Page 8:

Aoki: Oh, you're back!
Kimura: Good job, Itagaki!
Itagaki: Thanks...
Kimura: What the hell, man?
Aoki: That's not the face of a winner.
Itagaki: I forced myself to walk in front of the audiences, but then my legs finally gave out...
Kimura: Take a nice, long rest. Aoki's gonnna take it all the way to decision, so you have plenty of time to rest.
Aoki: Same goes for you!

Page 9:

Shinoda: Start warming up!
Aokimura: Alright, it's our turn!
Itagaki: Please win!
AoKimura: Of course!
Shinoda: Take a shower and rest.
Itagaki: Okay. 
Itagaki: ...
Itagaki: Um...
Yagi: Hn?

Page 10:

Itagaki: Do you know what the K.O. time is?
Shinoda: K.O. time? Did you catch what it was?
Kamogawa: No...
Itagaki: I see... But, I probably didn't make it.
Yagi: I heard it.
Yagi: It was...
Yagi: Round 2... 2 min 13 sec.

Page 11:

Shinoda: Time and K.O. are both important, but surviving the tournament is much more important.
Shinoda: But you did well today.
Itagaki: The K.O. time was round 2 2 min 13 sec.
Itagaki: It was round 2 2 min 15 sec for senpai.
Itagaki: 13 sec...
Itagaki: 15 sec.
Itagaki: That diffence in 2 seconds... Though it was only a slight difference, but I have certainly...

Page 12:

Itagaki: Accomplished!
Itagaki: I was really worried. And it sure felt like a really long time.
Itagaki: I've made it...! Barely made! I beat his time!
Itagaki: I've won!
ItagaKi: Alright!

Page 13:

Ippo: Congratulations!
Itagaki: Uwahh!!
Ippo: It's good that you're up celebrating, but you need to settle down. Don't you remember taking a down in round 1?
Itagaki: That's right, I went down.
Ippo: I got this wet for you.
Itagaki: Feels good.

Page 14:

Ippo: Ah!
Itagaki: What's wrong?
Ippo: Fukui-san lost by a close decision.
Ippo: What a shame... So Maezono-kun is going to be Saeki-san's next opponent.
Ippo: Wait, you're not interested?
Itagaki: Of course I'm interested.
Ippo: I wonder who will win...
Ippo: In boxing, you never know until you try.
Itagaki:...

I don't know how good my translation is compared to SSJIAN1's, but I hope you can bear with it until he gets back. I just wanted to contribute since I also visit this forum to get the latest chapters. And I know the urge to read what they're saying. =D Please excuse my grammar and translation as I'm native to neither English nor Japanese.


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks for the trans efforts! 
Can someone remind me who Maezono is? :S New character?


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 7, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Thanks for the trans efforts!
> Can someone remind me who Maezono is? :S New character?



Chapter #596, page 12:



Chapter #624, page 15:




His name was mentioned a few times but his face never showed up. He's a southpaw.


----------



## Fran (Oct 7, 2010)

Oh right, thanks for clarifying. So he was one-shotted by a guy that Itagaki oneshotted, hah.


----------



## insi_tv (Oct 7, 2010)

thanks for the translation Eldrummer and Roundboy


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2010)

How can Itagaki feel as though he one upped Ippo? Well I know how I just think it is incredibly stupid.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> How can Itagaki feel as though he one upped Ippo? Well I know how I just think it is incredibly stupid.



Yeah, I had the same reaction...a bit sad, really. I'm hoping that he comes across as less deluded when I see the actual scans.


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 7, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Oh right, thanks for clarifying. So he was one-shotted by a guy that Itagaki oneshotted, hah.



Thanks from me as well. I thought I knew Ippo pretty well, but that Maezono threw me for a loop too. Just another reason why this is one of my top 3 mangas. The author keeps a consistent timeline. We don't get "bleach" syndrome here.


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 7, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> thanks for the translation Eldrummer and Roundboy



OOps, meant to quote this post. Thanks again guys.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 7, 2010)

Somehow Itagaki got the power to KO a fast, tough, experience Out-fighter in less than six minutes


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2010)

Dream Brother said:
			
		

> Yeah, I had the same reaction...a bit sad, really. I'm hoping that he comes across as less deluded when I see the actual scans.


Possibly, really speaking it's the Mangaka's fault I don't think his intent is to make Itagaki look deluded. It's a shame really because he is diminishing Ippo's victory by focusing on the speed of the victory instead of him getting everything right and dominating. 


			
				The Pink Ninja said:
			
		

> Somehow Itagaki got the power to KO a fast, tough, experience Out-fighter in less than six minutes


In fairness brute force isn't the only factor in knocking someone out, timing and accuracy plays a huge part something Itagaki has in spades. 

I don't exactly have a problem with Itagaki scoring an early KO, I have a problem with him feeling he matched Ippo when _he isn't fit to carry his jockstraps._


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Oct 7, 2010)

Who's taking bets that Maezono KOs Saeki against all odds and Itagaki has to fight him for the finals?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 7, 2010)

Gunners said:


> In fairness brute force isn't the only factor in knocking someone out, timing and accuracy plays a huge part something Itagaki has in spades.
> 
> I don't exactly have a problem with Itagaki scoring an early KO, I have a problem with him feeling he matched Ippo when _he isn't fit to carry his jockstraps._



Tell that to Miyata 

I never judge HNI by real boxing but by its own internal rules and standards and one thing that has been trumpeted at us is Miyata and Itagaki sacrifice their power and endurance for speed.

The fight against Randy showed Miayata had massive endurance

And this fight... well...


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2010)

> Tell that to Miyata
> 
> I never judge HNI by real boxing but by its own internal rules and standards and one thing that has been trumpeted at us is Miyata and Itagaki sacrifice their power and endurance for speed.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't that be a case of preaching to the choir? He knocked a guy out with a punch so precise it caused his brain to temporarily disconnect. Even Ippo admitted that it would spell the end for him. 

Further more I never said ''they didn't sacrifice their power'' or anything along those lines I'm saying there's more than one way to skin a cat when it comes to knocking someone out with one punch.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 7, 2010)

Given Itagakai personality, he is probably trying to hide his insecurity about winning a match he was getting pushed around in whereas Ippo so throughly destroyed Kurasawa he looked like a baby from the first second in the fight. Edit: Not to say Itagaki win was poorly done or anything, but I think Itagaki knows himself hes not on Ippo level in terms of their weapon or their Dreams. I think the latter is really what this is about. The difference in their goals.  Besides, in Hajime No Ippo, though Itagaki is fast and shit probbably up into the "world level" he'd get destroyed by what HNI Ippo potrays as World level fighters most able to dance around at close to those speed with perfect technic. Itagaki is still shit. I hope Saeki destroys him, or if he wins that, He does some crazy shit challenging Ippo and Ippo breaks his rib telling him he still has more to work on. ...

Another edit:Itagaki is basically still a kid...he's like only a year older than Woli or something. The guys probably dreams real big, but doesn't feel like it could honestly happen in his heart of hearts. This tournamet is about citating his place to come in the manga as either just some punk dreamer, or the guy who honors his promise (which is pretty much more mportant than anything in HNI).
Something like that but done much better.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 7, 2010)

> Another edit:Itagaki is basically still a kid...he's like only a year older than Woli or something. The guys probably dreams real big, but doesn't feel like it could honestly happen in his heart of hearts. This tournamet is about citating his place to come in the manga as either just some punk dreamer, or the guy who honors his promise (which is pretty much more mportant than anything in HNI).
> Something like that but done much better.


He's 4 years older than Woli. Itagaki is at least 21.


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 8, 2010)

Azure Flame Kite said:


> Who's taking bets that Maezono KOs Saeki against all odds and Itagaki has to fight him for the finals?



I would like to see that as well, but the Saeki buildup is too much. At this point, I have to know who is the fastest.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Oct 8, 2010)

Itagaki probably wont win this tourney.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 13, 2010)

Gunners said:


> He's 4 years older than Woli. Itagaki is at least 21.



Where did you see this? Itagaki just graduated from HS, what? A Manga year or two ago? At most, he's 20, but certainly not US drinking age.


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Where did you see this? Itagaki just graduated from HS, what? A Manga year or two ago? At most, he's 20, but certainly not US drinking age.
> 
> 
> JihaD



Birth date 	 August 14, 1975 
His fight before Kawarsa was     1996-09



Granted the information on that site could be wrong, I doubt it.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 13, 2010)

That wiki kinda misleading , they have stats of Kamogawa.

Before Retirement
Power: 20/20 Stamina: 19/20
Speed: 17/20 Talent: 20/20 Skill: 17/20

As a Coach

Power: 8/20 Stamina: 10/20
Speed: 5/20 Talent: 20/20 Skill: 20/20 Genius Stat: 1/1 

I don't remember watching them on the manga.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 13, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> That wiki kinda misleading , they have stats of Kamogawa.
> 
> Before Retirement
> Power: 20/20 Stamina: 19/20
> ...


The mangaka released an encyclopaedia of some sort, it probably comes from that.


----------



## Fran (Oct 13, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> That wiki kinda misleading , they have stats of Kamogawa.
> 
> Before Retirement
> Power: 20/20 Stamina: 19/20
> ...



 Kamogawa is the fucking BOSSSSSSS.


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

I stopped reading after the woli fight. Has anything interesting happened since then ?


----------



## Alien (Oct 13, 2010)

Aight thanks.

Itagak


----------



## Fran (Oct 14, 2010)

I wish Hammer Nao (DAT GEROMICHI ) stayed on as Ippo's junior instead. Another hard-hitter gunning for Ippo's place. I like Itagaki's interactions with his gym-mates, family and Mashiba though.

Ahhh Geromichi


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2010)

Armpits said:


> I w*ish Hammer Nao (DAT GEROMICHI ) stayed on as Ippo's junior instead.* Another hard-hitter gunning for Ippo's place. I like Itagaki's interactions with his gym-mates, family and Mashiba though.
> 
> Ahhh Geromichi



This!! 

Aww Geromichi was one of most memorable characters in the series , he didn't need to have a ''cool'' look or acrobatic moves to be entertaining, I take a Geromichi fight than the sharingan/matrix bs of Itagaki any day of the week.

But still I'm happy Geromichi arc was over ,the Kouhai storyline should just stopped with him and never come back, manga already slow and we still have the Kouhai of Itagaki wasting time fighting fodder of the past  .


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 14, 2010)

Just browsing through Ippo, and somethings been bothering me. What does Ippo do with his fight money besides buy logs to hit with a mallet? Since he became the Japanese champion and started conquering other titles, shouldn't he be earning "big" pay by now? I understand that they don't start off making a lot, but he has really progressed. Shouldn't it be enough to supplement his mothers workload so she doesn't have to work so much?


----------



## Inugami (Oct 14, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> Just browsing through Ippo, and somethings been bothering me. What does Ippo do with his fight money besides buy logs to hit with a mallet? Since he became the Japanese champion and started conquering other titles, shouldn't he be earning "big" pay by now? I understand that they don't start off making a lot, but he has really progressed. Shouldn't it be enough to supplement his mothers workload so she doesn't have to work so much?



LOL well yeah if I was in his place I would be using the money to make my mom stop work , still Ippo's mom doesn't look like the type that would stop working even if her sons gain enough money for them.

perhaps hes just saving the money til the day he have enough courage to ask Mashiba for Kumi's hand....  .


----------



## Fireball (Oct 14, 2010)

japanese boxer don't get paid much from what i've heared.

and yes, manabu is 22 years old right now.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> Just browsing through Ippo, and somethings been bothering me. What does Ippo do with his fight money besides buy logs to hit with a mallet? Since he became the Japanese champion and started conquering other titles, shouldn't he be earning "big" pay by now? I understand that they don't start off making a lot, but he has really progressed. Shouldn't it be enough to supplement his mothers workload so she doesn't have to work so much?



I doubt he earns a lot, his fanbase seems greater than it actually is because he always fights in his back yard, in reality he makes less than the likes of Mathew Hatton. 

The little money that he does earn would go towards training fees. I'm guessing that the coach takes a chunk of his money to promote his fights too as that shit is not free, I guess the network could cover that.


----------



## Eloking (Oct 15, 2010)

The paid of a boxer doesn't really rise until they get title fight. A lot of country champ still get around 10 000$ per fight. But then again, Ippo seem a lot more popular than regular country champ (well, he's the protagonist of the manga after all).


----------



## Gunners (Oct 15, 2010)

Going over old chapters, the sparring match between Ippo and Miyata is better than the current string of fights.


----------



## Apotheosis (Oct 15, 2010)

Needs more Woli.


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks Puar.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice to see some Ippo chapter after that long. Thanks.


----------



## Shade (Oct 16, 2010)

Faster than the human eye can track? Really? -_-

So much for realistic boxing manga.


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 17, 2010)

I cringed a little (a lot?) when Itagaki disappeared from Karasawa's sights but IMO Miyata tanking RBJ's body blows is much much worse. Still, I think Itagaki has become one of the more interesting characters in HnI. All that inner dialog gives his "simple" moves more meaning.


----------



## adventxero (Oct 17, 2010)

this manga has had moments that were just plain unrealistic.  This is not surprise to those that know this manga.


----------



## Puar (Oct 17, 2010)

Shade said:


> Faster than the human eye can track? Really? -_-
> 
> So much for realistic boxing manga.



If it makes you feel any better, in the very next chapter Sanada takes a step back after he calms down and goes, "Wait, that's not humanly possible..."


----------



## Inugami (Oct 17, 2010)

Shade said:


> Faster than the human eye can track? Really? -_-
> 
> So much for *realistic boxing manga.*



HNI may be was kinda realistic in the early chapters I almost thought it was kinda seinen, but come on you shouldn't expect more fights like that , it's awful but Mori it's making the fights to look more appealing for the current shounen manga audience, don't be surprised when Ricardo Martinez 2.0 makes some kind of Tezuka zone .

Chapter 53


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 17, 2010)

At that point, Ippo should have a move where he taps his opponents forehead with his gloves, tells him "You're already dead," and then his head explodes.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 17, 2010)

Well for now he can tap his opponents and boum they have no strenght left. Not Bad IMO.


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 18, 2010)

I think the closest the real world can get to that chapter is this:

Link removed

Marquez was like "WTF, where is he? Oh behind!"

Edit:
Just to add, Itagaki is f***ing awesome here!


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the translation again Puar, love these mass-releases


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 18, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Thanks for the translation again Puar, love these mass-releases



Thanks again as well.


----------



## Angelus (Oct 18, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> HNI may be was kinda realistic in the early chapters I almost thought it was kinda seinen, but come on you shouldn't expect more fights like that , it's awful but Mori it's making the fights to look more appealing for the current shounen manga audience, don't be surprised when Ricardo Martinez 2.0 makes some kind of Tezuka zone .
> 
> Link removed



wtf did I just watch? 


Edit: This one is even better:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLYjEOD6AsA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


Oh, and I hate Itagaki and the A-Class Tournament. More Sendo and Takamura matches, please


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 18, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> wtf did I just watch?
> 
> Edit: This one is even better:



My god, this pretty much sums up why I gave up on POT. Ippo has never been that bad though. A guy occasionally dissappears, and holes get blown through people but it's always explained why. 

As for the A-Class tournament...I'll say it again. I like it. Better than a Sendo slugfest or a boring takamura fight. Everytime I re-read the manga, I skip those fights. Outside of the ring though, Sendo and Takamura are two of the funniest. The Miyata/Sendo training chapters had me bursting on the inside.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 18, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> My god, this pretty much sums up why I gave up on POT. Ippo has never been that bad though. A guy occasionally dissappears, and holes get blown through people but it's always explained why.
> 
> As for the A-Class tournament...I'll say it again. I like it. Better than a Sendo slugfest or a boring takamura fight. Everytime I re-read the manga, I skip those fights. Outside of the ring though, Sendo and Takamura are two of the funniest. The Miyata/Sendo training chapters had me bursting on the inside.



Sendo's fight with Ippo and Vorg top everything shown in recent time, even his fight against that left handed orthadox fighter was better than recent fights. 

It's baffling that you chastise Takamura. When he is involved in a fight he doesn't give a shit about it is similar to Aoikumaru but when he means business the fights have been the series best. Hawk vs Takamura is a classic.


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> My god, this pretty much sums up why I gave up on POT. Ippo has never been that bad though. A guy occasionally dissappears, and holes get blown through people but it's always explained why.
> 
> *As for the A-Class tournament...I'll say it again. I like it. Better than a Sendo slugfest or a boring takamura fight. Everytime I re-read the manga, I skip those fights.* Outside of the ring though, Sendo and Takamura are two of the funniest. The Miyata/Sendo training chapters had me bursting on the inside.



Wow...just wow, you must be the anti-oxvial.



Gunners said:


> Hawk vs Takamura is a classic.



Agree.. hell I even would be okay if that was the end of the manga.


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 18, 2010)

Gunners said:


> It's baffling that you chastise Takamura. When he is involved in a fight he doesn't give a shit about it is similar to Aoikumaru but when he means business the fights have been the series best. Hawk vs Takamura is a classic.



True, but the hawk match is his only interesting match. That David Eagle match was crap to me. Everything else was too quick to really call a match.


----------



## Punpun (Oct 18, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> As for the A-Class tournament...I'll say it again. I like it. Better than a Sendo slugfest or a boring takamura fight. Everytime I re-read the manga, I skip those fights. Outside of the ring though, Sendo and Takamura are two of the funniest. The Miyata/Sendo training chapters had me bursting on the inside.



May your god forgave you my son.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 18, 2010)

i stop reading once Itagaki was about to fight the karate guy should i pick it up again or skip to a certain or what ?


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 18, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> wtf did I just watch?
> 
> 
> Edit: This one is even better:
> ...



I'm glad HnI didn't turn into that. After watching that vid, Itagaki's speed seems nothing special.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 18, 2010)

Wolfwood said:


> Edit: This one is even better:
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLYjEOD6AsA&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



Dear God...


----------



## Inugami (Oct 18, 2010)

People miss the point of why I posted a PoT video , remember PoT wasn't always like that , and Hajime no Ippo wasn't like its now at the beginning.



KizaruTachio said:


> i stop reading once Itagaki was about to fight the karate guy should i pick it up again or skip to a certain or what ?


Of course , you should still reading to see one of the best matches in the manga..Sawamura vs Mashiba, after that drop the manga.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

> boring takamura fight





> boring takamura fight





> boring takamura fight





> boring takamura fight





But de gustibus non disputandum est


----------



## Fran (Oct 18, 2010)

The manga will change from a time where Ippo was learning a textbook and realistic left jab to a Super Dynamite Bankai Meteor Punch


----------



## Haohmaru (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah, Echizen also exterminated the Dinosaurs. Noo, it wasn't meteors, vulcano's, iceage etc.

@Oxvial, that's one of the main reasons why I'm not reading HnI anymore. It's become so much shit.


----------



## Alien (Oct 18, 2010)

Armpits said:


> The manga will change from a time where Ippo was learning a textbook and realistic left jab to a Super Dynamite Bankai Meteor Punch



Ippo's bankai = Takamura


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 18, 2010)

Armpits said:


> The manga will change from a time where Ippo was learning a textbook and realistic left jab to a Super Dynamite Bankai Meteor Punch



Actually, this bothered me during the Woli fight-- Ippo completely forgot about his basic punches-- he threw nothing but hooks and uppercuts like he forgot the first 20 fights he was in and everything he learned... I mean, if he was fighting the fight as if he would fight Miyata, then that would have been a terrible fight. I mean, Gazelle Punch? Liver Blow? Short upper? Ippo has plenty of punches, but he refused to use them... WTF mate?


JihaD


----------



## Zaru (Oct 19, 2010)

Faster than human sight. Really?


----------



## Angelus (Oct 19, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> True, but the hawk match is his only interesting match. That David Eagle match was crap to me. *Everything else was too quick to really call a match.*



That's why Takamura is so awesome


----------



## Fran (Oct 20, 2010)

Umezawa won the manga from chapter 1.




I love his character. He gets excellent development through the series, definitely one of my favourites.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Oct 20, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> People miss the point of why I posted a PoT video , remember PoT wasn't always like that , and Hajime no Ippo wasn't like its now at the beginning.
> 
> 
> Of course , you should still reading to see one of the best matches in the manga..Sawamura vs Mashiba, after that drop the manga.



I saw that b4 stopped and that was one best manga fights ever i mean that tops some anime fights ive watched but i just felt like even after that bloody epic battle it wasnt enough to keep me through post-shark takamura fights, pathetic aoki kimura fights, ippoxmiyata, no sendo AND IPPO NOT GETTING WITH KUMI YOUR 20 YEARS OLD AND YOU HAVENT EVEN KISSED HER.Sry about that it's just ipp used to be my 2nd fav manga.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 20, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Umezawa won the manga from chapter 1.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ippo is a bigger man that I give him credit for, I remember that chapter where he announced who he really was, I'd have been tempted to punch him the ribs.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Oct 20, 2010)

Wouldn't mind seeing an update on Umezawa - he went off to do manga right?


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 23, 2010)

#912 Raw by Rena-chan: Link removed

Translation by roundboy:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Sidetext: The goal is Japanese champion. The tournament for the 2 veterans begins!!

Round 912: The reunion with the go-getter.

Page 1:

Sidetext: Itagaki is victorious against Karasawa. Ippo appears in the waiting room...

Ippo: Saeki-san seemed really confident. There probably won't be any upset.
Ippo: But as usual, you never know until you try.
Ippo: Sometimes, a lucky-punch can lead to a KO.
Itagaki: KO...
Itagaki: 2 rounds, 2 minutes, 13 seconds...
Ippo: Sorry... Even though you'd just finished your match, I said soemething that makes you anxious... You'd better get some rest.
Itagaki: Honestly...

Page 2:

Itagaki: Something else has been keeping me anxious all day...
Itagaki: How much closer have I gotten to that back...?
Itagaki: Is it still far away? Or have I reached it?
Itagaki: Senpai... I was faster, you know... I beat him earlier...
Itagaki: Senpai...

Page 3:

Blank

Page 4:

Itagaki: ...
Itagaki: Just now...
Itagaki: I was...
Itagaki: What was I about to do?
Itagaki: What kind of face was I making? What exactly was I thinking?
Itagaki: What was I going to...?
Itagaki: I'm probably just tired... That's all...

Page 5:

Ippo: Manabu-kun?
Itagaki: What is it?!
Ippo: Kimura-san's and Aoki-san's matches are starting!
Itagaki: OK!
Ippo: They are fighting against the opponents they had last time in the A-class tournament.
Itagaki: This is going to be a hard fight.
Both: Let them win.
Fujii: How's Aokimura? Are they fired up for their revenge matches?
Takamura: How much have they grown since last time?
Takamura: I certainly have to see for myself!

Page 6:

Announcer: A win by decision: Kimura!
Kimura: I did it!
Announcer: A win by decision: Aoki!
Aoki: Hell yeah!

Page 7:

Kamogawa: Not bad, Shinoda-kun.
Shinoda: Thank you very much.
Shinoda: At this rate, they can conquer this tournament!!
Fujii: Congratulations, 3 wins for Kamogawa gym!
Fujii: Ah...
Iimura: ...
Fujii: Since when?
Iimura: Since the beginning.

Page 8:

Aoki: I did it!
Kimura: I won!
Aokimura: We've got our revenge!
Itagaki: Congratulations!
Kimura: Thank you!
Others: Banzai! Banzai!
Kimura: Did you notice what the bastard Takamura was doing?
Aoki: He was dozing off at the most stand-out seat!
Aoki: He must be taught a lesson!
Shinoda: Don't make a big deal out of it.
Kimura: Aoki's opponent's next match is starting.
Shinoda: Look at the monitor.

Page 9:

Itagaki: Kimura-san, what about your opponent?
Kimura: Oh, I've seen him. He seems pretty strong.
Kimura: What about yours?
Aoki: It's my destined opponent.
Aoki: The former light-weight champion: Imae Katsutaka.
Aoki: It seems like after our death match, he still sustained some damage and lost his next fight. However, it seems like he's been staying in the rank and been preying for a chance to get the belt back.

Page 10:

Aoki: No doubts, he has gotten stronger.
Itagaki: It was a draw last time, wasn't it?
Ippo: Yeah. Honestly, he was so close to getting the belt.
Kimura: He is indeed Aoki's destined opponent.
Shinoda: Who's Imae's opponent?
Yagi: Someone who's just gotten into the A-class tournament.
Yagi: 7 fights, 7 wins, 3 K.O.'s.
Shinoda: ...
Yagi: He's undefeated, but his K.O. rate is not that high.
Shinoda: Our main concern is how much Imae has grown since last time... But Aoki's gotten stronger as well since the last time they fought.
Aoki: I'm waiting, Imae! Bring it on! My destined opponent! 

Page 11:

Announcer: It's a big upset! The former champion is defeated!

Page 12:

Announcer: The 1st seed of A-class tournament is defeated in the first round!
Ippo: The former champion...
Kimura: In the first round...
Aoki: You've gotta be shitting me... What the hell are you doing, Imae?
Announcer: The most spectacular rookie... His name is...

Page 13:

Announcer: Iga Shinobu!
Kimura: Who the hell is that guy Iga? Wasn't he a no-name?
Yagi: That's exactly right. Only 3 KO's in 7 fights.
Yagi: Wait...
Yagi: Since his debut, he has been winning by decisions until the recent 3 matches which he all won by KO's.
Yagi: Perhaps he's finally gotten good at this.
Shinoda: Or perhaps...
Kamogawa: He might've changed his coach.

Page 14:

Shinoda: He was already a good fighter, if he is taken under by a good trainer...
Kamogawa: Yeah...
Kimura: An unexpected strong foe has appeared before you, man.
Kimura: What's wrong? Why are you so stiff? Are you that scared?
Aoki: What a surprise...
Itagaki: The former champ got KOed in the first round...
Aoki: That's not it!
Kimura: Then what is it?
Aoki: The one beside Iga, don't you recognize his face?
All: AH!

Page 15:

Takamura: Isn't that... Maron?
Fujii: Maron? Aren't you mistaking it for Baron?
Iimura: Baron Kurita... Isn't he the self-proclaimed go-getter free trainer?
Iimura: In fact, since he took charge, Iga-senshu has started to distinguish himself as a fighter.

Page 16:

Takamura: There's no doubt! That guy is Maron! The name Maron is a nickname I gave him that came from "kuri" in his name "Kurita"!
Takamura: This is bad, now that "Kuri" has grouped up with "Iga"! I have to report to Aoki!
Fujii: Wow...
Iimura: At least he's behaving like a senpai.
Aoki: This is also a destined opponent.
Kimura: Last time you went after him and beat the crap outta him. Did he came back to get you for that? 
Aoki: You were also with me, man.
Aoki: Bring it on, I will beat you at your own game.
Takamura: Beware, Aoki, that guy's punches will hurt like hell!
Aoki: Yeah, I was watching.

Page 17:

Aoki: Including today's, he has 4 consecutive KO's, right?
Kimura: Indeed, his punches look heavy.
Takamura: Looks heavy? Do you have any idea? Iga and Kuri have grouped together!
Takamura: There's nothing in this world that hurts more than that.
Aoki: Huh?
Ippo: That much?
Itagaki: Iga and Kuri? 
Itagaki: Igakuri... (Explanation below)
Aoki: Son of a bitch, you came all the way here just to say that?!
Takamura: Yeah!
Aoki: Didn't my match leave you with any impression at all?!
Takamura: I was asleep.
Others....
Sidetext: This is the blessing from Takamura? Kamogawa group clears their first matches.

Please excuse my grammar and translation as I'm native to neither Japanese nor English.


----------



## Gunners (Oct 23, 2010)

_What's sad is I love you 'cause you're my brother
You traded your soul for riches
My child, I've watched you grow up to be famous
And now I smile like a proud dad, watching his only son that made it_

Ippo is going to ether Itagaki.


----------



## Eldrummer (Oct 27, 2010)

Chapter #913 Raw by jbondsr:

 FLOL 

 FLOL 

A little summary by ParaParaJMo:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Pretty much everyone in Kimura's neighborhood is congratulating him for his victory and to win the tournament and he's now their hope. The little girl is Chie who is the daughter of the flower shop owner. She says she wanted to see Kimura's fight and he tells her he is a reformed gangster. 

At the party, they are surprised that Takamura hasn't shown up yet, but Aoki says it's better since they can relax. Apparently Takamura has dissapeared. And they recall that Maron Kurita once vowed revenge. Itagaki says his hand is feeling better but he is going to go easy on it for awhile. It's funny that Aokimura want to keep their minds off boxing, but Ippo and Itagaki can't. 

But Itagaki suggeset they do "Boys Talk" such as raise your hand if you went out on a date. Aoki says he goes on a date everyday. Next question is who has held hand with a girl. Who has kissed a girl. And Kimura gets really pissed about the nature of the questions. 

Ippo says he doesn't mind, but Kimura asks if he has gone anywhere with Kumi and he's pissed that Ippo admits he hasn't confessed. Kimura asks if Itagaki has a girlfriend, but Itagaki admits he has asked out a girl and he does admit he has feelings for Kumi but he also talks about the possibility with female fans. 

Itagaki suggests to Kimura that he should try a fan and Aoki remembers that most of the people in his neighbhorhood are elderly. Then Itagaki asks why Kimura doesn't have a girlfriend. They say he's a top ranked boxer and a descent looking fella and Ippo agress. Then they find an anime dvd of a nurse and wonder if Kimura is into that, and Kimura admits a little girl has been visiting to play a lot latelhy. They joke around with the doll that you can remove its clothes and underwear and they mention the doll looks like Kumi


----------



## Zaru (Oct 27, 2010)

Thread title has been neglected for a while, hasn't it?


----------



## God Movement (Oct 27, 2010)

913 already eh


----------



## Fran (Oct 27, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Chapter #913 Raw by jbondsr:
> 
> FLOL
> 
> ...



OMFG  I am looking forward to that chapter.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Looks like Takamura went on a world tour again


----------



## Inugami (Oct 27, 2010)

Holy fucken shit o.0!   that spoiler  is out of this world , kinda reminds me when we got weird shit like naked Broco man.

Perhaps I'm gonna start reading the chapters again instead of just the summary's .


----------



## tfrankel (Oct 27, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Chapter #913 Raw by jbondsr:
> 
> ch.12
> 
> ch.12



Thank you much great sir.


----------



## Fran (Oct 31, 2010)

YEEES!
Thanks Puar!


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Oct 31, 2010)

Thank you Puar. Reading it right now.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Oct 31, 2010)

YOSHAAAAAAA PUAR


----------



## BVB (Oct 31, 2010)

awesome triple-release!

THANKS PUAR


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 31, 2010)

Wow, I can't believe it's a triple release on a Monday, this made my week! Thanks!

I love the Aokimura bit:

Kimura: He can mimic moves that he likes. I hate to say it, but his intuition is damn scary.
Aoki: What about the Frog Punch!?
Kimura: ...

Edit:
Don't you guys think that Itagaki's style here is patterned a little bit from Pacquiao? Aside from Itagaki's smart punching, the low stamina *AND* the vanishing-in-front-me-of-speed, the leg work, the unpredictable angle of punches, and the volume he throws it at that it becomes hard to cover all the vulnerable areas of the face is his style. Karasawa's comments also resemble what Pacquiao's opponents say after a match.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

Itagtaki is becoming fucking creepy


----------



## Fran (Oct 31, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Itagtaki is becoming fucking creepy



 Yeah, senpai-complex right there.

But Itagaki's penis will never become heavy-weight class like Ippo's


----------



## Gunners (Oct 31, 2010)

Zeroshin said:


> Wow, I can't believe it's a triple release on a Monday, this made my week! Thanks!
> 
> I love the Aokimura bit:
> 
> ...


No, the only similarities they have is their punch speed. Itagaki seems to have better reflexes, timing and accuracy. Whilst Pacquiao has greater power and stamina. 

Pacquiao's footwork is not impressive whilst Itagaki's is. I don't know what fighter I would compare Itagaki too but it is not Manny Pacquiao.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 31, 2010)

I like Pac's footwork. It's nowhere near as elegant and polished as a prime Floyd's, sure, but he's very quick on his feet, and he's good at fluidly linking his ducking into pivoting/sidesteps, such as the first time he knocked Hatton down (hit him with a counter hook, ducked under his punch and sidestepped away, guard up again, as Hatton hit the canvas) or when he was backed up against the ropes by Cotto, and he slipped a shot, manoeuvred away and turned in an instant, to reverse their positions and back Cotto against the ropes. Also, a lot of Pac's success is due to the way he can dart in and out with his footwork (early in his career he completely relied upon this, combined with a big left hand) and the way he can jump all over the place while firing combos, confusing people who shell up. He'll probably make good use of footwork in the upcoming Marg fight...he'll have to, to avoid getting trapped against the ropes. I admit that his footwork could do with improvement though, and he seems to have issues with people who box on the back foot, which doesn't bode well for a future bout with Floyd. 

That being said, I agree that he isn't particularly similar to Itagaki, aside from the speed. I can see why it would remind you of Pac, though...the way Itagaki was trying to break that shell guard with angles reminded me a little of Pac/Clottey. The difference is that Itagaki seems to have a super jab, and uses it regularly, while Pac rarely uses his at all. Itagaki is also more of a stylist, who gives things a bit of a flourish, and he doesn't seem to guard at all, most of the time...just keeps his hands by his waist. Itagaki is a flashy outboxer who does his best work on the outside, while Pac is more of a mid-range, super quick slugger. He's a bit of an odd fighter, as his speed and best weapon (his straight) is something you usually see in technicians/outboxers, but he's in actuality a puncher, someone who loves to exchange rather than 'fence' in the ring.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Oct 31, 2010)

Yo, can somebody direct me to the Saeki-Sendo fight? I completely forgot about it til Sanada brought it up.

Also, Karasawa wasn't built for speed hell... The look on his face when he tried to get busy with Itagaki was priceless...


JihaD


----------



## Fran (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, Sendo vs Saeki:


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Oct 31, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Yo, can somebody direct me to the Saeki-Sendo fight? I completely forgot about it til Sanada brought it up.



You never see it. It just gets reported: Sendo freezes Saeki with with pressure then KOs him in 30 seconds.

It was Sendo's first title defence match.


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 31, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> He's a bit of an odd fighter, as his speed and best weapon (his straight) is something you usually see in technicians/outboxers, but he's in actuality a puncher, someone who loves to exchange rather than 'fence' in the ring.



That's what I thought too. He's got the tools which outboxers crave but he's like "F*** outboxing, I want war!!!" He loves to rely on his instinct and I think Freddie Roach's challenge is to subconsciously add thinking to his habit (I think he was really forced to think when he fought Clottey).

And this panel:

You know it's gonna happen.

kind of reminded me how Pac enjoys his style (WAR!!! WAR!!!).


----------



## Inugami (Oct 31, 2010)

At this point I don't see how you guys compare this freak with a rl boxer.


----------



## Dream Brother (Oct 31, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> At this point I don't see how you guys compare this freak with a rl boxer.



I think at this point everyone is just going with the ridiculous flow, a bit like the transition _Bleach_ fans went through. (Although HnI at its best is obviously miles and miles above _Bleach_ at its best...at one time it would have even been an insulting comparison.) 

I'm not quite sure why Mori keeps going into this outlandish territory, as he seems to be a genuine, quite dedicated fan of the sport, someone who knows how it works -- he's even been in a real ring and worked a corner before, and apparently owns a boxing gym and based a lot of HnI characters off real boxers. Dunno why, after all this, he would then portray people monkey-hopping all over the place and knocking guys out with jabs. Gah.


----------



## Zeroshin (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe he thinks without all that flash, HnI wont be worthwhile. And perhaps he didn't anticipate that many would appreciate more the inner workings of boxing.


----------



## Shade (Nov 1, 2010)




----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 7, 2010)

I am not sure why everyone keeps saying Mori s only now going into "outlandish territory". Within the very first chapter of the manga, Takamura performed a feat that is totally impossible. Notably, he dodged umezagon and his two friends punches, grabbing every button on their shirt faster then they could see. That was at his heavyweight natural weight as well. 

Beyond the above, boxers are constatnly shown dodging punches after they're thrown and whence they're only a few inches from their face. 

Truth be told, the only difference between the first chapter and now is the style in whch Mori seems to be emphasizing the speed.  Before it would simply be that the person is gone from speed, blown back from power, etc. Now, however, he's decided to get more into it for some reasons. 

As to woli and his farce, errrrrrrr, well, ............I don't know. Woli is joke character or something who is like that guy who comes in making fun of everything nostalic that was awesome....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 7, 2010)

The manga has always been stylised and I'm cool with that. It looks nice and it's cool.

But there comes a point where it's overly stylised and just begins to suck the big one.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 7, 2010)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I am not sure why everyone keeps saying Mori s only now going into "outlandish territory". Within the very first chapter of the manga, Takamura performed a feat that is totally impossible. Notably, he dodged umezagon and his two friends punches, grabbing every button on their shirt faster then they could see. That was at his heavyweight natural weight as well.
> 
> Beyond the above, boxers are constatnly shown dodging punches after they're thrown and whence they're only a few inches from their face.
> 
> ...



It's true that the series has never been completely realistic, but the _extent_ has changed. Some things you can get away with -- but the more you pile it on, the more dubious it appears.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 8, 2010)

Pfft, Woli was awesome, he is hated simply because he makes almost everyone else in the cast look like fodder. (which they are, compared to him)

Itagaki is the one whose faggotry needs to be stopped, preferably with a baseball bat. Seriously, what's the point of hyping such a boring ass character so much? we all know his only purpose in this manga is to have his face carved in by Ippo in the future.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 8, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Itagaki is the one whose faggotry needs to be stopped, preferably with a baseball bat.



That's what the series need some street beatings !


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 8, 2010)

#914 translation by roundboy:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Round 914: Date, date, date.

Page 1:

Sidetext: Suspicions break loose! What is the all-round boxer Kimura going to do?
Itagaki: He's a lolicon.
Aoki: Don't say that!
Ippo: So he's into this kind of stuff...
Kimura: The atmosphere is getting stuffy... At this rate, they are going to exaggerate, fabricate, and spread rumours about this.
Kimura: I need to distract them somehow... but to prove my innocence...
Kimura: There's no other way... Actually... I have one...
Ippo: Huh? What?

Page 2:

Kimura: Even someone like me... has a girlfriend.
Kimura: Your mouths have no covers, so I thought I would keep it a secret.
Ippo: So that's how it is. I guess you can't help it.
Kimura: Haha, I'll introduce her properly next time.
Kimura: I was going to use these on my date... These are the discount amusement park tickets that they distribute at the shopping district.
Kimura: I have a bunch, so I'll share with you guys.
Ippo: Thank you very much!
Itagaki: Thanks.

Page 3:
Itagaki: Please make sure to introduce her.
Kimura: You guys are hopeless, hahaha.
Ippo: Wow.
Ippo: That was good news. Kimura-san has a girlfriend after all.
Ippo: Hmm...
Aoki: Use your head...
Ippo: ?
Itagaki: He was just showing off. Everything he said was pure bullshit.
Aoki: Despite the fact that I'm his childhood friend, I never noticed. He has turned into an anime-otaku lolicon...
Ippo: This is a joke, right?
Aoki: I hope it is.

Page 4:

Aoki: Oh well, let's keep our mouths shut for now.
Ippo: Okay...
Itagaki: More importantly, what fate for me to get my hands on these tickets. Since there's a saying that "strike iron while it's still hot," I guess I'll...
Itagaki: Hello?
Itagaki: Do you want to go on a date with me?

Page 5:

Itagaki: Well then, let's meet at 11 tomorrow.
Nanako: He's going on a date.
Nanako: But who? Could it be with Kumi-san?
Nanako: There's no way she's going to agree, but Ippo-san is being an idiot... So it could be a possibility...
Nanako: Give it your best, brother!
Itagaki: Hello!

Page 6:

Iimura: Hello!
Itagaki: Mari-san! You sure are early, and here I thought I would come early and wait.
Iimura: Since you don't have a cellphone, I thought it would be a problem if we couldn't find each other.
Itagaki: Oh? Where's your glasses?
Iimura: I have contact lens on today.
Itagaki: Oh? Oh?
Iimura: What is it?
Itagaki: Nah, it just feels different than usual.

Page 7:

Itagaki: Seems like you're really into this.
Iimura: Of course I am. I'll get you to talk everything I need to know about the fight with Karasawa.
Itagaki: Please knock it off! We're on a date! Let's just enjoy this as a normal couple.
Iimura: Anyway, why did you invite me?
Itagaki: Didn't I say it before? We're the deplorable group.
Itagaki: I have needs for female companion sometimes, but the person I like probably won't come even if I invite her. Plus, I don't want to waste these tickets.

Page 8:

Itagaki: Here you go!
Iimura: I feel like I was offended in some way.
Itagaki: Eating ice-cream while we walk the amusement park, it feels like we're a real couple!
Itagaki: Even though you're not the one I like, I wonder if the tension is going to build up...
Iimura: I feel like the tension is going down the drain...
Roller coaster riders: Ah!
Itagaki: Oh!
Itagaki: What should we, the deplorable group, ride? I can't decide!
Itagaki: How fun! Hail deplorable group!
Iimura: Deplorable group...

Page 9:

Iimura: Stop repeating that!
Itagaki: ?
Itagaki: What a waste!
Itagaki: Did your hand slip? Don't worry, I'll give you mine.
Iimura: What an agile guy....
Itagaki: Let's ride the pirate ship! It's a little far away, but we can hike until we vike! (A lame pun from itagaki)
Itagaki: Wee!
Iimura: ...

Page 10:

Itagaki: What's panda's favorite food? It's bread! (another lame pun: panda and pan da).
Iimura: ...
Iimura: This is hopeless... He's too air-headed...
Iimura: Itagaki-kun, let's take a break.
Itagaki: Eh? Are you tired already?
Iimura: Anyway... I want to ask you about the fight with Karasawa... 
Itagaki: Let's save that for later.
Iimura: It was about 30 seconds into round 2 that you suddenly changed your pace. Was that intentional?
Itagaki: Why don't we do it after we play a little more?
Iimura: Karasawa-senshu had completely lost sight of you in the fight.

Page 11:

Iimura: From the outside, there's not that much of a difference in speed; however, what kind of trick did you use in that narrow ring to pull of that kind of phenomenal?
Itagaki: She ignores me and throws all these questions at me... The date is spoiled...
Iimura: Was it a feint base on the sense of distance? Or could it be because you could tell what your opponent was thinking?
Itagaki: I couldn't tell, but...
Itagaki: Whenever I push my concentration to the limit, it feels like my senses are being sharpened to the point where it feels like they are accelerating.
Iimura: Your senses being accelerated?
Itagaki: In fact, there's no I could increase my actual movement speed, but once I get in that zone, I feel like I can see through my opponent's body; to the point where I can see their muscle movements and their breath.

Page 12:

Itagaki: Of course, I can see my opponent's eyeballs as well, so the rest is easy. All I need to do is feint and then slip into their blind spot over and over gain.
Itagaki:Though I wouldn't call it a trick, since it's not really a trick.
Iimura: He's really open about this. Long time ago, it was said that genius boxers could see moving balls as if they were not moving at all.
Itagaki: That's enough, right? Let's ride something else!
Iimura: So you're saying you could see through Makunouchi Ippo's body as well?
Itagaki: I haven't been sparring wtih senpai lately, so I don't know. More importantly, let's ride something!

Page 13:

Iimura: 2 rounds, 2 minutes, 13 seconds..
Iimura: 2 seconds faster than Makunouchi-kun... were you aiming for that?
Iimura: Is that the standard you use to evaluate the difference between the two of you? Or have you caught up to him?
Itagaki: I see... So this was why you would date me...

Page 14:

Itagaki: Sorry to disappoint, but there's way I would chase after him. Rather than that, I had to reevaluate his mightiness during the match.
Itagaki: I was really desperate in that match. As expected from senpai, his back is far away.
Iimura: Desperate? As I thought, he was aiming to beat the time.
Itagaki: See through senpai's body? That's not it. Even if his strong punches were hitting air, my body would cower just from seeing them. My concentration would just be taken away, and I would unconsciously create some distance and allow him to advance. In other words, in order to win against him...
Iimura: This guy has already started the fight...
Itagaki: Ah!
Iimura: What?

Page 15:

Itagaki: Senpai!
Kumi: Heh?!
Ippo: There's a expiration date for the tickets. It would be rude not to use them.
Kumi: Itagaki-kun and Mari-san? Heh! Heh!
Iimura: Not really...
Aoki: Oh, it's you guys!
Itagaki: Aoki-san!
Aoki: I thought I would use the tickets before they expired. Anyhow, why is Mari-san here?
Itagaki: Please call us the deplorable group!
Iimura: Don't call us that!

Page 16:

Aoki: You should call Kimura the deplorable one. He has turned into an anime-otaku lolicon since who knows.
Kumi: Are you serious?
Ippo: Isn't that fine, being an anime-otaku? I am also a boxing otaku.
Kumi: I also like anime. I often watch it.
Aoki: That's fine with me, but what about being a lolicon?
Itagaki: As long as he's not causing anybody any trouble, I think it's fine.
Aoki: Nah, he will turn into a criminal!
Tomiko: A criminal?
Ippo: Hold on a second! Didn't he say he had a girlfriend? So let's drop the suspicions.
Aoki: He was lying! He called for desperate measure!
Ippo: I believe in him!

Page 17:

Ippo: Kimura-san doesn't make pointless lies. It's rude to treat him as a criminal, right?
Kumi: Yep.
Itagaki: That came as a surprise.
Iimura: Same here.
Tomiko: Why don't you make sure?
Aoki: Eh?
Tomiko: Since we couples have gathered together by the discount tickets given by Kimura-kun...
Aoki: Why don't we ask him to introduce us to the girlfriend he's so proud about? Nice idea, Tomiko!
Aoki: I'll call him right away.
Ippo: I'm getting nervous all of a sudden.
Itagaki: I'm really pumped up!
Aoki: Where the hell are you? Hurry up and come out!
Aoki: You're already out? Where?

Page 18:

Kimura: Amusement park.
Kimura: Geez man, why are you calling me? Oh? My girlfriend? Don't worry, I'll introduce her properly next time.
Aoki: My sincere apologies for I am calling the incorrect number. (He shifts from casual Japanese to polite Japanese).
Kimura: What the hell, man? Who are the hell are you trying to call then?
Aoki: The police...
Sidetext: Goodbye, Kimura...

Sorry guys, for last week. If anybody still needs the translation for 913, let me know.

Please excuse my grammars and translations as I am native to neither Japanese nor English


----------



## Fran (Nov 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AHAHAHAHAHAHA!   Kimura's turned into a fucking lolicon.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 8, 2010)

Kimura.


----------



## Fran (Nov 8, 2010)

HE HAS TURNED INTO AN ANIME-OTAKU LOLICON  can't stop laughing. I love HnI's comedy segments, no matter how strange the action half gets.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 8, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 




Itagaki: I have needs for female companion sometimes, but the person I like probably won't come even if I invite her. Plus, I don't want to waste these tickets.



Lol.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 8, 2010)

Meh Itagaki just unfunny has ever but AoKimura, holy fucken shit! I'm gonna return to read HNI chapters just for this Loli arc....and drop it again when Itagaki jumps at the ring.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 8, 2010)

Kimura suddenly became a more interesting character in my eyes 



Oxvial said:


> That's what the series need some street beatings !





And this is just the kind of mug i would like to see beaten. Who wouldn't

I finally gathered the strenght to read the whole last match. It was a bit better than i thought, considering i hold zero expectations for a Itagaki match to be actually good. At least Karasawa managed to floor his ass once. What really made me rage was Manabu's poor man's Woli performance. 

No wonder he couldn't keep up with mimicking Woli's prowess for long..there's only one and it's original, u punk 




Dream Brother said:


> Dunno why, after all this, he would then portray people monkey-hopping all over the place and knocking guys out with jabs. Gah.


well, just because Itagaki only used his left doesn't mean he only used _jabs_. There were a truckload of left hooks and uppers mixed up there, you know

Agree with the monkey hopping this time. Only Woli should have license to do that. It ruins the uniqueness of Woli's character, to have wannabes like Shitagaki out there trying to copy him


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 8, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> well, just because Itagaki only used his left doesn't mean he only used _jabs_. There were a truckload of left hooks and uppers mixed up there



My mistake, in that case -- I thought Itagaki finished him off with a string of jabs, but I wasn't reading particularly closely, so I was probably mistaken. 

Also, that translation for chapter 914 sounds hilarious. I'm genuinely looking forward to it.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 8, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> My mistake, in that case -- I thought Itagaki finished him off with a string of jabs, but I wasn't reading particularly closely, so I was probably mistaken.


The final flurry of punches had Karasawa's head flying in all directions, so Itagaki must have thrown some compact hooks along with jabs in that attack.

Scantlation

However, dont forget that Karasawa fell due to accumulated damage, so all the lefts from different angles he took from Manabu in the last seconds must be counted too. Like this uppercut, which was particularly devastating

Scantlation

I hate Itagaki. This will be a loong tourney for me


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



AOKI REPORTED KIMURA, HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!
I'm pretty hyped for their matches now - I love 'em. I hope they win, although I don't really see it happening


----------



## tfrankel (Nov 15, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I think it's time for Ippo to destroy another opponent. Every couple of fights, after going through a rough match, the author normally makes Ippo destroy someone. Most notable was after he lost the first time and found the Demsey roll, and the Karasawa match right after the Demsey roll was destroyed. After the Woli beatdown, I think it's time for another poor soul to get crushed to build up our expectations of Ippo.


----------



## tfrankel (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh btw, thanks Eldrummer and Roundboy.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Nov 15, 2010)

tfrankel said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's time for Ippo to destroy another opponent. Every couple of fights, after going through a rough match, the author normally makes Ippo destroy someone. Most notable was after he lost the first time and found the Demsey roll, and the Karasawa match right after the Demsey roll was destroyed. After the Woli beatdown, I think it's time for another poor soul to get crushed to build up our expectations of Ippo.



Isn't the upcoming opponent the winner of the A-Class tournament aka Itagaki?


----------



## Fran (Nov 15, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Isn't the upcoming opponent the winner of the A-Class tournament aka Itagaki?



. . . Good point, never really actually considered that Itagaki was gunning for Ippo's spot, right at this minute haha. Ippo's gotta relinquish that throne now and go for a world ranking, or he's gonna have to clobber Itagaki. Looks like things are heading towards the latter right now.


----------



## tfrankel (Nov 15, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Isn't the upcoming opponent the winner of the A-Class tournament aka Itagaki?



According to the spoiler, he has a title defense before that, along with Takamura. So no, not yet. And I wouldn't write Saeki out of it just yet.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Nov 15, 2010)

Seeing itagaki crushed by Ippo worse then Sendo crushed Shigeta would be quite enjoyable


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 16, 2010)

I hope he doesnt have to fight Itagaki yet. I want Gaki to build his confidence, then get shot down by Ippo 

Itd be cool to see Ippo destroy RBJ
ch.15


----------



## Perfect Moron (Nov 16, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Isn't the upcoming opponent the winner of the A-Class tournament aka Itagaki?



Would Itagaki have to change gyms, or does he get a title shot regardless?


----------



## BVB (Nov 16, 2010)

He would have to change gyms as far as I remember.

That's the reason why Aoki and Kimura are in different weight-classes even though they could be in the same.


----------



## Fran (Nov 16, 2010)

Perfect Moron said:


> Would Itagaki have to change gyms, or does he get a title shot regardless?



Yeah, he has to change gyms to get a shot Ippo's title. Then and again, I hope Ippo drops his Japanese belt and goes for a WR soon.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 16, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Yeah, he has to change gyms to get a shot Ippo's title. Then and again, I hope Ippo drops his Japanese belt and goes for a WR soon.



Ippo HAS a world ranking... 

Seriously, the whole point of challenging all the pacific title holders is to become an "unoffical OPBF" champion and receive priority for a title shot. 

Like, am I the only one who reads this manga, or just looks at all the pictures of people getting holes blown in them and circling at the speed of light?


JihaD


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Ippo HAS a world ranking...
> 
> Seriously, the whole point of challenging all the pacific title holders is to become an "unoffical OPBF" champion and receive priority for a title shot.
> 
> ...



The champion belt then, geez don't be so obnoxious.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 17, 2010)

*#916 Raw thanks to Jbondsr*: 

Maaru of FLOL

or

Maaru of FLOL


*Short Summary by ParaParaJmo*:


*Spoiler*: __ 



ippo's next opponent is not ranked. itagaki is pissed about it, but kamogawa said that the opponent is a former nationally ranked light weight named kojima hisato. he debuted around the same time as aokimura and aoki actually sparred with him. 

it turns out that kojima is a big fan of ippo and has tremendous respect for him and is honored to fight him. despite ippo's victories against shimabukuro, sendo, and sawamura, kojima feels he has a chance of beating ippo. 

even though ippo's next opponent is not ranked, ippo is aware that kojima's coming down two weight classes and will be aware of his power. 





*My opinion about the chapter*:


*Spoiler*: __ 



It looks like it won't be a LONG match. The only purpose I can see is to somehow light the fire in Itagaki's eyes to fight Ippo since someone who admires him is indeed challenging him and doing what it takes to reach him (like fighting 2 weight classes below).

So, will this fight happen before Itagaki x Saeki?


----------



## tfrankel (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Like I said, this guy is going to be Ippo's play thing. Ippo is going to slaughter him to build up the audience's confidence in him once again. After very big fights, the author usually throws Ippo a bone.


----------



## Fran (Nov 17, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hmm, I don't think so. This guy might play out like that old amateur guy that Ippo really struggled with. Someone coming down several weight classes is something new.




Thanks for the spoiler, Eld.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 17, 2010)

Wait if the fight last more than two chapter then Morikawa is bullshiting us. Ippo is the fkin number 9 in the world, a nobody should get stomped. That's all.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 17, 2010)

Wow the new Ippo opponent sounds soooooo fodder, meh I'm gonna still reading the summary's of this manga for a long time.


----------



## Perfect Moron (Nov 19, 2010)

M?hrensalat said:


> He would have to change gyms as far as I remember.
> 
> That's the reason why Aoki and Kimura are in different weight-classes even though they could be in the same.



... so they can still not fight each other even harder?


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 19, 2010)

Perfect Moron said:


> ... so they can still not fight each other even harder?



So they wouldn't have the problem Itagaki has with Ippo. If they both reach the top only one could have the Championship belt.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 19, 2010)

I want Ippo to cripple Itagaki in a match, ending his career and leaving him punch drunk for life, with retinal damage or something like that. The psychological ramifications such event would have in a wuss like Ippo would be interesting to see


----------



## korshil (Nov 19, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> I want Ippo to cripple Itagaki in a match, ending his career and leaving him punch drunk for life, with retinal damage or something like that. The psychological ramifications such event would have in a wuss like Ippo would be interesting to see



 i see u still cant accept the fact that this so-called wuss,beat the so-called genious woli,while he was half dead


----------



## Gunners (Nov 20, 2010)

Shroomsday said:


> So they wouldn't have the problem Itagaki has with Ippo. If they both reach the top only one could have the Championship belt.


Assuming they both made it to the top there are many belts open for the both of them. 

Their problem is getting to the top as they would be competing for the same fighters that could uplift their resume.


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 20, 2010)

So did ippo beat woli finally? That shit went on for what felt like a year.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 20, 2010)

Yeah, he beat Woli 22 chapters ago.


----------



## Tachikoma (Nov 20, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Yeah, he beat Woli 22 chapters ago.


I don't blame him, Woli turned nearly everyone I know off the manga.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 20, 2010)

Tachikoma said:


> I don't blame him, Woli turned nearly everyone I know off the manga.




I agree. He did the correct thing. The fight was long and boring most of the time.


P.S.: what happened to Dynamite Glove?


----------



## Skill Hunter (Nov 20, 2010)

Glad that shit is over. What possessed the author to write that shit?


----------



## BVB (Nov 20, 2010)

he watched a documentary about apes in the jungle?


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 20, 2010)

People, please stop talking crap about the future God of Boxing 

I know it can be painful for you to realize that he is larger than life and your favorite characters are fodder compared to him. But can't be helped

There are people in this world, mind you, only a few of them, who are *chosen ones*. People who are born to be the best at what they do, destined to rise above the plebs and even above other so-called geniuses. Woli is one of them. Not only a genius, but a geniuses' genius 

These people come just once every hundred years, and represent the best that human race can offer in potential and attainments, they are destined to leave a mark in history and remain as such till the end of the world. Im talking about names like Mozart in music, Einstein in physics, Shakespeare in literature, Socrates in philosophy, and soon, Woli in boxing

The coming of Woli marks the dawn of a new era for the sport and perhaps a step further in the evolution of mankind

WE MUST REJOICE!  





korshil said:


> i see u still cant accept the fact that this so-called wuss,beat the so-called genious woli,while he was half dead


You see? your little tantrum has nothing to do with what i said in my last post, stop hallucinating. 

And it seems i saw a different match. 

Because iirc, Ippo didn't beat Woli. Some contrived, totally implausible plot bullshit doused with character induced stupidity did. And Ippo won the match thanks to it, but Woli was the better boxer by a margin so wide is not even funny, giving Ippo the most pathetic beating of his life, with practically zero experience and without even being serious. 

Seriously, comparing Ippo with Woli talent wise is like comparing a God with a worm, Ippo won by the miracles of plotty mcplot, but he ain't worthy of tying Woli's shoelaces and has zero chances of beating him again, once Woli gains at least a BIT of experience. Ippo knows it. Kamogawa knows it. Morikawa knows it


----------



## Punpun (Nov 20, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> People, please stop talking crap about the future God of Boxing
> 
> There are people in this world, mind you, only a few of them, who are *chosen ones*. People who are born to be the best at what they do, destined to rise above the plebs and even above other so-called geniuses. Woli is one of them. Not only a genius, but a geniuses' genius
> 
> ...



Well actually Ippo is the chosen one. What with having the most retarded strenght ever. The guy in only 3/4 year of boxing is sitting at the top world while woli trained his entire life for being here.

Actually it's the contrary, stupid plot is restraining Ippo from literally roflstomping any boxer he faces up.


----------



## tfrankel (Nov 20, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Seriously, comparing Ippo with Woli talent wise is like comparing a God with a worm, Ippo won by the miracles of plotty mcplot, but he ain't worthy of tying Woli's shoelaces and has zero chances of beating him again, once Woli gains at least a BIT of experience. Ippo knows it. Kamogawa knows it. Morikawa knows it



I think we're forgetting that Ippo has a huge special weapon up his sleeve. We saw it in the fight with Jimmy. The unpredictable dempsey roll along with that crazy uppercut from the depths of hell. It will literally make him unstoppable. Woli is probably how the author intends on showing off Ippo's new skills. With an equally unparalleled skill.

Another theory I had here, is that Ricardo Martinez is getting old. I mean cmon, he was champion since the Date era. With the progress that Ippo's making, Ricardo will be retired before Ippo has enough skills to fight him. So what do you do, you bring in someone who can fight equally with Ricardo in his prime, make him the new champ, and now Ippo has some more time to make up his mind about pursuing the world stage.


----------



## korshil (Nov 21, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> People, please stop talking crap about the future God of Boxing
> 
> I know it can be painful for you to realize that he is larger than life and your favorite characters are fodder compared to him. But can't be helped
> 
> ...



without being serious?let us set something straight.it's true woli was inexperienced but at that point that was the best he could do.woli is truly a boxer with ungodly talent but he has still a long ways to go.i find it very weird that you hate itagaki who is the spitting image of woli in character.cocky and ignorant.woli has all of his talent shown at once while he has no experience at all.itagaki on the other hand has still untapped talent and more experience.but he still *DOESNT IGNORE THE FUCKIN RULES OF PHYSICS* 
i think everyone agrees with me when i say that while hajime no ippo most of the times balanced between the borders of reality and hyperbole,this time morikawa did it.he completely fucked it.wtf was that?prince of tennis?
why do you support the creation of a ridiculous boxer like that?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 21, 2010)

Because Yokai loves little boy/girl.


----------



## tfrankel (Nov 21, 2010)

korshil said:


> i think everyone agrees with me when i say that while hajime no ippo most of the times balanced between the borders of reality and hyperbole,this time morikawa did it.he completely fucked it.wtf was that?prince of tennis?
> why do you support the creation of a ridiculous boxer like that?



I hated the Woli arc as well, but that picture pretty much summed it up. Damn damn damn.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 21, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Dude, stop blabbering nonsense, srsssly
> 
> First, boxing is a very new thing to Woli, that's why he has no experience, that's why he acts like a child with a new toy. "teach me, teach me more ^_^ about boxing!! " and that's why he doesn't even know boxing rules properly, ffs
> 
> Second, i dont like boys not even in shota form, eww



I wasn't speaking about boxing. But everything Woli did was because he trained all his life with the monkey. That's all. His coach only explained him the basis of Boxe like what punch exists and the rules.

So in a scale of geniuses, Woli would be near the top but greatly exceeded by Ippo and Takamura. 

Get over with it. Facts are Facts. 

---

Aww cmon don't be such a bigotn Bisexuality is a normal thing. Even if in your case it means Shota + loli.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 21, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I wasn't speaking about boxing. But everything Woli did was because he trained all his life with the monkey. That's all. His coach only explained him the basis of Boxe like what punch exists and the rules.
> 
> So in a scale of geniuses, Woli would be near the top but greatly exceeded by Ippo and Takamura.
> 
> ...


If we go by that logic, Ippo also trained his whole damn life by going to fish with his mom, training his balance in the fishing boat and his strenght by carrying heavy coolers all the time.  


If we go by hype alone, Taka is the greatest genius, if we go by actual feats, nobody surpasses Woli, specially not his personal punching bag, aka Ippo





> Aww cmon don't be such a bigotn Bisexuality is a normal thing. Even if in your case it means Shota + loli. [


Bigot moi? no way. I approve the existence of shota, that doesn't mean i have to like it, since im not... you know...GAY

So you're bisexual mandom? Tell us, who's the hottest guy in Hni in your opinion?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 21, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> If we go by that logic, Ippo also trained his whole damn life by going to fish with his mom, training his balance in the fishing boat and his strenght by carrying heavy coolers all the time.
> 
> 
> If we go by hype alone, Taka is the greatest genius, if we go by actual feats, nobody surpasses Woli, specially not his personal punching bag, aka Ippo


 
Nah, that's not a training per se. Genetically Ippo is a fkin monster way above every boxer in HnI. In a few years of real training he is league above boxer who trained for their entire life. His strenght is without comparison + he has an understanding of Boxing so fkin good. 

If not for PIS he would overcome all of his opponents in less than a round. Two for the most powerful.

In the match against Woli the outcome should have been decided by round 2. Ippo closing the distance and using short punch and going for the body. Not by throwing large hook like a retard.

And Now we saw the New dempsey roll without his abitual weakness.

IE, Ippo should already have won a few world belt.

In comparison Woli did a real training during all his life with monkey where he gained his agility.

In short, This manga should have already ended and Ippo married Kumi. The Story following the adventure of Taka for his conquest of the belt




> Bigot moi? no way. I approve the existence of shota, that doesn't mean i have to like it, since im not... you know...GAY
> 
> So you're bisexual mandom? Tell us, who's the hottest guy in Hni in your opinion?



Don't hide from the truth, deep down you know what your affection to Woli means.


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 21, 2010)

Woli will marry Kumi and end the series.


----------



## korshil (Nov 21, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> If we go by that logic, Ippo also trained his whole damn life by going to fish with his mom, training his balance in the fishing boat and his strenght by carrying heavy coolers all the time.
> 
> 
> If we go by hype alone, Taka is the greatest genius, if we go by actual feats, nobody surpasses Woli, specially not his personal punching bag, aka Ippo



it's amazing how a _"punching bag"_ can make you airborne like that,dont you agree
????
and again you still don't know if woli trained his body back on his island in any way.nobody here disagrees that woli is the 2nd or 3rd most talented and gifted boxer in the manga,we just don't like the fact that he was created already possesing the most ridiculous and non logic abilities.sure glowing fists are a little too far away but they step on a logic real factor.speed.and so does time bending(speed),and so do punches that leave finger imprints(power).they are just full of hyperbole...but woli crosses that line it just becomes annoying.
one last thing.seriously...*STOP TALKING AS IF WOLI WAS A FUCKING REAL PERSON.THIS IS JUST A MANGA*it's freaking me out


----------



## Epik High (Nov 21, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Woli will marry Kumi and end the series.



Way to spoil it


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Nov 22, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> Woli will marry Kumi and end the series.



 you are true tensai


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Nov 22, 2010)

Vote ippo! Volume 8's Omake
I love I-O and will always archive their chapters, but this way we get a quick release (I think) every week!


----------



## Blinky (Nov 22, 2010)

Ippo has the most votes :33


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 22, 2010)

Damnit, I was torn between HNI, Vagabond, and DW...voted HNI though both Vagabond and DW are a close second from what it looks like so far


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 22, 2010)

I like HnI, but I honestly think _Vagabond_ deserves it more, on the basis of consistency.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 22, 2010)

it won't be up long. Once some company shmuck tells them to take it down.


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 23, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Nah, that's not a training per se.


Duude, What Woli did wasn't training *per se* either 

Training is to make someone proficient in some art, work, profession, etc, by instruction and practice, Woli played around with monkeys for years, Ippo worked in the fishing boat, none of them were training for anything yet, you're not training if you dont have a discipline and goal in mind. Or are you saying Woli was training for boxing before even knowing what boxing was? 

The kind of lives Woli and Ippo had before becoming boxers, certainly helped both to develop the unique characteristics that makes them who they are now, but that was just a coincidence, they weren't_ training_. Woli gained agility hanging around with monkeys, Ippo gained balance, lung capacity, and strenght in the fishing business, that's why Itagaki tried to mimic him by working in the Makunouchi boat. Dont tell me you forgot that.






> Genetically Ippo is a fkin monster way above every boxer in HnI. In a few years of real training he is league above boxer who trained for their entire life. His strenght is without comparison + he has an understanding of Boxing so fkin good.


OK, If Ippo is a monster, then Woli is Van Hellsing to him. 

In a few..oh wait! in ZERO years of real training he is leagues above a boxer, who is above OTHER boxers that trained their entire lives.His agility is without comparison + his understanding of boxing is so good that em...well, he doesn't even understand boxing yet, and he still shits on national champions and world rankers

see what i did thar 




> If not for PIS he would overcome all of his opponents in less than a round. Two for the most powerful.


If not for PIS he would have lost against Woli. Big time.




> In the match against Woli the outcome should have been decided by round 2. Ippo closing the distance and using short punch and going for the body. Not by throwing large hook like a retard.


Woli wasn't even himself before round 2.


Truth is Ippo never had a chance against freedom Woli. ever. 





> Don't hide from the truth, deep down you know what your affection to Woli means.


Mandom, even bisexuality is the normal thing for you, not all of us swing that way. 

And just for the record, i dont consider anyone in HnI attractive, i mean, the youngest girl there seems to be Nanako... . Plus, they all have weird looking noses  




korshil said:


> it's amazing how a _"punching bag"_ can make you airborne like that,dont you agree
> ????*shit that should never have happened*


If Woli was still able to use his legs there, he would have dodged that punch and anything thrown by Ippo, while blindfolded.

Superior strenght means nothing if you can't hit your opponent, and Ippo was like a turtle with arthritis compared to Woli, who wasn't even using  full speed for most of the match, (yet Kamogawa compared him to Miyata and Itagaki, mind you, a very high bar to start). 

But i can understand why you people hate Woli. 

He is just TOO GOOD, it's unfair for rest of the cast and his sole existence makes a lot of things that were established for a long time in this manga look suddenly pointless: Hardwork. Ippo striving to be #1 featherweight (which he'll never be as long as Woli is there). Martinez as a final, invincible bawss. Takamura as the most gifted boxer, etc. 

That's why, sadly, Woli will fade into obscurity most likely. He's only 17yo, he'll grow more and move up a weight class or two, and reign there undefeated until he retires, Ricardo style. And of course, he'll dissapear from our sights 

Morikawa already hinted it, we wont see Woli or anything like him again.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 23, 2010)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Vote ippo! Volume 8's Omake
> I love I-O and will always archive their chapters, but this way we get a quick release (I think) every week!



I'm voting Vagabond. IO's releases are fine for me.


----------



## CetLot (Nov 23, 2010)

The only reason i didnt vote vagabond(and voted HnI) is that vagabond is going to end soon


----------



## BVB (Nov 23, 2010)

It was a close call between vagabond and deadman wonderland for me .. but vagabond got the vote. :33


----------



## Blinky (Nov 23, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Because I don't read Vagabond





Couldn't resist


----------



## jbondsr1 (Nov 23, 2010)

Here is the chapter for this week.

Right here...

or

Right here...

New Dynamite Glove forums up too at:

Over here
(Old forum was deleted by the admin for some reason.)


----------



## mumyoryu (Nov 23, 2010)

^- That's odd; I wonder what happened. I lurked the boards all the time for raws and just to read comments and such, and thought WTF when I couldnt get on . I remember Puar mentioning there was going to be a big revamp for the forum? 

Thanks for the raw jbond, looks like Hoshibukuro is ridiculing Miyata for not being able to fight Ippo or something


----------



## Yōkai (Nov 24, 2010)

I dont read Vagabond or DW, and i support Puar's group


so the only option left is not voting


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 24, 2010)

jbondsr1 said:


> Here is the chapter for this week.
> 
> Aion Gold
> 
> ...




Thanks, for the chapter and the link to the new forum. I was trying to enter DG since sunday. Did you receive a link on your email or something?


EDIT: The chapter seems interesting... Any summaries?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 24, 2010)

So ... Ippo opponents talking trash ? Just wait and look how he will get roflstomped. 

10 seconds in a magnificent KO. 

And Ippo back being alwways further and further than Itagaki reach ? Well nothing new here.


----------



## jbondsr1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Eldrummer said:


> Thanks, for the chapter and the link to the new forum. I was trying to enter DG since sunday. Did you receive a link on your email or something?
> 
> 
> EDIT: The chapter seems interesting... Any summaries?



Nope.
Re-created the forums myself.
Still waiting for contact from the admins.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 24, 2010)

Blinky said:


> Couldn't resist



LOL. Maybe I'll get down to reading it one day...

In the case of that, though, its moreso directed to people who bitch and moan about shit they want to happen in the manga, or the direction the writer takes, rather than just read the manga and get some enjoyment out of it.


JihaD


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 25, 2010)

Dynamite Glove is back: 

I think this will be the OFFICIAL forum. Go register there.


----------



## Fran (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks a bunch Puar 



?


edit:

LOL TAKAMURA TROLLING AOKI


----------



## insi_tv (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks puar!

haha... takamura is really the greatest


----------



## Haohmaru (Nov 25, 2010)

Puar ftw. It was only a matter of time.. goes of to read.


----------



## Inugami (Nov 25, 2010)

I'm going to vote for HNI but just for Puar, I'm not all happy with the recent events,I need some Vorg,Randy Boy Junior or Sendou arc soon to heal this wounds .


----------



## Punpun (Nov 25, 2010)

Hollow Itagaki. 

What was I going to do ?


----------



## Blinky (Nov 25, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> LOL. Maybe I'll get down to reading it one day...
> 
> In the case of that, though, its moreso directed to people who bitch and moan about shit they want to happen in the manga, or the direction the writer takes, rather than just read the manga and get some enjoyment out of it.
> 
> ...



Yeah I know it was out of context but as I said I couldn't resist


----------



## ssj3boruto (Nov 25, 2010)

Is this the first instance of HNI drug use? Maron/Baron juicing up his fighters?


----------



## Punpun (Nov 25, 2010)

It could be....


----------



## Dream Brother (Nov 25, 2010)

If that's really the case, then it comes at an appropriate time, considering all those drug accusations against Pac. It could just be that he's somehow loading his gloves, but that would be theoretically easier to detect.


----------



## Punpun (Nov 25, 2010)

Well thing is that they mentioned his punch a few time so well it could be as you say Dream.

It's not like in HnI-verse Referees saw a  taser in miyata's gloves.


----------



## Eldrummer (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks, Puar. It's great to have you guys back.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Nov 25, 2010)

lol itagaki


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Nov 26, 2010)

Has there been any word on the anime? Like a new movie, or new series? It sucks that HnI:NC only went 25 eps...


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Nov 26, 2010)

So now that it's completed(thx Pua!) I decided to give Itagaki vs Karasawa a try, Jesus Christ!!! I was bored has hell, damn when I want a plain character like Karasawa to win I just knew Itagaki matches aren't for me .

But...thank god for AoKimura! they are hilarious like ever and it looks like we gonna have a Aoki match with decent length!  and very hilarious rivals.


----------



## Raviene (Nov 27, 2010)

i think they are pulling a margarito


----------



## Inugami (Dec 1, 2010)

Wow, I hope they don't do weird translations like the Miyata's crystal eyes/Jesus punch no jutsu dude.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 1, 2010)

just finished the fight, I thought itagaki's fight was fine probably went on too long but it was much better than ippo's last fight.  He basically used his footwork and head movement to force karasawa to stand in one spot which is why he couldn't "follow" his movements. He was just curled up scared to move, then he took him out with sheer volume punching.  Didn't see anything "fantasy" like about the fight, it was just a little exagerratted to emphasis how they felt in the ring.  He did cheat by grabbing the ropes like Woli, kinda irked me a little lol


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 1, 2010)

I always thought grabbing the ropes was a legal move as long as you didn't throw a punch while holding onto them?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ , that happy looking Sawamura was scary.


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 2, 2010)

am not liking the fact ippo is fighting an unranked


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2010)

Lord Genome said:


> am not liking the fact ippo is fighting an unranked



He actually gonna get a rank, likely below Itagaki that's why he was sooo mad 

Still it's random from Woli to a guy with less rank than gaki.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 2, 2010)

Haha the buildup "what If I have a sure way to do it." 

Ippo gonna steamroll him. 

Thanks Puar.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 2, 2010)

wow thanks puar! you and your team are the best

//edit
hahahahahaha @ chapter where kimura is an anime pedo... one of the best chapters ever


----------



## James (Dec 2, 2010)

Ippo should be exclusively a gag manga now.

Just stick it in her already!


----------



## Fran (Dec 2, 2010)

thanks for the trans, puar & co!



everything about the last few chapters - too funny


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 2, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Those slice of life boy talk chapters were some of the best I've read in Ippo for ages. Childish humour really, but I'll admit it had me cracking up, particularly with the misunderstanding at the amusement park xD



Aye, I was trying to hold back laughter reading some of those chapters. HnI really seems to shine when the focus shifts away from the boxing ring -- at least, that's the case recently, anyway. 

I was also a bit taken aback at how similar Mari looked to Kumi without her glasses...at first I thought Itagaki had met up with Kumi for his date, haha.


----------



## Fran (Dec 2, 2010)

Yeah, the comedy segments are THE BEST. 





Errr



Aokimura the best 


Btw, Ippo's next opponent, seems to be just like all of ippo's previous opponents who supposedly had a plan. I hope Ippo loses .


----------



## Punpun (Dec 2, 2010)

He is different tough, he know something that even Miyata don't.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 2, 2010)

Cheers for the panels, Matt -- I was thinking how great many of them would be to post or sig while reading. Comedy gold.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 2, 2010)

I feel like Ippo's next match is going to look very similar to his match with Geromichi


----------



## wrathbreaker (Dec 2, 2010)

pfff wtf aoki said "since he is only fighting national champs from the philippines and thailand"
wtf does the author of d manga mean by that...i know this is a work of fiction but as a filipino fan of hajime no ippo and amateur boxer, atleast the author of this manga should just know and respect the fact that filipino's are better boxer than what he showed on the manga its kind of insulting even tho its a work of fiction only


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Dec 2, 2010)

He obviously meant that he hasn't done a title defense since he's only been boxing other national champions.

It wasn't a cheap shot at the quality of the other boxers.


----------



## BVB (Dec 2, 2010)

wow a bunch of chapters 

the comedy was purely gold. 

I hope Ippo destroys this new guy and then abandons his japanese title and goes for the world.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2010)

Ippo would suck without the slice of life, non-boxing chapters. They make the characters and the world more rounded rather than it just being unrelenting fights.

It's why you see all the characters in Lord of the Rings cracking jokes and making camp ect between battles.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2010)

Early predictions on how this fight will go?

My guess is Ippo suffers the same pressure due to power that people get from him...

Pretty dumb considering his previous matches where he willingly went punch for punch with that Fisher guy and took a full body right handed counter from the crazy dude.

But we'll see.

I would say a focus on Ippo's weakness due to specialisation but this guy is specialised too (Though it is the reason he's making the challenge).



wrathbreaker said:


> pfff wtf aoki said "since he is only fighting national champs from the philippines and thailand"
> wtf does the author of d manga mean by that...i know this is a work of fiction but as a filipino fan of hajime no ippo and amateur boxer, atleast the author of this manga should just know and respect the fact that filipino's are better boxer than what he showed on the manga its kind of insulting even tho its a work of fiction only





Azure Flame Fright said:


> He obviously meant that he hasn't done a title defense since he's only been boxing other national champions.
> 
> It wasn't a cheap shot at the quality of the other boxers.



What he said, there was no insult intended.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2010)

Holy shit, I'm officially in the Kojima bandwagon , meh I don't care if he loses he fucking pwned Miyata ..not in the ring...BUT STILL!.


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 2, 2010)

I actually feel hyped for Ippo and Aoki's fights. I hope they don't disappoint. Like everyone else the amusement park scene and the scene with the action figure had me cracking up


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> Holy shit, I'm officially in the Kojima bandwagon , meh I don't care if he loses he fucking pwned Miyata ..not in the ring...BUT STILL!.



Yeah, that was nice.

Still, I do like the odd ass-hole boxer amongst the midst of honourable fighters. When Sawamura got pwned it was all the sweeter considering what a giant ass he was.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyway, what do you think Kojima's strategy is?

All I can think off is

1) Stamina battle

2) Not letting Ippo make a comeback.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 2, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyway, what do you think Kojima's strategy is?
> 
> All I can think off is
> 
> ...



Well I still don't have a clue about what that fucking is on that guy mind, but like Miyata stated stamina fight wouldn't be in his favor because of the weigh control, it looks like his strategy is just land a hell of a punch on Ippo and that the way he wants to do it can only work with him .


----------



## Eloking (Dec 2, 2010)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> I feel like Ippo's next match is going to look very similar to his match with Geromichi



I hope that too, boxer should have easy match from time to time. And I won't mind seeing Ippo destroy someone for a change.


----------



## Fran (Dec 2, 2010)

Oh by the way - Takamura's match is coming up soon. Not sure whether I want a hilarious match (the 'improved look-away', anyone?) or a real world-title slugfest .

Looking forward to it either way. BEETLE UPPEEEEEEERCUT


----------



## wrathbreaker (Dec 2, 2010)

ok thanks for the reply......this is a work of fiction afterall no need to get so worked up.......... btw epic chapter hajime no ippo is one of the best comedy manga...and its only one of its beautiful things about this manga


----------



## Punpun (Dec 3, 2010)

Takamaru will never be able to win all the belt at this pace ... it's stupid.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 3, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Takamaru will never be able to win all the belt at this pace ... it's stupid.



you know that there will be a Hajime no Takamura/Sendo spin-off after Ippo wins the world title


----------



## Punpun (Dec 3, 2010)

It would be the best thing that could happen. 

---

As for Ippo match he won't even be like Hammer Nao's one. Ippo is just going to destroy him. 

Then Takamura win and proclaim he relinquish his title. :33


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Takamaru will never be able to win all the belt at this pace ... it's stupid.



Depends, he fought his first two title matches really close together. He could fight the next two within... 150 chapters... i.e. three years...

?___________?

Not long in Ippo time


----------



## Punpun (Dec 3, 2010)

But how old is he ? On the wiki it's like he fought for 10 years and he is born in 69...

He is nearing the 30, ain't that the time a boxer quit ?


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 3, 2010)

v. klitschko is atleast 34 years old afaik


----------



## Puar (Dec 3, 2010)

Takamura is 28.  Comparatively, Date was (an older) 28 when he fought Ippo and was ten days shy of turning 30 when he challenged Martinez for the belt.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 3, 2010)

this new fight is annoying off the bat, can someone remind me why ippo hasn't relinquished the japanese title yet?  Doesn't he hold a few other titles now after defeating woli and the others?  or were the belts not on the line


Going back and fighting some weak lightweight who had to cut to feather to have a title shot is not exiting at all.  wtf

i mean ippo's now fighting world rankers, why does he have to fight people who can't even win a title in japan?


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 3, 2010)

Mandom said:


> But how old is he ? On the wiki it's like he fought for 10 years and he is born in 69...
> 
> He is nearing the 30, ain't that the time a boxer quit ?



I don't think you can go by ages from wiki, even if there is some data book, this manga has been going on for like 20 years so i doubt that much time has passed. Just wait till the manga clearly states an age or how many years ago something was


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm actually really glad that we're getting a comparatively 'normal' fight after seeing Ippo take on Frankenstein-Sisfa, a Skeletor looking cheater and Tarzan. I'm hoping for clean, down to earth boxing in this one. Standing and trading should be right up Ippo's street, and considering this guy is probably going to have to drain himself to get to the weight, it surely shouldn't be a long match. Ippo just needs to go to the body to draw the guard down and then use his weaving up close to set up counters to the head. 

Of course, considering this is HnI, the guy will probably reveal that his secret strategy is to conceal a lightsaber in his trunks, or maybe he'll bite Ippo in the clinches when the ref can't see.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 3, 2010)

He's going to break Ippo's fists on his rock hard abs.


----------



## Fran (Dec 3, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm actually really glad that we're getting a comparatively 'normal' fight after seeing Ippo take on Frankenstein-Sisfa, a Skeletor looking cheater and Tarzan. I'm hoping for clean, down to earth boxing in this one. Standing and trading should be right up Ippo's street, and considering this guy is probably going to have to drain himself to get to the weight, it surely shouldn't be a long match. Ippo just needs to go to the body to draw the guard down and then use his weaving up close to set up counters to the head.
> 
> Of course, considering this is HnI, the guy will probably reveal that his secret strategy is to conceal a lightsaber in his trunks, or maybe he'll bite Ippo in the clinches when the ref can't see.



My secret, move you ask?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Inugami (Dec 3, 2010)

Kojima gonna convert his famous CQC maneuvers into the boxing ring...just watch how he CQCPWN Ippo.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 3, 2010)

I'm mainly just wondering how long Ippo would have to train for to surpass Woli completely as in beat him even against a boxer experienced Woli instead of just newbie Woli.  
Reiastu crush / CoC Haki Woli maybe? [/taking to myself]


So here I'm wondering what this new upcoming fight for Ippo is supposed to train him in.  Increase his tanking ability again?


----------



## Lord Genome (Dec 3, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Anyway, what do you think Kojima's strategy is?
> 
> All I can think off is
> 
> ...


He already said what hes gonna do(hit a body blow really hard) the mystery is just how hes gonna pull it off


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 3, 2010)

Takamura is supposed to be the world's best boxer, he could easily fight into his late thirties.

His ageing will just be something to dramatise.


----------



## Raviene (Dec 4, 2010)

i'm still questioning where Mori is going w/ Ippo's character development... 

i mean he has not even shown an indication that he wants a world title...not even an ounce of interest...it's like where was that Ippo who wanted to know what being strong means or feels like  .... *WHERE!!!*

it would also be a good development to see Ippo fight in the US and see how he handles money and fame... but _**sigh**_ i guess we'll just have to wait for another 10 years


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 5, 2010)

Nice to see Rukawa again. I was hoping to see what his opinion was on the Woli fight. The new guy didn't even mention it when he was going down the list of people who nearly took him down (tho it was just japanese opponents). 

And wow at those first chapters, that was amazing.


----------



## ZyX (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah well, I imagine if the manga is going to have Ippo fight all the Asian champions, then he'd better get to hoping to it before the author gives out.   It'd be funny if then he'd started to go out and fight all the world's country boxers just for kicks.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 5, 2010)

He doesn't need to do it, he is the n°2 in the pacific and n° 8-9 in the world. _I_t's time for him to aim to the World belt.


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

How many pacific champions are left for ippo to conquer?


----------



## Punpun (Dec 5, 2010)

There is like 18 country in the OBPF, he fought against 3 of them ...


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

so another 1500 chapters?


----------



## Punpun (Dec 5, 2010)

Yeah.


----------



## BVB (Dec 5, 2010)

awesome.

So in 30 years ippo will challenge the world champ.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 5, 2010)

I really wish they'd taken up _Vagabond_ instead. 

Just the thought of Takehiko Inoue's beautiful artwork in HQ is enough to make someone salivate, and that's not even considering the storytelling quality of the manga in comparison to HnI at this stage.

/edit

Although, to be fair, I've enjoyed these recent slice of life style HnI chapters. Much better.


----------



## Fran (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL AT SOMEONE ASKING FOR AOKI'S SIGNATURE
Seriously hope we get some more Aoki action soon, frog punch to pierce the heavens dattebayo. 

Kojima seemed really humble too, and I'm actually looking forward to seeing Maezono and Saeki next chapter. Should be a good fight.

With that, we're upto date on the current chapter . . . right?


----------



## Punpun (Dec 5, 2010)

So he will win because Ippo is kind ? He gonna be so much stomped.


----------



## Mori` (Dec 5, 2010)

Of course I can.

I think it sucks massively when a group is pretty much dedicated to one series (well, jjba too) and has been doing it forever, and then another group comes along to sort of usurp what they have been doing


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 5, 2010)

ZyX said:


> I'm mainly just wondering how long Ippo would have to train for to surpass Woli completely as in beat him even against a boxer experienced Woli instead of just newbie Woli.
> Reiastu crush / CoC Haki Woli maybe? [/taking to myself]


Dude, that's not even a question. 

Kamogawa already said it. Ippo cant beat Woli again. NEVER

Ippo's victory is already a plot induced bs miracle that's harder to swallow than a truck tire. 

Ippo could spend  a decade training in the hyperbolic time chamber and he still couldn't beat a seasoned veteran Woli. 

No shame on that, nobody in that weight class could


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 5, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Can you resist? .
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



HAHAHA
most epic panels ever!


----------



## Gunners (Dec 5, 2010)

Moridin said:


> Of course I can.
> 
> I think it sucks massively when a group is pretty much dedicated to one series (well, jjba too) and has been doing it forever, and then another group comes along to sort of usurp what they have been doing



Co-sign. 

Also I think my problem with Ippo's progress is down the state of boxing now vs the state of boxing in the early 90s. Nowadays the significance of winning a world title is lost, I guess it was more meaningful in the 90s. 

It just seemed like Ippo's target was a bit short for a main character.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 5, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Co-sign.
> 
> Also I think my problem with Ippo's progress is down the state of boxing now vs the state of boxing in the early 90s. Nowadays the significance of winning a world title is lost, I guess it was more meaningful in the 90s.


That's the problem with so many boxing organizations created
solely for business reasons.  IBF, WBO, WBU, WB Federation, IBO, IBA, IBCouncil, EBF, pfft.... In the golden times of boxing there was only the WBA and WBC. Now we have a bunch of championships for the same weight classes, so it's harder to determine who's really the undisputed best boxer in each division. 

Any punk who gathers enough investors can create a boxing association to make his own rules and money nowadays. Too bad for the sport, really.


----------



## adventxero (Dec 19, 2010)

shut up, meg

lol j/k

oh ippo, will you ever fight ricardo?  me thinks someone will steal that victory away


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 19, 2010)

thanks Puar and i wish you and your team the best of luck! 
may the force be with you


----------



## BVB (Dec 19, 2010)

an era ends.

Thank you puar for all the awesome releases!


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your releases Puar, it's been such a long run!


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 19, 2010)

New chapter is out. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 They say he's enraged but he looks more disappointing then enraged.


----------



## Fran (Dec 19, 2010)

instinctively used Shunpo

Yeap there it is :33 released a few minutes ago.
Humble Ippo is Humble 

this guy's troll face is awesome


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 19, 2010)

Ippo murderface.

This is gonna be good.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 19, 2010)

Can't wait to find out what kind of mistake Ippo's opponents supposedly make.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 19, 2010)

I always find funny how Itagaki always go enraged at the slightest mental warfare when hes always being so damn cocky .

Obviously Kojima gonna putting his game before the fight , how he really mean that to Sendou,Shima and Sawamura when before that he wanted an Aoki autograph? , and if that wasn't enough he ask for it again lol.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Dec 19, 2010)

Reading this chapter I'm going to be majorly disappoint, if Ippo doesn't beat him first round.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 19, 2010)

oh my god, what a great chapter... i think (hope) that ippo kills him in the first round, i dont want another comeback shit


----------



## Glued (Dec 19, 2010)

Did you see that face, he was like, glassy-eyed man. Ippo looked like a serial killer right there.


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 19, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Did you see that face, he was like, glassy-eyed man. Ippo looked like a serial killer right there.



Yeah, when I saw it I was thinking he looked mentally unbalanced, or something. In a way it's scarier than any 'angry' face he could make -- he just looked like some sort of psychopath. If I were that guy I wouldn't even turn up to the fight after seeing that expression...he's going to get pasted to the canvas.


----------



## PhlegmMaster (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for all your hard work, Puar (and co).


----------



## Angelus (Dec 20, 2010)

I already like this new challenger, because now we're gonna see more of badass-Ippo and less of wimpy-Ippo.


----------



## Zeroshin (Dec 20, 2010)

Kojima knows that it would be very hard for him to defeat a "moving Ippo." His last sparring with Miyata demonstrated his weakness, he is a one dimensional fighter who doesn't want opponents who doesn't fight his fight. What he wants Ippo to do is to go straight at him, that's why in this chapter, Kojima is really pissed that Ippo is really hard to provoke (when the target of the insult is Ippo himself). I think he didn't expect that he can provoke Ippo by insulting Sendo, etc... and I think Kojima doesn't know he has provoked Ippo too much.

My prediction (1) is that Ippo will go straight at him on the first rounds, Kojima will take the first hit and down, Ippo will take very open hits but his rage will keep him from going down. On the middle rounds, Ippo starts to feel the heavy punches of his opponent. He starts to realize that they really hurt and can't afford to receive open hits anymore. Coach tells him "It doesn't matter what Kojima told you. You let him control you with anger, you lose." Ippo wins by plot magic and the power of righteousness. Ippo learns that his being humble is what carried him so far.

Now my prediction (2) is that Ippo goes straight at him and Akuma style, somehow out of his rage does perfect feints, dodges and smooth hits while doing Dempsey Roll, breaks Kojima's neck and smashes all of his teeth, Kojima loses and Ippo is like "Ha, told you." Although that would be very unlikely so I guess scenario 1 is what's going to happen.


----------



## Zaru (Dec 20, 2010)

Ippo mad. Very mad.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 20, 2010)

Shouts to Puar and Ignition-one thanks for being the only ones willing to translate and put it out for so long. I already know mangashare is going to end up randomly dropping ippo anyway :-/


Also about the latest chapter, he got into ippo's head, this is NOT a good thing for ippo. He wants ippo to come out mad throwing heavy so the battle of endurance is even between them in the later rounds. "Strategery"


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 20, 2010)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Shouts to Puar and Ignition-one thanks for being the only ones willing to translate and put it out for so long. I already know mangashare is going to end up randomly dropping ippo anyway :-/
> 
> 
> Also about the latest chapter, he got into ippo's head, this is NOT a good thing for ippo. He wants ippo to come out mad throwing heavy so the battle of endurance is even between them in the later rounds. "Strategery"



I dunno if it works like that for Ippo, though. I think he's most dangerous when he feels like he has a point to prove. (Reminds me of the one-sided round 1 of his bout with Sawamura, even though Sawamura was probably holding back and analysing him.) If Ippo were an outboxer, then making him angry enough to stand toe-to-toe and slug would be ideal, but Ippo can't really move well even if he wanted to. Standing his ground and punching it out is his ideal scenario. I don't think he's angry in that kind of way, anyway -- I think his expression was more like 'cold anger', the most dangerous kind. As someone else mentioned, he looked disappointed more than enraged. It's like a teacher reluctantly deciding to discipline a particularly horrid student.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 20, 2010)

Did his plan coincidentally rely on meeting Ippo in the arena so he could mentally work him over?

I doubt it, that's probably just an added bonus.



> I think he's most dangerous when he feels like he has a point to prove. (Reminds me of the one-sided round 1 of his bout with Sawamura, even though Sawamura was probably holding back and analysing him.)



Nah, in the early round before he tried the Dempsey Ippo was crushing Sawa. He had to foul to get away. And Ippo's point-to-prove spirit kept him standing when he took a right handed counter and everyone went "Holy shit, he's still standing?"

One of the most awesome moments in the manga BTW


----------



## Zeroshin (Dec 20, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I don't think he's angry in that kind of way, anyway -- I think his expression was more like 'cold anger', the most dangerous kind. As someone else mentioned, he looked disappointed more than enraged. It's like a teacher reluctantly deciding to discipline a particularly horrid student.



I don't know about that. I think many panels in this chapter shows Ippo checking if Kojima can still be "redeemed."

effortlessly 

He is actually knocking down all the possible excuses for Kojima's being an ass because he has already fought boxers, as Ippo said, "like him" who seemed to be evil but has a reason for their behavior (Mashiba for example).

I think in this panel, Ippo has branded him as truly evil:

effortlessly


----------



## Dream Brother (Dec 20, 2010)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Nah, in the early round before he tried the Dempsey Ippo was crushing Sawa. He had to foul to get away. And Ippo's point-to-prove spirit kept him standing when he took a right handed counter and everyone went "Holy shit, he's still standing?"
> 
> One of the most awesome moments in the manga BTW



Aye, I just reread that chapter. I've never been sure whether Sawamura was holding back or not, though. (Mainly because of this panel:  Chapter 918 Medium Quality)) A lot of boxers, especially counter-punchers, use the first round to study an opponent before breaking them down. 

I don't think it really matters either way, though. It was a great chapter.



> I don't know about that. I think many panels in this chapter shows Ippo checking if Kojima can still be "redeemed."
> 
> effortlessly
> 
> ...



So what point do you disagree on? *Confused*


----------



## Inugami (Dec 20, 2010)

LOL dudes Kojima isn't a bad guy or evil, hes just provoking Ippo and the damn asshole is falling in his trap , even Aoki knows that.

Of course Ippo gonna win but I predict he gonna fall in Kojima's scenario and have a bad time, but no way in hell hes going to lose to Kojima after surviving a god tier like Woli that would be lame, and this comes from a Kojima fan.

I just find funny how some people  call him worse than Sawamura (not in this board), he hit Kumi in her face! and fouled a lot in his fights, Kojima just doing what Ippo should do when he meets a opponent be the more intimidating possible.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2010)

> LOL dudes Kojima isn't a bad guy or evil, hes just provoking Ippo and the damn asshole is falling in his trap , even Aoki knows that.


I'm pretty sure the guy is as much of a prick as his words make him out to be, against Ippo he had reason to get in his head but when he sparred with Miyata he was being a dick head for no good reason. 

I think him pissing off Ippo will work against him anyway, it'll just make Ippo more focused on taxing that ass. People like Takamura, Sendo and Aoiki would lose their temper if they became enraged but Ippo is the type who'd get more focused/determined. Similar to the Coach fighting Anderson.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Dec 21, 2010)

Dream Brother said:


> I dunno if it works like that for Ippo, though. I think he's most dangerous when he feels like he has a point to prove. (Reminds me of the one-sided round 1 of his bout with Sawamura, even though Sawamura was probably holding back and analysing him.) If Ippo were an outboxer, then making him angry enough to stand toe-to-toe and slug would be ideal, but Ippo can't really move well even if he wanted to. Standing his ground and punching it out is his ideal scenario. I don't think he's angry in that kind of way, anyway -- I think his expression was more like 'cold anger', the most dangerous kind. As someone else mentioned, he looked disappointed more than enraged. It's like a teacher reluctantly deciding to discipline a particularly horrid student.



This is anger, don't think we've ever seen Ippo in the ring angry, maybe focused and out to prove something but not out right angry.  And it's been pointed out a lot that this guy is a power puncher 2 weight classes above, so i'm sure ippo's power won't be as effective as it normally is.  He won't get a one punch KO his strength will be in speed and endurance.  If he get's mad and goes all out in the first round he has a chance to gas himself out.





The Pink Ninja said:


> Did his plan coincidentally rely on meeting Ippo in the arena so he could mentally work him over?
> 
> I doubt it, that's probably just an added bonus.



I'm sure he would have said something at the weigh-ins it was just coincidence them meeting at this time.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> I'm pretty sure the guy is as much of a prick as his words make him out to be, against Ippo he had reason to get in his head but when he sparred with Miyata he was being a dick head for no good reason.
> 
> I think him pissing off Ippo will work against him anyway, it'll just make Ippo more focused on taxing that ass. People like Takamura, Sendo and Aoiki would lose their temper if they became enraged but Ippo is the type who'd get more focused/determined. Similar to the Coach fighting Anderson.



Dude at first he was being cool with Miyata but Miyata started to talk a lot about how he was going to get owned, of course he gonna receive some backlash from him xD.

I also think the same pissed Ippo is usually more dangerous, but perhaps that's part of the weird Kojima's scenario , dunno I'm intrigued with his plan.


----------



## Zeroshin (Dec 21, 2010)

Oxvial said:


> LOL dudes Kojima isn't a bad guy or evil, hes just provoking Ippo and the damn asshole is falling in his trap , even Aoki knows that.
> 
> Of course Ippo gonna win but I predict he gonna fall in Kojima's scenario and have a bad time, but no way in hell hes going to lose to Kojima after surviving a god tier like Woli that would be lame, and this comes from a Kojima fan.
> 
> I just find funny how some people  call him worse than Sawamura (not in this board), he hit Kumi in her face! and fouled a lot in his fights, Kojima just doing what Ippo should do when he meets a opponent be the more intimidating possible.



Of course he is not evil. Pardon if I can't use a better word. The problem is when Ippo brands Kojima as irredeemable. I believe Ippo understands Sawamura's behavior (a little) because he has a past which makes his present actions look trivial. He tries to punch Kumi in the face and then leaves. Ippo now can sit side by side Sawamura. Kojima insults Ippo and then pushes it further by insulting those he fought with, the very people he respects! It is still to be shown if Kojima has a past worse than Sawamura's.


----------



## Glued (Dec 21, 2010)

Zaru said:


> Ippo mad. Very mad.



Ippo doesn't look mad, he looks emotionally dead, like a predator.

He looks like Black Manta in this video before he slaughters an entire fishing store

[Youtube]_UFLyYSg7ts[/Youtube]


----------



## Zeroshin (Dec 21, 2010)

Ben Grimm said:


> Ippo doesn't look mad, he looks emotionally dead, like a predator.
> 
> [Youtube]_UFLyYSg7ts[/Youtube]



That's what's scary, the thought that Ippo somehow doesn't see Kojima as an opponent that can help him improve boxing. Kojima is now a pest that needs to be erased.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 21, 2010)

Either way I expect some serious trolling in this fight


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 21, 2010)

Major Trolling happening this fight


----------



## Blinky (Dec 21, 2010)

Kojima is one of Woli's monkeys in disguise.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 21, 2010)

Kojima went too far, he gonna get clobbered. Apathic Ippo is Scary.


----------



## Gunners (Dec 21, 2010)

> This is anger, don't think we've ever seen Ippo in the ring angry, maybe focused and out to prove something but not out right angry. And it's been pointed out a lot that this guy is a power puncher 2 weight classes above, so i'm sure ippo's power won't be as effective as it normally is. He won't get a one punch KO his strength will be in speed and endurance. If he get's mad and goes all out in the first round he has a chance to gas himself out.


Draining yourself to make a lower weight class will actually lower your punch resistance along with your stamina. Ippo's punches already effect people like Aoiki and that's when they're using sparring gloves and head gears. This fighter is going to get licked by Ippo then have an inner thought bubble highlighting his fear and shock. 
______


> Dude at first he was being cool with Miyata but Miyata started to talk a lot about how he was going to get owned, of course he gonna receive some backlash from him xD.


He gave him honest advice, if you spar someone in preparation for an upcoming fight that is what you should look for.


----------



## Fran (Dec 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> This fighter is going to get licked by Ippo then have an inner thought bubble highlighting his fear and shock.



Commentator: MIIIIGIIIIIIII!!
Kojima: S-SUCH POWER, SUGOI


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 21, 2010)

Armpits said:


> Commentator: MIIIIGIIIIIIII!!
> Kojima: S-SUCH POWER, SUGOI



 i lol'd for understading the "japanese" words


----------



## Inugami (Dec 21, 2010)

Gunners said:


> ______
> 
> He gave him honest advice, if you spar someone in preparation for an upcoming fight that is what you should look for.



If you check the chapter you gonna see he was more like ''you don't have  opportunity'' in a very smartass way perhaps that wasn't his intention bc hes bad at talking with people but that's how happened, even his father tried to stop Miyata of talking more.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 21, 2010)

So... thread title's changed


----------



## Eloking (Dec 21, 2010)

perman07 said:


> So... thread title's changed



Yeah what the heck? It took me like 5 min to find the thread


----------



## DeliriumenD (Dec 22, 2010)

Just figured I'd chime in again.

We've seen Ippo angry before. Sawamura for one, after Sawamura hit Kumi. Also, his fight with Mashiba, after what Mashiba did to Miyata. In that fight, an angry Ippo broke his hand ruining Mashiba's arm, and then kept punching with his broken right hand. That was hot anger, which is what I think Kojima was going for. Hot anger makes you irrational, makes you come out swinging for the fences from the get go. Hot anger makes you dumb, but powerful. It is where a fighter like Itagaki or Miyata want you. Your swings become wider, easier to read, and with more weight behind them making counters hit more.

Ippo, from these panels, looks like he is in a cold anger. Cold anger is terrifying. It is rational, efficient. Emotion drains out, and the person will do some of the most terrifying things you'll ever see. I think we'll see Ippo closer to when he 2 rounded the guy Itagaki just fought, more than when he fought Mashiba/Sawamura. The only difference is, Ippo has had a major power up recently. His taps left an imprint of his fist in Woli through his gloves. Every hit on Woli was reduced at least somewhat through Woli's super reflexes. Someone who can't move like Kojima is going to take that full force.

I'm really hoping that this is the fight to, in a way, make up for the Woli fight and show us how much Ippo has grown from his previous bouts. After doing so much to show Ippo is now "beyond" the Japanese level, it would suck for a Japanese Title Defense to be a major challenge. I'm really hoping for something ridiculous, like a one round K.O. that has Itagaki being like "damnit, he's even further!"


----------



## Alien (Dec 22, 2010)

Kojima is in for a world of pain


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2010)

Again lot of people are into the ''Ippo gonna kill this ahole round 1'' bandwagon, perhaps Mori makes predictable the outcome ,but the matchs  rarely are like that.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope this match will be his last defense. He will stomps him with only his left.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Mandom said:


> I hope this match will be his last defense. He will stomps him with only his left.



this feat of awesomeness is for Takamura and Takamura alone! (maybe Sendo too )


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2010)

Yes, also even if Ippo could do it he isn't that type of person, he would come with all  his might.


----------



## Punpun (Dec 22, 2010)

So a one punch ko ? 

With his Right tough. :33


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Dec 22, 2010)

insi_tv said:


> this feat of awesomeness is for Takamura and Takamura alone! (maybe Sendo too )



Didn't Itagaki just demolish Karasawa with only his left?

Or are you just choosing to ignore that?

JihaD


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 22, 2010)

I hope Ippo handicaps himself purposely and destroys this guy


----------



## Inugami (Dec 22, 2010)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I hope *Ippo handicaps himself *purposely and destroys this guy



It would be funny if that's Kojima's plan  ,I read in other board some particular prediction about Ippo letting himself get punched to show Kojima his punches aren't the great thing LOL, it would be funny if Ippo actually does that and kizzez the canvas.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 23, 2010)

Skipping around some of the old chapters - while sparring around for his second match with Sendo, Ippo KOd a ranker from 4 classes up. That really put this match in perspective and makes me think Mori's just using the guys' supposed strength advantage as a red herring. 

Kojima's not going to be trying to knock Ippo out - I think I know the thing Kojima noticed about why Sendo and Sawamura lost to Ippo. They were ahead in points, but then they got caught up in Ippo's "blade of life" and got adrenalined up enough to try to knock him out - that opened them up to him destroying them. 

So to avoid all that, he's going to be really prudent and follow the gameplan of the guy who came closer than even those two to defeating Ippo -

that one Clinch Guy: 

Get ahead in points, then just defense yourself to a win. He may go for a down in the early rounds, cause he can with his strength, but he will keep in mind not to get into an all out brawl. 

Ippo's already under the guy's thumb, add to that he expects an offensive minded opponent - so his plan may end up working (even more so if Ippo actually does handicap himself and let himself get hit to show Kojima his punches don't do anything), but the dude'll fall apart in the later rounds due to his weight thing. 


So yeah, this may be another one of those long, frustrating fights - kinda like the one that we just got through.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 23, 2010)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Didn't Itagaki just demolish Karasawa with only his left?
> 
> Or are you just choosing to ignore that?
> 
> JihaD



did that happen? then i've already ignored that!
i am choosing to ignore that!


----------



## Punpun (Dec 23, 2010)

The clinch guy plan won't work anymore. Not with Ippo arsenal. His taps could effect Kojima even faster than against Woli....

Add to that that Ippo IS fast, he is able to close the distance really quickly.

Really, this plan can't work against current Ippo or I call BS.


----------



## Zeroshin (Dec 23, 2010)

I think Mori *SHOULD* punish Ippo this time for being too humble. Or Kojima should have done something worse to anger Ippo like kiss kumi or Miyata.


----------



## Inugami (Dec 23, 2010)

Mandom said:


> Really, this plan can't work against current Ippo or I call BS.



Dude with the last Ippo's Circus Gimmick(Savage man,The Mage,Tarzan boy) opponents BS was called a long time ago, something like that wouldn't bother me.



Zeroshin said:


> I think Mori *SHOULD* punish Ippo this time for being too humble. Or Kojima should have done something worse to anger Ippo like kiss kumi or Miyata.



Actually would be fun if Kojima start pissing more Ippo, the Kumi thing would be hilarious has hell, also a good opportunity for Ippo to look manly protecting her wuman!.


----------



## perman07 (Dec 23, 2010)

Kojima is even worse at getting points than Ippo is. From the description of him, he is a pure slugger, relying on those few hard hits that knock people out.

There is no way he would attempt such a strategy.

An interesting thing to note is that from the little boxing theory I've read, there is sort of a rock-paper-scissors dynamic when it comes to boxing styles. In-boxer > out-boxer, out-boxer > slugger, slugger > in-boxer (omitting the pure boxer type which is sort of a mix of in-boxing and out-boxing and of which Takamura and Vorg are examples of). In-boxing is sort of technical, fast, close boxing, while slugging is slow, hard, close boxing.

The example used of this on the site I read was Joe Frazier, Muhammed Ali and George Foreman, and they were a in-boxer, an out-boxer and a slugger respectively. Joe Frazier beat Muhammed Ali (of course, lost the 2 rematches, but style isn't everything), but was demolished by George Foreman, who again lost to Muhammed Ali.

I think Ippo may struggle in this match.


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 23, 2010)

Zeroshin said:


> I think Mori *SHOULD* punish Ippo this time for being too humble. Or Kojima should have done something worse to anger Ippo like kiss kumi or Miyata.



haha the Miyata part would make more sense


----------



## Epik High (Dec 26, 2010)

I see the confrontation got him immensely pissed, I'm happy to be frank, a pissed off Ippo fares pretty well.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Dec 27, 2010)

please we don't need another woli type fight.

I know ippo has to struggle in his fights, but please let him show prwess..not another edge of of your seat victory.


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 27, 2010)

where do you guys read/dload ippo these days?


----------



## Tachikoma (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 27, 2010)

perman07 said:


> An interesting thing to note is that from the little boxing theory I've read, there is sort of a rock-paper-scissors dynamic when it comes to boxing styles. In-boxer > out-boxer, out-boxer > slugger, slugger > in-boxer (omitting the pure boxer type which is sort of a mix of in-boxing and out-boxing and of which Takamura and Vorg are examples of). In-boxing is sort of technical, fast, close boxing, while slugging is slow, hard, close boxing.
> 
> The example used of this on the site I read was Joe Frazier, Muhammed Ali and George Foreman, and they were a in-boxer, an out-boxer and a slugger respectively. Joe Frazier beat Muhammed Ali (of course, lost the 2 rematches, but style isn't everything), but was demolished by George Foreman, who again lost to Muhammed Ali.


Those aren't good examples to depict the rock-paper-scissors dynamic you mentioned imo. Frazier lost because he tried to go toe-to-toe with Foreman, the hardest puncher in history. The owning of Frazier had to do with style, but mostly with George being a freak of nature in power. Nobody ever was able to trade punches with George and beat him, not even when Foreman was circa his 50's 

And Ali didn't really outbox Foreman, he couldn't keep Foreman off him at all that night, Ali had to lean against the ropes and absorb a terrible punishment to the body until Foreman gassed out.  




Yasopp said:


> I see the confrontation got him immensely pissed, I'm happy to be frank, a pissed off Ippo fares pretty well.


There's no such thing as a inmensely pissed Ippo. Just remember how he acted with Sawamura, after the guy _actually tried_ to punch Kumi. Ippo is like the opposite definition of bold and badass.



Indignant Guile said:


> please we don't need another woli type fight.


Dont worry, things as magnificent as Woli only happen once every decade

Im currently working on a tribute song to Woli, yeah you hear it. I wonder if i should upload it to youtube when i finish


----------



## Gunners (Dec 27, 2010)

> Those aren't good examples to depict the rock-paper-scissors dynamic you mentioned imo. Frazier lost because he tried to go toe-to-toe with Foreman, the hardest puncher in history. The owning of Frazier had to do with style, but mostly with George being a freak of nature in power. Nobody ever was able to trade punches with George and beat him, not even when Foreman was circa his 50's


You are essentially agreeing with what he posted. 


> And Ali didn't really outbox Foreman, he couldn't keep Foreman off him at all that night, Ali had to lean against the ropes and absorb a terrible punishment to the body until Foreman gassed out.


The point is he used ring smarts and a form of defence to beat him, you're arguing other minute details now.


----------



## Yōkai (Dec 27, 2010)

Gunners said:


> You are essentially agreeing with what he posted


Partially. Oscar Bonavena, George Chuvalo and Jerry Quarry were also noteworthy sluggers like George, and Frazier still schooled them.



> The point is he used ring smarts and a form of defence to beat him, you're arguing other minute details now.


He used those tactics precissely because he realized he couldn't outbox Foreman, George was very good at cutting down the ring at the time, and on top of that the ring in Zaire was smaller.


----------



## Eldrummer (Dec 31, 2010)

Chapter #920 is out: Chapter 202


----------



## insi_tv (Dec 31, 2010)

thanks Eldrummer.

he can only use his left hand? wtf?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

And I thought Woli was retarded

Against shitty Japanese rankers maybe a really hardcore boxer could stay in the ranks with just his left

But against a contender for the world title like Ippo?

Fuck off, it should only be a matter of time before Ippo brings him down with only Kojima's endurance protecting him.

Also this chapter was really creepy. Just yesterday I started reading HNI and wondered what ever happened to Oda

Next day, there he is

What the fuck


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2010)

I knew Kojima was a badass, haha funny how a bunch of Ippo fans wanted Ippo to go handicapped to teach him a lesson , the handicapped one is Kojima!

I think Kojima has one last bullet in his right and he want to use it on Ippo and retire from boxing after that.

Also Oda wtf! , damn I'm in love with the series again!.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Dec 31, 2010)

Yea hype for this is pretty good.  Ippos gonna get rocked


----------



## Yulwei (Dec 31, 2010)

Took me a while to remember who Oda was. I have to say the chances of Kojima being a threat seem less and less making it more likely he will be a threat


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

The only way it'd work is if Kojima's fist has fused into a giant bone club : /


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 31, 2010)

This fight sure is building up to something mighty interesting


----------



## typhoon72 (Dec 31, 2010)

Think its time for me to rewatch the animes and reread the mangas, because I dont remember anything before the Sawamura fight if thats even his name. This guy Ippo's fighting and the first dude he fought dont ring any bells at all.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Dec 31, 2010)

Yeah thats his name I kinda wanna rewatch that shit too but no time  I remembering beasting it out to catch up still took months


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Dec 31, 2010)

Yōkai said:


> Those aren't good examples to depict the rock-paper-scissors dynamic you mentioned imo. Frazier lost because he tried to go toe-to-toe with Foreman, the hardest puncher in history. The owning of Frazier had to do with style, but mostly with George being a freak of nature in power. Nobody ever was able to trade punches with George and beat him, not even when Foreman was circa his 50's
> 
> And Ali didn't really outbox Foreman, he couldn't keep Foreman off him at all that night, Ali had to lean against the ropes and absorb a terrible punishment to the body until Foreman gassed out.
> 
> ...



Please make the tribute song with the images and what not, and make it good. Unlike most, I actually liked the Woli fight. Not really fond of his character as there isn't much there, but he's a goofy existance I found fun in retrospect. 

I assume you're going to use images besides the actually fight stock, right? Maybe an opening with quotes saying taka and ricardo are the perfect incapsulations of boxing, only for taka to say himself wolly has limitless talent. That kidn of hsit is a true tribute, but at the same time an ironic slight.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

Oda was Ippo first opponent.

Ippo was crushing him though still taking some hits because back then his only skills were his jab, uppercut and right straight

At the end of the second round a lucky blow caused him to get a cut over his left eye

In the third round Ippo switched to Southpaw style and punched Oda's face in, knocking him out


----------



## Fran (Dec 31, 2010)

Oda Yusuke  He seemed so motivated after the match against Ippo, then he disappeared forever. Hahaha, looking forward to this match now!


----------



## Gunners (Dec 31, 2010)

Did the guy get a moustache or am I only just seeing it?

What happened to Ippo having healing hands?


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2010)

Gunners said:


> Did the guy get a moustache or am I only just seeing it?
> 
> What happened to* Ippo having healing hands?*



Rep you because I thought the same damn thing.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

Ippo has ended more careers than Mashiba.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 31, 2010)

Disappointed not to see Ippo still in serial killer mode. And to find out that cold dead stare really wasn't his serial killer mode. 



The Pink Ninja said:


> In the third round Ippo switched to Southpaw style and punched Oda's face in, knocking him out



Ippo the Southpaw . . . Always wanted to see more of that, but sigh. 

Oda had a woman in glasses too, didn't he? She was like win, or you won't get any, but he lost and got some anyways . . . They're relationship couldn't have lasted long after that . . . 

Mori needs to bring back Jason Ozuma - as a world ranker maybe?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

Fenix Down said:


> Disappointed not to see Ippo still in serial killer mode. And to find out that cold dead stare really wasn't his serial killer mode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Southpaw thing only worked because Oda was already beaten up and shitty.

Against a decent boxer Ippo would just be sacrificing his strength for weakness.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 31, 2010)

Also have to say while Kojima is already looking like a dead-end the growing Ippo/Itagaki tension (However one sided it is) is interesting.


----------



## Kuya (Dec 31, 2010)

FINALLY CAUGHT UP!

I started last Xmas Break (2009 -> 2010)

I read all the way to the Sawamura fight, then took a break for a while, then just got back into the series a month ago and caught up.

Holy shit that took forever. A whole damn year.

Gotta say tho, this series is the shit and my respect for boxing is soooo much greater 

the guys at Kamogawa always make me wanna go work out lol


----------



## Inugami (Dec 31, 2010)

Funny we have two new posters, one that took the series in 1 day and other 1 year.

Things are kinda dead here after RBJ vs Miyata so welcome dudes!


----------



## James (Dec 31, 2010)

1 day? Motherfucking impossible surely. That's like 38 chapters an hour if you were reading it for 24 hours, but like 77 chapters odd an hour if you read it over 12 hours. Over 1 chapter a minute?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Dec 31, 2010)

Skipping some chaptas? I skipped that fight where he fought that old "veteran."



The Pink Ninja said:


> The Southpaw thing only worked because Oda was already beaten up and shitty.
> 
> Against a decent boxer Ippo would just be sacrificing his strength for weakness.



That's true, but maybe he could work in some against out-boxers to disturb their rythm, switch-hitting like RBJ. Switching from peak-a-boo to southpaw mid-round sounds a bit clunky though. 

Going back to Ippo's win over Oda, he kinda finishes it in a slightly less furious flurry of rights similar to Itagaki's flurry of lefts over that last guy. It's an interesting parallel.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Skipping some chaptas? I skipped that fight where he fought that old "veteran."



well I'm also guilty of this, but I actually read the veteran match ,but skipped a lot of Itagaki matches.. I just can't like the little friend pisses me of for some reason, I give him a second chance with his last fight and he still bores me in the ring, also Scratch-J vs Ippo I just read the beginning and the end.


----------



## Kuya (Jan 1, 2011)

My spidey senses are tingling and I feel like this manga that i just caught up to and love is not gonna be as fun anymore since I have to wait week-to-week


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2011)

this guy does not even have a right..and now ippo after all these matches is letting pre-match stuff get to him..seriously ippo should destry this guy..but he won't

how does ippo go from fighting fucking woli to this hack..and probably having just as much trouble due to artificial reasons.

I want ippo to smash this guy, but that does not look likely..this mangaka needs to give him his props finally.


----------



## Zordrack (Jan 1, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> how does ippo go from fighting fucking woli to this hack..



Sometimes, in real life, good boxers decide to fight an average fighter if their previous fight was really hard. That way, they remains active and don't have to have a super mega fight every time.


----------



## Zordrack (Jan 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> well I'm also guilty of this, but I actually read the veteran match ,but skipped a lot of Itagaki matches.. I just can't like the little friend pisses me of for some reason, I give him a second chance with his last fight and he still bores me in the ring, also Scratch-J vs Ippo I just read the beginning and the end.



The only fight I skipped is Takamura VS Davig Eagle... cause I didn't care, I knew that Takamura would win and I didn't want to see a copy of the Bryan Hawk fight. I know, I know, David Eagle isn't Bryan Hawk, he is a good guy and all, but I still didn't care about Takamura beating up on another undefeated blond haired american champion...


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2011)

Zordrack said:


> The only fight I skipped is Takamura VS Davig Eagle... cause I didn't care, I knew that Takamura would win and I didn't want to see a copy of the Bryan Hawk fight. I know, I know, David Eagle isn't Bryan Hawk, he is a good guy and all, but I still didn't care about Takamura beating up on another undefeated blond haired american champion...



I actually skipped a lot in dat one too.. the being all the contrary to hawk gimmick turned me off.



Zordrack said:


> Sometimes, in real life, good boxers decide to fight an average fighter if their previous fight was really hard. That way, they remains active and don't have to have a super mega fight every time.



True another beatdown like Woli and if Ippo is still healthy would be just too much for plot shield...so you are new too don't ya? great 3 new persons !


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah I agree with you guys, and that is what should be happening..this guys should be getting a beatdown...but all signs point to the opposite.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Yeah I agree with you guys, and that is what should be happening..this guys should be getting a beatdown...but all signs point to the opposite.



If Kojima still has one last bullet in his right hand yes it could turn really ugly to Ippo, at this point I think this is Kojima last match win or lose and he wants to retire with a Bang!.

Also there's something curious here, if Mari advice Ippo of Kojima's right hand it would ruin Ippo's mind set and leave a opening..the poor kid already confused.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 1, 2011)

Ippo is a world class boxer, who has fighting experience against people currently active in the world stage.
Yet struggles against opponents like Woli.

Those two clauses can't match. Mori wants to carry the manga on aspects of Ippo's character that for all intent and purposes doesn't match the position Ippo's in at all. As if Ippo hasn't developed as either a boxer or a man since he started boxing, which is by my count 900+ chapters of basically Ippo being the same kid who gets bullied underneath the bridge. Even worse Ippo evolution has a boxer who is pushing in fighting to the limit has stalled completely since scratch j. 

This chapter clearly states that Ippo vs wash up hack is a fight that is impossible to hype but lets find some gimmick to hype anyway. i mean fuck is mori just parodying his own manga at this point?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 1, 2011)

Yeah at this point as they said in the latest chapter chapter, Ippo represents Japan on a global stage in his weight class. The guy he is fighting dropped a weight class, can't use his right and has been losing to people in ippo's weight class. I'm not falling for the hype of this match. If this guy has one last shot with his right, I seriously doubt it is the strongest right ippo has seen.

Woli had his silly gimmick but he represented the boxing super talent..this guy is just a hack, world class boxers put these type of guys out of their misery.

I feel like Itagaki does in the latest chap.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 1, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Yet struggles against opponents like Woli.




You didn't saw that match? Woli was like a character of other manga kinda Pickle of Baki the Grappler , he didn't know shit bout fighting and pwned a bunch of martial artist masters.

The  worst thing in that match was that Ippo won, Morikawa shouldn't put a unrealistic monster in this manga again I dont enjoy when the plot shield gets very evident .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> You didn't saw that match? Woli was like a character of other manga kinda Pickle of Baki the Grappler , he didn't know shit bout fighting and pwned a bunch of martial artist masters.
> 
> *The  worst thing in that match was that Ippo won, Morikawa shouldn't put a unrealistic monster in this manga again I dont enjoy when the plot shield gets very evident *.



So fucking true


----------



## Zordrack (Jan 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> so you are new too don't ya? great 3 new persons !



Yeah, new here, but I've known HNI since 2007 or so... I discovered HNI pretty randomly. I'm not really a manga or anime fan. One day I started learning japanese for other reasons and I wanted to hear some japanese. So I went to my local video store to rent an anime DVD. I don't know anything about anime so I looked what was available here in Canada. I saw a bunch of DVD called Fighting Spirit and noticed it was about boxing and I love boxing so I took the DVD #1 to see if I like it. I fell in love with FS immediately and started searching on internet for the real name (HNI) and found also the manga that was so much more advanced than the first 76 episodes so I read them all in a few days.

I was so excited when they announced more anime episode of HNI. I was kinda of disappointed it was only 26 episodes though.... And also disappointed they skipped the whole Kamogawa and Nekota in the past (WWII era) part. It was one of my favorite parts in the manga... maybe they skipped it for political reasons... I don't know... But it would have been amazing.

Anyway, and lately, I found this site.


----------



## Zordrack (Jan 1, 2011)

Regarding Kojima, he's always talking a mistake that others did so maybe he did noticed something interesting. Also, judging by Ippo behavior since he met Kojima, he seems to really doubt himself this time. He always does I know... but this time, he looks so focused on what Kojima said instead of his training. Combined with the secret of Kojima we don't know, that could be troubles.

Also, one of Ippo's weaknesses is that he can't adjust really quickly or accurately to unexpected things that could happen in the ring, he always get beaten up badly before finding what to do. He trains with a plan in mind and sometimes it works pefectly (like his fight against Karasawa, cause he expected speed and couters) and sometimes his plan doesn't work cause something he hadn't planned happens and he gets in deep trouble.

I only hope that the Kojima secret or whatever is not too ridiculous or out of this world... like the gravity fighting Woli... that was ridiculous.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 2, 2011)

What the heck is that. Sincerly Ippo is like the worst main character ever..... the dumbest too.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 2, 2011)

Mandom said:


> What the heck is that. Sincerly Ippo is like the worst main character ever..... the dumbest too.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2011)

Then why are you here?

I seriously have no idea how someone who wouldn't rate Ippo at least 7/10 could get through the first 100 chapters, never mind 900.

I'd love to see your examples of great main characters.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 2, 2011)

Takamura for one. 

In 900 chapter, Ippo had no character development that I can remember. He's still the same guy doubting himself, thinking only about boxing (and not being that intelligent at it too) and just being dumb on everything else.

And while it can pass at the beginning, 20 years laters it begins to be...........

If not for the rest of the cast I won't have read it for sure.

---

Tsuna ain't in a 900th chapter manga. But yeah he's fkin terrible too. 

---

Bland, that's the word. Ippo is bland.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2011)

Zordrack said:


> I was so excited when they announced more anime episode of HNI. I was kinda of disappointed it was only 26 episodes though.... And also disappointed they skipped the whole Kamogawa and Nekota in the past (WWII era) part. It was one of my favorite parts in the manga... maybe they skipped it for political reasons... I don't know... But it would have been amazing.



Yeah it was so fucking awesome to see those ol timers in their primes ,hope that arc at least gets an OVA treatment.



Mandom said:


> What the heck is that. Sincerly Ippo is like the worst main character ever..... the dumbest too.



Come on don't tell me he surprised you? he was very calm when Sawamura hit Kumi ,Kojima just insulted some boxers...hmm but perhaps if he heard what he said to Miyata we would get a more decent reaction.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 2, 2011)

Zordrack said:


> I was so excited when they announced more anime episode of HNI. I was kinda of disappointed it was only 26 episodes though.... And also disappointed they skipped the whole Kamogawa and Nekota in the past (WWII era) part. It was one of my favorite parts in the manga... maybe they skipped it for political reasons... I don't know... But it would have been amazing.



They didn't skip it-- they just never made it there.

You had Miyata v Gregory, Ippo v GeroMichi, Date v Martinez, and Taka v Hawk

Then it stopped.

They were rumors of another OVA, then a return to the anime, but it sucks that they haven't gotten to the WW2 arc, Sawamura, Eagle (I liked the Eagle fight), Aokis title match (The LOOKAWAY!!!), and Shima v Ippo, among others... 


JihaD


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 2, 2011)

I heard they are doing a new challenger season 2


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 2, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> I heard they are doing a new challenger season 2


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 2, 2011)

The next season should have Aoki's title match plus Ippo's fights against Shimabukuro with Sawamura as the season finale.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 2, 2011)

Great news can't wait to see again Vorg and the anime debut of Sawamura.


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2011)

I think what they did skip in the 26 episode anime was the re-appearance fo Kobashi Kenta who whacked out Hayami, took the Jr Feathers title, and retired. 

At least I remember reading that they skipped that.



Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Aokis title match (The LOOKAWAY!!!)



It's gonna make anime history. I haven't readied myself for the anime lookaway yet


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 2, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The next season should have Aoki's title match plus Ippo's fights against Shimabukuro with Sawamura as the season finale.



Last I heard, the WWII Anderson fight will be an OVA/made-for-TV movie ala Kimura vs Mashiba/Champion Road, so that right there would be perfect. 

Ippo kinda loses its bite after that - feels like there's a huge empty space between that and the Ippo pacific challenge/RBJ fight.


----------



## Fran (Jan 2, 2011)

After the whole RBJ business, the only fight that stands out as a good fight for me is Mashiba's comeback fight ( awesome Mashiba) and yeah, getting hyped for this next match too.


----------



## Zordrack (Jan 2, 2011)

Well they will have to change some details if they do a special OVA with WWII anderson fight. If you remember the manga. We see Aoki selling the takamura statues and then goes at Nekota's place with Ippo where they listen to this story.

In the anime we see Aoki in the street selling those craps and after that it skipped that whole part to be back at Kamogawa gym again with everybody. So yes they did skipped it. If they do an OVA, they're gonna have to change some details to fit with the anime HNI:NC


----------



## blueblip (Jan 3, 2011)

Hai gaiz  !!

Just caught up with the manga, and of course, it's awesome! Well, except for the recent bits. I mean, when the fuck is a) Takamura going to move on to another weight class, and b) Ippo relinquish the damn belt and move on!!?

Seriously, the whole Miyata-Ippo thing was a major cock-block, and I was hoping Kamogawa would use this to push Ippo out of Japan, but no! I mean, freakin' Vorg and Sendo are doing it, but not Ippo!! He's now fighting some one-armed has been, geez!

Sorry about the rant, but damn, it was irritating during the last few chapters. Although I do get the feeling Ippo will dominate and end it quickly, to everyone's surprise.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

Above, not after all this build-up + Ippo hesitation from this chapter.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 3, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Above, not after all this build-up + Ippo hesitation from this chapter.


Quit shitting on my hopes 

But you're most probably right. But I just can't see what Ippo could learn from this fight that he hasn't before. The only way he can get out of this is if he does in fact dominate, and show (yet again) he's ready to take on the world.

Otherwise, at the rate he's going, Ricardo will retire and probably die of old age.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

Wait for youkai to show up and say Woli will wait for him at the top. 

Anyways, if not for Ippo hesitation/rambling/whatever from this chap, I would have been 100 % sure he stomped. But well....

Worse here is that he has nothing to learn from Kojima as you said.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 3, 2011)

Perhaps just two things.

How to act like a WWE Heel and disturb his opponent with his speeches lol , and if it's true those past Ippo's opponents do some kind of error that caused their lose it would be a good data for Ippo to realize it now with a minor opponent before a monster capitalize it.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 3, 2011)

Ippo trashtalking his opponents would be so good.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 3, 2011)

For me to like Ippo more, 2 things need to happen:
~ he needs to confess to Kumi
~ he needs to pull a Takamaru on an opponent and by that I mean completely demolish them with ease 1 punch KO's or something. There was a suggestion of this with Geromichi but it turned into the usual Ippo fight.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 3, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> For me to like Ippo more, 2 things need to happen:
> ~ he needs to confess to Kumi
> ~ he needs to pull a Takamaru on an opponent and by that I mean completely demolish them with ease 1 punch KO's or something. There was a suggestion of this with Geromichi but it turned into the usual Ippo fight.



yeah i second this but i know the chances for that to happen are very low 
i will just laugh hard if we hear that sendo is like 2nd or 3rd place in world ranking or some shit because he actually has a brain. 
if would consider to stop read ippo if he has to get a comeback victory against his next opponent but i've already read 900 chapters, 900 on top of that should be ok >_<


----------



## Inugami (Jan 4, 2011)

Ippo never gonna change , in order to dat to happen he need to beat Miyata's ass or beat a person that did the same feat without cheating like Mashiba.

And with Miyata weigh change and RBJ defeat this looks very unlikely.


----------



## Zaru (Jan 4, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> ~ he needs to pull a Takamaru on an opponent and by that I mean completely demolish them with ease 1 punch KO's or something.



Chapternumber please.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Chapternumber please.



Before Takamaru went onto the world stage most of his fight were incredibly easy hardly ever going past the 1st round


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Chapternumber please.



i think he won his debut fight as a pro with 2 jabs and a single monster right. dont know the chapter number sry :/


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 4, 2011)

Less Ippo after this fight bring back Vorg and I will be happy


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 4, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Less Ippo after this fight bring back Vorg and I will be happy



sadly Vorg and Sendo are just minor characters, i don't think we will ever see a fight from them in full length again


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 4, 2011)

We might see them getting destroyed by Ricardo to lend further incentive to Ippo


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 4, 2011)

i don't wanna see Sendo getting destroyed 
maybe he will win and we get the 3rd match between him and Ippo  (yeah i know, i'm dreaming right now)


----------



## Fran (Jan 4, 2011)

Ippo's previous opponents are always getting demolished by a newcomer for hype (Shimabukoro for example) but I don't think Sendo will get off-panelled in such a way. e.g. I hope he does another Date Eiji against Martinez.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 4, 2011)

The way I see it Ippo vs Miyata is as important to Ippo as him vs Ricardo. As a result, in order to make Ippo vs Miyata the climactic battle Miyata will beat Ricardo. It sucks but there's no way I can see Ippo beating Miyata then moving on to Ricardo or the final fight being Ippo defending the title from Miyata


----------



## Punpun (Jan 4, 2011)

Nah Miyata will win the WBA title (or is it the wbc ?). Thus Ippo will stand as the best of the world.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 4, 2011)

That works as well. Anyway, I've progressed with reread of the manga and it turns out Ippo did indeed pull a Takamaru on an opponent. It was the fight just before Takamaru vs Hawk but he got lectured for doing several things wrong by the Coach so hmmm


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 4, 2011)

i even doubt an Ippo vs. Martinez fight because Martinez will be like 55y old when Ippo is "ready"..


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 4, 2011)

Martinez won't retire without being defeated and of the current lot going for the belt none of them other than Miyata really seem like final or penultimate battle material due to the years of build up for their fight.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 4, 2011)

Between the time Ippo conquer his wbc title and the wba's one (or Miyata), I'm sure Ippo will have some defense to do. 

Itagaki as his last opponent before Miyata. 

Endless manga is endless.


----------



## Zordrack (Jan 5, 2011)

Itagaki is so obsessed with Ippo. I would not be surprised to see Itagaki move to another gym to be able to fight Ippo... maybe not now, but...


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 5, 2011)

The mangaka is already too much of a Sendo fan boi he has his own side manga


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 5, 2011)

You mean his own side-chapter


----------



## superbatman86 (Jan 5, 2011)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> You mean his own side-chapter


Would be more awesome if it WAS a side manga.Naniwa TIGER TIGER TIGER!!!


----------



## Inugami (Jan 6, 2011)

Sendou gaiden was great, now I would luv a Sawamura gaiden in his coach road to find a boxer that isn't scared of him.

Just imagine Sawamura training methods!, beating thugs in da streets must be one!.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 6, 2011)

Sendou gaiden was really great, i wouldn't mind another gaiden if it is done well


----------



## aeav81 (Jan 8, 2011)

well if kojima can only use left hand then ippo should do the same and only use his left too!!!
like a challenge to the world!!!!
sound great but i think "only in my dream"


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 8, 2011)

this guy is going to take ippo to the limit.


----------



## Thor (Jan 8, 2011)

I hope Ippo knocks him out in the 1st round.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 8, 2011)

Ippo won't be ready for the world until he looks like a champion in Japan. He needs to easymode a challenger so hard nobody will want to fight him and I just don't see that happening soon the way things are going


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

After Sawamura'sz fight nobody in Japan wants to fight against him. That's why he's doing the Pacific championship.

Kojima is like just there 'cause he thinks he has a chance. Nobody else does.

---

Those fight in Baki are just "realistic". As both the opponent are so fkin strong, only one blow is sufficient.


----------



## Akabara Strauss (Jan 9, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I hope not, this good build just to a troll  1 chapter fight ?, I got enough of those ones with Baki the Grappler , of course I know some people just want the manga to be more fast paced but lets be real HNI was always slow paced and that isn't going to change, hell Morikawa even created  Itagaki another main character that has his own Arcs so I don't think he wants to rush things.
> 
> All of us gonna be family men when Ippo finally confront Martinez.



So true. After theWoli arc I've actually lost interest in Ippo, I'm just looking forward to Aoki, Kimura, and Takamura's fights which are for me entertaining.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 9, 2011)

Mandom said:
			
		

> After Sawamura'sz fight nobody in Japan wants to fight against him. That's why he's doing the Pacific championship.



It always weirded me out that, after that fight, Karasawa put himself forward to challenge Ippo, fully expecting to Ippo to pull out a counter-able DR and beat him by overpowering him with his "spirit." It's like he didn't watch the Sawamura fight at all.  

Hopefully Kojima falls into Karasawa's ranks of fodder. I like his troll, cause there's some merit to it, but I'm so wary of it cause it just feels like Mori's gonna pull something infuriatingly annoying out of his ass again for the third strait Ippo fight, so I'm hoping its over quickly. Very quickly.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 9, 2011)

Mandom said:


> ---
> 
> Those fight in Baki are just "realistic". As both the opponent are so fkin strong, only one blow is sufficient.



LoL Well yes the funny thing how unrealistic the manga is, but yes that's how things really work, but damn I felt like an ahole at the end of Ali jr. Arc.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> LoL Well yes the funny thing how unrealistic the manga is, but yes that's how things really work, but damn I felt like an ahole at the end of Ali jr. Arc.



Same for me. But the worse of them is against the son of the best MA practicioner.

I found the Ali jr. fight more funny whit all his build-up.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 9, 2011)

Mandom said:


> After Sawamura'sz fight nobody in Japan wants to fight against him. That's why he's doing the Pacific championship.



Good thing I'm rereading the manga because this is news to me


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Well at the time he fought Sawamura he was considered a "cheesy champ" as in being full of hole. Ater his match against him they stoped wanting fighting him.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 9, 2011)

hey what are you guys talking about? sounds interesting


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2011)

Ippo has to knock this guy out in one round. I mean, Miyata seems to be so far ahead it's stupid. Hell, VORG is kicking ass abroad, and Ippo still has to struggle with non-champ home material? Won't make sense. I mean, the whole reason it seems like Ippo's going to struggle with him seems silly.

I mean, the dude's fought beasts like Sendo, Mashiba, and Sawamura. Hell, even Osuma's hook was compared to Takamura's. How the hell can Ippo be intimidated by this guy?

But at least after Ali Jr., we got the Oliva and Pickle fights.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Pickle fight was released ? Gonna read it then.

Oliva is a beast too haha. *Enter Pac-Man mode* NOM NOM NOM *Baki eaten*


----------



## blueblip (Jan 9, 2011)

^Plus, gotta respect a man who can have everything, but still likes his fat chicks . And honestly, Junior deserved to be one-shotted. I found him really annoying. He was like Suwedo redux.

I don't think the Pickle fight has been scanned. I managed to get a RAW from a friend, so I flipped through it.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Oliva is a Man among Men.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

He would grow some ball there. Seems a good plan for me.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope Ippo end Kojime's career even more spectacularly than he has everyone elses.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 9, 2011)

Ippo scarier than Mashiba ? He broke and will break more career than Mashiba ever will.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 12, 2011)

New chap out.

FLOL


More build-up. More teasing by Kojima. Ippo determined (like who believe that) to beat him. And Miyata revealing Ippo weakness.


*Spoiler*: __ 



He is so fkin in love with Miyata


----------



## Punpun (Jan 12, 2011)

I already explained it. 

Kojima gonna cosplay as Miyata.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 12, 2011)

woulld be funny if it did happen


----------



## Inugami (Jan 12, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> What thats supposed to be Pac man?
> /QUOTE]
> 
> Yes he looks kinda bizarre bishie.
> ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 12, 2011)

Kojima got something right, at least:

"His three most recent matches were pathetic."

The Itagaki-Ippo clash on romance scenes was particularly amusing, considering Ippo's dire lack of progress with Kumi. 

I'm also a bit baffled at how all the characters seem so taken aback with the idea of Ippo having a weakness. He nearly always struggles in his fights, and it's often his power and courage that bails him out. I'm sure Miyata could make a full list of Ippo's weaknesses, let alone naming just one.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 12, 2011)

Well, you can't blame Ippo for Woli. And plus, the Magician guy was actually pretty good. It's just that he preferred to make money instead of fight seriously. The dude was a serious version of Aoki. If he used the look away, even Martinez would be doomed against him 

It's either Mandom's Miyata cosplay idea, or Kojima is going to tap some Kumi poontang right in Ippo's face. Can't see anything else that would make him throw off Ippo.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 12, 2011)

Dream Brother said:
			
		

> The Itagaki-Ippo clash on romance scenes was particularly amusing, considering Ippo's dire lack of progress with Kumi.



I was kind of saddened to hear Ippo's answer about being content that nothing happens - I'm thinking to myself, does Mori actually think like that? Will we all really be family men when Ippo finally challenges the bed, let alone the Martinez? 

Hope Kojima's comments gets the coach furious enough to stop dicking around in the back waters of the pacific. You know, as he's Ippo's biggest fan, Kojima probably wanted to see Ippo take on the world already, so he came up with those comments to spur him on up after he gets his clock cleaned - its already placed Ippo firmly in a corner beyond this one match.

Anyone else get pumped after seeing this page? Ippo better come out swinging with some heavy fists.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Jan 12, 2011)

I want to see Ippo say something that mellow and cool again after he punches his head off ('This guy talks... a little too much' is a pretty solid simple line). But Kojima's obviously a good guy at heart so it'll be interesting to see how this develops.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 12, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned Ippo's biggest flaw is his inability to adapt. I'd laugh my ass off if Ippo trained for a brawl and the guy decided to get on his bicycle and stay behind the jab.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 12, 2011)

The "this guy talks... a little too much" speech was awesome. It looks like this fight will be important for Ippo moving to the world.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 12, 2011)

Gunners said:


> As far as I'm concerned Ippo's biggest flaw is his inability to adapt. I'd laugh my ass off if Ippo trained for a brawl and the guy decided to get on his bicycle and stay behind the jab.



yeah, i would totally believe that


----------



## Punpun (Jan 12, 2011)

Ippo should be fast enough to close in against a slugger trying to do outboxing tough...


----------



## Fran (Jan 12, 2011)

I hope Ippo's weakness doesn't turn out to be something like: he can't take slander very well, he gets emotionally riled, or something out of the ring.

I hope it's a flaw in his technique.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 12, 2011)

his major flaw is, like Gunners said, to adapt to new circumstances..
additionally he can't do shit against outboxer geniuses like Monkeytard and Gaylord


----------



## Punpun (Jan 12, 2011)

Cause Kojima is a outboxer genius right ?


----------



## Kuya (Jan 12, 2011)

Don't call Woli pathetic


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 12, 2011)

maybe Kojima did secret genius outboxer training with japanese monkeys, who knows


----------



## Punpun (Jan 12, 2011)

Takamura next costume will be a monkey.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 13, 2011)

With all these old faces reappearing I hope we get to see what Imai is up to these days.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 13, 2011)

Woli would fucking kill Kojima...sad this clown is going to give ippo problems.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 13, 2011)

yeah, everyone knows that Woli would absolutly destroy anyboy 

btw, i am laughing every time i see your sig Indignant Guile


----------



## Inugami (Jan 14, 2011)

Any character with godspeed would beat Kojima by points. but you know they running around like a chicken, such a bore.


----------



## Eloking (Jan 14, 2011)

EDIT : Thought a new chapter was out, sorry


----------



## kakashi amateratsu (Jan 15, 2011)

i just want a 1 round KO by the new Dempsey roll...


----------



## Eloking (Jan 15, 2011)

Personnally, there's something I want more than a ktfo in the 1st round...

Ch.38


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 15, 2011)

Kojima, a flatfooted, head on power fighter with a broken right fist is going to beat Ippo with outboxing, something Ippo specialises in counteracting?

Actually a flatfooted guy with a broken right fist is going to do anything but be a punchingbag for Ippo?


----------



## Darkness22 (Jan 15, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Kojima, a flatfooted, head on power fighter with a broken right fist is going to beat Ippo with outboxing, something Ippo specialises in counteracting?
> 
> Actually a flatfooted guy with a broken right fist is going to do anything but be a punchingbag for Ippo?



 Agree completly I see no way Kojima can win although I am curious as to what weakness Ippo has.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 16, 2011)

Ippo never crushes his opponents, it's just not the way his fights go. It's like Miyata having a fight and not getting injured in some way that makes him fight at half strength/speed. Who knows Kojima might wind up being the next Take


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2011)

His defeats of Nao, Karasawa and Take were pretty one sided, even if Take did draw his defeat out a bit. Hayami was beating in the first round too, and Okita and Ponchai.

By the way, after this defence Ippo will have defended more times than Date had.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 16, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> By the way, after this defence Ippo will have defended more times than Date had.



Time to move on. 

Maybe the author wants this fight to be ippo's last one in Japan/for the japanese title. Using it for developing Ippo's character...


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2011)

I was wrong, Ippo was Date's eighth defence.

Still, the next five fights from Ippo I want to see are rankers 5 through 1 before he goes for the Champ, whoever that is.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 16, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Time to move on.
> 
> Maybe the author wants this fight to be ippo's last one in Japan/for the japanese title. Using it for developing Ippo's character...



I would love to agree BUT ..Itagaki current Arc kind of say we gonna see at least one more Japanese defense.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2011)

Oh yeah, forgot about him...


----------



## Punpun (Jan 16, 2011)

I have no interest in Ippo vs Saeki or Ippo vs Itagaki. We already know how Ippo handles those fights...


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 16, 2011)

Ippo gives up the title itagaki takes it.

They fight some time down the road on the world stage.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 16, 2011)

Itagaki will leave the gym within a week of beating Saeki


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 17, 2011)

Ippos weakness is so painfully obvious.  He doesn't have a killers edge.  Kojima and is secret fan girl inside him, is trying to use his last hooray in the ring, to teach Ippo about having a killer instinct an edge.  Ippo is too soft and too nice, and his challengers usually take the psychological advantage.  Thats my synopsis at least.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ippos weakness is so painfully obvious.  He doesn't have a killers edge.  Kojima and is secret fan girl inside him, is trying to use his last hooray in the ring, to teach Ippo about having a killer instinct an edge.  Ippo is too soft and too nice, and his challengers usually take the psychological advantage.  Thats my synopsis at least.



Problem is Ippo has always has the killer's edge. That was one of the advantages he had over VolgVorg and in a way, over Malcolm Gedo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 17, 2011)

I just think hes too soft though.  HE doesn't get that before the match.  Hes too nice.  A Champ needs to be a bit more forward instead of so reserved.  Thats why hes provoking him so much.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

I thought that, but it really doesn't make a difference to how he fights. He never gives up, has an iron chin and never fails to size on an opportunity or go for a weakness.

It'd be a retarded plotline, even if it was prepping him for Itagaki.


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 17, 2011)

Chapter #922 is out: Ch.32-33


----------



## BVB (Jan 17, 2011)

So ippo's weakness is that he is predictable?

wow.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 17, 2011)

That's a reasonable weakness but we know Ippo isn't going to lose so I can't see this fight being particularly long if the opening blow is the decider. 

As for Itagaki, I just don't see him being a threat to Ippo. It'd be the Geromichi fight all over again


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> That's a reasonable weakness but we know Ippo isn't going to lose so I can't see this fight being particularly long if the opening blow is the decider.
> 
> As for Itagaki, I just don't see him being a threat to Ippo. It'd be the Geromichi fight all over again



Maybe it's Mori's way of saying the Miyata fight will never happen.

I fear for the Itagaki fight merely being Woli but with pure speed instead of jumping. Ippo chasing and getting punched for seven rounds and winning when he finally get hits in on round eight.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 17, 2011)

Meh very underwhelming it was like Miyata didn't say something we don't know.

Also lol of talking about the dangers of counters from the guy that always jolts counta! everything, bad thing he changed classes I wanted to see Martinez counter the fucking jolt.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

If Richardo counters the jolt Miyata's brains would pop out of that little coconut head of his.


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2011)

"I can tell what his punches will be" . . . Hmmm :S


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 17, 2011)

so, Ippo will end Kojimas life?


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

Möhrensalat said:


> So ippo's weakness is that he is predictable?
> 
> wow.



Yeah he will dash and then throw you a punch. But Ippo mastered like all the punch you can imagine.

He is so predictable. 

---

Ippo has and will sent more guys to the hospital than Mashiba. Who's the true demon now.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 17, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ippos weakness is so painfully obvious.  He doesn't have a killers edge.  Kojima and is secret fan girl inside him, is trying to use his last hooray in the ring, to teach Ippo about having a killer instinct an edge.  Ippo is too soft and too nice, and his challengers usually take the psychological advantage.  Thats my synopsis at least.



What?

Out of the ring, yea. Ippos pretty tame.

In the ring? Did you SEE what he did to Sendo in their second fight? Like, right when the bell rang? Did you see what he did to Sanada in his 1st defense? Or Shima? or even Sisfa or Gedo? or the Old Man? even Date was shook.

In the ring, Ippo DEFINITELY has a killers edge. He's not a cheater like Mashiba or Sawamura, but he definitely doesn't pull punches or try to be "nice" to opponents.


JihaD


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Jan 17, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Meh very underwhelming it was like Miyata didn't say something we don't know.
> 
> Also lol of talking about the dangers of counters from the guy that always jolts counta! everything, bad thing he changed classes I wanted to see Martinez counter the fucking jolt.



Miyata changed classes? 

When did that happen? 

and hell, Randy Boy Sr. countered the Jolt-- I wouldnt be impressed if Martinez did it.

Now if Martinez knocks out Sendo in under 2 rounds ....


JihaD


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Take tried the whole make him hold back thing and look what happened to him.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 17, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Miyata changed classes?
> 
> When did that happen?
> 
> ...



sry never gonna happen


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Ippos weakness is so painfully obvious.  He doesn't have a killers edge.  Kojima and is secret fan girl inside him, is trying to use his last hooray in the ring, to teach Ippo about having a killer instinct an edge.  Ippo is too soft and too nice, and his challengers usually take the psychological advantage.  Thats my synopsis at least.




This would be horrible story telling..


----------



## blueblip (Jan 17, 2011)

Honestly, if this dude ends up actually predicting every punch that Ippo throws, how the hell did all the other pros, with their brilliant trainers, miss out on it?

I still call a 1st round KO. That way, Ippo can show the world he's 'ready'. Plus, it will deter anyone who had any doubts about Ippo holding the champ's belt.

EDIT: About Coconut Head Miyata, I have this weird idea that he and Ippo will finally fight it out for the world title belt. I mean, every time we see Miyata, he's upping his game, taking on opponents that Ippo wouldn't be able to take on at that point (maybe). So ultimately, Miyata takes out Martinez, and as the climax to the series, Ippo takes the belt from Miyata. We get our fated match, everyone gets their jollies, and it'll make a good way to end the series off.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2011)

so the grand strategy is a counter....sigh.


----------



## blueblip (Jan 17, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> so the grand strategy is a counter....sigh.


Too simple.

He'll do a counter to a counter to a counter to a counter. That way, the old cripple gets to do the infighting he's always done and without having to use counters due to a lack of out boxing skills.And Ippo will learn something like "OMG! veterns rule/OMG! guttsu/OMG! look away".


----------



## Zaru (Jan 17, 2011)

Lol. Predicting punches is such a sure way to get owned. That kind of cheap counter pretty much summons all plot devices in existence at once, most of all A PUNCH THAT CANNOT BE PREDICTED


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you think If Itagaki and Miyata fought they'd just stand in front of each other, waggling their arms back and fourth as they countered each others counters.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Itagaki is not a counterpuncher, he's just a very fast guy good at dodging

And btw, Ippo doesn't have a killer edge, at least not in the same sense as people like Takamura

If Ippo was ever put in David Eagle's position, pretty sure he'd show mercy too.

About Kojima, i'm still expecting a short fight. I dont know, there's something about Kojima's character design...he looks like one of those throwaway characters, like Morikawa didn't put much effort into it. 

Expect Kojima to be destroyed Take style. At most, expect from him a repeat of the Shimabukuro fight


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

He finsihed a lot of his game with counter if I recall correctly..


----------



## Wu Fei (Jan 17, 2011)

i have cracked. i got into Ippo a year ago thru the anime. LOVED it. all.

been waiting for continuation....ugh. I shall begin the manga.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

Yōkai said:


> And btw, Ippo doesn't have a killer edge, at least not in the same sense as people like Takamura
> 
> If Ippo was ever put in David Eagle's position, pretty sure he'd show mercy too.


 
Tell that to all the guy he sent to the hospital. 

Ippo is the scariest boxer of all the guy he fought.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He finsihed a lot of his game with counter if I recall correctly..


The difference is that Miyata actually aims for counters, while Itagaki's counters are spontaneous, without effort or premeditation, and coming from Manabu's trademark dodging ability and speed.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

Itagaki is such a fkin genius.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Itagaki is such a fkin genius.


but still not Woli level 





Mandom said:


> Tell that to all the guy he sent to the hospital.
> 
> Ippo is the scariest boxer of all the guy he fought.



He's scary because of his power, but he's also the type that would show mercy on a particularly damaged opponent. 

Like i said, in a Takamura-Eagle situation, he'd act like Eagle, not Takamura. 

Let me provide a little example:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Check out Ippo's expression as he destroys Karasawa

?OMG, did i overdid it!!??
?Is this guy going to be alright??

Replace Ippo with Taka and he'd be grinning with pleasure instead

So no, Ippo is not a fierce bloodthirsty beast in the ring, just a very powerful and determined wuss boxing gentleman.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

Yeah, A gentleman with a retarded strength and who always use it at his fullest. In short he is a caveman. 

Oh and on that fight, Ippo went from this face to a cheering one in like 2s. 

Heartless bastard.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Ippo knew that Karasawa was fine..sorta

Another example



Not only Ippo seems concerned about Karasawa's condition, he's also worried because he did hurt *Sanada's feelings *as a trainer (lol). Check out how he timidly greets him like a shy girl there.

Too much for Ippo, the savage boxing beast. 

But it also shows how much of a fuckin wuss polite gentleman he is.

On another subject..

i think Morikawa has overused and applied improperly the term ¨genius¨

often associating the raw potential and athletic ability of certain fighters (being ¨gifted¨), with an exceptional natural capacity of intellect (genius).

If you think about it, guys like Miyata and Itagaki aren't true geniuses. People like Sawamura and Woli are.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

People like Ippo are too. Afterall he is a genetic freak wich in short equal to being a genius at boxing. (IE My strenght is so retarded that I oneshot you And I'm fast enough to pull it off)

---

Yeah he knew .. sorta. More like he didn't care, what you're seeing his just his dumb face.

Ippo is a caveman. A good buy but terribly retarded.


----------



## Green Poncho (Jan 17, 2011)

What was all that about _a single_ body punch? Didn't he have an entire war with those things at one point?


----------



## Agmaster (Jan 17, 2011)

The strategy is obviously guy going to fall out in a blaze of glory.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> People like Ippo are too. Afterall he is a genetic freak.


Yes, but that doesn't make him a genius. It makes him ¨gifted¨. With certain abilities, in his case, power and durability. And he's also trained like a maniac to hone all said abilities

words to remember: ¨your daily efforts are also what defines your weakness¨

A true genius would be someone that can achieve the same results of the top tiers, with a lot less of effort, and should possess creative and analytical skills better than 99% of the gene pool.

Itagaki is dumb as a brick without his edge on speed, remember the way Karasawa fooled him the whole match with his trick of slowing down the pace.

Therefore, Itagaki is not a genius, or if he is, he's a low level one.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 17, 2011)

It all comes down to how you defines a genius. In Boxing Ippo would be a genius. He possess a gift (genetical freaks) that nobody else has wich allows him to be the best infighter boxer of the World. (At least in his weight class)

In a physical sport like boxing it's what I would call a genius. Woli is another sort of genius, but they aren't that different..


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Mandom said:


> It all comes down to how you defines a genius. In Boxing Ippo would be a genius. He possess a gift (genetical freaks) that nobody else has wich allows him to be the best infighter boxer of the World. (At least in his weight class)
> 
> In a physical sport like boxing it's what I would call a genius. Woli is another sort of genius, but they aren't that different..



Woli is the whole package as genius

Genetic freak + almost otherwordly mental capacity and ability to learn and adapt 

and btw, i already finished his tribute song


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 17, 2011)

nah, i think they are different. woli is a genius because he can analyse someone and comes up with techniques on his own (that were present before him). he HAS a gifted body additionally and thats why you should be scared of him.

ippo just has his gift of tank body and a-bomb punches, but he is not a genius in my book, not at all. just watching him "getting lost" every fight, man, this guy is so dumb i cant believe it sometimes 

//edit
Yōkai was faster


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

LETS ALL PRAISE THE WOLI

At first i was thinking about doing an AMV, but then i remembered i suck at sony vegas, and i dont have the time to do something too complicated anyway. So i decided for a more humble option: a song for him.  

and also a very basic video, but still made with <3

This is called _Woli Woli Go_

Lyrics and vocals by moi



Enjoy if you can
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA5E6w9wRD8[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: _Lyrics_ 






Here he comes
Here he comes
Straight outta jungle
he put on the boxing gloves
more agile than a monkey
amazing and spunky
to his talent everyone succumbs


He's got all the skills
his style is full of thrills
his genius is so great
that it will give you chills
he dominates the ring
like nobody ever did
destined to become the boxing king

Hahaha Ippo Hahaha
without even trying
he's gonna kick your ass
this is not a dream, woli has arrived
he turns your face into such a mess

Woli Woli Go X 4


He jumps to the left
he jumps to the right
no blows can ever reach him
he can dodge them all night
Woli is everywhere
you need to beware
he can send you home in a wheelchair

He attacks with the smash
he rains down flicker jabs
cant trap him in the corner
he's too fast for you to grab
he's neverending action
the future world champion
Woli's prowess no one can surpass


Hahaha Ippo Hahaha
without even trying
he's gonna kick your ass
this is not a dream, woli has arrived
everything about him is first class

Woli Woli Go X4


Here he comes
Here he comes
Straight outta jungle
he put on the boxing gloves
more agile than a monkey
amazing and spunky
to his talent everyone succumbs


He's got all the skills
his style is full of thrills
his genius is so great
that it will give you chills
he dominates the ring
like nobody ever did
destined to become the boxing king




Hahaha Ippo hahaha
you better not forget
before coming to the fight
to save a lot of cash
to save it in advance
to pay doctors to fix your broken ass

Woli Woli Go x 8

















​


----------



## Dream Brother (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow. **


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Wow. **



I dont know if this is a positive feedback

but i must clarify that i did this just for fun

and in a very boring sunday.. 

and that i didn't have the proper software/equipment to do it...


and that a computer mic will always sound like a computer mic no matter how good the singer is...

and..

and..


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jan 17, 2011)

better than most amv's with some stereotypical drab music.

still lmao at the singing.


----------



## Fran (Jan 17, 2011)

Good lord Yokai . . .


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 17, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> better than most amv's with some stereotypical drab music.
> 
> still lmao at the singing.



Yah, at least nobody will accuse me of unoriginality


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 17, 2011)

A . . . Amazing.


----------



## Shade (Jan 17, 2011)

Dream Brother said:
			
		

> Wow.


 I concur....


----------



## Inugami (Jan 17, 2011)

I didn't expect your voice was like dat Yokai...very awesome tribute.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 18, 2011)

Yōkai, i dont know what to say.... WOW!
the ending is epic, "deal with it", haha^^


----------



## Kuya (Jan 18, 2011)

i'm too high for that lol, that's my new ringtone.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Wow. **



 this

Woli woli woli GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Yokai you are a fucking legend 

haha this song is quite catchy listen to it 3 times in a row


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 18, 2011)

haha 
Yokai this is awesome LOL


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 18, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> haha
> Yokai this is awesome LOL





Fenix Down said:


> A . . . Amazing.





Shade said:


> I concur....



Much thanks guys, i'm glad you liked it 

I just hope that my humble effort helped the greatness that is Woli to get more sympathizers, he doesn't deserve to be hated just because he's too awesome.  





Hibari Kyoya said:


> this
> 
> Woli woli woli GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> ...


Thanks, i tried to make a cheerful, lighthearted song that resembled Woli's character, if the song was for someone like Sendo or Taka i would have used heavy metal tunes instead.




Oxvial said:


> I didn't expect your voice was like dat Yokai...very awesome tribute.


Thanx, tbh i'm not accustomed to sing with clean vocals, my specialty are agressive/growling vocals. So i didn't know if i could do it well. 

but the HnI fans are diggin' it, so i can call it a success 



insi_tv said:


> Yōkai, i dont know what to say.... WOW!
> the ending is epic, "deal with it", haha^^


That was my message for all the Woli naysayers and hatas


----------



## Inugami (Jan 18, 2011)

Yōkai said:


> Thanx, tbh i'm not accustomed to sing with *clean vocals*, my specialty are agressive/growling vocals.So i didn't know if i could do it well.
> 
> but the HnI fans are diggin' it, so i can call it a success



There wasn't other way with Woli but you did *very* well!, btw I stalked your you tube account trying to search for other songs, hmm so you like GG Allin?..now when I read your posts about lolis dat Expose Yourself to Kids song gonna sound on my mind .


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like Oxvial is #1 Yokai fan boy


----------



## Inugami (Jan 18, 2011)

Hibari Kyoya said:


> Looks like Oxvial is #1 Yokai fan boy



Cute don't ya? , bad shit I'm not a loli.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Jan 18, 2011)

Yōkai said:


> LETS ALL PRAISE THE WOLI
> 
> At first i was thinking about doing an AMV, but then i remembered i suck at sony vegas, and i dont have the time to do something too complicated anyway. So i decided for a more humble option: a song for him.
> 
> ...





Awesome. The only way it would have been better is if you sound drunk

Is that windows movie maker you use? I'm guessing that since I noticed the quasi-frame by frame bit when Woli was beating on Ippo.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 18, 2011)

The upcoming fight had me thinking it, but the Woli song all but turned that thought into a fanatical belief: Ippo needs to get the next manga of the month.


----------



## Yōkai (Jan 18, 2011)

Has Ippo ever been manga of the month? 

It surely deserves it more than a bunch of mangas around here.

Prepare for my obligatory Woli threads in that case





Oxvial said:


> There wasn't other way with Woli but you did *very* well!, btw I stalked your you tube account trying to search for other songs, hmm so you like GG Allin?..now when I read your posts about lolis dat Expose Yourself to Kids song gonna sound on my mind .


_But it's alright, expose yourself to kiiiids
Do it now before they grow up and it's too late_

Yeah, GG Allin rules, he was a radical seeking to overthrow the social order, encouraging anarchy, glorifying violence _and doesnt afraid of anything_. You have to respect a guy like that.

I made a video for the Young little Meat song because the few versions in YT i found didn't have the wickedly epic lyrics, and it's important that people can understand what they're hearing  

However, that's not my main account, i made that account recently so i could upload videos that wouldn't fit well in my other account. 

I barely upload things to YT nowadays, though, not since those corporate fascists cancelled my very main account like a year ago  





Hibari Kyoya said:


> Looks like Oxvial is #1 Yokai fan boy




I have a fan?

In that case, it's my duty to please him 



*Spoiler*: _Oxvial, for your eyes only_ 




Made for the vocaroo thread in the plaza a while ago

Nirvana - Lithium


A Perfect Circle - Judith


Megadeth - holy wars









Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Awesome. The only way it would have been better is if you sound drunk
> 
> Is that windows movie maker you use? I'm guessing that since I noticed the quasi-frame by frame bit when Woli was beating on Ippo.


Or maybe high 

It's a program called Honestech, quite limited but very easy to use, it comes in handy when you dont wanna complicate your life with things like sony vegas


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 18, 2011)

How far is Ippo weight wise from the next class up from featherweight because he's been putting on more and more muscle as the manga progresses and it seems to me that if Miyata does decide to leave his class Ippo could follow him. Another reason is Ippo would probably like to face Miyata in his best condition


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Jan 18, 2011)

miyata is half right, he's not going to go for a counter he will be going for dual exchanges and i think he's going to put his right hand on the line for his last chance at a title.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jan 19, 2011)

I think Kojima's just going to get his shit kicked in before he has a chance to use the plan he's been working on this entire time. Just like Karasawa did against Ippo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 19, 2011)

Whats annoying is there is nothing special or exciting about this fight.  Its honestly a waste of time...


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 24, 2011)

New chapter:
The only thing Bankai does, anyways


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jan 24, 2011)

While Kojima's sitting there, wacking off in the dark to Ippo's fights, Ippo's doing the crazy training he usually does. 

And he's planning to put his soul into his left and not his right? 

Ippo's going to kill him.


----------



## Fran (Jan 24, 2011)

Matching up a Counter to the Dempsey Roll? Putting his whole 'Body and soul' into a punch sounds like Miyata's Counter...

AND FFFUUUUU TAKGARMURA'S GOT A NEW WEAPON!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 24, 2011)

Perverse urge to cheer for challenger... growing


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm sure Takamura won't disappoint 

also i'm sure Ippo will blow Kojimas head off


----------



## Punpun (Jan 24, 2011)

Oh god, Ippo will be able to tank anything Kojima gonna send him with this training.


----------



## Yulwei (Jan 24, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Perverse urge to cheer for challenger... growing



It's cause his lady friend is so attractive, isn't it? Anyway Kojima's strategy seems seriously lacking. I'm currently rereading the Scratch J fight and Ippo is more than capable of dealing with punches with one's whole body and soul behind them


----------



## Punpun (Jan 24, 2011)

Maybe this will be his second loss.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Jan 24, 2011)

I bet Takamura will be able to punch the fire out.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 24, 2011)

Yōkai said:


> I have a fan?
> 
> In that case, it's my duty to please him
> 
> ...



LOL , Why I cant  rep this wonderful man? .


Hmmm Kojima dats your preg waifu? bastard! at least you already beat Ippo at two things intimidation and gals.

Cant wait to see the new useless Takamura finishing move, funny how the most broken boxer in the series fail at get a trademark move...well he doesn't really need it anyways.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 24, 2011)

God, I'm sure that with this training he could tank some counter from Miyata.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 24, 2011)

i'm not a physics specialist but Ippo would drag Miyata deep down into the "sea" and afaik water is slowing down/negating light until only darkness is left 
his shining light counter punch he used against randy wouldn't be possible


----------



## Punpun (Jan 24, 2011)

It makes .. sense. 

We got the script of the final battle.


----------



## DocTerror (Jan 24, 2011)

Kagutsuchi said:


> I bet Takamura will be able to punch the fire out.



Na hes gonna do something stupid like farting and making a huge fireball.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I bet he's going to do something funny lol


----------



## Eloking (Jan 25, 2011)

Funny? Not sure. Retarded? Definitely!


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jan 25, 2011)

DocTerror said:


> Na hes gonna do something stupid like farting and making a huge fireball.



That's not stupid 
I secretly hope it is that though


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jan 25, 2011)

Whatever it is it will hurt and humiliate Aoki


----------



## aionaraP (Jan 25, 2011)

omfg pink ninja thats the gayest set ive seen this month 

edit: ippo's training looks sick now what would happen if he tears up his carotid artery?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Whatever it is it will hurt and humiliate Aoki



He'll burn his eye brows off.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Jan 25, 2011)

It should be funny what ever it is.  You can never take taka seriously


----------



## Eldrummer (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm really enjoying the build-up for this fight but i hope the fight has 10 chapters at maximum.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2011)

I'd laugh if Itagaki becomes the fighter who pisses Ippo off. I don't see the build up to that fight being positive as the chapters show that Itagaki is gradually losing respect for Ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Jan 25, 2011)

Wonder what it takes to piss enough to make him unleash his fury in the ring even Mashiba and Sawamura failed.

Sakaguchi kind of make dat feat but it was because Ippo got caught in the heat of the moment..perhaps next day he would be okay.


----------



## Punpun (Jan 25, 2011)

Kiss Miyata.

Or Kill him..


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2011)

Maybe Itagaki will pop Kumi's cherry and mail Ippo the tape.


----------



## insi_tv (Jan 25, 2011)

guess that wouldn't concern ippo at all


----------



## Punpun (Jan 25, 2011)

Mine definitly would. 

Or hurt really badly the coach. Nothing would be left from his opponent.  


*Spoiler*: __ 



Well He would also be facing Takamura so well.


----------



## Fran (Jan 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Maybe Itagaki will pop Kumi's cherry and mail Ippo the tape.



If Takamura gets hold of said tape


----------



## BVB (Jan 25, 2011)

^ hahahaha I forgot how awesome HnI once was.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> ^ hahahaha I forgot how awesome HnI once was.



Before Morikawa used the Dempsey Troll 


There will be a new chapter for this week then, I assume? I hope the fight starts.


----------



## Smoke (Feb 8, 2011)

Takamura doesn't disappoint


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

Takamura never disappoints.

I can see the fight now... It won't last more than 4 chapters...

Kojima will got an early hit and then Ippo will gave him the beating of his life..


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome chappie 

Can't wait for this shitty fight to be over


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 8, 2011)

Takamura is so badass, he should have his own manga by now


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 8, 2011)

Takamura is such a legend


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 8, 2011)

He always knows what to say.

Ippo better live up to that pep talk. Go in there and 'Karasawa' this guy.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

I bet Takamura will fart in his next match to distract his opponent.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 8, 2011)

I think Ippo only fought like a champion against Hammer Nao (because it was his kouhai) and maybe, against Karasawa. I think this implies that this fight will be kinda short and a huge step to Ippo.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

He also tried once to fight like the champ then got hitted, "cooled his head" and went with the challenger mindset..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Feb 8, 2011)

I wonder if this will be the fight that finally moves Ippo fwd.


----------



## Fran (Feb 8, 2011)

The thing is, Ippo went in with the same mindset to the Hayami fight. He didn't want to lose because that would be a disappointment to Osama, Kobayashi and everyone else he had defeated at that point, albeit this time there's a lot of negative overtone.


I am really looking forward to Aoki's fight now though  Fuck that's going to be hilarious. He best get more than one chapter.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 8, 2011)

Aoki deserves a win by now


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm the only that didn't like this chapter?...Ippo got more plot shielded in front of our eyes =S, and a plot shield that gonna help him not going down ffs.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

Plot shield in a  match who shouldn't last more than 15s ? yeah..


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Plot shield in a  match who shouldn't last more than 15s ? yeah..



People said the same with Woli ald Gedo and you know what happened.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

Woli was really talented. But this one is a scrub comparing those two characters is a bit silly..


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Woli was really talented. But this one is a scrub comparing those two characters is a bit silly..



Still all hni fanbase said the same...Woli and Gedo gonna get murdered 1 round to prove Ippo ready for the world blah blah blah, I dont expect this to be a long match like those two, but ending in first round lol, Morikawa doesn't do this type of match with this type of plot.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

He did it more than once. With a build-up quite equal at this haha. (against the bishie who threw a lot of punch in a short time, hayatami I think..)


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He did more than once. With a build-up quite equal at this haha. (against the bishie who threw a lot of punch in a short time, hayatami I think..)



That was HNI rookie days yes when some fights were a lot most fast paced, and that build wasn't like this, I know some of you dont like Kojima because he isnt flamboyant and just a japanese ranker and want this to end in 15 seconds, but that doesn't look like gonna be the case.

Ippo already got a plot shield by Takamura so i'd say at least 3-4 rounds.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 8, 2011)

Woli should have been thrashed, at least with Gedo there was an exaggerated trick to explain why Ippo wasn't beating his brains in on the first round. Woli was a poor mix-mash of thing's Ippo fought before + "zzomg hax speedzzzzzz". It was pathetic. I really hope Ippo just one rounds this guy but all signs are pointing to a match lasting several rounds with Ippo flopping like a fish because he was never hit this hard before!


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Woli should have been thrashed, at least with Gedo there was an exaggerated trick to explain why Ippo wasn't beating his brains in on the first round. Woli was a poor *mix-mash of thing's Ippo fought before *+ "zzomg hax speedzzzzzz". It was pathetic. I really hope Ippo just one rounds this guy but all signs are pointing to a match lasting several rounds with Ippo flopping like a fish because he was never hit this hard before!



The match was weird has hell at some point looked like Woli was going to perform all the special moves of past opponents  so Ippo was going to overcome him by his experience with those opponents, and out of the blue was pure hax speed and taps of doom.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 8, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I'm the only that didn't like this chapter?...Ippo got more plot shielded in front of our eyes =S, and a plot shield that gonna help him not going down ffs.



You know this plot shield thing goes both ways. In reality Ippo should smoke this guy within the first round or two but for the sake of plot he will give Ippo difficulty ignoring the fact that he his abilities and experience should deal with anything that chump throws at him. 

I'll be disappointed if this match goes passed 4 rounds, I'm annoyed that the fight is actually occurring now that I think about it, Ippo really shouldn't be wasting his prime away on such riff raff.


----------



## Yōkai (Feb 8, 2011)

Wuzzman said:


> Woli should have been thrashed, at least with Gedo there was an exaggerated trick to explain why Ippo wasn't beating his brains in on the first round. Woli was a poor mix-mash of thing's Ippo fought before + "zzomg hax speedzzzzzz". It was pathetic. I really hope Ippo just one rounds this guy but all signs are pointing to a match lasting several rounds with Ippo flopping like a fish because he was never hit this hard before!


Woli is Woli, stop trying to downgrade him by comparing him to the plebs (the Ippos, Sendos, Vorgs, Miyatas etc). 

The same rules that apply to them dont apply to Woli. He's one of a kind. Ippo ain't worthy of licking Woli's shoes and couldn't beat a focused Woli not even in his best day, just like he could never beat an _even a bit_ experienced Woli. Kamogawa agrees with me.


----------



## Wuzzman (Feb 8, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> The match was weird has hell at some point looked like Woli was going to perform all the special moves of past opponents  so Ippo was going to overcome him by his experience with those opponents, and out of the blue was pure hax speed and taps of doom.



Yokai your either trolling or dead serious, either way ===

So Oxvial I can explain Mori thought process. At first Mori was like "how can I make Woli !epic!" so he gives Woli the sharringan. About 10 pages in Mori decides that the sharringan would be pretty lame and gives Woli banki because "surely Ippo has fought no one I mean no one, as fast as Woli before." But than Mori decided that that too was pretty lame, so he gave Woli the gravity gravity fruit and allowed him to defy the laws of psychics at whim.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 8, 2011)

People stop talking about woli, it immediatly summons Yokai "lolicon" Wolifan....

His song was fun though.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 8, 2011)

Gunners said:


> You know this plot shield thing goes both ways. In reality Ippo should smoke this guy within the first round or two but for the sake of plot he will give Ippo difficulty ignoring the fact that he his abilities and experience should deal with anything that chump throws at him.
> 
> I'll be disappointed if this match goes passed 4 rounds, I'm annoyed that the fight is actually occurring now that I think about it, Ippo really shouldn't be wasting his prime away on such riff raff.



Well yes if Ippo gonna get this plot shield sure gonna use it so Kojima gonna put a hard time on Ippo in order to him to invoke all his past opponents memorys and dont fall in his ass xD, it's a shame I wanted him to get a down this time.

And I'm in the 3-4 rounds length too, doing more than that would be weird taking into account Kojima's stamina being a handicap.



Wuzzman said:


> So Oxvial I can explain Mori thought process. At first Mori was like "how can I make Woli !epic!" so he gives Woli the sharringan. About 10 pages in Mori decides that the sharringan would be pretty lame and gives Woli banki because "surely Ippo has fought no one I mean no one, as fast as Woli before." But than Mori decided that that too was pretty lame, so he gave Woli the gravity gravity fruit and allowed him to defy the laws of psychics at whim.



I got the feeling of that in a minor degree in the RBJ vs Miyata match, at some point Miyata was in the corner with zero stamina and next chapter hes doing haz speed the ring in circles.


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 8, 2011)

Kumi has some small-ass hands.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2011)

Hey mates. I'm new and for the longest time I have been wanting to share my opinion of the stupid fight Itagaki had with Karasawa. Yes, I'm an Itagaki hater but I'm very reasonable when it comes to thinking about his abilities. I can't discussing because I hardly discuss him but this is a c/p from another forum I was on.





> This fight was unbelievably disappointing.
> 
> In no way should have Itagaki beat Karasawa in the way that he did in the least. Karasawa, who has trained to take blows from Ippo, fell to the fucking hax'd porcupine from Itagaki? Are you kidding me? I thought his will and determination was more than that, to me, George just downplayed his character. Karasawa lost heart way too quickly and that was not fair to him. Then we have Itagaki getting speed boosts, again. While I perfectly understand Itagaki's strategy was simply to disappear from Karasawa's line of sight by making use of his peripheral vision and his unstable mental state at the time, I would think that a veteran like Karasawa would stay calm and ride the storm, at least a lot more than he did. I also found it incredulous that Itagaki was all of a sudden doing a Woli, which shouldn't be possible for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

I need some Aoki fights!!!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> I need some Aoki fights!!!



We need to hate on Itagaki.

=\

But in a nice way.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

foreign said:


> We need to hate on Itagaki.
> 
> =\
> 
> But in a nice way.


Screw Itagaki hes really just a terrible charcter I want Geromichi back!


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Screw Itagaki hes really just a terrible charcter I want Geromichi back!



Ah, Geromichi. How I remember him... That was when the manga was more funnier.

But Itagaki, he is so lame. Is there anyone here that disagree/agree with the block of text I wrote and would like to share their opinion?


----------



## Altron (Feb 8, 2011)

So after watching Takamura vs Hawk on Youtube, I have come to the light to start Hajime no Ippo because that fight was intense. Though is there anyone left able to to the pimping project?


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Feb 8, 2011)

Altron said:


> So after watching Takamura vs Hawk on Youtube, I have come to the light to start Hajime no Ippo because that fight was intense. Though is there anyone left able to to the pimping project?


IMO the anime dragged the fight on for way too long


----------



## Guiness (Feb 8, 2011)

Latest chapter is out.

Takamura said some manly words. And finally, it would be great to see Ippo entering the ring with a Chamption mindset, devoid of all modesty.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 9, 2011)

This fight could be great depending on Ippo

I know he tried th champion mindset once before but I really hope it works this time(like with how the champion Mashiba beat with tons of difficulty)

pretty much just so Ippo is actually intimidating for once


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 9, 2011)

Everything about Itagaki is fine if he's being set up to fight Ippo. If he's being set up to return the belt to the Kamogawa gym then he doesn't seem like a worthy successor to the belt


----------



## mumyoryu (Feb 9, 2011)

'Gaki just needs to get his ass humbled or something by Ippo or Imai (rematch) before he goes on to inherit that belt.


----------



## Paulina (Feb 9, 2011)

The manga needs more Takamura, and im talking about srss Takamura fighting srsly, please dont give him more joke matches. It's been enough already.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 9, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> 'Gaki just needs to get his ass humbled or something by Ippo or Imai (rematch) before he goes on to inherit that belt.



I hope it's Saeki humbling the Gaki. 



			
				Lord Genome said:
			
		

> I know he tried th champion mindset once before but I really hope it works this time(like with how the champion Mashiba beat with tons of difficulty)
> 
> pretty much just so Ippo is actually intimidating for once



I think this is the perfect opportunity to show Ippo's growth since then. He didn't really understand the weight he carried until the Rukawa break up thing with Imarie giving him the speech. 

How many guys has Ippo taken down? 21 different guys right? 
21 punches - that's how many its going to take to KO Kojima.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 14, 2011)

Chapter #925 is out: Yoruichi and Byakuya step at the same time


----------



## Punpun (Feb 14, 2011)

Angry Ippo is scarier than Mashiba and Sawamura. Now I want to see a match where he gets angry. 

His opponents would die for sure.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the other time Itagaki saw Ippo angry was in the spar against RBJ


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

It's almost time for the match, it's almost time for the match, gahhh, just weigh in already


----------



## BVB (Feb 14, 2011)

angry ippo is awesome.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 14, 2011)

I hope this fight is decent.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2011)

Kojima training isn't what I expected , and I don't think Itagaki doing good trying to release a dark Ippo, one of the strongest point of him is being cool headed.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Feb 14, 2011)

What's with the cover  is Ippo in a shoujo magazine?
Still not sure what to expect of this fight


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

Itagaki is going to do some nasty shit in the future. Also isn't it a bit pointless for this guy to do endurance training? His best bet would be doing explosive training so he can go for broke in the opening rounds.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Itagaki is going to do some nasty shit in the future. Also isn't it a bit pointless for this guy to do endurance training? His best bet would be doing explosive training so he can go for broke in the opening rounds.




Yes..if this is his only training he gonna have a hard time, well he gonna lose anyway .


----------



## Fran (Feb 14, 2011)

When? I don't remember.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 14, 2011)

Armpits said:


> When? I don't remember.



When Randy Boy Jr robbed him of the chance to fight Miyata. Maybe Itagaki will scrape what money he has and pay someone to smash Miyata's hands.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 14, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Yes..if this is his only training he gonna have a hard time, well he gonna lose anyway .



This doesn't seems like a stamina trainign. More like he edo this to lose enough weight. Takamura did something similar..

He seems to only rely on his strategy against him..


----------



## Eloking (Feb 14, 2011)

Nah, he just need to go on a date with Miyata


----------



## Indignant Guile (Feb 14, 2011)

So this match should be short....


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 14, 2011)

I like this challenger

I hope Ippo kills him last



Gunners said:


> When Randy Boy Jr robbed him of the chance to fight Miyata. Maybe Itagaki will scrape what money he has and pay someone to smash Miyata's hands.



Don't get my hopes up


----------



## Inugami (Feb 14, 2011)

Armpits said:


> When? I don't remember.



Yes it was like Mandom said(also Sakaguchi trashtalking about Miyata and Martinez) it was when Mori trolled us with the possible most epic spar in the manga..RBJ vs Berzerk Ippo, it was so fucking awesome the moment when they were going to begin.

Randy Boy Junior:'' Huu so peak a boo style'', I dont remember what said Ippo both those two were ready for  pure fucking pwnage.

Of course Itagaki doesn't remember well,he was so fucking pwned like a 5 dolla bitch by Randy that he must forgot big part of  dat day .



Mandom said:


> This doesn't seems like a stamina trainign. More like he edo this to lose enough weight. Takamura did something similar..
> 
> He seems to only rely on his strategy against him..



For a guy that barely has footwork that's very daring...I gonna respect Kojima a lot if he really make work  that one on Ippo.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 14, 2011)

Damn the coach.

I wanted to see a Ippo fighting with pride in his fists, as champion.


----------



## Green Poncho (Feb 15, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Yes it was like Mandom said(also Sakaguchi trashtalking about Miyata and Martinez) it was when Mori trolled us with the possible most epic spar in the manga..RBJ vs Berzerk Ippo, it was so fucking awesome the moment when they were going to begin.
> 
> Randy Boy Junior:'' Huu so peak a boo style'', I dont remember what said Ippo both those two were ready for  pure fucking pwnage.
> 
> ...



What chapter was this?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

Green Poncho said:


> What chapter was this?



799 and 800 
I was hyped 

Itagaki's pretty sinister though, wanting to see Ippo murder people like that. 
If this match comes down to him running to ringside to awaken a beaten down Ippo's inner mass murderer, then yeh . . .


----------



## Punpun (Feb 15, 2011)

Well we all saw how acted Takamura in beast mode. It would be the same, maybe even worse.

Beware the good guy as they say.. There is a trope on that. 

 <~~ here.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 15, 2011)

foreign said:


> But Itagaki, he is so lame. Is there anyone here that disagree/agree with the block of text I wrote and would like to share their opinion?



I disagree with most of it. However only a portion of what you posted actually has continuity errors. The rest would just be, "Why I like Itagaki." If you'd like to talk about it, I'm definitely willing.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Itagaki, I don't like the fact that people portray him as some prodigy when he has struggled against bums. Look at fighters like Roy Jones, Iron Mike, Ali, Mayweather, Sugar Ray Leonard et al did they struggle against bums early in their career? No.

He is incredibly overrated and I cannot understand his inflated ego.


----------



## Green Poncho (Feb 15, 2011)

Ch.18-20
Angry Ippo

Ch.18-20
Ch.18-20
The Death of a Fool


----------



## Inugami (Feb 16, 2011)

Damn all of this makes me miss RBJ...


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 16, 2011)

Green Poncho said:


> Ch.18-20
> Angry Ippo
> 
> Ch.18-20
> ...



This may have been the biggest tease in the Manga. I've rarely been so hyped for a HnI match only to be greeted with absolutely nothing. That being said, that whole gym scene with Randy (the build-up, the Itagaki spar, and the aftermath) might be one of my favourite sequences in the series. I think HnI stopped being great a long, long time ago, but for those few chapters I briefly felt energised again, in the same way I used to feel for the old fights and such. 

(Which makes it all the more disappointing when I remember how the Randy/Miyata fight ended...ugh.)


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 16, 2011)

Really want to get into this fight, but i just can't.  We need to get this over with and get to some important matches.

More interested in Takamaru's match than ippo's.  This whole back and forth on whether ippo is angry is getting annoying to.

Also is itagaki's hand broken?  if so why haven't the coaches checked??


----------



## Shade (Feb 16, 2011)

Didn't know where to post this picture but it is freaking awesome.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 16, 2011)

Ali <3

My other favourite heavyweight was Floyd Patterson. (Mainly for accounts of his odd personality rather than his ring skills, though.)

HnI fans who haven't seen this guy in action should check out 0:52, 1:01 and 1:53 - 2:06 of this video for lovely examples of the 'Gazelle Punch' that Ippo used to use:

[YOUTUBE]Y4qAkLPH938[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Green Poncho (Feb 18, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Ali <3
> 
> My other favourite heavyweight was Floyd Patterson. (Mainly for accounts of his odd personality rather than his ring skills, though.)
> 
> ...



Holy fuck at around :36.

What kinda of fucking handspeed it that?! He makes RJJ look like a fucking slug.


----------



## Guiness (Feb 20, 2011)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> I disagree with most of it. However only a portion of what you posted actually has continuity errors. The rest would just be, "Why I like Itagaki." If you'd like to talk about it, I'm definitely willing.



Sure

What parts of the text do you want to discuss?


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't recall Ippo being so hyped while his opponent is so dehyped. They might as well call this the destruction of Kojima


----------



## BVB (Feb 24, 2011)

maybe ippo will kill kojima.


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 24, 2011)

Captain Obvious: Kojima will surely retire after this fight.

The build-up for this fight is taking too long. I'm not complaining, though. I think the fight won't drag too much but the build-up plus fight will be a key point to Ippo x Itagaki and to Ippo's improvement. It's just the transition to the next big arc, that may be Ippo against the world (the last bic arc was Ippo x OPBF champions) .

Well, I hope the fight begins next chapter or at least we have the weighting.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2011)

I don't think it's taken too long yet.

I don't like it when it's too short, makes the fight seem worthless.

And I'm starting to get the feeling Kojima is delusional about Ippo's weakness ¬___¬


----------



## Inugami (Feb 24, 2011)

Hehehe Takamura jealous cuz he cant do weigh training.

Liked the chapter and it looks like the end imply the weakness is something even Miyata doesn't know.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 24, 2011)

I think this fight'll be fairly long judging by this chapter.


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

Are buildups to fights normally this long? :S


----------



## Punpun (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm sure that Woli build-up was way shorter than that. 

Maybe it will be the biggest opponents Ippo will face..


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2011)

We've had weeks and weeks of very little happening at all, or maybe I'm just used to reading HnI in big huge chunks.

It's working though,. I'm still anticipating this fight, I just wish they'd bloody weigh in already


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 24, 2011)

Idk if anyone has seen this, but take a look at this Ring Life: "Canelo" Alvarez and watch it until the end


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 24, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Are buildups to fights normally this long? :S



Longer sometimes.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 24, 2011)

I am currently reading up on this manga despite having followed the last ~50 chapters, and yeah, there are some pretty long build ups. Though I like the inbetween stories more, anyway.


----------



## Wade (Feb 24, 2011)

Is Ippo's neck training even humanely possible ?


----------



## Guiness (Feb 24, 2011)

Get to the fight nao.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 24, 2011)

Wade said:


> Is Ippo's neck training even humanely possible ?



I don't think so. Whenever I have seen someone use weights to excercise their neck muscles they have someone supporting the weights and it isn't as much as Ippo's. 

That being said it is a manga so things will be exaggerated, like him hammering multiple logs into the Earth.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2011)

Lol yeah coach Kamogawa could completely demolish several ribs with a single punch in his prime, equal to the force of a fully swung large iron hammer.


----------



## Tachikoma (Feb 25, 2011)

Wade said:


> Is Ippo's neck training even humanely possible ?


I think Woli already threw this anime out of the realm of reality.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 25, 2011)

Wade said:


> Is Ippo's neck training even humanely possible ?



I managed to get a few reps in before my teeth were pushed into my gums
and my lower jaw snapped off. I think the reason I lost it was because I was flat footed and didn't do it on the tips of my toes.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 25, 2011)

Nn the tip of your toe. Not toes. Else you would be doing it wrong.

Ippo, being a freak of nature since chapter 1. 

Rereading it I have one thing to say. Ippo mastered the concept of jab in less than a week. (grabbing 10 leaves) 

If that ain't the proof he is a genius. 

Miyata  in chapter 4 "This is isane.. It feels like he is mocking all the boxing knowlegde I have learned my whole life".


----------



## watbot (Feb 25, 2011)

Love this manga - picked it up about a year ago and read it through. 

This storyline, though ... seems like a bit too much foreshadowing. I see Hisato becoming *severely* injured and forced into retirement. 

And I suspect Hisato doesn't really want to win. More like, "I know the weakness he has ... and I want to be the one to help him to realize it, fix it and overcome it, so that he can progress on to the world." Or, at least, that's how I imagine the scenario to play out.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 25, 2011)

well this is turning into GeroMichi 2.0

 :-/


----------



## Punpun (Feb 25, 2011)

Unless this time the fight really will end in the first round.


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm planning to read this, what chapter do I need to start? BTW, I already watch S1 and S2 of the anime .


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 25, 2011)

Geezus, finally caught up with this manga 

Itagaki is my fav character  "LEFTLEFTLEFTLEFTLEFT "


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2011)

Just imagined Itagaki with a Sharingan


----------



## Zaru (Feb 25, 2011)

*Continues reading up*

Jesus fuck the build-up for Sawamura.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> I managed to get a few reps in before my teeth were pushed into my gums
> and my lower jaw snapped off. I think the reason I lost it was because I was flat footed and didn't do it on the tips of my toes.



You're not supposed to use your teeth unless you want to take a trip to the dentist, there are head harnesses for those type of exercise. They're not exercises I would DIY anyway, it is easy to cause long term damage if you screw things up.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 25, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Just imagined Itagaki with a Sharingan





God no.
Close second fav is Mashiba. This manga needs more Mashiba definitely.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

My favourite character is Sendo. His characters is intriguing in the sense that he wants to whoop everyone's ass at the same time he is probably the most chill person in the series. The guy is friends with Sawarmaru and got Miyata to joke around.


----------



## Kuya (Feb 25, 2011)

Since Ippo is his idol, maybe one of the main reasons he wants to fight Ippo is to show Ippo his weakness before moves on the World Stage.


----------



## watbot (Feb 25, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm planning to read this, what chapter do I need to start? BTW, I already watch S1 and S2 of the anime .



New Challenger (Season 2) takes you through Takamura's World Championship fight against Brian Hawk, right? 

The manga chapter with the conclusion of that fight is 397. From then on, it should more or less be new. Also, there's the stand-alone Gaiden that focuses on Sendo - tells you a bit about his background and some things he's gone through.


----------



## watbot (Feb 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> My favourite character is Sendo. His characters is intriguing in the sense that he wants to whoop everyone's ass at the same time he is probably the most chill person in the series. The guy is friends with Sawarmaru and got Miyata to joke around.



For some reason, I like Sendo too. You get a light-hearted enemy of Ippo ... especially when comes to visit Tokyo in the 700-chapter area. Keeps the manga upbeat and funny to keep Sendo's character going.


----------



## Fran (Feb 25, 2011)

Sendo was the only guy to laugh during the whole "I'LL GIVE YOU MY SPERM!" Takamura business. Well, him and the rest of the world of course . He is Number One for that. Although my favourite will always be Kimura.

I don't think there's been a funnnier HnI moment. Exceeeeept maybe Aoki's lookaway.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Feb 25, 2011)

Say whatever you want, Broccoman is the best


----------



## Gunners (Feb 25, 2011)

Yeah I was going to mention that then I got side tracked. Kimura knew that Takamura would pull of some whack shit so came prepared. Aoiki............. The guy just doesn't learn.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Feb 26, 2011)

Aoki not learning is part of what makes him Aoki.


----------



## Zaru (Feb 26, 2011)

Armpits said:


> I don't think there's been a funnnier HnI moment. Exceeeeept maybe Aoki's lookaway.



I dunno man. This page had me hurting my facial muscles for a minute straight.


*Spoiler*: _Those facial expressions_


----------



## insi_tv (Feb 26, 2011)

wow so many people catching up with the manga, i like 

^ yeah that page had me laughing for a few minutes


----------



## Luckyday (Feb 26, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Captain Obvious: Kojima will surely retire after this fight.
> 
> The build-up for this fight is taking too long. I'm not complaining, though. I think the fight won't drag too much but the build-up plus fight will be a key point to Ippo x Itagaki and to Ippo's improvement. It's just the transition to the next big arc, that may be Ippo against the world (the last bic arc was Ippo x OPBF champions) .
> 
> Well, I hope the fight begins next chapter or at least we have the weighting.



I kind knew from the beginning after reading about his hand injury that he had a death wish. Got to respect the guy for wanting to go out with a bang.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 27, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm planning to read this, what chapter do I need to start? BTW, I already watch S1 and S2 of the anime .



I think around chapter 399/400


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 28, 2011)

Eisenheim said:


> I'm planning to read this, what chapter do I need to start? BTW, I already watch S1 and S2 of the anime .



Did you watch HnI New Challenger? If so, you should pick the manga by chapter #395 or somethin like that.
-------------------------------------------------------------------

Chapter #927 spoilers: Badger-Scans


----------



## Wade (Feb 28, 2011)

Why don't they start a new anime ? There's more than enough original material to do it. Are the tv audience ratings that bad ?


----------



## Punpun (Feb 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



FInally the weigh-in.. What the hell is that body.. 

Kojima adding fuel to the fire..


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 28, 2011)

Wade said:


> Why don't they start a new anime ? There's more than enough original material to do it. Are the tv audience ratings that bad ?



i believe they are developing a new season now


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandom said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where did you see the weigh in? Is there a raw out or spoiler pics


----------



## Eldrummer (Feb 28, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Where did you see the weigh in? Is there a raw out or spoiler pics



I posted these #927 spoilers some post above yours: Badger-Scans


----------



## Yulwei (Feb 28, 2011)

Silly me, I thought that was you signature


----------



## Zaru (Feb 28, 2011)

Ippo nearing Baki the Grappler levels of muscle


----------



## Punpun (Feb 28, 2011)

.. You're right. They have a similar body now. 

Thin waist, buffed Arm and long foot..


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Ippo nearing Baki the Grappler levels of muscle



Naw Baki is levels above Ippo. 

He has well developed muslces, and he looks rips. Not bulky or inflated ala Fist of the North Star. 

For comparison here is Fernando Montiel at the weigh in. 5'4 @118 Ibs


----------



## Punpun (Feb 28, 2011)

This guy has a strange body.. His back muscle are way too much developed compared to his pectorals..


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2011)

still don't see how ippo is keeping featherweight through all these years though


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandom said:


> This guy has a strange body.. His back muscle are way too much developed compared to his pectorals..



If your a boxer, that's exactly what you want.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 28, 2011)

He (ippo) has a Body fat percentage of 0. That's why he is still a featherweight.. 

He is also really short.. (165 cm)

---


> If your a boxer, that's exactly what you want.


Of course, but still this is profoundly unaestethic..


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2011)

Armpits said:


> still don't see how ippo is keeping featherweight through all these years though



Sliding time in the manga. He is still in his teens, so its entirely believable that he can maintain his weight, considering his body mass. Eventually he will be forced to move up in weight, as you age in efforts to fill out your bone structure. 

Well if the plot requires it (time skip or aging/the need to move up).


----------



## Punpun (Feb 28, 2011)

Even if Ippo can pass for a featherweight.. How the heck can Iwao be one ?


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandom said:


> He (ippo) has a Body fat percentage of 0. That's why he is still a featherweight..
> 
> He is also really short.. (165 cm)



He is a boxer, of course they are going to have low body fat if you consider that they develop and tone thier body strictly through cardio/conditioning. 

Many opt out to lift weights at all, and still develop enormous mass. Take for instance Joshua Clotty or Timothy Bradly.


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Even if Ippo can pass for a featherweight.. How the heck can Iwao be one ?



Yeah that was a bit too far.


----------



## Punpun (Feb 28, 2011)

Do the mucles on the side of his abdominal even exist ?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Even if Ippo can pass for a featherweight.. How the heck can Iwao be one ?



It looks like a bat would break on his back.


----------



## Fran (Feb 28, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Sliding time in the manga. He is still in his teens, so its entirely believable that he can maintain his weight, considering his body mass. Eventually he will be forced to move up in weight, as you age in efforts to fill out your bone structure.
> 
> Well if the plot requires it (time skip or aging/the need to move up).



I don't think Ippo is in his teens still.
Let's see:

He started boxing when he was 16.
His pro debut according to the wiki was in 1991
His latest bout against Kojima is going to be 1997.

22  well seeing as I'm the same age and I'm just touching flyweight, it's believable


----------



## Id (Feb 28, 2011)

Unless the manga states his age, it’s a real headache to judge how much time has progressed.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 28, 2011)

X-Man said:


> Unless the manga states his age, it?s a real headache to judge how much time has progressed.



No it isn't, we get the dates of his fights on the promotional pictures so we should be able to tell his age.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 28, 2011)

Montiel looks awesome. Crazy definition. Makes me feel pretty pathetic...I should really start exercising again. 

As for Ippo, I'm pretty sure that he's in his 20s, yeah. Can't remember where I even read that though, so I'd have to check.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 1, 2011)

So I'm currently at chapter 720 and takamura just teabagged aoki

My eyes, can't unsee


----------



## Fran (Mar 1, 2011)

Zaru said:


> So I'm currently at chapter 720 and takamura just teabagged aoki
> 
> My eyes, can't unsee



Hey Zaru, you saw my dick the other day right? You hadn't seen it in a while. What did you think?

TAKE IT ALL IN!


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 1, 2011)

Wtf? **


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 2, 2011)

Chapter #927 is out: The Raw Here


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

"Your weakness is your emphasis on power" :ho

"Did I do all my training for nothing ?  .. No I'm gonna believe in Coach".

Ressume of the next chapter.


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2011)

"You Maniac!"

[Youtube]ZWphqA1Slrw[/Youtube]


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 2, 2011)

Ippo's actually undercarding a Takamura fight?

When was the last time they fought on the same night?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 2, 2011)

so the fight will only last 1 or 2 rounds, nothing new -.-


----------



## Glued (Mar 2, 2011)

This is just like the other times. Ippo will go into overtime while the other guy dominates the first half.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 2, 2011)

yeah but seeing kojima in this state i dont think he would live trough a round 3, ippo should be able to steamroll him if his stamina runs out.
(maybe he will do it takamura vs. hawk style and enter berserk mode, who knows )


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

Nah he will drags the fight on purpose just to punish Kojima foolishness.


----------



## James (Mar 2, 2011)

It's a shame that it's hard to take comments like "He's bigger than when he fought Shimbakuro!" seriously because of the scrawny modern art style.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

I still say thid fight will be long some how.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

The fight will be short but it may take a lot of chapters. Anyway this chapter showed what kind of prick Itagaki will be when he makes it to the top, ''Take your time getting on the scales so he has less time to rehydrate''


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

Gunners said:


> The fight will be short but it may take a lot of chapters. Anyway this chapter showed what kind of prick Itagaki will be when he makes it to the top, ''Take your time getting on the scales so he has less time to rehydrate''



It would just be payback for what Kojima said.. Nothing can top Takamura in the prick category anyways.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Takamura is a prick but he is manly with it, I haven't seen him try to scape together whatever advantage he can get before a fight.

A big part of this fight is to contrast Itagaki and Ippo's character.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

Read again the end of his fight against Hawk. 

And there is nothing wrong with using any advantage you have to win (not that Ippo nor Itagaki needs that to win against Kojima) Itagaki learnt it the hard way in his first match.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Read again the end of his fight against Hawk.
> 
> And there is nothing wrong with using any ways to win (not that Ippo nor Itagaki needs that to win against Kojima) Itagaki learnt it the hard way in his first match.



There are a lot of things wrong with using certain methods to win or gain an advantage  you won't get penalised for it but it will make you look like a prick in front of an audience. 

What Itagaki is suggested was not honorable, as he was essentially looking to minimise the performance of his opponent outside of the ring. Such cowadice didn't run through the mind of men of honour in Ippo and Kamogowa.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 2, 2011)

Lol remember Mashiba vs. Sawamura?


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2011)

lol, kojima trolling the fuck out of kagomawa gym


----------



## Inugami (Mar 2, 2011)

Ippo.. I don't care about what he gonna say ^.^.

Minutes later..

Fast fast! lets go before he says something >.<...hehehe is like Kojima the bully of High School that can destroy people just with words and IppoGaki the nerds that always hides from him xD.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 2, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Ippo's actually undercarding a Takamura fight?
> 
> When was the last time they fought on the same night?



The Hawk fight. 


JihaD


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2011)

Manly briefs thar, Kojima.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

KojimaSumoLevel.


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2011)

Imagine if Ippo squeezed into one of those.


*Spoiler*: __ 








Remember what Takaokimura said?





Ippo's win 100% confirmed.


Please bring the dick-jokes back morikawa


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 2, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Imagine if Ippo squeezed into one of those.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



oh my god, the memories, hahaha
i have to reread the manga once i have enough time


----------



## Blinky (Mar 2, 2011)

I forgot Ippo has a massive penis.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2011)

Cuz he sure ain't got any balls.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 2, 2011)

Why does he need ball ? Guy is a  freak of nature that will send you to the hospital.. But with a smile.. :33


----------



## Guiness (Mar 2, 2011)

Finally  Took forever for it to get to the weigh-in.


----------



## Fran (Mar 2, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Why does he need ball ? Guy is a  freak of nature that will send you to the hospital.. But with a smile.. :33



because at this rate, if my calculations are right, he's 22, and he'll be around 30 by the time he gets in kumi's pants

assuming takamura doesn't just rape her to spite ippo. what? wouldn't put it past the king of perverts.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 2, 2011)

Itagaki has a thing for Kumi. It will be hilarious if Mori goes for a soap opera and features an Itagaki/Kumi date, to set up a _Twilight_-esque love triangle. Hell, Itagaki already has the approval of Mashiba...



Then Ippo finds out, of course, and Itagaki gets his long awaited match. After round one, it ends like this:


*Spoiler*: __ 





Ippo via liver blow...it will happen.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 2, 2011)

Itagaki will become Woli++


----------



## Fran (Mar 3, 2011)

Just noticed, but Ippo has had 23 fights. 22 wins, 1 loss.

Kimura: 21: 9/4/3
Aoki: 20: 11/6/3

And Aokimura have been boxing for so much longer.  More Aokimura matches please!


----------



## Blinky (Mar 3, 2011)

Especially Aoki !


----------



## Inugami (Mar 3, 2011)

Well yeah we can make fun of Kojima's manhood but at least he uses it .

Is funny also Aoki has a small one and have lots of sex, perhaps  is a way of Morikawa to balance things xD.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 3, 2011)

Yeah them 2 really need more fights.
I'm sure the challengers will come running if either of them ever got a belt. Hope they aren't gonna just be journeymen


----------



## Zaru (Mar 3, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I forgot Ippo has a massive penis.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 3, 2011)

Aoki probably doesn't get as many fights because it's hard to draw decent crowds for him. His fans tend to be all in or nothing. The same for Kimura but to a lesser extent. Besides, I thought at one point it was mentioned Ippo is trying to keep a fast pace at certain points or some such shit.

I'll like to see Itagaki and Kumi hook up somewhat while they're drunk. Then at some point Ippo walks in and misunderstands. Here, Itagaki could use  that opportunity to fight pissed Ippo by declaring how this match is for Kumi-chan's heart. In the end, after Ippo destrys Itagaki, we'd finally have their relation junk on its way. Seriously, enough is enough. I get the idea it's suppose to be a staple gag or some shit, but get the hell onwith it.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 3, 2011)

^ lol a development in the romance. I wouldn't hold my breathe.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 4, 2011)

So I'm reading up, and oh god, Miyata vs. Randy boy junior lasted fucking 27 chapters. How is that even possible.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 4, 2011)

Zaru said:


> So I'm reading up, and oh god, Miyata vs. Randy boy junior lasted fucking 27 chapters. How is that even possible.



Well having that match was part of Miyata's purpose to take boxing, more important than his friendly match with Ippo so of course it was going to be a long match.

Funny thing was that he wanted to show the world his dad style was worth defeating the son of the person that destroyed Miyata Sr. career... and RBJ  didn't know how to counter the Jolt.

If I was Morikawa I would made RBJ have a flashback of his dad practicing how to counter the jolt and use it on dat  electric counter bs of Miyata..it would be so awesome! and we would have RBJ vs Ippo in the Philippines in this moment instead of Woli or Kojima on Japan.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 4, 2011)

To be honest I don't think Itagaki dating Ippo would piss him off, it would more than likely make him upset or he would just accept defeat as he lacks confidence in all areas outside of boxing. 

What would probably fuck him off is if Itagaki treated Kumi like shit.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 4, 2011)

Gunners said:


> To be honest I don't think Itagaki dating Ippo  would piss him off, it would more than likely make him upset .





Itagaki dating Ippo ? Itagaki doesn't swing that way.. Ippo  in the other hand..


----------



## Inugami (Mar 4, 2011)

All this penis jokes sure made Gunners botch that line  .


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 5, 2011)

Some round #928 spoiler pics: Ch.15


----------



## Zaru (Mar 5, 2011)

Holy shit that angry face.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 5, 2011)

HOLY SHIT! i wonder if kojima can last 1 round now


----------



## Blinky (Mar 5, 2011)

Oho. 

Don't think I've seen Ippo look like that.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 5, 2011)

Knowing Ippo he'd have cooled down by the time he's in the ring. If Kojima wants him riled he shouldn't give him time to cool off because Ippo can't retain the heat of his wrath for prolonged periods of time


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Did he insult the coach?


----------



## Punpun (Mar 5, 2011)

"Don't make Ippo angry.. You won't like angry Ippo"-Ippo. 

Kojima should have read The Hulk.. 

The match will go like this.. "IPPO ANGRY.. IPPO SMASH !" :33


----------



## Inugami (Mar 5, 2011)

HNI Spoilers again! da fu is happening! o.0!


----------



## Fran (Mar 5, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Some round #928 spoiler pics: Ch.15




*Spoiler*: __ 



something about 1900kg - err. the weight of his punch onthose arcade things?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Power on punching machines are useless, I know it is a manga so he'll land his sunday punch but he really shouldn't be given the space or time to set his feet up, such a punch would also be telegraphed. 

A lot of things that happen to Ippo shouldn't really happen. People complain about Woli giving Ippo problems but at least he had the tools to get the job done. Gedo like this guy should be easy days work for Ippo.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 5, 2011)

Ippo could have been an outboxer if he hadn't meet Kamogawaw who's all go for the KO, son..

It would have been so easy for him in that case.. :33


----------



## Gunners (Mar 5, 2011)

Nah he couldn't have been an outboxer, he has a stock build and short limbs.


----------



## Eloking (Mar 6, 2011)

I'm starting to wonder if that "weakness" have something to do with pissing off Ippo.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (Mar 6, 2011)

He either insulted Miyata or the Coach and/or said he raped his mom/girlfriend/dog.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 6, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Probably said that he and Miyata were sauna buddies. 




I think he's going to try to counter the liver blow. Kojima commented on how there was a punch that always came, and that would be it. In all of Ippo's life or death matches, that is what has usually allowed him to snatch victory from the jaws of defeat. Just look at the Woli fight for instance (even if they were more like liver taps). For Ippo, performing the liver blow is like how a cat always manages to land on his feet when falling, or how whales always surface to breath in air - it's instinctive. 

Exploit that instinct . . . Do something like feint a hook with your right, leave your liver out for him to bite, and when (not if) he does bite, pow, destroy his temple in with your left (and pray to god you hit before he connects). Kojima is planning on having his left be the one to end him after all.  

Woli made getting simultaneous hits on the liver blows/taps look easy. They were sharp fast punches, and while none of them had the power to knock him out, he was rattled immensely each time. 

We haven't heard a thing from him, so I'm positive the coach has known what was coming all along and that's why he's dedicated a lot of work to Ippo's neck so that the force of those counters could be better absorbed - in preparation for this match, and when he faces whatever God of Counters he encounters down the road, be it Woli again, Rukawa, Itagaki or even Martinez himself.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Nah he couldn't have been an outboxer, he has a stock build and short limbs.



Read again the beginning.. In less than one week he was able to move as fast as Kimura, who's a veteran outboxer.. In one week.. 

He won't even need to learn how to counter with his retarded strength as well.. Footwork + his speed (cause Ippo is really fast..) would make him an outboxer.. Heck he could add some infighter blow and be like Vorg..

Imagine an  Ippo, with his enormous stamina, running all the match, just "tapping" his opponent in the liver.. Match would end in 2 round..


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Mar 6, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Read again the beginning.. In less than one week he was able to move as fast as Kimura, who's a veteran outboxer.. In one week..
> 
> He won't even need to learn how to counter with his retarded strength as well.. Footwork + his speed (cause Ippo is really fast..) would make him an outboxer.. Heck he could add some infighter blow and be like Vorg..
> 
> Imagine an  Ippo, with his enormous stamina, running all the match, just "tapping" his opponent in the liver.. Match would end in 2 round..



Fail...

you missed like his flaws throughout the entire serious. Outboxers needs to have length and speed. he has neither. 
he has QUICKNESS, which is completely different. He can close distances fast
 and land SHORT and heavy blows, both of which are ideal for inboxers.

even from his first time punching a punching bag, we knew he'd be an inboxer because of his insane strength. he could learn to outboxer, but it would be retarded cuz his physique wouldnt let him. theres no way his jabs would b able to reach someone without him being close


----------



## Zaru (Mar 6, 2011)

And he doesn't have the bullshit factor of Mashiba where his jabs seemingly reach like 2 meters or something


----------



## Punpun (Mar 6, 2011)

TecK - 2 - TorcH said:


> Fail...
> 
> you missed like his flaws throughout the entire serious. Outboxers needs to have length and speed. he has neither.
> he has QUICKNESS, which is completely different. He can close distances fast
> ...



Because Itagaki has length, because Miyata has length, because Kimura has length right ? I guess those guy are inboxer then.. 

Ippo is an inboxer because it's the way the coach thaught him for his second match against Miyata.. saying that in 3 month it won't be able to be anything less than an inboxer (true maybe but it was only a spare) and siince then he wanted to coached him with his conception of boxing.. 

He hasn't "speed" because he never trained to increase it.. heck he could have increased it when he trained for one of his technique but then he said to himself "I will lose power like this.."..


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2011)

Ippo can charge fast, but he doesn't seem to me that can do those goodspeed fancy footwork  moves, also he doesn't have that magic talent some outboxers have in this manga to backup their outboxing game,  Mashiba insane range, Miyata unlimited counter works or Itagaki and his bullet time, etc.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

> Read again the beginning.. In less than one week he was able to move as fast as Kimura, who's a veteran outboxer.. In one week..


Speed isn't the only attribute of an outside boxer. Range, timing, size and movement are all important factors. 


> He won't even need to learn how to counter with his retarded strength as well.. Footwork + his speed (cause Ippo is really fast..) would make him an outboxer.. Heck he could add some infighter blow and be like Vorg..


As I said before speed isn't the only thing you need to be an outboxer. 


> Imagine an Ippo, with his enormous stamina, running all the match, just "tapping" his opponent in the liver.. Match would end in 2 round..


He wouldn't be able to hit his opponent on the outside. 


> Because Itagaki has length, because Miyata has length, because Kimura has length right ? I guess those guy are inboxer then..


Compared to fighters there size, they do.  His fight against the fisherman showed that he is pretty much shorter than all the opponents he comes across.



> Ippo is an inboxer because it's the way the coach thaught him for his second match against Miyata.. saying that in 3 month it won't be able to be anything less than an inboxer (true maybe but it was only a spare) and siince then he wanted to coached him with his conception of boxing..


It's the only way he could train Ippo. Ippo being an outboxer makes about as much sense of Tyson boxing on the outside.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 6, 2011)

Gunners said:


> He wouldn't be able to hit his opponent on the outside.


Baseless claim. It's clearly shown that in a week of training he can compare to Kimura footwork. Why he won't be able to touch his opponents if he continued to train in those area when he already can catch up with most of his opponents as of now makes no sense.. 


> Compared to fighters there size, they do.  His fight against the fisherman showed that he is pretty much shorter than all the opponents he comes across.


You know that they fight the same person right ? That they are in the same division and that Itagaki, Miyata and Ippo are nearly the same size as we can see in every chapter.




> It's the only way he could train Ippo. Ippo being an outboxer makes about as much sense of Tyson boxing on the outside.


No it's the only way he wanted to train him. Rest is a bad analogy, you can't compare real life boxing with this manga.


----------



## perman07 (Mar 6, 2011)

Mandom said:


> No it's the only way he wanted to train him. Rest is a bad analogy, *you can't compare real life boxing with this manga.*


Why can't you? The manga follows a lot of the same logic as actual boxing. People who are taller and have longer range are outboxers in this manga just like in reality. Just because there are a lot of exaggerations like bullet-time and iron fists in this manga doesn't mean boxing logic is completely absent.

If you think Ippo can be an outboxer, you obviously don't understand the term.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 6, 2011)

> Baseless claim. It's clearly shown that in a week of training he can compare to Kimura footwork. Why he won't be able to touch his opponents if he continued to train in those area when he already can catch up with most of his opponents as of now makes no sense..


No it isn't a baseless claim. His arms are short, if he tried boxing someone on the outside he wouldn't be able to reach them. He'd have to lunge forward to make contact which would get his knocked out as they would see him charging in with good time to counter him hard. 



> You know that they fight the same person right ? That they are in the same division and that Itagaki, Miyata and Ippo are nearly the same size as we can see in every chapter.


Being in the same weight class doesn't equal having the same physical build. Miyata, Itagaki and every opponent Ippo has faced ( with the exception of the Fisherman) are taller than him.



> No it's the only way he wanted to train him. Rest is a bad analogy, you can't compare real life boxing with this manga.


It is the only way he could train him, he said as much with his talk about making him a pure bred inboxer because he didn't have the physical attributes to be a hybrid like Vorg. 

Certain aspects of HnI are similar to real life boxing so the comparison I am making here is not bad, it is very much relevant. Ippo is based on Tyson, his build and his fighting style. Someone with Tyson's build would not be successful trying to box his opponent on the outside.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 6, 2011)

i think at best he'd be a mid-range boxer... but his strength relies on his in-fighting... so why fix something that isn't broken?

but if you're talking about his gayness for miyata then yeah...that bullshit needs to go


----------



## Inugami (Mar 6, 2011)

Raviene said:


> but if you're talking about his gayness for miyata then yeah...that bullshit needs to go



Never gonna happen, the last opportunity to end that bs was with RBJ.

And it's a shame because this Ippo isn't the one I want to see vs Martinez, Kojima looks like is doing his best in order to give him some kind of attitude .

But Sakaguchi was a LOT better trash talker and RBJ a lot better boxer, also add that the fight would be in enemy territory and probably the ref favoring RBJ would be a big attitude booster for Ippo.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 6, 2011)

I don't know if I missed something but they did not talk at all about takamura's opponent., though it was strange.. let's see who it will be.. anyway the ippo's fight is near let see how it goes with that ''weakness'' of his


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

Poor Kojima, he only wants to end his career fighting his idol on serious mode... Now he gonna die.

Well I guess Itagaki will be happy, he can finally see angry Ippo..

---

Am I dreaming, Did Ippo really made some good speech to the press ? Kojima is a fkin bro.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 9, 2011)

haha takamura at the press conference was priceless, love him for that 

guess ippo will show kojima how one feels after being hit by a train


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 9, 2011)

awww Ippo is gonna fricken beast. I want to get the feeling i got when he bomb rushed the hell out of Sendo in round 1.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> guess ippo will show kojima how one feels after being hit by a train



You're thinking too small. :33


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

It's obvious Kojima was trying his best to get him mad. It's all a part of his plan probably.


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2011)

I'm curious. Is two tons a power possible to reach ?


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 9, 2011)

Wade said:


> I'm curious. Is two tons a power possible to reach ?



don't remember Rocky IV that well but wasn't ivan drago hitting harder when he was training? cause we alle know Rocky movies are canon!


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2011)

I was expecting a serious answer.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

"How heavy are your punches?"

"Ask Kojima after the match"

OH SNAP


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> OH SNAP



IPPO SMASH !


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2011)

Is two tons punch possible.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

Dunno, it depends what's the measure the punch force is measured... 2 ton on what and so on..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice art on page 17.

Hatton was a light welterweight which means he's one above Kojima's natural weightclass and three above his current class. He's recorded here as hitting 400kgs, which is less than half a ton.

So no, even a heavyweight would struggle to make one ton. A Featherweight never could.


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

Peter Rabbitson
Ronald duck
Rickey Mouse

whose next?

Stitch Lilo


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

Porky Pig.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2011)

Takamura fans rejoice, hes fighting another toon character again -.-.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Peter Rabbitson
> Ronald duck
> Rickey Mouse
> 
> ...



Gerard Thomas?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL when ippo did the swift turn and walk away I thought he was such a woman...then it showed him be angry and I was like wow. I'm actually looking forward to the fight now. I wonder how long Takamura's fight will last as well. He really needs to start looking at his next division belt some time soon


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

It's the fault of the coach who wants him to do defense match.. (The real reason is that the author can't think of awesome opponents for Takamura.. )


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 9, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> LOL when ippo did the swift turn and walk away I thought he was such a woman...then it showed him be angry and I was like wow. I'm actually looking forward to the fight now. I wonder how long Takamura's fight will last as well. He really needs to start looking at his next division belt some time soon



quite difficult to come up with monsters like hawk or eagle. two of my favourite fights throughout the series, i hope we won't be disappointed


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 9, 2011)

I think 3 Defenses is respectable enough to look into bigger things. (Why is he fighting a 5th rank challenger though, was it explained why 1-4 aren't available?) 
We don't want him to defend his title an infinite number of times like ippo considering that Takamura actually has a real & achievable goal. Do you think he will ever lose a fight? I'm afraid that might break his character, but it could be a good storyline...


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

Takamura losing ? Not possible.. The author himself stated he was the best boxer in the manga pound by pound.. The more weight he will gain, the more powerful he will be..


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2011)

When did he say that, and what else has he said that's interesting.

Ippo matched him in an arm wrestling.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 9, 2011)

From wikipedia..





> Morikawa described Takamura as by far the best pound for pound  fighter in the series. He's the ideal blend of both athleticism and  technique, and intelligence and instincts.



If you want to read again the 9xx chapter to check it..


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 9, 2011)

Even the best p4p have lost fights for various reasons, boxing really is unpredictable. I'm not saying Takamura will lose but I don't know if it should be something that's counted out. Maybe even a draw, it would set up for a rematch where Taka will be mega pissed for not winning...and will give aokimura something to make fun of him for (only to get their heads caved in). I don't want it to happen though, It's better if he wins every fight and retires as the greatest ever. We've had _Hawk_ and _Eagle_, what's next? _Falcon _? (FALCON PUNCH )


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 9, 2011)

1. Either this guy Ippo is fighting is a plant by the Coach or he has a legitimate death wish. Only other person you can talk about to Ippo that will get him this pissed off if Miyata. 

Mori stated Takamura will NOT lose-- he will be the goal all fighters are trying to reach.


JihaD


----------



## Blinky (Mar 9, 2011)

I never heard about it being said that Takamura will never lose. I do remember the pound for pound thing though.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 9, 2011)

i don't think takamura will ever lose. he was at a serious disadvantage against hawk (had to lose all the weight) and still won, hawks trainer (forgot his name) said after the fight that takamura will be untouchable now. like he said, he's the perfect mix of instinct and boxing intelligence. seeing how takamura analyses fights and strengts/weaknesses of other boxers, yeah he is the best no doubt.
additionally he will do pretty much anything to win, we saw that againste eagle. in that fight he didn't care for pride or shit, he just wanted to beat eagle. i'm not saying that he's like sawamura or mashiba tough. that's another league of "will do anything to win".


----------



## Glued (Mar 9, 2011)

He talked trash about Ippo.
He talked trash about Ippo's opponents
He talked trash about Ippo's trainers.

All he left out was mom and dad.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 9, 2011)

Call ippo out for not banging kumi.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Mar 9, 2011)

Seriously, the opponents Takamura gets 
Go up a weight class already.


Also, Ippo


----------



## cloud-chan (Mar 9, 2011)

It had to happen someday.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 9, 2011)

Ippo will be in jail after this match for brutally killing that guy during the match! 

A guy with huge dick, he'd be dream-boat for these prisoners in shower.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2011)

Come on people, u are like this all this Arc, ''oh shit! Ippo is mad, Kooujimazz gonna die round 1!!!!''

Don't get your hope so high most likely he gonna disappoint all of you again.



Ben Grimm said:


> He talked trash about Ippo.
> He talked trash about Ippo's opponents
> He talked trash about Ippo's trainers.
> 
> All he left out was mom and dad.



Also Kumi, that would be funny, Ippo wouldn't give a shit but Itagaki, lol!.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 9, 2011)

So whatshisface hits with almost two tonnes worth of force? I bet Ippo hits for five or something.


----------



## cloud-chan (Mar 9, 2011)

Lyra said:


> So whatshisface hits with almost two tonnes worth of force? I bet Ippo hits for five or something.


After the fight, I bet Kojima will be coughing out small pieces of his liver for a whole year.


----------



## watbot (Mar 9, 2011)

The weakness will be something along the lines of "You don't know how to fight with emotion. Full, unbridled emotion." It's a fundamental flaw when Ippo has the personality he does. 

Also, this fight *should* play out somewhat like the Karasawa match. Hisato is preparing everything like crazy and they're playing up his "dangerous" characteristic (Hisato = "power", Karasawa = speed), only for it not to work, or to be neutralized.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 9, 2011)

Why did the Coach make Ippo only train his neck? It's not like that's the only place a strong punch can cause damage on. Heck, Ippo broke ribs with his punches ages ago.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Why did the Coach make Ippo only train his neck? It's not like that's the only place a strong punch can cause damage on. Heck, Ippo broke ribs with his punches ages ago.



Because the guy will be aiming to one punch KO him not break down his body. He isn't training his neck alone anyway, the mangaka is just focusing on that aspect of his training.


----------



## Wade (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't think that the training was hard enough to add again something else to work on ?


----------



## Fran (Mar 9, 2011)

AHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA  Takamura's interview/talk
Oh god, that's hilarious. makes up for the ippo/kojima exchange


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 9, 2011)

Takamura's opponent 



Zaru said:


> Why did the Coach make Ippo only train his neck? It's not like that's the only place a strong punch can cause damage on. Heck, Ippo broke ribs with his punches ages ago.



I'm positive that Ippo's "weakness" is his liver blow. It's more of a tendancy than a weakness really - anytime his opponent takes a swing with his right, that's when Ippo goes in and fires it - but with huge balls, the liver blow could be exploited and countered. 

The training was done to minimize damage from that counter.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 9, 2011)

Wade said:


> You don't think that the training was hard enough to add again something else to work on ?



No, he would still have to jog, do sit ups and spar, skip etc.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 9, 2011)

This match by all accounts should be short...don't let get out of hand morikawa.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 9, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> This match by all accounts should be short...don't let get out of hand morikawa.



Doubt gonna be short, perhaps 4 rounds but Morikawa gonna spend a lot of chapter in every one of them.


----------



## The Real Nali (Mar 9, 2011)

Wade said:


> I'm curious. Is two tons a power possible to reach ?



Unlikely.
Strong heavyweights put out about 1 ton.
Doubling that would be quite a feat.



Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> A guy with huge dick, he'd be **dream-boat** for these prisoners in shower



**NIGHTMARE**



Indignant Guile said:


> This match by all accounts should be short...don't let get out of hand morikawa.



Fat chance this will be  short one, the amount of hype/anger going in, I think ippo might not be at the top of his game early on.
4 rounds, a couple chapters.


----------



## Enigma (Mar 9, 2011)

Quick question. Does Ippo ever have a serious match with Ricardo Martinez for the World Featherweight Title?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 9, 2011)

He is still fighting mooks like kojima what do you think?


----------



## Enigma (Mar 9, 2011)

I wouldn't know since I'm around 500 chapters behind.


----------



## Eloking (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally a chapter that given me a good laugh, and a fight I'm really expecting.

Damn, can't remember the last time I've been so hyped up before a match.


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 10, 2011)

I've been thinking that maybe Ippo don't really have a weakness and that the guy was just trying to get Ippo mad so that he would not fight in his best condition (because he won't be able to controle his emotion) Ippo's strong point is that he always stick to the plan and to his training, that's what make him win most of the time but if he's mad and start trowing punch than maybe this is what the whole weakness thing will be.. him letting his emotion interfere with the match


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 10, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Peter Rabbitson
> Ronald duck
> Rickey Mouse
> 
> ...



Is it just me or did he kind of look like Obama?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 10, 2011)

Finally, Ippo is mad.

I have actually begun to like the dude. He really wants to die against Ippo and I admire that


----------



## Zaru (Mar 10, 2011)

I hope Ippo does one of those punch thingies too and gets a higher amount


----------



## Blinky (Mar 10, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Is it just me or did he kind of look like Obama?



smh racist


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2011)

how does 1900kg translate into psi?


----------



## Wrath (Mar 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> how does 1900kg translate into psi?


It doesn't, since those machines aren't really accurate.


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2011)

to convertpounds/square inch (psi)	 
to kilograms/square cm	
multiply by 0.0703

so 1900/0.0703 = 27,027

By comparison, the heaviest punch recorded is Manny Pacquio's 3000 psi.

Assuming something went from in my calculations and that Kojima's punch is actually 2700 . . . 

Just a bit of fun.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> to convertpounds/square inch (psi)
> to kilograms/square cm
> multiply by 0.0703
> 
> ...


Can you back this up? The man is getting dangerously close to Bruce Lee territory with all the ridiculous claims.


----------



## Fran (Mar 10, 2011)

Oh, nope, just something I googled


----------



## Inugami (Mar 10, 2011)

All this punching power discussion makes me feel like in a Baki the Grappler thread.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 10, 2011)

Blinky said:


> smh racist



 Don't be like that.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> to convertpounds/square inch (psi)
> to kilograms/square cm
> multiply by 0.0703
> 
> ...



I don't think it's possible to convert weight into a pressure, we need a surface area.

3000 psi means 3000lb per square inch.

Apparently pacquiao's fist area is 10inches squared.

So that means the weight of the punch is 3000*10 = *30,000lb*

*Converting that to Kg = 13,608Kg* which is absolutely mental (was this ever proven?? the units must be wrong because he would be knocking peoples heads off with that power!!)

Kojima's punch is 1900 Kg. Assuming he has the same fist area as pacquiao his punch is 418.9psi

EDIT: Pacquiao's must be pounds of force not psi, which would mean *3000lb of force, which is 1360kg* (Makes a lot more sense) and just for comparison, *Kojima would be 4189lb of force.*
I guess studying engineering came in handy for something


----------



## Eloking (Mar 10, 2011)

Hahahaha

All those engineering talk is one of the best detour I've saw in a thread so far.


----------



## KidTony (Mar 10, 2011)

OMG I'm so behind on Ippo. I left at the point where he was fighting the old guy who used that weird spider strategy. Is he still fighting Japanese boxers? When the fuck is he going to start fighting world class boxers? How many World championships does Takmura have already? How many times have Aoki and Kimura retired after sucking and came back? Has Ippo fucked Kumi yet? Has he kissed her yet? Is Mashiba in jail for killing anyone by this point? 

So many question, but i shit i don't want to read another 350 chapters to catch up.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh boy, just hearing you say that almost makes me want quit reading this manga.





But that line hasn't been crossed yet.

But with Naruto, the line has been so crossed that it's in the south of the border of mexico.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 11, 2011)

KidTony said:


> OMG I'm so behind on Ippo. I left at the point where he was fighting the old guy who used that weird spider strategy. Is he still fighting Japanese boxers? When the fuck is he going to start fighting world class boxers? How many World championships does Takmura have already? How many times have Aoki and Kimura retired after sucking and came back? Has Ippo fucked Kumi yet? Has he kissed her yet? Is Mashiba in jail for killing anyone by this point?
> 
> So many question, but i shit i don't want to read another 350 chapters to catch up.



You're not going to like the answers to any of those questions, so I'll just say this: there's only one match in the next 350 chapters that you absolutely have to read (and you might as well read it now.)


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Mar 11, 2011)

no none of that stuff has happened yet.  u know what really upsets me?
the fact that this fight is about to began with this guy and i really want to see how it plays out, but when you think about it lately the fights have lasted minimum 35-50 chapters, that means the story is not going to progress for another year from now... :/


----------



## KidTony (Mar 11, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> You're not going to like the answers to any of those questions, so I'll just say this: there's only one match in the next 350 chapters that you absolutely have to read (and you might as well read it now.)



I think i read that , unless it's a rematch. But the first match was amazing, mashiba almost murdered him.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 12, 2011)

KidTony said:


> I think i read that , unless it's a rematch. But the first match was amazing, mashiba almost murdered him.



Huh, it was after the old guy fight so i thought you prolly missed it. Top 5 fight right there.


----------



## Fran (Mar 12, 2011)

Mashiba vs Sawamura, then Mashiba's OPBF Lightweight Comeback - two great fights right there. The only ones I really liked recently.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 15, 2011)

Since no one has bothered to post the spoilers they are here


*Spoiler*: __ 



Seems the people Ippo's fought who are eager to learn his weakness have decided to show up and watch the match. Meanwhile Ippo seems super sublime.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 He looks like he is patiently waiting to rape him


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Holy shit  If i was Kojima I won't come to the match.. Those aren't the eyes of a sane man.. Dat psychopatic face.. 




R.I.P


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



wow ippos face, RIP kojima


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Now I'm really thinking this will be the last match Ippo will have as the Japan champion.. He gonna make a statement.. like winning while only using his left or sth..


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Dunno which Ippo face I like more - the "Feels Good Man" double page spread, or the "Heh, I feel sorry for the clown I'm going to destroy" face. 

Seeing Ippo with such cold confidence . . . goddamn. It hasn't even started . . . 




. . .and yet this fight is already 5 times better than the last 4 Ippo fights combined. Whether you'd count it as character growth or character deterioration, Mori's going in a fun, new direction here.


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2011)

Ippo's face reminds me of Adult Gon's: SON I AM DISAPPOINT face.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks like Kojima doing what Nintendon't!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2011)

Ippos Rape face is scary


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

It looks kinda FEELS BAD MAN


----------



## Alien (Mar 15, 2011)

Inner light started playing in my head when i saw Ippo's face

Goddamn, he looks creepy


----------



## bludvein (Mar 15, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I don't think Ippo even sees this as a contest anymore. He looks like he just wants to kill him. Its extremely creepy to see the normally cheerful and optimistic Ippo make a face like that. I suppose you could say Ippo's weakness is a lack of aggression and intimidation in the ring, but DAMN!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2011)

I think this dude is going to be crippled.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2011)

I wonder if he will accept his apologies/explanation once the fight is done and dusted. It'd be funny if he put him in a coma only for his trainer to say ''He only wanted to be like you'', then the real Ippo kicks back to reality looking at the damage done in horror.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> I wonder if he will accept his apologies/explanation once the fight is done and dusted. It'd be funny if he put him in a coma only for his trainer to say ''He only wanted to be like you'', then the real Ippo kicks back to reality looking at the damage done in horror.



I can anticipate something like this happening.  I think what really should happen is that Ippo destroys him and his career, but rather than him being in coma.  He'd just say that in order for Ippo to become everything kojima couldn't, he has to always enter the ring with this fiery disposition.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 15, 2011)

Remember in Evangelion, when Shinji's has to face the Evangelion unit that took over his friend and turned into an Angel? He doesn't have the mindset to take it on, so then Gendo activates the dummy plug system in his mobile suit, turning it into an instinctive and brutal killing machine that destroyed and cannibalized the other suit with his friend still inside.

*Spoiler*: __ 









Ladies and Gentlemen, Ippo's dummy plug system has just been activated. Kojima's going to be the cannabalized messiah Angel, coach is Gendo cause he let it happen, and the playing the part of Shinji is the crowd at the Kyoriken Hall screaming "YAMATAY!" while Ippo rips out Kojima's liver with his teeth.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh no I wonder if Ippo is going to go in to Tyson Bite mode


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Too many parallels for it to not happens.. the moments Kojima cheats/tries to cheat Ippo will bite.. :33


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 15, 2011)

You guys gotta check chapters 756/757 again. Just to remember what happened when Baron spoke trash about Kamogawa: Chapter 49 scan


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 15, 2011)

Good Find 



Ippo Rape Face ftw


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2011)

I doubt he will beat him any worse than he did that cheating counter dude who hit Kumi

On the other hand he hospitalised that guy so yeah, ouch


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Sawamura hurted Ippo though.. It's not sure Kojima will even be able to touch him.. And I'm pretty sure even then he didn't have such a face..


----------



## Gunners (Mar 15, 2011)

He didn't seem to be in his own world with regards to Sawarmaru. Now he looks like a psycho who has just finished eating someone alive.


----------



## Fran (Mar 15, 2011)

DEMPSEY TROOOOLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Blinky (Mar 15, 2011)

Come on guys. Kojima has to have something up his sleeve.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 15, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Come on guys. Kojima has to have something up his sleeve.


----------



## HisshouBuraiKen (Mar 15, 2011)

^ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"I'll end it in a heartbeat."


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 16, 2011)

Has anybody heard about George Morikawa's status? I didn't see him on the list of the people that are confirmed to be alive.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 16, 2011)

He's living in Tokyo so he's probably fine.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 17, 2011)

Some spoilers by ParaParaJMO from DG forums


*Spoiler*: __ 



"
i read the chapter at a local convenient store on my way home. the poster is another one of takamura swallowing the globe lol. the date is october 25, 199X (aka 1997 if you really know the timeline). the poster shows that kojima is now ranked 6th though it was previously established he wasn't ranked. 

the reason for the brawl is this. sendo is admiring the poster and first saeki shows up and they talk about how they both lost to ippo and sendo throws it in his face that he beat him and saeki is pretty much sayiing he could beat him in a rematch and sendo is like no way. then date and okita show up and he disses them for losing to ippo and then mashiba shows up and it's an argument of who is the strongest of who beat ippo. 

in other news, miyata shows up at the last minute and works his way through the crowd despite admiring some female admirers. he originally was not interested, but his father made him go. 



ippo says he's going to end this fight in no time. "


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2011)

^   Thanks Eldrummer.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 17, 2011)

Wow ! the commentators of this match are a bunch of VIP's!

Funny how all of them predicted the same thing the 95% of the hni fandom are saying.


----------



## freetgy (Mar 17, 2011)

well i predict as always,

Ippo dominates early,
then gets pushed back due to his "weakness"
struggles,
overcomes it
and wins

business as usual.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 17, 2011)

freetgy said:


> well i predict as always,
> 
> Ippo dominates early,
> then gets pushed back due to his "weakness"
> ...





...


----------



## Zaru (Mar 17, 2011)

That facial expression tells so much


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 17, 2011)

I dont know if thats calm cool collective. 

Or Murder, psycho face


----------



## Punpun (Mar 17, 2011)

The latter.. the latter. :33


----------



## Fran (Mar 17, 2011)

^ But it's Kojima who has the better trollface.



This battle will be known as the Battle of the Trolls.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 18, 2011)

where is the chapter?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 18, 2011)

Did Itagaki dye his hair black and replaced Ippo for this fight?, this doesn't look like Ippo.

Looks soo much like Itagaki than makes me wish Kojima kills him in 1 second.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 19, 2011)

Why no scan yet?


----------



## Guiness (Mar 19, 2011)

A chapter will be coming out this week?

Nice.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 19, 2011)

All this waiting is starting to kill me.

And Yes, I feel terrible for saying that.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Mar 19, 2011)

i need to know the circumstances surrounding ippo's face transplant.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 21, 2011)

Date beat Ippo so he's automatically the strongest


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 21, 2011)

Lol'd at Date's asshole face; now im really looking forward for the trans


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 22, 2011)

New chapter is out at MS


----------



## Alien (Mar 22, 2011)

thanks for the heads-up

link: Link removed


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2011)

''Friggin badass'' Sendo keeping it real as usual.

''I'm not to old to go tiger hunting kid''.


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2011)

10/10 chapter, everything was perfect   OH GOD
Ippo's old contenders getting together was just too funny


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

LOL @ date taking his clothes off


----------



## Alien (Mar 22, 2011)

Chapter delivered

Let's hope the actual fight will be on the same level as the buildup


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

Hype for this fight is crazy, Can't wait.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

SO Ippo didn't sleep....Kojima's trash talking worked for something.

Also we didn't see him in this chapter, sure he got bigger has hell.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> SO Ippo didn't sleep....Kojima's trash talking worked for something.
> 
> Also we didn't see him in this chapter, sure he got bigger has hell.



Nah it didn't, all it means is Ippo is focused on one thing alone.


----------



## Fran (Mar 22, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> LOL @ date taking his clothes off



Hahahaha yeah 

Also, not the first time Miyata got smacked in the back of his head, haha


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 22, 2011)

Best chapter yet. I was getting tired of the build up, but now I just can't wait to see this match. Haven't felt this way in a while.

Now for the prayer. Please God please, don't let this be like the Woli arc. Make Ippo into the bad ass that he is.


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 22, 2011)

haha the chapters are getting better and better 

"friggin badass" takamura will stomp and lol@ "this won't take long"


----------



## blackhound89 (Mar 22, 2011)

I am pretty sure the kojima guy will surprise us all . I bet he will lose badly , but i am almost sure he will crack makunouchis ribs or his skull . I even think that the kojima guy could literally get crippled  , so there would be a story arc about ippo rethinking about boxing and emo stuff like that


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

yea man Ippo looks so calm he looks crazy


----------



## BVB (Mar 22, 2011)

Ippo's RAPE-face is really scary. 

kojima will be killed. :ho


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Nah it didn't, all it means is Ippo is focused on one thing alone.



But if wasn't for that trash talking he wouldn't do that, he didn't sleep and thinks the match gonna end quickly, that doesn't sound like a good plan.

Hes gonna win of course  but doesn't looks like gonna be the easy fight all people are predicting.


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 22, 2011)

Ya know...I always thought that Date was a real gentleman. I was seriously wrong. He is a pretty big jerk, but the sad part is...I'm loving it, lol. 

Good chapter all the way around. Love the fact that everyone thought the poster was crazy except for sendo. Reminds me when they were both walking down the street singing that similar stupid song.

I would rate this best chapter since the sendo gaiden where sendo slapped miyata in his head.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Mar 22, 2011)

Psychotic Ippo! 

He, sir, is going to fuck up Kojima so badly that even insane Mashiha starts to cry and beg Ippo to stop that! 

Bring this match on and hope it won't be disappointing one!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> But if wasn't for that trash talking he wouldn't do that, he didn't sleep and thinks the match gonna end quickly, that doesn't sound like a good plan.
> 
> Hes gonna win of course  but doesn't looks like gonna be the easy fight all people are predicting.



Thats the exactly opposite of what everyone wants!


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Heck Ippo sleeping oro not has nothing to do with Kojima's plan. The shit talking was only for motivating Ippo.. (Kojima words)


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 22, 2011)

That expression on Ippo's face...creepy as hell. Never thought I'd see him like that.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 22, 2011)

"I wonder what kind of face he has right now"

:3

heh... this is the good stuff we've always seen in this manga befo-

"this won't take long"

hhnrrrgh!?...

no seriously... dear god what?...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

Kojima is training Ippo. To Mentally toughen him up.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 22, 2011)

Friggen Badass. 
Okita with a stache. Date's shirt. Kumi. 
Fun chapter. 

The scene that will shock the hell out of Miyata - Kojima will land the liver blow counter - the same one Miyata had in mind, with more power than Miyata can ever dream of - and Ippo will shrug it off, thank the coach for the advanced training, and end it.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Mar 22, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Thats the exactly opposite of what everyone wants!


This fight is obviously going to go to decision.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Thats the exactly opposite of what everyone wants!



Of course I know that, but when was the last time Mori did what everyone wanted? .



Mandom said:


> Heck Ippo sleeping oro not has nothing to do with Kojima's plan. The shit talking was only for motivating Ippo.. (Kojima words)



Yes but it still affected Ippo, I'd say in a bad way losing sleep isn't good, but at least he looks motivated, with an awful Itagaki cocky face...but motivated.


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

Excellent chapter.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Of course I know that, but when was the last time Mori did what everyone wanted? .
> 
> 
> 
> Yes but it still affected Ippo, I'd say in a bad way losing sleep isn't good, but at least he looks motivated, with an awful Itagaki cocky face...but motivated.



That face is not motivated.

Thats the face of someone about to commit a murder


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

However Ippo looks cocky. Bad for him. He's underestimating Kojima like everyone else except Takamura and the old coaches. That should tell us something.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

You know who else says "he won't take long" ? Fuckin' Hitmen. Kojima is going down.. hard.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> You know who else says "he won't take long" ? Fuckin' Hitmen. Kojima is going down.. hard.



All people said the same thing with Gedo and Woli.... so I don't know why people are again so sure of this .

I would be surprised if actually Ippo murders him in 1 minute, sad thing because that's how this match should be.



Wade said:


> However Ippo looks cocky. Bad for him. He's underestimating Kojima like everyone else except Takamura and the old coaches. That should tell us something.



Perhaps this is the ultimate Ippo form that doesn't do stupid things in the ring and that's good news, but it would suck for me because I don't like the Itagaki cocky expression on him.

I don't want to see that stupid face when he get into the ring with Martinez.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 22, 2011)

wow, ippo just had the greatest quote of this entire series


ok, i wasn't hype for this fight at all.....now i am lol


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> All people said the same thing with Gedo and  Woli.... so I don't know why people are again so sure of this .
> 
> I would be surprised if actually Ippo murders him in 1 minute, sad thing because that's how this match should be.



But readers aren't hitmen.. Ippo is.. :33


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

This is completely different cuz ippo got murder face


----------



## Wade (Mar 22, 2011)

We still didn't see Kojima. I'm pretty sure he's in a better shape than during the weigh-in.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 22, 2011)

Remember the last time Ippo said it wouldn't take long ? He fucked that guy up with the Dempsey Roll for the first time. 

So maybe he can do it. I still think Kojima has a plan though.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 22, 2011)

yea im pretty sure he is too.  But I hope ippo ends this fight so abruptly, that everyone in the audience will be shocked and quiet, as the coaches have to hold ippo back, as ippo rampages and punches the ref, coach K is going to to try and hold him back and get hit by ippo and injured, seeing him hurt coach, ippo calms down, looks around the arena to see all his contemporaries shocked faces, and realizes he went loco.

In my perfect world that is what would happen


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Poster above me gave me an idea..

That's chillin' Ippo 


This is Killer Ippo..



When in this mode you know shit gonna get real..


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> But readers aren't hitmen.. Ippo is.. :33



Ippo usually gets trolled, he gonna win like always but he gonna have a hard time there...still Kojima can't go into to much rounds because of his weigh and Ippo didn't sleep so most likely this gonna end on 3-4 rounds.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Read my post above yours..


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Read my post above yours..



Those facial expression doesn't convince me sorry .


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

This one surely will.. Just look at the eyes..


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> This one surely will.. Just look at the eyes..



Well yes , but those look way more cool than Ippogaki.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> But if wasn't for that trash talking he wouldn't do that, he didn't sleep and thinks the match gonna end quickly, that doesn't sound like a good plan.
> 
> Hes gonna win of course  but doesn't looks like gonna be the easy fight all people are predicting.



If the lack of sleep effected his focus I would agree with you but as things stand it seems as though Ippo has hit that peak form of concentration. I expect him to breeze passed this fighter, he has trained like a monster, has motive, has the focus. The guy he is fighting is also crap.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 22, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Well yes , but those look way more cool than Ippogaki.



We're speaking about Kobe "Black Mamba" Bryant, of course he is cooler than itagaki.. :33


----------



## Inugami (Mar 22, 2011)

Gunners said:


> If the lack of sleep effected his focus I would agree with you but as things stand it seems as though Ippo has hit that peak form of concentration. I expect him to breeze passed this fighter, he has trained like a monster, has motive, has the focus. The guy he is fighting is also crap.



Well yes Ippo should obliterate him asap, but dunno between how much weigh gained Kojima ( well next chapter to see it ) and what is the Ippo ''weakness''(ended being a counter? I still don't get it) imo I don't feel like things are going to be like that.



Mandom said:


> We're speaking about Kobe "Black Mamba" Bryant, of course he is cooler than itagaki.. :33


true!


----------



## orochipein (Mar 22, 2011)

i'm the only one who have this bad feeling about Ippo? he's gonna  fucking murder Kojima but i don't like this enraged Ippo


----------



## Gunners (Mar 22, 2011)

He's not enraged though, he looks more like a mad surgeon.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 22, 2011)

Holy shit Ippo Face!!!!!

Thats that, " I torture small animals with power tools" face. 


JihaD


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 22, 2011)

Mandom said:


> When in this mode you know shit gonna get real..



Get real raped . Sorry couldn't resist. Go Ippo Go.


----------



## Glued (Mar 22, 2011)

Ippo looks disturbed at the moment. 

I think it goes like this

Denial. Ippo was at first Denying what Kojima said.

Anger. When he left the stadium he was pretty pissed off

Bargaining. While at home he was thinking that Kojima had some sort of reasoning for his behavior

Depression. Ippo was depressed about Kojima said and was at the training hill.

Acceptance: Ippo finally accepts the Kojima is gonna die.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo's ready.

Kojima will die, and I mean srsly die. Boxers have died in the ring before. It would give the manga a breath of fresh air and leave the readers really on the edge to see how the characters would react to Ippo killing a boxer in the ring, and how Ippo himself would rise past this. I mean Ippo nearly ended Sawamura's career but Kojima totally went over the top. 

I'm hoping for a death though. It would be interesting to see how things could turn from there.


----------



## Wu Fei (Mar 23, 2011)

Make Ippo a fucking champion to be FEARED. thankyou Kojima for your sacrifice.

I'm sooo hype.


----------



## Guiness (Mar 23, 2011)

I haven't been this excited for a Ippo match since his rematch for Sendou.

The build-up was slow but now I'm beginning to think it just may be worth it.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo killing someone? that would mean the end of his own career, even a badass like Joe of Ashita no Joe almost didn't recover of killing someone in the ring also this would affect Kojima's waifu and son.

Poor Ippo I can't see him still boxing after that, best thing we gonna get is another Shigeta case.


----------



## The Real Nali (Mar 23, 2011)

foreign said:


> I haven't been this excited for a Ippo match since his rematch for Sendou.
> The build-up was slow but now I'm beginning to think it just may be worth it.



Stole the words right off my keyboard.
This chapter alone hyped me up to no end.
Seeing all the other boxers esp Miyata...then seeing Ippos Rape face, just made this fight super exciting.

Cant wait for this fight to start.
I hope the EarthQuake, Tsunami and Nuclear ****** dont cause substantial delays


----------



## cloud-chan (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo's face was a little scary.


Aaaand, why is not there yet an edit thread about Takamura's poster?


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I don't know if death will be the outcome but I do think Ippo will srsly wipe the floor with Kojima. I'm not sure that the coach is even expecting what will happen: Ippo without mercy. That's been the constant flaw of his boxing and I think that's what is about to fall away. Outside of the ring, Ippo will always be Ippo but in order to take the world stage, that kindness has to fall away inside of the ring and make Ippo more of a beast mentally. Kojima woke up a beast no one is really going to want to deal with in Japan anymore. For that, he deserves career-ending congratulations.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo is about due for one of his rare dominations.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 23, 2011)

Damn. Shit is gettin' intense.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 23, 2011)

lol @ thinking Ippo will actually kill him. There's no way you can seriously think that.


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

Remember that Kojima got extreme power too.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

I do think Ippo will seriously injure him.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 23, 2011)

I think that what Kojima actually wants. From looking at his life, I'll say that he'll retire really soon, but he doesn't want be one of those boxers that retires then makes a comeback a year later. He doesn't want to think "what if I had continue" moments when he in the limelight. No, he wants to retire in a way that will force him to stop boxing and he knows Ippo is only boxer alive that can make his force retirement happen.


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

Maybe. I think he just wants to beat his idol at his best.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 23, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I do think Ippo will seriously injure him.


Of course he will. Ippo seriously injures everyone. Half the people he's fought have retired as a result.

The pattern is that Ippo gets the shit kicked out of him for most of the fight, but somehow pulls out a win. Then his opponent appears to be in much better condition, but Ippo heals just fine from all his injuries while his opponent has long term health problems.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

I meant like SERIOUSLY injure.  Like Coma


----------



## SaiST (Mar 23, 2011)

I don't think it'll be quite that drastic. Guy has a baby on the way.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

Because he has a baby on the way that is what makes it all the more intriguing


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 23, 2011)

Think you guys are getting carried away, Kojima to 1 shot KO Ippo


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2011)

I think he'll be a tough beat simply because Kojima maybe the most determined opponent Ippo has faced since Sendo. He's going to soak up a ton of punishment.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 23, 2011)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aside for the opponent being a fodder, this fight has everything to be epic! I think Kojima will troll Ippo even more during the fight, bad-mouthing Kamogawa, Miyata, etc. and Ippo's gonna explode punching Kojima outside of the ring and will be disqualified losing the belt. After that, Kojima will retire and the new champion will be the winner of Itagaki x Saeki.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 23, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> and Ippo's gonna explode punching Kojima outside of the ring and will be disqualified losing the belt.



Why would he be disqualified for doing sth that was already done ?


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 23, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Why would he be disqualified for doing sth that was already done ?



I mean doing it Mashiba-like when the judge tries to end the fight and he keeps punching the opponent.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

I guess we'll see I wish we could have a poll in here to get a general consensus if Kojima will be an easy epic out, or a tough loss.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo isn't going to be hulking out and killing anyone. And most likely the fight won't be easy, because Morikawa hardly ever allows Ippo to look like a real champion. But at the same time this will probably come in as one of his easier fights, because it lacks the emotional build-up of the others.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo isn't losing and he isn't one shotting either. He'll struggle as usual but he'll be a whole lot more brutal. In all likelihood,  I see Ippo struggling because he's angry and only after calming down will he be able to easily dispense with Kojima


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

The thing is his face isn't angry..Thats really calm, cool, collected


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The thing is his face isn't angry..Thats really calm, cool, collected



And cocky like that bullet timer brat.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The thing is his face isn't angry..Thats really calm, cool, collected



You know when you're murderously angry and you have an opportunity to cool down but don't. Your anger feels different from how it did when it started it goes fro hot as fire to cold as ice but it's still anger.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

I dunno I don't think its anger.  It looks like extreme focus to me.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 23, 2011)

The first blow will tell us everything we need to know


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

IF Ippo comes raging out of his corner than yes angry.  I just have a feeling though hes gonna be too intense.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2011)

Wrath said:


> But at the same time this will probably come in as one of his easier fights, because it lacks the emotional build-up of the others.



I think this has more emotional build up than a lot of fights.

Kojima running like mad, losing tons of weight and passing out in the steam room is like Takamura and Miyata

He has a pregnant Waifu at home

He's been taunting Ippo who he really admires to force both of them to fight their best

He's ruined his career and fighting ability and is staking everything on one desperate, dangerous strategy against a much stronger opponent.

I'll be cheering for Kojima to at least last until the 6th, though I guess causing a down is too much to hope for.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think this has more emotional build up than a lot of fights.
> 
> Kojima running like mad, losing tons of weight and passing out in the steam room is like Takamura and Miyata
> 
> ...



I do believe for Kojima there is more to this than putting it all on the line to beat someone he looks up to.  I think he wants to be added to those lists of boxers Ippo beat, but also remove certain weaknesses Ippo has, so that on Ippos shoulders he can carry that weight of all the boxers he's beaten there dreams on his shoulders.


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

It's just as Ichiro's dad has said. Anything can happen.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 23, 2011)

Wrath said:


> Ippo isn't going to be hulking out and killing anyone.



If by hulking out you mean sending your opponents to the hospital and killing as a sportive death (the end of your career) then Ippo has been doing that since his first fight..


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

Ippo is losing his focus in my opinion.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 23, 2011)

The idea of Ippo losing by disqualification (He's too rules centric and too much a sportsman to ever cheat) or deliberately trying to main or kill is silly.

That's just no Ippo.



Audible Phonetics said:


> I do believe for Kojima there is more to this than putting it all on the line to beat someone he looks up to.  I think he wants to be added to those lists of boxers Ippo beat, but also remove certain weaknesses Ippo has, so that on Ippos shoulders he can carry that weight of all the boxers he's beaten there dreams on his shoulders.



No, Kojima is definitely boxing to win. It's a reoccurring theme in HNI that everyone, even total asshole boxers, want that sweet taste of victory. Kojima, with his soon to be born kid and soon to be finished career isn't going out there just to help Ippo, he's going out there to take home the belt, even if he thinks there's a good chance he'll lose or even be crippled some more.

Ippo learning something would be a nice benefit but he always learns something anyway and it definitely isn't Kojima's goal.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The idea of Ippo losing by disqualification (He's too rules centric and too much a sportsman to ever cheat) or deliberately trying to main or kill is silly.
> 
> That's just no Ippo.
> 
> ...



I think he knows he has no shot.  What better way to go out than getting knocked out by your idol


----------



## Wade (Mar 23, 2011)

DEFEATING your idol.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 23, 2011)

Wade said:


> DEFEATING your idol.



could go either way IMO.  From the looks of things, he knows he can't win.  Also purposely raging up Ippo.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 23, 2011)

He is raging him up because he thinks this way he will fight him seriously though.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2011)

Kojima doing what all boxers in this manga should do more often!, thrash talk the rival to get more heat into the fight xD.

Ippo should learned how to do this a long time ago, no wonder why all the reporters are always disappointed when they got an interview with him.

I can't believe some people put Kojima likemore of a ahole than Sawamura, yes frigging Sawamura! the biggest cheater in the ring and a woman beater.


----------



## VonDoom (Mar 23, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> No, Kojima is definitely boxing to win. It's a reoccurring theme in HNI that everyone, even total asshole boxers, want that sweet taste of victory.



That's close but not quite true:  Everyone, even the total asshole boxers, want to test themselves.  How many times have we seen technical specialists state to themselves that they've got the match in the bag... until they feel the need to truly test themselves against Ippo?

I think Kojima is boxing for himself, and I think he's doing it to test himself against his idol.  But I also think he knows how ultimately futile it is.  Mark my words, whatever weakness of Ippo's Kojima plans to exploit -- it'll be something that only a fully powered right hand can accomplish.  And either it'll be something Ippo and Kamogawa will acknowledge would've destroyed Ippo, or it'll be something Ippo will have a natural defense against.  Either would allow Kojima satisfaction in his final match (be it "I would've been champion" or "Ippo's still the greatest").

I think Miyata Sr was foreshadowing is Ippo's natural defense.  Ichiro seeing an Ippo-killing move from someone else isn't that inspiring.  But whatever Ippo reveals will, I think, reinvigorate his passion to -- you guessed it -- test himself again.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 23, 2011)

Angry Ippo is slightly more predictable Ippo. in the same vein, angry mashiba's flickers were more predictable to Sawamura. The method of agitating Ippo to get him to fight at a certain pace, or miss certain things, has already been tried by early opponents. In fact, this fight is just a more extreme version Ippo wanting to show the boxing he learned isn't shit. It's the same shit brian Hawk did to Takamura. 

I predict Ippo destroys Kojima to the point everyone wonders why the hell he isn't taking on the world anymore or some such shit. Miyata lacking passion and using only skill is basically miyata lacking emotion to do what he did to that guy who made him break his fist. Without that kind of HNI Green eyed fighting bloodlust, Miyata won't get anywhere in the world. Something like that is the point.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 23, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> I predict Ippo destroys Kojima to the point everyone wonders why the hell he isn't taking on the world anymore or some such shit.



Dunno, because Ippo destroying him is what all people are expecting, Kojima unlike Sisfa,Gedo or Woli is just a Japanese ranker, Ko him even on 1 minute wouldn't prove much.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2011)

Soooooooo


Who do you think is the strongest out of Ippo's arguing opponents?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2011)

Haha, I just noticed before Kumi yelled Date has taken off his shirt


----------



## Wade (Mar 24, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Soooooooo
> 
> 
> Who do you think is the strongest out of Ippo's arguing opponents?



The one who beat him.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2011)

Date beat him when Ippo was still a pup though.

I think Sendo or Mashiba could take Date.


----------



## Alien (Mar 24, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Haha, I just noticed before Kumi yelled Date has taken off his shirt



Yeah he was raring to go 

Still a boss

Can't wait for the next chapter


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 24, 2011)

Whilst Sendo, Sawamaru or Mashiba might have given the date who beat Ippo problems they'd have been crushed by the Date who fought Ricardo. That being said he's now a trainer so he's probably out of shape to some degree meaning active boxers would have an edge over him.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Mar 24, 2011)

Sendo would beat Date if the ref calls a Date slip a knockdown


----------



## Wade (Mar 24, 2011)

Still hatin on Vorg's defeat


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes, but Date isn't a pretty boy so the laws of reality apply to him in the same way they don't apply to Volg, Itagaki, Miyata and *WOLLI*


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 24, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Soooooooo
> 
> 
> Who do you think is the strongest out of Ippo's arguing opponents?



Without a doubt, it would be Date. Remember, when Date fought Ippo, he wasn't at full strength. He was just regaining his boxing skills to get back on the world stage. This is shown when he sparred with Miyata and totally made him look like a noob, and even stated : Link (love this miyata knockout)


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Mar 24, 2011)

A while back I told foreign I'd respond to his Itagaki rant. Took me long enough. 


*Spoiler*: _For Foreign_ 






> This fight was unbelievably disappointing.



I thought it was pretty awesome.



> In no way should have Itagaki beat Karasawa in the way that he did in the least. Karasawa, who has trained to take blows from Ippo, fell to the fucking hax'd porcupine from Itagaki? Are you kidding me?



It should read 'trained and failed to take blows from Ippo.'

Karasawa went down from a few body blows and then a single headshot from Ippo. As opposed to Itagaki who tossed out a couple dozen shots to the head. 



> I thought his will and determination was more than that, to me, George just downplayed his character. Karasawa lost heart way too quickly and that was not fair to him.



Karasawa loses heart pretty easily. Do you remember the opening of his fight with Ippo? 

 THIS Aizen who LETS Urahara hit him and doesn't fight back?
 THIS Aizen who LETS Urahara hit him and doesn't fight back?
 THIS Aizen who LETS Urahara hit him and doesn't fight back?
 THIS Aizen who LETS Urahara hit him and doesn't fight back?
 THIS Aizen who LETS Urahara hit him and doesn't fight back?
 THIS Aizen who LETS Urahara hit him and doesn't fight back?

The whole scene was Karasawa being too much of a wuss to follow through with anything.



> Then we have Itagaki getting speed boosts, again. While I perfectly understand Itagaki's strategy was simply to disappear from Karasawa's line of sight by making use of his peripheral vision and his unstable mental state at the time, I would think that a veteran like Karasawa would stay calm and ride the storm, at least a lot more than he did. I also found it incredulous that Itagaki was all of a sudden doing a Woli, which shouldn't be possible for him.



Considering that every time we see Itagaki fight he always feels the need to mention that he can go faster, I wouldn't exactly call this a speed boost. More like he finally hit top gear. 

As for riding the storm, what'd you think he was doing? He shelled up and tried to hold through. He just couldn't do it.

The Woli trick is a one-handed pull up, hardly impossible for any well-built boxer. 



> To those people who are comparing Woli with Itagaki, you guys are being shallow. Woli was brought up in the jungle environment so to speak. In the 860s, before Ippo fought Woli, Ippo watched a video of Woli doing Mougli for crying out loud. This allowed Ippo to correctly guess he would be fighting someone with muscles of high endurance, high agility, good footwork and good handwork. This turned out to be very true. While I found his use of the flicker jab and other techs to be crap simply because of the reason "It was the right circumstance to use them in." at the very least they are justified in that he had the muscles to use them and we all know in boxing, having the muscles for certain tech is a must. No one could certainly quarrel over Woli doing rope raping, which I think defies the laws of physics but w.e lol.My point is, moving on, how the hell is Itagaki doing that? Itagaki does not have the muscles necessary for such movement.



Itagaki most definitely has the muscles to hold up his own body weight. The toughest thing about that trick is managing to throw yourself off those ropes at any real speed. The most impossible aspect is keeping the ropes from dropping since it's got a 120 pound fighter hanging from them.



> His only outstanding qualities are his speed, footwork and intution and reflexes. Personally, I disagree with his gaining more speed to his overall character during a fight because speed and footwork is something you have to work for and practice alot. His intuition and reflexes I'm fine with usually but this fight was too much. Its overdoing it IMO and to me, George isn't placing alot of value on his characters like he once would. Basically, his main skill revolves around his mind and feet, but not his upperbody and to do what he did just like Woli takes INCREDIBLE, upper body strength, mainly in the arms and a great sense of balance, something which Itagaki has shown to be his weaker area in.



Now I'm going to take a moment to mention that Itagaki's been working at the fishing shop for a while, something Miguel noted gave him a better sense of balance than Woli. I still maintain that the upper body strength needed is nothing absurd for an HNO boxer.



> As for his breaking Ippo's record time, in terms of dveloping his character, it does nothing but increases his ego which isn't good. I'm of the opinion he should lose again because at the rate he is going at, he will not last and he will become a very, hated character of the manga. Let me do a comparison shall I; we have Miyata and Itagaki. Now Miyata is my favourite character and one of my favourite manga character of all time. He plays (well supposedly) the spoiled, arrogant, skillful and talented boxer in contrast to Ippo, the short, hard-working homosexual (yes, we all know george lolol). Now what about Itagaki? Very similar eh? NOpe, not in my opinion. While Miyata comes off as the shallow type and just as I described, this is not so, at all. Any one who is very familiar with the manga and who has read it at least twice myself thrice would know from Miyata's father words himself that Miyata had to work extremely hard to get where he is and he had the privilege of starting from a young age. The only thing Miyata had going for him was his keen eye-sight and willingness to learn and fairly high level of intuition but Miyata himself stated that he took beating after beating to learn how to use the easiest and most simple of counters. HIs footwork, lightning fast jabs, his sexy cool looks and lovable demeanor all came from hard work!



I'm going to take this time to point out that how liked a character is will always be a subjective matter. Just because you dislike the talented, arrogant egoist doesn't mean everyone does. 



> Also, as you guys know who are up to date, in his last fight, he gained a punch which breaks the sound barrier, it sounds a bit ridiculous, yes I can attest ot that, however the science explained by Ryohei sounds very plausible and makes it acceptable by us fans at least, or at most, give or take. However, going even further, unlike Itagaki, it wasn't something that he just pulled out of his ass. The training for that punch began back in chapter 500-540 when Takamura trained with Miyata for a week and Takamura corrected his form and told him to practice it, which in turn gave him more power and more speed to his punch. From since then, to the next two fights right before Randy's we've seen Miyata practicing, still commentating not there yet, even though his preceding fight before his last, he knocked out an opponent with one punch to the temple. Thus, we the readers know of the process leading up to barrier breaking punch.



I'm going to point out that you've mistaken these circumstances. Miyata's perfect counter is different than his supersonic punch. The perfect counter he was working on was what he dropped on Randy near the beginning, which only failed because Randy switched to a southpaw stance so the counter was against a jab. 

The supersonic punch came out of nowhere during the worse circumstances which is what Miyata is normally criticized for.



> In Itagaki's case, he either sees a move once and copies it perfectly, OR he becomes under pressure, calms down and says he wants to fucking marry boxing and all of a sudden he gains some type of new power that gives him an advantage.



The porcupine is a move he's always used, not really a new power.



> Sure Floyd Patterson would love him dearly, but come on, this is boxing, not DBZ and the stuff ITagaki is doing isn't well-justified, other than the fact he is a genius, well-talented and a egoist. We have heard that to the likes of Hayami, Vorg, Miyata, Randy, Eagle, Hawk and others I'm sure. So what makes him different then?



Everyone you named, with the exception of Hayami would destroy Itagaki, so I'm not sure what you're asking here. Especially considering you have Hawk who never practiced and managed to become the world champion. Let's not pretend Itagaki, who's been boxing just a year or two less than Ippo, is the most egregious example of unrealistic natural ability.



> His perception of space which allows him to see in slow-motion? How he can almost perfectly sync his timing with his hits? How did he get these attributes?



The slow-mo vision is a natural trait. There's nothing else to say about that.

As for timing his hits, that's something which came from practice. If you'll recall he was having trouble with this issue specifically before his fight with Hoshi. 



> Most emphasis has been placed on his agility and speed, but this is boxing and without good footwork, these two skills mean nothing. Itagaki footwork has never been praised as his main area of skill however because he is an outboxer by nature, I'm assume at least he is good at it, but yet how does it keep up with the two aforementioned skills mentioned already? For such an overall ability like that, it would take something alot more than just "Oh I'm a genius" or "I'll settle down and take one shit at a time"; it takes training. He trains just about as much Aoki and Kimura, the only thing sets him apart from the two is he "talent" and "genius", yet is it that big that it allows him to do these things?



Itagaki has always had great footwork, and this is the first time he's hit his top gear. Itagaki practices plenty, he's just more talented than either Aoki or Kimura which is why he's making progress faster than they do, even though he's still a worse fighter.



> To sum up Itagaki's character IMO, he is not a balanced person at all, and by that I mean in terms of speed, agility, and footwork.



Itagaki has always been fast, it's a natural trait that's probably carried over from all the sports he excelled at before boxing. With 5 years of boxing though, I'd be surprised if Itagaki didn't have footwork to match up with his speed.



> He, is simply, a plothole that got hacked and dug by a mangaka who loves him too bloody much and won't bother to see reason and has been influenced by the major trolling of Kubo. Until I can see something which will grant Itagaki great justification for his great ability, he will always be a shit character IMO.



What justification was given for Hawk's magnificent ability? You know, the talent that let him take a world championship position with no practice. Itagaki has always been the natural athlete, he excelled in a wide variety of other sports before settling down with boxing



> His development as a boxer is nothing to compliment and makes the last 6-8 years Ippo ha sbeen boxing look like crap. I have seen way better development from characters such as Sendou and Ippo and Miyata. When a character like Itagaki pops up on the scene, its very hard for any other character to pace him, so while I thought Itagaki and Imai would be a great match up, its turning out that Itagaki was just knocked short of confidence and thats why Imai used to kick his ass back in High School but if this were the case, how the hell would someone like IMai catch him in the first place when he would have been at his best in term of using his full potential?



What? The problem with his first fight against Imai was that Imai knocked his shit in with one punch. Who wouldn't lose confidence over that sort of thing? 

Besides, even when Itagaki was at his full potential, Imai wasn't completely helpless, it just took him a bit longer to land his shots.



> Its a contradiction and a big one and only proves my point about Itagaki. There is no worth to his character other than he might be an obstacle for Ippo in the future.



What a joke. This is ignoring every shred of personality that Itagaki has. 



> And someone earlier in this thread made the comparison of Itagaki being like Takamura and that his feats should be compared with Takamura fighting the bear. For starters, the bears weak point are in the head, also Takamura was faster than the bear and has a perfect understanding of boxing, thus his technical ability is of the highest. Timing a counter to a wide swing of a bear wouldn't have been much of a problem, though his reach was somewhat exaggerated and his one knockout of the bear too, but Takamura has a scar for it and to me, that means so much more than ITagaki doing shit like he did. Never compare Itagaki with Takamura= that guy is in a realm of his own.



How about this comparison then, Itagaki and Hawk. Itagaki who trained for at least two years before his first pro fight and he lost. Itagaki who at his very best was brought down in a few hits from the OBPF interim champion with headgear. Now Hawk, who without any practice took the Middleweight World Champion belt. 

Let's not pretend Itagaki's running with the most spotless record around.



> And people have talked of Sendou fighting Itagaki. If this were to happen, then Sendou should win by all means. This man took a DempSey Roll head-on- unexpected, and rose up and simply said "Finally, I'm fighting Makunoichi again" and he was pumped about it too. This shows thats jabs to the head simply won't work, especially with his power. And another thing too, Itagaki won't be able to hit him at all if he is aiming for the head. Its natural for an outboxer to be a headhunter, however Sendou's instincts allow him to easily dodge Miyata's jabs (which are the fastest shown in the series so far), and the thing about Itagaki is that he is easily swayed, so Sendou could easily feint him. Going on, if Itagaki decides to go after the body, which is a completely foreign aspect to his being, he'll fall, no doubt. Sendou fought Ippo with a broken rib cage and fell eventually, however he didn't get knockout by Ippo, but rather he conceded the match, knowing he couldn't any further, and he was satisfied very much. Itagaki doing something like that to Sendou is a thought to laugh at.



Itagaki is still on the level of national contender, of course he doesn't stand a chance against a world ranker like Sendo. 



> I await any replies because ITagaki's traits are something I would very much like to talk about, mainly because they are annoying.



Itagaki is a natural athlete who succeeded at many sports before he chose boxing. He was a successful and intelligent student who could've attended Tokyo University had his family been in better financial standing and he chose to stay in amateur boxing. His arrogance is justified as he has always been ridiculously capable, but we see that all his arrogance is little more than a facade and Itagaki is actually prone to doubt and depression.

He's extremely talented in his own right, but he can't acknowledge that because of Ippo. Ippo has everything that Itagaki wants in life and Itagaki recognizes him as a great goal to reach. However when you examine the characters you can see the stark and obvious differences between the two. This is what leads to Itagaki's failure to recognize himself, and his fits of malcontent.


----------



## Fran (Mar 24, 2011)

Date's still not too old to go tiger hunting, grim-reaper hunting or counter-hunting 


edit: oh yeah, I want to see Miyata fucking cry in disbelief as Kojima pounds Ippo's doped face in


we should make a poll to see how everyone thinks this fight will go


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 24, 2011)

Armpits said:


> we should make a poll to see how everyone thinks this fight will go



Totally agree, but I don't think I can take another Ippo beating the likes of what Woli gave him. He needs this match to redeem himself, otherwise I will personally lose faith in Ippo's skill. I need to see an Ippo rampage, where he completely throws him out of the ring.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 24, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> Totally agree, but I don't think I can take another Ippo beating the likes of what Woli gave him. He needs this match to redeem himself, otherwise I will personally lose faith in Ippo's skill. I need to see an Ippo rampage, where he completely throws him out of the ring.



Another fight like Woli's can probably result in brain damage.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 24, 2011)

Ippo needs to stop taking on so much damage in his fights.  Normal amount is fine.  I'd just like to see him fight someone evenly,and for once to dominate Takamura style


----------



## luffyg2 (Mar 24, 2011)

for me  there are 2 ways this fight could go .. 1 is that Kojima really had a plan and will beat Ippo or will at least give a really good fight.. and 2 is that Ippo destroy him really fast and he might even go to far and beat him to the point of no return


----------



## orochipein (Mar 24, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> Totally agree, but I don't think I can take another Ippo beating the likes of what Woli gave him. He needs this match to redeem himself, otherwise I will personally lose faith in Ippo's skill. I need to see an Ippo rampage, where he completely throws him out of the ring.



Lol completely agree with you here, i wanna see a psycho Ippo who have no mercy for the oppenent and beat the crap outta him till we don't even recognize him lol. I hope he will send Kojima in a coma or worst..


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2011)

Chapter #930 spoilers: [-link to tweeted pic from Kubo-]

You guys should follow mangahideout on twitter since it's the first place that spoilers come out:


----------



## Alien (Mar 25, 2011)




----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

that picture is beyond Epic we've NEVER seen Ippo look like this before a fight.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I'm also really excited with these spoilers.

On another note, did you guys know that the Major mangaka started a new manga about boxing? I'm interested to see how he will write it and to see similarities and differences with Hajime no Ippo.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 25, 2011)

Maybe he wasn't jokin' when he said it wouldn't take long...


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

Yea Alot of people are thinking some jhow KOjima is going to make Ippo struggle I dont see that.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 25, 2011)

Personally I'm still blinded by his gloves explosion.. :33


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

how awesome would it be if it like totally 1 round Ko'd this dude.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 25, 2011)

WTF i thought its was mashiba for a second :amazed and is it me or Kojima looks alot bigger than before...


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 25, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Alright we get it already, stop with the damn buildup. Get on with the fight. Me thinks there is this much build up to fill this arc, because the actual fight will only be 1 or 2 chapters.


----------



## Darth (Mar 25, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Personally I'm still blinded by his gloves explosion.. :33



Where did all the toothpicks come from!?


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Yea Alot of people are thinking some jhow KOjima is going to make Ippo struggle I dont see that.



Don't do that would be bad and unnecessary writing and a waste of chapters of this big build( and it looks for the spoilers the match still doesn't begin), if Ippo kill him in one round also doesn't prove much, Kojima just a Japanese ranker  and Ippo past rivals expect this to end fast too.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Don't do that would be bad and unnecessary writing and a waste of chapters of this big build, if Ippo kill him in one round also doesn't prove much, Kojima just a Japanese ranker  and Ippo past rivals expect this to end fast too.



You could easily flip that and say how would ippo look struggling against a low ranked Japanese boxer


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 25, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> Yeah, I'm also really excited with these spoilers.
> 
> On another note, did you guys know that the Major mangaka started a new manga about boxing? I'm interested to see how he will write it and to see similarities and differences with Hajime no Ippo.



Another boxing series from the same author!


_In hushed whisper: _ Awesome!


----------



## mumyoryu (Mar 25, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Another boxing series from the same author!
> 
> 
> _In hushed whisper: _ Awesome!


Takuya Mitsuda =/= George Morikawa? Or am I missing something here? 

@spoiler - hope we see the actual ring entrances in this chapter. Ippo's probably going to give Kojima the stink eye


----------



## insi_tv (Mar 25, 2011)

ommgggggggggg, i think i just jizz'd ma pants! friggin epic ippo


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 25, 2011)

mumyoryu said:


> Takuya Mitsuda =/= George Morikawa? Or am I missing something here?
> 
> @spoiler - hope we see the actual ring entrances in this chapter. Ippo's probably going to give Kojima the stink eye



I thought he was talking about him.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

so everyone vote what they think is going to happen!


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> You could easily flip that and say how would ippo look struggling against a low ranked Japanese boxer



No when so many build was made, at this point doing what you want would be trollish.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

Honestly he really shouldn't struggle against this dude at all.  2 weight classes above or not.  Ippo should be at the point where he is read to travel and hit the world stage.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Honestly he really shouldn't struggle against this dude at all.  2 weight classes above or not.  Ippo should be at the point where he is read to travel and hit the world stage.



But isn't Ippo already doing some world level matches Sisfa,Gedo Woli? or you are saying challenging Martinez? he would murder current Ippo at this point.

Most likely the struggling gonna be because of that weak point than Kojima size and weigh difference, Ippo would be lucky that wasn't one exploited by previous challengers, just Imagine something like that in the hands of Gedo, he almost defeat Ippo without preparation.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 25, 2011)

When I say world matches I mean relinquish his belt and go for others.


----------



## Solon Solute (Mar 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> so everyone vote what they think is going to happen!



Ippo utterly dominates revealing to everyone (including his past opponents) that he has an animal side not to be fucked with. And hopefully after that he heads for the World Stage.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> When I say world matches I mean relinquish his belt and go for others.



But with Miyata fucking all for the  RBJ match,Kamogawa and Ippo already have their plan of becoming the unofficial king of OPBF.

But I would luv that he does that  too, but I doubt the Itagaki thing gonna end just like that.


----------



## Agmaster (Mar 25, 2011)

Ippo got green eyes before the fight starts?  Confused...green eyes normally means failed comeback.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 25, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> But with Miyata fucking all for the  RBJ match,Kamogawa and Ippo already have their plan of becoming the unofficial king of OPBF.
> 
> But I would luv that he does that  too, but I doubt the Itagaki thing gonna end just like that.



Ippo is already the number two in the OBPDF.. And ranked 9th in the world.. Time to aim for the belt..


----------



## Inugami (Mar 25, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Ippo is already the number two in the OBPDF.. And ranked 9th in the world.. Time to aim for the belt..



I still think he gonna go for one more before that, and it would be a waste with all this plot Itagaki has been doing lately, and I'm a person that doesn't like Itagaki .

HNI is a slow paced manga, I don't think Morikawa gonna change that, if he really wanted Itagaki would get a minor character treatment like Geromichi and Miyata would lose his match with RBJ.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 25, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> that picture is beyond Epic we've NEVER seen Ippo look like this before a fight.



Seriously, only pride would stop me walking out of the ring.


----------



## matmini (Mar 25, 2011)

Ippo is going to completely annihilate this dude!!! Either the guy is going to break his hand when he shows ippo's weakness or ippo will dodge it and just kill him. I really think that there will be a serious injury and that this new look is of confidence that he needs to be a successful world competitor. I mean look at Takamura he's a great example of a world stage attitude.

Oh yeah after ippo wins this fight him and Kumi are gonna get it on cause he'll actually talk to her


----------



## Fran (Mar 25, 2011)

on an unrelated note, in this chapter, okita has grown a fucking epic mustache, makes him look mexican 


edit: WOOOT

*THE BET*


*Spoiler*: _Boku No Pico Set_ 






​


​Armpits and Blinky are betting on who will get the first punch in the match between Ippo and Kojima.
If Ippo gets the first punch, Blinky wins, and Armpits will have to wear the Boku No Pico set.
If Kojima gets the first punch, Mattaru wins, and Blinky will have to wear the Boku No Pico set.

*For one week!*

You can't add pussyfaget things like "I lost a bet" and stuff. Man up and take it.


----------



## FinalDragon13 (Mar 27, 2011)

*If Hajime No Ippo lasts another 10 years*

Okay i just saw this in the naruto manga section, but thought it would be interesting to ask Ippo fans,

But I know its almost been 20 years since Hajime no Ippo started, and I'm sure no one here has been with it since the start, but would any of you guys actually still be interested in this 5 years, 10 years, or even another 20 years down the line?


the ways things are going the really big important fights are lasting anywhere from 30 to 50 chapters, which is a ridulous amount meaning, almost a whole year in real time equals about a week in Ippo time.  

I know I'm crazy obsessed with the manga, and have been for about 5 years now, but even though seems like it was just yesterday I started reading it.  

So who's gonna stick it out till the end?  With Takamura trying for 6 belts we have at the very least another 10 years of Ippo to go.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know where Ippo is going. It's been going on forever with not a whole lot of progression and when reading it I don't think about it ending.


----------



## typhoon72 (Mar 27, 2011)

I dont see why I would quit. Even if I am 30 by that time, reading Ippo and One Piece still only takes a few mins a week.


----------



## angieness (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll be annoyed but I'll probably stick with it until the end. It's kind of the same way with Naruto, even though it hasn't been very good for a while now, I still want to see how it ends so I still read every chapter.


----------



## Zaru (Mar 27, 2011)

I just recently caught up with it, which makes the pacing quite nice, but I can tell that enduring months of buildup for a filler fight (which we had just now) must be hard to tolerate.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes if Morikawa health is okay HNI can easily do another 10 years, and it looks like that's his intention, if he really wanted to speed things Itagaki should never existed or get a minor character treatment, and Miyata would lost his match with RBJ, and Ippo would already kick RBJ ass in the Philippines  in this moment...but no we are getting a match with a Japanese ranker xD.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't have a problem with it. I love all the sub-plots and all. The fight with most chapters was Ippo x Woli (30 chapters) and it was a BIG fight against a Martinez Junior. Aside from Ippo, Only Takamura (vs Eagle) and Miyata (vs RBJ) had fights with 20-30 chapters, so I don't see all that problem. I think by the end of this year we gonna have Ippo relinquishing the belt and going for the World, Itagaki as the Japanes champion and the setting for Takamura to win his 3rd world belt.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 27, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression Hajime no Ippo is ever going to end?


----------



## Kirito (Mar 27, 2011)

I've been reading this for 3 years now and it's still going strong. I mean if Takamura's gonna pull a Pac on us then why not?


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 27, 2011)

If ippo doesn't atleast try for a world title shot in the next 50 or so chapters I'll be pissed off, but I'll keep reading just for Takamura.


----------



## Velocity (Mar 27, 2011)

Ippo is never gonna end. It never has to, either. It could go for another twenty years if he really wanted it to. All he has to do is create more people for Ippo and others to fight.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Mar 28, 2011)

No doubt, I'll stick with it. There's too much that's good about the manga to drop it. Until it finishes, I'll be reading and enjoying it. Takamura is a lure for sure but I really wanna see Ippo go to the world stage and break some heads there


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Mar 28, 2011)

*hahaha DAAAYUMMMM*



Alien said:


>



yeah, don't look like this will take long at all!! Kojima will learn that you don't insult a man's religion easily


----------



## Punpun (Mar 28, 2011)

Armpits said:


> on an unrelated note, in this chapter, okita has grown a fucking epic mustache, makes him look mexican
> 
> 
> edit: WOOOT
> You can't add pussyfaget things like "I lost a bet" and stuff. Man up and take it.




You should be proud of wearing a boku no pico set..


----------



## Blinky (Mar 28, 2011)

Oh believe me he will.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Mar 28, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> If ippo doesn't atleast try for a world title shot in the next 50 or so chapters I'll be pissed off, but I'll keep reading just for Takamura.



You may as well prepare to get pissed off. 50 Chapters? ROFLS. I don't know WHY people refuse to listen to what Ippo's path to the #1 Ranking is-

Fighting EVERY champion in the Pacific til he becomes an "unofficial" OPBF Champion, which would then move him into contention to receive a title shot. 

I mean, he's only ranked 9th in the world right now-- he has NO rights to a title shot, and if he was actually accepted to one, he would get DESTROYED. 

People keep forgetting hes what? 22? He's not ready mentally or physically to fight "world" level opponents-- this is what each of his last three fights have been beating into our heads. 

Hell, he can't even use the final form of the Dempsey, yet-- his body isn't mature enough yet. What would you expect him to use against someone the featherweight caliber of Hawk, or Eagle, or hell, even Woli? 

But whatever, be pissed off when 50 chapters later, we are watching Ippo fail with Kumi again, or prepping for another Itagaki fight, or Aokimura in the Class A. 

*Kanye Shrug*


JihaD


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2011)

Being ranked no.9 in the world isn't exactly an ''Only'', if he faced other top 10 fighters he'd make top 5 within a year providing he wins.

In terms of body he is more than ready, his physical conditioning is almost absurd, with regards to the Dempsey Roll, I would rather he forget about that bullshit and focus on the basics, setting up his punches, cutting the ring off, slipping punches and what not.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 28, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You may as well prepare to get pissed off. 50 Chapters? ROFLS. I don't know WHY people refuse to listen to what Ippo's path to the #1 Ranking is-
> 
> Fighting EVERY champion in the Pacific til he becomes an "unofficial" OPBF Champion, which would then move him into contention to receive a title shot.




Finally someone that I can agree with his opinion about the current Ippo's situation, still I dont think he gonna go for all the champions, there are a   *bunch *of them, but hey! if Morikawa gonna do it that way, that's okay with me. 

I know people want the pace of the mange be more fast, but how many HNI are in existence? we aren't even the first generation of fans and I'm sure not the last xD.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Mar 28, 2011)

FinalDragon13 said:


> Okay i just saw this in the naruto manga section, but thought it would be interesting to ask Ippo fans,
> 
> But I know its almost been 20 years since Hajime no Ippo started, and I'm sure no one here has been with it since the start, but would any of you guys actually still be interested in this 5 years, 10 years, or even another 20 years down the line?
> 
> ...



I've read 800+ or whatever chapters, seen the animes, and purchased all the ps1 and ps2 games. I am a HNI fan until the series ends or I die. That's my level of fandom. 

Regarding how much longer the manga will last, i think ten yars is a fairly accurate guess. I think Takamura will acheive his goal, or at the very least, we will get to see the him fight for the heavyweight belt. Assuming either of those occur, we still have to settle up the Ippo vs Ricaro end-game, and more importantly, the final rematch of Sendo vs Ippo. Also, I think Aoki will be japanese champ by the end of the manga, but in typical aoki fashion he'll lose his status in his next fight.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 28, 2011)

Ippo beating Martinez will lose significance if things drag out too long. He isn't exactly getting any younger.

Also did anyone ever play with Martinez on victorious boxer? The guy was broken.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 28, 2011)

it should be noted also that Ippo has more fights than Takamura and how many belts does Taka has now?....yeah that's right!!!

...the author forgot who his main character is


----------



## Inugami (Mar 29, 2011)

Raviene said:


> it should be noted also that Ippo has more fights than Takamura and how many belts does Taka has now?....yeah that's right!!!
> 
> ...the author forgot who his main character is



This was you post 666? 

HNI still focused on Ippo imho, but yes Taka has a biggest goal so moar belts.


----------



## Raviene (Mar 29, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> This was you post 666?
> 
> HNI still focused on Ippo imho, but yes Taka has a biggest goal so moar belts.



i guess that's why i was playing the devils advocate  ..get it ...the devils advo...(yeah i know that was lame )

not like my past few posts didn't have my honest sentiment


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Mar 29, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> You may as well prepare to get pissed off. 50 Chapters? ROFLS. I don't know WHY people refuse to listen to what Ippo's path to the #1 Ranking is-
> 
> Fighting EVERY champion in the Pacific til he becomes an "unofficial" OPBF Champion, which would then move him into contention to receive a title shot.
> 
> ...



The pace of the manga is painfully slow.  Imagine how long it'll take him to defeat all 18 pacific champs?

Question what is Miyatas world ranking?


----------



## Gunners (Mar 29, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The pace of the manga is painfully slow.  Imagine how long it'll take him to defeat all 18 pacific champs?
> 
> Question what is Miyatas world ranking?



Should be in the top 5.


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 29, 2011)

Raviene said:


> it should be noted also that Ippo has more fights than Takamura and how many belts does Taka has now?....yeah that's right!!!
> 
> ...the author forgot who his main character is



I think it's more along the likes the bigger your title, the less you fight. When boxers first start off, they fight frequently. As they earn their accolades and the tougher matches start taking a toll, they start to fight less. Also keep in mind that Takamura was a champion way before Ippo even began boxing, so how would it look if he and Ippo were on the same level.


----------



## Fran (Mar 29, 2011)

> Also keep in mind that Takamura was a champion way before Ippo even began boxing



Nope, he got Japan championship title a little in to the series after beating YAJIMAAAA


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 29, 2011)

I think that the part of Takamura not having as many fights as Ippo is justified when you realize that Takamura is a big guy in a _small_ country.  It was already mention in the manga of how there weren't a lot of opponents for Takamura  to fight hence the reason for the hellish dieting and his ambition of taking on the world.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 30, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I think it's more along the likes the bigger your title, the less you fight. When boxers first start off, they fight frequently. As they earn their accolades and the tougher matches start taking a toll, they start to fight less.



Yeah, It's said during Date 2nd world title fight that Martinez has difficult to find opponents.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 30, 2011)

i've got a question : are we gonna get the raw in few hours?


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 30, 2011)

At least the Vinland Saga will finally show.


----------



## Eldrummer (Mar 31, 2011)

Some real spoilers by ParaParaJMO from DG forums who did read the chapter:


*Spoiler*: __ 



kojima reveals ippo's weakness and it does make sense. every time an opponent throws a jab, ippo ducks and goes forward and attacks. however, kojima says he'll intentionally throw a jab and when ippo slips it, he'll throw a left hook. i say for kojima's style and condition, it is a descent strategy.

and in the locker room, he actually feels that ippo's style is a good style and has a good coach. i mean, he beat guys like sendo and sawamura with it after all. he says he does feel sorry for talking all that shit but he is going to fight.


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2011)

He's definitely going to land the first punch :33


----------



## SaiST (Mar 31, 2011)

Having the plan revealed before the match makes me think that things aren't going to go so well for him.

Maybe you guys will get the flawless beatdown you've all been hoping for.


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2011)

That's what I think. I still hope he lands the first punch. And even if . . .


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kojima throws the left hook, Ippo should be able to endure it - and then what? Do the same thing over and over again? Ippo's got more than just a headslip and duck to get inside his space, he's got a fast dash too




honestly though, I thought Ippo's weakness would be the southpaw style. the only one he's fought, shigeru, kinda screwed him up hard.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> I think it's more along the likes the bigger your title, the less you fight. When boxers first start off, they fight frequently. As they earn their accolades and the tougher matches start taking a toll, they start to fight less. Also keep in mind that Takamura was a champion way before Ippo even began boxing, so how would it look if he and Ippo were on the same level.


Whilst this is partially true that principle wouldn't apply to Takamura/Ippo as their roles are literally reversed, Ippo usually catches a beating as opposed to Takamura who steam rolls his opposition. 

The reason why Takamura has a lower amount of fights was explained earlier in the series, they had a problem finding opponents for him in Japan due to his size.


----------



## Blinky (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



The fact that the plan was revealed before the match makes me think it won't work.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

I wonder if the guy's hand speed is fast or if he is underestimating how quickly Ippo closes the distance after slipping a punch.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 31, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Whilst this is partially true that principle wouldn't apply to Takamura/Ippo as their roles are literally reversed, Ippo usually catches a beating as opposed to Takamura who steam rolls his opposition.
> 
> The reason why Takamura has a lower amount of fights was explained earlier in the series, they had a problem finding opponents for him in Japan due to his size.



I just said that.


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> I just said that.


----------



## tfrankel (Mar 31, 2011)

Can I get a piece of that cookie


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 31, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



So his strategy is basically...hook off the jab? 

Wasn't Sanada particularly good at that technique? He jabbed, waited for Ippo to come in, then switched up into a lead hook:


*Spoiler*: __ 









If this guy has truly watched all of Ippo's fights, surely he should know that Ippo has already confronted this type of technique before...and Ippo is a hell of a lot more experienced now than he was then. Or is this guy planning to do something different? I'll wait for the actual scanslation so I can see what he's planning, but it doesn't sound particularly promising.




That cookie looks damned good.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 31, 2011)

the plan revealed before the fight? Sorry for Kojima fans but i think he made his latest and biggest mistake cuz Violent Ippo may not react the same way as the original Ippo and therefore he will crap the taste out of kojima ass. Oh and it's too late for apologize, think before acting Kojima


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 31, 2011)

Chapter 136


----------



## Gunners (Mar 31, 2011)

Dream Brother said:
			
		

> I'll wait for the actual scanslation so I can see what he's planning, but it doesn't sound particularly promising.


Short wait . 

It looks like this guy is going to get a hurting.
_____
I think the guy is overlooking Ippo punching to the body instead of rising upwards.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 31, 2011)

Check out the melted chocolate chip on the lower right side - it's like being fused with another chocolate chip, but at the same time, it's clawing to its individuality, refusing to be taking into the whole of the cookie collective. An epic struggle.

Kojima is like that chocolate chip, he's going in expecting to join the collective of the boxers who fell to Ippo - but at the same time, he wants desperately to look them in the eye and say, "look at that, I gave him as good of a go as any of you."

With his plan already unveiled, signs point to him being on the underside of the cookie instead of the top.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2011)

SaiST said:


> Having the plan revealed before the match makes me think that things aren't going to go so well for him.
> 
> Maybe you guys will get the flawless beatdown you've all been hoping for.


.

Yes and more when he said it in a cocky way also his body didn't get bigger ala Sendo, but when he was left alone and admitted Ippo greatness makes me think he isn't going to go down that fast.


----------



## Punpun (Mar 31, 2011)

Kojima got dumped by his wife.. poor guy will really lose everything.

@Oxvial, not after Ippo made a point to not waste a single punch.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Mar 31, 2011)

She told him that the baby she's carrying is Ippo's.


----------



## orochipein (Mar 31, 2011)

what the fuck is up with Kojima? Why he looks so pissed? oO

fenix down :


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Kojima got dumped by his wife.. poor guy will really lose everything.



So whaa you think was the last lines?
I bet something like this:

Dear Misato.

The match is finally coming up,I hope you
have a good time fighting Makunouichi-Kun
like you always wanted,I'm to scared to
watch, but...

The thought of you dying made me feel horny
so I decided to take the path of a cumdump
I leave you, but you are gonna still have a
important place on my heart.



Uploaded with


----------



## Wrath (Mar 31, 2011)

In fairness his plan was obvious all along.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2011)

Wrath said:


> In fairness his plan was obvious all along.



Also didn't some past boxers tried something similar? Gedo kind of pulled this plan on Ippo but of course he was a owner of godly footwork and defense.

And Kojima has...a broken right,a thin body with not much stamina and bad footwork, yes he sure has more power on his fist and he gonna try a damn counter but still.. .


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 31, 2011)

No wasted punches Ippo vs a guy underestimating his punches ability to KO him. If this isn't a one hit KO then Ippo is making the coach look bad


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Mar 31, 2011)

This will either go one of two ways. Either Kojima's plan works and he will stun ippo slightly before ippo destroys him, or his plan fails spectacularly and ippo destroys him. I can't see this fight lasting more than one round, two at the most.


----------



## Wrath (Mar 31, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> This will either go one of two ways. Either Kojima's plan works and he will stun ippo slightly before ippo destroys him, or his plan fails spectacularly and ippo destroys him. I can't see this fight lasting more than one round, two at the most.


Well of course not. If it goes even into the middle rounds then Ippo might as well have lost, because at that point his stamina advantage will be insane.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm actually looking forward to this fight. Just to see Ippo go serious and not waste punches. Come on Ippo can you fire up this manga for me again.


----------



## Yulwei (Mar 31, 2011)

The results of the coaches neck traing can't go to waste so Kojima will likely get one good hit in but after that I want to see him owned hard, sexually hard.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 31, 2011)

orochipein said:


> what the fuck is up with Kojima? Why he looks so pissed? oO
> 
> fenix down :



Maybe his wifey lost the baby.


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2011)

the wife's letter hanging on 'but..." :33 . . . Ohhhh. 
I hope Kojima comes through and whomps Ippo a few.


----------



## Dream Brother (Mar 31, 2011)

Mori is clearly going to April Fools troll everyone. Ippo will step into the ring all fired up. He'll dash in and Kojima will throw a perfect counter jab and KO him. We then get Kojima versus Woli to decide who gets to take on Martinez.


----------



## Fran (Mar 31, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Mori is clearly going to April Fools troll everyone. Ippo will step into the ring all fired up. He'll dash in and Kojima will throw a perfect counter jab and KO him. We then get Kojima versus Woli to decide who gets to take on Martinez.



 good theory thar db. kojima will silence the dempsey troll 

honestly though, it would be great if ippo lost. then he could have a comeback fight.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Mar 31, 2011)

All the foreshadowing has sealed a few points by the time that this fight is over with:

*Kojima's strategy will work but not how he's expecting. He will be able to connect on Ippo but it will be ineffective due to Ippo's training and his desire to prove Kamagawa's boxing

*Miyata's dad speaking to him was, in essence, a message to the readers of the manga "There will be a moment in this match that will snap you out of your funk. Burn it into your memory!!"

*Kojima is so obsessed with landing his own punches that he's overlooked Ippo's own power and now that power is even more effective (think on Takamura's words) due to his latest training. He will be the one hit by a truck

Lastly,

*Ippo was willing to overlook all the taunting Kojima did up until he bad-mouthed Kamagawa. He is, essentially, a father figure to all the fighters with Itagaki being the lone exception. Takamura's seriousness in the locker room reinforces this thought along with his blackout experience against Bryan Hawk remembering Genji being hit. Big mistake. Itagaki has been thinking on it lately and it's what's going to be revealed in this fight: Ippo will release his fury on Kojima and for all of his earlier opponents and fans, it will be something unlike anything Ippo has ever done to include the first time he revealed the Dempsey Roll. His eyes are telling the truth. He's mad but he's focused and more powerful to boot. Regardless of how long the match goes, Ippo is going to fight far differently than anyone imagines though most are thinking he'll win anyway. How he'll win will make the world take notice and, by my own thinking, Martinez may just be impressed enough to give Ippo a shot.


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2011)

JiraiyaPimp said:


> Regardless of how long the match goes, Ippo is going to fight far differently than anyone imagines though most are thinking he'll win anyway. How he'll win will make the world take notice and, by my own thinking, Martinez may just be impressed enough to give Ippo a shot.



Don't think so, because by plot Kojima is the underdog that all people in the arena expect to get fodderised round 1.

In order to get noticed Ippo needs to destroy the next OPBF contender, of course if he doesn't relinquish the belt after this.


----------



## Haohmaru (Mar 31, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Mori is clearly going to April Fools troll everyone. Ippo will step into the ring all fired up. He'll dash in and Kojima will throw a perfect counter jab and KO him. We then get Kojima versus Woli to decide who gets to take on Martinez.


Lawl this would be beyond hilarious. I'm predicting Ippo will see the counter coming from miles away. Cause a fighter like him knows his own weakness best. Besides people have told him about his weakness. Not only is he very vulnerable against counters, but his style is pretty simple.


----------



## Luckyday (Mar 31, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Don't think so, because by plot Kojima is the underdog that all people in the arena expect to get fodderised round 1.
> 
> In order to get noticed Ippo needs to destroy the next OPBF contender, of course if he doesn't relinquish the belt after this.



Maybe that's what going to make this fight interesting. Role-reversal!


----------



## Inugami (Mar 31, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> Maybe that's what going to make this fight interesting. Role-reversal!



LOL ,still wonder how Ippo gonna win this, his last matches finishing blows were kind of bland imo.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 1, 2011)

JiraiyaPimp said:


> How he'll win will make the world take notice and, by my own thinking, Martinez may just be impressed enough to give Ippo a shot.



No, just no. Martinez is lightyears ahead of Ippo. Did you not read the fight with Date? Martinez noted that he will not remain stagnant, that he too he will keep on improving. Basically, he told Date he became stronger than he was when they first fought, but still presently their roles are still the same. However, I do think if Ippo wins like a champion, and if Ricardo is watching him, he might begin to keep tabs on him.

Martinez countering Ippos Dempsey Roll head-on with 8 pin-point jabs was too epic D: 

And now I so want to read this fight. Kojima is definitely likeable. Out of all the opponents Ippo have faced, I prefer him the most besides Vorg, Sendo, Sawamura and Date.

Their faces at the end of the chap was great.


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 1, 2011)

I guess the use of spoiler tags are out so...

Since the Ippo counter strategy was revealed, I have no doubt now that Kojima is about to get brutalized. I was a little weary, since it looked like they were going to show it in the ring in which case Ippo would take damage. Since they showed it beforehand, that means that the counter strategy is going to fail and Ippo is going to stomp Kojima into the ground. I'm so excited, another two weeks and we might actually see some damn action!


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 1, 2011)

Armpits said:


> good theory thar db. kojima will silence the dempsey troll
> 
> honestly though, it would be great if ippo lost. then he could have a comeback fight.



At this point in the manga why would it be good Ippo lost 

Also with everyone watching his dreams would be dashed he'd lose the belt and his ranking, and this manga would go on for 80 more years.


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> At this point in the manga why would it be good Ippo lost



Because you and everyone else are expecting him to win, win and win?


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2011)

It could play like Mosley v Mayweather. The guy lands a punch that rocks Ippo then gets completely dominated for the rest of the fight.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 1, 2011)

Armpits said:


> Because you and everyone else are expecting him to win, win and win?



If you know anything about boxing, all the greats, WIN WIN and WIN.

If Ippo is suppose to become a great than thats exactly what he has to do.  Couple that in with its a shounen sports manga, he already had his humiliating loss.


----------



## Fran (Apr 1, 2011)

No they don't. Only a small handful of champions retired undefeated. 
And wouldn't this manga be so exciting if Ippo won every fight he had?
He's got to lose as champion at some point. He's lost to Date already, and he won't be JBC featherweight champ for much longer. I'm not saying it's Kojima he has to lose to, but he's definitely going to lose at some point.

Then we'll have the comeback fight!


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 1, 2011)

lol how no one mentioned any other part of my post beside the Martinez part. Remember Martinez own statement about Date during their fight. Date fought someone whose punches were equal to or GREATER THAN HIS OWN!! Martinez is definitely on another level in the Ippo-verse but aiming for the world will eventually mean aiming for Martinez. Plus, I'd love to see what kind of training Ippo would do with Kamagawa and Date both training him.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2011)

Kojima is going to keep rising from the mat like a fucking zombie. With the level of determnation he has Ippo may find it hard to put this challenger down.

*Will cheer for Kojima*


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Will cheer for Kojima*



Me too, but after the crap Ippo said at the ending of RBJ vs Miyata  I just can't cheer for him.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 1, 2011)

Ippo should just bang away at his body, he wouldn't get up then.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 1, 2011)

In Ippoworld spirit > All

Like I keep saying, Kojima's determination reminds me of no one more than the protagonists.



Oxvial said:


> Me too, but after the crap Ippo said at the ending of RBJ vs Miyata  I just can't cheer for him.



What did he say?


----------



## orochipein (Apr 1, 2011)

spoiler already




lmfao at Kojima, i'll cheer him too^^


----------



## Punpun (Apr 1, 2011)

It didn't begin yet.. for god sake.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> What did he say?



Ch.19
Ch.19

Mori just ruined the Ippo character for me.



orochipein said:


> spoiler already
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL he looks so funny. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Wonder what Takamura and Itagaki are talking , look serious.

And I'm gonna make the obvious joke before someone reply to me.

''They are worried because Ippo gonna commit murder''


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Ch.19
> Ch.19
> 
> Mori just ruined the Ippo character for me.



Ippo's been gay for Miyata for a long ass time, if you only realised it then you must have been wearing blinkers. Ippo's motivations are as follows, in this order:
1 Catch up to/beat/impress Miyata
2 Impress the Coach
3 Find out what it means to be strong


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 1, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Ch.19
> Ch.19
> 
> Mori just ruined the Ippo character for me.
> ...



How is Ippo ruined?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 1, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Ippo's been gay for Miyata for a long ass time, if you only realised it then you must have been wearing blinkers. Ippo's motivations



But he never stated that hes okay with never catch up with Miyata before ...a dude with a mentality like that  shouldn't never think to challenge Martinez.

I had hopes that Kojima was going to man up Ippo but this recent chapter make me doubt about that... well hope the match starts next week.


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 2, 2011)

Man this is getting me exited for this fight... I really want Ippo to win this one easily and show that he deserve to be the champion.. he need to win by a landslide like takamura does most of the time...and then ippo can concentrate on taking the world


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 2, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Ippo's been gay for Miyata for a long ass time, if you only realised it then you must have been wearing blinkers.





I love the face he makes here
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmHWQmX1AQ8[/YOUTUBE]

"Miyata-Kun no?" :3


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 2, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Ippo's been gay for Miyata for a long ass time, if you only realised it then you must have been wearing blinkers.



Ultimate proof, lol : facts


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 2, 2011)

That link actually made me go back and read old HnI chapters. So much fun.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 3, 2011)

translation

chapter 931

//edit
way too short


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2011)

13 Pages? Really?


----------



## Falco-san (Apr 3, 2011)

IPPO IS WHAT!?
WHAAAAT!? :uwa


----------



## Punpun (Apr 3, 2011)

He did the same for Woli match. 

Maybe we will see the beginning of this fight the chapter after the next one..


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah lol, Ippo entering the ring will probably take the whole next chapter.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 3, 2011)

Those are all the pages? hmm yes it looks like next chap gonna end at them staring at each other and touching gloves.

chapter after that the match begins.

I feel Itagaki gonna play a important role this time and not gonna repeat Takamura's advice to Ippo in order to see him more bloodslusted.

Ippo gonna murder Kojima in the ring. after that HNI ends and Hajime no Kazuto begins!
the history of a young man that took the path of boxing in order to get revenge of the person that took his dad life.


----------



## orochipein (Apr 3, 2011)

13 pages? what the fuck is that ? it's way too short besides this chapter make me worrying about this fight, Ippo is what goddamnit!!!


----------



## Zaru (Apr 3, 2011)

This can go two ways, imo:

1) Kojima gets destroyed horribly

2) Ippo breaks up from his usual patterns due to his anger, which Kojima uses to land some heavy punches. Ippo only manages to win by calming the fuck down.

Either way I don't see how Ippo is gonna learn much from this, so I'm hoping for a third option I can't think of yet.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2011)

To be honest I don't see this fight having a pretty end, the guy has weakened his resistance by dropping weight but ignoring all of that the fact that his wife is expecting a child ( who will be named after Ippo) gives me the impression that the ending will be somewhat tragic =/


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 3, 2011)

If Ippo don't put this guy into a coma, I am going to be seriously pissed. All this gdamn buildup, I need to see the challenger get disfigured or something. I hate this 13 page crap!


----------



## orochipein (Apr 3, 2011)

Well this match is all about Ippo with murderous intent, and Itagaki wanted to see that so badly that i think like ya oxvial, someone is going to die


----------



## Fran (Apr 3, 2011)

What a fucking terrible chapter, bwahahahahah. At least Kojima is good in spirits.
Land the first blow please.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 3, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> If Ippo don't put this guy *into a coma*, I am going to be seriously pissed. All this gdamn buildup, I need to see the challenger get disfigured or something. I hate this 13 page crap!



Ippo career would get into coma too , Ippo's mind already a trainwreck with just some trash talking bluff that he didn't even sleep, now I can't see him recover after something tragic like putting Kojima into a coma.

BUT, If Itagaki let his curiosity win  and doesn't do what Taka said, this would be a Shigeta 2.0 scenario, and that would be okay with me.

BTW all this bloodlust convo's makes me realize...we need a Sendo match asap...he would  murder someone in the ring and grin like a devil after that.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> This can go two ways, imo:
> 
> 1) Kojima gets destroyed horribly
> 
> ...



People start using superpowers like that tennis manga?


----------



## Alien (Apr 3, 2011)

13 pages

WAT

get on with it


----------



## orochipein (Apr 3, 2011)

bloodlusted Ippo = facts

But i guess Kojima will put up a good fight


----------



## G-Man (Apr 3, 2011)

Zaru said:


> This can go two ways, imo:
> 
> 1) Kojima gets destroyed horribly
> 
> ...



God, I hope its Option 2!  I would be so pissed off if we had all this build-up, all this time-wasting BS, only for Ippo to one-shot the guy!  I mean, a whole arc dedicated to Ippo demolishing an opponent in one round?  Really, Morikawa?  That only way I could accept Option 1 is if Ippo really beats the guy bloody.  Like, even Takamura is afraid of him (for a second or two) after seeing how Ippo mauls the guy!

I'm thinking/hoping its Option 2, because this sets up Itagaki's inevitable face-heel turn!  He doesn't tell Ippo to remember the advice because he wants to see what he thinks will be an Ippo who is truly serious (admiration my ass, he wants to see if he can beat an Ippo who is at his best; he's a sly-version of Miyata like that).  He sees Ippo almost get destroyed because of his anger making him careless, and now that he's seen what he thinks is Ippo's true seriousness and isn't impressed he's going to start thinking he can beat Ippo himself by playing on his emotions.  He eventually leaves the gym so he can challenge Ippo, but by the time he finally gets his match, Ippo has overcome the emotional weakness and instead of making him lose focus, Itagaki's mindgames only make Ippo fight harder (and get over any hesitation he had of fighting Itagaki)!


----------



## Punpun (Apr 3, 2011)

Not if Ippo throw "perfect punch" like you think he will..


----------



## blueblip (Apr 3, 2011)

G-Man said:


> God, I hope its Option 2!  I would be so pissed off if we had all this build-up, all this time-wasting BS, only for Ippo to one-shot the guy!  I mean, a whole arc dedicated to Ippo demolishing an opponent in one round?  Really, Morikawa?  That only way I could accept Option 1 is if Ippo really beats the guy bloody.  Like, even Takamura is afraid of him (for a second or two) after seeing how Ippo mauls the guy!
> 
> I'm thinking/hoping its Option 2, because this sets up Itagaki's inevitable face-heel turn!  He doesn't tell Ippo to remember the advice because he wants to see what he thinks will be an Ippo who is truly serious (admiration my ass, he wants to see if he can beat an Ippo who is at his best; he's a sly-version of Miyata like that).  He sees Ippo almost get destroyed because of his anger making him careless, and now that he's seen what he thinks is Ippo's true seriousness and isn't impressed he's going to start thinking he can beat Ippo himself by playing on his emotions.  He eventually leaves the gym so he can challenge Ippo, but by the time he finally gets his match, Ippo has overcome the emotional weakness and instead of making him lose focus, Itagaki's mindgames only make Ippo fight harder (and get over any hesitation he had of fighting Itagaki)!


Heh. I'm genuinely hoping Ippo does one-shot him. Frankly speaking, I want Ippo to show he's a champ for once. Remember the Date fight? How Takamura said all champions have a special 'something' to them that not even rank 1 boxers have? Well, Ippo has never shown that special something, and I'm hoping he does it in this match. Otherwise, forget about the world.

Although I like your idea for an Itagaki setup. The only problem I have with that is Ippo. Unless Itagaki does something to Ippo's mother directly, I doubt he would ever get angry enough to stay mad at Itagaki. Ippo's weird that way.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 3, 2011)

Yeah, I don't like the fact that it's a 13 page chapter and all, but Morikawa always did it. In Woli fight we had a 9 page chapter. I'm ok with that because he's been doing Hajime no Ippo for 20+ years WEEKLY (with a few breaks). I think it's better that way than turning it into a monthly manga.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 3, 2011)

tfrankel said:


> Ultimate proof, lol : I don't think so


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 3, 2011)

blueblip said:


> Heh. I'm genuinely hoping Ippo does one-shot him. Frankly speaking, I want Ippo to show he's a champ for once. Remember the Date fight? How Takamura said all champions have a special 'something' to them that not even rank 1 boxers have? Well, Ippo has never shown that special something, and I'm hoping he does it in this match. Otherwise, forget about the world.



He shows it every match.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (Apr 3, 2011)

Lyra said:


> People start using superpowers like that tennis manga?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 3, 2011)

The greatest fight, heck maybe one of the greatest fight put on manga, was definitly Takamura vs Hawk.. there I wanted to say it. :33


----------



## orochipein (Apr 3, 2011)

G-Man said:


> I'm thinking/hoping its Option 2, because this sets up Itagaki's inevitable face-heel turn!  He doesn't tell Ippo to remember the advice because he wants to see what he thinks will be an Ippo who is truly serious (admiration my ass, he wants to see if he can beat an Ippo who is at his best; he's a sly-version of Miyata like that).  He sees Ippo almost get destroyed because of his anger making him careless, and now that he's seen what he thinks is Ippo's true seriousness and isn't impressed he's going to start thinking he can beat Ippo himself by playing on his emotions.  He eventually leaves the gym so he can challenge Ippo, but by the time he finally gets his match, Ippo has overcome the emotional weakness and instead of making him lose focus, Itagaki's mindgames only make Ippo fight harder (and get over any hesitation he had of fighting Itagaki)!



it's the other way around, don't forget that Kojima believes in his strategy cuz he thinks he's gonna fight the regular Ippo and therefore the one who uses the same style of boxing. Unfortunately for him, Ippo is turning into satsui no hadou ni mezzameta Ippo and his style will totally change from his regular counterpart like Takamura already pointed out. He's gonna pull a Takamru's rage mode plus the killer intent, so Conclusion = rip Kojima


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 3, 2011)

I wonder if the new chapter will show up this week or next week.


----------



## DocTerror (Apr 3, 2011)

I think Takamura was gonna say Ippo is gonna be fighting on instinct alone, which makes sense. Hes always thinking when hes fighting but his lack of sleep will get in way of that.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 3, 2011)

With the exception of that artist I wonder how Ippo's previous bullies feel watching him shine. My stomach would personally turn knowing I was literally playing around with an explosive without knowing it


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 3, 2011)

Prediction for the next chapter - Just before the gong rings, Itagaki gets over his curiosity and tells Ippo to remember Takamura's words. 

After being told to remember the mantra, the panel does a close-up of Ippo's grinning mouth. "Takamura told me to remember the faces of everyone I fought everytime I got hit." he says. 

Next panel zooms out to show Ippo in a Sawamura devil like bloodlust hungry smile - "I don't need to remember a single thing, cause I won't even be touched."


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 3, 2011)

I already seen his devil smile.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 4, 2011)

Gunners said:


> With the exception of that artist I wonder how Ippo's previous bullies feel watching him shine. My stomach would personally turn knowing I was literally playing around with an explosive without knowing it



Well the high school bullies respected him when it was know he was doing boxing.

Of course bullies before them shitted their pants, but sure those aholes are bragging they bullied the Japanese champion  .


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 4, 2011)

Man this fight will be so unpredictable... anything could happen... the 3 possibilities that are the most likely to happen is..1: Ippo kills the guy (literally) 2... Ippo injure him seriously..... 3: Ippo just beat him easily... but at this point I dont see the challenger winning anymore...the question is how far is ippo going to go.... but still.. at this point anything can happen


----------



## Blinky (Apr 4, 2011)

The build up to this fight was shorter than say.. Woli, but it was a lot more effective. 

Honestly this does seem like Ippo will finally learn to fight like a champion.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 4, 2011)

Ippos lack of sleep means hes gonna fall asleep for a split second and then Kojima hits him with that counter


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 4, 2011)

Ippo will fight like a Champ.  No way is this guy going to pressure Ippo.  What everyone will see for the first time is Ippo fighting like a champ and not a challenger.


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 4, 2011)

I think I have solved the mystery. Ippo is gonna challenge the world. He is going to use nothing but his left to win this match.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 4, 2011)

only Takamura can do such a thing


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 4, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> only Takamura can do such a thing



Mashiba pretty much did it to Kimura when they fought for the title. Only in the 6th or 7th round was Mashiba forced to use his right.


----------



## matmini (Apr 4, 2011)

Ippo 30 second KO.

Taka sees it and is like, "NO WAY IPPO WON THAT FAST!?!?! I'll win in 20 seconds!!"

He wins in 20 seconds then they all go sing karaoke


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 5, 2011)

so this is ippo's ssj moment.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

It will be fast. To stop the manga dragging out further Ippo needs a clear fast win, then he can progress to the world stage and chillout with the big league players.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 7, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> It will be fast. To stop the manga dragging out further Ippo needs a clear fast win, then he can progress to the world stage and chillout with the big league players.



Since when has Mori been worried about dragging out the manga? 

But yeah I think the general consensus is the fight won't be long in real time...I just hope it doesn't take up too many chapters


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 7, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I just hope it doesn't take up too many chapters



Seeing as how there are no chapters or spoilers out, I am going to start the betting at 4 chapters including the next one. Any takers?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Since when has Mori been worried about dragging out the manga?
> 
> But yeah I think the general consensus is the fight won't be long in real time...I just hope it doesn't take up too many chapters



Great post, Mori was always a slow paced mangaka,I have years reading this so I don't expect this to be a short match chapter wise, yes it could be just 3 rounds but still long.

Also wth people are you expecting  Ippo to take into the world stage this same year?...I'd say that would be on 2014 if we are lucky.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 7, 2011)

Ippo is n°9 on wbc. Turns out he has to be the wba champion in order to challenge Martinez.

And here we go easily for 5 more year.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 7, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Great post, Mori was always a slow paced mangaka,I have years reading this so I don't expect this to be a short match chapter wise, yes it could be just 3 rounds but still long.
> 
> Also wth people are you expecting  Ippo to take into the world stage this same year?...I'd say that would be on 2014 if we are lucky.



Indeed; the one with Karasawa took like like 7 chapters and it's was only two rounds.


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

I imagine 3 chapters; chapter 1 will be Ippo laying the beat down, chapter 2 will be flashbacks for the opponent, chapter 3 will be Ippo crushing all his resolve. 1 Round victory, and the opponent knocked out of the ring (maybe).

I'm probably too hopeful.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2011)

Blinky said:


> The build up to this fight was shorter than say.. Woli, but it was a lot more effective.
> 
> Honestly this does seem like Ippo will finally learn to fight like a champion.



Very effective built up, I'm really looking forward to this... though unlike the rest of you I don't want a one sided stomping.

Incidentally Kojima was introed back in 916 when he was punching that arcade machine. It's now 931 and the first blow hasn't been struck yet which means the build up will probably be 16 chapters.

Wolli was introduced in 856 and the first blow was 865, only 9 chapters.

Though admittedly the fight then went on for another 29 fucking chapters...

How did we survive 29 weeks of Wolli? Probably more if you include weeks where HnI wasn't released.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 7, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Also wth people are you expecting  Ippo to take into the world stage this same year?...I'd say that would be on 2014 if we are lucky.



I'm optimistic:
I bet he'll be fighting against his first world ranker when Takamura takes his third belt - IN VEGAS.

Sometime next year.


----------



## BVB (Apr 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> How did we survive 29 weeks of Wolli? Probably more if you include weeks where HnI wasn't released.



a miracle happened.

It's like the survival of the naruto filler after part1.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 7, 2011)

M?hrensalat said:


> a miracle happened.
> 
> It's like the survival of the naruto filler after part1.



At least then we had the manga ?___?


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 7, 2011)

woli was 29 weeks? felt like a year with weeks without chapters and chapters with 7 pages


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> How did we survive 29 weeks of Wolli? Probably more if you include weeks where HnI wasn't released.



Hahahaha I didn't! , I took a break of hni after the first 7-10 chapters of that match.

And of course I also didn't follow the Itagaki one, only match I want to watch about him is with Ippo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 7, 2011)

Is there a chap this week?


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

I think we had this weeks' release quite early. So I don't think so.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 7, 2011)

Plain Scarfs said:


> I think we had this weeks' release quite early. So I don't think so.



Oh I thought it was the past week chapter that got delayed..hmm I'm confused with the releases now .


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 7, 2011)

It's hard to keep track, maybe they've only just got on top of it again.


Like hell do I know.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 7, 2011)

Möhrensalat said:


> a miracle happened.
> 
> It's like the survival of the naruto filler after part1.



_The horror...the horror._


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 7, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> woli was 29 weeks? felt like a year with weeks without chapters and chapters with 7 pages



If I'm not mistaken, the whole fight (chapters 865-894) was done in 9 months, including the breaks and holidays.


----------



## Eloking (Apr 8, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> If I'm not mistaken, the whole fight (chapters 865-894) was done in 9 months, including the breaks and holidays.



Well in other words : Too fucking long!!


----------



## orochipein (Apr 8, 2011)

is there a chapter this week?


----------



## Kenshi (Apr 9, 2011)

Yep!

Spoilers are here:

ROFL!!  Oni tongue attack


----------



## Punpun (Apr 9, 2011)

So


*Spoiler*: __ 



 1 Round KO in only one chapter ? Maybe it will span for a couple more of chapter but well.


----------



## orochipein (Apr 9, 2011)

Mandom said:


> So
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






*Spoiler*: __ 



 i saw that too, omg evil Ippo is badass as hell, lool it looks like Kojima got destroyed in 1 round XD


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2011)

I only watched 3 pics on that spoilers.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Kojima doesn't even appear why people are with the 1 round thing? , just because of the last page that says 1R + something on Japanese? if anything this makes me think this isn't going to happen. 




Or there are more spoiler pics?


----------



## Plain Scarfs (Apr 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Called it.





Looking forward to the full chapter next week.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 9, 2011)

Watch again. The number are written in the background.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 9, 2011)

So the match _actually_ started?

This is the only pic I was able to see:


----------



## Punpun (Apr 9, 2011)

Here you can see it. Look nunder his head.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks. Looks like he's either (A) Holding his arms out in victory, 
or (B) Grabbing the ropes, facing his corner, waiting for the bell to ring. 

I hope its A, but something in my gut tells me its B.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 9, 2011)

Look like Ippo in the ropes with dat 1 round KO mentality .

Ippo warming his jab looks like the Tezuka zone.


----------



## Fran (Apr 9, 2011)

so ippo got the first punch in?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 9, 2011)

Someone gonna wear a Boku no pic set ?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 9, 2011)

BWAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHA 

delicious.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 9, 2011)

Can anyone translate that pic? I realize 1R means 1 round but I wonder what it says


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 9, 2011)

LOL @ TEzuka Zone nod.


----------



## freetgy (Apr 9, 2011)

doubt it started, it just short before it starts.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 9, 2011)

I hope we get see it tomorrow like we did last week.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 10, 2011)

Armpits said:


> so ippo got the first punch in?



You better hope that's the not the first image.


----------



## ssjian1 (Apr 11, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Can anyone translate that pic? I realize 1R means 1 round but I wonder what it says



It says, "A bloody premonition from the first round!"


----------



## Inugami (Apr 11, 2011)

Have you people saw this boxing manga?

It's pretty hilarious .

this?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 11, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Have you people saw this boxing manga?
> 
> It's pretty hilarious .
> 
> This answer your question?



That was actually decent. I wouldn't mind reading more of that. I looked it up and it says that the series is actually complete (10 volumes?) so the scanslations will hopefully come out regularly.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 11, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> That was actually decent. I wouldn't mind reading more of that. I looked it up and it says that the series is actually complete (10 volumes?) so the scanslations will hopefully come out regularly.



It would be perfect if the releases come in the meantime we wait for the HNI releases.

And talking about that I hope we get it today or tomorrow.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 11, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> That was actually decent. I wouldn't mind reading more of that. I looked it up and it says that the series is actually complete (10 volumes?) so the scanslations will hopefully come out regularly.



It's like Hajime no ippo meets Fancy Dansu.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 12, 2011)

looks really good, the puking haha


----------



## Haohmaru (Apr 12, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Have you people saw this boxing manga?
> 
> It's pretty hilarious .
> 
> just a shell


Lol that was awesome. It's a keeper alright.


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2011)

Kojima's child will be named after Ippo. I almost feel pity for the guy, but he's still a douche.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 12, 2011)

Ben Grimm said:


> Kojima's child will be named after Ippo. I almost feel pity for the guy, *but he's still a douche.*



Kojima's acting skills are so great that he even fool the readers .


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2011)

Yeah it's pretty clear that it was all an act 

Especially since.. he outright said it in the last chapter


----------



## Yulwei (Apr 12, 2011)

More's the pity then since he's unleashed the whatever creature currently personifies Ippo.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 12, 2011)

So, 932 is out. The size difference was visually stunning but...it's clear Ippo will take his punch. Then, he'll presume to demolish Kojima. Didn't get at all what Takamura meant as Ippo has brawled since fighting Sendo, actually Vorg. But I'm awaiting this like Christmas morning. Ippo came to the ring with a six-pack of whoopass!! 

CHEERS MATE!!


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2011)

ARGH COME ON IPPO PUNISH HIM.


----------



## Alien (Apr 12, 2011)

And even with Shikai he came out a lil' roughed up


----------



## Fran (Apr 12, 2011)

throw the first fucking punch already damnit


----------



## Velocity (Apr 12, 2011)

So Ippo's going into the fight with the wrong mentality, which isn't what the other guy actually wanted. So the turnaround for this match will be when Hisato realises that and tells Ippo his true reasons for wanting to fight. Ippo will regain his composure and wipe the guy out in a single round.


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 12, 2011)

Man, I can't wait for the next chapter, but now I'm kinda worried because maybe Ippo will fight bad. This fight will serve a purpose to the future role of Itagaki in the series. This could serve as a buil-up for Itagaki x Ippo but I would love to see it for Itagaki x Miyata (wishful thinking).


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 12, 2011)

He'll be off in the beginning forcing Itagaki to come to ringside and repeat Takamura's advice. After that, tune-in to whoopthejoker stupid. Can't wait!!!


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 12, 2011)

What I really missed was one more provocation by Kojima before the bell.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 12, 2011)

So yes like we discussed, the curiosity of Itagaki won...and is a good thing I was also curious has heck xD.

Miyata calls on worst scenario may happen, Ippo being a easy target for a counter? or Ippo killing Kojima in the ring and going emo afterward's ?...dunno but I really hope this starts next chap!



Eldrummer said:


> What I really missed was one more provocation by Kojima before the bell.



Yes! I luvd his trash talking antics.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 12, 2011)

Armpits said:


> throw the first fucking punch already damnit



You must really want to wear that set


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 12, 2011)

Evil Itagaki returned.


----------



## Guiness (Apr 12, 2011)

When is 933 coming out?


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 12, 2011)

whew...now I can stop checking every hour for the new chapter. Sigh...another weeks worth of waiting. Hope we get spoilers early again.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 12, 2011)

Just look at Itagaki's face here:



Totally reminds me of:



"Just as planned, Makunouchi."


----------



## Glued (Apr 12, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Kojima's acting skills are so great that he even fool the readers .



I understand why he did what he did, but it still doesn't change his actions.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 12, 2011)

JiraiyaPimp said:


> So, 932 is out. The size difference was visually stunning but...it's clear Ippo will take his punch. Then, he'll presume to demolish Kojima. Didn't get at all what Takamura meant as Ippo has brawled since fighting Sendo, actually Vorg. But I'm awaiting this like Christmas morning. Ippo came to the ring with a six-pack of whoopass!!
> 
> CHEERS MATE!!



Ippo has NEVER walked into a ring preparing to brawl. EVER. Even when he has gotten into brawls in the ring, it was while following the direct instructions of Kamagawa-- those very same instructions he didn't even listen to prior to this fight.

Hell, to be frank, the closest he got to brawling was with the Geromichi fight, when he just went in with the intent to drop him quickly. 

And if we are talking about brawling, we have to talk about when Taka "snapped" against Hawk-- that was Takamura throwing accurate punches with complete intent to kill... persumably, we have to see what/ if Ippo will reach that level of bloodlust. 


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (Apr 12, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> Just look at Itagaki's face here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm liking this side of Itagaki, hope he remains like that showing his dark side from time to time making more interesting Ippo vs Itagaki...well if happen and I really hope we get it.

If Ippo brawling doesn't work in this match I can see Itagaki has a challenger trash talking Ippo and even trying to steal Kumi just to piss him off like Kojima.




Ben Grimm said:


> I understand why he did what he did, but it still doesn't change his actions.



If you understand you should know he isn't a douche, a douche is more like Sawamura that hit Kumi,or Gedo disrespecting boxing with his money antics or even Mashiba that cheat in the past...of course they did their redemption now, perhaps you just don't like Kojima and that's all.

Kojima is doing what is needed for having a great match..just imagine how lame would be this if he was happy going from the beginning.

And don't get surprised if after the match he ask Ippo for an autograph, well if he can still move =S.


----------



## Eloking (Apr 13, 2011)

Dammit, this chapter just confirmed Ippo will have a hard time in this fight...I was hoping for a carnage or something...


----------



## luffyg2 (Apr 13, 2011)

This is becoming such a tease I want to see the match so much now... Ippo will kill that guy it seams... or he will render him unable to ever fight or stand up on his own again...thats what happen when you unleash the ippo


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 13, 2011)

He might have a rough spot or two but going in he'll probably knock the other guy about a fair bit. Because...



Lyra said:


> So Ippo's going into the fight with the wrong mentality, which isn't what the other guy actually wanted. So the turnaround for this match will be when Hisato realises that and tells Ippo his true reasons for wanting to fight. Ippo will regain his composure and wipe the guy out in a single round.



Ippo potentially brawling means he's unlikely to follow his honed habits so much. It could end with the Hisato's coach apologising in Ippo's dressing room for him afterwards, and only then does Ippo know the truth and give back the guy's severed head.

Earlier in the series and a fighter like Hisato would be tailor made for dempsey roll.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes this Ippo isn't the one Kojima watched soo much in the videos, so if Kojima doesn't have much experience with brawlers hes already done in one round.

This is interesting because this match could end building more tension between Itagaki and Ipp..... no not only Ippo but all the Kamogawa gym, perhaps even Miyata gonna end forcing him to go to the corner and repeat the advice if things go bad, or course it would be much more epic if Miyata is the one to repeat Taka's advice  to Ippo, but he isn't like that.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

Against his geromini (?) he went for the brawl, There's no way Kojima could endure the punishment Gero got. Not in his state.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 13, 2011)

I honestly have no idea what is going to happen next. The mangaka successfully confused me. This could go any way. Heck, Kumi could jump on the stage naked and suck Kojima off, it wouldn't even surprise me anymore.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I love how this fight could go in so many different directions. 

You know, for all the times words like trust and understanding and partnership has been used to glorify Ippo and Kamagawa's relationship, it's funny that we haven't seen jack shit of that stuff in this arc. Coach K has been absolutely oblivious to all the stuff going through his boxer. 

For his jerkiness, Itagaki is going to get if from Takamura after this. Hard. Depending on how everything goes, we might see Itagaki leave the gym, just as the belt leaves Ippo's grasp. 

This would set up Itagaki vs. Kojima, and later on, Itagaki vs Ippo.


----------



## freetgy (Apr 13, 2011)

predict classic ippo fight:
ippo struggles,
ippo concentrates on basics
ippo wins 

that formula worked for almost everyfight he had except 1-2


----------



## Wade (Apr 13, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> I love how this fight could go in so many different directions.
> 
> You know, for all the times words like trust and understanding and partnership has been used to glorify Ippo and Kamagawa's relationship, it's funny that we haven't seen jack shit of that stuff in this arc. Coach K has been absolutely oblivious to all the stuff going through his boxer.
> 
> ...



Takamura doesn't have the power to fire someone from the gym.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Fire him? I'm talking bout pummeling for being a sniveling/scheming ass. Maybe he won't go that far, but there will be some tension there after the fight. 
Itagaki isn't as emotionally fragile as he once was, so who knows. It would be the quickest way for the IppoGaki fight.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

Ippo losing the belt ? Come on.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Mori's got us believing anything can happen in the ring. I just wouldn't bet on him actually losing, that's all.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 13, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Ippo has NEVER walked into a ring preparing to brawl. EVER. Even when he has gotten into brawls in the ring, it was while following the direct instructions of Kamagawa-- those very same instructions he didn't even listen to prior to this fight.
> 
> Hell, to be frank, the closest he got to brawling was with the Geromichi fight, when he just went in with the intent to drop him quickly.
> 
> ...



Totally disagree. A brawl doesn't imply what Taka did to Bryan Hawk. Taka was unconcious. With both Vorg and Sendo, Ippo got into brawls. And with Sendo, who wouldn't back off but keep pushing forward, Ippo was prepared to brawl imo. Therefore, the Dempsey right off the bat. I don't follow your logic when mentioning Geromichi as Ippo was never in any real danger of losing that fight. Hell, I'd even say he was prepared to brawl against Sawamura to the point that he was willing to throw away his career to beat him. The way I understand brawl is in relation to bars. It is abandoning all defense and giving one's all to offense. In reference to this chapter, it just doesn't make sense as everyone is reading something different in Ippo. Hell, it could just be Morikawa's way of throwing the readers off to prepare for the unexpected. In this match, the main questions would be 'Can Ippo withstand his punches' and 'Will Ippo regain his focus'. However, all I see is Ippo focused. No wasted punches. Remembering the crap that's been said about the coach. But not a hint of losing. Ippo will have some trouble in this fight, for sure, but he's fighting a handicapped boxer already. 2nd Round KO is my prediction.


----------



## orochipein (Apr 13, 2011)

Itagaki's face : just as planned
Srsly, i'm hoping for a Ippo's rampage in the ring even though he isn't listening to the old man. I think it's time for Ippo to listen his instinct and fight on his own like Miyata did with Randy boy jr in the last round.

Eh btw, there's no chapter next week, wtf??


----------



## Inugami (Apr 13, 2011)

People are confused Ippo actually brawled boxers yes.. but because he was forced to do it on those matches, but just like Taka said this is the first time *he wants to brawl * someone, hes really mad at Kojima.

Something that really took time imo, heck this should of happened on the Sawamura match.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 13, 2011)

I think its interesting you guys think he lost his focused.  I think hes extremely focused. Hinted at the fact he wont waste a single punch.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

Yeah, It's just the author trying to misled us to make the fight exciting.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 13, 2011)

You know, I have to say...this is my favourite fight build-up since Randy/Miyata. Obviously the actual Miyata match turned out to be a farce and a massive anti-climax, but I still loved the build-up, and I think this has been a really good one too. 

I'm not sure if I buy this whole 'seriously hurt/piss off my hero to make him serious' angle, and there are a few other odd bits, but on the whole I think Kojima is a good character. I mean Ippo's recently gone up against Tarzan, Skeletor and Frankenstein (all horrendous matches which dragged on for far too long) so seeing this much more grounded/realistic type of opponent is a real breath of fresh air. (I've probably jinxed it now...Kojima is going to get in the ring and morph into an ogre with a chainsaw.)

There's also an oddly ominous feel surrounding this match, and I can't remember the last time that happened for an Ippo fight. The line on the last page of this chapter reinforced that: _'Forecast For The First Round: Blood!'_

I'm quite interested to see how this new mentality impacts Ippo. This match looks like it's going to be more about the psychological area than the superficial silliness we've had to put up with in the past, like Matrix moves or 'magic tricks', etc. This is the way it should be, Mori. Just please don't blow it for the actual fight...


----------



## Velocity (Apr 13, 2011)

I'm still waiting for super powers, y'know... 

But yeah, we're going to see the birth of Nega Ippo.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 13, 2011)

I think what will happen is that Ippo will be so focused he'll be blood lusted but also open to counters because of it.  But I hope I am wrong.  I hope he is ready to brawl, but is so extremely focused he wont be wasting a punch.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 13, 2011)

This match won't be that long, Kojima isn't in good shape.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Apr 13, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> This match won't be that long, Kojima isn't in good shape.



 your custom title


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2011)

I think after this fight Ippo will drop the "I'm fighting as the challenger" stuff (Until he actually fights a higher ranked champion).

Also the audiences are just as ugly as when the manga began:

be able to do this


----------



## Wade (Apr 13, 2011)

Georges is trying to make us believe this is a worst case scenario for Ippo to surprise us better when he crushes Kojima but that won't work. I saw through his plan.


----------



## ssj3boruto (Apr 13, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> I think after this fight Ippo will drop the "I'm fighting as the challenger" stuff (Until he actually fights a higher ranked champion).
> 
> Also the audiences are just as ugly as when the manga began:
> 
> be able to do this



Miyata and his trademark army of gnomes.

We did have a lead-in not too dissimilar to this with Kakawararararawhateverhisnamewas. But by the time he was in the ring Ippo was verified to be in perfect condition by everyone.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

Wrong thread..


----------



## Wade (Apr 13, 2011)

What's wrong with you ?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

That ain't the NBA thread. :33


----------



## Wade (Apr 13, 2011)




----------



## dream (Apr 13, 2011)

Hopefully this match will be good.  :/


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

Amare gf is way prettier than KD's one though.


----------



## Wade (Apr 13, 2011)

Who is KD ?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 13, 2011)

kevin Durant NBA super star lol


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (Apr 13, 2011)

JiraiyaPimp said:


> Totally disagree. A brawl doesn't imply what Taka did to Bryan Hawk. Taka was unconcious. With both Vorg and Sendo, Ippo got into brawls. And with Sendo, who wouldn't back off but keep pushing forward, Ippo was prepared to brawl imo. Therefore, the Dempsey right off the bat. I don't follow your logic when mentioning Geromichi as Ippo was never in any real danger of losing that fight. Hell, I'd even say he was prepared to brawl against Sawamura to the point that he was willing to throw away his career to beat him. The way I understand brawl is in relation to bars. It is abandoning all defense and giving one's all to offense. In reference to this chapter, it just doesn't make sense as everyone is reading something different in Ippo. Hell, it could just be Morikawa's way of throwing the readers off to prepare for the unexpected. In this match, the main questions would be 'Can Ippo withstand his punches' and 'Will Ippo regain his focus'. However, all I see is Ippo focused. No wasted punches. Remembering the crap that's been said about the coach. But not a hint of losing. Ippo will have some trouble in this fight, for sure, but he's fighting a handicapped boxer already. 2nd Round KO is my prediction.



Ippo's NEVER went into a match without a strategy, EVER. 

Go ahead, pick one. 

You are misinterpreting what a brawl in boxing ring is-- Ippo having NO strategy in his mind other than "hurt the other guy" is the definition of a brawl, at least as it refers to his fight in a boxing ring.  This fight will be the first where we actually see Ippo having only one thing on his mind-- hurting his opponent. 

In reference to the fights you were discussing, Ippo's PLAN with Sendo was to FORCE him into his style of match-- an infight. The Sendo fight wasn't the same at all. Sendo would have LOVED for Ippo to do nothing but stand still in ring and swing-- because Sendo probably would have won that battle. Ippo Dempey Rolling off the bat was designed to take Sendo by Suprise and control the pace of the fight, which it did.

As far as the Geromichi fight, him having a possiblity of winning or losing the fight wasn't the issue- Ippo throwing punches with the desire to end the fight quickly was. He was brawling with Geromichi because he wasn't following any specific strategy, other than" Don't get back up".

And the Taka moment, unconcious or not, WAS Taka brawling (or as Aokimura stated, he "snapped") Hence the reason it took Hawk by surprise. 

This fight will be interesting because we have seen Ippo desperate before, but we have never seen him simply out to hurt someone to prove a point.

Thanks Itagaki. 


JihaD


----------



## Punpun (Apr 13, 2011)

Takamura snapping was the best part of this manga. All the tension and build-up up to this point.. God Morikawa outdid himself there.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 14, 2011)

Simply out to hurt someone to prove a point?? 

This is boxing: Hurting your opponent to the point that he can no longer continue is the only key. As far as Ippo going into the ring without a strategy..he trained with a strategy in mind. He's just not considering it at the moment. In reference to your brawl definitions in analyzing his fights, Ippo has never backed down from a brawl. Just standing still against Sendo would have been paramount to suicide, or in this case, homicide. Lallapalooza anyone?

Now, considering that Kojima only has one good hand, will he be able to brawl? I think not. Think back on Ippo's fights and everytime he starts getting into it with someone trading punches (not blocking or dodging) THEY'RE BRAWLING!! His consideration of Geromichi came out of his kindness and the strategy there was to end the fight quickly. Even now, how can you say that there is no strategy? Ippo clearly has an idea of how he wants to fight even if no one else knows about it. In turn, mentioning Taka being unconcious, those weren't wild or uncontrolled punches, they were merely his body's memory of hitting the mitts. 

Ippo has never been the "prove a point" type of boxer anyway. His dream has never been to be the strongest. It has only been to understand what it means to be strong. As I referenced earlier in this thread, all the foreshadowing has been hinting at an Ippo whose mentality is completely opposite of Ippo's? What would that Makunouchi be like?

Let's wait it out and see..I'm all for Ippo winning this match. What I want to be blown away by is HOW HE DOES IT. Secretly, Kojima fears Ippo. He has no fallback strategy and for all that he has going for him, he's still a lame. Ippo himself said he won't waste any punches. The brawl definition goes right out the window with that statement. He is angry. He is motivated and he definitely wants to win but in consideration, methinks Takamura was speaking about Ippo's mindstate more than his actual fighting ability. Date said he was too tense. Miyata sais he looks "off". This is the separation happening already. Ippo has to be that kind of fighter now.  Just think about this:

If Ippo wants to end it early i.e. "this won't take long", what part of that indicates a brawl to you?


----------



## Sayonara (Apr 14, 2011)

For all its hype on a 'different Ippo' this just going end up being a case of same shit different ring. As much as we all want to see it, Ippo is not that guy, hes the innocent Miyata fanboy who will prevail with hardwork and determination and shit load of PIS.  I can see him starting of well , with this whole crazed thing going for him but eventually he will start getting knocked hard and reverts back to his oldself, hell when match over Ippo will probably want to be best friends.

I'd love to be wrong, but if everything up to now has shown anything its that Morikawa loves to milk this cash cow for all its worth.


----------



## Slider2011 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi everybody, I'm new here but have been reading and following your posts for quite some time 
At last I've decided to create an account and start joining this thread to share point of views with you 



Sayonara said:


> For all its hype on a 'different Ippo' this just going end up being a case of same shit different ring. As much as we all want to see it, Ippo is not that guy, hes the innocent Miyata fanboy who will prevail with hardwork and determination and shit load of PIS.  I can see him starting of well , with this whole crazed thing going for him but eventually he will start getting knocked hard and reverts back to his oldself, hell when match over Ippo will probably want to be best friends.
> 
> I'd love to be wrong, but if everything up to now has shown anything its that Morikawa loves to milk this cash cow for all its worth.


QFT, I completely agree with this.
For sure Ippo will revert to his usual style, since "brawling" (or whatever brutal fighting style we could call it) is not his "natural" way of boxing.
Mori wants to show us that you have to stay and be confident with yourself in order to win, not try to be someone else. Ippo will surely learn this the hard way, i.e. put too much "hate" in his fists, but maybe even not be able to connect, until he gets his mind back...


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 14, 2011)

Sayonara said:


> I'd love to be wrong, but if everything up to now has shown anything its that Morikawa loves to milk this cash cow for all its worth.



Did the match with Karasawa or the Philippine guy where he discovered the Dempsey roll not teach us anything? After Ippo goes through a great ordeal, he is occasionally thrown a bone right after. For example, he lost to Date...dominates the Philippine guy. He gets knocked unconscious for days by the counter dempsey strategy and is made to look like a fool, comes right back and destroys Karasawa.

What Morikawa is doing is the same thing he always does. After the Woli beating (I actually just rewatched it...really hurts I tell ya), we definitely have to get some Ippo domination. Ippo will definetely dominate this guy beyond any things we've seen before. I'm thinking that he will use the new modified Dempsey 2.0 which in turn will motivate Miyata and all the other boxers after seeing something so impossible. Why else would he bring in all the extra boxers and even miyata to see a 7th rank fight.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 17, 2011)

Spoiler pics for the next chapter are OUT!

O
M
F
G

OMFG

Holy Shit


*Spoiler*: __ 



Start the fucking fight already, Mori. 
Goddamn.


----------



## Fran (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo now has flashbacks and steels himself with resolve  gawd. I want my boku no burinki already


----------



## Punpun (Apr 17, 2011)

For real ? 

Ippo was already determined, what the fuck is this nonsensical chapter.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 17, 2011)

After the recent upsets in RL boxing I wonder if Kojima can pull this off


----------



## dream (Apr 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ippo needs more resolve?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 17, 2011)

George has a form of Aizehlmer.. That's the only reason there is such a development.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 17, 2011)

I can easily see Sendo thinking "That's more like it!!" Good stuff, indeed. Knock his azz ouch-out haha


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (Apr 17, 2011)

So new chapter comes out ... with nothing new happening?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 17, 2011)

Hahahaha Sendou just have the same impression has almost all of us, in one panel hes like ''great pwnage finally gonna begin!'' to....whaaaa!?


----------



## orochipein (Apr 17, 2011)

i can't belive that, tell me i'm dreaming right now, the fight didn't start actually? nooo that cannot be  WTF!!!

FU KUBO,


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2011)

While we wait for our beloved chapter get scanned, why we don't we discuss of which fight in Hajime no ippo was the most broken in the series? To me it was the ippo vs mashiba.


----------



## perman07 (Apr 18, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> While we wait for our beloved chapter get scanned, why we don't we discuss of which fight in Hajime no ippo was the most broken in the series? To me it was the ippo vs mashiba.


What do you mean by most broken?

No matter what you mean, I reckon one of Ippo's 3 latest matches would fulfill it cause they are all ludicrous in some way. Scratch J was just ridiculous. Amateur boxers could handle a straight forward charge like that, circling and appropriate punchies (sort of like bullfighters) would counter that shit perfectly.

The one against Malcolm Gedo was just unrealistic. If the glove was so lose that his depth perception got distorted, he would be able to feel just the gloves touching him.

Woli, I don't even have to say anything aboutthat one.

Anyways, this manga took a noticeable dive around when Ippo went international, or maybe even before that when he fought that old veteran who kept ducking. Before that, most matches felt like they had a basis in real boxing. Since then the outlandish elements have just been upped drastically. I would rather have matches that are slight repeats of earlier types of matches than for Morikawa to feel the need for every boxer to have something completely weird about him.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2011)

I just meant to say which fight he should have lost.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 18, 2011)

i hate to say that but he should've lost against woli. woli being beaten by this little taps 
hope we never see that monkey again


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm still wondering why Ippo ain't using the "haki punch", It would have done wonders against Woli. And no, we already knew Ippo had a tremendous power.. 5 inch punch and Tekken.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2011)

As for me, I just find it a little stupid that Ippo won the mashiba match *by just keep hitting* the elbow aka the hardest part of the human body.


----------



## Eloking (Apr 18, 2011)

Hmm well it's not actually all that stupid.

Boxing glove are way harder than people think, and the elbow also have no "fat" or muscle protection at all. While I was doing mitt with my partner, he accidentally miss the mitt and hit my elbow one time. It was numb for an hour of so and I had to take a little break.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2011)

Oh, okay.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 18, 2011)

Getting hit in the elbow hurts like fuck.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2011)

I guess another would Ryuhei vs Ippo or the one verse fisherman. Come to think of it, why or how did he manage to win those matches when he was hurting like hell?

If this manga was a seinen. He would've lost in those types of matches.


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 18, 2011)

Problem, fight fans?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 18, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> I guess another would Ryuhei vs Ippo or the one verse fisherman. Come to think of it, why or how did he manage to win those matches when he was hurting like hell?
> 
> If this manga was a seinen. He would've lost in those types of matches.



If this manga was a sennin Aokimura would have been killed in the ring or forced to retire from injuries.

Fuck sennin.

Also Kumi would have been raped.

By Takamura.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 18, 2011)

If this was a seinen and given Ippo retarded strength he would have already killed someone on the ring and would already have figth the world champion. 

What If are wonderful thing..


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 18, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> If this manga was a sennin Aokimura would have been killed in the ring or forced to retire from injuries.
> 
> Fuck sennin.
> 
> ...



All I know is that because it is a shounen it must follow shounen law.

.....No matter what.


----------



## Fran (Apr 18, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Also Kumi would have been raped.
> 
> By Takamura.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 18, 2011)

Morikawa would actually use seinen at his advantage to make things more slow!, Ippo would get a bunch of emo breakdown moments with in ring deaths being more bound to happen....have you people read Holyland? Ippo would be something like Kamishiro.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 19, 2011)

^ I  have however, that manga is more like fight club then hajime no ippo.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 19, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> ^ I  have however, that manga is more like fight club then hajime no ippo.



Yes but I was talking only about Ippo has being a mental wreck like Kamishiro if things were more dark.

Of course it would be awesome if RBJ actually countered the jolt like his dad and Miyata died in that fight, but we would get an awful  arc of Ippo being depressed has heck.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 19, 2011)

an awful arc of mourning ippo? i guess he would commit seppuku in case miyata dies before him


----------



## Punpun (Apr 19, 2011)

Then he would realize if Miyata couldn't achieve his dreams, he would do it in his place. X amount of arc where Ippo learns to be an outboxer and the art of countering.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 19, 2011)

That would be interesting to see.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 20, 2011)

Ippo would make a bad outboxer. Too small and he doesn't have long arms.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Apr 20, 2011)

Next two week, you mean.

Golden Week for the manga artists.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 20, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Next two week, you mean.
> 
> Golden Week for the manga artists.



Waaaa...oh shit


----------



## TecK - 2 - TorcH (Apr 20, 2011)

WHY THE HECK HASN'T THIS FIGHT STARTED YET?!!! URGH!!!


----------



## Fran (Apr 20, 2011)

smh, another week of nothing happening at all

it looks like kojima's taunts have had an effect though


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 20, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Next two week, you mean.
> 
> Golden Week for the manga artists.



I think there's a chapter next week in a double issue and after next week chapter, one week off for holiday.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 20, 2011)

"I don't want to look you in the eye !" Ippo gonna blind Kojima.


----------



## orochipein (Apr 20, 2011)

" where is the bell?" best troll ever, damn!!!


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 20, 2011)

........Fuck me.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 20, 2011)

That was just cruel, Mori.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 20, 2011)

what a tease 
so no chapter next week? or no chapter in 2 weeks? i'm confused


----------



## dream (Apr 20, 2011)

> so no chapter next week? or no chapter in 2 weeks? i'm confused



No chapter next week I believe.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 20, 2011)

No chap next week. None for the rest of the magnas either I guess. 

Knowing Mori, the next chapter will be about the full effects and reactions to Ippo's spirit crushing aura. 

And was that Ippo practicing the Woli-Slayer in the corner there?


----------



## mumyoryu (Apr 20, 2011)

orochipein said:


> " where is the bell?" best troll ever, damn!!!



Lol Mori, you fucking sadist.


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 20, 2011)

WTF...I mean come the F on. As if the past couple of weeks weren't bad enough. Start the damn fight already. There is no reason to be screwing us over like this...not after Woli dammit.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 20, 2011)

"Where is the bell!?" 
The content of this chapter could have been done in 5 pages! I just hope the payoff is worth it.

Dammit Mori, just give us another serious Takamura fight already! I'd be glad if that lasted 100 chapters if it's as good as the other two! Aren't we due one anyway? The gap between the Hawk fight and Eagle fight was approx 200 chaps give or take. It's been around 400 chapters since then...


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 20, 2011)

I'm starting to think that the man has writer's block. After doing 900 something chapters, the man has finally cracked under the pressure.


----------



## typhoon72 (Apr 20, 2011)

Really? Mori is slowly climbing his way to Kubo levels.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 20, 2011)

Kubo levels? 
Against this, Kubo looks like Usain Bolt.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2011)

The only way he get into Kubo league is if he make Ippo pwn Kojima in 30 seconds after all this big build.

Funny thing almost all people in this thread wants that.


----------



## insi_tv (Apr 21, 2011)

if it were kubo we wouldn't see the ring, you know, it's background


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> if it were kubo we wouldn't see the ring, you know, it's background



LoL...I was only talking about the trolling levels . now if he adopt his art style antics 

Hehehe wonder how HNI by Kubo hands would be....perhaps Itagaki would be a girl and get more panel time in order to put fanservice in the manga.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 21, 2011)

lmao Itagaki as a girl "MAKUNOICHI-KUUUN! MAKUNOICHI-KUUN!"

Thing is writing a boxing manga writers block is a hard thing to have. I think he just screwed himself with this Kojima build-up and he's probably not sure where to take it.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 21, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> LoL...I was only talking about the trolling levels . now if he adopt his art style antics
> 
> Hehehe wonder how HNI by Kubo hands would be....perhaps Itagaki would be a girl and get more panel time in order to put fanservice in the manga.





Razor Ramon HG said:


> lmao Itagaki as a girl "MAKUNOICHI-KUUUN! MAKUNOICHI-KUUN!"



More like Miyata would be the main character and Ippo would be the one "MIYATA-KUUUUN!"ing 
Oh wait, that is already happening


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 21, 2011)

Can't believe this fight has not started yet.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 21, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> lmao Itagaki as a girl "MAKUNOICHI-KUUUN! MAKUNOICHI-KUUN!"
> 
> Thing is writing a boxing manga writers block is a hard thing to have. I think he just screwed himself with this Kojima build-up and he's probably not sure where to take it.



So he doesn't have writer's block?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 21, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Can't believe this fight has not started yet.



It did. If that was normal Ippo he would have rushed and we would have seen some punch already. But this time it's special so he won't follow the habitual pattern. Easy as that.


----------



## JiraiyaPimp (Apr 21, 2011)

Well, in order to bait Ippo, Kojima is going to have to use his right. So, he throws a couple of half-hearted jabs to get Ippo to dash in but Ippo doesn't take it. Jabs, straights, jabs until Ippo makes his move. A quick dash in where Kojima can throw the left...and cleanly miss. Liver blow followed by Hurricane Makunouchi's storm of blows. Of course, his ribs will be broken after that liver blow and the follow-up will successfully put Kojima out of commission. Now, you don't have to worry about the next chapter. Here you have it!!


----------



## Punpun (Apr 21, 2011)

You missed the part where Ippo rips Kojima's eye.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 21, 2011)

Nah, Ippo's new strategy consist in him being on the corner doing nothing, Kojima just gonna be there getting his stamina wasted in sweats by  Ippo's pressure.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 21, 2011)

Then he gouges his eyes off.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 21, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Nah, Ippo's new strategy consist in him being on the corner doing nothing, Kojima just gonna be there getting his stamina wasted in sweats by  Ippo's pressure.



Now _that_ would be consider trolling.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 22, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> So he doesn't have writer's block?


I mean he probably doesn't have writers block in an overall sense as in he knows what's gonna happen after this fight etc. 

But I guess he does at the moment as I think he's struggling to put something together for this fight in particular. 

....or he's just trollin


----------



## Inugami (Apr 22, 2011)

Nah this isn't writer's block, that's Togashi xD...


----------



## Blinky (Apr 22, 2011)

He's just stalling.


----------



## gd131 (Apr 22, 2011)

when will the next chapter be released?


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 22, 2011)

^ the after next week, I've believe.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Apr 22, 2011)

it's not writers block, it's still better than the woli fight already.  i think after 20 years the manga just needs some major changes or to start heading towards it's conclusion


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 25, 2011)

Spoiler pics for the next chapta are out . . . 

HOLY SH - you know what, I'm not even gonna try to troll hype you guys up this time. 
Click expecting what you're expecting. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2011)

Hahahahaha. 

This fight will be over in 1 punch, there is no other way around. 

But oh god.


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 25, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Spoiler pics for the next chapta are out . . .
> 
> HOLY SH - you know what, I'm not even gonna try to troll hype you guys up this time.
> Click expecting what you're expecting.
> ...


----------



## Blinky (Apr 25, 2011)

what are you doing George.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2011)

Building the wait. Ippo looks really angry in the third image.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2011)

So there's really a next chapter?..

Da fuck are those pages? Kubo just become Morikawa new drink partner or whaaaa ?


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2011)

Oh come on, fight will be over in less than a round, that's why he is compensating here.. And it's not like the fight didn't began. Ippo is just not attacking.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Oh come on, fight will be over in less than a round, that's why he is compensating here.. And it's not like the fight didn't began. Ippo is just not attacking.



Damn I was trolling saying that was his new strategy..really didn't think Morikawa would do something like that...and Kojima looks tired .


----------



## Punpun (Apr 25, 2011)

Well looks like you predicted Morikawa. 

But if we get 5-6 page of Angry Ippo face it may be worth it really. :33

(The only way I would accept this though is if The fight ends abruptly once someone attacks)


----------



## Fran (Apr 25, 2011)

OLDEST RYOMA

No one has thrown a punch yet. This fucking bet . . .


----------



## Gunners (Apr 25, 2011)

The perfect response, seriously he is overcooking this.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 25, 2011)

Mandom said:


> Well looks like you predicted Morikawa.
> 
> But if we get 5-6 page of Angry Ippo face it may be worth it really. :33
> 
> (The only way I would accept this though is if The fight ends abruptly once someone attacks)



If this gonna be the pace of each second...I agree this gonna end in 1R.


----------



## Blinky (Apr 26, 2011)

Armpits said:


> OLDEST RYOMA
> 
> No one has thrown a punch yet. This fucking bet . . .



Maybe we should have bet on how many chapters it takes them to FUCKING MOVE.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

So what gets the loser? Itagaki/Woli set?


----------



## Blinky (Apr 26, 2011)

They get a Boku no Pico set. 

Which is a shotacon anime btw


----------



## Indignant Guile (Apr 26, 2011)

Godlike aura you got there Ippo.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 26, 2011)

Ippo has find a new way to finish his Japanese match.. Stay in the corner and Haki crush your opponents. Then k-o them.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 26, 2011)

Screw reading this weekly. I'll be back in a month or two


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

Blinky said:


> They get a Boku no Pico set.
> 
> Which is a shotacon anime btw



I google it...

I'm gonna feel bad for the loser...but hey I want to be on da bet!

I'm in the next chap Ippo gonna attack side.


----------



## Luckyday (Apr 26, 2011)

This is like DBZ's levels in trolling-not in the way of power levels- of wasting panels of panels of staring.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 26, 2011)

This fight better end with a 1-hit KO or something.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 26, 2011)

A ring out is also acceptable if you ask me. :33


----------



## Inugami (Apr 26, 2011)

What if Kojima collapses only with Ippo's pressure?, no punch was wasted.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 26, 2011)

No. It would be the second time we won't get Ippo comboing someone for the KO.


----------



## Slider2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

Luckyday said:


> This is like DBZ's levels in trolling-not in the way of power levels- of wasting panels of panels of staring.


Yeah, Ippo is maybe trying something new by focusing his energy and his mind, in order to teleport right in front of Kojima and hit him by surprise ?

...wait... Woli did that already...


----------



## Punpun (Apr 26, 2011)

As did Itagaki.


----------



## Izanami the god (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh shit ippo got punched first 

can I put spoilers


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 27, 2011)

as did miyata?  teleport punch style i mean.  so this is our new hxH?  wait it comes out still, so...


----------



## Eldrummer (Apr 28, 2011)

The chapter is out: straight up Bankai Ichigo


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Let the ragequit begin!


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I         lol'd


----------



## Redneck (Apr 28, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



One thing comes to my mind, KAAAAIIIIOOOOOOKEEEEEEENN!!

but srsly, this is ridiculous


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 28, 2011)

you got to be kidding me


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm actually surprised...building power? this is a new concept on hni, or I'm wrong?


----------



## Dream Brother (Apr 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]PYkIuxs4Jao[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2011)

^Just for the sake of  it I hope that happens next chap...and Kojima freaks the fuck out like Captain Ginyu xD..


----------



## Masai (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh, come on...


----------



## blueblip (Apr 28, 2011)

I predict not even punch will be thrown. Hisato will forfeit. Can't take the presshah!


----------



## Blinky (Apr 28, 2011)

Looks like I'll win.


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2011)

not that it matters, since mandom's already stolen the set i made.
silly of me to forget to put "DON'T STEAL THIS SET" on it.


last two chapters have been worse than woli chapters.


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh c'mon


----------



## Blinky (Apr 28, 2011)

In Woli chapters there were at least some punches.


----------



## Velocity (Apr 28, 2011)

And people say Kubo has pacing problems.


----------



## Masai (Apr 28, 2011)

Armpits said:


> not that it matters, since mandom's already stolen the set i made.
> silly of me to forget to put "DON'T STEAL THIS SET" on it.
> 
> 
> last two chapters have been worse than woli chapters.



Woli chapters were fine if you read it all in one go. This would be annoying even if the pages were bathed in gold.


----------



## Space (Apr 28, 2011)

correct me if I'm wrong, but that must've been one of the most boring chapter of manga in history


----------



## Blinky (Apr 28, 2011)

Masai said:


> Woli chapters were fine if you read it all in one go. This would be annoying even if the pages were bathed in gold.



I did read Woli all in one go. It sucked.


----------



## Punpun (Apr 28, 2011)

Armpits said:


> not that it matters, since mandom's already stolen the set i made.
> silly of me to forget to put "DON'T STEAL THIS SET" on it.



Like hell you won't be able to wear it when the result of your bet will be known.


----------



## Fran (Apr 28, 2011)

Hah, next year at this rate, Morikawa. 


I think Blinky's won this anyway, just look at that Ippo troll face.

Next Chapter: "TWO MINUTES HAVE PASSED AND NEITHER FIGHTERS HAVE MOVED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Blinky (Apr 28, 2011)

AND HE'S A CHARGIN HIS LAZOR


----------



## Wade (Apr 28, 2011)

Awesome chap. 

I was joking.


----------



## Slider2011 (Apr 28, 2011)

?Sharingan Squid? said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I         lol'd



*Spoiler*: __ 



I cried 





Dream Brother said:


> [YOUTUBE]PYkIuxs4Jao[/YOUTUBE]


Oh my God, English voices and yells are so awful  Original ones FTW !


----------



## Solon Solute (Apr 28, 2011)

Chapter was shit...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Apr 28, 2011)

Ironically, that was a very fast minute for a fight. 
Might be the swiftest minute Mori's ever depicted in a fight.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 28, 2011)

Slider2011 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goku sounds like a woman in the original version.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 28, 2011)

the pacing is horrible


----------



## blueblip (Apr 28, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Ironically, that was a very fast minute for a fight.
> Might be the swiftest minute Mori's ever depicted in a fight.


He could've at least made it into a whole round instead. But if this kind of pacing keeps up, we just might get our one round KO.

Or maybe they just keep staring at each other and Ippo gets his first decision fight.


----------



## Shade (Apr 28, 2011)

What the fuck, Mori?

Boxers can charge up their fists now? Is he going to throw a Falcon Punch after this?


----------



## Inugami (Apr 28, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Goku sounds like a woman in the original version.



Yes never liked original Goku voice.

We in Mexico got lucky. the same guy that did Bruce Willis voice did Goku..so was pretty cool.


----------



## Thor (Apr 28, 2011)

On the next episode of Ippo Ball Z......

 waste of a chapter.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 28, 2011)

Next chapter:

Itagaki: "YOU'RE GOING TO DESTROY THE WHOLE PLANET! SENPAAAAAAI! YOU'VE GOT TO STOP IT!!"


----------



## Alien (Apr 28, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> On the next episode of Ippo Ball Z......





/shitty edit lol


----------



## tfrankel (Apr 28, 2011)

Shade said:


> Is he going to throw a Falcon Punch after this?



I was seriously ROFL with that one. Prob cause smash brothers is my fav game of all time.


----------



## Zaru (Apr 28, 2011)

This chapter
Actually this whole fight

What the hell is going on


----------



## Wu Fei (Apr 28, 2011)

god damnit who the fuck is the mangaka for this shit


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 28, 2011)

Jeez stop complaining guys!
Just think about when....

OK I got nothing




Shade said:


> What the fuck, Mori?
> 
> Boxers can charge up their fists now? Is he going to throw a Falcon Punch after this?



Given Mori's trend for naming Takamura's opponents after birds of prey I wouldn't be surprised if the 168lb champ's surname is Falcon and he uses that punch 
If we even get there that is


----------



## dream (Apr 29, 2011)

I was expecting Ippo to move at the end but even that didn't happen.


----------



## Eloking (Apr 29, 2011)

Ok, now this fight is seriously starting to piss me off.


----------



## Jotun (Apr 29, 2011)

April has not been a good month for Ippo D:


----------



## Fran (Apr 29, 2011)

Morikawa uses Dempsey Troll, super effective.


----------



## orochipein (Apr 29, 2011)

ok it's official : Kubo write this arc while george write fullbring arc.


----------



## Wade (Apr 29, 2011)

But I thought there weren't supposed to be any chapter this week ?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 29, 2011)

Prob wont be a chapter next week now.


----------



## Wade (Apr 29, 2011)

That's what I assume too.

Good thing the latest chapter delieverd then.


----------



## Space (Apr 29, 2011)

Wade said:


> That's what I assume too.
> 
> Good thing the latest chapter delieverd then.



whatever it delivered, it wasn't a punch


----------



## Agmaster (Apr 29, 2011)

Ippos shoulda been motm for April.


----------



## Glued (Apr 30, 2011)

George is out of steam.


----------



## Thor (Apr 30, 2011)

I agree. This should be Ippo's last japanese title defense.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Apr 30, 2011)

Looks like all the WSJ spoilers are out. Roughly how long after do WSM spoilers come out? I hope we get some early ippo spoilers so we can be disappointed earlier!


----------



## Punpun (Apr 30, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> I agree. This should be Ippo's last japanese title defense.



When your national champion can makes you shit your pants just by looking at you I believe that yeah it's time to move on.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 30, 2011)

I still want Ippo vs Itagaki.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Apr 30, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I still want Ippo vs Itagaki.



Itagaki wins using just his left


----------



## Wade (Apr 30, 2011)

It's time for Ippo to take on Martinez. 800+ chapters is starting to be a lot. When will this end ?


----------



## Zaru (Apr 30, 2011)

Wade said:


> It's time for Ippo to take on Martinez. 800+ chapters is starting to be a lot. When will this end ?



You see that celebration for Kochikame recently?

That's HnI in 700 or so chapters. 

Ippo will have had 5 more fights by then.


----------



## Inugami (Apr 30, 2011)

Wade said:


> It's time for Ippo to take on Martinez. 800+ chapters is starting to be a lot. *When will this end ?*



Easily Mori can put 10 years.


----------



## Wade (Apr 30, 2011)

.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 5, 2011)

Anyone know if we get a chapter this week?
I've been reading old chapters during the wait. Mori's comedy is hilarious

Oh and I realized Ippo can't relinquish his belt til he's ranked no.1 in wbc cos of the route he's taking (being champion of all opbf champions). That sucks cos to defend his belt he has to take these mandatory challenges (i think kojima is one) as well as fight other nations. Not sure of his current rank but I think it's probably two more OPBF national champs, and maybe one more mandatory defence til he can finally hope to take a wbc title shot. 

So...maybe another 500 chapters


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 5, 2011)

Throw in a Woli rematch for good measure.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 5, 2011)

Indignant Guile said:


> Throw in a Woli rematch for good measure.



Oh hell naw


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 5, 2011)

A Saeki rematch then.

He'd be the perfect opponent for Ippo to show all he had learned in his Pacific Theater and combine them into a new Victory combo - Apply Super pressure, give some tekken love taps to slow him, then striking him with the Heart Breakshot, and then finishing him off with a Kaioken powered Jolt Uppercut of doom.


----------



## Wade (May 9, 2011)

There should be a new chapter this week.


----------



## orochipein (May 10, 2011)

Wade said:


> There should be a new chapter this week.




yeah i think so, spoiler may already be there but Mangahideout shut down. Anw can't wait for this chapter cuz the troll level will b over 9000


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2011)

yeah, RRR has been pretty fun so far. I wouldn't mind doing Boxercising at a gym like that myself.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 10, 2011)

I'm keeping up with RRR, yeah. Quite a fun read so far.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 10, 2011)

What's RRR?

Also no ippo spoilers?


----------



## Haohmaru (May 10, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> What's RRR?
> 
> Also no ippo spoilers?


Ch.429


----------



## Luckyday (May 10, 2011)

Dream Brother said:


> I'm keeping up with RRR, yeah. Quite a fun read so far.



It was quite good. I hope to see more of this manga in the future.


----------



## Newbologist (May 12, 2011)

400 chapters through this been amazing so far


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 13, 2011)

Since HnI seems to dropped off the face of the earth..I looked up this RRR seems pretty awesome.


----------



## orochipein (May 14, 2011)

Godamn this new manga is funny as hell : "women should obendienty stay at home and cook or something" lmfaooooooo  !!! Hni chapter 935 will b out today or tommorow.


----------



## Redneck (May 14, 2011)

I've put my hands on teh spoilers of the new chapter


*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




then its:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




And the last one as i recall:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Uploaded with 




lulz, discuss


----------



## insi_tv (May 14, 2011)

^
srsly, this could happen


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2011)

*Chapter 935*

Four


----------



## Raptor (May 14, 2011)

Are you fucking kidding me...


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 14, 2011)

If there's a solid pay off I won't mind the start at all. It does build tension and would read pretty well as part of volume releases, not so much week to week mind. Although I do have my own concerns seeing as the series has been on a decline in terms of fights, likely because the series been going on so long it's getting a bit outlandish at times.


----------



## Redneck (May 14, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Damn, my fake spoilers turned out to be true somehow, lmao




Im disappointed with the new chapter, next one will probably end this fight by Kojima fainting from stress. I just want to see Ippo beating the shit out of a random Jap boxer already.


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2011)

shit isn't funny anymore


----------



## Raptor (May 14, 2011)

Shroomsday said:


> If there's a solid pay off I won't mind the start at all. It does build tension and would read pretty well as part of volume releases, not so much week to week mind. Although I do have my own concerns seeing as the series has been on a decline in terms of fights, likely because the series been going on so long it's getting a bit outlandish at times.



It's fine to build tension.  2 chapters of them staring at each other is not exactly building tension.

Guess it's a bit harder to look at these chapters in good light considering the week break and delays.  Still, I was hoping for something better.  A lot better.   HnI has been disappointment after disappointment ever since the Wooly fight.


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2011)

So 19 pages that can be summed up in "come at me bro"


----------



## Yulwei (May 14, 2011)

The "fight" itself was very bland but Itagaki and Miyata's discussion made it seem more interesting than it looks. Either we'll see Ippo win in a way he's never done before or we'll see him crushed in a way he's never been before. As we said when the fight started Ippo has to get hit to show whether the neck training was efficient so I see him getting countered and whilst he's being counted out realising that he should rely on the Coach's training not rage. He gets back up and fights and wins as usual.


----------



## orochipein (May 14, 2011)

Someone is going to die in 2 week and i think this fight will end in the first round, there's no other way around cuz if not i'll fuckin ragequit and kill george for his trolling


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

I can see the ending.. ippo throws his punch, kojima counters it, ippo doesn't give a shit about it and procedes to pummels him until the ref stops the match.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 14, 2011)

Punpun said:


> I can see the ending.. ippo throws his punch, kojima counters it, ippo doesn't give a shit about it and procedes to pummels him until the grim reaper come and claim Kojima's body.



Next chapter'd better be actual fight!


----------



## Jotun (May 14, 2011)

People said the same thing about pacing versus reading a whole volume when we were bitching about the gedo/magician fight. I reread it and it was still horrible.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 14, 2011)

Not sure how that could have ben dragged ot any longer.

Even Referee number one had a "speaking-part"


----------



## Zaru (May 14, 2011)

Jotun said:


> People said the same thing about pacing versus reading a whole volume when we were bitching about the gedo/magician fight. I reread it and it was still horrible.



When catching up on Ippo chapters I literally skipped 5-10 chapters at once of various fights because they seemed so unimportant.

Almost every japanese boxer Ippo fought in his career before becoming champion was more interesting/likeable than the "champions" of other countries and his challengers. 
Except Woli


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2011)

Oh wow you gotta be kidding me. This chapter was even more of a troll than I ever thought it could be. There was no point of having all those flashback panels


----------



## tfrankel (May 14, 2011)

I swear if nothing happens next week...i'm gonna...i'm gonna...prob wait another week. Who am I kidding. I feel sorry for the kids who gotta buy this crap though. Every week they get it hoping for some excitement, and nada. Of course Ippo is going to finish in style though. I think he might actually kill the guy in the ring. Now that would make it worth it.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

Deaf Ninja Reaper said:


> Next chapter'd better be actual fight!



I only said I saw the ending. Not next chapter.


----------



## gd131 (May 14, 2011)

i can see that kojima will throw a counter with all his will and flashback in it and everyone would be shocked because ippo will get hit but he wont fall down, then ippo will throw his 100% punch that would probably kill, if not, end kojimas career.


but im keeping my fingers cross for this,


ippo=vic


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 14, 2011)

Ok, that was the worst chapter of Ippo ever


----------



## freetgy (May 14, 2011)

9TalesOfDestruction said:


> Ok, that was the worst chapter of Ippo ever



but the tension


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

Hahaha Ippo got his ass saved in that spar when Sakaguchi stopped them, if he would fight like that with Randy he would get owned .

agh!, Randy..I miss that bastard.



Jotun said:


> People said the same thing about pacing versus reading a whole volume when we were bitching about the gedo/magician fight. I reread it and it was still horrible.



That match was decent imo and I read that one in weekly basis, Gedo defense was frigging awesome, if only Aoki could be more like him.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

for the love of Takamura what is going on.


----------



## TruEorFalse_21 (May 14, 2011)

Next Chapter: Ippo takes one step forward. Chapter ends.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2011)

gd131 said:


> i can see that kojima will throw a counter with all his will and flashback in it and everyone would be shocked because ippo will get hit but he wont fall down, then ippo will throw his 100% punch that would probably kill, if not, end kojimas career.
> 
> 
> but im keeping my fingers cross for this,
> ...



LOL. Donaire is a legend. Filipino switch-hitter just like randy 

I hope randy shows up again at some point he was awesome


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 14, 2011)

That's some good shit. I didn't expect it to do anything again this chap, so when I saw the title "Unexpected Full Swing!" I rejoiced and quickly found this Rocky track - 









 - went through the chapter unconscious and ended the chapter right at the final rings. So fitting. 

Mori's troll skills are top tier Or maybe I was just really gullible today.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 14, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> That's some good shit. I didn't expect it to do anything again this chap, so when I saw the title "Unexpected Full Swing!" I rejoiced and quickly found this Rocky track -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's even better listening to that track while watching Razor's siggie in the post above your one. 

On the note of this chapter...well, nothing to say, really. It's simply embarrassing.


----------



## orochipein (May 14, 2011)

2 things can happen in this outcome :

1) Kojima is gonna pull up his counter, in that case it will end like this : [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nROBr7hb5no&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


2) Or Ippo will pull the perfect punch and it will end like this : [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6G1tZ8PxyE4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


place yur bets


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

Or Ippo takes the counter like a man but nothing can stop the machine. Kojima is then pummeled to death. (Hospital at least. )


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Or Ippo takes the counter like a man but nothing can stop the machine. Kojima is then pummeled to death. (Hospital at least. )



No way in heck that would happen, even Miyata with his average(I refuse to call it weak) punching power would stun Ippo.


----------



## Fran (May 14, 2011)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

  

Blinky. I give up.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 14, 2011)

What was the bet again?


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> No way in heck that would happen, even Miyata with his average(I refuse to call it weak) punching power would stun Ippo.



That was before the insane neck training.


----------



## Blinky (May 14, 2011)

Armpits said:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Blinky. I give up.



You may regret giving up


----------



## Alien (May 14, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> What was the bet again?



The loser (depends on who gets the first punch in) has to wear a boku no pico set for a week


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

Punpun said:


> That was before the insane neck training.



Just because he did that  doesn't make him invulnerable at countas .



Wrex said:


> The loser (depends on *who gets the first punch in*) has to wear a boku no pico set for a week



Wonder if the fight or round gonna end at this.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Just because he did that  doesn't make him invulnerable at countas .



Watch it happens. That's the next step in the continuous power-up between Miyata and Ippo.


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Watch it happens. That's the next step in the continuous power-up between Miyata and Ippo.




If he takes the counter like nothing and Ko Kojima in that instant like you said, I expect a good explanation from Morikawa because that neck training isn't enough to put that feat.


----------



## Punpun (May 14, 2011)

You mean the training he did has humanly possible ?


----------



## SageMaster (May 14, 2011)

After reading this chapter, I don't feel like reading Ippo.

900 chapters with a pacing like this? No way.


----------



## Gunners (May 14, 2011)

It's funny when people think guys like Kubo are trolling. He literally has nothing on Morikawa and Togashi.


----------



## Lord Genome (May 14, 2011)

SageMaster said:


> After reading this chapter, I don't feel like reading Ippo.
> 
> 900 chapters with a pacing like this? No way.


Pacing wasnt always this bad


----------



## Inugami (May 14, 2011)

Punpun said:


> You mean the training he did has humanly possible ?



It is possible to train your neck with weighs, of course hni made it look in a old fashioned way, but seriously Ippo made that training  very easily in comparative with past ones, it would be nuts if with that he becomes invulnerable to counters,the most dreadful kind of punches in hni verse .


----------



## thekingisback (May 14, 2011)

Whats with the staring contest?

I bet a 1 punch K.O. from Ippo is incomming.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (May 15, 2011)

Two chapters of staring!!


----------



## perman07 (May 15, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Two chapters of staring!!


No, it's actually 3 chapters of staring including the latest


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (May 15, 2011)

perman07 said:


> No, it's actually 3 chapters of staring including the latest


I want a Sendo fight!


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 15, 2011)

A one punch KO is the only thing I can see coming from this incredibly bad pacing. It's never been this bad. Wow. That chapter was horrible.


----------



## SaiST (May 15, 2011)

I bet Ippo's going to get countered.

And the fans will rage.






...It will be delicious~


----------



## dream (May 15, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> A one punch KO is the only thing I can see coming from this incredibly bad pacing. It's never been this bad. Wow. That chapter was horrible.



Somehow I doubt that we will be lucky enough to get that.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 15, 2011)

Mori has been trying to go both ways with it. I would rather see a ohko as the guy does not have a chance of beating a half dead ippo even if he lands the counter.


----------



## Sayonara (May 15, 2011)

Mori lucky hes still got so much support from his earlier days otherwise this manga would been thrown in shitpile a long time ago. Still  I dont see him doing any new manga after this, so I cant blame him for trying to milk every last penny he can.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 15, 2011)

Morikawa  there no need to milk it since ippo just been fighting in Asia there's so muchmore 2 do....


----------



## Thor (May 15, 2011)

He's milking it because it will end in 1 punch.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 15, 2011)

He's milking it cause we still haven't gotten an animated Ippo season 3.


----------



## matmini (May 15, 2011)

*whoa*

Look at the fans on page 17. They look like they just saw something horrible.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 16, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> He's milking it cause we still haven't gotten an animated Ippo season 3.



and we probably won't for another 5 years. 

MAADDDDHOOUUUUSSEEEEEE


----------



## freetgy (May 16, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> He's milking it because it will end in 1 punch.



i guess so too


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)

Ultimate Troll is Ippo getting countered.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)

Wonder what the fans saw.  There faces are all like


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2011)

They saw Kojima getting decapitated by Ippo, or just Ippo's ass touching the canvas via getting countered.

Or the worst,they just stopped and started staring at each other...again.


----------



## Blinky (May 16, 2011)

I'd lol if it was OOOOOOOOOOOOH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD NOW THEY'RE SITTING DOOOOOOOOOOOOOWN!


----------



## Jotun (May 16, 2011)

Ippo's glove ripped from straining his muscles for that 100% punch. The next chapter focuses and rewrapping his hand and finding another glove.

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eloking (May 16, 2011)

Lemme guess what will happen in the next chapter :

We'll see Kojima down and Ippo that seem to have done something incredible. Then we'll hear everyone talking about how awesome it was and the chapter will end before we see the replay.

Oh yeah, and the chapter after the replay technician will announce that the machine is broken. So everyone go back home and we'll not see the punch for the next 40 chapters.


----------



## DeliriumenD (May 16, 2011)

Eloking said:


> Lemme guess what will happen in the next chapter :
> 
> We'll see Kojima down and Ippo that seem to have done something incredible. Then we'll hear everyone talking about how awesome it was and the chapter will end before we see the replay.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the chapter after the replay technician will announce that the machine is broken. So everyone go back home and we'll not see the punch for the next 40 chapters.



Alternatively, Ippo has learned how to put the perfect Dempsey roll into one punch. Yep, all that weaving/dodging is all condensed into one super punch.


----------



## Dream Brother (May 16, 2011)

I really hope Mori is able to salvage this fight somehow. I liked the build-up, so it's a real shame to see what's happening so far.

Oh, and the new RRR is out. (Someone should really make a thread for that series so we avoid sidetracking this one.)


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 16, 2011)

I agree we should make a thread for it.  Do enough People read it DB?


----------



## Luckyday (May 16, 2011)

^ And it will make you forget the clusterfuck that is happening right now in Hajime no ippo.


----------



## insi_tv (May 16, 2011)

i am reading RRR too, pretty funny


----------



## Thor (May 16, 2011)

Ippo is knocked out and he'll never leave Japan


----------



## Inugami (May 16, 2011)

The new RRR chapter made me remind Geromichi.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 17, 2011)

Just discovered RRR, thanks to this board, and I enjoy it a lot too ! Really fun to read 
I'm in if you open a separate thread.

As for Ippo : the last chapter just killed me, with all these starings, speeches etc... So disappointed, while the title of the chapter looked so promising : "An unseen full swing"...
... yeah, so unseen that we didn't see any at all !


----------



## gd131 (May 17, 2011)

the crowd reacted like that because 2 minutes have past and they're still staring at each other


----------



## James (May 18, 2011)

The bell for the end of the first round is going to ring before anyone does anything


----------



## blueblip (May 18, 2011)

James said:


> The bell for the end of the first round is going to ring before anyone does anything


That's what might have happened...

"OMG they stood still for a whole round without even moving!!!"

It's that, or I want to see Kojima lying in a pool of blood on the mat.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 19, 2011)

I think I've figured out what's going to happen in the next chapter - Ippo's going to stalk over to Kojima and not throw a single thing, and Kojima won't throw a single thing either. They'll be right in each other's grills, and they won't throw a single thing. So it's basically going to be a repeat of the "Come at me, bro!" cycle we've seen for the last few chapters, _but done at point blank range. _

If I was in Mori's trolling mood, that's definitely what I would do.


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2011)

Eh?  Has a punch yet to be thrown?


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (May 19, 2011)

Still no chapter? No spoilers either? 


JihaD


----------



## Eldrummer (May 19, 2011)

No chapter this week.


----------



## Blinky (May 19, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> No chapter this week.



FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Thor (May 19, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> No chapter this week.


----------



## Fran (May 19, 2011)

Oh god. They don't do anything for the last few chapters, massive fucking buildup, 2 mins of staring, and no chapter. ARGHHH.

I'm getting trolled.


----------



## Luckyday (May 19, 2011)

You know....this is how I stop caring about Naruto.


----------



## Furious George (May 20, 2011)

Just finished Chapter 86, Ippo vs. Mashiba. 

Wow.  That fight was just amazing. My anus might be bleeding right now.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 20, 2011)

while the pace of HNI continus to move along at a rather grudging pace, the RR manga feels fresh. I like it! It's nice to pick up new shit ever oncei n a while. Rokushis Blues or however it is spelled was also pretty funky. I wish more boxing manga were scanalated...


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 22, 2011)

Anyone know what chap this was from (if any?)

Made me lol but I don't remember it from anywhere


----------



## Punpun (May 22, 2011)

After an Ippo fight I believe.. The sawamura one maybe..


----------



## Fran (May 22, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Anyone know what chap this was from (if any?)
> 
> Made me lol but I don't remember it from anywhere



 I remember trans'ing that takafap image and uploading it, what post was this from?

Ch.42

the takafap starts here


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 23, 2011)

Kind of funny, that. Ippo's and Kumi's relationship has moved at the exact same pace as this match


----------



## Zaru (May 23, 2011)

No, I think 900 chapters of nothing is still on another level as this fight.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 23, 2011)

Armpits said:


> I remember trans'ing that takafap image and uploading it, what post was this from?
> 
> already stronger than his Base Form
> 
> the takafap starts here



Haha it was one of the earlier posts in this thread. I tagged the image to ask which chapter but completely forgot til now. 

Thanks for letting me know 

Did they leave this out from the anime version?

EDIT: Yeah they skipped passed it in Champion Road....hmm I might re-read from the start while waiting for this damn fight to end


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 23, 2011)

Chapter????????? ahhhhhhhhhhhh Need to see this freaking manga move


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 23, 2011)

takamura troll face

Tousen fodderizing GrimmKitty's arm


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 23, 2011)

Takamura doesn't even read his own manga. 

Reading 900+ chapters...fuck that shit. I think I enjoy the anime more because of the music and drama mixed together. The pacing of the manga doesn't sound very good from the sounds of it.

I wanna know, how long until Ippo gets to fight Ricardo Martinez? From his performance against Date, it's clear daylight that he's on another fucking level. Ippo will get knocked the hell out. 

Also, Takamura will rape Kumi one of these days. It's just fate and she can't avoid it. She'll get it in the ass.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 23, 2011)

Ippo is light years away from Martinez. I just hope I'm still alive to see that fight. He's gunning for the WBC belt at the moment anyway (don't know who the champ is yet) but I think we're still atleast 2 or 3 hundred chapters from that fight as well. I can't see ippo beating martinez anyway even when he fights him. Miyata will probably be the one taking the WBA belt if anyone.

Takamura raping Kumi....who said it hasn't happened already? 

But seriously read the manga. The pacing's only gone to shit recently but mori still can make great fights (most recent example is Miyata vs Randy). You won't even notice it considering the 400+ chapters between the end of new challenger and now. Once you catch up is when it get's annoying


----------



## Punpun (May 23, 2011)

Kumi being raped would end with Takamura being sent to the hospitals (if not worse) by Mashiba and Ippo.


----------



## Yulwei (May 23, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Kumi being raped would end with Takamura being sent to the hospitals (if not worse) by Mashiba and Ippo.



Takamaru can take on 3 boxers at once so I reckon he'll be fine. It's the coach he has to worry about.


----------



## Punpun (May 23, 2011)

Implying Mashiba and Ippo are the fodder boxer he beat during their spar. And Implying Mashiba won't go batshit insane going as far as using gun just to avenge Kumi.


----------



## Yulwei (May 23, 2011)

Those "fodder" boxers were in a much higher weight class than Ippo and Mashiba. Either which way this debate is moot because that's not something Takamaru would do. He might grope her or peek on her though. If anyone was going to engage in more serious sexual assault it would be Itagaki.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 23, 2011)

Takamura knocked out a fucking Bear. He can touch whoever the hell he wants to. 

The only one that can beat him is Itagaki's father.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 23, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> *If anyone was going to engage in more serious sexual assault it would be Itagaki.*


----------



## Fran (May 23, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> The only one that can beat him is Itagaki's father.





Yagi > Takamura at fishing. Yagi would be the undisputed Champion of the world according to Miyata's father . . . in fishing.

Aoki > Takamura at everything except boxing 

AHHHH Takamura.


----------



## Phantasmical (May 23, 2011)

The punch is going to be so worth it. Deep down you all know this is true.


----------



## tfrankel (May 23, 2011)

Phantasmical said:


> The punch is going to be so worth it. Deep down you all know this is true.



My worries is that it won't be worth it. Kind of like the beating that Ippo got from Woli. What did we learn here except that the main character we've been following for 10 years gets his ass handed to him by a newbie. But I digress, I am an Ippo faithful reader, and I have never seen the manga this bad before.


----------



## Thor (May 23, 2011)

Ippo is truly a japanese man when it comes to women. I like how Ippo is realistic in that regard


----------



## Luckyday (May 23, 2011)

Oh come on. Men like that can't be that timid. It's only realistic when the love interest is a total bitch or way out of his league. Kimi is practically a female  version of ippo with out the level of hidden badass.


----------



## rhino25 (May 24, 2011)

Lol so many great moments in this manga. I'd forgotten about the arm wrestling


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 24, 2011)

Chapter 396


----------



## BVB (May 24, 2011)

THIS IS RIDICULOUS! COME ON MORI! STOP TROLLING!!


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2011)

:galaxyryoma

the actual fight better make up for it


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 24, 2011)

Wrex said:


> :galaxyryoma
> 
> the actual fight better make up for it



I got a bad feeling this is the actual "fight"

Next week is the decisive blow (or atleast mori would lead us to believe it is) and I don't think the fight will last much longer than that.

But then again this is the wonderful George Morikawa we are talking about. I'm sure he has plenty of room up his ass to pull some stuff out to drag it even longer.


----------



## Blinky (May 24, 2011)

Yeah Mori that spread of Ippo dashing was totally necessary


----------



## Eldrummer (May 24, 2011)

George Trollikawa.

Well, I'm still ok. That's because i've been reading Ippo since the Gedo fight and I have survived. I agonized before with a lot of you from Dynamite Glove forums since Gedo, Miyata x RBJ ending (rough time) and almost everything of the Woli fight. The only thing I can do now is sigh and wait for the end of the damn fight.


The thing is that Morikawa takes his time these days. It's not like in the beggining of the manga when he did some fights with 4 chapters.

Also, Morikawa probably is pushed by his editors to drag the fights. I don't think the fight will end next chapter. There's a big possibility of Ippo being punched and somehow making a comeback in a few chapters. So, let's say that there's a maximum of 5 more chapters of this fights and 2 post-fight chapters.


----------



## Fran (May 24, 2011)

THIS CHAPTER:


----------



## Redneck (May 24, 2011)

I will LOL hard if the next chapter start with the ending of 1st round. We definitely need more talking and predictions in this "fight".

Looks like im a masochist, swearing after each release and then day after day pass, starting to look forward to another one like a junkie


----------



## Wrath (May 24, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> I got a bad feeling this is the actual "fight"
> 
> Next week is the decisive blow (or atleast mori would lead us to believe it is) and I don't think the fight will last much longer than that.
> 
> But then again this is the wonderful George Morikawa we are talking about. I'm sure he has plenty of room up his ass to pull some stuff out to drag it even longer.


That makes sense. Either the counter idea works or it doesn't, but Kojima has nothing else. We already know that he doesn't have the stamina to go the distance.


----------



## Haohmaru (May 24, 2011)

Well at least something is going to happen next chapter.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2011)

The Counter will def land.  But it wont knock Ippo out.


----------



## berserking_fury (May 24, 2011)

I'm calling it next chapter Kojima goes for a counter against Ippo's dempsy roll, but misses due to Ippo finally revealing the upgraded form where he can bob left, right, up and down. This moment has been building up for a long while.


----------



## Jotun (May 24, 2011)

Haohmaru said:


> Well at least something is going to happen next chapter.



You assume much, padawan.

Seriously though, the round ending before he lands a punch sounds about right.


----------



## Alien (May 24, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1YmS_VDvMY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Wrath (May 24, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> The Counter will def land.  But it wont knock Ippo out.


That's why I said "works" rather than "hits". There are only really three possibilities: the counter misses and Ippo destroys Kojima; the counter hits and Ipoo still destroys Kojima; or the counter hits and Ippo loses. And frankly the latter ain't happening.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2011)

I believe def that it will hit but what wll shock everyone is that Ippo's determination and grit will over come that


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2011)

Like Razor Ramon said, this likely is da match and gonna end in one punch, if Ippo really takes that counter and doesn't affect him I would really need a good explanation by Mori because I'm actually gonna drop the manga like I did from Woli until the end of last Itagaki match.


----------



## Wrath (May 24, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> I believe def that it will hit but what wll shock everyone is that Ippo's determination and grit will over come that


More like thanks to Kamogawa's training.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 24, 2011)

That too LOL 

But he has to get hit.  It will scare the crap out of everyone that Ippo can eat a counter than destroy u


----------



## Punpun (May 24, 2011)

We still have to wait for Kojima reaction. Next chap end with Kojima saying' let's do it' and will maybe begins to throw his counter.


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2011)

Punpun said:


> We still have to wait for Kojima reaction. Next chap end with Kojima saying' let's do it' *and will maybe begins to throw his counter.*



Yes.

Perhaps the chapter begins with a flashback of his first encounter with boxing,his training,first match, the tragedy of his injury,how he meet his girl....

clenches his fist and the counter begins!


----------



## Punpun (May 24, 2011)

It's gonna be so awesome. I can't wait. :33


----------



## cloud-chan (May 24, 2011)

Talk about building up the moment. I also agree with Kojima shoving in a flashback about something.


----------



## Thor (May 24, 2011)

George Moriwaka - Master of Suspense


----------



## Sayonara (May 24, 2011)

Yea I also agree Kojima flashback is possible, I wouldn't even be surprised if the bell rang before contact in fact I'd be surprised if it didnt.


----------



## Cirno (May 24, 2011)

Next time we'll have a flashback about how Ippo started his attack 4 seconds ago.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2011)

And the chapter after that we'll get several characters having minute-long conversations in the 2 second timeframe it should take Ippo to close the distance and punch


----------



## Space (May 24, 2011)

This is the best manga ever. Reading the last couple of chapters of this manga made me appreciate the normal and fast pace of other manga. I couldn't have done that without this manga. My god, what a troll-pace this manga has! OMG they stared. OMG he moved. Next chap: OMG the other guy moved.


----------



## orochipein (May 24, 2011)

Thor Odinson said:


> George Moriwaka - Master of *Trolling*



:amazed 

srsly, i'm rly pissed off cuz whoever throw the first ultimate punch will win. But hey George has proven to be a better troll than Kubo


----------



## Cirno (May 24, 2011)

Inb4 this fight turns into a battle of chess where they'll think 10 moves ahead while countering every move. Of course they'll have their time analysing each others moves. Official chess-fanclub will argue about different possibilities how this game will go on. Ippo will fall to Kojima's mind tricks and hit the floor; Check for Kojima. Ippo will be on the edge of total breakdown but he'll somehow remember the faces of everyone he has defeated. He'll remember why he started chess and will regain all of his willpower. He'll make a tremendous comeback which will wreck Kojima's mind, literally. Ippo checkmate's Kojima after 5 moves in round 1.

Yeah, but just replace the word chess with boxing and checkmate with KO and there is my theory how this will end.


----------



## Zaru (May 24, 2011)

Mad Ippo and chess moves?


----------



## Fran (May 24, 2011)

Ippo uses the Queen's Gambit against Kojima's Sicilian Defence?
 Good post, Lk. Pawn to E4 please.


----------



## Space (May 24, 2011)

Even a chessmatch has more action than HnI had in the last couple of chapters  No kidding man.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 24, 2011)

Definitely hating George these days, his trolling is just insane  What the hell ?

Reading your comments makes me realize that it's maybe just the beginning : Kojima's flashback is a good idea, but also other boxers' endless speeches or comments of a punch currently being thrown like "OMG he's making a counter" worth 10 pages, or "OMG Ippo is avoiding the counter" and yet another 10 pages etc...

So maybe the best thing to do is to wait until we see a punch really happening... and pray :|


----------



## TheWon (May 24, 2011)

Dam Ippo! I thought we were going to get to it. Now I have to what another week. 
I hope what everyone is suggestion is not true, but hell this is manga. The punch may finally happen sometime in July. LOL


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 24, 2011)

Well i take back what i said about the last chapter, this chapter is the worst chapter of ippo i've ever read


----------



## Velocity (May 24, 2011)

Zaru said:


> And the chapter after that we'll get several characters having minute-long conversations in the 2 second timeframe it should take Ippo to close the distance and punch



I wonder if we should get the guys over at the OBD to calculate how long it took Ippo to move that distance.


----------



## Inugami (May 24, 2011)

Punpun said:


> It's gonna be so awesome. I can't wait. :33



LOL in a way is very funny, I actually didn't feel bad reading this new chap and if the other is similar, oh well whatever at least the comment on this thread make up for it.



Sayonara said:


> Yea I also agree Kojima flashback is possible, I wouldn't even be surprised if the bell rang before contact in fact I'd be surprised if it didnt.



Not gonna drink coffee when I start reading next chap if that happens I would rolfmao so much that it would spill on all my laptop.



Zaru said:


> And the chapter after that we'll get several characters having minute-long conversations in the 2 second timeframe it should take Ippo to close the distance and punch



I'd say getting commentary from Date and Sendo whenever Kojima does something would be quite nice.



Kevintju said:


> *This is the best manga ever.* Reading the last couple of chapters of this manga made me appreciate the normal and fast pace of other manga. I couldn't have done that without this manga. My god, what a troll-pace this manga has! OMG they stared. OMG he moved. Next chap: OMG the other guy moved.



Agree, seriously all other mangakas should start imitating Mori and draw a fight like this from time to time.

Also wth with the chess convo?, damn you guys now I wanna read a chess manga...there's a good one?


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 24, 2011)

Seeing Mori going from that to whatever this last fight has become is just depressing. 
What happened to him?


----------



## Blinky (May 24, 2011)

That flashback


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 24, 2011)

next chapter, the bell rings just when ippo is about to throw


----------



## Gunners (May 25, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Seeing Mori going from that to whatever this last fight has become is just depressing.
> What happened to him?



To be honest it is not that surprising, he has been working on HnI since the 80s or early 90s? Either way it has been 20 years. He could go on a break [Like Togashi] but that would only cause people to complain, as things stand I guess these chapters/arcs are him stalling until he figures out where he wants to go or regains his motivation.


----------



## Eloking (May 25, 2011)

Personally, the only problem I got with Mori is that he's filling way too much. There's still moment that he make me laugh and he can still get me hyped for a fight. There's just too much bullshit in between.


----------



## perman07 (May 25, 2011)

Gunners said:


> To be honest it is not that surprising, he has been working on HnI since the 80s or early 90s? Either way it has been 20 years. He could go on a break [Like Togashi] but that would only cause people to complain, as things stand I guess these chapters/arcs are him stalling until he figures out where he wants to go or regains his motivation.


Well, there's a reasonable way to go about breaks though. I wouldn't mind an established author taking 2-3 months of vacation every year for instance so long as they didn't go crazy with it like Togashi has.


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2011)

Togashi?..

Funny how his main characters are usually genius that barely do something to get powerups, and in the other and we have Morikawa with his main character that is a hardworker that slowly make progress xD.


----------



## Punpun (May 25, 2011)

Though Ippo is described as being talented in the ten or so first chapters.


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Though Ippo is described as being talented in the ten or so first chapters.



Yes but in a way he earned his feats working his ass on the family business for years.

His biggest talent imo, his damn plot shield .


----------



## Punpun (May 25, 2011)

I prefer to see Ippo as a genetical freak who can't really feel pain or whatever and coupled with his muscular build means he can tank a lot of punishment. Brain damage be damned.


----------



## Jihad Uzamaki (May 25, 2011)

Punpun said:


> I prefer to see Ippo as a genetical freak who can't really feel pain or whatever and coupled with his muscular build means he can tank a lot of punishment. Brain damage be damned.



Why do people want Ippo to end up brain damaged so badly?????

I do think Mori is dragging this out because Takamura's fight is the comic relief, as is the case whenever he has one of these "not disney" fights. 


JihaD


----------



## Inugami (May 25, 2011)

Jihad Uzamaki said:


> Why do people want Ippo to end up brain damaged so badly?????



More like they want Kojima to get one.

Dunno perhaps they want a touche of Seinen, still I doubt gonna happen the best set to put a tragic scene was Miyata vs RBJ also we got the Sawamura accident that well he later returned(patched but still).


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 25, 2011)

If mori hadn't made the miyata and randy build-up and fight, then I'd agree he's lost his touch. That fight was so good and fairly recent enough for me to hold out hope that he can continue to deliver. But my patience is wearing thin.

At least he's still top notch on the comedy aspects (Kimura is a pedo lolololol)


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 27, 2011)

chapter 936 really annoyed me. I can't wait for this fight to be over, and I hope against all hope Ippo doesn't take some chunky counter forcing a relatively legnthy match. Seriously, we don't need more than 3-4 more chapters for this match to be over. 

Ps: This is like miyata vs randy all over again with all that pre-match hype but with a seemingly predictable match breakdown....edit: I did like the majority of randy vs miyata though. Twas just that damn ending (3-4 chapters) that was all


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Togashi?..
> 
> Funny how his main characters are usually genius that barely do something to get powerups, and in the other and we have Morikawa with his main character that is a hardworker that slowly make progress xD.



Yuusuke and Gon are not geniuses and Yusuke's growth wasn't that great in the grand scheme of things, he was simply dealing with scrubs.


----------



## Inugami (May 27, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Yuusuke and Gon are not geniuses and Yusuke's growth wasn't that great in the grand scheme of things, he was simply dealing with scrubs.



I remember them getting powerful fast and praised by their tutors, and come on bro Yusuke was just like 16-17 at the end and he was strong like heck.


----------



## Gunners (May 27, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> I remember them getting powerful fast and praised by their tutors, and come on bro Yusuke was just like 16-17 at the end and he was strong like heck.


With the exception of Gon hulking out ( Which has likely crippled him) their growth has been moderate, yes they are strong and powerful but seniors still put them in their place with moderate ease. 

With regards to Yuusuke you're making a mistake by thinking ''OMG! So strong''. Yes he was strong by the series end but if you compare him to people of his kind he was nothing more than a strong kid to them.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 27, 2011)

why is ippo getting shitty fights.....as of lately?


----------



## Madchester (May 27, 2011)

next chapter kojima flashback

following chapter kojima channels miyata and the entire arena, viewers, and us are blinded by the light emanating out his counter punch, entire chapter consists of kubo-like white splashes


----------



## perman07 (May 27, 2011)

I prefer this to Woli though:S


----------



## Madchester (May 27, 2011)

woli is awesome you swine!! take that back


----------



## mumyoryu (May 27, 2011)

Reading through some of the earlier chapters.....



Havent seen that face in a while, lol


----------



## Inugami (May 28, 2011)

Gunners said:


> With the exception of Gon hulking out ( Which has likely crippled him) their growth has been moderate, yes they are strong and powerful but seniors still put them in their place with moderate ease.
> 
> With regards to Yuusuke you're making a mistake by thinking ''OMG! So strong''. Yes he was strong by the series end but if you compare him to people of his kind he was nothing more than a strong kid to them.



Gon was also called some kind of talent that rarely appear by the guy with glasses (okay I don't remember his name so I need to reread the series ), and the hulking thing? just an advance of how much of a monster he is ,no matter the excuses he pwned that ant that his seniors (perhaps in their prime) couldn't. 

I take into account their ages they are still fucking kiddos and can pwn adults with ease and that's more awesome in Yu Yu Hakusho case if you remember how old were those Demons.

And now look at Ippo almost in his mid 20's working his ass like a slave and still doing the ridicule with Woli


----------



## Punpun (May 28, 2011)

Now only an handful of boxer can pose a threat to Ippo though.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 29, 2011)

The way Miyata put it, it sounded like all you need are some big balls. Though that's prolly not true. 



For all the pain and suffering, the amount of tension built up here is pretty impressive. It's like watching a close playoff game, with the game coming down to the wire, featuring players playing their hearts out with their legacies on the line, with insightful commentary from some cool cats who know their shit, only problem is is that the commercials breaks last over a week long.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 29, 2011)

Chapter 937

WOOHOOO SOMETHING ACTUALLY HAPPENED.

Next time...Ippo goes down...is shocked...realizes his anger clouded his judgement...recovers and finishes of Kojima. Kojima will be happy losing knowing that his tactic worked. (LOL who am I kidding, this will happen over the next 5 or so chapters)


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

Commentator speaking at hypersonic speeds!


----------



## Slider2011 (May 29, 2011)

Chapter 937 : wheeeeeeeeeeew... !!!
... seems like it was worth the waiting ! ... can't wait for next chapter !


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

From now on I'll just imagine everyone talking next to the fight with a really sped up chipmunk voice. Even Date and Takamura.


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 29, 2011)

I'd be amazed if Ippo actually lost even if he suffered a HEAVY counter punch!

It'd better not be genjutsu! 

Can't wait for the next week!


----------



## insi_tv (May 29, 2011)

Chapter 937
isn't ippos head.... a bit strange? wtf!


----------



## Punpun (May 29, 2011)

Did Ippo touch him ?

Chapter 937  in the bottom right corner.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 29, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> Chapter 937
> isn't ippos head.... a bit strange? wtf!


I guess it's a way to show that Ippo's head was completely stopped by Kojima's counter, while the rest of his body continued to "move". A way to show that the counter worked well and hit really hard...
... hope Ippo's neck has absorbed some damage.


Did Ippo hit Kojima : I'd say yes. Question is : did it hit with enough strengh, considering the fact that it was countered ? I don't know... Answer next week.


----------



## Redneck (May 29, 2011)

Ippo's head turned by 180 degrees. Ashita no Joe moment incoming.

Ippo will die in ring with his neck twisted. But his agony is going to be cheerful, because he will see Miyata's face just before the lights out....


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

Boku no Pico set incoming


----------



## thekingisback (May 29, 2011)

Ugh.... Ippo should've avoided the punch ie. perfecting his dempsey roll, and we could've moved the fuck on.


----------



## orochipein (May 29, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Boku no Pico set incoming



 ROFLLLLLL
Also wtf at the end, is Ippo alive?


----------



## Cirno (May 29, 2011)

Did Ippo's neck just turn something like 150-180 degrees? He must be an owl or something. I bet this will somehow affect his career in the future, taking that kind of brutal bomb without any kind of consequences would be dumb. Ippo must stop thinking that his head is some kind of armor that guards his body. 

Awesome chapter, regardless. Everything is going just as planned.


----------



## Slider2011 (May 29, 2011)

thekingisback said:


> Ugh.... Ippo should've avoided the punch ie. perfecting his dempsey roll, and we could've moved the fuck on.





Lkonog said:


> I bet this will somehow affect his career in the future, taking that kind of brutal bomb without any kind of consequences would be dumb. Ippo must stop thinking that his head is some kind of armor that guards his body.


Agreed with both of you.
We might be witnessing the first step of a major change in Ippo's way of boxing... hopefully !


----------



## orochipein (May 29, 2011)

We haven't see what an Ippo 100% clean hit looks like so obviously he'll tank this punch. 
Kojima has thrown his first and last trap card, and i think he'll have nothing left afterward. Ippo will survive this and gonna exterminate this bastard


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 29, 2011)

ooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwch...


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2011)

This was so predictable.


----------



## StrawHatCrew (May 29, 2011)

No doubt Ippo will take some massive damage from that blow, but remember, he did train like hell with all those crazy neck exercises and that will probably play a big part.


----------



## BVB (May 29, 2011)

If Ippo doesn't rage-crush Kojima in the next two chapters, this fight will be awful.


----------



## Thor (May 29, 2011)

Ippo will NEVER leave japan.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 29, 2011)

Don't worry gaiz..he's actually just weaving his head to do a Dempsey head-butt and kill Kojima


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Commentator speaking at hypersonic speeds!



Yes chapter should be with almost not dialogue it doesn't make any sense.

LOL the reason nobody couldn't put that counter, because Ippo is so intense?,so I suppose when you get with Martinez in the ring he almost gives you an heart attack or some shit like that.

Still Ippo hit Kojima too don't ya?, perhaps the fight is over.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 29, 2011)

next chapter:

Kojima - I did it... it connected
Ippo - ........
Kojima - I guess that's it, that's too bad
Kojima - too bad... that my fist just broke


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

Ippo forces his fist away with his head causing Kojima to spin wildly and then take flight. Like an obnoxious Japanese helicoptor.


----------



## Yulwei (May 29, 2011)

Riddle me this. If Ippo's punching power is stronger and his blow pushes his opponent back to some degree would that reduce the amount of power with which the counter was landed


----------



## Scud (May 29, 2011)

It's nice that a punch was finally fucking landed and all, but I'd like this fight to be a little less predictable in the upcoming chapters. It was pretty obvious he'd pull off the counter when there was all that talk of Ippo being too tense.


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

Well it was clear it was going to hit but the mystery is how much of an effect it'll have.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 29, 2011)

If Ippo loses the fight at least he won't have to defend the belt at all and can grow stronger to the world (We all know how much he grew when he lost a fight). I don't think this is a bad possibility but if Morikawa is taking this path, things will be slow.


----------



## Inugami (May 29, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> If Ippo loses the fight at least he won't have to defend the belt at all and can grow stronger to the world (We all know how much he grew when he lost a fight). I don't think this is a bad possibility but if Morikawa is taking this path, *things will be slow.*



LOL wonder if you were laughing when typed this .

Hmm I hope Ippo doesn't give up on the belt til Itagaki turns on him, that's actually the match that I'm more hyped to see, the build has ages not doing it would be a waste.


----------



## TheWon (May 29, 2011)

I would love to see Ippo lose too, but not to him. My boy Sendo needs the belt back! I'm expecting the old I turn my head in the direction of the hit move. Like when Vegeta kicked Cell.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 29, 2011)

Ippo loses the belt, Ippo goes on to take on the world, Itagaki gets the belt.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

Why would he take on the world after LOSING?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (May 29, 2011)

Ippo is dead. Manga over.


----------



## freetgy (May 29, 2011)

when was Ippo not predicable.


----------



## thekingisback (May 29, 2011)

Zombie Itachi said:


> next chapter:
> 
> Kojima - I did it... it connected
> Ippo - ........
> ...


Oh god this is so awful, it's gonna happen.


----------



## Gunners (May 29, 2011)

Tatumaru said:


> It's nice that a punch was finally fucking landed and all, but I'd like this fight to be a little less predictable in the upcoming chapters. It was pretty obvious he'd pull off the counter when there was all that talk of Ippo being too tense.



I hate when people say ''It was pretty obvious'' after the fact, or a group of people make a series of differing predictions so they can claim in unison that it was obvious right at the end. 

What was going to happen wasn't obvious as you had many people assuming Ippo would dominate Kojima ( without him getting to the opportunity to land his counter), Ippo one punch KOing the guy, or Ippo's style being different enough this fight that Kojima's tactics would not work.


----------



## Kagutsuchi (May 29, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Why would he take on the world after LOSING?



Dying will bullet in form of Takamura's punch when Ippo becomes emo.


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

What's that "hit by a truck" bullshit anyway, a punch like that would at least make ippo bleed. 

And I'm still trying to decipher why Kojima's sweat got its own panel. What does that mean?


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 29, 2011)

fuck this bullshit.


Ricardo Martinez is lightyears away.

Let Ippo shit on somebody for once, Morikawa.


----------



## Cirno (May 29, 2011)

Atleast the sweat didn't have any lines.


Isn't Ippo ranked #8 or something in WBC's list? Like few wins away from title match? Now he is losing to one handed veteran, pretty inconsistent guy I must say. 

This will all going just as I theorised previously, just see.


----------



## Blind Weasel (May 29, 2011)

see that frame where it shows a brain right after the punch?...

that's Kojima's... what we'll see the next chapter is him beating the crap out of a broken Ippo... only for him to wake up the chapter after that...


----------



## Fran (May 29, 2011)

Blinky said:


> Boku no Pico set incoming




Ava:



Sig:_Undress me with your eyes only_​


----------



## Ender (May 29, 2011)

Never piss of Kojima


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

Lkonog said:


> Atleast the sweat didn't have any lines.



The sweat would probably be singing this

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nA5E6w9wRD8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

I regret nothing.


----------



## Ender (May 29, 2011)

Zaru your are really funny


----------



## Zaru (May 29, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I regret nothing.



One week of boku no pico?
My condolences.


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

I would say "oh well at least he looks like a chick in the sig" but he looks like an underage chick which sucks too. le sigh.


----------



## Fran (May 29, 2011)

An epic punch by Kojima. I was like HAVE IT IPPO, SHITAGAKI, HAVE IT BLINKY, HAVE IT, HAVE IT IN THE ASSSS LIKE PICO


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

Boku no Ippo


----------



## Alien (May 29, 2011)

You must try to win back your honor by challenging Armpits to another bet, Burinki of the Zaxxon clan


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

I'm not confident with bets at the moment  

But hey at least I got this super cool awesome set out of it.


----------



## Fran (May 29, 2011)

You have to admire how well made the set I made is.


----------



## Eldrummer (May 29, 2011)

There's a tiny possibility that Ippo connected his punch first. What will you guys do if next chapter shows that? What will happen to the bet? Stay tuned next week!


----------



## Blinky (May 29, 2011)

Eh it's clear Ippo got the brunt of it.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 29, 2011)

Another shade....Boku no Blinky


----------



## Jotun (May 29, 2011)

My friend is almost caught up on Ippo, can't wait till he is. CAN NOT FUCKING WAIT


----------



## thekingisback (May 29, 2011)

If Ippo loses this fight, i don't see a point in continuing reading this manga tbh. I mean how long is he gonna stay in Japan ffs.


----------



## Yulwei (May 29, 2011)

Until he fights Itagaki


----------



## G-Man (May 29, 2011)

Jesus!  Ippo looks like he got his freakin' neck broken!!  That said, we've already seen somebody who's supposed to be way weaker at taking hits than Ippo shrug off what should be massive damage (that BS with Miyata shrugging off broken ribs to beat Randy and then actually f**kin' training after the match), so it's not like I don't expect Ippo to recover and wreck Kojima's $#!+!  Still, at least Kojima landed his counter-punch like he wanted.  For a near-over-the-hill veteran with a lousy record (even Aoki was able to run circles around him once he realized the guy's footwork is crap) and a busted hand, that's damn good.


----------



## G-Man (May 29, 2011)

Yulwei said:


> Until he fights Itagaki



This.  I foresee Ippo's struggle in this fight being the set-up for Itagaki's face-heel turn.  He's way faster than Kojima and more like Miyata (a counter-puncher) to bein with, so seeing his idol isn't all that and can be beaten with what looks like mere guts, he's gonna get full of himself and think he can win the belt.  It doesn't matter if Ippo recovers and mauls Kojima, Itagaki is arrogant enough that he thinks he'll still suceed where Kojima, a guy from two weight classes above him, failed.  I'm calling it now!


----------



## Sayonara (May 29, 2011)

Ippo wont lose this fight, but hes still a fucking joke.


----------



## drunken lee (May 29, 2011)

u know ippo is going to be fine i mean he just had neck training from hell and he was before this a inhuman tank


----------



## Eloking (May 29, 2011)

Eldrummer said:


> There's a tiny possibility that Ippo connected his punch first. What will you guys do if next chapter shows that? What will happen to the bet? Stay tuned next week!



No. Kojima is showing in the last frame that Ippo's punch didn't hit him (yet).

On the other hand, it's not impossible Ippo's punch haven't stopped by the counter and that it'll hit Kojima in the next chapter. Still, I don't think it'll happen.


----------



## Solon Solute (May 29, 2011)

Shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (May 29, 2011)

Look at this page: this

Ippo should technically be dead from that last panel. Kojima's punch aint shit. Ippo's just using the improved look away that he can do due to ridiculous neck training


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 29, 2011)

only plot can save Ippo from a KO loss


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (May 29, 2011)

Jezus Blinky


I hope its an improved look-away too, but that shot of the brain makes me wonder. Maybe its Kojima's . . .


----------



## mumyoryu (May 29, 2011)

pg16 main panel makes it look like Kojima got smacked in the face first, if you look closely...did Ippo feint a liver blow and go for the face? If he connected first and did the look-away (lol) to reduce the damage id be amazed


----------



## Eldrummer (May 30, 2011)

Eloking said:


> No. Kojima is showing in the last frame that Ippo's punch didn't hit him (yet).
> 
> On the other hand, it's not impossible Ippo's punch haven't stopped by the counter and that it'll hit Kojima in the next chapter. Still, I don't think it'll happen.



Some people are saying that i you use "ctrl +" in this page you can see Ippo hitting first (I agree): 25

There's also the direction of Kojima's sweat that implies he was hit. Also, his arm is in mid-move in the last page while Ippo's arm is stretched. I think he hit Ippo pretty hard but it was not perfect because of a combination of Ippo's punch hitting first + neck training + Morikawa's bad drawing/trolling. We will have to wait until next week.


----------



## Indignant Guile (May 30, 2011)

Yeah, Ippo actually hit him, the last page just makes it look like it didn't happen.


----------



## JH24 (May 30, 2011)

That was a very nice chapter. I could really feel the tension in this one and the art looked very nice and detailed IMHO.

I'm very curious to see what will happen next. At least Kojima did manage to counter Ippo's style in the end.


===

I'm very likeley missing something, but what does the left picture at the bottom of the page below mean? Is it meant to show a brain? Or something else?


I am a Hero


----------



## Eloking (May 30, 2011)

The direction of Kojima's sweat that implies he was hit??? Like Mori would draw that kind of detail...

Believe what you want, if Ippo was the first to hit, Kojima head, hell, his body would have been sent flying.


And about your question JH24, yes it's a brain. Probably a hint that Ippo's brain suffered a heavy hit there (well, no surprised when you check at his head in the next page).


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (May 30, 2011)

Holy fuck


----------



## Fran (May 30, 2011)

shut up ya'll, kojima hit first, no questions asked 

don't ruin blinky's fun


----------



## JH24 (May 30, 2011)

Eloking said:


> And about your question JH24, yes it's a brain. Probably a hint that Ippo's brain suffered a heavy hit there (well, no surprised when you check at his head in the next page).




I see. Thank you for your reply.  


Definitely looking forward to next chapter.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 30, 2011)

Kojima shattered Ippo's brains.


----------



## Shadowjct (May 30, 2011)

Nah, Ippo used a new technique...
"Speed of light neck twist", using his "new" neck muscles + the experience against Date.

By the way, the punch really hit, but he used the same technique against Wolli, the "Tap punch". Actually, Ippo destroyed Kojima's brain without leave a single scrath on his face. (Using Ki or something...)


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 30, 2011)

Shadowjct said:


> Nah, Ippo used a new technique...
> "Speed of light neck twist", using his "new" neck muscles + the experience against Date.
> 
> By the way, the punch really hit, but he used the same technique against Wolli, the "Tap punch". Actually, Ippo destroyed Kojima's brain without leave a single scrath on his face. (Using Ki or something...)



It's a sad day, when the troll with 1 post is probably right


----------



## insi_tv (May 31, 2011)

atleast farmland saga is over, i'll try to forget about ippo for now


----------



## Fran (May 31, 2011)

It's the sakki feint; Ippo actually caught Kojima in his genjutsu created from his bloodlust.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

lol oh man like we didn't see this on coming.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 31, 2011)

On another note its clear that Ippos training foreshadowed he'd get hit but survive it and proceed to beat dat ass.



Collision training makes alot more sense now, since we've been hearing about the effects of this punch being like getting hit by a truck.  A literal head on collision.


----------



## Shadowjct (May 31, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Collision training makes alot more sense now, since we've been hearing about the effects of this punch being like getting hit by a truck.  A literal head on collision.



The problem isn't if Ippo will win, lose or even die with that punch, its to see him getting hit by a counter from a japanese low rank. At this pace he will have his world tittle match against Martinez' grandson.

Its a little naive to compare but... look at Takamura's last japanese fight, and think about how far from that Ippo is at this moment.



9TalesOfDestruction said:


> It's a sad day, when the troll with 1 post is probably right



Its sad but i really had to say that, its ridiculous, corkscrew counter aka "Thunder Counter", "Tap Punch".
What comes next?


----------



## Punpun (May 31, 2011)

Takamura won just by using his left. Read again this chapter, what punch Ippo was gonn ause to send Kojima to the hospital ? 

Hint: It wasn't his right.


----------



## Takamura Bear (May 31, 2011)

Takamura would have ended this fight in the first round already.  Ippo's not the main character anymore. Hajime No Taka. 

Speaking of the rapist, when is Takamura's next fight? Do you think we will ever see Takamura lose in a Tyson/Douglas shock upset?

If Taka gets KTFO, the manga is finished.


----------



## tfrankel (May 31, 2011)

Takamura Bear said:


> Speaking of the rapist, when is Takamura's next fight? Do you think we will ever see Takamura lose in a Tyson/Douglas shock upset?


Umm, Ippo is opening for Takamura's fight. So to answer your question...in about 10 chapters if we're lucky!


----------



## Slider2011 (Jun 2, 2011)

Audible Phonetics said:


> Collision training makes alot more sense now, since we've been hearing about the effects of this punch being like getting hit by a truck.  A literal head on collision.


A lot of Ippo's training made sense for many fights (if not all ?). That's a kind of problem (for me at least) because so many things during the fight become so predictable... sometimes too predictable (here for example I'd have loved Ippo to dodge Kojima's counter, which of course he didn't...) that it can even be confusing ("Noooooooooooo, really, will Ippo get hit by a 2 tons hit ? Come onnnnnnn !"), but still...

What's next ? Ippo will fall, but will also remember about all the hits he got from his former opponents, and then get up - like Takamura said to Itagaki ?
Too predictable...

I'm really getting disappointed by Ippo's boxing, and the same scheme happening more and more, aka get hit a million times but still win in the end who knows how. His basic boxing techniques are not evolving as much as they should... looking at the pace of the manga, like many said before : he won't fight Martinez before at least 20 years


----------



## Angelus (Jun 2, 2011)

Lol, in the last picture it looks like Kojima actually broke Ippos neck


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

Ippo neck was put in a worse position than that.. he jus was koed. And it was before he got this neck strengthening training.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 2, 2011)

From what I remember when I saw the anime, isn't Ippo's boxing style based on Mike Tyson's? That peek a boo style? Great style but hard to perfect.

I've watched a few training videos of Tyson on the heavy bag and noticed Kevin Rooney used a numbering system for Tyson's combos. For instance, he'd shout out 3-3-2, which meant Tyson would go body, body, head and so on.

I also understand that Mashiba's style is based on Tommy Hearns's with that deadly flicker jab. I can't remember his name, but way back, one of Ippo's opponents was meant to have a similar style to Roy Jones Jr as well?

Takamura's is...don't know what the hell his style is. He doesn't even train and is too busy chasing women. 

I'm quite a passionate fan of the "old school" boxing and can talk about this stuff all day. I appreciated the sport a lot more after getting into this series.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

> Takamura doesn't even train and is too busy chasing women.



I call bullshit here. Heck if you believe that you should just reread the totality of this manga.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 2, 2011)

Punpun said:


> I call bullshit here. Heck if you believe that you should just reread the totality of this manga.



This!, or perhaps Takamura Bear confused Bryan Hawk with Takamura for a moment.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

Probably, Hawk is based on Naseem "Prince" Hamed.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 2, 2011)

He still chases women though. 

The Bryan Hawk fight was amazing in the anime. Is his fight with David Eagle as good or even better than that? Cannot wait until that fight gets animated.


----------



## SaiST (Jun 2, 2011)

The David Eagle fight was kinda poo.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 2, 2011)

i kinda liked the Eagle fight, Takamura fighting almost blind and stuff. Takamura fights are always epic


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 2, 2011)

SaiST said:


> The David Eagle fight was kinda poo.



Is it bad if I dont even remember who that is?


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 2, 2011)

I was disappointed with the Eagle fight, guess Brian Hawk raised the bar too high for world champions or something.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 2, 2011)

The build up to the fight was simply too high. The fight itself were pretty equal/just as good.


----------



## Zieg (Jun 4, 2011)

New Chapter has great pacing.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes it is

Takamura saved Ippo's ass...meh I didn't like the chapter I wanted Ippo to recover but at least landed on his ass.

I predict the bell and the damage the counter did gonna save Kojima this round,still Ippo got exposed and  lucky for him that Kojima did this and not Randy or Martinez, need to change dat pattern kid.


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 4, 2011)

The trend of Ippo blocking with his face continues...


----------



## orochipein (Jun 4, 2011)

you can also see the chapter here : She nearly collapses from all that Rei use


Well, just as planned, Ippo remembered Takamura's advice and guess what ippo survives The two ton punch. Next week we will see the full power of Ippo and the death of Kojima. Rip kOJIMA Hisato


----------



## Zaru (Jun 4, 2011)

A whole chapter for like two seconds in the fight. New record?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2011)

This was a good chapter. IPPO TAKING A DOWN AGAINST A SCRUB ?


----------



## JH24 (Jun 4, 2011)

A nice chapter. The detail in the drawings of both Ippo and Kojima looks amazing IMHO and the facial expressions are great as well.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Glad to see Ippo recovered. But does this mean Kojima is done for or is this only the start of a longer battle? I really hope it's the latter but I thought it was once said (Not entirely sure) Kojima doesn't have as much stamina for longer fights.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

I didn't know Bleach stopped using swords...


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2011)

Yeah, I can't believe Kubo was able to improve his manga that much.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 4, 2011)

Ippo being scanned and released in the same time frame as Fairy Tail? Woah. Cool, but woah. 

Kojima hit him so hard, he started hallucinating. Lucky Takamura gave him the remember-their-faces mantra, otherwise he'd be hallucinating about other things, like dinner, or Kumi, or Miyata.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> otherwise he'd be hallucinating about other things, like dinner, or Kumi  Miyata.



Just Miyata. There is only two things in his head ya know.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 4, 2011)

So it's basically going to be a single punch and the reaction to it take a chapter each so if Ippo wins with one punch we've got 2 chapters left


----------



## VonDoom (Jun 4, 2011)

JH24 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see Ippo recovered. But does this mean Kojima is done for or is this only the start of a longer battle? I really hope it's the latter but I thought it was once said (Not entirely sure) Kojima doesn't have as much stamina for longer fights.



Honestly, given just how drawn out everything's been from the locker rooms to even just the first punch being thrown, I'd rather Ippo clean things up quickly.  Also, it's not just Kojima's stamina that's been called into question, he's a guy by his own admission with a limited arsenal.  This was his Ace and Ippo (barely but still) tanked it.

Whatever foreshadowing Miyata Sr had about something never before seen in the match, it ain't gonna come from Kojima at this rate.  I figure a couple more chapters for Ippo to murder and the crowd to react.

Also: Why would Ippo ever bother to change his pattern now that he's shown the world he can barrel through it's one weakness?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe this fight show the world Ippo is ready to take over. IE, the only weakness of his pattern has been nullified thanks ot his training. If not even a 2ton counter with him going at full strength doesn't bother him then pretty much nothing will.

If only Morikawa could be consistent and have Ippo relinquish his belt.


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 4, 2011)

wow, didnt expect something like that to be honest.
Ch.432 
if i would be kojima i would throw the towel, NOW... fuck ippo seems to be immortal.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2011)

I would too. No point in risking a hospital trip that could be fatal.


----------



## Lord Genome (Jun 4, 2011)

It might have been like 2 seconds but this chapter was awesome


----------



## Inugami (Jun 4, 2011)

VonDoom said:


> Also: Why would Ippo ever bother to change his pattern now that he's shown the world he can barrel through it's one weakness?



Yes with the awesome strategy to tank it with his face, Kojima is kinda done because he doesn't look to have a backup plan, didn't got all his natural weight,can only hit with one hand and has a crap footwork, but more resourceful boxers without stamina problems and being able to use two hands like Randy Boy Jr or Malcolm Gedo would be able to exploit this more.


And just Imagine if this was Martinez fight already would ended.


----------



## Luckyday (Jun 4, 2011)

So the trollness has stop? Awesome.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jun 4, 2011)

apparently all that training paid off...

man... imagine this animated... with the sweat drops... lol...


----------



## Punpun (Jun 4, 2011)

Zombie Itachi said:


> man... imagine this animated...



"Are we still on Namek ?"


----------



## Eldrummer (Jun 4, 2011)

Nakama punch next week? Nakama punch > 2 ton punch


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 4, 2011)

Natsu would be the best boxer ever?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 4, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Natsu would be the best boxer ever?



Nakama Dempsey roll...do the math.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 4, 2011)

If only it wasn't so short, but personally best chapter in a long while (though that isn't saying too much).


----------



## Gunners (Jun 4, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Yes with the awesome strategy to tank it with his face, Kojima is kinda done because he doesn't look to have a backup plan, didn't got all his natural weight,can only hit with one hand and has a crap footwork, but more resourceful boxers without stamina problems and being able to use two hands like Randy Boy Jr or Malcolm Gedo would be able to exploit this more.
> 
> 
> And just Imagine if this was Martinez fight already would ended.


Martinez wouldn't have to resort to such a risky tactic, he was able to school Ippo with his jab alone.

Also Ippo is going to be retarded when the series ends. The coach is really irresponsible and should work on the guys defence. That being said I don't know why fighters have such an easy time tagging Ippo, he is supposed to be good with the peek-a-boo stance and have good head movement, crouching in low and what not. He shouldn't get smacked so easily.

I remember in one fight someone had to use tactics to break through his guard, something like hitting the bottom of his his forearm to creak open the defence. Now it is like a floodgate.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 4, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Martinez wouldn't have to resort to such a risky tactic, he was able to school Ippo with his jab alone.
> 
> Also Ippo is going to be retarded when the series ends. The coach is really irresponsible and should work on the guys defence. That being said I don't know why fighters have such a hard time tagging Ippo, he is supposed to be good with the peek-a-boo stance and have good head movement, crouching in low and what not. He shouldn't get smacked so easily.
> 
> I remember in one fight someone had to use tactics to break through his guard, something like hitting the bottom of his his forearm to creak open the defence. Now it is like a floodgate.



Ippo should be able to deal with those jabs at this point even if is Martinez, but well lately he disappoint me more and more so dunno perhaps I'm wrong .

Wasn't Gedo the one that did a move like that and didn't even require much strength ? every time I remember that bastard I want to see him fight again, wonder what tactics he uses on out boxers.


----------



## Tre_azam (Jun 4, 2011)

wtf is this shit. At the very least he shouldve gone down but he tanked it? 

mori i am dissapoint


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah I see Ippo's corner is using that PlotShield brand vaseline on his face for this fight.


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 4, 2011)

Gunners said:


> *That being said I don't know why fighters have such a hard time tagging Ippo,* he is supposed to be good with the peek-a-boo stance and have good head movement, crouching in low and what not. *He shouldn't get smacked so easily.*



These statements seem contradictory.



> I remember in one fight someone had to use tactics to break through his guard, something like hitting the bottom of his his forearm to creak open the defence. Now it is like a floodgate.



That was Geromichi, although technically it was a foul, he just always managed to do it outside the ref's view.


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I've been thinking that the bell will ring soon because they took quite a bit of time to start the match... if the bell ring it will probably be before Ippo has the chance to retaliate


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2011)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> These statements seem contradictory.
> 
> 
> 
> That was Geromichi, although technically it was a foul, he just always managed to do it outside the ref's view.



Mistake on my part I meant easy time tagging him and I don't think it was Geromichi, I think emphasis was placed on the fighters precision. Actually I think you were right, he was pulling his arm to the side as he landed right?



			
				Oxvial said:
			
		

> Ippo should be able to deal with those jabs at this point even if is Martinez, but well lately he disappoint me more and more so dunno perhaps I'm wrong .


Ippo hasn't shown the ability to deal with Martinez jab. Mashiba still gives him problems with his jab granted the range is what's bothersome. He struggled with Gedo's jab ( I don't care if it was a trick). 

Martinez jab is precise and has impeccable timing. He was essentially able to jab pick Ippo apart whilst doing the Dempsey roll when other fighters had to take a step back.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> *Ippo hasn't shown the ability* to deal with Martinez jab. Mashiba still gives him problems with his jab granted the range is what's bothersome. He struggled with Gedo's jab ( I don't care if it was a trick).
> 
> Martinez jab is precise and has impeccable timing. He was essentially able to jab pick Ippo apart whilst doing the Dempsey roll when other fighters had to take a step back.



Well yes I was just saying that for for all the experience he accumulated after that day I really don't have another explanation of how he can deal with them.. but experience, and doesn't look like Kamogawa is interested on showing Ippo how to deal with them atm...or perhaps the big plan is to tank them with da face .


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Jun 5, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Mistake on my part I meant easy time tagging him and I don't think it was Geromichi, I think emphasis was placed on the fighters precision. Actually I think you were right, he was pulling his arm to the side as he landed right?



Yeah.

this one
this one


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2011)

Azure Flame Fright said:


> Yeah.
> 
> Byakuya stares straight at Ichigo
> Byakuya stares straight at Ichigo





			
				Oxvial said:
			
		

> Wasn't Gedo the one that did a move like that and didn't even require much strength ? every time I remember that bastard I want to see him fight again, wonder what tactics he uses on out boxers.


Byakuya stares straight at Ichigo

I think that moment is what I was originally talking about.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2011)

In my humble opinion that last chapter was fucking awesome.

The only thing that could have pushed it higher was Kojima actualy getting a down.

Also Miyata's "It's over" is dumb when Ippo has taken huge damage before and kept chugging along.


----------



## Jotun (Jun 5, 2011)

LOL

What else is there to say honestly? I was expecting more from someone who is looking to challenge the world.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 5, 2011)

Jotun said:


> LOL
> 
> What else is there to say honestly? I was expecting more from someone who is looking to challenge the world.



He got caught with one punch, if Ippo flattens this guy now it will be a dominating performance. I think people underestimate Ippo's work, at times, because the Mangaka makes a big deal out of small moments. 

That being said he has looked Shabby against the likes of Gedo and Woli. Though it is the coaches fault, he keeps sticking him in the ring with fighters who are a lot tougher than their reputation would suggest.

Vorg, Sendo, Mashiba, Sawarmaru, Date, Woli, Gedo are future world champions or at the least have the potential of being top contenders, they're not the sort of fighters you should be defending the Jap title against or using to gain a world ranking.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2011)

World champions or contenders for the title get punked all the time. Need we mention, say, Joe Louis's "Bum of the Month Club"?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2011)

Also for all those who worry Takamura is getting too old to take the world I give you Bernard Hopkins: Champion at 46


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

How come Ippo paycheck are that low ? 

3 million yen.. that would be like 40 bucks. And 3 million was like exceptional for him. (Gedo fight)

And so are Takamura's one. Which is even more strange considering Takamura is the world champion..


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2011)

3 million yen is $37,393 dollars today, and the manga is set almost 20 years ago so it's even more.

And Gedo was from the Phillipines so back home 37 grand would be even more


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah but aren't those paycheck miserably low ? I remember the guy from The Fighter fought like 5-6 match for a 1 million dollar paycheck and even when he was not at the top the paycheck was high..


----------



## korpus (Jun 5, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Yeah but aren't those paycheck miserably low ? I remember the guy from The Fighter fought like 5-6 match for a 1 million dollar paycheck and even when he was not at the top the paycheck was high..



Micky Ward was a special case since he pulled insane PPV numbers. Might even be all time #1 iirc.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 5, 2011)

I will lol if there's a future storyline where Takamura gets his belt stripped away  and sent to prison for indecent exposure and rape. 

Probably going to start reading the manga soon and start where I left off, which was chapter 16 last time I read it.  I'll spend the summer catching up with the series if I can. 

One last thing, I was wondering if Itagaki has any good fights that I can look forward to in the future?

From what I vaguely remember in the anime, Itagaki looked like shit in his first pro fight and was stopped in the first round. I imagine he's come a long way since then?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 5, 2011)

Itagaki has no good fights other than the one with his rival at the end of the rookie kings, that one is actually pretty good.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 5, 2011)

Indeed Itagaki vs Imai was decent and the best match he got.

Perhaps if I actually care for that filler character that is Itagaki I would enjoy it more, fortunately looks like Mori finally building some plot with him.


----------



## Hiruma (Jun 5, 2011)

The art was hella trippy this chapter


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 5, 2011)

This is nakama power done right, even if its being executed at a Kubo pace.


----------



## Zaru (Jun 5, 2011)

"Nakama" 
Almost every one of those punched him bloody and some are definitely not even friendly with him, how are those Nakama?


----------



## BVB (Jun 5, 2011)

this will be the first punch ippo will throw as a "champion".


----------



## Punpun (Jun 5, 2011)

Zaru said:


> Almost every one of those punched him bloody and some are definitely not even friendly with him, how are those Nakama?



And Ippo also sent most of them to the hospital with a few broken ribs. Power of love.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 5, 2011)

*Just finished the Rookie King Saga*: 1-110 

So I got into this series after hearing its one of the best shounen ever. I'm not sure if I agree yet, but I definitely no where such praise is coming from.

- The fights are fantastic. My favorites so far are Ippo vs Mashiba and Ippo vs. Miyata (sparring)

- I love the drawing style. 

- I love that the emotional stuff is pretty understated. Ippo and Miyata's rivalry (at least at this point. Remember I'm nowhere near current) is everything that Naruto and Sasuke's rivalry should have been.

I hear that the pacing gets pretty bad as the series goes on, but so far I think the pacing is brilliant. Hardly any chapters felt wasted or forced. 

In short, I'm loving it.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 5, 2011)

Zaru said:


> "Nakama"
> Almost every one of those punched him bloody and some are definitely not even friendly with him, how are those Nakama?



You know what I mean


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> - I love that the emotional stuff is pretty understated. *Ippo and Miyata's rivalry (at least at this point. Remember I'm nowhere near current) is everything that Naruto and Sasuke's rivalry should have been.*
> 
> I hear that the pacing gets pretty bad as the series goes on, but so far I think the pacing is brilliant. Hardly any chapters felt wasted or forced.



Have you read Slam Dunk yet Furi? 
You'll find the parallels and divergences with the relationships between Ippo and Miyata, and Sasuke and Naruto, and Sakuragi and Rukawa (the Slam Dunk duo) fun to weigh against each other.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 6, 2011)

Finally some action

I want to see Aoki fight!


----------



## Furious George (Jun 6, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Have you read Slam Dunk yet Furi?
> You'll find the parallels and divergences with the relationships between Ippo and Miyata, and Sasuke and Naruto, and Sakuragi and Rukawa (the Slam Dunk duo) fun to weigh against each other.



I hope to start Slam Dunk soon... maybe after I catch up with Hajime no Ippo. That's another one that people won't shut up about.


----------



## Eloking (Jun 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I hope to start Slam Dunk soon... maybe after I catch up with Hajime no Ippo. That's another one that people won't shut up about.



Yep, I recommend that too. I really have no interest in basketball but I found Slam dunk damn good.

Still pissed that the manga have ended, I would have gladly read another 30 volume...


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 6, 2011)

if you haven't read Slam Dunk, try Real and Vagabond after that.


----------



## BVB (Jun 6, 2011)

^ Innoue and his masterpieces.


----------



## Thor (Jun 6, 2011)

I read Slam Dunk then I got bored. It was good at first then dropped it in favor of Ruroni Kenshin. Should I give it another try?


----------



## Eloking (Jun 6, 2011)

Thor said:


> I read Slam Dunk then I got bored. It was good at first then dropped it in favor of Ruroni Kenshin. Should I give it another try?



Definitely!

Slam Dunk get a little boring in the middle. The most memorable moment I have is at the end of the story.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 6, 2011)

Furious George said:


> I hope to start Slam Dunk soon... maybe after I catch up with Hajime no Ippo. That's another one that people won't shut up about.



Well, just know there's are many great reasons why so many love the shit out of it, and all of Inoue's work  

And yes Thor, do give it another try.

Also, UsoppYusukeLuffy's avatar is kinda cool.


----------



## Nuzzie (Jun 6, 2011)

i slogged through 12 volumes of slam dunk before finally dropping it. Didn't get any better around that time at least and it's just not for everyone.


----------



## Badalight (Jun 7, 2011)

I personally wouldn't recommend Real.


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Jun 7, 2011)

Slam Dunk is the greatest anime/manga of all time

and on topic LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL @ the chapter.


----------



## Yulwei (Jun 7, 2011)

I've started reading Slam Dunk and I'm liking it so far but I'm only on chapter 33


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

Man lately hajime no ippo is pissing me off. I wanna see Hajime just dominate someone I missed it.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 8, 2011)

Eyeshield 21 said:


> Man lately hajime no ippo is pissing me off. I wanna see Hajime just dominate someone I missed it.



He is dominating.. When you throw at your opponent your best shot, hit him and he shrugs it off you are being dominated.


----------



## Dream Brother (Jun 8, 2011)

_Slam Dunk_ is okay, and entertaining in a light way, but I much, much prefer early/golden era of Ippo. 

The Manga now, on the other hand...oh dear.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 8, 2011)

Punpun said:


> He is dominating.. When you throw at your opponent your best shot, hit him and he shrugs it off you are being dominated.



I mean relentlessly like he use to, the constant punches. I mean his last fight was ridiculous and he shouldnt have even won. 

And this one standing there to build up power? Purlease. George is losing it.

Edit:



Dream Brother said:


> but I much, much prefer early/golden era of Ippo.
> 
> The Manga now, on the other hand...oh dear.



Totally agree early arcs of Ippo = outstanding.


----------



## Phantasmical (Jun 8, 2011)

If you all had to read it weekly and had the net back in the day it would still be the same old whining. This fight is great, finally in the manga Ippo has truly lost his rag.


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

Ive been wondering people say Ippo Vs Sendo 2 is the best fight in the manga

But I say Mashiba vs Sawimura was the best


----------



## insi_tv (Jun 8, 2011)

fight-wise, i think Takamura vs. Hawk and Ippo vs. Sendoh were the most memorable ones for me.
arc-wise, post world war gaiden

best fight though: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



ippo vs. woli


----------



## UsoppYusukeLuffy (Jun 8, 2011)

insi_tv said:


> fight-wise, i think Takamura vs. Hawk and Ippo vs. Sendoh were the most memorable ones for me.
> arc-wise, post world war gaiden
> 
> best fight though:
> ...


Reason I like Mashiba vs Sawamura was the outcome I had no idea who was going to win at all and then the outcome happened and I was in shock


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2011)

UsoppYusukeLuffy said:


> Reason I like Mashiba vs Sawamura was the outcome I had no idea who was going to win at all and then the outcome happened and I was in shock



It's magic of a match without plot shield.


----------



## Fran (Jun 8, 2011)

Mashiba fights are great. OPBF comeback, etc etc.

Aoki and Kimura's title match were both highlights for me, excellent matches, lots of tension and drama (and comedy in Aoki's case, never laughed so fucking hard in my laugh than when he loooked away ). 

I hope Vorg and Sendo's matches will be shown, they're climbing the ladder. Vorg's 1st seed, I think.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2011)

After Kojima's funeral...what match comes first Aoki or Itagaki?


----------



## Fran (Jun 8, 2011)

Aoki vs Kimura after that.

Remember the whole lolikimura fiasco?
And how Aoki promised to introduce Kimura to some of Tomiko's 'friends'?
And how they were actually models instead?

Kimura is going to move up a weight class and fight Aoki.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 8, 2011)

Hehehe damn I can't rep yaa this time.


----------



## Thor (Jun 10, 2011)

What was so bad about the Woli fight apart from all the monkey shit?


----------



## Indignant Guile (Jun 10, 2011)

There is no way Ippo should of won. He tired Woli out by by basically blocking with his face for 30 chapters. The guy has a iron chin, but I fear for what his life will be like after boxing. Ippo takes too much damn damage.


----------



## Redneck (Jun 10, 2011)

[future]
Ippo will become paralized and unable to live normally. Kumi will wipe his ass hoping that someday Ippo realise that She might like him too.

However, Ippo obsessed as always with Miayta, won't notice a thing. His delusions will make him...c(r)um(p) all over the place till death from exhaustion.... 

[/future]

Now seriously, I'd love to see a bit more in chapter than 1-2 blows. I know, slow-motion looks cool, but honestly 1 punch a week is weak.


----------



## angieness (Jun 11, 2011)

New Ippo is up and all I gotta say is


*Spoiler*: __ 



FUCK YES IPPO, ABOUT DAMN TIME


----------



## SaiST (Jun 11, 2011)

Woooooo!! Had that boy *spinnin'!*


----------



## dream (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy shit.  That was one impressive punch.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2011)

Worst match ever, fortunately there's the new FT chapter there! yes FT>>>>>>>>Current HnI.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Woli is still worse.

I want to say that this last month of trolling by George was _almost_ worth it.


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2011)

Nah Woli at least was a match, this was the biggest pile of shit Morikawa has put in the ring, is like he cant balance his own manga...Woli barely got build and the match was toooo long..and this got the build and a short awful boring match.


----------



## typhoon72 (Jun 11, 2011)

Id rather have Ippo OHKO a guy, something ive been waiting for the whole series, after 5 chapters of trollage. Then like 20 chapters of _"lol he's jumping off the ropes."_


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2011)

typhoon72 said:


> *Id* rather have Ippo OHKO a guy, something ive been waiting for the whole series, after 5 chapters of trollage. Then like 20 chapters of _"lol he's jumping off the ropes."_



That's you dude, my point remains Woli was a match, this was pure troll.

I felt like reading the Ali jr Arc of new grappler baki :S


----------



## cizzle (Jun 11, 2011)

ohw my god, that was so freaking unbelievable haha.

First, he takes a direct counter from a truck, and then he sends the guy flying haha.

Wonder how miyata is ever gonna win against ippo


----------



## luffyg2 (Jun 11, 2011)

I see that some people did not like the fact that ippo did not get knock out by the counter and won with a one hit k.o but I think that it was actually a great chapter... I never got into ippo for the realism of the fights anyway so I don<t care if its not possible in real life...otherwise I would have quit reading at the Woli fight..or even before that


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2011)

luffyg2 said:


> I see that some people did not like the fact that ippo did not get knock out by the counter and won with a one hit k.o but I think that it was actually a great chapter... I never got into ippo for the realism of the fights anyway so I don<t care if its not possible in real life...otherwise I would have quit reading at the Woli fight..or even before that



My problem isn't that, I'm actually okay that the counter worked, Ippo needed to use his plot shield at is finest in order to don't get unconscious that aside I wanted his arse to touch the canvas lately Ippo feats of resistance are ridiculous I feel like is the John Cena of manga, and I was okay with the 1 hit KO even if it looked a bit too much ridiculous.


My problem is that now this is finished it feels like a huge waste of time, even Itagaki's last match and build was a lot better than this....is sad that Ippo can't get a entertaining match anymore, but well is over, now time to see the side characters.

The ones that are actually entertaining.


----------



## The Real Nali (Jun 11, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> Worst match ever, fortunately there's the new FT chapter there! yes FT>>>>>>>>Current HnI.



Forgive my ignorance, but what does FT stand for?

*On Topic*

Mother of god!, that was a punch and a half.
The title of the chapter had me worried that he was gonna take a flurry of blows.
Seeing him upside down, i couldnt help but laugh, this whole match plus its build up has been something.


----------



## Vertigo5 (Jun 11, 2011)

All I have to say.


----------



## Blood Raven (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow...what a disappointment! After all the hype and build up for the fight, it ends after two punches. Hisato spent hours studying Ippo's moves and all. Of course we all expected the match to go on a lot longer, like the previous ones have.

Maybe the manga is coming to its end? Ippo has now become so powerful he can spin around and knock out an opponent two classes above him with a single punch. Who has a chance to stand up against him and give a real match now?


----------



## Inugami (Jun 11, 2011)

The Real Nali said:


> Forgive my ignorance, but what does FT stand for?



Fairy Tail.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 11, 2011)

Everyone know it will be a one punch ko, because Kojima said Ippo never score a one hit ko, so.....
But yeah he one shotted this bastard, i hope prison arc will start now ( yeah since kojima will die, they're gonna send Ippo to jail )


Oh by the way : RIP KOJIMA HISATO


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

Oh my. Ippo punched him so hard he made a spin. 

He should try that new technique from now on. Goes there at full power.. tank the counter if there is one.. and K-O him.


----------



## Agmaster (Jun 11, 2011)

Oxvial said:


> That's you dude, my point remains Woli was a match, this was pure troll.
> *
> I felt like reading the Ali jr Arc of new grappler baki* :S


speakinf of...where can i find that


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

He fucking used his left at that. 

Who the fuck in his right mind will try to fight Ippo now. 


---

Ali jr. arc was good. 

---

Guys you know how Takamura amways mimic the previous fight for show ? Brace for x chapter of build up and one where he rip the guys head.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> He fucking used his left at that.
> 
> Who the fuck in his right mind will try to fight Ippo now.




Martinez would still roflstomp him. Srsly can someone explain me what the hell is the point of the whole arc except the trolling? What does Ippo learn from this fight?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

orochipein said:


> Martinez would still roflstomped him. Srsly can someone explain me what the hell is the point of the whole arc except the trolling? What does Ippo learn from this fight?



Character development will begin soon. He strengthened his neck. So no, if a perfect counter from a powerhouse like Kojima did nothing to him.. Ippo would be able to tank a lot of Martinez punch. Plus he showed he can OHKO anytimes he punch you. Ippo is a serious threat to Martinez now.


----------



## orochipein (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Character development will begin soon. He strengthened his neck. So no, if a perfect counter from a powerhouse like Kojima did nothing to him.. Ippo would be able to tank a lot of Martinez punch. Plus he showed he can OHKO anytimes he punch you. Ippo is a serious threat to Martinez now.



Yeah the characters developpement, he looks like he's not satisfied at all, this fight is gonna change his behavior now.
Lol no, how can Ippo stand a chance against Martinez? Martinez is the fucking champion and he would avoid the 100% berserker Ippo who rush like a bull and punch him to death with his special jab. If Takamura hadn't given the advice to Ippo, i think he would have a hard time dealing with Kojima, even worst he would be knock out. He's not too far away from the road of world but he need to improve his pattern (which is too predictable) and to fight like a champion more usual....


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2011)

First off: DYAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is Kojima even alive after that? Ippo just about killed him with the initial impact, then there was the follow through, followed by his head hitting the canvas sickeningly not once, but twice. 




This came right before a world championship match - Ippo should be getting some absolutely massive overseas publicity from this.

Speaking of the world championship match - how the hell does Takamura top this?

Was the brutal pay-off worthy of the time it took to "build up" the exchange? Or shall we say the pay-off was robbed of its impact due to the elongated nature of the build up?


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

orochipein said:


> Lol no, how can Ippo stand a chance against Martinez? Martinez is the fucking champion and he would avoid the 100% berserker Ippo who rush like a bull and punch him to death with his special jab.* If Takamura hadn't given the advice to Ippo, i think he would have a hard time dealing with Kojima, even worst he would be knock out. He's not too far away from the road of world but he need to improve his pattern (which is too predictable) and to fight like a champion more usual....*



But that's wrong. His pattern is perfect, as he shown it against Kojima, heck this was one of his most dominant performance. He is the number 8 seed in the world. He has all the weapon needed to be a threat to Martinez. He would still lose as he is right now. But nothing more.

Soon he will unseal his dempsey roll, (we saw a glimpse of it against Woli) and all hell will break lose.

There is no real reason for Ippo not to fight for a world title in the 300-400 next chapters. Maybe The WBA one if George wants to drag out things a bit more.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> Ippo is a serious threat to Martinez now.



Not sure if serious..

 2 fucking punches an the fight is over after all that buildup. Mori you absolute legend. I'm glad that happened though. I wonder what the round time was? Would have sucked for Kojima if it was 2:59 or something. Still not ippo's shortest fight though (would be if all the standing around didn't happen)

(Weren't we promised colour pages? Dammit WSM)


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> Not sure if serious..



What part of Ippo being a threat to an aging Martinez is a joke ?


----------



## JH24 (Jun 11, 2011)

Wow, I was not expecting this. Great chapter, though.



*Spoiler*: __ 



That hit was brutal. I'm actually worried about Kojima's health/future, not to mention he has a wife and a child. 

The art and expressions in this chapter were amazing, and despite the short fight it did make the last few chapters worthwhile IMHO.


I liked how Ippo's reaction was shown on the last pages. I'm very interested to see what will happen to him now in the next few chapters. And I wonder if Ippo and Kojima will meet each other again, I'm kinda hoping he will hear the truth about Kojima eventually.


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

WHAT THE FUCK.

I need time to digest this.


----------



## tfrankel (Jun 11, 2011)

I for one hope Kojima passes. It would deter any other Japanese ranker from thinking they can just use Ippo as a stepping stone. To gamble that is to gamble your life. This was better than "he rolled once, he rolled again". 

I think Ippo isn't satisfied because he went against the coaches teachings and just used raw power almost getting himself knocked out in the process. Am I happy with the chapter, hell ye. Am I happy with the build up that occurred to get here...hell no. I'm over it now though.


----------



## thekingisback (Jun 11, 2011)

TBH this all was highly foreshadowed. Eye-staring-contest for 8 chapters anyone? Im glad this fight is over so we can finally focus on Ippo finishing his god damn dempsey roll already.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

I reread this fight in his entirety. It was okay.


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

now for aoki's fight 

or is it takamura's next?


aokimura need some good matches damnit.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

Takamura is next.. and he will try to mimic this fight.


----------



## gd131 (Jun 11, 2011)

after all the wait i guess its all worth it


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2011)

Holy fucking shit that punch  

TAKAMURA NEXT


----------



## orochipein (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> But that's wrong. His pattern is perfect, as he shown it against Kojima, heck this was one of his most dominant performance. He is the number 8 seed in the world. He has all the weapon needed to be a threat to Martinez. He would still lose as he is right now. But nothing more.
> 
> Soon he will unseal his dempsey roll, (we saw a glimpse of it against Woli) and all hell will break lose.
> 
> There is no real reason for Ippo not to fight for a world title in the 300-400 next chapters. Maybe The WBA one if George wants to drag out things a bit more.



Well i wonder if he can stomp the "new monkey" with his current stat


----------



## Alien (Jun 11, 2011)

Meh

I'll keep reading because Takamura is up next


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (Jun 11, 2011)

He is dead.

_He is dead_

*HE IS DEAD*

*HE IS DEAD!!!!!!!*

Awesome one-punch KO.


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, had a feeling it was going this way. I get what Mori was doing with the build up since the actual "fight" just wasn't going to happen, but it was pretty unnecessary. 

Now the issue is that this is going to lead to Ippo moping for some retarded reason, before it making him more determined.


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Jun 11, 2011)

So Saeki saw that and still wishes to take him on? 

Geezus.


----------



## Haohmaru (Jun 11, 2011)

Looking forward to Takamura. But I guess that one is going to be really short as well and won't be covered in-depth. This was more about Ippo being emo.


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

honestly i thought there'd be more

miyata's dad hyped the fight up just for miyata to see that one punch. sure it was the one stopped the dempsey head on, but i'm not sure miyata could pull that off.


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2011)

I have to say by the way, the best part of this chapter is the reaction page. I like how you can see the variety of different responses in each character's expressions. Sendo has the right attitude...although perhaps Date's one better represents reader response.


----------



## Takamura Bear (Jun 11, 2011)

I wonder if Ippo has gone to take a shower after his fight. Heh heh.  

No fucking around, I'll end the fight with the first punch.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> So Saeki saw that and still wishes to take him on?



Saeki crapped his pants.



Takamura Bear said:


> No fucking around, I'll end the fight with the first punch.



Just like Ippo.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> What part of Ippo being a threat to an aging Martinez is a joke ?



You said he's a serious threat. Martinez is probably still P4P the best boxer in the whole world, in the words of the author himself (not sure if he said Takamura was no.1 or Martinez). Age isn't really an issue (see Bernard Hopkins..I don't think Martinez is that old)

Kojima while coming from 2 divisions above is only a Japanese ranker, was more than likely weight drained, and was obviously not in the right state of mind to take a punch like that and stay up (the whole tactic he was betting on was shattered in an instant). Were we shown that he even has a good chin??

Ippo needs to show an impressive feat against a WORLD ranker probably in the top 5 at-least. If Ippo completely destroys someone like Randy or Miyata then I'd agree with you. But current Ippo is nowhere near Martinez level.

imo this fight didn't prove anything other than the fact that he's a hard puncher (which we knew already).


----------



## Wrath (Jun 11, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> You said he's a serious threat. Martinez is probably still P4P the best boxer in the whole world, in the words of the author himself (not sure if he said Takamura was no.1 or Martinez). Age isn't really an issue (see Bernard Hopkins..I don't think Martinez is that old)
> 
> Kojima while coming from 2 divisions above is only a Japanese ranker, was more than likely weight drained, and was obviously not in the right state of mind to take a punch like that and stay up (the whole tactic he was betting on was shattered in an instant). Were we shown that he even has a good chin??
> 
> ...


He said that Takamura was the best pound-for-pound boxer, but I don't know if he said where Martinez was in the list.

By the way, did anyone spot how everyone looked happy or amazed (or worried for Kojima's second) at how Ippo won, except for Miyata who looked either angry or very intense? Really want to see his reaction next chapter.

It's been a while since Ippo has been on the top of their rivalry.


----------



## Punpun (Jun 11, 2011)

Razor Ramon HG said:


> You said he's a serious threat. Martinez is probably still P4P the best boxer in the whole world, in the words of the author himself (not sure if he said Takamura was no.1 or Martinez).



He said Takamura is the best. Erm no, If Ippo was at Martinez level he would be more than threat. Martinez fights always end like this or in two round or less or up to where Date went. Current Ippo would last as long as did Date. 

Kojima punch, even if drained, as still the punch from someone two weigth above and known for his power. Point is, Ippo was able to tank a counter from him at full power. And Yet He shrugs it off.  That's a scary feat.


----------



## Razor Ramon HG (Jun 11, 2011)

Wrath said:


> He said that Takamura was the best pound-for-pound boxer, but I don't know if he said where Martinez was in the list.
> 
> By the way, did anyone spot how everyone looked happy or amazed (or worried for Kojima's second) at how Ippo won, except for Miyata who looked either angry or very intense? Really want to see his reaction next chapter.
> 
> It's been a while since Ippo has been on the top of their rivalry.



I think Martinez was 2nd then if Taka was first.

I don't think Miyata thought Ippo would pull that off, I think he's just realized the gap between them has become smaller...



Punpun said:


> He said Takamura is the best. Erm no, If Ippo was at Martinez level he would be more than threat. Martinez fights always end like this or in two round or less or up to where Date went. Current Ippo would last as long as did Date.
> 
> Kojima punch, even if drained, as still the punch from someone two weigth above and known for his power. Point is, Ippo was able to tank a counter from him at full power. And Yet He shrugs it off.  That's a scary feat.



I don't think he quite shrugged it off (lol sweat power!) but I see what you mean. But I honestly think Martinez would still destroy current Ippo within the first two rounds. Heck I don't even see Miyata lasting much past the halfway point (if that). But I might need to re-read the Date fight to see where you're coming from.


----------



## Gunners (Jun 11, 2011)

Punpun said:


> He said Takamura is the best. Erm no, If Ippo was at Martinez level he would be more than threat. Martinez fights always end like this or in two round or less or up to where Date went. Current Ippo would last as long as did Date.
> 
> Kojima punch, even if drained, as still the punch from someone two weigth above and known for his power. Point is, Ippo was able to tank a counter from him at full power. And Yet He shrugs it off.  That's a scary feat.



He wasn't able to shrug it off, it almost put him to sleep. Against a tougher or more skilled boxer he would have been annihilated on the follow up.


----------



## Fran (Jun 11, 2011)

We've arrived at Post 10.000
What an epic landmark for the Ippo thread.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2011)

Saeki - I had high hopes that he'd beat Itagaki and become Ippo's figurative canvas - a high speed punching bag used to show Ippo string together all the techniques he learned during his Pacific battles. 



But look at him - dude doesn't want anything to do with Ippo.


----------



## Blinky (Jun 11, 2011)

Wasn't Saeki beaten easily by Sendo when Sendo was the champ ? I haven't expected anything from him since the,


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jun 11, 2011)

Yeah, at first I forgot about him altogether after that, I barely remembered who he was during his reappearance. But as an opponent for another speed demon, I thought he'd match up well against Itagaki.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 11, 2011)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

